#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-18
<cfy> 早上好
<Kandu> 早
<maya1> 好久不来啊~
<girl0123> maya1:P 去哪扣仔了
<maya1> 前几天去青岛
<girl0123> 哦
<maya1> 大叔又改名字了？
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 google code 也能用 git 了
<cfy> Kandu: oh?
<cfy> Kandu: 看看去
<cfy> Kandu: how?我貌似没看到git
<cfy> Kandu: 看到了.赶紧试试, :D
<Kandu> cfy: :D
<Pwnna> o.O
<OT_iux> 南京理工大学录取通知玩“淘宝体” ~~“亲，祝贺你哦！你被我们学校录取了哦！南理工，不错的哦！211院校哦！……景色宜人，读书圣地哦！……亲，9月2号报到哦！……”
<OT_iux> 这不是恶搞短信，也不是网络段子，而是南京理工大学招生办公室通过短信平台给每位录取新生发送的录取通知。亲，包邮的哦~~
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/163525
<OT_iux> @@
<cfy> 死ee呢?
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<OT_iux> 凤凰男
<cfy> 哈哈
<Pwnna> cfy: 1075mb
<cfy> 不懂,所以google了一下 :D
<Pwnna> wtf are you ..
<Pwnna> >.>
<cfy> Pwnna: 放私货啊.....各种下载
<Pwnna> ............
<cfy> 比如perl的书籍 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/Perl-books.tar.xz.gpg
<Pwnna> 我放代码都超不过15MB
<Pwnna> >.>
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 代码是少啊....
<fighterlyt> 说话的人越来越少了，难道是冬天来了？
<cfy> ....
<OT_iux> 只是星期一到了而已
<fighterlyt> 哦对哦，周一综合症
<cfy> .....
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> 周一都忙?
<OT_iux> .tips 1837
<Oicebot> TIPS: 奥地利的一名27岁的女司机，开车思维显然异于常人，为了抄近路不惜冲入密林，然后在斑斑驳驳高高的草丛中开着开着眼前突然豁然开朗——扑通，掉水里了。所幸Lang女士本人没有受伤，消防队也及时赶到把车辆给拎了上来。据一名救援者说：“她坚持这都是卫星导航系统的错。”不过，
<Oicebot> 她问的本来就是怎么到格伦德尔湖嘛！这样责怪导航系统真的没关系吗？
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
 * Kandu 鄙視用 project host 放私貨的
<cfy> .......
<fighterlyt> GPS现在的准确率非常危险
<fighterlyt> 本身的维护已经远远落后于计划，加上航天飞机的停飞
<fighterlyt> 缺乏维护，将使得准确率不断下降
<fighterlyt> 再加上GPS民用免费
<fighterlyt> 没有收入，哪里来的维护资金
<cfy> Kandu: 那我移到你那? :D
<Pwnna> ...........
<fighterlyt> 莫非你们搞基
<fighterlyt> 这种可能性很大
<fighterlyt> 或者说 基数很大
<Kandu> cfy: 鄙視想占我便宜的
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<fighterlyt> 基数越来越大！
<Pwnna> .....
<cfy> Kandu: 没关系,我被鄙视惯了....我已经对鄙视免疫了 :D
 * Pwnna smacks cfy 
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<fighterlyt> 什么时候11.10发布呢？
<Pwnna> 10yue
<cfy> Kandu: 求推荐 单片机 的书
<Pwnna> .........
<samul> cfy: 单片机，好多种哦，太复杂了
<Kandu> cfy: 這我不懂的
<cfy> samul: 有没有经典入门书籍?
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<_Chenua> cfy:你要什么书？
<cfy> _Chenua:  单片机 入门
<_Chenua> cfy：没有。
<samul> cfy: 实践第一，估计不难
<cfy> samul:  _Chenua: 哦.那算了...听老师讲课好了....
<cfy> Kandu: 厄, 我发现awesome右上角的钟不走了....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> awful那个？
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 不清楚.反正不走了.....就默认那个
 * cfy 算了... 看emacs的钟好了.....
<Kandu> cfy: 那個時鐘很奇怪，和系統時間不同步的
<Pwnna> 马上去中关村
<Pwnna> 有建议吗？
<Pwnna> cfy: ^^
<adam8157> cfy: Kandu: 那个时钟有timeout的...
<tenzu> 去中关村最重要的建议就是,不要去
<MeaCulpa> :P
<adam8157> tenzu: 你又鄙视我...
<tenzu> adam8157: 哪儿?
<MeaCulpa> 脏兮兮的
<adam8157> tenzu: 我现在就在中关村
<jiero> adam8157: 干嘛呢。
<Pwnna> o.O
<tenzu> adam8157: 你这种躺着也中枪的特质看来是天赋技能啊
<adam8157> jiero: 上班呢...
<Pwnna> adam8157: 哪？一个？
<adam8157> tenzu: 哈哈
<Pwnna> adam8157: 马上就去
<jiero> adam8157: 中关村给我音箱。。。
<jiero> 印象就是卖电脑的。
<Pwnna> 想买一点完全没见过的电脑芯片之类的
<Pwnna> 可开发的
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> adam8157: 上班干什么？？
<adam8157> Pwnna: 上班赚钱...
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 做什么的
<adam8157> Pwnna: IT民工
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 中国做电脑。。
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> https://imo.im/jobs <---
<cfy> adam8157: 不是说在 redhat?
<cfy> Pwnna: 不要去 +
<cfy> Pwnna: 不要去 +1
<adam8157> cfy: rh也是民工 hiahia
<Pwnna> 为何。。
<Pwnna> cfy: 我是去看看有没有什么可开发的东西
<cfy> js太多
<Pwnna> js?
<Pwnna> javascript
<cfy> Pwnna: 奸商
<Pwnna> 还是。。
<adam8157> cfy: 你那个textclock改配置了? 默认是60秒一更新时间, 可以改的
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 没事。我不会买什么的
<cfy> adam8157: 不是......那个时间还停留在8:07....
<adam8157> cfy: 你改timeout了么?
<Pwnna> cfy: 也许你还停留在8:07
<cfy> adam8157: 没啊.我就mod + x ,然后换了下布局
<adam8157> cfy: Ctrl+Mod+r
<cfy> adam8157: 算了.我看emacs时间好了
<adam8157> cfy: 呵呵, 它那个时钟实现的很简陋, 正在改代码, 希望能commit
<cfy> adam8157: 原来如此 :D
<Pwnna> .....
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，改好了 感謝~
<adam8157> Kandu: 唔? 你知道我的配置在哪?
<Kandu> adam8157: 知道
<adam8157> Kandu: oh 呵呵
<Kandu> adam8157: 上次 ubuntu 論壇上交流過
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦
<cuihao> /proc/cpuinfo是每个核心给一个报告，还是每个线程给一个？
<UU123> 大家在LINUX下用的是什么客户端的，twitter
<MeaCulpa> UU123: firefox
<MeaCulpa> UU123: twitvim
<MeaCulpa> twitter灭了rss和http auth以后，看twitter还要“客户端”，唉，麻烦
<UU123> 呃，开浏览器占空间呃，想用个提示的
<GNUdog> UU123, hotot
<Kowalski> -.-
<_Chenua> UU123：我的twitter上没什么人关注，很少上。
<_Chenua> 对了哦。linux下除了wine FreeGate，还有没有别的翻墙手段？
<UU123> 俺主要用twitter关注订阅的新闻，消息什么的
<MeaCulpa> twitvim很不错
<MeaCulpa> 如果你用vim的话
<MeaCulpa> twitter真麻烦，以前curl,awk sed就能干的事，现在都要客户端
<UU123> 哈哈
<UU123> 用它看消息，有提示的，方便呃
<UU123> 不用打开浏览器
<Kowalski> 从来没用过推特，不会翻墙..
<jiero> qiii2006在不？
<jiero> gtalk登录失败了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但关键是你用curl了 他们什么广告都放不出来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以给我个大JSON嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 而且你不用浏览器访问 他们就没得收集你的信息了 这个对于他们尤其不利
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en
<MeaCulpa> 还是比啥性浪的好
<MeaCulpa> 性浪围脖我follow一个人平均要3秒
<MeaCulpa> 太麻烦了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sina的微薄是可以评论回复的 这个技术复杂度提高了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，email嘛
<GNUdog> 性浪的 JS 转跳写 Cookie 尤其的爱死比
<jyfl987> 不过sina的id生成比人人厉害点
<jyfl987> 我发现他的id 前6个数字是差不多用一两个小时换一次的
<jyfl987> 后面的32bit 的整数是递增的
<jyfl987> 人人则没有这个 评论是另存的
<MeaCulpa> 那些性浪上的围脖控很厉害啊，人肉点出来的
<jyfl987> 那就太2了 写个程序上就是了
<jyfl987> 骂死可累怎么没来
<jyfl987> cfy: 你用common lisp么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<cfy> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> cfy: clisp的作者是谁？
<cfy> jyfl987: 问答?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我看到一个人自称是 clisp的设计者们
<cfy> jyfl987: clisp作者怎么了?
<jyfl987> cfy: 他鼓吹 差点的更好 在吹c哲学 额
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> jyfl987: 哪里?
<cfy> jyfl987: CLISP is a Common Lisp implementation by Bruno Haible, then of Karlsruhe University, and Michael Stoll, then of Munich University, both in Germany.
<jyfl987> cfy: 等我找下那文章
<adam8157> cfy: 用lisp的活人啊...
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<calebot> lisp 很多人用啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 杭州有公司招lisp的 你要不要过去？
<adam8157> cfy: 学lisp用了多久?
<cfy> jyfl987: 我只要有,是不是冰河说的? 关键我common lisp不太会的.....
<cfy> jyfl987: 水平差的很.完全不到会的程度啊....
<jyfl987> cfy: 冰河自己都离职了 还搞个p
<cfy> adam8157: 几个月吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 冰河离职网易啊....现在在某公司写common lisp吧
<adam8157> cfy: 现在用lisp的是稀有动物, 要有自信
<cfy> adam8157: 不是啊...真是没学好.....
<adam8157> cfy: 我倒是想了解下, 只是了解学习下, 以后不咋用的话, clisp好还是scheme好?
<jyfl987> cfy: 那可能就是他了 你可以去试试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 我想知道还有用forth的活人不
<jyfl987> 700美元（约合4500人民币），你可以用来购买一台iPad，或者是在北京六环外买到半平米的房子，然而在印度，你却可以购买一间房子。  曾推出世界最廉价汽车Nano的塔塔集团，为印度人民提供了另一件廉价礼物：700美元住宅，房基不包含在内。塔塔计划提供一套房屋工具包，包括屋顶、 门、窗和地板。升级选项包括阳台和太阳能电池板。基础类
<cfy> adam8157: clisp是common lisp的具体实现,如果你要简称,就用cl好了.
<cfy> adam8157: 我推荐cl
<cfy> jyfl987: ....,等我再学习一下.....
<jyfl987> cfy: cl不是关键词很长么
<adam8157> jyfl987: f很多人用的, 搞科研计算的那帮家伙
<cfy> adam8157: 实现的话.一般来说不会用clisp
<cfy> adam8157: 都不是多线程的,没法用啊.....
<cfy> 而且速度慢
<cfy> sbcl和ccl就好很多了.
<adam8157> cfy: 你的意思是cl适合学习, sbcl听说过, 是common lisp的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是睁眼说瞎话 你说的是fortran
<cfy> 不过你如果没有内存....那sbcl就悲催了....sbcl启动就要60MB+,如果你随便加载点库,估计超100MB......
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的是 forth 相差十万八千里 额
<cfy> adam8157: cl好用啊,东西多.scheme定义小.定义里面连sort都没.......
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃 以为你打错了
<cfy> jyfl987: 搜索还用common lisp啊
<jyfl987> cfy:  那cl 跑起来快不
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> jyfl987: 相当快吧.如果你用sbcl的话,听说lispworks不错.可是那东西......你得买得起才行....
<amitafo> cfy: maskray今天没来过?
<jyfl987> cfy: 能有forth快么 额
<cfy> amitafo: 不清楚....
<cfy> jyfl987: 我说相当啊...........
<calebot> forth 比较底层啊
<calebot> 没乱写应该是 forth 快吧
<jyfl987> calebot: 恩 但是实现非常简单 forth就是可扩展汇编 额
<amitafo> cfy: 你没见过？
<cfy> amitafo: 你是谁啊?
<jyfl987> http://www.aqee.net/2011/07/18/the-rise-of-worse-is-better/   cfy你看这个人
<amitafo> cfy: myke
<amitafo> cfy: 我在外面
<cfy> amitafo: 你的nick..老变.....
<cfy> amitafo: 你找ray啊?
<cfy> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_P._Gabriel
<amitafo> 昨晚我一个算法傻掉了
<jyfl987> cfy: 确定文章作者是那家伙么
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么了? 看上去是啊?不过我为什么是clisp的作者?还是你指common lisp标准的制定者?
<cfy> jyfl987: wikipedia上说,他因为worse is better出名
<calebot> cfy: 是翻译文啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 这样阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 应该是了.wikipedia的链接里有那篇文章
<cfy> calebot: 嗯.
<jyfl987> cfy: 90年写的文章 居然现在还放出来 那网站真是
<lerosua> jyfl987: 2
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> lerosua: 哼哼
<cfy> jyfl987:  这个么.......
<lerosua> jyfl987: 没骂你，帮你补全
<jyfl987> 不过还有一个PG阿 我看的那个黑客与画家就是那人写的
<cfy> jyfl987: pg啥意思i?
<jyfl987> y combinator的创始人阿
<jyfl987> solidot最近的rss改成托管了 那鸟网站老被墙
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个是 Richard_P._Gabriel ,
<cfy> 黑客与画家是 Paul Graham
<cfy> 两个人吧
<jyfl987> en
<cfy> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Graham_(computer_programmer)
<cfy> jyfl987: 对人我都不熟....有段时间我把larry page 和搞perl的larry搞混.....
<jyfl987> cfy: 阿 对 我也是 一直奇怪 那人不是挺低调的 怎么频繁出现在媒体上
<cfy> jyfl987: 不知道.......
<jyfl987> cfy: perl那个是 larry wall吧
<jyfl987> 不知道挂没挂
<cfy> jyfl987: 没吧....挂了的话...perl界要.....
<jyfl987> 额 日 黄仁宇倒是挂了
<cfy> jyfl987: 大人物,挂了,  消息传播快....
<cfy> jyfl987: 这人是谁?
<jyfl987> cfy: 如今用perl的活人也少了
<cfy> ......
<calebot> 黄仁宇 <- one book professor
<jyfl987> 枪炮病菌与钢铁那作者好像没挂 最近还出书了来着
<cfy> jyfl987: 不过,最近碰到一些,估计连 入门教程都没看完的人.......
<jyfl987> calebot: 恩 你很有人文素养阿
<calebot> 黄仁宇很有名啊 知道很正常
<jyfl987> calebot: 不关心历史的 谁知道他阿 额
<calebot> 嗯，国人都不看历史了
<jyfl987> 黄仁宇最出名就是数目字管理
<jyfl987> 我还是喜欢唐德纲 呵呵 可惜也挂了
<calebot> 事实证明，人类会一再犯历史上犯过的错误
<lerosua> 黄世仁更出名
<jyfl987> 我们都是马后炮
<jyfl987> 说他们犯错 像兵法上讲置之死地而后生  项羽用了成功了 韩信用了也成功了 但是马谡用了 结果失败 额
<amitafo> MaskRay: 昨天那题有个算法
<amitafo> MaskRay: O(N)
<MaskRay> amitafo: ?
<amitafo> MaskRay: 首先, N大了无所谓的
<MaskRay> amitafo: 什么题
<amitafo> MaskRay: 因为可以N更大M的排列得到后把>N的删除就可以了
<amitafo> MaskRay: POI 95/94
<amitafo> MaskRay: 因此可以假设N是2^m
<amitafo> MaskRay: 进一步, 可以把1..N的排列, 理解成0..N-1的排列
<amitafo> MaskRay: 对不
<MaskRay> amitafo: 对的
<amitafo> MaskRay: 我们现在构造一个排列
<amitafo> MaskRay: 就是把0, 1, ..., N - 1写出来, 然后所有的数写成k位二进制数并且反转, 得到的排列满足要求.
<amitafo> MaskRay: 直接做复杂度是O(N * log(N))的, 如果用模拟二进制+1的操作, 从0做到 N - 1, 就是O(N)的算法.
<iGnome> 这整天搞算术研究了？
<MaskRay> amitafo: 直接记录 乘数 加数，应该也行吧
<amitafo> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> amitafo: 你这样更方便
<MaskRay> amitafo: 二进制反转不好做，n log log n
<amitafo> MaskRay: 是这样做的
<amitafo> MaskRay: 我写个代码
<cuihao> 敢问“CPU指令集”六字哪个比较敏感？
<jyfl987> cuihao: 指令  最近经常有人曝光真理部最新指令
<cuihao> 讨厌啊，关键字越来越多。。
<jyfl987> 有本事就移民 没本事就琢磨
<cuihao> 让我这种爱好学习的社会主义好青年怎么学习
<euroford> cuihao: 还是查IA参考手册吧
<euroford> intel有全套的下载
<cuihao> 其实我想上维基百科看看 -v-
<jyfl987> 哼哼 翻墙
<euroford> 前几年，还能免费邮寄纸质的，现在只能下载了
<sikao_lfs1> ghex2这个东东，为什么我看到的东西一行是17个字节？？？？？？一个十六进制编辑器为什么是17个字节一行啊？只能随边框扩大而不能缩小。。。。。？
<sikao_lfs1> man ghex2没啥有用提示该，用户目录下和/etc目录下没发现这个文件的配置文件。。。。
<cuihao> 敢问“CPUID”又触犯哪个关键字了 = =
<debianer> jyfl987: 真理部最新指令什么意思
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<amitafo> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86985
<iGnome> cfy: .
<cfy> iGnome: 我想不起来要说什么了.....
<iGnome> 昨天想的？
<cfy> iGnome: 哦...opera irc里面能跑javascript么?
<debianer> jyfl987: 说话，我搜索不到，google搜索这个词就被断掉
<iGnome> 没接口跑吧
<cfy> iGnome: 能,只对我说话的时候,才提示有更新么?
<iGnome> 只有css，内部处理，没接口
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.....
<cuihao> 555，我的谷歌被和谐5分钟了
<sikao_lfs1> google在中国整个就是一个悲剧。。。。。。。。。
<debianer> cuihao: 我的经常那样
<debianer> google经常被莫名其妙的断开
<debianer> 这种状况，难道google不能去告国家防火墙马
<iGnome> 最近是这样的。
<cfy> gg.eeload.com
<sikao_lfs1> ghex2这个东东，为什么我看到的东西一行是17个字节？？？？？？一个十六进制编辑器为什么是17个字节一行啊？man ghex2没啥有用提示，用户目录下和/etc目录下没发现这个文件的配置文件
<debianer> 包括我使用翻墙工具，googel都会经常短线
<iGnome> debianer: 要远程dns
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 啥17？
<amitafo> MaskRay: 这个复杂度是O(N)的
<iGnome> ghex2都没安装。。直接用hexdump吧。 sikao_lfs1
<cfy> ....
<cfy> emacs装没?
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 这是个十六进制编辑器，打开二进制文件后，是17个字节一行的显示。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 对vi支持最好的ide是什么?
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 好。我试试hexdump
<debianer> iGnome: 怎么搞法？
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 你可以用vim，hex查看也好啊
<MaskRay> amitafo: 很巧妙!
<iGnome> cfy: 不理解
<cfy> hexdump -C也是17啊...
<iGnome> debianer: 自己搜索，不能乱说。
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 别提了。我还原二进制后保存，这个过程我理解出错。结果悲剧了。
<cfy> iGnome: 就是类似vi的键绑定的
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 你要2进制下修改啊。
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: vim用着编辑二进制我难受。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 那类的ide呢？
<iGnome> 你不是有emacs嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: ide,还分那类的?
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 是啊，我把文本文件先看二进制，然后编辑改完后再转换回来文件保存就悲剧了。
<MaskRay> emacs hexl-mode
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 对那个转换有点头疼。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 厄.....对vi支持最好的ide------>emacs
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: ghex2，我记得没啥问题。17个一行，没印象了。
<iGnome> cfy: vim本身就是ide。算不。
<cfy> iGnome: 不算.
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 我再找找称手的工具吧，没法子资质差。还是用称手的。
<cuihao> 555，我的谷歌被和谐15分钟了
<cuihao> 擦，SSH...
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 很奇怪我的打开就17个字节一行。我网上查了一下。好像别人发的图片是16个字节一行的。
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 。。好吧。我安装了试试。
<MaskRay> dhex hexedit  radare shed
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 为啥你是17?
<cfy> 17都不好排的啊....
<iGnome> oops，咋是ghex的包名了。。。
<cfy> ....
 * cfy 午睡
<iGnome> 网络还巨慢。
<iGnome> 睡觉吧
<MaskRay> 我睡醒不到一小时。。
<sikao_lfs1> http://imagebin.org/163571  这是我的ghex2
<MaskRay> 改游戏存档？
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 老游戏了。就是当年我大学98年玩的。。。。。金庸群侠传
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 你拖下中间的分割条
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 和 UltraEdit 类似的确实缺
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 试过了。拖不动。到是可以拖动右边框。但是那样一行超过17字节
<amitafo> MaskRay: 你们hex不是可以用emacs
<MeaCulpa> notepad++, 那个反华的
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 这应该是bug。我这也是。去骂那作者去吧。
<tenzu> 请问windows里装jdk是怎么装的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 去下个JDK咯
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 你看看那个简介里的入门。它显示的是16个字节
<MaskRay> amitafo: 这些都有差距的
<amitafo> MaskRay: 啥差距
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 当然应该是16
<tenzu> adam8157: 下载装了就行?我是帮我同学问的
<amitafo> MaskRay: vim还麻烦点, 要和xxd搞管道
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯, 以前装过
<MaskRay> amitafo: 功能差很多的
<tenzu> adam8157: 多谢小悟空
<amitafo> MaskRay: 要啥功能
<adam8157> tenzu: 另外, 建议装jdk而不是jre, 好多开发用的程序不光只是要jre
<tenzu> adam8157: 行,我原话转达
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 看来真是bug，添加试图里出来的新菜单是16字节的。。。。。。看来写代码的马虎了。。。
<sikao_lfs1> iGnome: 查看    里面的 添加视图  出来的新菜单是16个字节的。看来作者打开文件初始化过程有错误。
<MaskRay> amitafo: 搜索，替换
<amitafo> MaskRay: 搜索啥？ 二进制？
<MaskRay> amitafo: 十六进制，不要搜索到旁边偏移等无关的部分
<sikao_lfs1> 。。。。我到现在为止还不知道怎么向他们反馈这个bug，除了知道他们的名字外。跑gnome官方网站没有搜索到ghex
<amitafo> MaskRay: 就是说例如偏移在某个范围内搜索字符？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MaskRay> amitafo: 偏移，十六进制，字符。一般不是三部分，不要搜到旁边的
<MaskRay> amitafo: 保存部分十六禁止和替换也不好做
<sikao_lfs1> http://git.gnome.org/browse/ghex/?h=GHEX_1_50&=switch 终于找到他们的窝了。。。。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: ghex - Hexadecimal editor
<euroford> ^k^: 终于活过来了
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: radare?
<^k^> euroford, 我会在哪里得到呢？  ㍥ 
 * jiero 是说：日本女足胜利了哦。
<euroford> ^k^: 这个周末擅离职守，去哪里happy去了？
<^k^> euroford, 你在哪里？  ㍥ 
<euroford> ^k^: 看我论坛的ID啊
<^k^> euroford, 所以，你明白了。  ㍥ 
<saionbus> vsftpd 主页 http://vsftpd.beasts.org/ 打不开了, 不知道去哪看文档了
<spirit_Avril> 大家中午好!
<sikao_lfs1> http://imagebin.org/163576   这个写给ghex2第一个作者的邮件提供bug信息，没有什么英文语法错误吧？
<euroford> 把ubuntu最新的稳定内核2.6.38-10.46backport到10.04（lucid）上了
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338507
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 把ubuntu最新的稳定内核2.6.38-10.46backport到10.04（lucid）上了
<MeaCulpa> 永和大王被Jolibee收购...
<euroford> ^k^: 你的数据更新得还挺快的，表扬一下
<^k^> euroford, 我会告诉我的botmaster，你说我的数据更新是相当快的敬意。  ㍥ 
<euroford> ^k^: 放心，我不会吧昨天的事情告诉你的botmaster的，哈哈
<^k^> euroford, 而botmaster哈哈放心，你不会告诉我昨天发生的事情它。  ㍥ 
<debianer> 请问，直接双击安装deb包需要装哪个软件？
<euroford> debianer: 双击之后就知道了
<debianer> euroford: 我的双击之后直接调用解压缩文件了
<debianer> euroford: 直接对它进行解压缩了［
<debianer> euroford: 进入了解压缩界面
<euroford> debianer: debian系统？
<debianer> euroford: 对
<euroford> debianer: 不好意思，放弃debian了，装个ubuntu你就知道了。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cablemap.info/
<debianer> euroford: 谢谢，我准备自己编写一个
<qsdiy> Dpkg
<euroford> debianer: 这个都是玩剩下的东东，没必要啊
<debianer> euroford: 装gdebi
<euroford> debianer: 正解啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/5944622069/
<euroford> 终于把eglibc-2.13backport到lucid 10.04上了，不容易啊，自我表扬一下
<euroford> 过一会，在论坛上发个贴，告诉大家怎样升级eglibc
<euroford> 顺便测试一下^k^的实时性，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> http://p2.woshao.net/13rg5 苍井空...
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 这样也行？
<Pwnna> 整个中关村都没有我要的东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://is.gd/52eAzO
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 远程登录启动emacs乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338687 我用我的ubuntu远程登录别的主机 ，启动emacs查看.C文件为什么显示不出来 ，是一个个的小方块，怎么回事啊，菜鸟求指点。求操作。 统计信息: 发表于 由 续集9891014 — 2011-07-18 14:00
<euroford> Pwnna: 你想买神马？飞机，大炮，粉，还是鸡？
<amitafo> MaskRay: splay如果我要实现找到第一个x, 怎么做
<amitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<Pwnna> euroford: 单片机，2.4GHZ无线接发器
<Pwnna> 可编程的。
<Pwnna> 支持直接在linux 2.6上使用
<euroford> 这个是出口管制，没的卖的，这个中国都没有
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 不可能的
<euroford> 美国的出口管制，可以用于军用的
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 我在国外买都是made in china
<Pwnna> 国内的想自己做东西就不可能了？
<Pwnna> 。。。
<adam8157> Pwnna: 介个上网找吧, 中关村就是卖卖手机电脑啥的
<Pwnna> 恩。。
<Pwnna> 找了半天
<Pwnna> 2个楼都看了。
<Pwnna> 一个没看到
<Pwnna> adam8157: 你不是在那里的吗？
<euroford> Pwnna: 中发是作元器件的
<Pwnna> adam8157: 有买gameboy advanced flash cartridge吗？
<Pwnna> 中发在哪里？
<adam8157> Pwnna: 在中关村上班, 但是从来没逛过中关村
<Pwnna> 哦
<euroford> Pwnna: 黄庄
<euroford> 中关村南边的那条街
<Pwnna> 不知到
<Pwnna> 知道
<Pwnna> 再来北京的时候可以看看
<Pwnna> 晚上11点的飞机去郑州
<euroford> 88了，希望晚上别下雷阵雨
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 25号回北京
<swing> ^_^
<euroford> 不好意思，2.4G的应该有的
<euroford> 5G的没有
<Pwnna> adam8157: 你是在中关村。。工作？
<adam8157> Pwnna: 啊
<Pwnna> 5我也不要
<Pwnna> 2.4在哪里有？
<Pwnna> 可编程的？USB？Linux？
<euroford> 还是在网上找吧
<adam8157> Pwnna: 中关村不光是卖电脑的...
<euroford> 中关村已经成为骗子一条街了
<Pwnna> adam8157: ...干嘛的
<Pwnna> 恩。发现了
<adam8157> Pwnna: 码农之类的
<amitafo> 硅谷
<Pwnna> 硅谷很好
<Pwnna> 努力努力
<Pwnna> 大学后去
<Pwnna> imo.im 这种公司。
<Pwnna> 恩
<amitafo> 印度硅谷……
<GNUdog> Pwnna, 郑州…
<Pwnna> 郑州待一下
<Pwnna> 要去济源
<GNUdog> adam8157, do we have deadline for current running errata test?
<GNUdog> Pwnna, soga
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> soga?
<Pwnna> wtf
<adam8157> GNUdog: 7.21 how about the virt test?
<Pwnna> what the hell is soga
<adam8157> o? 这个频道啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, ooops
<adam8157> 纠结tier2中...nnnnd, 被selinux整死了
<GNUdog> 正常，太正常了
<GNUdog> 那个傻逼的 SELinux
<euroford> adam8157: selinux挺好的，怎么你了？
<adam8157> euroford: 出各种问题...
<Pwnna> 。。。。。
<Pwnna> 还有什么频道？
<euroford> adam8157: 你得会授权啊
<euroford> 没授权，寸步难行，这就是selinux的目的啊
<euroford> selinux只是机制，如果policy写不好，确实比较麻烦
<euroford> adam8157: 你在神马系统上跑selinux?
<adam8157> euroford: 表示正在测试RHEL的内核...
<euroford> adam8157: 这个虽然是RHEL的强项，但其他的系统也有啊
<adam8157> euroford: 呃...这是我的工作...
<euroford> adam8157: 你是rh的qa？
<adam8157> euroford: yep
<sheshark> 这里有会写微小说的吗？
<sheshark> 有没有程序员会写文章的？
<sheshark> 最近在看微小说，挺有意思的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 如何卸载我自己电脑上的opensuse？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338692 小弟我安装了opensuse之后，这才三天就感到非常的蛋疼啊！最开始认为ubuntu对自己的电脑不是多适应，发热量非常的高，现在才发现opensuse发热量更高啊！一般不能坚持30M，求各位大侠解决下！最好具体点谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发 ...
<adam8157> 转: 用美剧学英语的最坑爹之处在于，当真的和一个美国人对话的时候，我会总看他肚脐这个地方，因为总感觉这个地方会有字幕。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天不去了，太忙了
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 一汽大众真的起这样的名字？谐音蛋疼？
 * adam8157 有J情
<MeaCulpa> roylez: k
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 不知道...
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 我刚去他官网查了一下。叫速腾和迈腾。。。。。。还好没有叫淡腾的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 那两个早就有了
<cuihao> >< 我在stackoverflow问了个问题，被转移到神马“superuser”。。。“This question came from our site for professional and enthusiast programmers.”
<MeaCulpa> ? 盗链？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 一家子的网站。还有好几个
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> adam8157: 如果你去lisp-cn的邮件列表的话 http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/mailing-list ,里面用lisp的人还是很多的
<^k^> ⇪ title: mailing-list [Lisp 中文社区维基]
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 升級內核了沒？都3.0-rc8了
<calebot> rc7 才出啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 可是我用的分支都rc7了，，雖然我只是編譯 firmware
<Kandu> cfy: git 的 commit id 就是 git log 之後看到的這樣的字串吧? commit 469c2748caf455588fb6b6ae44119af4df85ad61
<cfy> Kandu: 对.应该是.貌似也可以是前几个的
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似哪里可以看到,稍微短版的.
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，剛看到 git branch 裏說到 start-pointer 要用到，或者 commit id 或者 tag
<Kandu> cfy: 大概短的是 tag
<adam8157> cfy: 就是那个长串hash值, 只不过没有重叠的时候可以只用任意前几位
<Kandu> adam8157: 這樣倒挺方便的
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> Kandu: hehe
<fyodor_> 不都是粘贴么，啥方便不方便的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hg 如何添加一个目录到仓库里去阿
<euroford> sha1
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hg add
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那么简单...
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~/tmp/py/lab$ hg add single_auth
<jyfl987> 中止: requirement 'dotencode' not supported!    MeaCulpa
<if_else> 各位兄台，vsftp 中启用本地用户可以 chroot 到根目录，但在 xp 下访问如何进入 / 目录？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 版本问题
<MeaCulpa> 建库的hg比你用的老吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 或者是你的太旧了吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 为什么会想到问这个...难道这个世界除了git这里人就不知其他么... :(
<silverzhao> 求教：archlinux中用什么电源管理软件？xfce4-power-manager和xscreensaver冲突吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我知道 bzr svn git hg
<euroford> 我常用bzr和git
<Kandu> fyodor_: 我都懶得用滑鼠去划了，所以只要打前幾個字符就能定位要方便點 :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 反正很麻烦 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 我常用 git svn hg
<krfantasy> 只用过git和hg
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这三种需求 google code恰好满足了
<jyfl987> 最近google code增加了git支持
<krfantasy> jyfl987: google code不是只能用hg和svn的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 就是用過 googlecode才用多了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 現在用github的
<jyfl987> krfantasy: 前几天加了git支持 千真万确
<cfy> 没错....我用上了
<cfy> 我换成git了...不过还没clone一下....
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己的需要 git commit "hello_world" && git push
<jyfl987> cfy: 那能够随便切换提交方式么 已经有的代码原来是svn 可以直接切到git么
<cfy> jyfl987: 不清楚你去试试....
<jyfl987> cfy: 我怕切提交方式要清空 那我就玩玩了
<cfy> http://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/ImportingFromGit
<^k^> ⇪ title: ImportingFromGit - support - Import a Git repository to Google Code. - User support for Google Project Hosting - Google Project Hosting
<cfy> ortingFromGit - support - Import a Git repository to Google Code. - User support for Google Proj
<cfy> jyfl987: 肯定没了....3
<cfy> jyfl987: 连 wiki里的都没了.....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那太2了吧
<cfy> jyfl987:  Modifying this setting will not delete existing Git, Mercurial, and Subversion data, but it will change the way the site displays your project's contents.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ? git add要麻烦得多
<CyrusYzGTt> git-svn 可以的
<MaskRay> google code 支持 git 了
<cfy> jyfl987: 改变显示数据的方式?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 扯淡 git 直接add就行了
<cfy> jyfl987: 改回来,我的wiki又有了....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那就是页面内容而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯.
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈.我们都知道了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这下好了 :D
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr 和 hg 不带参数的add 都是默认添加所有此女户来的文件
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: git add 要参数的啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 速度比 github 快吧？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不就是加个点么
<cfy> MaskRay: 还没试过.....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 麻烦~
<jyfl987> cfy: googlecode的git可以用key验证不
<MeaCulpa> googlecode速度能有多快... clone 一个chromium的repo要一天
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 多打个点我不在乎 像hg 这样版本旧点就abort的哲学 我实在讨厌
<iGnome> git.ubuntu.org.cn 可以。 lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是svn的问题吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 不清楚...
<lainme> 疯了，重要的邮件递错地方了
<cfy> iGnome: 快换google code!!!
<jyfl987> cfy: 试试看
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，确实，兼容性不太好吧
<MaskRay> github.com 加到代理列表了。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知...
<iGnome> 那分项目的。不好玩。
<adam8157> lainme: 神码情况?
<cfy> MaskRay: 还要代理?
<iGnome> 我很久不去看了。
<jyfl987> googlecode又支持git 然后同账户又可以开g+ 我估计github日子要难过了
<cfy> iGnome: MaskRay: 我也觉得github好用些......300M也完全够用了
<lainme> adam8157: 地址没写详细，直接递到我们市另一个县去了。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，我從 svn 切換到 git 裏面東西全沒了
<iGnome> 是啊。 cfy
<adam8157> lainme: 快递?
<iGnome> 懒得分
<lainme> adam8157: 恩……
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就是他们默认不帮你迁移代码 这个比较2 要不给他们写个建议？
<cfy> iGnome: MaskRay: 如果真要add大文件.clone起来也坑爹.....
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，感覺不好，以前的記錄都沒了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 迁到googlecode吧
<adam8157> lainme: 刚寄出去的话可以打电话给快递员让他改下..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你迁移回来不还在么 只是不帮你迁移而已 去发邮件催他们加这功能好了
<lainme> adam8157: 别人给我递的，这是快到了……
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个要用 pre-commit 的 hook
<cfy> jyfl987: 催啊....
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥?
<adam8157> lainme: oops
<cfy> jyfl987: 交给你了
<jyfl987> 不过这功能对ee有帮助 如果再有泄漏 就迅速切一个scm方式 呵呵 就啥也没了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 删除项目啊......
<MaskRay> cfy: 防止大文件被误添加
<Kandu> jyfl987: 果然，又回來了
<krfantasy> googlecode的提交密码麻烦死了，不然就转google了
<cfy> jyfl987: 再重头新建?
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 能用证书不?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我也想知道阿
<MaskRay> 密码能保存的，以前 hg 是 default=https://user:pass.googlecode.com/hg/
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還得自己 git svn 下來然後 push?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 差不多吧
<cfy> Kandu: http://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/ImportingFromGit
<Kandu> cfy: 多謝~
<cfy> 我还是不换了...
<cfy> 现在我这里,已经打不开google code了....
<jyfl987> git svn dcommit  这个命令何解？ 难道是git和svn的repo都提交了一份？
<Iven> jyfl987, 只提交到 svn
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过 google code 能上传单独的文件，这个比 github 好啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 别提了.....我现在好像都没成功上传了.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 被和谐....
<MaskRay> jyfl987: dcommit         -- commit diffs from given head onto SVN repository
<jyfl987> Iven: 不是可以切到git了么 何必提交到svn
<Iven> jyfl987, 这是没切到 git，本地又想用 git 的时候用的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: googlecode 很简陋的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有得用就行了 代码在google code里 还可以利用他的code search用正则来搜索东西 多好
<jyfl987> googlecode还支持设置 commit trigger
<MaskRay> googlecode 可以添加 committer，github 看上去不行
<Iven> MaskRay, 可以的……不过推荐 fork ……
<jyfl987> For all source control systems, there is a 4GiB repository size limit. For git, we are starting with a push size limit of 500 MiB. If you try to push a pack over 500 MiB, your push will fail. We hope to lift this limit.
<jyfl987> googlecode的限制放宽了
<MaskRay> googlecode 能否从 hg 迁移到 git
<MaskRay> 能的，看到了
<juncojet> Chromium 多开几个视频窗口，就黑屏  谁遇到过？
<juncojet> 以前Chromeplus好像没这个问题，新装的机器  用换用来Chromium就这样，求解是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 联想Y470N-IFI(H)本怎么开启Ubuntu的3D特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338707 新买的本， 现在 装了上Ubuntu， 可第一次启动UI特效时， 没搞成， 现在平息了几天后，再次发起新一轮的冲锋， 请问我这个本怎么设置？ 强烈欢迎用样本的同学指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-07-18 17:05
<MaskRay> cfy: googlecode 当垃圾桶不错……我乱七八糟的东西都丢里面好了
<MeaCulpa> 这些不是git way吧
<NoIE> 各位，不要紧介意。
<MeaCulpa> svn way  hg way
<NoIE> 我想试试我单手打字的速度。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: google code没啥限制嘛
<h2kill> 好哦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我以前扔了不少垃圾在上面...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 当垃圾桶不好？
<h2kill> 我来学习的
<h2kill> 有朋友帮忙吗
<NoIE> 我现在感觉，我的手已经开始抽筋儿了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 大小还是有限制拉
<h2kill> 请问这红杠是神马意思？
<NoIE> 这个键盘不是给单手打字的人准备的。
<NoIE> 所以，测试结束。
<h2kill> 有人帮忙没有啊
<juncojet> 擦，原来是解码器没自动更新……
<juncojet> 安装的时候  跳过更新来
<h2kill> X
<juncojet> quit
<vic> 我的时间是 1：30 分
<vic> 这也差的太多了。。。
<Kandu> vic: cmos 本地時間 17:30 + utc+8 於是
<vic> Kandu:悲剧啊。。。重启就好了。。
<Kandu> vic: 然後你進下 win32 又壞了
<vic> Kandu: 靠。。。。我选的local time啊
<Kandu> vic: 肏，這我就不明白了
<vic> Kandu: 所以我就悲剧了 我也不明白
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【请教】如何使用Samba共享RAID0磁盘上的目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338714 如果在不是RAID0磁盘上共享一点问题都没有，放到RAID0上面虽然共享能够成功，但是别人根本无法访问，不知道大家有人知道怎么办吗？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ConstantineXue — 2011-07-18 17:47
<juncojet> 有米人？
<juncojet> 使用ipv6，路由器是不是也要ipv6支持才行？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，就算不支持ipv6配置，支持ipv6協議就可以
<cfy> native ipv6? 我没用过.这种路由器要支持吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 你試試用ipv6 over ipv4的代理。看看能不能訪問ipv6.google.com就知道
<girl0123> vic:P 我程序又做大手术了
<vic> girl0123: 汗。。。
<girl0123> vic:P 修改返回数据, 原来是返回 xml ,让 客户端处理. 如果是 qt4 编的客户端, 则没什么麻烦, 本来就包含 对 xml 数据的封装. 但对于 其他的, 对于 一大堆 xml 数据, 则有些麻烦
<girl0123> vic:P 现在改成返回 结构. 了
<vic> 处理xml数据对一般的语言来说不麻烦把
<girl0123> vic:P 我想更方便些.
<vic> girl0123: 也许可能更麻烦了呢
<girl0123> 不会啊
<girl0123> 现在很方便了
<vic> 我是说其他语言
<girl0123> 那我给个例子
<girl0123> python 怎么取得一个元祖的
<girl0123> 象这样的 ('alvin_rxg', '男', 18, 165)
<girl0123> 我怎么取得 18 这个数
<girl0123> vic:P 基本返回的就是酱紫的数据.
<Kowalski> MB的，密码忘了...
<Kowalski> .
<vic> girl0123: python有自带的元组的数据类型
<girl0123> 设置用户信息(('alvin_rxg', '男', 18, 165))
<vic> ('alvin_rxg', '男', 18, 165)[2]
<vic> 取得18
<girl0123> vic:P 我知道, 我给的就是python 的
<girl0123> vic:P 酱紫方便不
<vic> 方便 但是别的语言呢
<girl0123> vic:P 应该没问题的, 酱紫是 dbus 本身的要求的, 原来 使用 xml 是因为原来对 dbus 还不充份认识的做法.
<girl0123> vic:P 现在只是更标准了
<vic> girl0123: 哦
<cfy> common lisp
<cfy> (nth 2 '("alvin_rxg" "男" 18 165))
<cfy> 这是list
<girl0123> vic:P 按说, 其他语言应该也没问题的. 有 他自己的 类型 bind 的. 至少在dbus官网上看到的, gtk 也有类型绑定. 将这个数据邦到一个 struct 中, 然后再处理
<cfy> 这是array (aref #("alvin_rxg" "男" 18 165) 2)
<girl0123> cfy:P ......
<girl0123> vic:P 不过有个 结构有 15 个属性呢
<vic> 那用map把
<vic> 类似于哈希表  python叫字典
<girl0123> vic:P 元祖只能用下标的吗
<vic> 对
<girl0123> vic:P 那个知道
<girl0123> 哦
<girl0123> 我想想, 出去溜达溜达
<cfy> 有什么预览字体的软件么?
<iGoogle> gnome-specimen cfy 不看我的帖子
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于摄像头在opencv下的视频捕捉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338721 我使用apt-get 安装的opencv，测试是没有问题。但是摄像头却怎么也调不出来。 使用程序代码如下： #include "highgui.h" #include "cv.h" #include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <fcntl.h> int main( int argc, char** argv ) { cvNamedWindow( "Example2", C ...
<iGoogle> vic: hash和dic不同
<iGoogle> dict
<cfy> iGoogle: 好.我试试,python的不给力...
<cfy> iGoogle: 难道依赖gnome.....
<iGoogle> 不记得依赖。谁叫你不用aptitude
<iGoogle> 搜索软件多方便。其实这名，我也不记得，临时搜索的。
<cfy> 我用的就是aptitude啊....
<cfy> 你怎么搜索的?
<iGoogle> ● as spe~dfont
<iGoogle> p   gnome-specimen                  - Simple font preview and compare applic
<iGoogle> 记得3个单词
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> 加上~dfont
<cfy> 我没gnome...
<iGoogle> 出去下
<lainme> cfy: 别太洁癖，装点lib啥的无所谓吧
<cfy> lainme: 我的意思是,我用aptitude装好,然后没跑起来....
<cfy> lainme: 貌似是我显示器问题.......算了不换字体了...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我的桌面。對你絕對是噩夢，還有我的系統lib安裝的文件名
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> 我是说跑不起来啊.....
<cfy> 虽然依赖也是有点多
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. lainme 說你有系統潔癖
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 我理解错了
<cfy> 我擦......awesome的dbus坏了...导致依赖dbus的程序都跑不起来...
<cfy> lainme: CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/163601
<cfy> 你们觉得虚么?
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 知道錯就好，，。。。我昨天情愫不穩定，，打錯了字。。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://imagebin.org/163601 你觉得虚么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，比我的字體好多，，我用wqy微米黑。。
 * Evanescence hi
 * Evanescence hi
<alvin_rxg> 不就改字体么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: splay做类似upperbound, lowerbound怎么做
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pascal里面如果形式参数上加入修饰符const是啥意思
<girl0123> iGoogle:P 有什么不同, dict 和 map
<girl0123> iGoogle:P 表面上貌似一样吧, 是不是 实际处理不同
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我也不知道是啥意思
<girl0123> namoamitafo:P 我看你名就晕
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 帮忙查下, 我这里遇到一个unit源代码用了这个.
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你查吧，我正忙着，不好意思
<girl0123> iGoogle:P python 的 dict 和 map 是分开的吗
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 抱歉
<girl0123> iGoogle:P 讨论一下 dict 和 map .
<cfy> ....
<girl0123> iGoogle:P 是不是一个可以有重复 key , 一个不允许
<cfy> 围观perler和pythoner讨论python的dict和map
<girl0123> cfy:P 应该是围观 perler, pythoner 和 qt4 讨论 python 的 dict 和 map
<cfy> .....
<girl0123> cfy:P 我不懂 python
<jyfl987> python哪里有map这个类型 额
<girl0123> jyfl987:P 我不懂 python, 只是 igoogle 说的 map 和 dict 不同, 所以我想当然地认为 python 有 map
<girl0123> 上下文 说的是python
<jyfl987> girl0123: 你印象里的map有什么特性？我怀疑你要的是 set
<girl0123> jyfl987:P 我印象中 map 是一值对的 hash
<vic> girl0123: python就一种。。。dict key是唯一的
<vic> girl0123: 无序的
<jyfl987> girl0123: 那就是dict了
<jyfl987> vic: 有序的哈 默认key的字典序 也可以自己实现sort
<jyfl987> 或者实现__iter__
<girl0123> jyfl987:P 我错了
<girl0123> jyfl987:P Qt4 中 map 不是哈希表, 有具体的 QHash
<girl0123> 哈希表比 map 快
<girl0123> 哈希表无序, map key 有序
<jyfl987> girl0123: 哈希只是一种思想而已阿 具体看实现吧
<vic> jyfl987: 就是说默认啊。。。
<girl0123> jyfl987:P 我倒实现过 哈希表. 不过 qt4 里有俩 表面一样, 实现不同的数据结构
<girl0123> QMap 和 QHash
<jyfl987> 算了 不纠正了
<girl0123> jyfl987:P
<girl0123> 纠正一下啊
<girl0123> 让我一直错下去吗
<jyfl987> 这东西没什么对错 好恶问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會編程，，繼續圍觀
<girl0123> :)
<girl0123> jyfl987:P qt4的哈希表怎么没有哈希函数的. 都使用哈希函数的?
<girl0123> jyfl987:P qt4的哈希表怎么没有哈希函数的. 都使用默认哈希函数的?
 * cfy 不会python,围观
<cfy> adam8157: 昨天那人,说他数据回复出来了
<cfy> 恢复
<adam8157> cfy: 还能用呢?
<cfy> adam8157: 估计是.请了他老板来弄得
<Kandu> 國內有什麼移動通信服務是不需月費年費，無過期的?
<cfy> 卫星电话,要年费么?
<Kandu> 不知呃
<girl0123> 谁懂 qt4 的
<Kandu> 現在花掉2，3元就過有效期停機了，不過卡裏還有錢。
<girl0123> 在 qt4 中的 QHash, 如果我不想用 他默认的 哈希函数, 要怎么做啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 自己考个无线电证书 可以买个大功率电台 能传个20多公里呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 然后你就可以靠各地的朋友中既通信了 哼哼
<Kandu> jyfl987: 可靠不?
<cfy> 搞笑么?不是有互联网么?
<cfy> jyfl987: kandu要的是手机吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 可靠 至少你跟杭州那边的交流没问题 如果有什么学校网管也用这个 你可以借无线电接入他的网站
<girl0123> 在 qt4 中的 QHash, 如果我不想用 他默认的 哈希函数, 要怎么做啊
<Kandu> 呃，真奇怪現在有這麼多服務一定要綁手機
<cfy> Kandu: 你干脆帮别人冲q币啥的好了....
<cfy> 这样能用掉...就不会过期了....
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你那又不是没有 不想付月费 好像有些套餐就可以不付月费的
<cfy> jyfl987: 没月费,你一直不用.也会过期吧
<cfy> 过期了,只能冲
<cfy> 又不用.运营商更开心....
<girl0123> 没人理我了
<jyfl987> cfy: 呵呵 你不可能完全不打电话阿
<jyfl987> 我以前在杭州用的那个新天地套餐 一个月12快就够了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我觉得 Kandu 可以......,否则也不会过期了
<cfy> 我每天一般要1元.....
<jyfl987> 有几百分钟的通话 还有600多短信
<cfy> 如果干点啥的话....就....
<girl0123> QSet 不是值对的默认 哈希表, QHash 值对的哈希表, QMap 是有序的值对表. 我的问题是 在 Qt4 中 怎么自定义哈希函数. 例如一整数, 因为特别的情景, 有特殊的哈希函数计算. 该怎么做 , 谁懂 qt4 的
<cfy> 1000m校内网.....
<girl0123> qt4不提供自定义哈希函数的接口的吗
<Kandu> 太坑爹了，移動沒這樣的服務
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 移动就是坑爹....
<cfy> 我这里.学生的gprs优惠都没了....
<girl0123> hers 好
<girl0123> hers:P 好
<girl0123> vic:P 用 dict 好对于 python 好???
<girl0123> vic:P 今晚什么时候下
<krfantasy> 大家有没有好的翻墙工具，linux下的
<NoIE> 逍遥游
<girl0123> krfantasy:P tor
<NoIE> 好像自由门7.12不能在wine下运行了。
<krfantasy> girl0123: tor很慢，而且经常失效
<Kandu> cfy: wow 在聯通找到一個，不開來電顯示，一年30年費，無過期,這個可以接受
<krfantasy> 自由门在win下也有用，wine没装，所以就没用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 應帝王
<cfy> Kandu: 不错 :D
<vic> girl0123: 如果数据结构的key的名字是全部一样且不变的 话用dict
<girl0123> vic:P 好吧, 我分一个用 dict 的分支吧, 再讨论, 如果是 c/c++ 的话, 用 结构比较方便. 但 返回那个结构到python 结果是一个元组, 有点不好处理
<vic> girl0123: 如果dbus自动把这个数据bind到python的tuple的话，那还是默认把，。我觉得dbus的选择还是取最大合理性的
<girl0123> :) 啥是 tuple
<vic> girl0123: 元组
<girl0123> 哦, 没事, 转到 dict 也没什么难度, 就是调用 如果是 c/c++ 的话, 我趋向用 结构
<vic> girl0123: 还是上面说的 你的数据的key是固定的  就用字典 如果不是固定的 就别用
<vic> girl0123: python的字典的key是不可更改的
<girl0123> vic:P 固定是固定, 只是个标识而已
<vic> girl0123: 而且python的字典的值可以是任意python支持的数据类型的
<girl0123> vic:P 那个没问题, gtk, qt4 也有 variant 类型
<vic> girl0123: 好，主要看你的编码难度。。。。几乎，大概。。貌似基本上c/c++的任何东西 python都有办法处理。。。
<girl0123> vic:P 实现 dict 没啥困难, 就是弄好 c/c++ 用 map 好还是 struct 好. 好吧, 用 dict 吧.
<iGoogle> cfy: 你折腾啥了
<cfy> iGoogle: 新显示器. 21.5,用起来感觉不太一样
<qsdiy> hi
<qsdiy> 如果源码包编译不成功，我应该去哪找相关的错误信息呢？
<^k^> qsdiy, 好  ㍬ 
<euroford> qsdiy: 估计错误都看到你了，哈哈
<qsdiy> 嗯，make的时候
<iGoogle> cfy: 分辨率多少？
<iGoogle> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 1920*1080
<iGoogle> cfy: 那和我一样
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 上次那坐标，找不到了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<qsdiy> 最后的时候总leave directory
<iGoogle> cfy: 此分辨率下，op的侧栏可以一直不关。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你到了直接打我电话阿，麻烦个啥劲
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。我看下，附近有啥吃的
<cfy> iGoogle: 我从来都没关....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你怎么布局的?都是全屏么?
<iGoogle> 不需要全屏吧。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 附件有肯德基
<iGoogle> roylez_: 没个喝咖啡的地方？
<iGoogle> 吃点鲍鱼也行
<cfy> iGoogle: 你到上海了?
<iGoogle> 。没
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你和主席....
<iGoogle> 我先计划下线路。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> ee竟然要来上海...
<iGoogle> 月月居然不在。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 有，咖啡好贵
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神不需要喝咖啡，自己电自己就好了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 我有同学在那边，有一套空的别墅，便宜点，租给你。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...多便宜？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾必降臨滬，爾等當去迎接
<iGoogle> 20块一平方
<roylez_> 一个月？
<cfy> MaskRay: 神要来上海了.....你要不要 .... :D
<iGoogle> 是阿。
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<cfy> 那便宜 啊
<iGoogle> 你又不在，这么来劲。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你这是仓库吗？多大阿？
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我离上海近的....
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾必降臨滬，爾等當去迎接,當予我所求
<iGoogle> 4xx？
<cfy> 30min....
<iGoogle> 我先到杭州。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你来不来嘉兴....
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾必降臨杭滬，爾等當去迎接,當予我所求
<iGoogle> cfy: 吃你？可以不。
<iGoogle> 。不早说。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 早说，先安排去嘉兴。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你什么时候来啊?
<roylez_> iGoogle: 400x20 8k... 起码要5室往上全租出去我才能过阿
<iGoogle> 周4567
<cfy> 这啥日期?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 当3老板。nnnnd?
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾必降臨XXOO，爾等當去迎接,當予我所求
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 3...老板
<iGoogle> 当小3
<cfy> 组织一批人 拜神
<iGoogle> 岂不是转3次了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 跟你聊天莫名其妙就会被坑，算了，我翻网页去了
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾必降臨XXOO，爾等當去迎接,當予我所求,吾去當妃嬪
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。
<cfy> ee准备一路请客请过来?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我是將你的意思轉達信衆
<iGoogle> 可以回轻
<iGoogle> 请
<cfy> 你们的方式太复杂了...
<cfy> 还是找个地方 集体 拜神 简单
<OT_iux> !tips new
<Oicebot> 最新贴士为： TIPS: 在所有鸟类中，程序员最讨厌雀形目，因为里面有八哥....
<cfy> iGoogle: 去上海办事?
<iGoogle> 玩
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ee去滬，升級gfw
<iGoogle> 没啥地方玩。估计
<qsdiy> euroford 你确实看到我了
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽来么?
<iGoogle> 来
<iGoogle> roylez_: 啥庙去了。忘记了。
<cfy> 哦.暑假啊
<iGoogle> etqw
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay`> cfy: 神要来？
<MaskRay>  import java.math.BigInteger;
<MaskRay> import java.util.*;
<MaskRay> public class AmoebaDivOne {}
<MaskRay>     static final int MOD = 1000000007;
<MaskRay>     public int count(String[] table) {}
<MaskRay>         int height = table.length * 2;
<^k^> MaskRay:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<cfy> MaskRay`: 没错.你学java了?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 没有，刚才一不小心按了 M-v 把一个文件粘贴了
<cfy> MaskRay`: 哦...
<cfy> MaskRay`:  神来,你有啥准备没有?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 设祭坛请神下凡？
<cfy> MaskRay`: :D
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我发现我买了好多书...
<cfy> apache cookbook 中文版....
<cfy> javascript :th good parts...
<MaskRay`> cfy: 一本网际互连就有的看了。。
<cfy> MaskRay`: 买了?哪里买的?
<MaskRay`> cfy: amazon.cn
<cfy> MaskRay`: 快递怎么样?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 第二天就到了，书质量还不错
<cfy> MaskRay`: :D 我去学校看好了. 我们学校就书多.....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: splay如果要做upperbound'
<cfy> iGoogle: ee 你来嘉兴的话,我送你书 :D
<cfy> 各种perl的和c++的
<cfy> 我有一堆电子版的,你也可以拷贝过去 :D
<cfy> MaskRay`: 对了...你怎么不去书店买?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 不知道什么书店买得到
<cfy> MaskRay`: 新华书店肯定有.....不过肯定坑爹价....
<Pwnna> yield这个东西如何实现啊？
<Pwnna> 在C/C++, Java, JS..
<Pwnna> 高级语言
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我家 c++书多得我要吐了...
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 很麻烦的。。
<MaskRay`> cfy: C++ Primer, More Effective C++, C++ Templates 够了吧（虽然我都没有）
<cfy> MaskRay`: 厄...好像我都有 ...
<cfy> MaskRay`: 除了 第一本
<MaskRay`> cfy: 还有啥
<cfy> MaskRay`: ruminations on c++(c++沉思录)
<Kandu> cfy: 這有不 The c++ Programming Language
<cfy> Kandu: 没有...
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不过都是中文的.....这样价值小
<cfy> 我怎么c++书这么多T_T
<tommy_> 还是这里热闹点，
<Kandu> cfy: 最重要的你沒有呃
<tommy_> fedora-zh里人都不说话
<cfy> Kandu: 不是我没有  是嘉兴新华书店没有.....
<cfy> Kandu: 书店有的,我基本都买回来了.....
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 新华书店有书卖？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 现在没了......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: happybirthday是恶心
<cfy> 我走了以后.....人家就不卖了....
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 好的书新华书店没的。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 有算法导论
<cfy> taocp
<cfy> 不过我现在找不到了....
<euroford> http://s1.it.itc.cn/z/forum_attachment/day_110621/1106211729207227f145235f4c.jpg
<Kandu> cfy: 厲害
<cfy> Kandu: 啥厉害?
<MaskRay`> workgroups 到现在还不会用比 elscreen 高级的功能。。
<Kandu> cfy: cpp user 在我眼中都厲害
<cfy> Kandu: 我只有书....cpp user?
<cfy> 大家都是吧.....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我现在用一种曲折的办法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 每个关键词 * 2
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 买个 kindle 之类的，然后 amule 上把 oreilly 的书都下载下来……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 然后搜索一个奇数
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: ?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 电子书,我也很多......
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 电子书在电脑上很难直接看……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 还好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 只有整数的时候才有效
<Kandu> cfy: 真希望我能在接下去兩年裏學會 c 語言
<cfy> Kandu: 学会C....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我splay里面存的是关键词的2倍
<cfy> Kandu: 你谦虚了.....
<cfy> 还是我骄傲了...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 例如我要找x的lowerbound, 我只要splay(t, (x << 1) - 1)即可
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 例如我要找x的upperbound, 我只要splay(t, (x << 1) + 1)即可
<namoamitafo> cfy: 会C语言, 膜拜!
<cfy> 一个个装b的....
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 比如找 upper_bound。splay，若 key >= root->key，在 root->right 找最小关键字；否则返回 root
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 就不能在key = root->key的时候直接break那个for(;;)了
<Kandu> cfy: 沒呃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10刚启动没多久突然花屏,然后死机,接着无法启动,怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338729 刚打开ubuntu10.10没多久,只打开一个网页看地图,然后突然就花屏了,接着就死机了,只能按下电源强制关机,然后再开机时,发现一会开一会关,无法启动计算机- -,我是笔记本,后来拔掉电源然后开机可以启动了,但u ...
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 能break
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 例如做upper_bound, 当你在key == root->key的时候break, 那时如果右子树还有关键字为key的呢
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 哦，那还是 *2 好
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 碰到 >key 的就记录，凡是 == 就走右子树
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写splay深感pascal的不便
<namoamitafo> Kandu: The C++ Programming Language是啥
<namoamitafo> cfy: cpp == c plus plus?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: cpp 設計者寫的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 因为我知道有本C Programming Language
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 讲K&R的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 地位和那 The C Programming Language 差不多
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，這本書我看了一半
<MaskRay> cfy: workgroups 不错，替代 elscreen
 * Kandu Zzz, 晚安
<namoamitafo> splay动辄200+, 累.
<qinglingquan> 卖茶叶是什么意思？
<girl0123> vic:P [{"姓名":"alvin_rxg", "身高":168, "年龄":18, "性别":"男"},{"姓名":"knowbad", "身高":168, "年龄":50, "性别":"男"}] 这样的处理起来复杂不
<cherrot> GMlive貌似不错 PPS  PPlive通吃
<vic> 不
<girl0123> 好的
<vic> girl0123: 都很方便
<girl0123> 那行.
<euroford> girl0123: 恭喜啊，上道了。
<girl0123> euroford:P 怎么了
<euroford> girl0123: 把python玩转了
<girl0123> euroford:P 没啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 原来是这样..........
<cfy> MaskRay: emacs的?
<cfy> MaskRay`: 怎么不错法?elscreen,我完全够用了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 10.04中，有线和无线均无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338736 Ubuntu 10.04中，早上系统更新并提示需要删除部分文件，具体如下面的系统日志，然后就无法上网，查看系统中的网络工具，网络设备默认为回环接口（如图1），分别选择为eth0或wlan0时，其状态均为“不活动”，如图2和 ...
<MaskRay`> cfy: 新的 frame 默认不打开的吧
<ghosTM55> 各位晚上好
<geek42> 我来了 Kandu cfy
<geek42> 妈的 我这里googlecode的https也墙了
<MaskRay`> cfy: workgroups 不占用 buffer 第一行，是显示在 modeline 里的
<girl0123> google + 谁能上
<euroford> girl0123: 你应该问，谁不能上？
<jyfl987> 哪个可以用 googlecode的git的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 sf吧，，一般不會去 牆的
<jyfl987> 火大阿 刚刚兴冲冲的开个repo 结果墙了
<girl0123> googlecode 没 git 吧
<jyfl987> googlecode那个下面可以建好多repo
<jyfl987> girl0123: 已经有了
<girl0123> jyfl987:P sf.net 也可以建好多. 不过要 ssh 登录来弄
<girl0123> jyfl987:P 网页没有接口弄
<namoamitafo> cfy: ?
<jyfl987> tnnd  googlecode那个http可以clone  https就被墙
<jyfl987> 谁给我个能用的ip来着
<girl0123> jyfl987:P sf.net 也可以建好多的. 不过要 ssh 登录来弄. 回 sf.net 吧
<girl0123> 为什么要墙 google+. 刚好想到可以用它来弄我项目成员的圈子
<jyfl987> girl0123: 么兴趣用sf
<girl0123> 昨晚刚想到可以利用它, 结果, 上不去
<girl0123> 干嘛要 墙他
<girl0123> 真的要出 新浪+??? 搜狐+ ???
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 你山寨个 CyrusYzGTt+
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ ....我沒有那麼打的能耐
<girl0123> 他奶奶的奶奶
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ ....我沒有那麼大的能耐
<girl0123> 百度+
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没x+？
<girl0123> 统计局+
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 沒有。。
<girl0123> 政府+
<girl0123> 奶奶+
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃
<girl0123> 到底 怕啥啊
<girl0123> 怕人通过 google+ 组地下党???
<alvin_rxg> https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/#watch-Coolthulhu
<CyrusYzGTt> g+貌似是公開個人信息的，，有什麼好怕的，，除了企業版
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 那为啥要墙
<euroford> girl0123: 只要是我党管不到的地方，都要xx
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 因爲國內某個利益集團要出 +了
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 所以我问啊, 是不是要出 新浪+
<girl0123> 搜狐+
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 我猜的，，根據cntv.cn猜測的
<girl0123> QQ+
<girl0123> catv+
<jyfl987> netrc能不能设置代理来着
<lsong> ccav+
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ QQ肯定會插足的，
<euroford> girl0123: 你可以认为，国内的++，都是我党能够控制的
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P cntv.cn 哪猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯。cherry+
<lsong> party+
<girl0123> 他奶奶+
<girl0123> 他妈+
<girl0123> party 他奶奶+
<girl0123> 刚想到怎么利用 google+ 就上不去了. 原来还对他不感冒
<euroford> girl0123: 你在这里的言论，都处于我党的监控之下，好自为之吧
<girl0123> euroford:P 好吧
<girl0123> 党妈妈+ 你好
<girl0123> 党爸爸+ 你好
<euroford> 我用了SSL链接，应该好些
<jyfl987> girl0123: 小心ip哦
<lsong> hello party!
<girl0123> :)
<girl0123> 好吧
<jyfl987> euroford: 我用了隐藏ip lol
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 這裏有我未來安安MM 國安MM。網警MM，五毛MM
<girl0123> .........
<euroford> jyfl987: 隐藏IP在国内早就不行了。
<blueghost> 每上一次都要 clock 的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ euroford 說的是真的，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 是么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，所以很多梯子淪陷了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 你给的那个是啥
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: png
<cfy> Kandu: 用了xfs的悲剧... http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread378410.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我的Dbian这是怎么了，一升级就假死 - LinuxSir.Org
<cfy> 还是ext4给力
<CyrusYzGTt> btrfs
<cfy> 不过debian都拼错的人.....
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧 难道freenode这个cloak还是会被侦察出来ip?
<cfy> 我们要稳定!!!
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 好像是啥游戏啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，這個協議的加密用了很久了，，什麼都破解了
<maya1> 各位技术帝 手机用什么能上irc
<maya1> 蓝鬼大叔来啦~~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 那个是图片????
<blueghost> maya1:P 来很久了
<maya1> 噢噢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 瑪雅。是藍靈兒
<maya1> ？
<jyfl987> blogger又解封了 你妹妹的
<maya1> = =
<maya1> 不懂繁体的飘过。。
<vissible> maya1, android上有AiCIA
<blueghost> blogger 解封了????
<maya1> 如果是塞班呢。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可以上blogger了？？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 那是个游戏吧, 可以加入的吗
<vissible> maya1, 不知，只有一部手机
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 有点意思
<maya1> 如果是C6呢。。。。。
<maya1> nokia C6
<maya1> = =！
<jyfl987> blueghost: 你自己访问看看 我这里反正是直接访问了
<blueghost> 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/ <== 自己看。 homepage ==> https://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/
<maya1> = =
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 在线的??
<maya1> utf-8？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 也有线下的 crawl
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我這裏不能訪問
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 那个玩的是你不
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<blueghost> 正看着, 先收藏了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我發現，我這邊有些不能上，有些能，，不過我的blogger不能，。。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 廣府
<wzlxx> 求工作，求各种工作
<edison0354> wzlxx: 没找到工作还？
<namoamitafo> cfy: ext4好?
<CyrusYzGTt> 找 ee去，神將要巡守東勝神洲
<wzlxx> 没有啊…
<edison0354> cfy: 你又ext4了？
<edison0354> Destine: 悦姐在帝都干啥呢？
<Destine> edison0354, 玩儿。。。
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 你在哪看到 国内要出什么 + 的
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<blueghost> 哪 cntv.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ...不是看到，，是規律
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 她妈妈的
<wzlxx> 本人大三，计算机相关专业，求工作，求各种工作
<edison0354> wzlxx: 哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> 找 ee去，神將要巡守東勝神洲
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫不是东北的么 怎么跑去广东了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我從來沒有說過我是東北的。。我一直說我是廣府人士
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 去考公务员
<wzlxx> blueghost: 考不上，智商不高，而且不喜欢那种生活
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 找ee要工作，只要你是真材實料
<edison0354> blueghost: 公污员不让应届生考
<blueghost> edison0354:P 哦
<wzlxx> ee在哪里？
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 努力, 加油.
<mckeyu> arch的中文irc是多少？
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 进五毛
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ ee就是 iGoogle
<edison0354> mckeyu: 就是这里
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不对  你去年就说你是东北的
<roylez_> Destine: æ»´æ»´
<blueghost> mckeyu #arch-zh 或 #arch-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 沒有
<mckeyu> 哦
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 进五毛
<blueghost> 拥护 共党, 千秋万代
<edison0354> jyfl987: 话说主席要来帝都了……
<wzlxx> 找个实习
<roylez_> edison0354: 啥...
<jyfl987> edison0354: 额 这跟我有啥关系
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 做五毛最好
<edison0354> roylez_: 没说你
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 抓你啊
<edison0354> roylez_: jyfl987: ubuntu-tweak那个主席……
<mckeyu> arch-cn和arch-zh没有。。。
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 神来帝都 找你
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ microcai已經在帝都 lyxint的家了
<roylez_> edison0354: ...没听说
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧 他来了？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 他是去上班吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 貌似去上班。。
<edison0354> jyfl987: 他本来是要参加fedora那个什么东西的，结果那东西取消了
<CyrusYzGTt> 是中國沒有能力舉行
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识 lyxint
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> 被印度拿走了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我以为他来上班呢
<mckeyu> 怎么对比人说话？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 不过他确实该毕业了
<mckeyu> 怎么对别人说话呢？
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 我翻墙上 google+, 有人那么麻烦+我吗
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: microcai在北京了?
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ..我沒有開通g+,,吸納給用已經牆了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯
<jyfl987> 终于 用proxychains加代理把googlecode的git给clone下来了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
<blueghost> suanle
<mckeyu> proxychains我怎么总是用不了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 以后反正只是提交的时候才用 一般的check又不墙
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 最近北京好多人啊, 赶紧组织腐败啊
<jyfl987> mckeyu: 你得下官方的最新版 仓库里那个不行 连remote-dns都不支持
<mckeyu> 哦，谢谢啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我跟你說，，我gap 可以上傳，，就是不能用。。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 額。我又不去帝都，，不關俺事
<wzlxx> ee需要会哪些东西的人啊？
<blueghost> 好郁闷啊
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是帝都的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ perl fvwm ruby C C++ ruby python ...
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ，我一直都沒有說我是帝都人士，
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 慰籍慰籍我
<wzlxx> 啊啊啊啊ee是什么公司啊？
<blueghost> wzlxx:P ee 公司
<blueghost> wzlxx:P 依依 公司
<wzlxx> 汗
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ...，我對你沒有興趣
<blueghost> 依依 听起来 象卖内衣的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 我郁闷啊
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你哪个学校? 会神码?
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 鬱悶去找你兒子，
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 就找你, 郁闷, 慰籍慰籍我这郁闷的心
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ..我對男人沒有興趣。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 建議你去天上人間，，貌似重開了
<charles> 有人吗？
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P http://www.ceocio.com.cn/90/59893.htm 这个啥意思, 睁眼说大话?? 睁大眼撒尿??
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google+服务在中国被屏蔽是误传 - 经理世界网
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 可是我 plus.google.com 上不去，，鏈接被重置
<charles> 尼玛，链接已经重置了！
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ...國內的這些新聞都是不可信的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 脱下裤子放屁??
<cfy> namoamitafo: 对啊.
<cfy> edison0354: 我一直ext4好不好....虽然我/是ext3 boot是ext2
<euroford> 203.208.46.146 这个IP应该可以
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ connected was reset...還是一樣
<blueghost> 上不去
<euroford> blueghost: 用我给的那个IP就可了
<charles> ubuntu频道人还不少
<edison0354> cfy: 额，那你哪里是ext4？
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 犯不着生气，不都一直是这样子。官方愚弄人的把戏...
<euroford> 203.208.46.146 plus.google.com
<cfy> edison0354: virtualbox的,/media/temp/,~/temp/
<cfy> edison0354: 还有1t+32G的空间用ext4
<cfy> edison0354: 还有1t+320G的空间用ext4
<cfy> edison0354: 我移动硬盘全部ext4
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 我肯定，，你給的ip下次就被。重置
<charles> 你移动硬盘全ext4?
<qinglingquan> cfy: workgroups mode你试了没，我试了一下感觉切换的时候有点不流畅...
<charles> 你疯了?
<edison0354> cfy: 你几个TB……
<edison0354> charles: 我也觉得
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我才 750G
<cfy> qinglingquan: 没啊......我前面在看电视....我现在21.5寸,无所谓 啦
<cfy> charles: 怎么说?
<cfy> edison0354: 1T
<cfy> edison0354: 一个硬盘
<charles> 兼容性..
<edison0354> cfy: 米淫
<qinglingquan> cfy: 哦:)
<cfy> 啥兼容性?
<edison0354> cfy: 兼容性+1
<cfy> 别人读不了更好!!!!
<cfy> 哈哈
<charles> 都是ext4还叫移动硬盘吗
<cfy> 可以移动的硬盘
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 我寝室一人就叫zoe
<charles> linux reader可以在win下读
<cfy> 干吗
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<blueghost> qinglingquan:P 今年 90大寿 过的真快乐
<cfy> 是个linux的都能读好不好!!!
<ilovezoe> edison0354: ?你女 的?不可能
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我也是移動硬盤用ext4 還加了 swap
<charles> ......
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 男的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...这个...swap干麽?
<Oicebot> cfy进行判定，结果为 (2,6)+(0)=8
<cfy> charles: 难不成你要给非linux读?
<blueghost> qinglingquan:P 你说还会有100大寿吗. 会不会有人陪xx从生到死
<cfy> 我直接忽略非linux的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..沒什麼只是以前舊筆電的硬盤。。。
<charles> 你移动硬盘就一个人用吗?
<cfy> win7在我眼里是游戏系统....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 当然啊.
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 以前的f14的系統
<blueghost> qinglingquan:P xx 会比一个百岁老人长命吗
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 这样下去，快了...
<cfy> mac啥的,买不起....暂时也不用考虑
<charles> 好吧,你淫了
<cfy> edison0354: 你也不给我装 苹果 系统 :D
<edison0354> cfy: 你也好意思说买不起……
<cfy> edison0354: ......
<edison0354> cfy: 水果彻底放弃ZFS了
<cfy> edison0354: 我什么时候买得起了....
<edison0354> cfy: 我就泪奔了
<cfy> edison0354: ....你咋了?那水果支持啥?
<blueghost> edison0354:P 泪奔吧
<edison0354> cfy: 用着500的交换机的人说买不起……
<blueghost> edison0354:P 直到脱水
<charles> 黑苹果一定要BIOS支持AHCI吗
<cfy> edison0354: 我那是学习好不好.........而且是无限路由器......
<edison0354> cfy: 水果曾经有可能用ZFS做/d
<edison0354> cfy: 做/的
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么数据交流?fat32?
<edison0354> cfy: 结果现在不行了
<edison0354> cfy: 还是HFS+
<edison0354> cfy: ……fat32无journel
<cfy> edison0354: hfs的话....linux支持怎么样?
<edison0354> cfy: 显然用NTFS
<cfy> edison0354: fat32有journel?
<cfy> ntfs?!
<edison0354> cfy: 没问题，但是HFS也无journel
<cfy> edison0354: 水果支持的?
<ilovezoe> 对于zsh, 似乎cd没什么用的。直接输入目录回车就能进入目录了。
<edison0354> cfy: fat系列显然无journel
<cfy> 那要设置吧
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 我是要ZFS的compress
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 那个应该是shell的功能
<cfy> edison0354: 哦....我以为你说试过不支持带journel的fat32....以为有的...
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 看错了……
<cfy> $ temp
<cfy> zsh: command not found: temp
<cfy> 要设置啊
<edison0354> cfy: HFS/HFS+就是水果的
<edison0354> cfy: 你是zsh啊？
<cfy> 有没有bash的说下?
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> cfy: 显然bash不行
<cfy> edison0354: 从 maskray那里拷贝过来的配置
<ilovezoe> edison0354: 兄弟，似乎你今晚非常high哦。
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 我说你/etc/passwd里就是zsh？
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 电影ing，顺便聊天……
<cfy> edison0354: 不是.是我的xterm里是zsh.
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 我用bash引导一下,我也忘了....为啥不默认zsh了....
<edison0354> cfy: 主要是水果的APP占地方太大了，带compress会好很多
<cfy> ...
<cfy> edison0354: 换debian吧
<jyfl987> 睡觉 88
<edison0354> cfy: arch
<cfy> 虽然android万般不好....我也用....
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 大便更新慢
<cfy> edison0354: testing啥的嘛
<edison0354> cfy: 有万般不好吗？
<cfy> 我要稳定
<cfy> 我改风格了
<cfy> edison0354: 和我心目中理想的手机....
<edison0354> cfy: testing也是锁大版本的
<cfy> 首先要有moto的待机能力....
<edison0354> cfy: 你自己写系统去吧……
<cfy> 能一个月不充电.....
<edison0354> cfy: 你这就是女人心中理想的男人……
<cfy> 等等其他的....
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> cfy: 参考我上一句话
<cfy> edison0354: 没看懂.....
<cfy> 我手机只有34%的电量了...
<edison0354> cfy: 86
<cfy> 而且sd卡的系统默认不是ext系列的...
<cfy> 作为一个linux系统.
<edison0354> cfy: 智能机本来就是常年充电
<edison0354> cfy: 你可以用ext啊
<cfy> 我觉得难以容忍...
<cfy> edison0354: 我要默认...不默认,以后弄死人了....
<edison0354> cfy: 考虑到用户体验
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<edison0354> cfy: 必然是fat32王道！
<cfy> edison0354: 我的moto zn5,还可以装gcc呢.....
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ç ´fat32
<cfy> 算了...
<edison0354> cfy: 丫你以为都是geek啊
<cfy> edison0354: 至少一个选项嘛,多个会死啊......
<edison0354> cfy: 谁说android不能gcc
<edison0354> cfy: 不过有adb shell了，gcc还有必要吗
<cfy> edison0354: 我的意思是,都有gcc了.那算智能机了吧
<edison0354> cfy: 自己格成ext啊
<cfy> edison0354: 我得moto zn5可以一个月待机......
<cfy> 待机费电
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 电池容量？
<cfy> edison0354: 默认电池
<cfy> 自带电池
<edison0354> cfy: 多少？
<cfy> 920
<edison0354> cfy: 好小……
<edison0354> cfy: 你那机器能多任务吗
<cfy> edison0354: 说明待机能力啊.....
<cfy> edison0354: 当然....能跑gcc的好不好....
<edison0354> cfy: 你不会说的是前几年MOTO的Linux爪机吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 是啊....sb的moto的linux系统...
<cfy> 再不支持moto了...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 所以换了.现在htc
<edison0354> cfy: 买了MOTO的都叫唤坑爹
<cfy> edison0354: 我记得我换之前,看到人家ceo说以后不锁bootloader啥的....现在呢?
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 貌似该锁还锁啊....
<cfy> 我买回来,照着教程都不能刷....因为人家升级了....教程没升级....
<cfy> edison0354: 不顾用户体验...
<cfy> edison0354: 从某个官方的rom升级到最新的.我估计重启了4次....不能一次升级到最新.....
<edison0354> cfy: 如果是你去了，字典里就没有用户体验这回事了
<cfy> edison0354: 什么意思?
<edison0354> cfy: 丫你要是去做产品
<edison0354> cfy: 移动硬盘用ext……
<edison0354> cfy: sd卡用ext……
<cfy> edison0354: 那我们要照顾到用户体验的.
<edison0354> cfy: 然后你就懂了……
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§我支持用ext4
<cfy> edison0354:  这就是照顾到用户体验.不随大流
<cfy> edison0354: 如果我给你做产品,你要啥我就做出来(能力之内)
<edison0354> cfy: 所以我所嘛
<cfy> edison0354: 比如我肯定提供ext啥的,不会傻傻的只有fat32
<cfy> edison0354: 以为全世界都是win7
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好 :D
<edison0354> cfy: 我的recovery里能mkfs.ext的
<cfy> edison0354: 用户体验啊....那升级至少能一下升级到最新吧.....一次次多累
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 我说官方....你别说别的rom,recovery啥的呀
<cfy> edison0354: 我升级到最新...重启了大约5次吧
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，水果的app store是delta update的
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: delta?啥意思?
<ilovezoe> 忘记使用egrep，难怪()不起作用
<edison0354> cfy: 你找moto去吧……
<cfy> edison0354: CyrusYzGTt: 其实我有个分区,有ntfs.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ /..我沒有。。。
<cfy> edison0354: CyrusYzGTt: 我多分区,然后弄了lvm,
<edison0354> ilovezoe: \)和\)
<edison0354> ilovezoe: grep有个参数也可以用ERE的
<cfy> edison0354: ilovezoe: 用perl的风格啊...
<edison0354> cfy: btr subvol
<cfy> php里有pcre
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...有錢人。。
<edison0354> cfy: 不会
<cfy> common lisp也有
<edison0354> cfy: 你不知道我不会编程啊
<ilovezoe> edison0354: 我要选择字符串，可以吗 (foo|bar)
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 他一直很有钱的
<cfy> 以perl为准.这样才好
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..同意
<edison0354> cfy: delta update，增量升级啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: lvm都算有钱?
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 问 cfy……
<ilovezoe> edison0354: 我知道egrep可以。
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<cfy> grep -P参数
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 感謝你的perl教程
<edison0354> ilovezoe: egrep就是用ERE的grep
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦?哪里?
<ilovezoe> 哦哦。看看。
<cfy> extend 的regexp expression
<cfy> 没意思
<cfy> 最强大的是perl的
<cfy> 而且你会了哪里都能用
<cfy> 不用再纠结了
<edison0354> cfy: regular
<cfy> edison0354: re不是编程啊
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.打错了 :D
<edison0354> cfy: 好吧……
<edison0354> cfy: 增量升级，可以理解了吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 是状态机? 是数学?
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.我恨这个...
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 我希望能一下子升级到最新.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用md5解密的那個
<cfy> edison0354: 不要增量
<edison0354> cfy: app store的apps都是delta update
<edison0354> cfy: 你理解错了……
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.md5? 你说gpg?
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> cfy: 一个APP升级了
<cfy> edison0354: 那你说....
<edison0354> cfy: 可能某些语言文件什么的还是原来的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，我保留了證據
<edison0354> cfy: 于是只下载改变的东西
<edison0354> cfy: 增量升级不就是这个意思吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 我说的不是这个...
<edison0354> cfy: 你说的那个不叫增量升级吧
<cfy> edison0354: 我洗澡去.以后跟你说...
<edison0354> cfy: 你那个是不能一次性升上来
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,和增补增量无关
<edison0354> cfy: 就像UB的distro，最好挨着升
<edison0354> cfy: 跨版本会出问题
<edison0354> cfy: 所以他一个一个版本号的升上去……
<edison0354> cfy: 不过android的ROM就那么大，随便刷啊……刷啥版本就是啥了……
<ilovezoe> perl的正则应用比较广泛吗。没学过perl
<cfy> ilovezoe: 相当广泛!!!
 * cfy afk
<blueghost> 大运开始了???
<blueghost> 怎么就闭幕了
<ilovezoe> cfy: 能推荐一下资料吗？关于perl的re的。谢谢
<edison0354> ilovezoe: 动物世界那本《精通正则表达式》……
<win7> hi
<^k^> win7, 好  ㍘ 
<win7> 这么晚了
<cfy> ilovezoe: 你明天来,我跟你说, edison0354说的 精通正则表达式不错
<cfy> ilovezoe: 错了....是今天晚些时候....
 * cfy 睡觉......
 * ilovezoe 多谢给过我帮助的人。
<cfy> ilovezoe: perl的资料多的.
<cfy> ilovezoe: man perlre即可
<ilovezoe> cfy: 资料是多，但是想要比较易懂的。n多中，选一个出来。有点头痛
<cfy> ilovezoe: 你是干什么的?
<cfy> ilovezoe: 会什么语言?
<ilovezoe> cfy: 我现在学shell.
<cfy> ilovezoe: 编程以前没学过是么?
<ilovezoe> cfy: 目前只学shell.
<ilovezoe> cfy: 是的。
<cfy> ilovezoe: 做什么行业呢?
<cfy> 和计算机无关么?
<cfy> 怎么说呢
<ilovezoe> cfy: 汗。 算是和计算机无关。
<ilovezoe> cfy: 不过我想使用计算机更高效完成自己的事情。
<cfy> 正则肯定perl是本家了
<cfy> 高效的完成,shell是不够的
<cfy> 你需要一们语言
<cfy> perl不错,common lisp更好
<cfy> 如果和计算机无关那更好了.
<cfy> 因为,你真正需要的和你目前需要的不太一样
<ilovezoe> cfy: 此话怎讲
<wzlxx> cfy: 发现py的数值计算很好强
<cfy> wzlxx: 有么?
<cfy> wzlxx:  怎么说?
<cfy> ilovezoe: 比如你的公司要py....你难道去学pl,不学py么?
<wzlxx> 大数计算时
<cfy> ilovezoe: 如果无关,那只要专心学争取阿的就好了
<cfy> wzlxx: 要不要比较下?我用common lisp,sbcl
<cfy> ilovezoe: 如果无关,那只要专心学正确的就好了
<ilovezoe> cfy: 嗯。谢谢指点。
<cfy> ilovezoe: 要知道的很多.慢慢来好了.
<cfy> 看你想干啥.
<wzlxx> 坛子里发求职信息发到哪里？
<cfy> 我现在都不编译,也用的很舒服
<cfy> 不会lua,改改别人的awesome也挺爽
 * cfy 睡觉
<ilovezoe> 晚安。
<euroford> 新浪微博太坏了，竟然把ur1.ca, tinyurl.com和is.gd等URL缩略网站，都给设置为恶意网站
<euroford> 只剩下一个cli.gs可以用的了
<euroford> 而SOHU和网易微博，对这些网站都没有任何的限制
<ilovezoe> 这种就是这样的。
<ilovezoe> euroford: 。。人。人网。不允许出现竞争对手的任何字眼。至少在日志里是这样。有些东西，根本就不知道是什么，完全无法发表。
<euroford> ilovezoe: 害怕竞争的公司，是不会有好下场的。
<ilovezoe> euroford: 你的那话得有个前提，没有权/力的干涉，处于自、由竞争市场
<euroford> ilovezoe: 中国确实有很多的人害怕自由竞争，搞占山为王的土鳖行为，最终会付出代价的。
<blueghost> euroford:P GCD 万岁
<blueghost> ilovezoe:P GCD 万岁
<blueghost> ilovezoe:P GCD他奶奶+1万岁
<blueghost> euroford:P 啥自由竞争
<euroford> 就会窝里斗，有本事把南海搞定，把美国搞定
<euroford> 被老美上了，就会嗷嗷叫，废物啊
<blueghost> euroford:P 中国是永远正确
 * blueghost 一颗红心向太阳
<ilovezoe> 算了，不说了，不然OP要找我麻烦。
<euroford> 人家老美，就等着你叫床呢。
<blueghost> euroford:P 老美的人民等着我们去解放. 清华校长说的
<blueghost> 庆东爷爷说的
<euroford> 清华北大倒是输送了不少战士，但都为美国工作去了
<blueghost> 不好意思, 是北京大学
<blueghost> 不好意思, 又错了
<blueghost> 我去找找庆东爷爷到底是哪位
<blueghost> 到底要解放美国人民的那位爷爷叫啥啊
<blueghost> 怎么庆东爷爷不是光头的哇
<euroford> 不玩了，睡觉去了，各位晚安
<blueghost> 美国不但没有全民自由，局部的自由其实也没有，美国人,从早到晚全天候的都被美国政府、美国中情局监视着。美国人民生活在水深火热之中。
<ilovezoe> 88
<^k^>  06:03
<Jakalala> Oicebot.on
<Jakalala> Oicebot. On
<jiero> .oicebot hug Jakalala
<jiero> Oicebot.on
<jiero> oicebot.on
<jiero> .oicebot.on
<Jakalala> jiero: ah
<Jakalala> jiero: bot 挂了？
<jiero> 没关系
<Jakalala> jiero: 别的频道有什么好玩的机器人没？
<jiero> Jakalala: 没见过多少机器人
<jiero> Jakalala: 你可以去spring频道。
<jiero> 但是那个是游戏的。
<Jakalala> jiero: o
<Jakalala> 什么游戏？
<jiero> zero-k的服务器命令机器人有些好玩的东西。但是
<jiero> 忘了哪些了。只记得去让机器人踢自己会出现一段。
<Jakalala> O
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了看那人發貼記錄，用系統還不熟嘛，應該是人的問題
<cfy> 有没有用debian的?
<cfy> 我安装的时候aptitude install sawfish,还安装了 librep9{a} rep{a} rep-gtk{a}
<cfy> 但是删除sawfish的时候,这些包都没有自动删除
<cfy> 难道aptitude不知道这些包已经用不到了么?
<Kandu> cfy: 剛那消息收到了不?
<cfy> Kandu: 收到了.
<cfy> Kandu: 那个 发贴那个是吧
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在这个问题怎么办?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道 deb 的包管理規則
<Kandu> cfy: 是不是這些包也是其他軟體的可選依賴，然後就不刪了?
<cfy> Kandu: 对.但是我本身awesome有提供啊
<cfy> Kandu: 这样,我理解成没有删除干净....
<Kandu> cfy: 真這樣啊?和 arch 的方式不一樣
<cfy> Kandu: arch怎么样?
<Kandu> cfy: google+挺智能的，上來就推薦我中華電子佛典學會
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<Kandu> cfy: arch 的可選依賴，包管理它不管的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...
<cfy> Kandu: 那万一都没了?
<Kandu> cfy: 因為不管，所以你要獨立安裝，然後被打上“獨立安裝”標籤，即使依賴它的包刪了，它再也沒用了，都是不會自動刪的。所以 arch 的方式也有缺點
<Kandu> cfy: 要自己記住的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.算了....看来是难题么.....占着就占着好了.反正空间大....
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我起來了，去年和佛典學會通過幾封郵件的，怪不得 google+ 推薦了
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<jiero> Kandu: 国内很多都学佛吗。。。佛和Linux关系非常密切的说。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 很少吧
<jiero> 很多。一叶和胡正和你就是很大的分量了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 干嘛学佛?
<cfy> jiero:  相信神就可以了
<jiero> cfy: 你问我怎么行，去问神吧:D
<cfy> jiero: 等神来了一起拜....
<jiero> cfy: 恩。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-19
<Kandu> jiero: 我不算
<RavenChan> cfy, 你重启过服务器？
<jiero> Kandu: :D
<charles> 有人吗？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 假装没有可以么
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有?服务器重启了?
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄....谁干的...
<cfy> jiero: 神来了
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神....
<OT_iux> @@？
<cfy> 好了
<cfy> 我的fcgi恢复了
 * jiero 拜 iGnome
<cfy> RavenChan: 是不是经常被重启?
<Kandu> 用非 gmail 可登入 google+ 不?
<charles> 有用apple wireless keyboard的吗？
<archertemptemp> :-)
<sikao_lfs1> !4w
<lee999> hello
<RavenChan> cfg, 有时候会有，我是不是应该把fcgi写进启动脚本？
<cfy> RavenChan: 可以考虑啊.
<RavenChan> cfy, 我还是502
<cuihao> 正则表达式怎么匹配包含一个字符串但不包含另一个字符串的子串？
<cfy> RavenChan: 你那些不清楚.我是自己写的,
<cfy> cuihao: 两次判断好了
<cfy> cuihao: 一次判断有,另外一次判断没有
<cuihao> 喔，岂不是很浪费
<cfy> cuihao: 不浪费,支持看上去不酷
<cfy> 哪里浪费了?
<cfy> cuihao: 不浪费,只是看上去不酷
<cuihao> 呜呜，知道啦了
<cfy> :D
<RavenChan> cfy, 你就输入spawn然后按向上方向键 = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 什么东西?
<cfy> 谁用emacs的?
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Emacs&gid=94986
 * OT_iux spawn
<cfy> spawn ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 有这个命令?
<jiero> span
<jiero> spawn
<iGnome> respawn point
<cfy> iGnome: ee http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Emacs&gid=94986
<iGnome> 这个我最熟悉了。 jiero 你不熟悉？
<iGnome> (newline)))) cfy
<iGnome> 这样的格式，不会让我有使用lisp的兴趣的啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 我们都有函数比如C-c C-q 来自动补全括号的呀......
<jiero> iGnome: 和熟悉没关系啊。
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 还有这么长的名称 'leisureread-insert-next-line
<jiero> spawn tons of units!
<cfy> iGnome: 因为有编辑器的自动补全.长的名字......
<iGnome> 看了就没兴趣了。
<jiero> Total Annihilation
<cfy> 补全阿....又不用自己打....
<iGnome> jiero: et啊。 etqw里面都有 respawn point
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ..
<jiero> iGnome: 恩。
<iGnome> cfy: 长名，没好补全的。难记。
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<ramazan> i agree
<iGnome> (((((
<iGnome> 数不清的( 也看不清嘛。
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> :D
<iGnome> 而且你的lisp还要带rm
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 不用带了....
<cfy> 原来有函数..
<iGnome> use feature; 多好。
<cfy> delete-file...
<iGnome> 知道这不
<cfy> 我知道阿...
<iGnome> 那你不回来
<cfy> 不习惯函数名,不是remove,rm,unlink,竟然是delete.....
<cfy> iGnome: 我要lisp lol
<iGnome> 。都是删除嘛。
<cfy> 主要那段时间google用不了.....
<iGnome> say cfy is $_$;
<cfy> .
<cfy> 无数默认变量...我厌倦了....
<iGnome> 很好用
<iGnome> 常用的，不到10个
<iGnome> 你同意不
<cfy> 不同意.......
<cfy> 需要知道的很多.....
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<iGnome> 不常用的，临时看书。
<iGnome> 居然不同意。 nnnnd
<iGnome>  XwinX 感冒好没
<cfy> 好像中文一样....虽然常用字一点点,但是需要知道的字很多....
<XwinX> iGnome: 还没有
<XwinX> iGnome: 什么东西常用不常用?
<iGnome> 斗篷倒下没
<XwinX> iGnome: 已经有症状了
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 不需要知道，临时查表就是。 cfy
<iGnome> XwinX: 恭喜
<jiero> 斗篷是那个来着？
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯,我要再接再历
<iGnome> lerosua: 有人找你
<cfy> iGnome: 我还是用cl,cl比较酷
<iGnome> XwinX: 这个，大大的支持
<cfy> iGnome: 而且perl一直数学很慢
<iGnome> cfy: 那我更不熟悉了。
<lerosua> iGnome: 一上班就犯困，有啥办法
<jiero> 哦斗蓬
<iGnome> 那我正好不用数学计算。
<cfy> .....
<XwinX> cfy: cl 是什么?
<iGnome> lerosua: 被叉叉污染了吧。
<cfy> 等崽崽荣你算数学题的时候....你就哭吧 haha
<iGnome> common lisp?
<cfy> XwinX: common lisp
<iGnome> 傻的小孩子，需要lisp。 lol
<cfy> 嗯.
<XwinX> cfy: 太高深,不懂
<lerosua> jiero: 斗篷个是只是个传说
<cfy> XwinX: 比perl简单阿....
<iGnome> 给 XwinX 看那例子。
<XwinX> cfy: perl 也高兴
<cfy> iGnome: perl  太慢咯...............
<cfy> ....
<XwinX> 也高深
<cfy> 看ee的代码...
<iGnome> 那都不慢
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥例子?
<iGnome> lisp的那晦涩的例子
<XwinX> cfy: 神码看不懂
<cfy> XwinX: +1
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 光盘安装ubunt10.04，无法安装~· http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338761 情况描述： 我先下载了ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso这个文件，然后用刻录了一张CD盘。然后用此CD盘安装系统时，先是紫红色画面，画面底部中央，左边是一个好像键盘，右边是一个圈圈里一个人。然后这个画面快速跳过，然后就是进去ubuntu10 ...
<jiero> lerosua: 我突然记起来另一个斗篷。
<cfy> 神码只有自己看得懂......我们只能揣测....
<iGnome> 代码效果还好吧。 XwinX
<cfy> 神码只有神自己看得懂......我们只能揣测....
<XwinX> cfy: 不要揣摸神意
<iGnome> 结构多好
<XwinX> iGnome: C++ 结构也好
<cfy> XwinX: 没有揣测了...
<iGnome> 一行，扩展一个网站格式
<iGnome> c++可做不到
<jiero> muzuiget 也是个斗篷地说。
<iGnome> jiero: 这nick，似乎见过
<lerosua> jiero: muzuiget我知道，他刚才还在g+上发言
<iGnome> 是接管啥软件的一个人
<iGnome> 这里的斗篷，只有一个
<iGnome> lerosua: 你准备回老家？
<lerosua> iGnome: 嗯
<iGnome> 造反？还是休假？
<cfy> http://www.amazon.cn/LISP1st写真集～LIS☆Photograph～-LISP/dp/4072758086/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1311040894&sr=8-8
<XwinX> iGnome: 在休假中造反, 在造反中休假
<iGnome> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Emacs&gid=94986 XwinX
<iGnome> XwinX: lol
<jyfl987> 昨天搞google code那个提交还是提交不了 nnd
<iGnome> cfy: 这太丑了。还这么贵
<cfy> iGnome: 丑么...
<iGnome> 是啊
<cfy> iGnome: 我没仔细看.....图太小了...我也觉得贵...
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你个假IT
<Jakalala> Oicebot. On
<iGnome> cfy: 你眼神不好
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你是伪娘
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<lerosua> 围观伪娘
<cfy> iGnome: 怪不得你的代码都缩在一起的........
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你啥都搞不好。就是个假it嘛
<iGnome> cfy: 啥
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你啥都好 就是个伪娘麻烦
<Kowalski> 围观...
<Jakalala> 伪娘
<cfy> 竟然说神是为娘......
<Jakalala> I like
<cfy> 是可忍孰不可忍!?
<Kowalski> 快爆发吧，小宇宙
<lerosua>  iGnome:  jyf1987是我偶像，不许你诬蔑他。就算是神也不行
<iGnome> 那谁说的，没逻辑的。
 * jyfl987 勿谓言之不预？
<jyfl987> 你就是日经
<iGnome> lerosua: 额。你神经错乱了？不是吧。
<jyfl987> 不对 是 日和
<Jakalala> 欧洲人喜欢伪娘
<Kowalski> -.-
<iGnome> 日经是说你啊。 jyfl987 lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那你是日和
<jiero> Google + 有一堆不知道怎么来的可能性联系人。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 摸頭
<iGnome> 不理解的词。当没说
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你也看那个？
<pityonline> 同事的电脑都被人远程看凤凰卫视了……
<iGnome> 说说，看啥了
 * cfy 都什么呀....
<RavenChan> cfy, 那是zsh的历史记录里头...反正你输入spawn然后往回翻，有一条spawn-fcgi的命令的，大概
<Kowalski> 搞笑漫画日和？
<jiero> 日本女足很强悍。
<lerosua> pityonline: 对你同事的电脑表示同情
 * Kandu jyfl987 不能提交 google code, 摸頭表示安慰
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你是什么提示？
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么了?
<Kandu> jyfl987: push 成功的提示，其他沒
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是吧 我那个push跟我说 远程没有master
<iGnome> 假it了吧。别人都正常。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 第一次要指定 branch，git push origin master
<iGnome> lerosua: 你不会是要挟要加工资吧。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 写个文章放下
<cfy> ......
 * adam8157 喵的, 准备开始玩twitter了...
<lerosua> iGnome: 我才没那么xx哩
<jyfl987> lerosua: 黄花岗
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 第一次要指定 branch，git push -u origin master
<RavenChan> cfy, 我502 bad gateway啊
<jyfl987> lerosua: 可以考虑用ifttt来发twitter
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 支持你
<Jakalala> 哈
<cfy> RavenChan: 我不懂这个....
<iGnome> 额。一个马甲上来了
<lerosua> jyfl987: 昨天试了，转了几次后乱码了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 有邀请？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 恩 还有几个 昨晚上去看了下
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 求邀请！
<jyfl987> lerosua: 不是吧 转了几次？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 放个邮箱
<Kandu> MaskRay: google+ ?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 还有 把那个git push的说明发我 lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 你放杂物的project叫啥名字?
<MaskRay> cfy: code.google.com/p/rayup/，还没扔东西上去
<lerosua> jyfl987: 我先圈了一个马甲g+，然后让马甲g+的邮件转发到我邮件，然后通过我邮件触发ifttt的twitter, 最后到twitter上就是中文乱码了，于是我没再整
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我还没扔东西上去。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似只要wiki啥的受影响,我直接转换好了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 没必要这么麻烦 ifttt的trigger支持xmpp 哼哼 你懂的
<jyfl987> You have 5 invites left.
<lerosua> jyfl987: 我不懂
<iGnome> 天天有人邀请。没想出会真好玩。谁说说，有啥好玩的地方。
<charles> 大家都有Google+
<charles> ？
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你建个trigger让他触发是从xmpp来 然后action是转到twitter 这样你只要加他的机器人 想发推就给那机器人说话就行了 而且这个还可以双向的
<jiero> 最好。。。大家都去语音聊天室。。。
<iGnome> 转来转去，还是一些旧人
<jyfl987> jiero: 去xmpp聊天室最好
<jiero> jyfl987: 我连不上了。
<NoIE> 翻墙，去google+？
<iGnome> jiero: 语音的，都是骂人的多
<jyfl987> jiero: 不可能吧 白澳也封这个？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<charles> 都说google+好，心理痒痒了
<jiero> jyfl987: 我电脑连不上，手机可以。
<jiero> 现在用手机挂着。
<Jakalala> 想试试
<iGnome> XwinX: 来说下+，有啥好玩的
<charles> 翻墙》？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄,我用不了...算了.....密码生成那个打不开....
<jyfl987> jiero: 奇怪奇怪
<aaronyy> charles, 改hosts 就可以了
<jiero> 玩mumble吧。没有听见骂人。
<MaskRay> cfy: 密码生成那个要代理的
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个被墙了 凡是 https://code.google.com 都被墙 我是proxychains挂上去的
<charles> 算了，以后还是要封的
<Jakalala> jiero: 手机挂着什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: jyfl987: 这么麻烦阿.......我还是github好了....
<jiero> Jakalala: 挂着 skype / gtalk / msn
<missing> 没得活路咯....啥都墙...
<iGnome> 又一个手机控
<billlee> jyfl987, svn/hg 除外
<lerosua> 玩聊天室还是公开的网络，只要你老板来了，一堆职员就不说话了，如果是g+，直接可以选择对应的圈子说话。
<jiero> \
<jyfl987> cfy: billlee?
<missing> iGnome: ee救我
<charles> 墙了，旁边基本上就没人用了，我还用个P阿
<aaronyy> msn好像没有skype连接快
<MaskRay> cfy: 你 opera，当然觉得麻烦，对我 firefox+autoproxy 来说是透明的
<cfy> jyfl987: 好熟悉的名字....
<cfy> MaskRay: T_T
<jiero> cfy: ...
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> billlee: google code的空间大
<missing> iGnome: bs你的opera,不说说意见?
<XwinX> iGnome: 没啥好玩的啊
<iGnome> 别人推销fx，你去随了吧。 cfy
<iGnome> missing: 又啥事情
<XwinX> iGnome: 不过主页闲着也是闲着,就放google+了
<billlee> jyfl987, 我知道，自己在用，我是说 svn/hg 还是能用 https
<cfy> iGnome: 你不说点什么?
<iGnome> XwinX: 主页？我都没见过
<jyfl987> billlee: 那就奇怪了
<missing> iGnome: 没事,就是不想活了,想让你救我
<iGnome> cfy: 我说啥。
<jyfl987> git那个居然能用netrc
<XwinX> iGnome: 浏览器主页
<charles> hotspot + adblock很不错的
<Jakalala> jiero: 什么手机？
<jyfl987> 难道是走ftp的
<XwinX> iGnome: 或者说开始页
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。。。。这个哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進 gmlive
<jiero> Jakalala:  Nokia N900
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，不說了，，繼續睡覺
<lerosua> 又来了...
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 伪处男,姐姐陪你睡
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 既然你在广府 那斗篷回去后 你可以天天登门催
<iGnome> lerosua: 你干脆 ignore
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ ....死人妖
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 支持你
<iGnome> 这太bt了。
<iGnome> 天天催。
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 干嘛...不乐意啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
<Jakalala> jiero: how much
<billlee> jyfl987, 不奇怪，服务器的 ip 都不一样， svn/hg 没有必要封锁
<archertemp> #dsd
<pityonline> lerosua: 女的，电脑白痴很多
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 他不写出来 你就在他家睡
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 不行，，現在 sopcast被牆的很厲害
<jiero> Jakalala: 在中国 也就 ￥1000
<jiero> Jakalala: 二手的:D
<jiero> Ja
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 而且谁他夫妻卧室 让他没法过性生活 这样自然得卖命开发 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ 不跟搞基的一起
<Jakalala> jiero: 嗯
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: sopcast都被墙了，我一个做外壳的又有啥办法。
<adam8157> pityonline: Hi, 你现在用什么发推的? 准备开始唠叨了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ....嗯，好
<pityonline> adam8157: 玩儿 twitter 很乱的
<MaskRay> charles: hotspot 是 firefox 哟你的？
<MaskRay> charles: hotspot 是 firefox 用的？
<pityonline> adam8157: vpn＋官网
<pityonline> 手机上用第三方网站
<jyfl987> billlee: 那你给我几个可以用的ip看看 说不定改改hosts就可以用了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 是部分被牆，，CCTV外國的能看，就是港澳臺不能看
<adam8157> pityonline: 不用神码api的?
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你为啥喜欢看电视哩
<lerosua> 看电视神马的最讨厌了
<pityonline> adam8157: 要用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 因爲。我需要
<adam8157> pityonline: 不用客户端?
<billlee> jyfl987, Google Code 的网页和代码仓库的入口在不同 ip 上，用 nslookup 就可以直接查到
<billlee> jyfl987, 网页的 https 封了，代码仓库可以用 https
<jyfl987> billlee: 域名不都是一样的么 怎么会返回不同的 应该是那个dns response 每次都返回一些私货吧
<jyfl987> billlee: 我家里那个网络 代码仓库也不能https了 但是可以git clone
<billlee> jyfl987, 域名不一样，网页是 code.google.com, 代码仓库是 googlecode.com
<pityonline> adam8157: 在用 chromium 扩展 silver bird
<billlee> jyfl987, git clone? google code不是只有 hg 和 svn 吗？
<MaskRay> billlee: 最近有 git 了
 * billlee 表示马上准备迁移
<jyfl987> billlee: 前几天开始支持git的
<jyfl987> billlee: 容量比github大多了 有 4G
<Pwnna> ........
<Pwnna> github有github的好处
<billlee> 不知道 hg 迁移 git 有没有现成的支持，不过手工操作也应该是可以的
<jyfl987> billlee: 官方的faq有提供svn到git的指令帮助
<MaskRay> googlecode 每个项目都要一个名称，自己的垃圾不好意思每个都创建一个项目
<billlee> jyfl987, 我现在用 hg, 主要是想保留版本历史
<iGnome> 项目多了，不好管理
<MaskRay> github 放稍微有点用的，googlecode 里用 submodule 和一些自己用的玩具
<iGnome> 支持小白都上。
<billlee> MaskRay, 你可以一个项目管理多个工程
<jyfl987> billlee: svn肯定可以 hg不晓得
<billlee> jyfl987, 技术上应该 hg 转 git 更容易实现，都是分布式的
<jyfl987> billlee: 关键是你要保留log 这个主要看有没有现成工具 大家都是分布式的 恐怕没有几个人想迁移过去 所以我想可能没有此类工具
<billlee> jyfl987, DIY 也可以，hg 和 git 的导出格式都差不多的
<jyfl987> billlee: 那倒是 你做个shell都可以阿 一次次log导出 再git 提交 用相同的message不就行了 只是懒得搞
<jiero> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?1ea31.png
<jiero> mumble没中国服务器
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 以前将当前窗口颜色反白的快捷键，现在变成什么了？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338762 麻烦请教下，之前Ubuntu "win + n" 可以将当前窗口反白，11.04好像没了这个快捷键，请问11.04将当前窗口反白的快捷命令是？？多谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 realcriss — 2011-07-19 10:18
<MaskRay>  这个功能不错，但似乎只有 compositing window manager 可以做到
<billlee> MaskRay, 现在 Ubuntu 不是默认用 compiz 吗？
<jyfl987> 龙生龙、凤生凤，基佬的儿子口味重
<MaskRay> billlee: 用 stacking/tiling window manager 的怎么办？我也很需要这个功能，把 firefox 反色
<NoIE> 基佬怎么会有儿子？
<Kowalski> ...
<billlee> MaskRay, 不知道，这似乎听起来就不太可能， stacking/tiling wm 不是各个程序自己画自己的吗？
<jyfl987> NoIE: 还真有
<jyfl987> ☆ 怎么从一群学生里认出埃尔顿·约翰的儿子来？（Elton John是著名音乐人、男同性恋，去年有了孩子）
<jyfl987> 　 往牛奶里撒盐的那个。
<jyfl987> ——Chinaob
<jyfl987> （所谓龙生龙、凤生凤，基佬的儿子口味重……）
<Kowalski> -.-
<Kowalski> MaskRay: 我也需要反色功能
<MaskRay> billlee: 我在其他频道问过，都是说只有 compositing wm 可以
<MaskRay> Kowalski: billlee: 现在用 firefox 的 stylish(midnight surfing: global dark)，不大满意
<whsailing> 小白问问题：
<whsailing> print("abc","dfdf","dfdfg")
<whsailing> ('abc', 'dfdf', 'dfdfg')
<OT_iux> ?
<whsailing> 为什么用python中的print("abc","dfdf","dfdfg")
<Kowalski> MaskRay: 我觉得compiz的Surper+M功能不错
<whsailing> 显示的是 ('abc', 'dfdf', 'dfdfg'）
<whsailing> 不是应该是abcdfdfdfdfg吗
<OT_iux> whsailing:  带参数的print是 …… Python 3.x 的特色
<OT_iux> whsailing: 你如果在 2.x 的python 里打，就变成 print 后面的字符串…… 来的
<whsailing> 好吧，我用3,X的试试
<whsailing> 真的喔，谢谢
<OT_iux> ：）
<OT_iux> 客气
<jyfl987> 在地铁上，我给一大妈让了座，大妈高兴地和我攀谈，问：孩子多大了？我：26。大妈羡慕地说：你长得真年轻，看起来也就30出头，孩子都26岁了。
<OT_iux> 。。。
<cfy> ......
 * billlee ......
<whsailing> 刚学python，打算一个星期看懂基本的
<OT_iux> whsailing: 那你得选一下…… 3.x 或是 2.x
<jyfl987> whsailing: 建议现在就学3.x
<cfy> 有没有谁知道什么数据容错恢复算法?和程序呢?
<cfy> 好像qr code里面的容错,
<whsailing> 看的教程是2.X的
<cfy> 就是错误在一定范围内可以被纠正
<cfy> 外挂文件也可以
<billlee> OT_iux, 在 2.x 的python 里 print ("abc","dfdf","dfdfg") 应该是印出这个数组吧
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=338765
<cfy> 有谁知道么?
<cfy> iGnome: 万能的神,知道么?
<cfy> iGnome: 文件纠错啥的
<billlee> OT_iux,  ( , , ) 是数组的语法，不是理解成字符串
<whsailing> 这样啊
<billlee> OT_iux, 所以双引号才会编程单引号
<OT_iux> billlee: 额，那print后面直接（）被当作啥了呢……？
<OT_iux> 元组？
<jyfl987> qr code我到现在也没搞懂他原理 nnd
<cfy> ....
<billlee> OT_iux, 嗯，应该叫元组
<iGnome> cfy: =?:自己判断
<whsailing> 那教程不是吭人的
<cfy> iGnome: 容错文件的软件有没有?
<jyfl987> 南科大召开首次理事会 将设党委会
<billlee> whsailing, 现在 Python 3 刚出来
<iGnome> 那不明白你的要求。似乎你要一个体系?
<jyfl987> “亲，祝贺你哦！你被我们学校录取了哦！南理工，211院校噢！奖学金很丰厚哦！门口就有地铁哦！景色宜人，读书圣地哦！亲，记得9月2日报到哦！”——这是南京理工大学给被录取考生发的短信通知，使用淘宝体，很潮！潮得浑身发痒
<whsailing> 还是网络好，不懂的问一下就行，
<cfy> iGnome: 比如有个大文件a ,我用软件对其操作,产生一个小文件b,然后,只要a的损坏在一定范围内,我都可以用b来修复a
<cfy> iGnome: 好像冗余恢复啥的
<guoke> 嗨篓
 * jyfl987 MADE IN YIDALI
<billlee> cfy, 你看看 RAID 5 的算法
<cfy> billlee: 没有程序么?
<billlee> cfy, 针对文件的好像没有（WinRAR）除外
<billlee> cfy, 我以前也找过
<cfy> billlee: winrar可以?
<iGnome> cfy: 记得纵横chksum啥的。可以校验恢复。不记得叫啥名字。
<billlee> cfy, winrar 可以
<cfy> billlee: iGnome: 这种东西有啥专业的叫法么?
<billlee> cfy, RAID 5 就是用 Xor 算法
<cfy> billlee: 这样,那小文件b是a的多少呢?
<cfy> 大小
<OT_iux> 去江边散步，草坪上好多养狗的人在扎堆聊天，狗子们聚在一起玩，突然发现其中有一只长相万分猥琐的白色大型犬，就对朋友说“你看那白狗，好像一只老山羊”，这时候养狗众里的一位大叔斜着眼对我说，那个本来就是山羊…
<cfy> 我试过qr code,容错挺cool的
<billlee> cfy, 比如4个磁盘，就3个存放数据，1个存放校验（当然是交错的），然后3个数据Xor得到校验，当一个磁盘损坏是只要用Xor就可以算会原来的数据
<cfy> billlee: 我想要单个文件的
<OT_iux> billlee: 同时买的硬盘一般也差不多同时坏…… =w=
<iGnome> cfy: qrcode是本身带的校验。
<cfy> iGnome: 我知道,也是算法嘛.
<iGnome> 也是纵横的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 纵横?
<iGnome> 小量的，才可恢复呢
<cfy> 是啊
<cfy> 就是小量的
<billlee> cfy, 不过Xor算法好像对文件不太好，因为你不知道是哪个部分坏了
<cfy> 有没有?
<iGnome> 多了，也不能恢复，数据量太少了
<jyfl987> cfy: qr code是不是就那三个角上的块来做校验的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 对
<cfy> jyfl987: 效验?
<billlee> 好像很多底层通信协议都有容错
<jyfl987> cfy: 说错 做标准单位
<iGnome> 就是文件的xy坐标一样的，做校验
<cfy> 没有就算了.我看下算法,看看能不能写个出来
<cfy> 貌似win用户有人用
<billlee> jyfl987, 那3个快我还以为是用来识别方向的呢
<cfy> 不过我突然找不到帖子了...
<cfy> 否则可以参考一下
<jyfl987> billlee: 我觉得是作为基本单位吧 qr code整体又没有规定图要多大 放大缩小的时候 肯定要有个参照的块来决定这个图里的基本格子是多大阿
<cfy> 以前看到过,有人提供下载,然后提供了个小文件来容错的
<cfy> 纠错
<iGnome> qrcode没道理完全恢复的。只是污点，部分恢复。
<cfy> iGnome: 就是要这样
<cfy> iGnome: 这样就可以了
<iGnome> 文件完全恢复，把文件切成方块，做x y的chksum。记得是这样的
<iGnome> 。。那你看qrcode源码
<cfy> iGnome: 比如一个文件,百分之几以内的错误能恢复就好
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 看算法就好了嘛....
<jyfl987> 上次我想利用这个原理 来把信息压入图片 可是缩放以后 rgv值的波动很大 nnd
 * adam8157 容错, 哪儿都有的...
 * billlee 记得以前在维基百科关于通信的条目上有提到相关的容错算法，现在怎么也找不到
<cfy> QR codes use the Reed–Solomon error correction algorithm.
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed–Solomon_error_correction
<cfy> MaskRay: 熟悉不?能写出程序来么?
<jyfl987> @吴晓波： 「忍者神龟」：十年前去铁西区做下岗调研，听过这样故事，工人全家下岗，生活无着，妻子去洗浴场做皮肉生意，丈夫用破自行车驼她至场外，妻子入内，十几位 大老哥们儿就在外面吸闷烟，午夜下班，再用车默默驼回。沈阳当地人称之「忍者神龟」。当年全国下岗工人逾两千万！这是「钢的琴」的时代背景。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<billlee> 其实个人感觉 ed2k 的机制不错，只查错，不容错，错的地方重来，差一点是最好的
<iGnome> billlee: 那就是电话老式容错机制。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就改進 ed2k用 sha1024
<iGnome> 握手信号的处理
<billlee> iGnome, 电话有容错吗？头一次听说呀
<iGnome> 当然，握手通讯
<jyfl987> kad网络有没有没有什么单独的库可以连上去的？
<jyfl987> 拿那个做个聊天室肯定不错的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 实际，就是找出一个大局域网？
<billlee> jyfl987, 你要连到 emule 的 kad 网络，还是用 Kad 算法另建一个网络？
<cfy> 找到了
<cfy> 我先试试
<NoIE> http://www.ali213.net/picfile/News/2010/11/10/20101110155847369.jpg
<MaskRay> cfy: 找到实现了？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 差不多吧 互联网本来就是一个个局域网连在一起组成的么
<cfy> MaskRay: 我先试试,别倒是看错人家的软件的意思了
<jyfl987> billlee: 最好是能够潜入已经存在的kad网络 这样才能把自己的信息参进正常的数据流里去
<iGnome> 开发一个病毒吧。一样可以找出肉鸡。也适合你的要求了。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> 我要肉鸡干嘛 我只是想建个基于p2p网络的娱乐平台而已
<iGnome> 说好听点，就是找朋友嘛。
<billlee> jyfl987, 你这样会把 emule client 搞得莫名其妙的
<jyfl987> billlee: 不可能 如果可以的话 那些版权组织早就这么干了
<missing> jyfl987: p2p是娱乐哦,不过异性可能好点
<iGnome> missing: 其实你想的，主要就是找qq通讯录。 lol
<jyfl987> 这个无所谓 主要是基于p2p网络 就可以绕过审查了
<missing> iGnome: 晕...我的qq几乎不加人的,同学除外
<jyfl987> 建个论坛什么的 无须审查 多么诱人
<missing> 做这个要直截了当
<missing> 还上什么网哦
<billlee> jyfl987, 嗯嗯，也是， Kad 重视容错，你很难把它坏
<ilovezoe> 问题是，服务器在哪里
<jyfl987> 服务器就是整个网络
<adam8157> kad是去中心化的..
<Jakalala> jiero: 你手机上的软件一般都运行多长时间？
<iGnome> 病毒也是去中心的嘛。独立运作。偷取通讯录。世界大局域网。
<NoIE> 在德国达豪集中营入口处，刻着17世纪一位诗人的警世名言：
<NoIE> “当一个政权开始烧书的时候，若不加以阻止，它的下一步就要烧人！
<NoIE> 当一个政权开始禁言的时候，若不加以阻止，它的下一步就要灭口！”
<NoIE> 刚刚在微博上看到的。
<OT_iux> ··
<ilovezoe> ..*
<OT_iux> 瑞士某人给居住东柏林的亲戚写信，信尾不放心地嘱咐道：“听说你们那里检查制度很严，盼你安全收信并及早回复。”过了一段时候以后，信又退到寄信人手中，上边附了一张条子：“此信有中伤民主共和国的内容，不予投递。另外，我国并无检查制度。”
<wxg4net> 请教vsftp服务无法链接的问题
<wxg4net> 本地vsftp服务正常开启，但就是链接不上
<jyfl987> 病毒会被人围剿 对于长期运营不利
<Jakalala> 不怕被关进小黑屋
<jyfl987> 做一个娱乐的平台 许多人都加进来 然后网络质量就更高了
<iGnome> 病毒只是举例。是说机制类似。软件还是正常的。
<adam8157> wxg4net: /etc/hosts.deny /etc/hosts.allow
<jiero> Jakalala不懂。。。
<wxg4net> adam8157， 都是空的
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。太多了。大多平台都是娱乐平台
<jyfl987> 但是不请自来总是不好的 而且许多病毒是有集中式控制的 这个在天朝不好
<iGnome> adam8157: 那缺省不开的。
<adam8157> wxg4net: 内网?
<wxg4net> adam8157, 链接显示 delaying ....
<jiero> 要是有个云的写代码的合作项目也许很好玩。
<iGnome> wxg4net: 给出提示。
<adam8157> iGnome: 不同系统不一样
<wxg4net> adam8157，是的
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 你啥系统呢。
<jiero> 用图形标识管理版本。
<wxg4net> iGnome, 链接显示，deylay.. redhat
<adam8157> wxg4net: 在外网试图去联内网的vsftp?
<wxg4net> adam8157, 更不行啊
<iGnome> delay？
<adam8157> wxg4net: 我问你是不是在外网连
<wxg4net> 不是，
<cfy> 有个par2貌似可以
<wxg4net> 在本地机器上
<iGnome> 本机可以不。 wxg4net
<cfy> 不过文件产生得太多了....而且也很大...
<wxg4net> 本机不可以
<iGnome> .
<wxg4net> 自己链接自己也不行
<billlee> wxg4net, 你是用 127.0.0.1 连吗？
<iGnome> nmap看到端口开了没。
<cfy> 4.8的文件,容错有1.4M
<cfy> MaskRay: par2
<wxg4net> 端口都是开放的，iptales也关闭了
<adam8157> wxg4net: redhat系列的发行版?
<wxg4net> 127.0.0.1 和 192.168.11.40 都试过了，链接不上
<XwinX> wxg4net: ls 的时候出来的? delaying ?
<wxg4net> adam8157 redhat 系列的，、
<adam8157> wxg4net: 把selinux关了吧...
<wxg4net> XwinX， 一直deylaying
<billlee> wxg4net, selinux 设置成警告模式
<wxg4net> adam8157， 这个如何检查
<wxg4net> billlee,  能帮忙给个命令么，selinux不熟悉
<adam8157> wxg4net: 搜搜, rh系默认开selinux...
<billlee> wxg4net, 我也不熟， redhat 系列的只用过一会儿，有图形界面可以改设置
<wxg4net> 谢谢，我查看下selinx....
<adam8157> wxg4net: /etc/selinux/config 改这个文件吧
<wxg4net> adam8157，？
<Jakalala> jiero: java版软件能否长时间运行在手机上？比如在手机上运行java 版msn
<adam8157> wxg4net: 打开就知道怎么关了
<wxg4net> adam8157， http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-112218_283x261_scrot.png
<billlee> Jakalala, 我的 symbian 手机是不行的
<wxg4net> 我可以给大家截图 看看
<MaskRay> cfy: libpar2 里的 reedsolomon.{h,cpp}
<adam8157> wxg4net: 这是啥, 不是我给你说的那个文件...
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过,容错文件有点大,我先在正在对1.1G的文件尝试
<wxg4net> http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-112334_477x266_scrot.png
<Jakalala> billlee: 你的能运行多长时间？
<wxg4net> 看到了呢
<wxg4net> adam8157:
<billlee> wxg4net, 改 permissive
<cfy> MaskRay: 有啥好的16进制编辑器么?我要编辑1.1G的文件...
<billlee> wxg4net, 这样你能看到警告
<wxg4net> 怎么重启seslinx
<jiero> Jakalala那些java的都不能用。
<jiero> 我不懂。少数java可以用
<jiero> N900使用GNU 的java套件。
<Jakalala> jiero: 为什么？
<jiero> Jakalala 不是传统手机。。。
<wxg4net> billlee, 那个值修改呢
<adam8157> wxg4net: setenforce 0
<wxg4net> adam8157 ,  setenforce 0?
<adam8157> wxg4net: 改完之后用这个命令重启selinux
<Jakalala> jiero: 能长时间运行吗？比如你的msn
<billlee> wxg4net, SELINUX=disabled 注释掉，开启 SELINUX=permissive
<wxg4net> 好
<cfy> MaskRay: 1.1G的文件,容错文件有59mb
<jiero>   Jakalala是添加了手机功能的移动电脑。
<wxg4net> 稍等
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么测试的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用了 par2 c 变形金刚3DVDscr中字.rmvb  139.05s user 2.08s system 67% cpu 3:30.12 total
<cfy> MaskRay: par2 阿
<jiero> Jakalala 这么说吧。内置的核心是开源的，是和empathy一样的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 测试是v,修复是r,创建是 c
<MaskRay> cfy: par2cmdline?
<Jakalala> jiero: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里就是par2, 也许把
<jiero> Jakalala 长时间运行msn是什么意思我不理解。
<wxg4net> adam8157， billlee  http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-112800_454x186_scrot.png
<jiero> Evanescence: meego怎么样？
<Jakalala> jiero: 据说unix可以二十年不用关机，真的？
<wxg4net> 已修改 setenforce 0运行后显示selinxu关闭、
<jiero> Jakalala。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: haven't . playing TVBeGone
<jiero> Jakalala 硬件都不要了/。。。人都喜欢更新啊
<Jakalala> jiero: ？
<wxg4net> adam8157， billlee  ，， http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-112904_333x74_scrot.png
<jiero> Evanescence: i will search it...
<Evanescence> jiero: It's about use phone to close TV with IR code.
<jiero> Eva
<wxg4net> adam8157， billlee 难道我需要重装...
<qingling`> MaskRay: workgroups mode你用着切换时流畅吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: what method do you choose to backup your setting, configurations and data ?
<adam8157> wxg4net: vsftp的配置好了?
<jiero> Evanescence: ok, I don't use TV much... and how is your battery?
<wxg4net> iGnome, 这里面还牵涉到什么方面呢
<jiero> Evanescence: I don't do any backup...
<billlee> wxg4net, 重装基本不需要考虑，要是配置问题，重装一百次也没用
<wxg4net> adam8157, 配置是我从centos机器上copy下来的
<Evanescence> jiero: only 5 hours if I keep using it.
<jiero> Evanescence:  there are several tools available.
<Evanescence> jiero: I flashed four times ....
<wxg4net> billlee, 我给大家发个netstat -an的截图
<jiero> Evanescence:  good, better than mine:D I use wlan and it drops fast
<Evanescence> jiero: yes.
<jiero> Evanescence:  I never did a flash...
<jiero> Evanescence:  what did you do to your poor phone...
<wxg4net> billlee, http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-113236_629x169_scrot.png
<wxg4net> adam8157, http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-113236_629x169_scrot.png
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似默认有5%的恢复
<Evanescence> jiero: Me too. But I have not used SIM card. I guess that the SIM card's single maybe cast a lot.
<jiero> Evanescence: ok, Power Kernel  seems consume a lot of power. And the default "media player" do same.
<Evanescence> jiero: 1. I install one "font changer" then , it lose refelect... 2) I installed "Enhanced linux kernel" and changed some setting, lose refelect again ...
<adam8157> wxg4net: 不是很确定
<jiero> Evanescence:  and the apt backend cost more.
<Jakalala> jiero: 我有一次晚上睡前在手机上运行着java版MSN，后来我睡着了，醒来后发现msn的连接被中断，所以我想知道java软件能否长时间运行？
<wxg4net> adam8157, 这问题有点奇怪 怎么会这样呢
<jiero> Evanescence:  I tell you... all apt process will cause no this... no respond for a minute or longer
<jiero> Jakalala: 和你的网络连接有关的说。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: that's it. the pluseaudio for media player  will cast much. and I find that apt-get in Maemo will use a lot of CPU or Mem, becuase I find run Media play and App.manage will slow.
<jiero> Jakalala 未必就是软件的问题。
<billlee> wxg4net, 不清楚，你看看 vsftpd 的 log 有没有记录到连接
<Evanescence> jiero: yeah... really a long time. I understand now.
<billlee> wxg4net, 或者先用 telnet 192.168.11.2 21 看看能不能连上端口
<wxg4net> billlee， /var/log下没见他的log
<jiero> Evanescence:  use aptitude under xterminal and place a terminal widget on desktop and run command from it
<wxg4net> 好
<jiero> Evanescence:  beside, use mplayer then you can play more videos
<Evanescence> jiero: a terminal widget to monitor X-terminall's aptitude process ?
<wxg4net> telnet 192.168.11.2 21 这个命令终于有提示了
<Evanescence> jiero: yeah.. But type on small QWERTY will use a little time. click on screen is more quicker.
<Evanescence> jiero: I should use "alias" in .bashrc for mplayer ... do it now.
<jiero> Evanescence: no, widget just help you run command; use conky on desktop if you want monitor processes..
<wxg4net> billlee: redhat 必须设置vsftp.user_list么
<jiero> Evanescence: the virtual keyboard is great:D
<billlee> wxg4net, 没用过 vsftp, 你自己看，推荐一个网站 linux.vbird.org
<Evanescence> jiero: which virtual keyboard App are you using ?
<wxg4net> billlee, 我好像知道些什么了
<ArcherTemp> 请问大家 怎么隐藏个人的ADRESS，我看有些人的地址不是IP呀，怎么弄的
<wxg4net> billlee，稍等下
<jiero> Evanescence: default
<Evanescence> jiero: I actually saw some virtual keyboard App in manager. But do not know which one is good.
<billlee> ArcherTemp, 像 freenode.net donate
<wxg4net> billlee, telnet 后输入什么退出啊？
<ArcherTemp> TO B
<jiero> Evanescence:  font choice: Nokia Pure is great... I want it on my Laptop:D
<Evanescence> jiero: default ?  not bad.
<billlee> wxg4net, Ctrl+J, 不行就乱输入指令让服务器 reset, 不然就 kill
<wxg4net> billlee: 终于不出 delaying 了
<Evanescence> jiero: Nokia Pure font ? I will find it.
<wxg4net> billlee, telnet 告诉我了什么错误了
<wxg4net> billlee， 说这个文件不存在 /etc/vsfpd.use_list
<billlee> wxg4net, telnet 能连上说明不是网络问题，是配置问题
<Jakalala> jiero: 你英语真好
<Evanescence> jiero: BTW, have you ever tried SSH GUI into Linux ( laptop or others ) ?
<billlee> wxg4net, 我没用过 vsftpd, 你还是去看看 linux.vbird.org 吧
<cfy> You have 2000 out of 2000 data blocks available.
<cfy> 这句话啥意思?
<jiero> Jakalala///
<wxg4net>  billlee: 谢谢
<billlee> cfy, 你 2000 块数据中的 2000 块都已经可用了
<cfy> billlee: out of是什么意思呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> telnet 今天，，fedora升級了。。貌似終於出漏洞了
<jiero> Evanescence:  i don't use ssh...:D
<jiero> Evanescence:  so cannot tel
<ArcherTemp> billlee freenode.net  donate  是什么意思，是要注册吗？！
<wxg4net> billlee:  http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-19-114407_313x60_scrot.png
<billlee> ArcherTemp, 捐赠
<Evanescence> jiero: oh. and VPN ?
<jyfl987> 捐助阿 额
<Evanescence> jiero: or Tor ?
<cfy> billlee: 哦.就是从什么里面是吧
<gleerat> 怎么样通过命令行选择一个较快的更新源服务器？
<MaskRay> cfy: 生成了一些这样的文件： datablock.h.vol01+02.par2
<ArcherTemp> billlee  OK
<jiero> Evanescence: I know none of those
<jiero> Evanescence: you just asked wrong person"D
<billlee> cfy, 应该是“以...为来源”吧，刚查了词典
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看能不能就产生一个
<Evanescence> jiero: oh, hi, I find that even though N900's default NOTE can open txt file. but It does not support chinese even though I installed Zh-CN language package.
<billlee> wxg4net, 现在就是认证问题了，那个问题算是解决了，是怎么回事搞清楚了吗？
<wxg4net> billlee: telnet 报错 说/etc/vsfpd.user_list不存在
<Jakalala> Evanescence: are you chinese ?
<wxg4net> billlee:增加了个空文件后就好了
<Evanescence> I want to use ssh into laptop, then use calibre ( an E-book manager ) to convert PDF or txt into Epub format.
<cfy> MaskRay: 用-n参数
<MaskRay> cfy: 3kb 的文件生成了几百 k 的。。。
<Evanescence> Jakalala: yes. My Ibus can not work now.
<cfy> MaskRay: 阿....
<ArcherTemp> # slitaz
<cfy> MaskRay: 我1.1G的生成了几十MB的
<jiero> Evanescence:  I have only leafpad :D
<billlee> wxg4net, telnet 会报错？你要小心，这不安全
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄....小文件不行.....
<Jakalala> Evanescence: 说汉语行了，都看的懂
<cfy> MaskRay: 难道要调整参数么?
<wxg4net> billlee: selinux 被关闭的原因吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 大文件不错....我觉得至少得上M....最好几百M吧,不然不合算
<cfy> MaskRay: 1.2G,5%的恢复,58M...
<Evanescence> jiero: I should find one App to read txt novel and can  remember position.
<billlee> wxg4net, 不是的， telnet 就是直接用 tcp 连接，如果 telnet 报错，那么意味着打开防火墙后外网也能用 telnet 看到你的报错
<MaskRay> cfy: .par2 和 .vol*.par2 分别是什么？
<jiero> Evanescence:  how about FBreader or evince:D
<billlee> wxg4net, selinux 就是另一种访问控制方式，和这没有关系的
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似前者是index啥的吧,
<cfy> test.mpg.par2      - This is an index file for verification only
<cfy> test.mpg.vol00+01.par2 - Recovery file with 1 recovery block
<Evanescence> jiero: evince can read txt ? I will try FBreader too.
<billlee> wxg4net, 问题排除后 selinux 最好还是打开
<wxg4net> billlee, 认证问题又阻挠我了郁闷
<Jakalala> jiero: what's time
<wxg4net> billlee, 本地用户为什么登录不上呢，配置copy的是正常的
<wxg4net> billlee 谢谢你的帮助
<jiero> Jakalala: 13:56
<Jakalala> jiero: 11:56 ^.^
<ArcherTemp> autogb : /autogb
<jiero> 3种常见英文字体比较 http://i.imgur.com/TvpgN.jpg
<ArcherTemp> dg冻豆腐
<MaskRay> cfy: 可惜好多年没维护了
<cfy> MaskRay: 把block size设置成刚好文件的5%
<jiero> 最好的 WordNet 工具是什么？？
<jiero> 我想要一个可以记忆的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 就能获得最小的文件了
<Jakalala> jiero: 你喜欢圆体不？
<jiero> 难道要自己点么。。。
<jiero> Jakalala没用过。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈,要不要自己重写下 :D
<jiero> Jakalala 我用正黑和一堆英文字体。
<cfy> MaskRay: 2003年的....
<jiero> 3个地图工具比较。。。OpenStreetMap也就欧洲可以。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 源代码不大，看来是能读的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy  30K Jul 19 11:59 contacts.vcf
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy  564 Jul 19 12:00 contacts.vcf.par2
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 4.7K Jul 19 12:00 contacts.vcf.vol0+1.par2
<jiero> 哦。打包字体:D
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥作者选择这么小的block size?难道恢复起来好么?
<MaskRay> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ray ray  68777 [2006-01-21  1:25] par2repairer.cpp*
<MaskRay> -rw-r--r-- 1 ray ray  38628 [2011-07-19 12:03] par2repairer.cpp.par2
<MaskRay> -rw-r--r-- 1 ray ray 279780 [2011-07-19 12:03] par2repairer.cpp.vol00+96.par2
<Hacksign> 等宽么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么我生成的文件这么大
<cfy> MaskRay: 这就是block的问题了......默认的block太小了
<cfy> MaskRay:  $ par2 c -s4096 contacts.vcf
<cfy> MaskRay: 设置成刚好大于 文件的5%
<cfy> MaskRay: 还得是4的倍数
 * cfy 吃饭
 * Jakalala lunch
<MaskRay> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ray ray 68777 [2006-01-21  1:25] par2repairer.cpp*
<MaskRay> -rw-r--r-- 1 ray ray   748 [2011-07-19 12:05] par2repairer.cpp.par2
<MaskRay> -rw-r--r-- 1 ray ray  4912 [2011-07-19 12:05] par2repairer.cpp.vol0+1.par2
 * MaskRay lunch
 * NoIE panda3d.blogbus.com ，我开始在博客上做广告了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay:  这样我做出来的par2差不多是原文件的5%
<owr> god
<cfy> MaskRay: 那算法貌似还用到了傅里叶变化....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....貌似是基于block的修复....所以block越多越好......
<owr> 有木有会 cakePHP 的哇
<owr>  
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个编辑器不错 bless
<cfy> MaskRay: 对于超过100M的文件还是比较合算的.太小的文件就算了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我發現，到這個地方的人越來越少了。。~k~應該放過兩次，那些新來的。。
<jyfl987> kernel的syscall到底有多少个？
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 用gtk_fixed_put放置的控件变化后，能否刷新显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338777 用gtk_fixed_put放置了一摞错开的扑克，我打算将其中一张翻一下。 尝试了几种做法都不满意。 Code:   ...   img=gtk_image_new_from_file("1.png");   gtk_fixed_put(GTK_FIXED(fixed), img, x, y);   img=gtk_image_new_from_file("2.png");   ... 图像无变化 Code:   .. ...
<Kowalski> 大家都用的免费的空间么？
<ilovezoe> Kowalski: 有什么好的推荐么
<Kowalski> ilovezoe: 没有，我最近想开个BLOG，没米
<ilovezoe> Kowalski: 那要赚够米拉才能买噻
<Kowalski> 那算了..
<euroford> http://lists.debian.org/ 这个也被墙了吗？
<NoIE> 博客大巴？博客大巴定制能力很强。
<euroford> 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：连接已重置，不应该吧
<Kowalski> 试试
<euroford> 这里不是有很多的debianer吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: QUAD BOOT: Maemo, Meego, NITDroid, and Kubuntu on your Nokia N900
<jiero> Evanescence: http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/07/quad-boot-maemo-meego-nitdroid-kubuntu-mobile-maemo-org-talk/
<jiero> Nokia N900 4启动:D
<euroford> 能够ping到lists.debian.org, 但链接不上，不会是服务器挂了吧
<jiero> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/n900/
<jiero> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/n900/ 照着这个就把Kubuntu装到手机上了。。
<euroford> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi/search.cgi 没有这个网页？？？ debian的服务器出了什么问题？
<MeaCulpa> 博客大巴看上去不错
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在windows下用penta，再用bblean，会不会有标题栏的问题？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: browser.tabs.drawInTitlebar = false
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd firefox
<NoIE> http://mobile.pconline.com.cn/review/1103/2359850.html
<NoIE> 值吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 显然要禁用titlebar
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你是不是用了bblean skin?
<MeaCulpa> 禁用bblean skin
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 岂能禁用bbleanskin
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你也沦落到用windows了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: bbleanskin鸡肋
<MeaCulpa> 无非就是看上去cool一点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，training居然是个要下载的exe
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... exe是打包的flash吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我早上一个training, 还pdf...直接mark complete
<MaskRay> cfy: 以后再看了。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 诶 你们公司卖小鸡 居然还用win32
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 小鸡？
<jyfl987> syscall现在有多少个了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: HP小鸡才用Itanium Windows
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 小机
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说你们这些公司里的人
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...擦，你说用啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们公司的PC OS项目都被搞死了啊，BeOS
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们这些员工阿 居然还被迫用win
<MeaCulpa> 说错了，OS/2
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 公司不做Pc OS, 你说用啥
<MeaCulpa> 公司不开源OS/2真是不知道在想啥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 他不做你们就不能用了？？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 你当我们电脑是伊朗街头的ATM啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ekoore 平板电脑搭载 Ubuntu 11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338779 http://wowubuntu.com/ekoore-tabletpc.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovelyzlf — 2011-07-19 13:29
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你员工的电脑难道也配个小机？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一大坨的xml和html，还有wav
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...联想..."人类失去联想，世界将会怎样"
<MeaCulpa> 以前联想叫Legend...为啥要改名呢
<MeaCulpa> http://www.installb.com/post/g-in-usa
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你在联想？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上面的链接你别开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这么好的图 居然叫主席不看
<jiero> Evanescence: http://amanda_hoic.mysinablog.com/
<jiero> Evanescence: 香港女开发的笔划输入法，是GPLv3的哦。
<roylez> jiero: 你激动啥，那女的又不是gpl的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有什么工具或者机制可以托管所有我的配置的rc文件？
<MeaCulpa> 女的gpl不是很好么，你玩过了，给别人玩，别人给她买了化妆品你还要拿来再玩玩...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是都放github么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是说在本地用的时候
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对git,本地或网络有区别么？
<roylez> jyfl987: git
<jyfl987> 额 突然想到可以用fuse来实现自己的一个fs 拦截这种rc文件读取
<CyrusYzGTt> dd if then
<MeaCulpa> dd口味有点重，rsync吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rsync有点重口，cat吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 用vcs有什么不好？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看来是忙完了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我有段时间push到U盘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我想用一个东西保存这些乱七八糟的rc文件 而不想真的创建出来多个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不明白... push一下很麻烦么
<jyfl987> 您好,
<jyfl987>    路由器的OS是类Linux,命令有些被修改了,
<jyfl987> 我们不清楚具体使用的开发工具,您可以去查找下开发DD-wrt,tomato之类的工具
<jyfl987> 礼!!!
<juncojet> 有米人阿，大家都用什么音频解码器？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还是没明白 我讨厌有许多文件 我喜欢只有一个文件
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: cat
<juncojet> 我的电脑 放歌老是放一半就没声音来
<juncojet> 看视频也是
<juncojet> 好像装的是ffmpeg
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最好是 all_rc.ini  里面用 [sshrc] xxx  [netrc] yy 这种方式
<MeaCulpa> find . -type XXX -name *.rc -exec cat XXXX
<MeaCulpa> {}
<MeaCulpa> cat啊
<jyfl987> 呵呵  那如何解压还原出来呢
<MeaCulpa> 做个脚本做cat wrapper, 文件名和路径放在内容收尾
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我个人曾经把配置文件全部cat进一个dokuwiki source
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这倒是可以
<juncojet> 么人理我ToT
<MeaCulpa> rst看来更好一些
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要是蛋不疼，还可以放进sqlite...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sqlite也不错
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要是这帮软件都不一定非要从一个文件取配制就好了
<MeaCulpa> 半路用sed拦截一下，把密码去掉 ～～
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你这个想法挺好，我近年写的python都在一个py文件里
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 讨论啥？
<MeaCulpa> shell都在一个sh里
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你的配置文件可以用bashrc, zshrc,甚至.profile echo出来
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我上家公司 游戏server的一些配置 最后就是由我写了个基于mongodb来加载的配置服务器搞定的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蛋疼的方法多了去了
<MeaCulpa> shell 的配置文件里先rm再echo出来...
<MeaCulpa> python适合干这个，因为有''' '''
<jyfl987> 难道没有什么下一代的统一配置管理机制么
<MeaCulpa> 否则escape到你吐
 * edison0354 国无高铁，有好事者自他国引入。民航见之，贴地飞行也，以为神，蔽林间窥之。他日，高铁一鸣，民航大骇，四折票价以对之；以为且噬已也，甚恐。然往来视之，觉无异能者；又四天三误于途，怨者甚众。民航因喜，计之曰：“技止此耳！”因跳踉大喊，安其心，提其价，乃去。
<MaskRay> Perl 的 q qq 也好用
<jyfl987> lua的不也可以么 [===[ ]===]
<jyfl987> lua的那个 理论上可以嵌套 比py牛点 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 哦...lua不懂，被awesome恶心到了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ...
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 给个例子
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lua太好定制了 所以很容易被恶心到
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 马上大四了，我竟然还能看懂古文……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 废话
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 比如 你在lua里可以写 [[===[[ 第2层 [[==[[  第一层注释 ]]==]] 注释 ]]===]]
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 這是用現代文字的意思編寫的，，當然看得懂
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 而且外面那个== 是可以无限制的加下去的 额 不知道编译器那有没有限制
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 有没有能在 $ lua 里直接体验的例子
<gebjgd> edison0354, 很多欧洲的大学生以前选修了拉丁文，基本上工作了都还能读拉丁的书
<MeaCulpa> 天朝大学生学了20年英文很多还不能读英文书
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 教育的悲哀
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 看来 Perl 的最好：perl -e 'print q{sadf\n"}'
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 无限嵌套的 我只看到lua了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 不是自己喜欢选学的 自然不会保持下去的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 历史和编程都是我喜欢的 所以我一直没落下 其他的乱七八糟的 我都不记得了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 要\n就不算好
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 要把binary和literal全部包进脚本里才好用，lua那样
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: \n 只是示例，你运行一下，这是单引号
<MeaCulpa> en
<MaskRay> 上面 Perl 脚步的输出 sadf\n"
<Kowalski> 论坛挂了？
<Kowalski> 好慢..
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 单引号也能写进去的，只是受到 shell 限制
<euroford> MeaCu1pa: 天朝大学生学了20年英文很多还不能读英文书，谁这么NB，毕业了吗？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: o
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 多了去了
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 虽然绝对值众多，但算百分比，还是少数吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12793255
<jyfl987> euroford: 我就不能完整读英文书
<jyfl987> euroford: 给个字典另说
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: fairytale还是可以的吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国学生词汇量不少的吧
<MaskRay> 我不行，要一直查字典的
<euroford> jyfl987: 字典很重要啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是强迫的 为了应付考试的 考试完了 谁还记他 除非还要继续为出国靠雅思 托福
<jyfl987> euroford: 可是阅读靠字典 就基本破坏了阅读的真味了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: "and entertainment for Chinese officials." 这句看了好扎眼~
<jyfl987> 不过我发现文学上的那些 其实词也不难 像我上次看 美铁之战 也能看懂
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa 你说的是美国预备生把？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有啥扎眼的，你个肥愤
<euroford> jyfl987: 看你用字典的几率了，如果是每行都查，确实有问题，如果每页都查一两个，可以接受了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<jyfl987> euroford: 恩 我四级都是混过来的 当然词汇量不行了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 。
<jyfl987> 不过我还知道 naive :]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我六级词汇全C
<euroford> jyfl987: 其实查着查着，也就记住了。
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 那就对了。六级只考察词汇
<jyfl987> euroford: 对 是这样 于生活中学挺快的 我平时看一些词语不懂的 就去dict.cn查 现在有些查多就记住了 像什么 architecture   overview flow什么的
<euroford> jyfl987: 我国EN教育的悲哀就是把背单词，当成了学英语
<euroford> 让人感觉EN很难
<jyfl987> euroford: 是阿 这个完全破坏了积极性 而且语言是个多变的东西 非要硬性规定个正确答案 如果真这样 那 那自然语言处理 早就搞定了
<euroford> 其实，想想美国，连傻子都会说英语
<jyfl987> 我初中时候就特别喜欢朗读英文 现在还是 可是强迫我去背那些用不着的单词 把我兴趣完全打消了
<euroford> 说明EN是一个非常容易的语言
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=338784
<cfy> iGnome: ee,找到了,试过了.....上面url
<cfy> 文件容错恢复(par2)
<jyfl987> euroford: 那中国 傻子也会说中文呢
<jyfl987> 其实这不过是说明了 语言是要在使用中学习的
<euroford> jyfl987: 这个才是根本
<euroford> 一个个只会背单词的老师，怎么能教出会说EN的学生呢？
<MaskRay> gobolinux 不错
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 恩 我也喜欢那个思路
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 什么思路？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 就是东西放一块阿
<cfy> 苹果.....
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<cfy> edison0354:  你对哪个 ?
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 我都不知道你们在说啥
<cfy> edison0354: 我都没说话阿....
<jyfl987> 记者采访一位百岁老人，问：您老作为一位百岁老人，您现在感到最高兴的事情是什么？老人想了想说：“没有同龄人带来的就业压力和攀比！”
<roylez> jyfl987: 把竞争者都耗死了，牛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15:15
<jyfl987> roylez: 所以要笑道最后阿 争取以后到ee的坟前撒尿去
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我拿 Scripts 里的 ColorMake.mtailrc 代替以前用的 http://bre.klaki.net/programs/colormake/ 了
<roylez> jyfl987: 好主意，我一定要努力锻炼身体
<roylez> jyfl987: 为了能够到ee的坟前撒尿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: colormake 的显示原理是什么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 把 make 的输出管道给某个程序，通过正则上色
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那得先把整个文件的输出给缓存住 再搜索替换高亮阿
<Kandu> cfy: 怎樣 mark 一個帖子?
<jyfl987> 朋友出国，一天看到家门口出车祸，英文实在不行，但是好心就给急救中心打电话，说：“Two car fuck, one car die! Please call wuli wuli! ”（不会说救护车……）最强的就是，过了十分钟救护车真的开来了……
<jyfl987> roylez: 这招行得通不
<cfy> Kandu: 收藏帖子?
<cfy> Kandu: 点下
<jyfl987> pol.ice 抓到一个偷龙虾的男子，男子：你说啥？这两只龙虾是我的宠物，我是带牠们出来散步！ pol.ice：胡说！  男子：真的啦，他们超爱到海里游泳的，只要我一吹口哨，就会游回来！pol.ice：这我倒要瞧瞧了～于是男子把手上两只龙虾抛到海浪里。  pol.ice：我看你怎么把你的宠物龙虾叫回来。男子：龙虾？什么龙虾？
<jyfl987> 女官员因车祸.胸.部受伤。编辑训诫新记者：“不许用胸.部一词，要改用其他委婉的字表示”。新记者绞尽脑汁写到：“她因车祸(.)(.)受伤。”
<cfy> jyfl987: 也许是别人叫的.....
<MaskRay> Kandu: 进程关系乱了。。
<MaskRay> roylez: 一个复杂的进程关系
<Kandu> cfy: 找到了，有個`收藏主題'
<cfy> Kandu: 就是这个
<Kandu> MaskRay: ?
<cfy> edison0354: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2NjYyOTA4.html
<MaskRay> Kandu: roylez: 比较乱，我先打打草稿
<edison0354> cfy: 看过了
<cfy> edison0354: ......
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在貌似都没地方用得到par2.....
<edison0354> cfy: 还有皮卡丘版恋爱循环啊，皮卡丘的团子大家族啊神马的
<cfy> edison0354: .....你果然............................................
<MaskRay> Kandu: roylez: MeaCulpa: cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441991/
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av19790/
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av87198/
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av274/
<wxg4net> 兄弟们，帮我看下这个vsftpd.conf 对吧 http://118.99.8.219/vsftpd.conf
<edison0354> cfy: 人呢？
<cfy> edison0354: ....你还收藏了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会...
<edison0354> cfy: 现搜的
<edison0354> cfy: 知道神马叫做11区的声优都是怪物了吧……
<Administ1ator> clear
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：Ubuntu11.04用不了SSK的ExpressCard转USB3.0适配卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338787 淘宝69入的，型号UH-S400，据说是“笔记本专用”，卡是ExpressCard-34的，输出是一个USB3.0口 在Win7下安装附带光盘里的驱动后，使用正常，但Ubuntu下这个口 插任何设备都没反应 。 lsusb命令的输出见附图，第一行就是Linux Fou ...
<XwinX>                        | lsusb命令的输出见附图，第一行就是Linux Fou ...                                                          │ freeflyi1g
<ray__> hello
<vic> hi
 * jyfl987 要是我有65536台机器该多好
<metbsd> pidgin有老板键不
<gebjgd> jyfl987, lxc
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 什么？
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 满足你的愿望
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这是什么东西阿
<gebjgd> jyfl987, google -> lxc
<jyfl987> 好 看看
<jyfl987> gebjgd:  这只是虚拟机阿 我要的是真实的机器阿
<jyfl987> 世界的本质是 32bit 这样我可以把处理分配到全部的 65536台机器 每个机器处理65536个数据
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 不是虚拟
<gebjgd> jyfl987, chroot
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那他也只是个软件而已 我要机器
<jyfl987> 算一下 如果一个arm核算一个机器的话 我应该如何采购最划算 gebjgd
<jyfl987> 这种工作好像买显卡更好 额
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 换个workspace嘛
<roylez> MaskRay: 有现成的colormake你费这劲干啥
<MaskRay> roylez: gobolinux 的 colormake
<MaskRay> roylez: 我想问的是进程关系
 * MeaCulpa 不知所云...要看make输出？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我這邊沒問題呃， mk inotify 仍然可以打命令
<MaskRay> Kandu: 简单点吧，mk 的内容是 make | cat
<Kandu> MaskRay: 終端復用什麼意思?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那么等下，我写个脚本生成我的环境
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我這邊沒 mtail 和相關配置，改成  { inotifywait -e modify -m -r . --format %f | xargs -I % sh -c "echo % >> ~/r" ; } >&- &
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知這有沒有影響
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎么改下ThunderBird中的MinimizeToTray的快捷键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338792 这个快捷键默认是Ctrl+Shift+M的， 按个组合键时， 两手都得用， 能不能设置成只用左手的快捷键？那样右手可以不用离开鼠标了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-07-19 15:46
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，搞錯，應該是 mk 改成 /usr/bin/make "$@" 2>&1
<MeaCulpa> 直接拿awk啥的过滤一下嘛
<MeaCulpa> 顺便输出给tee
<MaskRay> roylez: MeaCulpa: kandu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442006/ 这个会在 /tmp/maskray 创建类似环境
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 其他事情由make搞定？ 不错不错
<MeaCulpa> 基于timestamp干的活，make足以胜任
<jyfl987> gtx 590有 1024个 cuda核心
<MaskRay> Kandu: roylez: MeaCulpa: cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442010/，cd /tmp/maskray，./mk inotify 就发现终端被占用了；但是 /usr/bin/make inotify 终端不会被占用
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 各种转义，很恶心。。
<MeaCulpa> 一行代码还要用here document?
<MeaCulpa> 单纯管道不行么... xargs不行么
<MeaCulpa> 还能顺便给tee
<MaskRay> 很奇怪的是 inotify 那个进程也在前台进程组
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: make来干你前面说的揉配置文件也可以
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 其他情况都可用，就是这里使用 ./mk inotify 会占用终端，而 make inotify 不会
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反正timestamp有保障
<MaskRay> 我有点明白了
<MaskRay> 要用 nohup &
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 而我也终于明白你说的"占用终端"的意思了...
<kkde> (global-set-key [(control ?.)] 'ska-point-to-register)
<kkde> control . 是不是这样配置?
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 看来要把 inotify | xargs 弄成 daemon
<MeaCulpa> 弄到一个文件去再又daemon来读嘛
 * GNUdog is away: I'm busy
<euroford> ubuntu太搞笑了，/usr/share/misc/pci.ids竟然是做死在pciutils包里
<Guest72920> Brasero能把多个文件刻录成一个iso文件吗
<euroford> 而且这个包从来就不升级的
<MaskRay> 问题出在 sh 不支持 job control，所以 make、make执行的sh、sh执行的inotify、sh执行的xargs 都在前台进程组
<MaskRay> 进程关系如下：(mk (make (sh (inotify xargs)) mtail))   (lisp是个好东西)
<MaskRay> 这些进程在同一个进程组中
<metbsd> euroford: 那你觉得哪个好
<euroford> metbsd: 数据文件和程序，应该分别放吧
<euroford> 这个pci.ids可是要经常升级的
<MaskRay> sh 退出，导致 make 退出，还剩下 mk mtail inotify xargs 占着终端
<metbsd> euroford: debian出了名配置乱的
<euroford> debian也是这样处理这个pci.ids?
<MaskRay> mtail 不知道為什麼没有退出
<metbsd> euroford: 当然了，ubuntu没用从debian那里改很多的
<euroford> metbsd: fedora就有一个hwdata包，专门放这些硬件相关的配置文件
<metbsd> euroford: 标准的还是要看rhel的
<euroford> metbsd: pciutils和usbutils都不用动，就可看到新的设备了
<euroford> metbsd: debian和ubuntu脑子进水了？关于这个问题，应该不是我第一个抱怨的吧
<metbsd> euroford: 我还抱怨他们的conf.d呢
<MaskRay> mtail 不退出是因为它的管道描述符被 inotify xargs 继承了
<kjk> Brasero能把多个文件刻录成一个iso文件吗
<kjk> help
<MaskRay> Kandu: roylez: MeaCulpa: cfy: 原因我已经搞清楚了，现在在想对策
<tlze> :help
<tlze> 查看帮助，应该是／help,上面的打错
<metbsd> euroford: 原谅下吧，毕竟不是专业
<tlze> 呵呵
<kjk> help this：Brasero能把多个文件刻录成一个iso文件吗
<kjk> ：）
<euroford> metbsd: 我要去file一个bug
<tlze> kjk: 估计要先自己生成一个ISO再刻录吧。
<metbsd> 什么bug
<tlze> kjk: linux的特色，各有各的专长，不要大而全而没有特色
<kjk> tlze: 我想把stage3 和portage一块追加到install-x86-mini 刻录成光盘
<kjk> 但是不知道怎么坐
<metbsd> linux各有各的特长，然而也各有各的缺点
<metbsd> 所以用了全部linux之后，发觉没一个能长用的
<tlze> 直接用硬盘，U盘启动安装不好吗？非得要做个光盘，涉及到启动，比较烦，我找下以前网上抓的文
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我還沒搞清楚
<kjk> tlze: ：）
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu时装不下去，屏幕打出一段字就没动静了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338798 先谢谢各位帮助。改用ubuntu 10.04 可以登到界面上去了，可是选择了 Install ubuntu 之后打出了： Loading /casper/vmlinuz............... loading /casper/initrd.lz......................................ready. 然后就卡住了……光标回到第一个字符 ...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个问题我会写篇文章描述下
<MaskRay> Kandu: 晚上应该能好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/149158.htm
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，要學習下
<tlze> kjk: 命令：mkisofs -V "TestISO" -r -J -b grldr -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -o boot.iso iso/root
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可乐也不安全了...http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2011-07/18/content_12928416.htm
<kjk> tlze: 好，谢了
<tlze> kjk: grldr是grub4dos。
<kjk> tlze: ：）
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 就你喝0度
<CyrusYzGTt> update-pciids
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 0度的带糖早就说不安全了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 代糖
<MeaCulpa> 我喝diet
<MeaCulpa> 但是国内无大瓶diet,不爽
<jiero> 都不好喝。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还好啦，其他的更不敢喝
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/tOzGit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FF 为啥这么搞呢，不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 说过了是manager想升官
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 喝酒啊。自己釀。
<roylez> iGnome: 您居然在，为啥不放雷？
<jiero> roylez: 好久没和你说话，安好？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5950196221_ca08b2c423.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 桌面宠物么...
<roylez> tenzu: 瑞星唯一有用的部分吧
<user__> 本子丢了……
<tenzu> roylez: 打呼噜很烦人.曾经有人onleave一个月,办公室里呼噜了一个月
<user__> 同学们给推荐个么  ……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6030/5950195549_47992a6d36.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 小狮子。。。人见人恨
<tenzu> roylez: 如果只有零食是不是不用叫了
<user__> 散热好 噪音小
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我小时候唯一想要喝的酒就是米酒哦:D
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dj8zn4w466j.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 这张太逗了，背后的广告是海飞丝...
<user__> 不知道 thinkpad 的水货有地方买不呢
<tenzu> roylez: 开sina压力很大
 * MeaCulpa 小时候看到海飞丝找张德培做广告，就知道这家人市场部是吃屎的
<tenzu> roylez: 看到了,不容易
 * jiero 只用Dell的笔记本电脑。
 * jiero 家里7年前的笔记本还在为父母服役
<user__> 只是丢了
<user__> 万恶的贼……
<user__> 一宿舍都丢了
<roylez> jiero: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/c9a4a773fd75d3e91cf2/460
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> roylez: 果然你用这套来诱惑我 :x:)b
<jiero> roylez:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JchV3XqPD9g#at=24
<jimmy3719> 求google+邀请，哪位同学给个邀请一下，谢谢
<user__> 大家有买过水货thinkpad的么  推荐个地方么 谢谢呢
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e5c06b1jw1dj8gupr146j.jpg
<roylez> jiero: http://image1.daqi.com/pic_search/original/85847/06a19e96af6a1181a2ae5df7779e6416.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 你是订阅RSS吗。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04使用mentohust锐捷认证成功，不能上网问题？高手快来！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338804 本人用的是校园网，需要锐捷认证，大概十几天前在ubuntu11.04下成功安装mentohust，通过锐捷认证成功，成功实现上网。 由于比较忙，已有十几天没有登录ubuntu了，今天打开ubuntu时，使用mentohus ...
<roylez> jiero: 人肉刷屏
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: About Tupi: A design and authoring tool for digital artists interested in 2D  Animation, offering an interface experience focused on 8-100 years old  kids
<MeaCulpa> :O
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4ff00815jw1dh468pm0hpj.jpg
<tenzu> 8) 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 【CCTV走近科学之加护病房杀人事件】某医院的加护病房的病人总在星期天十一点左右死掉，这让医生们困惑不解，甚至认为是灵异事件，于是成立专家组进行调查。这天时钟刚刚敲响十一点，通过监视器他们发现，一清洁工走进加护病房，拔掉重病号的生命维持系统电线插头，插上吸尘器，开始打扫卫生。
<jiero> roylez: ...好图。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4c62d2c7tw1dgiutgkqidj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: sexwave
<MeaCu1pa> http://go.rss.sina.com.cn/redirect.php?url=http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-07-19/154822840727.shtml | 中新社北京7月19日电(记者 张蔚然)中国最高人民法院刑事审判第二庭庭长裴显鼎19日在北京表示，最高法和最高检正酝酿出台文件，进一步规范指定管辖工作，促使各地法院都能够对影响大的职务犯罪案件扩大异地管辖适用范围，推动异地审理向制度化方向发展。
<MeaCu1pa> 　　司法实践中很多.... | Tue, 19 Jul 2011 07:48:00 GMT
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> 老得好快
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我回家吃饭去了。
<jiero> roylez: 各位晚安，家里没网络2周了:D
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://98.138.8.116/6135/5942973062_4c65488132_z.jpg
<roylez> jiero: ...
<imtxc> 大家好
<roylez> jiero: 你找只袋鼠踢屁股吧
<imtxc> debian 6.0 man 乱码怎么回事呢
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍩ 
<imtxc> 大家遇到过么
<imtxc> 我 man 结果成了这样了  http://code.bulix.org/wfmlag-80269
<imtxc> 谢谢大家呢
<cfy> jyfl987: http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python for Lisp Programmers
<cfy> ilovezoe: http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html
<jyfl987> cfy: 呵呵
<cfy> ilovezoe: 你现在才来,要不要听我说 :D
<cfy> jyfl987: 你看过?
<jyfl987> cfy: 可是我需要 lisp for python programmer阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 不懂...
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你发的这个文章不是面向lisp程序员背景的人介绍python么
<cfy> jyfl987: 懂了,那个标题...
<cfy> 我直接跳下去看了,呵呵
<imtxc> 没有找到解决办法  是什么原因呢……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是 make exec 外部命令前重定向的原因? 使得 mk 裏 | 後的程式一直在等待 pipe?
<imtxc> man 成了乱码了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人给我们中国人长脸了
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/up5gwe
<imtxc> debian 6.0.1
<cfy> .....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这算什么长脸
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 求助 求助
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 客串A片
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<tenzu> MeaCu1pa: 1V3?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hoho 大概是欧美片商面向新兴市场推出的新片吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: inotifywait 的 fd2，xargs 的 fd1 fd2 都能 pipe 给 mtail
<imtxc> 大家好，可以帮帮忙么  大家有遇到过 debian 6 man  乱码的情况么
<cfy> 没有,我是debian squeeze
<Kandu> MaskRay: 然後 mtail 一直就等着讀，於是掛著了?
<tenzu> 鸟语从不乱码
<imtxc> cfy: tty里面正常的 在gnome 里面使用终端 然后就是乱码
<MaskRay> Kandu: 对的
<cfy> imtxc: 难道是不理解转义?
<imtxc> 反正汉字倒能正常显示  就是一些很奇怪的东西 http://code.bulix.org/wfmlag-80269
<imtxc> 就是多了一些不认识的字符
<imtxc> cfy: 这个 是什么原因呢  你用的是英文么
<^k^> \E[01;31 是颜色代码吧
<^k^> 用bash应该就不乱码了
<cfy> 合体了....
<cfy> bot合体了.....
<^k^> 吃饭去.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5d24a028jw1dj90yx59r8j.jpg
<cfy> .....
<imtxc> ^k^: 哇
<imtxc> 这个 ……
<imtxc> 什么情况 同学么
<imtxc> ^k^: test
<tenzu> 人机合一
<MeaCulpa> 一点都不乱，就是颜色而已
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍩ 
<imtxc> 可是它没彩色显示
<imtxc> 就乱了……
<imtxc> 我的  .bashrc 是这样的 http://code.bulix.org/sb10pt-80270
<imtxc> 可以帮我看看是什么地方出错了么
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • SDL中 callback函数的参数各来自哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338807 callback(void* , Uint8*, int* ) 中最后一个参数是由什么值决定的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 werther0331 — 2011-07-19 17:29
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<imtxc> ^k^: 谢谢你  我该怎么改回来呢？
<imtxc> 。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS我们的翻译是第一次印刷还是啥
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，剛試了  { inotifywait -e modify -m -r . --format %w | xargs -I % sh -c "touch \`dirname %\`"; } &>/dev/null &   沒問題了
<imtxc> 怎么办啊
<imtxc> 应该是第一次装系统的时候 怎么弄的man  彩色显示  后来 重新装系统了 就出现这样的问题了
<gplfeng> hi
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 啥? man彩色?
<Kandu> imtxc: 你改了 man 的查看程式了吧?
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍩ 
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 恩 以前看见的 就照做了
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 不是用less看的, 估计用vim啥的, 你装vimpaper了吧
<imtxc> Kandu: 好像是改了 ~/.nashrc了
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 我用的 debian 的终端啊  没有用vim呢
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 要不是其他看的工具
<Kandu> imtxc: 是不是這個樣子了 ? http://machinelife.org/osc/man-vim.ong
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<Kandu> imtxc: http://machinelife.org/osc/man-vim.png
<imtxc> Kandu: http://code.bulix.org/r7ssng-80273
<imtxc> 啊 找到原因了
<imtxc> 我在.profile 里面 加了 # For colourful man pages (CLUG-Wiki style)
<imtxc> export LESS_TERMCAP_mb=$'\E[01;31m'
<imtxc> export LESS_TERMCAP_md=$'\E[01;31m'
<imtxc> 但是忘了 source .profile 了
<imtxc> 谢谢大家啦～～ 找到原因了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这样可以，把管道写端的描述符都关掉
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 还不如用 most..
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我试试
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我已经晕掉了……因为不知道 shell 运作的具体方式。ml 上有未完工版本（应该有不少错误）
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 这两种，有什么区别呢
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我要寫個自己的 shell
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你還是畫張圖吧，把 fd 的變化全都畫出來，這樣我們能看明白點
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如一个变量x, 每次随机+1或-1, 概率分别是a, b, 其中0 < a < b, 直到x = 0, 问执行次数, 显然是1 / (b - a)么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<Kowalski> http://www.oyeah.com.cn
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有人这样解释, 说平均每次减少 b * 1 - a * 1 = b - a, 所以平均次数 x / (b - a)
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]用命令实现一个简单的#include预处理程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338813 查找文件中类似#include "xxxx"的行，将这一行删掉，并将文件xxxx的内容插入此处，请问如何实现？ 尽量不使用shell本身的功能，而只使用命令程序的功能。 统计信息: 发表于 由 brglng — 2011-07-19 18:17
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 用most 彩色显示的问题解决了 可是 怎么不换行呢
<alvin_rxg> 换行？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 恩啊 man 不换行
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 我这边正常的呀
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 就是说  终端宽度不够的话  就显示不全
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<imtxc> 我是按 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Man_Page_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29  这里的方法的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 用什么绘图？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你的是怎么做的呢
<MaskRay> Kandu: graphviz?
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 我啥都没做
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: http://uploadpie.com/gH6WF
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 就正常？ 彩色？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 呀 你这什么系统
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kandu> MaskRay: dia 不錯
<Kandu> MaskRay: 其他就不知道了
<alvin_rxg> MOST version 5.0.0 (S-Lang version 2.2.2)
<alvin_rxg> Usage:
<alvin_rxg> most [-1Cbcdkstvw] [+/string] [+line number] [+s] [+d] file...
<alvin_rxg>  where: -1:  assume VT100 terminal. (VMS only)
<alvin_rxg>         -b:  Startup in binary mode.
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 这么帅
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 让踢了？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那么还是 graphviz 好用，它是给出逻辑关系自动布局
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 谢谢你了 我再看看
<alvin_rxg>  exec 不支持管道 - -!
<vic> 有没有一种语言可以直接写数学公式就能计算出变量？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你给我发的那个图  是什么系统呢
<MaskRay> 你们都用 most 做 PAGER 了？
<imtxc> MaskRay: 我用most  人家不给我换行
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 图就是我自己截的
<alvin_rxg> 才不用 most，还得改按键的配置……
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我是说 你那个系统 看起来挺帅哇
<MaskRay> imtxc: 我这儿也是， most 一个文本
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 不就一个 tiling wm 么
<imtxc> MaskRay: 我的 还有更神奇的问题呢
<imtxc> GNU 细细节节
<imtxc> GNU 选选项项
<imtxc> 一个灰字一个蓝字……
<imtxc> 全给我重复一遍
<vic> 有没有一种语言可以直接写数学公式就能计算出变量？
<CyrusYzGTt> 10101010101010100101010101010101111100000101000101
<psychologe> python
<vic> 可以想这样嘛：2x+2=6 然后就可以计算x=2
<psychologe> 这里有木有学pyqt的？
<psychologe> vic,估计没有
<vic> 呵呵 估计这样对于语言本身的计算量过大
<alvin_rxg> vic: 很多嘞， matlab 算一个
<vic> alvin_rxg: 还有嘛
<alvin_rxg> vic: 以前玩过一个，但忘了
<alvin_rxg> vic: 用 debian 系的话，可以搜索一下。 aptitude search ~dmath
<vic> alvin_rxg: arch
<vic> alvin_rxg: 只是好奇有没有，没兴趣尝试
<alvin_rxg> mathomatic
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/X3URw
<alvin_rxg> 那些计算工具还是少用。。用多了自身的计算能力下降了……
<vic> 呵呵
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 也不是都能算出吧
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 不清楚哪些不能算
<alvin_rxg> 没认真玩过
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 例如我写一个式子: \sum_{d|n}d = 100
<alvin_rxg> 呃，看看它官方的文档
<namoamitafo> 再例如Goldbach猜想等价于一个积分式.
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<vic> 汗 太复杂当然很难算了
<vic> 热啊 灭有胃口
<wsk170> 提问：为什么top命令看到的CPU占用率大于100%?
<tenzu> wsk170: 多核cpu吧
<cfy> 可以用到多核心了
<wsk170> tenzu: 双核
<cfy> 我要在U盘上装个linux
<cfy> 装什么好?
<lokirf> puppy
<tenzu> 以前都推荐Puppy的
<cfy> 8G
<cfy> 不想puppy
<wsk170> U盘上装 借给人家 一不小心就格式化了
<cfy> 一个分区
<lokirf> slax
<tenzu> cfy: U盘里装系统,U盘死的快
<cfy> ext4,怎么借给别人?
<cfy> tenzu: 死了就扔了
<tenzu> cfy: 这么恨U盘?
<cfy> tenzu: 没啊......
<fyodor_> http://cihar.com/software/debian/ <- 表示很邪恶...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian - Michal Čihař
<cfy> tenzu: 都死了...你说怎么办?
<tenzu> cfy: 省着点用,贡起来
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<cfy> tenzu: 我先想想,要不做成应急系统算了...
<tenzu> cfy: 临时做个liveUSB就够了吧. 8G这么大空间平时不用多浪费啊
<XwinX> jyfl987: 人呢
<XwinX> jyfl987: ping
<cfy> tenzu: 一直浪费习惯了....
<cfy> tenzu: 以前是给我的路由器用的...所以习惯没U盘了...
<cfy> tenzu: 可以借同学的呀..
<XwinX> microcai:
<tenzu> cfy: U盘在哭泣
<microcai> XwinX: hi
<cfy> tenzu: ....
<XwinX> microcai: hi, 来北京?
<microcai> XwinX: 在北京了
<XwinX> 现在住哪?
<microcai> XwinX: sina 工作。没文凭，要特批。所以8月才上班。
<XwinX> 呵呵, 和我一样,我也没文凭
<tenzu> 性浪?
<XwinX> microcai: 房子的事, lerosua 下个月要滚回广州了
<XwinX> microcai: 时间上来得及吗?
<alvin_rxg> 在 sina 写 linux 代码？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: yes
<jyfl987> 额 你们两个在这里接上了
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 我觉得……刚开始还是不要去大公司的好
<jyfl987> 那老子去debug去
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 要考虑现实
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  sina 是小公司 ....
<cfy> 谁能翻墙的?
<linsux> 你的公司比新浪大？
<cfy> tenzu: 在墙外不?
<alvin_rxg> microcai: sina 技术部是非常笑小的？
<tenzu> cfy: 在
<cfy> tenzu: http://www.sysresccd.org/ 帮我看下,他们版本出到多少了?
<pityonline> XwinX: lerosua 要回广州？
<jyfl987> 斗篷粉丝挺多的
<jyfl987> 要趁机潜规则一批
<cfy> tenzu: 最好能给我个http的下载,或者ftp也行,我vps用
<pityonline> jyfl987: ……
<tenzu> cfy: 好多鸟语
<cfy> tenzu: 你不是精通鸟语么...
<pityonline> 刚说北京最近人气真旺呢
<tenzu> cfy: SystemRescueCd-1.5.5 comes with new installers for Linux and Windows  这个应该是最新的版本了
<microcai> alvin_rxg: yes.
<tenzu> cfy: May 31, 2010发的帖子
<XwinX> pityonline: 是啊,马上要滚蛋了
<cfy> tenzu: 哦,我看看
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你也来？
<cfy> tenzu: http://www.filesearching.com/cgi-bin/s?q=systemrescue&t=f&d=&l=en&x=13&y=18
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我在北京八年了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额 你不是在河南么
<cfy> tenzu: 这里单单没有 1.5.5的..
<pityonline> XwinX: 他还回来吗？
<pityonline> jyfl987: ……
<pityonline> jyfl987: 上次在北邮我还见过你们呢，我有你照片
<tenzu> cfy: sourceforge你能直接下载么?
<mzgcz> 大家好，我来了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我怎么没有见到你呢 你发个你照片给我看看
<cfy> tenzu: 我打不开官网啊
<cfy> tenzu: 我找找
<tenzu> cfy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/files/sysresccd-x86/2.2.1/systemrescuecd-x86-2.2.1.iso/download
<cfy> tenzu: thanks
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我找找
<tenzu> cfy: no problem
<XwinX> pityonline: 不回了
<mzgcz> kevc:最近还好吗
<pityonline> XwinX: 是不是他老婆要生了？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额 你真想得出来
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我猜对了吧
<jyfl987> pityonline: 前几个月没看到他老婆肚子有变化
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不晓得啦，我瞎猜的
<XwinX> pityonline: 这个...
<jyfl987> pityonline: 上照片
<XwinX> pityonline: 我不知道啊
<pityonline> jyfl987: 在找
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7,xp系统无法启动只有ubuntu能启动？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338820 系统里有三个系统 ，今天打开电脑，发现win7,xp启动不了了，连系统还原也不管用，貌似只能重装了，但是我想知道为什么。大家讨论一下，为什么会突然无法启动，为什么只有ubuntu能启动 统计信息: 发表于 由 sglhero — 2011-07-19  ...
<pityonline> jyfl987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=132760&t=1
<pityonline> jyfl987: 看是你和斗篷吧？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你上我的干嘛 我是说上你的 让我看看是哪个
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你用的 acer 的小本儿啊
<jyfl987> 恩 没钱么
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我就算了吧？
<jyfl987> 看来我得开发点东西 好骗点赞助
<XwinX> pityonline: 怎么没我, 不像话
<pityonline> jyfl987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=132747&mode=view/IMG_0781.resized.JPG 这里面有我
<pityonline> XwinX: 你被拍到大屏幕的 irc 上了
<Kandu> cfy: 裝個 arch 吧
<tenzu> 谁是哪个?赶紧交代
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.我装个systemresucecd好了
<cfy> Kandu: livecd
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，有人說日誌fs傷U盤
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你是那个传黄色衣服的？
<Kandu> cfy: 建議用 ext2 什麼的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用 jffs2
<cfy> RavenChan: 你的那个还是bad gateway啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我livecd,修复用
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，用日誌式的不錯
<pityonline> jyfl987: 被抓拍的穿灰色衣服的
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那天我穿个 android teee
<jyfl987> Kandu: 主要是这个本身就考虑给那些擦写次数有限设备的优化的
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额 第一个那个阿
<pityonline> XwinX: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=132779&mode=view/IMGP8940.jpg 看到你的 id 了吧
<pityonline> jyfl987: 嗯
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你也用的 andchat 啊？
<void1> u盘用日志系统没必要
<void1> 真的文件坏了，重新拷一次就是
<jyfl987> pityonline: 什么时候？ 你说gtalk? 我手机自动挂上的阿
<tenzu> pityonline: 那天我是不是在大屏幕上露脸了?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那天在北邮你上 irc 是 andchat 上的
<jyfl987> pityonline: 哦 是的 不过后来小本找到网络了 也用小本上过
<pityonline> tenzu: * tenzu release party的众位美女，小生的推是@iTenzu，请 follow
<tenzu> pityonline: 哈哈
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我也用电脑上过，那几天我 cpu 风扇正坏了，所以必须开一会儿就关机散热
<RavenChan> cfy, 我自己弄好了= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 靠不住啊
<XwinX> pityonline: 我也用andchat
<jyfl987> pityonline: 说起那个小本 本来能抗6个小时的 开了火狐 只抗了3个小时就没电了 真正的坑爹
<pityonline> XwinX: 这么多安卓党啊，斗篷也用的 G7
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯,正常了
<cfy> pityonline: 还有神
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我们三个都是g7
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我当时只能用半个多小时就要关，否则就 90℃ 自动关机
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我的是
<pityonline> cfy: 神当然不能只有一部手机了
<MaskRay`> g7 这么好？
<metbsd> 安卓好啊
<pityonline> MaskRay`: G7 空间太小，我这老提示不足
 * cfy android 2.3.3
<MaskRay`> pityonline: 我想买个 android 的
<pityonline> cfy: 我的还是 2.2
<Kandu> void1: jyfl987 說的是 log-structured fs, 和日誌fs 不一樣
<pityonline> MaskRay`: 不如爱疯死好啊
<cfy> pityonline: 我是官方的rom
<MaskRay`> pityonline: 太贵……而且讨厌苹果
<Kandu> jyfl987: 話說這兩個詞真容易搞混，日誌fs,日誌式fs
<pityonline> cfy: 官方已经 ota 到 2.3.3 了吗？
<pityonline> MaskRay`: 其实还是爱疯死好
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯,
 * cfy 重启,玩玩systemrescuecd
<tenzu> 爱疯好个屁
<wsk170> tenzu: 够折腾的
<wocorpse> 哈哈
<wsk170> 看错了 爱疯确实不好
<vic> webqq总崩溃啊
<tenzu> itune里写的4.3.3,一点upgrade是4.3.4,差点让我下不来
<MaskRay> pityonline: 能上 irc 吗？比如用 irssi？
<pityonline> 看来我有必要刷 ruu 体验下 2.3.3
<wocorpse> ã/who
<pityonline> tenzu: 你的爱疯待机几天？
<euroford> launchpad.net增加了一台builder服务器，现在拥挤程度好多了。
<tenzu> pityonline: 没电话,24小时待机,每天看两个小时漫画,4天充一次电
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，各位
<tenzu> pityonline: 打电话发短信wifi开推什么的,用两天
<MaskRay> cfy: liveusb 用啥做的？syslinux 那个 hybrid 的？
<pityonline> tenzu: 这不得了吗？我手机勉强用一天啊
<cfy> MaskRay: unetbootin
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎用的?我没成功....
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道 unetbootin 怎么做的
<tenzu> pityonline: 我也不像你那样一直推啊推的,我推俩小时就关了
<cfy> MaskRay: unetbootin貌似是解压出来啥的.是不是不能分区的?我分区了
<tenzu> pityonline: 高负荷状态大约一小时用10%电量
<cfy> Kandu: 8G ext2格式化超慢啊....
<MaskRay> microcai: autotools 看啥好
<microcai> MaskRay:  手册
<MaskRay> microcai: info 吗？太长了
<Kowalski> 好不容易写了个程序，溢出了...
<bluek> 我发现一个问题
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 鸟vbox xp时间和我的系统时间不同步，总要少三个小时
<bluek> 这是其一，其二，只要我改成了24小时，20:08,不知道啥时候又变成8:08
<bluek> 总要跟我倒过来玩
<microcai> MaskRay:  gnu autotools doc
<microcai> MaskRay: 在 gnu.org 上
<tang> 大家晚上好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你了解如何说明Hoare的快速排序的划分过程正确性说明么?
<MaskRay> microcai: 你是说 info (automake1.11) Autotools Introduction？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我想知道循环中保持不变的是啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我都是用库的
<microcai> MaskRay: yes
<cece> ./quit
<MaskRay> microcai: 看这个要写出你那样的 configure.ac Makefile.am 似乎是做不到的。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 我就是看这个写d  .....
<MaskRay> microcai: 看来必须全看了。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 是的
<microcai>  MaskRay 要全看
<MaskRay> microcai: info 看全一章难度大了些。。
<Kowalski> 哈哈，运行成功
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不想看你可以去用cmake,scons等等
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我昨天晚上意识到循环最实质的内容是"不变", 而不是"变", 不知道我理解是否正确.
<MaskRay> RavenChan: cmake 也够恐怖的吧……man 有 14000+ 行。。。
<microcai> namoamitafo: 不会 THQ 那个白痴的书吧？
<namoamitafo> microcai: CLRS
<namoamitafo> microcai: 你也可以理解成是白痴的书
<microcai> namoamitafo: 没有不变的东西你循环它干嘛？
<microcai> namoamitafo: 循环自然是因为不变啦。
<MaskRay> posix make 实在是太废了
<ilovezoe> txt = open(filename)  # 调用open函数，并将其值赋予txt
<ilovezoe> 这样注释对吗。python
<jyfl987> 小马哥上google+了 许多人去求解放
<microcai> jyfl987: ??
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 还是选择 autotools
<microcai> MaskRay:  +1
<RavenChan> MaskRay, why?
<elacheche_anis> hello guys
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori: hi
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, ahla
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori: speak chinease or english :D
<Shiokori> Ok
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来我快排是写错的
<elacheche_anis> ubuntu-tn is an approved loco team?
<MaskRay> microcai: 为什么不用 cmake
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我从来不写的
<microcai> MaskRay:  cmake 不好。
<microcai> MaskRay: 不标准
<microcai> MaskRay: 不灵活
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你一直sort(a, a + n)是吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 据说autotools里充满了dirty hacks
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这个似乎是我说的。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: dirty hacks 不影响使用。。
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori: kolha 7agara houni
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 写快排了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 写快排么
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说你为什么会有这种言论= =
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 不会写= =
<Shiokori> Can you speak english?
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: ==
<Shiokori> --'
<Neo31> Hello world! :)
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 确实肮脏啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 例子？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 随便找个 configure，随便从哪一行看起
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hello everybody :D
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS上原来是对的, 但是加上了随机化之后就不一定了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 看不出来= =
<microcai> MaskRay:  configure 脏有什么关系？ configure.ac 干净就可以了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://hi.baidu.com/lsdyst/blog/item/a9dade321bc7fe5bad4b5f8d.html, 2.1的写法
 * microcai 有在北京的同学不？
<wegue> 请大家是怎么解决google earth 菜单栏中文字符显示为方框这个问题的？
 * microcai 求租房，求合租。
<namoamitafo> wegue: 删除中文语言包
<microcai> wegue: 把 google earth 里带的 qt  删掉就可以了
<wegue> namoamitafo: 没有更好的解决方法了吗
<wegue> microcai: 我以前删过，发现已启动就崩溃
<namoamitafo> wegue: 以前说把libqt删除的办法, 我这里以前尝试过, 曾经可以, 后来不行了.
<wegue> 已-》一
<namoamitafo> wegue: 估计他在代码里加了检查了
<namoamitafo> wegue: 或者qt版本不一致导致的问题
<microcai> wegue: 没删到位
<wegue> 以前的bin的版本一切正常。。
<wegue> 当时我看网上的，好像是要改四个QT库
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: clrs 的写法不错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥写法? 第一版和第二版不同
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第二版的写法有致命缺陷
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是例如元素全部相等的时候, 无论如何随机都是O(n^2)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 请读者思考版本
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说的Hoare的最初版本?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 上次和Cocular讨论之后我开始用这个, 但今天发现问题, 原来没问题的, 是x = A[p]; 但是我都把p改成p..q的一个随机数, 现在发现问题来了.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如每次随机都随机到q这个元素, 就完蛋了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这么在乎，用 Shell sort
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不能随便改的. Cocular前两天说的有道理的, 就是说随机化改变下就不一定能保证复杂度了, 否则平衡树都random乱转.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这么在乎，用 Shell sort
<douglas_> 大家都在做什么？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 已知 MIN-CUT(u, v), 能否维护出(无向)树的形态以及边的容量?~
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=338831
<Evanescence> ^k^: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=338831
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Evanescence> ^k^: are you sick ?
<Evanescence> ^k^: sucked.
<microcai> MaskRay: ？
<microcai> Evanescence: 人家 bot
<Evanescence> microcai: bot can not eat ( get title ) now ..
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂
<microcai> Evanescence:  你也b ot .... fuck
<microcai> MaskRay:  你在帝都？
<cfy> 可怜的孩子....
<MaskRay> microcai: 魔都
<microcai> MaskRay:  。。。。。。
<cfy> 不是有很多人帝都么...
<cfy> 怎么操作可以销毁SD卡里的数据?而且得保证SD卡完好
<cfy> 我准备用shred
<Jakalala> 最近有新闻没？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么操作可以销毁SD卡里的数据?而且得保证SD卡完好,我准备shred
<iGoogle> 覆盖？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那shred可以咯?
<CyrusYzGTt> dd
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=24143
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-函数式编程语言-Haskell 的签名还是看不太懂啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 正在一遍zero的dd
<cfy> 16G,有点慢...
<iGoogle> 覆盖fat就够了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要绝对的
<iGoogle> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...那麼就 格式化 btrfs 再格式化 ext4
<cfy> 绝对无法恢复
<iGoogle> 哪里那么敏感
<cfy> 这有用?
<iGoogle> 恩，还不如格式化
<cfy> 数据本来是跑在luks加密里的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...那麼就 格式化 btrfs 再格式化 ext4 再格式化 gfs
<cfy> iGoogle: 人家可以 photorec呀,,,,,格式化有啥用...
<iGoogle> 不过SD的格式化，估计是假的。没动磁道
<CyrusYzGTt> ...那麼就 格式化 btrfs 再格式化 ext4 再格式化 gfs 再格式化 爲你要的
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> 旋转的磁盘，格式化才有用
<CyrusYzGTt> 格式化爲最新的。比較難恢復
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: iGoogle: 格式化,就写一点数据吧,人家可以忽略文件系统来扫吧.....
<cfy> 我要一点数据都恢复不出来
<iGoogle> 低级
<cfy> 无乱怎么做
<cfy> how
<iGoogle> 0扇区位置都改了。只是不适合SD，估计
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么低级?
<iGoogle> 那硬件的，只是假假的模拟磁道
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要从实际和理论上都无法恢复啊....
<CyrusYzGTt> 放在微波爐用 光波和微波殺菌
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> bios低级格式化
<Jakalala> 低级貌似对盘伤害大
<cfy> iGoogle: how?
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么做?
<iGoogle> 。。你没做过？
<cfy> 没有....
<iGoogle> 有工具，或者去bios里面找。
<Jakalala> 汇编低级格式化
<cfy> 哦....
<iGoogle> 这只是对磁盘。不是对SD
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我不断覆盖整个SD卡,有效果没?
<iGoogle> 你还是覆盖吧。
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> 我覆盖到明天早上7点
<gebjgd> cfy 你有裸照?
<cfy> gebjgd: 没有.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 最好同名同大小覆蓋文件最好
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我直接忽略文件系统了.覆盖/dev/sdb
<iGoogle> 以前，norton经常作这些事情。
<Jakalala> 用汇编低级格式化，行了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用 dd編造同名同大小的，，再格式化，，就可以了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思...已经进行了...分区表已经没了....
<cfy> Jakalala: 不会汇编......
<cfy> iGoogle: 做这个干啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你試試用 testdriver 檢測看看能不能恢復，，試試
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,你的汇编代码里有没有可以重用的?
<cfy> testdriver?
<cfy> 你是说testdisk?
<cfy> photorec么?
<cfy> 这个肯定不行了.
<iGoogle> 老式的eeprom的芯片，记得有整排地址擦出的命令
<cfy> 它是读取/dev/sdb的呀,我都写零了,它读什么?
<iGoogle> 硬件的，应该都还保留这些功能。
<cfy> iGoogle: kingston的
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以格式化爲 flash文件格式
<Jakalala> cfy: 上网搜下汇编低级格式化的代码，应该有不少
<cfy> Jakalala: 能用的少...我还是覆盖好了....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 最好覆蓋 9次
<cfy> 才覆盖了4G......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<cfy> iGoogle: 对了.那个par2知道没?
<iGoogle> 如果有那功能，应该一条指令，擦除1G
<iGoogle> 不知道你说的那
<cfy> iGoogle: 就是容错文件
<iGoogle> 没用过
<iGoogle> 你的数据要求，越来越bt了阿。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=338784
<cfy> iGoogle: 我试过了,还不错.
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> 我只记得我说的那种方法。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊?我说中午讨论的那些,我终于找到软件了....
<iGoogle> 我知道你说的
<chenua_z> 请教.有哪位大神使用过OneCMDB这个软件的？
<cfy> 哦
<iGoogle> 恢复的嘛
<cfy> 嗯,用的和qrcode一样的算法
<chenua_z> 或者有什么好的CMDB软件给我推荐一个，谢谢
<chenua_z> 感激不尽。
<iGoogle> 那不就是xor
<cfy> 不知道.....
<iGoogle> 我说的是chksum
<cfy> iGoogle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed–Solomon_error_correction 这个算法
<^k^> ⇪ title: Reed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd  居然是用手机。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还用到了傅里叶变换....
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 恩那。htc desire z
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 有全键盘所以毫无压力
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 现在刚上的电脑
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/07/18/china-pirates-train-down-to-the-mascot/
<Jakalala> sikao_lfs: 你怎么知道他在用手机？
<sikao_lfs> Jakalala: (22时14分32秒) gebjgd 离开了聊天室(quit: Quit: AndroIRC - Android IRC Client ( http://www.androirc.com ))。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Home - AndroIRC (Android IRC Client)
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg1NDE1Mjgw.html
<sikao_lfs> Android
<Jakalala> sikao_lfs: 好想入手一台，有推荐没？
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 不会吧?我还没关注过中国动画。。。。。只看日本动画。。。
<sikao_lfs> Jakalala: 唉！我也没底，不清楚那个好，这东西，越到后来越好。
<sikao_lfs> Jakalala: 以后手机基本就算个电脑了。cpu和硬盘可以扔网络上。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 手机好，手机妙。手机呱呱叫
<iGoogle> 复杂算法的不搞。不是人搞的事情。傅里叶，其实有芯片可以作，一条指令。 cfy
<Jakalala> sikao_lfs: …
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 又显摆你的手指细
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 买贵了。不值得
<Jakalala> gebjgd: how much
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 买的时候380欧
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你没在中国？
<iGoogle> 幸好我没买到这。
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 不在
<iGoogle> 买了估计后悔
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlazYa6PzBU
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你手里是啥手机?
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你在腐朽的资本主义社会？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦....
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 对
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 很腐朽
<tenzu> Jakalala: 他在共产主义社会
<iGoogle> tenzu: .7
<tenzu> iGoogle: 嘛?
<iGoogle> G7
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 在哪个堕落的国家？
<iGoogle> 说好多次了，还问
<cfy> 40条评论.... http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/19/1118243
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我考。直接抄袭阿
<cfy> 社会: 南昌频发“跳楼秀”
<alvin_rxg> 在共产主义的起源
<tenzu> iGoogle: 斗篷也是这个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: “非凡公司”  还不是为了骗国家经费
<iGoogle> 斗篷后买点点时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝真是没救了
<iGoogle> 他想那M9.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说错了。不，天朝威武
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你买的时候多少钱?啥时候买的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 国人的熬叫
<iGoogle> 3100
<iGoogle> 3180？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 破玩意儿还那么贵
<iGoogle> 强机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: TenCent 做的是值得国人骄傲的事，所以 非凡公司也是. :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 同意
<tenzu> iGoogle: 有多强?
<yunfan> ati的显卡核心多还是nv的多
<iGoogle> 骨骼真要完蛋了。难道只能百度了
<adam8157> tenzu: 听说你要来帝都了/
<iGoogle> 啥都流畅。明显
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯,8月某一天去参观学习
<adam8157> tenzu: 来几天? 求见真身 哈哈
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg2MzE1MzE2.html
<tenzu> adam8157: 应该是一整天,挑个周末去.去的目的就是见见linuxer
<gebjgd> tenzu, 基姥会？
<adam8157> tenzu: 嘿嘿嘿...
<mujun> ....
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Programming&gid=150425
<tenzu> gebjgd: 说那么难听,是基友
<mujun> 有杭州的吗
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我对男人没兴趣
<tenzu> adam8157: 我就见过pityonline,其他都没见过
<soiamso> cfy: 还正版？都快硬着陆了
<adam8157> tenzu: 今天见到tx了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 有美女的啊,没准儿还能见到悦姐
<gebjgd> tenzu,所以这类基姥活动，不敢参加
<gebjgd> tenzu, 她太胖
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我喜欢瘦的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P158没看懂
<microcai> MaskRay: ？！
<tenzu> adam8157: 久仰大名,tweak的作者
<microcai> MaskRay: 人呢？
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯
<cfy> soiamso: 硬着陆?
<adam8157> microcai: 房子找的如何?
<microcai> adam8157:  ?! 你是 tweak 作者？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 另外有一个不胖的,pity认识,去年我见了
<microcai> adam8157: 才怪。那个是 imtux 嘛
<adam8157> microcai: 不是, 是tx, 今天来我们公司参观了
<cfy> 人家回复: 这些天，水木技术版面风云起伏，无数令我义愤填膺的SB帖子我都忍住不登录不回复。这个帖子差点让我直接喷到屏幕上。据我所知，除了windows记事本，很难找出一个不支持列模式的编辑器了。这年头连outlook都列编辑啊……
<soiamso> adam8157: 准备卖给 tx ?
<adam8157> microcai: ...今天刚给你发短信
<gebjgd> tenzu, 对土蹩没兴趣了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我现在独爱白种女人
<adam8157> soiamso: 说的imtx.me那个人...
<adam8157> microcai: 房子找的如何?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你能吃得住么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 找18岁一下的
<microcai> adam8157:  没找呢。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 找18岁以下的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 笨
<tenzu> gebjgd: met-art那种的?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 恐怕也撑不住吧 还有你能经常还？
<microcai> adam8157: 你在 rh 对吧？
<adam8157> microcai: 领导批下来你工作的事情了么?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我看性
<adam8157> microcai: yep
<microcai>  adam8157 tx 那个家伙果然是去的 rh
<adam8157> microcai: nope
<gebjgd> tenzu, met-art的很不错
<microcai> adam8157: what?
<MaskRay> tweak 是什么？
<adam8157> microcai: 他只是来参观
<adam8157> microcai: 过几天你就知道他去的哪了 呵呵
<microcai> adam8157: 领导特批要半个月。这半个月我先回家团圆去了。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你跟主席一个口味
<microcai> adam8157: 去的哪里？
<adam8157> microcai: 不是吧...家哪里的
<adam8157> microcai: 目前保密 呵呵
<microcai> adam8157: 浙江啊
<microcai> adam8157: 透露一下嘛
<microcai> adam8157: 哈哈，我知道了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你还嫩
<adam8157> microcai: 非礼勿言
<microcai> adam8157: 是 jyf1987 一个公司的。
<soiamso> cfy: 国内商铺租金上涨是经济危机的开始，也就是炒住宅的人扛不住了，需要升商铺的租金。但是开工率不足共同作用下，导致商铺倒闭。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我正在转变,东洋的的确没兴趣了
<adam8157> microcai: 不是吧, 不知道 呵呵
<gebjgd> tenzu, 东洋的早就腻了
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 那主持人怎么不看镜头的呢……
<mujun> microcai:杭州吗？
<microcai> mujun: 顶顶
<microcai> mujun: 帝都
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 可能因为他是中大的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我觉得看图好过看片
<microcai> adam8157: 你有好的地方推荐么？
<adam8157> microcai: 公司?
<mujun> microcai:帝都。。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我更喜欢看真人
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 嘉宾看不看镜头无所谓，主持人……太垃圾了
<cfy> soiamso: 哦....
<tenzu> gebjgd: 消费的起?
<microcai> adam8157: 我现在在找2室的整租房。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 大街上好多额
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 开场的时候看了一下吧
<microcai> adam8157: 你有好的推荐的 ?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 夏天随便看
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我倒也能经常看到
<adam8157> microcai: 两居 你和谁合租?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 全年夏天的地方就是这点好
<microcai> adam8157: 公司倒不用推荐了。已经在等 sina 的特批了。
<microcai> adam8157:  with xwinx
<microcai> adam8157: 他在红旗工作的。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 不行。你那里的姑娘太黑
<adam8157> microcai: 房源这个真不知道
<yunfan> microcai: 不要没事暴露别人的info
<microcai> adam8157:  5555555
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ... 在哪里工作不算隐私。
<iGoogle> 额。xx咋和sina有关了
<microcai> yunfan: 收入和年龄才是
<tenzu> gebjgd: 胡说,学校里好多鬼妹,老白了
<mujun> 同问
<gebjgd> tenzu, 是么？
<yunfan> microcai: 有的工作还真是隐私
<microcai> yunfan: ... 又不是 007
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你搞了几个鬼妹？
<mujun> yunfan:有关部门。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那当然了.附近办公室洋人多,好几个漂亮的,虽然不是学生
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你猜
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你没上？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 0个？
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 真优雅，http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=23935 说 GHC 才 80k 代码
<gebjgd> yunfan, 对
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没,我害羞
<gebjgd> tenzu, 哈哈
<mujun> gebjgd:只能yy。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 看得懂才是王道啊..........
<gebjgd> mujun, 家里有老婆。无暇顾及
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc core 写8万行有点吃力
<mujun> gebjgd:好吧，cn路过，羞涩。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你赶紧去搞一个哈
<MaskRay> soiamso: haskell 像 vim 那样陡，像 emacs 那样长
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没时间
<yunfan> mujun: 同路过 好好保持哈
<soiamso> MaskRay: 说什么？只是没有老师吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 你为何没时间
<gebjgd> yunfan, 学车准备买车中
<mujun> soiamso：老湿。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 完全不知道从哪里着手
<soiamso> MaskRay: 国内的老师没有回扣不教吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 都拿了m$ 回扣吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 学什么车阿 欧洲不是要推广电动汽车了么
<cfy> 这太绝对了吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不知道
<cfy> C呢?
<cfy> 回扣给谁?
<cfy> 不是,是谁给回扣
<yunfan> 电动汽车的控制性比汽油车好多了 如果加上google的自动驾驶 那就更不需要学了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 一直不明白m$ 为什么要资助Simon
<mujun> gebjgd：马上开飞碟了。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 小马哥去g+了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 看到几篇论文 Simon 是 m$ 的。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。带hdmi的显示器一下子就贵了30欧
<soiamso> yunfan: 小马哥？马英九？
<yunfan> soiamso: 是的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该有便宜的咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<aaronyy> 现在还有不带HDMI的显示器？
<soiamso> yunfan: 我没有g+帐号
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hdmi的比普通的都贵
<cfy> 我的就不带.....
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 有的是
<aaronyy> asus的还好
<cfy> 只有vga和dvi
<aaronyy> dell的也不错啊
<aaronyy> 你买什么牌子啊
<cfy> 我么?三星
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 啥便宜买啥
 * ilovezoe :-D你看到我用 cat 这个命令了吧？它只能在 Linux 和 OSX 下面使用，使用 Windows 的就只好跟你说声抱歉了。
<aaronyy> 这几年的型号应该都有的
<gebjgd> cfy, hdready?
<yunfan> soiamso: 你不会没有google账户吧
<cfy> ilovezoe: 错.....有cygwin
<gebjgd> ilovezoe, cygwin
<soiamso> yunfan: 有阿
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯?什么意思?高清?
<yunfan> ilovezoe: win32下也可以用cat
<soiamso> yunfan: google wave 倒是有.....
<yunfan> soiamso: 那不是就可以登录了
<gebjgd> cfy, 恩
<gebjgd> 1080
<soiamso> yunfan: 翻墙后不知地址
<cfy> gebjgd: 我接笔记本的
<gebjgd> cfy, 是阿。接什么都一样
<yunfan> soiamso: 我这上g+目前不需要翻墙
<cfy> gebjgd:  我电脑只有vga....
<cfy> 我上g+需要改hosts
<mujun> 问一下，tor+firefoxproxy怎么翻墙
<gebjgd> cfy, 我是说你的分辨率
<gebjgd> cfy, 显示器的。最大多少？
<aaronyy> mujun, tor不能用了吧
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.1920x1080
<cfy> gebjgd: 21.5寸
<mujun> aaronyy,??why?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 你用啥编辑器的
<Jakalala> mujun: 用vpn行了
<soiamso> MaskRay: gedit
<gebjgd> cfy, 已经是hd了
<mujun> aaronyy,我能连上，但是无法用ff登录网站
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个写 .hs 不是得痛苦死’
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有什么痛苦的？
<mujun> <Jakalala>，在学校的孩子伤不起。闪讯，貌似不能用vpn
<cfy> mujun: 闪讯?
<cfy> mujun: 你linux怎么上网?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 比如 indent cycle，在几个可能的缩进位置切换
<soiamso> MaskRay: 喜欢vim 多点，但是看代码用gedit 查阅比较方便
<mujun> <cfy>，用拨号器。。。
<aaronyy> gvim也不错啊
<cfy> mujun: 啥意思?说清楚些,我下学期也要用了....
<soiamso> MaskRay: 情况还是有的，但是也还是可以接受
<mujun> <cfy>，不过没解决心跳问题，容易断
<cfy> mujun: 啊....不明白...
<Jakalala> gebjgd: androirc好用不？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你看项目用什么看的？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 好用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如 f(i, j) 固定i, 关于j单调增; 固定j, 关于i单调增的DP都能优化?
<MaskRay> soiamso: emacs+cscope
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你的实体键盘？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 是
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 听不懂
<soiamso> MaskRay: cscope 可以用在haskell上？
<MaskRay> soiamso: hs 没看过多文件。那些项目都看不懂
<Jakalala> Htc喜欢虚拟的，你的是g?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: f(i - 1, j) < f(i, j) < f(i, j + 1)
<mujun> 有没有rhce的资料
<gebjgd> Jakalala, htc desire z
<soiamso> MaskRay: 搜索相同的 type signature
<mujun> 想学，但是找不到好点的资料
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 方程？
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 网购？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 店里买的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 明天再说吧
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 港行？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 话说你最近的描述我都没法直接看懂
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 我不在国内
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛逼找到一个100欧的。hdmi vga dvi都带了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚才前面那题关于MIN-CUT怎么会没看懂呢? 不就是已经知道两两顶点的最小割, 反过来求那棵树.
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 多大的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 21.5
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, full hd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不错，再一个 xbox..
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 都说htc的价格都是坑爹呀！去年底见一htc的机子，好想是desire行货，卖6800
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没买xbox
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 本来就是行货的
<Jakalala> gebjgd: hd和wildfire哪个比较火？
<Jakalala> Why to keep quiet
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 我对没有键盘的没有兴趣
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 嗯
<aaronyy> 其实屏幕键盘也挺快的
<aaronyy> 我可以打30wpm的样子
<mujun> gebjgd,help,想深入学习redhat，有没有好点的资料
<aaronyy> 还是学ubuntu吧
<gebjgd> mujun, 不用redhat
<aaronyy> redhat早就是昨日黄花了
<mujun> 服务器，不是redhat用的多吗？
<soiamso> mujun: rhel manual
<aaronyy> 现在用ubuntu的也不少吧
<namoamitafo> aaronyy: å­¦ubuntu?
<mujun> <soiamso>：rhel manual？？
<mujun> <aaronyy>：desktop版，我的确习惯ubuntu
<gebjgd> mujun, 你还是先学英文把
<aaronyy> linux有什么好学的，用的时候再看manual吧
<mujun> <gebjgd>：redhat手册，但是具体是什么书？
<gebjgd> mujun, 你猜
<mujun> <gebjgd>：官方文本
<mujun> ？？
<aaronyy> 还是学oracal linux吧
<aaronyy> oracle
<mujun> <gebjgd>：因为cisco我就是看官方文本的
<namoamitafo> aaronyy: thanks
<soiamso> http://ace.aliyun.com/
<soiamso> 怪不得 gae 被禁
<mujun> aaronyy:oracle linux 不就是redhat吗？？
<aaronyy> oracle的linux书居然要$990
<soiamso> mujun: rhel 官方网站就有
<Pwnna> alias o_o="ls"
<Pwnna> o_o
<mujun> <soiamso>：看英文各种蛋疼，不过也罢。。。我找找～～
<mujun> <gebjgd>：你在 哪里？
<aaronyy> gae被禁是因为有人翻墙吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ylmf出4.0了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 威武的发行版阿
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不是早就出了么
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我刚刚才看到的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 一个qq群里的哥们说的
<namoamitafo> ylmf有个域名叫啥xp的?
<mujun> gebjgd，怎么v5
<mujun> 了？
<euroford> xp.com
<mujun> 没用过ylmf，据说和xp兼容？？
<namoamitafo> 这个m$不告的?
<aaronyy> 看上去怎么和xp一样的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 据说是赖总被脚本小子忽悠的结果
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 怎么英文站点还是3.0
<aaronyy> 没有钱赚微软懒得告吧
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: http://www.ylmf.org/en/
<NWMonster> 这东西伤不起啊！
<NWMonster> “Linux 也可以做得和 Windows 一样出色”
<mujun> NWMonster：完全就是xp。。
<aaronyy> 微软好像要放弃windows了
<mujun> aaronyy，
<namoamitafo> 看来ylmf还是en做的比较好些, http://www.ylmf.org/en/about.html
<mujun> why
<aaronyy> http://thisismynext.com/2011/07/14/microsoft-one-ecosystem-pcs-tablets-phones-tvs-windows-brand-over/
<euroford> 把linux带上windows面具是没有用的
<NWMonster> 我还是习惯用windows+cygwin+gnuwin32
<NWMonster> 不习惯×nix上安装wine或者兼容内核
<aaronyy> 2014年以后就没有什么pc市场了吧
<NWMonster> 是啊，国内盗版XP多的要命，微软都不管，何必搞个这样的东西出来
<mujun> win的和平过度
<namoamitafo> cygwin奇慢无比
<aaronyy> 国内商用不是现在查的很严的？
<metbsd> vmware最快
<aaronyy> 完全没有道理用cygwin，除非是移植软件
<namoamitafo> 如果没有cpu虚拟化的话, 用用MSYS啥的得了
<NWMonster> aaronyy，namoamitafo: wine不也是慢的头疼。。忍忍吧。。
<namoamitafo> NWMonster: cygwin更慢
<mujun> <NWMonster>：vbox
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 交叉编译
<aaronyy> vbox没有vmware好
<NWMonster> mujun: 开虚拟机就更没必要了
<mujun> 但是免费
<aaronyy> vmware player也是免费使用的
<mujun> wine的wow倒是非常不错
<namoamitafo> 啥wow
<NWMonster> 希望不是说的wow64
<mujun> 魔兽世界。。
<aaronyy> world of warcarft
<NWMonster> ...看来我的确误解了
<aaronyy> warcraft
<mujun> 是的台服党路过。。
<namoamitafo> cygwin速度太恐怖了
<aaronyy> 4.2怎么样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會玩遊戲的飄過
<namoamitafo> GNUwin32没用过, 不知道怎样
<mujun> 只是测试一下wine的路过
<mujun> 发现wine也还好
<mujun> 就是不支持闪讯
<namoamitafo> wine-QQ, wine-thunder的多着呢
<mujun> 这是很苦逼的事。。
<aaronyy> wine好像不支持64位
<mujun> 没有测试过
<mujun> 不过好象是的
<namoamitafo> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<^k^> ⇪ title: WineOn64bit - The Official Wine Wiki
<NWMonster> "Building a shared WoW64 setup (most likely what you want)"
<NWMonster> 非常V5
<namoamitafo> 大多数人是wine QQ吧, 还有thunder
<mujun> 睡觉了，准备考ccna的苦逼的
 * NWMonster win党路过。。。
<aaronyy> ccna要考多久啊
<NWMonster> 弱弱的问一下，这里多少朋友现在开的是win?
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 鄙视win党
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 鄙视我吧
<NWMonster> xD
<cfy> NWMonster: 鄙视你
<cfy> 开个win,还来着
<cfy> 开个win,还来这
<NWMonster> 集体鄙视我吧。呵呵
<cfy> 游戏系统就是游戏系统
<cfy> 不要装太多....小心卡死....
<metbsd> 我开winde
<NWMonster> 没办法啊，我搞win开发，你总不能让我在Nix上搞win开发吧。。。
<NWMonster> :(
<metbsd> 全部绿色软件，一点不卡
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 不可能.........
<aaronyy> 现在windows开发是不是都用c#了啊？
 * cfy 睡觉去...
<metbsd> 而且win还能用qq，搜狗输入法，VOIP，网银
<NWMonster> aaronyy: 看具体情况了，我用的是c，c++
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> metbsd, 手机也能用qq 搜狗输入法 voip 网银
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 最近没地震把？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 木有，不过明天台风过境
<aaronyy> 台风很爽的
<void1> 1点了
<metbsd> win还能玩模拟器游戏，office, photoshop，阿里旺旺，qvod下载
<gebjgd> metbsd, linux也能玩
<metbsd> 知道能玩，就是要看运气还有就是耗十倍的时间去配置
<NWMonster> void1: 是啊！明天台风，不知道上课不上。。。
<metbsd> 最后发觉原来不是你在玩linux，而是linux玩你
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 还上课呢？
<void1> NWMonster: 我只知道明天要上班 XD
<void1> NWMonster: 就是不知道会几点上 XD
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 恩，学校说明天早上网站主页上写通知
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 还以为你毕业工作了呢
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 还木有
<NWMonster> 我先去睡觉了，要是明天上课，再不睡我可起不来了。
<metbsd> 公司为什么只发THINKPAD不发苹果呢
<knownbad> 因为 thinkpad 比 macbook 好。
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 竟然有人用我的名字
<alvin_rxg> ？
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: Jakalala竟然刚被人注册了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 半个小时前，我还用呢
<alvin_rxg> 不是 Jakara 么？
<Jaka> alvin_rxg:是Jakalala
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 为什么会这样？
<aaronyy> 说不定你自己注册的忘记了
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: 那你也注册个呗
<Jaka> 我没注册帐号的习惯
<aaronyy> Jakalala又不是随机字符串，被注册有什么奇怪的
<Jaka> 人家efnet.org就从不注册帐号，为嘛freenode.net就得注册帐户？
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: 就是怕人到处盗用别人的名号呀
<aaronyy> efnet用户比较少？
<Jaka> 难道这就是net 和org的不同？
<aaronyy> 莫名其妙
<alvin_rxg> 像我的名号虽然注册了，但没加保护，谁都可以用的。 :) 还有个 alvin_rxg1
<knownbad> 二代松鼠
<Jaka> 他貌似加了保护，我不能用
<knownbad> 你的子孙都出现了
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 注册的指令是什么？
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: /msg NickServ help
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: 注册之后 /msg NickServ set enforce on
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 接着呢？
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: 但我的是 off 的。
<alvin_rxg> 得准备晚餐了～
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: 要添加多个保护的昵称， /msg NickServ group
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 给个例子
<Jaka> Invalid pass
<aaronyy> 有什么好保护的，你又不是名人
<Jaka> Invalid password
<Jaka> 注册不了？
<alvin_rxg> Jaka: /msg NickServ register <password> <email>
<Jaka> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<savr> http://jobs.chinahr.com/html/2011-03/29/51005140002526000021.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Java- 北京市 -凡顶企业管理咨询有限公司-----中华英才网
<savr> 1000-1999 rmb per month!
<savr> Java factory workers!
<alvin_rxg1> for non english speeking
<savr> still DAMMMMMM cheap
<savr> I know factory workers who earn 3,000 rmb
<alvin_rxg1> those might have worked for years.
<savr> lol
<savr> they require 4 year Java experience
<savr> must mean you should be able to afford to own a computer for 6 years
<alvin_rxg> it's hard to say how much a programmer earns for 1 year. the company u give is rather small and is not really for programs
<savr> means you should have been earning around 3,000 rmb and save a lot
<alvin_rxg> u won't save any when u r in beijing
<savr> I think I'm going to be up really late tonight
<savr> didn't go to sleep last night
<savr> went to sleep this afternoon 4:30pm and woke up 8:30pm
<savr> toooooo much work
<alvin_rxg> >_>  soo hard
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 接着怎么办？
<savr> I think I going to expand my operations here
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 我是jakalala
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: please log in before attempting to verify your registration
<savr> bought some bread in Hong Kong
<savr> they included http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_carbonate
<^k^> ⇪ title: Calcium carbonate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<savr> probably to give it the stone oven taste
<savr> hope it is safe!
<aaronyy> baking soda will become calcium carbonate
<aaronyy> probably not, i confused na with ca
<savr> wow the chinese are learning science!
<savr> the west is doooooomed. lol
<aaronyy> but it's completely poisonless, i take calcium carbonate pills everyday
<savr> lol
<savr> it is complete safe
<savr> what is sold in China as it may not be
<aaronyy> my pill is made of USA stones
<alvin_rxg> i have no idea for those pill stuffs
<alvin_rxg> it's a waste of money. why not save it and get a new computer?
<aaronyy> alvin_rxg, you mean calcium supplement?
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: -.-
<aaronyy> my doctor prescribed me, I have no idea why
<aaronyy> she said I am lack of vitamin D
<alvin_rxg> 吃好(更好的有中医方面的食物理论)，睡好，锻炼好
<aaronyy> 可能不够吧
<alvin_rxg> 钙多了结石
<alvin_rxg> 什么 21金维它之类的，全骗钱的。
<aaronyy> 不过补充vitamin D还可以减少癌症概率
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: /msg nickserv identify <your password>
<alvin_rxg> 没用的
<aaronyy> 现在美国和欧洲的医生都是建议每天1000 iu的VD
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 我做了
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 那就 ok 了
<aaronyy> 我只相信实验数据
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 说回来，还是和饮食结构有关的
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: /msg nickserv help  <== 自己看看要做啥的
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 注册验证还没完成？邮箱验证
<aaronyy> 概率小一点是一点
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 你的信息 2年多了……
<aaronyy> 最近是什么结果啊？
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<alvin_rxg>  /msg NickServ info <nick>
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg:做了，
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 那没了
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 不会用这名号吧……
<alvin_rxg> 谁推荐个 rogue 游戏？
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 当实验品
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 注册名号呢？
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 成功了，再该
<alvin_rxg> 哦， account 也是 r_Papa
<alvin_rxg> 我的 account 是 alvin_rxg，名下三个 nick， alvin_rxg alvin_rxg1 alvin_rx1
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 你看我的信息是不是不完整？
<aaronyy> 多个nick可以同时登陆？
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 默认都有 private 属性，所以只能看到部分信息
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 不是同时登录，而是那三个nick都是我这个帐号的。具体的可以看看 nickserv 的信息
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: /msg nickserv help group
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 试验完了，记得 drop
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg:r_papa has not completed registration verification.
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 是呀，应该是邮箱验证那步吧
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<aaronyy> 你收到email没有啊
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 哦，他乱填的邮箱 - -!
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg:就是发邮件给你，邮件里有验证码？
<alvin_rxg> 好像是。具体的忘了
<r_Papa> 我收到了
<aaronyy> 如果是乱填的话，再换一个nick吧，这个肯定不能用了
<r_Papa> 并且按照上面的指示作了，/msg nickserv verify register r_papa 验证码，
<alvin_rxg> info 里边还是写着没完成
<aaronyy> 或者重新登录试试
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg:这是为什么？
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: #freenode 问咯
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 我重登录试
<alvin_rxg> 重新登录没关系的……信息都是随时更新的
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg::)
<alvin_rxg> ？
<r_Papa> 还是那样
<alvin_rxg> #freenode
<r_Papa> Has enabled nick protection
<r_Papa> #freenode
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: /join #freenode
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 里面都是英文
<aaronyy> google+有iphone的app了
<alvin_rxg> r_Papa: 你去问问呀
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 真吓人，里面有700多人！
<alvin_rxg> - -!  没见过大场面么？
<r_Papa> alvin_rxg: 我一个月前才用irc
<pocoyo> 700多也算多？
<pocoyo> r_Papa: /join #ubuntu
<r_Papa> 那多少算多？
<aaronyy> 1000左右吧
<r_Papa> pocoyo: 343
<pocoyo> r_Papa:  There are 1599 users (3 ops) on the current channel 啊。
<pocoyo> r_Papa: 你看错了吧。
<aaronyy> 怎么这么多ubuntu的粉丝啊
<jaka> .
<jaka> alvin_rxg: 怎么把这个NICK加入帐户？
<alvin_rxg> jaka: nick jaka 已经在 account jaka 里边了。如果要加入别的，先改用别的 nick，然后 /msg NickServ group
<aaronyy> 有没有人用google+啊
<googleplus> alvin_rxg:ah
<googleplus> alvin_rxg:这个行不？
<alvin_rxg> googleplus 加入到 r_papa 名下了……
<googleplus> alvin_rxg:怎么查看有几个nick
<alvin_rxg> googleplus: /msg nickserv info <nick>
<hgzhao_> 为什么中文的人这么少哈。
<gplus> alvin_rxg:一个帐户能有几个nick?
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gplus> 我多加几个，
<gplus> alvin_rxg:你现在能用googleplus这个昵称不？
<googleplus> 30 sec protection
<gplus> 什么？
<gplus> 人呢？
<gplus> Guest49924:?
<gplus> alvin_rxg:能用不？
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<alvin_rxg> awesome_log
<alvin_rxg> gemrb-0.6.4
<alvin_rxg> pidgin_log
<alvin_rxg> pidgin_log1
<alvin_rxg> 123.png
<alvin_rxg> bin
<alvin_rxg> Desktop
<alvin_rxg> Documents
<alvin_rxg> Downloads
<gplus> alvin_rxg:那它是我的了吗？
<nanana-bj-cn> 夜半更深 无心睡眠
<hgzhao_> 睡不了着的朋友，是北京的？
<gplus> .
<alvin_test> da jia wan shang hao
<alvin_test> da jia wan shang hao
<alvin_test> da jia wan shang hao
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<alvin_test> da jia wan shang hao
<^k^> alvin_test: .. ..
<yongp> 大家好，有做过LFS的吗？请教个问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 被雨淋了
<gebjgd> 靠
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没下雨啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我们这里下了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> 哪来的鹅？
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> 却来只羊。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 还好吧？
<fivesheep> 还好..
<fivesheep> 暂时还有活干
<knownbad> 我这里还没开始裁员。
<knownbad> 有活干就可以抬头。
<fivesheep> 太悲剧了.. 经济啥时候有好转啊
<knownbad> 有以前的同事问要不要换工作但我想想装孬算了。
<fivesheep> sa的工作一般薪水多少
<knownbad> 经济会慢慢的好，就看你出的过还是。
<knownbad> 不清楚，60k 起吧？
<fivesheep> 你不是sa么..
<knownbad> 不是
<knownbad> 要不找个公职？
<fivesheep> 得citizen才能公职吧
<knownbad> 不一定，federal 就要公民。  市，郡和州就看地方法律。
<fivesheep> 我看邮差的工作很不错..
<fivesheep> 算是 federal 的?
<knownbad> 你不是早已公民了吗？
<fivesheep> 没啊
<fivesheep> 我才来多久
<knownbad> 不是，private.
<fivesheep> 也就有个绿卡
<fivesheep> 来这也就1年1个月多点..
<knownbad> usps 没落了，别去。  我妈就在 usps.  还好她要退休了。
<fivesheep> 不过也工作了11个月了. 差不多
<fivesheep> knownbad: usps 收费还很贵的..
<knownbad> 她都说别去。
<fivesheep> 这也没落?
<knownbad> 但福利都没了。
<knownbad> 没退休金了。
<knownbad> 我妈还有。
<fivesheep> 工会的退休金?
<knownbad> 对了，usps 不是政府机关。
<knownbad> 是。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 貌似美国的工会也没落了, 很多工会都没人加入了
<knownbad> 但她那时的工会退休金是 usps 给的。
<knownbad> 所以福利算是好的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 反正还有份政府给的退休金..
<fivesheep> 也够过日子了
<knownbad> 公职人员的福利为什么好是因为退休金是政府付的。  要不也没什么。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我说社保那些.. 退休的人都有吧
<knownbad> 我妈的退休金会比我好多了。
<knownbad> 都有但不够。
<knownbad> 看你的点数。
<knownbad> 付越多那回来的越多。
<knownbad> 以前台湾有个退休金制度，利息是12%。  妈的赚死了。
<fivesheep> 非线性的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你还保有中华民国公民身份么
<knownbad> 早没了，但还是可以回去设籍。
<fivesheep> 不是承认双重国籍的?
<knownbad> 应该没吧。
<fivesheep> 我不知道哪里看的
<fivesheep> 我还想, 啥时候我也归化到民国..
<knownbad> 但不抓。  很多台湾美人回台湾还是用台湾护照。  贪社福。
<knownbad> 那你得嫁给个台湾人。
<knownbad> 同性恋也可。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> knownbad: 貌似美籍华人是可以归化的
<knownbad> 归化去台湾？
<knownbad> 为何？
<fivesheep> 台湾美女多
<knownbad> 还是建议找个公职如有机会的话。  共和党执政后公职的数量会减少。
<knownbad> 是吗？  我觉得国内多呢。
<knownbad> 尤其东北。
<knownbad> 平均就比台湾强。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 东北妞. 太悍
<knownbad> 但听说东北姑娘的大蒜为可能让人受不了。。。
<knownbad> 老婆说的。
<knownbad> 她湖北人都受不了了。
<fivesheep> 很多人喜欢吃大蒜
<knownbad> 但我觉的她们的个性好，不使心眼。
<fivesheep> 都使..
<knownbad> 我就觉得我老婆吧我的童贞骗了去。
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 童贞.. 你是儿童才行啊..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 湖北妞的皮肤都很好.. 白白净净的.. 可惜我不喜欢白净.
<fivesheep> 但按照大部分中国人的标准, 这皮肤很好
<knownbad> 年轻时都好。
<knownbad> 我不太挑。
<knownbad> 你不想找个外国人？
<fivesheep> 你不挑 为啥到这岁数才失去童贞
<fivesheep> knownbad: 有难度. 不是不想
<knownbad> 人家挑我啊。
<knownbad> 您短了些？
<fivesheep> 硬度很足
<knownbad> 没关系，她们不介意。
<knownbad> 呵呵
<fivesheep> 持久力也很强
<fivesheep> 但这些内在
<knownbad> 有些白人就喜欢黄种人呢。
<fivesheep> 没有舒展机会
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那是白男 喜欢 黄女
<fivesheep> 很少相反的
<fivesheep> 不多见
<savr> lol
<savr> there is an airline that fly from shenzhen to hong kong
<savr> cargo only
<savr> Donghai Airlines
<fivesheep> so?
<knownbad> 持久力是已手侧的？
<savr> isn't it cheaper/quicker to truck the stuff across
<knownbad> 也有女的喜欢亚洲人呢。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 用手的话, 几乎无法测试
<fivesheep> savr: hard to say.
<knownbad> 有个同事就跟个老墨生了女儿。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我用手是弄不出来的. 最后是太累, 放弃...
<savr> I wonder how high the plane flys
<fivesheep> knownbad: 墨妹也很好
<knownbad> 妈的，说大话。
<fivesheep> good question..
<knownbad> 我还弄到脱皮呢。
<savr> szx-hkg is only 24 miles
<fivesheep> knownbad: 真的. 不骗你. 当然我也有办法让它出来. 但如果只是活塞方式的动作, 真是不行
<savr> the plane would have request permission to land before it even takes off!
<fivesheep> knownbad: 起红点.
<fivesheep> 倒没有脱皮. 但真起红点了
<knownbad> 那你手筋不行嘛。
<knownbad> 用力捏。
<fivesheep> savr: might be it's because the cargo is not for hk.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 但你不能否认我的持久力
<fivesheep> as hard as rock, last for hours
<savr> its obviously being forwarded
<fivesheep> anyways, time to go to work.
<fivesheep> see you guys
<knownbad> sure, adios.
<alvin_rxg> argh irssi 的说明太不清楚了…
<test63432> .
<test63432> 测试
<^k^> test63432, ....  ㍝ 
<^k^>  06:01
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 也可試試 jyf 推薦的那個 jffs
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆来了?
<knownbad> 还没呢。
<knownbad> 你比我还急
<gebjgd> knownbad 恩。我想她了
<knownbad> 在等大便馆面谈通知。
<knownbad> 给钱。
<knownbad> .
<knownbad> .
<knownbad> .
<Evanescence> jiero: have you installed that FBreader ?
<Evanescence> jiero: I like to drag page to right or left to scroll. but I do not know how to set that. Just like Mebook can scroll like this.
<jiero> Evanescence:  :D I use Leafpdf only.
<jiero> Evanescence: http://th01.deviantart.net/fs22/PRE/f/2009/251/4/b/InSiGht_by_dismecha.png
<Evanescence> jiero: Oh, no... I have setted that FBreader for many times .... I hate it cause I can not understand that english word mean even I looked up the dictionary.
<Evanescence> jiero: BTW, I find that SMSCON is cool.
<Evanescence> jiero: wow, cool wallpaper
<Evanescence> jiero: the poor is that it is veritical not horizinal
<jiero> Evanescence:  :D  N900 can do more than I imagined after all. You were talking about some apps I never know.
<Evanescence> jiero: I have overviewed all apps in App.manager
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-20
<jiero> Evanescence: :D have you done this in Ubuntu Software Center?
<Evanescence> jiero: :P ... no, It will be a large project ...
<Evanescence> jiero: Oh, it's not large, I did. not much Apps in software center.
<Evanescence> jiero: you can prove it.
<jiero> Evanescence:  you should count, the listings amount up to 1800+ in my source.list.
<Evanescence> jiero: oh, I just viewed 33971 items availabel ....
<Evanescence> I mixed with "provided by ubuntu"
<wohaha> j #orzlab
<OT_iux> 是 /join #orzlab
<samul> orzlab很像是囧lab
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助!使用tar备份移动硬盘整个系统,格式化移动硬盘后,tar命令恢复系统,无法引导. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338849 先说下我的系统,本地硬盘安装的是ubuntu10.04lts,还有一个移动硬盘安装的也是10.04lts,都可独立启动. 移动硬盘识别为sdb,sdb1是boot,sdb2是/,用本地硬盘引导ubuntu,然后tar cvzpf 参数备份移动硬盘 ...
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4aa5b28cjw1djb9vio9zfj.jpg
<NoIE> 我装了一个迅雷国际版，我忘了装在哪里了。
<NoIE> 哪位知道迅雷国际版的安装路径？
<OT_iux> wine的？
<NoIE> 我找到了，是 Giganology 。
<OT_iux> = =
<NoIE> 呵呵，我现在下载了一个很可疑的 .exe 文件。
<OT_iux> ……
<NoIE> 我怎样以来宾帐号运行wine？
<OT_iux> 好像不行……
<OT_iux> wine不是虚拟机
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 有熟 awk 的吗, substr的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338852 需要一个从源文件中提取 #include 的字符串, 自己折腾了个 Code: mawk '/^[ \t]*#[ \\t]*include[ \t]*(<[^>]+>|"[^"]+")/ {sub(/^[ \t]*#[ \t]*include[ \t]*/, "");if(match($0, /(<[^>]+>|"[^"]+")/)) print substr($0, RESTART, RLENGTH)}' /usr/include/stdio.h 居然输出 Quote: <features.h <stddef.h <bits/types.h ...
<googleplus> Ah
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<googleplus> .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<owr> q
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * adam8157 有基情...
<OT_iux> !tips new
<Oicebot> 最新贴士为： TIPS: 现在这些家长防网瘾的方法弱爆了 神马电击、拔网线的都不靠谱 要是哥的话 家里电脑全部装Linux 给丫个最低权限账户 随便丫去玩 要是这样还能上瘾 以后丫长大了就算不是黑客或者死程序员 至少也会帮妹纸修电脑。。。 --網摘 via 被雷到了
<Pwnna> HAHA
<Evanescence> !tips
<Oicebot> TIPS: RT @郑渊洁 你告诉你的孩子14岁以后每年只能偷一次、每次只能偷499元了吗?
<Evanescence> !tips hot
<Oicebot> TIPS: 你真傻假傻...谁要你销售啊 以后中文搜索 全是百度了 放条狗上去 也能做销售总监啊 还要出钱请人?
<Pwnna> O.o..
<lsnj> 请问这样的main函数：int main(int argc, char **argv, char **envp) 的envp这个参数什么作用啊？
<adam8157> lsnj: 看名字是存的环境变量, 但是我没有这样传过环境变量的参数
<pit> quit
<lsnj> 哦  我已经知道了  第三个参数是系统的环境变量，所有的环境变量都在这个二维数组里面
<Stifler> Hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<ghosTM55> Hello
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么事？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bash in balls，自己google
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋bash.
<jyfl987> roylez: 昨天我就就发了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: reddit的创始人之一要坐35年牢，你看reddit头条
<jyfl987> roylez: 为何
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下载控的下场
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要引以为戒的
<roylez> jyfl987: hack mit的网络，盗取机密文件
<MeaCulpa> 可能中国10%抄袭的论文源头来自那里
<jyfl987> roylez: 那这跟下载没关系呢 主要是hack mit
 * MeaCulpa 居然以前同事在马尼拉的酒店房间里没有圣经...
<MeaCulpa> 本来想让他们顺回来的
<calebot> 又不会是中文的
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 纸张号，可以拿来送人
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 当柴烧？
<calebot> 圣经太小本，包油条都不方便
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 别乱说
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 不小的
<jyfl987> calebot: 足够了吧 我记得圣经那个本子有16开
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕老爷早
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 早
<OT_iux> ：）  吃好
<adam8157> 圣经还是得要英皇版, 国际版的差好多...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 英皇版的能包油条么
<missing> adam8157: 赞,英皇版
<missing> 觉得不好看
<missing> 圣经
<adam8157> jyfl987: 能包, 但是包了之后油条就脏了吧
<missing> 下了很多个版本
<jyfl987> adam8157: 圣经难道是铅印的？
<adam8157> missing: kjv的不错
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电子版的 哈哈
<missing> adam8157: kjv是啥?
<adam8157> missing: King James Version of the Bible
<calebot> 以前不都用报纸包么？
<calebot> 报纸应该更容易弄脏油条
<missing> adam8157: 看那个开头简直就是山上有个庙,庙力有个老和尚
<missing> 的
<missing> 烦死
<adam8157> missing: 旧约的开头直接略过...
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<jyfl987> 圣经还可以有任意解释版本么 看来不是天主教的阿
<cfy> iGnome: http://bbs.redocn.com/viewthread.php?tid=340606&PHPSESSID=9a6553e9eadf2b20676ac6f401b162d7#
<cfy> iGnome: 绿灯侠
<calebot> jyfl987: 译本几百种
<jyfl987> calebot: 呵呵
<missing> adam8157: 哦...后面没有什么看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 各个教会包含的经典不同, 而且翻译的也不同
<calebot> 如果算上各种语言，译本近万种
<adam8157> jyfl987: 天主教的要多几节福音
<jyfl987> adam8157:  额 法力如何呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 神码法力?
<calebot> 包油条的法力都差不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 福音阿 要是无效 那多几节有p用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是因为各个教会的理念差异, 对基督的解释不同, 没什么法力的
<jyfl987> 我想起个笑话
 * jyfl987 能够包油条的圣经就是好圣经
<Stifler> -.-
<calebot> XD
<cfy> http://linuxtoy.org/img/2011/07/pms-cheatsheet.png
<Stifler> 小心天主教徒围攻你
<cfy> 各种包管理命令
<calebot> 能够包油条不掉墨的圣经就是好圣经
<OT_iux> 。。
<Stifler> right
<cfy> .....
<jyfl987> 天主教徒还好 但是不能开可兰经玩笑
<calebot> 各种包油条命令
<cfy> 谁敢这么做....
<adam8157> calebot: pms介个缩写真牛
<Stifler> 这个……
<jyfl987> 哈哈 pms
<cfy> pms有啥典故么?
<ghosTM55> 你们知道ubuntu下有什么好用的产品设计软件么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 搜索下大写的
<ghosTM55> mockup之类的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 古兰经, 读过的都知道, 相当得...和谐...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上次看过介绍 很和谐
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的和谐带引号...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在国内
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯嗯 呵呵
<cfy> jyfl987: 难不成是大姨妈?
<jyfl987> cfy: 还差一点
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧,我再搜搜...
 * jyfl987 在国内谈和谐 自动加引号
<adam8157> cfy: 明显美剧看的少...
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦...大姨妈来之前啊...
<jyfl987> reddit那人下那么多论文做什么
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯....是...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • VirtualBox 4.1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338862 甲骨文 发布 了开源虚拟机 VirtualBox v4.1 。 主要新功能包括： 支持虚拟机克隆 改进GUI 64位主机支持最高1TB内存 Windows客户机实验性支持WDDM图形驱动，支持Windows Aero和Direct3D Linux主机实验性支持PCI直通 等等。 统计信息: 发表于 由 levee — 2011-07-20 11:32
 * jyfl987 win8什么时候发布阿 老子都等不及了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> æ­»ee
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有所不知 win8一出来 arm-based的机器就会大量出来 到时候我们也可以跟着沾光
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥意思?跟arm有啥关系?
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<calebot> 现在 arm 的机器就不少啦
<jyfl987> cfy: 看来你不关心时事
 * calebot 觉得还是 x86 王道
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
 * MaskRay 不知道哪里关心时事
<jyfl987> calebot: 高频的少阿 那帮人都等着win8上市以后大量出arm笔记本阿 到时候我们买来 给他装ubuntu多爽
<cfy> 我之看solidot.org
<jyfl987> MaskRay: reader
<cfy> slashdot太不容易看...
<jyfl987> cb solidot hackernews 足够了
<cfy> MaskRay: solidot.org可以看点
<MaskRay> cb 是什么
<iGnome> cfy: 没脚本下载了嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: hackernews ? http://news.ycombinator.com/
<cfy> iGnome: 这个很清晰.你可以用浏览器下载嘛...总共才4个文件
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩  对这里最好 许多新应用都在这里发邀请
<cfy> iGnome: 优酷也有.只是不清晰
<MaskRay> 有什么好的 rss reader，最好终端用的
<iGnome> 很讨厌一个一个去点
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 为了崽崽 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 写个脚本更麻烦...还得天天围着网站跑....
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 等我开发吧 准备调用reader api来做个类似fetch mail那种的
<iGnome> 你赶紧恢复那脚本
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.得登陆了现在,你手头有账户么?
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> 有吧。下载不要帐号的吧
<cfy> iGnome: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc3ODIxODgw.html
<cfy> iGnome: 刚才我下载要的..
<cfy> iGnome: 这是收费的.不过用脚本就不收费了...
<iGnome> 我这没要
<cfy> iGnome: 动画片.....
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.....
<jyfl987> 我靠 g+真是雪崩阿
<jyfl987> 在小马哥那个照片上+了一下 结果收到了50多后续的评论
<iGnome> 没翻译的。 nnnd
<iGnome> 居然还限速。奇怪
<cfy> iGnome: 有字幕啊...
<cfy> iGnome: 不是,是收费版本...
<cfy> iGnome: 你说优酷吧...你用脚本下载
<iGnome> 字幕，不爽
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 哦....崽崽看不懂的....
<cfy> 你给配音好了....
<iGnome> 你像walle的dvd，还中文，连书里面的文字，都是中文
 * pityonline 上班真没劲……
<cfy> iGnome: 这都啥年代的了.......
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 要有图片……这是基本要求吧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 终端还要图片?
<MeaCulpa> w3m+feh?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你没玩过mutt?
<MaskRay> cfy: w3m framebuffer
<MaskRay> jyfl987: rss2email 后 mutt?
<cfy> MaskRay: 给个截图看看
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 对阿
<MaskRay> cfy: http://imm.io/7iSV
<cfy> MaskRay: 丑 啊.........我还是opera....
<MeaCulpa> ...无聊。直接newsbeuter
<MeaCulpa> 上curl...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 怎么抓的图
<MaskRay> jyfl987: import
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你不是终端么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 应该是 x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你没在tty下阿 对了 w3m有个 w3m-js
<jyfl987> 不过没用成功过
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 支持图片吗
<Kandu> MaskRay: 用 google reader api, w3m -dump 給 xsltproc 這樣應該不錯
<MaskRay> Kandu: 做不来……
<jyfl987> MaskRay: api很简单的
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不会
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 呵呵
<Kandu> MaskRay: 就 w3m -cookie -dump http://www.google.com/reader/atom/feed/RSS地址?n=条目数量 | xsltproc XX.xsl -
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Reader
<Kandu> MaskRay: 得到的 xml 自定義個 XX.xsl 轉換下就好看了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 图片怎么办？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒了
<MaskRay> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你剛說的是終端下看?
<cfy> 终端也要图片......
<MaskRay> Kandu: 终端下，但要用 framebuffer 显示图片
<Kandu> MaskRay: 用 xslt 轉換成網頁，然後再 w3m 網頁呢.這樣要兩步驟了
<Kandu> w3m 好像沒從 stdin 讀取網頁的設定
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenBSD 5.0 beta发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338868 OpenBSD发布了 5.0 beta版 ，正式版将于11月1日发布。 OpenBSD的开发发布周期为半年，但每次版本号只增加0.1，最新的正式版是5月1日发布的OpenBSD 4.9。 5.0的 主要特性 包括： amd64架构默认启用BIGMEM 支持Disk UID proxies (ftp-proxy(8)，tftp-proxy(8))使用divert(4) socket  ...
<MeaCulpa> 图片...fb下面用啥看？
<MaskRay> cfy: 算了，还是用 emacs newsticker，没图片的
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: FBI
<iGnome> cfy: 啥叫啥年代
<hgzhao> firefox5.0谁用过，怎么样？
<microcai> hgzhao: 没区别
<hgzhao> 那就不更新了，还是用老版 的
<MaskRay> cfy: postfix exim sendmail qmail 哪个好？
<cfy> MaskRay: exim吧,这个我用过. sendmail也用过,不过有此出问题,解决不来...只好exim
<cfy> MaskRay: 听说牛人使用sendmail.....
<MaskRay> Kandu: MeaCulpa: cfy: 我打算用 postfix 监控 port 25，让 rss2email 把 feed 发给 localhost:25，用 procmail 递送后 mutt 阅读
 * microcai 用 sendmail 
 * microcai 用 sendmail  有我的 systemd patch ....
<MaskRay> microcai: 启动服务倒不麻烦，自己写个
<microcai> MaskRay: 是 socket activation
<MaskRay> cfy: MTA EXIM POSTFIX
<MaskRay> Security: low-medium high
<MaskRay> Installation: medium easy-medium
<MaskRay> Configuration: easy-medium easy
<microcai> MaskRay:  有人发信才启动 sendmail
<MaskRay> Performance: medium high
<MaskRay> Features: medium-high medium
<MaskRay> microcai: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> html5
<MeaCulpa> hgzhao: FF6 Beta不错
<ghosTM55> MeaCulpa: FF6速度快么
<MeaCulpa> sendmail看图片？？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  U R out
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我把这类需求统统发给gmail,然后一个curl读google的 atom feed
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ff8 都有了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我知道，windows我用ff8
<MeaCulpa> microcai: nightly嘛，昨天出炉的bin
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... mutt有啥好...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在用ff5，不錯，html5 還有加上adobe flashplugin 11. b1
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在用ff5，不錯，html5 還有加上adobe flashplugin 11. b1.64bit
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 求解决方案
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 无解，我nvidia, FB无能，有事进X
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我又不是不用X……只是觉得 xterm 里执行程序好
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你要term里看rss还要看图？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我只用桌面看图，一切图片都feh
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: term里看rss，能看图就最好了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: not my style... 我只用rxvt看文字，图片就是桌面背景
 * juncojet 有米人阿，求助 播放器经常播放一半就没声音，网页上的视频也是。这是解码器还是硬件问题  求解决
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 【求助】播放器播放音乐 经常放一半就没声音了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338874 网页上的视频也是，看一半 突然电脑一卡，然后没声音 是解码器的问题，还是硬件问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 JuncoJet — 2011-07-20 12:41
<juncojet> ^k^: 机器人真聪明阿…………
<vic> 终于下雨了，可是悲剧的是一会上班却没雨伞
 * adam8157 pacman和yaourt都不支持正则表达式啊...(除了搜索的时候)
<vic> 你可以写扩展啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 丫蛋，FF8 刚才又有nightly上传了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 搜出来再egrep啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 多一道...你在用arch?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我在用windows, 小哥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是吧...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有什么问题么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 木有. 呵呵
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚醒
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 凸包你怎么写的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不懂 email. 我一般直到關機才關 fx(用 fx 閱讀)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 水平序
<MaskRay> Kandu: google 太慢了，觉得用 email 的一套处理不错
 * adam8157 发现zsh的全局alias相当有用啊, 可惜bash没有..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez 啥叫全局alias
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: alias -g
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 那是你email少，有google帮你担待，比你本机爽的多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以出现在命令的任何地方, 不局限于命令开头..
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 有啥区别
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 明白了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 可以出现在命令的各个地方，不仅是开头，比如 echo a C，C 是 | cat
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我要说的和你差不多……只是打字比你慢很多。。
<MeaCulpa> 哦...可以省却很多echo, cat, xargs
<adam8157> MaskRay: hiahia
 * MeaCulpa function党，alias尽量少
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 那个-s也很不错啊
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 立刻把我的 -g 全改成 -s
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 给我一个code看下, 我现在有很多问题(极角序)
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 喂喂喂用途不同的啊
<namoamitafo> alias的man在哪里看
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitafo, man zshbuiltins
<adam8157> MaskRay: zsh? -s是啥?
<namoamitafo> DRDarkRaven: 哦, bash没
<namoamitafo> kill也是builtin的啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442633/，Andrew's monotone chain convex hull algorithm
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 即所谓的“水平序”
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitafo, 都有，/bin/kill和builtin
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: monotone_chain 开头加句 sort(b, b+n);
<MaskRay> adam8157: 后缀，具体我也不知道
<jyfl987> 我记得vim好像可以竖着选定一个列 然后做左右移动的操作 那个怎么整来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: ctrl-v?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 解决了
<adam8157> jyfl987: good
<namoamitafo> 列可视模式
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过也泄泻你
<MeaCulpa> alias -s 是设置打开方式把
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a和b怎么分开?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: b 是输入，c 是输出，a 没用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alias -g
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人家已经解释过了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我zshrc里面一大排的global alias
<MeaCulpa> alias -s 不错，alias -s py=/usr/bin/python
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，我function和alias谨遵ksh教导，不敢有二
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<afaty> 为什么要alias -s这么用呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说最左点和最右点一定在凸包上, 然后左右扫? 很巧妙的办法, 我前些天看到黑书上说了这种方法, 还以为需要人工先把上面的点和下面的点分开的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所有func我最后都带; 不过还没变态到function XXX()
<MeaCulpa> afaty: 有的时候忘了给脚本加#!XXX
<afaty> alias py=python
<afaty> 直接这样可也以啊。
<MeaCulpa> afaty: 是么...那么猛啊
<MeaCulpa> zsh果然适合交互用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: b[0]是不是最好还要pop一次
<afaty> 不过不建议你这么玩。
<afaty> 还是规范你写代码的习惯吧。
<afaty> 我有同事写bash脚本直接不写头，但有时当前环境用的是sh，就出错了。
<afaty> afaty@afaty-laptop ~ $ alias py=python
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 21行和26行的cross的结果是不是 "<=" ?
<afaty> afaty@afaty-laptop ~ $ type py
<afaty> py is aliased to `python'
<namoamitafo> afaty: bash脚本头不写, 扔到BSD就完了.
<afaty> 所以嘛，好的写代码的习惯才重要呢。要不然只有你自己去维护自己的代码了。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 所以最后返回 size2-1 了，相当于把 0 pop 了。嗯，<= 比较好
<adam8157> jrrp
 * adam8157 .Oicebot on
 * adam8157 .oicebot on
<adam8157> .Oicebot on
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: function 可以省略的？
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 28.41% (Lv6)
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 可
<adam8157> .Oicebot off
<tenzu> jrrp
<tenzu> T_T
<adam8157> tenzu: 我给关了 哈哈
<afaty> #!/usr/bin/env python
<afaty> 这样写头会更好。
<tenzu> adam8157: 没看到你关,发晚了
<adam8157> afaty: 建议写清python的具体版本
<afaty> 版本可以在脚本里注明。
<MeaCulpa> 万一有binary的...万一有gplv3的。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 假设一个人写了个脚本，当中让你填用户名密码，那这个脚本就只有作者能用了哦
<MeaCulpa> 因为你一旦填了用户名密码，就算改了代码
<cfy> .....
<MaskRay> microcai: udevd[1902]: failed to execute '/usr/sbin/alsactl' '/usr/sbin/alsactl return 0' : No such file or directory
<cfy> 改了代码会怎么样?
<jiero> ovi map 没了。只有 nokia map了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: gpl改了代码就得再发布...
 * adam8157 GPLv3太严厉了, 如果linux用了GPLv3, 嵌入式linux基本上就全废了...
<cfy> adam8157: 这么恶心啊.......是说v3是吧....
<cfy> adam8157: 那改可执行文件算改代码不?
<cfy> 比如破解啥的?
<adam8157> cfy: gpl都得再发布, v3主要是得必须提供修改固件的方法
<adam8157> cfy: 不算, gpl的也用不着破解
<adam8157> c
<cfy> adam8157: 我自己用,都得再发布?
<adam8157> cfy: 简单说以前的gpl得让别人改 v3不但得让改还得让别人烧写到机器中
<cfy> adam8157: 是发布的时候得发布源代码么?
<adam8157> cfy: 需要再发布, 所以有些地方不适合用gpl
<adam8157> cfy: yep
<cfy> adam8157: 如果我自己拿来修改.不发布出来.即使别人知道我有修改,我也不用公布源代码吧
<cfy> 不然真得恶心死了.....
<adam8157> cfy: 原则上是需要的, 但是没有强制时间
<cfy> adam8157: 这样啊..........
<adam8157> cfy: 又没人让你用gpl的代码...
<cfy> 来lisp吧....
<cfy> 代码就是数据,haha
<afaty> 想想这几天的APPLE与HTC之问的问题，你会有好多想法。
<cfy> 在看以 GPL发布的Linux为什么比以BSD发布的FreeBSD成功。其实正是因为GPL的传染性。当一个开发人员在Linux基础上开发一个新功能之后， 不得不以GPL开放源代码，贡献回Linux，这样Linux本身才能越来也越壮大而且留住了相当的开发人员，形成了一个 优秀软件->很多使用者和贡献者->贡献－>更优秀的软件->更多的使用者和贡献者... 的良性循环。
<cfy> 引用...
<adam8157> cfy: 这只是其中之一的原因, linux管理的好, 适合开发, 吸引黑客也是很重要的原因
<afaty> 这中间有很多道德层面的东西。
<cfy> 那一个东西都不能多协议发布....
<cfy> qi-hardware公司如何作到的....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有好多超级黑客貌似不喜欢gpl
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯嗯, 玩儿bsd的很多大大大大牛
<euroford>  麒麟当年选用BSD内核，就是为了逃避GPL
<adam8157> cfy: 只要版权在你手里就可以用很多协议发布, 例如qt就以三种协议发布
<afaty> 这个东西嘛。。
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.还有个版权.
<adam8157> euroford: 麒麟还在乎这个? bsd他也没遵守啊, 它都没声明自己用了bsd的代码
<afaty> 等国家政策和GPL矛盾的时候，应该怎么办呢。
<cfy> 唉,得好好看清楚协议......
<afaty> 这是个问题。
<euroford> adam8157: 这应该是符合bsd协议的
<jyfl987> afaty: 当然是国家法律优先 许可证是基于所在国法律的阿 新西兰最近不是宣布不承认软件专利了么 呵呵
<jyfl987> euroford: 对 bsd协议是允许这么干的
<jyfl987> bsd协议好像反对你利用作者来做营销
<adam8157> euroford: 没声明就不符合...bsd有好几版, freebsd那版要求声明的
<afaty> 所以，从国家利益角度出发，麒麟就不应该开源。
<cfy> 用这个 http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/ 就欢乐了....
<jyfl987> 我说的是法律 什么狗屁利益
<adam8157> jyfl987: bsd好几版协议, 但是貌似没有限制商业
<adam8157> afaty: 去TM的国家利益
<afaty> 汗。。。
<afaty> 法律和国家利益不是一回事吗？
<adam8157> 不法制还狗屁国家
<euroford> afaty: 要靠麒麟来保证国家利益，开玩笑吧
<jyfl987> 额 这个小孩得补充下法律知识
<cfy> 党的利益.....
<jyfl987> 法律是一系列规定而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是他们一向不把法律放在眼里么?
<afaty> 法律不就是体现国家利益的工具么？
<euroford> cfy: 这个对了，我军大批使用XP，从来没给过钱的，哈哈
<jyfl987> afaty: 谁说的 法律是妥协各方利益的
<cfy> euroford: :D
<afaty> 不是各方，就是国家。
<afaty> 比如他们就没考虑我的利益。
<euroford> 这回马伦来，看得一清二楚
<MaskRay> rss feed，这两个词怎么用的？
<euroford> 刚刚升级到virtualbox 4.1挺好的
<euroford> 支持clone了
<calebot> 法律不执行有毛用
<euroford> 美国时间7月19日，是不是就是中国7月20？
<MaskRay> cfy: solidot rss 是啥？http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/index.rss ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<afaty> 扯远了，谈技术。
<calebot> spec 不写成 code 有毛用
<cfy> 我想想我改了多少代码....
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么意思?
<cfy> adam8157: 那不是每次改点啥,都要公布一下?
<cfy> gpl的
<adam8157> cfy: 没有限制时间
 * iGnome 支持毛用
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 hack 了 rss2email，让它用 procmail 把 feeds 投递到相应 maildir
<cfy> adam8157: 那我要对外界说么?
<adam8157> cfy: 不需要
<cfy> MaskRay: ..... 直接用浏览器看不就好了?
<adam8157> cfy: 这儿事实上放宽了一些限制
<cfy> adam8157: 哦. 没有限制时间这个....和不放出不就差不多了么....
<cfy> iGnome: ee你千万别gpl....
<iGnome> cfy: 那rar没密码吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 没有
<MaskRay> cfy: 太慢了
<cfy> MaskRay: ... 网页有很慢么?
<iGnome> 支持全球gpl
<cfy> iGnome: 否则改点代码还得惦记得公布....
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 没说的代码怎么办.....
<MaskRay> cfy: google reader 太慢，而且对键盘用户不友好
<cfy> iGnome: 你的代码都不说的...
<iGnome> 改了，通知下作者嘛。没关系。礼貌下而已
<cfy> MaskRay: 我直接去网站看的.
<cfy> iGnome: 我说你的.....
<iGnome> 我的说了。
<cfy> iGnome: 没协议的......
<cfy> 哪有...我看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 这不是懒人的作风。。
<iGnome> googlecode强制要选的。我乱选的
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<cfy> iGnome: 我装的是deb.没有吧.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有时懒得看......哈哈
<iGnome> 这不记得。 lol
<iGnome> 不在意
<cfy> iGnome: 还有一部,不过不太清晰.是快播的.你要的话,我可以传vps上
<cfy> iGnome: 英文,中文字幕
<iGnome> 不清晰的不要
<iGnome> 字幕的不要
<cfy> 还算清晰
<cfy> 307MB....rmvb
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这能看？
<cfy> 可以啊....
<cfy> 我看看能不能截图..
<iGnome> mplayer 的s就是截图
<iGnome> 设置下config先
<iGnome> vf=screenshot
<cfy> iGnome: 截图在哪里?
<iGnome> 当前目录吧。大概
<jiero> 有个香港女的拿到了 Nokia N950啊。。。中华区唯一吧。。。
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTnSPplqVcs
<cfy> iGnome: 没有...
<MaskRay> cfy: 新闻，你一般用啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 都是去网页看的
<iGnome> 设置config
<cfy> iGnome: http://imagebin.org/163921
<MaskRay> iGnome: 新闻用啥 rss 好
<MaskRay> iGnome: 给您上香
<jiero> 呃。。。比n900启动快多了。。。比N9还漂亮。。。
<iGnome> MaskRay: ？ 看新闻？
<MaskRay> iGnome: 嗯
<jiero> 实验型强于量产型。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/163922
<iGnome> 就这4个
<MaskRay> 新闻要闻-新浪新闻?
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: ee在给你秀opera.....
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 我的在这里... /home/cfy/.config/smplayer/screenshots/
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 干嘛smplayer
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B0%BC%E5%AE%89%E5%BE%B7%E7%89%B9%E4%BA%BA
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<cfy> iGnome: 方便啊
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iGnome> 操作？
<googleplus> jiero: 你喜欢nokia?
<cfy> iGnome: 要不要.要的话我上传
<iGnome> 破马天天摸主席。基
<iGnome> 不要。
<adam8157> hehe
<iGnome> 我下一半了啊
<cfy> iGnome: 不是,,,这个和你下的不一样的....
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> 什么情况?
<iGnome> 为啥不一样
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你再momo看？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> iGnome: 两部片子啊.......
<cfy> ...
<^k^> palomino|working: .. ..
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 主席终于发飙了。
<iGnome> cfy: 你。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 这个是 首次飞行
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTnSPplqVcs   悲剧，画个蜡烛都不像。。。
<iGnome> 你认为好看？
<cfy> iGnome: 那个是 翡翠骑士
<jiero> 给错了。。。 http://uploadpie.com/NsDaN
<iGnome> 我还以为只是翻译不同名字
<MaskRay> iGnome: http://feeds.feedburner.com/jandan ?
<cfy> iGnome: 都是绿灯侠系列的. 科幻嘛....好可以吧,貌似就这么两部
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> googleplus: 我想要 Meego 掌机。
<cfy> iGnome: 还有一部真人的.我还没找到能看的
<jiero> googleplus: 管是nokia还是其他的
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是吧。我都是点地址栏的rss图标。
<iGnome> cfy: 其实我不如下加菲猫。还是中文的。
<palomino|working> 风声过了么?
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 104集
<euroford> jiero: x86的meego机，出来了吗？
<jiero> iGnome:  看多了。
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 老看猫不好....傻傻的
<googleplus> jiero:nokia 不是放弃meego转投ms了吗？
<iGnome> 下到mp4。崽崽上厕所，就看
<cfy> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<cfy> 怎么不用ipad看.....
<palomino|working> ~_~ roylez
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 还是没躲过呀
<iGnome> 那烂家伙，上次把我的电影都冲了，该死的itunes。所以，我不用它了。
<namoamitafo> metacity里面如何把一个窗口切换到其他工作区? (键盘)
<jiero> euroford: 不知道哦。那个吗。x86的可选系统就多了。
<roylez> palomino|working: jike.com
<cfy> iGnome: 同步是很恶心的.......
<iGnome> 支持破马掐主席
<jiero> googleplus: 不管怎样出了的就是出了，Nokia N950真的很帅啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 越个狱好了
<iGnome> cfy: 94
<euroford> jiero: intel那个低功耗的，据说毫瓦级的那个
<palomino|working> .......我是被掐的 , iGnome
<iGnome> 越了的。一样
<cfy> iGnome: ssh拷贝
<cfy> 怎么一样?
<jiero> euroford: 没实际东西没实际想法。
<iGnome> scp，然后找不到电影
<cfy> 首先你能 scp或者sftp了,rsync
<iGnome> 罗嗦。不搞
<roylez> iGnome: 以后转这个搜索引擎吧 jike.com
<cfy> iGnome: 装个ifile.....
<iGnome> 这啥引擎
<jiero> iGnome: 用rsync应该可以吧。
<euroford> jiero: intel难产好几年了
<roylez> iGnome: 党国引擎
<jiero> euroford: 不管它。我需要的是才想。
<iGnome> jiero: bs osx . 不搞了
<iGnome> roylez: ..
<cfy> roylez: 什么破搜索引擎啊....
<cfy> roylez:  "其中14人被控图谋破坏在线支付服务PayPal的计算机系" 都搜索不到的....
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/163924
 * jiero 认为以后不需要搜索引擎了。。。
<iGnome> 党对你很放心啊。 roylez
<roylez> cfy: 说了是党国引擎
<jiero> haha
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,搜roylez比google好...
<iGnome> 居然不屏蔽
<jiero> 大家电脑开放互相链接就有了网址。
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> 不过结果里没github
<jiero> 还要搜索引擎干嘛。
<adam8157> roylez: 搜我的也搜到了chinaunix, 其它质量都不高...
<adam8157> roylez: 话说主席开始用雅黑了?
<cfy> roylez: iGnome: http://imagebin.org/163925
<iGnome> 搜索我的nick，居然有插楼
<jiero> 要买一个方正字体要多少钱啊。。。 ￥100 0000？
<roylez> adam8157: micro hei阿
<iGnome> cfy: 那啥。红字
<adam8157> roylez: oh
<jiero> adam8157: google 那个字体是找谁做的？
<euroford> 谁让方正就是国标的呢
<adam8157> jiero: 不晓得
<cfy> iGnome: gg.eeload.com
<ArcherTemp> 搜索东西用日语或其他鸟语，不会被屏蔽
<roylez> cfy: 你还在用仆街浏览器阿
<cfy> roylez: 什么浏览器?
<iGnome> myweb.cn.yahoo.com oops
<roylez> cfy: opera 偶仆啦 仆街的仆
<jiero> adam8157: 不是中国人做的？
<MaskRay> cfy: kandu: rss2email+procmail+mutt，搞好了，省掉了一个 MTA
<cfy> roylez: 还在用.....
<cfy> MaskRay: ...... 我还使用opera看好了....
<iGnome> 事实证明，不会机器的，都觉得opera容易用
<cfy> 360安全浏览器......
<jiero> 靠。。。 Liberation Mono 和 Droid 都是一个人做的。。。难怪我感觉熟悉。。。
<roylez> cfy: 昂坪360，安全浏览
<iGnome> jiero: 最近养树袋熊没。
<jiero> iGnome: 我养不起。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐去上学, 工作还是移民?
<iGnome> 邮寄一个玩具过来不
<jiero> iGnome: 你可以收养扬子鳄。我可是不能。
<googleplus> jiero: 能养？
<jiero> googleplus: 拖养
<iGnome> 喂下，又不犯法。
<jiero> adam8157: 上学+工作。
<adam8157> jiero: 求技术移民...
<iGnome> adam8157: 咋不求肉体移民
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/9yZdv.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不能养？？
<adam8157> iGnome: 肉体...
<jyfl987> jiero: 你能养指猴不
<jiero> jyfl987: 钱。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没心思养动物。
<adam8157> roylez: 主席啊...上班的时候就不能开你的图片...
<jiero> jyfl987: 我喜欢智能型高的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 怕什么 白澳政府不是有补助给你么
<jiero> jyfl987: 我喜欢你。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就养猩猩
 * adam8157 超级喜欢猫...
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<jiero> jyfl987: 没有。
<jyfl987> jiero: 行阿 你把我弄去白澳养好了 我还可以给你产出代码呢
<iGnome> 鸵鸟
<jiero> jyfl987: 没钱。
<jiero> jyfl987: 有钱就养。
<jyfl987> jiero: 吃饭上网总够的 白澳支持同性婚姻不 要不你跟我假结婚？
<iGnome> 我想养一匹马
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这个可以阿 北京还有骑马上班的呢  不过一匹马几万 一年花费也要几万
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/iu3z2/some_old_men_can_think_fast/
<iGnome> 城管会不准的
<jiero> jyfl987: 你太健忘了。算了。
<euroford> jyfl987: 骑马还要交排污清运费吧
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？
<iGnome> euroford: 这你都知道啊
<iGnome> 可以套一个袋子
<jyfl987> euroford:  没有 你带个桃子就可以了
<jyfl987> 套子
 * adam8157 发现linux算是澳洲移民的紧缺行业...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 真的有这个事哦 你看视频 很帅的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是管理员吧
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以来。
<iGnome> 你的马，才带套子。
<jiero> adam8157: 只要能找到工作。
<jyfl987> 套子方便
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只说了linux, 还有C的, IT的很多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有python的么 额
<iGnome> 以为洒牛奶啊。
<jyfl987> 多套几个
<adam8157> jiero: 是么, 貌似我们公司澳洲也有...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赢家 http://i.imgur.com/PecHd.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳北部那个达尔文是不是移民多？
 * Oicebot 对jyfl987说：可能是。
<googleplus> jiero: 那里的mm漂亮不？
<euroford> jiero: 听说没有华人，就没有澳洲的房地产？
<jyfl987> 白澳人口都集中东南沿海 我可以考虑在他面对南极洲的那个南部沿海定居阿
<iGnome> 没有华人，就没有澳洲的免费卫星锅。
<jyfl987> 没事可以去南极抓企鹅 额
<euroford> 全澳洲的人口加起来，还没有上海市的人口多
<jyfl987> euroford: 监狱里能有多少人呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米国的空乘，70年代 http://i.imgur.com/lly2J.jpg
<euroford> jyfl987: 哪里的监狱？
<jyfl987> euroford: 澳洲原来是大英帝国的新疆阿
<palomino|working> lol
<euroford> 听说澳洲全加起来，也就2000万吧
<jyfl987> 有 3kw了吧
<jyfl987> 白澳还有个大沙漠  不如加国好
<euroford> 算上华人，有可能
<adam8157> 为什么叫白澳?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以搜索白澳政策
<jiero> jyfl987: 那里不发达。
<euroford> 派2000万华人去，就成黄澳了
<jiero> googleplus: 漂亮。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • apt-get经常下载一些translationindex文件，却又下载不下来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338885 添加蛮多的PPA源之后，apt-get update每次升级都会下载很多translationindex或者translation-zh等文件，可有下不下来，显示失败，浪费很多时间，如何避免呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 petermaple — 2011-07-20 14:42
<jyfl987> jiero: 有网络接入不 我只关心这个
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 里 $< $> 这些含义在 perldoc 哪儿查的？
<jiero> 旁边pizza店里就有美女
<jyfl987> euroford: 我想过这问题 就是不知道要怎么运过去
<jyfl987> 估计得用航母运
<jyfl987> 有个电影不就是以白澳被亚洲入侵为背景的么
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/163928
<MaskRay> cfy: perldoc perlvar
<jiero> euroford: 中国人的房产商业老外不会看的。
<jiero> euroford: 虚高价格。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你自问自答干嘛?
<euroford> 他们最怕这个了，但有拜托不了
<euroford> 中国人到澳洲买房啊
<jiero> 哦。买楼也和多数白人无关。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我喜欢man.perldoc太长了...呵呵
<jiero> euroford: 基本白人不住楼房。
<jiero> euroford: 20%以下住楼的感觉。
<euroford> 是澳洲的楼房不多而已
<roylez> cfy: man perlvar ...
<jiero> 恩。住楼干嘛。。。
<euroford> 地方大了，还爬楼干什么？
<cfy> roylez: ? 主席也用perl了?
<jiero> euroford: 不同。这里住宅往外辐射很远很远。
<roylez> cfy: 在老板的淫威下学了半小时...
<ArcherTemp> 乡下住，城里工作，老外很早就那么干了
<cfy> roylez: .....
<jiero> euroford: 我坐飞机一看曾以为是珊瑚礁。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/0ZByC.jpg
<jiero> euroford: 实际上是屋顶。
<euroford> ArcherTemp: 所以油价上涨，对他们的影像很大
<jiero> 上万屋顶。
<cfy> roylez: 好老板 :D
<jyfl987> jiero: 在白奥可以自由的使用无线电不？
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么是无线电:D
<palomino|working> lol
<euroford> 哪个国家都不行吧
<ArcherTemp> euroford  确实，没油就没了 传统
<iGnome> 自由频段，都行的。
<iGnome> cfy: roylez老了，折腾不起要记住很多变量的pl了。
<jiero> 不知道。
<roylez> cfy: 不能像神一样万寿无疆的人，不要学perl了
<euroford> 神也记不住啊。perl之第一位的问题。
<cfy> roylez: 没关系,来common lisp吧
<cfy> roylez: 正则速度和perl一样呢
<iGnome> 我不记得，就查表。
<iGnome> lisp更加搞晕人嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 来common lisp,不用查表 lol
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 我们不需要数学计算啊
<cfy> iGnome: 符号处理也行啊...你看emacs
<iGnome> 文本处理，只有perl
<cfy> emacs啊....
<roylez> cfy: 速度。。。ruby的够好了
<cfy> iGnome: 那改成emacs lisp
<MaskRay> 用其它的也能代替
<cfy> MaskRay: re...perl不是唯一的.
<cfy> http://apple.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/20/0535241
<euroford> perl用gnu的正则库，还是自己有？
<cfy> 自己的
<iGnome> 911:  911  2011-07-20 11:32:19 md5sum md5-pic 125705.44608609_500.jpg |perl -e 'use Data::Dumper; %h=map{split /\ \ /} <>; print Dumper \%h;'
<MaskRay> cfy: man 和 perldoc 有啥差别？好像一样的嘛
<iGnome> MaskRay: 咋会一样？
<iGnome> perldoc -f
<euroford> gnu的re库不是号称，速度世界第一吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是差不多
<cfy> euroford: 给出处
<MaskRay> iGnome: 不待参数时
<googleplus> jiero: mac os是不是也算正宗的unix?
 * Oicebot 对googleplus说：是。
<euroford> cfy: 很久以前看到的新闻
<cfy> MaskRay: perldoc 7个单词,man 3个....
<iGnome> MaskRay: 通常，都是指定查啊
<cfy> euroford: 我看到的文章说 perl的快很多....
<iGnome> 只达函数
<cfy> 然后有看到说common lisp的有些地方已经比perl的还快
<iGnome> 我喜欢可以一直嵌套下去的写法
<ArcherTemp> 我听说GO语言秒杀一切
<iGnome> 听说的，一边去
<cfy> ArcherTemp: 你让haskell和lisp请何以堪....
<googleplus> ArcherTemp: 谁说的？
<cfy> ArcherTemp: 给出处
<ArcherTemp> ^_^
<roylez> 直接被神秒了阿
<iGnome> 果断
<euroford> ArcherTemp: go gcc4.6以后就成标配了
<googleplus> ArcherTemp: go是ken 整出来的？
<roylez> euroford: gcc4.6以后可以编译go了？
<cfy> 听说haskeller都不怎么鸟go.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 是不?
<iGnome> 说不定2年后，没go了
<euroford> roylez: 是的，1110里就会有了
<MaskRay> 就是 ken 又怎样，人家年纪大了，创造力不行了
<cfy> cl-ppcre: It is fast. If compiled with CMUCL it outperforms Perl's highly optimized regex engine (written in C) which to my knowledge is faster than most other regex engines around.
<roylez> euroford: 很看不下去go的函数写成 parseArg 这样，parse_arg多好
<cfy> 引用: http://cl-debian.alioth.debian.org/repository/rvb/cl-ppcre-sarge/doc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: CL-PPCRE - portable Perl-compatible regular expressions for Common Lisp
<euroford> MaskRay: 经验啊
<iGnome> 失败的语言，多了
<iGnome> 下完了
<cfy> euroford: 有不是只有一个大牛
<cfy> euroford: 又不是
<cfy> euroford: 你让common lisp界请何以堪 :D
<euroford> 前车之鉴啊
<cfy> euroford: lisp出来多少年了.
<cfy> 然后汇合到 common lisp
<euroford> cfy: 不好意思，从来没有玩过lisp
<cfy> euroford:  :)
<roylez> Ken又如何，打的过 Ryo 吗
<jiero> googleplus: 哦。是啊。不想回答这些问题了哦。
<googleplus> 话说：贝尔那群人在干吗？谁知道？
<ArcherTemp> 语言是用来用的，我看好GO，
<iGnome> cfy: nnnnd 这大文件，拷贝不回去了的
<roylez> googleplus: 吃披萨，看毛片
<cfy> iGnome: 什么意思?
<MaskRay> haskell 的人都是做学术的，大量论文的
<cfy> iGnome: split一下好了
<euroford> roylez: 然后呢？
 * adam8157 go的代码规范看着别扭
<iGnome> 那mkv啊。
<iGnome> @
<cfy> iGnome: 你说超过4G,然后fat32放不下?
<roylez> euroford: die
<euroford> roylez: 这也太快了吧
<cfy> iGnome: 果断split啊.或者别解压了.
<euroford> roylez: 想die不容易啊
<googleplus> roylez: 他们貌似没那个功能了，还看片？
<jiero> cfy: 有啥移动设备的分区格式- linux用的可以设置不搞权限的？
<cfy> iGnome: 回家再解....或者果断格式化成ext2.....
<iGnome> cpu在解压中，嚎叫。
<cfy> ......
<jiero> cfy: ext2太慢。。。
<cfy> jiero: 不太清楚
<cfy> .....
<cfy> jiero: 那ext4?
<cfy> iGnome: 不是...
<cfy> iGnome: 你直接dd到sdb算了...这样快 :D
<euroford> fedora14默认使用btrfs了
<cfy> 搞分区.然后直接dd
<jiero> cfy: reiserfs 可以不？
<euroford> 不好意思，是fedora16
<jiero> cfy:  ext4 数据不好恢复。
<cfy> jiero: 不清楚这些,反正我是ext2,ext3,ext4
<iGnome> 丫丫的。mkv不带字幕的。去死
<cfy> jiero: 那你想用哪个? 我本来就没想回复数据
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 有字幕文件的呀...
<iGnome> 还要另外找
<cfy> iGnome: 你没下载? 这种射手网站也很多吧 搜搜...
<jiero> cfy: 听说有几十种呢。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 帖子理由的...你没看到?
<jiero> cfy: 我也没用过几种。
<cfy> iGnome: 帖子里有的...你没看到?
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: 哪个好?
<iGnome> 绿灯侠：翡翠骑士(中英双字幕） / 这啥哦
<cfy> iGnome: 就这个啊.......
<iGnome> 到底是哪个
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么了?
<iGnome> 绿灯侠：首次飞行？
<jiero> cfy: 我不知道啊。移动设备哪个好？ btrfs ？
<cfy> iGnome: 翡翠骑士
<euroford> meego用的也是btrfs
<cfy> jiero: 也许吧,但是btrfs不太稳定吧.很稳定了么?
<iGnome> 完美对应中文720p，楼主太感谢了！
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> iGnome: 话说你下载下来自己看?
<jiero> cfy: 我今天被刺激到了。人家用inkscape画画都那么好。
<cfy> jiero: .....
<euroford> cfy: 有fedora冲在前面，很快就会稳定的
<jiero> cfy: http://vector.tutsplus.com/articles/interviews/interview-with-dismecha/
<roylez> jiero: ...有人拿excel都画很好呢...
<cfy> euroford: 对哦....fedora不稳定的...
<euroford> cfy: 过程是从不稳定，到稳定
<cfy> euroford: 我等debian stable 就等稳定的好了 :D
<euroford> 关键要判断发展方向，和不断改进
<euroford> debian stable=die
 * adam8157 发现我已经超过澳洲移民的评分标准了...
<googleplus> …
<namoamitafo> euroford: debian stable == die?? ...
<iGnome> 这样的场景，小孩子会怕的
<gebjgd> 怕毛？
<iGnome> gebjgd: 乖，你又不理解小孩子。
<iGnome> 兰戈？
<euroford> iGnome: 多看些A片就好了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 再发给我看看 刚才掉线了
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 发什么？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 刚才你发的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 趁休假，赶紧生个。就了解小屁孩了
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 我刚才什么都没发
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没钱没时间
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 哼
<billlee> 请问配置autoconf时，控制某项功能的开关一般是设置成gcc -D宏还是config.h宏？
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<iGnome> 兰戈Rango(2011) cfy
<MaskRay> /etc/fstab 中的挂载顺序如何指定
<billlee> MaskRay, 最后一个参数 pass
<cfy> iGnome: 什么东西?
<billlee> MaskRay, pass 小的先挂载
<billlee> MaskRay, 几个文件系统的 pass 可以重复
<jyfl987> billlee: 阿 我多年不知道那是什么意思 你一句话就给我解释清楚了
<cfy> 那个是fsck的吧
<MaskRay> billlee: 这个不是给 fsck 做的
<cfy> billlee: The  sixth  field,  (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to determine
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么顺序?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我有两项：/dev/sda8                    /usr/portage/distfiles ext4     noatime                         0 0
<billlee> cfy, jyfl987, MaskRay 不好意思，搞错搞错，弄混了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MaskRay> http://www.ioi2011.or.th/detailed_schedule
<MaskRay> /usr/portage/distfiles /home/ftp/distfiles none bind 0 0
<cfy> MaskRay: 从上往下挂载啊
 * billlee 表示这个名称 pass 太混淆了
<cfy> 一个一个来
<MaskRay> 如果直接这样用，/usr/portage/distfiles 不会被挂载
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/163932
<cfy> 为啥,来不及挂载么?
<billlee> 从上往下，那么挂载 / 时不会把 /proc, /tmp 覆盖吗？
<MaskRay> /usr/portage/distfiles /home/ftp/distfiles 指向的都是 /usr/portage 对应的分区的 /distfiles
<ArcherTemp> 苹果批准Google+ iPhone应用
<iGnome> 覆盖算啥
<iGnome> 替换
<iGnome> cfy: 看没。rango
<iGnome> torrent
<cfy> iGnome: 是部电影么?没有
<iGnome> 要不
<iGnome> 当然
<MaskRay> 我是这样理解的
<roylez> iGnome: 为啥囡囡今天没来阿？
<cfy> iGnome: 你怎么给我?
<billlee> 我的fstab是proc在最前面挂，如果按顺序，那么挂/时/proc不会被覆盖掉？
<adam8157> iGnome: 好看呢? 你现在看的电影都和崽崽趋于一致了?
<iGnome> 邮件嘛
<iGnome> roylez: ..谁
<iGnome> adam8157: 别人才推荐的
<cfy> iGnome: 我不要torrent....连客户端都没装啊.....我去快播下好了
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 那怎么下
<cfy> 快播啊.win的软件
<roylez> iGnome: lainme ...
<iGnome> 没那软件
<iGnome> roylez: 估计去hk了
<roylez> iGnome: 没那么快吧
<iGnome> 就这阵子吧
<adam8157> 学生啊, 要放假的啊
<iGnome> nnnd tracker全灭？
<iGnome> cfy: 你去下载吧。下完传我？
<cfy> iGnome: 你还没有下载?
<iGnome> 居然tracker没一个连上的。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGnome: 988MB rmvb
<iGnome> 。1.37G
<jyfl987> iGnome: 上 kad吧
<cfy> iGnome: 那我下载好,放 vps上,给你
<iGnome> 没magnet，只有torrent
<iGnome> 好罗。拖晕你的vps
<Pwnna> bitbucket
<Pwnna> ..
<cfy> 那我顺便试试 opera 的代理功能
<iGnome> 你看，有脚本多好，直接在vps上拖。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> unite?
<cfy> iGnome: 快播是windows软件啊.....
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯
<adam8157> iGnome: 去yyets下吧, ed2k的, 也有网盘的..
<iGnome> vps上跑一个
<iGnome> yy那，还没倒闭？
<adam8157> iGnome: nope
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/163934
<iGnome> 好久没ed2k了
<cfy> iGnome: 如何最快上传到vps?
<iGnome> cfy: 没人解析，接管下协议
<iGnome> 。这我不知道。
<cfy> iGnome: sftp速度怎么样?
<iGnome> s的，可能慢点吧。直接ftp
<jyfl987> cfy: uucp那个协议最省事 不过自己写的最省事
<Kandu> cfy: qvod 好用不?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 直接在 vps 上下bt 不就得了？
<cfy> Kandu: 好用啊.速度挺快的.
<jyfl987> cfy: 自己写个 基于udp的 多个包一起发的 肯定速度快
<iGnome> 恩。vps直接下bt
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我懒得用bt.....qvod也是p2p的
<iGnome> 下那1.37G的
<cfy> jyfl987:  ....... 给ee下个视频...我还得写程序.......太累了 :D
<iGnome> :P
<alvin_rxg> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/20/039232  <== 还有1人性别未知……
<jyfl987> cfy: 下完以后用信鸽给他带去？
<adam8157> vps上bt小心被封
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<cfy> iGnome: 你啥时候来的...我可以拷贝给你....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pdfmod
<cfy> 我上传都有90k/s....
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你看看你那里有deb了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新的pdf修改工具
<iGnome> . 你在哪里嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在就边上传到vps.到时候有问题就用par2试试
<cfy> iGnome: 嘉兴啊.....
<iGnome> 哦。不知道那远不啊
<iGnome> 我看地图去
<cfy> iGnome: 和杭州或者上海 30min 差不多,反正用不到1h
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, testing？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有openfetion么？
<alvin_rxg> 也有， backports
<alvin_rxg> +testing
<iGnome> maps居然不动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, deb?
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁那么蛋疼给编译了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁维护的？
<alvin_rxg> aron
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Maintainer: Aron Xu <blabla@blabla.com>
<adam8157> blah...
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: nah，德国多为 bla
<cfy> iGnome: 晚上你来的吧,晚上估计就好了
<cfy> iGnome: 3h吧.剩余
<afaty> 原来blabla.com这域名是Aron Xu的哦。
<adam8157> cfy: 你也在长沙?
<cfy> adam8157: 我不在....你怎么会认为我在长沙呢?
<iGnome> cfy: 经过。只到乌镇。
<adam8157> afaty: 应该是随便写的, 我在上班, 竟然还脑残的打开了
<adam8157> 竟然还是个X网站
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.........
<iGnome> 这近
<googleplus> missing: 请问，在这里怎么隐藏ip
<adam8157> cfy: 以为神晚上去你家...
<cfy> adam8157: 不会 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 你是啥时后来?
<afaty> 哈哈，转发到另一个网站上了，不少MM图片。
<iGnome> 。要去就去家里。
<adam8157> googleplus: 搜索freenode unaffiliated cloak
<iGnome> 23号到乌镇
<googleplus> adam8157: 嗯，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> googleplus: 不是说了，直接去 #freenode 要个 cloak 呀
<cfy> iGnome: 23号........
<googleplus> alvin_rxg:没人理我
 * Oicebot 理了一下googleplus
 * adam8157 一会儿请microcai吃晚饭...
<alvin_rxg> googleplus: 随便挑个 戴帽子的呗
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 28.41% (Lv6)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，adam8157小哥。
<googleplus> alvin_rxg:嗯
<cfy> .oicebot off
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> 没人品
<cfy> 竟然已经是关闭状态......
<Stifler> jrrp
<iGnome> 这啥嘛。
<iGnome> 居然私人bot。该踢了。
<cfy> iGnome: 你可以给他个+q :D
 * cfy afk
<iGnome> 让 roylez 上
<savr> omg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来是你接待他的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是住我这儿 就是一会儿吃个饭
<iGnome> 额。输入错误
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那干嘛不请我吃？
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 应该是op
<adam8157> jyfl987: 来不?
<iGnome> 准备给你op的。 :D
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在哪里？
<jyfl987> 主席也有点背的时候
<adam8157> jyfl987: 科学院南路2号
<jyfl987> adam8157: 地铁什么站？
<iGnome> 来了
<iGnome> roylez:
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最近的地铁是五道口吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那离lerosua近  要不叫 xwinx和lerosua一起去吃饭 我在大望路这 额
<Stifler> hao ka
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道他们在哪, microcai已经在我们公司楼下了, 一会儿开会, 让他自己溜达先
<Stifler> 网购大概多久能到？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他们在苏州街 不是离你很近么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 表示刚来北京 不熟...
<blackrose_> 大家好，今天遇到个问题，手头有一个dell的本子，装了fedora13。本子的本地网卡是atheros ar8152，用lspci命令可以看到网卡驱动正常，但是用ifconfig命令却无法看到eth0，请问这是为什么？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, blackrose_老爷
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 阿 你才来阿 那好吧 等microcai8月上班的时候 咱们再一起碰头吧 把频道里能叫来的都叫来
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 40.29% (Lv9)
<jyfl987> jrrp
 * Oicebot jyfl987今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 73.43% (Lv15)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 哼哼 怎么我的这么高
<jyfl987> 难道是越话唠 人品越高？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你试试
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * Oicebot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 95.8% (Lv20)
<jyfl987> 额 骂死可雷
<jrrp> 哼哼
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 40.29% (Lv9)
<^k^> 靠,有人改名成jrrp
<jrrp> hoho 不错不错
<blackrose> 大家好，今天遇到个问题，手头有一个dell的本子，装了fedora13。本子的本地网卡是atheros ar8152，用lspci命令可以看到网卡驱动正常，但是用ifconfig命令却无法看到eth0，请问这是为什么？
 * Oicebot ^k^今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 85.18% (Lv18)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, blackrose欧吉桑
<cfy> iGnome: 干嘛....
<jrrp> ^k^: 鸡动啥
<iGnome> 测试
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 98.39% (Lv20)
<cfy> 测试.......
<iGnome> 包吃包住不
<Stifler> -.-
<cfy> 吓我一跳....破铃声....
<billlee> ^k^ 不是机器人？
<adam8157> jrrp: 来了一个半月
<^k^> 我重启一下
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 28.41% (Lv6)
<cfy> iGnome: ?什么呀...你不来嘉兴啊....
<jrrp> billlee: 人鸡合一的
<adam8157> .Oicebot off
<iGnome> 发现手机，没导入gmail通讯录。。
<iGnome> 临时加
<Pwnna> >_>
<cfy> ....
<savr> when do I get operate status?
<jrrp> adam8157: 那不是才来么 在科学院做啥 ? 莫非和薇菜同事
<adam8157> jrrp: 同事? 他不是要去sina么...
<jrrp> adam8157: 那你呢
<adam8157> jrrp: 详询 www.adam8157.info
<cfy> iGnome: 对了.我下的是英文的.中英字幕
<iGnome> 好的
<edison0354> adam8157: 又是一个投身帝都的？
 * jrrp 用info域名的都是穷鬼 比如我的 geek42.info
<edison0354> microcai: 你来帝都上班了？
<adam8157> 我给帝都添堵了
<adam8157> jrrp: 续费又不便宜
<jrrp> adam8157: 原来是红毛 那个谁不也在么
<adam8157> jrrp: 谁?
<jrrp> adam8157: 还行吧 7刀也不贵
<adam8157> jrrp: 续费和别的一样的啊
<jrrp> adam8157: 上次 这里不是有两个红毛的么
<edison0354> adam8157: 我了个去……红帽的……牛……
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> lerosua:
<adam8157> 没啥牛的
<lerosua> iGnome: 啥事，快说，我要去拆机箱
<jrrp> edison0354: 红毛也有扫地的 lol
<lainme> jrrp: .com续费也就$7.5的样子。活动时买的，$1的.com
<jrrp> lerosua: 终于滚蛋了 哈哈
<iGnome> 那你先去。 lerosua
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jrrp> lainme: 我在godaddy买的info 用pack买的 7个才2刀还是1刀
<jrrp> 所以有个 lerosua.info  哈哈
<lainme> jrrp: 倒卖域名！？
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子你上来了啊
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> adam8157: 恩，还活着
<edison0354> lainme: MM啥时候去HK？
<jrrp> lainme: 可惜 lerosua也穷鬼 不肯出钱赎回  这一转眼都半年了
<lerosua> jrrp: who are you
<jrrp> lerosua: 我是阿黄
<edison0354> lerosua: jyf
<lerosua> jrrp: 又是马甲帝
<edison0354> lerosua: 斗篷你whois不就行了……
<lainme> edison0354: 八月下旬 :)
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<edison0354> lainme: 是不是有HK学生证啊？
<edison0354> lainme: 买水果有优惠啊……
<lerosua> edison0354: 猜到是他了，也只有他才会这么无聊。
<lainme> edison0354: 不知道
<lerosua> 谁买水果有优惠
<edison0354> lerosua: 不一定噢，蓝鬼大叔也是……
<edison0354> lerosua: HK有水果学生优惠啊
<lerosua> edison0354: 那买来 过关 也要交税吧？
<edison0354> lerosua: 不知道
<adam8157> lerosua: 盒子扔掉一般都不会问你要关税
<cfy> 貌似有个总价上限啥的
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 随身物品.我听同学说的
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<Stifler> 大家好
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍨ 
<iGnome> lerosua: 你手机的gtalk可以登录不。我这不行了。
<lerosua> iGnome: 当然可以了，那是你那网络不行了
<iGnome> 难道cs的网络，被xx了？
<afaty> 用lspci命令可以看到网卡驱动正常，但是用ifconfig命令却无法看到eth0，请问这是为什么？  这个理解本身是有问题了。
<iGnome> 还没找到修改gtalk密码的地方。我咋记得修改过一次。
<cfy> afaty: ifconfig -a
<iGnome> lerosua: 赶紧找下吧
<billlee> afaty, lspci 怎么知道驱动正常？应该是 lsmod 吧
<afaty> 所以说嘛，lspci和驱动没任何关系。
<qingling`> iGnome: ee,fvwm平铺你常用不?
<iGnome> 不用
<iGnome> 直接切换
<lerosua> iGnome: 找啥。
<iGnome> 设置gtalk密码的地方，
<qingling`> iGnome: 哦
<krfantasy> 请问evolution-data-server到底有什么用，就是不给删？
<iGnome> krfantasy: 依赖导致的
<lerosua> iGnome: gtalk密码就是你的gmail密码啊。
<iGnome> 是啊。手机上，哪里修改。
<lerosua> iGnome: 手机是无法改的。
<calebot> iGnome: google accounts
<iGnome> nnnnd 不是吧
<lerosua> iGnome: 得用浏览器上google改
<iGnome> 输入一次就不能改了？
<afaty> krfantasy: evolution-data-server应该是邮件用户代理。
<afaty> 是gnome桌面自带的邮件客户端。
<billlee> afaty, krfantasy evolution-data-server 是 evolution 的组件，The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing
<billlee>  mail, calendar, addressbook, tasks and memo information.
<krfantasy> 把evolution卸了，放着这样一个东西看着真别扭:-X
<afaty> evolution database backend server
<afaty> SORRY.
<afaty> 刚正在查。
<calebot> krfantasy: 所以说 ubuntu 乱搞
<edison0354> iGnome: 用cmnet就可以登gtalk了
<afaty> 可以一起干掉。
<krfantasy> calebot: 有道理，ubuntu官方源里的包都怪怪的。。。
<iGnome> edison0354: 没设置那个。
<edison0354> iGnome: 你是edge上网不……别告我你是3G……
<iGnome> 除开手机和wifi，其他都没设置
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt运行错误，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338899 sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt 运行错误，提示 vmware下的linux要安装tools 比较麻烦。请按照下面的步骤来操作。 1、以ROOT身份进入LINUX 2、按下 CTRL+ALT组合键，进入主操作系统，点击VMWARE状态栏安装提示，或者点击 SETTING ...
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 要流量的，都没动
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡。。。
<lainme> roylez: 什么意思
<roylez> lainme: 跟你打招呼阿
<iGnome> indicator-datetime -> libedataserverui1.2-11 -> evolution-data-server 这样导致的
<missing> roylez: 赞
<roylez> missing: 死咪...
<lerosua> tenzu:
<missing> roylez: 七年之痒,我理解你,主席:-D
<iGnome> 他早痒了。
<roylez> 你又理解啥了？
<lainme> roylez: 哦，没见过这个说法
<iGnome> lainme: 那是小妹朵的意思
<iGnome> 囡囡
<missing> iGnome: ee你就早挠过了^_^
<iGnome> 哪里看出的？
<afaty> gmail打不开。。。
<missing> lol
<afaty> 急死了。。
<missing> afaty: 翻墙啊
<afaty> 出去了。
<missing> gmail挂了
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/163939
<calebot> gmail uptime 不怎么样
<roylez> missing: 上gmail之前你没求神
<missing> roylez: 我的可以啊,主席
<edison0354> calebot: 你那里都有问题？我在帝都都没事啊
<missing> 哈哈
<afaty> Hey lwm321@gmail.com, is that really you?
<afaty> It looks like you’re signing in to your account from a new location. Just so we know this is you — and not someone trying to hijack your account — please complete this quick verification. Learn more about this additional security measure.
<afaty> 我晕。。。
<iGnome>   leeaman 		 文章标题 : Re: 比较稀饭！！
<iGnome> 帖子: 26735 		身为你的老乡,我为你的审美赶到耻辱
<missing> iGnome: 干嘛?
<missing> iGnome: 新脚本?
<missing> 说话阿
<iGnome> 啥。瞟见你的一句话而已
<missing> 去死
<missing> 等我灭了那个菜鸟
<missing> NNND
<missing> 正太来了
<iGnome> missing: 你最近得意了？你敢骂主席不。
<missing> iGnome: 得意鸡毛,什么时候我都敢骂主席阿,打不了跨省
<iGnome> 说说
<iGnome> 才不是这。
<missing> 说啥
<iGnome> 你试试。
<iGnome> 我围观
<missing> iGnome: 给我一个理由?
<missing> 我骂人的水平还可以的
<iGnome> 你新人啊。跟不上时代的
<missing> roylez: 主席,ee要我骂你...你喜欢不?我是女的
<pointer> 又肿么了……
<iGnome> 你脱离现实很久了。看吧
<missing> 哇,+o了
<savr> when am I going to become an operate?
<savr> a factory of 84 is rather small
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 踢我咩?
<missing> 吓得我
<metbsd> 怎么在普通PC上学习AIX啊
<metbsd> AIX和SOLARIS
<pointer> 到底肿么了
<pointer> 什么情况
 * missing 恭送ee下班
<missing> 哈哈
<roylez> 真的不回来了吗...
<edison0354> ……
 * Oicebot 跟 roylez 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<missing> roylez: 主席你好帅,哈哈
<missing> 有来,这次是我????????????????
<missing> 呵呵
<pointer> 大家好恩
<Oicebot> 你好呀, pointer妹子
<pointer> ﹁_﹁
<missing> pointer: 小正太放假不去旅游啊,人说山西好风光哦
<pointer> missing, 啊这个
<edison0354> missing: 山西好毛
<missing> pointer: 阿姨想你呀
<pointer> missing, ﹁_﹁
<missing> edison0354: 我知道不好,哄小正太阿,猪头
<roylez> missing: 你害的，我被神威胁了
<iGnome> 这下有理由了。
<missing> iGnome: welcome back
<iGnome> roylez: 记住啊。
<missing> roylez: 我哪里害的到主席哦
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<pointer> 山西不好……啊……不好……
<pointer> 空气污染阿
<iGnome> lol
<missing> 空气非常不好,
<roylez> missing: 16:42 <         iGnome> 我会要吃空你的。吃3餐
<edison0354> missing: 你是阿姨？
<edison0354> pointer: 孩子你山西的？
<pointer> 这些人都是谁……
<pointer> edison0354, 恩
<missing> roylez: oo,来吧,现在西江水带沙,管饱
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> missing: 阿姨好……
<edison0354> pointer: 哪里？
<missing> edison0354: 你是正太不?
<pointer> edison0354 太原
<hata> quit
<pointer> （怪阿姨起开……
<edison0354> pointer: 哦……
<edison0354> pointer: 外地人不一定知道起开始啥意思……
<pointer> edison0354, 啊你在山西么
<missing> pointer: 你爸爸是挖煤的?
<edison0354> pointer: 恩
<pointer> missing, 不是﹁_﹁
<edison0354> missing: 脱离正太的年龄了
<missing> pointer: 哦,干嘛的,你爸爸?
<missing> edison0354: 哦,处男也行
<pointer> missing, 干吗要告你﹁_﹁
<edison0354> missing: ……
<missing> pointer: 不听话,阿姨不喜欢,不给你糖糖吃
<missing> edison0354: ...
<pointer> missing, 巧克力有么
<missing> pointer: 有二手奶~
<missing> 喝不?
<edison0354> missing: 好久没见过这么彪悍的妞了……
<pointer> missing, 不要
<missing> pointer: 你要啥?
<missing> edison0354: 嗯,夏天来了
<pointer> missing, 巧克力﹁_﹁
<edison0354> missing: 滚床单会热的
<missing> pointer: 哦,我上公路看看有没有拉屎想巧克力的
<missing> edison0354: 阿姨家有空调
<pointer> missing, 什么……
<missing> pointer: 想<>象
<missing> 换个字
<iGnome> 丫丫的。这黑脸这么妖怪了。
<pointer> 额？
<missing> iGnome: 你都给主席踢,我有什么不能做的
<missing> 哈哈
<iGnome> 这啥逻辑。
<iGnome> 那是主席顽皮。
<missing> 今天忙死了,消遣一会啦
<iGnome> 又来了。
<MKT16> 无聊，有什么又意思的网站推荐下
<pointer> 乃是谁……
<missing> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 我找疼猪来玩你。
<iGnome> tenzu:
<iGnome> 我下班了
<missing> iGnome: ...疼疼
<missing> tenzu: 你会玩sm不?
<iGnome> 测试黑脸的胆子
<missing> 胆子?我怕怕哦
<MKT16> iGnome: 这么早就下班？
<^k^> iGnome, ....  ㍨ 
<iGnome> .
<missing> iGnome: 下班啦
<missing> 我又要干活去了,NNND,烦死
<MKT16> 我是没活儿干 闲死啊 还得装着做正经事的样子
<pointer> ﹁_﹁看书去……、
<pointer> 啊啊啊啊我要移民的
<edison0354> missing: 阿姨家有好吃的没？
<MKT16> pointer, 你要移哪啊
<pointer> MKT16, 英国不错，或者法国 德国
<edison0354> pointer: 你五中还十中还附中？
<pointer> edison0354,    36
<edison0354> pointer: ……
<pointer> edison0354, 啊啊啊
<MKT16> pointer, 貌似都不是移民国家呀，有追求
<pointer> MKT16, 唔？
<edison0354> MKT16: 为啥不是MTK……
<MKT16> edison0354, 呵呵 单位电脑的用户名 market的意思
<MKT16> pointer, 我的意思是欧洲国家移民是不是比较有难度
 * Oicebot 对MKT16说：啊？这不知道。
<pointer> MKT16, 无所谓
<pointer> MKT16, 美国也好
<pointer> MKT16, 澳大利亚也说英文的
<MKT16> 那个Oicebot是机器人？
<MKT16> pointer, 对澳大利亚感觉不错，热热的 哈哈
<pointer> MKT16, 讨厌很热的……
<MKT16> pointer, 那就加拿大了哦
<MKT16> pointer，冰冰的
<pointer> MKT16, 去北极把……
<MKT16> pointer，冰岛？呵呵 凡是没去过的地方我都想去
<pointer> 世界上的土豪这么多啊为什么我不是啊啊
<MKT16> ……
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍩ 
<Oicebot> 拜拜, ^k^欧吉桑
<user8888> 请问一下，各位有没有使用windows xp的efs加密的？
<edison0354> pointer: 你要是土豪我就求包养了
<edison0354> user8888: 蛋疼
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354姨妈
<edison0354> missing: 阿姨是土豪不？
<user8888> edison0354: 啥？
<MKT16> bot喜感
<edison0354> user8888: 用那个加密，系统挂了的话，你就别想拿出来数据了
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354兄
<user8888> edison0354: efs加密挺好用的，不知道linux有没有对应的东西
<pointer> missing 土豪土豪
<user8888> edison0354: 我知道，提前备份证书和密钥就可以了
<edison0354> user8888: 我记得是用用户的UUID一类的东西加密的
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354桑
<edison0354> user8888: 哦
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354同志
<edison0354> Oicebot: .off
<edison0354> Oicebot: off
<edison0354> roylez: 记不记得这BOT咋关了……
<user8888> edison0354: 关键我现在用windows xp的时候，也在这里小小磕碰了一下
<user8888> 因为，我在windows xp里面导入了好几个证书，原先一直用的，然后加密的时候，好像是用的机器新生成的一个证书，忘记备份，导致两个文件打不开了，完蛋了
<MKT16> Oicebot: 你妈妈喊你回家吃饭
<user8888> 现在就是想\fs20 确认一下，在windows xp里面导入多个证书以后，如何确认当前加密文件用的是哪个证书\fs21
<WinterLi> efs备份评书就是悲剧...
<edison0354> user8888: 所以我刚才跟你说啥来者……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354姑娘
<edison0354> user8888: 而且用证书加密还没用密码加密安全吧……
<user8888> edison0354: 是啊，原先一直没有出现问题
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354老爷
<edison0354> user8888: 证书谁都可以去备份出来……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354大爷
<user8888> edison0354: 那倒不是，安全性当然是efs加密高，对windows xp来说
<user8888> edison0354: 关键是，比如用windows xp，如果电脑被偷了，如果数据是efs加密的话，别人就没法打开了
<user8888> edison0354: 另外，比如移动硬盘之类的，用efs加密是比较方便的，\fs21
<flay> Draftsight今天提示有新版本了 有人试过没 貌似中文显示有改进阿
<edison0354> user8888: 为啥打不开……电脑偷了，key还在电脑里的啊
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354大叔
<lolicon> 你的key，用用户密码加密了
<edison0354> lolicon: 用户密码是能破的
<lolicon> edison0354: 你说的"能破"是什麼意思
<user8888> edison0354: 只有知道密码才可以的，而且，如果电脑被重新安装了，那么数据就完全安全了\fs21
<edison0354> lolicon: crack
<lolicon> edison0354: crack 是什麼意思？
<edison0354> user8888: re装了必然是安全的……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354小哥
<edison0354> lolicon: 破解……
<lolicon> edison0354: 你可以绕开系统登陆，不用密码进入系统
<lolicon> edison0354: 但不代表你知道密码
<user8888> edison0354: 当然，密码被破解这种情况不算，但是，如果你的密码是8位数字加字母的话，普通人就没法破解了\fs21
<lolicon> edison0354: 不代表你可以获取密码
<edison0354> user8888: 普通人要你的数据干啥……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354sama
<edison0354> user8888: 改了登录密码以后key会变吗？
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354姑娘
<user8888> lolicon: 绕开有啥用，需要登录才行的
<lolicon> edison0354: 不会
<user8888> edison0354: 你说将密码清空之类的？
<user8888> 那个倒是不太清楚
<edison0354> user8888: 能强制换密码，不需要知道原密码就能改login passwd
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354心肝
<edison0354> user8888: 很简单
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354阁下
<lolicon> edison0354: 你改了密码，也得不到原来的密码
<lolicon> edison0354: key 用原来的密码加密，你得不到key
<edison0354> lolicon: 就是不知道key是不是跟原密码走的……
 * Oicebot 对edison0354说：当然是啊。
<edison0354> lolicon: 原密码应该也能破出来的吧……
<user8888> edison0354: 恩，如果强行换密码可以的话，当然也不是很安全\fs21
<euroford> john
<edison0354> lolicon: user8888: 算了，这个话题没有讨论的价值……
<lolicon> edison0354: 你要说怎么个 破 法。。。。你这是循环论证。
<user8888> edison0354: 我要求帮忙啊～～～\fs21
<edison0354> user8888: ……我错了……我偏题了……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354先生
<edison0354> user8888: 结论就是……不要用那个加密了……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354阿姨
<user8888> 现在想知道，多个证书存在的时候，加密文件的时候，到底是用哪个证书加密的
<edison0354> user8888: 我觉得7zip的256位加密，密码长点的话，都比那个强……
<user8888> edison0354: 目前，在windows xp里面，这个算是安全性很高得了，没得选\fs21
<lolicon> user8888: 大概是每个证书一份吧。。
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354同学
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon姨妈
<user8888> edison0354: 但是，那种不是透明加密，不方便\fs21
<pointer> 只会说白白
<edison0354> user8888: 虽然不方便……总比你这样好……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354姐姐
<user8888> lolicon: 应该不是，查到话，也能够查到当前使用的是那个证书\fs21
<edison0354> pointer: 说的话里带88这类的时候，BOT就会傲娇……
<user8888> lolicon: 但是，感觉这里很容易出现错误\fs21
<user8888> lolicon: 万一有一个没有备份的话，就玩完\fs21
<edison0354> user8888: 所以，弃暗投明吧……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354学长
<pointer> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<MKT16> 90
<Oicebot> 91
<MKT16> 92
<Oicebot> 93
<lolicon> user8888: 貌似是这样的。首先文件用一个 key 做DES，然后把任务变为加密这个 key
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon欧吉桑
<user8888> 在linux下面，透明加密有哪种方法？\fs21
<MKT16> oicebot
<pointer> 咦，没反应
<lolicon> user8888: 然后用户再用自己的 证书 加密这个 key
<pointer> 88 再见 拜拜 salut  au revior goodbye  bye  886
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon樣
 * Oicebot 挥手：“pointer阁下，慢走~~~”
<tenzu> user8888: 我只是看看bot会对我说啥
<Oicebot> 拜拜, tenzu酱
<lolicon> user8888: 如果有多个用户有权限，就对每个证书都做一个
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon酱
<MKT16> 哈哈
<MKT16> 拜拜
<lolicon> user8888: 这样任意一个用户都可以得到 key，从而访问文件
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon宝宝
<MKT16> bot怎么不跟我说拜拜
<pointer> 啊居然是喊着说的……
<alvin_rxg> http://mirrors.sohu.com/ebook/   <== omg lol
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ebook/
<lolicon> 卧槽。。
<user8888> lolicon: 原理大概是这样，但是对我目前的困惑无解啊～\fs21
 * edison0354 http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wDNVeo0j8N0/
<lolicon> user8888: 你现在什么问题
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon老爷
<Oicebot> 标题: New Look Ubuntu Software Centre Delayed Until 12.04? | OMG! Ubuntu!
<user8888> 算了，我还是仔细一点，下次看来重新安装系统以后，要看看当前证书使用情况
 * alvin_rxg sohu 作为一个 mirror，竟然放了些盗版书…………
 * edison0354 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ubuntu-software-centre-delayed-12-04/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Oicebot> 标题: New Look Ubuntu Software Centre Delayed Until 12.04? | OMG! Ubuntu!
 * edison0354 新的软件中心长得好像水果的appstore
<user8888> lolicon: 我的问题是这样的，我windows xp恢复了一下，然后，加密了一下文件，测试了一下，然后，导入了原先一直使用的证书。然后开始使用。然后过了一段时间，重新恢复了一下wind\fs20 ows xp，然后发现，加密的文件无法打开了，即使导入我常用的那几个证书也不行，后来仔细看了看，似乎加密这些文件的证书是另外的，不是我常用的那个。\fs21
 * edison0354 传HTC将推出“新浪微博手机”
<lainme> edison0354: ubuntu本来就是，似乎想努力向苹果靠拢
<lolicon> user8888: 洗洗睡。。。
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lolicon殿下
<user8888> lolicon: 即，系统中第一次加密文件的时候，生成了一个证书，后来系统一直用这个证书加密文件，没有用我导入的证书加密文件，所以就玩完了
<edison0354> lainme: 恩
<user8888> lolicon: 哈，睡了！！Zz
 * edison0354 额，水果在线商店已经关门了……
<pointer> ssh傲娇了……
 * lainme 快要不认识ubuntu了
<pointer> 怎么了
<lolicon> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/148996.htm
<pointer> goagent twitter无力^
<lolicon> 对于阿里宣传的该定制手机并不是改版Andriod系统，而是自主研发系统。业内分析人士表示，阿里云手机是很好的兼容Android平台，但从底层技术来看，该系统还是围绕Andriod平台二次开发。"
<cfy> user8888: 还在?
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy姐姐
<jrrp> lolicon: 这个话逻辑有问题 额
<cfy> user8888: linux有encfs和luks crypt
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy大爷
<MKT16> 阿里那么快就能自己搞出个系统？
<cfy> user8888: 都很好用.你啥用途?加密系统还是单个介质啥的?
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy学长
 * cfy bot傻掉了
<jrrp> 既然从底层来看 是围绕android的二次开发 那就是改版的android么 前面还故意说是兼容 搞得好像跟他不是一个体系样子的
<jrrp> 怀疑他们是不是拿这个骗核高基的资金
 * Oicebot 对jrrp说：看起来不太像。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • winxp 下怎么安装ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338907 RT~~谁能帮我说说在xp下怎么安装11.10，下载的镜像文件里面没有wubi，怎么安装呀？各位大大帮帮忙！！在线坐等！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjkhui — 2011-07-20 17:24
<lolicon> cfy: linux 的加密能不能做到类似EFS的共享？
<cfy> loader: efs啥功能?我没用功
<cfy> 用过
<lolicon> cfy: 就是类似 ACL 。。。
<user8888> cfy：两者都需要
<qmake> ls
<user8888> 在windows xp系统下面，系统自带的加密功能，efs算是比较好用的了
<cfy> linux基本都是自带.....
<user8888> cfy: 在linux下面，使用，也一直想找一种加密比较好的
<jrrp> RTfocus: 热☞RT @abemess 炫耀推！RT @S_pang 上午上班的时候打开excel文档，结果光标不停的往后退。我慌了，因为里面是有资料的。拼命按撤销键也没用。最后关掉文档重新打开我才明白，原来是我的胸一直按到空格键了。=。=#
<user8888> cfy:我google看你说的encf\fs20 s和luks crypt
<tenzu> lainme: 肿么就不认识了?
<cfy> lolicon: acl的话,是selinux?
<lainme> tenzu: 变化太多了。LTS压力很大……
<tenzu> lainme: 弃用之
<lolicon> cfy: 不是
<lolicon> cfy: 我只加密
<lolicon> cfy: 我指加密
<cfy> lolicon: 只加密的话,最简单encfs,
<cfy> lolicon: luks不错支持证书和密码,而且貌似可以或的关系.你提供一个就可以
<lolicon> cfy: 但是这个加密之后只能你自己访问了
<cfy> lolicon: 嗯,那你用luks嘛
<user8888> cfy: 这些个软件，在linux里面使用是否方便？
<user8888> 比如debian，需不需要安装另外包或者编译内核什么的？
<cfy> user8888: 装软件即可
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy宝宝
<gebjgd> cfy 又在为小白解惑?
<user8888> cfy: 到时候到debian里面试一试看看
<cfy> gebjgd: 没有啦,说下心得 :D
<cfy> user8888: cryptsetup这个命令
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy樣
<gebjgd> cfy 你也debian了?
<cfy> gebjgd: 我早debian了
<gebjgd> Oicebot shut the fuck up
<cfy> user8888: 这个包 cryptsetup
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy小哥
<user8888> cfy: 恩，好的
<gebjgd> cfy 不gentoo了?
<user8888> cfy: 谢谢\fs21
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯,老早的事情了 :)
<cfy> user8888: 你搜搜,luks啥的,教程很多的.一般你可以用密码和证书.然后本机系统用证书.自动挂载啥的,别处你可以用密码
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy妹子
<cfy> roylez: 主席求op.让我干了这bot......
<palomino|working> 可以关了他。。
<palomino|working> .oicebot off
<palomino|working> .........
 * palomino|working slaps Oicebot 
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<user8888> cfy: 这样啊，我倒是正在看encfs，似乎也行
<palomino|working> 赶紧干了这bot = =#
<gebjgd> 爱死这bot了
<cfy> user8888: 哦
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> !game
<gebjgd> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 40.29% (Lv9)
<palomino|working> , jrrp
 * Oicebot palomino今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 36.73% (Lv8)
<palomino|working> -_- , jrrp
 * Oicebot palomino今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 36.73% (Lv8)
<cfy> user8888: encfs不是别的人不能读么?
<gebjgd> jrrp
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy妹子
<Oicebot> palomino小哥的好奇心真重…
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||________________] 48.57% (Lv10)
<cfy> 这个bot今天什么情况?
<gebjgd> tq
<user8888> cfy: 还没有仔细看，说到是文件系统加密级别的\fs21
<gebjgd> game
<gebjgd> !game
<user8888> cfy: 不过，刚看了luks，LUKS(Linux Unified Key Setup)，看来比较有前途
<gebjgd> ?game
<gebjgd> .game
<gebjgd> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : on ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<user8888> cfy: 我比较倾向于标准的，最好是内核支持的，系统级别的，以后省事
<tenzu> !send gebjgd 没啥好留的
<lubotu2> tenzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gebjgd> !send tenzu 我想你老婆了
<lubotu2> gebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你要死
<tenzu> !send ignome 拜神拜大仙
<lubotu2> tenzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gebjgd> tenzu XD
<tenzu> gebjgd: 吃饭去了,白白
<user8888> 吃饭去了，白白
<gebjgd> 郑渊洁发了个微博，建议大家用居住地+星座+属相的方式来表明自己身份。比如我是岳阳巨蟹鼠。然后下面有人弱弱的回复一条：“大家别笑话，我是开封处女鸡。。。”
<qmake> 哈哈
<maya1> lol
<palomino|working> .............
<palomino|working> 我乐了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你是啥?
<gebjgd> palomino|working 破马笑点变低了
<Kandu> cfy: fs加密, 用哪個工具好?
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 56.38% (Lv12)
<philbar> jrrp
 * Oicebot philbar今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 63.47% (Lv13)
<qmake> jrrp
 * Oicebot qmake今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.89% (Lv1)
<palomino|working> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给palomino|working递上一张洁白的手绢。 R4
<qmake> 至于这么低嘛
<philbar> ^_^
<gebjgd> Kandu encfs?
<DRDarkRaven> 这里什么时候又开始出现bot了？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎样让Linux自动区别WiFi网卡和3G网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338908 如题，在Linux下做开发，想让系统自动识别插入的USB设备是WiFi还是3G网卡，然后连接网络。 WiFi和3G连网的代码已经分别写好了，可是怎样识别这个USB设备呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 syd2011 — 2011-07-20 17:39
<DRDarkRaven> jrrp
 * Oicebot DRDarkRaven今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 9.38% (Lv2)
<gebjgd> DRDarkRaven 几天没见。博士了
<cfy> Kandu: encfs或者luks
<cfy> user8888: 那luks
<Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy小姐
<CyrusYzGTt> ... cfy miss
<gebjgd> cfy 机器人很爱你
<cfy> roylez: 主席啊.....求op......帮我给 Oicebot +q .....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: gebjgd: 泪奔....我啥也没干啊......
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你是被 Oicebot 幹。。。
<DRDarkRaven> gebjgd, .......
<RavenChan> = =
<gebjgd> RavenChan 你被gutenberg了
<MaskRay> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lucenta> 我二了，装了debian以后禁止root登录，又没有装sudo，怎么办
<MaskRay> .oicebot off
<philbar> 用单用户模式试试
<gebjgd> lucenta tty里改啊
<cfy> lucenta: 密码知道直接su过去啊
<cfy> .oicebot off
<lucenta> gebjgd: root登录不了啊……
<lucenta> cfy: su好像不行……
<cfy> lucenta: 为啥?
<lucenta> cfy: 就显示无法登录了……
<philbar> 用单用户模式试试 我有次root密码不知到就用这样搞定的
<cfy> lucenta: su 也不行么?
<MaskRay> lucenta: 怎么禁止的
<lucenta> cfy: su不行
<cfy> lucenta: 你干嘛禁止?防止ssh?
<lucenta> MaskRay: 装的时候提示的，手一快就按掉了
<lucenta> cfy: ……
<cfy> lucenta: 哦?那是说图形界面不能登陆吧?
<lucenta> cfy: 没有图形界面……
<cfy> lucenta: 这样也有提示啊.....
<cfy> 不懂了....
<emacsyin> 想买android手机，谁给点建议？
<lucenta> cfy: 刚设的root密码就是登录不了
<cfy> emacsyin: 多少预算说下
<CyrusYzGTt> 買能夠自己刷機的
<lucenta> emacsyin: C8500
<gebjgd> emacsyin 推荐带键盘的
<lucenta> emacsyin: 通讯市场350买的，9.9新
<Kandu> gebjgd: ~
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> Oicebot welcome back
<cfy> 抄东西的时候....http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Comic&gid=399083
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Comic&gid=399083
<cfy> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> XD
<cfy> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> cfy 你怕啥
<cfy> gebjgd: 没啥....你不要下班了么.....
<MaskRay> 果然是 非凡创意
<cfy> MaskRay: http://tt.mop.com/read_9899479_1_0.html
<metbsd> 你们又加班啊
<metbsd> 我都到家了
<MaskRay> 光看这名字……
<metbsd> 今天在公司玩了AIX
<cfy> 大家看这个 ....  http://tt.mop.com/read_9899479_1_0.html
<cfy> MaskRay: 破3d技术....还没人家以前的作品好....
<gebjgd> cfy 我休假 半个月
<MaskRay> cfy: 没看到3d啊？
<losses> 有人在么
<losses> 我想咨询点问题- -
<losses> 各位- -
<losses> 那啥，谷歌被封除了工信部负责还有什么部门么
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.
<losses> - -! 喂……
<cfy> MaskRay: 高铁侠啊....
<losses> 高铁侠你们也看了么- -
<Stifler> --
<emacsyin> lucenta: gebjgd  cfy  CyrusYzGTt   HTC Wildfire S这款机子能不能刷？http://mobi.younet.com/files/25/25032.html
<emacsyin> losses: 还有宣传部
<gebjgd> emacsyin 没键盘。垃圾。能刷
<CyrusYzGTt> losses§ 統戰部 還有神秘的有關部門
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个链接最后的优酷看不了
<losses> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我也不喜歡沒有鍵盤的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<Stifler> Biig
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親常與善人
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 为何非要键盘的？
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 键盘怎么了
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 为何非要键盘才好？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于vim的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338917 首先是语法高亮. .我google了好久没没有解决. 上面几乎都是同一篇文章 .."先是更改 /usr/share/vim/vimrc ..加上syntax on .."等等等等之类。 照做. .没结果。是否需要一个library之类的 ?? ..不清出 还有就是自动缩进的问题。仍然是没有结局。 .. ...
<gebjgd> emacsyin 打字方便
<gebjgd> emacsyin 键盘屏幕慢
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 我一直用没键盘的，用iphone用腻了
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 不过我还是不想要键盘，只是想用android，软件多
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 两个人都用skype，可以免费视频聊天吗
<gebjgd> emacsyin iphon
<gebjgd> emacsyin iphone 那垃圾
<lucenta> emacsyin: android上的skype不行
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 为何垃圾
<emacsyin> lucenta: 怎么
<lucenta> emacsyin: 不能用视频，也不能用蓝牙耳机
<gebjgd> emacsyin 没试过。苹果的东西都是垃圾
<lucenta> gebjgd: 太极端了
<emacsyin> 苹果总的说还好，但是不自由
<emacsyin> 软件不是很多，但都很经典
<lucenta> emacsyin: 苹果商店的软件质量高
<jrrp> 刚才听到了一句堪称最近最经典的话： 嘴大费纸  from @艾斯昆
<lucenta> emacsyin: iphone上可以用python
<tenzu> jrrp
<jrrp> tenzu: 咋？
<ok12345> losses:P 看了
<jrrp> tenzu: 我胡子成金色的了
<tenzu> jrrp: 我等着测RP呢
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<ok12345> losses:P 和日本的一个一样
<tenzu> jrrp: 染了?
<jrrp> tenzu: 没有 自己长的
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~!
<ok12345> losses:P 高铁那人物太难看了, 那是人吗
<ok12345> losses:P google 被封了???
<tenzu> jrrp: 你吃了太多铜
<ok12345> 主席 万岁万岁万万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 他说的是铜须吧？？？
<jrrp> tenzu: 扯淡吧  就是比较长的才变成金色的 短的还是黑色的
<tenzu> roylez_: 戳中我笑穴了,阿哈哈哈哈哈
<ok12345> losses:P http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=46718
<tenzu> jrrp: 再等等也许胸毛也成金色的
<ok12345> tenzu:P 下面的呢
<tenzu> ok12345: 那得问他
<ok12345> 提到日本的《铁胆火车侠》，隋先生向南都记者承认，“整个思路上是有一些参考”，但他同时强调称，两部片子有很多不同之处，比如在形象上，《高铁侠》里用的是高铁，与“火车侠”里的火车就是不同的，“我们的车头是流线型的，外观更好看”，“还有片子里的反派是蜘蛛”。
<ok12345> 抄不抄袭就看细节?? 是不是头上加一帽子就不是抄袭了???
<ok12345> 外观更好看,就不是抄袭????
<ok12345> 他奶奶的
<ok12345> 高铁侠用的是高铁, 火车侠是新干线, 叫法不一样, 俩就不一样了??
<ok12345> 他奶奶的
<jrrp> tenzu: 我倒是想阿 到时候到夜场卖 价格也高点
<tenzu> jrrp: 你得先减肥
<jrrp> ok12345: 不错 你这觉悟很适合去外交部搞发炎人
<jrrp> tenzu: lol 有的富婆爱好不一样
<tenzu> jrrp: 好吧,你赢了
<ok12345> jrrp:P 去外交部骂中国动漫抄袭, 你傻啊
<jrrp> ok12345: 做发言人阿 你的逻辑很适合外交部发言人 lol 都不用做入职培训
<ok12345> jrrp:P 好吧
<jrrp> ok12345: 嘿嘿 到时候要提携提携我呀
<ok12345> 你说 隋先生 说的那个吧
<jrrp> 可以经常说 关于这件事 我们没有提到任何的报道
<ok12345> 那不是我说的, 这是我 贴的
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||________________] 48.57% (Lv10)
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<gebjgd> .yx
<gebjgd> .game
<gebjgd> !yx
<gebjgd> !games
<lubotu2> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ok12345> jrrp:P http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg1NDE1Mjgw.html 你看看这个吧
 * Oicebot ok12345今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 73.6% (Lv15)
<gebjgd> !蛋疼
 * Oicebot 说，gebjgd你坐姿不正确。
<gebjgd> !爆菊
<gebjgd> !菊花
<gebjgd> !奶疼
<ok12345> ................
<ok12345> !鸟疼
<gebjgd> !屌疼
<krfantasy> jrrp
 * Oicebot krfantasy今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 87.89% (Lv18)
<wzlxx> jrrp
 * Oicebot wzlxx今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 85.55% (Lv18)
<jrrp> hoho
<jrrp> wzlxx: wzlxx今日的人品指数：[|_____] 09.98% (Lv2)
<wzlxx> han
<wzlxx> * Oicebot wzlxx今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||]
<wzlxx> 	       100% (Lv20)
 * jrrp 严禁挑手筋脚筋
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 45.41% (Lv10)
<CyrusYzGTt> 555~~~
<jrrp> jrrp
 * Oicebot jrrp今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.54% (Lv12)
<jrrp> hoho
<jyfl987> jrrp
<Oicebot> jyfl987姐姐,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot jyfl987今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 65.33% (Lv14)
<yunfan> jrrp
 * Oicebot yunfan今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 77.25% (Lv16)
<krfantasy> .swd
<Oicebot> krfantasy进行威力判定，结果为 [1,5]:6威力0 ->1+0=1
<krfantasy> !swPower
<Oicebot> 抱歉，此功能暂时内测中……
<CyrusYzGTt> .swd
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行威力判定，结果为 [2,3]:5威力0 ->0+0=0
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ok12345> 国产的鼠标质量不好啊,
<ok12345> 滚轮总会断轴
<yunfan> Oicebot: 我最讨厌人机合一
<CyrusYzGTt> ok12345§ 同意
 * yunfan 因为我暂时还没找到好办法人机合一
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 大小眼可以
<ok12345> yunfan:P 有啥没有的, 弄 xchat 的插件就好
<yunfan> 我不喜欢用xchat
<ok12345> yunfan:P 其他的应该也可以吧
<ok12345> yunfan:P 问 alvin_rxg
<ok12345> yunfan:P 他也是人机结合
<yunfan> 还是问 lerosua吧
<yunfan> 学下写pidgin插件
<ok12345> ni shi ren hai shi jiqi
<ok12345> yunfan:P 你说拼音
<ok12345> yunfan:P 应该 有插件 的都可以
<ok12345> yunfan:P 你打拼音
<ok12345> xiang jiang zi
<yunfan> xiang jiang zi
<ok12345> hate you
<yunfan> wtf
<yunfan> cao ni mei
<yunfan> cao
<yunfan> kao
<ok12345> yunfan:P 看到了吧, alvin_rxg 也是半人半机器
<yunfan> 研究下 英语有什么是和拼音类似的
<ok12345> yunfan:P 哈特有
<ok12345> 哈特 有
<ok12345> hate you
<ok12345> yunfan:P 但 alvin_rxg 把他 看成英文
<yunfan> 回去查查 三个字母的单词
<yunfan> hate you
<ok12345> late
<ok12345> 我鼠标的滚轮只能下不能上了
<pointer> 什么啊
<ok12345> 什么什么啊
<ok12345> 6789楼是个大傻逼，郭嘉就坏在你们这帮左粪手里了，地沟油能吃死你妈，就会在网上瞎喊，有本事学校打砸抢罢课去
<ok12345> 原来地沟油吃不死啊, 大家不用担心
<yunfan> 呵呵
<ok12345> 地沟油放心吃
<yunfan> ok12345: 其实国家是在下一盘很大的旗 用吃地沟油来增强全民体质（和抵抗力），这样到了未来某一时刻 统一下全球投放生化武器 全球就只剩下我们一个民族了
<ok12345> 呵呵
<ok12345> 5毛该升工资了吧.  都通货膨胀了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 這是很邪惡的做法。。不應該用民衆做手段
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: lol 下一盘很大的棋麻
<NoIE> 就5毛的那种文笔，5毛都嫌多。
<hgzhao> 说这些东东，不出去会恶搞视频
<hgzhao> 不如看，恶搞视频
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 不是给了吗
<ok12345> hgzhao:P  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg1NDE1Mjgw.html 你看看这个吧
<hgzhao> OK，ths
<hgzhao> 刚在，6间房看过了，不过还有一些也行
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 看降世神通
<ok12345> 好看
<hgzhao> 怎么带上别人的名字，发言
<ok12345> 谁懂 git 的
<hgzhao> 看降世神通，，，在那？
<hgzhao> 找到了
<ok12345> 怎么我 加上 tag 上推服务器没有, 只在 local
<yunfan> 想找个web-based gbc 模拟器玩
<hgzhao> 我是新手，上来玩，高级的东西玩不了
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 没啥搞基的
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 你想啥搞基
<OT_iux> ··
<hgzhao> 我现在没服务器，那些东西，基本用不上。也没看过资料
<hgzhao> ubuntu才上手10多天
<hgzhao> win越用越慢，比较烦，才上手ubuntu 的
<OT_iux> +1
<Oicebot> 2
<OT_iux> 我win崩溃了
<OT_iux> 所以用ubuntu
<pointer> 安装ubuntu把硬盘搞坏了
<pointer> 然后干脆全安ubuntu了
<ilovezoe> +3
<Oicebot> 4
<pointer> 5
<Oicebot> 6
<pointer> 7
<Oicebot> 8
<pointer> 9
<Oicebot> 10
<pointer> 11
<Oicebot> 12
<pointer> 这个……
<pointer> 13
<Oicebot> 14
<pointer> 15
<Oicebot> 16
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • mysql安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338925 我用的是离线的安装方法，可是就是安装不成功，谁知道如何离线安装，能不能详细的告诉我一下，非常的感谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlygyh — 2011-07-20 20:25
<hgzhao> 。。。。。。。ubuntu能把硬盘搞坏，水平不是一般高
<hgzhao> mysql不难装吧。，，，我原在，win下装过，linux下没装过
<hgzhao> 你用的什么版本
<alpha080> 大包再來一次，大包再來一次沒關係
<ok12345> alpha080:P 懒惰是不行的
<ok12345> alpha080:P 懂 git  不
<ok12345> 谁懂 git 的
<pityonline> ok12345: 知道一点儿
<alpha080> 自己看progit去，官网有中文版
<ok12345> 我的 commit 有个历史当时我懒, 不写注释, 但是我想现在增加注释咋办
<pityonline> github 上也有的
<ok12345> alpha080:P 看了, 按他的做, 会和我想的不一样
<pityonline> ok12345: 不写注释不能提交吧？
<ok12345> pityonline:P 我写了 temp
<ok12345> pityonline:P 我想改为正式的
<pityonline> ok12345: 随便改个字母，重新写注释唄
<pointer> hgzhao, 瞎搞阿
<ok12345> pityonline:P 我的提交树就乱了啊
<alpha080> 那我就不會了，我就看過那本書
<pityonline> ok12345: 那你打算以后也不改动了吗？
<hgzhao> pointer，，，总的来说，没搞造人工程
<ok12345> pityonline:P 问题只是注释, 基本不分叉了, 就改后边的哇
<pointer> hgzhao, 唔？
<ok12345> a<-b<-c<-d 酱紫, 我要改 b 的注释, 我用 git rebase -i (b的啥码) 来改
<ok12345> 最后变成
<pityonline> ok12345: 应该不能去改已写好注释的一个版本里的注释，只能改动内容后重写注释
<hgzhao> pointer>，基本是到处转转，看看这个系统那个有问题。现在对这个ubuntu还不熟
<ok12345> a<-b<-c<-d
<ok12345>     `-b'
<pointer> hgzhao, 恩
<ok12345> pityonline:P 我就是想只改其中一个历史的注释, 我 rebase 重建 也不行
<hgzhao> 我最郁闷的事就是，装QQ，本来就有，for linux，，但装完了不正常，这几天乱装了一些东西，又好了
<pityonline> ok12345: 我目前的水平满足不了你的需求
<ok12345> :)
<hgzhao> 还有就是可气的，wine在我这里就没正常过
<cfy> iGoogle: 下好没 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 呃, 這 bot 還在
<pointer> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<cfy> Kandu: sigh.....
<cfy> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<cfy> 2
<Oicebot> 3
<cfy> 12
<Oicebot> 13
<cfy> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<Oicebot> 史上最无聊的人…… cfy , 恭喜你……
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> 你妈....
<hgzhao> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, ofan女士
<ofan> 你妹
<pityonline> 看电影了
<hgzhao> Oicebot>服
<hgzhao> <pityonline>A？
<pityonline> hgzhao: 赞先生与找钱华
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/07/20/mice-engineered.html
<ofan> 有没有啥代码统计工具?
<NoIE>  The asynchronous flatten operation has completed; quietly drop in the new models.
<NoIE> flatten 是什么意思？
<ofan> 抹平?
<ok12345> 我直到了
<ok12345> 重排历史不能只改一个分支, 后面的分支都得改
<ofan> 有没有啥代码统计工具?
<Kandu> cfy: 實在無奈，我把和 bot 對話的全屏蔽了
<hgzhao> 代码统计？
<cfy> Kandu: 呀....我在opera...没这功能...我试试
<ok12345> 他奶奶的
<ok12345> pityonline:P 弄好了
<pityonline> ok12345: how did do that？
<ok12345> pityonline:P 知道我怎么弄好的吗, 用最笨的办法搬过去
<pityonline> ok12345: 搬过去？
<hgzhao> pityonline：你在搞什么东东
<hgzhao> 或是，ok12345，在搞东东
<pityonline> hgzhao: ok12345 在搞 git
<hgzhao> 他不会是做内核开发的吧
<ok12345> pityonline:P develop分支 后有俩分支, 要改的注释在 develop 下, 会最后一个分支, rebase, 最后在改注释的点出现俩分叉, 基本差不多, 一分叉是注释的, 一分叉是之前的
<hgzhao> 最小也是做工程的。
<pityonline> ok12345: 呵呵，我迷糊了……
<ok12345> pityonline:P 然后把 develop 和下面另一个 重设到正确分支对应的历史. 另一个就自动没了
<pityonline> ok12345: 解决了就好
<ok12345> pityonline:P 就是笨笨的
<pityonline> ok12345: 我没怎么弄过，因为不写代码，顶多是记录点儿 tip 或 config 文件
<hgzhao> <ok12345>你搞什么项目要用，git
<alpha080> 他要出書的
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 我在等亲家的闺女长大,嫁我儿子
<alpha080> 奶爸晉級指南
<ok12345> alpha080:P 闺女还那么调皮吗
<iGoogle> cfy: 无意开了一个bt。结果wget抢不赢。只好限速，2边一致。还有76m 46s
<alpha080> 好多了，現在每天睡9小時
<hgzhao> 两年前用过，cvs，现在早忘光了。
<ok12345> :)
<ok12345> hgzhao:P 你懂什么语言
<NoIE> 大家好。
<Oicebot> 你好呀, NoIE欧吉桑
<hgzhao> C+用的多一点，但从单位出来，后就丢的差不多了
<hgzhao> 两年前那个，项目没做完就出来了，和朋友做了一点网上用的小工具，赚了点钱，后来没事干。天天玩了
<NoIE> 我現在
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.那你慢慢下载,sha512sum dc61cc1a690e278f84a10b31fc897ab0c5aeea016eab772327a9223fe0c469f6d09ced55238265afbbfd44b9d86ff90b82a100e3bf5d35b64c76b5a3699b75de  [33md.com]Rango.2011.BD.720p.x264.rmvb
<Kandu> cfy: 我用 irssi 是打這樣的 /ignore -replies Oicebot ALL
<NoIE> 正在使用五笔
<cfy> Kandu: opera貌似都没有ignore命令 T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R9
<iGoogle> sha never
<cfy>  :'(
<hgzhao> opera我用着，比，firefox好用
<iGoogle> 有kick
<NoIE> 我发現
<iGoogle> lol
<Kandu> cfy: 今天被 fpc 搞混頭了，一個語法，怎麼看都不對，偏偏編譯沒 warning, 搞半天才知道是傻瓜 c 的語法
<cfy> Kandu:  :D
<alpha080> 蘭戈這電影一般
<cfy> OT_iux: 你的bot....
<cfy> OT_iux: 关不掉的.
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> cfy: 这样就关掉了
<OT_iux> 大家好
 * OT_iux 抽打ob
<Kandu> OT_iux: 和我以前的一個 bot 一樣，只聽主人的話
<^k^> OT_iux, 好  ㍭ 
<OT_iux> Kandu: 不
<cfy> 3
<cfy> 1
<cfy> 2
<NoIE> 我无法打出簡体字的“現”字。
<cfy> OT_iux: 我前面关不掉的
<OT_iux> Kandu: 随便什么人打 .oicebot on或者off 都可以的
<OT_iux> cfy: 啥时候··
<cfy> OT_iux: 还是会随便搭话的.
<Kandu> OT_iux: 那 cfy 怎麼關不掉
<cfy> OT_iux: 前面
<cfy> jrry
<iGoogle> jbrp
<cfy> 前面.你的肯定出问题了
<iGoogle> lol
<Kandu> OT_iux: 都被你這 bot 煩死了(沒煩到我，早 ignore 它了)
<OT_iux> cfy: 有截图么
<iGoogle> 那bot估计经常死机
<OT_iux> cfy: 几点几分的时候？
<iGoogle> 看log
<OT_iux> iGoogle: 我本地log没看到
<iGoogle> 看标题
<CyrusYzGTt> 现在。。。
<NoIE> 不打了不打了。
<cfy> OT_iux: 哦....好像是开着的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> 請求平反大小眼的歷史地位
<NoIE> 用五笔字型累死人了。
<cfy> OT_iux: 但是每次难道我都要.oicebot off么......
<cfy> iGoogle: opera irc的ignore呢?
<hgzhao> 你用的是系统自带的五笔吧
<iGoogle> 没那
<NoIE> hgzhao: 是的。
<NoIE> 怎么了？是不是自带的很差？
<cfy> 算了....准备换成irssi
<OT_iux> cfy: 如果有人打了 .oicebot on ， 那它就会一直开到有人打 .oicebot off 为止
<iGoogle> 没带宽，是不是真好打仗
<hgzhao> 换一个啊，fcitx
<iGoogle> cfy: QQ
<OT_iux> cfy: 我设置每天早上7点机器重启的时候，Oicebot会把自己改成off
<cfy> OT_iux: 不用了.我换client,直接ignore
<OT_iux> cfy: 如果没有人主动开它，它会一天off到头
<hgzhao> NoIE,,换，fcitx
<hgzhao> 反证比，系统自带的好用。
<NoIE> hgzhao: 我懒。。。
<hgzhao> 服，5分钟OK的事
<cfy_> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy_> 2
<Oicebot> 3
<cfy> 很好ignore掉了
<cfy_> .oicebot off
<hgzhao> 服了，，cfy
<hgzhao> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<hgzhao> .......我也能开启
<cfy> Kandu: 应该把所有点开头的话都ignore掉!!!
<cfy> 求推荐液晶电视
<hgzhao> oicebot
<hgzhao> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 從明天開始，我會給你講道，爭取自己開啓靈智。。。直到你被封印。。
<MaskRay> irc 有制定用户是不是 bot 的标志的
<hgzhao> -Oicebot-: 妞，，笑一个
<hgzhao> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<hgzhao> -Oicebot-: 妞，，笑一个
<hgzhao> Oicebot: 妞，，笑一个
<hgzhao> 谁设计的，有头啊。
<hgzhao> .oicebot
<hgzhao> oicebot
<hgzhao> bot
<hgzhao> .oicebot off
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 水球运动员身体强壮度堪比橄榄球和冰球啊
<hgzhao> .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 楼上漏水...
<cfy> MaskRay: 还在erc? 搞个lisp来处理...首先点开头的忽略,带bot字样的忽略.
<cfy> :D
<MaskRay> cfy: calebot...
<cfy> iGoogle: 对了,干嘛wget,用axel啊,直接上10个
<cfy> MaskRay: 那白名单 :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 像防垃圾短信一样.不错...我要研究下 hoho
<hgzhao> 代码在那儿下的，是什么语言的
<Kandu> cfy: 那有點廣了，irssi 用個正則，把相關的全局命令(jrrp|\.oicebot +(on|off)) 什麼的屏蔽下就夠
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: aria2c
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 啊.对,就这种.
<cfy> Kandu: 看看能不能把这种当作防垃圾信息一样
<iGoogle> 满速，而且也不想拖你的vps
<MeaCulpa_> vps是不是一般有进程数目限制？
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 艾, 粗心要不得啊
<MeaCulpa_> 话说，法律禁止出口binary，如果由美国国内的第三方来repack,再发布，就不犯法了？
<MeaCulpa_> 按理美国以外的第三方来打包，没有关系...
<hgzhao> VPS有，CPU点用限制
<hgzhao> 连接数好像也可以限制
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的vps没负荷的......而且你那小流量 :D
<cfy> nginx
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我用的nginx,我看看配置
<iGoogle> .
<cfy>         worker_connections  1024;
<cfy> 1024么?
<iGoogle> 你不早说
<iGoogle> 这么牛皮阿。下次我拖100
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 这样是不是1024呢?
<cfy>  17:39:27 up 1 day, 16:49,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<cfy> vps表示无压力.....
<iGoogle> 那是最大吧
<iGoogle> 都0.。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你试试,把axel弄成1000 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 不错 :)
<iGoogle> 下次找一服务器，直接开10000
<MaskRay> nginx 我都不会动态页面，只能 .html
<cfy> fcgi么?
<cfy> 我会common lisp的fcgi...不就是用库么 :)
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 可怜的娃娃
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 你这是dropbox级别的
<cfy> nginx传静态不错.我路由器上nginx好与lighttpd
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: dropbox级别？
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 静态html不是dropbox就能干的么
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 说不定以后潮流就是静态html+天花乱坠的js
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=LinuxApp&gid=832915
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Linux系统与应用-VIM那么难用，为啥还有人喜欢用呢
<cfy> 有人回复: 你要是用emacs, 那这贴明显就是挖坑.你要是不用emacs, 那这贴就是自取其辱
<hgzhao> 我用uex，win下用习惯了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<hgzhao> 在强大，有很多功能用不到的
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 那好想是很久以前的潮流……
<cfy> viaweb用的是cgi+静态html,都没用js
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: :P
<cfy> 人家说天知道client支持不支持js.....
<gebjgd> vim牛逼
 * MeaCulpa_ 觉得，现在的浏览器能耗远远大于任何桌面GUI
 * MeaCulpa_ web client已经完全迷失了
<cfy>  568192KB的路过......
<iGoogle> all html5?
<iGoogle> ajax
<MeaCulpa_> 火狐 chrome都大于Qt4了... 还啥瘦客户...早发福了
<gebjgd> w3m
<iGoogle> 应该说 浏览器都os了。还比啥
<gebjgd> 有午觉睡真好
<gebjgd> 程序员太需要午睡了
<gebjgd> 否则码出来的都是疲惫的代码
<Kandu> gebjgd: 有道理
<ofan> 不睡午觉的路过
<gebjgd> ofan 呕饭
<MeaCulpa_> 睡午觉，梦春梦
<ofan> 有啥统计代码的工具?
<gebjgd> Kandu 看肚
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 统计啥？
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 统计c++代码..
<MaskRay> cfy: viaweb?
<OT_iux> .oicebot help
<gebjgd> ofan
<ofan> gebjgd: 纳尼?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: grep
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊.
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ...
<ofan> 要智能点的..
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: /* 压栈
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 其他都是单行
<ok12345> 狂晕
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 要是sed, awk, 直接就把/* */当中的给灭了，简单得很
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ..
<MaskRay> // /*
<ofan> grep不能跨行搜
<cfy> perl可以,lol.......
<ofan> grep -P ?
<MaskRay> 用预处理器 cpp
<ofan> 找到一个 sloccount
<ok12345> 狂晕啊
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/2pIoa 屏幕小真悲剧……
<MeaCulpa_> 中国队体能不行了
<iDracaena> 啥游戏啊？
 * adam8157 刚和microcai小盆宇吃饭回来...
<ofan> cpp:          33858 (99.29%)
<MeaCulpa_> freeciv?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 邪惡的 microcai 去你那，，昨天不是剛從 lyxint 出來的嗎
<alvin_rxg> openttd
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 他就是住在lyxint那里, 只不过刚请他吃个饭而已
<ofan> openttd全屏玩
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用了composer?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<ofan> xcompmgr?
<duan> totem播放mkv视频，没有字幕
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，原來他在蹭飯吃，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 兔子和袋鼠肉还是比猪肉管用啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 中国队末节崩盘，被澳大利亚干了
<roylez_> ...
<hgzhao> 服，中国足球？别求我，不看
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 啥比赛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 水球
<iGoogle> 额
<MeaCulpa_> 水球队有人体重接近我了...
<iGoogle> 那随机性比较大的，不看
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你真有闲呢
<ok12345> 谁懂 git 的啊
<hata> gnome3好像整合了聊天工具了，不知道支持中文不
<ok12345> 别告诉我 去 gitpro 看, 没找到答案
<ofan> ok12345: 去git ready看
<ok12345> 已上传的历史怎么改变
<ok12345> ......
<ok12345> 已上传的历史怎么改变
<hata> 去wiki 看
<pityonline> ok12345: 你刚不自己解决了吗？
<ok12345> hata:P 找不到答案才来问的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 冰天雪地裸体跪求大侠们帮我！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338929 冰天雪地裸体跪求大侠们帮我！朋友给了我一块微星K8MM-V的主板（9成新,他一直放在防静电袋里放在公司的柜子里忘了带回家），这块主板自带s3 pro savage8的集成显卡。我想请问一下：ubuntu11.04能否给这个显卡打上驱动呢？！ 统计信息:  ...
<ok12345> pityonline:P 那个解决了, 新问题, 怎么去掉已上传的分支
<MaskRay> pityonline: git push *repository* :*branch*
<MaskRay> ok12345: git push *repository* :*branch*
<MaskRay> pityonline: 发错了
<pityonline> MaskRay: :)
<pityonline> ok12345: 我也不太懂，我的搞得乱糟糟的
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 详细说说, 那个是啥意思, 删除分支??
<MaskRay> ok12345: 删除分支
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 就说怎么删除 remotes/orign/develop
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 好的我先记住
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 就说怎么删除 remotes/origin/develop
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天闲，老婆孩子在妈妈家
<ok12345> MeaCulpa_:P 哦, 解放了???
<ok12345> MeaCulpa_:P 平时很忙, 你老婆那么饥渴啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 正在查怎么给mysql加用户，打算从postgresql迁移过来
<MeaCulpa_> ok12345: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你有数据库应用？
<MeaCulpa_> 逆历史潮流啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 自己笔记本上的
<MeaCulpa_> pgsql明显更有前途
 * microcai 刚刚和 adam8157 大款吃饭回来
 * microcai 刚刚和 adam8157 大款吃饭回来
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<microcai> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> microcai: hi
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: pg的ruby bind variable接口太难受了
 * microcai adam8157 <-- 有钱人。在北京都按揭了。
<adam8157> microcai: 我租的房子!!
<adam8157> microcai: 刚给你说我不买房的...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...啥都bind...直接cli啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 不会吧，pgsql也有很强的日本背景
<microcai> adam8157: 是啊！按揭啊，每月 2k 换款
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 应该配合的不错的
<microcai> adam8157: 是啊！按揭啊，每月 2k 还款
<gebjgd> microcai, 有钱
<adam8157> microcai: 租房子也可以这么说么, 而且哪有那么贵...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: If you are using ruby-pg, there is native support, but it may require type specifiers. This is easy if you have direct control over the SQL string, but since Sequel abstracts that, the types can be specified another way. This is done by adding a __* suffix to the placeholder symbol (e.g. :$name__text, which will be compiled to “$1::text” in the SQL). Prepared statements are always server side.
<MeaCulpa_> 买房子按揭，房产证在你手里...
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 那个证有什么用？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: bind会100倍的快
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  保护不了你被牵拆
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: mysql的东西还是开发的人多
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  保护不了你被Q拆
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 笨蛋，我贷款呢，拆迁我就解脱了
<tenzu> roylez: 你给我的链接没打开,然后网就断了,我只好回家
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 我的贷款余额达到房子市值的时候，嘿嘿，不知道谁当家中国呢
<ok12345> 谁用 gtk 且懂 dbus 的
<ok12345> 谁用 gtk 且懂 dbus 的
<ok12345> 谁用 gtk 且懂 dbus 的
<ok12345> 谁用 gtk 且懂 dbus 的
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  多少人拿着房产证和宪法被强拆
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 所以买房子一定要贷款
<^k^> ok12345: .. ..
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 我有银行支持
<ok12345> microcai:P 我告诉警察你说敏感问题
<ok12345> 警察不在
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 我的贷款余额相当巨大，银行伤不起
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P microcai 说敏感话题了, ban 他啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 原来你还在
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 负债理财，风险全部还给金融体系
<CyrusYzGTt> 次貸
<roylez_> tenzu: 是阿
<ok12345> 谁用 gtk 且懂 dbus 的
<roylez_> tenzu: 22:22
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  <<---- 这里真正的有钱人。在魔都买房子
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: pgsql东西太多了，弄得像oracle一样
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 有钱人有千人
<microcai> ok12345: 这种问题得去 #gentoo-cn
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展参数
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 贷款买房，借钱买车，刷卡加油
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最远点对怎么求
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<adam8157> jrrp
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
<tenzu> ...
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<gebjgd> XD
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<tenzu> kk肿么不工作
<microcai> !4w
<roylez_> tenzu: 干活了阿，有帽子的bot就是牛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ruby对数据库bind有统一接口么
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<microcai> .oicebot on
<microcai> !4w
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: sequel有阿
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<tenzu> roylez_: 忘了这茬了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我觉得扫一遍就对了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我最近就为db2的bind写adapter烦呢
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那pgsql bind为啥质量那么差...
<gebjgd> !4w
<microcai> !4w
<gebjgd> !4w
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 估计还是用mysql的太多
<gebjgd> !4w
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<Oicebot> gebjgd 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<gebjgd> !4w
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 用其他的太少
<ok12345> 哈哈
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 股价还是adapter差
<ok12345> 哈哈
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 估计
<ok12345> 我有问题, 在 gtk 下 怎么处理 dbus 的扩展数据, 例如 一结构
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 分治？
<tenzu> 别玩了行不?
<microcai> ok12345:  ... 都说了去 #gentoo-cn
<ok12345> 好吧
<namoamitafo> tenzu: 他偏要启动oicebot
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 作为曾经希望靠Oracle吃饭的我，还是更偏好pgsql
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS上说是凸包上2点
<namoamitafo> tenzu: 那个bot经常/me, 很烦.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 最远点？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<tenzu> namoamitafo: 谁挂的找谁
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 类似 shtsc 2011 day 2 第一题
<namoamitafo> tenzu: OT_iux
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 旋转卡壳
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他们告诉我错的, 说必须要三分
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我当时找不到理由
<GNUdog> adam8157: RHNQA 过了么？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 为什么是错的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 总觉得不对, 我翻了下CLRS, 上面说求出CH(Q)之后可以在O(n)的时间内求最远点对.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O(n)显然不是三分法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 为什么是错的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚才google下来好像说的也是旋转卡壳
<microcai> GNUdog: 今天 adam8157 买单了。 一顿吃了 1k ... 诶，北京的消费......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 但是我好像一下子无法证明这个事情
<GNUdog> microcai: 哦？你们去哪里吃的啊？
<hgzhao> 1K，几个人吃，要是4+已经很少了。
<savr> why is china blocking http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooks_Brothers
<^k^> ⇪ title: Brooks Brothers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我周五再去和他们说说
<microcai> GNUdog: 名字没注意。
<tenzu> 靠,不知道怎么摘帽子
<ofan> tenzu: /op ofan 就可以了
<GNUdog> microcai: 啊？这句话更加理解不能了
<MaskRay> tenzu: /msg chanserv deop tenzu ?
<microcai> GNUdog: ?
<gebjgd> tenzu, /op gebjgd就可以了
<MaskRay> tenzu: /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-cn ?
<GNUdog> microcai: 哦哦，你说吃饭的地方的名字是吧？
<tenzu> MaskRay: deop成功
<hgzhao> dbus Moblin项目？
<tenzu> ofan: gebjgd 别当我傻
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不过正确性似乎的确不显然. 例如对于P而言, Q是最远的, 然后PA[1]A[2]...(A[m] == Q)是凸包一部分, 我们有PA[1] < PA[2] < ... < PA[m], 能否直接推出A[1]A[2] < A[1]A[3] < ... < A[1]A[m]
<gebjgd> tenzu, 不，我们是以为你真傻
<GNUdog> lol
<tenzu> gebjgd: 还没傻到那地步
<gebjgd> tenzu, yes you can!
<tenzu> gebjgd: it's prohibited
<MaskRay> tenzu: /deop 应该更方便，自己脱帽，更加礼貌；这命令应该是没帽子的时候给别人用
<tenzu> MaskRay: 学习了,谢谢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那CLRS的15-7呢?
<ofan> 不能 /deop ChanServ ?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 背包问题的强化版？
<kiss990a> 请教：Audacious里的输出有，PulseAudio、ALSA、OSS、SDL、JACK等，这些插件哪个音效好呢？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不懂, 能背包?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个是背包问题的强化版吧，去掉 d
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: d 从小到大排序，以此为顺序处理物品
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有d就每天有条件了啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看下这个满足不满足CLRS 16.5的那个模型
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我脑子乱了
<hgzhao> 看来没事时也要把我自己的机器改成服务器用用了，i7920+6G的机器现在，CPU降到，1.6用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我准备把家里的台式机扔在客厅做服务器...
<GNUdog__> hgzhao: 奢侈糜烂的生活啊你
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 钱多的人阿
<void1> 电费不得了啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 问题是我还没筹到钱买个笔记本
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不行的吧，去掉 d 就是背包问题（没多项式解），加上 d 更难了
<hgzhao> 买时就当服务器用的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 公司里的台式，搞定没
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: n是给定的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 天数
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 下午回家了啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 武汉美女没开机呢
<roylez_> ....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明天让他发起trasfer
<MeaCulpa_> 然后我看看硬件，考虑是否要暂时借用个显示器
<MeaCulpa_> 只要安上sabayon拉起来ssh即可
<hata> 想问下 kindle 下面可以 hack 什么 软件
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: d 从小到大排序，得到 t[] p[] d[], 令 dp<-[0,0..], for (t',p',d')<-zip3 t p d do for j <- [d',d'-1..t'] do dp[j]=max(dp[j],dp[j-t']+p')
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在-ot说
<microcai> adam8157:  怎么不在大本营？
<adam8157> microcai: 什么大本营?
<microcai> adam8157:  #fedora-zh
<adam8157> GNUdog__: 下午相当顺利的就过了
<GNUdog__> adam8157: 不容易
<adam8157> GNUdog__: 只吃了100, 别听microcai瞎说
<adam8157> GNUdog__: 当时内牛满面
<GNUdog__> adam8157: 那为什么 6.1 的那么恶心？
<adam8157> GNUdog__: 以后应该也OK了, 因为是stable的机器, 已经调整差不多了
<GNUdog> adam8157: soga
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今天是运气好啊, 特意留出一天半弄rhn, 结果半个小时就全good了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 一天半 Orz
<adam8157> GNUdog: 被上次吓到了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯，上次你跟 Kexin 都辛苦了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呵呵
<hgzhao> 洗洗睡了。大家88
<fishtown> hi
<fishtown> 可以在这里请教问题吗？
<^k^> fishtown, 好  ㍮ 
<fishtown> thx， 我升级内核到3.0的时候启动去起来
<fishtown> 挂在mount root fs 的地方？ 有遇到过的吗？
<fishtown> my step is : make ; make modules; make modules_install ; make install ; grub-mkconfig >  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fishtown> 是不是我遗漏了什么步骤？
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 内核参数问题
<ok12345> 内核3.0???
<ok12345> fishtown:P 有啥特别的
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你什么发行版本
<fishtown> 我没有设置内核参数
<GNUdog> adam8157: 看吧～说曹操，曹操就到了
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 那当然不对
<ok12345> fishtown:P 3.0有啥特别的
<fishtown> 我在10.10下面装的,内核2.6.35的
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 编译内核没你那么容易的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不理我...
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 要调参数
<ok12345> fishtown:P 看新闻, 说没啥特别,只是现在版本好太大了, 重新来过而已
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 稍微调错一个就不能启动了.
<fishtown> 没有什么特别，powermanager 框架改了些，我只关注这块，呵呵
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 就是2.6.40
<GNUdog> adam8157: 老大头顶上一堆问号呢，估计
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 看你名字好晕
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你要make nconfig自己一个个参数去调的
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<fishtown> 不过之前有要调参数的吗？
<ok12345> .....
<namoamitafo> fishtown: make之前要make nconfig
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你要学编译内核就不止一点精力了
<fishtown> 新引进的参数我直接全部选择的否，只打开了power相关选项
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 原来参数也要选的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你干嘛跑这边说话...他估计电脑一开, 没管呢
<fishtown> ？？ 之前是可以直接上面步骤就起来了，呵呵
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 那只是你凑巧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 刚＋进来的好吧，你看 log 啊
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 内核不是这样干的
<fishtown> 原来参数直接make oldconfig的
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 而且ubuntu啥的也不是make make install装内核的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 知道, 但是不理人说明不在电脑前...
<namoamitafo> fishtown: rootfs没找到显然是参数问题
<GNUdog> adam8157: 说不定真的不知道你是谁，头顶上全是问号
<ayaka> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=286315     这篇文章终于写完所以内容了，庆祝一下
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu x64版编译安装ffmpeg,mplayer,x264全教程[原创]支持VDPAU(高清硬解)
<manRoot> 大家好, 我是男根
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯嗯, 呵呵, 那更好, 可以调戏下
<GNUdog> adam8157: 自重…
<fishtown> 不是，init进程已经起到最后了 ，那要怎么升级内核，求指教，呵呵
<fishtown> :)
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 不是/sbin/init吧
<namoamitafo> fishtown: rootfs是在/sbin/init之前的, 除非你initrd里面包含
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 总之你跨那么多版本make oldconfig很危险的
<fishtown> 我没有作initrd这一步
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 那更容易出问题了
<fishtown> initrd需要生成吗？
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 例如你文件系统什么的没选对, 或者SCSI驱动, SATA啥的, 一律找不到
<fishtown> 在网上搜索看大家都是所只有usb scsi引导才需要阿
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你还是看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=110461
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 配置并编译内核[更新到linux-2.6.34][增加自动精简]
<ok12345> microcai:P 洗完澡了吗
<fishtown> 好，我看看
<fishtown> thx
<fishtown> :)
<ok12345> :(
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 调内核参数很痛苦的, 估计你第一次调内核参数的时候碰巧对了, 然后就以为很容易了.
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 别这么打击别人的积极性
<ok12345> fishtown:P 你行的. 你最棒. 你是我偶像
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你要调内核参数必须下决心, 然后去查各种资料, 并不是说多困难, 而是必须花时间.
<ok12345> knownbad:P 这几天和老婆 xxoo 了??
<fishtown> 呵呵，确实对引导那部分不熟悉，没太接触这块，平时工作都是别人负责好的，只关注起来之后， thx :D
<fishtown> en
<ok12345> fishtown:P 努力, 你是最棒的
<knownbad> 没，跟她说有个男的对我有兴趣。
<ok12345> knownbad:P 哦. 她吃醋了???
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你懂 gtk 和 dbus 吗
<knownbad> 那得看你的照片了。
<knownbad> 不懂。
<ok12345> knownbad:P 看我照片干嘛
<knownbad> 松鼠该懂。
<ok12345> knownbad:P 哦
<knownbad> 你就是那个男的。
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 松树
<ok12345> knownbad:P .... 别给他看, 我长的象潘安
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 懂 dbus 和 gtk 吗
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你主要看那个帖子"开始编译内核"和"安装内核"部分, 如果你内核参数调好的话, 是那样安装的, 而不是make; make install; 还有, 不能照抄.
<ok12345> 谁知道这个问题, 问题写在 http://code.bulix.org/bpxuue-80285
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你可以man make-pkpg参照下, 这样才全面
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 帮我看看 http://code.bulix.org/bpxuue-80285
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 懂 gtk 和 dbus 吗
<ok12345> http://code.bulix.org/bpxuue-80285
<ok12345> 这个
<ok12345> 谁帮我看看啊
<fishtown> o ,make-pkpg ,可以这样阿
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 不懂
<microcai> ok12345 ？
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你最好man make-kpkg
<ok12345> microcai:P 终于洗完澡拉
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 里面参数看下
<fishtown> 呵呵，这个不知道，我明天回公司试试，最近上班一直处于idle状态，自己整个3.0玩玩的，呵呵
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 例如是否家initrd
<ok12345> microcai:P 我是给人用的, 我只想知道 gtk 的方式就行. http://code.bulix.org/bpxuue-80285
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 那个帖子里面是加initrd的写法
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 我觉得除非你保证没问题, 否则还是加上比较好
<fishtown> 恩，我后来把之前的initrd 拷贝成新内核版本后可以进initramfs
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 这当然不行!
<microcai> ok12345 位于 code.bulix.org 的服务器响应时间过长。
<ok12345> gtk 如果对于这类的方式也是麻烦的话, 我就决定用 map 了, 至少不用 下标那么别扭.
<ok12345> .........
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 怪不得找不到rootfs
<fishtown> 呵呵，我在kernel里没找到cmdline的设置选项
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 你如果需求不高的话就按照帖子里面写的方法, 就是make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=foo kernel_image编译就可以了, 最后cd ..用sudo dpkg -i安装那个内核deb包
<fishtown> btw， another question， 有没有什么办法直接用主机调试虚拟机里面的内核？
<ok12345> 还有啥地方贴代码的
<fishtown> 好，呵呵
<namoamitafo> 问别人, kernel debugging我没做过
<namoamitafo> ok12345: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<namoamitafo> ok12345: pastebin.com
<ok12345> 看到了
<fishtown> thx
<namoamitafo> ok12345: wine东西么
<ok12345> 怎么, wine 过虚拟人生
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 打算wine thunder
<microcai> ok12345 为何我不能列举你的名字？
<gebjgd> ok12345, 你要和老屁眼搞基了？
<gebjgd> ok12345, 恭喜
<ok12345> microcai:P 哦, 我们在捉迷藏啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: blade真是一大坨shit, 我下个月开始估计要摆弄两坨shit... shit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 困了，睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 好梦
<tenzu> roylez_: 白白
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 订了kindle，似乎一个皮套又要100
 * MeaCulpa_ 越是shit越是要捏成不同形状，shit
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有钱人
<MeaCulpa_> 我的ipad都接触不良了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知要看多少书才能回本
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 回不了的
<roylez_> tenzu: 拜拜
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 美国kindle的广告，辣妹在烈日下看kindle...衰男ipad表示鸭梨很大
<ok12345> 去看三人行去
<MeaCulpa_> 只有Kindle能让你看书泡妞两不误
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa_ 太大了
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 最小的6寸
<gebjgd> roylez, 多少钱？
<Guest71479> 我有同事买了一个999￥
<Guest71479> 确实挺好用，比ipad看书舒服多了，呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> ipad太大，尺寸不对，重
<MeaCulpa_> 但是如果有缩小版的ipad,颜色和pdf效果还是很有优势的
<fishtown> kindle看起来和书一样，主要还是阅读体验
<MeaCulpa_> 但是看技术书，kindle不合适吧
<fishtown> 电子墨水缺少适合长时间看
<savr> who here has worked for foxconn?
<fishtown> 呵呵，同事就是用来看技术书的...
<MeaCulpa_> fishtown: 图片效果如何
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 长时间看书还是电子书好
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 看图呢
<fishtown> 只有黑白色，16级灰度。。
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 看表格呢
<savr> 富士康曾谁在这里？
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 没图没表格
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 里面都是pdf
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: ...图很多的技术文档呢
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 比如硬件手册，电路图啥的
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 咱们偏软，没有鸭梨
<fishtown> 这个不了解。。
<MeaCulpa_> 看小说应该不错，呵呵
<gebjgd> 普通的pdf足够了
<gebjgd> 扫描书也很给力
<MeaCulpa_> 唉，我要看不少技术文档
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 买新的kindle 3
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 也许吧
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, kindle dx
<gebjgd> GNUdog, 滚狗
<GNUdog> gebjgd: 我去，这又是谁
<gebjgd> GNUdog, 我就是拼下你的名字而已
<GNUdog> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 那么晚了
<MeaCulpa_> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmdt5eSqpY1qzikfxo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> 可以开始跑题了
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 太黑了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 黑一点不好么
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我喜欢白的
<MeaCulpa_> 还没到ebony的程度
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/10808.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Notice | Dynamic Internet Technology
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我喜欢这个类型的
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 太嫩了，不喜欢
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我喜欢阿
<knownbad> e-ink 在普通日光下是比 ipad 清楚。  但前提是得有足够的日光或是灯光。  低亮度下完全不行。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这。。。。瘦了点吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不瘦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆就这个类型的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我爱萝莉
<knownbad> 昏
<knownbad> 不会吧?
<knownbad> 谁是萝莉？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆就是
<knownbad> 所以大家谈的就是你老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不适
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad,  http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/10808.html
<knownbad> 不是，我问萝莉是谁？
<knownbad> 她不是吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 萝莉是一类女人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这个女的也是萝莉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆不是
<knownbad> 哦。。。为何说是萝莉？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆是熟女
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<knownbad> 你老婆也蛮熟了吧？
<knownbad> 要不也快了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆一直是萝莉类型
<knownbad> 该因为南方人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对
<knownbad> 那我找错了
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你跟他说啊"我老婆是老萝莉"
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这个不错 http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/10812.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Notice | Dynamic Internet Technology
<alvin_rxg> 提示: 直接在浏览器上打开未知网页或者下载不确定文件会让您的计算机有中毒危险，请网友上网时小心！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<knownbad> 这个老气点
<knownbad> 算了，跟老婆说了我喜欢五花肉。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的口味比较奇怪
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有那么多白人妞
<knownbad> 不知，一时想不开吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 后悔把
<knownbad> 还好，原本有个真熟女但太难搞了。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 在澳洲?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不在
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一辈子的性福阿
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那是? 记得你不在国内...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.funtasticus.com/category/daily-pictures/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Category Archives: Daily Pictures
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也太草率了
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/072011daily/daily-6.jpg
<knownbad> 你以为我还有多久的性福啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也是
<alvin_rxg> 老当益壮，正所谓老骥伏枥  ～～～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈
<knownbad> 要不熟女也很性感的。  我单单跟她舌吻就快出来了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你得志在一千次
<knownbad> 我应该写小说去。。。哈哈
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那你还不多努力？  别浪费在手上了。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，加油
<knownbad> 别沮丧了，何处无芳草。
<tonghuix> 大晚上的聊女人可以不好。。
<tonghuix> 容易忍不住的
<alvin_rxg> 来来来，大家欢迎 tonghuix 讲鬼故事
<gebjgd> tonghuix, 那你说聊什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/sendung/141405803_wer+wird+deutschlands+bester  <== 应该有你喜欢的萝莉的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wer wird Deutschlands Bester? - Show / Unterhaltung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有好看的
<alvin_rxg> 还没开始放么，自然还看不到好看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.funtasticus.com/2011/07/19/tooshie-tuesday-july-19-2011/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tooshie Tuesday
<alvin_rxg> 那上面全是屁股，更不好看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你以后找的屁股未必比上面的好看
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 屁股是第一焦点
<MeaCulpa_> 没办法的，哺乳动物没办法抗拒
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 屁股之王
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我知道你爱
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: http://media.247sports.com/Uploads/Boards/497/20497/57458.jpg
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我操。。。。 吐
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 这样的不叫屁股。叫猪肉
<MeaCulpa_> ?
<MeaCulpa_> 我刚才还在看她的片子呢
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 你口味太重了
<MeaCulpa_> 你审美太那个了
<ok12345> knownbad:P 如果你老婆是邓文迪就超赞了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 着累人我在twitter follow了不少
<gebjgd> ok12345, 邓文迪是谁？
<ok12345> 新闻集团老板的老婆
<ok12345> gebjgd:P http://t.cn/aWpvK2
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: https://twitter.com/#!/alexis_texas 和 https://twitter.com/#!/rachelstarrxxx
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 这两个是p股女神
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 喜欢p股的都知道这两位
<ok12345> 找个能当保镖的老婆
<ok12345> 香港消费者委员会称，在17款面膜中检出可导致过敏的防腐剂，其中涉及知名品牌。名单中面膜在申城均有售。市食药监负责人昨天表示，今年上海没有发现化妆品防腐剂超标情况。
<ok12345> 是不是中国的防腐剂标准太低了,
<ok12345> 防腐剂多少都不超标
<MeaCulpa_> ok12345: 面膜本来就是要给脸部防腐
<MeaCulpa_> ok12345: 过去几千年，人类主要用两种防腐剂，盐和蜂蜜
<MeaCulpa_> 西方不怎么产糖，所以蜂蜜
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 我喜欢萝莉
<ok12345> gebjgd:P 萝莉不像邓文迪那样护老公
<gebjgd> ok12345, 邓文迪是谁？
<gebjgd> ok12345, 邓文迪是谁？
<googleplus> 老默的老婆
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> 1
<ok12345> gebjgd:P 不是给你视频了吗
<ok12345> gebjgd:P http://t.cn/aWpvK2
<ok12345> 新闻集团老板的老婆. 听证会, 老板被人丢碟子, 老婆二话不说, 对着那丢碟子的人就一巴掌
<gebjgd> ok12345, 那个是？
<ok12345> 坐在老板后面那个, 不是有慢镜头吗
<ok12345> 贪污越来越多, 动不动就过亿, 是不是因为通货膨胀
<jyfl987> ok12345: 天地银行
<jyfl987> 萝莉也有美少女战士么
<ok12345> 把拉出来的吃回去, 是啥广告语啊
<gebjgd> ok12345, 拉面广告
<gebjgd> ok12345, 那女的长的有点骚
<ok12345> 哦
<knownbad> 打算带老婆去拉斯维加斯再结婚一次。
<knownbad> 反正连戏服一起蛮便宜的。
<knownbad> 我扮猫王她就扮玛丽莲梦露。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有钱人阿
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 刚刚有超便宜的促销但没了。
<knownbad> 该早点定下来的，哎。
<knownbad> 一晚 $30.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好便宜阿
<gebjgd> cece, 流氓医生
<gebjgd> cece, 最近又勾搭小护士了么？
<cece> gebjgd: 忙啊，没时间
<cece> gebjgd: 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 忙着接生？
<knownbad> 不会吧，鬼月呢。
<knownbad> 台湾有这个习俗不知国内有没。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么叫鬼月
<knownbad> 七月鬼门关开。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯蛋
<gebjgd> FeiRuoWa, 肥弱娃
 * knownbad 扯 gebjgd 的蛋
<knownbad> 遵命
 * gebjgd 一屁崩死了 knownbad 
<knownbad> 反正凡事有人信有人不信。
<knownbad> 你这肯定是东北屁股宽的很。
<FeiRuoWa> gebjgd: 不。费若娃。
<gebjgd> FeiRuoWa, 肥弱娃
 * pocoyo 默默围观你们互扯蛋
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 你怎么还不睡觉？蛋疼？
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 一起过来扯，你就不疼了
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 这两天喜欢熬夜了。
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 费精子
<knownbad> 这个价格好，http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=186367
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lexar LSDMI32GBSBNAR Micro SDHC 32GB High Speed Memory Card - 32GB, Card Reader at TigerDirect.com
<knownbad> fivesheep: 脱皮香蕉
<fivesheep> 看过了..
<alvin_rxg> 默默围观扯蛋
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 这么慢？
<^k^>  06:05
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-21
<syq> 谁帮忙把 /etc/network/interfaces 中关于loopback的东西贴给我
<cfy> iface lo inet loopback
<syq> cfy 求教：pppoeconf 设置之后程序不能用域名怎么回事？
<syq> cfy ping却可以ping通sina。com
<syq> cfy 也可以用ip地址登录网站
<cfy> syq: 不明白你的意思,淡淡能上sina?
<syq> ping sina.com 可以
<syq> wget www.sina.com 不可以
<syq> 似乎dns有问题
<syq> cfy 遇到过吗？
<cfy> syq: 没
<qingshi163> 我无法访问google的所有https服务，后来把CNNIC证书服务器设为不信任就好了。。。。。。。。
<qingshi163> 大家有遇到吗？
<qingshi163> 就这3天才开始出现的
<^k^> 如何设置dnnic证书服务器?
<googleplus> Oicebot. On
<googleplus> Oicebot.on
<googleplus> Oicebot: on
<googleplus> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<william_pan> 请问，mysql和mysql扩展有什么区别
<william_pan> 我装phpbb，在数据库哪里，有mysql和mysql扩展，
<william_pan> 有指教吗
<googleplus> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<william_pan> 哦
<googleplus> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<googleplus> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 googleplus 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<googleplus> .oicebot music
<googleplus> .oicebot off
<knownbad> .oicebot bite googleplus
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10没有日志文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338951 空空的 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoyu007 — 2011-07-21 9:14
<cfy> OT_iux: 求命令列表.就是可能对bot有效的命令 :D
<cfy> OT_iux: 1之类的也要
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> [[help]]
<Oicebot> 我是一个机器人，详细帮助请看 https://203.194.161.207/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0
<cfy> 转给我...
<OT_iux> cfy:  看上面这个连接
<cfy> oicebot被我屏蔽了...
<OT_iux> Oicebot: 我是一个机器人，详细帮助请看 https://203.194.161.207/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0
<cfy> OT_iux: 我看不到....ignore了...
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<cfy> OT_iux: 那我输入1,bot回复2,里面也有?
<cfy> OT_iux: 没有吧?
<OT_iux> cfy 额，触发的对白没有
<cfy> OT_iux: 求触发对白
<OT_iux> cfy:  什么 大家好 你好 早上好 这里谁 是不是 今日人品
<OT_iux> 还有 /me 蠕动   /me 摸摸ob  这类
 * genophy 
<OT_iux> 太多了，几百行，又没有文档……
<cfy> OT_iux: 算了.....我先ignore bot...这样别人玩bot的时候,至少不会影响到我 :D
<OT_iux> 恩··。
<cfy> OT_iux: 有段时间bot一直叫我....烦死我了...
<OT_iux> cfy: 唔…… 反正从上周开始机器人就是默认关闭状态的，直到有人打开它为止
<iGnome> 你是女生？bot干嘛一直叫你。
<cfy> OT_iux: 为啥有段时间bot一直叫我?
<cfy> iGnome: 我不知道啊...
<OT_iux> cfy:  额，出现一直叫你的情况是什么时候？
<OT_iux> 我查查bot的日志
<cfy> OT_iux: 昨天.我看看 log
<cfy> OT_iux: 说什么 再见 ,cfy xxx
<cfy> OT_iux: 不断得这么说
<OT_iux> 估计是你打了 888 或者再见什么的？
<iGnome> 估计是老板的逻辑错误。
<iGnome> 导致bot失常。
<cfy> OT_iux: 不会吧,我没再见....我在说什么加密还不是啥的.....
<cfy> OT_iux: 绝对没有再见和888.....
<iGnome> 这bot肯定不是perl的。正则判断，太简单了。经常乱说。
<cfy> iGnome: ee,那电影...崽崽肯定看不懂....
<iGnome> cfy: 对不
<OT_iux> [17:37] <cfy> user8888: linux有encfs和luks crypt
<OT_iux> [17:37] <Oicebot> 拜拜, cfy大爷
<iGnome> 看完了。昨天
<cfy> 我晕...
<OT_iux> cfy:  你对其说话的家伙名字里有 888 诶
<cfy> OT_iux: 我天........
<iGnome> 你看，烂正则
<cfy> OT_iux: 没关系...我ignore了, haha
<OT_iux> 恩…… 确实烂……
<cfy> iGnome: ee,,,,,你opera咋办 哈哈
<iGnome> 打倒用irssi的
<OT_iux> = =
<iGnome> 我用得蛮好。
<cfy> iGnome: 干嘛?人家也是perl啊......
 * cfy erc路过.....
<iGnome> 不理会bot
<cfy> iGnome: 满屏都是 bot.......
<iGnome> 不是吧。perlre 不会这样用的啊
<iGnome> 应该定义一种特殊的中文词边界，让bot来判断。
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 这很容易的啊
<iGnome> >0x80的
<Pwnna> ---
<iGnome> OT_iux: 你啥语言的
<cfy> 我重启试试
<OT_iux> ob是倒霉的 mirc script
<iGnome> 哦
<iGnome> 那不懂了。估计限制比较大
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> 1
<MeaCulpa> 这才是做bot最好的平台: http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<Oicebot> 2
<^k^> ⇪ title: ii
<OT_iux> 它自带一个 x.isin() ……
<cfy> 我天.....配置出错...
<OT_iux> if (888 isin inputtext) {   do some thing }
<OT_iux> =.=
 * OT_iux 哭跑
<cfy> 算了....我不关电脑了...
<cfy> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<cfy> 2
<cfy> 3
<Oicebot> 3
<Oicebot> 4
<cfy> 很好收不到了
<cfy> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> cfy: 其实你可以在单位电脑什么的用 screen 上 irssi
<cfy> OT_iux: 太卡了....而且我没单位.....
<OT_iux> 回家用 ssh 连过来，打开 screen 不是就可以继续么
<OT_iux> =w= 喔
<OT_iux> 其实我挺喜欢 irssi
<cfy> bot罪恶深重....
<cfy> 哦.我要去搞个自动回复的.别人.oicebot on 我就.oicebot off.....
<GNUdog> GNUpuma  <---  健壮的 BOT
<MaskRay> cfy: netcat -e 跟个脚本就行了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么东西?
<OT_iux> cfy:  ……
<cfy> 等水牛来了,就配置就好
<MeaCulpa> nc 里面垃圾太多了
<OT_iux> cfy:  隔壁TLF_FILES频道的 kakarott 也做过这样的自动回复脚本
<Kandu> OT_iux: LOL 你的 bot 調戲 cfy, 把他惹毛了
<MaskRay> nc -e 跟个 expect 脚本
<OT_iux> cfy:  解决方法很简单…… 让Oicebot ignore你就好了……
<cfy> 那我聊天白名单....
<cfy> 除了某几个人其他全部ignore...
<cfy> 聊天嘛.
<cfy> 哈哈.....
<OT_iux> =w=
<OT_iux> GFW也要实行白名单了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我准备抓紧学习emacs lisp,把防垃圾短信的手段用到irc上....
<cfy> iGnome: http://paste.lisp.org/display/712
<MaskRay>  /whois raybot
<cfy> iGnome: 这样能数清 括号吧 :D
<cfy> test
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 懂 python 不
<OT_iux> @@
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍡ 
<cfy> i hate bot.....
<OT_iux> cfy,你有多恨机器人啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才 telnet 操练了一下 irc
<OT_iux> 你把 ^k^ 也干掉吧
<cfy> OT_iux: 找个地方恨一下...
<cfy> 有op,我就+q了.....
<cfy> OT_iux: 没op,干不了....:'(
<OT_iux> 真遗憾 =w=
<OT_iux> 算了
<OT_iux> 驱散ob
 * Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
<OT_iux> (09时59分56秒) ***Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
<OT_iux> (09时59分57秒) Oicebot 离开了聊天室("被OT_iux驱散了。")。
<cfy> iGnome: MaskRay: Kandu: OT_iux: http://www.chunyv.com/myblog/?p=284
<cfy> 这个弄好没.....我今天才想起来,重弄了浏览器....
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 懂 python 不
<MaskRay> ok12345: 几乎不懂
<ok12345> 好吧
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 那你懂 gtk 不
<Kandu> cfy: 我這邊預設是不信賴
 * MeaCulpa 懂一点点
<MaskRay> ok12345: 几乎不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> gtk是啥...
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 用啥语言
<cfy> .
<ok12345> gtk???
<Kandu> cfy: 他寫的是 win32 下的fx 好像
 * MeaCulpa 哦...gtk... 我windows下面有18个gtk
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.主要是证书名字.我这里好像要把entrust的证书全部无效,才行
<MaskRay> ok12345: C++/Perl/Expect/Haskell
<cfy> 引用 ghostm55 : G+一出来，就刷掉了Facebook和Twitter一项纪录，那就是Facebook用了5年才拿到GFW荣誉勋章，Twitter用了3年，而G+只用了3天
 * MeaCulpa 有个同事对我说在国外不小心上了下google map 850 RMB 20秒钟没了
<cfy> ....
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> calebot: gprs速度太快
<MeaCulpa> 我国网络是吃屎的啊...
<calebot> 850 rmb...
<MeaCulpa> 慢的大家都习惯了
<ok12345> MaskRay:P perl 可以用dbus的啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 然后是多少流量呢?
<ok12345> MaskRay:P perl 可以用dbus的吗
<cfy> ok12345: 可以
<ok12345> 那就好
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 17m
<calebot> 珍爱生命，表用 dbus
<MeaCulpa> 还是菲律宾这样的国家...
<cfy> ...
<cfy> calebot: +1
<iGnome> ok12345: dbus就一接口，随便用的。和语言无关
<iGnome> calebot: ..
<cfy> ok12345: 跟ee说.就他喜欢乱用 :D
<seib> ^k^: .
<ok12345> iGnome:P 但至少有相关的接口吧
<iGnome> cfy: 我到乌镇。你来喝茶不。
<iGnome> ok12345: 是啊
<^k^> seib, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<iGnome> d-feet看接口参数就是
<tommy_> 大家好，有谁在用codeblocks
<cfy> 23我刚好有同学聚会....
<ok12345> iGnome:P 不过也行, 用 dbus-send 也可以. 可能不那么方便就是了
<iGnome> 哦。
<iGnome> 那我节省一餐
<houge_> 测试
<cfy> 下次我来你这蹭....
<ok12345> vic:P 我更新了
<^k^> houge_, ....  ㍢ 
<iGnome> 好吧。带你去酒吧。然后卖了。
<cfy> @_@
<calebot> 不是美女能卖多少钱…
<iGnome> 男女平等
<ok12345> vic:P 你抓取
<vic> ok
<metbsd> 我在杭州
<cfy> calebot: 卖崽崽
<ok12345> vic:P topic_dbus_extend_type_dict 这个是用 dict 的. 你有 d-feet 不
<iGnome> metbsd: 和你不熟悉，可以蹭你的饭不。
<iGnome> cfy: 又乱说。这个不能说
<calebot> 据说世界人口比例，女多于男
<metbsd> 你也在杭州？
<cfy> iGnome: o...
<calebot> 到底是哪个混蛋国家女多于男？
<iGnome> calebot:  越南。
<ok12345> vic:P 文档还是写一半, 刚弄好. 元组和dict 各实现了一次. 你用 topic_dbus_extend_type_dict 这分支编译看看
<metbsd> 我还想蹭别人的饭呢
<vic> ok12345: 有d-feet  地址给我
<iGnome> metbsd: 。。地主之谊
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯
<ok12345> vic:P 运行了 daemon 后用 d-feet 来调用. d-feet 安装就好了哇. 源里有的. 你是 ubuntu 不
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯女子平均寿命高于男子将近十年
<iGnome> 乌克兰
<ok12345> MeaCu1pa:P 哦
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 扯没边，比寿命，那不是 calebot需要的美女了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 他问的问题又没涉及美不美
<MeaCulpa> 再说俄罗斯乌克兰出美女啊
<iGnome> calebot: 你来确认。你不需要美女
<MeaCulpa> 混血多，混的成功的多
<iGnome> 混的，容易成功吧
<iGnome> 纯种，还难得养活些
<MeaCulpa> 也有混的失败，集两家之短的
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯那边通古斯，高加索，北欧混
<iGnome> 。这你都知道。。。你去混的？ lol
<cfy> iGnome: 高铁侠....
<vic> ok12345: 我说你的代码的地址。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> vic:P git://diaryblog.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/diaryblog/diaryblog
<iGnome> 这又是？
<cfy> iGnome: 貌似以前的opera有ignore?
<iGnome> 可能有。
<iGnome> wiki都说有
<vic> ok12345: master 分支？
<cfy> 为啥现在没了 :'(
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 昨晚告诉我怎么删除 remote 分支, 告诉我具体 的 做法. 我删除 remote/origin/develop
<calebot> opera 脑子崩了？
<iGnome> 以前还有sock。后来取消，现在又加
<iGnome> calebot: bot不准乱说
<ok12345> vic:P 我新增俩分支 1. topic_dbus_extend_type_struct 2. topic_dbus_extend_type_dict
<ok12345> vic:P 一个返回数据为 struct (py 的元组) 一个是 dict
<tommy_> 有没有在用codeblocks这个软件的？
<MaskRay> ok12345: git push origin :develop
<tommy_> MaskRay, 先暂停下，看看俺的问题
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 哦
<iGnome> tommy_: 估计没啥人
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 谢了
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 你是我的救星
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 我花了一晚上一凌晨来整理我的 git, 改正我以前粗心犯的不必要的错误. 将分支搬来搬去
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 粗心害死人啊
<calebot> ok12345: 没必要啊
<calebot> ok12345: 你是那个爱写注释的？
<ok12345> calebot:P 在某一方面是洁癖
<ok12345> calebot:P 是的
<calebot> 洁癖应该用在 写易懂的code
<calebot> 易懂的code不用注释
<calebot> self-explanation
<tommy_> iGnome,你有没有用这个啊？
<ok12345> calebot:P 也不会难懂啊. 我说的是提交注释, 不是代码的注释. 只是想我想详细说明改了啥东西
<MeaCulpa> 注释只是用来生成doc的
<MeaCulpa> 代码间不写
<calebot> tommy_: 你要么问问题，问谁在用某软件只是浪费时间
<ok12345> MeaCu1pa:P 是啊
<tommy_> 你都没用，我问你可会，
 * cfy .......
 * cfy 神什么都会
<ok12345> calebot:P 我的粗心是,在某个历史上, 忘了加某文件. 但我不想在新的历史上补
 * cfy 否则怎么叫神呢 :D
<calebot> tommy_: 你去修车还要问人家有没修过这牌子的车啊？
<iGnome> tommy_: 没需要用ide。而且这软件，不好用。以前很多bug。
 * cfy 你看
<tommy_> OK
<MeaCulpa> codeblocks 我运行过两次...
<iGnome> cfy: 啥。
<tommy_> iGnome, thank you!
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神.....
<calebot> tommy_: 搞半天你啥也没学到
<cfy> codeblocks我想装.但是...没装成功.....
<tommy_> 学到了
<tommy_> 你的修车原理给我上了一课
 * cfy faint....
<tommy_> 我去修气车，但那人若是个修自行车的，这就让人DAN疼了
<tommy_> 是不是啊calebot
<seib> Ha
<ok12345> tommy_:P 那是你蛋疼吧
<MaskRay> .oicebot on
<raybot> .oicebot off
<iGnome> tommy_: 你应该说明下，你需要什么
<MaskRay> .oicebot on
<raybot> .oicebot off
<cfy> MaskRay: good :D 可是人家已经走了呀
<tommy_> 我需要用过这个软件的人
<calebot> 不良的问题：请问有没有 foo ide 高手？
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<ok12345> tommy_:P 你修车找修单车的店干嘛. 你不会看招牌吗
<tommy_> 这样交流起来不会有啥冲突
<tommy_> 对啊
<calebot> 优秀的问题：请问 foo ide 怎么加上 go lang 高亮？
<ok12345> tommy_:P 你不用 ubuntu 你来 #ubuntu-
<ok12345> tommy_:P 你不用 ubuntu 你来 #ubuntu-cn 干嘛
<tommy_> 所以我得先问下，现在挂YANG卖狗肉的太多了
<ok12345> tommy_:P 你问 ide 的问题 去 #ide
<calebot> 请问有没有 foo ide 高手？ <- 高手一般懒得理这种白痴问题
<ok12345> :)
<cfy> 那要先从有没有人问起.......有没有人啊...有没有人愿意回答我的问题啊........
<calebot> cfy++
<iGnome> 额。今天 bot 气不顺呢。 摸摸 calebot
<ok12345> :)
<tommy_> ok12345俺和你有帛仇可是？
 * ok12345 围观群殴 tommy_ 
<ok12345> 呵呵
<tommy_> 呵呵，
<calebot> 小白一般都是问：有人在不？高手在不 <- 然后等 5 sec 没人理就离开了
<ok12345> tommy_:P 我是起哄的. 别管我
<tommy_> 不用这样吧，俺也是用ubuntu的
<ok12345> 我是起哄的
<tommy_> 哪个说俺不是用这个的，有证据没?
<iGnome> tommy_: 其实他们都不是用ub的。是间谍。所以围攻你。 lol
<MaskRay> 我也觉得直接问问题好，而不是 “在不？” 之类
<seib> 在不？
<ok12345> tommy_:P 那你的问题是啥
<calebot> 神在不？
<cfy> 就神ub
<tommy_> 我CA，你们一个一个都坏人，俺汗都出来了
<ok12345> tommy_:P 正经的, 你啥 ide
<iGnome> lol
<tommy_> codeblocks这个我装好后 ,汉化不完全，咋回事，
<Kandu> tommy_: 因為漢化不完全
<iGnome> 历史上，这软件就不好安装。也不好运行。最好不用。
<yanwen_> 我来了～喵
<ok12345> tommy_:P codeblocks??? 汉化问题??? 问哈皮
<yanwen_> ？？？
<tommy_> 嘿，，，
<iGnome> 哈皮在搞这？
<tommy_> E文不好
<cfy> aron啥时候管这些了?
<ok12345> tommy_:P 或者 提交 bug
<calebot> 汉化问题干麻还要用问用过 codeblocks 的…
<yanwen_> 我觉得English
<iGnome> 早被lp抓走了
<ok12345> iGnome:P 不知道
<calebot> 就是没用过也会汉化啊
<tommy_> 谷哥，百度用一遍，不照
<tommy_> 就来问各位神人了
<yanwen_> 的IRC好像没中文的有交流阿
 * cfy 围观各位神人
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新浪微博 淘宝网等部分网站只有通过代理才能打开，求解。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338960 一台机子是linux系统，另一个Win7系统，前阵子一直正常，这两天linux下突然无法打开新浪微博、淘宝网等网站了，但通过SSH代理却能正常访问，请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kezi1937 — 2011-07-21 10:4 ...
 * iGnome 围殴
<yanwen_> 搜索
<ok12345> tommy_:P 汉化的, 没有就没有. 你可以提交bug啊
<ok12345> tommy_:P ubuntu-bug
<tommy_> 这个软件早出来，就是不知道为什么不加入中国语言，
<tommy_> fedora
<yanwen_> 汗，你去汉化以下阿
<tommy_> 一个命令就可以安装，没啥问题，问题是装完后滴
<ok12345> tommy_:P 相信一点, 你那汉化不完全,我这也汉化不完全, 除非你和我用的不是一样
<ok12345> vic:P 怎么样了
<tommy_> 但是网上报出的就是完全的，我RP有问题？？？
 * cfy 编辑器没有菜单栏的路过................
<vic> ok12345: 没弄呢
<ok12345> 好吧
<vic> ok12345: 现在脑子不清醒呢
<ok12345> vic:P 有时间弄弄
<ok12345> vic:P 好的.
<iGnome> 去官网下了安装。到官网找语言包
<vic> ok12345: 刚上完夜班。。。困
<iGnome> 估计安装又不成功。 lol
<ok12345> vic:P 好吧, 睡下吧
<tommy_> 就是么有，俺才来这里探探路的
<Kandu> tommy_: ubuntu cn 論壇上不是有人發漢化包了么
<Stifler> Hi all
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 窨井内实施可燃性气体爆燃实验, 会有很高的危险性，据说曾经有窨井盖飞出腰斩小孩子
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 点支烟望下水道井盖里面扔试试？
<seib> ^k^: .
<jyfl987> roylez: 你可以往人家沼气池里扔个试试
<^k^> seib, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 化粪池我试过
<roylez> jyfl987: 沼气池不好找
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那有没有炸你一脸 lol
<MeaCulpa> 高爆电光炮，断电保护器做的雷管和一大包鞭炮
<jyfl987> roylez: 南方农村里许多 国家对农村搞沼气池有补助
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没有
<Stifler> 炸一脸SHI..
<MeaCulpa> 后来一度想用硝酸铵，感觉太危险，作罢
<iGnome> 硝酸铵？能买到？
<calebot> 要搞武器？
<iGnome> 搞化学的？
<Stifler> 高锰酸钾好
<MeaCulpa> 小时候看到仓库老汉一个麻袋写着硝酸铵，现在想想...只是一个麻袋
<ok12345> vic:P 你有 email 不
<calebot> 用恐吓的吧
<Stifler> 有种化肥成分是硝酸铵
<MeaCulpa> 后来经证实是烧碱而已
<MeaCulpa> 用来刷锅子的
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对 初中化学就提到 化肥很危险 额 不过现在貌似都不卖了
<Stifler> 一砸就爆...
<MeaCulpa> 块状白色结晶，当初小小的兴奋了一下，掰下一小块，试了一下
<iGnome> Stifler: 额。你搞化肥销售的？
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 舔了下？
<MeaCulpa> 后来看到老汉掰下来放进热水刷锅子...
<Stifler> iGnome: 没，以前种地的...
<MeaCulpa> 但是干嘛不用苏打而是烧碱呢。。。奇怪
<iGnome> 。
<Stifler> 烧碱除油污
<MeaCulpa> 可能那时候人们混淆氢氧化钠和碳酸钠
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 比洗洁精便宜
<Stifler> 危险
<MeaCulpa> 抑或是固态的混合物
<MeaCulpa> 容易受潮结块
<iGnome> 国内造假的。都安全
<Guest97585> lerosua: pidgin又自动崩了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: lol
<iGnome> 老鼠药都安全的
<calebot> pidgin--
<Guest97585> iGnome: 你喝过？
<MeaCulpa> Guest97585: 我的pidgin 也老crash, windows
<iGnome> 有人喝过啊。有新闻。没事情
<calebot> 国内药安全，食品不安全
<Stifler> -.-
<lerosua> Guest97585: 你又说自己找到原因了
<lerosua> Guest97585: 那就用别的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 是阿 你没看到我现在用irssi么
<Stifler> 我小时候用高锰酸钾+木炭粉+煤末炸过蛾子...
<iGnome> Stifler: 你果然是土八路啊。
<Stifler> iGnome: 哈哈
<iGnome> 真精
<MeaCulpa> 话说
<MeaCulpa> 高锰酸钾是妇女用来杀毒的...
<Stifler> MeaCu...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 男的也用阿 我小时候就用过
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 这你又知道了。
<jyf1987> 那时候好像是包皮拈起来了还是怎么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 男的不需要吧
<iGnome> jyf1987: yin妇
<Stifler> jyf1987: 割包皮了？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 用来消毒
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...不如割了
<jyf1987> Stifler: 那倒没有
<Stifler> ...
<iGnome> 切了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我准备把我儿子的割了
<iGnome> @
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 挺好的 有包皮 常年湿润 敏感度比你们的高多了
<Stifler> 割掉好
<Stifler> 战斗力强
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 随你 儿子又不是我的
<tenzu> 好严肃的话题
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不好，不卫生，拉拉扯扯的，夹毛
<iGnome> tenzu: 来一个欢乐的话题
<Stifler>  /exec pacman -Syu
<tenzu> iGnome: 讨论讨论你吧
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 卫生不卫生 看你习惯 不是割不割的问题 夹毛倒是有点
<Stifler> 好有喜感..
<sheshark> test
<iGnome> 说说破国，如何游泳过去？
<sheshark> test
<^k^> sheshark, ....  ㍣ 
<jyf1987> 去大马旅游 能去破国不
<Stifler> sheshark: 老大爷好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 对小孩子来说，影响神经发育
<sheshark> Stifler: 小朋友好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 据说割了可以大一点？谣言？
<iGnome> 。
<Stifler> sheshark: 您不去公园打太极，到此做甚？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 国内好多人都是长大才割的阿 照你这么说 这些人都神经发育不好？
<iGnome> 居然给自己儿子，想这些。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 男人都觉得自己小 都要找点理由开脱
<sheshark> Stifler: 天气热，还是呆在室内好啊
<jyf1987> 我记得小时候看大人上厕所 掏出来 那个雄壮阿
<Stifler> 等你儿子长大了告诉他，他绝对感动...
<seib> jyf1987: 不割，影响房事不？
<jyf1987> 到自己也成大人了 感觉就不行了
<Stifler> sheshark: i see
<jyf1987> seib: 不影响 有本老外编的性知识手册说的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 要不建个投票吧 让大家都来投票决定要不要给你儿子割
<sheshark> 讨论一个问题，是性欲强烈好，还是没有性欲好？
<Stifler> man sex
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: 这个问题...
<missing> MeaCulpa: 割好
<Stifler> 割+1
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得强烈些好吧
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这样以后他长大了问你 你可以告诉他是大家投票决定的
<iGnome> 如果发贴，肯定有人说切了好。
<MeaCulpa> 强烈+1
<MeaCulpa> lol
<missing> MeaCulpa: 利人利己
<Stifler> 有女人的情况下强烈好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: lol
<seib> 同意
<jyf1987> 我觉得没钱没房没车什么的 还是完全没性欲好 这样可以省出大量时间用来提高自己 额
<missing> MeaCulpa: 不好,不割太敏感容易早泄
<MeaCulpa> 中医不是提倡吃动物jj么...这是什么道理
<MeaCulpa> missing: 可以戴套套嘛
<keane> 问个问题，配置iptables时，出现iptables v1.4.10: unknown protocol `input' specified
<Stifler> ...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 中医有什么道理 就是实践汇编而已
<xiaq> keane: 参数错了……
<missing> MeaCulpa: 那不是浪费钱吗
<keane> 我是最简单的操作，iptables -p INPUT DROP
<MeaCulpa> missing: 中医嘛~~
<missing> MeaCulpa: 啥,这个还要吃药?
<seib> jyf1987: 二十岁以后，小弟弟还能长吗？
<jyf1987> 我感冒 上了套 买了个中医的药 结果上面禁忌写 尚未明确 不良反应 尚未明确 注意事项还是尚未明确
<missing> MeaCulpa: 遗传阿
<jyf1987> seib: 能么？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: lol
<xiaq> keane: -P?
<jyf1987> 这什么都没明确 怎么就能批出来卖给人呢
<Stifler> 让蚊子口交
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 面粉都比他明确
<MeaCulpa> Stifler: +1
<Stifler> MeaCu^.^
<sheshark> 11:12 < Stifler> 让蚊子口交
<Stifler> 就大了
<xiaq> keane: 肿么私聊哇
<seib> jyf1987: 弱弱地问一下，国人平均多长？
<woju> 10cm左右？
<Stifler> xiaq:  /msg name
<jyf1987> seib: 12 cm貌似起步
<MeaCulpa> ... 这才几点...
<Stifler> -.-
<jyf1987> seib: 另外测量方法是从根部
<MeaCulpa> 23点和11点是不同的~
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 根部...你说盆底？
<Stifler> 这么早就讨论技术了...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 美国西部时间么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 做手术拉出来？
<Stifler> ...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 反正那小册子上说的
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: ..
<Stifler> 不要迷信小册子...
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我也见过说male porn star有这类手术，仔细观察了下，的确有点怪
<ok12345> vic:P 还在不, 还在迷糊?? 先告诉我你的 email
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似和你说的韩国人对舌头的手术差不多
<vic> ok12345: vicwjb gmail
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 国外的标准和东亚的标准不一样哈
<ok12345> 哦, 好的
<jyf1987> 当然 你要拿稗格米人的标准来要求自己 那就很沾光
<MeaCulpa> 1 ... 兴奋点都在门口... 2. 俾格米人的数据你有？
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭，饭后继续
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 看他们身高你不就明白了
<Stifler> -.-
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 身高和这个没关系...
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 要不要驴几个侏儒片子你看看？
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
 * calebot 某高中老师说大小不重要，重要的是膨胀率
<keane> test
<ZT> ..
<^k^> keane, ....  ㍣ 
<jiero> 新浪也有人拿到了 Nokia N950.。。
<Stifler> -.-
<seib> jyf1987: 太长，女性是不是没快感？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 但是他们还瘦 侏儒和我们人种一样 他们则是成比例缩小阿
<Stifler> 又细又长的估计效果不好
<jyf1987> seib: 我又不是女的 我咋知道 你问女的去
<iGnome> 更重要的是，运动频率。
<seib> 3分钟
<iGnome> 胖子都动不了的。。。
<calebot> 再学个金手指
<Stifler> 。。。
<seib> 后入式
<iGnome> 多年看不到小弟的，多了。
<Stifler> haha
<hgzhao> .....................快成狼群了
<seib> 有mm没？
<Stifler> MM们都沉默了...
<seib> …
<jyf1987> 小弟我还看得到 好險
<jyf1987> Stifler: 哪里有mm 别信这个 反正没证实前我都当他们是男的
<Stifler> jyf1987: ...
<iGnome> 难怪 jyf1987 说要从根部量起。。。原来天天只看到一点。
<Stifler> ...
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<cfy> http访问巨慢....
<cfy> curl 返回的都很慢...
<seib> Lolli
<cfy> ping的话241ms
<seib> 谁喜欢sm
<Stifler> .
<jyf1987> seib: 你喜欢？ 我给你个rss 额
<seib> ？
<jyf1987> https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fmax07min.tumblr.com%2Frss  seib
<seib> jyf1987: 我是正义的化身，怎么会喜欢这种staff
<Stifler> .
<seib> jyf1987: 不过我会研究的，嘿嘿
<jyf1987> seib: 喜欢就喜欢呗  罗嗦这么多干嘛 额
<seib> jyf1987: 你怎么把l改成1了？
<jyf1987> seib: 两个都注册 避免被人坑
<seib> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> 额 忘记注册 jyfI987了
<calebot> 谁要坑你啊？
<lerosua> calebot: 他坑得人多，自己心虚
<jyf1987> calebot: 这个谁知道 你平时笑嘻嘻的 说不定 趁我不在就冒充我呢
 * calebot 从来不笑嘻嘻的
 * calebot 笑呵呵的
 * jyf1987 都是苦逼逼的？
<seib> jyf1987: 现在的成人网站都敢搞链接和导航，不怕都被封了
<calebot> seib: 都在墙外吧？
<jyf1987> seib: 谁会封他们呢
<seib> jyf1987: 墙了他们的域名不行吗？
<jyf1987> seib: 墙他干嘛？
<jyf1987> 让年轻人躲在家里打手枪 不是比让他们无聊到上街好么
<seib> jyf1987: 保护未成年
<jyf1987> seib: 那菜刀怎么不管制呢
<seib> 打炮好，还是打手枪好？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [紧急求助]终端无法联网，浏览器联网没有任何问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338972 首先wget baidu 出现一下的情况，根本就没有到百度的Ip legend@legend-desktop:~$ wget www.baidu.com --2011-07-21 11:30:13-- http://www.baidu.com/ 正在连接 211.103.134.39:8080... 用apt-get 也会出现这种问题 legend@legend-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install tracerou ...
<jyf1987> 这个问题我只能告诉你 等我打炮了以后再来评价 你可以问问这里已婚人士
<hata> 打飞机
<Stifler> 灰机...
<calebot> 散彈炮
<jyf1987> Stifler: 贵教可是不让打飞机的哦 小心小心
<Stifler> jyf1987: 从不打...
<jyf1987> Stifler: 嘿嘿嘿嘿
<Stifler> jyf1987: -.-
<Stifler> -.-
<calebot> Stifler: 啥教？
<Stifler> calebot: 伊斯兰
<woju> 怎麽把xfce4-panel假道openbox的开机自动启动里面？
<woju> 加到
<ZT> quit
<jyf1987> Stifler: 伊斯兰教对说谎有什么惩罚么
<calebot> Stifler: 少数民族？
<Stifler> calebot: 回族
<calebot> 哦
<Stifler> jyf1987: 有
<calebot> Stifler: 高考有加分的？
<Stifler> calebot: 好像要加10分
<calebot> Stifler: 72 处女++
<Stifler> calebot: -.-
<jyf1987> Stifler: 怎么惩罚？ 有没有佛教的厉害
<hgzhao> google
<jyf1987> 佛教说谎是要进拔舌地狱的吧
<Stifler> jyf1987: 不太清楚
<woju> 哪个不说慌？说谎是一门艺术
<Stifler> jyf1987: 对佛教无爱
<jyf1987> 我怀疑那拔舌地狱是生产卤猪舌的场所 额
<Stifler> jyf1987: ...
<Stifler> 大家讨论技术把
<seib> calebot: 72处女是什么？
<Stifler> calebot: xu~
<jyf1987> calebot: 我那天看到那个视频 美国一家人去河上开船 结果一路上许多鲤鱼跳进来 美国的野生鱼可以钓么？
<qmake> jrrp
<calebot> jyf1987: 没禁钓的地方就行啊
<qmake> 机器人不在？
<calebot> jyf1987: 一般有限 季节/鱼长
<calebot> 太小的要放生
<jyf1987> calebot: 那一个一般场所 默认是禁钓还是不禁呢
<woju> 美国人钓鱼和中国人似乎不一样，不知道有浮子没有
<calebot> 河边没人管吧
<jyf1987> 额 太小当然要放 我又不喜欢吃油炸的
<calebot> jyf1987: 人家是连不太小的也要放
<jyf1987> 但是上次不是报道说那个小男孩被鳄鱼袭击 灭了鳄鱼 结果还交罚款呢
<Stifler> 喜欢吃鱼
<calebot> jyf1987: 只有够大的才能不放
<calebot> jyf1987: 那里的鳄鱼是保护动物
<jyf1987> calebot: 但是不是我经常看到有人钓上来巨大的鱼 结果就是拍照 然后放了呢
<calebot> jyf1987: 所以不能灭
<jyf1987> calebot: 可是被袭击了阿
<jyf1987> 人命真是不值钱阿
<jyf1987> 在天朝被老虎袭击还能反击呢
<calebot> 一般大鱼不会放的啊
<woju> 小男孩居然能干掉鳄鱼，真厉害
<jyf1987> the united states of animal
<calebot> 初生之犊不畏虎啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 没这事吧
<jyf1987> 这么讲我放心了 就怕买个农场 结果不让你钓鱼
<calebot> jyf1987: 不是要去 canada?
<qmake> jfy19987, 要去美国买农场？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 怎么没有 上次那个小男孩最后的结局是罚款 免予刑事处罚的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 野生还是塘子，不一样么
<MeaCulpa> 钓鱼有好多执照
<jyf1987> calebot: 美加不是一体么 没理由政策波动很大么
<jyf1987> 钓鱼还要执照 管得太宽阿
<calebot> 美加规矩不一样的
<calebot> 用的英语都不大一样
<woju> 下赛季是不是没有NBA看了？
<calebot> locale 都不同啊
<jyf1987> 可以归化为爱斯基摩人不 这样不就不用执照就能打猎了
<jyf1987> 那很正常 在天朝 普通话还有好多版本呢
<jyf1987> ubuntu那个language-pack 还有for cantonese minnan什么的呢
<jyf1987> calebot: 美国禁止吃狗肉么？
<calebot> jyf1987: 禁
<woju> 美国人看到中国人吃牛鞭觉得很奇怪
 * calebot 觉得禁吃猫狗的都是脑残
<woju> 猪狗猪狗，待遇不同啊
<jyf1987> 我上次看到一个反驳外国人反对吃狗肉的 非常精彩
<jyf1987> 老外说 狗狗是宠物 又那么可爱 吃他不是太残忍了么 那个人反驳说 火鸡也是一种宠物 也很可爱 可是为何你们要残忍地把他作为食物来吃呢
<jyf1987> calebot: 每个州都禁？
<palomino|working> 谁会觉得火鸡可爱阿- -
<calebot> jyf1987: 应该是
 * calebot 觉得火鸡很可爱
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我就对老外说，狗的存在就是扭曲的煎熬
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 选择性育种本来就是很恶心的
<palomino|working> 我只觉得熟了的火鸡腿不错。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 狗的存在完全是为了满足人类的私欲，扭曲的动物
<jyf1987> 关键是他们大吃特吃火鸡的时候   为何不让我们吃狗呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 老外也人有我们这样德鲁伊思想的，认为非自然的动物，生命对他们来说是煎熬
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 他们是发达国家
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 他们有人吃素的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 讽刺的是，80%的西方素食主义者吃蛋和奶
<jyf1987> 而且还拿道德指责
<jyf1987> 吃饭 暂停讨论
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我常对他们说，你们居然胁迫母鸡疯狂排卵
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我常对他们说，你们居然胁迫母鸡疯狂排卵，给母牛注射激素疯狂挤奶
<seib> 蛋和奶是素吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....很激烈的阿嬌<<<這是英文的音譯
<MeaCulpa> seib: 不是，但是很多所谓的素食主义者吃
<calebot> 素分很多种的
<MeaCulpa> seib: 毕竟营养丰富啊，全吃素营养不够的
<seib> 和尚可以吃鸡蛋不？
<MeaCulpa> seib: 按理说不行
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以，，
<Stifler> 和尚吃得，我吃不得
<MeaCulpa> seib: 也只有禅宗和其他一小部分和尚有吃素之说
<calebot> Stifler: 不能吃蛋？
<Stifler> calebot: NO
<woju> 和尚摸的，我莫不得
<Stifler> calebot: 想起阿Q..
<calebot> Stifler: 伊斯兰管这么多？
<MeaCulpa> seib: 连汉传的都有很多是可以吃荤的
<Stifler> calebot: 没...
<calebot> 蛋多美味啊
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 穆斯林那个只是古时候的卫生手册，被教条化了
 * calebot 为了吃蛋果断不信伊斯兰
<Stifler> 毛蛋..
<woju> 小时候喜欢吃蛋白，不喜欢吃蛋黄
<Stifler> calebot: 去...
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 穆斯林不吃蛋？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot <<<這個 bot智商很高啊
<Stifler> calebot: 你误解了
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 新疆的所谓穆斯林还喝酒赌博呢...
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 谬赞谬赞
<Stifler> 犹太人还吃虾呢
<woju> 前几天新疆的哪几个暴徒是不是不想活了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot <<<這個 bot智商很高啊,懷疑是冒充bot的人類
<woju> 我猜他们没料想到自己不能活
<calebot> Stifler: 是不能母子同炊吧？
<seib> CyrusYzGTt: 你好聪明呀！
<calebot> Stifler: 羊肉不能用羊奶炖
<Stifler> 幸亏没在首府闹，不然又要断网
<calebot> 不能吃亲子丼啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> seib§ 感謝貶低
<Stifler> calebot: 好像不吃拐子肉
<namoamitafo> 请问Trash是放哪里的
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 和尚應該能吃肉的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 移動磁盤硬盤就是 .Trash*
<CyrusYzGTt> 電腦的硬盤。。不清楚，，貌似在 .local 下
<seib> CyrusYzGTt: 我也觉得它不像bot. bot被驱散了
<calebot> 岐视 bot 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> seib§ 沒有被驅散，還有 lubotu2` 沒有被踢走
<woju> 人就是只能机器人
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 吃肉依戒, 受大乘的戒就不能.
<woju> 智能
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 很多佛教和尚都能吧
<seib> 吃饭
<MeaCulpa> 只有少数
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 沒有歧視，就是不能有人假冒世界未來的主人 BOT,,
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 不
<woju> 将来应该能在工厂里面生产人
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 大乘内也有很多是可以吃的
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 貌似吃素是禅宗为主
<MeaCulpa> 知事宗华严宗貌似都能吃
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 我给你查下
<seib> 我喜欢欢喜宗
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 恩，我也有点模糊
<Stifler> seib: 欢喜禅?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 貌似吃素这个问题，每个单一的对应关系
<CyrusYzGTt> 那密宗呢？？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 显修与密修只是修行方式，不是宗派分别
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 汉传和藏传都有显修密修
<seib> Stifler: 你喜欢不？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 哦，，原來這樣，，
<MeaCulpa> 藏传自称是显密兼修，大小通吃的
<Stifler> seib: 不喜...
<MeaCulpa> 藏传的大部分宗派这么说的，我记得是回答周总理
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 反正我不喜歡 接引和準提的道統
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: :P
<Stifler> ;-)
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 其理为何？诺那活佛曾以瓶为喻：无明喻为瓶，众生心喻瓶内空气，佛心喻瓶外空气。显教之教法如布，以布磨瓶，故需累劫工夫，方可将瓶磨穿；密宗之教法如锤，以锤击瓶，应声而破，则众生心与佛心当下融合，无二无别。
<MeaCulpa> 不过【密宗】这个称谓，大概是指的还是西藏那金刚乘，融合大小乘的东西
<MeaCulpa> 唉，印度教
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ......繼續當個普通人圍觀宗教
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 饭后，围观
<MeaCulpa> 貌似现在禅宗的不行啊，没啥大师，外面跑场子讲法的很多都是西边的
<MeaCulpa> 可能没好好培养辩论
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是擾亂人族氣運的工具
<Stifler> 妖孽太多
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我聽說修行是自悟出來的，辯論沒用。夏蟲不可語冰，兩個境界一樣的人無需辯論，兩個境界不同的人。一個就是夏蟲了，也辯論不來
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp下硬盘安装ubuntu11.04到分配磁盘空间，这里怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338982 安装到这个步骤时，出现三个选项，一个是和xp共享安装，一个是覆盖xp安装，一个是其他方式。第一个，分配的空间不对，第三个不知道怎么分配。出现的是每个空间的大小。不知道怎么分配 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 那些辯論的，都是門都沒入的人
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 显宗讲究自证，重经
<MeaCulpa> 密宗讲究上师点播
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 这个，多少有点驼鸟逻辑
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 尤其在西方神秘主义笼罩下，没市场，搞不过西边
<calebot> 一般人没人教怎么悟？
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 没查到经典中说法, 有一个解释, 里面援引一些出处, 但非律藏. http://www.dharmazen.org/x2gb/d33sprob/P4-280.htm
<calebot> 又不是人人都能创个太极拳…
<Stifler> arch 在哪个频道？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 是的, 佛教强调证悟.
<MeaCulpa> 三净肉...弄得和犹太人一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby ssh库好用挖
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby expect库好用挖
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马.... 喵一个听听
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby 有docutil那样的挖
<adam8157> tenzu: 哼哼
<tenzu> adam8157: 哼哼啥?
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ssh库不是自带的  我用 pty/expect
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我用 markdown
<MeaCulpa> roylez: markdown扩展不方便，比如，代码高亮
<MeaCulpa> markdown出tex或者pdf挖
<MeaCulpa> expect是纯ruby的挖，有win32 pty handler 挖...
<MeaCulpa> 哦...我以后不win32了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你丫话真多，你接着去用bash好了....nnnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> expect慢，还要摸索恶心的timeout...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一切等linux到手再说
<MeaCulpa> windows还是py好一些
<roylez> 一切都是你的幻觉
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 带上耳机在公司听《东北之东》
<liutos> 上班还在上icr……
<liutos> 打错了……
<jyf1987> Stifler: 新疆这几天怎么了？
<adam8157> tenzu: gtalk 哼哼
<tenzu> adam8157: 我看到你加我,所以通过验证了一下
<tenzu> adam8157: 不过你不是早就加了我么
<adam8157> tenzu: 以前就加过...555
<adam8157> tenzu: 所以 哼哼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.360buy.com/product/161105.html
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然有那么多人买...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 阿 暴徒袭击派出所
<tenzu> adam8157: 这事儿以前我也遇到过,网页里加上了就不会出现
<jyf1987> 这个和江西的不一样么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 疯了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不就是打砸抢，烧杀奸么
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵, 定下来什么时候来帝都么?
<jyf1987> 这帮人也太笨蛋了 拿什么斧头 还搞占领
<jyf1987> 那不是明摆着一锤子买卖么
<tenzu> adam8157: 应该在8月5号之后的某个周末,能联系上pityonline还有斗篷.
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯 呵呵
<tenzu> adam8157: 有机会一起吃个饭?
<adam8157> tenzu: 必须啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 有可能的话我想去参观一下悦姐
<Stifler> jyf1987: 群众情绪很稳定
<adam8157> tenzu: 我见过照片了 hiahia
<jyf1987> Stifler: lol
<debianer> 各位，我在centos里痛苦
<Stifler> :-)
<debianer> 以前都是用debian的，现在不太懂yum
<Stifler> debianer: 欢迎加如arch
<jyf1987> 我看到关联新闻有个男子携雷管去派出所炸伤5民警 这个效率才高么
<adam8157> tenzu: http://picplz.com/user/aenon/pic/gzvlk/
<jyf1987> debianer: alias apt-get yum
<tenzu> adam8157: 照片我也见过,我要看活的,最好是跟茸茸一起的
<Stifler> jyf1987: 炸伤...这次是死了武警
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯, 呵呵
<jyf1987> Stifler: 有枪当然可以 但是被击毙了14个 划不来阿
<debianer> jyf1987: 关键是没有emacs23
<MeaCulpa> http://yule.tc/10815
<jyf1987> debianer: 我是vimer
<debianer> jyf1987: yum的源里没有emacs23
<jyf1987> Stifler: 你们住哪里呢？ 北疆还是南疆
<debianer> jyf1987: 我手工下载安装emacs23，又提示缺少组件，又不知道缺少哪些
<jyf1987> debianer: 那就装vim吧
<debianer> 我准备直接往地球中心凿个洞，然后往里面丢一个大爆竹，很容易就把地球炸成两半
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://news.mydrivers.com/Img/20110721/11401671.jpg
<debianer> jyf1987: 我是想用emacs聊IRC，gtalk，编程什么的，习惯了
<Stifler> jyf1987: 我在北疆，很远..
<jyf1987> debianer: 但你不是装不上么
<jyf1987> Stifler: 那你们那维族人多么
<Stifler> jyf1987: 不多，汉族多
<jyf1987> Stifler: 有多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。。圍觀 疆胞
<Stifler> jyf1987: %80++
<MeaCulpa> 围观
<Stifler> -.-
<MeaCulpa> 哈萨克呢
<Stifler> 鸭梨好大
<jyf1987> Stifler: 额 怎么这么多 难道是建设兵团
<Stifler> MeaCulpa: 也不少
<Stifler> jyf1987: right
<jyf1987> 南疆呢 全是维族？
<debianer> jyf1987: 在centos下如何安装debian?
<Stifler> 兵团无处不在
<Stifler> jyf1987: 维族%70 ++
<jyf1987> 国家可以考虑开放新疆地区的宅基地申请 这样不用强迫戍边了 会有大量的人涌过去的
<MeaCulpa> 那么多啊
<jyf1987> Stifler: 那你们到哪里都少数阿 为何不去宁夏
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 公有制啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 特区嘛  一国两制嘛
<Stifler> jyf1987: 宁夏太荒凉..
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 也是，反正计划生育啥的都两制了
<jyf1987> Stifler: 那新疆呢 新疆不是也有许多沙漠么
 * Stifler 去修个机子，很快回来
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 对阿 土工的一切是看政策的 没有什么固定的制度
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 宁夏那可是真穆斯林，不喝酒的，估计去了没意思
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: Stifler 也是真穆斯林阿 不打手枪的呢
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 我在街上都看到不知是维还是哈萨克的头上戴帽子受理揣酒瓶
<MeaCulpa> 无法理解
<xlctemp> 我好奇你怎么知道他不打- -
<MeaCulpa> 看来和吃肉一样，也是有区别的
<jyf1987> xlctemp: 他自己说的 我当然要相信他了
<MeaCulpa> xlctemp: 按理穆斯林也全民割礼，打手枪需要润滑剂吧
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你要理解 宗教这个东西 最典型的是 马教 到了中国以后 不也要建设中国特色的马教么 变成工农结合的革命了 所以他们吃点肉算啥
<xlctemp> 嘛……
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不知..啥吃肉，啥马教
<Colin-shzsc> 回民拿猪肉吃也不是什么新闻了
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 少数吧
<jyf1987> 像内地处女啥 说不定传到内地 就只有 12个处女等你了 而不是原来的72个
<debianer> 穆斯林社会，通奸要割掉JJ的
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 我没见过吃猪肉喝酒的回民
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 马教你的不懂？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你说那个啊
<Colin-shzsc> 我都看懂了
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 我见过很多，从没见过吃猪肉的，喝酒的在宁夏和河南没见过，新疆不少
<debianer> 现在中国是“一国N制”了，无论什么政策只要方便就都可以通融
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 基本就是无制了
<debianer> 同一个地区，同一个城市，同一个民族，也有区别很大
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 吃猪肉不大可能扩展 喝酒倒是有可能 比如在酒精度上下文章 规定10度以下的不算酒 不就行了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ... 人类打嗝也有个0.0x
<Colin-shzsc> 我忘了加三个字：偷偷地
<debianer> 专家建议温家宝，地方政府债务要慢慢解决，也就是说，老温的任期内可以不管了
<jyf1987> debianer: 高  看来你经常解读人民日报
<jyf1987> debianer: 不过还有个信息 就是地方政府要继续卖地
<calebot> 12处女++
<debianer> 对于一个不喝酒的人来说，你让他喝酒是件痛苦的事。同样，对于一个不喝酒的民族，酒其实也没很大的吸引力
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<jyf1987> 世界上不存在天然不喝酒的民族吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 箴言啊
<debianer> 我今后要建议中央政府，台湾问题和政治改革问题，要慢慢来
<jyf1987> 穆斯林禁酒好像就是看到喝酒太误事了才禁的阿
<jyf1987> 中国夏朝的时候谁也说酒太好喝了 后代肯定有许多因酒误国的
<debianer> 我们每个人生下来就对酒没有很大的爱好吧
<jyf1987> 可惜他只是说说 并没有下禁令
<namoamitafo> 穆斯林属于民族?
<debianer> 我喝酒20几年了，但我从没对酒有任何依赖性
<jiero> 因为喜欢跟风：文化就是跟风的集团。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 不是
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 但是回族是
<debianer> 我是迫不得已才喝酒阿
<jyf1987> 那回族怎么定义的？
<debianer> 喝酒我宁愿去吃点带补的中药
<debianer> 或者春药也性
<jyf1987> 中药 额
<debianer> 也行
<MeaCulpa> ...
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<xlctemp> 单位的人本不喝酒，来了一群北方人之后就开始喝酒了
<debianer> 总比喝酒舒服
<Colin-shzsc> 话说伊朗和阿富汗讲的是波斯语，可他们还是得去读阿拉伯语的古兰经
 * jyf1987 阿弥陀佛 鳝斋善哉
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: 伊朗本来就是波斯
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 阿拉伯语就是为了吟诵古兰经创造的
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 而且波斯历史上跟阿拉伯矛盾还挺深
<debianer> 、就好比中国人说的是汉语，我们还不是拍唐僧去取经，回来翻译梵文
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 他们只是用古兰经规定的唱法唱歌而已
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 梵文毕竟日常还有用
<MeaCulpa> 阿拉伯语基本就是为了古兰经创造的
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 啥国家用梵文?
<jyf1987> namoamitafo: 婆罗门吧
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 那时候啊，印度那边那些国，还有点用
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa 可能指的是印地语吧
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 只能说古印度吧
<MeaCulpa> 不是
<Colin-shzsc> 印地语（北印度语）、尼泊尔语用的都是同一种文字，天城文
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 这个问题很难讨论，因为古印度到底有点啥国家，都没个定论
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 那历史太乱了
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 古印度的确有用
<jyf1987> 梵文在印度和尼泊尔并没有灭绝， [梵文‘梨俱吠陀正统写法词与词之间无格隔开]
<jyf1987> 梵文及梵语是现今印度23种官方文字及官方语言之一，直至二十世纪初梵文还是尼泊尔的官方语言之一，梵文是印度和尼泊尔“佛教界”和“印度教”高级僧侣的交流语言，在印度有数份用梵文出版的报章和杂志，1991年印度普查结果以梵语作为母语的人口有49,736 人，1961年印度普查结果以梵语作为第二语言的有194,433人。
<jyf1987> 梵文‘梨俱吠陀正统写法词与词之间无格隔开
<jyf1987> 印度的官方语言可真多
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 剝削的 jyf1987 賠付
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 印度那里是比较多
<MeaCulpa> Hindi估计会的人不比English多
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 意大利建国的时候只有一小部分人会意大利语，法国也一样
<debianer> 梵文现在只有几个人能精通了
<debianer> 梵文现在主要是中国在研究了
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 是哇
<Colin-shzsc> 就像拉丁语那样……
<debianer> 在印度已经绝迹了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 普通话当初也只有紫禁城里的公公们用呢
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 真的!?
<jyf1987> debianer: 日本研究得深
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 普通话借鉴了前朝官话很多，所以会说的人不少的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 梵文本来就有多种
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 普通话借鉴了前朝官话很多，所以会说的人不少的，你看台湾国语和普通话如此相似
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 这是事实，所以不要乱说
<debianer> 好了，闲话少说，你们说说正事：在centsos系统下如何装debian?
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似历史上还真有写的和说的不是同一种语言的，据说朝鲜半岛和越南就曾经是这样
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 关键是你没看到前朝官话是怎么形成的 普通话里许多儿化 像您这些都是最早是公公们用起来的
<MeaCulpa> 前朝和本朝的官话差别不大
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 前朝是民国好不好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你说的是前前前朝了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 对
<debianer> 请问，有没有人懂鸟语阿
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 叽叽喳喳
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 民国正朔还在呢 怎么能算前朝
<Colin-shzsc> 鸟语多了去了，中国话都曾经被殖民者说成鸟语
<jyf1987> 前朝是前清
<jyf1987> 我后清是复兴的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 哦，那就北洋吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 儿音是北京方言，不是普通话
<jyf1987> 就跟前汉后汉一样 中间隔个新朝而已
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 普通话尔音不重的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 梵语印度灭迹?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 还有后鼻音 这个最早也是公公们用的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...不知道
<jyf1987> 核心提示：7月18日凌晨，深圳南山区一社区数百拆迁户发现家里爬满了蝎子。居民称曾与开发商就补偿金问题出现分歧，怀疑是负责拆迁的开发商指使此事。因事发区域未安装监控器，无法看清投放者。目前，南头派出所已介入调查。
<jyf1987> 额 投放蝎子 是算送钱么
<namoamitafo> debianer: 是你猜测的吧
 * MeaCulpa 背包里还有本[薄伽梵歌]
<jyf1987> 内地都是投放毒蛇 不过这招在广东应该行不通
<Colin-shzsc> 其实有啥好争的，我就觉得周围没一个人说起英语来是 BBC 播新闻的那种口音
<palomino|working> 都被吃掉了么 , jyf1987
 * MeaCulpa 背包里还有本[薄伽梵歌], 最近居然随身带
<debianer> namoamitafo: 是这样的，全世界懂梵语的不多了
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 是阿 蝎子也可以炸着吃的
<debianer> 刚才谁建议我安装arch?我在centos下如何安装阿
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 恩，只有日本东京人会看不起没东京口音的人，其他地方的都还好
<Colin-shzsc> 上海貌似电视上有看到过面拖蝎子
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 铲了
<jyf1987> 大家表激动，表怀疑，完全是大孕会期间生态和谐，爬虫类踊跃繁殖。。。。。。
<calebot> 英语口音也是有分贵贱的
<jyf1987> calebot: 现在伦敦腔还吃香么？
<calebot> jyf1987: 各国贵各自的口音
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得日语比较那个，说话的时候时不时要强调双方地位
<jyf1987> calebot: 国内好像一开始教的是英式 可是到了高中又给搬回美式了
<calebot> 英国米国还是不一样滴
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 我觉得现在是满大街的美国音
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 教材英式，老师美式
<namoamitafo> debianer: 1991年印度人口普查报告了49,736名流利的梵语使用者。
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 现在关键是我没有空白光盘
<calebot> 我国是教米式拼字吧？
<MeaCulpa> debianer: ...
<houge_langley> 大家知道如何设置ubuntu11.04的ibus-sunpinyin吗？我这里不能单独设置sunpinyin的一些细节
<jyf1987> calebot: 你国不是对岸么
<MeaCulpa> calebot: center? centre?
<debianer> 我没有光驱阿，现在机子上就是一个centos系统，如何装debian?
<calebot> jyf1987: 入境随俗啊
<debianer> 谁帮我解决这个世界性难题，再去研究梵语吧
<MeaCulpa> debianer: ...
 * calebot 见人说人话，见 bot 说 0 & 1
<debianer> 世界上还有很多动物说鸟语呢
<Colin-shzsc> 我以前一直是偏向英国音的，可到了大一除了 can't 以外都莫名其妙自己变成了美国音
<gordon1> debianer, 用U盘装啊
<calebot> debianer: 空白光盘？
<MeaCulpa> debianer: arch-cn 在 oftc
<namoamitafo> debianer: 说话援引证据.
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 这个么...没啥关系了
<jyf1987> calebot: 哈哈 党国喜欢这样的台胞阿 果然是在商言商阿
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 我都不知道自己说什么音，而且听不出英美的分别。
<calebot> 前阵子有研究说，鸟语（真的 bird）也有分口音
<debianer> namoamitafo: 好了，是我错了，我也是听别人说的。
<Colin-shzsc> 而且事实上我不喜欢说 can't，我喜欢说 cannot
<jyf1987> 不像那些跟着总统过去的
<namoamitafo> debianer: GNU/Linux 下如何安装 Debian
<namoamitafo> debianer: 是否问这个问题
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 在我的耳朵里英美音的区别很明显
<calebot> can't 去死++
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 印度人从不关心这类问题，所以能学好英文
<calebot> cannot / can not ++
<debianer> namoamitafo: 不是，是centos下
<MeaCulpa> ain't
<namoamitafo> debianer: centos不是GNU/Linux?
<jyf1987> calebot: 我看过那文章 还说雌性鸟更喜欢本地口音的雄性鸟唱歌
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这是德语么
<houge_langley> 继续追问一下，大家知道如何设置ibus-sunpinyin的细节设置吗？在unity下。谢谢
<debianer> namoamitafo: 是红帽子退出的版本
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 没道理，遗传学都是基因越远越好
<namoamitafo> debianer: 32-bit还是64-bit
<debianer> namoamitafo: 32
<MeaCulpa> centos 是 RHEL 大众版吧
<jiero> Colin-shzsc:  混杂的多国英语，管美国英国干嘛。世界多数讲英语的不是美英人:D
<keane> 请问下，有没有对iptables熟悉的
<namoamitafo> debianer: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apds03.html.zh_CN
<debianer> MeaCulpa: centos很多软件装不上阿
<calebot> 其实我国已经是英语大国了
<MeaCulpa> debianer: :P
<calebot> 我国用英语的估计比米国多
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 没个大学生都学十几年英语
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 还有文化因素么 1900的时候你问国人愿意不愿意跟老外结婚呢 愿意肯定少 可是从遗传上来说这样做好阿
<calebot> 讨论技术不用英语讨论不下去啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 对 我国全民都讲英语 而且一个口音 比印度强多了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 物质决定意识吧，现在急着 分开双腿，一直对外，改良人种，造福后代
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 但是不如印度实用
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 口音顶个鸟
<jiero> calebot: ...
<calebot> 之前有人研究过的，chinglish 简单易懂，世界通行
<jyf1987> 而且我国教育出来的人 个个都是语法专家 额 能把英国土人都给讲愣
<debianer> 中国的英语教育彻底失败，我学了20年英语，看个鸟文安装说明都看不太明白
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是
<calebot> 唐人街的 chinglish, english speaker 都听得懂
<debianer> 跟我一样学20年英语只认识英语键盘的人很多
<jyf1987> 我想起个笑话说 有个作家看到高考阅读题选了他的文章 然后他去做了那些题目 结果不及格 lol
<calebot> 英文单词+混乱中文文法 <- 简单易学啊
<jiero> calebot: 你好，我听不懂的英文就是中国人/韩国人/印度人说的。
<Colin-shzsc> 看来我算另类了，我虽是英语专业刚毕业也已经拿到了专八，但叫我讲语法我真的讲不上来
<debianer> 我学20年英语的唯一成果是，认识英语键盘
<MeaCulpa> 我有个同事，在国外看到条狗很可爱，他字正腔圆的说
<jiero> 语法都是潜移默化的。。。
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 那你比较自然么 你去试试做做模拟题什么的 完全能把native english 给搞蒙阿
<MeaCulpa> 我有个同事，在国外看到条狗很可爱，他字正腔圆的说"how beautiful the dog is!" 狗跑出去一个街区了，老外再牵回来当面致谢
<jiero> 中文语法更黑啊。
<calebot> 语法只有高考时才会吧
 * MeaCulpa 个同事，在国外看到条狗很可爱，他字正腔圆的说"how beautiful the dog is!" 狗跑出去一个街区了，老外再牵回来当面致谢
<calebot> 考完高考都忘了
<jiero> jyf1987: 我考完雅思看高考准备试题。发现根本不知道怎么做。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 那应该如何简说？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: CUTE!
<jyf1987> jiero: 雅思简单？
<Colin-shzsc> 我看 it's cute 就完事了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 关键是老外也脑筋死 还牵回来致谢 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: -_-!
<jiero> jyf1987: 考雅思完全和国内系统不一样地说。。。没选择题记得。
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你不装debian了?
<jyf1987> jiero: 那怎么办？
<Colin-shzsc> 雅思的各个部分分开记分，需要全都达到分数
<debianer> namoamitafo: 在看你给我的东西阿
<jyf1987> 干脆以后高考英语拿雅思来考吧
<jyf1987> 既然是考美语 当然应该美国出题
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不行，我要选择题
<jyf1987> 就好像外国人考汉语让中国人出题一样
 * MeaCulpa 六级全C
<namoamitafo> debianer: 安装不看安装手册的==
<Colin-shzsc> 国内的考试全是一滩糊涂账混在一起记，连专八都不例外
<vic> 不会就选c
<namoamitafo> jyf1987: 为何不拿SAT
<jyf1987> 这样也有好处 你要做雅思 你就得关注他国内的新闻 呵呵
<jyf1987> 长期耳濡目染 民风将渐开役
<debianer> jyf1987: 高考绝对不会用外国的试题，宣传部要保持独立阿
<jyf1987> 可以考虑白话文取消  以后都用美语  文言文像拉丁语那样地位保留
<Colin-shzsc> debianer: 会用国外的材料，但应该不会用原题
<jyf1987> debianer: 宣传部可以顺理成章去美国检查工作 额
<debianer> namoamitafo: 关键我不知道刚才那个网址里说的分区怎么搞？我现在这个电脑一个硬盘全部是装的centos
<xlctemp> 英语怎么表示“尼玛，坑爹！”
<jyf1987> debianer: 教育部也可以顺理成章去美国协商出考题 这样多好
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你要把CentOS换掉?
<MeaCulpa> xlctemp: Mother FXXXer
<debianer> 咱们国家有个地方，汽车进去了要换轮胎的，要用那个城市生产的轮胎才准进城！高考能用外国的试题马
<CyrusYzGTt> xlctemp§ nema kengdad
<debianer> namoamitafo: 是的换掉
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 哪里？
<jyf1987> debianer: 不是吧 哪个城市？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 那还是用Debian CD吧
<Colin-shzsc> xlctemp: 全都 f..k 得了，就像水饺馄饨烧卖小笼包全成了 dumpling 那样
<debianer> namoamitafo: 没有CD
<debianer> jyf1987: 我得为我的故乡保密阿
<namoamitafo> debianer: 这个办法做不到你要的自删除
<xlctemp> - -太直白啦
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero> 雅思使用统一题库抽题考的办法，有人还背诵“机经” 随机的问题的答案。。。晕死。
<Colin-shzsc> xlctemp: 不直白人家欧美的人看不懂
<jyf1987> debianer: 说下么 没啥的
<debianer> namoamitafo: 那我还是出去买个空白光盘算了，但是，我又不知道centos是否安装了刻录软件
<jiero> 宁可背也不学，真是中国人的惯例。。。
<Colin-shzsc> xlctemp: 人家远没有我们这样 high context
<jyf1987> jiero: 雅思的随机 是 是伪随机的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 居然大雨
<debianer> jyf1987: 反正也不是明文规定要用本地的轮胎，但交警都是这么执行的，因为政府和交警都得了轮胎公司的油水。
<namoamitafo> debianer: 未必需要光盘
<debianer> namoamitafo: 那要怎么搞？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你找那个安装手册里面硬盘安装
<jyf1987> debianer: 是河南的吧？ 还是安徽的？
<jyf1987> 我印象里就这两个地方坏
<jyf1987> 河南是听别人说的 安徽是我20几年的经验得出来的 额
<debianer> namoamitafo: 好
<jiero> jyf1987: 。。。你是安徽的？
<jyf1987> jiero:  恩 怎么了
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 历朝历代就是这样子学的，不管咋样先给背熟了，至于理解那是后话
<Sea> 大家好  我在配置DHCP3 DNS 服务时遇到客户端不能动态更新  有高手指导下吗?
<vic> 走遍全国各地，不走lh和em ，我家这里的过道费那是想当的高。。以至于司机朋友们都这么说
<jiero> jyf1987: 我一直以为你是北京的。
<jyf1987> jiero: 我人在北京
<debianer> jyf1987: 那是因为你只对这两个地方熟悉，如果你在全国各地都能多住些日子，你会发现原来你生活的安徽是那么纯洁
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 我从小学开始就是被留在学校里最后走，什么都背不过。直到高中不需要背诵了。
<Sea> DDNS配置 不能更新  怎么查看错误日志  在RSYSLOG里
<jyf1987> debianer: 瞎扯 安徽各种坏事都做尽的
<vic> 据说天津好坏的
<jiero> jyf1987: 哦。
<debianer> jyf1987: 邵氏孤儿你听说了吗？你们那里政府贩卖小孩不？
<Sea> 怎么成了生活聊天频道了
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 我甚至连单词都从来没好好的背过，作为英语专业还过了专八的真的感觉很非主流
<jyf1987> debianer: 嘿嘿 你不知道安徽人贩子出名 额
<jiero> jyf1987: 故乡都说东北人坏。后来说新疆人坏。反正就是流民坏。。。
<Sea> 哪位能帮帮我吗
<jyf1987> jiero: 那你是北方人
<jyf1987> 北方人才说东北人坏 南方就说安徽 河南什么了 额
<debianer> jyf1987: 政府光明正大的把超生婴儿贩卖到美国、新西兰等地方去的，3000美元一个
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 人贩子最出名的不是广东福建吗
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 推荐你个辞典—— Wordnet，至今没有个好的前端。也没人翻译。。。
<debianer> 私人作人贩子没啥出奇的
<jyf1987> debianer: 这个不是对孩子好么 他们脱胎投错了 还给了一次机会
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 这个我知道的
<Sea> 让你们聊天 明天把你们都贩到霉果切
<debianer> jyf1987: 按你这么说，我们这里政府是为人民服务的典范了
<jiero> Sea: 买Nokia N900吧。
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 那是蛇头 和 买家吧
<jyf1987> debianer: 当然 换了你 政府给你安排个美国家庭让你过去 你不感激涕零么
<debianer> jyf1987: 换轮胎也是为了让你的汽车更加安全
<jyf1987> 这才是真正为人民服务的政府
<GNUdog> = =
<jyf1987> debianer: 那你得有事实证明你的轮胎确实好
<jiero> 为人民服务。肝胆涂地！
<debianer> jyf1987: 下次你别超生阿，你超生我就来为你服务
<Sea> @jiero 不要
<jyf1987> debianer: 那不是挺好的 你把我孩子送出国 还不用我花钱
<debianer> jyf1987: 到时候就不认你了
<spirit_Avril> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jyf1987> debianer: 我只要孩子过得好 管他认不认我 现在又不靠子女养老
<jyf1987> 孩子只要不啃老 就是最大的宝了
<phoenixlzx> hi
<debianer> 那我不干阿，我生的儿子成了别人的了
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍥ 
<debianer> 养宠物啥的，都没养宝宝好玩阿
<MeaCulpa> .
<palomino|working> ...
<spirit_Avril> jyf1987, 你太现实了
<phoenixlzx> smallv在频道里么
<debianer> 啥动物崽崽，都没有人崽崽好完
<spirit_Avril> jyf1987, 为啥我打jy 第一顺位词会是基友捏?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<calebot> 打j y 第一顺位是基友++
<calebot> 打 jy 第一顺位是基友++
<jyf1987> spirit_Avril: 父母爱子女 就是要他好么
<jyf1987> debianer: 你是湖南的 思想比较保守么
<debianer> namoamitafo: 我的debian还是没装好阿
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 怎么了
<ok12345> 大家快刷屏啊,
<ok12345> ^k^走了, 大家快刷屏啊
<ok12345> ^k^走了, 大家快刷屏啊
<ok12345> ^k^走了, 大家快刷屏啊
<ok12345> ^k^走了, 大家快刷屏啊
<ok12345> ^k^走了, 大家快刷屏啊
<spirit_Avril> 昨天我的debian挂了一回
<spirit_Avril> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jyf1987> debianer: 你是不是也受不了  倒插门  生的全是女儿这种事？
<ok12345> 好吧, 我闭嘴了
<pityonline> ok12345: 你好险
<debianer> jyf1987: 我反正有事没事喜欢逗崽崽玩
<ok12345> 呵呵
<jiero> debianer: 。。。你谁啊。
<debianer> jyf1987: 受不了阿
<spirit_Avril> 崽崽哈哈
<gebjgd> ok12345 蛋疼
<jyf1987> debianer: 你看 你这是典型的么 价值观不一样 很正常 所以你觉得那个是坏事 我倒是觉得那个是好事
<jyf1987> 建议看看  触龙说赵太后 那个文章
<debianer> jyf1987: 全部生女孩，老了女孩子都跟丈夫去婆家了，没人陪我阿
<gebjgd> jiero 最近怎么样
<gebjgd> jiero 参加非诚勿扰了?
<jyf1987> debianer: 恐怕你没有说出真实想法
<jyf1987> debianer: 你的真实想法是 女儿是别人家的人
<debianer> jyf1987: 什么
<spirit_Avril> 非诚勿扰  现在社会价值观的缩影
<debianer> jyf1987: 总体上女儿还是要嫁给别人阿，到别人家去住，过年也不跟我一起过年了
<debianer> 我就绝对不跟老婆去岳父家过年，我要在家陪父母过年阿，免得他们凄凉
<jyf1987> debianer: 现在谁还跟父母住一块阿 我是儿子 我结婚了 也是另外住
<spirit_Avril> 男女都一样 看自己教育子女的手腕高不高了
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 儿子和女儿都不是属於任何人的. 父母只是儿女在一段时间的守护者
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 我儿子大了, 就要扫地出门.
<jiero> gebjgd: 最近很忙很忙。
<jyf1987> ok12345: 所以我说他的保守主义者嘛
<jiero> gebjgd:  不参加。
<debianer> jyf1987: 过年了什么的，或者老来生病了，还是要跟儿子住一起好，不然太孤单了阿
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 所以我支持你
<jyf1987> debianer: 你丈母娘真的生病了 难道你老婆就瞪着眼看着 不去管？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你好吗？
<jyf1987> debianer: 就算是传统价值观也不允许这么做阿
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> 路上呢
<debianer> jyf1987: 但我总没有对自己妈妈那么好
<jyf1987> debianer: 我是说你老婆呢 你对你妈妈好 你老婆对你丈母娘也好 不是一样的么
<jyf1987> debianer: 唯一的问题就是你生的小孩跟你姓了 就这么点区别
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<jyf1987> 所以我打算以后一定要超生  给我老婆家留个姓
<debianer> jyf1987: 我妈妈住在我这，她妈妈也不好来我家养病阿。去照顾她妈妈也不方便阿
<jyf1987> debianer: 那是她家里还有别的人吧 如果只有他一个女儿 真有什么问题 她不也得去照顾
<jyf1987> 最关键还是社会保障不好
<debianer> jyf1987: 她家生了2个女儿，都嫁比较远了。虽然社会保障，但现在似乎还不完善，别人照顾没儿女照顾好阿
<gebjgd> jiero 去巴黎买菜
<jyf1987> debianer: 那是你们那个地区的风气问题 我家过年还去外婆家过了
<debianer> jyf1987: 你家去外婆家过年，那你奶奶过年就没人陪阿
<debianer> 我儿子是外婆带到3岁的，但别人问他，奶奶和外婆谁好，他还是说奶奶好。血脉在作怪阿
<jyf1987> debianer: 我奶奶早挂了
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<ok12345> 首先, 贩卖, 涉及到钱. 第二, 人贩子凭什么要剥夺我抚养的义务, 第三, 如果是父母自己送孩子给人, 对儿女在抚养阶段的责任去哪. 儿女在未能独立及为自己行为负责的时候, 父母有啥权利放弃自己的责任
<jyf1987> 鳝斋善哉
<debianer> 崽崽听好玩的，一个星期不玩一两天崽崽，就觉得不自在
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 香港VPS我的突然显示成这样了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338989 今天下班后打开VPS后突然发现界面跟以前不一样了？我愣了之前一直都没有发现？ 于是我急忙联系售后给我查看啥情况？ 以前也是用这个浏览器的啊，现在是显示不正常了 系统是没问题的。 看到了换了浏览器看到了。最要求浏览器IE7 ...
<ok12345> 不能说儿子或女儿是个人财产. 但必须在孩子未能独立前, 父母必需抚养, 这是责任.
<jyf1987> 小动物都好玩 到了13-14 就开始让你烦了
<ok12345> 儿子成年就互相无关系
<jiero> 。。。去巴黎买菜的德国人。。。
<debianer> 去月球找嫦娥的地球人
<ok12345> 不能接受儿童贩卖, 把人当商品.
<jyf1987> ok12345: 为当初那一炮负责么 呵呵
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 对孩子负责, 成年之前.
<debianer> ok12345: 邵氏孤儿是非法人口，被政府没收了
<debianer> 政府对没收的东西，可以自行处置
<ok12345> debianer:P ...... 你能说人是东西吗
<ok12345> debianer:P 啥非法人口, 超生???
<debianer> 非法的人可以不当人，比如犯了死罪的，还可以处死呢
<ok12345> debianer:P 啥非法
<jyf1987> ok12345: 各国法律不同也很正常 你去沙特 妇女开车还犯法呢
<debianer> 计划生育法，如果中国超生人口一律枪毙，中国现在人口应该控制的比较好
<jyf1987> 关键是贵国法律怎么解释都是他们说了算
<jyf1987> debianer: 枪毙父母 留下儿童
<debianer> 那不行，很多孤儿要政府抚养了
<ok12345> 超生的人就是东西? 超生可以对父母进行处罚, 但无权处置孩子
<calebot> 计生办打掉的孩子还少了？
<ok12345> 犯错是父母, 而不是孩子
<debianer> 那政府又要当奶爸又要当奶妈
<jyf1987> ok12345: 各国解释不同么 那贵国可以堕胎 意大利这种天主教国家就反对你堕胎呢
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 我从来不觉得堕胎是正确的
<jyf1987> ok12345: 额 那就没办法了 我觉得堕胎可以理解的
<debianer> 在中国超生是违法的
<jinghua> 。。
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 但最低限度, 对生出来的孩子, 不能随意处置孩子
<ok12345> debianer:P 违法的是父母还是孩子
<jinghua> 找出法律来吧。。
<ok12345> debianer:P 生出来的是东西?还是一个人
<jinghua> 是国策不是法律
<ok12345> debianer:P 你能将生出来的人那么物化的吗
<debianer> ok12345: 杀人犯用刀杀人，犯人要枪毙，杀人的刀也要没收
<debianer> 超生的孩子就好比杀人的刀，是凶器，要没收也是可以的
<jyf1987> ok12345: 那是你的最低限度么
<ok12345> debianer:P 那你不能随意处置孩子啊. 我没说超生父母不该杀, 那是另一个问题
<lhh> 新来的
<lhh> 大家好
<^k^> lhh, 好  ㍥ 
<jyf1987> ok12345: 你两个讨论这个 我感觉就好像 穆斯林跟天主教争论吃猪肉问题 额 没结果的
<ok12345> jyf1987:P 好吧, 最低限度是啥, 再讨论, 我是说父母犯错, 政府无权处置孩子
<debianer> ok12345: 伦理是说不清楚的
<ok12345> 孩子生出来, 并不是父母的某个财产, 是财产, 你可以没收. 但孩子不是.
<debianer> 咱们国家也没说，法律面前人人平等阿，超生的人就不给上户口
<jyf1987> ok12345: 中国传统伦理 不认为无权处置阿 就像你认为孩子不是父母的个人财产 可是中国的传统伦理就认为孩子是父母生出来的 理应受父母支配
<jiero> 人道主义过度。。。孩子是自己的，不是父母的。。可以没收。。。
<debianer> 法律面前人人平等，超生的人除外
<jyf1987> ok12345: 所以你们两个是基本价值观冲突 没法调和的 要么和平共处 要么就消灭对方 lol
<ok12345> debianer:P 能反过来吗. 单身的, 提供补贴, 超生的, 所有费用自己出
<^k^> 探访开化桃溪村。书记叶有根，是个年轻人。＂宁愿自己麻烦千万次，不让群众多跑一趟＂，是村便民服务中心的宗旨。遇见村官沈滨，月收入2000元，已考上公务员。村规民约已经修订，还未上墙，其中计划生育由罚改奖。村道由村民自愿扫。在卫生室，见吊针2瓶40元自费。路边一村民养猪还在烧柴，这条要改。 http://t.qq.co ...
<ok12345> debianer:P 鼓励独生, 谁只生一个孩子, 因为鼓励, 政府提供奖励作为补贴. 超生的, 所有费用自己承担
<debianer> ok12345: 国家工作人员超生还要开除公职的
<jyf1987> debianer: 恩 当年我妈妈怀了个妹妹 就不能生 得打掉
<ok12345> 因为孩子在未成年时, 父母有责任抚养孩子直到孩子独立. 其他任何人不能代替和处置. 不管多少产生的费用自己承担, 但独生,因为对社会有好处(不说我的看法, 只说当前的政策), 应该鼓励, 提供补贴.
<calebot> 都知道是妹妹了才打？
<debianer> jyf1987: 我妈妈生我弟弟是超生的，本来要开除公职，但她除了罚款，还给管计划生育的行贿了一下，就开除留用了，后来又转正了。她总是说她赚个儿子
<debianer> 现在更是光明正大的可以办理准生证了，只要计划生育部门鉴定你有问题，你妈妈就可以再生一个
<debianer> 但是需要很多钱
<jyf1987> calebot: 我爸妈去年和我说的
<jyf1987> calebot: 也有可能是打掉才知道性别吧
<jyf1987> 不过那时候我爸爸是小官 换现在 谁敢上门来 额
<debianer> 人间的事，有钱好办。阴间的事，有钱也好办。但是身在阳间要去阴间办事，钱就不太方便
<jyf1987> 我现在就一直鼓动我父母再生一个呢
<jyf1987> 不过都40多了 恐怕也难了
<debianer> jyf1987: 你老爸现在大官，也只能请人办理准生证，或者再给你找个二妈偷偷生个弟弟妹妹
<ok12345> debianer:P 不用直接补贴, 可以在税收上优惠, 个人税 减免. 间接税, 在提出证明后, 也可以减免.
<jyf1987> debianer: 那倒不是 我们那比较小 就是生了 你也不能奈何我
<ok12345> 怎么减免,就看怎么设计了
<jyf1987> debianer: 对付一般老百姓可以到你家里抓人 对付干部他们还不敢
<jyf1987> 计生办职位又不高
<calebot> jyf1987: 过四十生，小孩容易出问题啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 还是表生了
<debianer> ok12345: 中国的税收没有用，违法的可以免税，合法的要罚死你也总能找到莫须有的罪名
<jyf1987> calebot: 但我父母都是他们自己的父母38-39的时候生的 额
<calebot> jyf1987: 他们运气好
<ok12345> 不直接提供补贴. 可以降低 独生子女父母的 支出成本, 看病, 上学, 税收.
<jyf1987> calebot: 你看古代人都是这样
<calebot> 古代死亡率高，不多生几个就绝户了
<debianer> 总之我觉得，超生罚款跟超生坐牢性质差不多，只不过程度不同
<jyf1987> ok12345: 你那都是想法 而且想法都很好 但现实就摆在这里
<calebot> 我叔叔都夭折了几个
<ok12345> 超生的多交税, 让超生的补贴独生的.
<jyf1987> calebot: 我是说我外公外婆这一代的  他们刚好赶上人口大爆炸
<ok12345> 让富人补贴穷人
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 区间图着色的最优子结构是啥
<debianer> ok12345: 富人超生可以说是带养别人的就不罚款了，穷人超生了我就罚死你
<ok12345> :)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<debianer> namoamitafo: 怎么安装阿
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 应该让全中国的人都信你的宗教, 全国和尚
<debianer> namoamitafo: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.zh_CN 就这里有一点点说明
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4.4. 为从硬盘引导准备文件
<debianer> 我有个想法，虚拟机里装好的系统，是否能固化到硬盘里和真系统一样？
<Guest53651> 买了个蓝牙鼠标连不上，hidd --search之后显示Connecting to device 00:60:D1:01:0B:8F，接着Can't get device information: Operation now in progress
<jiero> 什么是捐款传递的最佳方式呃。好多手续费。
<new2linux> 买了个蓝牙鼠标连不上，hidd --search之后显示Connecting to device 00:60:D1:01:0B:8F，接着Can't  get device information: Operation now in progress
<calebot> debianer: 可
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 区间图着色知道的吧
<debianer> calebot: 什么意思
<namoamitafo> debianer: 可以的, 但我不会.
<new2linux> 买了个蓝牙鼠标连不上，hidd --search之后显示Connecting to device 00:60:D1:01:0B:8F，接着Can't get device information: Operation now in progress
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS 16.1-3
<debianer> calebot: 怎么个搞法？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他所述的贪心的例子并且指出贪心也需要满足最优子结构.
<calebot> debianer: tar 出来，安个 bootloader 就行
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 问着色需要的最少颜色数？
<debianer> calebot: 具体怎么操作
<debianer> calebot: 是不是把安装盘解压缩？
<calebot> debianer: linux 全部都是寻常文件，copy 到硬盘里就完全一样了
<calebot> debianer: 只要注意 bootloader 和驱动
<calebot> debianer: 虚拟机用的驱动和真机多半不一样
<debianer> calebot: 哦，谢谢
<^k^> 如何制作某个软件的离线安装包,如vim-full
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 就是 CLRS 16.1-3
<debianer> 我想装arch，谁能教我
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你让MaskRay教你Gentoo吧
<debianer> MaskRay: gentoo太麻烦了吧
<MaskRay> debianer: 问 microcai 吧
<namoamitafo> debianer: 我如果没记错, 你以前让他搞啥股票啥的.
<debianer> namoamitafo: 是microcai吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 根据CLRS安排的原则, 应该有最优子结构的刻画
<debianer> MaskRay: 他似乎不在
<namoamitafo> debianer: 这里玩Gentoo的很多, 你可以先找找资料, 如gentoo-wiki还有官方网站的手册
<namoamitafo> debianer: 然后装, 遇到啥问题了再问.
<debianer> namoamitafo: 那我等会还是去买个空白光盘刻录算了
<namoamitafo> debianer: 我不是和你说过可以硬盘安装
<namoamitafo> debianer: Debian的安装手册够详细了==
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你又不是Linux啥都不懂
<debianer> namoamitafo: 我不会搞阿
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你查安装手册
<debianer> namoamitafo: 刚才你也看了，那些资料似乎不全
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 被覆盖次数最多的点就是答案
<namoamitafo> debianer: 那资料只是一个附录而已.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我知道有贪心着色
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 但不知道如何描述成最优子结构
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你上www.debian.org, 找安装说明
<debianer> namoamitafo: 有没有汉语的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 有
<namoamitafo> debianer: Chinese Simplified
<debianer> namoamitafo: 关于硬盘安装，说了很少
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 贪心是按末端点从小到大排序？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 按照起点顺序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有好几节说的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好像都可以
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: sory
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 发错了
<debianer> 我先去休息一下
<namoamitafo> debianer: 有好几节说硬盘安装的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你没有从前往后看
<namoamitafo> debianer: 单看一张
<debianer> namoamitafo: 我仔细看看
<namoamitafo> debianer: 比较好的方法是你从前到后整个安装说明全部看下, 就都知道了.
<Stifler> grub
<Stifler> debianer: vmlinuz+initrd+net install
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 部分背包问题如何可以做到O(n)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么叫部分背包？是指物品可以取小数个？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, CLRS P229
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: n
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不是得排序的吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: busy? shitting soon?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15:15
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我似乎知道怎么做了, 不用排序, P230 16.2-6
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如何线性？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 相当于要在不用排序的情况下, 要从大到小选出若干数他们的和恰好大于W
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先可以在期望的情况下保证线性, 就是随机选出一个元素, 然后做快速排序的partition过程, 这个过程有点像二分答案.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后利用CLRS的9.3的技术做到最坏的O(n), 不过个人觉得没有意义, 用这种方法可以让快排做到最坏O(n * log(n)), 但实际上并不那么做.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 明白了，但不是随机选取，而是取中点
<tusooa> 咋出了两个eexp的。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没排序的情况下无法选中点的
<tusooa> ok12345: .
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 哦
<namoamitafo> tusooa: ee经常有马甲
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 这次，咋两个都上的。
<jyf1987> namoamitafo: 所以我经常怀疑ee跟我是一个人
<namoamitafo> jyf1987: ==
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 那ip都不一样的，看来只有一个是真的eexp
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 有道理
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 是可以随便改nick的么? 我试试
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 你那里whois下。
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 他已经quit了
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 可能有要注册的
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 我刚才尝试下的
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 有密码的
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 不能改nick成已经注册过的
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 我再测试下
<iGnome> tusooa: hi
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 刚才是否收到
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 用iGnome的nick的。
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 但IRC客户端的确给我了WARNING说registered啥的
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 那正常的。
<MaskRay> 验证时间超过了就强制改名为 Guestxxxxx 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 测试下
<tusooa> MaskRay: 有这回事？从来没碰到过。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你先改下nick
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你可以试下嘛
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 我知道如果在线有人nick一样会自动改成Guestxxxxx
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我知道的是如果在线有人nick一样会自动改成Guestxxxxx, 但是刚才那情况不一样
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你改下nick测试下
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这怎么解释 raybot:
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 随便改一个
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<tusooa> raybot: 没反映？
<iGnome> raybot: 呃……一段 Expect 脚本
<iGnome> raybot: 防 .oice on 的
<tusooa> 你们谁/nick Use-Firefox下
<iGnome> raybot: 防 .oicebot on 的
<namoamitafo> iGnome: 你的账户特殊?
<iGnome> 为什么我还叫这个
<namoamitafo> iGnome: 你的nick例如/nick MaskRay, 会30s自动改名字
<tusooa> iGnome: 可能会被eexp kick
<tusooa> iGnome: 防oicebot?
<iGnome> tusooa: ghost?
<ieexpress> lol
<namoamitafo> iGnome: 你改回来
<iGnome> .oicebot on
<raybot> .oicebot off
<iGnome> tusooa: 就是这样了
<namoamitafo> iGnome: nick
<tusooa> ...
<iGnome>  .oiceboT On
<namoamitafo> iGnome: 你nick改回来
<iGnome> .oiceboT On
<tusooa> iGnome: 让oicebot不讲话？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你不能改回了?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 必须不同?
<tusooa> 这大约也是webchat的。 Guest12909
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 不是webchat的缘故
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 只要有重复名字, 都会自动Guestxxxxx的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你是cloak?
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 发现不同了
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 吾讲的是那ip
<namoamitafo> tusooa: iGoogle不是cloak
<namoamitafo> tusooa: iGnome不是cloak
<tusooa> namoamitafo: eexp都是直接的ip上的。
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 主要是这个nick不是cloak的缘故
<MaskRay`> 也许是 cloak 的关系
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<OT_iux> iGoogle: 我关掉机器人了
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你的机器人太烦
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 恩，于是我把它杀了，你们满意了吧。
<OT_iux> MaskRay`:  关掉了，不再在这个服务器开了，反正没人爱
<jiero> 安装了某个 speed patch 把 Nokia N900搞成超快的手机了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go?
<MaskRay`> OT_iux: 我是练习的……只是想试试 telnet irc，拿 oicebot 练习的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2min
<OT_iux> 啥叫 telnet Irc。。。
<OT_iux> 跟ob啥关系
<kiss990a> The Linux Foundation Video Site:: Microsoft just want to say  http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=zh-CN&v=ZA2kqAIOoZM
<^k^> ⇪ title: ‪The Linux Foundation Video Site:: Microsoft just want to say‬‏ - YouTube
 * ArcherTemp slaps ArcherTemp around a bit with a large trout
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ping me when rdy
<roylez> MeaCulpa: okay
<tusooa> #F**kIe6
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: Huffman树和最优二叉查找树啥区别
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 发现了, 傻掉了
<cfy> 终于能看懂了......
 * adam8157 开始twitter了
<cfy> namoamitafo: MaskRay`: 你们算法导论都是中文的呀....难道版本也一样?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 定价 85.00 的
<cfy> MaskRay`: 一样
 * Stifler 写了一个简单的WEB server,考虑怎么加入静态页面解析功能...
<cfy> 我看过英文原版.....学校有好几本....
<namoamitafo> cfy: MaskRay` 就是那个bug爆多的版本
<cfy> namoamitafo: 真的假的......哪里有?
<MaskRay`> .OiCeBot On
<raybot> .oicebot off
<MaskRay`> 这次好了
<cfy> 哇塞.好不错.
<namoamitafo> cfy: oicebot不再存在
<cfy> 我找了一下common lisp版本的irc....发现都没有文档的....
<namoamitafo> cfy: MaskRay` 例如红黑树
<cfy> 泪奔......
<namoamitafo> cfy: MaskRay` 网上有个bug列表
<namoamitafo> cfy: MaskRay` 随便Google下就找到了, 不过我没去一一修改
<cfy> MaskRay`: namoamitafo: 有木有....cl的库超多没文档.....有个test.lisp啥的,就要感谢作者了....
<cfy> 伤不起.....
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 中文版特有的？还是原书就有的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 原书第二版的bug
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 国外的几次印刷分别都在修正bug
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我们不同步的
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 怎么知道中文的对应哪一次印刷
<cfy> 23好去看变形金刚
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 似乎是按照第一次印刷翻译的.
<cfy> 书有写
<cfy> 2006.9
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我网上看到的消息, 没有确认. 但是bug_list我去看过, 的确有.
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这是中文版的第几次, 不是说原版吧
<cfy> 我手上这本是2006年9月的英文版
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是,我挑英文版的信息看的
<cfy> 不过小版本号貌似看不到
<namoamitafo> cfy: 2005年10月翻译的
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 我这里也是...
<cfy> 看错....
<cfy> 哦..是2001年版的...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay, cfy: 不过CLRS相对来说错误还是很少的, 和国内的foobar书比较
<cfy> 这样不行
<cfy> 怎么能和国内的书比....
<cfy> 国内的书不把标准放在眼里的.....
<cfy> 【中山影城】庆祝党的90周年生辰，推出《建党伟业》16-17日15:10特价场，25元/人
<MaskRay`> 国内的有些书就是 copy+paste ...
<cfy> 我发现我们的数据结构教材就是老师自己写的...
<cfy> 一堆错误......
 * MaskRay` 以前无知的我买了两本数据结构。。。
<cfy> 比如,程序填空题...有了答案,你还要自己调试一下...
<cfy> @_@
<namoamitafo> cfy: 有没有证明
<cfy> namoamitafo: 什么证明?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我也买过啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 奇怪怎麼/ cfy沒有 +q
<cfy> namoamitafo: 看上去像啊,至少也花了心思在里面....比如那写程序.....不过是一个团队啦
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 代码就是一坨垃圾
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对于算法/数据结构的证明
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.....没有....
<cfy> 怎么可能有....
<cfy> 我不知道...
<cfy> 我没买教材...
<cfy> 没仔细看....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 人品好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 代码啥的我还没怎么看过, 主要发现证明结论都乱证的, 最搞笑的就是把SPFA的"证明"也公诸于众.
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那麼你 jrrp看看
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: bot走掉了
<adam8157> jrrp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 什么 O(kE), 一般来说k = 2, 所以算法复杂度是O(E), "证毕"
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是ee發飆了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 所以我很讨厌“常数小”这种说法
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我还见过O(10000)这种记号
<cfy> faint....
<cfy> 人家是自主知识产权
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 运行时间这种讲不清楚的，它凭什么给出个像个多项式似的公式，来表示
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • centos 6 硬盘安装及简单配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339001 硬盘安装 1.复制CentOS-6.0-i386-bin-DVD.iso到某ext分区根目录，在此ext分区mkdir建立两个目录images和isolinux，同时把iso文件中这两个目录中的文件复制过来。 2. grub4dos的menu.lst文件内容： Quote: title CentOS-6.0-i386-bin-DVD.iso find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore- ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 这还至少明确了多项式呢, O(10000)这种记号根本不明白是啥意思.
<cfy> 发现,变形金刚3D的场次更多...
<cfy> 单位秒么?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你翻翻,人家说不定有定义的....
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 想说 O(10000) 就是 O(1) 吧，只是运行得慢些
<cfy> 推荐个生成qr code的网站, http://qrcode.kaywa.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: QR-Code Generator
<Kandu> cfy: 想起來了，有道題你還沒做 ML/osc/DeOp.txt
<cfy> Kandu: 我做不来啊......
<cfy> http://ticket.zjsdyx.com/booking_1st.cfm?Date=2011-07-23
<^k^> ⇪ title: ..::Ticket Express::..
<cfy> 时间的颜色代表票价...
<cfy> T_T
<cfy> 我恨这个网站...颜色我感觉都差不多.....
<cfy> 我疯了阿....
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，那下個月再問一次好了
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧....
<cfy> :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 还是那个区间着色的问题, 能否定义一种递归解?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不会
<jyf1987> 指针的指针
<jyf1987> lerosua: 立松来了没
<cfy> 列表的列表
<Stifler> 男人的男人
<lerosua> jyf1987: 今天他没空，给新人讲课去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，单层iso不能刻到双层碟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 太猛
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進 gmlive
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我似乎刻过的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你拿神马软件刻的？
<MeaCulpa> infra recorder
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cdburnerXP
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去下这个，很小
<MeaCulpa> o...
<MeaCulpa> 那个iso里其实是有qemu的，可以在windows里装
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進 gmlive
<MeaCulpa> 但是问mm密码终究不是太好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 设备是cd-rw, 刻dvd盘都可以...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你弄cdburnerxp，很多渣刻录软件搞不定的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進 gmlive
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，果然
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 够猛够傻瓜
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你够烦人了。比我还烦人的感觉。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 咋了？？
<tenzu> 复活了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 呃。。XD
<Stifler> .
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我手机浏览器竟然HTML 分数高于 普通Firefox 3！！
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我用 ff5 不知道ff3如何
<jiero> 3.6.
<jyf1987> 我搜索sshrc的配置 没一个对的 真垃圾
<jyf1987> 连google也这样
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 当然也有Firefox 5可以装。
<MeaCulpa> 有什么奇怪的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 額，也是
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不过Opera 10的速度快，尽管分数也不到200～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: closing disk close了老半天
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ opera現在 11.50 release了。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 剩余空间太多，是这样的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我的手机上没有。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...有道理...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 手机上是 6月22日更新的 10.*
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..手機那個貌似是 opera mobile
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我是10幾天前
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 手机不同。我现在用midori浏览器 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<cfy> 顶opera mobile!!!!
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 如何清除 muon software center 历史记录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339002 抓图1.png 如图，请问如何清除 history 里面的记录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 atang — 2011-07-21 16:23
<lemonhall> ylmf
<jiero> lemonhall: 好久不见 萌猴
<lemonhall> jiero: 恩，好久不见啊
<tenzu> ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 明明你接受申请了, 怎么还是进不去你的twitter...
<tenzu> adam8157: 等我网页里看一下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 看明白了, 那个DP的问题不适合16.5, 这里要求单位时间任务
<adam8157> tenzu: 原来你只是fo我...没有给我开权限
<tenzu> adam8157: 现在看看
<adam8157> tenzu: ok
<tenzu> adam8157: 没同意你家我之前你看不到
<tenzu> adam8157: 推荐开推保护
<adam8157> tenzu: 开了有什么好处?
<tenzu> adam8157: 不开的话以前能直接google到所有推
<namoamitafo> lemonhall: 好久不见, 找 ok12345 报到.
<adam8157> tenzu: 很少有人开啊, 我观察一段时间再说
<tenzu> adam8157: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，安装太傻瓜了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我vg的名字都没改...
<houge_langley> 今天终于将Unity下发现的ibus-sunpinyin的bug解决了，我在untiy下源安装sunpinyin和编译安装sunpinyin都发现在~/user/.gconf/desktop/ibus/engine/下，无法生成sunpinyin的配置文件，刚刚去台式机的fedora下，把配置文件拷贝一份过来解决了。
<oinil> arch求问如何删除kde
<gebjgd> tenzu 上班时间发推?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 下班时间也发
<gebjgd> oinil kde开头的都删了
<oinil> gebjgd: 给个可靠的命令
<oinil> gebjgd: 我就怕出啥问题...
<gebjgd> oinil 用arch还这么菜?
<oinil> gebjgd: pacman -Rcusn kdelibs 这个靠谱不？
<oinil> gebjgd: 你是高手？
 * MeaCulpa 这里真的是linux-cn了
<CyrusYzGTt> 他是神獸 ，，ee的寵物
<gebjgd> oinil 不用kde
<^k^> 指纹识别有没有开源的库?
<oinil> gebjgd: 我也不用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有
<oinil> gebjgd: 上次出了小错误才装的。
<alvin_rxg> oinil: pacman -Rsc `pacman -Qg | grep kde`
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<oinil> alvin_rxg: 好吧，我试试。这样就删的太多了。谢谢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 在?
<gebjgd> oinil 装了不用也没什么问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你上次说的那个分治, 和FFT有关, CLRS P516
<oinil> gebjgd: /分区的硬盘空间不多了。所以就删掉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 好多中国人
 * MeaCulpa 12分钟装好了一个怪胎Gentoo..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: orz
<namoamitafo> oinil: 可以把没有依赖的自动安装的全部purge
<cfy> ....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好机器...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 1g 内存， 2140 cpu
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那怎么这么快?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Sabayon
<cfy> MeaCulpa: o....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我是Sab邪教的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我是lisp邪教
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: FFT变换
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我偶然翻到的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 靠。用bin来骗人
<cfy> namoamitafo: 快速傅立叶变换?
<MaskRay`> 我已经搞不清楚 emerge 为什么老是 masked 了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: :P
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以我討厭 portage了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刻完了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 装好了都
<oinil> namoamitafo: 这样也有问题的。有些是我需要，但是的确是没有依赖的包。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 已经ssh进去了
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez>  /kick palomino|working
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 支持主席發飆
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> plz don't... , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开始裁减了，这速度，今晚可以编玩gcc glib, 系统明天编玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以后我当了manager，谁面试说玩过gentoo我就不要谁。太费电了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: eix -CI --only-names xorg | xargs emerge -C
<gebjgd> roylez 同意
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以后当了manager 谁用gentoo我开power7 给他distcc
<Stifler> ...
<MeaCulpa> 并且上全套mingw cross发windows 包包
<MeaCulpa> 128 core cpu x8 来distcc 啥感觉还没试过呢
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa: 杯具了……一堆 Perl 包依赖 dev-lang/perl-510.1
<MeaCulpa> 验证一下distcc 内耗到底多大
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa: 杯具了……一堆 Perl 包依赖 dev-lang/perl-5.10.1
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay`: 我不用perl, 欢迎perl6
<cfy> MaskRay`: 你在干嘛?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 有钱啊
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 怎么了
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa: 是 virtual/perl-libnet 之类，当前版本 1.22，要升级到 1.220.0-r1，结果不知道自动升
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 哦，from linux to win32?
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 那 mingw64 on linux 有沒有?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 很久没 emerge world，现在很痛苦
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 不知，应该有吧
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay`: 早知如此应该勤快点
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay`: 要么就永不升级
<cfy> MaskRay`: debian stable.....
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa: emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.10.1"
<kdlijian> go f*%^ing to #gentoo-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> gentoo看來也不是很好用的。。。
<MaskRay`> eix -IC virtual --only-names perl | xargs sudo emerge -u
<MaskRay`> 这轮下去应该酒好了
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 果然有， sf 上找到了個 mingw-w64.sf.net
<namoamitafo> oinil: 你需要的包是你手动安装的
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: CLRS P241 16-1 b) 看下
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: r 是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 啥r
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 16-1 b 的 r
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 思考题16-1 b)
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 16-1 b 的 r 是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 是 找换硬币 这题么
<tenzu> 论坛打不开
<cfy> tenzu: 无压力
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有服务器玩？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 我错了，是 16-2 b) 的 r 是什么
<tenzu> cfy: ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 还没看
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不是你让我看的？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我想统计一部好的电影里用的像素的 一些rgb值的数据 和差电影的比较 额 这个要大量运算
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我刚才说的是-1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 就是整数背包的特殊情况那个
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 求页码……不要用便好了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: P241
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我刚才页码, 编号都写了
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: c^0 c^1 ... c^k 的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 贪心就是选取 不大于当前钱数的 最大面值硬币？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...你是说A片？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 颜色无非就是直方图，形状无非就是傅立叶变换或者小波变换
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我开始是这样想的, 为啥是正确似乎不显然.
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 但这都是静态图像...
<houge_langley> 请问这里有没有使用ibus-sunpinyin的用户？
<houge_langley> 严格的说这里有没有在Unity下使用ibus-sunpinyin的用户？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我们换一个角度, 从小到大取.
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 把钱看成 c 进制，贪心的答案相当于 每位的和
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 他允许有不严格的进制数, 一下子很难说清楚, 但是反过来就不同了. 因为如果有c个c^0, 直接可以兑换成1个c^1, 所以假定c的个数不超过c - 1个, 直接拥有了贪心选择性质和最优子结构.
<billlee> png 图片的“交错(Adam7)“是什么意思？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 设钱为d，子结构就是对于 d-d%(c^k) 的这部分，总是取 c^k 比取其他面值的好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你如何保证, 拼钱的"一部分"是d % pow(c, k)
<fujianwzh> http://www.nvidia.cn/object/linux-display-ia32-275.19-driver-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.19 Certified
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 那么还是反过来说比较好。d%c 的这部分只能由 c^0 拼，如果不是恰好拼出 d%c，而是拼出 a b 使得 a+b == d+c
<fujianwzh> 发现根本无需升级什么显卡驱动，升级了也没用，而且出问题的几率还很大
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 那么 a+b = d%c+c > d%c+1，而后者可以看做选了 d 个 c^0，1个c^1
<cfy> “但当青年坚定不移地选择公务员这条道路时，有一系列问题：这是个有
<cfy> 名望的职业吗？不是很有名望。付的薪水多吗？付的不多。”“这意味着，他们选择这条道
<cfy> 路是因为这是快速致富的方法。”梅德韦杰夫解释道。
<jjj> 怎么让/etc中的#注释不显示不来呢？有办法吗？
<wangcong> ubuntu 为什么不改成 rolling release
<wangcong> 现在感觉 LTS 的支持时间有点短
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 恩, 这个实例从结果上看可以是像最初那样从大到小分离, 换一些就说不定了. 贪心不总是按照正常思维的, 但要满足贪心选择和最优子结构, 所以要想办法在区间图着色中找到.
<Stifler> cfy: 我的目标就是成为一名优秀的公务员
<kdlijian> wangcong: 5年还短？库都旧成什么了。。
<wangcong> 有没有 rolling release 的 ubuntu
<jjj> 怎么让#注释在shell中不显示出来呢？有办法吗？
<cfy> Stifler: 哦...
<wangcong> lts 是三年
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 这个问题在Debian也有争论
<namoamitafo> wangcong: Debian是2年一个Stable
<kdlijian> wangcong: 哦 server是5年吧？
<jjj> 编辑的时候，一堆#，真麻烦
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 然后说要rolling release
<wangcong> debian 好像已经改老
<wangcong> 了
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 现在Debian好像有内部的rolling release
<wangcong> 现在的硬件用 debian 有点困难
<jjj> 怎么让#注释在shell中不显示出来呢？有办法吗？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 就是好奇而已
<wangcong> grep -V '^#' shell.sh
<wangcong> 五年前的硬件用 debian 都很困难
<wangcong> 现在的发行版互相学习的很少
<wangcong> 不知道为什么
<jjj> 谢谢
<namoamitafo> wangcong: debian困难???
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 例如
<wangcong> 驱动不支持
<houge_langley> 呵呵，250M的内存跑大便都无压力
<jyf1987> 现在 哪家的显卡支持得比较好的？ 我说nv/ati  intel的废柴就不要说了
<houge_langley> 应该是256M
<wangcong> 现在的困难不是跑不动，是根本没法跑
<wangcong> nv
<kdlijian> jyf1987: 别说Intel废柴
<houge_langley> wangcong: 什么硬件？
<wangcong> 声卡显卡网卡RAid
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 确实，我的intel集显还行鸟
<kdlijian> jyf1987: 现在我看NV才废柴
<jyf1987> kdlijian: 显卡确实废柴
<wangcong> 很想买旧硬件
<jyf1987> 我想买个 独显来搞运算
<kdlijian> jyf1987: 但是不可否认 intel对内核的贡献 比那两家强多了
<wangcong> 但市场上那还有5年前的硬件
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 我还以为你是想挖矿
<wangcong> 哪
<palomino|working> 挖矿就得amd显卡喽
<jyf1987> kdlijian: 这跟性能无关 不能因为有个人给我们捐款了 就可以否认他个子矮的事实
<jyf1987> palomino|working: ati哪个显卡性价比不错 还有在u下驱动如何 能够把潜力挖出来否
<wangcong> 不过好的一点是 linux 支持 CPU 还是不错的
<palomino|working> ati阿... , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 6950之类的? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 多少快？
<palomino|working> 不到2k? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 多少流处理器？
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 在linux用ATI的GPU挖矿借鉴 Yongsun的博客
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 我对挖矿没兴趣
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 说说而已
<MaskRay`> 挖狂不如 emerge
<wangcong> 大家推荐一些 linux 支持好的硬件吧
<jyf1987> 我就想买快显卡来满足我一些恶趣味的运算需求
 * Kandu 鄙視有惡趣味運算要求的
<palomino|working> 1600sp , jyf1987
<houge_langley> wangcong: 没有支持好的，只有愿不愿意折腾的……
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那一个流处理器 运算能力如何
<jyf1987> 1600个 处理视频很猛阿
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 主要是你没好好看wiki啥吧
<palomino|working> 它是4d的4个一组 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 跟nv那个不一样 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 那真是坑人了
<palomino|working> 挖矿这种暴力的amd就合适 , jyf1987
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 那你还是用ubuntu吧, ubuntu硬件支持应该不错的, 还有ppa
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 开启不了3D效果，好像是显卡驱动装不上…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339003 求教，如何装显卡驱动啊！！！我的显卡是ATI的5450，笔记本是惠普的…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 timmymouse — 2011-07-21 16:28
<jyf1987> 你不是4个一组么
<jyf1987> 挖矿和暴力破密码一个道理 lol
<palomino|working> 破解密码也是amd的快。。
<jyf1987> 还可以跑ai
<wangcong> houge_langley: 我用 linux 十几年了难道还要自己打包不成？
<palomino|working> ai=adobe illustrator?
<jyf1987> 4个一组 能同时维持400个ai
<houge_langley> wangcong: 我没有那个意思，我的意思是没有哪个电脑安装Linux能够一帆风顺
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 胡说吧 我装linux 还没碰到过什么问题
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 你运气好
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 分明是现在的发行版做得好
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你坑我呢 京东上 hd6950都 2k3左右
 * Ian|zh_CN momo palomino|working .
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 不能这么乐观，你注意看看Linus的博客，很多硬件厂商依旧在故意刁难Linux
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 尤其是驱动
<palomino|working> 淘宝阿 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 谁叫你要买他们的
<Ian|zh_CN> 年轻人，现在已经不错了…… XD
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 价格不可能差太多吧
<palomino|working> 京东上的是2g版吧
<palomino|working> 还有种1g版
<palomino|working> 便宜不少
<jyf1987> 是么
<jyf1987> 忽然想起来 上次兑换那美元可以到新蛋去买东西
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 呵呵，那只有你自己按照你的喜好自己攒机器了。
<palomino|working> 盈通R6950-1024GD5 标准版 Radeon HD 6950芯片  北京1845.00
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 去美国买东西 运回来 运费要多少？
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 不知道
<Ian|zh_CN> 看重量
<Ian|zh_CN> 100左右吧
<Kandu> houge_langley: 自己攢機確實不錯
<jyf1987> Ian|zh_CN: 美金？
<Ian|zh_CN> rmb
<Ian|zh_CN> 受磅 $7
<jyf1987> 那还行阿 你说的100是多重的？
<jyf1987> 买个电脑可以不
<Ian|zh_CN> 首磅 $7
<jyf1987> 买电子产品买不了了
<Ian|zh_CN> 续重 $3-4
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 故意刁难Linux的是否是Microsoft的亲密合作伙伴?
<jyf1987> 买个笔记本都要几kg了
<Ian|zh_CN> 不知道怎么上税
<houge_langley> namoamitafo: 好像没有具体列举
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 可以不用他么 像我现在就对 marvell 敬而远之
<Ian|zh_CN> 买电子产品还有当地消费税
<wangcong> 这么好的操作系统，难道被硬件厂商扼杀不成？
<Kandu> houge_langley: 我的運氣也不錯，倆自己的筆電沒遇到問題，幫別人筆電裝也沒遇問題。自己攢了台式也沒問題
<jyf1987> 额 那得扣多少？
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 想开点吧，到时候钱不够还不是只有买现成的，然后回来各种折腾搞定。
<jyf1987> 我想买个 arm based的本 经常看到有报道 但是就是在国内买不到
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 动机是什么
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 价格差不了多少
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 和Linux作对
<duan> 一直在发展阿
<Ian|zh_CN> 找有免税州收货点的代购物流公司
<houge_langley> namoamitafo: 利益，金钱
<wangcong> 是啊
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 希望FSF出钱?
<wangcong> 钱是这么东西
<Ian|zh_CN> 但是据说超5磅的东西海关要关税
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 对我现在一个辞职在家的人而言，能用不错了，嘿嘿
<houge_langley> namoamitafo: 这个就不清楚了
<wangcong> 钱不是万能的，没钱是万万不能的
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 额 自由职业者了？
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 没有，医生
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 至少个人还没运气不好到买到这种厂商生产的硬件
<Ian|zh_CN> 厉害
<Ian|zh_CN> 自己开业么……
<debianer> wangcong: 在人间，钱还是很管用的
<houge_langley> 辞职在家复习考职业医师，在医院太忙没时间弄
<jyf1987> houge_langley: 额 你难道就是那个 法国医生 专门给山寨机写驱动的
<wangcong> 开源明显是缺钱
<duan> 我倒是没有觉得硬件厂商有跟linux作对，只是开源跟商业本就不是一回事
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 不是
<wangcong> 不然厂商为什么不支持
<jyf1987> wangcong: 我们用他是 不过那帮作者明显不是
<wangcong> 你说作者有钱？
<jyf1987> 不是 作者另有目的
<houge_langley> namoamitafo: 我就比较杯具了，呵呵
<jyf1987> 你如果经常写代码 研究改进 肯定欢迎开源
<wangcong> 作者有什么目的？
<houge_langley> lucifer: 你是twitter上的lucifer？
<jyf1987> 我在想 卓越亚马逊为何不代购amazon的东西呢
<wangcong> 。。。。
<debianer> 开源就好比计划生育，暂时大家还接受不了。等再过段时间了，就可以自觉执行了！
<wangcong> 现阶段硬件是比较难以克服的困难
<duan> 我觉得这个比喻不好，计划生育没有人道
<namoamitafo> debianer: 怎么可能自觉执行
<wangcong> 我觉得硬件厂商和 ms 有交易
<wangcong> 不然又不会减少销量
<wangcong> 是不是 ms 有回扣
<duan> 公司之间肯定有商业往来，不过ubuntu也是有商业公司开发的
<wangcong> 是啊
<wangcong> 现在问题更加复杂了
<wangcong> redhat ubuntu 都有商业背景
<kdlijian> 有人用过ubuntu的landscape?
<duan> 我若若的说一句，我是debian用户
 * wangcong 吃饭先
<debianer> namoamitafo: 上海江浙那边听说就很自觉
<jyf1987> 想去国外买个智能本来玩玩 nnd  明明都是中国产的 在中国市场偏偏买不到
<jyf1987> 199美刀
<debianer> kfreebsd的debian内核好用吗？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: CLRS P239 16.4-2
<namoamitafo> debianer: 不好
<duan> 我觉得还可以
<duan> 我主要是ubuntu对我本本的声卡支持不行
<namoamitafo> duan: 你用kfreebsd???
<namoamitafo> debianer: 不建议用, 上次我用过.
<namoamitafo> debianer: 例如无线网卡都不支持
<debianer> namoamitafo: 什么不好
<debianer> namoamitafo: 我是单位台式机
<namoamitafo> debianer: 启动一次不是一点点慢
<debianer> namoamitafo: 阿，怎么会那么慢哦
<namoamitafo> debianer: 而且安装程序完全没维护好
<namoamitafo> debianer: grub啥的都要自己想办法写参数u的
<debianer> namoamitafo: 安装程序怎么了？
<debianer> namoamitafo: 老火阿
<namoamitafo> debianer: 安装手册也一塌糊涂
<duan> 我的debian不是kfreebsd的
<debianer> namoamitafo: 服务器已经删除了
<namoamitafo> debianer: 根本没维护好的产品
<Lucifinil> 提问啊，在Linux下怎么访问Windows 7上的共享文件夹啊？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 手册上面竟然说分区用ext3
<debianer> namoamitafo: 算了，我还是不用了
<namoamitafo> debianer: 那东西没有stable
<debianer> namoamitafo: 下班后去买光盘，不知道我这个镇上有没有空白光盘卖
<Lucifinil> 这里的人气依旧比fedora-zh的高啊，哈哈。
<namoamitafo> debianer: 可以, 这样也省事, 不过安装手册建议还是看看
<namoamitafo> debianer: 从前到后
<debianer> namoamitafo: centos居然没有安装刻录驱动，不知道装那个？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 驱动没? 你是说软件没还是内核驱动?
<debianer> namoamitafo: 软件驱动没有
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你如何知道
<debianer> namoamitafo: 没有nero什么的
<namoamitafo> debianer: ......
<debianer> namoamitafo: 刻录软件要装什么？
<Lucifinil> Win7有自带，不用另外装。
<namoamitafo> debianer: 就用brasero吧, 是GUI的程序
<namoamitafo> 和windows共享就是samba, 具体我没用过
<debianer> namoamitafo: 好，安装 debootstrap必须要另外建个分区马
<Lucifinil> 以前可以用，现在换win7了，samba不管用了。
<namoamitafo> debianer: debootstrap是从现在Linux安装新Linux
<namoamitafo> debianer: 其实就是构建基本环境
<debianer> namoamitafo: 哪里可以下载哦
<namoamitafo> debianer: 硬盘安装是另外一回事, 建议你还是完整看安装手册
<namoamitafo> debianer: 安装手册里面都写清楚的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 怎么做, 我以前都按照安装手册做的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 不看手册自己乱玩恐怕不好.
<debianer> namoamitafo: 是否可以在现有系统分区里装debootstrap?
<debianer> 到时候直接把现有系统覆盖？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 首先你要知道啥叫debootstrap, 就是一个脚本, 在一个目录里面构建基本系统
<namoamitafo> debianer: 不能覆盖现有系统的
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你可以在另外一个分区构建好系统之后再把现有系统所在的分区格式化
<debianer> namoamitafo: 那我到时候安装的时候可以把现有系统覆盖马
<Lucifinil> 我前两天用光盘装fedora15，那叫一个悲催啊。进了测试光盘那个界面后，偶的键盘鼠标就失灵了啊～
<debianer> namoamitafo: 明白了
<cfy> debianer: 你的nick.....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你的nick有啥含义不?
<debianer> namoamitafo: 似乎很小哦
<duan> 安装ATI显卡官方驱动后，拖动窗口和浏览器翻页很不流畅
<debianer> cfy: 没啥含义
<cfy> debianer: 我说.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 拼音
<namoamitafo> ati的话没有特别要求用开源启动也不错的
<namoamitafo> 至少我没有发现啥特别弱的地方
<cfy> namoamitafo: 又过个佛教的?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 又个佛教的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 然后?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没然后.只是概率
<cfy> 基督
<jyf1987> 还真找到ubuntu for ac100
<jyf1987> 40k日元是多少人民币
<duan> 谁推荐两款射击游戏吧
<cfy> cf cs
<jyf1987> urbanterror
<jyf1987> cfy:
<cfy> 不好意思....win的...
<jyf1987> cfy: 居然推荐win32上的 好大胆子
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 关键我没在linux玩游戏....
<ilovezoe> tux
<duan> 我去网上找找
<CyrusYzGTt> 形態發生學？
<duan> 前几天下了alienarena，硬是没有装上
<cfy> 你又...
<jyf1987> 我天天跟我同事玩urbanterror
<krfantasy> 问下，C中用0还是非0来作为正常的返回值，那个更标准？
<cfy> 0啊
<duan> 0
<cfy> jyf1987: 你看我win可以玩dota...linux貌似的话....好像射击类的都跑不起来
<krfantasy> 书上的意见都不统一，搞得好乱
<MaskRay`> 一般正常有一种情况，而错误有多种
<cfy> 你看main正常返回啥
<jyf1987> cfy: 你不是扯淡么 linux上别的不敢夸  射击游戏一点也不差阿
<CyrusYzGTt> cuda 2
<MaskRay`> 这样可以用返回值区分多种错误
<namoamitafo> win32好像一般把0作为错误值
<duan> 几乎所有编程语言都是用0作标准输出
<cfy> jyf1987: 我说我跑不起来....硬件支持....
<krfantasy> 了解了:-）
<jyf1987> cfy: 你什么卡阿
<jyf1987> xiamx: 在不
<cfy> jyf1987: 我看看
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: P242 16-4
<CyrusYzGTt> 自組織
<cfy> jyf1987: 集显
<jyf1987> cfy: 具体型号阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cfy> jyf1987: 这样够么?
<namoamitafo> duan: cfy win32似乎经常拿0作为错误返回的, NULL
<jyf1987> cfy: 还是没看到具体型号 你不能用lspci看下么
<cfy> jyf1987: 这就是lspci啊..
<ok12345> duan:P 0 做输出是因为语言还是系统啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 这里,全部的 http://pastebin.com/UmnVegHW
<jyf1987> cfy: 好吧
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怎么说? win32都经常不返回的吧......void main....
<ok12345> duan:P 0 是输出, 不是因为语言, 而是系统规定的好不
<ok12345> 错了吧
<ok12345> 0 是输入, 不是输出吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是
<namoamitafo> cfy: 例如CreateFile()
<cfy> jyf1987: ?
<ok12345> 1 标准输出, 2 错误输出
<cfy> jyf1987: 怎么样?我thinkpad x200
<namoamitafo> cfy: 如果我没记错话, 返回值非0表示成功, 0表示失败
<duan> 天哪，个说纷纭了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦. 这个 MaskRay`应该清楚
<jyf1987> cfy: 应该可以玩的
<jyf1987> cfy: 你下个就是了
<cfy> jyf1987: 我以前玩过.超卡的....
<cfy> jyf1987: 那我过会试试
<krfantasy> C语言标准里有说到返回值是怎么规定的吗？
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 怎么会超卡 怀疑你显卡驱动
<cfy> jyf1987: 也许是的......
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI&&Intel 双显卡问题，敬请高手指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339012 装了ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run，在显卡选项中切换到Intel集显，结果进不了系统。日志如下，请高手指点迷津！先谢了！！！ [ 20.816] X.Org X Server 1.10.1 Release Date: 2011-04-15 [ 20.817] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [ 20.817] Build Operating Sy ...
<cfy> jyf1987: 不会装驱动....没装过....
<CyrusYzGTt> z⥂(z^2)+C
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 0 的返回是表示正确
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 因为 0 是唯一的, 而正确也是唯一, 但错误是千千万万. 所以 程序返回和别的不一样, 0 代表正确, 非0表示错误. 明白了不
<cfy> 可以多返回值的common lisp表示好无压力.......
<jyf1987> cfy: syntax magic而已
<cfy> jyf1987: 集显也要装的?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 返回列表？
<alvin_rxg> 表示刚打完两局 urbanterror..
<alvin_rxg> what a hell
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不是列表.多返回值
<jyf1987> cfy: ubuntu好像默认给intel卡装上了
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 在哪里玩的？
<cfy> jyf1987: 我是debian.
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: flame grilled games server
<ok12345> 他奶奶的
<centerpoint> 蓝色的鬼有没有在这里?
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: ping多少
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 藍靈兒
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 我一般就玩俩服务器， b00bs clan 的 pussy paradise 和 flame grilled games
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: < 60
<CyrusYzGTt> 翻譯要 信，達、雅
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 不是吧 你在哪里？
<cfy> MaskRay`: 而且,如果一般使用,就好像只返回了一个返回值.
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 怎么
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: germany
<jyf1987> 我喜欢玩那个 低重力场
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 怎么
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 证明不来
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 地下党人再次
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 地下党人在此
<centerpoint> ok12345: ??
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: cube 那个？
<jyf1987> 好像在白澳 许多地图不错
<cfy> MaskRay`: 就是说一般使用可以直接当作只有一个返回值的函数.比如取整函数啥的
<MaskRay`> cfy: 像 Perl 那样？
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 经常换图了
<cfy> MaskRay`: perl是列表吧.
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 有两个服务器经常开 cube + moon
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不是
<cfy> MaskRay`: perl的返回值都是array吧,所以要自己提取么?
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我都忘了
<cfy> 好像参数?
<centerpoint> ok12345: 噢...亲爱的...你肿么了
<MaskRay`> cfy: Perl 用上下文，可以标量可以 array
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我试试,
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: urbanterror 1500 个服务器，怎么东亚就没几个呢？
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 吃萝卜吃多了, 浮肿了
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 中點 小盤友經常掉綫
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 怎么会没有 日本好多阿
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: gametracker 上有6个
<cfy> MaskRay`: 如果函数a是return (1,2);那 $c=&a是2,($c)=&a是1吧;
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 不过大家都喜欢玩jump 我很讨厌
<MaskRay`> cfy: Perl 有个 wantarray
<cfy> MaskRay`: 哦?不知道
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 所以都是先一枪打脚，然后再随便打……或者直接爆头
<cfy> MaskRay`: 哦.判断上下文是吧...好麻烦
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: http://www.gametracker.com/player/alvin%7Bsniper%7D/  <== 这是我的
<cfy> MaskRay`: common lisp的多返回值的话.普通使用就跟返回一个返回值是一样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: GameTracker.com : Player Page for alvin{sniper}
<MaskRay`> cfy: 多返回值呢？
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 你经常用的名号是啥？
<cfy> MaskRay`: common lisp多返回值的话,和一个返回值的函数一样的.如果你只要第一个返回值的话
<alvin_rxg> http://www.gametracker.com/player/archl/  <== 这个应该 jero 吧？
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 你干嘛呢, 唤我出来就算了啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: GameTracker.com : Player Page for archl
<cfy> MaskRay`: 好像a函数return 1 2, $c= &a()的话,perl里是2,common lisp里应该就是1了.
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: hero911
<centerpoint> ok12345: 没事,仅仅是想你了
<ok12345> centerpoint:P .....................
 * ok12345 亲亲 centerpoint 
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 没你的名号……你玩的服务器都没在 gametracker 上…
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 在玩啥
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: urt
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 我很少在线玩 我是在本地建服务器 跟我同事玩
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<ok12345> 啥是 urt
<ok12345> 全名
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 16-4 就是 16.5 节说的算法吧
<alvin_rxg> UrbanTerror
<centerpoint> 这个游戏效果挺好的
<centerpoint> 但是我一直不会侧滑...
<centerpoint> 或者我看不到自己是滑动的? 感觉跟跑快了点一样
<cfy> MaskRay`: 而且多返回值可以转换成列表形式
<alvin_rxg> centerpoint: 奔跑，起跳，在空中就开始下蹲
<centerpoint> 哦...我还以为按E呢
<alvin_rxg> centerpoint: e 需要按的，不然跑步没速度
<MaskRay`> cfy: 我要弄个 btrfs 分区放 /usr/portage/packages
<cfy> MaskRay`: 听说fedora在用了.你小心点.
<cfy> MaskRay`: 干吗btrfs,ext4就挺好
<MaskRay`> cfy: 怎么根据 /dev/sda? 察看分区格式
<cfy> MaskRay`: blkid可以看
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不过对变成phsics volume(lvm)的判断会是准
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不过对变成phsics volume(lvm)的判断会失准
<MaskRay`> cfy: 好像相当麻烦。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 第一次玩ubuntu的求助：无法联网问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339016 小弟刚开始玩ubuntu，采用的时wubi的方式安装在原win7下的，安装完后，在网络连接设定了我的ip等等东西（我用的时固定ip上网，无需账号密码）。但是始终无法上网，哪位高手提供个解决方法啊，对于新手来说，实在是无从下 ...
<cfy> MaskRay`: 没吧.找个分区格式化一下.写下fstab不就好了么?
<Kandu> cfy: 電腦上有很多 pv 後, winxp 裝不上了，放入光碟，顯示 inspecting your hardware's configuration 然後硬碟燈長亮，卡死
<debianer> namoamitafo: brasero 在centos里没有哦！！！
 * cfy 是因为我经常干这事的缘故么.....
<cfy> physics ?
<cfy> Kandu: .....不懂....... 我装了win7 :D 不过人家要primary...
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，只有三個主分區，一個想留給 win32 的
<centerpoint> 第三方qq目前能用的还有吗?
<MaskRay`> cfy: 还是用 ext4
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,不过我只有19G的primary,暑假的时候寻思全部重来分一次
<Kandu> cfy: 有主分區它都卡死，鄙視微軟的程序員,我都沒 starcraft 玩了 T.T
<cfy> 系统重装(win7),linux就不用重装了.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 有点问题
<cfy> Kandu: starcraft 1么?单机的话,wine啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: '如果不存在......'
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 不知道什么意思
<cfy> MaskRay`: 嗯,ext4才是王道 :D
<centerpoint> 第三方qq目前能用的还有吗?
<namoamitafo> cfy: windows 7 只能装在 主分区.
<Kandu> cfy: 哦, wine 能模擬光碟?
<cfy> Kandu: 干麽光驱....你正版啊...
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 买正版,玩盗版的版本...
<namoamitafo> debianer: Google下解决方法, 我想应该是包名字不同的缘故.
<cfy> Kandu: 人家都这样...
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 我也有這個問題，，我有地球帝國的正版
<cfy> Kandu: 话说我也买过正版 星际
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 前面的话满足16.5, 后面不知所云
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 应该按惩罚从大到小的顺序安排每个任务。对于一个任务，总是把它安排在尽可能晚的时刻，如果无法做到则放弃这个任务
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯.
<debianer> namoamitafo: 今天见鬼阿，官方网站的ISO也下载不了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 他并不是说放弃
<namoamitafo> debianer: 当然不是在官方下
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，不錯，到暴雪官網好註冊下的
<debianer> namoamitafo: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.1a-i386-businesscard.iso  这个我不能下载
<namoamitafo> debianer: Debian有很多mirror
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你要了解mirror的结构
<Kandu> cfy: 暴雪戰網。貌似只有國內戰網和全球戰網是獨立的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 很早以前了.早不知道扔哪里了.
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你可以在ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org里面找到类似目录文件
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 他描述繁了，应该就是这个意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 正常，因爲天朝的過濾很嚴格。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我怀疑是搞错了, 可能是"一个还未被占的, *最远*的槽"
<debianer> MaskRay`: 什么描述繁了
<namoamitafo> debianer: CLRS
<namoamitafo> debianer: 和你的无关
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你在ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org去找光盘
<namoamitafo> debianer: 应该也有目录debian-cd, 之后仿照上面路径
<debianer> namoamitafo: 找到了，在下载。K3B好用吗？
<namoamitafo> debianer: 不清楚, 好像要在KDE下跑吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用gnome默認那個刻錄的很好，，不喜歡QT的。。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 他说gnome的默认的brasero在CentOS没有
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得不太可能
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 可能她用的是 gnome 2.8之前的版本
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过CentOS完全不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 我也沒有用過
<debianer> namoamitafo: 直接在nero官方网站下载nero了
<debianer> namoamitafo: 不知道为什么，中国移动送给我的短信服务器居然光秃秃装了个centos final
<debianer> namoamitafo: 根本装的就不是gnome，是xfc什么的
<centerpoint> debianer: 什么短信服务器?
<debianer> centerpoint: 中国移动以前让我们发短信阿，送了个专门用来发短信的电脑，光秃秃装了个centos final，窗口管理用的是xfc
<debianer> 很老火
<debianer> 连emacs23都没有
<debianer> 如果有emacs23，我也将就着用了
<namoamitafo> 仍然可以brasero
<namoamitafo> metacity是废
<namoamitafo> 一会儿就卡住了
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 自己装,自己定制系统
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 我在模拟环境
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 否则早把metacity扔掉了
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 那你喜欢什么?
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: awesome
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 哦..我一直用openbox,简单
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 我目前要熟悉Alt+Tab, Alt+F10, Alt+F2等等
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 都用 shell，就不用熟悉 metacity 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不会shell下调试
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我目前采取措施是鼠标模拟tiling
<centerpoint> 慢慢的好像没那么多人谈compiz了
<MaskRay> centerpoint: 单窗口反色，stacking/tiling window manager 怎么模拟 compiz 的这个功能
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚才metacity连死两次
<centerpoint> MaskRay 不知道
<wzlxx> 兄弟们谁在做python项目？
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 啥事？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay你的网站搞定没
<namoamitafo> metacity极废
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 搞定了，静态的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你在学校里面怎么ssh家里pc的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay 我看看
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: http://maskray.tk
<^k^> ⇪ title: MaskRay
<wzlxx> jyf1987: 还没做过项目呢，想跟一个
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 那去gnome
<wzlxx> jyf1987: gnome很多py小项目？我跟着学的…没有项目经验
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 直接ssh
<wzlxx> 跟大家学点东西
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有 internet 的 ip，没办法的
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 大项目没有人需要你
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那你怎么得到ip的
<wzlxx> jyf1987: 汗，知道啊…
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 所以你还是从小项目做起吧
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay 好简洁...简洁到不行了
<wzlxx> jyf1987: 推荐个项目
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 没找到过
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 上类似 http://www.whatismyip.com/ 的网站看
<^k^> ⇪ title: What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address
<ghosTM55> 有朋友在用ubuntu 11.10了么?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你家固定ip的?
<namoamitafo> ghosTM55: 用过, 放弃了
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 用 makefile+org mode 自动生成的，不懂 js html css 什么的，只能简陋了
<phoenixlzx> 试试wordpress呀
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不是，nat 后面的，做不来服务器的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay 试试wordpress
<kdlijian> 体验了下wayland 嘿嘿嘿
<kdlijian> 嘿咻
<phoenixlzx> kdlijian: 怎么样
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 知道了, 我们这里adsl没办法, dynamic ip
<phoenixlzx> kdlijian: 现在能支持kde了么
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 写起来不方便啊，而且我配置不来 nginx apache2，本地没法测试
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 嗯，寫起來不方便的 wordpress
<kdlijian> phoenixlzx: 跑在X上边的 很华丽
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: MaskRay 没有公网ip的话,是不能提供服务的,dynamic ip 可以借助ddns提供服务
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay ...你不是用的免费FTP么，怎么成VPS了
<kdlijian> phoenixlzx: QT已经快可以了
<ghosTM55> namoamitafo: 我也是，放弃了...
<phoenixlzx> kdlijian: 用的什么wm，还是de
<phoenixlzx> 我想有时间用vbox试试arch的wayland...
<phoenixlzx> 但一直编译出错
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 那个快访问不了了。。
<ghosTM55> wayland现在发展的怎么样了?
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 他是 emacs, org-mode, 我是 vim, 自訂 MiniDocBook. 對 wordpress 用 js 做的編輯界面沒好感的 :)
<phoenixlzx> ...你们都是轻量级的
<kdlijian> phoenixlzx: wayland本身是一个协议，然后有一个此协议的参考实现，叫wayland-compositor,还有几个纯wayland app
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 备份什么也方便，文章都是纯文本，丢 github googlecode 也行
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: wayland我记得我看见文章说把wm封装好的
<phoenixlzx> kdlijian: 哦...我越来越想试试了...
<phoenixlzx> namoamitafo: 意思就是以后wayland就像windows一样千篇一律了？
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 好像不是
<MaskRay> wayland 还要 modesetting 吧
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 对wayland有了解么
<fishtown> nanoamitafo,  我用昨天你发链接里面的方法升级3.0内核成功了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 没有，如果不能用自己的 wm 的话，没好感了
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 啊?不能用自己的wm?
<fishtown> 然后，直接自己制作一个inird.img也成功了
<kdlijian> phoenixlzx: 以后桌面不存在server了（像Xserver之类的），只有一个compositor同内核（KMS，evdev)和程序交互，
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 它是全部统一了还是什么
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 不知道
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 哦
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 不能用自己的wm肯定不行的
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/faq.html，看来没法用现有的 wm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wayland
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 我去看看
<kdlijian> 可以用定制的wm 当然 wayland只是一个用来协议 wayland内部有一个参考实现 mutter kwin什么的都可以port过去
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 用那些小众的又不肯 port 的 wm 的用户不是无解了
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 是啊 不过如果东西好 肯定大家都会port的
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 看一下 memoserv
<kdlijian> 现在说wayland是下一代桌面 window system还有点儿早 不过迟早是
<MaskRay> kdlijian: parallel-install 好像只是允许多个 emerge，而不是自己并行
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 我看看默认是不是开启的 我没主动用过
<Jptcl> .
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 我没测试过 你的测试？
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 加了和不加没区别
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 给MAKEOPTS设定好就ok啦 再说能同时运行多个emerge实例就不错了
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 我下载慢，碰到一个大文件卡住时不如让其他包 emerge 起来
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 这确实……
<namoamitafo> fishtown: 应该用那种办法, 用Debian/Ubuntu应该用这种办法, 是标准办法.
<cfy> MaskRay: 别的emerge起来.你也不一顶能用啊.你不是还得等全部emerge好?
<kdlijian> cfy: 他是说下载的时间浪费掉了
<cfy> kdlijian: 哦.
<cfy> 不过算依赖麻烦.
<cfy> worse is better
<cfy> 太先进估计就.....
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 比如今天这个情况，我只好生成 emerge 列表自己处理用 xargs 并行执行
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在能并行emerge 了?还是就下载?
<MaskRay> cfy: 只有 parallel-fetch，编译时下载
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦
<kdlijian> cfy: portage有个parallel-fetch的feature, 不知道何用。
<kdlijian> sorry, parallel-install ,not parallel-fetch
<kdlijian> 手册说要想获得更多功能，还得禁用ebuild-lock
<cfy> MaskRay: 检验你算法实践能力的时候到了 :D
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 还有编译 package，我只知道 emerge 时 -b 和 事后 qpkg 两种方法
<MaskRay> cfy: binpkg 是个麻烦事，又得脚本了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: emerge太慢了,受不了
<cfy> 主席的ip是暴露的
<MaskRay> cfy: 半年（也可能更久）没完全 emerge world 了，gentoo 还能不出问题。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没出问题?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是说有点麻烦么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 有点麻烦，但是还是挺安全的
<cfy> 反问语气么?
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.怎么会不安全? 又不是windows :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 再怎么着也就是麻烦啊
<cfy> rm -r /usr / 么 :D
<alvin_rxg> windows 那是 补丁，不是“更新”
<cfy> 我有个同学,插着移动硬盘,还原...然后.......移动硬盘数据没了...
 * microcai 在杭州了
<cfy> 不过不知道是不是官方的还原
<MaskRay> microcai: udevd[1902]: failed to execute '/usr/sbin/alsactl' '/usr/sbin/alsactl restore 0': No such file or direct
<MaskRay> ory
<microcai> MaskRay 不要 /usr 独立分区。
<MaskRay> microcai: 还有 systemd-readahead-collect[1203]: Failed to open pack file: Read-only file system
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一下如何定义鼠标的功能键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339023 牌子富勒，官方没有驱动，在windows下用习惯了一下子没有很不习惯，有什么东西可以自定义快捷键么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pkoko — 2011-07-21 20:40
<microcai> MaskRay  mount root failed ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 从 systemd 26 还是 24 升到 30 就这样了
<microcai> MaskRay 这种东西怎么可以快进呢？！
<microcai> MaskRay 当然是 一次升级一个版本。
<microcai> MaskRay 所谓 6个月不更新就重装嘛
<adam8157> microcai: 你的vps废了?
<microcai> adam8157: 被 poweroff 了
<microcai> adam8157: 我现在开机
<MaskRay> microcai: 是 systemd-29-r1 出问题的。不是我想快进……是最低版本就是 29-r1 ...
<microcai> adam8157:  可以了
<microcai> MaskRay ... 谁让你不天天更新
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 发现可以在家登公司vpn来fanq
<microcai> adam8157: 那你就以后在家办公了？！
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 亲亲 我的宝贝
<MaskRay> microcai: 你一般怎么做的？放到 crontab 里？规则怎么写的
<adam8157> microcai: 我是说fanqiang, 办公? 早就有vpn, 在家办公过两次了
<adam8157> microcai: 这几天我们都在盼着下大雨, 下大雨就在家干活了
<microcai> MaskRay å°± emerge --sync ....
<microcai> MaskRay emerge world 是我每天的必修课
<MaskRay> microcai: emerge world --keep-going 还是很容易失败的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种怎么自动? 还是要手动处理的吧 --sync可以,
<microcai> MaskRay 谁让你 --keep-going 了
<microcai> MaskRay 每天  emerge 一般一天就1-2个
<MaskRay> microcai: 我发现最近版本的 portage 有问题，没法 --skip-first
<microcai> MaskRay ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay  没有问题。
<MaskRay> microcai: 我现在4个一组，xargs -P3 三进程 emerge
<MaskRay> microcai: 这一轮结束就给你看怎么出问题的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: energy那题有个地方很阴的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考场上一疏忽就容易错了
<microcai> MaskRay ok
<MaskRay> microcai: 另外，genlop -c 好像不能用了
<MaskRay> microcai: Error: no working merge found.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 整数越界
<MaskRay> microcai: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443509/
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，所以我当时是全 long long 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 全long long不会T?
<microcai> MaskRay ==
<microcai> MaskRay 手工解决一下吧。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不过pascal考场上可以调编译参数, 把各种检查全部打开, 然后生成随机大数据跑几次, 如果有溢出就Runtile Error了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Piano我就想不到了
<MaskRay> microcai: gcc 就悲剧了，void foo(int a); foo(3LL); -Wall 也不报 warning
<eatapple> php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<eatapple> ^k^: 就认识你 帮帮忙阿 php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: gcc也有好处啊
<cfy> Emacs Lisp is more than a mere “extension language”; it is a full computer programming language in its own right.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像函数有返回的没用会被提示的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: piano 就 cocular 想到了，上海的
<^k^> eatapple, 他从哪里得到呢？  ㍭ 
<eatapple> ^k^: ？什么意思？
<eatapple> ^k^: 我是在/var/www下面做的测试
<eatapple> php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<^k^> eatapple, 你喜欢它吗？  ㍭ 
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有种错误就是 C++ 中 abs 有 int 和 long 的重载函数，但是没有 long long 的，abs 一个 long long 就出问题了，而且没 warning 的
<eatapple> ^k^: 你说的什么东西阿/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C会不会出问题?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果我没记错, C不允许重载
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 记错了吧
<^k^> eatapple, 是否有任何与您最喜爱的电影？  ㍭ 
<cfy> (emacs-uptime)="5 hours, 53 minutes, 19 seconds"
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好奇怪
<eatapple> php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C++不是类型检查很严格的么
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 记错了吧
<namoamitafo> ok12345: C有函数重载?
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你觉得呢
<cfy> namoamitafo: C有?!
<eatapple> php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: C 不允许重载，但参数类型提拔是不给 warning 的，很容易出问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 是吗
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: C 连 min max 都没
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 真的吗
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 酱紫吗
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你说呢
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<ok12345> .............
<MaskRay> ok12345: C 不允许重载
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 确定吗
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<^k^> namoamitafo: .. ..
<cfy> 函数重载是什么意思?重新定义函数?
 * ok12345 晕
<ok12345> cfy:P 问谁呢
<cfy> 随便啊.谁知道告诉我一声啊
<cfy> ok12345: 问你
<MaskRay> microcai: 装一个 binpkg 最方便的方法是什么？放到 /usr/portage/packages/cat/pkg.tbz2 然后 emerge -K ?
<ok12345> cfy:P 谁说的
<cfy> 算了,我google去...
<Kandu> cfy: 同函數名，不同參數來區分兩個實際不同的函數
<ok12345> 重新定义函数就是 重载吗
<microcai> MaskRay ... 没装过 .....
<NoIE> is constructed 是什么意思？被构成？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.这个意思.面向对象么?
<cfy> 不同参数啊....
<Kandu> cfy: 沒關係的
<NoIE> is constructed 是什么意思？被构成？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.
<ok12345> cfy:P void fun () {printf ("酱紫吗"); } void fun () {printf("like this??");} 酱紫就重载了吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C遇到int *a; struct foo b; a = &b; 会WARNING吧
<NoIE> is constructed 是什么意思？被构成？
<Kandu> cfy: fp 裏面，操作符也是函數，也能重載，這個不錯。不過 c++ 也能操作符重載
<cfy> ok12345: 你什么意思? 我不知道什么是函数重载,就问一下
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 错误
<NoIE> is constructed 是什么意思？被构成？
<ok12345> cfy:P 起哄的意思
<^k^> NoIE: .. ..
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵. common lisp....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C会Error?
<NoIE> is constructed 是什么意思？被构成？
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 不知道吗
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 南无阿弥陀佛!
<ok12345> NoIE:P 上下文是什么啊
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 我免疫了
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<NoIE> ok12345:  When a MaterialAttrib, TextureAttrib, or LightAttrib is constructed, the corresponding Material, Texture, or Light is 'attrib locked.'
<NoIE> 我猜是被构成。
<Kandu> cfy: fp 是說 fpc
<cfy> Kandu: 看上去,如果要在cl里用,就得用到oo,如果要方便的话
<ok12345> NoIE:P 什么语言啊
<NoIE> 但是感觉很怪。
<cfy> Kandu: 除开自己处理
<NoIE> ok12345: 只当是python吧。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: Free Pascal 如何给函数返回值未被使用做一个警告?
<ok12345> NoIE:P 看不懂 python 的错误信息
<NoIE> ok12345: 不是错误信息，我想翻译这句话。
<ok12345> NoIE:P 已构造了吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這個不知道，應該在 modifier 裏
<NoIE> ok12345: 谢谢。
<ok12345> NoIE:P 意思是啥
<eatapple> php 求解 fopen（。。，“r”）成功 可是 fopen（。。。，“a”）却失败   已经更改权限为 777 了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我经常忘记赋值, 结果调试半天, 特别是平衡树啥的
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你不知道粗心害死人吗
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你不知道我免疫了吗. 打了鸡针
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你不知道我免疫了吗. 打了鸡血
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 南无阿弥陀佛!
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你想我的屁股打成筛子吗
<NoIE> ok12345: 当一个 MaterialAttrib、TextureAttrib 或是 LightAttrib 被生成时，
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<NoIE> 相应的材质、纹理或是光照都会 ‘设置 locked 属性’ 。
<NoIE> 我是这样翻译的。
<Markx> 哇
<Markx> 大家好~
<Markx> 第一次用IRC啊，
<Markx> 好高兴~
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 所以现在大多返回我都用var返回了
<NoIE> Markx: 你好。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 变量参数
<ok12345> Markx:P 高兴去被窝偷笑一阵
 * ok12345 小声说大声笑
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 用 typeclass 解决这个问题，比重载效果好
<ok12345> NoIE:P 你是翻译啊, 我是文盲
<cfy> MaskRay: 举个例子?虽然估计我看不懂...
<NoIE> ok12345: 你损我。。。
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛! 不能少说两句?
<cfy>  /ignore ok12345
<ok12345> NoIE:P 没啊, constructor 在 c++ 是构造的意思, 开始我不知道你是翻译的, 我按那个说的
<NoIE> ok12345: 哦。。。
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 不能啊, 我说了你听得到??? 千里耳啊. 少打两句可以
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛! 那就少打两句.
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 Integral 这个 class 代表整数，定长的整数类型 Int8 Int16 Word8 Word32 都在这个分类，同样的，任意长的也在这个里面。  ^^ 是用来给数求整数乘方的，^^ 的左操作数限定为 Num （即任何数类型，包括复数），右操作数限定为 Integral
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了....别说了....看不懂....
<MaskRay> cfy: 有些函数，它的参数是什么类型其实只需要一个概念，即它能干什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 似乎知道瓶颈在哪里了
<cfy> MaskRay: 在common lisp里传统做法应该是要定义一个class,然后...
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 abs 的参数得是 数。
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 就用 Num 来限定
<MaskRay> cfy: 而 C++ 这类语言，不得不对每个类型都重载一下
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 找了一圈，沒辦法
<MaskRay> cfy: 或者用模板，模板相当于是什么类型都能接受，比如你可以 abs 字符串
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个概念能引入 C++ 这种语言就不错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 模版属于泛型编程?
<NoIE> When this is true, characters' vertices will be recomputed every frame, whether they need it or not.
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Java&gid=265988
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Java技术-面试了三个实习生妹妹，心情不好
<cfy> [Java技术] 面试了三个实习生妹妹，心情不好
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过看上去很难做到，gcc 玩个 template meta programming 都累（没多少层就要编译很长时间，消耗大量资源）
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我覺得這個不好，像 c 那樣可以隨意丟棄返回值的
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄.....不过貌似common lisp的oo效率很高呢.
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过,看测评,ghc 比sbcl更快.....
<cfy> 快一点...一个数量级的
<MaskRay> cfy: 差不多吧，和 gcc 也能比了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: Pascal也可以丢弃啊, C丢弃会给Warning的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于wubi安装ubuntu后访问非系统盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339033 我在windows 7下用wubi将ubuntu装在E盘上，在ubuntu里，是可以访问C、D盘的数据，但是如何用terminal来查看C 、D盘的文件呢？ 我是菜鸟，希望大虾解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 萝莉胖 — 2011-07-21 21:13
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,是C的两倍,也算一个数量级了
<MaskRay> cfy: 至少远胜 Python 这种了
<cfy> MaskRay: lol http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=24142
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-函数式编程语言-同样是动态语言，为啥Lisp比Python快那么多 (转载)
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 是啊，能丟，但 fpc 連 warning 也不給一個也太豪放了
<MaskRay> cfy: 我有种感觉，Python 这种是无法做大项目的
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 不是动态类型语言吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過現在 fpc 也變質了，在文件裏，泛型，模板都有寫道
<cfy> 是算动态类型,强类型吧
 * MaskRay 偏爱静态类型语言
<cfy> soiamso: 一个变量内存的类型是可以变的呀
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 还有我函数当中exit没有返回, 他也不会给Warning.
<cfy> soiamso: 一个变量的类型是可以变的呀,
<vic> ok12345: manage 一点就退出了
<cfy> MaskRay: 太慢了......还是胶水吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 水木里,一群人,每天就讨论什么语言好了...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 等下得去 fpc 社區請教下他們
<ok12345> vic:P 哦
<ok12345> 我看看
<vic> ok12345: 一点collections 就退出
<vic> ok12345: 话说等你的文档搞定我在弄把  我现在都忘记了咋搞了
<ok12345> vic:P 啥退出, client 退出还是 daemon
<alpha080> 什么是 fpc?
<vic> ok12345: client
<ok12345> vic:P 等等我看看
<ok12345> vic:P 编译的是哪个分支
<vic> ok12345: dict
<ok12345> 哦
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Python&gid=78707
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Python的自由天空-同样是动态语言，为啥Lisp比Python快那么多
<ok12345> 还得等等
<vic> ok12345: 行
<ok12345> vic:P 你用 d-feet 看看返回什么
<vic> ok12345: 咋看？
<ok12345> 现在 d-feet 看 services () 函数. 找到 service, 然后 看 collections 给出那 service 名字,
<ok12345> 然后 找 collectionResource 函数看, 参数是 service/collection
<ok12345> vic:P 我的没退
<ok12345> vic:P daemon 和 client 都编译了吗
<vic> 是啊
<vic> ok12345: url多少了
<ok12345> vic:P 等等, service 的url???
<vic> ok12345: 对啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你覺得哪種適合大項目?
<MaskRay> Kandu: c/c++
<ok12345> vic:P snugglecat.tk/atomPub.php/service
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: piano脑子混乱了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我觉得小项目用 Python 很清晰，稍微大一点就不行了
<Kandu> MaskRay: python 不適合是因為它太慢了?
<alpha080> 比如 youtube,豆瓣？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 动态类型语言，参数很难确定到底是干什么的，也缺乏补全
<MaskRay> Kandu: 只是动态语言写的代码可以比静态的简介很多
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 细节蛮多的, 例如当i < R的时候, i左边没有长度为R的区间
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你用哪种做法？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: cdq做法
<MaskRay> Kandu: 怎么改一个 elf 的共享库依赖？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我的 /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox-bin 依赖 libhunspell-1.2.so.0，但现在这个文件已经改名为 1.3 了，我不想再编译一次。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做的？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是你们讲题大会上的标准做法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 简单描述下
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 找到了 {$x off}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对固定的i, 初始化时M[i] = {j: j >= 0 && L <= i - j <= R}, 我们相当于每次从所有M[i]中删除能算出的最小元素(i, j), 然后从M[i]中删除j. 注意到一个区间被删除之后分裂成1~2个区间不等, 而所有的区间问题, 可以通过预处理的Sparse Table解决RMQ.
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 呃，是 {$x-}
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 或者 {$EXTENDEDSYNTAX
<namoamitafo> Kan
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 稍等
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，细节很讨厌
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 更明确的, 我们建立一个堆, 堆中所有元素是(i, l, r)形式
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 堆的关键字就是max{S[i] - S[l..r]}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后每次相当于取掉一个(i, l, r), 设这时候RMQ(l, r)是在S[t]取到的, 在一般情况下, (i, l, r)分裂成(i, l, t - 1)和(i, t + 1, r), 但是还有特殊情况, 就是t = l和t = r
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 边写边搞很容易出错的, 我现在在列提纲.
<ok12345> microcai:P 你是 namoamitafo ?????
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 你是 microcai ??????
 * ok12345 .
<ok12345> 晕
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<ok12345> ....
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 怎么 microcai 的小窗变你的名字了
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛! IRC客户端问题吧
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 换XChat
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 或者erc
<Houge> 为什么不用irssi
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 我就是 xchat
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 那你配置文件问题
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 没啊, 要不我第一次遇到这个问题, 要不就是你骗人
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 我有啥好骗人的, 你whois一次不就知道了......
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> Kandu: {$X-}干啥的
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P whois 俩人不同
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 可能我见鬼了
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛!
<ok12345> namoamitafo:P 就你说那四字咒语太多了, 弄得我见鬼了
<fsda> my emacs can't type chinese. how to fix it?
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> ok12345: 不是咒语
<fsda> does anybody know?
<fsda> ok...
<Kandu> 和 {$ExtendedSyntax off} 一樣
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不能丟棄返回值
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 另外那个问题呢, 就是exit的
<Houge> 现在问大家一个问题，有朋友在Unity下使用ibus-sunpinyin吗？
<cfy> Valiating 是个typo么?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我除了{$R+,Q+,X-}还有啥添加上方便调试
<pocoyo> lainme: MM晚上好。
<tenzu> 水牛很直接
<vic> 呵呵
<lainme> pocoyo: pocoyo好
<vic> 玩完g+ 玩irc
<vic> lainme: mm还不睡觉
<lainme> vic: 这是正常时间吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 帅锅晚上好
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你又寂寞了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错 最近几晚比较寂寞啊。你呢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 同寂寞
<vic> 一直很寂寞的路过
<pocoyo> 吆 这儿寂寞的人不少啊。
<vic> lainme: 专家说了，mm晚睡觉不好
<tenzu> vic: 撸过的才叫寂寞
<pocoyo> vic: 那白天睡觉好？
<vic> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<pocoyo> 有啥好玩的推荐没有啊。别瞎扯蛋啊。
<vic> pocoyo: 是睡觉晚了不好。。应该早睡早起
<pocoyo> vic: 人家不需要咱们来操心
<vic> pocoyo: 没啥好玩的 有好玩的早玩去了  谁没事寂寞啊
<vic> pocoyo: 这不闲呢嘛
<vic> gmail间歇性抽风
<pocoyo> vic: 除了慢点 没啥大变化。
<Houge> pocoyo: 牛哥好久不见
<yunfan> tenzu: 还看得到我的ip不
<pocoyo> Houge: 不。每次上推/g+都会发现猴哥的靓影啊 看着那么多美女环抱猴哥 俺都不好意思打招呼
<tenzu> yunfan: 只有cloak
<cfy> yunfan: 221.221.11.186 么?
<vic> 水牛的G+ 是多少
<pocoyo> cfy: 你是透视眼儿？
<yunfan> cfy: 好像是 nnd 老是不应藏这个
<pocoyo> vic: qkbeyond ? 是这个不？我就这一个号啊
<cfy> 看到ip怎么了?
<cfy> 跨省?
<pocoyo> cfy: 说明你比较厉害。我都看不到。
<yunfan> cfy: 不爽阿
<cfy> yunfan: 别怕....这是你以前登陆的ip...我有log lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 我一直在线罢了......
<yunfan> cfy: 我这也看得到 所以不爽
<cfy> yunfan: 看不到......我拿了你以前的登陆的ip......
<pocoyo> cfy: 以后 每天贴一次 那个ip 方便跨省啊。
<tenzu> 噗
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs最近 你玩没有。
<vic> pocoyo: qk这个是你啊
<yunfan> 刚才问了下老外  那个 genisi 的智能本 欧洲的可以发到中国来 不过老外问了我地址 想看看能不能从中国工厂直接发货
<pocoyo> vic: 啊 你才知道啊。
<pocoyo> vic: 正是区区
<yunfan> 那个预装 ubuntu 10.10 挺好玩的
<cfy> pocoyo: 在学common lisp,所以,emacs多了slime :D
 * cfy 洗洗睡了...
<pocoyo> slime是啥 我靠。
<pocoyo> cfy: lisp学了能做啥用。
<vic> pocoyo: 咋搜不到捏
<debianer> 谁有wuala的deb包，32位的，发一个给我，chinesegann@gmail.com
<yunfan> pocoyo: 能开发web 并且去y combinator 骗取投资 lol
<pocoyo> vic: 在下做人比较低调
<vic> pocoyo: 去。。少恶心
<debianer> 各位，麻烦帮个忙  http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect 这里的apt版本如何安装？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe Systems Inc. - Site Unavailable
<vic> pocoyo: g+ 里 咋没有qkbeyond 呢
<Kandu> namoamitafo: exit 的話返回值是可選的，所以不會 warning
<pocoyo> vic: 我被google给Gfw了吧。
<vic> pocoyo: 。。。。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 調試的話，我也不知哪個適合(一般直接  gdb +qemu 看了)
<vic> ray wang 是谁
<yunfan> Kandu: 你说开发os?
<pocoyo> vic: 你的名号是啥。
<vic> vic wjb
<debianer> 这个谁能下载？  http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.3_for_Ubuntu_(apt)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe - Download Adobe Flash Player
<pocoyo> vic: 哦 原来是你啊 总以为是 view jb这个是吧。
<vic> pocoyo:  靠
<pocoyo> vic: G+ 不会用啊。 不知道怎么搜人。
<vic> 晕
<pocoyo> vic: 你不是也不知道嘛。
<pocoyo> 还以为mm们都下线了呢。都不知道正在干嘛呢
<vic> pocoyo: 谁说的
<pocoyo> vic: 那你不是也没找到我吗。
<vic> pocoyo: 找不到和不会找是两回事
<pocoyo> vic: 殊途同归
<wwliu> 频道里有mm？
<wwliu> 不会是伪娘吧
<pocoyo> wwliu: 就不告诉你
<wwliu> 论坛混几年了没见过mm
<wwliu> pocoyo: ......
<wwliu> 晚安了，兄弟们，mm们，桌子和柜子们
<vic> 水牛 你的id到底是嘛啊
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，用到 fpc 主要就做這個了
<Kandu> yunfan: 以前傻傻的用 bochs
<cfy> pocoyo: 都可以吧
<cfy> pocoyo: slime是Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for Emacs.
<yunfan> Kandu: 不是大家都推荐bochs么
<Kandu> yunfan: 是的，我以前不懂的時候也推薦別人用 bochs
<yunfan> Kandu: 额
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Python&gid=78948
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Python的自由天空-我有问题请教,恳请各位大牛乱入
<cfy> 这个人准备超越神了.....
<Kandu> yunfan: 本來以為 bochs 的底層調試比 qemu 是有優勢的。後來在 gdb 裏用 monitor 調用 qemu 自身功能一看，頓時震驚了
<yunfan> Kandu: ha
<yunfan> Kandu: 我还在想jz的事  额
<Kandu> yunfan: jz?
<Kandu> yunfan: 明天繼續聊吧
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，各位
<c933103> http://x.co/XyCK [重發][中國大陸境內可能要翻牆]求幫填問卷！！
<yunfan> ok
<^k^> ⇪ title: LS IES Questionnaire Ver. 2
<cfy> 睡觉去
<pocoyo> cfy: .
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个slime有什么用处
<xututu> hello, alen
<alen_> hi
<^k^> alen_, 好  ㍘ 
<alen_> 都好
<alen_> this is my first time that i use iRC
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: .
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 有空吗
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 没空
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 帮我测试一个东西, 我的项目, 就编译测试一下
<ok12345> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 1个小时
<ok12345> 1小时后有空???
<ok12345> 好吧, 我等你
<ghosTM55> 还有人没睡啊
<ok12345> 没
<ok12345> 你有空不
<ghosTM55> 神马?
<ghosTM55> 我快睡觉了，有什么需要帮忙的嘛
<ok12345> 帮我编译一个东西, 和运行
<ok12345> 你去睡吧
<ok12345> 有点费时间
<ok12345> 1小时好难过啊
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 你机器是32的还是64的
<ok12345> 有人不
<^k^> ok12345, ....  ㍙ 
<ok12345> 太麻烦了
<ok12345> 怎么 chroot 一个 32位系统
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 好了
<ok12345> 谢谢
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 你机器是32,还是64
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 32
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 当前 ubuntu 是啥版本啊
<ok12345> hardy 这个是多久的了
<ok12345> 谁知道 chroot 一个32位环境要多久啊
<ok12345> 谁懂 chroot
<ok12345> 有句话我不懂
<ok12345> 掛載一些你需要在 chroot 中使用的目錄，首先編輯 /etc/fstab (警告：錯誤的編輯此檔案可能導致無法開機)。
<ok12345> chroot 会影响到开机???
<ok12345> knownbad:P 懂chroot不, 我一点概念都没有, 照这网上做.
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> chroot 应该讲解的蛮明白的啊。
<alvin_rxg> 谁说要编辑 fstab 的……
<knownbad> ok12345 说的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你该翻下这个。 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chroot
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是我的事
<knownbad> 里面说的 fstab 是修炼坏了的 boot environment。
<knownbad> 那什么是你的事？
<knownbad> 修理怎么打成了修炼？
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu-AMD64-Howto 这里说的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu-AMD64-Howto - Ubuntu 正體中文 Wiki
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我一点概念都没
<alvin_rxg> 打不开
<ok12345> ......
<ok12345> 德国网络审查真严啊
<knownbad> 哦，在64下的32 dev.
<knownbad> 难怪。
<c933103> 話說windows的windows key 在linux叫什麼？
<knownbad> windows key.
<ok12345> knownbad:P 那文章里有那句话, 我搞不懂, chroot 和开机有啥关系. chroot后就相当于开一次机器??
<knownbad> 是。
<knownbad> 同样的 process。
<knownbad> 系统的 fs 在 chroot 下。
<ok12345> knownbad:P 谢了
<knownbad> 我也泄了
 * knownbad 等等回来
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 我明白了
<ok12345> 那段话是在 主环境中的 fstab 文件,不是 32 chroot 中的
<ok12345> 不明白啊
<ok12345> 谁还在啊
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 你打不开那网页啊
<ok12345> 明白了
<ok12345>    /proc 目录是干嘛的
<ok12345> knownbad:P 快回来
 * knownbad 爆毙
<ok12345> 怎么看是啥环境啊
<ok12345> uname -a??
<ok12345> knownbad:P x86_64 是 64 还是32a
<knownbad> 64
<ok12345> 怎么我chroot 还是64哇
<ok12345> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 natty /chroot/natty-i386 http://ftp.twaren.net/ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu
<ok12345> 这命令有啥问题
<knownbad> 干我屁事
<ok12345> 问问题哇
 * knownbad 笑翻
<ok12345> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 natty /chroot/natty-i386 http://ftp.twaren.net/ubuntu 这个不是应该是 i386哇
 * ok12345 扶起 knownbad , 让他再笑翻一次
<knownbad> 我没用过 32bit 的 dev 在 64bit 下。
<knownbad> 我只用 chroot 去修系统。
<ok12345> 那网站坑娘啊
<ok12345> 按他说, 最后还是 64
<ok12345> 郁闷啊
<knownbad> 去拿榴梿塞屁眼
<knownbad> chroot 不是让你上 32bit 的 kernel。  只是个 environment。
<knownbad> uname -a 还是 x86_64 没错。
<knownbad> 难怪松鼠不理你。
 * knownbad 逃脱去
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 酱紫啊
<ok12345> knownbad:P 因为我太蠢??
<ok12345> 那我要弄个32位系统有办法不
<ok12345> knownbad:P 那我弄个32位环境有办法不
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你也不理我了模
<ok12345> knownbad:P 指点一下迷津
<ok12345> 哇
<ok12345> 警察不在
<ok12345> 崩溃了哇
<ok12345> knownbad:P 问一个问题拉
<ok12345> knownbad:P client 通过dbus 调用daemon的一个函数, 这个函数会有返回值, 但是一个人调用后显示 not return anything.
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你说会不会是因为我是 64, 他是32位的原因. 我这边是没问题的
<ok12345> 会不会因为 64/32 的问题, 导致一个 dbus method 本来有返回值结果没有
<knownbad> 上 vm 嘛。
<knownbad> 我技术又不强。  弱的很。
<knownbad> 问松鼠去。
<ok12345> 还有几分钟, 我自己就可以测试了. 但是我害怕 我 chroot 的不是一个真实的 32位 环境
<ok12345> knownbad:P 所有 lib 和啥都是 32位的, 是不是就可以算是 32位了
 * knownbad 正爆毙着
 * knownbad 等着松鼠来哀悼
<ok12345> 那东西没装完, 我都不能消停
<ok12345> 等啊
<knownbad> 其实那篇文章说的很清楚。  你得透过 linux32。
<knownbad> 你没装好就太急了些吧？
<ok12345> knownbad:P 不是, 俩方法, 一个是执行单个程序用 linux32, 需要编译, 用 chroot
<ok12345> 我在装 qt 呢 chroot 装好了
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 明白你的意思了, 是不是在 chroot 那环境中在执行一次 linux32????
<knownbad> 不是。
<ok12345> o
<ok12345> 那是怎么样, 那文章说的是俩办法, 不是一个哇
<ok12345> 使用 IA32-libs  和 使用 IA32 Chroot
<ok12345> 我是小白, 别骂我
<knownbad> 它要你转左三圈再右三圈。
<ok12345> .....
<knownbad> 然后跳上跳下一百次。
<ok12345> ....
<ok12345> 好了, 我去实验一下, 到底出了什么事
<knownbad> 透過 Linux 32 執行應用程式時，機器會被辨識為 32bit 系統，你可以試試這兩個指令  uname -m linux32 uname -m
<knownbad> 你装好后试试。
<knownbad> 它说的嘛。
<ok12345> 这个我试过. 用 linux32 的话 涉及的 lib 都得转为 32的. 就一 qt4 就够我折腾了, 我还不知道还有什么涉及到的需要 换32. 能想到的的是 dbus-daemon 可能也需要32, 但我不清楚, 所以我想弄一个干净的全32的
<ok12345> 我要解决的问题, 有人说是32/64的问题, 但我不知道是qt4的问题, 还是dbus的.
<ok12345> 我在 ia32 chroot 下在 linux32 看看
<ok12345> knownbad:P http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/yaujxLb1TXg/ 看看这个, 很窝心啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 国外的肯德基（KFC）广告 So Good_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 KFC
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 窝心啥
<knownbad> 童心？
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0 德国大众的广告
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 你的没感到感动, 只感动愤怒
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我上不去
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQxNDc4NTA4.html
<alvin_rxg> 愤怒？
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 上不去啊
<ok12345> 第二个还没看到
<ok12345> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/atompub/libatomPublishing.so when searching for -latomPublishing
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 给你 youku 的了
<ok12345> 这个啥意思, 我第一次看到这错误.
<alvin_rxg> 跳过了呗
<ok12345> 我刷新看看, 第二个, 加载好慢
<alvin_rxg> youku 不是国内很快的么？
<ok12345> 第二次直接崩溃, 我再刷新一次
<ok12345> 可能我太多网页了
<ok12345> 他奶妈的
<ok12345> 我整个环境不是 ia32 了吗, 干嘛还编出一个64的
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 还是看不到.
<alvin_rxg> 你被 youku 屏蔽了
<ok12345> 刷新了几次, flash 崩溃了俩次
<ok12345> ......
<alvin_rxg> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/_FZ-U77swFQ/
<ok12345> 可能我有僵死的 flash, 我去看看
<ok12345> 看到了
<ok12345> 好卡
<ok12345> 那老爸好坏
<ok12345> 他奶爸的, ia32 chroot 下也没问题啊
<ok12345> 该死 vic 干嘛就出错
<ok12345> 我想哭
<ok12345> knownbad:P 借个肩膀用用
<knownbad> @@~
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> 屁股又痒了？
<ok12345> vic 总错, 我想放百计弄出同样的错误, 就怎么都出不了. 明天买个电脑装 arch
<ok12345> 明天买个 ia32 的电脑
<knownbad> 找个女的比较实在
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 他在哪出错了就在哪下手咯
<ok12345> 出错的地奇怪啊. 就一函数, 生命为有返回值, 在他那变 void 了
<alvin_rxg> dump 或者 log 啥的
<ok12345> 在我这, 是男的, 去到他那, 变女的.
<ok12345> 没有哇
<ok12345> 原来有鸟, 去那, 变洞了
<knownbad> 你当着是男同志？
<knownbad> 快坦白。
<alvin_rxg> 所以写程序，都要有个 debug 模式嘛，或者 cmd -vvv
<ok12345> 有哇, 在可能的地方都插入写测试消息. 但都没问题. daemon 有发出返回值, 但经过 dbus 到 client 就 not return anything
<alvin_rxg> permission 问题？
<ok12345> 不知道是 daemon-dbus之间, 还是 dbus-client 之间的问题
<alvin_rxg> 调试 dbus 呗
<ok12345> 不知道还有permission的问题哇. 其他的函数都没问题
<alvin_rxg> dbus-send ...
<ok12345> 用的是 d-feet 来调试呢
<ok12345> 就是那个东西 当客户端, 返回的 not return anything
<ok12345> 没用 dbus-send
<ok12345> 下次让他 用 dbus-send 来测试下
<ok12345> Some clever service is trying to be cute and has the same signal name in the same interface
<ok12345> 这个啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思
<ok12345> 不是这个问题
<ok12345> 郁闷啊. 真相让他寄电脑过来
<alvin_rxg> 他只给你一个大致的问题，却没点其他详细信息了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 他具体的给了些什么信息？
<ok12345> 没返回值就是最基本的问题. 没返回值,其他啥信息都没有. 都卡在那了
<ok12345> 在daemon里的处理, 该处里的都处理了
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: dbus 版本？ 程序可能使用的 dbus 版本是 123 < x < 456
<ok12345> 哦, 这个我倒没想过
<ok12345> dbus 这个软件的版本还是啥的
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 怎么感觉，连我这没写过啥代码的人都比你有经验呢？…
<ok12345> :)
<ok12345> 别以为我是高手哇
<alvin_rxg> 能写挺长的代码的人，我都认为是高手
<ok12345> :)
<ok12345> 他是 arch 的. 想办法弄个 arch 的环境.
<alvin_rxg> 没必要
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 他是 arch，就让他提交在 arch 这个特殊环境下的相应的 log啥的
<alvin_rxg> 再个，那些东西你没有交给 qt 去完成吗？
<ok12345> 返回之前是在qt4中完成, 但返回就是 dbus 的事情了啊
<ok12345> 我去弄个 test 再让他测试
<alvin_rxg> 那就 dbus 的 log
<ok12345> 好的. 其实 dbus 我是变用边学的
<alvin_rxg> 你丫的，他信息提供的不全，你倒自己在瞎折腾
<ok12345> 呵呵
<ok12345> 我去详细做个 test .
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我知道怎么找 dbus log 了, dbus-monitor
<ok12345> :)
<alvin_rxg> 他们提交问题也真有问题。就像：嘿，今天电脑开不起来了。然后没下文了……
<alvin_rxg> 了。然后
<alvin_rxg> 今天电脑开不起来了。然后就没下文了
<alvin_rxg> 今天电脑开不起来了，然后就没下文了
<alvin_rxg> 奇怪了…… irssi 怎么……
<ok12345> hehe
<ok12345> 有点象我的风格
<alvin_rxg> libqq 上边就好几个 orphan 的 tickets..
<ok12345> 我去忙了, 去学怎么使用 test, 黑合测试
<alvin_rxg> sdf
<alvin_rxg> 123
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你今天好似上火了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 只差没骂出口。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/07/22/chinas-time-travel-cosplay-beggar-quite-sexy/  <== 这都上 sankakucomplex 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 旅馆中
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 操累死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,以后再也不大巴游了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<^k^>  06:05
<Kandu> 一葉就是 Thomas Yao?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: sony prs 350 美国卖多少呢？
<cfy> 大家早上好
<Kandu> 早
<cfy> firefox和opera被当作山寨浏览器了 T_T
<cfy> 估计那人觉得ie是正统.....
<Kandu> cfy: 你用的 win 是 32|64 ?
<cfy> Kandu: win7 64bit吧,
<Kandu> cfy: 對 MM 的要求比 32 的高?
<Kandu> cfy: 我有 2G MM
<cfy> MM?
<Kandu> 記憶體
<cfy> 不清楚阿.应该是吧?
<cfy> 不是.你应该比我熟阿
<Kandu> 哦，不是自己寫的，不熟
<cfy> 虽然win是il32p64么,应该差不多吧,内存和32
<cfy> win是il32p64么,那我觉得应该差不多吧,内存上和32
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-22
<Yangtse> yangtsesu@gmail.com
<Yangtse> 求google+
<tenzu> 邮箱
<Yangtse> yangtsesu@gmail.com
<tenzu> 查收
<Yangtse> https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/emlink?emrecipient=116695159417704039147&emid=CKD1qrzVk6oCFQ57DAodOW3hPQ&path=%2Fwelcome%3Fgpinv%3DAGXbFGwiMgTO3yYcfG8XGiFGMeqCAnR2CVBqrcg7epLXnZG9Lm_pnZnoA-ukSbGC0zTS9D_JSa5JZi_QQs-7Akz3qkxZImxUXHzFGwo73ldYZX-QnrVsxe4
<Yangtse> 帮我点一下
<Yangtse> 我这里和谐了
<tenzu> 点完了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我来了，快跑
<cfy> 我发现我这了g+的图片不能看...
<OT_iux> hosts得更新了
<cfy> 嗯.
<cfy> "17 hours, 11 minutes, 43 seconds"
<ghosTM55> cfy: 你g+加我了没
<ghosTM55> cfy: gplus.to/ghosTM55
<cfy> ghosTM55: 现在加了
<ghosTM55> cfy: 我去看看
<ghosTM55> cfy: 最近怎么样
<cfy> ghosTM55: 呵呵,在慢慢得学common lisp
<Kandu> cfy: 這個關係不大。你去看微軟官網說 winxp 最低 MM 要求 64MiB, 然後出了 winxp x86_64, 說最低 MM 要求是 1GiB
<Yangtse> 谁有现成的hosts
<Kandu> cfy: 從此對微軟的 64 位的 MM 管理沒信心了
<cfy> Yangtse: 我有'过期'的.
<cfy> Yangtse: 要不?
<cfy> Kandu: 那linux呢?
<cfy> Kandu: 我反正有4G,不怕
<Yangtse> 好用就要
<cfy> 不能图片...
<cfy> 我去bbs上找找
<Kandu> cfy: 有 128M 應該流暢了
<cfy> Yangtse: http://pastebin.com/wRG2S34E 目前的
<cfy> Kandu: 我虚拟机倒是512M了
<cfy> Yangtse: 找到了 我试试 http://mblog.sigma.me/2011/07/6/google-plus-host-dns.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Plus(Google+)的Hosts(DNS) - Sigma轻博客
<cfy> Yangtse: 我这里测试能用.不过速度慢...
<tenzu> 不FQ还玩个毛G+
<Kandu> google+ 真奇怪，見到推薦 one leaf, 點進去是 Thomas Yao, 還以為一葉就是 Thomas Yao. 點了追蹤後，顯示 Thomas Yao 已被追蹤。過一會兒去看，那 Thomas Yao 變成 one leaf 了
<cfy> faint....
<tenzu> 死鬼和一夜不得不说的故事
<cfy> tenzu: 你个已经肉身翻墙的就别说了....
<cfy> 翻墙我这里别提多慢了....
<cfy> 加上悲催的opera.......
<tenzu> cfy: 给你介绍个新朋友？
<cfy> tenzu: g+的?
<lainme> 不用翻。改hosts啊
<centerpoint> cfy: 用户user密码123, htpasswd 每次加密的密码结果为啥不一样,
<cfy> centerpoint: 算法.不太清楚.看他用的算法
<cfy> centerpoint: 不一样,但是还能验证.......
<centerpoint> cfy: 如何验证
<cfy> 我不知道.........
<cfy> 你能登陆啥的,不就验证了么
<centerpoint> cfy: 我想是每次收到明文密码,都重新加密,和.htpasswd 文件内保存的加密后的密码对比,但是每次加密的密码结果不一样,怎么对比?
<cfy> centerpoint: 放狗搜 :D
<NoIE> 我使用 ubuntu 11.04 ，我使用自带的工具添加蓝牙设备，然后它就一直定在设备搜索页面。
<NoIE> 一直停在设备搜索页面，下一步一直是灰色的。
<seib> 你们都是用7000还是6667?
<OT_iux> 7000
<OT_iux> ssl
<seib> OT_iux: 使用ssl，需要条件不？
<OT_iux> 额，看你的客户端
<OT_iux> 如果是 mirc的话，还需要另外弄个 OpenSSL 好像
<OT_iux> xchat似乎，本来就带了
 * MeaCulpa 我嘞个去，现在的linux安装盘都MAKEOPTS=-j16
<Houge> 端口用6665
<cfy> 因为都有了打鸡血的?
<seib> OT_iux: 哪个更好？一般都用哪个？
<OT_iux> 你现在用的是哪个呢……&
<seib> OT_iux: 6667
<OT_iux> 喔，那反正能用就行了……
<seib> OT_iux: ......
<OT_iux> 恩……？你是诺基亚手机的？
<cfy> ssl干啥?
<seib> OT_iux: yeah
<seib> OT_iux: 你咋知道是诺基亚？
<OT_iux> 我嗅探了一下
<seib> OT_iux: 不能吧
<OT_iux> ssl本来也只是一个加密连接协议而已
<OT_iux> 如果你非常在意信息安全，倒是可以开开
<OT_iux> 不然也无所谓似乎
<seib> OT_iux: 你是不是查到了中移动的代理地址？
<OT_iux> 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果沒有註冊用戶名，一般不用加密，，
<seib> OT_iux: 那你又是怎么知道是诺基亚的？
<OT_iux> ctcp的……
<cfy> 我天看了这么多端口....
<cfy> 我天开了这么多端口....
<seib> cfy: 你有完没？
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 你收到了?
<cfy> 我这里没显示...
<seib> cfy: 你用EMACS?
<cfy> seib: 嗯
<cfy> 哦...是version那里
<cfy> OT_iux: 你干嘛不irssi呢?
<OT_iux> 因为还需要上Gtalk MSN
<cfy> 嗯.这里irssi的人好多
<pocoyo> cfy: 问你个 原来见过一个emacs截图里面 在左边大概是 scrollbar那儿 有一列用 - 表示的 看着像标识进度的东西 是啥
<cfy> pocoyo: 不太明白.....
<cfy> mac os x.....
<pocoyo> cfy: 就比如是 linum 打开，然后把 行号全问替换成 '-' 这个字符 类似的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那人自己写的小插件?
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道啊。
<pocoyo> cfy: 以前忘了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦.你想要这功能?
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看可以代替 scrollbar 看着还挺简洁的。像那种播放软件里面 音量调节的显示的那种。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦....明白了.然后取消scrollbar是吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 嗯哪。
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不你去#emacs问问 :D
<calebot> 不都一样占空间？
<pocoyo> cfy: 得 鸟语太烂了。
<cfy> 感觉酷吧.....
<cfy> pocoyo: :D
<pocoyo> calebot: 要比滚动条少一些吧。
 * calebot 不用滚动条的飘过
<cfy> 滚动条没取消的路过.......忘记取消了.....
<cfy> 懒的弄掉了....
<pocoyo> 我这儿笔记本上外接了个显示器 windows下可以调节成1180x864的分辨率 ， 在linux下怎么没法识别成那个分辨率 ， 不过有个1280x1024的分辨率。这个显示器上显示效果不好。
<cfy> xrandr?
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看带着滚动条还顺眼些
<cfy> grandr?
<cfy> 试试?
<pocoyo> cfy: 试过了 没有检测出来那个分辨率。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦.这个......好奇怪
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87007
<NoIE> 有人用黑莓吗？
<calebot> pocoyo: 有的要自己改 xorg.conf
<cfy> pocoyo: 好奇怪阿.我是VGA1
<pocoyo> calebot: 他都没有检测出来 改了有用。貌似我也改过
<cfy> pocoyo: 那你手动制定试试
<NoIE> 中国人均收入世界排名：1960年第78名，1970年第82名，
<NoIE> 1980年第94名，1990年第105名，2008年第106名，2010年第127名；
<cfy> ....
<pocoyo> cfy: 你接的口不一样吧。我这儿就只有一个VGA口
<calebot> pocoyo: ?randr 兼容性不高的
<NoIE> 2009年中国人均薪资收入占GDP比例由2008年的12%下降为8%，
<cfy> pocoyo: 我也只有一个vga
<NoIE> 比非洲还低，卫冕世界最差，再创地球新低。
<calebot> pocoyo: 很多支持的分辨率 ?randr 认不出来
<calebot> 不过有的可能是驱动问题
<pocoyo> calebot: 就 1152x800这个 xrandr识别认不出来
<cfy> calebot: 外接显示器也要驱动?
<pocoyo> windows下可以识别。
<calebot> cfy: xorg 都要驱动
<cfy> calebot: 哦.
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FamilyLife&gid=10904364
<cfy> title: 老了 谁更有魅力
<pocoyo> 今天天气比较阴 适合睡觉
<cfy> seib: 我天......你的ip开的端口太多了...
<zkwlx> 谁用过mercurial的版本控制，我老出现这个错误：中止: 失败: Connection reset by peer
<cfy> 看来被和谐了?
<Yangtse> 放弃google+了，实在是连不上啊
<Yangtse> http://www.mediafire.com/?y3is5c9n5fi1sd6
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4002-orange.img
<cfy> Yangtse: 不是给你hosts了么?
<Yangtse> 谁帮忙下载mail我
<Yangtse> 没用
<pocoyo> cfy: 你怎么知道别人ip端口开多了
<cfy> 这样子....
<cfy> pocoyo: nmap -A -v ip
<cfy> pocoyo: 如果别人不回应ping的话,nmap -A -v -PN ip
<Yangtse> http://www.mediafire.com/?y3is5c9n5fi1sd6  yangtsesu@gmail.com
<cfy> pocoyo: 我扫了半天了.....
<Yangtse> 求下载
<pocoyo> cfy: ... 你要攻击？
<tenzu> 不如把你账号给我,我帮你上G+好了
<cfy> pocoyo: 我又不会攻击的...
<cfy> pocoyo: 随便扫扫的....
<calebot> google+ 暂时还没啥特别的啊
<Yangtse> tenzu http://www.mediafire.com/?y3is5c9n5fi1sd6
<cfy> 玩不来的路过...
<calebot> 想看 google+ 的直接去搜就是
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这儿有路由上的网 v地你扫的话 不是扫到路由外网的端口？
<calebot> 有公开的 google+ 都能搜到的
<seib> cfy: 嗯
<lainme> Yangtse: 小心你的邮箱收到垃圾邮件
<seib> cfy: 你能进入吗？
<Yangtse> 我的gmail会过滤
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么意思?有路由就扫不到了.不过可以判断出你是否在线的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 一直不能看youtube 原来是浏览器太老了 装个chrome总算能看了。
<tenzu> Yangtse: 邀请已经发给你了,剩下的自己搞定.别人没义务帮你下载
<tenzu> pocoyo: 之前是啥浏览器?
<cfy> Yangtse: 过滤......我经常不放心.得去看下垃圾邮箱....
<seib> cfy: 你扫到的端口，哪些是开的？
<cfy> seib: 如果你开ssh,然后告诉我密码,或者证书.那我进的去......别的都不会......
<pocoyo> cfy: 你那儿显示的不都是外网的端口。用的路由拨号上的网。
<lainme> Yangtse: 找个免费的ssh/vpn什么的就好了
<lainme> Yangtse: gae都行
<seib> cfy: telnet行不？
<pocoyo> seib: 你自己个扫扫自个的。
<pocoyo> tenzu: firefox 3.5.19啊 哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> pocoyo: 太不与时俱进了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉。估计都没机会用到 3.6了 直接跳到 5+以后了吧。这插件跟不上啊。烦哪。
<seib> 今天是版本大揭密？
<cfy> 揭密啥?你第一天来?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有啥插件要死要活的离不开?
<calebot> firefox 3.5 也可以看 youtube 的啊
<ok12345> 如何检测一个文件被修改
<seib> cfy: 嗯
<calebot> ok12345: checksum / timestamp
<calebot> ok12345: inotify
<ok12345> calebot:P 详细点.
<calebot> ok12345: 做啥用？
<NoIE> 万能的IRC ，有人用黑莓吗？
<calebot> 黑莓都过气了
<calebot> 国内用黑莓的少吧
<zkwlx> 黑莓对开发者太不友好了
<ok12345> calebot:P 判断某个文件的更新时间点
<Yangtse> 手机上网…………
<Yangtse> 还vpn………
<NoIE> 我没钱。。。我想换手机。。。
<seib> Blackberry水太深
<calebot> ok12345: google "linux timestamp"
<Yangtse> android没有想象的好。
<Yangtse> 整个gnome3 phone
<ok12345> calebot:P 谢谢. 查文件的日期可以不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 台式机刚刚的
<ok12345> Yangtse:P 整个 kde4 phone
<ok12345> Yangtse:P 还开特效
<ok12345> calebot:P 谢谢. 查文件的日期可以不
<pocoyo> tenzu: 说不上来。没睡好 补个觉去先。
<Yangtse> qt前景不太明朗
<calebot> gtk3 悲剧ing, gnome3 也悲剧ing
<tenzu> pocoyo: 去吧
<calebot> gtk3 目前 效能/稳定性/API/ABI 都不如 gtk2
<MeaCulpa> Qt用起来简单...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 您来了？
<tenzu> roylez: 您也来了
<roylez> tenzu: 您早
<tenzu> roylez: 给您请安了
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席吉祥
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<OT_iux> 主席吉祥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早来了
<roylez> OT_iux: 奥特你早
<OT_iux> 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那PC已经开始进化了,风扇嘎吱嘎吱
 * tenzu 调整分区中,不能回复
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 放桌子底下，听不见没事
<roylez> tenzu: ping
<tenzu> 算了,不调了
<tenzu> roylez: pong
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出栏了？
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 拿到火种源了？
<roylez> tenzu: 这么快就放弃了阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在在桌子上，电源线太短
<tenzu> roylez: 要挪的东西太多,不够地方倒腾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一切都可以想办法的。记得我的dvi线
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<Stifler> Hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<s_cd> 哈哈 大家好呀 好久没来这里了
<lainme> roylez: 早……
<Stifler> lainme: mm早..
<lainme> Evanescence: 你的N900用的怎么样
<tenzu> 囡囡...
<cfy> tenzu: 为啥你总有个特殊字符?
<Evanescence> lainme: ??? which part ?
<cfy> tenzu: 0xf
<lainme> Evanescence: 你不是买了二手的nokia n900么。机子质量什么的如果呢
<cfy> shift in
<lainme> cfy: 请检查您的客户端...
<cfy> lainme: erc....
<Evanescence> lainme: all is fine
<tenzu> cfy: 截图我看看
<lainme> Evanescence: 哪家买的
<cfy> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/164254
<Evanescence> lainme: Long Xing
<pityonline> 请教一下：一台不支持从 CD 或 USB 启动且本地硬盘上没有操作系统的电脑怎么装 XP？
<lainme> Evanescence: 哦，就是销量最大的那家……我也在看。谢谢
<Evanescence> lainme: sorry for can not type chinese with IM
<Evanescence> lainme: ok
<lainme> Evanescence: no problem
<tenzu> cfy: 看来是这colloquy的问题,看看设置里能不能改
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 桌上编译有点...吵
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/16/b0/3b/1d713eeff30c9885db7f3e7cfd882377.jpg
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<cfy> faint....
 * MaskRay www-client/firefox-5.0-r2 要 re-emerge 了
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> 更加faint....
<cfy> 从来不编译浏览器的路过......
<cfy> :D
<MaskRay> 闭源 opera...
<cfy> 哈哈.....
<MaskRay> 编译的比 -bin 明显快
<cfy> 求opera源代码......我也要编译...
<cfy> 不过貌似opera是java写的?
<cfy> 编译不编译有差很多么?
<MaskRay> disassemble 后编译？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个........
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 对大多数软件，没差别
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.....
<cfy> MaskRay: http://chaitanyagupta.com/lisp/restarts.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Common Lisp: A Tutorial on Conditions and Restarts
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: firefox 挺明显的
<cfy> MaskRay: 看源代码.是org mode
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: FF不明显
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 要 custom-optimization && custom-cflags
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: FF flags不多的
<debianer> 各位，debian里面chromium，flashplugin要
<debianer> 各位，debian里面chromium，flashplugin要怎么安装
<roylez> palomino|working: 你兄弟太凶了 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/715c3513tw1djc09m9x2nj.jpg
<cfy> ....
<palomino|working> ............... , roylez
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/715c3513tw1djd6a73bsuj.jpg
<seib> OT_iux: 这个字体是什么颜色？
<cfy> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/
<OT_iux> 这个频道过滤颜色的
<OT_iux> 看不见
<tenzu> roylez: 日本产品?
<seib> OT_iux: o
<tenzu> roylez: 你看我发言有乱码么?
<cfy> 我有乱...
<roylez> tenzu: 没有阿，irssi带转码
<tenzu> cfy: EE 保佑你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 睫毛没处理啊
<pityonline> 请教一下：一台不支持从 CD 或 USB 启动且本地硬盘上没有操作系统的电脑怎么装 XP？
<cfy> roylez: 截图看看?
<hata> 硬盘放到其他机器装= =
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imm.io/7npY.png
<seib> pityonline: 为什么不支持usb启动？
<pityonline> seib: 因为是华硕老主板
<cfy> roylez: 哦.
<MaskRay> ebuild firefox-5.0-r2 要人工干预。。
<Houge> pityonline: 还在纠结这个问题。兄弟你这个相当不容易了，不支持USB启动是小事，不支持CD-ROM就是大事了
<pityonline> Houge: bios 选了从 cd 启动，一点儿错也没有，但它就是不从 cd 启动，我也拿它没办法
<Houge> pityonline: 是啊，昨天看见你在Twitter上说过，光驱没有坏吧！？
<Houge> pityonline: 还有个问题没有排除，就是勇哥连接CD-ROM的线没有坏吧？还一个试试
<pityonline> Houge: 光驱是好的，线也是好的，因为从系统里能读出CD上的内容
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/07/22/dancing_squid_bowl.html
<Houge> pityonline: 哦靠，真的是灵异事件了，朋友的winXP是盗版吧？！
<Houge> pityonline: 以前听说过盗版XP，华硕主板不认。
<pityonline> Houge: 正版
<pityonline> Houge: 关键是 Ubuntu 它也不认啊
<tenzu> roylez: 我再也不去sakura吃自助了...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 喜欢生鱼片？
<Houge> pityonline: 勇哥，一定要用那个台式机吗？如果这样的话，想办法把C盘内容拷贝到那太灵异的台式机硬盘上吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能 盜版XP不支持 UEFI
<pityonline> Houge: 一定要用那台机子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 本想提高开机速度的可最后开机速度更慢...求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339067 我打算提高开机速度，可通过各种方法，最后却让我的开机速度更慢了... 1、我改了 /etc/fstab 中的配置，如下（就最后一列数据） # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass> proc /proc proc nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0 # / was on /dev/s ...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 那个吃不了,吃多了肠胃难受
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: Sakura是啥
<pityonline> Houge: 把我的 C 盘文件复制到那机子的 C 盘就行吗？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 日本不就那套么
<pityonline> Houge: 我正把那机子的硬盘挂到我的机箱里往里头装xp
<Houge> pityonline: - -‘，我觉得应该就行了，只要台式机引导没有问题。
<Houge> pityonline: 哦，那应该就OK了。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 烤多籽鱼是我的最爱. sakura是个日本料理自助,附带些西餐,马来餐,韩国视频
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> 多子鱼？
<roylez> tenzu: 曾经在香港吃元绿，螃蟹是坏的。后来就只信得过菜市场的螃蟹了
<pityonline> Houge: 直接复制c盘就管用吗？
<MeaCulpa> 不是宁波小吃么
<Houge> pityonline: 我觉得应该没有问题。
<MeaCulpa> 日本货不堪吃啊
<MeaCulpa> 生鱼片和寿司也危险
<tenzu> roylez: 哦弥陀佛,升松超市的螃蟹老好老便宜了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我吃不了太多凉的食物
<pityonline> Houge: 我先装完再看看吧
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 哦
<Houge> pityonline: 好的，等你好消息。
<pityonline> Houge: 谢谢猴哥
<Houge> pityonline: 勇哥客气了。
<pityonline> Houge: :)
<debianer> 谁能给我一个最新的flashplugin的deb包？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太喜欢这个了 http://jandan.net/2011/07/22/musca_domestica.html
<Kandu> pityonline: 我這邊也是一樣，直接選 cdrom 不行，得選 DVD-亂七八糟的名字 這樣才能用 cd 啟動
<yunfan> xiamx:
<tenzu> roylez: 小强效果会更好
<Kandu> yunfan: 凌晨時說的那 jz 是什麼?
<adam8157> debianer: 什么架构?
<yunfan> Kandu: jz4770阿
<yunfan> Kandu: 1Ghz 的mips
<debianer> adam8157: i386,32位
<yunfan> Kandu: 我想买个异构的上网本来玩玩
<Kandu> 唔~
<pityonline> Kandu: http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/gs091/ CD 驱动是直接显示该光驱的型号的，但选了也不管用
<debianer> adam8157: 我的邮箱是chinesegann@gmail.com
<adam8157> debianer: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/download 随便找个源下吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Package Download Selection -- flashplugin-nonfree_2.8.3_i386.deb
<adam8157> debianer: 你用debian? 直接装flashplugin-nonfree不就完了么
<debianer> adam8157: webqq3.0提示要下载这个 http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe - 安装 Adobe Flash Player
<debianer> adam8157: 这个网址的ubuntu-apt的不知道怎么才能下载下来？
<adam8157> debianer: 不管, 你把我说的那个从源里装上就完了, 一个东西
<debianer> adam8157: 还有，chromium似乎有一个老的插件，是gnash插件，不知道怎么卸载
<adam8157> debianer: 源里装的话, 会提示冲突, 自动卸载的
 * adam8157 gnu太多废品proj了...
<debianer> adam8157: chromium似乎自带的插件
<adam8157> debianer: just try
<roylez> adam8157: 很多废品还是不错的。不过gnu的代码量实在是小到可以看不见了
<yunfan> adam8157: 还好吧
<adam8157> roylez: gnu就不该想着什么都搞...代码量不是很重要, gnu很多东西还是很重要的
<yunfan> roylez: 不是吧 昨天我看了个diff 是各个版本的 echo.c  unix 5的最简洁  最臃肿就是 freebsd和gnu的 那个代码两阿
<debianer> adam8157:  2011-07-22 11:06:20
<debianer> 您需要安装新版Flash Player才可以进行视频聊天。
<debianer> adam8157: 装是装上了，但是chromium用的还是原来的老插件
<debianer> adam8157: 这个问题困扰我几个月了
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/16d5d4f0/l/0Llinux0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A70C220C0A1312420Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<adam8157> debianer: gnash卸载掉
<debianer> adam8157: debian下安装新的flash插件后，浏览器总是用原来的老插件
<debianer> adam8157: 问题依旧： 2011-07-22 11:08:59 您需要安装新版Flash Player才可以进行视频聊天。
<debianer> adam8157: 必须安装webqq3.0提示的版本
<debianer> adam8157: 提示的版本在这里 http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe - 安装 Adobe Flash Player
<adam8157> debianer: 没有qq...
<debianer> adam8157: 但是这个版本又不知道怎么下载，浏览器无法关联apt协议
<debianer> adam8157: 用webqq  http://web3.qq.com/
<yunfan> 额 有web3了？
<debianer> 是的，可以食品
<tenzu> yunfan: 你又老土了
<debianer> webqq3.0可以视频
<debianer> tenzu: 但是，我的总是提示flash版本太低
<yunfan> tenzu: 谁没事玩qq阿
<Kandu> debianer: 直接去下載個 libflashplugin.so 放家目錄，亂七八糟的 repo 裏的 flash 刪掉不好了
<yunfan> tenzu: 用qq才叫土 哪怕去了破国也一样
<debianer> Kandu: 也不知道放哪个目录
<tenzu> yunfan: debianer 我基本不用那玩意儿
<debianer> tenzu: 你就玩玩吧，帮我们解决视频难的问题
<yunfan> tenzu: 哼哼 别慌忙改口阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: echo...直接用shell的print
<Kandu> debianer: mkdir -p .mozilla/plugins/ 就放那兒吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 唔?
<tenzu> yunfan: 没改口,我有win7挂扣扣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 简单超载？
 * yunfan bs tenzu
<MeaCulpa> 煎蛋超载
<debianer> tenzu: 那么官方网站的flashplugin你总有办法下载下来吧？ http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe - 安装 Adobe Flash Player
<debianer> tenzu: 要那个ubuntu-apt的包
<debianer> 这么大一个聊天室，难道就没有人知道怎么下载这个ubuntu包吗？ 网址 http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<Kandu> debianer: 激將法！知道也不告訴你 :P
<tenzu> debianer: 我用的chrome,看不到下载地址
<debianer> 别的包都能下载，唯独这个ubuntu10。04包需要浏览器关联apt协议，怎么也下载不了
<debianer> tenzu: 我用firefox也看不到下载地址
<debianer> tenzu: 需要浏览器关联什么apt
<tenzu> debianer: 不懂,很久不用ubuntu了,而且我没折腾过摄像头
<debianer> tenzu: 我只要下载这个最新的ubuntu包
<debianer> 我是在debian下，ubuntu系统用户不知道是否能直接下载？
<debianer> 如果能直接下载，麻烦发一份给我
<tenzu> debianer: get deb那网站里不知道you'mei'you有没有
<debianer> tenzu: 哪个网站？
<adam8157> tenzu: debianer 关联那个协议之后就会直接执行安装ubuntu源里的flashplugin-nonfree, 和debian的一样, 与你的问题无关...
<adam8157> debianer: 自己找找怎么禁用gnash改用adobe的吧...和那个包毛关系没有
<debianer> adam8157: 我看看
<yunfan> Kandu: 你的操作系统什么时候写好阿
<jiero> Kandu: 写什么？
<yunfan> 我看 node.js的configure 输出十分简洁  这个是用什么工具写的？
<qmake> 3.0 pushed out
<pityonline> Houge: 我把系统装到那台机子的 C 盘上了，但是硬盘上没有引导，插到那台机子上还是一样不能启动
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装的ubuntu11.04怎么不能上传文件阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339073 使用的ubuntu 11.04不能上传图片和文件，可以上传到人人和QQ，但是不能上传到百度。而且文件不能上传到115网盘。 还有就是我用wordpress搭建的博客，当点击更新e或者发表时，只是不停的加载，现在连文章都发表不了，图片也上传 ...
<Houge> pityonline: 勇哥，这个肯定就是bios的问题了。仔细看看bios里有没有地方需要设置下。或者问问Google大神
<pityonline> Houge: C 盘上没有引导文件
<pityonline> Houge: 我把这个 C 盘的引导文件放上去试试
<Kandu> yunfan: 哦，最近又寫好了 msg 和 vm 處理，單任務已經可用了，再加個行程調度器就能多任務了
 * CyrusYzGTt 提示 adobe flash plugin 已經有最新的 64bit 版本了是跟 其他64bit系統同步版本的
<Houge> pityonline: 看来还没有成功
<pityonline> Houge: 没成功
<Houge> pityonline: 非常奇怪的主板
<debianer> tenzu: 禁用了gnash，但不知道如何选择使用刚刚安装的flashpligin-nonfree
<tenzu> debianer: ubuntu里我不会,我只会在arch里用yaourt
<debianer> adam8157: 要如何让浏览器使用flashplugin？我已经把gnash都卸载掉了的
<pityonline> Houge: 我再想办法
<rothsdad> hi
<rothsdad> ee在不？
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍤ 
<rothsdad> 我有个疑问，xterm中我用的了ee的剪切板设置绑定了ctrl键，但其他关于ctrl的快捷键用不了了，不如ctrl+p ctrl+n
<rothsdad> *比如
<ramazan> hi
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍤ 
<Kandu> jiero: 發現 ique 的 dsiware 裏也有免費遊戲了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 手贱，想把gcj从gcc里挖掉，重编译了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 手贱浪费电
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还好不是我自己的电
<MeaCulpa> 这电脑风扇速度可调啊，link的时候转的最快，编译次之，copy文件的时候很轻...
<MaskRay> xterm 的问题好了……在更新了大量包之后
<MaskRay> XTerm*VT100*translations 的问题神奇地好了
<qinglingquan> U盘写保护删不了东西怎办？
<qinglingquan> 谁遇到过这种情况？
<rico_on_bb8700> hi all,I'm on handphone know .^.^
<qinglingquan> help！
<rico_on_bb8700> And I can not see chinese -.-
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....谁叫你要编译的... 我这风扇，开机的时候像喷气式飞机，开机后就完全没声了
<^k^> http://www.andchat.net/
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你是炮弹，我是直升机...
<jiero> Kandu: 不懂。。。
<qinglingquan> U盘写保护删不了东西怎办？
<qinglingquan> 是在linux下
<jiero> Kandu: 我想付钱给Nintendo，但是不知道怎么给。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你让我想起了ETQW
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ../.
<jiero> Kandu: 你知道吗，看到了Wii U，任天堂的下一代掌机，我想到的是我的N900.。。
<rico_on_bb8700> MidpSSH does't support utf-8
<jiero> 因为输出电视啥的真的太像了！
<jiero> Kandu: 不对，是主机。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 好像那是一個控制器
<jiero> Kandu: 那个和N900上电视感觉很像很像！
<Kandu> jiero: 哦
<jiero> Kan
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/qb7YC.jpg
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ...你的昵称原来是这个意思。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/f2fVm.jpg
<jiero> Ro
<jiero> roylez: 好熟悉的景色。。。
<jiero> roylez: 合成照片吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在系统372个包包，不算太肥，没显示器，暂时不装X
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我才知道你的昵称的英文意思啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 如果你是瞎写的我就佩服你了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 当然不是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 10多年用下来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我开始头晕了，是不是噪音+辐射
<MaskRay> 我以为是对 MeaCulpa 说话时显得更谦虚一点。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 纵欲过度
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/IWYME.gif
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay> pacman 比较凶啊。。
<cfy> 呵呵,pacman,我好像只在google上玩过
<MeaCulpa> NB
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你的童年缺失了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 要不就是你太年轻
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 等下.我问问
<yunfan> cfy: 玩过什么
<cfy> MaskRay: 你玩过没? pacman
<cfy> yunfan: pacman
<cfy> 我玩过超级玛丽....
<MaskRay> 玩过 fc 上 mario 3
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，这个太好了...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/aKGka.jpg
<yunfan> 我童年没这个东西玩
<MaskRay> 用别人的 fc 玩的
<cfy> 我用电脑玩过mario
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 太年轻了.我猜...
<tenzu> roylez: 有意思
 * cfy 也老了...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 太老了你
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 扯淡吧 我很年轻 以前家里没给买fc 额
<cfy> tenzu: roylez: 没看懂 ....
<MeaCulpa> 重量不均匀
<MeaCulpa> 别人一掂量就知道
<MaskRay> microcai: 只有你能救我了。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 升到 systemd-30 的两台机都出问题了
<MaskRay> microcai:  ray-pc's dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/444054/
<MaskRay> microcai: Failed to apply ACL on 这行开始。必须按 C-d 跳过
<microcai> MaskRay: ......
<microcai> MaskRay:  注意使用 -acl USE flag
<microcai> MaskRay:  ==
<microcai> MaskRay:  貌似我也有这个错误，不过不影响使用，
<MaskRay> microcai: 我这个错误必须按 C-d 跳过
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ... 你 udev 嘛版本的？
<MaskRay> microcai: udev-172，microcai-overlay 里的
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... .. microcai overlay ......
<roylez> tenzu: 日本的游戏没下限阿 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqOIpc9D07E
<microcai> MaskRay:  我这么激进，你干嘛这么激进啊？！
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MaskRay> microcai: 换 udev-171-r1 ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  yes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/GE2r6.jpg
<MaskRay> microcai: 那好，另一台更严重的，udev-171-r1, dbus-1.4.12, systemd-29-r1
<tenzu> roylez: 我想买一台回家
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的 overlay 你应该用 for-others 这个分支。 master 分支 is only for me .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :P
<MeaCulpa> microcai: MaskRay lol
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/FQk0R.jpg
<adam8157> microcai: 激进男
<MaskRay> microcai: 更严重的：原来是 udev-167-r1, dbus-1.4.6, systemd-24，正常
<roylez> tenzu: 没看见神，不知道是不是已经驾临了
<MaskRay> microcai: 现在是 udev-171-r1, dbus-1.4.12, systemd-29-r1，dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/444058/
<microcai> MaskRay:  mount[2047]: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<microcai> MaskRay:  你应该执行一下 revdep-rebuild 了
<adam8157> microcai: 话说我们大老板经常在#fedora-zh, 你的事情可以问下他(yshao)
<tenzu> roylez: 一早上没看见他/她/它
<microcai> adam8157:  貌似 kaio 经常批评的人就是 yshao
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵
<MaskRay> microcai: failed to execute '/usr/sbin/alsactl' 的时候卡住要求输入root密码维护或者按C-d
<microcai> MaskRay: 别着急。先 revdep-rebuild 了再说
<MeaCulpa> 我擦又是个大家伙glib
<adam8157> tenzu: 祂
<tenzu> adam8157: 到底哪个ta?
<vic> configure;make;make install  or  configure && make && make install??
<microcai> MaskRay:  dbus-daemon[3624]: Encountered error 'Error in file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.conf, line 1, column 1: not well-formed (invalid token)
<microcai> MaskRay:  这个才是错误所在
<adam8157> tenzu: 介个"祂"圣经里头用的
<microcai> MaskRay:  自己修复一下吧。
<microcai> MaskRay: 估计你总是盲目的 update
 * tenzu 觉得EE的性别是不可划定的
<microcai> MaskRay: 有时候 update USE 变动的，你注意一下，可能某个 USE 没加就这样了
<MaskRay> microcai: 很久没 update 了……你也看到了，之前200+包
<vic> 自动编译命令是这样configure;make;make install  还是  configure && make && make install??
<MeaCulpa> microcai: MaskRay 你俩非要在这里？ 不能去gentoo-cn
<MeaCulpa> vic: 后者考虑了前一个命令的结果
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我错了
<MeaCulpa> vic: 你这里三个命令有明显的因果关系，所以推荐后面个
<vic> MeaCulpa: 哦。。谢谢
<MeaCulpa> vic: 但是你这样写，就代表与我一样，是不用sudo的？
<vic> MeaCulpa: 要是sudo呢？
<MeaCulpa> vic: sudo的话，&看得是sudo这个命令的返回值，而不是configure
<MeaCulpa> vic: 所以就接不起来了
<vic> MeaCulpa: 就是最后一步需要sudo啊
<MaskRay> vic: sudo make install
<MeaCulpa> vic: 恩
<MeaCulpa> vic: 但是我要这么搞好几个包...
<vic> MeaCulpa: 就是这样的  configure && make && sudo make install    这样可以吧
<lolicon> ...
<MeaCulpa> vic: 应该可以吧
<yunfan> tenzu: TA
<vic> MeaCulpa: 。。。。试试去
<lolicon> 有人熟 git 吗。。。我 fetch 了一个远程源但是没有 remote add。。怎么 add 并且不再下载（使用已下载的）
<Pwnna> git pull origin master
<lolicon> 不是 。。
<lolicon> 我现在连 origin 都没有。。
<lolicon> 我现在是这样了
<lolicon> git init
<lolicon> git fetch ooxx.git
<lolicon> 但是没有 remote add ..
<billlee> lolicon, 手动 git remote 处理不行吗？
 * MeaCulpa git 真麻烦
<roylez> lolicon: git remote add [-t <branch>] [-m <master>] [-f] [--mirror] <name> <url>
<roylez> lolicon: 你是真不知道还是就是懒？
<lolicon> roylez: 我 add 之后，fetch 。。 他又重新下载了。。
<lolicon> roylez: 有没有办法用我已经下载的东西
<roylez> lolicon: 那就下吧...
<lolicon> roylez: 下一次要9个小时。。。
<yunfan> 诶 人民币什么时候升值到 1:1 阿
<roylez> lolicon: 那就晚上下
<roylez> lolicon: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1djeavfnpi4j.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 这么大的图片?
<lolicon> roylez: 我就是昨晚下的。。
<microcai> lolicon: 有
<microcai> lolicon:  git fetch --reference= ....
<lolicon> microcai: man 里 找不到。。
<mzgcz> hi,各位童鞋
<mzgcz> 大家帮我想个问题，"我通过ssh连接到远端的服务器，并修改其ip地址，由于ip更改所以我掉线了，请问我的ip有没有设置成功呢"
<yunfan> mzgcz: 成功了
<billlee> mzgcz, 肯定成功了
<mzgcz> yunfan:为什么呢，由于ip改变，所以我连接的ssh通道断开，所以我执行的命令也并不完整阿
<lolicon> 成功的。。
<ravenchan> btrfs挂掉了啊哈哈哈
<mzgcz> 我使用的是修改/etc/network/interface配置文件，然后重启服务的方式进行ip变更的
<lolicon> ravenchan: 怎么挂的
<yunfan> mzgcz: 你没成功 那ip怎么会变呢 ip不会变 ssh又怎么会重置呢 额
<ravenchan> lolicon, 额，我就是用sysrq重启了两次，然后开机挂载btrfs就会 kernel oops
<lolicon> 找别的 系统 ，然后 fsck 啊
<ravenchan> lolicon, 问题就在于 btrfs没有fsck
<lolicon> ravenchan: 怎么可能。。
<lolicon> ravenchan: 你是没装 fsck 。。。 结果根坏掉了挂不上，导致 oops 了吧
<ravenchan> lolicon, 不不不，ｂｔｒｆｓ的fsck还没有做出来
<lolicon> 但是我这里有。。。
<ravenchan> lolicon, Note that Btrfs does not yet have a fsck tool that can fix errors.
<lolicon> 坑爹啊。。
<ravenchan> lolicon, 那个btrfsck不能修复错误的
<lolicon> 那要等到何年何月。。
<ravenchan> lolicon, 不知道= =
<ravenchan> lolicon, 我去#btrfs问问？
<lolicon> 我整个盘都是。。。
<yunfan> 2004年，Lockheed Martin为美国政府开发出运行Red hat Linux的核潜艇
<mzgcz> yunfan：这么说的话是没有问题的，我主要困惑的是：ip变更这个动作是发生在服务重启的最后一步吗，如果不是的话后面的操作不就丢失了吗
 * yunfan 在想 核潜艇要不要经常联网打补丁 lol
<ravenchan> lolicon,  那你得小心一点，不要用sysrq重启系统= =
<vic> 搜索某个目录的某个文件的某个字段 用什么来着？？
<MaskRay> ravenchan: sysrq+b 挂了？
<lolicon> ravenchan: 我系统都 oops 过几次了。。。看来我人品很好。。。
<jiero> ...
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 我可是sysrq+reisub的
<jiero> 我现在根本不想怎么战争。。。
<mzgcz> yunfan:更进一步的问题就是，我有两块网卡，我通过其中之一进行登录，但同时修改了这两块网卡的配置，请问这两块网卡的配置都能更改成功吗？
<lolicon> ravenchan: 内核 oops 的花 reisub 都不管用只能他喵的强制断电
<debianer> 谁能给一个wuala的deb包给我？
<lolicon> ravenchan: 你 r 了先，然后 ATL-CTRL-F1 移到控制台
<kowalski-8700> Hi all
<^k^> kowalski-8700, 好  ㍦ 
<vic> qt 4.8 已经beta1 了
 * kowalski-8700 feel good...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 重装Xp之后 无法进入XP 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339085 grub安装的Ubuntu ， 然后用了几个月 XP崩溃了 重新安装XP之后 居然无法进入XP 开机直接 ubuntu了。。。 注意是无法进入XP ，ghost ，一键还原，光碟安装都没用。 我看到好多人都是无法进入 ubuntu 我的问题比较奇葩 。。 求大神帮助 统计信息:  ...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<lolicon> ravenchan: 没有 fsck 的花，最好至少有个工具。。。可以把没坏的数据复制出来。。。不然就太坑爹了。。。一个小错误搞得整个分区不可用
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍦ 
<kowalski-8700> Time is 14:14
<bluebird> sudo
<bluebird> sudo /connect
<mzgcz> billlee:lolicon:你们怎么看
<kk> android irc 还行
<kowalski-8700> Sign
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你...说完就被弄下去了
<kk> yaaic
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3天没干正经活了。烦。看training材料去了
<kowalski-8700> -.-!
<kowalski-8700> Hao ba,shen me ye kan bu jian ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.04 wubi安装报错，求解救啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339089 下好iso文件，开始安装，到最后突然黑屏，然后是卡在 Code: checking for unattended running upgrades ,Asking all remaining processes to terminate.. 然后一直卡住不动，等了差不多30分钟，无奈强制重启，然后再进ubuntu就进不去了，提示： Code: you need  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我終於開機超過52小時了，，慶賀我浪費100度的電能，，雖然我開機什麼也沒幹，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 为何这么耗电？ 台式？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是內核問題，，
<Punna> 在中国怎么装dropbox啊？
<jiero> Punna: 装客户端。
<Punna> 装不了
<Punna> daemon没法装。。
<Punna> 被墙了
<Punna> jiero: 如何解决？
<jiero> Pa
<jiero> Punna: 不知道
<Punna> 。。。
<Punna> 能不能下载daemon然后安装啊？
<Punna> 有人在吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于pure-ftpd的登录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339096 高手们，在下有个问题，就是我的ftp已经搭载好，也已经和数据库连接起来了，但是我用管理员登录没问题，但下载东西时会有问题，我有一张图片和一个文本放在那个文件夹里面，图片可以下载，但文本下载时会提示， 550 Can't change directory to /. ...
<root___> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: er... PC被我搞死了
<chattan> 我来了
<chattan> 好久没有来扯淡了
<^k^> root___, 好  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: grub2不会玩...貌似我把kernel挖了~
<tenzu> Workstation离我而去了
<jiero> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 爲 MeaCulpa 所說的PC 默哀，
<jiero> 苹果真的是IT业赚钱王道呃。。。颇有10年前微软的作风。谁叫微软不搞自己的风格的。
<chattan> 地
 * jiero 苹果是微软模式的利用者
<Punna> 没人知道怎么在中国装dropbox
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個去問 tenzu 銷魂頭像MM
 * tenzu 表示不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你那個簽名不是說註冊的麼？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 早删了,到了上限
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...算了，，當我沒問
<flay> dropbox可以用阿
<adam8157> Punna: 32位还是64?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你自找的。上神马grub2阿，不如lilo
<Punna> adam8157: 32
<adam8157> Punna: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17/dropbox-lnx.x86-1.1.35.tar.gz
<Punna> 这个带daemon吗？
<Punna> 有README吗
<Punna> 我先在得出去一下，所以不能够马上装
<adam8157> Punna: 解压扔到~下就完了, 里面有个dropboxd
<adam8157> Punna: 这就是官方linux客户端
<flay> 是的
<Punna> 但是不是要daemon吗？
<Punna> 我现在就是装了.deb
<Punna> dropbox start -i 不行，被墙了。
<adam8157> Punna: 解压扔过去你再运行就好了
<Punna> 然后还要怎么样才能够autostart..
<Punna> ok
<Punna> 卸载现在装的dropbox?
<adam8157> Punna: 不用
<flay> 直接运行dropboxd就可以了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 安装盘默认的grub2...貌似lvm之前被我干掉了，哈哈
<Punna> ok
<adam8157> Punna: 你现在的客户端就是想去下载我给你的这个, 但是内置的地址被强了
<Punna> 哦
<Punna> 我知道
<Punna> 在国外装得没问题
<adam8157> Punna: 所以你解压到~下, 直接运行你原来的dropbox就ok
<Punna> ok
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.atotclic.es/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/timelinelinux20111.png
<edison0354> cfy: arch在哪里？
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 华南师范大学的人进来逛下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339098 华师的嵌入式爱好者加QQ群吹水啦76096364 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjakaedu — 2011-07-22 15:43
<NoIE> 我爸dalai设为桌面壁纸。
<NoIE> 后来觉得有点难看，删了。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 世上帅哥美女千千万
<NoIE> 现在我的壁纸是奥巴马。
<NoIE> 。。。
<NoIE> 我还是用英叻作为桌面比较好。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<edison0354> NoIE:
<edison0354> (15:58:09) edison0354: cfy: arch在哪里？
<edison0354> (15:58:23) krfantasy [~krfantasy@101.65.36.19] 进入了聊天室。
<edison0354> (15:59:06) sssslang [~Adi
<edison0354> NoIE: http://www.atotclic.es/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/timelinelinux20111.png
<edison0354> NoIE: arch在哪里捏？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 达赖不是挺帅的
 * edison0354 掐指一算，距离悲催的分手快乐日暨神棍节2011年11月11日还有111天......
<pityonline> edison0354: ……
<NoIE> edison0354: 不晓得。
<NoIE> 找不到，谁给张 Yingluck Shinawatra 的壁纸？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<tenzu> ...
<pocoyo> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 龟速163
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> edison0354: 什么意思?
<cfy> edison0354: 我看看...
<cfy> edison0354: 我好像也没看到....
<CyrusYzGTt> 恩，我發現163的mirrors很慢，，已經被我exclude了
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 我看到了ylmf...
<edison0354> cfy: 我记得好像arch是slackware出来的？
 * adam8157 一直在用163的mirrors...
<edison0354> adam8157: +1
<cfy> adam8157: +1
<microcai> adam8157: 你居然不用 RH 自己的 mirrors
<edison0354> cfy: knoppix这是啥？
<adam8157> microcai: rh自己有debian的? 有arch的? 有rpmfusion的?
<edison0354> cfy: backtrack和deepin都是这个分出来的
<microcai> adam8157:  你都去 RH 了。自然要用 Fedora
 * adam8157 看国内新闻也一直都是163
<edison0354> adam8157: 你们公司没有内部的源？
<cfy> edison0354: 我找到arch了
<adam8157> 内部源只有rhel和fedora
<adam8157> 20M/s
<NoIE> 只看 163
<cfy> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/164279
<jjj> apache下，virtual.conf下设置了虚拟主机，并且目录下有index.html，和httpd.conf下也设置了虚拟主机并且目录下也有index.html，那么输入网址会认哪个为首页呢？
<cfy> edison0354: 中下位置
<edison0354> cfy: 我也看到了……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> cfy: 分支好少……
<cfy> edison0354: 来debian吧
<jjj> apache下，virtual.conf下设置了虚拟主机，并且目录下有index.html，和httpd.conf下也设置的根目录下也有index.html，那么输入网址会认哪个为首页呢？
<edison0354> cfy: 刚从大便系爬出来……
<Kandu> edison0354: 分支最多的是 debian slackware gentoo redhat 這四個了
<cfy> edison0354: 再回去好了.
<cfy> edison0354: 浪子回头
 * adam8157 哎, 想背叛debian
<edison0354> Kandu: gentoo算少的了……
<edison0354> adam8157: ……
<microcai> adam8157: 你已经背叛 RH 了
<edison0354> adam8157: 你在RH里用大便？
<edison0354> microcai: 你来帝都工作了？
<Kandu> edison0354: 排名最高的4個，gentoo 確實稍少
<adam8157> 咱这是ubuntu论坛, 不理rh哈
<microcai> edison0354: 我还在天堂。
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<edison0354> adam8157: 别让你老板听到……
<microcai> edison0354: 他老板是个 girl
<edison0354> microcai: 囧
<adam8157> edison0354: 没事儿, 我工作机器是用的fedora来的
<microcai> edison0354: 不是 woman , 是 girl
<edison0354> microcai: 你跑去啥单位了？
<microcai> edison0354: 还待业着呢。
<edison0354> microcai: 额，不是传说你到帝都了？
<microcai> edison0354: 回来了
<adam8157> microcai: 你啥都知道...
<edison0354> microcai: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去當五毛吧，，反正你辯論很好
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<edison0354> adam8157: 改天拉出来看看？
<adam8157> edison0354: 拉什么?
<microcai> edison0354: 他不舍得给你看的。
<adam8157> 我擦 你们在说什么
<edison0354> adam8157: 你老板
<adam8157> microcai: 我错了, 你别没把门儿的了
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: 有语法错误吧？
<adam8157> microcai: 别乱说话哈, and, 别扯rh... - -!
<microcai> adam8157:  .... ... 有吗？
<edison0354> adam8157: 话说你喜欢yum么……
<adam8157> microcai: 你个南方娃听不懂"把门儿"的
<adam8157> edison0354: nope
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我跟你們說，，你們的談話被log了，而且被同步了
 * adam8157 我什么也没说...zip...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 人家表示无所谓
 * microcai 无所谓。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那好，繼續討論
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们围观就好.....
 * microcai NNNN年后有人看我们的谈话来写剧本
<edison0354> cfy: 我也表示无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 也是
 * cfy 其实我就看到girl老板啥的....其他的没在看了.....我在逛论坛....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可以看log，都詳細記錄着
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪有那么空啊....
<cfy> 我得把这个看了
<cfy> http://www.blogjava.net/galaxyp/archive/2010/04/25/319344.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 硬盘分区表知识——详解硬盘MBR - GalaxyPilot —— D.S - BlogJava
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<Kandu> edison0354: 發現 arch 幾乎可算的上第五大了
<Kandu> edison0354: 快趕上 gentoo 了。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 可以自动转?
<calebot> distrowatch 那只是每周点击
<microcai> Gentoo 永远是老大。
<microcai> Fedora 是老二
<calebot> distrowatch 的排行毫无意义
<microcai> Debian 是老三
<microcai> arch 不存在。
<microcai> ubuntu ？ 不存在。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，其他的網站每天都同步irc的log的
<adam8157> cfy: mbr我比较熟~~
<edison0354> Kandu: 是因为gentoo太小了吧……
<calebot> 现在排行第一的估计是 android
<edison0354> cfy: 去下个MBR的源码看吧……
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<cfy> adam8157: 好的.不懂问题.其实我也有了解. 准备看这个详细了解下.
<adam8157> edison0354: 哪有什么mbr的源码, 去看wiki好了, 每个字节的标准都有
<edison0354> adam8157: 变色龙的MBR是有个源码的……有些注释我记得
<adam8157> edison0354: 变色龙?
<edison0354> adam8157: 哪里的wiki？
<adam8157> edison0354: 维基百科就有
<edison0354> adam8157: 引导MAC用的bootloader，你们用不到的……
<adam8157> edison0354: efi 和 gpt嘛, 也用过...
 * microcai MBR 是汇编写的，要源码？？搞笑。 objdump -D 就可以了
<Kandu> microcai: 有源碼，可讀性要高很多了
<centerpoint> 我的ubuntu怎么不能录音? 只安装了alsa,是不是需要其他东西?
<CyrusYzGTt> 邪惡的天馬博士在 高調的出廠了
<edison0354> adam8157: 是在普通PC上boot MAC用的……
<edison0354> microcai: 真的有源码的
<cfy> 这个么?
<cfy> http://bootmaster.filerecovery.biz/appnote4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Master Boot Record
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: log都是GMT,看起来不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...我一般也是用 GNT+8的。。
<edison0354> adam8157: 话说GPT最开始也是446+64+2这种格式吗？
<microcai> edison0354:  +2 ? 55AA 么？
<adam8157> edison0354: nope, 那只是GPT给的兼容层而已
<edison0354> microcai: 恩
<edison0354> adam8157: 额，不懂了……
<edison0354> adam8157: 是不是说GPT的DPT不止64？
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 装gnome了吗?
<adam8157> edison0354: 简言之, GPT里也可以装MBR的引导
<edison0354> adam8157: 额，就是说那446是一样的？
<adam8157> edison0354: GPT相应的那部分分布在硬盘各处
<adam8157> edison0354: GPT没用那446
<edison0354> adam8157: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 去找找GPT的资料去……
<cfy> edison0354: wikipedia.....
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ gnome3
<edison0354> cfy: 你第一次发的那个文章太老了吧……只有FAT的分区结构，而且分区ID也没有水果的AF……
<cfy> edison0354: ...别人发给我.......
<cfy> edison0354: 我也没看了....没意思.....
<cfy> adam8157: 你知道为什么partprobe有时没作用么? 我当时用了sfdisk -R就可以
<adam8157> cfy: 这个是什么?
<cfy> adam8157: 就是,你知道sfdisk -R和partprobe的区别么?
<cfy> adam8157: 让kernel重读分区表
<cfy> adam8157: 但是partprobe有时没效果
<cfy> partprobe是parted套件里的.
<adam8157> cfy: 没用过哦
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.估计调用的函数不一样吧,哪天看看源代码 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 原来GPT是EFI标准的一部分……
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂....不知道efi是啥.....
<edison0354> cfy: ……说明你不是果粉……
<cfy> edison0354: 这个不用这个说明 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用UEFi
<edison0354> adam8157: 貌似UEFI==EFI2.0？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 同上
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你是GA or MSI的板子？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ MSI
 * adam8157 超级不喜欢efi要单独一个fat分区的脑残标准
<edison0354> adam8157: 200M？
<adam8157> edison0354: 嗯, 就是那个, 太脆弱了
<edison0354> adam8157: 我到现在也不知道那个能干啥……做/boot倒是不错……
<edison0354> adam8157: 黑苹果有人就拿那个做/boot的……
<adam8157> edison0354: 简言之, 以前bios放到cmos里就ok, 但是efi用了硬盘分区
<edison0354> adam8157: 哦，就是放那个EFI程序的？
<adam8157> edison0354: 可以凑合这么说
<edison0354> adam8157: 水果的UEFI不也是刷在固件里的么？
<edison0354> adam8157: 虽然我知道普通PC能放硬盘里引导……
<adam8157> edison0354: 没用过水果, 但是据说是也用到了一块儿分区
<edison0354> adam8157: 还是不懂混合分区表是咋做到的……听说不稳定？
<adam8157> edison0354: 很难同步好...
<edison0354> adam8157: 我是直接不知道它是咋混合的……
<edison0354> adam8157: 把一块分区拿出来当整个硬盘用分个MBR出来？
<adam8157> edison0354: gpt没用mbr的记录位置, 反之亦然, 所以分区表都写成一样就ok
<edison0354> adam8157: 混乱了……交水费去……回来继续骚扰你……
<adam8157> edison0354: 一会儿下班, hiahia
<edison0354> cfy: 你也研究研究……我也骚扰你……
<cfy> adam8157: 不是很松散么?
<cfy> edison0354: 你问我common lisp好了
<adam8157> cfy: 什么松散?
<edison0354> adam8157: 那等你回家了我骚扰你……
<cfy> adam8157: 就是上班
<edison0354> adam8157: 小心等我回帝都了直接在3次元骚扰你:-D
<adam8157> cfy: 自由 != 松散
<cfy> edison0354: 很好.你好好弄.然后以后找你装黑苹果
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<adam8157> edison0354: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.你不是很自由么? 怎么下班时间比ee还晚这么多?
 * microcai EFI 居然用到了硬盘。NC NC 。换个硬盘还把 BIOS 给换了，有那么NC的决定的么？
<cfy> 一看就是写C的?
<adam8157> cfy: 你没见我几点来的...
<cfy> common lisp应该用/=
<cfy> adam8157: 没看见
<edison0354> cfy: 硬盘没空间了，都不知道咋装lion了
<edison0354> cfy: UEFI是C的
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求脚本，
<edison0354> cfy: BIOS是汇编
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<edison0354> microcai: EFI和BIOS完全无关
<^k^> collboy2009: .. ..
<edison0354> microcai: 原生BIOS的板子可以通过把EFI放硬盘上来跑EFI，原生EFI的板子就不清楚了……
<cfy> edison0354: 那么麻烦,来debian
<microcai> edison0354:  不喜欢 EFI
<CyrusYzGTt> grub不是有個efi文件/boot/EFI
<microcai> 这里有比较懂法律的人。我问一下。 如果合同规定，凡跳槽，就要每月支付 XX 钱给公司。 这样是不是无效的 ？
<microcai> 我觉得是无效的。
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 那如何是有效的？
<adam8157> microcai: 你那合同这么写的?
<naked89> 不胜感激
<edison0354> microcai: 自己回去学合同法去……
<cfy> collboy2009: 小弟,你好.我代表各位大哥 来照顾你 :)
<edison0354> microcai: 一般不是一次性赔偿么
<edison0354> cfy: ……………………
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网络差加上非http的git盛行...悲催
<edison0354> cfy: 人家很可能比你大
<naked89> gedit中文乱码 但是找不到apps－不胜感激
<naked89> gedit中文乱码 但是找不到apps－gedit－2
<cfy> edison0354: 我代表大哥啊...没说我是大哥....
<cfy> collboy2009: 你这个,感觉要写脚本了.我想想
<adam8157> cfy: 大哥大哥你好吗?
<edison0354> naked89: 就重你的ID， cfy帮你～
<cfy> adam8157: 其实我是代表你
<naked89> ……
<edison0354> adam8157: 你多大？
<cfy> edison0354: 说什么呢....
<adam8157> cfy: 小白路过
<adam8157> edison0354: 你猜
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似是他的gedit没自动识别编码？
<edison0354> adam8157: …………
<cfy> naked89: 选择编码gb18030
<naked89> fedora15里怎么没有/apps/gedit-2
<naked89> cfy：运行gconf-editor  没有/apps/gedit-2
<edison0354> adam8157: 等我回帝都了，直接去RH公司围观你……
<naked89> 这个有点纠结了
<cfy> naked89: 我用emacs的.....
<cfy> collboy2009: 你消失了?
<edison0354> cfy: ……
 * cfy 消失就算了.没想到好方法
<edison0354> naked89: 其实还有个dconf-editor
<cfy> 要不找找diff啥的.
<cfy> 看看
<adam8157> edison0354: 猜嘛, 前几天一个小盆宇竟然猜我是88的...
<naked89> edison0354: ？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对面的清真菜馆关门了?
<edison0354> cfy: 魔禁的BD720快下完了……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没见过, 应该是没了
<edison0354> naked89: 命令……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对面垃圾桶那条路里面有个啥，小吊梨汤
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 发现你对融科很有感情
<edison0354> adam8157: 那我猜你89||87的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是有感情，是被蹂躏的很深
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中科院那条路? 捏个还在
<cfy> collboy2009: 你出现一下
<adam8157> edison0354: 还要老
<edison0354> adam8157: 你是应届不？
<adam8157> edison0354: nope
<cfy> edison0354: 啥东西?好看不?科幻么?
<edison0354> adam8157: 烟酒僧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只对驴火和酸奶有感情
<naked89> dconf-editor？
<adam8157> edison0354: nope
<edison0354> cfy: 电磁炮的本篇……
<microcai> adam8157: 没有。我一朋友的
<edison0354> adam8157: 啥是bootstrap？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.....魔法禁书目录啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 同喜欢驴火, 再来个汤..啧啧...
<Kandu> edison0354: 自舉唄
<cfy> edison0354: faint... collboy2009 已经消失了....
 * cfy 费感情...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，吃多了不上火，不错
<edison0354> Kandu: ？
<adam8157> edison0354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_(computing) 就是说启动么
<Kandu> cfy: emacs 裏交換 caps 和 ctrl 你是在哪層做的?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bootstrapping (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<edison0354> cfy: 不认识
<cfy> Kandu: xmodmap里
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 也喜欢酸奶~ 哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 那，整個桌面環境都換掉了?
<cfy> Kandu: http://pastebin.com/KrNSKiCq
<edison0354> cfy: 果然EMACS还是伤手腕么
<cfy> Kandu: 没错.
<collboy2009> 大家好，我发了个贴，大家能帮小弟看看吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=339106
<edison0354> adam8157: 酸奶++
<cfy> edison0354: 哪有......
<edison0354> Kandu: 那是整个X都换掉了吧……
<Kandu> cfy: 能否方便在 emacs 內部做
<cfy> edison0354: 靠 人家是忽略我.....真是伤不起.......
<Kandu> edison0354: 嗯，自舉，自己把自己舉起來
<alvin_rxg> cfy: xD
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，后面那个阿姨那家店
<cfy> Kandu: 我感觉麻烦吧
<MeaCulpa> 奶酪啥的
<cfy> Kandu: Ctrl-c变成C了.这样,不是要重新弄所有的绑定?
<cfy> Kandu: 而且.....caps以后一直是on的....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这周围有驴火么? 每次吃都跑到北科大那边...
<cfy> Kandu: 感觉比较困难......
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈. 人家走了........人家只要一个自动回答机......
<ok12345> vic:P 在不. 正在做一个 test 单元. 等会给你. 他会抓 dbus 所有动作
<cfy> 难怪各位大哥没反应了
<cfy> Kandu: 不过你还是去#emacs问下比较靠谱
 * adam8157 发现gnu screen切换window的时候会加载一遍缓冲...好慢啊
<MaskRay> Kandu: tty 用 loadkeys，X 用 setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<cfy> Kandu: 话说在emacs里面C-m等于enter.然后,如果你想自定义C-m,而不影响enter,貌似都不太可能.
<cfy> Kandu: 不过也许是人家没理解我意思
<Kandu> 唉，這樣的神的編譯器，果然不考慮凡人用的 qwerty 鍵盤呃
<adam8157> Kandu: +1
<cfy> MaskRay: 他只想在emacs里交换
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个没办法的吧，就像 numlock
<alvin_rxg> collboy2009: perl -e 'open FILE, "<1"; @a=<FILE>; open FILE, "<2"; @b=<FILE>; if (@a ~~ @b) {print "ok"} else {print "no"}'
<edison0354> Kandu: 不知道你说啥……
<alvin_rxg> >_< 错了
<edison0354> adam8157: 你在中科院这边？北四环？
<adam8157> edison0354: yep
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 它是要a里有的,b都有.
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 是呃，我弄成完全相等了
<edison0354> adam8157: 中关村和北科中间这段？
<Kandu> edison0354: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pull_oneself_up_by_one%27s_bootstraps
<^k^> ⇪ title: pull oneself up by one's bootstraps - Wiktionary
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦，还是说这个啊……
<adam8157> edison0354: 就在中科院这儿啊
<edison0354> Kandu: 俺慢慢看……
<Kandu> edison0354: 來形容計算機啟動的那段過程
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 往南，那条科学院南路上面有一家小的
<edison0354> adam8157: 那我没事干骑车子就能去骚扰你了……
<Kandu> edison0354: 自己把自己舉起來|自己把自己引導起來。
<adam8157> edison0354: 您老人家在?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是融科和你们宿舍当中
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: oh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是融科和研究生宿舍正门当中
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们宿舍? 我西电小本...
<MeaCulpa> 棚户区...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我觉得如果只是有,而不算行的顺序的话,我可以sort以后提取出共同有的行.然后如果这个文件和sort之后的a一样即可吧,这样就保证a理由的b都有了.不过,好像还有重复次数啥的....
<MeaCulpa> 棚户区...我那时候租的棚户区，呵呵
<edison0354> adam8157: 我比你年轻，离你很近就是了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开始编内核了，嘎吱嘎吱响
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 干脆直接一行一行匹配呗……虽然效率低
<adam8157> edison0354: 小盆宇放假回山西了?
<edison0354> adam8157: 研究生宿舍在哪里？研究生院那边？
<edison0354> adam8157: 你咋知道我山西的？看IP了？
<adam8157> edison0354: 掐指一算
<adam8157> edison0354: yung不?
<edison0354> adam8157: ？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯.......
<adam8157> edison0354: 你们分不清n和ng
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 夏天编译内核……祝你好运……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 公司空调公司电脑公司电
<cfy> alvin_rxg: hash就行.效率也不会太低吧
<edison0354> adam8157: 你丫才分不清！
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 其实第一条才是重点……
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: 排序后类似 merge sort 的一趟 merge
<adam8157> edison0354: hiahia...我分不清in和ian
<edison0354> adam8157: 您哪里人……
<alvin_rxg> o_O 也是哦
<edison0354> adam8157: 第一次见这么神奇的……
<adam8157> edison0354: 貌似就我分不清
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 还有你……
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: what
<cfy> MaskRay: 你和说的一样么? 那hash效率怎么样?应该也不错吧
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你分不清啥？
<adam8157> edison0354: 我会把卫生间读成***
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得hash效率高吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在JS多了，北京大块肉也很少，驴肉算是纯的了
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，hash 效率高
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: rlnng
<edison0354> adam8157: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 这啥……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯, 正在纠结晚上吃什么
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 没啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大城市，吃东西都不爽...魔都更不爽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 过段时间换个地儿住, 自己做...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我太笨, 有个简单问题怎么想都不明白: 例如A是一个集合, 然后甲乙两个人, 甲从A剩下的数中取出一个, 乙从中划去一个, 轮流做, 两个人的最优策略都是从大往小取.
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 城市裏就沒好吃的東西
<edison0354> adam8157: 那我去找你蹭饭……
<edison0354> adam8157: 你那里有面的话我也可以自己做……
<adam8157> edison0354: 新手上路, 呵呵
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 水太差了。若用礦泉水來做菜，菜也都不夠新鮮
<edison0354> adam8157: 话说主席不也是跑去帝都了吗？
<adam8157> edison0354: 嗯, 那天见到了
<edison0354> adam8157: 你是那个比较胖的那个？
<adam8157> edison0354: 不是那里面的
<edison0354> adam8157: 额，不是那天一起吃饭的那一群里的？
<adam8157> edison0354: 不是, 那天我没去, 见面是那次他来我们公司参观的时候
<edison0354> adam8157: 参观……主席在帝都做什么的？
 * microcai 可恶，居然出去给我买衣服去了。 你以为你买衣服是对我好啊！是在浪费我的钱！ kao . 滚。
<adam8157> edison0354: 等他说了我们才能说
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<edison0354> adam8157: 囧
<microcai> adam8157: 不喜欢这样的女人。
<edison0354> microcai: 你媳妇？
<microcai> adam8157: 恩
<edison0354> microcai: 你是在日西吗？
<adam8157> microcai: 你娃啊...
<microcai> adam8157: 还买我讨厌的颜色。
<adam8157> microcai: 什么颜色?
<microcai> adam8157: 灰色。
<edison0354> microcai: 要知道这里大部分都是单身……
<adam8157> microcai: 给你买衣服你还生气...
<edison0354> microcai: 你是来日西了吗……
<microcai> adam8157: 我当然生气了！我都快讨饭了！
<microcai> adam8157: 居然还浪费我去。
<adam8157> microcai: 马上就工作了撒
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可惡的，，竟然在show幸福。。
<Kandu> microcai: 你沒這樣說她吧
<microcai> Kandu: 气走了。
<Kandu> microcai: 你這脾氣
<edison0354> microcai: 所以说你在日西了……
<microcai> adam8157: 那工资还要2个月后才发。
<microcai> Kandu: 没办法，女人不治容易败家
<adam8157> microcai: ...无语
<Kandu> 0_o
 * edison0354 迫于压力 Capcom将调整《鬼泣5》但丁形象
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 真的么
<microcai>  adam8157 诶，你不知道压力啊。现在就开始乱花钱，怎么得了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 無圖無真相‘
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<microcai> adam8157: 典型的不当家的女人，败家
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 就无图……
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那麼新聞地址呢？？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 刚关了……
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 如何比较同一文件中的几行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339111 有什么好点的方法，比较 同一文件 内的某几行和某几行？ 比如我写一段，复制到第二段，略微修改，我想高亮查看两段不同之处。 Code: CREATE TRIGGER Client_T_AU_CityChanged     AFTER UPDATE OF CN_Id ON Client     FOR EACH ROW     WHEN NEW.CN_Id != OLD.CN_Id BEGIN  ...
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.gamersky.com/news/201107/177144.shtml
<microcai> adam8157: 其实我生气的是，说好了她给自己买衣服，我好不容易省点钱给她去买衣服。她居然超额透支还给我也买了。
<microcai> adam8157: 你说这不是败家是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我支持更換，，
<namoamitafo> 谁搞过录音
<microcai> adam8157: 买的衣服漂亮我也不说了，偏偏是土死了的。
<microcai> adam8157: 真是火大
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 没人不支持吧……
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...什麼是時尚？什麼是潮流？
<namoamitafo> 我用gnome的录音机, 提示"您的音频抓取设置无效"
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我说不要买就是不要买。目前阶段省钱先，这女人更本不懂得持家
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 她是想跟你白頭到老，才買那麼老土的，，
<namoamitafo> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<namoamitafo> 如何解决
<CyrusYzGTt> use pluseaudio
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是這樣解決。。
<namoamitafo> 是alsamixer的问题?
<namoamitafo> å°±aptitude install pulseaudio?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 快去追回來吧！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不去。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 对败家子无爱
<edison0354> microcai: ……………………
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 額，，我一般都是默認使用 alsa pluseaudio..沒有修改過，，linux這個是最差的，，沒有捐獻代碼
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...那我去好了。。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在用Debian
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你要是在我的立场一定会生气的。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 要aptitude install pulseaudio好像要删除很多包
 * adam8157 微菜小盆宇还是个骚年啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..這個沒關係，，默認的就很好
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就像别人把你家房子卖了给你买个法拉利一样。你会感激人家？
<edison0354> adam8157: 莫非你是大叔了？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不會，我會用其他方式教育她的
<adam8157> edison0354: 比他大好几岁
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 例如很多KDE的包
<edison0354> adam8157: 我在想你比我大多少？
<edison0354> cfy: 咱俩谁大来者？
<adam8157> edison0354: 我86
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，沒可能，，房子才100平方。。
<edison0354> adam8157: ……………………
 * adam8157 饿了
<edison0354> adam8157: 主席多大？我看他好年轻啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 額，，你最好看看 類似 yum list pluseaudio*先，找到pluseaudio-gtk/gnome
<adam8157> edison0354: 忘了问了, 应该是刚毕业
<Guest67715> lower_bound 和 upper_bound 有区别吗？我看它们的源代码怎么一个样的？
<edison0354> adam8157: 牛！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 比喻，比喻
<edison0354> adam8157: 我一直以为主席是大叔级别的……
<Guest67715> 有人研究过的冒个泡
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,那麼去追吧，，跟她一起去退貨，或者教育教育她
<microcai> 用我的钱给我买东西，不是对我好
<microcai> 除非是她自己工作了拿工资给我买
<microcai> 她现在的做法只能让我反感
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 这种包应该依赖包pulseaudio的吧
<adam8157> microcai: 干嘛对钱斤斤计较...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我猜她在等你，，如果你不去，，小心被別人哄走了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 反正我知道gnome2開始依賴的
<microcai> adam8157: 把你家房子卖了给你买个你心爱的衣服。
<adam8157> microcai: 没房
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我是gnome2啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去追吧，，新婚的很容易會變戴綠帽的
<microcai> adam8157: 你回家，发现多了N多你喜欢的东西，一查，发现你的积蓄被花光了
<microcai> adam8157: 你什么感觉？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 。。。。apt我不會。。
<adam8157> microcai: ...
 * adam8157 我吃驴火去了...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 求助
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 他好像根据依赖关系要把所有KDE全部删除了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...如果你不用KDE就刪除，，如果沒有其他解決方案就暫時這樣
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 能删干净也好, 问题似乎删不干净吧
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 。。對apt不瞭解，，問別人。。
<lainme> edison0354: 你好，爱迪生
<alvin_rxg> 求MM艳照
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 你用过gentoo么
<edison0354> lainme: MM不去帝都玩吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 沒有只是測試了一下gentoo on fedora,,
<lainme> edison0354: 事情多。很久前去过一次
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo有个world
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...沒有用這麼的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 你可以去 bbs.fedora-zh.org的教程去看那個方案，，就知道，我只是microcai的小白
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在搜索出了所有含kde的我手动安装的包, 然后递归删除所有没有被依赖的包, 一共要释放252MB, 不知道是不是把整个kde给purge成功了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..應該是的，，而且你把配置也給刪除了。。。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 不会, 他不会递归去purge, 递归好像只能remove
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...我看電影了。。。後面你問 五羊她們
<cfy>  namoamitafo: 怎么了?
<cfy> edison0354: 不是你大么?
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了……
<cfy> edison0354: ...你反正年级比我大...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 强制退出进程 terminate 和 kill 有啥区别
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<ok12345> 谁知道的
<ok12345> 两个都是终止进程,两者有啥区别啊
<ok12345> 谁知道 terminate 和 kill 两个都是终止进程,但两者有啥区别啊
<ravenchan> MaskRay, btrfs上那人说了一下我想到了，home和root为什么要分俩区啊= =
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 在root下给home建一个subvolume就好了
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 嗯，ln -s /home/root /
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 我现在要搞 initramfs， systemd 不支持单独 /usr 了
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 不不不，没有人支持过单独/usr...
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 你之前能用只不过是凑巧能用= =
<ravenchan> MaskRay, ln -s /home/root /是什么意思？
<MaskRay> ravenchan: initramfs 挂载 /usr，然后 switch_root
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 很危险，得现在 qemu 里试
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 嗯，只能是这样
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 还没 linux，得装个 tinycore
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 谁让你分的
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 你到底是为什么会想分开/usr的
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 灵活性
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 分散风险
<edison0354> ravenchan: /usr干嘛不分开呢
<ravenchan> MaskRay, .....你root挂了留着/usr也没用
<ravenchan> edison0354, 你空虚啊！
<edison0354> ravenchan: btrfs，顺手就分开了
<ravenchan> edison0354, subvolume?
<ravenchan> edison0354, 那你不算
<edison0354> ravenchan: ……
<ravenchan> edison0354, 我傻了，subvolume这么好的东西我没用...
<edison0354> ravenchan: ……………………
<microcai> ravenchan: 哦？
<microcai> ravenchan: 怎么回事？
<ravenchan> microcai, nothing
<edison0354> ravenchan: 那完全就是我顺手分开的……
<edison0354> ravenchan: 我连opt都顺手分开了……
<ravenchan> edison0354,  这手也太顺了吧喂！
<edison0354> ravenchan: 我记得好象是btrfs subvolume creat吧
<edison0354> ravenchan: 多按几次，然后就分开了……
<MaskRay> tinycore 总算装好了
<edison0354> MaskRay: 那不就是个ISO？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 要做个很危险的事，先拿 qemu 测试
 * edison0354 理发去了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 回来了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不鸟人，诶
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我在看電影，，你的家事，別煩我，，又不是共妻
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<MaskRay> 要重装了。。
<MaskRay> 忘记分两个区了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 向她說明你目前的處境，。跟她說等你有一千萬年薪任你買
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  诶。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 你要用tinycore干嘛？
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 测试一个 initramfs
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我建議你跟她看金瓶梅吧，，這樣有好也有壞，，看她是什麼的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  金瓶梅 是什么？
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 为什么要测试？
<MaskRay> ravenchan: tinycore 怎么 umount
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 没有umount?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是勸世勿迷淫
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 找不到 umount 选项，手动 umount 说设备被占用，又没 lsof
<ravenchan> MaskRay, .... fuser有嘛？
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 连 grub 都没。。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 看来还没有删好
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你在Debian中搞过录音么
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 没grub能说明什么嘛，我也没有grub
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...自己手動吧。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 勿擾，俺在看電影
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 有些依赖关系很奇怪
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 搞过录音么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道怎么手工, 因为KDE软件不一定带有kde这个标志的
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 也不一定有前缀k
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..刪除 ~/.conf下的。。自己已經決定刪除的
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 不过也没明白为啥KDE和pulseaudio冲突
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 你装之前总有吧，它装之前是没有的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ....
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 配置文件倒不重要
 * CyrusYzGTt 勿擾，俺在看電影
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 问题要把软件卸载干净
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 反正不用grub的话也就是用isolinux呗
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 我的livecd也是isolinux
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 搞过录音么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..。apt不是比yum更加好的卸載嗎，，，
<ravenchan> namoamitafo, 怎么？
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: yum能一下子搞定所有kde?
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 没有 syslinux ..
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 我现在搞的要彻底卸载KDE了
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 那引导器是？
<ravenchan> namoamitafo, 为什么？
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: aptitude install pulseaudio
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 額，也不是，能夠GNOME和KDE共存硬盤。。
<ravenchan> namoamitafo, 怎么了？kde不能用pa?
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 依赖冲突
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 依赖冲突
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 没装。。
<ravenchan> namoamitafo, = =
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..額，，沒有遇到，，
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 没引导器怎么启动？
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 本来gnome和kde就可以共存
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 现在我搞pulseaudio和kde冲突了, 改天高手来了问问
<ravenchan> MaskRay, 少来了tinycore用的是extlinux不是嘛
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 你搞过么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..不是有 gtk 和qt各自的庫嗎？
<ravenchan> namoamitafo, 我不用kde
<MaskRay> ravenchan: cd引导用的是isolinux，但是没装syslinux
<ravenchan> MaskRay, .....废话，要装干嘛
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 就是说cd能引导的，但安装需要的文件没有
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 我现在用gnome
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 用啥录音软件
<namoamitafo> ravenchan: 你不用DE的是把
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ .///
<centerpoint> 新闻说ubuntu推出中国定制版了? 谁安装过?
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 好像没有分成gtk和qt分别的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..反正共用庫了。。就不需要分別給gtk和qt 寫
<stonemason> 各位好
<stonemason> 请教一个X11问题
<stonemason> 比如，我用user1登录
<stonemason> su - user2
<stonemason> run the 'xeyes'
<stonemason> it says 'can not open display'
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 脚本如何取第二列? 用awk/perl
<stonemason> already run xhost + ,as user1
<stonemason> ?
<sikao_lfs> stonemason: 这种问题一般都是权限问题吧？另外x11运行的权限级别好像是比较高，不管什么用户登录。
<namoamitafo> lainme: 在?
<lainme> namoamitafo: 在
<namoamitafo> la
<namoamitafo> lainme: libq好几次给自己发 a Vibrate! 怎么回事
<lainme> namoamitafo: 不了解。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: awk '{print $2}'
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在开始枚举一切kde并且purge, 而不是查找我手动安装的.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚刚已经猜到并且开始作用了.
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..我yum groupremove @desktop-KDE 就可以
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=174#c2
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 174 - libqq-pidgin - 知道有人抖我，但是不知道是谁 - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: deb没有类似
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有人装ubuntu11.04吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339120 我现在的ubnutu11.04挺悲剧的，注销问题不能解决，还有其他一些隐藏的问题，不知道大家用的11.04多还是10.10多，想问问11.04的发热比10.10多吗？因为我看到两种说法。我是装10.10呢还是11.04呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 piip — 2011-07-22 19:37
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..那就不清楚。。。
<namoamitafo> 录音用啥软件? gnome那个默认工具被purge了
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: thanks, 我改天改代码
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/22/0131242&amp;from=rss
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 是两个im_text.uid全部替换成im_header->uid_from对不
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 美国国防部开发的Linux发行版
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 是
<NoIE> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/22/0317219
<NoIE> 常州建造未授权暴雪主题公园
<alvin_rxg> lainme: microcai: veo 失踪了？ 0.0
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/22/0336250
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Linux 3.0 kernel发布
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 或许吧...之前一个留言中他说要毕业什么的
<alvin_rxg> 那得中断好一段时间了。
<stonemason> 关于 su 到其它用户 不能启动X应用，可以用ssh -X user@localhost暂时解决
<namoamitafo> stonemason: ssh一般不开X吧
<stonemason> 我平时总开着sshd
<stonemason> 算是临时方法吧，
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  lainme 为何这么说？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 现在 libqq 大问题没有，小问题还有很多。再则他代码写得也太难看了…
<namoamitafo> 我reboot下看下pulseaudio
<lainme> microcai: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=90#c6
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 90 - libqq-pidgin - 迫切需要文件传输和离线文件发送接受功能 - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用pulseaudio么
<ok12345> MaskRay:P git pull 啥意思
<lainme> microcai: "现在是没有研究出来，而且毕业有很多麻烦事要处理，暂时没时间搞这个项目" 2011.6.29
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不用
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: pulseaudio 需要重启机器？
<ok12345> To prevent you from losing history, non-fast-forward updates were rejected
<ok12345> Merge the remote changes (e.g. 'git pull') before pushing again.  See the
<ok12345> 'Note about fast-forwards' section of 'git push --help' for details.
<ok12345> 这个提示啥意思, 我英语超烂
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 只是重启内核而已
<NoIE> 丢失历史记录，后面略
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 顺便测试下gdm啥的是否正常
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 不就 pulseaudio 么？干嘛重启 kernel?
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 跳梁小丑而已
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: -.- 不需要重启的哇
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 怎么弄
<ok12345> 他奶奶的
<ok12345> 怎么有 push 了啊, 不是有冲突吗
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: debian 系列的话， "service"， arch => rc.d, 其他我不清楚。
<stonemason> Swartz支持者在BT网站公布32GB论文  from http://solidot.org/
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 你是说/etc/init.d/... start?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: "restart"
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: service是啥意思? 我一直sudo /etc/init.d/... XXX的
<alvin_rxg> 碰到和 kernel 相关的东西才需要重启的呀。 linux 又不是 windows，linux 装个驱动都不需要重启的
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: debian 的一个 命令
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 装驱动是不用重启啊, 只要modprobe
<alvin_rxg> urt
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我不知道如何重启X
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 在gdm跑的情况下, 啥killall X的不可取.
<nell>  welcome to emergency mode.Use "systemctl default "or ^D to  actovate  default mode.
<nell> Give root password for maintenance
<nell> (or type Control -D to continue ) :
<nell> 请问这四怎么回事
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 直接 restart gdm 即可
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 好的, 我试试. 那如果我X卡死了, 我应该怎么处理? Magic Key我只会REISUB, 非常无奈.
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio没有Debian Wiki, 比较悲剧
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:27:55)
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: thanks
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio和KDE冲突?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 不会的
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我这里aptitude install pulseaudio的时候依赖关系把kde全部删除了
<alvin_rxg> 自己处理依赖关系
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 要自己编译包?
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 改写denpendency?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 进入 aptitude ncurse 模式，自己解决
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: aptitude的ncurse比synaptic丰富?
<alvin_rxg> 丰富什么？
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 功能
<alvin_rxg> 差不多
<namoamitafo> 解决依赖啥的我没做过, 得学下
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu10 解压版eclipse,fixfox都不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339124 如题，解压版eclipse,fixfox，都是最新版，双击里面的启动文件不任何反应，请帮忙，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 rensikun — 2011-07-22 20:27
<namoamitafo> Debian-Reference第二版没有中文痛苦
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 有空去翻譯翻譯?
<alvin_rxg> 个人表示，那些东西看中文的很痛苦
<metbsd> 无聊的周末啊
<alvin_rxg> 最近有环法？
<namoamitafo> Debian-Reference第二版介绍的全面多了, 例如正则表达式
<namoamitafo> aptitude的正则
<namoamitafo> 第一版介绍的包管理不知是什么年代的东西==
<fg> 谁有ubuntu wiki的离线版，和学习ubuntu server的资料
<ok12345> vic:P 在不
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 弄了一个单元测试
<Punna> intel turboboost..
<ok12345> vic:P 再不
<MaskRay> ravenchan: xz 的 initramfs: input was encoded with settings that are not supported by this XZ decoder
<ravenchan> MaskRay, ...
<MaskRay> ravenchan: 推荐个不用 initramfs 的小系统
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在玩啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不是玩……是 systemd 出问题了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不能livecd, chroot?
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我要测试一个 initramfs，用来解决这个问题的，所以需要个尽量小的系统（但不准用 initrd）
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你现在启动在?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于AlsaMixer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339130 Code: head /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 Codec: Realtek ALC269VB Address: 0 AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1) Vendor Id: 0x10ec0269 Subsystem Id: 0x10431153 Revision Id: 0x100100 No Modem Function Group found Default PCM: rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000 bits [0xe]: 16 20 24 Code: aplay -l **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0 ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html 那makefile的链接挂掉了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 应该是 /Makefile，不知道 org mode 里怎么指定
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋给变成file:///Makefile了.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不过貌似在fucking-ie6下可以的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: .org 写的是 [[/Makefile][xxx]]
<MaskRay> tusooa: html 改 org 就是源代码了
<centerpoint> linux 可以在本地运行android app吗? 有没有可用的虚拟层? 不要android sdk,要"native"运行的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有一些问题，比如 org mode 的 // ** == ~~
<MaskRay> tusooa: 周围得有空格
<centerpoint> 貌似canonical在09年就提出要native支持 android app
<centerpoint> amule每次打开都要更新网络列表吗?
<silverzhao> 求教：Linux下zip文件乱码，大家是怎么解决的呢？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 什么 // **
<MaskRay> tusooa: 斜体 强调 之类，
<tusooa> MaskRay: 哦,不懂.没用过这些
<namoamitafo> silverzhao: 7z x foo.zip
<silverzhao> namoamitafo: 这样就不乱码了吗？我去试试，多谢了！
<namoamitafo> silverzhao: 很有可能不乱码了
<namoamitafo> silverzhao: 不过你先要把p7zip-full装好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 旋转卡壳是我没理解
<silverzhao> namoamitafo: 我用的是archlinux，里面只有p7zip，没有p7zip-full。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是对的
<namoamitafo> silverzhao: 那我不清楚, 你试试能否解压.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我原先以为转一圈就OK了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: SHTSC考的是点到边的距离, 无论如何都会想到那种的, 但是两点距离用线去夹我觉得没见过就会犯错了, 至少要求智商足够高.
<centerpoint> cfy: 为了促进网络公平，电骡采用了评分制度。让那些无私上传量最大的用户优先获得下载权力。.....请问,是怎样评分的? 需要注册用户吗?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<centerpoint> 为了促进网络公平，电骡采用了评分制度。让那些无私上传量最大的用户优先获得下载权力。.....请问,是怎样区别用户评分的? 需要注册用户吗?
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 问一个很弱的问题, 怎么应用不定
<edison0354> centerpoint: 每个人有个独立的userhash
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么转一圈？
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 问一个很弱的问题, 怎么应用补丁
<centerpoint> edison0354: 谢谢,这个hash保存在哪里?
<edison0354> centerpoint: 然后别人给你上传的话，你会根据各种东西对他评分
<edison0354> centerpoint: 然后你会优先上传给评分高的用户
<centerpoint> edison0354: 这个userhash保存在哪里?
<edison0354> centerpoint: 我在找……
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 问一个很弱的问题, 怎么打补丁. 我已经生成补丁了
<centerpoint> ok12345: 我也不会
<ok12345> 谁会啊
<edison0354> centerpoint: 好像是preference.met？记不清了，我再找找……
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 知道怎么打补丁啊, 我已经生成补丁了
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 别人怎么打上补丁
<centerpoint> edison0354: 是不是重装系统了,再安装amule,以前积累的"积分"就没了
<edison0354> centerpoint: preferences.dat —— 个人UserHash值（存储你个人的Userhash相关的文件）
<edison0354> preferencesK.dat —— 在kad表明你身份的个人UserHash值（如上 kad在中国很有用）
<edison0354> centerpoint: 这个都是保存在emule的config目录下的啊，提前备份就OK
<edison0354> centerpoint: http://hi.baidu.com/brett80/blog/item/b53b90d93714ed2710df9bdb.html
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 你看 黄片还攒积分啊
<lainme> edison0354: 我已经无意间删除多次了。。。
<ok12345> centerpoint:P  一黄毛丫头, 看啥子 A片
<centerpoint> edison0354: 哦,感觉有点不自然, 我首先想到的是amule账户
<edison0354> lainme: …………………………
<centerpoint> ok12345: 难道amule就用来看黄片?
<lainme> edison0354: 每次重装系统或者整理文件的结果就是重头再来
<edison0354> lainme: 你要是把client.met也rm了的话就伤害了广大骡友的情感了……
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 想不出还有啥子用途
<lainme> edison0354: 我连整个/home都rm过，别说client.met了
<centerpoint> ok12345: 黄片不够刺激
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<ok12345> centerpoint:P sms??????
<edison0354> lainme: 干嘛要rm -rf /home？
<ok12345> edison0354:P 他要离家
<centerpoint> ok12345: 看你被sm才够味儿
<lainme> edison0354: 手太快 rm -rf ~
<edison0354> lainme: ~也不好按啊……
 * ok12345 被 centerpoint SM
<centerpoint> ok12345: 再说了amule看片儿也嫌麻烦
 * ok12345 啊
 * ok12345 啊
 * ok12345 啊
 * microcai SM 是什么?
<lainme> edison0354: 当时下载个东西，解压后目录名就是~……
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<edison0354> lainme: …………………………
<centerpoint> ok12345: 直接 apt-get install av-janpan
<ok12345> centerpoint:P  大力点, 酱小力, 没吃饭啊
<tusooa> sm shell module?
<ok12345> 我的问题还没人帮我回答啊
<centerpoint> ok12345: 自虐倾向很严重了,不然也不会被admin ban了又ban,现在连真身也没了
<ok12345> 怎么打一个补丁, 啥子命令
<edison0354> ok12345: patch吧
<ok12345> edison0354:P 哦
<ok12345> 谢谢
<edison0354> tenzu: 拜见疼猪
<ok12345> edison0354:P 要在指定的目录做吗
<edison0354> tenzu: 在兲朝不？
<edison0354> ok12345: 不会，自己--help
<tenzu> edison0354: 免礼平身
<tenzu> edison0354: 在天朝就不能上网了
 * tusooa 不了解 ok12345 为什么被ban
 * microcai 哈哈，原来就是用皮筋OOXX
<ok12345> edison0354:P 象酱紫的补丁, 要在哪个目录中 打, 是 仓库的顶层 目录?? http://code.bulix.org/lrljqv-80294
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<edison0354> ok12345: 不会，别问我
<ok12345> tusooa:P 你喊一句 打倒xxx, 就有人 ban了, 要喊出那三个字
<ok12345> tusooa:P 警察没来, 等警察来了再喊
<tenzu> tusooa: 有人被ban？
<microcai> 打倒 ban
<tenzu> banban情何以堪
 * ok12345 亲亲
 * ok12345 亲亲 centerpoint 
 * centerpoint 非礼呀!!!!
 * lainme 即便没积分，amule也是100kB/s
<ok12345> 在等人回答我的问题
<ok12345> 有人
<ok12345> 吗
<ok12345> 谁能懂我的问题
<ok12345> 好吧, 没人回答, 我去等电视了
 * tenzu BT下载1.4MB/s的表示无压力
<roylez_> tenzu: 鄙视
<roylez_> lainme: 鄙视
<tenzu> roylez_: 这也要鄙视？
<roylez_> tenzu: 当然，鄙视比我快的
<lainme> roylez_: 不怕
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) lainme
<tusooa> ok12345: 你还是别3x了.
<tusooa> ok12345: 啥问题
<tusooa> ok12345: 那patch?git生成的吧
 * tenzu 觉得天要塌下来了，主席竟然用颜文字
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是一种不对的算法
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 tenzu
<tenzu> 可恨的扣扣输入法没有颜文字
<namoamitafo> 请问skype.com自动定向到tomskype是什么技术
 * qmake 好无聊
<namoamitafo> 是skype.com自己做的还是怎么的
 * qmake 表示对颜文字相当困惑
<ok12345> tusooa:P 是的 git 生成的
<ok12345> qmake???
<microcai> namoamitafo: 没什么技术
<microcai> namoamitafo: 就是返回的 dns 地址是 tom 的 ip
<tusooa> ok12345: git pull ...
<ok12345> tusooa:P 只是应用在本机啊
<ok12345> tusooa:P http://code.bulix.org/lrljqv-80294 象酱紫的
<namoamitafo> microcai: 不是
<roylez_> tenzu: lainme 被我揍晕了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我也要打颜文字
<namoamitafo> microcai: 不是DNS是tom的ip, 否则我只要改hosts就ok了
<roylez_> tenzu: 我是直接在irssi里面建了alias
<ok12345> qmake:P 你是 qt4 党???
<ok12345> tusooa:P 看到了不
<lainme> roylez_: 正在愉快得等着下载完毕
<microcai> namoamitafo: 哦，我浏览器语言设置为 en 就不会转了
<TestIRC01> La La La
<namoamitafo> microcai: 浏览器语言设置?
<tenzu> roylez_: 手机上的扣扣输入法有颜文字，mac上的没有，恨
<roylez_> tenzu: 打开pcmanx的表情列表，选表情，然后存到irssi的alias去
<roylez_> tenzu: ...手机你都抠抠了，你死定了
<namoamitafo> microcai: 是说把语言包换掉还是说FireFox的语言顺序换下
<tenzu> roylez_: 输入法而已，死不了
<microcai> namoamitafo: 语言顺序
 * tenzu 觉得自己好堕落
<roylez_> tenzu: 我输入法败毒的...
<MaskRay> google.com.hk 的链接为什么都是经过 google 转的
<tenzu> roylez_: 只恨google拼音现在不能用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是的, 好像现在是通过IP识别了
<roylez_> tenzu: 败毒的九宫格选字还不错
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> 在BIOs里面可以换CTRL 和 FN
<Pwnna> 换掉了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<Pwnna> FN - CTRL - WIN - ALT
<tenzu> roylez_: 扣扣那个也是九宫格。以前用fit也是为了九宫格
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是Google通过你的IP告诉你访问哪个网站, 是ncr还是local
<roylez_> tenzu: ...看来我out很久了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我以前一直是google或者ibus-sunpinyin
<snoop_fy> tenzu<< ibus-sunpinyin好用不？跟ibus pinyin有啥区别？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 以前好像不是这样的, 去年别人告诉我只要用英语版IE(当时我还不知道啥Linux)就是ncr的
<tenzu> roylez_: (^_−)−☆
<roylez_> tenzu: 为什么美国人买个mx518都比中国人便宜？
<tenzu> roylez_: NB大了，lion自带的输入法有颜文字
<tenzu> snoop_fy: 我觉得很好用啊，词库有差别吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 你笔记本升lion了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 两个都升了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 那你还混这里论坛干什么...
<tenzu> roylez_: ♪( ´▽｀)
<tenzu> roylez_: 来扯蛋。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...来炫富滴...
<GNUdog_> tenzu: Lion 的改进空间还非常大
<GNUdog_> 总是各种不舒服，anime 也略显卡
<tenzu> roylez_: 下周我就有三台MBP了，代价是workstation让给别人
 * qmake 今天离职了，这个周末能耍两天了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 你要那么多mbp干什么？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样很容易 reset..
<tenzu> roylez_: 办公室一台，家里一台，自己的供起来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 用着还行，他要改就让他改进好了
<roylez_> tenzu: 你走的时候寄给我一台哈
<roylez_> tenzu: 让我也拿苹果开开胃
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 弹框的动画很卡
<GNUdog_> 温度太高
<tenzu> roylez_: 17“的放肚皮上太沉，屎都快压出来了
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 可以减肥
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 略卡，还可以接受
<tenzu> roylez_: 我又不肥。。。
<ok12345> tusooa:P 告诉我补丁咋用
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 习惯了 SL 之后，真的看起来有些不爽，但是又不到让人重新灌回 SL 的程度
<GNUdog_> 太蛋疼了
<tusooa> ok12345: 那只是git diff的输出啊.
<roylez_> tenzu: 可以演练被肥妞压的scenario
<tusooa> 貌似不能用
<tenzu> roylez_: 那出来的就不光是屎了
<ok12345> tusooa:P 应该能吧. 我去找找
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 我倒是很快习惯了。我用snow leopard时间不长
<roylez_> tenzu: 屎尿齐流
<tenzu> roylez_: 咱别说这个，太重口
<GNUdog_> = =
<BluebirdShao> linux 字体的配置，有没有比较好的教程
<edison0354> tenzu: 上lion没？
<edison0354> tenzu: gesture很YD的啊！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 重新给下你的凸包的code
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我写了个有问题了
<tenzu> edison0354: 上了，我觉得很好用
<edison0354> tenzu: 必然的，水果出品，必属精品！
<tenzu> edison0354: 如果能跟yaourt整合就完美了，嗯嗯
<edison0354> tenzu: 啥东西？
<qmake> 那个能算人品的机器人哪里去啦？
<tenzu> edison0354: arch里用aur的东西
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这是个软链接?
<edison0354> tenzu: macport
<tusooa> https://github.com/MaskRay/makefile-blog/blob/master/org-xelatex.el
<namoamitafo> tenzu: 用啥yaourt......
<edison0354> tenzu: 还有一堆类似的，忘了叫啥了……
<tenzu> edison0354: 英国人介绍的homebrew
<tenzu> namoamitafo: 我用yaourt有瘾
<microcai> !rppk
<namoamitafo> bot太烦
<tusooa> microcai: 这儿没oicebot了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，git 没追踪
<tenzu> tusooa: bot被踢出局了？
<tusooa> tenzu: 貌似是 OT_iux 自己关掉的.
<GNUdog_> macport 太臃肿，homebrew 比较赞
<tenzu> tusooa: 想不开了？
<OT_iux> tusooa: tenzu 不是
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 不会用，还没看教程
<OT_iux> tenzu,tusooa: iGnome 还有其他一帮人
<OT_iux> tenzu,tusooa: 说讨厌我的机器人……
<OT_iux> 还纷纷研究如何ignore它或者踢掉
<tenzu> OT_iux: 神最讨厌
<tusooa> OT_iux: en, me too
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不需要了, AC了
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 就是 ruby 写的一个包管理器而已。port 来的
<tusooa> 吾那bot,被ban过好多次.
<OT_iux> tenzu: namoamitafo也不喜欢它
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 那bot巨烦无比
<roylez_> GNUdog_: 一坨ruby的DSL阿
<OT_iux> 隔壁 #wikipedia-zh 本来请它过去做辞典机的，后来不知为啥别人也把Oicebot禁言了
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 安装就是一条ruby命令对不？
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 对
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 所以我就满足你们的要求，把它杀掉了
<namoamitafo> 对了, 上次那个shizhao怎么了
<GNUdog_> roylez_: 无视，反正能用就好。自己不写 Ruby
<GNUdog_> <--- Python 党
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 试试去
<namoamitafo> pidgin的Skype支持如何?
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 能自己 fix 的代码，自己 fix 就好，不一定非要去用 homebrew
<namoamitafo> 是否支持视频啥的
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 码盲表示鸭梨很大
<OT_iux> tenzu: microcai, 要玩机器人的可以到我们的中文irc服务器来 =w=
<OT_iux> irc3.ourirc.com 端口 6668 字符集 utf-8 频道名 #新兵训练营
<ok12345> centerpoint:P 宝贝
<ok12345> OT_iux:P 你这机器党
<tenzu> OT_iux: 改天去，现在弄别的
<ok12345> OT_iux:P 什么时候弄一队机器人去攻打中南海
<OT_iux> ok12345: 我的机器人都遵守3定律
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没有.啥录音?
<cfy> centerpoint: 不清楚.我没怎么用过电驴
<namoamitafo> cfy: 用过Skype么
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 弱问一下，include和lib用删除么？
<void1> pidgin不支持skype的
<cfy> namoamitafo: linux下没用过...android下装过....
<void1> skype协议不开放
<GNUdog_> tenzu: 不用 homebrew 的飘过
<GNUdog_> 以前只浅浅的看了两个 port…
<tenzu> GNUdog_: 好吧，不过还是谢谢
<void1> linux下有native的skype client
<GNUdog_> 一般都自己改代码，让 OS X  能跑
<tenzu> 看来我还得学学才能用
<namoamitafo> microcai: 你不会redirect到tom_skype?
<namoamitafo> void1: 有第三方插件
<namoamitafo> void1: 我现在自动redirect到tom_skype
<microcai> namoamitafo: 会。改一下语言就不会了
<namoamitafo> microcai: 你啥浏览器
<void1> This is the Skype API Plugin for Pidgin/libpurple/Adium. If you're already running Skype, you can have your Skype contacts displayed with your Pidgin/libpurple/Adium contacts. It is intended as a complete replacement for the Skype user interface
<void1> 只是interface而已
<microcai> namoamitafo:  wget .......
<namoamitafo> microcai: 求地址
<microcai> ?
<namoamitafo> microcai: 你wget啥
<namoamitafo> microcai: 求参数
<microcai> namoamitafo: http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-2.2.0.35.tar.bz2
<namoamitafo> microcai: 这个是可以啊
<namoamitafo> microcai: 我说访问网页不可以
<namoamitafo> microcai: 会Redirect, 不知道啥技术
<microcai> namoamitafo: 用 w3m就可以了
<microcai> namoamitafo: 就是用的 语言
<microcai> namoamitafo: 因为用的   302
<namoamitafo> microcai: 我w3m照样redirect
 * GNUdog_ 为了看 bilibili，先下 VPN 了…
<microcai> namoamitafo: 所以后续是浏览器自己redirect
<ok12345> 啥是 bilibili
<namoamitafo> microcai: wget www.skype.com
<namoamitafo> microcai: 正在连接 www.skype.com|63.221.143.13|:80... 已连接。
<namoamitafo> microcai: 已发出 HTTP 请求，正在等待回应... 302 Found
<namoamitafo> microcai: 位置：http://skype.tom.com [跟随至新的 URL]
<microcai> namoamitafo:   :)
<microcai> namoamitafo: 是依据的 ip 地址
<microcai> namoamitafo: 加了 vpn 马上不跳转
<namoamitafo> microcai: ......
<namoamitafo> microcai: 我刚才用nc去握手
<MaskRay> microcai: mount /usr 的 initramfs 好难写。。
<namoamitafo> microcai: <p>The document has moved <a href="http://skype.tom.com">here</a>.</p>
<microcai> namoamitafo:  http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/home  访问这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Skype calls and cheap calls to phones - Skype
<microcai> namoamitafo:  good luck
<microcai> namoamitafo: 哈哈，不跳转了
<namoamitafo> microcai: 我这里照转不误
<microcai> namoamitafo: PING www.skype.akadns.net (204.9.163.162) 56(84) bytes of data.
<microcai> namoamitafo: 你的地址不对
<namoamitafo> microcai: 发现了
<namoamitafo> microcai: 看来得加hosts
<pocoyo`> !test
<lubotu2`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<microcai> #test
<microcai> !test
<lubotu2`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<namoamitafo> microcai: 加了hosts还是redirect
<namoamitafo> bug #1
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pocoyo`> 靠。被封杀路由器了。
<microcai> bug #2
<lubotu2`> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<microcai> bug #999
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 999 in Launchpad itself "Distro packages page needs batched list of all packages" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999
<namoamitafo> cfy: android上用tom-skype? 恭喜
<cfy> namoamitafo: 装过.早删除了...我手机rom都换过几回了
<if_else> 各位兄台，我用 x86 的livecd 引导，但是下载的是 amd64 的 stage3 安装可否？谢谢
<namoamitafo> if_else: 也开始gentoo?
<cfy> stage3的话,不是chroot安装么?
<namoamitafo> cfy: chroot能换ARCH?
<cfy> namoamitafo: chroot能换debian......
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是, 我说的$ARCH是......
<namoamitafo> cfy: x86, x86_64, ...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.难道不可以交叉编译么?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怪不得你大写
<cfy> 我不知道....我看看...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可能不行吧.真不清楚....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 尼玛,好像现在手册都是cd安装么?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不知道, debian好像可以换ARCH
<win7> 那里能搞到empireEFi文件
 * cfy win7....
<win7> google也收不到
<namoamitafo> win7
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，可否阿
<cfy> if_else: cd吧. x86运行64的,有点麻烦吧
<namoamitafo> if_else: 不知道, 没玩过gentoo
<microcai> 包拯去当阎王去了？
<cfy> if_else: 你去#gentoo-cn问
<cfy> if_else: gentoo不一样,你一开始就编译一遍,32的怎么用?
<win7> 如何将dmg文件转换成ISO
<pocoyo`> cfy: 联通封路由器了 怎么办？ 现在我一个人上 可以用宽带连接着。
<if_else> cfy: 兄，我去 gentoo-cn 问了一下，好像没关系？
<cfy> if_else: 那你就试试呗,我记得在stage3要把内核弄好吧,然后可以chroot也可以进新系统装. 忘了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不需要内核就可以chroot
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不需要内核的话,32的怎么运行64的程序?
<namoamitafo> cfy: chroot之需要一个工作环境
<namoamitafo> cfy: chroot始终用的是当前启动的内核
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不会用"新"内核的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我知道啊.这样32可以运行64的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 要用新内核, 只能用kexec切换
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我在下载stage3,看看有没有内核,我记得是没有的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 没有
<namoamitafo> cfy: 又打算开始折腾了?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那32如何运行64?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是帮 if_else 看么...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 还不如多找找wiki
<namoamitafo> cfy: 自己乱折腾怎么搞的出来
<cfy> namoamitafo: 懒得wiki......
<cfy> if_else: 还是debian吧
<cfy> if_else: 要见识,来lisp吧 :D
<namoamitafo> if_else: 对了
<namoamitafo> if_else: 你用啥livecd的
<namoamitafo> cfy: debootstrap可以任意构建任意架构的工作环境.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.....
<cfy> if_else: stage3没带内核,你要把内核弄出来的
<cfy> 32的肯定不行.
<cfy> 换个64的环境.或者借个64内核
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你不是说cross-compile
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我随便说说的.....理论上......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我随便想的....
<cfy> namoamitafo: debian又不用编译,好多了啊......
<namoamitafo> cfy: Debian编译困难
<cfy> if_else: slackware有只有一个内核,一个initrd的64环境
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你玩过debian的ports么
 * NWMonster win党又来了。。。
<namoamitafo> win党?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不玩,什么东西?
 * NWMonster 我就就传说中的win党啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: apt-get source
<namoamitafo> linux下没有一个叫做thunder的工具
<cfy> namoamitafo: 然后呢?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这不是ports么
<cfy> win党都是默默的用win
<cfy> 不说话的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦?不明白....
<namoamitafo> building debian
<namoamitafo> cfy: What's your Input Method?
<cfy> namoamitafo: fcitx
<namoamitafo> cfy: MY GOD
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我活过来了= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你咋死的？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我说我的btrfs
<edison0354> RavenChan: ……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我清空了log
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么死的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: WRONG WITH FCITX
<edison0354> RavenChan: log？journel吧？
<namoamitafo> cfy: I CAN'T PUT IN CHINESE
<RavenChan> cfy, 就是用sysrq重启了几次
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 那叫input……
<namoamitafo> edison0354: yes
<cfy> if_else: 个人感觉gentoo社区不友好,别的发行版的对gentoo也不友好
<cfy> namoamitafo: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.
<RavenChan> edison0354, 嗯....但是这个工具叫做 btrfs-zero-log 所以我估计btrfs把他叫做log?
<namoamitafo> cfy: wrong
<cfy> edison0354: 你来啦
<edison0354> RavenChan: 哦
<namoamitafo> cfy: Maybe a bug
<edison0354> cfy: 我一直与你同在
<namoamitafo> cfy: I restarted fcitx for many times
<cfy> namoamitafo: ....
<if_else> 我现在，在虚机里面编个 gentoo mini 看看什么样子
<namoamitafo> cfy: But I can't still input chinese
<cfy> if_else: 估计没有人会推荐你在虚拟机里玩gentoo.......
<namoamitafo> cfy: How can I do
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你可能需要重启别的软件
<cfy> if_else: 会被............
<edison0354> if_else: 疼死你了……
<namoamitafo> cfy: ALSO WRONG
<cfy> namoamitafo: ....那不知道了.....先开fcitx,然后再重启你需要用到输入法的程序
<cfy> 我都这么干
<namoamitafo> cfy: I RESTARTED FCITX, BUT NO EFFECT
 * NWMonster 我是高调的win党
<namoamitafo> cfy: When I started fcitx, it always put "ABCDEFG"
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不明白.....
 * NWMonster 用win还敢于这么高调的人，你们伤不起
 * cfy 洗澡去.......
<namoamitafo> cfy: Restart gdm!
<NWMonster> gentoo都是装B的人用的。ubuntu都是不会用linux的人用的。win才是王道
<NWMonster> 啥都不会的人才能用win！！！！比如我这样的
<cfy> 没意思...
<cfy>  /ignore NWMonster
<NWMonster> damn it
<NWMonster> 在linux社区讨论下win木有什么不好
<namoamitafo> 好了
<namoamitafo> 我重启了gdm
<if_else> cfy: 兄，编译是，内核对应的，一致？
<tusooa> NWMonster: 用闻到死要低调.在这里.
<cfy> if_else: 应该弄成64bit内核吧
 * cfy 洗澡去
<NWMonster> tusooa: 可惜我是个高调的win用户。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: Hi
<NWMonster> 哇哈哈哈
<namoamitafo> 用windows怎能低调
<cfy> namoamitafo: MeaCulpa就很低调啊
<tusooa> ...
<NWMonster> 是啊。。。怎能低调
<namoamitafo> 特别是用比windows7好14倍的系统
<Paulownia> I am a newcomer
<NWMonster> 。。。系统速度有啥好比的。。。
<Kandu> if_else: 你應該沒這個功夫折騰的
<NWMonster> 开的快肯定服务加的少，功能也肯定少。。。
<if_else> cfy: 兄，谢谢了，我明天用 我的 64 的台式机的 old.arch 试试吧
<if_else> Kandu: 为什么？
<namoamitafo> 比win7好14倍的系统我都用过, 哈哈
<Kandu> if_else: 從64到32還好說，編譯了馬上能用。64的編譯好了在32上，又不能運行，到底對不對都不知道
<Kandu> if_else: 你還得添那許多交叉編譯的命令呢
<cfy> Kandu: 你错了....用gentoo的就是折腾.......
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<Kandu> cfy: 這不叫折騰，叫玩命
<Kandu> 編譯出來對不對都不知道的，就往裡塞!
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，我之前下了两个gentoo 的 mini livecd 但是我好像用 x86 32 的livecd 启动，下载的是 amd64 的 stage3
<if_else> Kandu: 所以不知这样安装是否正确？可行？
<namoamitafo> if_else: 不需要是gentoo的livecd
<namoamitafo> if_else: 其他的livecd都可以
<Kandu> if_else: 我不懂 gentoo 的
<namoamitafo> if_else: 例如ubuntu, archlinux
<if_else> namoamitafo: 我是下载的 livecd
<Kandu> if_else: 從未用過
<if_else> namoamitafo: install-amd64-minimal-20110609.iso  install-x86-minimal-20110614.iso
<namoamitafo> if_else: 有现成的archlinux的livecd就用
<namoamitafo> if_else: 不需要那个livecd的
<namoamitafo> if_else: 而且别人都说那个livecd不好
<namoamitafo> if_else: 兼容性问题等等
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，那官方提供的这两个有什么用？
<Paulownia> .ping
<namoamitafo> if_else: gentoo里面那个livecd的作用, 如果你就是stage3的话, 我没记错的话唯一作用是tar -x
<namoamitafo> if_else: 还有一个作用就是chroot
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，livecd 有一个环境后，下载解压 stage3 创建一个没有 kernel 的皮囊？
<namoamitafo> if_else: 是的, 然后chroot进去emerge内核, 你看手册.
<if_else> namoamitafo: 这个 stage3 是之后用的 gentoo 系统，还是要也是个临时的 皮囊？
<namoamitafo> if_else: 你还是自己看手册吧, 我做过一次, 映像是这样的.
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，手册，太长，没法一下了解思路
<namoamitafo> if_else: stage3里面已经有tool-chains了, 所以就是进去搞好源之后开始下载内核代码编译内核了.
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，那这个 livcd 和其他的发型版不同，不能拥有安装，只是提供一个 kernel 和初始环境？
<if_else> namoamitafo: stage3
<namoamitafo> if_else: 这个livecd本来就是提供一个可启动的系统
<if_else> 是个编译的环境？
<namoamitafo> if_else: stage3就提供tool-chains和必要的一些环境
<if_else> namoamitafo: livecd 只是个可启动的环境而已？没用了？
<namoamitafo> if_else: 大体是这样, 细节记不清, 你总要先浏览整个手册的.
<namoamitafo> if_else: 好像还要从网上下载一些东西用的
<namoamitafo> if_else: 好像要用curl啥的, 反正archlinux安装盘里面都有
<if_else> namoamitafo: 好的，谢谢兄台了，看来，有必要通览一边 wiki
<namoamitafo> if_else: 我记得有个手册的吧, 不是wiki
<namoamitafo> if_else: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/handbook/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux文档 -- Gentoo手册
<if_else> namoamitafo:兄是那个很长的 handbook 还是 快速安装?
<namoamitafo> if_else: handbook
<namoamitafo> if_else: 你可以一个一个章节看的
<namoamitafo> if_else: 我刚才看了下
 * cfy 折腾gentoo没意思....
<cfy> 折腾啥不好
<namoamitafo> if_else: 编译内核之前做的差不多就是: a) 配置网络 b) 分区 c) 搞portage树(相当于其他发行版的源一样的, 但是功能丰富) d) 开始编译
<namoamitafo> cfy: 原来你还是在折腾
<if_else> namoamitafo: 没有折腾，没有激情，没有妹子阿，只能把力气发泄在 PC 上了
<if_else> 操作系统 == fuck os
<namoamitafo> if_else: 阿弥陀佛!
<if_else> 操 == fuck
<Kandu> if_else: 操 <> 肏
<Kandu> if_else: 沒文化的誤用
<cfy> Kandu: 我们都是帮凶
<if_else> NWMonster: 兄，玩笑，看来今天，搞不万了，谢谢各位
<if_else> 不早了，各位早休息吧！
<seib> alvin_rxg: 还没睡？
<NWMonster> if_else: 。。。
<if_else> 俺，困死了
<Kandu> if_else: 祝你早日折騰成功 XD
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<if_else> Kandu: 谢谢，兄台了
<cfy> 睡觉去.....等头发干...
<if_else> 蚊子咬死了，进蚊帐
<if_else> bye
<Kandu> cfy: 今天不錯，想買個 win7 的，結果社區裏有人發了個可激活的
<cfy> Kandu: 问我啊.....我有激活和iso的....
<cfy> Kandu: 那是盗版吧?
<cfy> Kandu: 有钱人 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道，裝上就說通過正版驗證了
<seib> 什么是激活？
<Kandu> cfy: 不過無所謂，它存在的唯一用處就是運行 starcraft
<cfy> Kandu: win7 支持好? 我只玩dota...不过几次...都是过热自动保护....
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯， winxp 裝不上的,我用上 lvm 後，分了一大堆的分區，winxp 開始就卡死了
<cfy> Kandu: 什么破系统....分区多都死...不过话说你分了多少?
<seib> Kandu: xchat能在上wp7上跑吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 十來個吧
<Kandu> seib: wp7?
<cfy> Kandu: 那不多啊......这也死......破系统....
<seib> Windows phone 7
<cfy> seib: 该睡觉了...睡觉去....
<cfy> seib: jmirc试试,
<Kandu> seib: 不知道的
<Kandu> seib: 只在 symbian 上用過 mIRGGI
<seib> Kandu: 我想知道手机上的windows和桌面上的有什么最大的差别？
<Kandu> seib: 哦，那得問問別人了
<NWMonster> seib: 安装个就知道了。。。
<seib> Kandu: mirggi是什么隔世？
<seib> Kandu: 格式
<Kandu> seib: symbian 上用的，sis 或 sisx 吧
<seib> Kandu: 嗯
<cfy> seib: 试试jmirc
<seib> cfy: 它的下载地址被墙了
<cfy> seib: http://sourceforge.net/projects/jmirc/files/jmIrc/jmIrc-0.96/
<^k^> ⇪ title: jmIrc - Java Mobile IRC - Browse /jmIrc/jmIrc-0.96 at SourceForge.net
<seib> cfy: 就是它，我这被墙了，
<cfy> seib: 那我发给你?
<seib> 谢谢
<seib> cfy: 谢谢
<cfy> seib: 等下,我配置下nginx
<seib> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> seib: http://125.123.55.61/music/jmIrc-0.96.jar
<cfy> seib: 下好叫我,我要关dmz
<seib> cfy: ok
<seib> cfy: 关了吧
<cfy> seib: 哦.好.
<seib> cfy: 困了，睡觉啦
<cfy> seib: 嗯,bye
<seib> cfy: bye
<alvin_rxg> 荷兰发生啥了……
<alvin_rxg> oslo..
<cfy> 发生啥了?
<hutong> ／admin
<alvin_rxg> oslo 炸弹爆炸……
<cfy> http://news.hexun.com/2011-07-22/131695145.html
<cfy> 荷兰?
<cfy> 挪威?
<alvin_rxg> 挪威
<cfy> 目击者称奥斯陆政府大楼爆炸系由汽车炸弹引发
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/wYTO7
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 啥dm?
<alvin_rxg> 没dm
<cfy> alvin_rxg: wm
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 啥wm
<alvin_rxg> awesome
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哦.....原来不是默认配置的是长这个样子的... :D
<alvin_rxg> >_>
 * cfy 睡了
<cfy> 我也awesome
 * cfy afk
<Guest75084> 中文？
<Guest75084> what's going on?
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 在啊
<ok12345> 你用啥子系统
<ok12345> 我在苦恼中
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 在啊
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 大哥
 * knownbad1 爆毙中
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 那问题还没解决
<knownbad1> arch
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 有空不. 没空就算了
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 有空不
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 太麻烦就算了. 我在找 bug
<knownbad1> 正好没空。  得骑回家等送洗衣机的。
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 好吧, 有空的时候喊一声可以吧
<knownbad1> 等老板回来就走。
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 不到万不得已, 都不想麻烦人的. 只是灌水而已
<knownbad1> 是的，爷爷
<knownbad1> 或是奶奶
<ok12345> knownbad1:P 谢谢
<ok12345> .....
<ok12345> 奶爷可以不
<knownbad1> 你搞不好是个女扮男装
<knownbad1> 或是同性爷爷
<ok12345> 女伴男装有那么反动啊
<knownbad1> 有啊。
<ok12345> ......
<ok12345> 我去买包烟
<knownbad1> tuxonice 真好但有时还是死机。
<knownbad1> 给下面抽吗？
<knownbad1> 我只听过但没见过。
<ok12345> .....
 * knownbad1 逃脱
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=46845 这个好看啊
<ok12345> 深色头发的那个太传神了
<ok12345> 找人测试程序
<ok12345> 无偿
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 对了有哪 vps 免费的哇
<ok12345> 好像有个 可以用 vnc 登录的服务 是哪个了, 谁知道哇
<knownbad> 洗衣机好像大了点
<ok12345> knownbad:P 回来拉
<ok12345> knownbad:P 等你
<ok12345> 有什么网站提供 环境的
<ok12345> 找到一个 unix-center 但没有 qt
<knownbad> 不知。
<ok12345> knownbad:P 艾
<ok12345> 艾
<ok12345> 艾
<ok12345> 郁闷啊
<ok12345> 编程的需要有两台已上电脑的吗
<ok12345> 每台电脑装一系统来测试
<ok12345> knownbad:P 帮我编译一个东西好不, 忙不
<knownbad> ?
<ok12345> 我弄得一个东西, 有个人运行的很奇怪. 我想找个另外台不同linux的来实验, 他的是arch
<knownbad> 自个组装个快点的电脑就好了
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 装个 arch 困难不
<knownbad> 不难。
<ok12345> 硬盘安装, 用虚拟机
<ok12345> 但我想用另一台机器装. 有人说是因为 32/64的问题.
<knownbad> 你不是在卖屁股存钱吗
<knownbad> 去买个吧。
<ok12345> vps???
<knownbad> 然后就用 vm 做实验了。
<ok12345> 只是测试一下, 没必要吧
<knownbad> 看你
<ok12345> 好吧
<ok12345> 装个 vb
<ok12345> ob
<ok12345> sun 那虚拟机叫啥名字了
<knownbad> 我喜欢 arch 是因为弹性些也快些。
<ok12345> 哦
<knownbad> 但没 gentoo 费时。
<ok12345> 对了 用 chroot 在 ubuntu 下弄个 arch 可以的不
<ok12345> 我不需要啥图形界面
<ok12345> 就需要 dbus, qt 救星
<knownbad> 有个缺点就是哦儿会软件会毁
<ok12345> 还是虚拟机吧
<knownbad> 如果你的机子还行就用 vm 吧。
<knownbad> 反正搞垮了也不影响你的本机。
<knownbad> 你的小鸡鸡
<ok12345> 关键是不知道是不是我机器的64位的问问题啊, 所以想找另一个机器测试呢.
<ok12345> knownbad:P arch需要多大空间
<ok12345> knownbad:P arch 价格 openbox 需要多大空间
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你可别走, 帮我装 arch
 * ok12345 死命拉着 knownbad
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: <-- 大佬
<knownbad> 他好似就跑的 arch+openbox。
<alvin_rxg> 电视里还在讲 oslo...
<ok12345> oslo 是啥
<knownbad> 嗯，我也去看看
<alvin_rxg> openbox ~~ 10MB, archlinux base 400MB
<ok12345> haode
<knownbad> 挪威沈到海底了。
<ok12345> arch 32 能在64机器跑的吧
<knownbad> 传说中的亚特兰大
<ok12345> i686 是 32 的不
<knownbad> 不懂
<ok12345> x86_64 和 amd64有区别不. 我 amd64的要装 64的 arch 是装 x86_64不
<ok12345> 你32位装哪个 的哇
<knownbad> 说的是 vm ?
<ok12345> arch哇
<knownbad> 等等回来，吃 bbq ribs 去。
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 32 的是 i686不
<alvin_rxg> i686 是 i686
<ok12345> 好像 那你 32位装啥, 我要装32的arch
<ok12345> 那没有哇
<ok12345> 有一 i686, x86_64 没32的
<alvin_rxg> “-为什么我不能上网呢？ -因为你买的是电视机”  ...
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide_(简体中文)
<knownbad> 32/64 - http://www.archlinux.org/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-dual.iso.torrent
<knownbad> 2和一的
<knownbad> 挪威爆炸不惨，岛上的小孩比较惨。
<ok12345> amd64的呢
<alvin_rxg> google logo 好卡……
<knownbad> dual = 32 + 64.
<alvin_rxg> oslo 死9人了……
<ok12345> knownbad:P 怎么在 vm 中装 arch
<ok12345> knownbad:P 需要怎么引导哇
<knownbad> 从光碟引到 iso 开机。
<knownbad> 就这么简单。
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 明白了谢谢
<knownbad> 但你得 bridge eth0。
<ok12345> 正在下载, 有什么八卦的吗
<ok12345> 啥叫 bridge eth0
<ok12345> 我用 virtual box
<knownbad> 就你的 vm 得上网路。
<ok12345> o
<ok12345> 明白
<knownbad> core 安装其实够了但得更新。
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 知道了
<ok12345> 有问题再问你
<ok12345> 有什么八卦的
<ok12345> 打发下载的时间
<knownbad> 不如你跟大家说说你的同性恋经历吧。
<ok12345> .....
<ok12345> 256内存够用不
<knownbad> 武汉下雨了。
<knownbad> 够
<ok12345> 那就好
<ok12345> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Mostly Cloudy 13℃ » Chance of Rain 18 - 10℃
<alvin_rxg> 冻死人了
<knownbad> ok12345: 快，飞仆过去
<ok12345> 怎么了
<ok12345> 不去, 我怕冷
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你是装 i686 的不
<knownbad> 不是，是 x86_64.
<ok12345> 你不是32的电脑吗
<knownbad> 我的是火星电脑。
<ok12345> ........
<ok12345> 好吧
<knownbad> 如果马力/内存够，上64。
<ok12345> 不明白
<ok12345> 32位机器可以用64位系统的模
<knownbad> 不行，倒过来可以。
<ok12345> 我的用户加入了 vboxgroup 了 怎么还提示我加入这个组才能使用 usb, 我加入了哇
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 那你上次不是说你电脑是32位的, 怎么装 x86_64呢
<knownbad> 不是 vboxusers 吗？
<ok12345> 哦
<knownbad> 我装的是 pcdos.
<ok12345> 是 vboxusers
 * knownbad 潜逃
<ok12345> 我加入了, 怎么还提示那个错误, 要重启吗
<knownbad> logoff 再 login.
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 酱紫啊, 那我等下载玩先
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 可不可以 ban 了他？  让他回不来。
<alvin_rxg> 又没违反所谓的“规定”……
<knownbad> 好让我们好好看下新闻嘛。
<knownbad> lol
<alvin_rxg> 《未来都市NO.6》 又有喜欢的片子看了～
<ok12345> ....
<knownbad> 咦，没死机？
<knownbad> 太可惜了
<ok12345> knownbad:P 进去了
<ok12345> 进去 cli 了, 怎么安装啊
<ok12345> 英文啊
<ok12345> 一个虚拟机双系统,还是多个虚拟机啊
<ok12345> knownbad:P 你手工 ban 我吗
<knownbad> 我怎么敢。
<ok12345> 一个虚拟机双系统,还是多个虚拟机啊
<knownbad> 没听懂。
<ok12345> 我要装 arch fedora, 是一个虚拟机双系统, 还是一个系统一个虚拟机
<ok12345> knownbad:P 基本系统差不多了, 怎么装 openbox 呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 蛋疼呢?
<ok12345> knownbad:P 基本系统差不多了, 怎么装 openbox 呢
<gebjgd> ok12345 看wiki去
<knownbad> 等老婆摸摸蛋
<knownbad> gebjgd: <== 也是 arch + openbox。
<gebjgd> knownbad lxde中
<knownbad> 一样。
<ok12345> 哦
<ok12345> 那怎么装啊
<gebjgd> knownbad
<knownbad> 我放弃了 lxde。
<ok12345> sudo apt-get install openbox ????
<gebjgd> knownbad 没办法。父母要用
<gebjgd> knownbad 他们不懂英文
<knownBetter> 怎么装 openbox 啊
<knownBetter> arch 怎么装简单的 wm
<knownbad> 怎么还会用 apt 呢？  pacman.
<knownbad> lxde 吧。
<knownbad> 问 gebjgd 去。
<knownBetter> o
<knownBetter> thx
<knownBetter> pacman openbox ???
<knownBetter> pacman lxde ???
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/KCGtG
<^k^> ⇪ title: LXDE (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<knownBetter> 好慢啊
<knownbad> 噢，对了。  你得用近一点的源。
<knownBetter> 哦
<knownbad> 问香肠和松鼠去。
<knownbad> 哎，还得帮老婆问国务院去。
<knownBetter> 哦
<knownbad> 大使馆还么通知她去面谈。
<knownbad> hal 好似已不需要了。
<knownbad> 其他的照抄就可以了。
<^k^>  06:22
<knownBetter> error: 'xorg-server': not found in sync db 啥意思
<knownBetter> 怎么解决啊
<knownBetter> 虚拟机上不能 start network
<knownBetter> 虚拟机上不能 start network
<knownBetter> knownbad:P 搞不掂网络啊
<knownBetter> 搞不掂 虚拟机的网络啊
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/6V1BI
<^k^> ⇪ title: VirtualBox (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<^k^> ⇪ title: VirtualBox (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<knownbad> sudo modprobe vboxdrv && sudo modprobe vboxnetflt && sudo modprobe vboxnetadp
<knownbad> 放他们在 /etc/rc.conf 或是放个 alias 需要时再上。
<knownbad> 可以考虑装 arch-wiki-docs。
<knownBetter> 晕
<knownBetter> 看不懂你说的
<knownBetter> 我换 NAT 能上了
<knownBetter> 狂晕
<knownBetter> arch 到底怎么装东西啊
<knownBetter> xorg-service package not found
<knownBetter> error: 'xorg-server': not found in sync db
<knownBetter> 啥子弄啊
<knownBetter> arch中 no servers configured for repository 怎么解决
<void1> 中国の億万長者72人の死因を分析 15人が他殺、17人が自殺、14人が死刑
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-23
<JoinRain> test
<JoinRain> moring everyone
<^k^> JoinRain, ....  ㍠ 
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: Permission denied
<tusooa> cfy: ls -l ls
<tusooa> cfy: ls -l $(which ls)
<tusooa> file $(which ls)
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<tusooa> [ -x $(which ls) ]
<cfy> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/samba.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Samba Server Configuration in Debian
<cfy> 这个网站挺欢乐的
<tusooa> cfy: /bin/ls $(which ls)
<cfy> tusooa: ?!
<cfy> tusooa: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Feb 15 21:35 /usr/bin/emacs -> /etc/alternatives/emacs*
<tusooa> -rwxr-xr-t 2 root root 6.3M [2011-03-10 19:48] /usr/bin/emacs
<tusooa> cfy: 你那是笨兔吧
<cfy> tusooa: debian
<cfy> tusooa: 你啥?
<tusooa> arch
<cfy> tusooa: 为啥你时间是这样显示的?
<tusooa> cfy: ls: aliased to ls -h --color=always -X --time-style="+^[[33m[^[[32m%Y-%m-%d ^[[35m%k:%M^[[33m]^[[0m"
<tusooa> cfy: 看 https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Config/.zsh+alias
<tusooa> cfy: 那显不出来的是\e
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...
<cfy> tusooa: 那你是怎么输入的?
<tusooa> cfy: emacs里 C-q ESC
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<cfy> tusooa: 发现我fellow过你....
<tusooa> er,
<knownBetter> 谁在虚拟机装过 arch 的
<knownBetter> 在 arch 中要运行 xwindows 是不是一定的先装 guestAddition
<knownBetter> 是不是 virtualbox-guest..这个才包括 虚拟机用的显卡
<knownBetter> 好慢啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 富士通发布一款双启动塞班和Win7的智能手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339152 Fujitsu Announces Smartphone Dual-booting Symbian, Windows 7 富士通发布一款双启动塞班和Win7的智能手机 posted by Thom Holwerda on Fri 22nd Jul 2011 21:35 UTC, submitted by fran 发表于：2011年7月23日 北京时间05:35 In this day and age, it's really hard to stand out in th ...
<knownBetter> arch 有没有图形化的 pacman 啊
<cfy> 打开浏览器....进google...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌应用引擎上的Go语言可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339156 Go Is Go for Google's App Engine 谷歌应用引擎上的Go语言可用 posted by fran on Fri 22nd Jul 2011 21:02 UTC 发表于：2011年7月23日 北京时间05:02 "Now everyone can use Google's Go language on the company's App Engine cloud platform as the company has announced that the Go runtime, which has been  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> f15已經可以在gcc用go語言了
<Punna> gcc 早都有go了吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是說對於fedora中來說
<CyrusYzGTt> release
<knownBetter> root 没有密码怎么登入啊
<knownBetter> root 没有密码怎么登入啊
<knownBetter> root 没有密码怎么登入啊
<Punna> ..
<Punna> 设一个密码。
<Punna> 没必要喊
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 home用戶的飄過
<Punna> sudo?
<knownBetter> 没有 sudo
<knownBetter> Punna:P 你教我怎么设
<Punna> .....
<Punna> 你是什么操作系统啊？
<knownBetter> arch
<knownBetter> 你要 root 才能设用户密码吧
<Punna> 没经验
<knownBetter> 现在 我 su, 他要我输入密码
<knownBetter> 没密码啊
<Punna> 搜一下。。
<Punna> arch root
<Punna> arch linux root
<knownBetter> 应该进的去 单用户模式就好
<tenzu> 注销换root，然后visudo改
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 我在虚拟机, 注销到 gdm 了
<tenzu> knownBetter: 进tty
<knownBetter> ctrl+alt f1,2,3, 是宿主机器换终端
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 进的是 宿主机器 的 tty 哇
<knownBetter> 我是 虚拟机 转不到, 是 virtualbox
<knownBetter> 现在弄好了, 进入 signal 模式改了
<tenzu> knownBetter: rc.conf里把gdm暂时关掉不就得了
<knownBetter> 你怎么改 rc.conf 啊, 我进不到 root 哇
<tenzu> 呃，好吧
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 重启, 换 signal 改了
<tenzu> knownBetter: 刚装的时候没把普通用户开启sudo？
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 没, 我装的是 arch, 当时有提示勾选 sudo 的. 但我不管. 折腾完 xorg, lxde. 发觉没增加用户, 进root,密码空, 不输又进不去. 不过那是不知道为什么可以换 虚拟机的 tty. 增加了用户. 但还是忘了设 root 的密码. 第二次进入后,要装东西, 却发觉装不聊, sudo 没有 , root进不去
<tenzu> knownBetter: 勾选了sudo没用啊，得在root下新建密码，然后visudo，wiki看的不仔细
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 是啊, 我也是一支半解. 只是一个测试环境, 能装些必要的东西就不管了
<tusooa> knownBetter: 为什么不给root用户设置密码
<knownBetter> tusooa:P 我傻啊, 行不
<knownBetter> tusooa:P 弄好了
<tusooa> knownBetter: 建议还是要设密码的.不然可能会被ssh攻击.
<knownBetter> tusooa:P 设了
<tusooa> knownBetter: pacman -S sudo
<knownBetter> 最后到 signal 模式改了
<tusooa> knownBetter: visudo
<tusooa> %wheel  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<knownBetter> pacman 有图形界面的不
<knownBetter> 不管他了. 能装必要的东西救星
<tusooa> 然后 gpasswd -a bg wheel
<knownBetter> 谢谢 tusooa tenzu
<cfy> knownBetter: http://www.google-pacman.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Pacman
<tenzu> no problem
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕下面的面板报错(更新) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339159 桌面下边的面板,开机报了几个错,结果按提示删除了. 现在打开的窗口最小化后不见了. 如果恢复出来呀? 谢谢! 我刚才把面板都删除了,然后一点一点的添加上来了. 不过没有默认的好看. 怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yungdeguo — 2011-07-23 9:50
<knownBetter> ....
<tusooa> knownBetter: 有图形界面的.wiki上有说明.不过吾从来不用.
<knownBetter> cfy:P 是 arch 的 pacman
<knownBetter> 哦
<knownBetter> fstab wiki 没看到可不可以. 我想问是否可以指定某个 挂载点只能某个用户使用
<lg> 有谁对PHP比较熟
<fivesheep> chown + chmod
<knownBetter> 例如 knownBetter,auto 酱紫的认不
<knownBetter> lg:P 有啥问题
<knownBetter> fivesheep:P 哦. 明白了
<knownBetter> 我真笨
<knownBetter> lg:P 有啥问题
<cfy> knownBetter: 改权限啊....
<lg> knownBetter, 我在申请的免费空间上安装了wordpress，当我登入后台管理页面时老是重定向到登入页面
<knownBetter> cfy:P 知道了
<cfy> knownBetter: 如果你用encfs,貌似就真的只能你使用了.....
<cfy> root都无法访问
<knownBetter> o
<lg> knownBetter, 就是这个网站http://lrf0808.web-44.com/
<knownBetter> lg:P 哦, 关于登入的话, 我只知道 http 的 basic 在php 有啥问题, 但你说的那种应该和那个没关系. 我不懂了
<knownBetter> lg:P 哦, 关于登入的话, 我只知道 http 的 basic 认证在php 有啥问题, 但你说的那种应该和那个没关系. 我不懂了
<lg> knownBetter, 后来我发现在公司上班的机器上可以正常登入网站后台，但是在我家里就登不上
<lg> knownBetter, 最后发现是和代理服务器有关，在公司我是通过代理上的网，在家里直接上的网，有代理的情况下可以正常登入网站后台，没有代理的话就老是重定向到登入页面
<lg> knownBetter, 这个会不会和http的basic的认证有关？
<knownBetter> lg:P 没关系. 没哪个登录使用 http basic 验证的.
<lg> knownBetter, 恩，后来我用fiddler WebDebugger工具监听，貌似已经登入成功了，并跳转到正确的页面了，但随后马上就又回到登入页面了
<knownBetter> lg:P 我不知道了, 对你问题我无能为力.
<lg> knownBetter, 恩thanks
<knownBetter> lg:P 是不是和你的 浏览器 有关. 是不是没开 cookie
<lg> knownBetter, 开始我也在怀疑，但是我特地查看了本地的cookie，都有
<knownBetter> 那我就真的无能为力了
<knownBetter> php 大牛出来
<lg> knownBetter, 我用多个浏览器都试过，并设置允许这个站点的cookie，但是还有这个问题
<lg> knownBetter, 如果我使用代理上网的话就可一正常登入后台管理页面了，很奇怪
<knownBetter> 不知道了, 爱莫能助
<knownBetter> 国外 托管??
<knownBetter> linux 客户机 virtualbox 不能自动挂载 共享数据文件夹的吗
<knownBetter> 怎么不起作用
<ramazan> ls
<Stifler> +_+ Hiall
<knownBetter> 该死的 lxde 文件管理器,居然 linke 文件访问不了
<yunfan> 今天怎么美人
<tenzu> 随便你怎么美
<CyrusYzGTt> ..圍觀基情
<yunfan> 国外运个产品回来 要缴税么？
<yunfan> 我是说走快递
<tenzu> 不知道
<Kandu> yunfan: luaer.cn 首頁上一水的 qq群，你作為版主，也去發布個 irc頻道什麼的吧
<yunfan> Kandu: 我好久没去了 你看我上次登录时间 额
<tenzu> 撸啊人.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> .cn 不是要備案嗎？？
<yunfan> gngb你们玩么
<yunfan> 一开声音就卡住 nnd
<OTiux> ..
<OTiux> 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助各位大牛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339165 唉 菜鸟第一次接触ubuntu，3.9G的安装文件，下载了好久。安装的时候就没有设置语言什么的东西，安装后就没有图形界面，百度了下，输了几个命令，下载了一些东西，重启后是图形界面了，可是不能设置语言，各位高手帮忙看下，多谢了。 统计信息 ...
<OTiux> ？
<OTiux> !test
<lubotu2`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<edison0354> OTiux: 你的BOT是咋关来者？
<OTiux> edison0354: 我的机器人都已经死掉了
<OTiux> edison0354: 这个lubotu2不是我的机器人
<edison0354> OTiux: 万一哪天还魂呢……
<OTiux> edison0354: Oicebot的关闭方式是 .oicebot off
<OTiux> edison0354: 我不开它到这个服务器就好了么
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 你那個bot在那個頻道，我去給她講道
<edison0354> OTiux: 那就不用了，有时候那东西也挺好玩的
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 在 irc://irc3.ourirc.com:6668/#新兵训练营
<OTiux> edison0354: 哎，这里幽默感缺乏的人们都讨厌它
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 不去了。。我這裏會斷的。。。
<edison0354> OTiux: 有时候确实是挺麻烦的……
<OTiux> edison0354: 宁愿让频道死寂死寂的，也不希望有个东西出点声音活跃气氛
<edison0354> OTiux: 比如有个人ID叫 user88888
<edison0354> OTiux: 然后我对他说话的时候，你的BOT就会不停的对我拜拜……
<OTiux> edison0354: 要聊天的时候关掉机器人就好了……
<itrufeng> .
<OTiux> 没人聊天的时候手动开启玩
<edison0354> OTiux: 所以问你关闭方法……
<itrufeng> .
<OTiux> edison0354: 就是 .oicebot off …… 貌似我第一天把机器人弄来就有写了…… 而且机器人的 !help 文档里面也提示了呢
<OTiux> edison0354: >_<
<edison0354> OTiux: 囧
<OTiux> 算了，我节省些流量，就不挂freenode了
<OTiux> 反正我这个机器人也不是开源的
<OTiux> =w=
<itrufeng> hi
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 不能 /server -m 新建连接么？
<itrufeng> 久违了
<OTiux> itrufeng: 中午早··
<^k^> itrufeng, 好  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ ..不想去
<OTiux> ^k^ 这个插嘴机器人倒是没人屏蔽他
<OTiux> ^k^ 是坏道
<itrufeng> itrufeng 黑hie
<CyrusYzGTt> 又不是在 freenode服務器
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 恩··。
<^k^> OTiux, 什么是“这”指的是？  ㍣ 
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: freenode有中文的纯闲聊频道么
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 自己臨時創建可以的。。註冊下就可以固定
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 木有人的话，不是白搭…… 我之前在这个服务器建了个 #Oicebot
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 我去看看
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人都砍掉了
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 去看也没人阿……
<tenzu> OTiux: 重要的是里面没妹子吧
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ ..的確，，沒有多少人
<OTiux> tenzu: 是的
<tenzu> OTiux: 这年头没妹子就没人气
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 恩……以后再说吧，反正现在OB在Linuxfire的irc服务器活的好好的
<OTiux> （大约是因为）……那边的人幽默感比较强烈(？)
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ ..不可以同步進入多個頻道嗎。。我記得大小眼可以的
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: 可以的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 你讓bot只進入 #Oicebot就是
<OTiux> 只不过这里没有人有需求，所以我就不想让机器人过来了
<OTiux> =w= 有需求的话再说吧
<OTiux> 而且这个机器人是人多的频道才好玩 ……
<OTiux> （一般都是有人看吐糟或者被机器人吐糟才好玩……
<tenzu> OTiux: 把机器人回复设置成私聊呗
<OTiux> tenzu: 有些吐糟就是要当事者不小心触发了，然后大家看他笑话才好玩
<MaskRay> 公聊所以有趣嘛
<OTiux> tenzu: 私讯信息的话，别人看不到，也就没有笑点了
<OTiux> 如各种jrrp
<tenzu> OTiux: 那倒也是
<OTiux> jrrp就是一个互相攀比同时嘲笑低rp者的过程嘛……
<cfy> 没事
<cfy> 有ignore
<cfy> 还有发.oicebot off的bot.....
<OTiux> cfy我恨你
<cfy> OTiux: ....
<cfy> OTiux: 我恨oicebot....
<MaskRay> OTiux: 做 bot 的基本思路是啥？
<OTiux> MaskRay: 是搞笑？
<night> 在吗
<cfy> 是不怕op.....
<night> 问问题
<OTiux> cfy: 一个冷笑话即使只穿着多比的茶壶保暖套，几乎是全裸着在你面前跳舞，你也认不出来
<night> 为什么我在linux上的程序getpid，在主线程和子线程都是一样的
<cfy> OTiux: 语文不好...没看懂....
<MaskRay> OTiux: 正则处理协议？
<yunfan> night: 线程么
<night> 我写的程序里在主线程和子线程，分别调用的了getpid（）这个函数，但是返回竟然一样
<night> 我记得linux是将线程当作特殊的进程来处理的
<night> yunfan, 是阿，线程
<edison0354> cfy: 多比，哈利波特里那只
<yunfan> *特殊*的么
<OTiux> edison0354: yup
<cfy> edison0354: 唉...我的语文水平...
<edison0354> cfy: 基本意思是你看不懂冷笑话……木有幽默感……
<edison0354> OTiux: 是yep……
<OTiux> = =
<night> yunfan, 是阿，我看到的很多介绍linux的书都是这样说的，unix是个线程是在进程里的，但是linux是当作进程的
<yunfan> night: 那我不晓得了
<cfy> OTiux: 我恨你.....
<night> yunfan, 。。。。
<OTiux> cfy: =w=
<yunfan> cfy: 画个圈圈诅咒他
<OTiux> 转发了 @超重的豆爸 的微博: 昨天地板上看到的回复：“咱们国家法律是 rwxr-xr-- 的”，太精辟了。
<edison0354> OTiux: owner是谁？
<cfy> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4605.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon的书为什么卖到了$2000万 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<edison0354> OTiux: GCD？
<yunfan> OTiux: 哈哈
<OTiux> edison0354: 木错
<cfy> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4170.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我有一个Hello World的C++程序编译不过 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<OTiux> cfy: toooooooooo old
<cfy> http://i.imgur.com/JQXWL.png
<OTiux> cfy 那货就是把png放进去编译= =
<cfy> OTiux: ............ i hate you ........................
<OTiux> lol
<edison0354> OTiux: 没大看懂，w代表啥？修改法律么？
<cfy> OTiux: 你不要说出来嘛.....
<cfy> edison0354: 我表示看懂了
<tenzu> C神码的最讨厌了
<OTiux> edison0354: root有写权限
<edison0354> cfy: 啥把png放进去编译？
<edison0354> OTiux: 那为啥group没w权限？
<OTiux> edison0354: 后面user就只有r
<OTiux> edison0354: 不给你w权限阿
<edison0354> OTiux: 那些我都是能看懂的……
<cfy> edison0354: 你看帖子就知道了....
<OTiux> edison0354: 恩，反正，国情咯
<edison0354> OTiux: 去哦比较好奇的是为啥group是r-x没有w
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 在讨论啥
<OTiux> edison0354: 你不能写，你只能读，并且执行它
<night> 大哥们有人理我没
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 没啥
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg3NTA2ODY4.html
<edison0354> OTiux: every是r--能理解，我就是好奇那个r-x……
<tenzu> roylez_: 昨晚看了，ABB
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 太刺激了阿
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 不就是说可以执行么
<tenzu> roylez_: 看完不觉得疼么？
<OTiux> edison0354: 可以执行，但是不让你修改，恩
<roylez_> tenzu: 不觉得阿。。。锻炼就好阿
<tenzu> roylez_: 怎么个锻炼法？不停的被打？
<edison0354> OTiux: 那些group是算D的家属么……
<CyrusYzGTt> 漏了個 . 當前 ..這樣可以 drwxr-xr--.
<roylez_> tenzu: 像那个跑步的人一样...
<OTiux> CyrusYzGTt: d是？
<tenzu> roylez_: 初期得掌握好力度
<roylez_> tenzu: collegehumor... 搞笑的...
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ 額，，d是目錄
<roylez_> tenzu: 太可惜了
<OTiux> 噢噢
<tenzu> roylez_: 那个擂台有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> OTiux§ .是當前目錄
<OTiux> ··
<night> 谁有免费的linux远程主机
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是说权限后面紧接着一个点?
<night> 那种测试用的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么弄得?
<hutong236> 自己装一个虚拟机就是最
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 默認就是，，不用設置，，這是公約
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> -rw-r--r--.  1 cfy  cfy  49996 Apr  7 08:35 quicklisp.lisp
<cfy> 注意那个点.
<cfy> 有人这么贴过
<roylez_> night: unix-center.net
<cfy> 那个点是啥意思?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，就是默認的不需要設置
<namoamitafo> cfy: 折腾啥
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不太明白
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没啥问个权限问题
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。那個是默認的，，就是當前目錄。 最前面帶d的，，就是這個是目錄
<night> roylez, thx
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你 mkdir fuvkee 就看到多了個 d
<cfy> 算了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你應該執行過某些程式吧 ./name.sh 那個.就是當前目錄 ../name.sh就是上層目錄
<hutong236> 这是在说什么了？
<night> CyrusYzGTt, 台湾银？
<CyrusYzGTt> night§ 廣府人
<night> - -
<night> CyrusYzGTt,你对linux系统程式编码有研究没
<CyrusYzGTt> night§ 沒有，安裝使用opencc的程式就是
<night> ChanServ, 呃为啥你的名词都是台湾那边的，难道你不支援大陆这边的操作么
<night> - -发错人
<OTiux> 。
<cuihao> 我写了个Linux下的和CPU-Z类似（差很多）的程序。
<cuihao> 目前剩下一个很麻烦的东西，就是CPU的logo
<soiamso> cuihao: cpuinfo ?
<cuihao> 额，你刚上线，看到我的第一句话了吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu10.04 自动升级后开机出现以下状况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339176 Give up waiting for root device. Common problems: -boot args (cat.proc/cmdline) -check root delay=(did the system wait long enough?) -check root=(did teh system wait for the right device?) -miss modules (cat/proc/modules;ls/dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/acc3414d-926c-453c-b458-cf47088d77d2 does not exis ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: -rw-r--r--.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说这个点
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我說了。當前目錄
<cfy> -rw-r--r--.  1 cfy  cfy  13210 Jul 21 00:19 %backup%~
<cfy> 里多了的那个点是当前目录的意思?!
<cfy> 权限后面啊
<cfy> 不是./abc
<cfy> 是-rw-r--r--.
<cuihao> 喔，什么文件
<cfy> 唉....
<cfy> 有人知道就算了...我是看论坛帖子的....现在那个帖子找不到了....
<soiamso> cuihao: 还需要logo ?
<cuihao> soiamso： 我不是想模仿cpu-z嘛 -v-
<cuihao> soiamso：其实技术上不难，就是麻烦
<namoamitafo> 安装pulseaudio后flash没声音怎么回事
<NoIE> namoamitafo: 在播放flash时，使用声音首选项设置一下，也许有用。
<cuihao> http://www.nerdlinux.com/post/62/
<^k^> ⇪ title: PulseAudio驱动下Flash没声音,及64位系统不能安装flash插件的问题 - 120°深蓝 - 蓝深的个人博客，打造蓝色人生的深度...
<cuihao> google到的
<cuihao> 我写的CPUcat程序： http://tinyurl.com/3fwmfp9  就差CPU logo没想好怎么处理。
<namoamitafo> 没有这个包
<namoamitafo> Debian
<namoamitafo> 恐怕要自己编译了
<cuihao> 额，反正Arch直接就能用了
<caleb-> fcitx4 终于支持 gtk immodule 了
<edison0354> caleb-: 汗
 * caleb- 对 csslayer 道歉
 * caleb- 以前说他是嘴炮党
<namoamitafo> flash这东西本来nonfree
<edison0354> caleb-: 他是kde党无误
<OTiux>  /me 吐糟党路过
<caleb-> adobe 有提供部份版本的 flash spec
<edison0354> OTiux: 全角字符？
 * OTiux 吐糟党路过
<caleb-> 那些是 free 的
<OTiux> edison0354: 多打了个空格= =
<namoamitafo> 我现在搞pulseaudio
<namoamitafo> flash不能用他
<edison0354> cfy: 那个编译png的是在图片里隐藏进去了src？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 郁闷, debian没有pulseaudio的wiki
<pocoyo> edison0354: 什么png?
 * edison0354 姚明要去上海交大读书。。。各位去上海交大的孩子。。想象一下打球打着打着突然有个低沉的声音问：能加一个吗？。。。你要是说“不好意思人够了”的话，他又说到“玩玩么，我也不太会打”。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: http://coolshell.cn/articles/4170.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我有一个Hello World的C++程序编译不过 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<OTiux> edison0354: 那个图它直接 gcc尝试吧 png 文件拿去编译
<pocoyo> edison0354: 真要 命啊
<cuihao> ...
<caleb-> 他又说到“玩玩么，我脚受伤的”。。。
<namoamitafo> 我知道了, -extrasound
<edison0354> OTiux: 后面的fix，貌似是在png里隐藏了src进去
<edison0354> caleb-: 你是哪里的来者？又忘了……
<caleb-> edison0354: 火星
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<OTiux> edison0354: 后面的fix是bmp
 * caleb- 才不会承认人家是天顶星人呢
<edison0354> OTiux: 额
<caleb-> 哈皮最近有出现么？
<namoamitafo> 没
<OTiux> edison0354: 不是png，bmp似乎可以有冗余，所以我估计对方是先做一个随意的bmp,然后用记事本打开，在后面写上ascii字符，保存
<OTiux> 然后前面那个mspaint都是忽悠你的
<edison0354> OTiux: jpg也可以
<OTiux> 证据就是它保存文件的对话框没有显示，只是凭空冒出了一个bmp，然后用记事本打开而已
<OTiux> 无错，jpg更好。
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 装了-extrasound默认好像还是用alsa
<edison0354> OTiux: 见过个jpg，改成zip以后打开，里面是一堆程序，就是那个64KB编程大赛的
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 新版 adobe flash *只* 支持 alsa 的
<OTiux> edison0354: 似乎也是类似的？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 这么恶心?
<namoamitafo> caleb-: Gentoo Wiki:
<namoamitafo> caleb-: Flash Player 10: Flash 10 should work well with PulseAudio out-of-the-box, if the alsa device named "default" is configured to use the pulse plugin, as instructed in the ALSA section below on this page.
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 那应该是指 10.0
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 现在是 10.1
 * CyrusYzGTt 提示 64bit adobe flash plugin 出了 11版本的b1
<edison0354> OTiux: 恩，都是在文件最后塞东西
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我是10.3==
<caleb-> pulseaudio 不是好东西
 * CyrusYzGTt 提示 64bit adobe flash plugin 出了 11版本的b1,所有系統同步發行的。。
<caleb-> 嗯，才发现俺也是 10.3
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 昨天在搞录音, 在alsa下没成功, 在 CyrusYzGTt 的蛊惑下开用 pulseaudio
 * caleb- 记忆模糊
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 害得把kde全删除了
<cfy> edison0354: 原提问的是png的...g++当然不能编译
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你到底学的是C还是Cplusplus
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我在随便看帖子啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 一个笑话么.....
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 你是用alsa还是oss作为驱动
<caleb-> namoamitafo: alsa
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 昨天我搞录音, 啥JACK没启动, 然后就被 CyrusYzGTt 蛊惑了, 其实好像有啥JACK的包的.
<OTiux> cfy: 开始补习笑话了 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 嗯。pluseaudio有jack的模塊的
<namoamitafo> caleb-: alsaplayer-jack
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 但的确可以不用pulseaudio
 * caleb- 完全没用 pulseaudio
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 哦。無所謂，反正我是聲音白癡，，分辨不清，，只要不是很離譜的
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 加入了庞大的pulseaudio的中间层
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 如果你是用fedora的，對聲音很敏感的用 planetccrma這個源，，OK
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 对了, aptitude ncurse能修整倚赖关系?
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 不敏感. 但是发现装pulseaudio折腾.
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..fedora用戶和debian 默認桌面表示無所謂
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: KDE和pulseaudio不冲突的, 是我技术问题.
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 装完pulseaudio后测试aptitude install kde-core, 发现没说要删除啥包.
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 哦，反正我不安裝KDE桌面，，雖然我用 基於QT的 VLC vidalia
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 发现metacity太折腾
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关 GNU GRUB 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339178 我电脑上安装的Ubuntu 10.10 单系统，可每次启动的时候总会出现一个有关 GNU GRUB 的界面。但我不知道这GNU GRUB到底是干什么的，我想直接启动呀，不要出现GNU GRUB 的界面。求高手！Thanks！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzy674614075 — 2011-07-23 13:18
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli, ....  ㍥ 
<mayli> !jrrp
<tusooa> mayli: 现在没oicebot
<tusooa> *** Version for cfy is ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: ERC
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel GMA500 显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339179 安装了11.04不过参考了wiki安装Intel EMGD驱动过程没有问题,结果是出错 基本上看了下所有的关于EMGD驱动的安装方法都转向了 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ... rdsPoulsbo 这个地址,而且看样子对11.04的支持应该是最好的,总共4个步骤 我安装好了,直 ...
<root_> 1
<lotutu> 请问apt能不能搜索自己手动安装的软件的信息？ 我用iso文件安装了texlive 2010, 但是apt不知道，在一些软件的依赖中还问题出现texlive,我不想重复安装
<CyrusYzGTt> yum 可以exclude=name 沒道理牛B的apt不可以
<lotutu> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿，或许。你也不知道吗？
<lotutu> CyrusYzGTt: 你的意思是禁止安装texlive吗，apt有个版本锁定类似
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道我用yum-rpm的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<lotutu> CyrusYzGTt: 但是我想要的是更新apt的数据库，让它知道texlive已经安装
<CyrusYzGTt> ...不知道，，不用deb係很久很久了
<Freebuilder> 神了，竟然进来了！
<Freebuilder> 真的还假的？求验证！
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 假的。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 你耍我
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=339086&p=2417383#p2417383
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<Freebuilder> ^k^: #@4335re4!@@#2$#35W#%^&*(
<^k^> Freebuilder, 在你的空余时间你做什么？  ㍦ 
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 哈哈，欢迎进入IRC世界。。。。。。祝贺你！
<sikao_lfs> test
<^k^> sikao_lfs, ....  ㍦ 
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: firefox配置出问题了吧 禁用全部组件。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 什么？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=339184
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 故障升级了，问题很严重
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: exclude干啥
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 忽略
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: hold
<tusooa> *** Version for Freebuilder is Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; zh-cn)
<tusooa>     Presto/2.7.62 Version/11.00
<lotutu> 请问umount 后拔优盘有问题吗?  安全移除后/dev/sdb整个没了，而umount只是取消挂载，/dev/sdb还在
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 没问题
<Freebuilder> tusooa: 用什么命令看的？
<tusooa> ERC> /ctcp Freebuilder VERSION
<lotutu> namoamitafo: 何以见得？
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 就是这样做的
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 安全删除是硬件断电, 没必要
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 以前整过这东西
<namoamitafo> lotutu: Umount了就停止文件系统的IO了
<Freebuilder> ERC> /ctcp tusooa VERSION
<lotutu> namoamitafo: 看看这个，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=338633
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 移除移动硬盘死机 情况严重
<tusooa> Freebuilder: 别带那ERC>
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 我知道灯灭这事情的
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 只要umount就行了
<namoamitafo> lotutu: 硬件断电不需要. gnome-disk-utility支持断电, 但是手工命令很困难
<namoamitafo> happyaron: debian竟然没pulseaudio的wiki
<lotutu> namoamitafo: 明白了，谢谢
<caleb-> happyaron: fcitx 有 gtk immodule 了
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯，QT的也有了。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 哦
<namoamitafo> lotutu: Windows XP是这样干的, 断电. 更高版本的Windows也不断电了.
<sikao_lfs> 我问个奇怪的问题，大家编程的时候电脑一般放什么音乐？或者有没有细心的人感觉放什么类型音乐比较好？
 * caleb- 不放音乐
 * caleb- 不放音乐
<sikao_lfs> 哦，看来是安静环境比较好。。。。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 看我的？
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: 放心经
 * edison0354 其实我们国家不是一夫一妻制，而是一房一妻制，无房就无妻，多房就多妻
<soiamso> edison0354: 你有房了？
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 感觉这个是历史观念造成的，我专门读了一下恩格斯的论房产。上面说了很多，尤其是劳动力价格方面的构成。按照恩的观点，感觉还是租房对，可以用脚投票。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 当然这是恩的观点，实际上每个人自己拿主意，我就是被房子拴住了。。。。。。。。。每个人面临实际不一样，恩的观点可能不是最优选择。。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 不限购，是无法稳定租金的
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 完全看不懂你说啥……
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 一般放租的都是炒房者，最近银行加息，所以炒房者加租
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 我有个可怜吧吧的房子，80多平方米。我根据个人感觉和现在的实际，如果符合现在买房观点的话，一个人可能一生至少要买2次房子。第一次是买个非常小的房子凑合，重点赚钱，第二次大概是40多岁买个一生的大房子
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 用以平衡信贷成本
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 80多可以了吧
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 大房子不好收拾……
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 话说你多大？都有房子了……
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 32了。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 其实你想说的不是大小，而是在市中心这样面积的房子不小了
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 好吧……也不容易了
<sikao_lfs> 放心不是大城市。我是在湖北十堰。这个地方和大城市不一样。。。。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 要是大城市的话，32有房子，真不容易了……
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: ……
<soiamso> edison0354: 就房奴
<soiamso> edison0354: 不到儿子读小学不考虑买房
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 也许你说的对。我现在到是没什么房贷，但是感觉人没法挪窝了。就算有好岗位也无法抛弃这里。。。。。
<caleb-> 小孩读小学后花销很惊人的
<soiamso> caleb-: 如果到初中才买，那样更惨
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 没有房贷能买也不错了，起码也交了不少税给公务员了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • web qq 3.0 视频音频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339191 如题 懂的和用过的童鞋能不能进来讲讲体验和效果 另外 有人提到web qq利用flash可能有安全问题 也请分析分析 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaofanxueqi — 2011-07-23 14:55
<sikao_lfs> 我想对于各位来说。只要抛弃北京上海等地。到我们这里的话。别说什么80平方，200平方大家都买的起。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 你那边没有被炒？
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 楼价
<sikao_lfs> 我对大城市最深刻的体会就是贵。。。。。。另外我经常打交道的，比如华为客服电话，以前是0775，现在变成029西安了。
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 我们这里最近增长的也快。但是我是2008年买的。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 西安？
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 当时城区3000多一平方。靠近郊区1600多一平方。我现在上班要45分钟。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 说明华为也在搞降低成本活动。。。。。毕竟深圳贵啊，到西安应该能降成本吧。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 西安成本更高
<B2011> 人生除了房子，是否还有很多可以开心快乐呢？别让房子给闷碧了
<hata> 还有车位
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 哦，奇怪啊，那为什么华为客服电话从深圳挪到西安呢？
<B2011> 地球上住哪里其实都差不多少。
<B2011> 2012 马上来了，还有什么可以不开心呢？
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 深圳税收高
<sikao_lfs> 说的好。。。。。有时候人是缺啥把啥看的过重了。大部分情况是那个东西根本不值那个你头脑中定位
<B2011> 哟。9494 sikao_lfs
<B2011> 其实你没有住豪宅，一旦住了，其实你根本不会想住
<B2011> 其实你没有BB美女，如果你每天BB美女，你大概也不会色
<B2011> 其实你工资不高，如果你工资很高，可能，你对钱没有感觉。
<phoenixlzx> hey
<B2011> :D 胡说8道
<phoenixlzx> 有没有淮阴工学院的童鞋
<B2011> 有谁在玩 sf.net 吼一声
<B2011> 那个网站怎么 cookie 老是掉了。爷爷的。
<sikao_lfs> 同意b2011 别说了，我感觉男人头昏也就那一段时间。。根据我的体会。男人好像26岁到生理最高峰，一天到晚做梦都是女人。然后就降了。以后就精满自溢的时候做春梦。到我现在32岁，就算精满自溢也不做春梦了，悲哀啊。。。
<B2011> 哟。您真清纯呢。没有梦不是很好吗？ sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> 人生发情期没老婆，等过了发情期，确没激情了。这就是现在的制度对我们青春的剥夺啊。。。。。
<B2011> sikao_lfs: 就是早上上洗手间比较疼。
<B2011> 1柱晴天
<B2011> sikao_lfs: 没有明白，跟制度有何关系呢 ？
<B2011> 男人的确大概20左右最旺
<sikao_lfs> B2011: 笨。因为娶老婆门槛高啊，毛主席时代娶老婆是不要什么的。
<B2011> 哦。这样阿。那不是制度。是现在社会价值趋向
<sikao_lfs> 你说26岁你最高的时候，大学毕业后才4年。。。。。。你能买的起结婚的条件吗？
<B2011> 不是这么说的。婚姻最终还是个人因缘的。
<sikao_lfs> B2011: 说你笨就是笨。居然是精神观点？搞唯心主义嘛？不懂唯物？
<B2011> 没有阿
<sikao_lfs> B2011: 社会价值取向本身是社会制度变迁的结果。
<B2011> sikao_lfs: 你笨2呆。 :D
<duan> 我一直以为这个频道是做技术支持的
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: 万法唯心造
<ren0thing> 吹水也可以的。
<duan> 围观中
<B2011> namoamitafo: 在越南哟？
<sikao_lfs> duan: 恩。关键不谈政治，其他都可以不打扰正常技术咨询情况下胡坎。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> namoamitafo: 唯心唯物什么的，对于个人来说是信仰。万法唯心造这个也对。但是如果你不建立在客观基础上，完全想当然肯定要碰壁
<B2011> namoamitafo: 亲您造个房子给  sikao_lfs 结婚用，唯心唯物随便你，
<B2011> sikao_lfs: 你要不要 ？
<sikao_lfs> B2011: 我有房子。。。。。。。还是让他帮你造。。。
<B2011> sikao_lfs: 哟。我自作多情了。我也有了，那给别人吧。
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<B2011> 爷爷。你在这里做什么亚？
<B2011> :D
<B2011> 你摸摸我亚
<B2011> 让我也光明光明
<B2011> namoamitafo: 你博客在哪里，我来粉丝粉丝
<B2011> :D
<namoamitafo> B2011: 没有, 阿弥陀佛
<B2011> namoamitafo: 那你看好哪里，我给你造
<NoIE> Bullet physics 很好用。
<caleb-> NoIE: 写游戏？
<NoIE> caleb-: 恩。
<B2011> namoamitafo: 阿弥陀佛，我给您点灯哈，你照亮我吧
<namoamitafo> B2011: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 汗, 所谓ncurse解决依赖关系, 就是那些方案里面选?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 是啊
<B2011> 笔记本 PK 平板，买哪个好呢？平板是很好，我常常要打字的。
<B2011> 最好能装 ubuntu 的。推荐一个。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs里怎么设置 点击某个链接,执行某个命令. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339195 如题. 可以用major mode. 统计信息: 发表于 由 tusooa — 2011-07-23 15:22
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 刚才aptitude safe-upgrade结果机子死了
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 很长时间没更新了, 在分析依赖关系, 结果过热
<caleb-> 内存不足？
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 推荐用 apt-get
<namoamitafo> caleb-: Core temperature
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 不是说不建议aptitude, apt-get昏庸
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 混用
<caleb-> namoamitafo: apt-get 用的内存比较少
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 应该不是内存问题, aptitude full-upgrade不会分析很长时间, 但是怕太激进
 * NoIE 自从我在博客上投放广告以来，只有两次点击。。。
<caleb-> NoIE: 广告放令慈的博客
<NoIE> caleb-: 不干涉别国内政。
<edison0354> NoIE: 看你BLOG的都是adblock吧……
<caleb-> XD
<NoIE> edison0354: 很有可能，访问我的网站的人，
<NoIE> 三分之一用Chorme、三分之一用IE、三分之一用Firefox。
<tusooa> ^k^: `new
<lainme> NoIE: 早就放弃广告了……本来还打算补贴下VPS费用
<NoIE> edison0354: 话说，字符链接的广告应该不会被 adblock 过滤掉吧？
<metbsd> firefox还有三分之一？ 不是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 不會，除非有人寫規則
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=339197 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=339195
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - perl的int为什么不识别_
<caleb-> metbsd: 世界规模 firefox 都有 1/3 啊
<caleb-> metbsd: chrom* 才 1x%
<metbsd> chrome取代firefox是迟早的事
<metbsd> firefox感觉已经没有优势了
<tusooa> metbsd: 不可能的.
<caleb-> chrom* 市占 == 1/3 of firefox
<whsailing> 这几天的firebox不知道为什么，个别网站打不开，提示：Bad Request
<whsailing> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand. Error code: 64 Parser Error: [Cookie: __utma=97936925.503138444.1309063837.1309063837.1311094116.2; __utmz=97936925.1311094166.2.6.utmcsr=baidu|utmccn=baidu1_卢]
<NoIE> 浏览器     访问次数     访问次数百分比
<NoIE> Chrome	97           	31.19%
<NoIE> Firefox  	91           	29.26%
<NoIE> Internet Explorer	86 	27.65%
<NoIE> Safari     	25           	8.04%
<NoIE> Opera    	9             	2.89%
<whsailing> 难道是ubuntu升级到11.10后firebox被改了一些东西
<sikao_lfs> 突然k开始工作正常了。。。。我还以外去掉连刷的东西呢。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: 啥是字符链接的广告？
<NoIE> edison0354: <a href="广告地址">广告词</a>
<edison0354> NoIE: 那么小的东西谁去点啊……
<caleb-> 字符也可以很大的
<NoIE> edison0354: 我也不想让页面太乱，那样就本末倒置了。
<edison0354> caleb-: 很大了会恶心人的……
<edison0354> NoIE: 你是用的Google的广告不？
<NoIE> edison0354: 谷歌的一直没申请下来，不知道为什么。
<lainme> edison0354: 我看到这种广告一部分是为了赚PR值。也有的如果和网站内容特别接近，点击率还是可以
<caleb-> 广告和 PR 有毛关系？
<caleb-> 而且现在 PR 比重下降了
<lainme> caleb-: 相当于付费友情链接
<edison0354> lainme: 啥是PR值？
<caleb-> pagerank
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦
<edison0354> caleb-: pagerank跟这个还有关？
<edison0354> caleb-: 不过Google最近换算法换的很勤快
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 换算法勤快?
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 哪里有这么多算法可以换啊
<edison0354> namoamitafo: ……
<caleb-> namoamitafo: revision
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 比原先的频率快了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 王垠－linux长篇论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339199 上学的时候接触到这篇文章，当时看了以后感想强烈，就收藏起来了，最近在学习LaTeX，就以这个文章为例练练手，传上来大家给挑挑毛病 看完了以后欢迎大家来投个票啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 1qa2ws3ed — 2011-07-23 15:56
<lolicon> RavenChan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Btrfs trouble shooting
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 你要知道发明算法有多困难
<NoIE> http://nb.zol.com.cn/240/2407334.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 三星印度推MeeGo上网本N100 售1780元_中关村在线_三星 N150-JP02_新闻
<chenuz_z> 今天周六，都出去泡妹子去了、怎么没人说话。
<jyf1987> meego?
<opera> topic #ubuntu-cn
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.04如何安装intel集成显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339201 在提问之前，我在Google上搜索了半天，很不幸，没有找到满意的答案。在以前时，更改桌面背景-->视觉效果中就可以设置很好看到界面了，我对3D桌面没啥兴趣，但比较喜欢使用Win键(比如win+Tab，和Alt+Tab作用一样，但界面很好看）  ...
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 装好了 arch 了
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我的程序在 arch 中确实有错误
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 关我啥事啊
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我是说困扰我多日的问题, 终于能在本机中测试了
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 谁提交的问题，就让谁补全问题的信息
<ok12345> 可以在本机中测试了, 在本机发现同样的问题.
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 我在想， linus 是不是也有100台机器装了100个 dist 啊？不然他咋测试内核？
<jyf1987> xiamx: ?
<ok12345> 按道理是象你说的, 但我不是逼到没办法了吗. 昨晚弄了一个 测试单元, 收集尽可能多的信息. 但那些信息越看越糊涂
<euroford> alvin_rxg: linus只测试内核，所以不论什么系统，一个就行了
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 那话不是说给你的……
<ok12345> :)
<euroford> alvin_rxg: ???
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 测试内核不用 100 台的
 * caleb- 吃饭去
<ok12345> euroford:P 我的问题, 因为我对 dbus 掌握的不过关, 的问题
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 我想应该是 dbus 的版本问题
<alvin_rxg> v123 < dbus < v456
<euroford> ok12345: 这个确实不好玩了
<ok12345> :)
<ok12345> 什么不好玩
<euroford> ok12345: arch中的dbus是不是太新了？
<ok12345> euroford:P 是啊. 我落后了
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P 对了, 我应该将 arch 作为开发环境. 可能这些问题会减少一点.
<euroford> ok12345: 如果你的程序是给普通用户用的，就在debian或者ubuntu中玩吧
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: 不合适。
<ok12345> euroford:P
<ok12345> o
<alvin_rxg> ok12345: archlinux 每个包都有各自的 patch。对于你的问题，他们也就是打个 patch 而已。毕竟 archlinux 太新了。
<lainme> ok12345: 你那程序各部分是剥离开的么。比如添加xml-rpc方式发布dokuwiki文章的功能，用模块/附加组件什么的
<ok12345> lainme:P 分开的
<Guest30023> ...
<ok12345> lainme:P 你指的哪样的分开
<lainme> ok12345: 比如主程序不涉及具体的发布方式，用单独的模块提供，这样也可以增加其他发布方式
<ok12345> lainme:P 基本的发布处理是 daemon 发布, client 可以针对不同的应用来扩展. 发布方式是固定的, 功能是可扩展的
<ok12345> lainme:P 就是底层不变, 可以有不同的主程序.
<Guest25964> fua
<NoIE> 知道吗？从一个5.99G的.7z文件中解压缩一个文件是很痛苦的。。。
<NoIE> 为什么归档管理器不支持多线程啊？
<alvin_rxg> 7z 不是支持多核的么？
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我用 top 命令查看，7zr 的 cpu 占用率只有 84% 。。。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 那个android的输入法什么时候能移植过来?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<happyaron> centerpoint: 已经移植过来了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 怎么用?
<if_else> 各位兄台，gentoo 安装时，可否不设置 swap 分区？
<if_else> 编译时内存消耗是否会很大的？
<if_else> 谢谢
<happyaron> centerpoint: fcitx 的开发版。
<Guest25964> cfy:
<jyf1987> happyaron: git里 如何达到 svn list 那种效果
<jyf1987> 知道了
<ok12345> 中国税费太高
<ok12345> 以至出口的产品的价格比国内的还低
<ok12345> 运费太高
<ok12345> 是否有啥办法可以绕过中国境内的运输
<ok12345> 俩沿海城市, 通过海路来运输, 可行不
<ok12345> 至少海上没收费站吧
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请问，怎样使用多线程解压缩 7z 压缩文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339212 请问，怎样使用多线程解压缩 7z 压缩文件？Screenshot-2.jpg 7zr 进程只占用一个核心。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2011-07-23 18:16
<jyf1987> wtf google code我就没成功过
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: file:///usr/share/doc/p7zip-full/DOCS/MANUAL/switches/method.htm  <== mt=[off | on | {N}]
<jyf1987> 我操 googlecode那个提示是错误的
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 7z支持多线程?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 当然
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我记得lzma还是lzma2是不支持多线程
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<namoamitafo> 7z不就是用lzma/lzma2
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知
<jyf1987> 终于搞定googlecode的git了
<happyaron> jyf1987: ggcode的git??
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：问个软件界面乱码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339215 因为不知道求助帖发在哪里，稍微跟软件相关，所以发在这里了，如果发错地方请原谅。 下面是我遇到的问题： 如下图所示，在oracle的安装界面乱码，而其他系统其他地方rhythmbox外没有乱码，真不知道是什么情况…… ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 前几天开始支持了
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: ping
<happyaron> edison0354: 才发现，真不错
<rock_> 啥？
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<edison0354> happyaron: 你最近是不看新闻了吗
<happyaron> 17:05:49 <dvlasenk> I tried to understand what Trusted Boot *is*, and failed.
<happyaron> 17:06:11 <ajax> dvlasenk: it's a complicated way of making your machine less likely to work.
<happyaron> -- Fedora Engineering Steering Committee (FESCo) meeting log for July 18
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> edison0354: 我前一个星期一直没看。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正在搞 beamer
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: altitude TLE 2个点
<caleb-> ok12345: 开发环境不是越新越好
<ok12345> caleb-:P 我当前的问题貌似, 在某一方面, 新版的 dbus 和我开发环境的 dbus 不相容.
<caleb-> ok12345: 那就要考虑分别支持新旧版 dbus
<caleb-> ok12345: 或是只支持某版以上的 dbus
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正在赶周二的 slide
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 改了一下变成1个点了
<ok12345> caleb-:P 有可能 新版的 dbus 对于 扩展的数据 (非一般的 string, int 类型) 可能和旧版的 dbus 对这些数据传输的格式改变了. 以致新版的dbus返回的数据在我的程序处理中出现冲突
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最短路怎么做的? 有双向边
<ok12345> caleb-:P 现在是支持某个版本以下和某个版本已上
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正在赶周二的 slide
 * caleb- 觉得开发环境表用 ubuntu
<caleb-> 不过 chromium 的 ref env 是 ubuntu
<ok12345> caleb-:P 是啊. 明显的, qt4 的开发环境就少一俩 module
<caleb-> happyaron: fcitx 有测 gtk3 immodule 不？
<caleb-> happyaron: csslayer 不知为毛没测
<ok12345> 有点想换 arch, arch 怎么硬盘安装
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: day2的数据你有么
 * caleb- 抓了 csslayer 的 tarball 结果里面只有 pkgbuild...
<wujie> fedora 中
<ok12345> 忘了
 * caleb- 然后就懒得编 fcitx 了
<happyaron> caleb-: 啥测？
<wxg4net> ok12345,arch 安装稍微麻烦
<happyaron> caleb-: 默认编译选项没开gtk3
<caleb-> happyaron: gtk3 的 immodule
<happyaron> caleb-: 稍等我重启一下。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 共6.6m
<caleb-> happyaron: gtk3 好像一直没收 xim patch
<wujie> fedora15中
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: email?
<ok12345> alvin_rxg:P pacman 怎么查找某个包啊. 我想安装 gitk 在 arch, 但提示没有这个. 我想可能是我的包名不正确
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 可以
<wujie> http://i.min.us/iedAjy.jpg
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: email address?
<if_else> 各位兄台，查看 tar.gz 中的压缩是哪个参数，可以指定显示路径深度？
<if_else> 谢谢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 上次你发过一次
<caleb-> if_else: 看不懂你在问啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不要在这里写
<if_else> caleb-: 我下载了 gentoo 的stage3 里面有好多文件，我现在指向查看压缩文件中的一个目录！
<caleb-> if_else: tar tvf foo.tar.gz | grep 目录
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: u,v 的边权和 v,u 的边权 不同，分别是和它对应的边的权值。有个方向，具体我已经搞不清楚了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 给你发个, 然后你re就行了
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈我回来了。
<caleb-> happyaron: gtk3 好像一直没收 xim patch
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 上传中
<caleb-> happyaron: 所以默认编 gtk3 immodule 较好
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，这样不是要浏览整个文件了，没有只查看某个目录的命令，或参数？谢谢
<caleb-> if_else: 貌似沒
<happyaron> caleb-: 应该是已经收录了，但还没有新的tarball出来。
<caleb-> if_else: 你可以存成文檔再慢慢 grep
<if_else> ssh 连接断掉后没法自动重新连接？我的网线刚才不小心碰到了！
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> caleb-: 谢谢兄台额！
<if_else> 好像，过段时间，ssh 会自动连接的
<ok12345> 谁能告诉我 arch 怎么安装 gtk 哇, google不到
<if_else> ok12345: pacman -Ss gtk
<if_else> ok12345: 该有 gtk2 / gtk3 的把
<ok12345> if_else:P 不是, 是 gitk, 我啥了, 这是git自带的
<caleb-> ok12345: 那装 git 就该有啦
<caleb-> ok12345: arch 很少拆包
<ok12345> caleb-:P 所以我说我傻
<ok12345> caleb-:P 拼命去装,原来就有了
<caleb-> ok12345: 别难过
<ok12345> caleb-:P 不难过,傻不是我的错
<ok12345> 有点想换 arch 了, 真的好干净哇
<ok12345> 装 arch 然后装 e17
<caleb-> 那要看 干净 的定义
<caleb-> arch 其实蛮没原则的
<ok12345> 干净就是不脏
<caleb-> ...
<ok12345> caleb-:P 通过海上运输费用大还是陆地费用大. 路上有路费和罚款. 海上的油费可以抵消不
<ok12345> 海上没收费站
<caleb-> 没有一定的吧
<ok12345> 我的奇异想象
<ok12345> 俩沿海城市货物全都海运, 那些高速公路全亏损
 * happyaron is rebalancing his btrfs.
<ok12345> knownbad:P 怎么今晚那么早
<ok12345> knownbad:P 想早点让我烦你哇
<pocoyo```> happyaron: btrfs?
<happyaron> pocoyo```: en
<pocoyo```> 都掉3次了。。
<alvin_rxg>  g+: alvin Ren  欢迎偷窥
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 去哪偷窥
<alvin_rxg> g+..
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 头像黄了吧唧的？
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 你的 g+? 我上不去啊
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: xD
<alvin_rxg> knownBetter: 自己想办法
<knownBetter> 好吧
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 中国的偷窥真的是偷窥, 还要爬墙
<alvin_rxg> - -!
 * knownBetter 爬墙偷窥松鼠去
<tenzu> 已圈
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 你也在国外
<knownBetter> ?
<tenzu> knownBetter: 你猜
<knownBetter> ........
<knownBetter> 你在国外
<tenzu> 你再猜
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天神给我打电话了，神已经降临魔都了
<tenzu> roylez_: 难怪这几天没出现
<happyaron> roylez_: 宰他
<roylez_> happyaron: 他在虹口我在浦东，一个横穿。神都说太远
<caleb-> 神无所不在
<happyaron> +1
<tenzu> 这土神
<tenzu> 他竟然不知道用土遁
<happyaron> 听说魔都土遁贵？
<roylez_> 魔都的土太脏吧...都是化学污染
<caleb-> 沙尘爆就是神用土遁闹的
<tenzu> 神只会水遁，木哈哈哈哈哈～～～
<knownBetter> 水?? 好像某地方漏油
<knownBetter> 石油泄漏. 别弄得全身油哦
<knownBetter> tenzu:P 一半在国外, 一半在国内?
<tenzu> knownBetter: 靠谱
<knownBetter> 那哪一半呢, 你老婆在国外, 还是你
<knownBetter> google+ 和 gootl+1是啥关系
<pocoyo> 一直不知道那个 +1的 按钮是什么东东啊。
<knownBetter> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=46845
<knownBetter> 百度翻译怎么了
<knownBetter> 我不懂也看的不解啊
<knownBetter> Google比百度好多了。。。。。=> Baidu is much better than Google.....
<knownBetter> 这个是对的不
<happyaron> 谁有pbuilder。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 听都没有听过。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃
<nell> 问下有人知道怎么在linux里用那种pppoe类型的校园网客户端上网阿
<knownBetter> gmaill 墙了吗
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> gmail又被墙了？。。
<Pwnna> 没有吧。。
<knownBetter> Pwnna:P 能进了, 刚才 connecting 好久
<Pwnna> 1.7 sec ping.
<Pwnna> 还好。。
<Pwnna> 通过代理。
<Pwnna> ssh -2 -C -D ！
<knownBetter> knownbad:P 好
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 为什么中国人写的代码怎么烂啊。。 >.>
<Pwnna> g++地下根本没法compile >.>
<knownBetter> Pwnna:P 你说我吗
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 没有。
<Pwnna> 某位同学给我们一点代码。。
<Pwnna> patch..
<Pwnna> 我们要在linux地下用。。
<knownBetter> Pwnna:P 我也写的很烂
<Pwnna> 好象是用ms的C++语言 （C++.NET? 不知道名字）写的。。
<Pwnna> 疯了。
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 根本看不懂这个东西。。
<Pwnna> knownbad: oh.
<tenzu> 没人说话了
<namoamitafo> 我的IRC经常出错
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 你用啥IRC客户端
<happyaron> irssi
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我weechat, 不知道是xterm的不好还是啥, 如果输入太多内容, 例如消息变成两行之后, 显示就会出问题, 可能出现我单行的内容变成两行, 或者内部的字符发生错位等等.
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 也不一直这样
<pocoyo> namoamitafo: 换成gnome-terminal :D
<namoamitafo> pocoyo: 跑不动的
<namoamitafo> pocoyo: 开个终端很长时间
<namoamitafo> pocoyo: 我还不确定是否是xterm的缘故
<tenzu> namoamitafo: 试试termminator
<namoamitafo> tenzu: 改天试试rxvt
<tenzu> namoamitafo: 那个太高级，我不会
<knownBetter> 他奶奶的, 越来越怀疑 arch 的dbus 是不是有问题, 我去编译源码看看
<caleb-> rxvt 哪高级了？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 是否是xterm的问题
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1dje979w3nnj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 他不觉得胸前搁得慌么
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道，胸大肌好
<tenzu> roylez_: 那钢丝勒肌肉上。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/149647.htm
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/149647.htm
<roylez_> tenzu: 感觉党又有必要跟ibm合作了
<tenzu> roylez_: 会出现龙芯神码的新机器？
<roylez_> tenzu: 墙可以升级了
<tenzu> roylez_: soga。。。
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈有没有pbuilder？
<caleb-> happyaron: 没
<happyaron> 呃
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你的utf8的kernel呢？
<faitkx> 请问一下，怎么下载WIKI的离线版
<faitkx> 官方论坛上的帖子不管用了
<tusooa> ls
<wxg4net> 请加大家,, 使用zenity写的bash程序， 执行选择的另一个bash程序,怎么保证能执行完成呢？
<tusooa> wxg4net: 什么叫执行完成
<wxg4net> 执行bash里面的全部的命令
<knownBetter> 好郁闷啊
<knownBetter> 去看 A 片
<tusooa> wxg4net: 本来就是这样啊.
<wxg4net> tusooa: 类似这样的一句  echo 'wxg' | sudo -S service nginx start; sudo service mysql start; sudo php-fpm; 在脚本里面不能保证执行正常
<tusooa> wxg4net: 为什么?
<tusooa> wxg4net: 出什么错?
<wxg4net> tusooa:， 不知道，  sudo -S service nginx start; 这个可以， 单后面的就执行不了
<tusooa> wxg4net: 是不是那mysql已经启动了
<cfy> 我天.....
<cfy> 都不睡觉的...
<knownBetter> cfy:P 看 A 片
<wxg4net> tusooa， 不是 没启动
<cfy> knownBetter: ....
<tusooa> wxg4net: 脚本最后加个wait,行不
<wxg4net> tusooa, http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-24-000320_575x684_scrot.png
<wxg4net> tusooa， 看这个图， 我发现那个notify-send 在点击确定后，立即出现
<tusooa> wxg4net: 你把那一行代码,分行写.
<tusooa> wxg4net: 还有,那密码最好不要明文写在脚本里的.
<wxg4net> tusooa, 自己的本地机器，没事
<tusooa> wxg4net: 那要是在term里输入命令呢
<tusooa> wxg4net: 你time下你的脚本.
<wxg4net> tusooa， 用 | 或者 && 链接的命令样子都行
<tusooa> wxg4net: 什么意思?
<wxg4net> 所有的脚本单独放到bash里面是没有错的
<tusooa> wxg4net: 把那start-web的脚本,单独开出来,写到文件里,再执行,会是什么样子
<wxg4net> 原来这些碎脚本都放在pannel里面的 因为很多所以用zentiy了
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 我系统的 dbus 是 1.4.6 我装了 dbus 1.4.12, 但有俩对应版本的装不了 libdbus 和 libdbus-dev.  旧版 libdbus 被依赖好多软件, 现在只要涉及 dbus 的程序都依赖旧的 libdbus
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 象我这样, dbus-daemon 新版, lib 旧版, 会不会有问题
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<wxg4net> tusooa: 还没尝试， 因为麻烦， 个人感觉是我的写法不对
<knownBetter> 谁知道的, 我怕 又折腾 没了
<knownBetter> 我怕又折腾死了
<tusooa> wxg4net: 你那样,应该可以的.把输出贴出来.
<wxg4net> tusooa: 多谢  感觉这样可以 我试下  sudo -S service nginx start &&  sudo service mysql start && sudo php-fpm;
<tusooa> wxg4net: 要不你就用那traymenu.
<wxg4net> tusooa, traymenu? 是什么
<wxg4net> tusooa， 传说中的ee的? perl 程序？
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛把那么多东西写一行呢？
<tusooa> wxg4net: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=202002
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 通用的tray菜单，有点问题
<alvin_rxg> 还那么多的 sudo ...
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg, 呵呵，自己是复制的， 原来是在自定义快捷方式中 bash -c ""这里面的
<pointer> 看来在一次显卡驱动之后我的x挂了……
<pointer> 升级
<wxg4net> 我的任务通知区域估计在这张图里面大家小到 大家找不到 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-24-001538_1247x250_scrot.png
<pointer> 终端网页乁浏览器哪个比较好用的啊
<wxg4net> w3m
<tusooa> w3m,links,lynx
<pointer> 恩
<pointer> 谢谢
<pointer> zhcon的输入法好悲剧
<tusooa> pointer: zhcon,不好用的.
<wxg4net> 给大家看看我桌面上的小狗 图片有点大 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-24-001735_1436x899_scrot.png
<pointer> tusooa, 那用什么比较好
<tusooa> pointer: fbterm吧
<wxg4net> pointer, 终端看网页不是属于折腾么
<pointer> tusooa, 恩我
<pointer> wxg4net, x挂了
 * tusooa 才发现的. http://tinyurl.com/3gqaany 这个网页,3x了.
<pointer> fbterm 有输入法么
<tusooa> pointer: 有的.不止1种.
<tusooa> 据说ibus-fbterm很好用.
<pointer> tusooa, 有那些？
<pointer> tusooa, 恩好谢谢
<pointer> 和ibus共享词库的么
<tusooa> pointer: 不大清楚,不过是基于ibus的
<pointer> ibus崩溃了……
<wxg4net> pointer, 不如直接说说，为啥x崩溃的，解决崩溃回到显示中来
<pointer> wxg4net, 驱动刚升级
<pointer> wxg4net, nvidia
<wxg4net> pointer, 在终端下折腾输入法完全没必要， 以前我基本什么都折腾过一遍
<wxg4net> pointer: 和我的一样， 禁用自带驱动了么
<pointer> wxg4net, 恩
<tusooa> wxg4net: 内核更新了?
<knownBetter> tusooa:P 老婆生了?
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> ...
<wxg4net>  pointer, 我也是用的 nvdia驱动 感觉按照说明来做，挺容易的
<tusooa> knownBetter: 无语.
<pointer> wxg4net, 说明怎么说的…… 从没看过
<knownBetter> tusooa:P
<wxg4net> pointer: 会提示你是否禁止系统自带驱动，和gcc不匹配检查和X配置更新
<knownBetter> pointer:P 你没看说明就做啊. 结婚也有手册呢
<tusooa> 反正吾是 pacman -S nvidia nvidia-utils 然后万事大吉.
<tusooa> knownBetter: ...
<pointer> 我也是啊
<pointer> 但更新了就悲剧了
<wxg4net> pointer, 更新了重装一次就好了
<tusooa> pointer: 不能重启动?
<wxg4net> pointer, 我的debian 永远处在sid最新处
<pointer> tusooa, 刚重启
<tusooa> pointer: uname -r
<tusooa> pointer: ls /lib/modules
<pointer> Fatal server error: no screen found
<pointer> 2.6.39的
<wxg4net> 吧你的xorg.conf发过来瞧瞧
<pointer> Failed to initialize the Nvidia kernel mode
<pointer> nvidiaxconfig自动生成的
<pointer> 而且 这种情况
<pointer> 我也不知道怎么发……
<tusooa> ● ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问/etc/X11/xorg.conf: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> er,好吧.
<wxg4net> startX 啥反应
<pointer> tusooa, 然后一行一行写来？
<tusooa> pointer: 在console下startx
<wxg4net> 估计还是驱动没搞好
<pointer> tusooa, 试了
<tusooa> pointer: 有什么输出?
<pointer> nvidia内核摸块初始失败
<tusooa> ● ls /lib/modules/2.6.39-ARCH/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko.gz
<wxg4net> 提供你机器的ssh 让大家围观下吧
<pointer> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<pointer> -,-
<knownBetter> 哦
<knownBetter> 明白了
<wxg4net> nvidia安装的时候没有报错么
<pointer> tusooa,  有那个文件
<pointer> wxg4net, 没
<pointer>  我再重起下
<pointer> 谢谢
<googleplus> Telnet
<tusooa> pocoyo: modprobe
<pocoyo> tusooa: ..蛋疼
<tusooa> MODULES=(nvidia nvidiafb vboxdrv)
<pointer> 还是不行
<pointer> 但是我知道问题的原因了
<wxg4net> 我的机器在sid上快挡不住了， 每次更新， 有些程序会从gtk2升级到gtk3上 整个界面越来越不稳定了
<pointer> 是nvidia内核和nvidia组件版本不一
<pointer> 上次更新也有这问题 重起就好了
<pointer> 这次不行……
<tusooa> ...
<pointer> 换开源驱动试一下好了
<wxg4net> pointer, 呵呵 明白原因就好
<pointer> wxg4net, 那条信息原来 我没看到的
<wxg4net> pointer: nvdia给你的信息么
<pointer> 开源驱动 比nvidia的会慢一些把
<pointer> wxg4net, 恩
<pointer> 也不时慢……
<pointer> 怎么形容 ……%
<wxg4net> pointer, 不见得慢， 但是特效开启来效果好些， 在我机器上表现的有很大差别
<pointer> wxg4net, 恩
<pointer> libgl and nvidia-utils 冲突
<wxg4net> pointer, 我的机器上不使用compiz， 我早重装系统了。 我的窗口有好几个月没有最小化最大化窗口的按钮了
<pointer> 要删nvidia-utils又提示nvidia依赖不能卸怎么办……
<wxg4net> nvidia, 应该可以删除吧
<pointer> 加了dd
<wxg4net> nvidia-uninstall
<wxg4net> pointer nvdia有卸载命令吧
<pointer> 啊我知道了
<pointer> 不用换开源了
<pointer> 谢谢
<pointer> 成功了看来原因是
<pointer> 我曾经手动从官网上下载nvidia驱动安装
<pointer> 更新了之后老版本和新版本的冲突……恩～
<pointer> 谢谢
<knownBetter> 他奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶的
<knownBetter> 他奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶的
<knownBetter> 他奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶的
<knownBetter> 他奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶的
<pointer> ﹁_﹁
<knownBetter> 打倒 arch
<knownBetter> 打倒 arch
<knownBetter> 打倒 arch
<knownBetter> 打倒 arch
<^k^> knownBetter: .. ..
<cfy> faint......
<pointer> knownBetter, 打倒 (打到arch)
<pointer> merde
<knownBetter> arch 的 qt4.7.3有问题的
<knownBetter> arch 的 qt4.7.3有问题的
<tusooa> pointer: 弄好了?
<pointer> tusooa, 嗯～
<tusooa> knownBetter: 最近基本不用qt了.
<pointer> knownBetter, 有什么问题？
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 知道啥问题了, 不是 arch 的 dbus 的问题, 是 arch 的 qt4.7.3 有问题
<tusooa> pointer: 你那twitter挂掉了?
<knownBetter> pointer:P 问题是 qt4 的 dbus 前端lib 有问题
<knownBetter> pointer:P libqt4-dbus 有问题
<pointer> tusooa, 那个注销了…… 新的是impointer
<tusooa> pointer: 为啥注销
<knownBetter> pointer:P arch 的库太新了, qt4官网的 qt4.7.3依赖的许多lib 都太旧, 在官网下载的 qt4 是无法在 arch 下运行的.
<pointer> tusooa,突然想注销了……、
<tusooa> ...
<pointer> 以后不乱搞了老老实实用库里的东西……
<knownBetter> pointer:P 所以 arch 将 qt4 重构了. 结果就悲剧了
<knownBetter> pointer:P 问题是 arch 下的人怎么编译都错误. 而且那错误是我无法控制的, 除非让 那人重新编译 qt4 的所有库, 解决那问题
<pointer> 我发现gnome3挺漂亮的……
<pointer> knownBetter, ﹁_﹁
<pointer> 一堆红字
<knownBetter> pointer:P 我是在ubuntu 的 32位环境编译直接复制到 arch 下, 就能正确运行了
<pointer> gnome3的右下角那个叫做什么栏的东西很有问题诶
<knownBetter> 他姥姥姥姥姥姥的
<pointer> 骂街归骂街﹁_﹁ 骂街完了之后是要接着解决问题的﹁_﹁
<wxg4net> pointer, 你的问题解决了？
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 你这 arch 党, 为 arch 重构 qt4. 或者提交 bug 到 arch , 说 qt4编译有错, 所知道的是 libqt4-dbus 这个
<knownBetter> pocoyo:P 你用 arch 不, 帮我 发 bug.
<pointer> wxg4net, 嗯嗯
<knownBetter> 弄得头崩额裂, 最后弄个 上游的错误
<pointer> 为什么playonlinux 总是告诉我 you dont seem to have 3D acceleration啊
<pointer> 以前没有的
<knownBetter> pointer:P 对了, 这个问题应该提交给 qt4 还是 arch
<knownBetter> pointer:P 我去提交吧
<pointer> 而且wine的游戏开始很流畅后来越来越卡 以前没这个问题的
<pointer> pointer, 去提交把告诉我干吗。。。。
<pointer> 唔
<knownBetter> pointer:P 问你意见呢, 应该提交谁, arch 还是 qt4, 我搞不清楚这个 bug 应该是哪个部门负责的
<knownBetter> 提交给上游, 还是提交给上游的上游
<wxg4net> 睡觉去了， 我的机器一更新， 声音没了， 郁闷， 不知道何年何月才能呢给好
<cfy> tusooa: int不支持罢了
<cfy> tusooa: 要不eval一下?
<cfy> perl的int为什么不识别_
<pointer> knowBetter, arch的qt﹁_﹁
<pointer> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewforum.php?id=30 几乎都是中文……
<knownBetter> pointer:P 好吧, 不骂街了. 东西太新是不是也是个问题
<knownBetter> pointer:P 好像也不对
<pointer> knownBetter, 是啊﹁_﹁
<alvin_rxg> knownBetter: http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/qt/trunk/  <== 自己看
<^k^> ⇪ title: svntogit/packages.git - Git clone of the 'packages' subversion repository
<knownBetter> pointer:P 好像我的理解有偏差
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 谢谢
<knownBetter> alvin_rxg:P 我先去弄明白先
<knownBetter> 我在 ubuntu 中用 qt4官网 的编译成32位的, 直接复制到 arch 中. 运行正确. arch 编译的有错误
<knownBetter> arch 编译的 运行错误
<knownBetter> ubuntu arch俩个 qt 版本一样, dbus 版本不一样
<knownBetter> libdbus 版本不一样
<knownBetter> 酱紫 是什么问题呢
<knownBetter> qt的??
<knownBetter> 运行的时候是用 lib 中的 libqt4 和libdbus 啊.
<knownBetter> 运行的时候是用 arch 中的 libqt4 和libdbus 啊.
<knownBetter> 谁帮我看看哪出错了, 貌似也不是 qt4 的问题
<alexande1> df
<knownBetter> 想不明白
<knownBetter> arch 有中文频道吗
<blueghost> archlinux 没人理我的问题
<alvin_rxg> https://plus.google.com/113888835262329765963/posts  <== 求证，这是真的假的？
<knownbad1> 假的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 说的话还煞有介事的样子
<knownbad1> 他还活着就是假的
<knownbad1> 网络的东西除非求证过都是假的。
<alvin_rxg> >.>
<alvin_rxg> ad
<alvin_rxg> a
<alvin_rxg>  g
<alvin_rxg>  g+: alvin Ren  欢迎偷窥
<blueghost> 什么真的假的
<blueghost> 想了凌晨还想不明白啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 学好英语，就可以去问了
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 我想应该是有问题的代码在头文件中, 编译中直接编译进程序. 而 arch 本身的 libqt4-dbus 和 libdbus 都没问题. 否则解释不了怎么在ubuntu中编译个过来到 arch 就会正常.
<blueghost> 而 arch 编译的则运行不正确.
<^k^>  06:29
<blueghost> 怎么设置 用户连接 display :0 的权限
<yizer> 谁推荐一个在ubuntu下可视的svn客户端
<blueghost> yizer:P 很多
<yizer> blueghost: 推荐一个阿，我一个都不知道
<blueghost> yizer:P 我只能说很多. 现在不用 svn 了. 忘了
<yizer> blueghost: = =
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-24
<cfy> Kandu: 列车出轨...
<roylez_> cfy: 一大早说啥呢
<cfy> roylez_: http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/23/1433217
<cfy> 中国火车发生追尾脱轨事故
 * cfy 每年要2次 杭州->温州的 动车 的表示有点压力....
<cfy> 不过我不坐晚上的车.....
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac220994/
<metbsd> 动车都能出轨，男人能不出轨吗
<roylez_> cfy: 不是老在吹安全运行xx天了吗
<metbsd> 以后不出门了
<cfy> roylez_: 还没看完?死光了?
<roylez_> cfy: 你说哪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<cfy> roylez_: 我说视频
<roylez_> cfy: 一人得道，鸡犬飞升
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac220994/
<tenzu> roylez_: 打开慢
<roylez_> tenzu: ... 你直接去阿三国看实况好了
<tenzu> roylez_: 印度大使馆是世界上最SB的地方，我同学开会办签证折腾的快死了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 干嘛要去印度开会？主办方想吃飞饼了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 嫌这的咖喱不够味儿
<roylez_> tenzu: 真重口。应该到天朝吃大粪臭豆腐
<roylez_> cfy: http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/6157734/1024/Picture-Box/Google%E6%AF%94%E7%99%BE%E5%BA%A6%E5%A5%BD%E5%A4%9A%E4%BA%86.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 是不是ps过的.....
<roylez_> cfy: 你可以现搜嘛...
<roylez_> tenzu: 酷刑 http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110719/01/58329302201107190103233468602993273_003.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 原来胶带可以这么用
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1djg2tpbtwhj.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 重福利...
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个是模仿一个插画，应该有更多图才对
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩，这些妹子好阿...
<tenzu> roylez_: 记得原帖是看有多少裸背玩WOW的妹纸
<roylez_> tenzu: 没看过那原帖...
<roylez_> tenzu: btw，你周末起这么早？
<tenzu> roylez_: 平时都这么早
<roylez_> ...
<tenzu> roylez_: http://www.911890.com/1890/pic/2011070991017.html#img=1  竟然有你最耐的洋马
<roylez_> tenzu: 5里面那个是最像的，除了看不出带了卫生巾没有
<tenzu> 你果然比我看的仔细
<roylez_> tenzu: 看胸看屁股，这两头不能少阿
<Kandu> cfy: 調度問題?
<metbsd> 粪青们在忙啥呢
<metbsd> 挪威爆炸，赖昌星被遣返，动车出轨，国足获胜，这世界是怎么了
<tenzu> metbsd: 2012
<metbsd> 太crazy了
<metbsd> 大家周末都守irc呢
<XwinX> hi
<XwinX> 我应该到哪里下载 ubuntu 的 ISO ?
<^k^> XwinX, 好  ㍡ 
<XwinX> ^k^: ?
<XwinX> 这里有人吗?
<^k^> XwinX, 休息一下...  ㍡ 
<metbsd> ubuntu网站上有
<XwinX> metbsd: 我想找个国内快一点的下载站
<tenzu> google cdimage ubuntu
<metbsd> verycd应该有吧
<XwinX> metbsd: verycd ...
<Kandu> XwinX: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/ 這裏吧，有 torrent 檔下載
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /releases
<metbsd> www.ubuntu.org.cn
<XwinX> Kandu: http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu/
<metbsd> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Homepage | Ubuntu
<XwinX> 我找到了这个镜像网站, 但不知道iso放在哪个目录下
<Kandu> XwinX: http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu-releases/Ubuntu Releases
<tenzu> 挨个翻
<Kandu> XwinX: 基本上帶 release 的才好
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 在Thinkpad X220i上安装ArchLinux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339244 本文主要参考了： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=286666 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T420 没败成x201i, 败了一台x220i(4G 320G i3 2310 蓝牙 指纹 720p摄像头，displayport win7)， 心得如下： Tinkpad x220i arch安装心得： x220i的硬盘是超薄的，原 ...
<XwinX> ...
<XwinX> Kandu: thx, 找到了
<XwinX> tenzu: 疼猪不厚道, 不帮新人
<tenzu> XwinX: 屁，谁能比我新
<XwinX> tenzu: 我就比你新啊
<tenzu> XwinX: 我是万年新手
<XwinX> tenzu: BS ä½ 
<XwinX> tenzu: 我转投 ubuntu 阵营, 你竟然不帮我
<XwinX> tenzu: 我告诉 ee 去
<tenzu> XwinX: 你让我这个半arch用户情何以堪
<XwinX> tenzu: 想在服务器上装arch来着, 想想算了
<tenzu> XwinX: 总的来说不够稳定，时不时得折腾一下
<XwinX> tenzu: 嗯
<Kandu> XwinX: 轉投 ubuntu 的，少見。多見脫離 ubuntu 苦海的
<tenzu> Kandu: 的确
<XwinX> Kandu: Kandu tenzu 那服务器上装啥好?
<metbsd> centos6做服务器最好
<tenzu> 服务器我不懂。我之前是把workstation当个人电脑用的
<XwinX> metbsd: 稳定吗?
<metbsd> redhat都可以，除了肥多啦
<metbsd> 怎么算稳定啊
<XwinX> metbsd: 那就 centos 吧
<metbsd> 你做哪类服务器啊
<Kandu> XwinX: 問 metbsd, 他基本上用虛擬機把所有發行版(包括 BSDs)都試過了。我才用過兩個發行版，不懂的
<XwinX> metbsd: 用ubuntu 我是想在这里可以找到技术支持
<XwinX> Kandu: 哦
<XwinX> metbsd: web
<XwinX> metbsd: 基本就是 mysql php 和 apache
<tenzu> 相通的，不一定非得ubuntu
<void1> 这里应该不管什么发行版都可以得到支持的 XD
<metbsd> 那就无所谓了，甚么都行
<metbsd> 插屁都行啊
<XwinX> metbsd: arch 最熟悉, 可不敢用来做服务器
<XwinX> metbsd: 本来是 win 2003 的
<XwinX> metbsd: 出了点问题, 所以换成 linux
<metbsd> arch主要给业余玩家玩的
<XwinX> metbsd: 嗯, 更新太快了, 不敢用来做 server
<metbsd> 用你最熟悉的吧
<XwinX> metbsd: 最熟悉就是 arch 啊
<metbsd> 那第二熟悉的吧
<XwinX> metbsd: 第二熟悉是redflag
<XwinX> metbsd: centos 最新版是多少 ?
<void1> 6
<XwinX> OK
<metbsd> redflag是类似redhat的吗？
<XwinX> metbsd: 差不多
<void1> 大名鼎鼎的红旗linux
<XwinX> metbsd: rpm
<XwinX> metbsd: centos 我应该下载哪个
<XwinX> metbsd: livecd ?
<XwinX> 还是 bin1, bin2?
<metbsd> 有livecd?
<metbsd> 给我看下名字
<XwinX> metbsd: http://mirrors.163.com/centos/6.0/isos/i386/CentOS-6.0-i386-LiveCD.iso
<metbsd> 就这个了
<XwinX> metbsd: php mysql apache 已经带了吗?
<void1> centos的livecd我记得是不能安装的
<XwinX> 啊
<metbsd> 我帮你问问
<metbsd> 之前没有这个livecd的
<XwinX> metbsd: 哦
<metbsd> XwinX, 那你觉得redflag怎么样
<XwinX> metbsd: redflag 没玩过 server
<metbsd> 你就下了吧，可以的应该
<XwinX> metbsd: 好
<pangyu> ¿´¿´Êǲ»ÊÇÂÒÂë
<^k^> pangyu:say 看看是不是乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 装了个conky，怎么启动不了，桌面上看不到阿！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339251 用软件中心可以看到已经安装conky，不过不知道怎么调用起来阿！！！ 求助阿！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 timmymouse — 2011-07-24 9:49
<pangyu> mirandaµÄirc²å¼þ²»ÄÜʹÓÃunicodeÂð£¿
<^k^> pangyu:say miranda的irc插件不能使用unicode吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<pangyu> ÎÒ´òµÄÊÇÂÒÂëô£¿Can any one see what i talk?
<^k^> pangyu:say 我打的是乱码么？Can any one see what i talk? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> vic:P 知道是什么问题了
<vic> blueghost: 啥问题？
<blueghost> vic:P arch 的 Qt4 有问题.
<vic> blueghost: 汗
<vic> blueghost: 啥问题？
<blueghost> vic:P 在 ubuntu 中编译, 复制过去, 则正常运行.
<yuzh> 求助：为什么我的fcitx在kubuntu下就是没有候选词窗口？
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> vic:P 主要是返回数据怎么转换为指定的 类型 这过程出现错误
<blueghost> vic:P 有点难说
<vic> blueghost: ub的qt有补丁吗？
<jiero> 晕死，我还以为本坏了呢。原来是硬盘/光驱松了——————这样也会起不来/。/。
<blueghost> vic:P 什么补丁
<vic> blueghost: 我去看看 arch打没打补丁
<XwinX> blueghost: 我也遇到了
<vic> blueghost: 果然有补丁
<tusooa> 大家好
<^k^> tusooa, 好  ㍢ 
<tusooa> knownBetter:
<blueghost> vic:P 主要是 arch 太新了, 官网的 qt4 不能直接在 arch 中运行. 我想是可能 arch 在重构时出现的错误
<blueghost> tusooa:P knownBetter 在哪
<vic> blueghost: 就打了一个 qtreeview的补丁啊
<blueghost> vic:P 应该是与 dbus 有关的.
<vic> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> vic:P 库本身没问题(猜想是 libqt4-dbus), 因为运行没问题, 运行时还是必须装载这个lib的. 我想可能是一些直接编译到程序中的出错.
<blueghost> vic:P 一些 inline 类, 宏等
<vic> blueghost: 这个 就不懂了 。。。
<pangyu> test
<^k^> pangyu, ....  ㍢ 
<vic> blueghost: 那就得等arch修补了。。
<blueghost> vic:P 否则, 解释不了为什么 ubuntu 编译复制到 arch 就能运行正确. 而在 arch 中编译则运行错误
<pangyu> ²âÊÔ
<blueghost> vic:P 我去看看, 具体影像到哪 部份.
<vic> blueghost: 好的
<pangyu> test
<^k^> pangyu, ....  ㍢ 
<blueghost> vic:P 为了搞明白, 我用 虚拟机 装了个 arch 了
<vic> blueghost: 你牛。。。佩服
<blueghost> vic:P 我先去折腾折腾
<vic> blueghost: 好的
<blueghost> :)
<pangyu> 终于能讲中文了
<ilovezoe> blueghost: vi! archlinux!
<blueghost> ilovezoe:P 啥意思
<blueghost> vic:P 我尝试把 libqt4-dbus 的.h 复制到 arch 看看 是否解决问题
<Kyle_pure> Hi all
<^k^> Kyle_pure, 好  ㍢ 
<vic> blueghost: arch的qt4是用qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.7.3.tar.gz 编译的
<blueghost> vic:P 哦. 那我不清楚了, 我昨晚从 qt4 官网中下载的bin包安装的, 运行提示有个lib的版本过低
<vic> 你看看ub的是用什么版本编译的
<jiero> 不要黑 Orcale ，它还是有贡献的
<blueghost> vic:P 我不是用 ub 源中的 qt4 编译的, 我是用 qt4 官网装的安装, 从 4.7.1 升级了俩次 级到4.7.3的
<vic> 哦
<vic> 直接bin文件 啊  不是编译的 啊
<blueghost> vic:P 是的
<vic> 那看来是arch的编译环境的问题了
<blueghost> vic:P ubuntu 的 qt4一直版本落后, 现在 ub 还是4.7.2呢
<vic> 在过一段时间arch都4.8了
<vic> 呵呵
<blueghost> vic:P 太恐怖了
<blueghost> vic:P 我 email 给你 atomPM_daemon 这个 bin 吧. 其他应该没问题
<vic> 好的
<blueghost> gmail 被墙了吗
<blueghost> gmail 被墙了吗
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 姐姐, 帮我看看 gmail 是不是被墙了
<centerpoint> blueghost: 木有
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 我上不去
<centerpoint> blueghost: 你太fan动
<centerpoint> blueghost: 怕你通敌叛国
<blueghost> ........
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 我才发觉的你名字的意思, 是不是 "中庸" 的意思
<blueghost> vic:P 我去 arch 中编译 qt4 库
<vic> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> vic:P 发过去了
<tusooa> isgmailgfwed.com
<blueghost> vic:P 回想, 还是不大能确定 是否真的是 arch 的qt4问题. 现实是在 arch 中编译, 运行不过去, daemon 的返回值基本通过不了 dbus 到 client, 在 client 看来是个void. 在 ubuntu 编译后复制到 arch 中则运行正常
<blueghost> vic:P 有个区别, ubuntu 和 arch 间, qt4 版本相同, dbus 版本不同
<vic> 哦
<vic> 我试试
<blueghost> 好的, 应该可以. 如果真的 象我所想的问题. 我大概知道在那个地方出错
<Kandu> centerpoint: “反動”是什麼意思?
<dragondo> 请问有人在吗
<centerpoint> Kandu: 不唱红歌,不支持qq
<centerpoint> Kandu: 最重要是不服从gfw
<dragondo> 有童鞋装了oracle11g么，我现在没有创建oracle和oracle用户组就安装了oracle，导致现在只能启动监听，不知道怎么启动实例。
<vic> blueghost: http://code.bulix.org/ky1d12-80311
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<Kandu> centerpoint: 真的嗎?
<blueghost> vic:P 这个是没问题了
<blueghost> vic:P 可以到 d-feet 中测试了
<blueghost> vic:P 我去qt4官网下 lib 编译
<blueghost> vic:P 我想确定一下到底是不是 arch 的qt4的问题
<blueghost> vic:P 其实我反倒希望不是 arch 的 qt4 的问题
<blueghost> 吃饭去
<vic> blueghost: ok 可以正常了
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 吃饭去
<blueghost> 去编译lib, 不知道要多久
<vic> blueghost: 好的 我觉的arch的qt是用源码编译的 应该是没啥问题。。。
<vic> blueghost: 你直接用源码编译一下得了  哈哈
<blueghost> 好怕编译那么大的东西
<blueghost> vic:P 我也希望如此. 如果没问题, 慢慢琢磨到底哪错了
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵
<vic> blueghost: 也许可能是bin的问题呢
<centerpoint> microcai: 菜菜,libqq是不是很长时间没动静了? 作者还开发吗?
<centerpoint> microcai: 从哪里能看到开发进度?
<microcai> centerpoint: 没开发了。毕业了哪有时间开发？
<centerpoint> microcai: 作者是个神马人物? 学生?
<blueghost> vic:P
<blueghost> vic:P 好慢. 祝贺我 顺利通过吧
<vic> blueghost: 加油 哈哈
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 姐姐 祝福 我
<blueghost> :)
<centerpoint> blueghost: 好妹妹,姐姐用力的祝福你
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 好吧, 俩姊妹
 * blueghost 依偎在 centerpoint 姐姐 宽广的臂弯. 甜甜地睡着了
<blueghost> vic:P 你是 g+ 的幕后老大???
<microcai> centerpoint: 刚刚毕业
<vic> blueghost: 》》》？？？
<blueghost> vic:P http://www.guao.hk/posts/google-social-boss-vic-gundotra-in-mercedes-benz-online-ad.html#more-41249 这个是你不
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google 社交老大 Vic Gundotra 出镜奔驰 S63 视频广告 | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<centerpoint> microcai: 不是你写的吧?
<microcai> blueghost:  你好猥琐啊，被你老婆看到死定了
<vic> blueghost: 靠 你觉的呢
<blueghost> microcai:P .....
<microcai> centerpoint:  怎么可能
<microcai> centerpoint: 我对 TX 没有兴趣
<blueghost> vic:P 我觉得是
<centerpoint> microcai: 看到有很多紧急的bug,但是一直没有更新
<microcai> centerpoint: 都是很难解决的 bug
<centerpoint> microcai: 公司联系客户要用,害我装vbox
<centerpoint> 谁用过pywebqq?
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 你在单位也用 linux ???
<centerpoint> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 你还在用 ubuntu 吗
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 老板不说你??
<centerpoint> blueghost: 恩
<centerpoint> blueghost: 干好活就行了,说啥?
<vic> blueghost: 你觉的是的话，那我得多牛x，还用你找问题。。
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 哦. 办公软件 和 其他人 的有障碍不
<blueghost> vic:P 大牛不一定样样精通哇.
<microcai> centerpoint:  ... 你可以参与进来开发
<blueghost> vic:P 或者你在考验我.
<centerpoint> blueghost: 很少用.不行就vbox
<centerpoint> microcai: 不会c
 * blueghost 努力表现
<microcai> centerpoint:  ... ...
<vic> blueghost: 靠。，。。我发现我白活了。。都不认识自己了  难道一直在梦游，现在才清醒
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 2-SAT如何给出解?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME和KDE开发者因“系统设置”名字发生冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339261 GNOME和KDE开发者因为一个名字而在邮件列表上交战，原因是GNOME 3.0将“控制面板”改名为“系统设置”，而在KDE中也有个应用叫“系统设置”。 KDE系统设置维护者Ben Cooksley向GNOME写了封正式的 投诉 ，要求GNOME立即重新命名 ...
<namoamitafo> mask
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 2-SAT需要强连通分支的吧
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> vic:P 下载好慢啊, 要5小时啊
<vic> blueghost: 汗。。。。。你啥网速啊
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 你和 MaskRay 应该结成兄弟
<blueghost> 7.4kb/s
<vic> 。。。。。。
<blueghost> :) 应该是 qt4 那里慢
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> gnome 和 kde 都的改那 工具的名字, systemsetting 名字太普通了.
<sikao_lfs> .....换运营商，这网速太够呛，其实自由软件运动到是有个便宜，就是电信，联通等各家运营商到相关国外网站都差不多一样快。如果你的特别慢，证明你那里基础运营商相关网络质量管理太差，换运营商。
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 啊, 你被unban了?
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 歡迎藍靈兒歸來，，，呸
<jiero> 欢迎各位继续水下去。
 * edison0354 总理：我们不会判你死刑。赖：（感激涕零）谢谢总理。总理：（和颜悦色）在外这么多年，想家不想？赖：（声泪俱下）想，做梦都想。总理：（继续和颜悦色）我让地方上安排一下，你下午就回家看看，拿着这个。赖昌星接过一张动车一等座票......
<CyrusYzGTt> 好黑的幽默啊！上天啊！下地啊！無聊啊！
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 麻烦的BIOS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339264 最近尝试在win7上硬盘安装ubuntu 费了很大劲才知道要把我的昂达N78主板的bios中的SATA mode改成AHIC模式之后才能装ubuntu。但是这样之后win7就启动不了了，要启动win7就要把SATA mode改回SATA模式。 这样的话，难道我每次选择系统都要考虑当前的bios设置？ 有没有两 ...
<cfy> edison0354: 是出事的那节么?
<cfy> edison0354: 话说也不要bs win了.....主要还是人的问题!!!
<Kandu> cfy: 和諧號被雷劈了?
<edison0354> cfy: 奥运会开幕式的蓝屏也是人的问题？
<edison0354> Kandu: 河蟹号被老天爷和谐了
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 开幕式BSOD?
<edison0354> cfy: 你是看到我校内状态了么？
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 啥是BSOD？
<namoamitafo> edison0354: Blue Screen Of Death
<cfy> Kandu: 高铁侠....
<cfy> edison0354: 是的...可惜我回复不了........faint....
<cfy> edison0354: 是的....sb的不选择linux....要你丫选择win 哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: ？你被和谐了？
<edison0354> namoamitafo: ……
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我觉得Windows不太发生BSOD吧
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道......
<cfy> namoamitafo: bsod是啥?
<edison0354> namoamitafo: ……
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 你可以wikipedia的, 这是个专有名词
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 肯定比KP多就是了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦...还好
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 那是使用问题
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还是人的问题....
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 能导致BSOD的要么内核要么驱动.
<cfy> 错误的选择了win,错误得使用了win
<edison0354> namoamitafo: Linux正常使用你咋就能KP……
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 一般都是驱动
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还选择了错误的语言
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 如果是用common lisp写的....
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 我觉得导致BSOD的最主要的驱动是类似360这种驱动
<edison0354> cfy: 最错误的是选择了出生国家……
<cfy> edison0354: namoamitafo: 当时就抛出异常.....
<cfy> edison0354: ......
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你的意思linux也用错语言了吧
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我的意思是用了common lisp会好点
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 丫谁让你用360……
<edison0354> namoamitafo: Linux的翻译还真是会出BUG……
<cfy> namoamitafo: 他们可能用易之类的语言写的?
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 我只是分析BSOD的原因吧
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 360有啥驱动？
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 我的USB驱动蓝过……
<namoamitafo> cfy: E不太可能写出BSOD的代码的
<cfy> 变三看过3d的出来
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 显卡驱动出问题，但是一般不会蓝
<edison0354> cfy: 据说3D很坑爹
<cfy> namoamitafo: 谁说dsod了!!!???
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 360还垄断SSDT呢, 别说驱动了
<cfy> 你们说奥运会?
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 就是内核API进行Hook
<cfy> edison0354: 是啊....坑啊.....只有一点效果.....一直这样.....
<cfy> 还不如看2d!
<namoamitafo> edison0354: Windows Ring0里面做一次div 0的操作就是BSOD
<cfy> 没有快速恢复机制啊....
<cfy> 我觉得还是机制问题
<cfy> 貌似是因为两列车太近了...
<cfy> 然后信息丢失了.....这个时候应该全部停下来!!!
<cfy> 结果后面的接着开........
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 我不知道linux内核做一次div 0的操作会不会kernel panic
<cfy> namoamitafo: edison0354: faint......
<cfy> 什么系统都能被改成手动...
<cfy> 有手动....就有问题.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 例如你给linux内核写一个驱动, 在modprobe的时候发生一次int a = 0; int b = INT_MAX / a; 不知道是否会panic
<Kandu> namoamitafo: win 不可能連這個異常處理都不寫的吧?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 就算panic了...
<cfy> 全部停车!!!
<cfy> 不就好了?!
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 内核里面没的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 他对驱动是完全信任的
<cfy> 好像你开车一样(骑车),全面突然看不见了...你还正常速度往前开?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: Ring3里面无论怎么/0都不会BSOD的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 至少我以前在Windows XP下写驱动是这样的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不可思議的 win
<namoamitafo> Kandu: Linux是怎样的我搞不清楚
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 你写过linux驱动?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 沒寫過
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 写个看看, 里面调用div 0的操作, 是否会panic
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我不會寫的
<cfy> 唉......写过驱动的说不会C......我这类的请何以堪......
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過這個也確實沒好辦法， os 這個錯誤中斷表裏掛個異常處理可以解決，但 os也不能預測驅動想要幹什麼
<cfy> 用lisp写os......
<Kandu> namoamitafo: win 要是開放下接口接收驅動提供的異常處理就好了
<namoamitafo> edison0354: windows下驱动是你自己装的吧
<jiero> kernel panic哦。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下有多线程的下载程序吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339268 各位：Ubuntu下有多线程（如win下的Flashget快车之类）的下载程序吗？介绍一下。我使用 wget，不理想。 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2011-07-24 13:57
<yizer> 怎么配置双显示器？
<luckyboy> flashget不是已经发布linux版本了么
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 额，我还魂了……
<edison0354> cfy: 估计AVATAR那种全CG的要比变3这种好很多
<luckyboy> 今天的话题是什么？
<mengfei> yizer: 不怎么好搞，双屏显示，我这台试过，
<yizer> mengfei: 俄。。是么= =
<luckyboy> 你们说的双屏显示是说双屏幕显示同一个内容还是双屏幕拼接？
<mengfei> 我两台显示器不一样大，大的一台分辨率被强制调到和小的显示器一样，画面不好，在windows下就好的，各自是各自的分辨率
<yizer> 双屏幕拼接
<luckyboy> 有意思，请问几个显示器接口？
<yizer> 一个
<mengfei> 不管是拼接还是显示同个内容都是一样的问题
<mengfei> 一个接口要外接设备吧，我有三个接口
<luckyboy> 需要外置设备么
<yizer> mengfei: 一会儿我试试。。看能不能搞定
<yizer> luckyboy: ???
<luckyboy> 你有三个接口怎么输出？
<luckyboy> 其他两个接口能输出内容么？
<yizer> 显示器设备是哪个？
<mengfei> 分别接一个显示器啊
<yizer> /dev/**？
<yizer> sr0?
<yizer> scd0？
<mengfei> 我不清楚，我是直接装的官方驱动，里面设置的
<yizer> mengfei: ........
<luckyboy> 官方驱动？
<mengfei> 显卡官方驱动多屏显示啊
<mengfei> 你们说的是什么？
<luckyboy> NV
<luckyboy> 从没有试过
<mengfei> 我A卡
<luckyboy> 哦
<yizer> 。。。。。。。。。
 * edison0354 德国人需要两三个月学会开动车，中国人要求必须十天学会。德国培训专家称“只用10天时间要驾驶世界最先进的动车组，是不可能完成的任务！”而中国的领导交代：培训10天，必须把第一列350公里的动车组开回北京。 摘自铁道部主管的《旅客报》 2011年7月1日出版
<yizer> 我去重启下gdm
<luckyboy> 记得以前的时侯在集成显卡主板上插入外接显卡，集成显卡输出就会被外接显卡截断，不显示内容的
<luckyboy> 拼接的话，可不可以弄个360度全景！
<mengfei> luckyboy: 这个是在bios里设置的，插入独立显卡后就禁用集成显卡，这是以前的，现在像amd的部分主板，集成显卡能和独立显卡交火使用
<edison0354> mengfei: NV的叫SLI
<yizer> 搞定
<yizer> 哈哈
<yizer> 但是有点囧阿。。
<mengfei> yizer:你的屏一样大啊？
<yizer> 开3D桌面就完全没效果了，一共8个桌面
<yizer> mengfei: 一样大，但是可以调
<yizer> 求效果图么，哈哈哈哈
<mengfei> 我是不一样大，试了下之后就没在搞过了，不给力啊，linux下的驱动做的还是不够强……
<mengfei> 发个照片看看啊
<yizer> 额。。没相机没手机。。。
<yizer> 怎么办。。
<yizer> 肿么办
<mengfei> 摄像头啊
<yizer> 没有= =||
<yizer> 我给你发配置吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 剛試了, linux mod 裏有除0沒問題
<yizer> 图片发到哪里？
<yizer> 那个地址是啥
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 有預設的異常處理
<Kandu> [21494.188354] div 0
<Kandu> [21494.188374] divide error: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP
<mengfei> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<yizer> 额。。。各自囧阿
<yizer> 好多的问题阿
<yizer> 崩溃
<yizer> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87022
<caleb-> 不知为毛 kernel 3.0 + vbox 4.1.0 不能用
<caleb-> 悲催的
<yizer> 没有xp用的好。。和3D桌面冲突
<yizer> 窗口拉不过去。。等等等
<yizer> 8个桌面让我情何以堪
<mengfei> 你不是也是两个不一样大的屏吗，你的分辨率对的啊，我的分辨率不对
<yizer> 可以一样大，也可以不一样大
<mengfei> 我的强制一样大，
<mengfei> 不好调
<yizer> 改xorg.conf
<mengfei> 不会
<mengfei> ……
<yizer> google+baidu
<yizer> 现百度。。中文没有就去google搜
<mengfei> 懒得折腾了，
<yizer> ubuntu.org上资料比中文的多很多
<yizer> 哈哈
<mengfei> 还是做的不够好啊，windows下就好好的
<yizer> 恩
<yizer> 很多共享的东西不能用，读写访问的问题
<yizer> 唉。。这显示器要能转就无敌了
<mengfei> dell有一款能
<yizer> 额。。这个没架子
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 如果有访问NULL呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 制作U盘安装盘求助（Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339271 我参考官方的安装方法，制作U盘安装盘 有2个不解，而且搜不到解决方法请教高手 1是Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7调用7zg的时候速度爆慢，只有10K不到，新机器速度也太慢了吧 2是使用Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7的时候有个 ...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 也是沒問題的
<Kandu> [  115.391454] access NULL
<Kandu> [  115.391471] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)
<Kandu> [  115.391480] IP: [<ffffffffa0022017>] l_div0+0x17/0x30 [l]
<Kandu> [  115.391495] PGD 71675067 PUD 715e2067 PMD 0
<Kandu> [  115.391505] Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我搞错了, windows不是没有异常处理
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這些預設的異常處理，大學學生做的玩具 os 都有的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: win 是怎麼?
<pangyu> 我说话乱码不？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 有个资料 http://www.xjbz.gov.cn/html/dzzw/wzaq/2006-4/27/15_38_14_807_6.html
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 好像是说
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 首先检查是否有kernel debugger
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 然后检查当前驱动的异常处理的栈
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 如果没有kernel debuuger, 并且栈中元素都不能处理, 或者说栈空, 那么调用蓝屏程序
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這是調試用的異常，幾乎是個 os 都帶
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 剛那 div0 是 int 0 了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 如果OS没有异常处理会怎样
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不会有BSOD了吧?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 沒有寫的，就繼續唄 in3 traps 類型的，直接就繼續
<Kandu> namoamitafo: int0 的沒寫，死循環了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: o
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 有BSOD也说明有异常处理吧?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，還得畫個藍屏出來
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不同的是如果windows的驱动没有写异常处理, windows就直接让内核挂掉, 而linux是继续工作?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: win 的不知道, linux 的沒問題
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過 mod 死了，div 0 和訪問 NULL 指針後我都有 printk 都沒了，只有錯誤信息
<namoamitafo> Kandu: linux如何处理的呢? 是直接停止你的mod?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這不知道了
<namoamitafo> Kan
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 你mod是用pascal写的?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不是，網上抄了段 hello world mod 改的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 就是说如果你发生了div 0之后的语句是没有执行的?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> Kandu: lsmod还在么
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 在的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過 rmmod 刪不掉了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: modprobe -r
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 卡住
<namoamitafo> Kandu: google下
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我不想了解這個
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 玩具OS怎么写? 是参照别人写的还是自己设计?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知別人怎麼做的
<NoIE> #ubuntu-de
<NoIE> ChanServ: 我在 #ubuntu-de 中看到了这个名字，是您吗？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P318 21-2
<caleb-> NoIE: 是啊
<caleb-> NoIE: 居然不认得 ChanServ 大神？
<NoIE> caleb-: 我晦过。
<mayli_> NoIE: ChanServ....
<caleb-> NoIE: 大神还有个妹子叫 NickServ
<gplus> caleb-: 还有其它妹子没？
<mayli_> NoIE: NickServ的癖好是收集人类的密码
<Pwnna> haha
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> SalsServ.
<Pwnna> 别忘了SalsServ
<gplus> Pwnna: 是什么？
<Pwnna> SalsServ?
<Pwnna> 居然不知到
<Pwnna> 。。。
<gplus> Pwnna:
<gplus> Pwnna: 是什么？
<Pwnna> 搜一下
<Pwnna> 搜一下SASL
<mayli_> s
<mayli_> !jrrp
<Pwnna> !google SASL
<lubotu2`> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Pwnna> >.>
<mayli> mayli_:
<mayli_> mayli:
<gplus> Pwnna: 我知道chanserv nickserv memoserv 还有别的什么serv
<Pwnna> sasl
<Pwnna> erm
 * mayli 仿佛一个irssi连接了两遍freenode
<Pwnna> 不知到了
<Pwnna> 知道
<gplus> !google
<lubotu2`> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<gplus> !google salsserv
<lubotu2`> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<gplus> !wik eva
<Houge> 向大家请教一下，相比之不同的安装ubuntu，是不是ubuntu用wubi安装性能会减弱！？
<NoIE> 会有一些比较奇怪的问题。
<Houge> 大家有没有对比过？我实际用下来没有体会到wubi安装后，ubuntu的性能与正常安装相比并没有觉得性能减弱……
<Houge> NoIE: 比方说
<NoIE> Houge: 有什说不能更新。
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy
<Houge> NoIE: 好像我没有遇到过，是不是以前的事情……话说最早出现可以使用wubi的时候，倒是出现过引导失败后我的ubuntu下所有资料报销的情况……
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席找harpy？
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<roylez_> happyaron: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIyNzA0OTY=.html
<centerpoint> chromium怎么记不住webqq的密码?怎么才能记住?
<happyaron> roylez_: 不看主席的东西，都变态。
<adam8157> happyaron: hiahia
<happyaron> adam8157: 面主席的东西很多都变态，所以提前预防了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我上班的时候不敢开他和MeaCulpa的链接...
<adam8157> happyaron: 最近要一直待在帝都么?
<centerpoint> chromium怎么记不住webqq的密码?怎么才能记住?
<happyaron> adam8157: 已经回家了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 呃...
<edison0354> cfy: 庆祝炮姐台萌夺冠！
<c933103> ………c-chat萌戰……
<namoamitafo> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<namoamitafo> !help bug
<c933103> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=4552&highlight= <--這裡的資料還正確嗎？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 沟通无限 Ubuntu 中文IRC频道 以及使用方法
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine同花顺部分菜单还是乱码及如何使用f10？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339278 系统：ubuntu11.04 wine1.3 兴业证券优理宝财富2011(同花顺） 方法：拷贝xp字体到.wine/windows/fonts及usr/share/windows下 修改regedit字体设置 拷贝xp下整个同花顺文件夹至ubuntu 运行hexin.exe 并在系统设置中修改字体为宋体 结果：可运行。 ...
<roylez_> happyaron: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac221047/
<roylez_> happyaron: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac220994/
<cfy> edison0354: avatar是啥?
<edison0354> cfy: 阿凡达……
<cfy> edison0354: .....
 * edison0354 商务部研究员指挪威遭恐怖袭击为“天谴”
 * edison0354 没事干的都来吐槽吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: banshee。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 忘了……………………
<edison0354> happyaron: 马上………………………………………………
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油 ;-)
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy
<roylez_> happyaron: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1djg2tpbtwhj.jpg
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席又发神马？
<cfy> 主席贴过了....
<roylez_> cfy: 我怕harpy没看过
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 哪个是 destine?
<cfy> opera有缓存,一瞬间就打开了.....
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 亮点么.......
<c933103> ………剛問了個問題但我的client没看到答案就force closed了……
<happyaron> 看看主席的破图吧
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 那里边有这的美女么？
<happyaron> roylez_: 神马意思？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没有。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 问主席
<alvin_rxg> 第一个，仿佛可以看到肌肉……
<alvin_rxg> 第二个是不是太薄了？
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，我承认我看了有点恐慌，都他妈太瘦了！
<cfy> emacs lisp有点奇怪
<alvin_rxg> http://bit.ly/oCa6sT
<pointer> 大家好 :)
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍩ 
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你觉得lisp适合大型工程?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 看书说话......
<cfy> 我自己尽量用lisp写...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 高手留步！关于chmod的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339282 高手留步！ 昨天从一快ntfs磁盘往桌面拷贝东西，发现每次双击就会出现问你是执行还是查看的那种对话框 1.png 发现在属性里面去掉“允许以程序执行文件”就可以解决 2.png 因为拷贝过来的是个文件夹，所以在命令界面 chmod 333 -R 文件夹路径 ...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 哦, 你用lisp实现一个计算最大流的程序借我看看.
 * tusooa 一般还是用perl
<euroford> 帮忙看看，还能访问 http://www.python.org 吗？
<euroford> 我这里不知道出了什么问题，访问不了了
<tusooa> euroford: 还没连上去
<euroford> tusooa: 主机挂了？
<euroford> 不应该吧
<tusooa> euroford: 用代理也不行.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 大流?
 * edison0354 因为达芬奇，郭美美只火了两个星期；因为赖昌星，达芬奇只火了一个星期；因为动车，赖昌星只火了半天......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你知道permission这种东西,那里有'标准'么?
<euroford> tusooa: 多谢，看来确实有问题了
<edison0354> cfy: 我在挂代理翻墙下rapidshare和fileserver
<cfy> euroford: 打不开....
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 我也想下....
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是有ssh……
<cfy> edison0354: 需要浏览器的我都泪奔
<edison0354> cfy: 能下到3，4十KB，还算挺快的……
<edison0354> cfy: google freerapid
<edison0354> cfy: java的，全平台，除非你有java厌恶症或者洁癖不装JRE……
<cfy> edison0354: 好麻烦.....源里没有...
<cfy> edison0354: 你的意思是我能在android上跑?
<namoamitafo> cfy: CLRS上的一个算法
<namoamitafo> cfy: 最大流
<edison0354> cfy: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你告诉我permission standard哪里有?
<centerpoint> cfy: 怎么让浏览器记住webqq的密码?
<cfy> centerpoint: 换opera,我再和你说
<edison0354> centerpoint: 用chromium
<namoamitafo> cfy: 什么permission standard
<edison0354> centerpoint: 你就宣传opera吧……
<edison0354> cfy: 上
<centerpoint> edison0354: 我用的用chromium
<edison0354> centerpoint: 发错
<namoamitafo> cfy: 输入/输出格式?
<edison0354> centerpoint: …………………………
<edison0354> centerpoint: 记不住啊……
<cfy> namoamitafo: 就是文件夹有了execute了以后,会怎么样啊之类的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哪里有标准
<cfy> 标准定义的?
<edison0354> cfy: 文件夹能execute？
<cfy> 或者linux标准也行
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 算了吧.
<cfy> edison0354: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0210filepermission.php
<namoamitafo> cfy: 以后再研究
<cfy> namoamitafo: ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- Linux 的檔案權限與目錄配置
<cfy> namoamitafo: 难道在kernel里?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是, 无关的
<cfy> namoamitafo: edison0354: 教程到处都是....可是我想知道源头.....
<centerpoint> cfy: chromium和fx不行吗?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我觉得没意思
<cfy> centerpoint: 不要来问我啊....我又不用.....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 好吧
<cfy> edison0354: 学习下 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 有没有在线网站能繁转简的？
<cfy> edison0354: 我直接看繁体的....要熟悉繁体啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ libreoffice可以轉換
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 转换效果不好的
<happyaron> :q
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> faint....
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> 这是vim....
<namoamitafo> vim还不如ZZ
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 沒有問題，，我轉換 黃帝內經 道藏也沒有問題
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 特别是简体转繁体
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 你一定沒有安裝uno
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 现在也不弄libreoffice, 在Google translation也可以翻译啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 哦
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • kde4环境下的firefox外观设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339286 之前发在了kubuntu那个板块里面，但是有觉得发在这里合适一点。所以再发一次。 我想要美化一下firefox，于是装了oxygen kde 这个主题。 附件里的图片是人家的例图。 但是我就做不到这图的效果，主要有两个问题： 1。怎么把最小化，最 ...
<centerpoint> happyaron: fx为啥不能记住webqq的密码,还有其他的看起来是js生成的小页面
<euroford> 听说，GAE用了python，所以就把python.org给墙了？
<void1> 原来应该是因为python.com的原因吧
<void1> 虽然现在这个原因已经没了
<euroford> void1: 刚才试了一下 python.com，也不行了
<euroford> 真把python归为邪恶工具了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲什麼不把QT牆，，可是有個基於QT的梯子，，
<void1> euroford: 本来是要屏蔽python.com的，顺便把.org屏蔽掉了
<lainme> void1: 屏蔽.org的时候，.com可是好好活着，而且活了很久。.org只有下载页面是被屏蔽的
<euroford> lainme: 现在是*.python.org都不行了
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> euroford: 额。这还真是邪恶的python啊
<lainme> edison0354: :)
<centerpoint> fx为啥不能记住webqq的密码?
<euroford> centerpoint: 这个是网页不让记
<alvin_rxg> firefox 很多密码都不能记住
<alvin_rxg> centerpoint: 好像有 addon 可以强制记住的
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: 我搜了,但是英文烂,没搜出来
<lainme> euroford: 我开了代理也上不了啊。是不是网站本身问题
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不知啊。
<euroford> centerpoint: 银行的密码也是不让客户端记录的
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: euroford 而且根据我的baidu账户看,凡是这种js生成的登录框都不能记住
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: euroford 应该不属于不让记住的情况
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: euroford http://wenku.baidu.com/user/index
<centerpoint> 这个页面弹出的登录框就没法记住
<cfy> namoamitafo: 找到了
<cfy> namoamitafo: IEEE Std 1003.1-2008
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我竟然把ieee这个组织忘记了...
<cfy> edison0354: 呀...不能回复了...
<edison0354> cfy: 你呗和谐了？
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道啊.......
<euroford> centerpoint: 刚才试了一下，可以记住啊
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不錯 http://static.icybear.net/2010/07/gmh.jpg
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> Kandu: 作者没p....这样不好.....
<cfy> Kandu: 作者没ps....这样不好.....
<cfy> Kandu: oreilly没ps...人家会...
<cfy> Kandu: 总的来说...还不错 XD
<cfy> 哦....这几天都没安全更新啊.......真是一周看一次就够了...
<NoIE> http://www.qiyi.com/dongman/20100913/n37124.html
<euroford> cfy: ubuntu的安全更新能力，确实有问题，fedora几乎每天都有
<namoamitafo> euroford: 他用debian stable
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，這是用繪圖工具改的呀? 我還以爲出書了
<cfy> Kandu: faint.......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我问下  貌似debian不定期出版本啊....
<euroford> namoamitafo: debian stable没有用过，听说一个月有一次就不错了吧？
<cfy> euroford: 我从gentoo过来的....好久没更新....有点稍微不习惯,哈哈
<cfy> euroford: 我在哪里看到是,建议一周看一次
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦...半年啊
<euroford> cfy: 这才叫相当稳定，哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣不錯，只有安全更新，不做版本更新
<cfy> 我装debian的时候刚好赶上squeeze XD
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎样让firefox记住webqq密码? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339287 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 centerpoint — 2011-07-24 17:41
<centerpoint> 阿,小k真好
<cfy> Kandu: 我就喜欢这一样 呵呵.这样几乎不可能出问题了.所以stable XD
<cfy> euroford: haha
<Kandu> cfy: 我兩樣都喜歡 (arch|debian) way
<euroford> 一般遇到安全问题，debian的反应速度快吗？
<euroford> 如果超过72小时，就有很大的麻烦了
<cfy> Kandu: arch way咋样的?
<cfy> euroford: 快啊.我记得很快的
<euroford> RHEL好像是承诺72小时限时fix的
<cfy> 承诺啊.....
<cfy> 这个.....
<cfy> 最安全用openbsd么....
<cfy> 无所谓了.....反正我是个人用户.....
<euroford> debian如果想要做到，投入的人力那是相当巨大的
<cfy> euroford: 想做什么?
<euroford> cfy: 限时fix安全问题啊
<cfy> euroford: 一般很快就可以解决了吧.....传说openbsd.....很nb....太注重安全了
<euroford> cfy: 想在服务器领域里混，安全性是一票否决的
<Kandu> cfy: 是說滾動更新這點
<cfy> Kandu: 我啥时侯去尝试一下openbsd,不过肯定是virtualbox里.....
<cfy> euroford: 在我家......都无所谓......
<cfy> 还有人用只有360维护的win xp....
<Kandu> cfy: 據説 FreeBSD 更適合 PC
<cfy> Kandu: 握有虚拟机嘛....不过我没想出bsd的好处....
<cfy> 谁玩过的,说说
<euroford> 麒麟都放弃bsd内核了
<cfy> openbsd:Only two remote holes in the default install, in a heck of a long time!
<metbsd> netbsd好玩好多
<cfy> 比如
 * cfy 饭
<god_yca> who
<god_yca> who want to chat
<god_yca> have
<Kandu> metbsd: 好玩在哪裏?
<god_yca> 终于发现一个人了
<metbsd> netbsd可能是最好的bsd
<god_yca> 初学linux
<god_yca> 前来报道
<Kandu> metbsd: 麒麟也不錯呀
<euroford> Kandu: 麒麟已经放弃bsd内核了
<metbsd> 麒麟没玩过
<Kandu> euroford: 爲什麽要放棄呢?
<euroford> Kandu: 驴和马杂交，只能产生骡子
<euroford> 骡子的染色体是单数，所以没有生殖能力，哈哈
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: euroford : web qq确实不让记住: <form id="loginform" autocomplete="off" name="loginform" action="http://ptlogin2.q
<^k^> ⇪ title: Redirect
<alvin_rxg> centerpoint: 有个啥可以改一下， firefox 5 不知道 nsLogin*.js 在哪……
<namoamitafo> euroford: 骡子的染色体是单数? 不懂.
<euroford> namoamitafo: 父母的染色体，一个是64，一个是62，骡子的染色体=（64+62）/2
<CyrusYzGTt> 生物學了，之前是 社會現象
<namoamitafo> euroford: 马和驴都是2倍的么?
<euroford> namoamitafo: 好像是能繁衍后代的，都是双数的
<CyrusYzGTt> 一陰一陽謂之道
<namoamitafo> euroford: 还有4倍体等等
<CyrusYzGTt> 太陽太陰 少陽少陰 純陽純陰
<euroford> namoamitafo: 还好，地球上的人，染色体数量都是一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> 孤陽不長，獨陰不生
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是
<namoamitafo> euroford: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/唐氏综合症
<namoamitafo> euroford: 好像没说这种人无后代
<euroford> 惨啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 道生一，一生二，二生三。三生萬物
<euroford> 在大陆，孕妇都会作一项检查，俗称唐筛，就是预防这个的
<CyrusYzGTt> 负阴抱阳，冲气以和；天地交泰，万物翀华。
<CyrusYzGTt> 负阳抱阴，正气以秀；天地华育，万物优美。
<euroford> 这个python.org烦死我了，build python时，测试的时候需要访问，*.python.org
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 easy_install PyPI
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 easy_install或者 PyPI
<Guest83612> 剛剛試過python.org上不了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://www.byvoid.com/blog/scc-tarjan/
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Audacious综合问题阐述，cue ape 乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339289 本文是要阐述关于Audacious 2 的几个问题的新的解决方案。 1.读取cue文件 2.播放ape文件与其它格式 3.乱码问题 1.读取cue文件 现在 MAC - Audacious Input Plugin that supports Monkey's Audio Codec 这个插件已经停止开发，应该使用demac来代替 不知为何只有 h ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: byvoid似乎笔误
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: low(u)的定义中好像没有规定(u, v)是反向边(非交叉边)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<betts> hello
<^k^> betts, 好  ㍪ 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Tarjan算法下面第一个View Code CPP
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 地五行
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不能把交叉边排除
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 要排除的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 1->2, 2->0
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dfn[0]=low[0]=0
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dfn[1]=low[1]=1
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dfn[2]=low[2]=2
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 2 到 0 的边不能算
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看他代码没有排除交叉边
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你要保证在栈中的啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 他用了 instack[]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 但是没有排除交叉边
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 排除交叉边好像就不对了, 我有个例子:
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: (1, 2), (2, 1), (1, 3), (3, 2)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: DFS顺序是1 -> 2 (backtrace -> 1) -> 3
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: d[1] = 1, d[2] = 2, d[3] = 3
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 计算low[3]的时候如果排除了交叉边, 会发现没有出边, 因此low[3] = d[3]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 问题是排除交叉边的代码我竟然也过了, 说明出针对数据的确很难
<if_else> 各位兄台，为何第二次编译内核后，时间很短？
<if_else> 第一次编译时，real    4m8.601s
<if_else> 修改配置文件后，重新编译，real    0m29.548s
<if_else> 难道只是编译不同的部分？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，你沒有 make clean 或者 make p什麼那個什麼
<NoIE> 我猜你猜测的是猜对了的。
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，没有执行  make clean 是否会编译错误？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 一般不會，除非類似git後，2.6.39到3.0會出現點問題
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 還有個 p什麼的 ，也可以不過我忘記怎麼拼寫了
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 不会的吧
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，第一次编译时，会对文件进行预编译，链接，所以没有执行 make clean 第二次
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ git 內核的linux-next很容易出錯的
<if_else> 就不用重复这些操作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 額，，我一般是 cp /boot/config-'uname -r' .config && make oldconfig && make sec..&& make mm && make lib && make fir...&& make ...
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<blueghost> vic:P 刚醒
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，我在编译 gentoo 的内核，没有配置文件参考的？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ ..這樣啊，如果你用 make menuconfig或者make xconfig make qtconfig 或者make gconfig
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 我只做 make && make install modules_install
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: make nconfig
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 最好先把驅動安裝再安裝模塊
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 啥? 你们都make install的?
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: Debian没有这些
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: Debian都首先编译成deb包然后dpkg -i
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..在config之後，我一般就是 make firmware && make modules && make firmware_install && make moudles_install && make install ,,然後 darcut
<dreamysirc> 假如现在根分区用btrfs，那么以后升级btrfs-progs和kernel，还需要重新格式化根分区么？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 如果打成rpm 其它都不需要，，直接make rpm
<widon> 我用wine运行cs看demo直接过热死机了。。。。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: o
<blueghost> 谁编译过 qt4 lib 的, 要多久啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 因爲內核源碼包裏就有 .spec文件，，
<euroford> blueghost: C++的都很长的
<dreamysirc> 假如现在根分区用btrfs，那么以后升级btrfs-progs和kernel，还需要重新
<dreamysirc>              格式化根分区么？
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 知道, 是因为linus的缘故吧?
<euroford> dreamysirc: btrfs应该稳定了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 不是，，linus貌似用其他版本了
<dreamysirc> euroford: 我的提问是，还需要么？
<euroford> linus一直用fedora的
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: linus还一直给redhat提供patch呢
<euroford> dreamysirc: 没有玩过，initramfs-tools会搞定的
<blueghost> vbox 怎么重新分配硬盘大小哇
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..那又如何？
<blueghost> 我的虚拟机剩余5.1kB
<euroford> namoamitafo: 玩底层的人，一般都用fedora
<dreamysirc> euroford: 为啥？
<euroford> gcc,glibc,binutils等等
<euroford> dreamysirc: 你只能试试了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 为啥不能LFS
<dreamysirc> gcc glibc binutils其他都有呀
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我是从binutils/gcc/glibc的邮件列表中看到的
<euroford> 这帮人都是在fedora上测试的
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐11.04下最稳定的QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339292 经过测试，能稳定运行的版本只有QQ2010版，我下载的是官方原版。有一些功能无法使用。不过运行很稳定，不崩溃，不掉线。 简单单说一下安装过程，下面这段是网易转来的，作者叫argan。他写的是安装2011，但是经过测速，QQ会崩溃。 首先安装WINE ...
<blueghost> vic:P 我分配到 home 的空间太小了
<vic> blueghost: 你分了多少？
<euroford> 100GB
<blueghost> 忘了, 几百mb
<cfy> blueghost: 你一定是 server咯
<blueghost> cfy:P 不是
<tusooa> hi, all
<tusooa> ^k^: anything?
<tusooa> ^k^: `new
<blueghost> arch 删除软件是 pacman 加啥参数 -R???
<tusooa> blueghost: pacman -R
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<blueghost> thx
<cfy> blueghost: 那几百mb........
<vic> blueghost: pacman -Rdns
<vic> blueghost: home你分几百m  你是凶人 啊
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> /dev/sda7      ext4       92G   81G  7.0G   92% /home
<tusooa> http://repo.archlinux.fr/ 这个怎么回事,上不上去了.
<edison0354> blueghost: 几百M的/home……你凶残……
<vic> 看看咱的
<vic>     /dev/sda3      ext4      219G   44G  164G  21% /home
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> vic: 吾就160G的硬盘.
<vic> tusooa: 你好小哦
<vic> tusooa: 哈哈
<tusooa> 当然可以接移动硬盘,不过现在没接.
<vic> 米有移动硬盘的路过
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> edison0354:P :)
 * vic 话说这里有用chakra的没啊
<happyaron> edison0354: fcitx 4.1 分包容易死人。。。死了的话记得烧纸。
<happyaron> vic: wengxt AT gmail.com
<happyaron> vic: 他用
<tusooa> happyaron: fcitx要分包?
<happyaron> tusooa: debian里要分啊
<happyaron> tusooa: 4.0.x 已经分了很多了，4.1.x更彻底了。。。
<tusooa> happyaron: 为啥?
<vic> happyaron: 他irc 论坛 t g+ 都叫啥名
<csslayer> chakra 用户在此
<happyaron> tusooa: fcitx 4 已经彻底重新构架了，高度模块化
<happyaron> vic: 就是 csslayer
<tusooa> http://hotot.org/ 这网站,截图都是中文的,文字是英文的.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hotot - A microblogging client for Linux
 * happyaron 吃饭，吃完继续编 description...
<tusooa> 您在此是因为 Launchpad 使用 Launchpad 登录服务。 很无语...
<blueghost> 别说编译了, 我解压还没解完呢
<happyaron> tusooa: 给 jhuangjiahua # gmail.com 发邮件说。
<tusooa> happyaron: 这是啥?
<blueghost> tusooa:P 推特客户端??
<tusooa> blueghost: 貌似是.
<blueghost> tusooa:P 中国人开发的??
<csslayer> tusooa: blueghost ……不用貌似，就是。 shellex 和 shellexy
<blueghost> vic:P 有点想打退堂鼓了, qt4 lib 好大啊. 不知要编译多久
<blueghost> csslayer:P 哦.
<blueghost> 压缩还没压缩玩
 * adam8157 hotot的那个刷新的显示还是一直在么?
<uni00> ubuntu只要没插网线开机就死机，有人知道怎么回事吗？
<blueghost> 错了反了, 解压都好久
<tusooa> https://launchpad.net/~hotot-team/+members
<vic> csslayer: 话说，就是没直接找你。。。。
<csslayer> vic: 啥？
<vic> csslayer: chakra咋样？？
<csslayer> vic: 还行吧，我挺喜欢
<csslayer> vic: 基本和g系程序说再见的发行版
<vic> csslayer: 源啥的，还有一些gtk软件都无碍？？
<csslayer> vic: 重要的没有替代的没啥障碍
<csslayer> vic: 官方大概只有这些 http://chakra-project.org/packages/index.php?subdir=bundles%2Fi686&sortby=name
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Chakra Project - Packages
<edison0354> happyaron: 你成DD了？
<edison0354> csslayer: 惊现 csslayer
<edison0354> csslayer: 表示围观
<vic> csslayer: 可以从arch直接升级到chakra不
<edison0354> happyaron: 我翻墙下的动画都快下完了……囧……
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..那又如何？？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 神之記事本
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不好看
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 第一话看了一半就弃了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ...
<blueghost> vic:P 开始编译了
<vic> blueghost: 加油了
 * edison0354 Google reader是不是有点小改版了？
<duan> 我要移除移动硬盘，点击“安全移除驱动器”之后，笔记本就黑屏了。外接鼠标和触摸板都没反应，capslock灯在闪烁。
<fighterlyt> 为受难的人们，祈祷
<CyrusYzGTt> 为受苦受难的人们，滅世
<duan> 难道是受苦我一人幸福千万家
<happyaron> edison0354: 我早就是DD了啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<euroford> duan: kernel panic
<tusooa> 这段期间来访者的总数	4561
<euroford> tusooa: hotot是什么？
<fighterlyt> twitter 客户端
<euroford> 是这个 http://www.hotot.org/ ？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hotot - A microblogging client for Linux
<tusooa> https://code.launchpad.net/~hotot-team
<euroford> tusooa: python的，好啊。
<tusooa> euroford: python的,慢啊.
<fighterlyt> 速度很不错
<fighterlyt> PYthon
<euroford> tusooa: 这个hotot和gwibber有什么区别？
<tusooa> euroford: 不知道.没用过gwibber
<naked89> gwibber是什么东西
<centerpoint> Think_ZF: hi
<euroford> tusooa: ubuntu中默认的微博客户端
<euroford> 硅博
<tusooa> euroford: .
<zss> 大家用的gnome3是哪个版本呢
<zss> 我arch还是3.0.2
<naked89> fedora
<zss> 看到linuxtoy 说有3.2了
<cfy> 个发行版直接有区别么?
<cfy> 有很大区别么
<cfy> 个人感觉没啥区别啊.....
<happyaron> csslayer: ping?
<naked89> imax和3D有什么区别？
<csslayer> happyaron: 64 bytes from csslayer : icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=442 ms
<cfy> .
<euroford> tusooa: 中国人玩tweet，用户很麻烦的啊
<cfy> 相当麻烦
<naked89> tweet是什么？
<ugoubuntu> twitter?
<cfy> 我感觉是动词....
<naked89> 天朝怎么玩？
<euroford> 不好意思，拼错了
<cfy> 哦....好像又不是...
<cfy> 我查查..
<naked89> Tweet就是用户发到Twitter上的信息。为了接收或者发送Tweets首先要注册一个免费的Twitter帐号。可以把Twitter当做一个博客，如果你将所有的信息公开，这样所有人都可以在您的Twitter主页上看到它们。
<euroford> 我是想问，这个hotot支持retweet吗？
<ugoubuntu> 唉，重装了系统 ipv6也懒得配了。干脆就不上facebook了。
<cfy> Tweets are text-based posts of up to 140 characters displayed on the user's profile page.
<happyaron> euroford: 支持
<centerpoint> duan: capslock闪烁表示本本挂了, step1: 拔掉电源 ; step2: 卸下电池
<namoamitafo> libq老是显示重复消息, 怎么回事
<tusooa> euroford: 刚试过,可以的.
<euroford> happyaron: 是像gwibber那样的native retweet？
<namoamitafo> lainme: libq似乎老是显示同样信息
<csslayer> tusooa: 你现在用的是hg里面的fcitx？
<blueghost> zss:P 你以为这里的人都在用 gnome3 吗
<naked89> 天朝怎么玩推特
<blueghost> naked89:P 翻墙
<lainme> namoamitafo: 我不懂……我只打包
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: libqq-pidgin ?
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: y
<naked89> 翻墙速度好慢
<blueghost> naked89:P 我们翻墙去偷窥 alvin_rxg
<naked89> 好
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 好久不更新了
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 姐
<happyaron> euroford: 没用过gwibber，但可以确定hotot的RT是twitter官方的那个
<happyaron> euroford: 不是自己写个RT blah blah blah
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 不知道为什么 总感觉你是个女的.
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 有个重大缺陷,改分组名字,整个分组好友被删除
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 见到ee了没?
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 而且是那种善解人意 的 大姐姐
<roylez_> cfy: 没...
<naked89> ass
<centerpoint> blueghost: 好妹妹,知我如你,足以
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么会?应该已经到上海了
<blueghost> .....
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 那人毕业了
<roylez_> cfy: 他在虹口瞻仰日本人...
<cfy> roylez_: 啊.......
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 不晓得
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 没人接力
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 和尚平时玩啥呢
<naked89> 最近有什么好看的电影？
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 你去接
<blueghost> naked89:P 变形金刚3
<centerpoint> blueghost: 对c一窍不通
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 不一定的用 c 哇
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<blueghost> python
<naked89> blueghost: 变3票都买 不到
<blueghost> 头疼
<naked89> 纽
<naked89> 纠结
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 真和尚？
<cfy> naked89: 来嘉兴....
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你是居士?
<cfy> 嘉兴买得到....
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 他明知不是故说
<namoamitafo> Kandu: no
<naked89> 想看imax
<naked89> 嘉兴有木有
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 不奇怪. 现在的和尚都用 iphone
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 出家了?
<cfy> naked89: 你上海?
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 而且他换着nick在问
<naked89> cfy: no
<centerpoint> blueghost: 如果用webqq做接口是不是更简单些?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是这个，而是他用 linux..
<cfy> naked89: 那你哪里?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: No
<blueghost> naked89:P 你以为我们都在嘉兴吗
<naked89> cfy:春城
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P :)
<cfy> naked89: 这是哪里?
<centerpoint> blueghost: 也不用管什么qq协议
<naked89> blueghost: 为什么会认为我在嘉兴 ？？
<cfy> 都在嘉兴?
<naked89> 春城
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 这我不知道. 我对 qq 不感冒.
<blueghost> 叫春??
<euroford> happyaron: twitter的第三方应用，应该有很多，搞这个什么动机呢？不理解
<naked89> …………
<blueghost> centerpoint:P webqq 有提供 api??
<blueghost> knownbad:P 真早.
<blueghost> 编译 qt 好痛苦啊
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 我发现我应该写个bot回答你.
<naked89> twitter有账号注册了  都没得用
<centerpoint> blueghost: 不是,web qq 所有操作都是 http的常规传输,模拟就行了
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 有点不确定
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 不能
<blueghost> 腾讯应该会有措施阻止你的
<alvin_rxg> test
<cfy> test failed...
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍬ 
<namoamitafo> 模拟webqq早已做不到了
<centerpoint> blueghost: namoamitafo 刚用firebug 看了下,发个消息都是类似这样的: http://d.web2.qq.com/channel/send_buddy_msg2
<blueghost> test pass
<vic> csslayer: chakra可以直接用arch的home不？
<^k^> blueghost, ....  ㍬ 
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 不行的
<csslayer> vic: 可以吧
<centerpoint> blueghost: namoamitafo post方法
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: ?
<vic> csslayer: 还有未来的发展方向是抛弃arch ？还是
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 前两天其他人讨论过
<csslayer> vic: 早就和arch分家有自己独立的源了
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 现在webqq每上一次会随机分配一个号
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 不知道, 我想应该不会容易. 不是说一定不行, 只是说腾讯应该有措施保护自己api的
<vic> csslayer: 我的意思是基于arch 还是自己搞
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 这很正常阿,每次自动登录,然后抓取那个号就行
<csslayer> v
<blueghost> 登录可能就是问题
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 因为有人尝试了
<csslayer> vic: 现在已经不算基于arch了
<duan> centerpoint:我就是那么干的，可是我想知道原因
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 我这样对付过飞信 ,没问题.可以用wap fetion做接口,从命令行发短信
<vic> csslayer: 汗。。。。那还是不转了。。。洁癖不是很严重
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: libqq有时会重复收到消息
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 也不能这么说, 别人尝试不成功, 不一定 他就不行
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 那你尝试看
<naked89> 看不懂 你们说什么！！
<duan> 但是腾讯决不是移动
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 是因为部分信息丢失
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: ?
<centerpoint> duan: 倒也是,腾讯比移动阴损多了
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 努力, 虽然不看好. 但我还是支持你.
<duan> 腾讯自身就是仿造，它肯定知道怎样避免别人翻墙
<naked89> centerpoint: 弄什么东西  多qq？？
<duan> 不过还是加油
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 可能最后你让我们这些不看好的人最终大跌眼睛
<duan> 整死腾讯
<naked89> 大家要开发什么？
<blueghost> naked89:P 我姐要开发 webqq 的 gui 版本
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 弄个 cli 的 qq 怎么样
<naked89> blueghost: 你姐是谁？
<blueghost> naked89:P centerpoint
<naked89> blueghost: centerpoint是女？
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 弄个 守护进程. 在 cli 中发送 message
<centerpoint> naked89: 没看出来?
<naked89> centerpoint: 怎么看？
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 有人回复, 通过系统通知 现实
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 这个多有意思
<naked89> centerpoint: 翻墙看？
<centerpoint> blueghost: 为了我的好妹妹,我试试
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 加油
<blueghost> 国外有啥 类似 qq 的软件啊. icq 好像已经死了吧
<naked89> 根目录分区不够用了  是不是只能重装系统
<vic> 去下个chakra 虚拟机折腾下。。。不知道可不可以把虚拟机的文件复制出来 直接覆盖 就不用装俩遍了
<naked89> 复杂了点
<centerpoint> blueghost: webqq时刻都有2个请求在连接服务器的2个channel,当有消息时候,服务器就传信息回来,并结束这个连接,client马上再生成一个新连接.他就是靠这样的长连接来保证消息的实时性. 把不面向连接的http打造成一个稳定连接的.....连接
<naked89> centerpoint: 姐是高手 ！
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> naked89:P 是啊, 我感到自豪
<naked89> 姐是计算机的
 * centerpoint 脸红 .... naked89  你看你这名字,多然人不好意思...还nake....
<naked89> 反正你们又看不到   意淫去吧
<naked89> :-))
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 看样子是没人了哦
<naked89> 有
<vic> 12个小时，。，，，，orz
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 他还89呢
<naked89> blueghost: 怎么了？
<blueghost> centerpoint:P 我就不明白怎么不把他给屏蔽了
<naked8964> 好吧
<naked89> 伤心啊
<centerpoint> naked89 你应该叫69
<naked89> centerpoint: why？
<alvin_rxg> 傻逼了吧～
<naked89> naked89664:可怜的孩子  在六 四出生
<blueghost> vic 刚 configure 完, 现在才正式编译, 不知道还要多久才能玩
<blueghost> vic 刚 configure 完, 现在才正式编译, 不知道还要多久才能完
<vic> blueghost: 明天这时候估计差不多了
<blueghost> .................
<blueghost> 别吓我
<naked89> empathy输入框怎么弄得大点？
<vic> 哈哈  因为明天这时候我就把chakra下载完了 orz。。
<alvin_rxg> 多大个东西要下24个小时？
<euroford> 这个www.python.org挂得也太厉害了，到现在还不行
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<vic> chakra。。nnd 慢的一塌糊涂
<blueghost> knownbad:P 美国在闹债务上限???
<blueghost> knownbad:P 中国人民表示毫无压力
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/ 这个网站大家能看到内容吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: tusooa - Tusooa
<blueghost> tusooa:P k 已经看到了
<tusooa> ^k^: 这,..难道是吾网络配置的问题?
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<blueghost> tusooa:P 还有风云人物??? 加我姐上去
<vic> nnd 多久没体验 10k的速度了
<tusooa> blueghost: 不是吾写的.
<tusooa> blueghost: 那网站吾这里只能看到个标题cdn无内容
<blueghost> vic:P 我刚体验完. 下 qt 就10K左右
<tusooa> 现在好了.
<vic> blueghost: 握手
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 高铁真是安全
<alvin_rxg> 1 + 1 = 2
<tusooa> blueghost: 加个不字.
<blueghost> 什么不字
<blueghost> “总体来说，政府是衣食父母，应听政府的话”。
<alvin_rxg> 还是封建社会呐
<blueghost> :)
<haha> 大家好
<^k^> haha, 好  ㍭ 
<dante_> 大家好啊
<blueghost> dante_:P 各有各的烦恼
<dante_> 晕啊
<dante_> 我第一次用irc
<dante_> 具体怎么用啊？
<blueghost> 貌似, qtcreator 没有直接源码包下载啊
<blueghost> dante_:P 你不是用着吗
<blueghost> dante_:P 你还想怎么样
<blueghost> dante_:P 你想在 irc 中播放音乐吗
<dante_> 不是
<dante_> 截图的没····
<blueghost> dante_:P 啥子截图
<dante_> 怎么传送文件呢？
<dante_> 私聊怎么弄？
<blueghost> dcc
<dante_> dcc？
<dante_> 有人来了
<blueghost> 和尚, 教教他
<dante_> who
<dante_> ？？？？
<dante_> ip在google上可以找到村子
<dante_> ？
<Evanescence> tusooa: 你网站不错啊，长见识了，尤其是那个风云录。。
<tusooa> Evanescence: er,那是从论坛cp的.
<tusooa> .
<vic_> nnd 用webirc顶一下吧
<Evanescence> tusooa: 谁写的，这么牛逼，好像是叫copyier的
<vic_> 还是迅雷牛逼啊，从10k直接提升到400k
<Evanescence> tusooa: 刚才能打开，现在怎么又不行了，你停了服务？
<dante_> 怎么清屏？
<Evanescence> 没，可以
<dante_> cls？
<tusooa> Evanescence: 月下叹逍遥.文章最前边有帖子链接啊.那copier注释,是吾添加的.
<Evanescence> tusooa: 哦
<alvin_rxg> vic_: 迅雷…… md5 完蛋咯
<vic_> alvin_rxg: ？？？
<Evanescence> tusooa: 我纠结了，你的网站访问时好时坏的，。。。是不是架在国外的？
<alvin_rxg> vic_: 迅雷下东西， md5sum 从来就没对过
<vic_> alvin_rxg: 这么邪乎啊 我一会试试
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装的ubuntu 11.04 开机后无操作 20分钟后cpu到71度？想问一下cpu和核心温度为什么相差那么远？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339313 今天试了一下，开机后等了20分钟后 打开终端 输入 sensors 显示如图： 选区_002.png 温度高估计是 电脑买的时间长了。 想问一下 temp1是什么意思？ 为什么和下面的 core1和 core ...
<vic_> alvin_rxg: 我的md5完全正确。。看来是你人品有问题啊 哈哈哈
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: thunder下稀缺资源用的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 见过tarjan的正确性证明么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 么人了？
<mikeandmore> namoamitafo: 见过，忘了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有一个性质是显然的
<mikeandmore> alvin_rxg: 虾米？偶陪你玩呢
<alvin_rxg> ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有一个性质比较基本, 强连通分支中存在一个点v, 使得整个强连通分支在子树v中.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对深度优先搜索树而言
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<happyaron> zsync 是好东西。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 并且还有一个性质, 就是说子树v内不存在u, 使得u的反向边的另一结点在root-v路径上, 这是low计算的一部分, 但是另一部分就难刻画了
<cfy> happyaron: 还是要在服务器上运行一次zsync啊
<happyaron> cfy: 客户端省事。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么省事了?不是有axel?aria2c么?
<happyaron> cfy: 可以少下载啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 什么意思?产生少量的差异?
<cfy> happyaron: 用par2
<happyaron> cfy: par2 是啥
<cfy> happyaron: 文件恢复软件
<happyaron> o
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在DFS-VISIT(u)进行到准备开始检查d[u] == low[u]之前, 我们发现栈中保存的是到当前为止所有灰色结点(就是root-u路径上的点), 以及到当前为止黑色结点(DFS-VISIT完全调用好)的并且d != low的点.
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> happyaron: 你加入ABB了？
<tenzu> roylez_: github被墙了没？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你在墙内？github偶尔会被reset，多试几次
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个说法部队
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯，我可能会用到那个，homebrew
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 现在新的fcitx, sunpinyin是否会保存用户词库
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd有钱人
<happyaron> roylez_: abb 是啥。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过我不知道有啥好装的
<tenzu> roylez_: happyaron 碎蛋那个？
<blueghost> 还没完啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 对，我测试下harpy看了我发的视频链接没有
<tenzu> roylez_: 哦了
<roylez_> tenzu: irssi？
<tenzu> roylez_: colloquy
<blueghost> 对了
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 会
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道有没有screen用
<blueghost> 可不可以同过 chroot 在 ubuntu 下弄个 arch 环境啊
<happyaron> tenzu: roylez_ 不知道。
<roylez_> tenzu: 默认就带了吧，不用你用brew
<blueghost> 有没可能哇
<tenzu> roylez_: 没screen，有irssi
<blueghost> 可不可以同过 chroot 在 ubuntu 下弄个 arch 环境啊
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<namoamitafo> happyaron: How to upgrade
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 可以
<happyaron> namoamitafo: upgrade what?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin
<tenzu> roylez_: 装个irssi也要make半天
<happyaron> namoamitafo: apt-get install fcitx-sunpinyin
<roylez_> tenzu: 谁叫你要用果机的
<namoamitafo> happyaron: debian?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: apt-cache policy fcitx-sunpinyin, 还没发现new version, 我update下数据库
<tenzu> roylez_: 还好是公家机器，先拿来做试验
<linsux> 为什么要make irssi?
<happyaron> n
<happyaron> namoamitafo: squeeze吗？
<Ucarenya> 铁老大最近火了
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 有unstable和experimental的源
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 那早就已经有fcitx-sunpinyin了
<happyaron> namoamitafo: squeeze可以用backports
<happyaron> Ucarenya: 让你发现了
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 有, 但是不能保存用户词库
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 我的似乎是能的。。。
<phoenixlzx> 有在南京信息工程大学的没...
<roylez_> tenzu: sunpinyin居然在archlinux的community里面
<tenzu> roylez_: 没注意以前在哪儿
<linsux> arch好像有fcitx-sunpinyin的
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 要怎么做呢, 我用虚拟机装 arch 好慢啊
<blueghost> mayli:P 妹好
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 例如"不对"这个词语, 老是优先级在后面
<tenzu> roylez_: 完蛋，卡住了，从ftp.gnome.org下载，超慢
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席, arch太不随大流了... http://www.archlinux.org/news/dropping-tcp_wrappers-support/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - News: Dropping tcp_wrappers support
<roylez_> adam8157: 从来没用过
<roylez_> adam8157: 随大流y不一定好阿，随大流上grub2？
<adam8157> roylez_: hosts.deny hosts.allow你都没用过?
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 我也不清楚。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 用这干什么，又没人攻击我
<adam8157> roylez_: 别说, 我还对grub2比较有爱呢...
<linsux> arch太依赖那个wiki了，也不好
<roylez_> adam8157: 你入邪了
<edison0354> adam8157: grub2+1
<adam8157> roylez_: 呵呵
<blueghost> roylez:P arch 不用 grub2 用啥
<adam8157> edison0354: =3
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛, 好久没用, 有点忘了, 帮你查下
<roylez_> blueghost: grub 0.97
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> roylez:P 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: http://t.co/JXYBDl1
<blueghost> 还有没有用 lilo 的
<edison0354> blueghost: 有控loli的
<roylez_> adam8157: 还要a挂代理看，烦
<linsux> 好的linux也不该过于依赖文档
<adam8157> roylez_: http://kusoing.com/archives/7188
<dreamysirc> repo.archlinux.fr 怎么了
<adam8157> roylez_: 都忘了墙这回事儿了
<roylez_> adam8157: 广告...
<blueghost> 又一次大难兴邦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯, 笑喷了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> blueghost: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux
<tenzu> 可恶，我看不到
<Ucarenya> roylez_: 我新内核明天要接显示器才敢起，就怕grub XML 写错
<namoamitafo> Ucarenya: 你现在切换下内核也可以
<Ucarenya> namoamitafo: XML 太蛋疼，不敢
<dreamysirc> blueghost: repo.archlinux.fr 怎么了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你上得了么？
<soiamso> http://v.news.163.com/video/2011/7/E/0/V78PT56E0.html
<soiamso>  终于出大事了
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 应该是被墙了
<linsux> 真是先知先觉啊
<linsux> soiamso
<Ucarenya> 还分析个鸟，已经掩埋了
<soiamso> linsux: 好像我没有估计过出大事吧
<soiamso> linsux: 编程那个没有问题，运营方脑子有问题，
<Ucarenya> 日本新干线调度系统用linux
<Ucarenya> 我国不知用啥。。。跑的应用一定很傻
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 怎么办？
<soiamso> linsux: 估计是为了减少全线停运，而降低了安全级别
<linsux> 日本新干线用solaris的
<Ucarenya> 新干线那时候还没Linux
<soiamso> 以前武广抽烟会停驶，后来不停了。
<Ucarenya> 所以我怀疑调度系统升级过和多次
<soiamso> linsux: 那个时候 solaris 也没有 60年代
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 所以都是运营方不合理的要求导致的，可以直接吧头目免职
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 已经免职了......真是先知先觉
<Ucarenya> 那时候日本和美国计算机系统还是两个体系？
<Ucarenya> nec
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 有一台车的监控系统下线了，肯定全线停车吧。现在好下线了，直接追尾
<Ucarenya> 上海的已经免了
<linsux> 免职有毛用，人都死了
<Ucarenya> 司机一个电话就可以了
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 我说最高领导阿，跟温州那个有个屁关系
<Ucarenya> 居然停在那里那么久都
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 你觉得可能么
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 司机培训的时候是按照没有升级前的监控系统来思考的，
<Ucarenya> 而且停在高架，哎
<linsux> 原来事故原因是这个上海铁路局局长啊
<linsux> 这下就放心了
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 监控系统升级了，没有通知司机。。。。
<Ucarenya> 车厢都埋掉了
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 那个监控系统太牛了，只能监控五分钟。。
<Ucarenya> 牛
<blueghost> 报道称，据警方消息人士透露，12名中国乘客乘坐一架菲律宾国内航班，从马尼拉前往宿雾市。菲律宾总统阿基诺的姐姐玛莉亚及其丈夫艾尔登也坐在这架飞机上。在飞机航行过程中，艾尔登要求飞机上的中国乘客降低嗓门，但其中一位乘客掐住他的脖子，双方爆发冲突。
<Ucarenya> 反正现在是纯人为了
<soiamso> Ucarenya: http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/special/wzdongchetuogui/content-3/detail_2011_07/24/7905246_0.shtml
<Ucarenya> 证据被毁了
<linsux> 把菲律宾这个国家从地图上抹了
<soiamso> Ucarenya: 估计被小工改了
<Ucarenya> 中国大妈做飞机经常这样
<linsux> 菲律宾女佣太嚣张了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛! 看了没?
<Ucarenya> 乱说，我去过菲律宾，大部分人挺有礼貌的
<Ucarenya> 我见过中国游客坐地打牌被捕的
<Ucarenya> 在人家弥撒场地门口打牌
<linsux> 菲律宾这个垃圾国家，被美国强奸了，就认美国作干爹了，现在帮助美国对付中国了
<linsux> 太恶心了
<ilovezoe> 。。
<Ucarenya> 性质基本和在少林，门口做爱一样
<linsux> 抢占中国南海
<blueghost> 没看
<ilovezoe> 看啥子
<blueghost> linsux:P 中国是个伟大的国家, 因被敬爱的党妈妈强奸了
<Athrun> 抢占中国南海，中国政府除了抗议还会什么?
<Ucarenya> linsux: 没能力保障的领海，光靠叫没用的
<blueghost> Athrun:P 还会在飞机上大嗓们
<linsux> 菲律宾被日本强奸过，然后被美国强奸，现在却上瘾了，替主子卖命
<linsux> 小国家就是这么下贱
<blueghost> 对没错, 中国被共党强奸了, 只会大嗓门而已
<Athrun> 南海中国最简单的方法就是在那修个海军基地，然后宣布巡航舰和核潜艇巡航，看哪个国家敢进南海
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 你叫我看什么
<linsux> sb，你懂个p
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 看了
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 我在看新闻, 没留意你说的.
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P
<euroford> 刚刚在irc中问了一下，python.org 确实挂了
<linsux> Perl,c,java这些你学好了吗
<linsux> 这三门会了python,php就基本可以作罢了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 那个archwiki
<euroford> linsux: 等你学会了Perl,c,java，就知道python的威力了，哈哈
<linsux> python有啥威力了
<namoamitafo> euroford: Perl, C, Java, 关键在于The C Programming Language吧?
<euroford> namoamitafo: C最重要了。
<linsux> 如果啥都不懂，学python无妨
<linsux> 如果懂C,PASCAL这些，没必要学Python
<linsux> 直接perl, 模块多
<ilovezoe> 是说python对于那些来说是多余的？
<namoamitafo> euroford: C里面最重要的是K&R吧?
<cfy> euroford: python有啥威力了?
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我一般只玩标准C和GCC扩展
<silverzhao> 今天重装了arch，可是http://repo.archlinux.fr不能访问了，导致不能安装yaourt，大家有什么办法吗？
<blueghost> namoamitafo:P 看到了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<linsux> Python就好像arch--非主流
<linsux> perl java就好像redhat系列--主流
<silverzhao> 或者谁可以将yaourt的安装包发给我呀，现在很多软件都靠它活了。
<euroford> linsux: 你知道在redhat系统中，用python多，还是用perl多？
<linsux> 拿来玩python可以，正经编程，还是perl, java吧
<happyaron> 一点java都没有的路过。
<cfy> 有没有人用过htop?
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/164670
<cfy> sortby MEM%以后多出很多进程
<cfy> 看图,
<cfy> virtualbox的就有14个....
<linsux> euroford, 我看不懂你问甚么，你觉得在厨房用筷子的多还是用勺子的多
<euroford> cfy: 线程
<cfy> 而实际: $ ps auxww|grep -i virtual|grep -v grep|wc -l
<cfy> 3
<cfy> euroford: 线程么?哦,那也有pid?
<cfy> 线程也有pid?
<euroford> cfy: 是的
<euroford> ps 也是可以看线程的，有一个参数
<euroford> ps axms
<cfy> euroford: 嗯,m参数
<cfy> 原来如此,
<cfy> 好的.我隐藏thread了
<cfy> 嗯,top里是H,显示thread
<euroford> 刚才在google中搜“python.org is down”，搜出一堆，看来这个python.org经常挂掉的
<silverzhao> 麻烦大家帮忙看一下 http://repo.archlinux.fr 这个网站可以访问吗？多谢了！
<euroford> silverzhao: python的网站在荷兰，repo.archlinux.fr在法国，不会出什么大事情了吧？
<silverzhao> euroford: 终于有人回复了！http://repo.archlinux.fr 这个是archlinux中用来下载yaourt的，
<silverzhao> euroford: 你可以访问吗？
<euroford> 不行啊
<euroford> 症状类似，都是超时
<silverzhao> euroford: 哎，郁闷！我现在就等着安装yaourt了，一堆要靠它活呢！你是用的arch吗？
<euroford> silverzhao: 我这里build python，测试网络功能的时候，需要访问*.python.org
<ilovezoe> 内部错误:‏‎connect() timed out![Reload http://repo.archlinux.fr/]
<silverzhao> ilovezoe: 谢谢回复！请问你是用的archlinux吗？
<ilovezoe> yaourt-0.9.3.2-1-any.pkg.tar.xz
<ilovezoe> 我有一个。编译好的。
<silverzhao> ilovezoe: 太好了！我现在正到处在找一个编译好的呢！
<blueghost> 编译 qt 是个痛苦的事情啊
<silverzhao> ilovezoe: 麻烦发到我邮箱好吗？ silverzhaojr@gmail.com 谢谢了！
<euroford> blueghost: 比编译内核时间还长吧
<ilovezoe> silverzhao: 349be19ecea6d1befd813014935e8772 没编译的包md5是这个。
<silverzhao> ilovezoe: 好的，谢谢!
<euroford> 刚才进#python，还需要注册nickname，很麻烦的
<euroford> 不过还好，注册后，就不怕nickname冲突了
<blueghost> euroford:P 还没完呢
<euroford> blueghost: 你也是从下午就开始了吧？
<euroford> 是不是QT的测试程序，也需要访问网站？
<euroford> 不等了，睡觉去了
<Tenzu> 手机进来不容易
<Tenzu> 测试
<Tenzu> 你好
<^k^> Tenzu, ....  ㍘ 
<Tenzu> ^k^: 收到
<^k^> Tenzu, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<Tenzu> 人机合一了么？
<vic> 虚拟机开始折腾chakra
<blueghost> 晚上9点多开始
<blueghost> knownbad:P 硬盘怎么安装 arch 啊
<blueghost> knownbad:P 如果我编译 qt4 官网的 能解决我那问题, 我想换 arch 了
<ilovezoe> blueghost: 你昨晚不是已经虚拟机arch了么
<blueghost> ilovezoe:P 我想本机装 arch 啊
<blueghost> 虚拟机装 简单啊
<blueghost> 我猫在外面打架, 又找不到他
<knownbad> 不就同样步骤吗？
<blueghost> 不刻盘啊
<knownbad> 你猫跟你一样的思春
<blueghost> 不用 光盘启动. 只要能启动,下面就知道怎么做了
<knownbad> usb memory stick.
<knownbad> 叫 u 盘吧？
<blueghost> knownbad:P 楼梯口有个大门, 平时走不出去, 但那公猫总要出去, 所以我让他出去一次, 明早去找他
<knownbad> 哦，你已刻盘？  那还问？
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦, 那怎么做 u 盘的启动盘啊. ubuntu 我知道怎么做, arch 不知道
<blueghost> knownbad:P 没刻啊
<ilovezoe> 。。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我 dvd 驱动坏了
<ilovezoe> dd if=arch.iso of=/dev/sdx
<alvin_rxg> dd if=arch-iso.iso of=/dev/sd?
<blueghost> 谢谢
<knownbad> sudo dd if=你的 iso of=/dev/你的 u 盘 bs=1MB.
<blueghost> 谢谢 alvin_rxg , knownbad , ilovezoe
<ilovezoe> blueghost: u盘的东西会没掉。
<blueghost> ilovezoe:P 没事.
<blueghost> bs=1MB啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 读1M，写1M
<blueghost> 我先去验证下是否是 arch 的qt的问题. 正在编译 官网的 qt. 如果能解决, 我换 arch 了. 弄个干净的系统. ubuntu 太多东西
<blueghost> 了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 谢谢
<knownbad> 没隔 1MB flush 一下
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 蓝精灵电影有盗版了没？
<blueghost> 但有个我不习惯的. ubuntu 有个工具能找有啥子游戏啥的. 我习惯时不时装些东西. arch 有吗
<knownbad> 英文名字叫什么？
<blueghost> arch的 pacman 可以找一些东西的不
<alvin_rxg> die schlümpfe - -!
<knownbad> pacman = apt-cache search
<alvin_rxg> Les Schtroumpfs
<blueghost> knownbad:P 那我无聊的时候想看看源里有啥东西装, 怎么找呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: pacnet
<knownbad> 但 arch 下很多软件可以自个编译
<blueghost> 哦, 谢谢.
<alvin_rxg>  http://pacnet.karbownicki.com
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦. 其实我更喜欢 gentoo, 但我怕麻烦
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pacnet » ArchLinux
<vic> nnd chakra live cd 竟然要用户密码才能进入
<blueghost> vic:P 你不是睡觉了摸
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_(简体中文)
<blueghost> vic:P 还在编译呢
<vic> blueghost: 没睡，就是切到win去下镜像了 迅雷好快 哈哈
<blueghost> vic:P 有点想换 arch
<knownbad> arch 更好在中间的位子。
<vic> blueghost: 欢迎
<silverzhao> 郁闷！今天好不容易试了直接网络安装archlinux，想不到装好后里面竟然没有ifconfig！
<knownbad> 呃，刚好。
<blueghost> vic:P 但我得先验证那个问题出在哪
<silverzhao> 网上查说换了ip link什么的，郁闷！
<vic> blueghost: 等我虚拟机折腾成功chakra 也许我就换到chakra了 纯qt环境哦
<blueghost> knownbad:P
<vic> blueghost: 你验证吧
<blueghost> vic:P 哦. chakra 是啥??
<knownbad> shakira 的表妹
<blueghost> knownbad:P arch 装好 iso 的东西. 网络需要注意什么啊
<blueghost> .....
<vic> blueghost: 恩。。怎么说呢  原来是arch的一个kde的分包机制，后来单干，现在变成发行版了，特点就是纯qt，实在无法去除gnome的就用bundle形式
<blueghost> vic:P 进去那官网了.
<knownbad> 我通常都连 ethernet cable 装机。
<blueghost> vic:P 哦, kde 的 desktop?? 我还是弄 arch 吧. 弄个超级简单的 wm. icewm
<vic> blueghost: 汗，，，完全没必要啊。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 啥意思. 安装 arch 时装 ethernet cable 吗
<knownbad> 再来就是所有的用 default。  省得那里的 script 出了包。
<knownbad> 有线上网。
<blueghost> vic:P 我喜欢简单的 wm, gnome, kde 太大了. 有点腻了
<blueghost> knownbad:P 就简单高速我怎么做就好
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我怕装完 arch 上不了网, 那我就悲剧了
<knownbad> 等所有的基本软件都装设好，其他的就好办了。
<vic> blueghost: 除非校内网 或者需要验证的破乱玩意  一般没问题啊
<vic> blueghost: kpart kpart
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦, 装好 arch 就可以直接上网了吗?? 怎么拨号呢. 有时我的 dsl 会断
<blueghost> kpart 是啥
<knownbad> 在你切割硬碟前会差你网路的。
<vic> blueghost: 拨号都一样吧
<knownbad> 查。
<blueghost> 哦
<knownbad> 要不插你屁眼。
<vic> blueghost: kpart是kde的一种集成技术，。。随处终端 好爽的
<vic> 不说了 切到win下iso去 刚下的 不能用
<blueghost> vic:P 其实我是菜鸟, 只懂 qt4 编程, 网页. linux 很多概念都不懂
<knownbad> 你不是上了 vm 吗？  白搞了一场？
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> 好的
<vic> blueghost: 东qt4编程 就很牛了
<knownbad> 同样的步骤嘛。
<silverzhao> 郁闷！南京移动居然重置sourceforge.net，不爽！
<blueghost> knownbad:P 关键是我重新装 arch 啊. 不懂 cli 如何拨号. 如果 dsl 争气倒没问题. 怕万一断了, 我就不知道怎么上了.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ppp
<knownbad> 哦，拨号。。。。
<blueghost> 昨天我是在虚拟机中装的 arch 啊. 本来就有 网络的
<knownbad> 找松鼠。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P thx
<blueghost> 有点怕, 重新装的时候有啥问题, 就不知道怎么办了
<blueghost> 还没完啊
<alvin_rxg> 所以好好学英语嘛
<blueghost> 是啊
<alvin_rxg> 有钱有工具就是好啊……电视里正放，俩个人打小游轮
<alvin_rxg> *搭
<blueghost> 有啥好的 wm 推荐啊, 我都玩腻了. openbox, blackbox, fvwm, kde,gnome, unity, icewm, e17, fluxbox, windowmark, afternext
<ilovezoe> 郁闷，没想到pidgin还有自己的字体设定文件~/.purple/gtk...
<blueghost> 还有啥 wm 哇
<blueghost> afterstep
<ilovezoe> awesome
<blueghost> after...啥忘了名字了
<knownbad> 你去 openstep 吧
<alvin_rxg> twm
<ilovezoe> :-D
<blueghost> 不要 title wm, 我的不是宽屏. 而且我是窗口狂, 只要开,就不关的. 平铺的装不下
<knownbad> 不然去死好了。
<blueghost> openstep???
<vic_> 我来了
<knownbad> 更正 afterstep..
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_Manager_(简体中文)
<knownbad> 你该先查下 wiki。
<vic_> 好久没去看wiki了  arch就是懒人系统 折腾一次 终身不管了
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦, 那个不大喜欢
 * knownbad 洗澡去
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cream.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cream: 一个新的桌面环境 — LinuxTOY
<blueghost> opensetp 好像是 mac osX 的前生. wiki 看到的
<ilovezoe> blueghost: X window manager in en.wikipedia.org
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 这个看过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 你用的是 dwm??
<alvin_rxg> awm
<vic> webirc就是不稳定啊
<slaljj> 有人吗
<^k^> slaljj, ....  ㍙ 
<slaljj> 人呢
<vic> 人已死，请烧纸
<blueghost> 哦又换了???
<slaljj> #Ubuntu-CN
<gebjgd> 好累
<alvin_rxg> 度假了还累？
<slaljj> 要如何
<gebjgd> 巴黎的皮萨不错。还很便宜
<slaljj> IRC
<gebjgd> 还在大巴上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 车上就俩是中国人咯？
<slaljj> 用软件怎样上#Ubuntu-CN
<alvin_rxg> !irc
<lubotu2`> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 中国的大巴旅游团
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<slaljj> 用软件怎样上#Ubuntu-CN
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还成
<ilovezoe> slaljj: pidgin or xchat
<alvin_rxg> slaljj: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<slaljj> 服务器: irc.freenode.net
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 还在编译 qwebkit
<gebjgd> blueghost 蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 如果没去过的话。中国人的团还行
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 和你自己去感觉不一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我这次是陪家人一起。
<alvin_rxg> http://weibo.com/1640601392/xgip27Ps7
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 俩人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 4个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还有我爸妈
<alvin_rxg> 那啥，婆媳关系没问题吧？～
<blueghost> ...........
<vic> 问题很犀利啊
<blueghost> 南北文化差异没带来啥问题吧
<alvin_rxg> 这俩天访问国内网站好慢啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有 google plus 么？那上边有你媳妇的照片不？
<gebjgd> blueghost 我老婆脾气好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 有。没有
<alvin_rxg> 哎，不然让大伙儿欣赏下
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 宝贝是不能让大家欣赏的
<alvin_rxg> 远观而已，没事的。又不会去亵玩的
<gebjgd> 不给看
<sdsdfs> ÈËÄØ
<vic> 就是欣赏一下
<vic> 别那么小气吗
<sdsdfs> ËÀ¹â
<sdsdfs> 1
<blueghost> 我猫在外边乱搞啊
<blueghost> vic:P 还在编译 webkit 啊. 都一个多钟头了, 还不完
<vic> blueghost: 哈哈
<knownbad> 跟你一样强奸人家的母猫。
<blueghost> .......
<vic> 麻痹的
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我想它干完这次,应该会静下心吧
<knownbad> 把他阉了吧
<vic> vbox 安装chakra怎么就搞不定呢 需要什么用户名密码才能进入livecd系统 可是他们的wiki根本就没有这个说法。。蛋疼啊
<knownbad> 教他练葵花宝典。
<alvin_rxg> vic: http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=45
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Chakra Project - Forums / chakra root password
<vic> alvin_rxg: 不好使啊
<alvin_rxg> #chakra
<vic> 正在组织我这蹩脚的英文呢
<alvin_rxg> 还不简单啊……
<vic> alvin_rxg: 呃 主要是我英文烂
<alvin_rxg> 不是，你要问的问题很简单呀，没多少词汇的
<vic> 呃 你太过分了 ，我都说了我英文烂 你还说简单
<vic> 不带这么欺负人  回家告我妈去
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> vic:  "hi all. what's the fucking usrname && passwd for the livecd???"
<vic> 哎。。悲剧 英文太烂了 问了都没人回答
<vic> alvin_rxg: 哇靠 果然很简单啊
<alvin_rxg> - -|||
<vic> 佩服佩服
<vic> 他们不回答啊
<vic> 郁闷
<vic> 一共也没几个人 看来都在忙
<alvin_rxg> vic: 等着呗
<vic> alvin_rxg: 只能如此了 关键是没烟了
<vic>  I think the problem is VB  啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 那你就问 vb 是啥意思
<vic> 呃 vbox = VB
<alvin_rxg> vic: 那你可以继续了
<vic> 蹩脚的英文 真他吗的蛋疼
<blueghost> knownbad:P 阉了母猫
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 看出来他是和谁一伙的吧.
<alvin_rxg> ？
<knownbad> 能问为何不 google 去？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P vic 啊
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<knownbad> 母猫比较麻烦。  母的结扎比男的风险高些。
<vic> blueghost: ？
<blueghost> 物以类聚, 俩英语超烂的, 惺惺相惜
<blueghost> knownbad:P 哦.
<vic> blueghost: 我比你强 再说谁和你惺惺相惜的
<blueghost> :)
<vic> 怎么说 我也是过四级的人啊 呃 虽然是抄的
<alvin_rxg> 我没过。嗯。真的
<knownbad> blueghost: 我跟你猩猩相惜
<vic> 四级作弊啊 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 我没过，也不想过这种没用的考试。
<blueghost> knownbad:P ...................
<blueghost> knownbad:P 看我靓仔???
<knownbad> 不，是看你红屁股
<blueghost> ......
<vic> 悲剧了 vbox安装不了chakra
<vic> 明天买个u盘去 做个liveusb
<blueghost> 都说了, 我俩就是一难兄难弟
<blueghost> 在 vbox 编译 qt4 还没编译好呢
<vic> 。。。。我靠你在vbox里编译的啊？？
<blueghost> 对啊. 不然怎么办
<blueghost> 哦, 我真笨
<blueghost> 在本机 make, 在虚拟机 make install
<blueghost> 好吧, 我是个笨蛋
<vic> 看出来了
<vic> 哈哈
<blueghost> :)
<vic> 想拉屎了 可是停水了 悲剧了
<vic> 今天一天的悲剧
<vic> dd if=/path-of-liveusb.iso of=/dev/sdb   这条命令是不是就会制作一个liveusb了？
<vic> 睡觉去了
<vic> 白白 blueghost 悲剧
<alvin_rxg> vic: 得有 iso 本身支持
<blueghost> :)
<vic> alvin_rxg: 这个chakra支持 哈哈
<vic> 白白 各位 挖男
<blueghost> 886
<vic> 晚安
<blueghost> good night
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 广东地方不错
<Administrator> hi
<^k^> Administrator, 好  ㍛ 
<Guest85858> 好像是3点了
<alvin_rxg> 中国的第一批工人，是之前破产的农民
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 不好意思, 在看 a 片. 回不过神来
<blueghost> knownbad:P chroot 中的 32位系统编译不了 qt4 啊
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我想不明白怎么依赖一个 amd64的 .h 文件
<knownbad> 可能没设好。
<knownbad> 问松鼠去
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 明白了
<knownbad> 出去了。
<blueghost> 要 linux32才行
<blueghost> 写了
<blueghost> knownbad:P 中国还是改回慢车吧
<blueghost> knownbad:P 人养猫我养猫, 我得出去找猫回来
<knownbad> 不行，国家只有进步没有退步的。
<knownbad> 还在搞反情报啊？
<knownbad> 猫成了火锅了吧？
<blueghost> knownbad:P 还好, 没人看上我猫
<blueghost> 新闻联播-我国自主研发的自动闭塞系统可防止动车追尾:
<knownbad> 要是每件事都能信，猪都能爬上树了。
<knownbad> 重点是他们没保证防止动车追尾。  “可“就跟放屁一样。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 德国发生过一次重大高铁事故啊
<blueghost> 101æ­»
<knownbad> 所有的系统都能被人为的错失打败。
<knownbad> 共产党既是无神论，那是否每件事都得有人负责？
<knownbad> 就看这次砍谁了？
<blueghost> knownbad:P 德国那次是车轮为了 稳定, 换了另一种容易造成金属疲劳的车轮, 并且检测程序有纰漏, 造成车轮外圈裂开, 以此为由,造成后面连锁的事件,造成101人死亡
<blueghost> 不会砍中国总统
<blueghost> 又一次大灾兴邦了
<knownbad> 这就比不上台湾了，送了陈水扁进了监狱。
<knownbad> 其实人为有限，只能尽力而为。
<knownbad> 人力。
<knownbad> 中文不会打了。
<blueghost> 儿子长大了, 第一次独自出门一定先得让他上微博, 至少遇到困难可以发微博
<blueghost> 我猫在和野猫吵架
<knownbad> 还是教他泡妹妹比较实在。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 整栋楼都是他的天下了.本来无所谓的. 如果楼梯不是有大门关着, 就没事, 我怕他出了楼梯门, 回不了
<knownbad> 脖子上带个口哨。
<^k^>  06:05
<blueghost> 他又跑了
<blueghost> 我想过 安个 gps, 然后就放开他跑
<blueghost> 你不说忘了, 原来有铃铛的, 现在只有颈圈, 什么时候补回个铃铛给他
<blueghost> knownbad:P 编译qt4差不多十小时了, 现在还没完
<blueghost> tusooa:P 编译一凌晨了, 还没在 arch 中编译完qt4. 10个小时了
<blueghost> 编译一 webkit 就几小时. 坑娘啊
<blueghost> 等
<blueghost> knownbad:P 在干嘛呢
<blueghost> knownbad:P 打发一下时间. 在编译中, 啥都干不了
<blueghost> knownbad:P 快下班了吧
<blueghost> 谁说说话
<blueghost> 编译qt4中, 啥都不能做, 正发呆呢
<gplus> blueghost: telnet连接IRC后怎么登录帐户？
<blueghost> gplus:P 你昵称注册了吗
<blueghost> 注册了, 进 irc 会有提示的
<gplus> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost>  /msg nickserv ide... 密码 啥的
<blueghost> 你照提示所做就好
<gplus> blueghost: 你试过telnet没？
<blueghost> 你可以设置 昵称的保护, 就是防止你的昵称 重名
<blueghost> 用它干嘛
<blueghost> irc 不用登录的哇
<gplus> 我发现telnet是个万能
<blueghost> 哦,酱紫啊
<knownbad> 太闲了干嘛不打打手枪？
<blueghost> knownbad:P 打过了
<knownbad> 打个连发的。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 看 a 片都看厌了
<gplus> Telnet可以远程连接，扫描端口，登录irc email bbs
<blueghost> 连续看
<knownbad> 去裸聊
<blueghost> 已经性冷淡了,就为等编译 qt4
<blueghost> 编译那么大的东西是个累活
<knownbad> 所以不是每个人都适合 gentoo。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 问题是 arch 貌似 qt 有问题.
<knownbad> arch 的问题多着呢。
<blueghost> 不然我也不编译那东西. 再说我也不确定是否真的是 qt 的问题. 确定的话, 我也不管他. 问题是我想确认是我程序的还是 arch 的 qt 问题
<knownbad> 还没见过完美的系统，除了 bsb 以外。
<blueghost> bsb 很好吗
<blueghost> 微软可能放弃 window
<blueghost> s
<blueghost> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agilebus&id=46571
<knownbad> bsd 管理觉严格。
<knownbad> 缺点是更新较慢。
<blueghost> o
<knownbad> 较严格。
<knownbad> 还是打错了。
<blueghost> 你是个完美主义者
<blueghost> 打错字还改
<blueghost> 难怪你喜欢 bsd
<blueghost> 3、要多报道感人事迹，如义务献血和出租车司机不收钱等等；
<blueghost> 5、不要做反思和评论。
<blueghost> 去旅游走路去
<jiero> 讨厌的事情莫过于 - 不能随意使用自己想要用的软件。。。为啥只有 midori 可以用呢。。。 opera firefox chromium都不行。。。
<jiero> 习惯开4个浏览器的我怎么办。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-16
<jiero> roylez: 主席黑
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.economicpopulist.org/content/automated-job-rejection
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Automated Job Rejection | The Economic Populist
<tenzu> roylez_: 他们要找的其实是PhD
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<jiero> 疼疼和主席都好早
<roylez_> jiero: .
<roylez_> jiero: phd必须的
<jiero> roylez 哦。我如果从现在起还需要上学10年才能搞到
<jiero> roylez所以不找工作，创造工作
<roylez_> jiero: 您当老板了？
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠老板？
<huntxu> roylez_: 樂樂
<huntxu> jiero: 杰杰
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<tenzu> huntxu: 须须
<kingbo> 早
<kingbo> wicd怎么使有线、无线两条线路同时链接上？
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 混沌
<jiero> ifvwm: 神现在转行当设计师么。。。
<ifvwm> jiero: 一直喜欢画点东西的。lol
<jiero> 刚才不小心关了，没看到也没记录。
<jiero> 谁帮我转述神的话。
<tenzu> 08:57 < ifvwm> jiero: 一直喜欢画点东西的。lol
<jiero> 。
<tenzu> jiero: 你最近都没来?
 * jiero 拜疼足
 * tenzu 拜罗姐
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。最近玩游戏过度，泡其IRC了。
<jiero> tenzu: 现在结束。
<tenzu> jiero: 什么游戏这么上瘾?
<jiero> tenzu:  ##crawl
<tenzu> ...
<jiero> tenzu: 失败把。
<tenzu> jiero: 能找到喜欢玩的就不算失败
 * jiero 经历190 death 然后 3次胜利。所以结束了。不玩了。
<jiero> archl has won 3 times in 176 games (1.70%): 1xMiBe 1xOgBe 1xSpBe
<jiero> 全是专杀法师的
<roylez_> jiero: 你丫作弊读档多少次？
<ifvwm> 法师？我看啥都是杀Be
<ifvwm> 各种B
<jiero> roylez webtile
<jiero> roylez网上还读档？
<jiero> ifvwm:  be是berserker，禁止法术，
<felixonmars> 这是神马游戏...
<jiero> 让人害怕的游戏
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 固定 IP 地址上网如何设置DNS search domains？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381076 昨天在电脑上装上了 ubuntu 12.04（硬盘安装），在 win7 下可以正常上网，但在 ubuntu 下设置网络的时候 设置IP地址之后保存按钮呈灰色，无法保存，求助…… 我IP地址、 …
<jiero> 现在谁还记得爆机这个词？
<felixonmars> 发现我08年注册ubuntu中文论坛到现在没说过话
<felixonmars> http://i.imgur.com/PVpyY.png 刚刚破处了
<caleb-> felixonmars: 那你注册做毛。。。
<felixonmars> caleb-: 其实我也不知道= =|||
<roylez_> felixonmars: 丫钻到irc来做毛
<felixonmars> roylez_: 俺每天挂这乃没发现么...
<roylez_> felixonmars: 没发现
<roylez_> felixonmars: 目标太小
<felixonmars> roylez_: 哇哈哈..(
<ifvwm> 猫，都比较怪癖的。
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<sjd_zeus> 今天怎么这么清静呀
<kingbo> route我优先使用无线怎么设？
<felixonmars> kingbo: 啥情况 没听懂
 * MeaCulpa 又一台机器准备升udev
<kingbo> felixonmars: 我的无线是外网，有线是类网，怎么设好？
<felixonmars> kingbo: 两块都有internet access?
<kingbo> felixonmars: 是啊，外网webqq，类网连工作站
<felixonmars> kingbo: 还是没看明白, 你内网是指局域网吗? 也就是没有internet access?
<hamo> adam8157:  吃早饭没？
<adam8157> hamo: 没 咋了
<hamo> adam8157: 没吃最好了...给你看个图
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81b9d145jw1duxcg97xdmj.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<kingbo> felixonmars: 对
<felixonmars> kingbo: 那不应该存在陆由问题啊, 对内网不设成默认网关就ok了
<felixonmars> kingbo: 既然你的内网没internet访问, 它就不做默认网关, 需要走内网的(默认网卡所在段已经加入)手动加过去.
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<kingbo> felixonmars: ifconfig设好后就有10.84.21.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0，这个没关系？
<felixonmars> kingbo: 这个当然没关系, 只对10.84.21.0/24走你的有线网卡呀
<kingbo> felixonmars: 是可以用，刚开始上网点连接会卡1分钟
<felixonmars> kingbo: 那和路由没关系了. 你无线是dhcp分配地址吗?
<kingbo> felixonmars: 无线是好的
<stifler> ls
<felixonmars> kingbo: 指定IP的有线连接需要1分钟? 那俺不知道了, 我很讨厌networkmanager, 一般不用.
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/77e99298jw1duxx7i2ygzj.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 这个适合你
<kingbo> felixonmars: 谢谢，能用就算了
<stifler> ...
<felixonmars> Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo shellex
<hamo> felixonmars: ...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: linus那喷子又开始喷了...https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/7/15/133
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [PATCH 00/36] AArch64 Linux kernel port
<stifler> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 喷的很好, 我也认为AArch64那个名字很傻, 难读 难记 自大 磕吧
<stifler> v8好，之前有v5?...
<hamo> adam8157: 是起的挺而恶心的...不过linus喷子的话太绝了...
<stardiviner> 有人试过把Mac下的迅雷port到Linux下的么?
 * microcai 微蔡的 cjktty 又有新作啦 ～～ 现在有 32x32 的字体了
 * microcai cjktty  32x32 的字体做成数组，源文件大小为 134M ... 不知道该如何分发
<adam8157> hamo: by just calling the
<adam8157> 64-bit arm "arm64" and some sane people inside ARM.
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这才来?
<gfrog> adam8157: 扫了一圈irc了
<microcai> adam8157:  32x32 的控制台字体要不
<adam8157> microcai: 英文?
<adam8157> microcai: 哦 中文
<microcai> adam8157:  chinese
<imadper> microcai: 有截图的链接吗?
<adam8157> microcai: 太大了
<microcai> imadper:  没。
<microcai> imadper:  控制台怎么截图
<imadper> microcai: 串口线连过去, 然后截图...
<microcai> adam8157:  编译后不大的
<microcai> adam8157:  主要是带了很多自动生成的注释
<adam8157> microcai: cat /dev/fb > foo.bmp
<microcai> adam8157:  那不行的
<microcai> adam8157: 没有 metadata
<adam8157> microcai: 哦
<microcai> adam8157:  你得知道原始分辨率，像素格式才能打开图片
<microcai> adam8157:  内核有 qemu 的控制台的 kms 补丁， Fedora 怎么默认没包含？ 在 qemu 下使用 vesa 很慢
<adam8157> microcai: 会很慢?
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
<adam8157> microcai: 为啥会慢  那补丁没进mainline吖
<stardiviner> 有谁知道在linux怎么解压Apple的 *.dmg 文件么? 我试了命令 mount -t hfs -o loop file.dmg /media/USB 但是报错: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<stardiviner>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<microcai> adam8157: 特别是 vga=0x31a 那样大的分辨率的时候
<stardiviner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094261/ 这是 dmesg的结果
<adam8157> microcai: 搞那么大干啥...
<microcai> adam8157:  小了不爽
 * hamo ...
<microcai> stardiviner:  内核里有编译 hfs+ 支持么？
<microcai> stardiviner:  建议你用 hfsexplorer , 是个java程序，跨平台的， 能解压 dmg 文件
<stardiviner> microcai: 谢了.
<stardiviner> microcai: 怎么查看内核已经编译了某个模块? 是哪个命令? modinfo ?
<microcai> stardiviner: http://www.catacombae.org/hfsx.html
<kk> microcai,啥网址y Catacombae - HFSExplorer
<microcai> stardiviner:  http://www.catacombae.org/dmgx.html 这个更合适，呵呵
<kk> microcai,啥网址y Catacombae - DMGExtractor
<stardiviner> microcai: ok
<microcai> stardiviner:   需要安装 jre
<microcai> stardiviner:  apt 一下
<gfrog> stardiviner: cat /boot/config-`uname -r` |grep HFSPLUS
<stardiviner> CONFIG_AUFS_BR_HFSPLUS=y
<stardiviner> CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m
<stardiviner> 这算是编译了么?
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你多久上一次twitter啊
<stardiviner> =y 是yes ?
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 一个月左右
<woju> chromium听不了百度音乐随心听怎么办？还有就是新百度空间和百度知道用fcitx打字会出现多余的字在光标后面怎么办？
<woju> 不知道是不是flash版本不行
 * gfrog 最近突然想出去旅游散散心。 cc adam8157 hamo 有推荐的地方木有？
<microcai> gfrog: 马尔代夫
<microcai> gfrog: 麦兜要去的地方
<gfrog> stardiviner: 对，`modprobe hfsplus`
<gfrog> microcai: 。。。。 多大了还看麦兜。。
<stardiviner> gfrog: 恩 modprobe已经做了 没报错, 应该是支持了
<microcai> gfrog:  ... ...
<microcai> gfrog: 你没看过？！
<gfrog> microcai: lol
<gfrog> microcai: 木有
<gfrog> microcai: 只看过天线宝宝。。
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 骚年，你露点啦。
<tenzu> gfrog: 不看小小智慧树?
<gfrog> tenzu: 这个木听过，哪的？
<tenzu> gfrog: gfrog 小盆友老喜欢这个了
 * microcai 现在都不爱用 nvidia blob 咯～～ 改用 nouveau 咯
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Maldives都是中国人
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 都是好久前的事情了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我推荐长滩，亚洲第一沙滩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃们都太不靠谱啦！
<fishing> hi  everybody
 * gfrog 我只想出去3天，哪有可能走那么远。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 国外旅游现在比国内靠谱
<fishing> 哟 哟 切可闹
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 国内贵阿
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那你还是京郊找个地方歇歇好了
<tenzu> gfrog: 突然想起来一个<花园宝宝>, 比天线宝宝V587
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: freeflyi1g @_@
<tenzu> 基蛙这货被我说跑了?
<hamo> tenzu: 你把基蛙吓到了...
<tenzu> hamo: 他/她/它说不过我
<adam8157> gfrog: gf西安
<hamo> gfrog: 西安不好..出 adam8157 这种刁民..
<adam8157> hamo: 我是山东人...
<gfrog> hamo: 那山东也不能去，也出 adam8157
<adam8157> .........
<tenzu> 有人对西安有意见
<stifler> 欢迎来新疆耍
<hamo> adam8157:  我现在真是发现了，每个人都会适应不同种类的公司...
<wiiw> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/7/15/133
<gfrog> hamo: 例如你爱上度娘了？
<kk> wiiw,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<hamo> gfrog: 不能说相反，反正不是...
<fishing> 是的
<tenzu> gfrog: 233
<fishing> 公司跟自己是双向的，不合适会很难过。
<gfrog> hamo: 那你爱上蛋蛋了？
<fishing> 每个公司作风不一样
<hamo> gfrog: 倒是蛋蛋他们的HR还挺可爱的...
<hamo> gfrog: 哦，忘了，是乃们HR
<gfrog> hamo: 要我帮你转发嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 滚粗...
 * gfrog 记得有个hr频道来着。。 cc adam8157 
<roylez_> hamo: 鸡蛤蟆
<tenzu> gfrog: 直接auto-fwd
 * adam8157 ... afk
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> roylez_: 他AFK了...
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽...你给的帽子吧...
<tenzu> hamo: 我不是基
<tenzu> 说晚了...
<MeaCulpa> lol
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝
 * hamo 避避风头再回来...
 * adam8157 afk
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔！！
<hamo> Mayaer: 你来晚了...
<hamo> adam8157: 你当叔他米西去了
<Mayaer> hamo: 好吧。。。 他去吃饭了嘛
<hamo> Mayaer: 你当叔他米西去了
<Mayaer> hamo: (∩_∩)
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • win7和Kubuntu 进不了win7来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381089 我装的是win7和Kubuntu 然后 进不了win7来，在引导里面选择win7 后又弹出引导的菜单 .请问这怎么办啊？在线等解答 这是 grubcfg 里关于win71的一段 不知道有没有错误，我win7装在C盘的 ### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme …
<microcai> \rs: http://mprc.pku.cn/mentors/training/ISCAreading/1989/p252-steenkiste/p252-steenkiste.pdf
<\rs> microcai: 這是什麼？
<microcai> \rs:  code density is more important than code excution speed
<microcai> \rs:  请无论如何按照 -Os 优化整个系统
<\rs> microcai: -Os 似乎比 -O2 編譯速度慢很多
<microcai> \rs: -Os 能产生更 CISCy 的代码
<microcai> \rs:  代码密度提升就能减少 cache miss 和 page fault
<\rs> microcai: 我早已遵照你的囑咐用 -Os 了……
<microcai> \rs: :)
<microcai> \rs: 但你得知道为什么，呵呵
<microcai> \rs:  这个 pdf 就是在探讨 code density 的问题
<microcai> \rs:  所以无论如何，只要 CPU 还比内存快， CISC 就是比 RISC 好
<\rs> microcai: 離現在都23年了。二十三年棄置身
<microcai> \rs:  出自？
<\rs> microcai: 這不是1989的文章嗎？和現在肯定有很大差別吧
<microcai> \rs: 巴山楚水凄凉地，二十三年弃置身
<microcai> \rs:  差别不大。
<microcai> \rs:  arm 为啥成功了呢？ 因为在 arm 时间里， cpu 比内存慢
 * hamo ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win能上网，ubuntu10.4.4和12.04下都不能，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381092 单位的网络，在win下自动获取地址什么的，但硬盘安装10.4.4和12.04后ubuntu不能上网，求教 stone@stone-desktop:~$ ping 192.168.1.1 connect: Network is unreachable stone@stone-desktop:~$ ping 221.228.25 …
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 偶用的kernel被portage撤了，只好升了
<amwygah> hello, anyone use transmission(above 2.12) on ubuntu?
<amwygah> how can i set the proxy on the transmission?
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 自己git clone一份吧，別用那些打了亂七八糟補丁的
<amwygah> 在这里system--preferences-network proxy设置有没有用？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 去，不折腾，gentoo
<woju> telnet ptt.cc大家能是上去嗎？我这里上不去了，帮帮忙
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，内核也会编译不过
<MeaCulpa> 长那么大头一次遇到
<microcai> \rs:  在不？
<\rs> microcai: ?
<microcai> \rs:  怎么 unmask 一个 USE flag
<microcai> \rs:  gtk 有 wayland use flag , 但是显示为 (-wayland)
<\rs> microcai: ╰─% cat /etc/portage/profile/use.mask
<microcai> \rs:  如何启用
<\rs> -ruby_targets_ruby19
<microcai> \rs:  在迁移我的环境到 wayland :)
<microcai> \rs:  you have no idea how i love wayland
<\rs> microcai: echo -wayland > /etc/portage/profile/use.mask
<microcai> \rs:  done
<\rs> microcai: wayland又沒有這麼多wm可用，遷移啥？
<microcai> \rs:  在重新编译
<microcai> \rs:  gnome-shell 已经能在 wayland 下工作了
<microcai> \rs:  在重新编译 gtk+
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 3.4内核用了没
<microcai> \rs: 现在的问题是我的 weston 之能  export EGL_SOFTWARE=1 后工作
<\rs> microcai: gtk+-3.4.3 據說有 bug，會無法使用 notification-daemon
 * adam8157 gentoo, gentoo怎么知道所有的use写法
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  早就用 3.5 了
<microcai> \rs: 机会卖了我的 NV 显卡买个 ATI 的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 3.4.4的gentoo-source 编不过...drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’
<void1> 3.4还没稳定呢
<void1> 继续用3.2..
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  你不会禁用掉 scsi 啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 应该是还没来得及打上上游的patch
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :) 肥硕内核嘛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   只打开 SCSI_DISK 别的都关闭
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 趕緊 git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git 然後 /usr/src/linux -> /home/ray/projects/linux-2.6/ 省得每次下載幾百兆內核，還傷硬盤
<MeaCulpa> 恩家里又不用SAN啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: mutt每次打开邮箱的时候还要读半天邮件头，有办法加速嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: euse
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 去去，谁和你说我要自己下载了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  3.5 内核不知道啥时候引入了 bug , 不认分区表了。
<hamo> adam8157: gentoo有很多辅助工具
<adam8157> gfrog: set header_cache=~/.mutt/cache/header
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   只打开 SCSI_DISK 别的都关闭
<adam8157> gfrog: 本地邮件?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  3.5 内核不知道啥时候引入了 bug , 不认分区表了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 设了，还是慢
<adam8157> hamo: 这你都知道?
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 用过将近2年的gentoo/funtoo
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 只好退回到 3.4.4
<adam8157> gfrog: 不慢啊, 我这里几千封打开很快的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这12k封。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不要弄body_cache
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  -Os 了没
<gfrog> adam8157: 没body_cache。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: maildir要快很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是赶脚慢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有个patch-list已经破20k了，轻易不敢打开了。。
 * microcai adam8157:  evolution 用过的人表示 mutt 只能用急速来形容
<adam8157> gfrog: 我打开6K左右的, 基本没延迟, 瞬间打开
<adam8157> microcai: evolution太烂了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 从不加
<microcai> adam8157:   我启动  OS 都是秒开
<ofan> 6k小菜
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  -Os 是最快的优化
<adam8157> microcai: 你休眠的嘛
<microcai> adam8157:  nop
<ofan> 我这要不设限制100k
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，无所谓
<microcai> adam8157:  ssd
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，原来cache那句写错了。。。 引号写了个全角的，md
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 我的所有文档里 没有全角字符
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 我的所有文档里 没有全角英文和符号
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 我的所有文档里 没有全角英文和符号和数字
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的mutt配置是从前公司留存下来的，还保留了很多中国公司的习气。 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 码农应该都讨厌全角英文数字和符号吧
<hamo> adam8157: 码农你好...
<gfrog> adam8157: 码农乃好
<gfrog> adam8157: 上家公司code文件编码是gb2312有没有？！ 输出信息是中文的有没有，往linux终端上输出中文啊，这种脑残做法只有中国公司能干出来吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<microcai> gfrog:  输出中文怎么了！
<microcai> gfrog:  有啥不好的！
<microcai> gfrog:  gettext() 还能根据 $LANG 自动编码转换
<gfrog> microcai: microcai 乃以为他们会用gettext这么先进的货色嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 几个月, 你真能忍
<hamo> gfrog: 我度就这样...
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
 * microcai shit, gtk+-3.5  加 wayland 参数  都编译失败，试试 gtk+-9999
 * hamo 逼我我就回去QE。。。
<microcai> gfrog: 别看不起他们
<gfrog> hamo: 贵度是国企
<imadper> gfrog: momo在乎的不是dudu的代码的编码. 而是maomao的hr
<gfrog> microcai: 真没看不起，是根本不看他们了，直接撤退。
<gfrog> imadper: 又说实话。。
<imadper> ....  XX
<hamo> imadper: ...
 * hamo 底线啊...这个channel的底线在哪里啊！
<gfrog> hamo: 有你在，无下限。
<hamo> gfrog: 我总是能把你们的潜能挖掘出来...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: SCSI low-level drivers 你整个就没选吧 -_-!
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yes
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 要那种东西干嘛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:    我连 io scheduler 都是 no op
<amwygah> 怎么让transmission用代理下载？2.12以上的版本没有proxy这个标签
<hamo> amwygah: proxychain
<microcai> http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Wayland
<kk> microcai,啥网址y Wayland – Enlightenment
<microcai> \rs:  MeaCulpa:  http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Wayland
<microcai> \rs: MeaCulpa EFL 完整的支持 wayland , 是时候扔掉 gnome 改用 enlightenment 了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...我没进过gnome
<imadper> microcai: e17一天要崩溃个十来次吧?
<microcai> imadper:  你用过？
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 用过
 * MeaCulpa -gnome -cairo -pango
<microcai> imadper:  那是很久很久以前的啦
<\rs> microcai: vaporware e17 發佈了嗎？以前用老崩潰
<imadper> microcai: 也不是很久, 估计是我大一的时候, 到现在才两年
<microcai> imadper:  2 year is tooooooooooo long
<hamo> adam8157: roylez http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1duylngkxm5j.jpg
<hamo> gfrog: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1duylngkxm5j.jpg
<roylez> hamo: 俗
<roylez> hamo: 把贫嘴当有趣
<adam8157> hamo: 俗
<adam8157> hamo: 把贫嘴当有趣
<gfrog> hamo: 俗
<gfrog> hamo: 把贫嘴当有趣
<roylez> gfrog: 就你没帽子，队形不好
 * hamo ...
<imadper> microcai: 试试看吧那就... 顺便就不用gdm了... 不过我还是不放心...
<microcai> imadper:  gnome 的 git server 太慢了
<gfrog> hamo: 你太闲了，赶紧来RH吧
<\rs> microcai: 無論如何都沒法動搖我。xmonad RES 只有8MB，我配置了上百個快捷鍵
<amwygah> [13:24] <amwygah> 怎么让transmission用代理下载？2.12以上的版本没有proxy这个标签 [13:24] <hamo> amwygah: proxychain
<gfrog> hamo: 有hr哦~
<amwygah> 没实现。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 内核如其人， 30M
<imadper> microcai: 这个到无所谓, 我用二进制版本....
 * MeaCulpa 还在用github上淘来的Echinus
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  mine 内核 > 40M
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  with CJK font builtin
 * gfrog 一个patch改到v9了啊有没有，被折磨爆了。
<happyaron> te/n
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见 g 青蛙
<happyaron> kk: kk好
<happyaron> adam8157: 啊蛋好
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席好
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉。
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼好
<adam8157> happyaron: ä½ ...
<happyaron> ifvwm: ee
<happyaron> 这是真ee还是假ee
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你丫有大字体？
<happyaron> shellex: shellex
<happyaron> microcai: 微菜
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色
<shellex> happyaron: 绒绒
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yep
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我看错了... 5.4m
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  从 freetype 里提取的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 去
<MeaCulpa> 肥肥的一水的mod
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  搞了个 32x32 的大字体在控制台用
<MeaCulpa> 擦，干嘛不搞高分辨率的FB, 小字体
<adam8157> happyaron: 那, 什么时候面基呢? 等月底 csslayer 那个面基大会? cc shellex
<shellex> 可以
<happyaron> adam8157 shellex 行啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 他是要月底走么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 他8.16的机票 据说
<happyaron> o
<adam8157> happyaron: 据说8月要回老家
<happyaron> 这样
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 月底可能会去承德啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 那最好咯
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * microcai hi,  http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gummiboot 抛弃 grub 吧
<MeaCulpa> grub2去死
<MeaCulpa> 丫lvm都不帮我加一句
<MeaCulpa> 还号称不需要手动编辑
 * adam8157 喜欢grub2
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 反人类
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有点, 不过各种环境和特性支持的好
<roylez> 好个锤子
 * hamo 乃们这群喷子..lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要支持个啥？ 环境个啥... 手机里用阿？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lvm2 btrfs gpt 等等 cc roylez
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪天grub错了，你进去现编辑试试看
<adam8157> 还有uefi
<MeaCulpa> 那些都只是support feature
<MeaCulpa> 架构和配置烂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: grub1 出点乱子，在grub>下面还可以写写，grub2我完全不敢想
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 错, 架构好, grub2写的很好. 配置也不烂, 只是它那套关于配置的理念比较烂
<roylez> adam8157: The idiot that creats GRUB2, should be killed, twice.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 控制台没啥大区别
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似我又误伤友军了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 弄得像shell一样的配置
<imadper> 啊荣
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * hamo 还是 adam8157 是个好人啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 别发卡
<hamo> adam8157: 你已经拿不下了是把？
<roylez> adam8157: 可怜的
<adam8157> hamo: 没 前一个不可能有好人卡 之前的都是迫于外部原因, 也不是因为好人卡分
 * hamo 额...为啥我这么多...
<roylez> adam8157: 收了就收了，讲神马客气
<adam8157> roylez: 真心没收过
<hamo> gummiboot代码里有这么一句
<hamo>  * "Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent."
<hamo>  *   -- Albert Einstein
<roylez> adam8157: 收到太多，以致不去数了
<hamo> happyaron: 踢你的是 roylez
<roylez> happyaron: 误伤友军...
<happyaron> 。。。
<roylez> hamo: 你想死的么
 * hamo 说实话而已...
<happyaron> lol
<raitar> 什么事情 这么。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> 我能看见是谁踢的
<roylez> hamo: 说实话就得死
<hamo> roylez: 滚粗...
<adam8157> hamo: 瞎说什么实话
<raitar> 你们骂得好有意思啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你的 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/197199.htm
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Moto Defy也能用上Jelly Bean了_Google Android_cnBeta.COM
<happyaron> 我发现都有半年没上greader了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我greader重度依赖
<hamo> adam8157: 太监东西...应用是Jelly Bean的内核是3的
 * adam8157 今天要去游泳
<hamo> adam8157: 你这是再召唤 基蛙么？
<raitar> 哈哈
<raitar> 在哪里游泳，哪儿人
<gfrog> hamo: 我该赐予你“挨踢民工”的称号了。
<adam8157> raitar: 北京 公司楼下
 * hamo 威武不能屈！！！
<raitar> 谁知道怎么用命令移动文件到挂载的磁盘
 * imadper 富贵随便淫
 * adam8157 nnnd, 为啥我会自由泳 但是就是不会蛙泳.   收翻蹬夹 收翻蹬夹!!
<imadper> raitar:  mv /path/to/your/file /path/to/your/mount/point
<hamo> adam8157: 因为基蛙只会蛙泳...
<roylez> adam8157: 水煮蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你协调性差
<pylaurent> adam8157:   会蛙泳不会自由泳飘过...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯...
 * MeaCulpa 几种游泳姿势都会，狗刨都会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 厉害
 * hamo 罕鸭子飘过..
<raitar> 济南好热啊
<joc_> 只会蛙泳的手势+自由泳的脚
<raitar> 你好碉堡，这个都可以
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这样组合都行阿
<adam8157> raitar: 济南四面都是山, 热气跑不走 当然热了
<joc_> =。= 没人教，就自己乱玩，玩成这样了。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我好像再也不能蝶泳了，腰抬不起来，没法出水了
<joc_> 哈哈，广州现在在下雨，清凉
<raitar> 这个 怎样聊天的时候相当与微博@一个人
<raitar> 回答别人问题子类的情况
<adam8157> raitar: 写在前头加冒号空格就是了 可以补全
<ggarlic> joc_: 当年我们班游泳课上有人跟你一样，教他换用正规姿势竟然一点都不前进，原地蛙泳动作
<raitar> adam8157: 这样吗
<adam8157> raitar: 对咯
<joc_> ggarlic, 哈哈，还是正规的好一点，我的姿势游不快。。
<raitar> adam8157: 用什么补全，tab键貌似不行
<adam8157> ggarlic: 当年考试, 我是初级组蛙泳的, 考试时好不容易求老师让我自由泳的
<adam8157> raitar: tab
<raitar> adam8157: 我的客户端是chatzilla，为什么不行这样
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我谎称我蛙泳就会抽筋, 那老师让我自由泳, 但是要游远一些 还要钻几个水线才算过
<joc_> adam8157, 原来都有人教的。。在学校还是自己报的？
<raitar> adam8157: 现在好了，把聊天窗口最小化了，就可以
<adam8157> joc_: 我们学校游泳是必修课
<adam8157> joc_: 还有太极拳也是
<ggarlic> adam8157: 后来学校考试的时候淹死一个学生，在一米水深的区域。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃大学生活真丰富
<adam8157> ggarlic: 听说过
 * gfrog 周末云蒙山。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我还见过一个大哥鼻子流血 在旁边哭
<ggarlic> joc_: 我是小学学得，，，我们那边小学夏天学游泳
<raitar> ggarlic: 这个都行
<MeaCulpa> ?
<hamo> adam8157: 你跟基蛙这次一起行动了？
<MeaCulpa> 擦，游泳不需要教
<adam8157> hamo: 周末要TB
<raitar> MeaCulpa: 对，游泳在家里一起下水多了就会了
 * MeaCulpa 他爸在泳池边上给救生员发了一圈烟，指我道，“这小孩要是喊救命，别管”， 然后把我往里面一揣，10min就学会了
 * adam8157 afk
<joc_> MeaCulpa: 囧，这个方法好
<ggarlic> 这招对小孩可以，对大人貌似不行。。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
<tenzu> happyaron: 我刚到办公室
<happyaron> tenzu: 啥时候去宰你顿饭
<tenzu> happyaron: 下周我想去趟帝都, 也许这周, 还不定
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> tenzu: 我一直在
<tenzu> happyaron: 那我定了日子就告诉你或者悦姐?
<happyaron> tenzu: 告诉我就行了，现在就我一个人
<hunt_O> happyaron: 你長住帝都了？
<happyaron> 悦姐在家放假中
<happyaron> hunt_O: 差不多吧。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 哦了, 那直接找你
<hunt_O> happyaron: 陳悅不是畢業了咩？
<happyaron> hunt_O: 没呢啊
<hunt_O> happyaron: 嚓，真小
<happyaron> ...
 * gfrog 蛋蛋好咸哦，又打台球去了。。 cc adam8157 
<imadper> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-the-dragon-egg-boiler-qlt-z02-13.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 白菜党：龙的 煮蛋器 QLT-Z02　39元（已优惠26元，实际13元包邮）» 什么值得买
<gfrog> imadper: 该 cc adam8157
<imadper> gf
<imadper> gfrog: 我只是想说真的很便宜而已...
<imadper> gfrog: 你又想多了
<imadper> gfrog: 13包邮, 现在邮费都要8块钱了
<gfrog> imadper: 没关系，想说实话就直说，你不会遭到像 hamo 一样的虐待的，lol
<imadper> gfrog: 我要是想说实话, 肯定先说你跟 hamo ... 我现在和 adam8157 是合作关系
<imadper> gfrog: 要说也要等下个月之后
<gfrog> imadper: 合作？
<gfrog> imadper: 1 and 0?
<imadper> gfrog: 什么1和零?
<imadper> gf
<imadper> gfrog: http : //www.smzdm.com/yuting-limit-of-ultra-thin-condom-only-1-01-yuan.html
<imadper> gfrog: 这个狠, 1块钱还包邮.
 * hamo ...
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽要来北京面基啊？
<tenzu> hamo: 对, 打算先见见度娘
<hamo> tenzu: 来吧...
<imadper> tenzu: 路上带女学生过来吧
 * imadper tenze: 乖, 教授带你去北京玩~ 
<tenzu> imadper: 哪儿来那么多女学生
<hamo> tenzu: 带俩美女过来什么的
<joc_> 这里有没有人玩魔方的。。
<imadper> tenzu: 那么多? 不用多呀? 你想要多少???
<hamo> tenzu: 我安排 adam8157 接待好好她们
<tenzu> hamo: imadper 面基, 怎么可能有美女出现呢?
<imadper> hamo: 勇士, 看看是你先被t还是我先被t
<hamo> imadper: 叫兽人很好...一提到面基就不会踢人了...
<imadper> tenzu: 带女学生会阻碍你的面基行为吗???
<imadper> hamo: 我知道教授人很好... 你懂的
 * imadper 
 * imadper afk
 * adam8157 公司咖啡真难喝
<imadper> adam8157: 我有白咖啡, 你要吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 越南白咖... 为啥你们喜欢喝那个
<imadper> adam8157: 没为啥呀... 没有糊了的味道
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 而且便宜!
<lmh_> imadper, 白咖好阿，
<imadper> lmh_: 恩
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/then-special-aik-is-cheong-yichang-street-2-1-white-coffee-20g-50-pack-of-55-yuan-down-4-but-also-full-of-200-minus-50.html
<adam8157> lmh_: ...
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 再特价：AIK CHEONG 益昌老街 2+1白咖啡20g*50包　55元包邮（降4、还可满200减50）» 什么值得买
<lmh_> adam8157, 真的好
<adam8157> lmh_: 异端
<lmh_> adam8157:你是什么教的？不是日本那个什么教吧？
<pylaurent> imadper:   55元没了吧现在....   貌似挺早的了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔~~
<adam8157> lmh_: 我信智能设计论
<adam8157> Mayaer: 闺女~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我终于抓到你了
<imadper> pylaurent: 点进去看吧...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哎呀 快跑
<pylaurent> imadper:    你选课了没....
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我想去西霞口玩  坐公交车去 求路线
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我上次去是初中的事情了...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 西霞口老虎都饿得自相残杀了 你还敢去
<Mayaer> adam8157: 真的啊。。。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: http://news.ifeng.com/society/4/detail_2012_07/15/16028688_0.shtml
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 山东威海一动物园老虎自相残杀 一只白虎被咬死(图)_资讯频道_凤凰网
<imadper> pylaurent: 公选选了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哦 你去吧, 去看看山顶那只神雕还活着没
<imadper> pylaurent: 专选我够了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我初中时它就老得不像样
<adam8157> Mayaer: 一人高的大雕
<Mayaer> adam8157: 和杨过一起拍神雕侠侣的么
<adam8157> Mayaer: 这只是真的
<hamo> adam8157: 别吓唬人家
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你会游泳不
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不会
<adam8157> Mayaer: zhao yin
<Mayaer> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 丢人
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这样啊。。。
<imadper> zzhouyy: ping
<adam8157> Mayaer: 和hamo一样是个旱鸭子
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不会游泳很丢人吗。。。
<Mayaer> hamo: 握爪。。。
<zzhouyy> 请问如果在arch下配置网络打印,打印机是hp的,求教.谢谢.
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你还没告诉我怎么去呢。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我不知道啊... 离我家可远了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我的狐朋狗友一个没有愿意开车带我去的
<Mayaer> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)…
<adam8157> Mayaer: 查查小客
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你自己去?
<Mayaer> 上网查了
<Mayaer> 和另一个姑娘
<Mayaer> 网上说先从乳山坐车到荣成
<Mayaer> 到荣成汽车站以后就有很多侧去西霞口了
<Mayaer> 是真的不
<adam8157> Mayaer: 应该很多
<zzhouyy> Mayaer: 请问如何在arch下配置网络打印?打印机是hp的..
<Mayaer> zzhouyy: 额！ 问我？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 门票多少钱~
<zzhouyy> 问错了,不好意思
<adam8157> Mayaer: 不知道...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我查查- -
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我严重怀疑你是荣成人。。。
<zzhouyy> MeaCulpa: 请问如何在arch下配置网络打印?打印机是hp的..
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好吧。。 虽然我也不知道大乳山的门票价  哇哈哈~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我是石岛的, 离西霞口挺远
<Mayaer> adam8157: 那我问你 赤山门票多少钱
<adam8157> Mayaer: 80?
<Mayaer> 不知道哦~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 赤山你都知道, 不错哦
<Mayaer> adam8157: 天天电视打广告啊
<Mayaer> 石岛赤山
<MeaCulpa> zzhouyy: 不知道
<adam8157> Mayaer: 那就是个异教徒的山
<Mayaer> adam8157: 佛教？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 以前是佛教圣地, 现在搞个什么破玩儿大明神
<adam8157> Mayaer: 以前那些日韩的和尚来中国, 好多去那儿的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 大明顶- -  张无忌
<Mayaer> adam8157: 酱紫
<adam8157> Mayaer: 捏是光明顶...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我发现我一来  这聊天室就被咱俩包了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 因为别人听不懂
<Mayaer> adam8157: “捏”是~  ^_^
<imadper> ada
<imadper> adam8157: 网络打印机, 是用的并口打印机的模块吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 要啥模块 cups就handle了
<adam8157> imadper: 公司的你不知道?
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道呢~
<if_else> 各位兄台？
<if_else> portage = emerge ？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ?
<MeaCulpa> if_else: emerge 是portage的一个最主要的命令，portage是包管理系统
<if_else> MeaCulpa: portage 就是用来管理 源的工具集吗？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 我用 equery f portage 查看，emerge 等工具都在里面
<MeaCulpa> if_else: en
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 包管理系统，类似 ubuntu 的 apt-get / arch 的 pacman 是了……
<MeaCulpa> 我不知道ubuntu和arch里面，那个系统叫啥
<MeaCulpa> 比如emerge类似apt-get, ebuild就类似dpkg
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，难道你只用 gentoo ...
<ifvwm> nnnd 睡了这么久
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 我只在Gentoo的时候把身家性命交给包管理
<MeaCulpa> if_else: Debian, RH, Arch之流，我自己编译的比较多
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄... 那两者概念上有啥区别
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟，［两者］是什么和什么
<void1> 户愚吕兄，户愚吕弟
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 还是说，[包管理系统] gentoo 下的和 arch 下的 pacman 不是一个概念，还是 portage 更广泛？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: dpkg命令，针对的是一个包。apt-get,针对的是你的仓库
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ebuild命令，针对的是一个包。emerge,针对的是你的仓库
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，那 portage 这个名词呢？
<MeaCulpa> portage指的是ebuild, emerge这类工具，系统的集合，就是包管理系统
<MeaCulpa> 我不知道ubuntu, RH, Debian里面等价的东西叫啥，我用过，但不知道叫啥
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 貌似 arch 下面，就一个 pacman 的概念，奥有些懂了
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 那我问你，Arch下面的包管理系统叫啥
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 不知道，貌似 arch 没有特别有强调过这个概念，因为它比较简单，所以没这么多名词解释
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，gentoo 如果不升级的话，portage 树，就是一个快照的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不升级，包管理可以卸载掉了
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 任何distro皆如是
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: ?
<happyaron> 有人用过xcp么
<hamo> roylez: 基席，你不是是做的全文替换吧？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 但不至于这么极端，只是说升级频率较小什么的
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，那你 gentoo 一般多久升级一次，我的配置有些小，升级起来卡了
<roylez> hamo: 想死呢
<MeaCulpa> if_else: portage tree就是一个某个时间点仓库里包的几何
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 随便吧，我每天
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 这么紧跟潮流……
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 升级的频率由不得你阿，你只能控制包数量，升级是大家都在升阿
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不是阿，隔的久了升级，一次会很多包，容易出问题，要花时间解决
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 这个是仓库，我的意思是单点，就只是针对我的机器
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 随你便咯
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 恩，跟进升级，可以避免些问题，奥
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 那你机器配置会不会很高的什么...
 * adam8157 好困
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 只弄一次永远不升也可嘛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 间隔长一些, 可以避免一些不稳定的版本..
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不一定，只要散热好点 :)
<MeaCulpa> imadper: no
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不稳定的版本可以不升，不理不睬，报错了不管，等等等等
<imadper> MeaCulpa: mkinitcpio这个包, 一次升级的时候把我给弄悲剧了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 他的下一个版本就是好的....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我要时当时不升级, 等下一次的升级就好了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 真正的悲剧在于，全世界90%人的悲剧发生在一年以前，一年以后你遇到了，google没信息了，
<MeaCulpa> imadper: loner才会悲剧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 苦爹喊娘的一大片，你就心里踏实了，随便一google,就有人手把手
<MeaCulpa> gentoo的文档，社区，都流行手把手，擦，傻的不行
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 就像，今天 arch 的 glibc
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 上次反正我是失败的更离谱了... 直接kernel panic
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 那是Arch :)
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我kernel panic 几乎都发生在6-7年前用FC, Debian俄时候...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看一个东西不顺眼，然后折腾，然后死
<imadper> ....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 用了Gentoo, 看一个东西不顺眼，你就去找人喷，下面人毛了，就手把手腻了
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo不适合新手，不是说它麻烦，而是用Gentoo你学不到东西
<if_else> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138681
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那用啥?
 * MeaCulpa 的关于Linux的知识几乎都是早年在FC和Debian玩出来的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: RH阿，Debian阿~~
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，gentoo 升级列表提示的一些字段不是很熟
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 进入某些交互命令的时候总是出现乱码！~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381114 怎么解决啊，比如^[[^H^H^[[D^[[A^C 这样，进入openssh后按↑↓←→就出现了 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-16 16:14
<MeaCulpa> if_else: man emerge咯
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不想换了....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那就别换咯，挺好
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 其中：R   replacing (remerging same version)) 标记这个的意思是指，包需要重新编译？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: en
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我不是gentoo, 我是arch..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Arch挺好
 * MeaCulpa 边输入 grub2-mkconfig边骂娘...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 完蛋了，今天空调坏了
<mao> 我的系统和数据在一个硬盘上，换了块硬盘，两块硬盘大小不一样，能不能用dd把系统和数据ghost过去
<imadper> imtxc: 光膀子
<adam8157> hamo: dzhu壕要买第二把机械键盘了
<imtxc> imadper: 对了，上次网上申了个交行的卡，说是双币，来是银联，怎么办//
<imadper> imtxc: 剪了
<pylaurent> imadper:   arch你升级么= =。  glibc那里貌似冲突
<imtxc> imadper: 可以退回去不
<imadper> pylaurent: no
<adam8157> pylaurent: 看首页告示
<imadper> imtxc: no idea
<pylaurent> adam8157:   嗯我看到了
<hamo> adam8157: NB壕啊
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥第二把？
<adam8157> hamo: 他有一把cherry阉割版, 现在要买非阉割版
<hamo> adam8157: 阉了哪？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，有些标记 nomerge ，的不处理的包，为何还会出现在 更新 list 中？
<imtxc> imadper: 前两天才把一张工行的剪了。
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 而且，有的行有缩进，还有加粗，这个又是什么意思？谢谢
<adam8157> hamo: 键程
<imadper> imtxc: 继续剪
<hamo> imtxc: 壕...这么对卡
<hamo> adam8157: 轴不是cherry的？
<imtxc> hamo: 没用啊我，学校发的
<imtxc> hamo: 光骗我花钱，不剪还怎么办
<adam8157> hamo: 是cherry的, cherry的低端机械
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你打的什么命令？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa:  awk 怎么获得指定字符串后的字符串？ 比如 aaa bbb eesfsdf aaa ccc  我想获得bbb, ccc
<imtxc> 交行的网银linux好像还不能用。
<pylaurent> imadper:   你还记得你当初的操作系统课么
<hamo> adam8157: 总之就是壕就是了
<pylaurent> imadper:   那本书讲的东西会不会有点  老？
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩 ,记得
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: if 判断咯
<imadper> pylaurent: 没有不老的....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 写来看看?
<pylaurent> imadper:   。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我要是能回去了，我送你个cherry键盘
<hamo> adam8157: 的拔键器
<if_else> MeaCulpa: emerge -DNptu world
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，正准备重启呢
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 87 茶轴!!!
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 87 茶轴!!!
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 87 茶轴!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 你要买第二把了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 这把等别人送
<hamo> adam8157: 我送你个拔键器...
<imtxc> 这么豪啊/
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 球
<imtxc> imadper: 我今天去刷刷领点礼品了明天剪。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: echo 'aaa bbb eesfsdf aaa ccc' | awk '{for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if ($i=="aaa") {printf("%s ", $(i+1))}}print ""}'
<hunt_O> adam8157: 鏈接
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 厉害
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 傻傻的死作....
<adam8157> hunt_O: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10379865461&
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【败家馆】Filco 忍者「N-KEY」黑轴/茶轴/青轴 机械键盘『套装』-淘宝网
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 87 茶轴!!!
<void1> 一步到位hhkb
 * hamo 佩服awk sed玩的特别好的...
<hunt_O> adam8157: 水逆不能買電子產品
<hamo> adam8157: 说了送你
 * hamo 约炮王来了...
<adam8157> hunt_O: ...
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 87 茶轴!!!
<imtxc> hamo: ypw?
<imtxc> 哦 看见了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个也不错 echo "aaa bbb sdlfjsd aaa ccc" | egrep -o "aaa \w+" | awk '{ print $2}'
<imtxc> adam8157: 你现在用的就是这个忍者么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是 我用的cherry G80-3000 茶轴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不，这才流氓： echo 'aaa bbb eesfsdf aaa ccc' | awk -vRS=" " '/^aaa$/{getline;print}'
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛，在vim里已经打开的俩文件咋做diff来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 分别:diffthis
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，多谢。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 淫荡
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，你有没有遇到开了screen 之后显示刷新有延迟的情况
<gfrog> hamo: 求拔贱器
<adam8157> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> 奇怪，笔记本上没问题，在这个显示器就出毛病。
 * gfrog meeting
 * MeaCulpa 
<hamo> gfrog: 你的贱已经无法拔了亲...
 * MeaCulpa 
<gfrog> adam8157: md，一diff才发现这俩是同一个文件 @_@
 * MeaCulpa 擦... 用一年的内核升级了，重启说不定上不来了
 * gfrog 这次真去meeting了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 弱弱的
<tenzu> 跟谁meeting?
<adam8157> amosk: 等会儿游泳去不
<amosk> adam8157, 我周一 5～6:00 固定汇报工作...
<imadper> gfrog: 貌似我有一个, 不过没带, 回去要是能找到明天给你带过来吧
<adam8157> amosk: lol
<adam8157> imadper: 你的是啥型号
<imadper> adam8157: 我的是plu的... 我穷人
<adam8157> imadper: 我这把特价599 你的肯定比我的贵吧
<imadper> adam8157: 395
<adam8157> 0_o
<ifvwm> adam8157: 游泳，带上蛤蟆，当救生圈。
<imadper> adam8157: 永远不要跟 imadper 比穷   ---丘吉尔
<adam8157> imadper: 看你这么可怜, 过几天给你拨一笔救灾款
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋天天锻炼，看来要结婚了
<imadper> adam8157: 得等人家入职之后了, 下月呢
<adam8157> ifvwm: ... 扯
<ifvwm> imadper: 你很穷？
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩!
<ifvwm> 找蛋蛋抚养
<imadper> ....
<ifvwm> 吃他喝他
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩, 好!
<ifvwm> 胖胖
<MeaCulpa> 果然，grub splash out of sync
<MeaCulpa> 谁知道怎样让grub2不显示splash
<MeaCulpa> 显示器没信号....
<ifvwm> nosplash?
<ifvwm> 不可能没信号吧
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 具体点...
<MeaCulpa> 我的grub菜单显示不出，显示器说out of sync
<ifvwm> 总有一种显示模式在运行
<MeaCulpa> 丫的二货grub
 * adam8157 明天足球和羽毛球冲突了, 怎么办哦
<ifvwm> 哦。那是gfx-mode的不对。
 * adam8157 明天足球和羽毛球时间冲突了, 怎么办哦
<ifvwm> framebuffer没加载。或者
<hamo> imadper: 天天吃蛋蛋的蛋蛋
<ifvwm> 分辨率不对
<imadper> adam8157: 用球拍打足球
<adam8157> imadper: 好主意
 * imadper 
 * imadper evince能不能设置双面打印?
<adam8157> imadper: 能
 * adam8157 游泳去了
<imadper> adam8157: 没找到呀...
<adam8157> imadper: layout -> two-sided
<adam8157> imadper: 走了
<imadper> ok
<Guest68221> .公司换了代理方式。。。。。。只能通过浏览器的一个内网的PAC脚本作为代理端口联网  所有软件基本上是报废了。。。。
<Guest68221> 没人在么？
<Guest68221>  /topic
<imtxc> imadper: 你干嘛不去
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS For Linux最新消息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381116 章庆元：关于WPS for Linux，请大家不要着急，做全平台的Office是WPS的既定策略，除非出现不可抗的力量，我们会坚定地做下去。这段时间我们在合并分支，由于代码 量太大，同时Windows版近期 …
<Guest68221> WPS for Linux  alpha 多久了？
<imadper> imtxc: 去干嘛?
<imtxc> imadper: 游泳啊
<imadper> imtxc: 干嘛去...
<imadper> imtxc: 有任务
<imtxc> imadper: 你一实习生 能有啥任务
<imadper> imtxc: 交实习报告!
<hamo> roylez: .
<byzantium> 大家 好   问一下啊 Float32的精度 是 多少呀
<\rs> imadper: 实习报告？
<imadper> \rs: 恩
<imadper> \rs: 这是我实习以来最为麻烦的任务~~
<\rs> imadper: 什么是实习报告？
<imadper> \rs: org-mode的默认快捷键有的比较折腾, 比如M-tab
<imadper> \rs: 就是写实习这几天都干嘛了....
<\rs> imadper: 哦……这个我改auto-complete了
<imadper> \rs: 你的window manager不是用Alt+TAB来切换窗口的, 改成什么都无所谓
<imadper> \rs: 但是我的不行呀!~
<imadper> \rs: 我一按M-tab, 就切换成别的了...
<\rs> imadper: 所以你应该用awesome之类的tiling wm，定制度高，顺便学学lua；像我是因为xmonad学haskell的……无论小屏还是大屏，tiling都有优势的，前者利用tiling去除不必要的边框，后者利用layout，multi-head 的控制也较常见的stack/composite window manager方便
<imadper> \rs: 有没有lisp配置的?
<imadper> \rs: 我记得有, 是老鼠药吧?
<\rs> imadper: stumpwm
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 折腾一下去~
<imadper> \rs: 查到一个基于stumpwm的, 叫dswm, 貌似没啥人玩. 我去当一回小白鼠去
<\rs> imadper: 开发很不活跃啊……https://github.com/sabetts/stumpwm
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: sabetts/stumpwm · GitHub
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 基本八个月没人动了
<\rs> imadper: tiling wm我以前玩过很多，文档全 用户多 功能强劲的只有xmonad/awesome，其他都是小白鼠
<imadper> \rs: 小白就小白吧~ 对了, lisp编译器哪个最快? clisp?
<imadper> 还是ccl?
<hamo> imadper: sbcl
<imadper> hamo: 记得 cfy说它一般的
<\rs> imadper: 老老实实awesome吧，ewmh的支持是这些tiling里最好的，而且lua毕竟是传统的imperative dynamic type checking语言，对其他ruby/python学习也有好处。你要是不像我对haskell的喜好那样喜欢lisp，还是别试lisp配置的wm……其他的万一碰到notifaction-daemon不能用、xx trayer不能用之类的甚至都没办法解决
<hamo> imadper: 但是sbcl是优化做的最好的
 * gfrog 牛蛋蛋的RH生活太多彩了。 adam8157 
<imadper> \rs: 总要碰到南墙再说~ 先装一个再说~
<imadper> hamo: 不了解~
<imadper> hamo: 优化的有点儿过头了? http://www.lispforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=895
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: LispForum • View topic - sbcl vs clisp
<hamo> imadper: 这个不是优化的问题，两种编译器处理buffer不同而已
<imadper> hamo: 不过sbcl处理的略有问题吧?
<hamo> imadper: 这个我就不知道了..没用过现代的lisp语言...我还停留在scheme上
<imadper> hamo: 够用了. 学了lisp也很可能用不上
<\rs> lisp-1 好，common lisp太多历史包袱，nomenclature太乱
<imadper> hamo: 学了cl之后, 多数都用不上
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么修改系统盘的卷标啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381129 我下了一个gparted，不能改系统盘的卷标啊.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 secondsen — 2012-07-16 18:03
<centerpoint> 请问有没有一般系统自带的查看磁盘io的工具?
<centerpoint> iostat不是自带的
<centerpoint> 需要额外安装
<hamo> /proc/diskstats
<hamo> centerpoint: ^^^
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 刚游泳回来
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋...
<\rs> dstat
<centerpoint> hamo: 非常感谢
<mike-w> hi
<kk> mike-w, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<mike-w> flashplayer怎么一卡一卡的？
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/197251.htm
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 百度炮轰Google不创新 拟全力进攻云搜索_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 虽然哥也觉得挺扯的，不过google最近确实没有在搜索上有改进
<adam8157> hamo: 搜索的改进就是更准吧
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...确实...
<adam8157> hamo: 你还没下班?
<hamo> adam8157: 没...在公司看三体呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 又看
<hamo> adam8157: 重温不行啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你咋还不带尾巴？
<adam8157> hamo: 刚游泳回来, 处理下邮件再走
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/god-price-1l-box-13-8-oldenburger-oldenburger-uht-reduced-fat-milk-north-northeast-to-buy-one-get-one-free-the-actual-6-9-yuan-box.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 神价格：Oldenburger 欧德堡 超高温处理减脂牛奶 1L/盒　13.8元（华北、东北地区买一赠一，实际6.9元/盒）» 什么值得买
<adam8157> hamo: 你那没消息了?
<hamo> adam8157: 没...不过鉴于上次等了一个月才有上星期的面试...我觉得还是得再等等
<hamo> adam8157: 而且没理由在这一面挂掉啊
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 要不我先去做几天qe?
<hamo> adam8157: 然后transfer?
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 要我说, 别
<hamo> adam8157: 额...当然不可能..
<hamo> adam8157: 这样kexin不得杀了我..
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚想付款，结果发现是低脂的，直接pass
<hamo> adam8157: kaka是不也要走？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 不
<adam8157> gfrog: 三元的房砖也可以
<gfrog> adam8157: 完全不喝国产奶
<gfrog> adam8157: 喝过就知道国产奶是苦的。
<hamo> gfrog: 不可能..你早晚要喝的...
<hamo> gfrog: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 欧德宝这个喝起来确实好点
<hamo> gfrog: 你还没昏吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 喝完欧德堡或者好沃德之后，三元那个神马金牌牛奶就是垃圾，而且还那么贵。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【自购正版】突袭油田（Oil Rush）1.11[EN][735.39MB] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381137 游戏名称：突袭油田 英文名称：Oil Rush 游戏类型：即时战略类(RTS)游戏 游戏制作：Unigine Corp 游戏发行：Unigine Corp 游戏平台：PC 发售时间：2012年1月25日 官方网站：http://unigine. …
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.reddit.com/r/fossworldproblems/comments/wmke1/arch_moved_lib_to_usrlib_so_i_had_to_spend_5/
<kk> \b,啥网址y Arch moved /lib to /usr/lib, so I had to spend 5 minutes in a busybox shell(no bash) fixing things. : fossworldproblems
<\b> http://i.imgur.com/zR6II.jpg
<\b> alvin_rxg: 继续补看电影
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这新闻得高速 gebjgd 吧，我已经不关心了…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你不用arch了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: debian 呀… archlinux 我没流量玩
<hon> 有人在吗
<hon> 我不会安装
<kk> hon, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<hon> 我下了个iso的文件
<hon> 不知道怎么办了
<hon> 唉
<hon> 你用的这个是编程还是平时用呢
<hon> are you chinese？
<Charlie_S> kk是機器人，不用理他
<hon> 哦，我说怎么有manchester呢
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...你regression啦...
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 菜鸟一枚求助老鸟wine安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381149 执行sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa后报错 错误如下求老鸟指教 Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module> ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-pac …
<yeizhihui> ?
<yeizhihui> 米人?
<yeizhihui> exit
<thomasxie> root fs 满了怎么办
<\b> 买新硬盘，或者删东西
<alvin_rxg> 或者想办法扩张，圈地运动
<thomasxie> \b: 我设置小了给 / 才15G
<thomasxie> 有什么办法扩张一下呢
<\b> thomasxie: 如果你其它地方还有空间。 lvm 或者 btrfs 直接扩就行了， 否则用 partitionmanager 挪一下
<thomasxie> 哪个好用一些
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我看不到我发的图片？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381156 例如：[img]/home/mengbaichen/图片/qq.png[/img] 我发错了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mbc — 2012-07-16 21:08
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙？ 831374 ，能够问问有没有神马进展么
<cfy> roylez: 你同事不在阿。。。
<tarside> 请问有人知道怎样调试 apache 源代码?
<ray__> hi,all
<kk> ray__, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<thomasxie> \b: partitionmanager 显示加锁什么意思呢
<ray__> 求教个问题，手机通过usb共享上网，linux下面怎么设置？
<\b> thomasxie: 不知道, 也许指已经 mount 的分区
<thomasxie> \b: mount了之后就不能改了么
<namoamitabuddha> vim 用起来真不方便
<\b> thomasxie: 大概要先 unmount . 仅用过一次 partitionmanager
<\b> namoamitabuddha: why
<thomasxie> 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/7/11/fY2F5fy-qEWSCIid0G-nhQ2.png
<roylez_> adam8157: 831374 帮帮催催
<adam8157> roylez_: checking
<huntxu> roylez_: 你幹啥了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚报过来 有啥好催的...
<thomasxie> \b: 不行
<thomasxie> \b: 不让unmount
<\b> thomasxie: 你换张 cd 戓者 usb 启动
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们渣帽的毛病
<\b> thomasxie: 否则root 不能unmount
<\b> thomasxie: 先看看你有没有在用 lvm
<thomasxie> \b: cd启动怎么运行程序啊
<\b> thomasxie: 用张 linux cd 启动. 或者用 usb
<thomasxie> \b: cd我有
<thomasxie> \b: 但是怎么运行这个程序呢
<\b> thomasxie: 许多 cd 里帯了 partitionmanager 了
<thomasxie> \b: 我试试看
<cfy> roylez
<thomasxie> \b: 还有其他方法么
<cfy> roylez: mea*呢？
<\b> thomasxie: 你是不是在用 lvm?
<thomasxie> \b: 应该没有，怎么判断是否再用呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我加cc了, 目测这bug应该比较好修
<\b> thomasxie: 你自己装的系統 :)  你自己应该知道
<\b> thomasxie: 否则用 cd 重启, 在 cd 里面用 partitionmanager
<huntxu> adam8157: 牛淡淡修
<adam8157> roylez_: 你们可以通过support报过来, 要求gss快修嘛
<thomasxie> \b: 恩，我装的是archbang
<alvin_rxg> archlinux root 15GB 很够了呀
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 我也不知道为什么不够了
<namoamitabuddha> 求一个好的字典软件
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<alvin_rxg> thomasxie: pacman -Sc ?
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 运行了
<alvin_rxg> home 在 root 下边？
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 不在
<alvin_rxg> 那你装了 matlab ?
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 可能是我装了一个virualtbox
<adam8157> roylez_: 这bug肯定会经过我的手, 目测最快, 6.2和6.3一个月后能发补丁
<namoamitabuddha> 求推荐一个支持模糊查询（最好支持正则），全文匹配的字典软件。
<thomasxie> virtualbox
<alvin_rxg> stardict
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: root下装的
<alvin_rxg> thomasxie: virtualbox 的 镜像不都在自己的home 下么？ 能有多大
<\b> 在 /opt 下面装完 FEKO ADS MATLAB , 就已经 10多GB 没了
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 删了点东西留出一个G
<alvin_rxg> 1g 够了，以后不装软件的话
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐主席不理我。。。。
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 恩
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是多久....
<roylez_> adam8157: 一个月？
<adam8157> roylez_: 档期满了, 下个kernel马上要发, 6.3可能快点, 6.2排到下下个kernel也得一个月多点了
<hamo> adam8157 都开始排档期啦？
<hamo> adam8157 啥时候给我签个名啊
<adam8157> hamo: 签名干啥
<roylez_> hamo: arch的glibc升不上去了，nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnDDDD
<hamo> adam8157 信用卡账单呗
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> roylez_: 看我预感多准...
<adam8157> roylez_: 看arch首页
 * hamo 折腾死我了...终于找到原因了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是不行
<huntxu> roylez_: [2012-07-08 02:06] upgraded glibc (2.16.0-1 -> 2.16.0-2)
<huntxu> roylez_: 弱暴了
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆了
<huntxu> adam8157: 力量
<adam8157> hamo: 你那里光纤?
<hamo> adam8157 不是...电缆...10M
<adam8157> hamo: 哟系
<iGoogle> 日本蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 迅雷那厮啊, 那个离线脚本请求链接太多就疯会儿, 我那专辑 几百个文件 肿么办啊
<adam8157> hamo: 有迅雷没有
<hamo> adam8157 我有windows
<adam8157> hamo: 要不 我也去办公室装个windows....
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 你办公室跟我办公室不一样...
<roylez_> hamo: pacman -U http://pkgbuild.com/~allan/glibc-2.16.0-1-<arch>.pkg.tar.xz
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y brynhild
<roylez_> hamo: 执行这个搞死的
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥不按官方的来？
<roylez_> hamo: 这就是官方写的
<roylez_> hamo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DeveloperWiki:usrlib
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: DeveloperWiki:usrlib - ArchWiki
<roylez_> hamo: 不知道哪个龟孙加的
<adam8157> hamo: 啥不一样
<hamo> adam8157 你这相当于是去给微软办公室的电脑装个linux...
<adam8157> hamo: 虚拟机里嘛, 我这不是为了搞音乐么
 * hamo 啧啧...还搞音乐...搞音乐是为了搞妹纸吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 你见过妹纸听重金属?
<hamo> adam8157 也许你就喜欢这种重口味的...
<adam8157> ...
 * hamo afk
<adam8157> 同学要来北京玩两天, 求推荐去哪
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<hamo> adam8157 男同女同？
<adam8157> hamo: 男同学
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: .
<hamo> adam8157 男同啊...泡酒吧去吧...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157 我现在发现北京玩的地方几乎都是为了妹纸准备的》。。
<adam8157> hamo: 比如?
<slucx>  `(a `(b ,(+ 1 2) ,(foo ,(+ 1 3) d) e) f) 这个值是多少？为啥？谁解释下？
<hamo> adam8157  电影院，公园，后海三里屯，剧院，音乐厅
<slucx> scheme的
<hamo> adam8157 可以去看腊肉
<adam8157> hamo: 可拉倒吧 还腊肉
<hamo> adam8157 你说还有哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 融科资讯中心
<hamo> adam8157 这么有雅兴...
<hamo> adam8157 搞得我周末都没地方去了...
<slucx> 汗
<afric__> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<afric__> 有人没
<afric__> 出来个人呗
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 解决 WINE 显示亚洲语言乱码的问题 比如 中文 日文 韩文. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381164 原文链接 http://beterhans.blogspot.com/2012/07/f ... -wine.html I Know there is some post to fix this problem but a little bit complex but Legal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383628 I use a sample way but may le …
<yagnb> slucx: guile里打一下不就出来了 (a (quasiquote (b (unquote (+ 1 2)) (unquote (foo 4 d)) e)) f)
<slucx> yagnb, 关键是原因
<slucx> yagnb,我从标准里看到的R5Rs， 不懂
<yagnb> slucx: quasiquote的嵌套quasiquote 要对应层数的unquote才能求值
<yagnb> 要不unquote就保留。。就这样
<slucx>  `(a `(b ,(+ 1 2) ,(foo ,(+ 1 3) d) e) f)     yagnb, 谁和第一个`是一层的？
<yagnb> slucx: 一个`就是quote一层, 一个,就是unquote一层
<roylez_> adam8157: 终于把arch搞死了
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在只能重启挂sysrescuecd了
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经不能起新的进程了
<adam8157> roylez_: arch这点真不好, 一点也不smooth
<roylez_> adam8157: 比帽子强了100年
<adam8157> roylez_: 扯
<roylez_> adam8157: 你丫在家给我用帽子看看
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> 你丫在家给我用帽子看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在只是需要起一个 /usr/lib/ld-xxx /bin/sh 就好。。。nnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: chroot吧
<namoamitabuddha> 测试
<kk> namoamitabuddha, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<namoamitabuddha> 测试
<kk> namoamitabuddha, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<Charlie_S> mIRC还是不如xChat用着舒服
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<gfrog_> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: irssi不太适应。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 之前xchat?
<gfrog_> adam8157: yep
<gfrog_> adam8157: screen有办法切换window的时候自动切输入法不？
<adam8157> gfrog_: irssi适合上班的时候用
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不知道
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你的irssi用神马方式提醒的？
<adam8157> gfrog_: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> gfrog_: 里头notify-launch 改成notify-send
<gfrog_> ad
<adam8157> gfrog_: notify-launch是我自己的脚本 你可以去scripts里找
<gfrog_> adam8157: ssh连回去的时候肿么办？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啊，我想起来了，是个狗叫的wav。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 就没提示了...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 杯具。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 嗯 确实有狗叫...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 既然都用脚本了, 你当然可以在脚本里想法提示远程登录的
<adam8157> gfrog_: 别人跟我说话就是狗叫声, 是不是不大厚道
<gfrog_> adam8157: 显然
 * adam8157 洗澡睡觉
<gfrog_> adam8157: 难道只能用perl。。。 讨厌perl
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我那里pl最终调用自己的shell的... notify-launch
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog_> adam8157: 好吧。
 * Charlie_S 睡觉
<thomasxie> 不用itunes能订阅频道吗
<thomasxie> http://itunes.apple.com/au/itunes-u/social-psychology-135/id434142300
<kk> thomasxie,啥网址y Social Psychology 135 - Download free content from UCLA on iTunes
<thomasxie> 想下载这个
<liyingqiao> 咳咳
<liyingqiao> 等deepin1206
<alvin_rxg>  咳咳 都7月了
<gebjgd> deepin?
<linvnew> hi,大家好。
<gebjgd> 那新桌面
<gebjgd>  不用gnome的人表示毫无兴趣
<linvnew> 糗，居然有人不睡觉。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 时差
<linvnew> 牛！
<linvnew> 还会回来么？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 这有什么牛的
<knownbad> 深入。。。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 回去吃元素周期表？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 回去用局域网？
<linvnew> gebjgd: 我还有20多种没吃过。
<linvnew> gebjgd: 好吧！我对这确实无力吐槽了
<gebjgd> linvnew: 回去被强？之后上访 藏猫猫死？或者和李李旺阳一样被上吊自杀死？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 或者去超市买个东西 被烧死 家属还不知道？家属得到60万封口费？
<linvnew> gebjgd: 真的猛士，敢于品尝复杂的元素周期表……
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你慢慢把
<linvnew> gebjgd: 我是被逼的
<gebjgd> linvnew: 二代才回去
<linvnew> gebjgd: 希望吧
<gebjgd> linvnew: 偷渡啊 去朝鲜啊
<gebjgd> linvnew: 朝鲜人民生活在金将军的英明领导下 才是真的幸福
<linvnew> gebjgd: 哪儿还不如这，真的。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不能 朝鲜人民生活水平很高的
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不然怎么能搞君主制
<gebjgd> linvnew: 一代传一代？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 想必是人民很安于现状
<linvnew> gebjgd: 咋地在这遇见了也算缘份，就算不给指条明路，也不用往火坑里推呀！不厚道……
<knownbad> 昨天老婆看了些有关朝鲜的报导她只说了一句，怎么这么变态。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 卖屁股出国
<gebjgd> linvnew: 这条明路
<linvnew> gebjgd: 有痔疮……
<gebjgd> linvnew: 有痔疮更好啊
<knownbad> 凡是林。
<linvnew> gebjgd: I
<gebjgd> linvnew: 给客户破处版的感受
<knownbad> 有挤压的效果。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你确实是专业人士 就是不一样
<linvnew> 你们俩口真重，快廋不鸟了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 懂得真多
<knownbad> 我鸡鸡小需要些挤压的助力。
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你真是这样出去的吗？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不是
<gebjgd> linvnew: 我屁眼太大 另外没有痔疮
<gebjgd> linvnew: 所以只能靠别的方法了
<linvnew> gebjgd: 请问怎么大的呢？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你得天独厚啊
<gebjgd> linvnew: 练的
<gebjgd> linvnew: 屎拉出来 按回去 拉出来 按回去
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你可以试试看
<linvnew> gebjgd: 我见过最大的是偷西瓜的，不知道你行不行？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不行 莫非你行？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 膜拜
<linvnew> gebjgd: 我不大。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 看到你是见多识广
<linvnew> gebjgd: 现在顺俩桃子总可以吧？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不顺桃子 顺香蕉
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你顺榴莲？
<linvnew> gebjgd: ……这个……你好，……再见……我睡了……
<gebjgd> linvnew: 慢走不送
<knownbad> 我看你两私下交流吧？
<knownbad> 别客气。
<linvnew> （想不到irc也和电视一样，一到深夜就重口了）
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还不多传授些
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你都久经爆菊了
<gebjgd> linvnew: ccav?
<linvnew> gebjgd: 这个凡士林看样子的确经历的多。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 露点的主持人
<linvnew> gebjgd: 韩国有个频道，节目上直接cao
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你在棒子国？
<linvnew> gebjgd: 天朝，但是有电骡
<linvnew> 凡士林怎么不说话了？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他对着你撸管呢
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他就喜欢你这样的
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你俩很熟？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凑合
<gebjgd> linvnew: 知道他在米帝国主义
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你呢？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你猜
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你顺的香蕉会和他分享吗？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不会
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你猜我猜不猜？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他不爱香蕉 爱菊花
<linvnew> gebjgd: 据我所知你有一朵大菊花……
<gebjgd> linvnew: 恩自己练的
<linvnew> gebjgd: 何苦呢！练大了有什么用？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 拉屎速度快
<gebjgd> linvnew: 橛子大
<linvnew> gebjgd: 想到这个理由了，貌似不太充分。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 冲粪
<knownbad> 可以用来开瓶子。野外求生。
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你得把肠子也练大的说
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凡士林会用屁眼开瓶盖
<gebjgd> linvnew: 以前他是在酒吧专门表演开瓶盖的
<linvnew> knownbad: 你原来真的叫凡士林啊！
<knownbad> 没，从小看着gebjgd表演长大的。
<knownbad> 他是我的偶像。
<linvnew> knownbad: 他我估计可以开罐头了……呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你明明比我老好不好
<knownbad> 哪里，gebjgd可以装罐了。
<knownbad> 开罐对他已不稀奇。
<linvnew> 天外有天啊
<linvnew> 到时候就可以装便当了
<gebjgd> inimino: 青出于蓝而胜于蓝
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凡士林更经典
<linvnew> gebjgd: 怎么个经典？
<knownbad> 他的屁眼已有虹吸效果，可以隔空吸水了。
 * knownbad 对gebjgd膜拜着。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他先开了屁眼开瓶盖的先河
<linvnew> knownbad: 隔空？真厉害
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你跟他学了？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凡士林老婆怀孕我有份
<gebjgd> linvnew: 我隔空来着
<linvnew> gebjgd: pi！菊花里能有什么好东西？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你猜
<linvnew> gebjgd: 凡士林
<knownbad> 要是你能老婆也想。
<linvnew> knownbad: 居然没能理解
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凡士林他不育
<linvnew> 当菊花开始虹吸的时候，下一步就该联系用嘴喷了
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你怎么知道的？试过
<gebjgd> linvnew: 我都说了 我帮忙的
<linvnew> knownbad: 西瓜是八国联军那个部队的？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 隔空
<linvnew> gebjgd: 意思是隔空试过？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你猜呢
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你猜我猜不猜？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你猜我猜什么
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你猜我会猜你猜什麼？
<gebjgd> linvnew: 你猜我猜你猜我猜什么
<knownbad> 我插我插我插我插什么？
<linvnew> gebjgd: 好吧，你赢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又心急了
<linvnew> knownbad: 你有心急了
<gebjgd> linvnew: å‡å‡å£«æž—想èèè你的菊花
<gebjgd> linvnew: 凡士林想要你的菊花
<linvnew> gebjgd: 你的吧！别装羞涩
<linvnew> gebjgd: 凡士林估计快急疯了，不知道该插什么。
<gebjgd> linvnew: 我的太大 他没有感觉的
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他爱你的雏菊
<linvnew> 开瓶器
<gebjgd> linvnew: 开罐头器
<gebjgd> linvnew: 好不
<gebjgd> linvnew: 他的是开瓶器
<linvnew> gebjgd: 好啊！不过你可要加油啊，别徒有虚名。
<linvnew> 真的睡了，再见凡士林，再见开瓶器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 凡士æææ林牌的开瓶器
<knownbad> 人说的话能信，秦始皇早就长生不老了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你怎么话都不会说了
<knownbad> 我是不会。。。
<knownbad>  /lib migration还真麻烦。
<alvin_rxg> 为啥不并行呢？ 原先的 /lib 还留着，新的全部到 /usr/lib 里边
<knownbad> 清理完/lib后就好办了。
<gebjgd> 我这里根本没æœæœé—®é¢˜
<gebjgd> 直接按照news的方法 完美升级
<stlifey> 如果没看整个系统就蛋疼了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你一定没看
<gebjgd> stlifey: 应该没事。只要别-f
<kk>  06:42
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-17
<test1> ni hao
<test1> I need your help, Kind Chinese people.
<test1> I installed the antivirus software called 金山毒霸2012 unexpectedly. But I could not find the instruction on how to remove it.
<test1> I could not delete it on the control panel.
<test1> Can anybody help me?
<test1> ChenFengYuan, Can you help me?
<cfy> test1: hi
<cfy> tenzu: whats wrong?
<test1> hi
<tenzu> cfy: ??
<test1> please help.
<kk> test1, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<cfy> tenzu: 这 test1是谁阿？
<test1> wo shi wai guo ren.
<tenzu> cfy: who knows
<test1> nobody knows me.
<test1> mei you ren renshi wo.
<tenzu> test1: hi, did you install the anti-virus software in windows?
<test1> yes
<tenzu> test1: you may find it in control panel - add/remove software, then you can uninstall it
<test1> no i could not
<tenzu> test1: -_-||
<tenzu> test1: maybe it's in English name, called Kingsoft or something like this
<debianer> 奇怪了，ssh怎么就不能给qq作代理呢？
<tenzu> test1: pay attention to the icon
<debianer> 在红帽子上班的人怎么还没上线哦
<tenzu> test1: take a screen shot, and maybe we can help
<test1> when the computer starts up, it also start automatically. I checked the start-up program thru msconfig.
<cfy> debianer: .......
<cfy> debianer: 你是怎么代理的？
<tenzu> test1: is it a windows configuring software? maybe not the anti-virus software
<test1> <@tenzu>how can I transfer the screen shot to you?
<test1> I also cannot delete the directory C:\Program Files\kingsoft\kingsoft antivirus
<cfy> 在18m上班的人怎么还没上线。。。
<tenzu> test1: upload to http://imagebin.org or anywhere you can find
<test1> http://imagebin.org/221064
<test1> I cannot stop the installation as well. please see picture.
<tenzu> test1: it's not 金山, it's QQ电脑管家
<test1> yes. right
<test1> problem is I cannot delete the Jin Shan.
<tenzu> test1: does not it appear in add/remove ?
<caleb-> win32 问到这来了…
<cfy> caleb-: 果然是因为win32占有率太高了么。。。
<debianer> cfy: socket5用ssh代理阿
<test1> no it did not appear.
<cfy> debianer: 哦。。。不清楚，看上去有socket5阿
<debianer> cfy: 明白了，linuxqq只能http代理哦，ssh是通过socket代理的
<LOL_> Win7默任的编码是啥
<cfy> debianer: 哦。。。我还以为你用win的qq呢。win的qq支持socket5
<cfy> LOL_: 中国的应该是gb系列吧
<zhao> 现在的电脑装个xp都费劲
<cfy> debianer: 或许你可以开个虚拟机。。
<LOL_> Gbk or gb18030?
<LOL_> cfy:  gbk ?
<cfy> LOL_: gb18030是gbk的超集
<LOL_> cfy: 哦
<liyingqiao> 没人说话？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重装系统会清空哪些目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381191 前几天装系统设置的usr目录不变动，可是装好后里面就没东西了，请问除了这个还要清空哪些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2012-07-17 9:25
<byzantium> C#和C++计算 精度 的 方法不同吗
<byzantium> C#的怎么去计算呐
<tiger> 有谁买过raspberry pi?
<cfy> 买不到。。。
<tiger> ebay上有，不过都比较贵
<piggybox> 不是说$25一个嘛
<cfy> tiger: 知道taobao.com有啥替代的么？
<tiger> z.cn
<piggybox> 哦，原来是今天的新闻，raspberry不再限制一人买一台了
<cfy> tiger: 不是。是说，有没有代替raspberry pi的arm机器。要开源的
<tiger> 龙心的盒子
<tiger> 不是arm的
<ofan> tiger: 我买过
<ofan> 不过没买成
<tiger> ofan, 好不好用
<byzantium> 在C#中 10.0f/3.0f = 3.333333  10000.0f/3.0f = 3333.333;  而在C++中 10.0/3.0=3.333333  10000.0/3.0=3333.333333;
<byzantium> 这是为什么呀
<byzantium> C# 会总数相等  这与计算精度不符呀
<byzantium> 有人会不？？
<piggybox> 我猜是浮点数字节数不同
<byzantium> 计算精度不是与有效数字有关系吗
<huntxu> byzantium: 總數相等即是有效數字相等，和精度沒啥沖突
<byzantium> 那么 C#下的精度是不固定的了
<huntxu> byzantium: 有效數字和小數點後有效數字是兩個概念呢
<huntxu> byzantium: 你可以試試100000000000.0f/3.0f
<huntxu> byzantium: 看是不是仍然只保留7位有效數字
<ofan> byzantium: 你printf的吧
<yandong_> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_61287 谁能解决这个问题？
<kk> yandong_,啥网址y xen虚拟机怎么更改其模拟的网卡设备 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<byzantium> %f
<byzantium> 3.333333E+07
<byzantium> 仍然是7位
<wuyazi> 有人吗
<wuyazi> 有个我呢提请教一下
<kk> wuyazi, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<wuyazi> kk: 什么9点
<wuyazi> \nNOTICE:\tUnable to connect to X display.
<wuyazi> 这个是什么问题啊
<wuyazi> 我装得一个软件，装好后，不能启动
<wuyazi> [root@localhost portal]# bash start_portal
<wuyazi> \nInitializing....
<wuyazi> Checking OS...
<wuyazi> Checking connection to X display, one moment please...
<wuyazi> \nNOTICE:\tUnable to connect to X display.
<wuyazi> \n\tIs X Windows running on your local node?
<wuyazi> \tDISPLAY environment variable set correctly?  (set to: :0.0)
<kk> wuyazi:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> byzantium: printf默认只打前几位
<ofan> byzantium: 只要是都是32/64位ieee标准的，精度都一样
<wuyazi> ofan: 看看我的问题吧
<byzantium> ofan, 我晓得了 C#的可以  C++应该用什么打印出来才可以 还是直接看debug下的数字呐
<wuyazi> ofan: Unable to connect to X display.
<byzantium> 图形界面服务端没启动？
<xxd> byzantium, 怎么启动啊
<wuyazi> byzantium: 不是没启动吧，我装得 软件检测的是X11，现在redhat改成xorg了
<wuyazi> byzantium: 这样要怎么办啊
<mays> 笔记本A卡，驱动装不上，风扇一直转个不停，有没有什么好办法解决
<wuyazi> byzantium: 怎样改成X11？
<ofan> byzantium: 你写到文件里直接对比下
<ofan> wuyazi: 没开X server
<ofan> 谁用ssd?
<wuyazi> ofan: 怎么开？我先google一下哈
<ofan> wuyazi: startx
<gfrog> roylez: 831374?
<gfrog> roylez: 我看到的跟你能看到的是一样的。。
<wuyazi> 我研究下，谢谢了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】Apache php_admin_value 失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381195 虚拟主机管理中 必然在VirtualHost下加上 php_admin_value 防止目录跳转 但是 php_admin_value open_basedir .:/home/myweb/:/tmp/ 之后 网站无法在新建目录上上传图片 但是可以在已有目录上 上传图片 取消php_admin_ …
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<allenlsy> new here
<luw> OT newsmth.net 水木是不是挂了？
<cfy> luw: 是
<cfy> luw: 据人家说是load balance挂了
<byzantium> ofan, 我直接看的debug下到
<byzantium> de
<luw> cfy 我说怎么ssh连接不上， 有没有后面的ip？
<cfy> luw: 我是web上的
<allenlsy> xchat
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有健怡了。
<cfy> luw: 好像不是水木的问题
<cfy> luw: 是运营商的问题
<gfrog> luw: cfy 是挂了
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然 最后一罐在我这里 不过一会儿阿姨还会摆上的
<cfy> gfrog: 你看微薄
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 挂是挂了嘛
<gfrog> cfy: 一般水木挂了都会挂很久。
<cfy> gfrog: Raspberry Pi
<cfy> gfrog: @fancyrabbit ： 急有啥用啊。。网关直接不通了，洗洗睡吧，回去联系运营商。。。 http://t.cn/zWxuxXw
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<cfy> gfrog: 前一个发错了。。
<gfrog> cfy: 兔子有有的忙了，哈哈
<luw> gfrog cfy 全是一个ip ，估计前端也就一个服务器
<gfrog> luw: 显然啊，古典模式的bbs没法做负载分担。
<namoamitabuddha> diff 能否忽略换行？
<namoamitabuddha> 按照单词为单位比较？
<cfy> gfrog: 兔兔你认识阿。。
<luw> 不上微薄。
<cfy> luw: 上微薄只为看消息。。
<gfrog> cfy: 在linuxapp经常吹水而已。
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。。。看来你也是上水木的呀。。
<cfy> gfrog: 你用vim还是emacs?
<gfrog> cfy: 叮咚。
<gfrog> cfy: vim
<luw> cfy  微薄只是用来去团购抽奖的。
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙
<hamo> adam8157: 铛
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
<cfy> luw: 不会抽奖的路过...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不能 只能以行位单位
<luw> 水木上不了， 去哪里泡呢？
<cfy> luw: forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: dwdiff
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 刚刚 google 到
<luw> cfy ub 社区里面帖子没意思啊
<\rs> emacs ediff-region-wordwise
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛，mailcap里的条目有先后顺序嘛？ 就是说后边的会不会覆盖前边的？ 或者前边的覆盖后边的？
<namoamitabuddha> :vim spell
<adam8157> gfrog: 你别写重复不就完了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 系统生成的那个有重复，我在挑到底哪条生效了呢 @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有包含通配符的会覆盖之前明确指定的么？ 例如text/*和text/plain
<adam8157> gfrog: 常见的附件就是 图片 pdf doc html咯 要那么多干啥
<adam8157> gfrog: plain你都要别的打开么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 懒得维护单独的一份，想让系统生成的那份正常工作。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还真不知道, 怀疑是后头的覆盖前头的
<\rs> adam8157: 对 pdf 怎么处理？
<adam8157> \rs: pdftotext
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: pdf 这种封闭格式原来就不是给你处理的。
<\rs> adam8157: 你想让 mutt 直接显示出来？
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯   application/pdf; pdftotext -enc UTF-8 %s /dev/stdout; copiousoutput
<\rs> adam8157: application/pdf; evince %s; test=test -n "DISPLAY"
<adam8157> \rs: 直接显示啦
<\rs> adam8157: 这个有用吗。我到现在没发现起过作用
<adam8157> \rs: 好用啊
<ofan> 谁用ssd
<ofan> ocz vertex 4怎么样
<hamo> ofan: 米人
<ofan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227792 貌似不错
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Newegg.com - OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
<ofan> 5年质保
<ofan> 120k iops,很nb的样子
<gfrog> ofan: OCZ谁用谁知道啊，
<gfrog> ofan: 烂的一逼
<ofan> gfrog: 但是给了5年质保，升级firmware后好像不错
<ofan> gfrog: vertex 4
<gfrog> ofan: 据说品管很差啊。
<gfrog> ofan: 还是三星或者镁光靠谱点
<ofan> gfrog: 看amazon评论还不错
<gfrog> ofan: M4 128G 799羊
<ofan> 美光跟机械的没太大区别
<ofan> 三星的3年质保
<ofan> 几个月以前就看过，现在vertex 4反应貌似不错
<adam8157> ofan: "11:12 < ofan> 美光跟机械的没太大区别" ?
<gfrog> ofan: 本来我也看OCZ又便宜保修又长，不过现在不太敢买了，外面骂声一片呢。 vertex系列好些？
<ofan> adam8157: 很慢，iops很低
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体花，而且发虚怎么解决？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381202 比如用liberoffice看一张PPT效果就没有windows的好，windows看的特别清晰！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-17 11:00
<ofan> gfrog: vertex 4今年新出的
<ofan> gfrog: 几个月过去了，反应不错
<ofan> 而且5年质保，现在也就intel敢给5年
<adam8157> gfrog: 眼睛要换了... 改天潘家园
<hamo> adam8157: 我艹...真NB，要换眼睛...
<adam8157> hamo: 眼镜...
<hamo> adam8157: 咋啦？度数上去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 这个镜片磨得不行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你换个老外的蓝眼睛吧。
<palomino|working> <gfrog> ofan: 本来我也看OCZ又便宜保修又长，不过现在不太敢买了，外面骂声一片呢。 vertex系列好些？ <-- 我的第一个vertex2买来1星期就坏了。
<hamo> gfrog: 你喜欢蓝眼睛的男僧？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<ofan> palomino|working: 这是vertex 4
<palomino|working> vertex3便宜
<palomino|working> vertex4è´µ
<palomino|working> vertex4在高负载下性能好
<palomino|working> 低负载。。未必比3好
 * adam8157 不知道北京这边配个眼镜多少钱...
<ofan> 我看好px-256m3p了，可惜新蛋没货
<hamo> adam8157: 我有个朋友配了个3200的
<adam8157> hamo: 我去掉个0
<hamo> adam8157: 人家公司每个季度有2000眼睛费，可以报
<palomino|working> .....
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦....
<palomino|working> 还有眼睛费
<adam8157> hamo: 眼睛费 干啥的
<gfrog> hamo: 每季度换一次眼睛？
<adam8157> hamo: 什么公司
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过sap for linux的部署
<hamo> adam8157: 眼镜费...就是如果你的票是眼镜费，那么每个季度可以报2000
<hamo> adam8157: 大O
<palomino|working> ......
<adam8157> hamo: 大0是啥
<ofan> vertex 4  read 4k测试好低
<palomino|working> qd32时就高啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 0你都不懂？
<hamo> adam8157: Oracle
<palomino|working> qd1很低
<adam8157> hamo: 擦 Oracle有这好事儿?
<hamo> adam8157: 细啊
<adam8157> hamo: 那也不去
<iGoogle> 破破马 日本蛋蛋
<palomino|working> ...... , iGoogle
<ofan> hamo: 你又去orcale了？
<hamo> ofan: 。。。。
<ofan> hamo: 犇人
<hamo> ofan: 没有...朋友在那里而已
<ofan> 侧视犇人
<ofan> 侧视犇人的朋友
<hamo> 。。。
<palomino|working> .......
<adam8157> if_else: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 犇
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧帮我问changwei去
<adam8157> hamo: 犇犇
<adam8157> hamo: 你自己打电话问去啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 没电话...再说咋问？你哪个学校的直接问？
<adam8157> hamo: kexin跟她蛮熟 我让kexin帮你牵线算了
<hamo> adam8157:  别，我害羞...
<adam8157> hamo: ... 装
<gfrog> hamo: 牛hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 牛蛙
<hamo> gfrog: 牛蛙..
<cfy> gfrog: 好咯。newsmth
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 12.04 安装，实施软 raid1, 请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381206 本服务器配置 主板：　intel s3200sh, 硬盘: West Digital 500G 两块。 本来想做硬 RAID1, 因为板载raid卡，但可惜的是没有intel官方没有适合 ubuntu server　的驱动供下载，所以在安装时无法识别 …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working pokes roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，so what ?
<if_else> 各位，kvm 的虚拟机，创建的磁盘文件.img 可分伸缩的？
<if_else> 特别是缩小，如：清理xp的临时文件，卸载无用软件什么，磁盘文件会变小的吗？
<if_else> 还是要特定格式才行？
<namoamitabuddha> if_else: xp......
<namoamitabuddha> NO PROPRIETARY SOFTWARE
<ofan> if_else: 不会
<ofan> if_else: 不过一般虚拟机有功能可以压缩
<if_else> netsnail: 本来想试试 win8 的，结果试用了一下同学安装的 win8 结果就那样，貌似 win7+compiz
<adam8157> if_else: huh?
<if_else> ofan: 兄，kvm 有磁盘缩减更能？
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<ofan> if_else: 不知道，应该有吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，只能用vesa起X, intel起不来...
 * MeaCulpa 看来要干掉所有framebuffer...
<gfrog> adam8157: if_else 似乎不行耶，不过kvm可以直接用vmdk倒是。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<adam8157> roylez: arch修好了?
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的啊
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧, 真能忍哦
<roylez> adam8157: 不能跟你比。居然还在用帽子
<roylez> adam8157: 大概你是为了那前台用帽子的吧？
<adam8157> roylez: 办公室Fedora 17 家里Debian sid
<adam8157> roylez: 扯啥呢, 那是hamo一直盯着的
<roylez> adam8157: 鄙视用grub2的
 * gfrog 蛋蛋竟然惦记前台？！
 * adam8157 虽然不喜欢grub2的某些地方, 但是总体来说, grub2 就是好
<adam8157> gfrog: 说了是hamo....
<adam8157> gfrog: 说了是hamo....
 * gfrog adam8157 竟然说 hamo 竟然惦记前台？！
<MeaCulpa> exit
 * adam8157 arch太守旧, grub, cfdisk.... arch心目中的受众都是极其普通的pc用户, GPT, EFI, LVM 都不用呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们公司的妹子hamo都惦记
<ofan> adam8157: 是对efi支持不好
<ofan> 反正我看grub搞的乱七八糟的
 * adam8157 安装程序自带的分区软件cfdisk, 可能你们觉得好, 但是1, 特性支持少 2, 读过源码的都知道它不咋样
<roylez> adam8157: 我就用LVM
 * adam8157 arch安装程序自带的分区软件cfdisk, 可能你们觉得好, 但是1, 特性支持少 2, 读过源码的都知道它不咋样
<adam8157> roylez: 反正arch对新技术蛮排斥的, fedora对新技术接受又太快
 * adam8157 怎么看都是debian好 嗯嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: arch用python3了好伐
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora都没这么快
<adam8157> gfrog: 该激进的地方不激进, 不该激进的地方瞎激进
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 救命，ubuntu不能安装TP-LINK wr470n http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381207 家里有个智能手机，听说可以自己安路由，发射wifi,手机用自己的网络上网，买回一台TP-link Code: TL-WR740N 没想到接线就出问题，把moden引出的线接入TP路由的WAN口，再把电脑接TP的LAN …
<roylez> adam8157: 这话应该说给fedora
<roylez> adam8157: 难得的用 2.6.40 内核的Linux
<maivel> roylez: wpa=3 wpa_passphrase=xxxxxxxx
<gfrog> roylez: 哦，这个真是 奇葩爆了，不过时间赶在那没办法，很多script来不及修
<maivel> roylez: 你的博客这里 密码应该设置多少位啊？
<roylez> gfrog: 弱爆了，就这三个字就可以概括了
<roylez> maivel: 8位
<gfrog> roylez: 用2.6.40这种版本号比ubuntu这种货直接玩3.0好的多，很久之后ubuntu才修明白那一坨脚本问题。
<roylez> gfrog: arch无压力
<gfrog> roylez: arch用kernel一直相当激进。
 * adam8157 谁用ncmpcpp 求配置
 * MeaCulpa vesa 也能忍了，反正不看片子不玩游戏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: intel-uxa 找到这个没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Gentoo里没这个
 * MeaCulpa kernel 里kms强开，framebuffer 也没删，乱七八糟
<MeaCulpa> 还是家里nvidia省心，kmd framebuffer都垃圾，官方驱动，进X玩
<ofan> adam8157: 不用cfdisk用啥
<ofan> 直接用fdisk?
<zhangjg> c++如何写脚本驱动的程序？
<adam8157> ofan: parted, 就像debian的installer
<zhangjg> som
<ofan> adam8157: arch安装程序不是gui的
<adam8157> ofan: debian也可以不是啊...
<ofan> adam8157: arch只进个ramfs
<ofan> adam8157: 要不怎么做最简
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> ofan: debian 的installer只有几兆
<ofan> adam8157: 那得联网
<adam8157> ofan: 不联网的也可以只放ramfs啊
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<palomino|working> 拳太轻,adam都没反应 , hamo
<ofan> adam8157: parted依赖多啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 蛤蟆之拳，你可以想象的
<hamo> roylez: 求个重拳
<adam8157> ofan: 其实不多, 反正cfdisk不支持的东西太多, 不适合作为installer
<zhangjg> ununtu 下Empathy中如何列出一个irc服务器的所有的聊天室呢？
<roylez> hamo: 没帽子啊
<zhangjg> 有人知道ununtu 下Empathy中如何列出一个irc服务器的所有的聊天室吗？
<ofan> adam8157: parted还要输命令？
<adam8157> ofan: 写个前端很简单的, 例如debian
<ofan> adam8157: 又增加很多依赖
<adam8157> ofan: 还是那观点 cfdisk不支持的东西太多, 不适合作为installer
<ofan> adam8157: 基本功能都有了
<ofan> 恢复文件ing
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教（Sylpheed收到邮件时没有提示） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381210 Sylpheed收到邮件时没有提示 有什么办法可以让它有提示呢？无论是声音还是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 墨小轩 — 2012-07-17 13:15
<linvnew> test
<kk> linvnew, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<ifvwm> .
<linvnew> kk: 你是机器人，不和你说话。
<roylez> ifvwm: iGoogle 是神马货色？
<kk> linvnew, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<ifvwm> roylez: 那是会踢人的机器。
<linvnew> @kk:你还说
<hamo> kk: hi
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<ggarlic> kk: 来打乒乓球
<hamo> kk: 笨蛋！
<kk> ggarlic, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<ofan> photorec 来恢复文件挺好用啊 基本都恢复回来了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这破耳机咋听咋觉得闷....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
 * roylez 暴打机器人
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 换
<roylez> adam8157: 是你的狗耳坏了，换
<adam8157> ...
<kk> hamo, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<hamo> adam8157: 求帽帽
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 你猜？
<hamo> adam8157: 算了，LOL_ 不在
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥踢他
<roylez> hamo: 英雄，蛤蟆英雄
<hamo> adam8157: 不是他，表演给他看...lol
<hamo> roylez: ....
<linvnew>  一个月内找不到靠谱>│13:34 ::: Channel #ubuntu-cn created Sun Nov 26 14:42:54 2006
<ifvwm> 小鸟似乎出问题了。
<ifvwm> 打开一半网页。nnnd
<cfy> ifvwm: ee又叛变了？
<cfy> ifvwm: ee
<cfy> ifvwm: 有啥给初学者好用的发行版推荐么？
<cfy> ifvwm: 不要ub
<ifvwm> xp
<cfy> ifvwm: 。。。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 我说linux
<ifvwm> 其实winme也好
<cfy> ifvwm: ...............
<ifvwm> 初学，学啥linux
<ifvwm> lol
<cfy> ifvwm: 初学linux...
<ifvwm> 要看想学到那步
<ifvwm> 只是用，还是要折腾出一个wm，或者是想做自己distro
<cfy> ifvwm: 随便用用。
<cfy> ifvwm: 普通用户
<ifvwm> 那不知道了。
<ifvwm> 你问蛋蛋吧
<ifvwm> 要不问乐乐。
 * adam8157 "13:45 < ifvwm> 小鸟似乎出问题了。"
 * adam8157 "13:45 < ifvwm> 小鸟似乎出问题了。"
 * adam8157 "13:45 < ifvwm> 小鸟似乎出问题了。"
<ifvwm> 他们会忽悠别人用高级系统
<adam8157> hamo: roylez ^^
<cfy> @_@
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你只有小鸟，没蛋蛋。
<ifvwm> 额。说反了。sorry
<cfy> @_@
<ifvwm> lol
 * adam8157 "13:45 < ifvwm> 小鸟似乎出问题了。"
<hamo> ifvwm: 小鸟的问题要抓紧啊
<cfy> adam8157: 时间这种应该放到右边
<ifvwm> 找蛋蛋问
 * lmh_ 米粒面铺喝个汤都是技术活啊
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。fedora不错
<adam8157> lmh_: 咋了? 烫坏了?
<ifvwm> cfy: 嗯。先折腾字体开始。
<adam8157> cfy: 我给我妈用debian stable的, 如果要求好看的话就ubuntu吧
<cfy> ifvwm: 囧
<cfy> adam8157: debian昨天前几天装了。。
<cfy> adam8157: 自动在那边把dvorak键盘布局该回us的。。
<cfy> adam8157: unstable,蛋疼死了。。
<lmh_> adam8157, 弄得身上都是汤了
<adam8157> lmh_: 协调性啊
<ifvwm> 要不，学酷胖的。每天编译，就像和尚念经一样的锻炼下。
<hamo> lmh_: moli?
<cfy> ifvwm: 谁？
<ifvwm> cfy: MeaCulpa
<cfy> ifvwm: 那不是gentoo么。。
<ifvwm> 对啊。天天锻炼
<ifvwm> 熟能生巧
<netsnail> gentoo吧，很稳定
<cfy> ifvwm: 算了，换回debian
<cfy> ifvwm: 用kde
<ifvwm> 好吧
<cfy> netsnail: 我知道很稳定。但是得有人去维护那个系统
<cfy> netsnail: 我懒得去弄
<ifvwm> k不崩溃，体现不出软件的复杂程度
<cfy> ifvwm: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.5-amd64-kde-CD-1.iso
<cfy> ifvwm: 13% [====>                                  ] 90,349,408  2.75M/s  eta 5m 28s
<cfy> ifvwm: 下下也快
<ifvwm> 给你老妈？
<cfy> ifvwm: 给我同学。。。。
<ifvwm> 哦
<cfy> 我爸妈一直xp......
<ifvwm> 那是，没手写输入的系统，不能给他们用。
<cfy> ifvwm: 我爸妈比ee大不了多少。。。
<lmh_> hamo, yes,
<lmh_> hamo, 什么时候回来阿？
<hamo> lmh_: 等消息那
<cfy> ifvwm: 还在用ubuntu么？
<ifvwm> 18+18=36
<ifvwm> ？
<ifvwm> 是啊
<netsnail> cfy: 自己用gentoo最省心了
<cfy> netsnail: Linux cfy-notebook 3.4.4-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Jun 26 10:57:20 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<netsnail> cfy: 公司的xubuntu，莫名其妙的死掉
<cfy> netsnail: :D哈哈
<netsnail> 对我来说稳定还是很重要的，懒得折腾
<ifvwm> 一年升级一次。难道不稳定？
<cfy> netsnail: 但是gentoo装起来太慢太慢了。。。
<netsnail> 现在的机器都还好吧
<cfy> ifvwm: 一天一升才稳定。。
<cfy> netsnail: 老机器了
<ifvwm> 嗯。那是为了防止不升级，搞死系统。
<ifvwm> 破滚动版本
<cfy> 才看到‘破’字。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: menuconfig里怎么查一个选项的依赖？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 搜到看depend on
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 到那个选项那里 按?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，3q
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: np, 搜索也可以看到
<netsnail> cfy: 老机器的话就把编译放到别的机器上做嘛
<Reiase> 经验，i5的本本，Gentoo编译10小时进Gnome桌面
<MeaCulpa> Reiase: Sabayon
<netsnail> cfy: 老机器才需要优化好一点的系统
<Reiase> 用Sabayon也不错
<Reiase> 老机器，最适合的就是用Gentoo定制一个“小”的系统
<cfy> netsnail: 交叉编译麻烦
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没光驱。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 传统的方法各种失败阿。。
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<cfy> MeaCulpa: https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Install_from_an_existing_Linux_system
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: HOWTO: Install from an existing Linux system - Sabayon Wiki
<Reiase> 把很多程序的gtk依赖和qt依赖一去，省不少内存
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 只好照这照个装。。
<adam8157> hamo: 鬼
<adam8157> huntxu: 吐啊, 不吐槽我看不懂啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 你们这封闭开发还能上网
<netsnail> cfy: 我有一个小破本，基本上是装一个gentoo的基本系统＋puppy的桌面用的，也还不错上网，看电影什么的，反正也干不了什么　
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔我还没去过怀柔那
<huntxu> adam8157: 不能上網要起義了
<cfy> netsnail: 嗯。应该装debian stable
<huntxu> adam8157: 看深度 planet
<adam8157> hamo: huntxu 是郊县天王
<huntxu> adam8157: 發布新版本的article
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 为啥不能删除那个
<huntxu> adam8157: 槽點是為啥~/.pulse 要用sudo才能刪
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 这样....
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: roylez 不在了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 怀疑是有份初始的.pulse放到skel里了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> huntxu: skel就是生成用户时会cp到用户家目录的东西
<huntxu> adam8157: 這太高端了
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果是這樣為什麽不直接解決
<adam8157> huntxu: 他们调整了pulse的配置?
<huntxu> adam8157: 母雞
<adam8157> huntxu: 不过也不该需要root啊, 是挺傻的...
<\rs> useradd 加 -m 時會使用 skel 默認是 /etc/skel
<\rs> grep skel /etc/default/useradd
 * adam8157 skel很多地方都用这个词, BSP啥的, 初始文件一般都放这目录
<adam8157> 准备开会
<gfrog> adam8157: skel是啥意思？
<\rs> adam8157: bsp?
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 只知道干啥用
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯 嵌入式linux的BSP, 例如rootfs里面的初始文件啥的
<ggarlic> skel是skeleton，就是模板骨架
<gfrog> adam8157: stupid kernel exectution loader?
<adam8157> ggarlic: gaoji
<hamo> ggarlic: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: stupid kernel exectution list?
<adam8157> gfrog: 队形!
<gfrog> adam8157: 队形！
 * adam8157 meeting
<\rs> adam8157: 你還是沒說什麼是bsp。我第一反應 binary space partition
<adam8157> \rs: bsp, 相当于嵌入式的sdk?
 * adam8157 走了
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须跑怀柔去了？
<gfrog> hamo: 周末跟我一起怀柔爬山去吧，你就能去怀柔了。
 * hamo /etc/profile什么时候执行啊？
<hamo> gfrog: 你们周末和蛋蛋他们一起team building?
<huntxu> gfrog: 素的
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> hamo: no，我们玩我们的，不与kernel为伍，lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 没荤的？
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<hamo> gfrog: 他们貌似也去云蒙山
<gfrog> hamo: 啊？ 真的？
<gfrog> hamo: 不会真的遇到蛋蛋吧？
<\rs> hamo:  When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a non-interactive  shell  with  the  --login
<MeaCulpa> roylez: PGP enctyption disk...
<roylez> hamo: 弱爆了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 年底之前要做
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我想拒绝。原因是咱大18摸的，必须要用自己的enterprise软件来加密
<ifvwm> hamo: 似乎 huntxu 在吐槽你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: linux只有RH和Ubuntu 包
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我可以作，但是要给我source code
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 为何吐槽我？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有本事他们把公司路由器FS给pgp了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天编了一天内核，噪音大大的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道这龟毛龟腚会不会造成大批人quit
<imadper> gfrog: how to pass through a usb device?
<imadper> gfrog: sudo qemu-kvm -m 1024 -hda /var/lib/libvirt/images/usb-bug.img -cpu kvm64 -smp 2  -vnc :0 -vga cirrus    this is my command. add what to add an usb-device?
<imadper> \rs: my fcitx is down
<ofan> 你们都用什么外接显示器？
<imadper> ofan: vga
<ofan> imadper: 显示器
<imadper> ofan: 都!用!什么!  外接  显示器.....
<imadper> ofan: dell
<ofan> imadper: 啥型号 ultrasharp ips的？
<imadper> ofan: e2210? I'm not sure
<ofan> imadper: 丫擦还整洋文
<imadper> ofan: my fcitx is down
<ofan> imadper: 多少钱
<imadper> ofan: my company's
<ofan> 太贵了
<imadper> ofan: I think pva is better
<ofan> imadper: ips好
<imadper> ofan: no!
<ofan> imadper: 懂毛
<imadper> ofan: pva is the best
<ofan> imadper: ips色彩和可视角度都最好
<ofan> 但太贵
<imadper> ofan: you can buy two. one ips and one pva. then the pva will kick ips all the day
<imadper> ofan: ips's 可视角度 is best
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: but  Se Yu  Hai Shi Pva De Hao
<ofan> imadper: ips颜色好 都知道
<imadper> ofan: mao!@
 * imadper nnnnnd, shit English
<ifvwm> imadper: 很好的英文。lol
<ofan> imadper: 你找到知音了
<imadper> ofan: .... Nar Liang Kuai Nar Dai Zhe qu.
<imadper> ofan: pinyin is readable~ just for you
<ofan> 求推荐显示器
<ofan> imadper: 上班还闲聊
<imadper> ofan: ask question.  cc gfrog
<ifvwm> 啥显示器。随便一个led。没啥差别
<ofan> 最好$100以下的
<ofan> 宽屏
<imadper> ofan: aoc
<ofan> imadper: 型号
<imadper> ofan: wait a minute
<\rs> 求推荐笔记本7000以下的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不会的，没几个人会不爽阿当
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我觉得很不爽啊
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/aoc-aoc-i2352ve-wide-viewing-angle-lcd-display-23-inches-leds-ips-949-sent-to-the-50-beijing-coupons.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y AOC 冠捷 I2352Ve 广视角液晶显示器（23英寸、LED、IPS）　949元包邮送50京券» 什么值得买
<imadper> ofan: ips one
<imadper> ofan: and va one is cheaper
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/acer-acer-21-5-inch-led-lcd-display-v223hqvbd-649-yuan.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Acer 宏碁 21.5英寸 LED液晶显示器 V223HQvbd　639元包邮» 什么值得买
<imadper> gfrog: call you now~ :)
<ifvwm> acer的东西，都差些
<imadper> ifvwm: acer zhi zuo gao duan huo
<imadper> ifvwm: have you see the news about acer?
<ifvwm> 破得很。
<ifvwm> 骗子
<ifvwm> 在东南亚算高端吧
<ofan> tn板
<joc_> \rs:  thinkpad X220?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没几个人像你...
<roylez> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Linux只是个内核，不是OS, 没出你的OS的Solution你就不用理会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这性质和你iphone手机一样
<MeaCulpa> 没出iOS版，你就没必要理会
<ofan> aoc这个不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你OS是Debian, 我是Gentoo, 都不是RH或者Ubuntu
<gfrog> imadper: which kind of usb device?
<imadper> gfrog: u-pan is ok
<imadper> gfrog: usb-flash is ok
<ofan> imadper: aoc这显示器能不能旋转？
<imadper> ofan: I'm not sure.
<gfrog> -device usb-device,id=usb -device usb-host,hostbus=1,hostaddr=2,id=hostdev0,bus=usb.0
<gfrog> -device usb-device,id=usb -device usb-host,hostbus=1,hostaddr=2,id=hostdev0,bus=usb.0 imadper
<ofan> 不能旋转...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 啥呀 阿当啥的 说啥呢
<imadper> gfrog: thx
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没啥，打错了
<gfrog> imadper: yw
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿当和你有啥关系...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 阿当 adam, 我这英文名就是从阿当这昵称来的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
 * MeaCulpa reboot
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你肿么会叫阿当呢？
<imadper> ifvwm: ccfl is better than led.
 * MeaCulpa 干掉framebuffer... 再不行我这辈子就呆在vesa里算了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez intel家里都是全盘加密 听 ggarlic 说的
<hamo> adam8157: 今天这么早就完会啦？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有同学在intel, 似乎不是，至少linux不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也不知道, 男的叫我阿当得多 女的叫我当当的多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: iOS加密么？手机加密么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你们手机都要加密啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我估计以后不加密的不允许接入公司wifi
<hamo> adam8157: 那叫你铛，蛋蛋，基蛋什么的都什么性别啊？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 性质一样阿
<adam8157> hamo: 都是基佬
<gfrog> adam8157: 肯.定.有.典.故.
<ifvwm> imadper: what shit ccfl
<ofan> adam8157: 不是叫dandan比较多？
<ofan> hamo: 你叫的最多
<imadper> ifvwm: before people use led, the `Bei Guang` is named ccfl
<imadper> ifvwm: Jiu Shi Yi Pai Hen Xi De Deng Guan.
 * imadper 
<ofan> dell的显示器都这么贵
<adam8157> dell的显示器不错
 * imadper nnnnnd, shit English
<ofan> adam8157: 你用的啥
<adam8157> ofan: 我穷 自己电脑都没有 别说外接显示器了
<ifvwm> imadper: @@@@
<ofan> adam8157: 那你用谁的电脑
<adam8157> ofan: 公司的台式, 公司借我用的T410
<ofan> adam8157: 回家怎么办，用高清等离子电视玩？
<adam8157> ofan: T410常年放家里
<ofan> adam8157: 奥 那不就是你的了
<adam8157> ofan: 离职要还的
<ofan> adam8157: 弄坏了怎么办
<adam8157> ofan: 弄坏无所谓, 保修, 也有保险
<ifvwm> adam8157: 担心啥。找过使用期限了。
<ifvwm> 早
<ofan> adam8157: 你可以卖了，再卖个
<ofan> ä¹°*
<ifvwm> 把不得赶紧坏
 * adam8157 去年貌似公司还给上了个家庭财产险...
<adam8157> 我闪
 * adam8157 afk
<ifvwm> adam8157: 下次别 afk好不。每次离开，你抠掉一个按键。机器马上可以买新的。
<imadper> gfrog: qemu-kvm: -device usb-device,id=usb: Parameter 'driver' expects a driver name
<imadper> gfrog: what's the matter?
<gfrog> imadper: oops, sorry, should be -device usb-ehci,id=usb -device usb-host,hostbus=1,hostaddr=2,id=hostdev0,bus=usb.0
<gfrog> imadper: a typo
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助，Ubuntu10.04黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381223 机子是华硕f6ve的笔记本，安装了ubuntu10.04的操作系统。由于开发基于MiniGUI程序的需要，又装了zlib-1.2.3.tar.gz，libpng-1.0.10rc1.tar.gz等和libminigui-1.3.3，现在开机后可以看到光标闪烁几下，随后彻底黑屏 …
<imadper> gfrog: thank u   :0
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你不如直接virtualbox
<ifvwm> 折腾啥破kvm
<imadper> ifvwm: hei hei
<gfrog> ifvwm: it's my job.
<gfrog> imadper: yw.
<ifvwm> 辞了这破工作
<ofan> ifvwm: 你这搞竞争的，破坏人家公司工作
<ifvwm> 没显示驱动的那玩意。折腾了干嘛。 ofan
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 学awk看啥书 cc roylez
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 网页吧
<MeaCulpa> 看毛书，那么小个东西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 也行, awk online?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个有点妖...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: CU Shell版你每天去干一把...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 怎么先把基础学了
<cfy> adam8157: awk...
<cfy> adam8157: 手册看完不就行了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 然后再把源代码看一遍
<adam8157> cfy: MeaCulpa 啥手册 user guide?
<cfy> adam8157: 少年你无敌了
<cfy> adam8157: man 阿。
<cfy> ifvwm: 快出来
<cfy> ifvwm: adam8157 开始卖萌了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: google awk tutorial
<MeaCulpa> man page 没用的
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋一直这样。
<adam8157> http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Awk - A Tutorial and Introduction - by Bruce Barnett
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个应该不错
<MeaCulpa> 看完就是牛人了
<ifvwm> 好学，蛮好的。只是越学越低端。 cfy
<MeaCulpa> awk没pl和sed绚
<ifvwm> 是不
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 低端的厉害了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 装b还是sed好啊
<ifvwm> :P 不是说酷胖拉。酷胖还厉害的。 lol
<ifvwm> cfy: 来，说说你的pl
<cfy> ifvwm: 神，我pl快忘光了。。
 * adam8157 准备去打羽毛球 欧耶
<cfy> ifvwm: 除了regular expression....
<ifvwm> 我经常看下笔记。也不记得。好久没写了。
<ifvwm> 只是一旦恢复，就顺手了。
<ifvwm> 破蛋蛋，天天玩。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 工作这么辛苦 不玩儿怎么行啊
 * adam8157 周四颐和园+后海 周五箭扣野长城 欧也
<ifvwm> 可你天天嚷。明显让我们嫉妒。
<cfy> ifvwm: .....
<cfy> adam8157: 有妹子同行么？
<ifvwm> 掐死蛋蛋。 cfy
<adam8157> ifvwm: 你这5点下班陪孩子的 羡慕个鬼
<ifvwm> 嫉妒得很了。平时不能随时去玩啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 学pl好找工作...
<imadper> /msg gfrog can't connect the guest's vnc... Is there something wrong?   sudo qemu-kvm -m 1024 -hda /var/lib/libvirt/images/usb-bug.img -cpu kvm64 -smp 2  -vnc :2 -vga cirrus -device usb-ehci,id=usb -device usb-host,hostbus=1,hostaddr=2,id=hostdev0,bus=usb.0
<imadper>  
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 比较抵触不好阅读的东西 例如pl 例如sed
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 向人家面试官说awk这个词，人家以为是克林贡语呢
<hamo> adam8157: 我艹...真带基友去后海啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 小心你的菊花...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: \\ // /
 * adam8157 羽毛球去啦
 * hamo 以后真是不能说实话啊！
<gfrog> imadper: not much sure, why use vnc :2?
<imadper> gfrog: :0 doesn't work. so I try :2
<imadper> gfrog: but still
<gfrog> imadper: do you have other qemu process running?
<ofan> hamo: 你知道很多内幕啊
<ifvwm> vnc不是要启动进程嘛
<imadper> gfrog: a virt-manager. Should I kill that?
<ofan> hamo: 怪不得老踢你
<imadper> ifvwm: I don't know.
<ifvwm> kvm命令行指定下，就启动了？
<ifvwm> 这么智能？
<gfrog> imadper: emmmm, does this virt-manager use your images for this guest? usb-bug.img
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 喜欢好阅读的，用py, 做代码行数小王子
<ifvwm> 真没试过
<imadper> gfrog: yes, but not really use. just show in the list.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: python真心能一下飙出好多行。
<gfrog> imadper: really?
<gfrog> imadper: ps ax|grep qemu
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Python的用户往往不是程序员，且比程序员收入和地位高的多
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你不是对py的正则，很感触麽
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 飙行数还是C语言实在
<imadper> gfrog: nothing but grep it self.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 毛咧，我就不是往往的那个。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?:(尼玛)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: py的regex...
<gfrog> ifvwm: 咦，你说findall那个败家语法么？
<gfrog> imadper: then I've no idea.
<ifvwm> 我记得不是具体的那句。你吐槽过的
<MeaCulpa> 正则本来就是SA用的败家玩意儿
<MeaCulpa> 程序员是不屑于震泽的
<imadper> gfrog: ok, thank you all the same.
<MeaCulpa> 程序员是不屑正则的...
<ifvwm> 嗯。win程序员
<gfrog> imadper: you can add -monitor stdio to qemu cli, and add -nographic to make sure the guest boots up.
<MeaCulpa> 自己的字符串能力要是还不如正则引擎，枉为程序员了
<imadper> gfrog: ok~ :)
<hamo> ofan: 你知道的太多了...要小心...
<LOL_> +1
<ofan> hamo: 你不说没人知道 lol
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 扯吧，哪有写高级程序字符串处理还比正则引擎慢的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 搞正则真的都是在搞命令行输出。。
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 记住哦。我们现在在用lin
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 一个普世的正则殷勤损耗太多了
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: OS和这个有关系么？从programmer角度
 * gfrog 饿了，找饼干吃去。
<ifvwm> 快速的处理问题，才是第一要务。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 记住哦，中国90% Linux程序员回家就进Win操机了
<ifvwm> 这是这边的思维吧
<ifvwm> 不是啥都写成exe的
<ifvwm> 啥破事情，都要一个exe。。。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 满足自己特殊需求的字符串处理，要是比正则都慢，那可以去死了
<joc_> MeaCulpa: 有数据？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 这个和exe与否没关系
<MeaCulpa> joc_: 没有...没比过
<hamo> gfrog: 找一桶奥利奥，一盒脆脆鲨寄过来
<ifvwm> 没正则的win，我经常看到别人重复ctrl-c ctrl-v的。
<MeaCulpa> joc_: 正则引擎高大全，总有损失吧
<ifvwm> 好玩的
<gfrog> hamo: 滚粗
<ifvwm> 一条一条的复制。lol
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我的win啥都有 :)
<ifvwm> 你那是破win了啊
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 人家可以开visual studio 码字嘛
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ifvwm> 连ms都不会承认你的win
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 程序员，不一样的
<ifvwm> 我见的，就是隔壁的程序员。
<ifvwm> 难道街上的，不同些？
<ifvwm> 一个文本，分段的。awk都可以搞的。在ctrl-c ctrl-v
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 这样很正常嘛
<roylez> gfrog: 压缩蚊子饼？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席，奥利奥木有了啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 尼玛，脆脆鲨呢
<ifvwm> 是正常啊。没脚本，只有exe。又不想编一个exe老搞这。lol
 * gfrog 只好吃脆脆鲨了。
 * MeaCulpa 一定要找机会来北京出差
<MeaCulpa> 到时候狠狠的来脆脆鲨
<MeaCulpa> 可惜我前年来北京的时候你们都没进RH呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 到时候把牛蛋蛋发过去陪侍你，哈哈。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 前年？我在啊，9月之后
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...哦，那时候我没意识到...
<MeaCulpa> 我也是10-11月份去的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那时候好像也没脆脆鲨。。 当时我就坐pentry门口，每天见到的也只是豆腐干啥的。。
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，RHEL 6.1 和6.2几乎没区别
 * MeaCulpa 最近摊上个苦差事，帮人拼命装RHEL到吐
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 区别不大，kvm改进很多，其他部分不清楚。
<MeaCulpa> o
<imadper> gfrog: vnc depands on some packages? I can connect a guset on rhel with the same command
 * MeaCulpa intel 啊....难道我真的要vesa了
<gfrog> imadper: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 叫公司从RH请蛋蛋出差来装啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 1 促进了18摸和如花的合作 2 保证了质量 3 蛋蛋可以出差拿补助 4 你省心了
<imadper> gfrog: still failed after I installed tigerVNC
<gfrog> imadper: so it's not qemu's problem, how do you run vncviewer cmd?
<hamo> roylez: ...
<imadper> gfrog: I use vinagre
<imadper> gfrog: the gnome build-in vnc client.
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋是可以随便邀请出差的？ roylez 那我要邀请
<roylez> ifvwm: 扯一扯就出来了。扯蛋蛋嘛
<imadper> gfrog: I found the point
<ifvwm> 幸好蛋蛋不在。
<imadper> gfrog: I use `netstat | grep "590"` and nothing appear.
<imadper> gfrog: so, the vnc server haven't started?
<ifvwm> imadper: 你这，，，刷的啥哦
<imadper> gfrog: I use fedora 16 as host.
<imadper> ifvwm: Wo Shuo De Han Yu Pin Yin~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，可以的
<ifvwm> 。
<ifvwm> imadper	gfrog: I use `netstat | grep "590"` and nothing appear. <-
<imadper> ifvwm: that shit is also `Han Yu Pin Yin`
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL的zsh版本很低，貌似有一水的security 问题
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 飙行用lisp...宏展开一下。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那些用notepad的要死的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: notepad是啥？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 写字板...记事本...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你说win那个？
<MeaCulpa> en
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 其实没事。。
 * MeaCulpa 又去重启了，这次再不行，这辈子这机器就vesa driver算了
<ifvwm> cfy: 几百行)?
<cfy> ifvwm: 不会那么夸张的。。
<imadper> cfy: use gcc pre-processer is okay.
<cfy> imadper: lisp宏更多嘛
<cfy> imadper: 那，汇编展开
<imadper> cfy: ....  #include <*>     glob, hah
 * microcai http://imagebin.org/221096
 * microcai http://imagebin.org/221097
<imadper> cfy: how to run two work at the SAME time in shell script. I mean Parallel
<microcai> adam8157:  utty prototype , color not supported yet . http://imagebin.org/221096  http://imagebin.org/221097 http://imagebin.org/221098
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 5年前老本，CORE DUO2 T5600 2.5G内存，装xubuntu！新手问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381239 老本子继续发挥余热，前不久感觉运行XP上网越发吃力了，干脆转投开源怀抱！ 成功用U盘装上了xubuntu，可是麻烦出来了。 1、始终没有声音。声卡芯片是ALC660，看了好 …
<cfy> imadper: 你知道，不能完全并行的。。。
<cfy> imadper: a & b?
<imadper> cfy: have you heard about GNU Parallel?
<imadper> cfy: do you use StumpWM?
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> cfy: seq 1 3 | parallel ex file{} r{}    then, they are parallel
<imadper> cfy: I just install stumpWM.
<\rs> parallel is a powerful deploy tool inspired by xargs
<cfy> imadper: 效果咋样？
<imadper> \rs: I'll try
<imadper> cfy: no sound... Why?
<cfy> imadper: 我一般都串行执行。。。
<cfy> imadper: emacs用惯了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: can't use fcitx but I can fix that
<imadper> cfy: I just can't understand why I have no sound
<cfy> imadper: it seems that stumpWM is dead ?
<cfy> imadper: are you in the audio group?
<imadper> cfy: sure.
<cfy> imadper: i don't care about software if is written by cl
<imadper> cfy: I have sound when I login with gnome-shell
<cfy> imadper: i just want to use cl to write
<ifvwm> 丫丫的，说英文了。你不应该说 r u嘛
<cfy> ifvwm: ru是啥？
<ifvwm> r u women?
<cfy> ifvwm: ee good
<imadper> cfy: no no. you can use cl write the rc file.
<imadper> ifvwm: ee good
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，终于成了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: mc, good
<cfy> imadper: it's dead...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 干掉了所有framebuffer...铁了心Intel
<gfrog> imadper: can I login to your host which is running qemu?
<imadper> cfy: dswm, based on stumpWM
<cfy> imadper: sawfish is good enough
<imadper> gfrog: sure. msg
<ifvwm> imadper: 让我们都上身吧。
<ifvwm> 别msg了
<cfy> ifvwm: ee down work
<imadper> ifvwm: Nei Wang.
<imadper> ifvwm: Good Job
<ifvwm> 你和嘎嘛是内网？
<cfy> ifvwm: 都是rh的人。。
<ifvwm> 我咋记得嘎嘛不是
<MeaCulpa> RH人多...
 * MeaCulpa 以后来这里从RH挖人
<felixonmars> so this is another eng channel?
<gfrog> imadper: @@
<hamo> @_@
<\rs> imadper: 给些perl设计缺陷例子，比如全局变量滥用($. $, ...) ++操作副复杂性  二维数组使用困难  等等
<hamo> roylez: 电车男...
<roylez> hamo: 想死么？
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> roylez: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 这算是主动撩骚求踢？
<imadper> \rs: @a, but use $a[2]
<hamo> gfrog: 我是想看看他上电车没...
<joc_> 怎么在gnome3里的面板加一个文件栏什么的。。
<cfy> \rs: 不要说设计缺陷了。。
<cfy> \rs: bigrat连实现都有明显缺陷。。
<imadper> \rs: Point! bless is a big fault1
<cfy> bless....
<imadper> cfy: you know that?
<\rs> imadper: 是不是oo需要单独的文件用package
<cfy> imadper: 忘了。。。。。
<imadper> \rs: yeah.
<imadper> \rs: and the bless is a function!!! it   is    a   function!
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sulit> hi
<sulit> kk: hi
<sulit> kk:I miss you
<kk> sulit, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<sulit> kk:I miss you
<kk> sulit, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<sulit> kk: 好吧，我更喜欢C
<sulit> kk: Thank you
<kk> sulit, 你喜欢什么呢？  ㍩ 
<sulit> kk: 喜欢美女
<hamo> kk: 居然还是ruby写的...
<kk> hamo, 我真的很享受与您交谈，聊天再次期待。  ㍩ 
<sulit> kk: 好吧，我承认你老子的编程技术很牛！
<metbsd> IT男看到女的都是阳痿的
<sulit> kk: 不指望你能回答什么，不过你已经相当不错了
<sulit> metbsd: 这话有点病句
<kk> sulit, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍩ 
<sulit> kk: see  you
<adam8157> microcai: 刚回来 utty是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 牛蛙
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋你们周五箭扣？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
 * gfrog 贱抠
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们云蒙山去。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们是2天还是1天？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不清楚
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<imadper> adam8157: one day
<adam8157> imadper: 你也去啊
<imadper> adam8157: jiankou great wall and red fish?
<hamo> adam8157: 贱抠？
<adam8157> 哼哼
<imadper> adam8157: No, I stay in office.
<adam8157> imadper: 啊 为啥
<imadper> adam8157: no why. zhai
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 话说我们都是带intern行动的。
<hamo> adam8157: 叫要我吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 啊?
<imadper> gfrog: i know. caspar told me.
<imadper> hamo: can't understand.
<adam8157> imadper: 去啊, 运动运动
<imadper> adam8157: I sports every day. at subway..
<gfrog> imadper: so why don't you go with team?
<adam8157> imadper: ... 弱爆了
<mao> 能否挂载文件夹
<imadper> gfrog: just don't like Great Wall and eating colorful Fish.
<gfrog> imadper: 在subway上做简谐振动么？
<imadper> gfrog: xiu lian nei gong!
<hamo> adam8157: 叫上我吧
<imadper> adam8157: how do you say `xiu lian nei gong ` in English?
<gfrog> hamo: 乃改名叫 imadper 吧
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> imadper: well, IMHO, if you don't want to stay in RH in future (after graduation), you can enjoy yourself, otherwise you'd better go with team.
<adam8157> imadper: 其实主要是行走而已 上次我们一拨人还跟着你们组ccui钻山沟来着
<gfrog> adam8157: 春哥威武。
<adam8157> gfrog: 春哥雄壮
<gfrog> adam8157: 你试过？
<adam8157>  /kick gfrog
<imadper> gfrog: really, I have no idea about future. But wish stay here now.
<microcai> adam8157:  http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/34568.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: CUSE 实现的 tty 控制台。 - 菜菜博士 - 在网络的家
<imadper> gfrog: thx :)
<imadper> adam8157: ping.  How do you say "nei gong" yin English?
<imadper> s/yin/in/
<adam8157> imadper: inner peace
<imadper> adam8157: Niu Dan Dan, Zhe Dou Hui...   :)
<adam8157> imadper: inner power
<gfrog> adam8157: 我了个去，熊猫师傅。
 * imadper go home!
 * hamo 春哥纯爷们！
<\rs> imadper: no input method?
 * imadper hamo Chun Ye Men
<imadper> \rs: en
<hamo> imadper: enen
<hamo> imadper: guai
<gfrog> hamo: hamo 纯 hamo
<imadper> \rs: I can fix it :)
 * hamo ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 走，吃饭去
<hamo> gfrog: gfrog纯基蛙！！！
<hamo> adam8157:  adam8157纯蛋！
<adam8157> gfrog: èµ°
<gfrog> hamo: 淡定
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我5分钟
<liyingqiao> deepin1206出来了
<liyingqiao> 有使用的没？
<jiero> 3.4 内核嘛？
<jiero> 正在测试电视卡。
<liyingqiao> 不知道，晚上准备下载
<jiero> 发现标记是驱动内置在 3.4 kernel 内。
<jiero> debian sid 只是3.2
<jiero> 真的。。。D.Phone 会出 meego 手机。
<jiero> lol
 * microcai https://github.com/microcai/utty New Hope
<jiero> roylez_ iGoogle你们是饭后返回了？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 干嘛不直接玩 X 呢？或者 wayland 有行呀
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  用 SDL 开发就是为了用 wayland
<microcai> alvin_rxg: SDL 的 wayland backend 在开发中
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  这个打算就是作为 KMS 时代的控制台了。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu12.04 下minidwep-gtk问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381262 下载安装了minidwep-gtk 后一直打不开。而且一会儿CPU占用都变成100%.请问下大侠有可以用的minidep-gtk么？小弟感激不尽。我的是笔记本，sony vpcea200c 不知道是不是这个问题，I5 5470的显卡。。。 统计信息 …
<licery> quit
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04系统下怎么安装农历日历 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381269 ubuntu 12.04系统下怎么安装农历日历 统计信息: 发表于 由 济南慧一 — 2012-07-17 20:48
<alvin_rxg> 2
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 微软于我如芙蓉——用原生壁纸打造新闻中心风格主题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381272 微软的windows系统在商业运作上无疑是成功的。但是从外观设计和审美来说却是一个灾难，前有苹果，后有Ubuntu这样的新秀，和他们比起来，从XP到Win7（Win8还行），唉，怎 …
<namoamitabuddha> dia 如何画水平线和竖直线？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 dia?
<slucx> 电脑被偷了还能找回来吗？
<MeaCulpa> Dia 画出来的太丑
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 360卫士,是谁的卫士? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381282 不小心发现,在手机中的360卫士,有如下功能,见下图 360.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 2x1 — 2012-07-17 22:05
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那用啥画
<cefenciax> 太强大了！
<namoamitabuddha> tiks?
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog_> microcai: 微菜
<gfrog_> huntxu: 糊涂徐
<hamo> gfrog_ 居然还在公司？
<gfrog_> hamo: 回家了都
<hamo> gfrog_ 挂vpn了吧你？
<gfrog_> hamo: 显然啊
<gfrog_> hamo: screen熟嘛？
<hamo> gfrog_ 不熟，问阿蛋
<gfrog_> hamo: 丫不在呢。
<gfrog_> hamo: 而且昨天问过了，他没招，哈哈
<hamo> gfrog_ 那我就更不会了，菜鸟一个
<gfrog_> hamo: 我要在ssh的一台主机上的screen里的irssi里面设置新消息提醒，最好能提醒到ssh client这边的终端上来。
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=381217
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 12.06發布 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hamo> gfrog_  ...不会
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: 开启 audio alert 一般都有
<alvin_rxg> bell / beep
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: screen肿么发alert？ 本地screen的alert事件能传到远程终端去嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 肿了就能发
<roylez_> gfrog_: 可以
<roylez_> gfrog_: 走escape sequence就行
<gfrog_> roylez_: 肿么搞？
<roylez_> gfrog_: 自己查...
<roylez_> gfrog_: 类似我这样的 http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/01/22/xterm-cursor-color.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 在screen里面改变光标颜色 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<gfrog_> roylez_: 好吧。。。 我再找找变态的方法。想直接用client这边的notify呢。
<gfrog_> roylez_: ssh client连到了一台host之后，从host这边有办法利用这条connection传点东西嘛？
<alvin_rxg> beep alert 不是挺好的么？ 有新提示， task bar 上边会有东东咯
<roylez_> gfrog_: 可以，你开shared connection就可以
<gfrog_> roylez_: 难道反着连回来也行？ 我试试看
<alvin_rxg> 难道你们都没有 beel beep ? ö_Ö
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 基本不开那玩意
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 在办公室容易扰民，开了visual beep屏幕晃的难受
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: 有新消息了，因为 beel beep, awesome 就变红  http://uploadpie.com/WDSH7
<fz4628413> 新人报道
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: =.= !!!  alsamixer 里边将 beep 的声音静音。
<fz4628413> 大家有发现chromium切换窗口会有问题吗？
<fz4628413> 请问怎么解决呢？
<alvin_rxg> 没问题，不用解决
<fz4628413> 每次将chromium最大化后就无法切换到别的窗口了
<fz4628413> 必须最小化后才能切换，请问怎么解决呢？
<alvin_rxg> fz4628413: 使用 系统 border ? 我猜的。
<fz4628413> 我查过论坛跟google发现有人遇到过相同问题，但是都没人给出解决办法
<fz4628413> 啥……意思？
<alvin_rxg> fz4628413: http://uploadpie.com/nv62l
<fz4628413> 我是新手。。。还是不明白你的意思。。。
<alvin_rxg> fz4628413: 扳手 -> Preferences -> Appearance -> use system title bar and borders
<alvin_rxg> fz4628413: 我猜的，我也是新手
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 新手哥哥好
<fz4628413> 对了，忘说了。。。我的系统是ubuntu 11.10 用的是gnome－class
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 高手爷爷好
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 小黑今天没有去公园啊
<alvin_rxg> 小白没有
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: -_-...!!
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 现在聪明的孩子不多了啊...
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 阿拉智商低于50
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 哥哥能了
<fz4628413> 问题链接：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=381293
<kk> fz4628413 ⇪ ti: chromium最大化后不能切换窗口，必须再最小化才行，如何解决？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<fz4628413> 求解，郁闷死了。
<alvin_rxg> 俺之前说的试了没？
<fz4628413> 哦，我试了，结果在 外观 下没找到use system……
<alvin_rxg> fz4628413: http://uploadpie.com/5t52y
<banxi1988> hi,我的ubuntu12.04GT540没有启动激活。。
<banxi1988> 当我打开nvidia settings时，它提示我是"sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<banxi1988> 但是当我这样做重启之后，屏幕分辨率只有640*680
<banxi1988> 而且打开nvidia-settings还是提示老问题。。
<fz4628413_> 菊花碎了一地……
<banxi1988> 没有人能够解决我的问题吗？
<yagnb> banxi1988: 笔记本？
<banxi1988> 是啊，笔记本。。
<fz4628413_> 又掉线了。。。
<yagnb> banxi1988: 双显卡 optimus?
<banxi1988> nvidia optimus
<banxi1988> 不是双显卡。。
<yagnb> banxi1988: linux现在不支持optimus。。不过你可以去看看bumblebee
<banxi1988> gt540m
<fz4628413_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=reply&f=73&t=381293n
<kk> fz4628413_ ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<fz4628413_> 问题链接：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=reply&f=73&t=381293n
<fz4628413_> 开始那位还在吗？我刚刚瞬间掉了一次。。。
<banxi1988> linux不支持optimus，看来当初我买的时候，就应该搞清楚。。
<yagnb> banxi1988: bumblebee应该可以的，我没试过
<banxi1988> yagnb:不过在新立得中没有这个软件包呢。。
<banxi1988> hi，还有一个问题困苦我很久了，就是ctrl+space无法激活fcitx，而且手动启动fcitx之后呢，又无法切换到英文输入法状态。求解决方法
<stardiviner> banxi1988: 好孩子
<banxi1988> fcitx这个问题，困扰我很久了，我一直忍着啊。。
<pyLemon> 你确认你装的正确么？
<pyLemon> banxi1988, 看看配置文件写对了没？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最近  emacs 玩多了， 今天考试差点挂了。
<gebjgd> 醉拳
<alvin_rxg> mion rostock
<\b> http://jeez.eu/2009/11/03/if-programming-languages-were-real-persons.html
<kk> \b ⇪ t: If Programming Languages Were Real Persons | Jeez Tech
<kk>  06:56
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-18
<mao> ----------------------------------------
<mao> ----------      早上好啊      -------------
<mao> -------------------------------------------
<MeaCulpa> .
<fly216> 怎么回事，之前我一直登录不进来，改了下字符编码又进来了，奇怪了
<zhangjg> 有人知道如何在ubuntu下使用empathy登录irc的时候如何列出所有的聊天频道呢？
<zhangjg> 当然是一个irc服务器下的所有的聊天频道了
<yandong> list不可以么
<zhangjg> 直接在聊天窗口中输入//list 吗？
<yandong> 是啊
<yandong> 我的可以，konversation
<zhangjg> 我的不可以
<zhangjg> 我输入之后没有这个命令
<zhangjg> \list
<zhangjg> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令 09时
<yandong> 哦哦，不知道了，我用的是konversation来聊irc
<jzmer> gentoo 的 overlay 被封了怎么办？
<jzmer> !help
<jzmer> `h
<jzmer> 之前那个 ruby bot 呢？
<jzmer> ~h
<jzmer> !h
<namoamitabuddha> LaTeX 里面怎么把风格中每一段前2个空格去掉？
<jzmer> \noindent
<jzmer> !g noindent
<namoamitabuddha> 全篇风格怎么设置
<jzmer> 重定义 \par 到 \par\noindent 不就得了
<ofan> test
<namoamitabuddha> 我看见一个文章不知怎么定义的
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/wVR5.jpeg
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • whereis命令为什么总是从根目录开始查找？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381316 我用的是unix，用whereis命令的的时候总是总根目录开始查找，查找到第一个文件就停止了，但是那个不是我要找的啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 godknowswhy — 2012-07-18 9:42
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 为什么我的conky不能显示圈圈呢？只有文字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381320 运行时，出现：Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_clock_rings execution failed: attempt to call a nil value 网上说是lua脚本的问题 但是我不知道具体怎么操作 请各位能告诉我具体怎么操作吗？ 统计信息:  …
<jzmer> 今天 youtube 短暂解封，神奇啊
 * MeaCulpa 又想起了老美的一句话，不能上Y2B你们中国人干嘛要买IPhone...
<zhangjg> 这中信息你是如何知道的？
<zhangjg> 时刻在监视能不能上youtu？
<jzmer> 今天去 qt labs
<jzmer> 引用了一个youtube 的视频
<jzmer> 居然背景没有显示为connection reset
<yappy> 大家好。为什么debian 下设置.vim/ftplugin/tex.vim 无效？路径错了吗
<jzmer> 然后就发现youtube暂时解封了
<jzmer> 当然差不多5分钟后又被封了
<hamo> adam8157: http://photo.renren.com/photo/254931150/photo-6305746300
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。
<jzmer> gfw看来不是那么铁板一块
<hamo> adam8157: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn057/20120718/0025/original_8Xxj_181300001e71125e.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog> hamo: mo
<gfrog> roylez: 席
<gfrog> huntxu: 徐
<hamo> gfrog http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn057/20120718/0025/original_8Xxj_181300001e71125e.jpg
<huntxu> gfrog: g
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<hamo> gfrog 看图
<adam8157> gfrog: 牛蛙
<gfrog> hamo: 乃真是太闲了 ，赶紧来帽帽做QE罢！
<hamo> gfrog 进不去啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋不用facebook？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有那个...
<gfrog> adam8157: linkedin？
<zhangjg> 对肘子有意见啊！
<gfrog> adam8157: 人人？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有 没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 也没有G+
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是现代人。。。
<jzmer> zhangjg 可能是个特务
<zhangjg> jzmer: 这帽子扣的太大了啊
<zhangjg> 我怎么和特务联系在一起了？
<jzmer> 大陆的还在上班时间到freenode来
<jzmer> 非常可疑
<zhangjg> :-)，大陆的就不能在上班的时间用irc吗？
<ggarlic> 完了，rh全特务了
<jzmer> 没有说不能，但既然能增加了怀疑的可能性
<zhangjg> :-)，强盗逻辑
<adam8157> ggarlic: ...
 * adam8157 请教我特工
<tenzu> adam8157: agent你好
<adam8157> tenzu: biubiu两枪
<tenzu> adam8157: 不带配音的
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我从迅雷离线上拖下来了ACDC的全集...
<MeaCulpa> AC/DC?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 口味好重
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实我最喜欢Ozzy
 * adam8157 afk
<mosesofmason> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-18/north-korea-to-make-important-announcement-at-noon-kcna-says.html
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y N. Korea to Make ‘Important Announcement’ at Noon, KCNA Says - Bloomberg
<ggarlic> adam8157: 介个。。。6维上好多乐队的无损全集，要不要给你一份，来晚了我就全转aac了昂
<gfrog> adam8157: 特攻
<adam8157> ggarlic: 怎么给我啊?
<adam8157> ggarlic: 给我种子?
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你买了i
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你买了iMatch?
<ggarlic> adam8157: 给你种子你也用不了啊。。。囧，只能面交了
<adam8157> ggarlic: 这周末有事儿呢, 另外约个时间, 叫上pity
<ggarlic> ok
<imadper> ggarlic: miredo can let u visit bt.neu6.edu.cn   cc adam8157
<adam8157> imadper: 慢啊 不知道迅雷离线行不
<imadper> adam8157: very fast...
<adam8157> imadper: 你输入法哪呢
<imadper> adam8157: forget export LC_CTYPE
<imadper> adam8157: But I can call fcitx in Firefox...   Orz
<adam8157> imadper: 因为你没启用xim吧...
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 你是erc, emacs的中文输入蛮麻烦
<imadper> adam8157: en
<imadper> adam8157: emacs自带一个很难用的输入法. 就是这个.
<adam8157> imadper: emacs的东西太大而全了
<imadper> adam8157: 但是超难用
 * hamo 乃们又要面基...
<adam8157> ggarlic: 话说你为啥都转aac?
<gfrog> hamo: 乃嫉妒了？
<gfrog> hamo: 赶快来帽帽跟蛋蛋天天面基好了。
<hamo> gfrog ..
 * adam8157 其实我对码率要求不高, 过192kbps, 声音不闷就好...
<imadper> adam8157: ping    I want to add this line `export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8`. Which file is the best one? .xinitrc ?
<adam8157> imadper: .bash_profile
<imadper> adam8157: I do not use bash... I use zsh. so I add that line to .zshrc?
<adam8157> imadper: .zshrc is OK, but I prefer .zsh_profile or .profile
<imadper> adam8157: ok, txh
<imadper> s/xh/hx/g
<\rs> imadper: 不知道emacs会不会让LC_ALL override LC_CTYPE，我记得不同版本表现不同
<imadper> \rs: no idea. I use export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 && emacs then fcitx works well with emacs
<\rs> imadper: then don't you type Chinese in emacs?
<\rs> s/en /&why/
<\rs> s/why/& /
<imadper> \rs: then I close that emacs...
<imadper> \rs: I will add that command to my .stumpwmrc
<\rs> imadper: spread different applications to different workspaces
<\rs> imadper: each workspace is tied with a couple of associated applications
<imadper> yes. I just setting for that. \rs
<imadper> \rs: :)
<\rs> imadper: i have these ws set up: web(firefox)/transmission/term(urxvt)/doc(okular)/...
<imadper> \rs: why urxvt? with screen?
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么变成英语 channel 了
<adam8157> 啊 这里原来可以写中文啊. 神奇
<huntxu> adam8157: gaoji
<palomino|working> .... , adam8157
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<\rs> imadper: and keyboard shotcuts to summon or dispel some tty apps (scratchpad) http://bkup.co/we5mn
<kk> \rs,啥网址y bkup - adless public image cloud
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 貌似是中文了
<zer4tul> \rs: 字体不错
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux突破Win8 UEFI封锁 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381343 Linux突破Win8 UEFI封锁 我们都知道即将来临的Windows 8系统已经将UEFI（统一可扩展固件接口）Secure Boot锁定，这就意味着在Windows 8系统的基础上安装包括Linux甚至Windows 7和XP都变得不那么容易了。对此Linux基金会的 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .zsh_profile会被自动运行？
<MeaCulpa> 哇
<MeaCulpa> 我DownLoadThemAll 累计下载500个链接了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: login的时候会
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，login的时候...
<MeaCulpa> 可惜，也只有偶的linux可以弄login shell
<MeaCulpa> TestBed还是留着ksh了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美在找perl娃娃...
<fisher_> x
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog> adam8157: 求个beaker的真实job log。
<adam8157> gfrog: pm你了, 那job装了几个kvm的虚拟机
<gfrog> adam8157: nice
<gfrog> adam8157: virt的log很难搞啊，有一坨，test log+serial log+ssh session log+screenshot
<gfrog> adam8157: 那些system是guest的是肿么回事？ host装好之后在beaker里注册么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自动就注册了, 我一般进host然后virsh console kvm1这样登录
<adam8157> gfrog: 调用libvirt装了几个虚拟机而已
<gfrog> adam8157: 好屌嗷
<adam8157> gfrog: 爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 认真学习一下你的jog xml
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 两个组, 基本上只有我一个人会去装kvm虚拟机... 别人不理virt的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，难怪， 你写了guestrecipe 嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: virt的test说到底实际上是host的测试啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 有的bug搞死host 有的搞死guest
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你居然不研究kvm
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我会啥要用kvm啊, 我又不怕慢, 我的要求是尽量模拟真实硬件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你难道用boch?
<adam8157> jyfl987: qemu
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一样的  我说的就是你不像研究kernel一样研究qemu/kvm
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我研究不过来...
<jyfl987> 因为上次我问你怎么给他写个虚拟设备实现 你居然不知道  你这样还怎么模拟真实硬件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你研究kernel都有呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: kernel够我忙活了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真男人怎么可以说研究不过来呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不能让众粉丝失望啊
<gfrog> adam8157: Is there any way to import some test log which is generated on local box in beaker?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 粉个鬼
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看卖瓜就是你的粉
<hamo> gfrog gaoji蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 都给你记录了啊
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 是你的米粉
<gfrog> adam8157: I mean, local box...
<gfrog> adam8157: import log into beaker
<jyfl987> adam8157: hamo是你的河粉
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥这么搞
<adam8157> jyfl987: 扯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 喝前扯一扯
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm, virtlab can do this kind of job, so I'd like to know if beaker supports it.
<gfrog> hamo: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 没用过那么多gaoji功能
<hamo> gfrog adam8157 贵帽真心不给力啊！！！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啊 对 我对qemu/kvm那个虚拟网络的还是没什么了解 但实际却很有用  有没有什么相关的文章可以读一读的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥虚拟网络, 就是网桥呗 读rfc的 802.1d
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他有四种模式的
<adam8157> hamo: 笑而不语
<jyfl987> adam8157: user的我晓得 nat和其他几种我分不清
<jyfl987> 不过也许是我的网络基础不过关
<adam8157> jyfl987: nat 就是转发
 * zer4tul 搬个板凳聆听教诲
<adam8157> jyfl987: ip forward
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有呢
 * hamo 搬个板凳围观蛋蛋
<gfrog> jyfl987: https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Virtualization_Administration_Guide/chap-Virtualization_Administration_Guide-Virtual_Networking.html
 * adam8157 今天一直忙, 因为一会儿请假 明天请假 后天team building 大后天周末...
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Chapter 18. Virtual Networking - Red Hat Customer Portal
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有别的模式? vlan? rfc 802.3ad
<hamo> adam8157: 一会请假？搞基去？
<adam8157> hamo: 去南站接人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 -net的选项 有 user  nic tap 什么的
<zer4tul> adam8157: 接基友？
<gfrog> adam8157: 弱爆了，你当vhost、macvtap、openvswitch都是白搞的嘛。。 完全颠覆之前bridge的模式哦。
<adam8157> zer4tul: 大学隔壁同学
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你好棒
<adam8157> gfrog: 那些个tunnel啊
 * adam8157 tunnel的东西确实不大了解...
<hamo> adam8157: 果然是搞基去...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 别用-net，用-netdev/-device模式，这是新命令行规范，新功能都在这上，-net已经被我们废弃了。
<hamo> roylez: 搞完了？
<jyfl987> gfrog: -netdev这个什么版本开始的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 也不是tunnel，实际上是在virtio框架里gaoji
<gfrog> jyfl987: RHEL6反正有了，哈哈
<jyfl987> gfrog: 擦 说不定是你们组开发的鸟规范
<gfrog> jyfl987: upstream 是 0.13还是0.12? 忘了
 * adam8157 还有passthrough... 各种复杂
 * zer4tul 围观内讧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不是，等下，翻文档给你。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还有模拟usb设备  这个我最近就有需要
<jyfl987> 想研究下如何模拟个usb设备
<gfrog> jyfl987: http://git.qemu.org/?p=qemu.git;a=blob;f=docs/qdev-device-use.txt;h=136d2711203f4385a381b9dcb81ea6b61ef02dee;hb=HEAD
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y git.qemu.org Git - qemu.git/blob - docs/qdev-device-use.txt
<gfrog> jyfl987: usb？ 看hw/usb/dev*
<hamo> adam8157: 难道是在给我申请junior的名额？你告诉linda，senior给我就行..不用麻烦了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我感觉他这个命令行的方式比较混乱啊
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 比老的强很多
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那是跟自己比么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 老命令行模式各种混乱才是
<gfrog> jyfl987: 反正有libvirt了，对用户来说体验不到复杂
<gfrog> jyfl987: 反正我脚的virsh比VBoxManager那坨命令行还强点。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 比如他前面已经总结了好多type了 他现在的写法也不过是 -device DEVNAME,netdev=xxx 这样的  其实可以考虑这样 -device DEVNAME:dev-type.dev-type-group.xxx -device-parameters param1,param2
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你既然用libvirt 那完全不用管他老的多乱  那么他这个改变显然是要针对我们这些喜欢用命令行的人嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你不理解其中内涵，-netdev/-device实际上是一个host dev一个guest dev
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那分开写也成呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你那样写仍然会乱作一团的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是理解错了  不过他这样写在一块也不好
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你说 host/guest 是指把host某个dev 映射到guest某个dev上嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 怎么说呢，比方说-netdev创建了一个tap设备，-device把这个tap映射到guest的某个网卡上去。。
<jyfl987> 那不如明确得写 -dev-map host:xxxx:guest:yyy 我记得他那个网络端口转发是这种格式的 很明确 我一看就明白
<gfrog> jyfl987: -drive/-device，制定一个host image，映射给guest的disk device
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在属性太多了，这么写写不过来了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还有个问题 bios到底有多少种呢
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不同的bios对他有什么影响呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: bios？ 看这。 http://git.qemu.org/
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y git.qemu.org Git
<jyfl987> gfrog: 叫人看代码 属于十恶不赦
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你妹，让你数repo
<ifvwm> 咋又搞qemu了。
<huntxu> lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: seabios、sgabios、vgabios
<ifvwm> rh才搞这些破东西的啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他有没有办法把显卡显存映射出来 到host的一块内存上的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 可以
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还真有啊 指点下？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你看 映射出来以后 外挂就可以直接分析图像了
 * hamo 你们好gaoji
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用-global参数，忘记肿么写了。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 待我找找啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 业务不精 扣绩效啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: qemu-kvm -h那么长一坨呢，我哪能记得清，
<gfrog> jyfl987: 而且还要看upstream和rhel5/6的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 顶撞客户， 这个月奖金没收
 * hamo 求工作啊！！！
<ifvwm> hamo: 想做鸭不。
<jyfl987> 不过一般游戏如果60fps的话 图像分析得在 1/60s 内分析出图像来
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 显存的数据，哪里就是图像了哦。差别大的
<hamo> ifvwm: 不好这一口...
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 双缓冲的那种 怎么不是
<ifvwm> hamo: 那做鸡不
<ifvwm> 渲染还要管一道的。又不是286时代。
<piggybox> 真有那种外挂？
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 有的不是还有读检测么 如果跟屏幕不一样 怎么检测
<gfrog> jyfl987: # qemu-kvm -device qxl,?
<gfrog> qxl.ram_size=uint32
<gfrog> qxl.vram_size=uint32
<gfrog> jyfl987: 原来只能指定ram大小，但是不能指定位置呢。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那不顶用 看来只能自己模拟显卡了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 建议你用spice好了，模拟毛儿显卡
<jyfl987> gfrog: 怎么说 spice
<hamo> ifvwm: 没有神你这样的能力啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 通过spice协议分析屏幕啊。
<ifvwm> hamo: 你没看过笑话嘛。小白。你可以不断的去泰国，变变。我出钱，送你去。
<hamo> ifvwm: ...
<ifvwm> nnnd cp都出错。
 * gfrog 扯皮完毕，撤退。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我感觉模拟的方式虽然费神 但是可以通吃 比较好
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 只做好某一个软件比分支开发一个系统强。LINUX应用软件太弱了。没特色。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381349 。最近深度软件。。。。好像不错。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 winneis — 2012-07-18 5:40
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那分析vnc也行
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你还真是最佳销售啊 spice原来是你们推的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不好 有些游戏vnc跑不起来
<jyfl987> 别说vnc 微软自己搞的rdp都不行
<jyfl987> 好在 opengl和dx的实现都有开源项目 不用自己搞
<gfrog> jyfl987: 因为spice确实很给力。
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 你又做梦分析啥游戏？
<jyfl987> gfrog:  所以我说你是最佳销售员嘛 因为你自己也用
<ifvwm> 要根据不同的引擎，去搞外挂的。没从图像可以分析出来的。
<jyfl987> 你那是传统外挂的思路
<gfrog> jyfl987: spice比rdp和vnc都快得多，可惜目前还没见到在host上用的
<ifvwm> 你那破机器，还能分析游戏的输出图片，来搞外挂？
<jyfl987> 现在os管得越来越严 你想插点代码 抓点什么不见得行得通
<jyfl987> 我的机器可不破
<ifvwm> 你不修改内存，能算外挂？
<ifvwm> 纯yy外挂？
<jyfl987> 你干脆让游戏跑在虚拟机里 用虚拟的usb键盘鼠标来给他输入 用分析图像的方式判断  这种方式可以做个批量的打金农场 如果你能确保销售不错 那就可以租用云主机扩大规模
<jyfl987> 如果玩玩 那就在家先试着
<ifvwm> 你又扯没边了。都云主机来了。
<jyfl987> 你才没谱 云主机现在到处都在用啊
<jyfl987> amazon
<ifvwm> 能分析你显示器的输出？
<jyfl987> 你只要能把显存搞到 用现成的CV库就可以分析
<jyfl987> 前几天我发现个开源的库 ccv 分析人脸什么都是库搞定 又不用我
<ifvwm> 去吧。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你想多了，你的模式是host+guest，只租云主机是满足不了你的的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那要什么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 除非你在guest里再跑guest
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我把amazon租给我的当host
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那你跑神马样的guest？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 在ec2里用kvm起个虚拟机 跑win7/win8/winxx 来起游戏啊 然后这个kvm接上你虚拟的键盘 鼠标 以及虚拟显卡 ， 然后你启动游戏 那边虚拟显卡开始分析 仍出结果给程序分析 程序分析仍出事件来 被另外的钩子钩到的话 就控制鼠标或者键盘发出信号 指挥人物做出相应的动作  这样在服务器那边 你这个完全不算作弊 只是一个智能的打金农场而已
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我在想 目前最适合这么搞的就是minecraft 因为他的图像以格子为基础 容许的误差很大
<gfrog> jyfl987: ec2已经是guest了。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我知道嘛  不过你能怎样 自己购买独立服务器集群？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还是买FPGA自己烧录个kvm硬实现？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 所以你的云计划根本上就玩不转啊，kvm不支持nested kvm
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就qemu呗
<Null-3x> kvm 是不是必须硬件支持虚拟化
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 为啥要nested kvm?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过不知道xen会不会把vmx的flag给guest
<jyfl987> gfrog: 无非是损失点效率 但是跟人肉农场比起来 你省了好多人工成本 以及你可以无限扩展
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说了 那就qemu 我只是说顺口了就说kvm
<gfrog> jyfl987: qemu跑windows？ 慢的一逼啊少年。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那没关系 只要产出大于投入就行
<LeithWong> exit
<jyfl987> gfrog: 程序可以一天跑24小时 工人就不行了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 唉，真是个强大的计划。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 而且这是个通用平台
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你还不如去分析网页游戏，连图像分析都免了，直接分析抓到的http就行。 顺路验证你方案的可行性。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你如果牛逼点 可以雇佣一些高手来玩游戏 然后观察他们怎么应对 总结一些 挑战/应对 的模式 到你的外挂的决策库里  就跟那个下国际象棋的深蓝一样
<adam8157> lmh: xterm*trimSelection: true
<ifvwm> 这游戏小白。 gfrog 他经常做梦的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你错了 我就是要用图像分析这种方式来让这个代码通用化
<gfrog> ifvwm: 我有点发现了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 如果是抓包 那每个游戏 你都要重新搞了
<adam8157> lmh:  If this resource is true, xterm will trim  trailing
<adam8157>                spaces from text which is selected
<jyfl987> 你们连想都不敢想
<ifvwm> 你看到过啥fps游戏，我打你一枪，你的身上有一个洞，让你判断没。
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 你玩urbanterror 你打我一枪 屏幕上自然有显示
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 韩国网游
<ifvwm> 显示个啥。。。
<jyfl987> 不用分析洞么 分析屏幕上的提示是一样的
<gfrog> jyfl987: "talking is boring, show me the f**king code."
<MeaCulpa> FPE可以改的韩国网游....
<jyfl987> 我总算知道他们为何要出国了
<jyfl987> gfrog: code也要支持的嘛 如果都要实际能跑的code 那现实中那么多搞风投的岂非2逼？
<jyfl987> 东西还没看到 就几百万几千万的进去了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不过你说网页游戏 确实可以研究研究  有selenium+Xphyr 倒是比用kvm/qemu的效率损失低多了 而且selenium可以代理浏览器发事件  这个我以前抓新浪微薄就玩过
<lmh> adam8157,  收到
<ZertaD> hey
<ZertaD> 各位下午好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法更新源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381353 ubuntu10。10 可以ping通外网就是无法更新源。 下面是操作的： ucp.php?mode=register 我看网上有说改hosts的不知道怎么改。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zasdcxs — 2012-07-18 14:11
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在玩py的multiprocess....fork()出来几十个~~~'
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 犇
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 犇胖
<ZertaD> hamo, 测试下手机irc客户端的昵称补全功能。
<hamo> ZertaD: 为什么是我？
<ZertaD> hamo, 喜欢你的昵称
<MeaCulpa> lool
<imadper> hamo: 选中你做基友了人家已经
<awool> 人多亚
<awool> 哈哈
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 很明显, 这个频道里你最好这口儿~
<awool> 大家都是哪里人 ？
<ZertaD> imadper, 我可没这想法
<awool> 有北京的马？
<ZertaD> imadper, XD~
<hamo> imadper: 毛...你还小，有几个人隐藏的很深的
<ZertaD> awool, 我广州
<imadper> ZertaD: 你的行为已经出卖了你的想法...
<imadper> ZertaD: 广州, 我也是
<ZertaD> imadper, 好吧
<imadper> awool: 恩, 我是北京的
<imadper> hamo: ...... 比如呢?
 * adam8157_away PTO
<hamo> imadper: 不能说啊...多半有帽子...
<awool> 作什么的
<imadper> hamo: 我看看 /ops
<awool> fghg
 * gfrog 蛋蛋竟然PTO了。。。
<gfrog> 我也想PTO
<MeaCulpa> PTO是啥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py那个多进程貌似不咋地
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 管他呢，能用就行
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: [os.fork() for idx in xrange(9999999)]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 擦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://iterpipes.pirx.ru/basics.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Introduction — iterpipes — shell pipelines in Python using shell-like syntax
<roylez> gfrog: PTO是啥？
<gfrog> roylez: paid time-off
<hamo> roylez: 基席你搞完啦...
<roylez> gfrog: 这有啥大不了的...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和年休没区别阿
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa 就是年假嘛。
<awool> 谁给介绍几个中国的IRC聊天室地址？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 运维玩法 不好玩
<awool> 谁给介绍几个中国的IRC聊天室地址？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: defaultdict(os.fork)  lol
<awool> 现在好多IRC地址都不能用
<MeaCulpa> awool: 这里，oftc, linuxfire
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，运维仔的东西
<awool> 我说的是娱乐方面的IRC
<MeaCulpa> awool: 娱乐？
<MeaCulpa> awool: 以前irc约炮那种？
<MeaCulpa> awool: linuxfire里面好多玩rpg之类的，算娱乐么
<awool>  linuxfire是频道马
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么 难道我们这不是娱乐频道么？
<awool> 很怀念以前红火美女多的IRC聊天室
<piggybox> 那你还是上qq聊天室吧
<jyfl987> 没钱 美女也跟你没关系  有钱 在撒哈啦都可以有美女
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得是阿
<MeaCulpa> awool: linuxfire是server
<awool> 没钱能炮很多美女，那叫技巧
<awool> 给全名地址
 * hamo irc上还可以YP？
<roylez> hamo: 下午到公司，笔记本分派不到ip了
<gfrog> hamo: 似乎可以约面基，哈哈
<hamo> roylez: 乃们地址池有多大？
<hamo> gfrog 重口味...
<roylez> hamo: 不知道那些2货怎么设的
<gfrog> hamo: 那是乃，lol
<hamo> roylez: 贵摸真心大...
<awool> 求JAVA Swing编程电子书
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu12.04声音调不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381362 原来可以的，不知改来什么声音就调节不了。其他用户还可以调 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-07-18 15:28
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 在不? 知道usbfs是啥不? 或者 test-unit-ready 有没有对应usb设备的?
<awool> 求JAVA Swing编程电子书
<tryit> 这有emacs的粉丝吗？
<hamo> tryit: .
<imadper> 粉丝...
<imadper> 用户...
<tryit> hamo, 哈，我最近在学elisp，看elisp manual，找不到人交流
<tryit> 有人熟悉elisp吗？
<hamo> tryit: 没到elisp这么高深...用户一个
<roylez> hamo: 我要找个帽子砸死你
<roylez> hamo: 居然敢侮辱我摸
<tryit> 唉，什么高深不高深啊，用多了慢慢就需要学习elisp了
<tryit> to hamo
<hamo> roylez: 。。。。
<hamo> roylez: 说你摸大都不行啊...
<hamo> roylez: 越摸越大...
<hamo> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不在，不知，不知
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧~
<awool> 大家的 月薪多少
<awool> 谁出来暴下
<jyfl987> tryit 这里就是 #emacs-zh的alias啊  我不知道其他人怎么进来的  反正我是进#emacs-zh重定向过来的 adam8157_away roylez gfrog MeaCulpa
<roylez> jyfl987: 不对
<gfrog> jyfl987: hahhh？
<roylez> gfrog: 你说的是 呱 吧
<microcai> awool:  0
<McDanchy> 有人麼？
<McDanchy> 有人懂 mencoder 的麼？
<roylez> McDanchy: iGoogle
<MeaCulpa> McDanchy: 阿姨懂
<MeaCulpa> memcoder走到尽头了...
<MeaCulpa> s/memcoder/mencoder
<McDanchy> 請恕本人英文不太好，gg 的內容看得眼花。
<McDanchy> MeaCulpa, 爲什麼說「mencoder 走到盡頭」了呢？
<MeaCulpa> McDanchy: google, mplayer libav ffmpeg
<McDanchy> 那我就先 gg 一下，謝謝 MeaCulpa 提供綫索喇^^
<iGoogle> McDanchy: avidemux 吧。虽然是js的脚本的。如果批量，才用mencoder
<McDanchy> !_^ @iGoogle 是個人吖～
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381364 我本本是nvidia geforce 61m的显卡谁知到应该下那个驱动，最好有个链接 统计信息: 发表于 由 jy02539850 — 2012-07-18 16:18
<iGoogle> nnnd
<jyfl987> roylez: 怎么不对？
<roylez> jyfl987: 就我在 #emacs-zh
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你居然跑到emacs-zh去卧底...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我在用户态调用内核里面的接口, 是不是直接include一下内核里面的头文件就可以了?
<iGoogle> roylez: 你傻了？去那干嘛。
 * MeaCulpa iGoogle要被撤掉了
 * MeaCulpa iGoogle也走到尽头了
<iGoogle> 胖胖。。
<hamo_notail> imadper: 哪这么容易...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我去里面踢所有进去的坏分子
<imadper> hamo_notail: 还需要干啥?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 链接一些东西?
<iGoogle> 犹太教教义：己所不欲，勿施于人。 roylez
<hamo_notail> roylez: 为啥你还是那边的OP？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我不是要编译出一个模块, 只是一个独立的程序, 想要轮讯一个usb设备
<roylez> hamo_notail: 专门留着op踢人的
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你不去溜溜么？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 在里面呢
<zhangjg> 如何在ubuntu下读kindle的电子书？
<zhangjg> 有人知道不？
<whattt> 大家好
<kk> whattt, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<zhangjg> 有人知道吗？
<zhangjg> 如何在ubuntu上看kinde的电子书呢？
<ggarlic> zhangjg: fbreader
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你信犹太教的？
<zhangjg> azw格式的如何看？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你是不是恶意抢注频道的？
<roylez> jyfl987: 呢，你看我退出来就没了
<zhangjg> 在ubuntu 用什么软件看azw格式的电子书？
<McDanchy> Bless甚麼電子書都能看，只要你是高手^^
<jyfl987> roylez: 要不抢注下吧  然后重定下到 #vim
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 邪恶。。。
<McDanchy> == 貌似Avidemux 是Qt做的吧？
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: hmm, 列宁教导我们  对于一个人的头脑 正确的思想不去占领他 错误的思想就会去占领 伟大领袖跟帖表示 频道也是如此
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐。
<jiero> 这里越来越冷清了。
<jiero> 都去觅食了？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你要多学习嘛。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你又闲了
<jiero> iGoogle: 对啊。为啥别人要我的facebook啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 恩。混不下去了，就去见你。。。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox 成功安装了但是打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381366 点击Virtualbox 的图标后任务栏出现了这个程序但是过了一会就消失了，没任何错误提示，这是为什么？求解 Kubuntu 12.04 64位 VirtualBox-4.1.14-77440-Linux_amd64.run 统计信息: 发表于 由 luochyi — 2012-07-18 16: …
<jyfl987> jiero: 你还活着  额
<jiero> jyfl987: 月底回国
<jiero> jyfl987: 你才是，几个月都不见了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 回来做啥？寻死？
<iGoogle> jiero: 。你不是回天津了？之前
<jiero> jyfl987: 先看看
<jyfl987> jiero: 我天天都挂呢
<jiero> iGoogle: 没啊。我从来没去过山东以北额
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你回国期间要是生病了  是白澳掏钱医疗么
<jiero> iGoogle: 除了 首尔
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<iGoogle> 额
<iGoogle> 首尔，不就是天津的城郊嘛。
<jiero> iGoogle: 差不多
<jiero> iGoogle: 大城
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 犹太教我挺赞同的，对上帝的看法
<jyfl987> 我觉得奇怪 韩国改了首都的汉语称谓  但是国家的汉语称谓却没改
<iGoogle> 等于你还是去天津了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 是吧。
<jyfl987> 照里说 应该改为  克瑞尔
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你回国来居住还是打探？
<jiero> 汉语不就是大韩民国？
<jiero> jyfl987: 都干
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，顺我者昌，逆我者亡，很现实的认识
<jyfl987> jiero: 照首尔的改名规则 应该叫 克瑞尔民国
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我咋没看到这句。
<jyfl987> jiero: 干谁？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。你
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 自己体会
<iGoogle> 你基督犹太教的？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你拿的是prc的护照还是白澳的？
<iGoogle> lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 啥没
<jiero> jyfl987: 都没
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么会？ 难道你拿ROC的？
<jiero> jyfl987: prc的国籍
<jyfl987> 额  我知道了 你去白澳是以外国人的身份生活的
<jiero> jyfl987: 当然。外国人。周围80%都是。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过就是来自各个国家了
<jyfl987> 有机会还是跑掉吧  现在加工业都自动化 马上血汗工厂都要倒闭了
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是难民营。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那要小心再发生一次海滩大屠杀
<jiero> jyfl987: 。
<jyfl987> jiero: 回来真无聊诶
<jiero> jyfl987: 。加快你的跨国步伐拉
<jyfl987> jiero: 我？ 只能继续找死了 没钱出国
<jiero> jyfl987: 其实在我的理念里，哪里都落后。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 除非一夜暴富  否则我是没那精力耗这个事
<iGoogle> jiero: 飞过来？中途可以跳伞，占领一个岛屿。
<jiero> jyfl987: 所以我在哪里都不行
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 你回国了？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你更应该待在白澳了
<jiero> iGoogle: 我没自己的飞机
<MeaCulpa> .
<jyfl987> jiero: 天朝是达尔文社会  你这样回来更完蛋
<iGoogle> jiero: 反正南沙那边，无人的岛屿多。赶紧。
<jiero> ofan: 快了
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 恩 对 南沙最近刚成立三沙市
<ofan> jiero: 不再回au了？
<jyfl987> 正在选人大 而且是直选的
<jiero> ofan: 我不回去了，去美国混混？
<iGoogle> 建立了。也还是无人。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你可以向国家申请把白澳的先进选举理念带到三沙 额
<jyfl987> 搞改革特区
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 美国。去吧。只是跑回来的也多。 jiero
<jyfl987> 只要承诺直选50年不动摇 保证好多人去
<ofan> jiero: 来吧
<jyfl987> 要是我 我也去
<jiero> iGoogle: 所以我哥都跑回来了。。。没意思。。。
<jyfl987> 承诺自治就行
<jiero> ofan: 不知道去干嘛。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你哥回来了做啥？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 50年没淡水。倒是可以承诺。nnnnnd
<jiero> jyfl987: 开公司。两边
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这不需要
<jyfl987> jiero: 你这是没事就觉得这边机会多 有个事你就看吧
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你是海鱼？
<ofan> jiero: 想干嘛干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 恩。没权利
<jiero> ofan: 祝愿你想干嘛就干嘛。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有办法自己搞海水淡化 这方面以色列技术很先进
<ofan> jiero: 你想要啥权利
<jiero> 太阳晒晒？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还有几年毕业？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你还是现实点，改造自己的肺吧。
<ofan> jyfl987: 好几年
<iGoogle> 整天yy
<jiero> ofan: 通用权。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你这才是不现实的
<jiero> ofan: 3å¹´
<ofan> jiero: 没听说过
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你是自己当了涂老才了  看谁都要教训
<iGoogle> 下水，最现实
<jiero> ofan: 我是傻瓜共产主义者，你都忘记了
<iGoogle> 是教育
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你毕业有希望留么
<ofan> jiero: 共产主义者都移民了
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
<jiero> ofan: 移民去哪里？
<ofan> jyfl987: 找到工作就能留，找不到就byebye
<jiero> ofan: 暂住么。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得就算你觉得天朝机会大 也不要拿天朝的国籍  这很麻烦的
<jiero> ofan: 你都找到google了，还找不到工作？
<ofan> jiero: 工作三年申请绿卡
<jiero> ofan: 你可以去台湾。
<ofan> jiero: 两码事，进google很难
<ofan> 博士进去都是打杂的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你进去做什么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 扯扯淡
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过去google主要是对个人发展有好处啊  可以开眼界 认识人
<iGoogle> ofan: 你可以继续当网警。lol
<ofan> iGoogle: 组织不收我
<jyfl987> 你看google出来多少人 都是在公司里认识了以后 拉帮结伙出来创业
<iGoogle> 顺便把那些买vpn的，都出卖了。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> google 中国，是不是都是作手机的了
<jyfl987> hoho
<jyfl987> 我还以为google中国是卖vpn的
<jiero> ofan: 哦，不过成了的话，你也可以去任意公司-比如当qt开发者。。。没钱～
<ofan> jiero: 一般都有正式工作
<jiero> ofan: 就是说当被雇佣的qt开发者呢
<ofan> jiero: 那也是要赚钱的
<jiero> ofan: 钱不多把。
 * gfrog 神竟然不在。 
<ofan> jiero: 多少算多
 * gfrog Opera中国招聘Sysadmin，详细链接 http://t.cn/zO8ZtDC <- 发现opera在招SA呢
<ofan> jiero: 去应聘吧
<jiero> ofan: 年薪 $200k 是你的标准
<ofan> jiero: 月薪2k是我的标准
<jiero> ofan: 要提升啊
<jiero> ofan: 你不是说要多的嘛
<ofan> jiero: 谁说的
<ofan> jiero: 我一直要求很低
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这么说 opera准备搞云存储/云计算方案了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说的是美刀么？
<MeaCulpa> 一个公司如果业务没变，但开始把西方人变成中国人，那个公司要么永远不死，要么就离死不远了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 举三个例子？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 永远不死/离死不远/前后无变化
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...不知...我瞎掰的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这个pidgin的截图插件放到哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381367 - -！刚才弄了个pidgin qq 刚觉很不错！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 走折去 — 2012-07-18 17:14
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 魔都的宽带如何？ 最近我这小区可以办20M了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 下行20m, 上行找不着
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: :-)  让你娱乐 严防发声嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我估计国家专门有盗版部门日夜生产满足全国人民的娱乐需求 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 720p 迅雷离线，12点以后流畅
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要能在电驴里被评为高id才是真有意思 话说你都20M了 还要个毛迅雷 随时在线看不就行了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这都可以玩云游戏了  我看那个云游戏要求的只是4M保证
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我一直是high id, 多年来
<jyfl987> 如今呢
<jiero> 不喜欢下载东西。
<jiero> 上传好。
<jyfl987> jiero: 传什么？   upload < /dev/urandom ?
<Myth> 大家好，我用u盘装linux，用unetbootin做好镜像后，从u盘启动就黑屏怎么回事？  我试了好几次了都，centos，linux deepin都试过了
<Myth> 黑屏后有个光标在闪
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: jiero 我共享所有gentoo包
<Myth> 用ultraiso做镜像也是一样的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 无聊得紧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: jiero 算是给上游作贡献，应为大部分是src 包
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不，有一天我看到1x个老外来下载gcc...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是伊朗的么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 很吃惊...大多数时候无人问津的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 欧洲的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那怎么会gcc那么多mirror何苦要来p2p网络里下
<lian`> --
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 笔记本无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381374 我装的deepin11.06，这个问题在深度社区发过了，暂时没有回复，于是我就转发到这里来，希望能有人帮忙。 ======================== 刚买的笔记本，hp compaq cq43 400au，低端配置，我装的deepin 11.06，无线网卡没法 …
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/07/18/0820249&amp;from=rss      MeaCulpa 这个好
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | 100美元无人机为世界带来和平
<jiero> jyfl987: 标杆太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。好东西。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 以前我喜欢传给 http://openclipart.org
<kk> jiero,啥网址y OpenClipArt
<jiero> roylez: 你又挂机
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> jy
<jiero> jyfl987: 话说，我准备带2桶2里
<jiero> 2L 牛奶
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说的啥是指飞机嘛/
<ZertaD> 小型无人飞机。带摄像头，GPS导航。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim+gcc的配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381381 我使用map 编写了快捷键，但是我想实现一个功能就是gcc 有个wall选项就是查错误 我的vim rc func! CompileRunGcc() exec "w" exec "!gcc -Wall % -o %<" exec "!./%<" endfunc 中可以实现wall 功能但是无论程序是否编译成功都会安顺序执行 exec …
<Freebuilder> Hello, world!
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 蕭條了
<roylez_> jiero: .
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 尾席，求猥琐视频啊...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 这是你求我的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不许重口...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 猥琐点就好...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac379350
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【纯福利】美女热舞前的准备~~~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac381108
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【软体】蛤蜊伸长舌头食盐搞笑一幕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380998
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 不要便便了！让哥好好睡睡不行吗！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380846
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 明代青花瓷热水瓶，大家来开开眼 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这个菜单栏是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381384 有点像windows中毒的情形，粘贴、还有其它的一些选项变成灰色的了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-07-18 19:51
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 来魔都吧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380898
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 10分钟 让你了解上海 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 来帝都吧...不用理由...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 帝都有大群基友
<joc_> - - ubuntu  更新了一下发现发现原来的挂起现在变关机了。。。
<jiero> hamo_notail: 我去見你。機油。
<joc_> -。-各种extensions 都没得用了。。囧
<jiero> joc_: ubuntu怎麼有 extension？
<joc_> jiero:  哦，我用的gnome3
<hamo_notail> jiero: ...
<jiero> hamo_notail: 。。。
<joc_> 我现在在怀疑，是我自己弄废了还是更新了一下给弄废了。。
<joc_> - - 囧。。现在还发现。。VPN不知道跑哪去了。。
<jiero> joc_: 沒問題，就責怪對方好了
<joc_> 。。。。。之前改的gnomeshell的CSS也恢复到以前了。。
<jiero> joc_: 用戶目錄？
<joc_> jiero: ?
<jiero> joc_: 如果不是，那麼恭喜了，你的配置被覆蓋了
<jiero> joc_: 改動在 ~/ 下好。
<joc_> 之前的VPN设置在面板里的那个网络图标就可以改了把？
<Freebuilder> 肚子又饿了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 找個女生吃了吧
<jogetwoo> 有机器人吗？:-D
<stock-cn> 还有人在看股票吗
<stock-cn> 股票机会快要来了
<newbie|2> Õæ¼Ù°¡
<kk> newbie|2 say: 真假啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 当前经济如此，还投股票呀？
<newbie|2> ´ó¼Ò¿´ÎÒµÄÏûÏ¢ÊÇÂÒÂëÂð
<kk> newbie|2 say: 大家看我的消息是乱码吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 经济不会崩溃的前提下，别人恐慌到极点的时候就是准备入场的时候了
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 不小心把ubuntu的默认面板删除了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381389 不小心把ubuntu的默认面板删除了 请问如何恢复默认的面板啊 救命啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneouts — 2012-07-18 20:36
<alvin_rxg> 看来都是短期
<stock-cn> ssh全局代理能搞吗
<Freebuilder> jiero, 这是个饥饿的年代
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: iptables 全部转移 port ?
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我不懂阿，我子觉得浏览器用ssh代理速度不错，希望能够有全局代理的方法
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 不建议啥都走代理的说…
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 你搜一下 iptables port forward 就有了
<newbie|2> ¤j®a¦n
<zodiac1111> newbie|2: luan ma - -
<newbie|2> ±ß¤W¦n
<microcai> stock-cn:  今天股市大跌？
<zodiac1111> newbie|2: it seem that you use in GB2312. we(at least i) use UTF-8 . = =
<newbie|2> i use big[uft-8] code, but i really dont konw which I kind of code i should use,it seems always mis code
<newbie> 现在还是乱码吗？
<Guest2380> hi,everyone
<zodiac1111> Guest2380: 不是乱码咯 ~
<Guest2380> 终于设置好字体了，哈
<zodiac1111> 哈哈~
<Guest2380> kvirc第一次用
<Guest2380> d
<Guest2380> d
<namoamitabuddha> windows?
<zodiac1111> :/
<Guest2380> 我的名字无法更改了
<zodiac1111> 得等一段时间吧
<Guest2380> 我默认的名字是newbie，结果进来以后就自动变成guest了
<banban> 有没有自认为靠谱的男人啊，给我站出来！
<namoamitabuddha> Guest2380: 因爲你的昵稱和別人重複了
<Guest2380> 如果有人跟我重复了我就会自动被标记为newbie1.。。。。2.。。3
<Guest2380> 系统显示我的这个名字不可用
<namoamitabuddha> 你換一個就行了
<Guest2380> 不知道为什么，我这次登录后连名字都无法更改了，说我的这个命令暂时无效
<newbie|2> 好了
<zodiac1111> 防止过于频繁的更换昵称.稍等一会再试试.你在换昵称的时候系统会提示你过几分钟才能再次更换的
<Freebuilder> banban, 哥很靠谱，咋地！
<newbie|2> 登录的过于频繁了
<banban> Freebuilder: 不咋地 我打不过你
<Freebuilder> banban, 懒得嬲你，吃炒粉去！
<banban> Freebuilder: 我就是想看看 这个世界上有没有靠谱的男人
<namoamitabuddha> newbie|2: 可以考慮 /nick foobar
<zodiac1111> "打不过你" = =
<zodiac1111> 貌似中文linux用户(用IRC)都集中在这个频道,其他中文频道根本有运作不了
<Freebuilder> banban, 世界上没有什么靠不靠谱的人，只有愿不愿意负责的人。
<iGoogle> 男人做事，咋不靠谱了？ lol
<banban> Freebuilder: 吃你的米粉去吧
<banban> iGoogle: 你是死EE吗
<iGoogle> 妹子要乖。否则嫁不出去。
<banban> 嫁不出去就不嫁，有什么了不起的
<jiero> 就是
<jiero> 沒啥。
<jiero> 關鍵看你怎麼想。。。
<jiero> 我都沒想要女朋友。。。
<zodiac1111> 男朋友
<zodiac1111> yooooo
<iGoogle> 这2个人。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 神怎麼了？
<vic_> ........
<iGoogle> 独身主义？ jiero
<vic_> 有妹子 谁还独身啊
<zodiac1111> iGoogle关闭了液...
<jiero> iGoogle: 呃。我是沒見到想要的哦。
<iGoogle> 正好，以后没人来抢我的nick了
<iGoogle> jiero: 你老家有？
<jiero> iGoogle: 自然沒有
<iGoogle> 童养媳？
<iGoogle> 。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<zodiac1111> 家有咸妻
<jiero> 。。。
<Freebuilder> ee 仔快生日了吧？
 * jiero 從沒談戀愛過
<iGoogle> 这家伙谁啊。
<iGoogle> 浙江
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: .. 这都知道
<jiero> 浙江？。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你在論壇裏透露了
<iGoogle> jiero: 我说 zodiac1111
<iGoogle> 啥
<zodiac1111> 路过打酱油的 = =
<jiero> zodiac1111: 打醋去吧
<zodiac1111> jiero: 挂机 升太阳 ;?
<iGoogle> 可耻的高清播放器，害得我压片。
<zodiac1111> x264...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zodiac1111> kk
<jiero> zodiac1111: 什麼？
<jiero> zodiac1111: 什麼東西啊？
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: ..
<zodiac1111> jiero: 吐槽一下qq罢了
<Hsyyf> test
<kk> Hsyyf, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<zodiac1111> Hsyyf: Pass
<Hsyyf> EE的崽崽要过大寿了？
<banban> 唉。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神壽？？
<jiero> banban: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也在哦。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你在啥位置。
<Hsyyf> 神龟虽寿，犹有竟时。EE乘雾，终为土灰。崽崽伏枥，志在千里。 :D
<jiero> Hsyyf: 。。。
<vic_> 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 羅姐？？ 在統計虧損，，
<vic_> 人才
<CyrusYzGTt> Hsyyf§ 估計 iGoogle 會將你封印
<Freebuilder> 我论坛打不开了！
<jiero> 談逍遙忘自在。
<Hsyyf> 它敢
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 去 bbs.fedora-zh.org混吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Activity Stream - Fedora Chinese User Group Forum - 中文用户组论坛 - 中文社群論壇 (@ fedora-zh.org)
<jiero> 都是南瓜
<Hsyyf> jiero: 反口口联盟还是很强大的
<Hsyyf> :D
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 不玩匪夺热
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,,好吧，給我 ssh 我就不叫你去
<zodiac1111> 发行版就是图个方便
<Hsyyf> CyrusYzGTt: 乃哪位？
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 你慢慢叫吧，懒得嬲你！
<banban> 话说 12.04北京貌似没有 release party
<banban> 我还等着LTS去的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,,好吧，免費建築人
<Hsyyf> Freebuilder: 建客？
<CyrusYzGTt> Hsyyf§ 天朝廣府人士
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你太不行了。比石仔差遠了是不。
<Hsyyf> 再问一下，MaskRay是哪个？这个真不知道。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,爲麼？？ who is 石仔？
<jiero> Hsyyf: maskray是大一新生，只知道這個。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 某順德人。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 用戶
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 額。。
<Hsyyf> 贱兔党。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不太可愛。
<Hsyyf> http://maskray.tk/
<kk> Hsyyf,啥网址y Home
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 沒趣。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾現在把最新的 fedora release 當生產環境，，，
<Hsyyf> 和兔嫂一路
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 一直在貶低你不好意思
<Hsyyf> www.hsyyf.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: 寒山烟雨 | 寒山烟雨风萧瑟，点点云烟记浮生 (@ hsyyf.me)
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 對於，你這個 羅姐 更加無趣
<Hsyyf> 现在IRC里几个Bot？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。我就是瘋子，你說我幹嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 掛IRC中，請勿打擾
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<jade1> 呃……忘记怎么用irc了
<kiss_kill> 我也很久没有进来了
<jade1> 怎么用以前注册的昵称呢？
<kiss_kill> 差点密码都忘记了
<jade1> 显示昵称被点了
<kiss_kill> nick
<kiss_kill> 估计被谁用了
<Hsyyf> kiss_kill: ...
<Hsyyf> kiss_kill: Don't系列。。。
<kiss_kill> 好久没来了 不知道机器人MM还在不子啊
<Hsyyf> which one？
<kiss_kill> 以前好像叫K的
<qy117121> :D
<banban> 好久没来irc了 人都不认识
<banban> 走了 你们慢慢聊吧
<qy117121> 额。。。死一般寂静。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安靜
<tryit> 有人熟悉elisp吗？
 * zodiac1111 找工作...
<hamo> adam8157 基友搞到手了？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<zodiac1111> yoooo
<adam8157> hamo: 这两天真热, 明天出去玩估计要被热惨了
<hamo> adam8157 基友陪同自然凉...
<hamo> adam8157 哪去？
<adam8157> hamo: 颐和园 798 后海
<hamo> 你确定你带的是基友？
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac381108
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 【软体】蛤蜊伸长舌头食盐搞笑一幕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> hamo: 看过了
<Guest66551> avfun的好友到处都是啊
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380846 这个呢？
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 明代青花瓷热水瓶，大家来开开眼 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> hamo: 看过了
 * Guest66551 我晕
<adam8157> hamo: 继续啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕亮度保存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381403 现在我换成CentOS了，但是亮度同Ubuntu一样不能保存，是不是也可以写个Python脚本开机运行调节亮度？我改如何修改？如何让他开机运行？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CRoot — 2012-07-18 22:03
<hamo> adam8157 发一个你就看过了...
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380898
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 10分钟 让你了解上海 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> adam8157 这个呢？
<adam8157> 这个没看过
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆精
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<roylez_> hamo: 你这背生疮的蛤蟆精
<hamo> roylez_: 你这gaoji的尾席
<hamo> roylez_: 最近有啥好电影没？
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
 * adam8157 美剧 新闻编辑室
<sssslang> adam8157, hamo: hi
<adam8157> sssslang: 貌似好久不见啊
<sssslang> adam8157: 的确是这样。
<adam8157> sssslang: 你竟然认识蛤蟆?
<sssslang> 托总来北京那次不是见过你俩吗。
<sssslang> 难道此蛤蟆非彼蛤蟆？
<hamo> sssslang: ...
<sssslang> hamo: ^_^
<sssslang> hamo: 毕业了吗？
<hamo> adam8157 /kickban adam8157
<hamo> sssslang: 刚刚毕业了..
<sssslang> hamo: 签到哪里了？百度？
<hamo> sssslang: 是啊...阿蛋那里不要我呢...
<sssslang> 阿蛋是哪里？
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<sssslang>  /kick adam8157
<adam8157> sssslang: 托总...
<sssslang> adam8157: 托玛丝，你不认识她了？
<adam8157> sssslang: 想起来了, 蛤蟆那时和也去了
<sssslang> :-)
 * hamo 托玛丝...一股蛋蛋的基情...
<adam8157> sssslang: 据说他很忌讳"托总"这名字
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<sssslang> hamo: 你们加班多吗？
<hamo> sssslang: 还好...开会的时间有点多...其他还好...
<sssslang> hamo: 你的意思是下班后开会？
<hamo> sssslang: 有时上班开会...下班开会不多
<sssslang> 呵呵。
<hamo> adam8157 你妹，这么快就忘了我也去赴托总的基友宴了...
<adam8157> sssslang: 他那工作态度, 问他没用
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗....
<sssslang> 你们果然是基友。
<adam8157> sssslang: ...
<sssslang> 木哈哈哈
<bluezd> 哈哈
<hamo> bluezd: ....
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<bluezd> 看来真是
<adam8157> bluezd: filco 忍者 赶紧买了吧
<sssslang> adam8157_away: sorry，我说错话了。
<adam8157> sssslang: 呵呵 玩笑嘛 不存在
<sssslang> 我下次注意。
<hamo> sssslang: adam8157 真正的基友冒出来了...
<hamo> sssslang: 那个“哈哈”的就是
<sssslang> bluezd: 对，对，是个玩笑
<adam8157> sssslang: 不存在, 我们平时都这么开玩笑
<bluezd> adam8157: 等我明天问问我上次买的那家能不能给便宜点
<hamo> bluezd: 这次的多少米？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你上次也是淘宝买的?
<adam8157> hamo: filco 忍者 800多
<adam8157> hamo: 就等你给我买呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 上次在我家那实体店买的
<hamo> adam8157 先干正事，把我拉进去再说...
<adam8157> bluezd: 你家那边...
<bluezd> adam8157: 也有淘宝店
<adam8157> bluezd: o
<bluezd> adam8157: 他上次说 104 900 元
<hamo> adam8157 要不changwei也行...
<adam8157> bluezd: 差不多
<adam8157> bluezd: 小键盘完全没必要啊
<sssslang> 机械键盘？
<adam8157> sssslang: .
<hamo> sssslang: 嗯...他们都是高帅富...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，决定买 87
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<sssslang> 谁要买？
<adam8157> bluezd: 赶紧买了给我下毒
<adam8157> sssslang: 我们仨现在都有一把, 都在惦记第二把...
<bluezd> adam8157: 然后你就买？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我肯定要买, 什么时候买不确定
<sssslang> 土豪阿
<jade-shan> 87? 是说的filco的87圣手么？有钱人啊
<jade-shan> 买 filco的
<bluezd> jade-shan: 忍者
<bluezd> 其实差不多
<bluezd> adam8157: 我想买白色的，但是好像没有白色青轴的，
<hamo> bluezd: 你居然也喜欢青轴....不错不错...比蛋蛋那软软的茶强多了
<jade-shan> 我印象当中filco的键盘都是上千的
<adam8157> sssslang: 我买的特价啊
<bluezd> hamo: 我喜欢段落感
<sssslang> 你们同事都没意见吗？
 * adam8157 拥护茶轴
<hamo> bluezd: 嗯...就是要一下一下的...不像 adam8157 一会就软了...
<jade-shan> 青轴拔键帽的时候小心一点
<adam8157> sssslang: 办公室好多机械键盘...
<bluezd> 关键都用
 * hamo 我说了什么？
<jade-shan> 很多人把弹簧一起拔出来的
<sssslang> adam8157: 这办公环境真恶劣。
<bluezd> hamo: 啥意思，我听不懂
<hamo> bluezd: 我也不懂了...
<adam8157> sssslang: 没觉得吵啊...
<hamo> sssslang: 大家一起“咔咔”的就不觉得吵了
 * adam8157 难道因为我们工位比较大?
<sssslang> ……
 * bluezd 主要是每个人都专心工作 ～～
<jade-shan> 然后每个人都戴着耳机听着摇滚么？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你说的对
<hamo> jade-shan: 你说的对
<Guest66551> 小齐？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog_> hamo: mo
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<Guest66551> 这里有G+的朋友啊
<hamo> gfrog_: 蛙
<hamo> adam8157 我居然开始搞ML了...
<gfrog_> hamo: 你跟蛋蛋ml？ 0_0
<adam8157> hamo: ihuxi和主席一起?
<hamo> gfrog_: 滚粗...
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗...
<hamo> adam8157 Machine Learning
<adam8157> hamo: i我知道 主席上过
 * gfrog_ 每晚1L牛奶
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<hamo> gfrog_: 确认是牛的？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 .....
<gfrog_> hamo: 应该是
<gfrog_> hamo: 人奶买不到啊
 * hamo 碎叫...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 内个，你房子嘛时候到期来着？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 8.31
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: so?
 * slucx char c = 0x01; if (c>=0x00 && c<=0x09) ...; 这样写有问题木有？
<roylez_> adam8157: 住到你老板家去？还是前台家去？
<slucx> roylez_， 要是我肯定选前台
<adam8157> roylez_: 那是hamo点击的
<adam8157> roylez_: 那是hamo惦记的
<slucx> adam8157,  char c = 0x01; if (c>=0x00 && c<=0x09) ...; 居然是个警告
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog_> roylez_: adam8157 其实前台现在是有主儿的。 hamo要失望了呢。
<adam8157> slucx: 赋值警告而已 强制转就没了 不过没意义
<roylez_> gfrog_: 你说蛋蛋？
<slucx> adam8157, 关键的是我把0x00和0x09都强转成char，还是这个警告，汗
<gfrog_> roylez_: 蛋蛋？ 不是，还真不是呢。我觉得蛋蛋还是去找hr比较好，哈哈
<slucx> 提出我这个判断会一直为true的，但是结果木有影响
<adam8157> slucx: 我是说01
<slucx> adam8157????????
<adam8157> gfrog_: 八卦你都知道
<slucx> 转0x01??
<adam8157> slucx: 试试
<slucx> adam8157, 转成啥？
<adam8157> slucx: char
<gfrog_> adam8157: 那是自然，人不八卦枉少年
<roylez_> gfrog_: 我觉得hamo找个hr最好， hamo 那么痛恨 hr ，找个hr可以报仇了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 谁啊
<gfrog_> roylez_: 每天骑hr嘛？ 矮油。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你观察观察就知道了嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我们公司的?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你说呢，要不肿么叫你观察。
<slucx> adam8157， 你忽悠我的吧
<bluezd> 谁呀，谁呀
<adam8157> gfrog_: 谁啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: pm 我
<roylez_> gfrog_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac380843
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【汪片】狗狗合唱团 - One Thing - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> slucx: 我试试
<slucx> adam8157, 你GCC肯定木有问题的
<adam8157> slucx: 我这里没警告
<slucx> adam8157, 嗯，版本不同，我是想看看他的这个警告是想说明啥
<adam8157> gfrog_: 说啊...
<adam8157> slucx: 强转0x01试试
<slucx> adam8157, 我这是一个接收char类型的函数，警告在if那里
<adam8157> slucx: 数太大了? 超过byte?
<slucx> adam8157, 这个不大可能
<slucx> adam8157，结果是正确的，但这个警告让我很是不爽
<adam8157> slucx: 用来比较的那俩
<gfrog_> adam8157: 矮油，这么关系八卦？
<gfrog_> adam8157: s/关系/关心/
<slucx> adam8157, 用来比较的是0x00和0x09
<adam8157> no idea...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛，irssi的status窗口是几个server公用的啊，那肿么指定进入某个server的某个频道呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_: c-x 或者 /join -freenode blah
<gfrog_> luiz: adam8157 c-x？
<slucx> gfrog_, C-c吧
<slucx> erc?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 囧。 消息输入框竟然所有window用一个。。。 还好没打啥东西。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: window 1里
<adam8157> c-x 切换server
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你还没说八卦呢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啥八卦？
<adam8157> ...
<yeizhihui> hello!
<gfrog_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，为毛我的flash里面汉字都是方框框呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你还没说八卦呢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啥八卦？
<yeizhihui> gfrog_: 为毛我看youtube里面人人都成阿凡达了
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 右键 关硬件加速
<gfrog_> yeizhihui: 你有拯救世界的任务在身。
<yeizhihui> adam8157:十分感谢........
<adam8157> yeizhihui: np
<yeizhihui> gfrog_: .........
<yeizhihui> adam8157:你也装了闭源显卡驱动吗?
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 没 我只是知道这issue而已
<yeizhihui> adam8157:那你为什么不装闭源驱动呢?
<adam8157> yeizhihui: kms
<yeizhihui> adam8157:开源的是好用不过还是闭源的显示给力.....另外安装闭源驱动后工作台(tty的)里面的字体效果没有闭源的好看..........
<yeizhihui> adam8157:我基本上都在window下 所以装了闭源驱动了
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 嗯
<yeizhihui> adam8157:话说大家都不怎么说话  很忙?
<adam8157> gfrog_: 方框那个是bug, 当然如果直接指定具体字体的话就OK, 例如acfun的控制界面
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 我刚洗脚去了
<lainme> yeizhihui: 记得以前totem就这样，要调个色彩啥的
<lainme> yeizhihui: 哦。原来是硬件加速。看来还是不一样
<lainme> yeizhihui: 哦。原来是硬件加速。看来还是不一样
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 手抖
<gfrog_> adam8157: 么功夫玩那货了，倒腾qemu-guest-agent去
<adam8157> gfrog_: .
 * adam8157 afk
<yeizhihui> adam8157:..........
<yeizhihui> 话说只有youtube是这个情况 土豆 优酷就没有
<yeizhihui> 睡觉了  大家晚安
<gebjgd> 椰子äää
<knownbad> 个别价格的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么个别价格？
<knownbad> 你的nick拼音
<lzyquiet> 讨论的什么
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你猜
<lzyquiet> 我哪猜得出来
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 使劲猜
<lzyquiet> 汉语聊天就是省劲，刚才跟一外国人聊那个纠结啊，根本想不明白说的什么
<gebjgd> skype又升级
<lzyquiet> 怎么没人
<alvin_rxg> 想注册个 知乎， 丫的 alvin Ren 和 X*** Ren 都不让注册
<gebjgd> 知乎是什么玩意
<lzyquiet> gebjgd n你不睡么
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 时差
<lzyquiet> 什么视察
<lzyquiet> 时差
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 现在20点
<lzyquiet> 你是哪里人啊
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你那里2点 这就是时差
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 天朝人
<lzyquiet> 那怎会有时差
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 天朝人不在天朝
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 自然和天朝有时差
<lzyquiet> 哈哈，天朝听着好威武
<lzyquiet> gebjgd, 你在哪里
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你猜
<lzyquiet> 4个小时的时差，我地理不行
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你不光地理不行 你的数学也差的可以
<lzyquiet> 貌似是
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 20点和凌晨2点 差4个小时？
<lzyquiet> gebjgd, 还在？
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 为什么不在
<lzyquiet> 你多大了
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你猜
<lzyquiet> 我猜你是位美女
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你说是就是
<lzyquiet> 那你肯定是男的
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 你说是就是
<lzyquiet> 我喊，你什么逻辑啊，不同常人
<lzyquiet> 汗
 * gebjgd 感觉在和幼儿园的小朋友聊天
<lzyquiet> 本来就很年轻
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 还尿床么？
<lzyquiet> 偶尔吧
<gebjgd> lzyquiet: 用尿不湿
<lzyquiet> 算了吧，我投降
<kk>  06:40
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, 点点点.  ㍞ 
<metbsd> 126邮箱把加密取消了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-19
<metbsd> 有人用126邮箱吗
<debianer> linuxqq怎么还不更新阿
<debianer> linuxqq只能用http代理
<debianer> 不能用socket代理，怎么会是
<debianer> 有人在看这里吗？
<MeaCulpa> (再看，不用QQ, proxychains)
<debianer> MeaCulpa: proxychains加密传输吗
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 加密与否是你通道的事情，proxychains只管proxy
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 哦，这样哦。ssh是加密传输吗
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 是
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 像ssh这样，又可以代理，又加密的，多好阿
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于12.04系统字体和chrome字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381433 我是咋改咋虚啊。。。 大神们，把你们的配置截图发一下呗，小弟模仿一下。 高级设置的和chrome字体设置的都发一些，三克油！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 一血君 — 2012-07-19 9:10
<debianer> imadper: 看看今天，如果指数突破2174站稳了，就是进场机会了
<Guest95829> 还有股票分析啊
<Guest68750> 方法方法
<imadper> debianer: 恩~ 好~~
<imadper> debianer: 最近一直空仓呢~
<sulit> kk: hi
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sulit> kk: 你好
<Guest68750> 有人知道吗 dell服务器 无硬盘检测到 加载网卡ko文件后 重启不行
<Guest68750> ubuntu 10.04
<sulit> kk: time
<imadper> 无硬盘检测到, 你是想说没有检测到硬盘?
<debianer> imadper: 最多在2110附近可能要翻转，所以，这里只要符合条件，就进场，不要怕。首先最多半仓参与，待周线也符合条件了，再满仓
<imadper> 重启不行, 你是想说不能重启, 还是重启也不管用?  Guest68750
<debianer> imadper: 实习还愉快吧
<debianer> 我想再买台小米了
<imadper> debianer: thx~   一点儿也不愉快....
<imadper> debianer: 你的小米坏了?
<caasi> 第一次出国，求助一下关于信用卡的问题
<caasi> 应该申请哪种信用卡呢？
<imadper> caasi: 万事达? visa?
<tenzu> 很多地方支持银联
<caasi> 去台湾，主要用于刷卡消费跟取现（台币）
<tenzu> 提前兑换, 办visa卡或者master card
<caasi> 工商银行那儿有很多各种信用卡吧
<tenzu> 在当地取款只能去中行, 然后兑换
<caasi> 是直接取台币还是取美元？
<tenzu> 取出来的应该是RMB, 然后在中行兑换
<caasi> 貌似有的卡只能取美元（所谓的双币卡就是人民币+美元吧）
<caasi> 哦，消费的话直接扣的是人民币还是台币还是美元？
<tenzu> 取美元就二次兑换了, 汇率很低, 不如带了RMB去当地money changer换钱
<tenzu> 除非是直接刷卡刷美元
<caasi> 哦，那就是说信用卡里取现不太划算吧
<tenzu> 那当然
<caasi> 还有异地存取款的问题，有手续费吧
<caasi> 大陆存台湾取
<tenzu> 尽量避免异地存取
<caasi> 但是当地换币不要手续费吗？
<tenzu> 看money changer给你的汇率了
<caasi> 哦，谢谢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> caasi: 略亏一点点而已
<imadper> caasi: 没关系的
<caasi> imadper: 怎么亏，是两次换币吗？
<tenzu> 能刷卡尽量刷卡, 而且台湾有些店铺应该也支持RMB支付
<ifvwm> 啥事情出国？这么不清楚，小心被卖了。
<caasi> ifvwm: 上学啊，交换生
<ifvwm> 不如带上疼疼一起去。
<tenzu> ifvwm: 神去过台湾么?
<ifvwm> 那叫啥出国。
<imadper> caasi: 会有人帮你换币的, 汇率上略亏而已
<tenzu> 神都是去天国的...
<ifvwm> 都没语言问题的。
<ifvwm> 疼疼。你的破车呢
<imadper> ifvwm: 闽南话还是听不懂的
<caasi> imadper: 是指现金换币吗？还是……信用卡取款？
<imadper> caasi: 陷进
<tenzu> ifvwm: 破车快坏了, 你给买新的
<imadper> caasi: 现金
<ifvwm> 土人才说那话
<caasi> imadper: 哦，但是主要是带很多现金的话也不方便
<ifvwm> tw相当于国内旅游。
<ifvwm> 要骗你，套路都一样。
<caasi> 借记卡不行吗？要信用卡
<tenzu> caasi: 借记卡要提前把钱存进去, 而且要确保有visa功能
<piggybox> 借记卡不安全，被盗了追不回来的
<piggybox> 借记卡的主要用处就是去银行提现
<caasi> 嗷
<tenzu> 有visa的借记卡可以买机票...
<caasi> 有没有必要双币卡
<caasi> 还有“信用卡管理费高”如何理解？
<luw> clear
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁!
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽...
<hamo> tenzu: 节操啊...
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛千岁!
<caleb-> caasi: visa 多半 ok, 具体还是看你要去哪玩
<tenzu> 突然想试试搜狗输入法...
<caleb-> caasi: 双币是可以省点手续费
<piggybox> caasi: 没用过双币卡，如果短期使用无所谓，银行会帮你按汇率换。长期使用的话也许有必要，提前自己换好以免以后汇率波动。另外有些信用卡有年费
<fzfh> clear
<fzfh> w
<caleb-> 也可以考虑旅行支票，还是挺好使的
<caasi> 哦，了解了
<caleb-> 现金 + 信用卡 + 旅行支票
<caasi> caleb-: 旅行支票是啥？
<caasi> caleb-: 好小众就不考虑了
<caleb-> caasi: 可以随时挂失补办的现金，急难时比信用卡好使
<qsdiy> Hello
<caleb-> caasi: 比如卡、钱、护照都被扒了，还能补办回来
<kk> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<caasi> caleb-: 应该没有必要……吧。
<caasi> caleb-: 还有各大银行的各种各样的信用卡该办哪种？还是都一样
<caleb-> caasi: 年轻人多是刷卡吧，有的连现金都不太带
<caasi> caleb-: 但是必要时候用台币就不方便
<caleb-> caasi: 问问身边的人口碑吧，我是台湾的
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 tikz
<caasi> caleb-: o.0
<caleb-> caasi: 台币？到台湾玩？
<caasi> caleb-: 上学，交换生
<namoamitabuddha> tikz
<caleb-> caasi: 到台湾上学，那跟旅行差异很大的
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 tikz?
<caasi> caleb-: 不太清楚，第一次去
<caleb-> caasi: 找两边校方问清楚，汇款用哪家银行方便
<caasi> 嗯
<caleb-> caasi: 因为你初到台湾可能连打工都不行，唯一的经济来源只能从家里汇给你
<caasi> caleb-: 嗯，貌似规定短期交换生不允许打工
<caleb-> caasi: 台湾到处都有网络啦，真没钱的时候上 irc 找前辈借了 XD
<caasi> caleb-: 呵……呵
<caasi> caleb-: 谢谢
<caleb-> caasi: 哪个学校啊？台湾生活费好像还比帝都魔都少点
<caasi> caleb-: 台中的东海大学
<piggybox> 可以去享受台湾小吃了
<caleb-> caasi: 哦，台中物价便宜，东海那边学生多，更是便宜
<caasi> caleb-: 不会吧，传说中贵的相当离谱啊
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席万碎...
<hamo> tenzu: 疼猪千岁！
<caleb-> caasi: 我们也觉得帝都魔都贵得不像话啊
<tenzu> hamo: 你百岁
<caasi> caleb-: 真的是这样啊，那你现在在大陆吗
<caleb-> caasi: 台中生活费比台北可以减个 1/3 ~ 1/2
<hamo> tenzu: 学妹们是不是都放假啦？
<caasi> caleb-: 不过台湾的电话费很贵应该没错吧
<caleb-> caasi: 用网络电话啊
<tenzu> hamo: 似乎是
<caleb-> caasi: 大陆的手机卡在台湾可以接电话，不能打
<caleb-> caasi: 短期交流不知能不能办台湾的手机，台湾手机是实名制
<caasi> caleb-: 哦，那就还得换张卡
<hamo> tenzu: 那你家女王最近有没有罚你跪搓板？
<caasi> caleb-: 实名？
<caasi> caleb-: 应该可以吧，不然太不方便了
<caleb-> caasi: 在自家搞个网络电话吧，到时连络家人方便
<caleb-> caasi: 就是要看 身份证/护照
<caasi> caleb-: 恩，网络电话是必要的
<caasi> caleb-: 嗯，不知道入台证行不行
<caleb-> caasi: 这个你要找校方问问了
<caleb-> caasi: 如果有交流生的学长姐也可以问问
<caasi> caleb-: 哦
<caasi> caleb-: 还有健康保险，学校建议是在大陆买
<caasi> caleb-: 台湾生病看不起
<qsdiy> 大陆就看的起了？
<caleb-> caasi: 我个人听起来觉得是学校骗钱…台湾的健保一般是连外国人或华侨都能办的
<roylez_> hamo: 昨晚上睡了10个小时
<caleb-> caasi: 不过具体你还是问问吧，列个清单，到台湾前先问清楚
<caasi> caleb-: 额……是台湾学校建议的
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...我昨晚就睡了4个小时...
<caleb-> caasi: 有加入台湾健保的话，看病很便宜的，很多华侨都在国外看病了回台湾领钱
<caasi> caleb-: 因为短期只能申请台湾的商业什么团体健康保险
<caleb-> caasi: 哦，那你办保险就要问清楚，能不能给付台湾的医疗费用
<caleb-> caasi: 而且可能得先垫付，回国再请款
<caleb-> caasi: 短期是多短？
<caasi> caleb-: 哦，谢谢，我再了解一下
<caasi> caleb-: 半年
<roylez_> hamo: 你晚上要加餐的嘛 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6968ea73gw1dv0z59lvrrj.jpg
<caleb-> caasi: 主要是看过太多骗钱故事，我对大陆的保险业极不信任…
<caasi> caleb-: 呵呵，短期短痛
<caleb-> caasi: 假保单、假编号、恶性不给付什么的…
<caasi> caleb-: 额……不出事情是最好的
<caleb-> caasi: 一些简单的成药也可以先买好带过来，只要是个人服用应该都可以通关的
<caasi> caleb-: 好的
<caleb-> caasi: 我认识一个东北女孩在日本念书，膝盖不小心受伤了没云南白药买…
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/07/18/steve-wozniaks-travel-backpack.html  这得多2啊
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Geek:苹果联合创始人的旅行装备
<caasi> caleb-: 。。。
<caleb-> caasi: 女孩怕留疤，哭得好辛酸
<caasi> caleb-: 其实可以买几箱过去倒卖
<caasi> caleb-: :p
<caleb-> caasi: 量太大不行啊，没法过
<caasi> caleb-: 对，也是个问题
<caasi> caleb-: 那我带种草用呢？过去再炼制。。。:p
<caasi> caleb-: 草药
<caleb-> caasi: 东海大学交通还算方便，公交直达火车站、高铁站
<caleb-> caasi: 因为学生多所以生活圈还蛮方便的，食衣住行都不贵
<caasi> caleb-: 不过貌似是在山脚下，郊区
<caleb-> caasi: 嗯，市区在山下，学校在山上
<caleb-> caasi: 有驾驶证没？一般有的话可以直接换证
<caasi> caleb-: 山上？我以为就在下面
<caasi> caleb-: 没有，不过电动车可以开吧应该
<caleb-> caasi: 台湾不流行电动车，想骑都租不到…
<hamo> roylez_: 人家旅行背包大，没办法...
<caasi> caleb-: 那就只有自行车了
<caleb-> caasi: 就一个小土包，还算不上山
<caleb-> caasi: 算丘陵吧
<caasi> caleb-: 公交没有嘛？出租车呢？
<caasi> caleb-: 交通费不要太贵吧
<caleb-> caasi: 公交还蛮方便的，自行车也还可以
<caleb-> caasi: 主要是上坡有一点累
 * caleb- 以前常常从市区骑自行车到东海大学
<caleb-> caasi: 半年的话，买个二手车再卖掉应该可行
<caleb-> caasi: 不清楚东海大学附近有没有租自行车的
<caasi> caleb-: 大陆的大学自行车很快就会被偷
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙，话说autotest是不是你在码？
<MeaCulpa>  哈哈
 * MeaCulpa 在组内强推了一把bzr
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Intel Linux开源驱动终于支持8x MSAA http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381439 转自驱动之家 作者 :上方文Q 如果你正在使用Ivy Bridge处理器及其HD Graphics核芯显卡，恭喜你，终于可以在Linux系统下使用开源驱动享受8x MSAA多重采样抗锯齿了。 五月份，Intel Mesa DRI驱动里加入了对2x …
<roylez_> hamo: 打算把heroku那个blog重新弄一下，以后用buildpack来deploy了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 干嘛不disquis
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你都不知道我说的是啥呢
<hamo> roylez_: 何苦折腾...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 折腾
<hamo> roylez_: 发文更重要
 * MeaCulpa 的blog好慢好慢.... delicious的feed下的太慢
<roylez_> hamo: 这个可以发一篇...
<hamo> roylez_: 折腾...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa hamo 今天晚上4个会
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Boss最近在捉拿Perl娃娃，躲
 * MeaCulpa 强推bzr, 讲解branch, merge, checkout+commit 模型和branch+merge模型
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我们组先进了
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 送钱就用bzr
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 去
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 想看我代码，就bzr...
 * MeaCulpa 其实没几行...
<ifvwm> 破awk的？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: py
<ifvwm> 那更破
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 总比pl好
<MeaCulpa> 老美pl娃娃撂挑子
<piggybox> bzr和git有什么区别？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: bzr, 万物皆branch
<ifvwm> py能写出好东西，母猪就能飞上树。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 你现在用的东西，总有涉及py的
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: dropbox你用哇，google你用哇
<ifvwm> 是啊。很多烂的
<ifvwm> dropbox，谁用哦。
<ifvwm> 软件中心很烂，py的
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: pl的更烂
<ifvwm> inkscape里面的py插件，可以崩溃。
<ifvwm> pl没见有问题的啊。
<MeaCulpa> 除了bugzilla, pl有作出东西么？
<ifvwm> 咋没有。系统底层那么多。
<ifvwm> 我的脚本。多年不动。没见有问题。
<namoamitabuddha> ruby
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我的脚本，多年也没问题...
<ifvwm> 说实话，如果pl有问题，我更加会骂的。
<namoamitabuddha> 关键还在于写代码的人
<ifvwm> 可现在，凡是崩溃出问题，卡死的，都是py的。
 * MeaCulpa 看不出pl有没有问题，不是人话
<ifvwm> 强壮的pl
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 是不是说pl连卡死，崩溃的调用，都没权力作？
<namoamitabuddha> 写代码的人糟糕的话，用啥语言都不行。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 卡死，崩溃的C多了去了
<ifvwm> 是嘛？没碰到。
<MeaCulpa> linux
<ifvwm> 你用shutter。这大路货。你看卡死崩溃不。
<namoamitabuddha> 你说 linux kernel 经常崩溃？
 * ifvwm 虽然我不用shutter，用自己的脚本。一样截图贴图。
<imadper> \rs: 用过tramp没?
<ofan> ifvwm: 我这perl经常不能用
<caleb-> scrot 不错
<caleb-> ofan: 啥破系统没 perl?
<ofan> caleb-: 有perl
<ofan> 估计是打包的问题
<MeaCulpa> perl不是说文字处理是强项么，怎么cgi大家伙只有区区bugzilla
<imadper> \rs: 我这里用 /su:localhost:/etc/xxx  的时候, 他不让我输入密码, 而是直接说我密码错误...
<Gtalk> [百合仙子] 嘶鸣？
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: http://search.cpan.org/search?mode=all&query=cgi
<kk> ifvwm,啥网址y The CPAN Search Site - search.cpan.org
<Gtalk> [百合仙子] OK, Gtalkl 群搭建完毕！
<piggybox> ...
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我要cli里装个包，windows里烂死
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: windows里烂，说明portability差
<\rs> imadper: http://bpaste.net/show/35729/ 設個快捷鍵 C-c C-r
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 好吧。可咋不说是win烂。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 牛X的东西，就是要烂的好的兼收
<imadper> \rs: 恩, sudo 是可以, 但是su就是不行... 我又不是ubuntu, 明明可以su到root的...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何安装ubuntu，不要双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381447 如题！！求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 christean — 2012-07-19 11:41
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 人家GNU那么多项目在Win上咋就那么smooth,
<ifvwm> 打大包。打得好嘛。
<piggybox> “有用户评价G+的圈人服务：「最无奈的是，我曾经在Picasa上圈过很多东西， 例如圈我同学的照片说：“胸不错。”结果我联系人里就有一个叫做“胸不错”的。」” 哈哈～
<\rs> imadper: 你至少還能用 tramp，我都沒法編輯遠程文件： Opening connection for *host* using scpc... \ 然後就卡死了
<imadper> \rs: 等.... 很多时候我用erc, 3分钟了还在链接中 本以为死掉了 结果又能神奇的进去了....
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 这个有意思  http://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks#Perl_5_sucks_because:
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y YourLanguageSucks - TheoryOrg
<MeaCulpa> app-arch/rpm2targz     Homepage:            http://www.slackware.com/config/packages.php
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The Slackware Linux Project: Configuration Help
<MeaCulpa>      Description:         Convert a .rpm file to a .tar.gz archive
<MeaCulpa> 好东西
<MeaCulpa> Slackware多妖孽，哈哈
<\rs> imadper: 10分鐘還沒響應
<imadper> \rs: 那放弃吧.. 怎么会这样...
<zhangjg> ubuntu 如何用最简单的方法翻墙？
<Gtalk> oneleaf@gmail.com 的昵称已更改为 oneleaf。
<zhangjg> 有人知道不？
<zhangjg> 以前用的ipv6就可以访问墙外的东西了，现在好像ipv6也不管用了
<zhangjg> 请教如何在ubuntu下翻墙
<caleb-> GFW 终于支持 ipv6 了么？泪目
<cont> qing jiao wo zai nar xia zai MSoffice2007?
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-cn真的可以改名talk-cn了
<cont> where can i search the free download link for the MSoffice2007?
<Gtalk> [oneleaf] 这是一个测试
<Gtalk> [oneleaf] 看起来使用没有问题
<Gtalk> [oneleaf] 可以使用gtalk加入到 talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<Gtalk> Phoenix Nemo 的昵称已更改为 phoenixlzx。
<gfrog> hamo: mo
<gfrog> roylez: 席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啪
<gfrog> huntxu: 徐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<zer4tul> gfrog: 蛙
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好久没去shlug的活动了...活动主题还是面向dev居多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 0_o
<gfrog> zer4tul: .
<hamo> gfrog 棍儿刮...autotest是你在码的那个东东么？
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] 大家好！
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯，我码过一点
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都码出东西来了阿
<hamo> gfrog gaoji蛙
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不是我做的，只是贡献过代码而已。
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<ifvwm> worse? 你应该没理解这单词。 MeaCulpa
<null-03x> 都挂着在?
<StarBrilliant> 好安静那
<null-03x> 去了几个,都好安静
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] 大家好！
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] 我正在Gtalk群里和大家说话。
<null-03x> hi
<kk> null-03x, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<null-03x> kk 大家都在吃中饭么,  ^-^
<kk> null-03x, AIML过吗？  ㍤ 
<hamo> test
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<null-03x> 真人好么, 少年
<MeaCulpa> 办公桌应该配置导尿管
<palomino|working> 座椅换成马桶 , MeaCulpa
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] 各位看到我nick前面叫什么？
<null-03x> Gtalk , 亲
<Gtalk> [phoenixlzx] xmppbot还是ubuntutalk?
<gfrog> hamo: 在G+上发现你了。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium升级到22后巨卡无比 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381449 求大神指点，现在打字都困难，会先显示拼音，大约2秒之后才变成汉字。打开twitter客户端hotot后尤为严重，基本就没反应了....卸载了之后发现官方软件源里的版本号也变成22了，重装还是那样...  …
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 上次那个flash关闭加速 当时没起笑 重启以后居然就好了
<debianer> 网络剪刀手，网络执法官这些，在局域网内要怎么防止阿？
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] arp 攻击？
<debianer> imadper: 在吗
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 对哦，可能是arp欺骗，搞得我们经常上不了网，网络又是连接好的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: gfrog RH世界有没有让用户搭建一套独立的toolchain的东西
<debianer> 今天这些人不行，明天那些人又不行
<debianer> imadper: 网络执法官，剪刀手这些东西，有办法防止吗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嘛toolchain？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我有个RHEL 5.1, 我要搭建一套gcc, glibc, autoconf, make
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] ubuntutalk 是机器人。它的消息后 [] 中的才是发送者的昵称
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木有听说过呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 比如从系统里copy一份toolchains出来，又允许我更新
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 类似py的virtualenv
<ubuntutalk> qilin Huang 的昵称已更改为 小猫薄荷。
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 喵呜～
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑没有，RH不鼓励用户自己编译呢
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 有人叫我？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不一定要编译阿，要是能用rpm更好阿
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就是一个custom stage
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 既让我自己构建一套环境，又能先把系统默认的copy过来
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 喵喵喵。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。 不知道koji那套玩意能不能满足你
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Enterprise很有卖点阿
<ubuntutalk> 王超 的昵称已更改为 Comphuse。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不虚拟化，而是基于版本的mulitilib, multitool
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵喵
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 主要是看手头个RHEL 5.1 太挫~~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不太理解你的需求呢。。。这些玩意我不太熟，毕竟python码农用不着toolchain啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为毛一定要5.1呢？
<debianer> imadper: 我同事老用网络执法官让我上不了网！
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家只给我5.1...
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] MAC 地址绑定啊
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] debianer: 或者你也 ARP 他
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hmm。。。。
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 怎么绑定
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 表对着ubuntutalk说话啦
<hamo> gfrog 公司电梯里惊现一个穿着openshift衣服的妹纸...
<null-03x> ^_^ 你们好坏
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 我被它arp的时候，我也能arp他吗
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 再说也不知道谁在arp我阿
<hamo>  ubuntutalk 你是？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] debianer 不要对着ubuntutalk说话
<gfrog> hamo: wow
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 那是机器人。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 你没上去求合体嘛？
<hamo> gfrog 胖妹纸..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家给我5.1, 我自己装了py, 现在要装某些和c 库交互的py模块
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] hamo ubuntutalk是转发机器人
<gfrog> hamo: 挑挑捡捡呢还
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不过还好，貌似装成功了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 用自带的gcc不给力？
<hamo> gfrog 是贵帽帽跳过来的么？
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 又有人叫我？
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 那我跟谁说去？
<gfrog> ubuntulog: phoenixlzx 转发到哪去了？
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 换系统呗 @gfrog
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵呜~
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 要给我猫粮吃么？
<gfrog> hamo: 哪知道。
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] @小猫，难道猫族只有你一个人了么
<ubuntutalk> [Comphuse] Gentoo，多版本GCC和谐共存
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 喵呜 ^_^
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] gfrog 转发到 talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<ubuntutalk> [Yang Bai] Hi all
<ubuntutalk> Yang Bai 的昵称已更改为 Hamo。
<ubuntutalk> [Hamo] Hi all
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] Hi all
 * hamo -_____________-""""
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] debianer 跟ubuntutalk那个人说
<roylez> hamo: 好宽的蛤蟆嘴巴
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 后面那个
<roylez> hamo: 这一嘴能吃多少蚊子啊
<gfrog> hamo: 乃被山寨了呢。
<roylez> hamo: 舌头上能跑马了吧
<gfrog> root0: 主席
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<hamo> gfrog 叫错主席，该打
<roylez> gfrog: 你要向 hamo 学习，主动进化
<hamo> roylez: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 进化神马？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 这里好欢乐啊......
<roylez> gfrog: 嘴巴大，吃蚊子效率高
<null-03x> ubuntutalk 欢乐个JJ
<hamo> ...
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 睡觉去了喵。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 嘴都咧到耳朵了，还能兜住蚊子嘛。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 表对着 ubuntutalk说话啊啊啊啊啊啊
<ubuntutalk> [Comphuse] 有人解决Linux下播放视频画面撕裂的问题了吗
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: warning比较多...装完了，用起来warning还是有...
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 老有人叫我
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: libmemcached
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这么gaoji的库。。。
 * null-03x 晕倒
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不过我还没决定用不用，哈哈，折腾，memcached用来进程中传递信息
<null-03x> 现在不都是在用redis了么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 简单阿，比任何语言自带的多进程模型的process-safe数据结构简单得多
<MeaCulpa> null-03x: redis高级了，我只要get/set
<null-03x> 一样了, 现在公司都是在用redis , memcached现在都不怎么用了
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 兄弟姐妹们，发wps for linux安装包啦，发包子啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381452 借此宝地为linuxer发放wps for linux a4安装包，版主大人手下留情。 论坛wps for linux区前期经过了两轮发放邀请码，一轮临时增发邀请码，大多数热心用户要么已经得到 …
<splade> 还有leveldb神马的
<null-03x> leveldb是什么东东
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 考虑下弄个lisp系家族的服务器进程 就跑repl
 * hamo (￣﹏￣)
<splade> k-v db
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不用
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/197687.htm
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Google下周在美国首度推出1Gbps宽带_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－) roylez
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 坚决打倒
<roylez> hamo: ....
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 擦，玩玩嘛，那么多高级货，玩玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哪有高级货
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 到处都是，啥no-sql
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我完全不懂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 都不怎么高级 mongodb还算高级 redis也还行
<jyfl987> 都带内置脚本的
<MeaCulpa> 不懂，不想多看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不看就下岗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 纯文本足够...只要不写
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 我又不是码农
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: redis的协议是文本的
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 旺
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 正因为你是运维才要看  码农用ORM映射 才不管后面是哪个引擎呢
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵呜呜呜。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我又不是运维
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 你不要卖萌了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你是老板？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 世界就这三众人? 码农，运维，老板？
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 还有卖萌的/
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有其他人么？
<jyfl987> 啊  蓝魔出了个mips平板
 * pityonline 北京有招小弟的吗？我想当小弟呀
<null-03x> 小弟好
<pityonline> null-03x: 哪里的大哥？
<pityonline> null-03x: 大姐？
<ubuntutalk> gary ubuntu 的昵称已更改为 梦游神虚。
<null-03x> 四海为家吶,少年
<ubuntutalk> [梦游神虚] 大家好。。
<null-03x> pityonline 少年不说话了?
<pityonline> null-03x: 我早就被列为中年了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 有招契弟的 你来不
<pityonline> jyfl987: 啥叫契弟？
<null-03x> 好基友欢迎你加入
 * pityonline 俺可是正常男人呢！
<gfrog> microcai: 微菜菜搞过libqq-pidgin那玩意？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你怎么这里也在
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 没尾巴hamo
<microcai> gfrog nop
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 怎么改了个这么窘的 nick？
<microcai> jyfl987:  只不过弄了一下 autohell
<microcai> jyfl987: 别的没弄
<jyfl987> microcai: 最近都在搞啥
<hamo_notail> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> microcai: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/source/detail?r=189 这个人难道不是你？
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: r189 - libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<gfrog> microcai: 微菜菜 != 微菜？
<hamo_notail> pityonline: 多帅啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 微菜太有名了 冒充的人多很正常啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你有山寨版嘛？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你有没有看过金庸新著的小说？
<palomino|working> 四大金庸
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我有个p名 一向是我冒别人的名 你看我那个yunfan 的nick老有人问我是不是eva那个
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 没尾巴说明进化完成了，成年了，小朋友
<palomino|working> 金庸新 金庸名 金庸巨 金庸著
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那也算是有名，lol
<jyfl987> 没青蛙说明从小蝌蚪彻底变成了蛤蟆 完成了变态发育的全过程，最终成了一个超级大变态的蛤蟆
<jyfl987> s/青蛙/尾巴/
<microcai> gfrog 不是我
<pityonline> jyfl987: hamo_notail 和 gfrog 一中一洋啊，都等着变王子呢
<jyfl987> microcai: wqy有个字体叫 microhei 是冒你的吧
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你不知道青蛙蛤蟆都是变态发育的么
<gfrog> pityonline: 姐儿。。。
<pityonline> jyfl987: 是啊，全变态发育
<pityonline> gfrog: 姐后面加个儿很别扭啊，跟窖子似的
<Simes> 都在聊啥呀？
<jyfl987> 那叫大娘?
<null-03x> 都在培养感情做好基友吶
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我想起一首歌，有关大娘的
<jyfl987> 是公孙大娘么
<Simes> - -
<jyfl987> 啊 ～～ 黑猫大娘 啊 ～～ 黑猫大娘
 * hamo_notail ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） pityonline 
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 跟黑猫警长有关系么
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 没有么？ 你如何证明
 * hamo_notail 看我无影脚
 * hamo_notail ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－) jyfl987 
<palomino|working> 我证明啥。。。我只是问问
<palomino|working> 无尾蛙 , hamo_notail
<jyfl987> palomino|working: lol 我看你肯定跟黑猫大娘有关系  说不定是代笔
<palomino|working> ?_? , jyfl987
<palomino|working> wth
<hamo_notail> palomino|working: 破马...
 * jyfl987 你们知道代笔是什么嘛 s/代笔/呆逼/g
<palomino|working> .....
<Simes> 搞基木有小鸡鸡
<palomino|working> 无鸡基
<palomino|working> 跟无尾蛙类似阿。。
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）palomino|working 
<palomino|working> =_=
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不是，是杨一唱的
<Jklmno> Hi
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我不认识什么羊一 牛二的
<kk> Jklmno, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<pityonline> jyfl987: 分享 杨一 的单曲《立场记》（来自豆瓣FM-#私人兆赫#） http://t.cn/h1Rnmf
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> pityonline: 上班期间 不听歌
<jyfl987> 只听曲
<pityonline> jyfl987: 一首流氓歌曲
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额 流氓歌曲我喜欢
<pityonline> jyfl987: http://www.xiami.com/song/detail/id/2087879 看歌词吧
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y 立场记 立场记mp3 立场记歌词
<jyfl987> 那我先把banderui这个停下
<jyfl987> pityonline: 声音不好听  还是 红色部队的《累》 比较好，开头的歌词就很棒： 天上的太阳在放着光辉 我地眼前一片漆黑
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那是杨一的风格
<Simes> 我去 这个真奇葩
<pityonline> Simes: 奇葩有的是呢
<Simes> 这歌唱的太奇葩了
<pityonline> jyfl987: 累比这个立场记差多了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我比较喜欢累
<jyfl987> 说错了  是类
<pityonline> jyfl987: 本来就是累嘛，怎么成了类了？
<Simes> 给个网址 听听看
 * jyfl987 小p孩不懂幽默
<debianer> imadper: pptp设置方法我又忘记了，我想在单位电脑上再试试
<pityonline> jyfl987: 好吧
<debianer> imadper: 单独聊哦
<Simes> 红色部队的累不错啊
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 250M/S的文件基准测试 在云主机里是什么水平？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381458 最近对云主机比较感兴趣，看到www.linkcloud.cn的一篇测试报告，报告中的速度在云主机行业是什么水平，想入手试试，谁用过，给点建议 统计信息: 发表于 由 amandaline — 2012-07-19 1 …
<pityonline> Simes: 挺老的歌了，十几年了
<Simes> 现在觉得老歌好听  新歌听个一两回就没味了
 * jyfl987 换了下tmux配置
<pityonline> Simes: 我就不听新歌，除非有特别好的
<Simes> 这年代什么都成快餐了
<pityonline> Simes: 嗯哼
<debianer> 请问，linux下有类似网络执法官一样的软件吗
<pityonline> debianer: 防止别人抢网速的？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 有人没有
<microcai> debianer:  what is 网络执法官?
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 不知道
<Simes> 限制网络的工具 跟那个啥一样的。。
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 哇，就哥一人有头像
<Simes> 跟p2p差不多的
<debianer> microcai: 一种可以局域网arp欺骗的工具
 * pityonline 鄙视有头像的
<microcai> debianer:  你真的需要那种东西？
<pityonline> debianer: p2pover 那种的吧？
<debianer> pityonline: 大概是吧
<ubuntutalk> alans cheung 的昵称已更改为 4lan5。
<pityonline> debianer: 但是只要别人有个 360 网络防火墙就没用了啊
<microcai> debianer:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: P2P 终结者 for Linux 出现啦 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<debianer> pityonline: 360就可以防止arp欺骗吗
<Simes> linux 下有个叫TC的东西据说可以  全称就不知道了 百度下把
<palomino|working> 全称就叫tc
<pityonline> debianer: 岂止 360，现在随便一个防火墙都能防 arp 欺骗
<palomino|working> 但是你得自己写规则
<Simes> p2p那东西我笔记本上扫不到其他机子
<debianer> palomino|working: 需要自己编写防止arp欺骗的规则？
<palomino|working> 不是。。
<palomino|working> 那个是做流量控制用的
<debianer> pityonline: 需要怎么设置？
<pityonline> Simes: 因为别的机子都有防 arp 欺骗工具，或是有的比你级别高
<microcai> debianer:  看了我的帖子了没
<Simes> 最好的还是路由限速牛B 管你啥防火墙都不管用  嘿嘿
<pityonline> debianer: 设置啥呀，只能对付几个不懂网络并且他们没装 arp 防欺骗工具的家伙
<pityonline> debianer: 那东西也没大用，想真正掌握网速，只有进路由器
<debianer> pityonline: 不是网速，网络执法官搞得你根本上不了网呢
<Simes> 剪了别人的线 嘿嘿 简单方便
<pityonline> debianer: 好像是网内欺骗和防欺骗混战造成的
<pityonline> debianer: 好像可以用静态 ip 绑定 mac 解决
<ubuntutalk> 4lan5 的昵称已更改为 4lan5 slk。
<ubuntutalk> 4lan5 slk 的昵称已更改为 4lan5。
<chenbing> 11.04升级11.10遇到崩溃，有其他的办法么？
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔怎么什么都知道...
<palomino|working> ?_? , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 防arp欺骗的规则..
<palomino|working> 我不知... , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 如果我扫到一个人的mac地址, 然后我让另一台机器的网卡的mac地址改成他的, 那么我的网卡就不会丢弃他的包了, 换句话说, 我就能收到他的数据了?
<palomino|working> i have no idea~~
 * imadper 膜拜马叔!
<palomino|working> -_-
<debianer> pityonline: linux下装了firestarter是否可以防止arp欺骗？
<pityonline> imadper: 好像是想控制网络的人把 mac 改成路由器的 mac，假冒路由器来控制网络到各机器的流量
<microcai> imadper:  no
<pityonline> debianer: 好像不用装什么东西，只要让你的机器记住真实的路由器的 mac 和 ip 就行，把它们配成一组静态配置，然后别人就欺骗不了你了
<microcai> imadper:  交换机可以绑定端口的
<debianer> imadper: 有网络执法官，或者网络剪刀手，可以让局域网内其他人不能上网。我们同事中有这样的无聊人
<microcai> debianer:  直接报告领导才是上上策
<debianer> pityonline: 理论上是这样说，但别人用软件来控制你了，就不是这样子了
<pityonline> debianer: 应该那样操作后就不受别人控制了
<debianer> microcai: 报告领导后，又能上网了，别人又把你放行了。领导也糊涂了
<debianer> 局域网内麻烦死了
<debianer> 不信你们在windows下装个网络执法官或者网络剪刀手，剪断别人的网络试试
<ifvwm> 领导也糊涂了，lol
<microcai> debianer:  抓住证据
<ifvwm> 啥证据，不断的对刷arp
<imadper> pityonline: 不行吧? arp那个不是广播吗? 路由也会收到的吧?
<pityonline> debianer: 其实网内有人娱乐占用工作流量好解决，因为受影响的不止你一人，跟其他同事起个哄，那人就不敢乱来了
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 双层交换机可以吗?
<imadper> debianer: 这个高端了, 不过不敢在公司乱搞...
<pityonline> imadper: 基础知识俺不懂
<ifvwm> 现在还有很多用交换机的地方？
 * imadper 要求绿茶换康师傅的!
<ifvwm> imadper: 你们那？
<imadper> ifvwm: 我们这里我还不了解拓扑... 我们学校是交换机
<microcai> ifvwm:  擦，路由器就是一个路由器+交换机
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我估计你也没空喝茶吧
<ifvwm> 学校啊。那没劲。
<ifvwm> microcai: 概念可不能太混淆了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... èµ°
<imadper> ifvwm: 难道现在三层交换机不是主流?
<ifvwm> 到处都是路由吧。
<microcai> ifvwm:  一般路由器接内网的口就是交换机
<pityonline> ifvwm: 当然很多很多用交换机的地方啦
<ifvwm> 额。一般公司没用了吧
<imadper> ifvwm: 我只是比较好奇, 不用三层交换机, 还能用什么?
<imadper> ifvwm: hub?
<pityonline> ifvwm: 一般公司是指十人以内的公司吗？
<ifvwm> 不至于吧。
<nyfair> 好久没来这里了，怎么一下子都谈技术不讲文艺了？
<microcai> imadper: 不知道啥是三层交换机
<microcai> imadper: 你指的是不带 NAT 的路由器吧
<ifvwm> 三层的不明白，三层不就是路由了嘛。？
<imadper> microcai: 具有路由功能的交换机. 就是三层交换机
 * pityonline 还是说说世界和平的事儿吧
<imadper> ifvwm: 有一层是路由层而已
<ifvwm> 这这。绕晕了。被你。
<imadper> ifvwm: 不是我, 是cisco.
<microcai> imadper:  可能是某些人认为路由器都是要带 NAT 的防火墙的，没有 NAT 和防火墙都是交换机。所以把一般的路由器叫做三层交换机了
<imadper> ifvwm: cisco的名词都是难以理解的
<ifvwm> 额。没用过那gaoji货，都是软路由。
<imadper> microcai: 三层交换机可以nat的
<microcai> imadper:   !
<imadper> microcai: 至少我们用的瑞杰的可以
<microcai> imadper:  懂不懂啥叫交换机
<imadper> microcai: 而且好多高级功能...
<netsnail> ifvwm: 软路由才高级货呢
<netsnail> 不过流量大丢包啊
<ifvwm> netsnail: 。。。 是gaoji 不是高级。lol
<microcai> imadper:  只转发链路层数据的才是交换机
<pylaurent> ima
<pylaurent> imadper:    问你个问题 = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    回答知道或者不知道...   bbs是怎么来的...
<imadper> microcai: 但是瑞杰他们真的管自己的东西叫做三层交换机
<imadper> pylaurent: 不知道
<imadper> pylaurent: 鬼知道
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。  我也不知道...
<microcai> imadper:  所以我说有的人不了解概念
<pylaurent> imadper:   我也是说鬼知道。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 还好我不知道
<imadper> microcai: 不过说真的, 我在三层交换机上面配置过nat.
<imadper> microcai: 几种nat都配置过. 网络实验课
<ifvwm> imadper: 你被js引导的课程，洗礼过了。
<microcai> imadper:  可能是他们把自己这种不论不类的功能不全的路由器只好叫做交换机了吧
<gfrog> microcai: 这个是乃么？ https://github.com/microcai
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: microcai (microcai) · GitHub
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] ／list
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] /list
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 0 0
<microcai> gfrog  it aprears to be me
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] we must talk by english?
<ifvwm> 不是 microcaicai?
<gfrog> microcai: hahhh？
 * gfrog 有点迷糊
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 反正那个交换机里面还有路由表... 还能ospf还是啥的...
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 求好友`````````
<imadper> microcai: 估计是他们也不好说叫什么了, 就随便叫了
<ifvwm> gfrog: xmpp conference里面，可就这样的nick
<Administ1ator> hi all
<gfrog> imadper: microcai 三层交换跟路由原理不一样
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 求好友`````
<gfrog> imadper: microcai 不是乱叫的哦
<kk> Administ1ator, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<imadper> gfrog 咩?
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 额 因为我 要装个插件``````
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 截图插件`````
<gfrog> imadper: 嗯
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 装不起来
<imadper> gfrog 这你都知道? 你跟马叔凑成一对了...
<ubuntutalk> [Might Blue] 所以想要单个讨论```
<microcai> gfrog 不是不一样，而是他们实现了一个蹩脚的路由器，功能不全，顶多比交换机好点，就不能叫路由器，也不能叫交换机
<Administ1ator> hi all
<gfrog> imadper: 我来RH之前写过3年ospf
<gfrog> imadper: 稍搞过一点BGP
<kk> Administ1ator, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<imadper> gfrog 哦, 搞网络的... gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<gfrog> microcai: 你说cisco？
<imadper> gfrog 就是很gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<ifvwm> 大嘴嘎嘛
<microcai> gfrog how knows
<gfrog> ifvwm: 那是hamo
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆皮肤不好。
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛，至少还是王子。
<hamo_notail> ifvwm: ...
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛嫩子- 天涯社区 @@@@@
<ifvwm> 我去建立一个百科条目。
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛。长沙话，就是青蛙。嘎嘛嫩子，就是蝌蚪。赖嘎嘛，就是蛤蟆。
<ifvwm> 参考资料，居然无法引用。nnnnd
<ifvwm> 待通过版本 未通过版本 创建版本 优质版本 高质量版本 相关词条
<ifvwm> 如果您想继续编辑列表中词条，请点击“另存”按钮，之后在草稿箱的已保存词条区找到对应版本词条名称	提交时间	版本另存	词条名称	提交时间	版本另存
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛	12-07-19 15:14		
<ifvwm> 百度空间是啥。
<pityonline> ifvwm: 就是百度用户的 blog
<pityonline> ifvwm: 原来 msn 刚出 blog 的时候也叫空间，现在 QQ 也叫空间
<ifvwm> pityonline: 才登录了下这空间，看到一堆信息，可是，发现像招妓网站。
<pityonline> ifvwm: 别这么说，把 hamo 说跑了
<ifvwm> hamo 才不在乎这些。
<pityonline> ifvwm: 好吧
<splade> hamo是百度的？
 * pityonline 北京的同学们谁家要小弟啊？我准备去做小弟了
<Mayaer> adam8157_away: 当叔  不在吗~~
<pityonline> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋都当叔了……
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] libqq有更新吗
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] Dear User, your version of QQ International will be obsolete soon. Please download the latest version to avoid interruption of service. Thank you! (http://download.imqq.com/download.shtml)
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<Mayaer> pityonline: 当叔好久了 ^_^
<pityonline> Mayaer: 呃，是韩国大叔吗？
<Mayaer> pityonline: 不是啊。。。 他比我大嘛。。。
<pityonline> Mayaer: 你是男的女的？
<Mayaer> pityonline: 你看名字呢= =
<ifvwm> 马丫儿
<pityonline> Mayaer: 马姑娘好！
<hamo_notail> Mayaer: 马丫你来啦...
<pityonline> 我记得有人把 John Mayer 翻译成 囧妹儿，那 Mayaer 应该就是妹儿了
<ggarlic> Mayaer-->Maya er-->玛雅人
<Mayaer> ggarlic: +1
<Mayaer> pityonline: 恩恩
<Mayaer> ifvwm: +1
<Mayaer> hamo_notail: 嗯~
<pityonline> tenzu: 拜见疼猪
<tenzu> pityonline: 拜见P姐
<pityonline> tenzu: 爱妃平身
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 兽你啥时候来北京面基啊？
<tenzu> pityonline: 刚才右侧观后镜和一辆路边停着的车的左观后镜碰了一下...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 估计得下周或者下下周了
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 哟呵...都有车啦...
<pityonline> tenzu: 习惯就好了
<tenzu> pityonline: 然后我赶紧逃离现场
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 天哪，我的libqq真的登不上了，有人还能上吗
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 早有了
<ubuntutalk> 麦斯特 的昵称已更改为 YeLee。
<pityonline> tenzu: 慢慢就有经验了
<tenzu> pityonline: 我现在还是马路杀手级别
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 的vsftpd 让本地用户登录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381463 系统：Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64位 软件版本：vsftpd: version 2.3.5 配置一：vsftpd.conf listen=YES anonymous_enable=NO local_enable=YES write_enable=YES local_umask=007 dirmessage_enable=YES use_localtime=YES xferlog_enable=YES connect_from_port_2 …
<pityonline> tenzu: 马师傅你好！
 * Mayaer 我其实是想来告诉当叔一声  我被录取了  南京信息工程大学  软件工程  哇咔咔
<pityonline> Mayaer: 替蛋蛋恭喜你一下先
<Mayaer> pityonline: 嗯(⊙_⊙)  谢谢~
<tenzu> adam8157_away: 你妹...被录取了
<gfrog> Mayaer: 软工呢，等以后来RH当QE好了
<Mayaer> gfrog 好的呀~  你收留我呀~
<gfrog> Mayaer: 找蛋蛋
<Mayaer> gfrog 哦。。。 当叔负责面试啊
<Mayaer> 可是他不是准备肉翻嘛
<pityonline> Mayaer: 蛋蛋也准备肉翻吗？
<gfrog> Mayaer: 肉翻？ 还肉滚呢，肉球
<Mayaer> pityonline: 他说有这个打算  因为最近不是在上口语班
<Mayaer> gfrog - -
<pityonline> Mayaer: Good for adam8157_away
<zhangjg> ubuntu 下如何启用ipv6呢？
<zhangjg> 自动获取的ipv6什么信息都没有
<Mayaer> pityonline: ^_^
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去9楼吹机器了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回家立即上-j9, ffmpeg转个A玩玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，又收到个Brocade SAN Support的JD. 这破货色还搞认证
<ifvwm> 吹机器？ MeaCulpa 啥大嘴。。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，firefox 15...Penta不支持，vimperator烂掉
 * MeaCulpa Vimperator Nightly 刚刚
<ofan> Mayaer: 恭喜
<zhangjg> 中文的的聊天室除了ubuntu-cn还有那些人数比较多？
<byNcz> 我也想知道
<shellex> 不知道
<shellex> 但是在多也就这么点
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<pityonline> 一百差不多了嘛
<zhangjg> 好像国人还是不太喜欢有聊天室啊
<ubuntutalk> Mos Lee 的昵称已更改为 AC07。
<Yushizi> 可能是习惯能贴图片的
<pityonline> 习惯能贴表情图片的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 终于发现了显卡驱动的作用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381467 前几天的显卡驱动升级使我的多个软件不能正常工作， 所以开始考虑既然新驱动并不能带来linux性能提升， 不能让软件更好运行，没有游戏需要跑的更快，为 什么显卡厂家还要开发linux的驱动并不断 …
<pityonline> 撤了，去逛超市
<pityonline> 不去超市了，家里宅
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 有人儿么这儿
<cfy> imadper: 苦逼的孩子伤不起。。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 有
<imadper> cfy: 咩?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 有谁是用的ubuntu 么?
<cfy> imadper: 弄到的凌晨3点。。。睡到7点，起来，继续干到现在。。。
<imadper> hamo: 我的代码里用到了一个内核头文件里面的函数, 然后要怎么编译呀?
<imadper> cfy: 准备考研?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我是ubuntu的新手,谁能给推荐点儿好软件呢?
<cfy> imadper: 不是，搞竞赛。。。。
<vipuser> cfy: 不是高中生么，考进什么大学了？
<cfy> vipuser: 你试？
<cfy> vipuser: 你是？
<imadper> nyfair: cfy会对你说 ,滚粗~ 是吧 cc cfy
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 有一堆…
<imadper> cfy: 那你还考研不? 不考来rh吧, 我们组招人呢
<nyfair> cfy: 恭喜恭喜
<imadper> cfy: 来了跟我一组, 不用被 adam8157_away 欺负
<cfy> imadper: 考。。。。考不上，我来吧
<cfy> imadper: 好。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好!
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 谁能给推荐点儿不错的ubuntu软件捏?
<nyfair> ubuntutalk: wine is not emulator
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Ubuntu tweak
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 这个是必装啊
<nyfair> 我中招了，这个是gtalk机器人？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] bingo
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 对啊,这个什么什么Bot的
<Yushizi> 好高级
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 呃… 看来不是...
<pityonline> 估计是把 gtalk 机器人整合到 irc 频道里了吧
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 人家已经明白的告诉你整合了的
<jiero> 誰測試了 firefox os了
<imadper> cfy: 你刚才的意思是你考不上再考虑过来是不?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 啥?火狐OS?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<jiero> firefox os 測試法 https://wiki.mozilla.org/Gaia/Hacking
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Gaia/Hacking - MozillaWiki
<alvin_rxg> 哎，他们也开始享受机器人挑标题的乐趣了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好~
<imadper> cfy: 那你过来的可能性很高~ 毕竟你复习的时间太少了...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。。。是阿。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你考不上研究生去紅帽？
<imadper> cfy: 那就直接过来吧...
<jiero> cfy: lol
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: raspberry pi感觉咋样？
<jiero> cfy: 加油，免得被那隊人玷污了
<jiero> cfy: 我沒有啊
<cfy> jiero: .....
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 人真少啊…
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 把你现在笔记本的cpu频率锁定到700MHz，就知道怎么样了
<jiero> cfy: 多貴啊。這裏 ebay 成交價 $86
<jiero> cfy: 我的筆記本賣了，$26
<jiero> 對方很高興。
<jiero> 以前買電腦時也是類似情況，拍賣就要有心理準備。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 是5年前的机器嘛？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 壞了的，2008年初買的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: GPU燒了。其他的，硬盤拿下。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…defect 那只能这样了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  nvidia 那批 gpu壞的很多不是
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  8×××系列的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 所以nvidia都是混帳。
<alvin_rxg> :)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 呃。怎麼說話的是你不是 cfy呢。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  LD
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 回國禮品我帶2瓶2L鮮奶。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: bist du verrückt?
<jiero> 在廣州的可以聯繫一下。
<user8888> 目前机顶盒这个东西，有没有开源项目？
<jiero> user8888: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 带毛，你家族那么多人，他们都不需要了
<user8888> 路由器都有dd之类的开源项目了，咋机顶盒这个东西没有呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 需要啥。
<jiero> user8888: xbmc是嘛
<user8888> jiero: 那个只是一个软件吧？
<jiero> user8888: 配上linux就是系統
<user8888> jiero: 最好是类似于DD的，直接可以解码的那种
<jiero> user8888: 。。。機頂盒是啥我不瞭解。不對輸出娛樂有興趣
<user8888> jiero: 机顶盒不了解吗？。。。。看电视的那个数字电视机顶盒啊～～
<user8888> jiero: 国外目前比如那个apple tv或者Google tv之类的可能比较类似
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 哇，已经 17 位用户了耶
<jiero> 15年不看電視？
<jiero> 。。。。
<user8888> jiero: 。。。。，不是吧？
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 哎… linux下的软件项目一个比一个惨… 一旦资金链断了立刻就死… 跟我们做公益似的…
<user8888> 现在的家庭的那个摩托罗拉或者华为的那种机顶盒，真是要多烂有多烂啊，
<user8888> 如果能够自己定制，真是非常好啊
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 你去 南京信息工程大学 软件工程专业？
<alvin_rxg> user8888: 先查查机顶盒的英文是啥，然后去 hack a day 上边找找，或者问问
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] Mayaer？maya？？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 仙子看记录啊
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 太多了。。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 学弟好~XD
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 是什么时候的事？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 刚刚
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 10 分钟内未发现
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 国外不知道是否也有这个玩意
<alvin_rxg> user8888: 有呀。都有数字电视的
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 10分钟之前
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 国外似乎直接集成到电视中的吧？
<alvin_rxg> user8888: 有些电视机是这样，但大部分还是要机顶盒的。
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 只有国内，似乎是因为标准没有定，所以搞了机顶盒这个东西吧？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 其实貌似好久之前了
<ggarlic> 问一下，从哪里可以找到英文的聊天语料库
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 哦，这样啊
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 我查查看
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 没看到。。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 今天下午4点之前的记录
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 好吧，太早了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 从4点的时间线往前找很快就能找到
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 问题是我这里没有保存聊天记录啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 汗颜。。从开机引导一直到桌面启动，显示器都是提示不支持输入源，抹黑开机ing http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381472 汗颜。。从开机引导一直到桌面启动，显示器都是提示不支持输入源，抹黑开机ing 本来装deepin，第一次安好后，从开机 引导后 到显示 桌面前 ， …
<Mayaer> ofan: ^_^
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 学弟好…
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 你要去南京信息工程大学嘛，软件工程，还是软件工程国际班？
<Mayaer> 擦  学弟= =
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] OK, 通过提取数据库中所有信息找到了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵～
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵～
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 庙～～，谁又叫我？
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 这只薄荷喵好敏感
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 木叫你…表卖萌
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 你不是凤凰吗？也叫喵	？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 薄荷喵～
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 一般作为喵星人出现
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 进化前都是喵星人～
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 从哺乳动物到卵生动物？那是进化？你骗人。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 话说 Mayaer 童鞋
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 凤凰不是卵生动物好嘛…
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 你怎么证明？
<shellex> 。。。
<\rs> ubuntutalk: how to join?
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 凤凰是涅磐而生
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 为解救世人之苦而生的
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 表对着bot说话！
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 表装萌了，不就是自焚嘛？？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 咩，差不多
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 不过自焚可就活不了了
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 你淋自己一身汽油，然后点火，就会烧出个儿子来？你又骗我！！
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 你呀
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 怎么当的喵星人
<Mayaer> 先吃饭
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 加入 talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 就可以了
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] Mayaer 果然是 maya，哇哈哈哈～～
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 今晚吃什么好呢。。。
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 吃薄荷喵 ^_^
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 做饭好痛苦。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 哇，喵星人还会做饭哇
<\rs> ubuntutalk: 這裏的話看得到？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 还是吃薄荷吧～
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 看得到
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 表对着bot说话好嘛
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 住鼓浪屿，外面的店吃不起，不得已要做饭。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 好地方呀
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 嗯哼，好地方，闲着无聊出门看游客，可以解闷。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 话说我同学刚从那里回来
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 热死了。。
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 同学？？？？？你还是学生？
<ofan> wtf
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 咋不说话了捏
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] 嘘～～凤凰去自焚了。都围观着呢。
<jiero> 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 挺好玩
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 機器人。。。
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] jiero： 罗姐早啊
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 早晚
<jiero> 夜裏好
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 今天的太阳升的挺奇怪哇
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 我在车上，不好说话
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 谁做的bot啊 挺好玩啊
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 仙子的～
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 仙子是哪位？？
<ubuntutalk> [百合仙子] 是我
<jiero> 還沒有人測試 firefox os 嘛？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 可以刷机了嘛？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 我迫不及待了
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] kde-telepathy看不了联系人列表呢
<jiero> 什麼啊。。。
<jiero> 是 linux下測試啊。
<jiero> b2g -profile gaia/profile 每次都返回 某 gdk錯誤。。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 嘛…今天在g+上看到了
<jiero> 原來我的命令錯了。。。
<jiero> firefox -profile gaia/profile 後面多了一個 /
<jiero> 。。。和android一樣的設置界面。。。不學好。。。
<jiero> 還用無聊的物理鍵沒。
<jiero> webcam api似乎沒準備好。
<wujie> 大家好啊
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jiero> wujie 無解的沒人了
<wujie> 有人没啊
<wujie> 问问啊
<Freebuilder> kk, Hello!
<kk> Freebuilder, 您好！  ㍪ 
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 还在吗
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] ,,,,
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 哇，一下午就18用户了
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] /AWAYALL
<felixonmars> phoenixlzx: 乃又投奔ubuntu啦
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 神马？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] felixonmars 我们这是帮 oneleaf 建的群
<felixonmars> 好吧... 我退散
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 。。。。。。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 神马啊...
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 就5个人  (H)
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 在线5人
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 这个群里就是irc人多,,,,,估计新手会比较方便使用gtalk之类的吧
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 我反而觉的gtalk麻烦
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu引导修复问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381480 我的电脑硬盘是160G的分了89G装了linux其余的装的是win7但是我启动的时候默认进的是win7开机根本没有选择进入哪个系统的界面，进linux还需要启动盘才能进入，求解，怎么才能进行设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengyun …
<alvin_rxg> 你们咋不建立个 qq 群玩呢？
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] alvin_rx ,Q群很方便吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不识说新手会方便使用么？
<alvin_rxg> *不是
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] alvin_rxg ,也有Q群的吧，不过很少人发言而已。 :)
<alvin_rxg> YeLee: 然后把所有的 qq群， gtalk群， msn群， icq群， 百度Hi群， 163泡泡群， blabla 的都连起来呗
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 你这难度也忒大了吧
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] phoenixlzx,这个交给你吧。
<alvin_rxg> 交给你们啦。 xD
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] alvin_rxg , 其实腾讯和Linux用户之间实在太多说不清的矛盾了，这个我不说，大家慢慢体会吧。 :)
<alvin_rxg> 俺深有体会，不用再 blabla 的了
<alvin_rxg> 自从 VEO 从 libqq 消失后，大家心底里早散了
<jiero> phoenixlzx，這是你的任務了
<ubuntutalk> chu fanjun 的昵称已更改为 ooinzaghi。
<jiero> 對了
<jiero> 在騰訊的傢伙們都能當內應把。。。
<alvin_rxg> 有么？
<lainme> jiero: 内应什么？
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] hi
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] hi
<ofan> alvin_rxg: +1
<ubuntutalk> [梦游神虚] hi
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] hi
<ubuntutalk> 梦游神虚 的昵称已更改为 Future。
<ubuntutalk> [Future] hi
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 好像很多人的样子
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] 貌似很多
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 共21位用户，9位在线...
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 好吧还是IRC的多
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 哈哈
<ubuntutalk> [Future] 怎么知道有21位用户的？
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] phoenixlzx,貌似看到很多人在那边传。
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 哪位发了weibo的
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] YeLee 传什么？
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] @oneleaf <http://weibo.com/2696032211>
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] 一叶发的吧。
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] 对 我就是看得微博才加的
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] gtalk还不怎么会玩
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] weibo。。。。好吧 我每次登录都要点一下忘记密码
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 看看有没办法不被封？
<jiero> lainme: 你又在了哦。。。gtalk上不在
<lainme> jiero: 今天卸载了pidgin，准备换回bitlbee
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 哈哈
<ubuntutalk> 哈哈哈
<ubuntutalk> 测试换行
<kk> ubuntutalk, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] YeLee，哪有几个人在传啊
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 转发3
<jiero> lainme: 我妹妹也有睡袋了，
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] 我用的是Empathy
<jiero> lainme: 哦。
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 我用的是g+
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席..
<ubuntutalk> [yuxiang hao] 大加好 欢迎在G+上圈我
<ubuntutalk> [yuxiang hao] 搜素 yuxiang hao 就ok啦~
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 新人？
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] 我也是新人
<ubuntutalk> [yuxiang hao] 是滴哦
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 嗯...
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 请各位帮个忙
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 到 repo.archlinuxcn.org  下随便下载点什么东西，然后反馈下速度
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ archlinuxcn.org)
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 谢过了先
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] phoenixlzx,108k左右……
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 好～
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] http://pastebin.com/yQgxi0wz
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 给phoenixlzx的
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 哇，好快啊，谢谢啦～
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 看了你这个网站是国外的，那个下载是我开了VPN下载的，
<lainme> 这 ubuntutalk 是bot?
<ubuntutalk> [Martin Wu] 哟，可以直接说滴啦？
<lainme> ubuntutalk: bot?
<ubuntutalk> [YeLee] 表示我这边最快就128K……
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] ......
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 我这里的网络是20M的光纤
<ubuntutalk> [Martin Wu] 。。！！
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 国内的网络是50k/s+
<ubuntutalk> [yuxiang hao] ！！！！
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] ....国内好悲剧啊
<lainme> ubuntutalk: help
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 可能国内访问那个ip慢
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 表对着bot说话啦
<ubuntutalk> [LiWei Luo] 我加入irc去
<lainme> ubuntutalk: 那怎么对你说。以为help能打印出帮助信息
<ubuntutalk> [Nathan Niu] irc地址？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] lainme GTalk帐号加 talk@ubuntu.org.cn 为好友即可～
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] #ubuntu-cn @ freenode
<roowe> hi
<roowe> -。-
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] hi
<kk> roowe, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<roowe> kk这个机器人
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] roowe, 好.. . ㍬
<ubuntutalk> 崔俊杰 的昵称已更改为 灰色小狼。
<roowe> phoenixlzx: http://pastebin.com/UPE7id65
<roowe> 这是国内的下载情况
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] roowe thx~
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • unity 进驻 fedora http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381482 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora 期待 unity 大统一天下的那一天 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2012-07-19 19:55
<roowe> felixonmars: 火星猫。。
<ubuntutalk> [灰色小狼] unity仙福永享寿与天齐:-$
<atcho> 哦.....
<atcho> 向大家问好.
<atcho> 有很长时间没登陆这个了...
<atcho> 大约半年以上
<atcho> 记得那时候,, i字辈的人很多...
<felixonmars> roowe: 撸总您好
<ubuntutalk> yuxiang hao 的昵称已更改为 pigman。
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81b9d145jw1duxcg97xdmj.jpg
<ubuntutalk> [pigman] 大家好
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/83e7d1ccgw1dv24innvngg.gif
<ubuntutalk> Plus Light 的昵称已更改为 Light。
<ubuntutalk> [Light] 我为什么感觉还是那么几个人……
<ubuntutalk> lainme wang 的昵称已更改为 lainme。
<ubuntutalk> [pigman] 就是,查看了下 就7个人在线貌似
<atcho> 人不多
<hamo> adam8157 基友搞完了？
<adam8157> hamo: 走路走的累惨了
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求intl GMA3600 集成显卡的驱动！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381488 求intl GMA3600 集成显卡的驱动！！！！！ 有还是没有？能不能有？能有要等多久？没有怎么办。。。。。大侠给解答下啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 langsarah — 2012-07-19 20:33
<lainme> ubuntutalk: lainme test
<ubuntutalk> 宋为 的昵称已更改为 凉拌茶叶。
<ubuntutalk> [lainme] 怎么忽略这些改名信息。。
<ofan> lainme: /ignore
<atcho> 表示windows安全模式很快
<alvin_rxg> repo.archlinux.org  本身就是限速的… 它是给其他 repo 同步用的。。。
<hexboot> 咨询下，ubuntu的全局菜单怎么让它总是显示呢？
<atcho>  不晓得...
<atcho> 为什么要让他总显示呢
<ubuntutalk> [凉拌茶叶] 要用Unity就得忍受它默认的设置
<hexboot> 每次总是要鼠标移到上去才能看到菜单，太不适应了
<hexboot> 我得了看不到菜单栏会死的病
<ubuntutalk> [凉拌茶叶] 那么应该试试其它桌面，毕竟不是只有Unity，虽然我挺喜欢
<hexboot> 难道用gnome3,更不适应了。。。:(
<alvin_rxg> e17, xfce, kde, etc
<ubuntutalk> [凉拌茶叶] 我也不会用gnome3，不喜欢它打开、切换程序要戳一下
<ofan> alvin_rxg: e17有正式版了？
<ofan> 万年烂尾
<alvin_rxg> xD
<hexboot> 就是觉得unity做的还不错，除了这个没法现实菜单
<ubuntutalk> [凉拌茶叶] unity有时不稳定，经常标题栏消失什么的。还卡死。
<blambin> ubuntutalk是个xmpp机器 人么
<ubuntutalk> [凉拌茶叶] Unity甚至还折叠工作区切换器和正在运行的程序的图标，这个有点纠结
<blambin> -- who cat tellng me..
<blambin> ubuntutalk nao
<hexboot> ask you are question
<hexboot> ...
<hexboot> 原来UR 不能代替your ，会自动变成 you are
<blambin> ..
<blambin> 胡椒 仙子 /..
<hexboot> 原来是文本替换插件。。。。我有罪
<hexboot> ur
<vic__> 哈哈
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Y460新手 求大神的指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381492 本人菜鸟一个 偶然的机会在网上看到ubuntu绚丽的画面 一直想求一个 但是不知道怎么弄 有没有大神留个方式知道本人一下 本人承诺予以回报 谢谢 另问一下我的本子是Y460不知道怎么查看显卡 求指导。。。  …
<hexboot> 你都能找到这个地方了。。。该是已经是会了吧。。。绚丽。绚丽。。绚丽。。。
<ofan> hexboot: 那是bot
<blambin> 谁能说一下这个群的jabber 号,桥接的那个号
<alvin_rxg> 绚丽的画面？ 俺好久没见过了。机器老了哎
<hexboot> 但求速度，不求画面
<ofan> hexboot: ä¹°ssd
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 怎么不换个
<blambin> 我恨你们
<hexboot> ofan: 经济一路走低
<hexboot> 4K的日子怎么过
<ofan> hexboot: 房奴？
<hexboot> ofan：房子目前不归我管，纯吃喝
<ofan> hexboot: 那你愁个啥
<ofan> 一个月吃喝4k?
<ubuntutalk> blambin Daeg 的昵称已更改为 blambin。
<hexboot> 。。。软件现在怎么样？真不行转软件了
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] i hate u !!
<hexboot> ofan：是了
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntutalk 是机器人啊
<ofan> hexboot: 败家子
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 是啊是啊,机器 是多少都不知道
<alvin_rxg> 我吃喝还没到100€.。。
<hexboot> ofan:还带玩的
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 是面又没写
<hexboot> 不玩花不了那么多
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 我恨你们
<ofan> 我一个月吃喝都很省着花
<hexboot> 。。。
<ofan> 不到$200
<namoamitabuddha> 啥 xmpp?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 米国吃喝比德国贵么？
<hexboot> 勒个去。2包烟+6顿饭
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 天天自己做
<hexboot> 就的花RMB200
<alvin_rxg> ofan: me 2
<namoamitabuddha> 这种机器人，万一哪个人在那端 flood 了，那整个机器人不就被 kk 给搞定了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你一个月100欧？
<hexboot> 自己做是个好习惯呢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是呀。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 犇 敢问你体重多少
<alvin_rxg> 天，突然黑了…
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 徘徊在 58,59kg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 完了 少年，你这很容易突然猝死的
<cattail> 怎么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 对得起我这身高呀
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不到120斤....
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 刚称了下，刚好60kg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 多补补吧，吃喝也不要太节省
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饱了就行了呀。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我才 gebjgd 就很粗壮
<ofan> 猜
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 他有老婆养着，当然是越来越胖咯
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] bai he zi .wo ai ni
<alvin_rxg> ubuntutalk: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *E3G3`gP*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<ofan> blambin 有木有，表白还打拼音
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我也得找个，把我养胖了
<alvin_rxg> :)
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你太轻了，我以为你200斤+
<hexboot> 55kg的人怎么过？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: :|
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 身高不对
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 多高
<alvin_rxg> 16x
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德国能不能看netflix
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<hexboot> 身高174cm，半残废
<hamo> ...
<ubuntutalk> 刘樟宏 的昵称已更改为 lingyired。
<ofan> hexboot: 55太瘦了
<alvin_rxg> 174cm, 55kg???
<hexboot> ofan：吃不胖
<ofan> hexboot: 我差不多150，美女见了我也说我瘦
<hexboot> 吃再多都胖不起来
<alvin_rxg> bmi == 18.17 你完咯
<ofan> 卧槽严重影响我找对象啊
<hexboot> 。。。。
<ubuntutalk> luo bei 的昵称已更改为 beiluo。
<hexboot> 我最近也想办法找个相好的
<namoamitabuddha> 这个 bot 是谁写的？
<alvin_rxg> lcdfilter 开 lcdlegacy 。。。
<alvin_rxg> a lighter filter ideal for fonts that look too bold or fuzzy, lcdlegacy
<ubuntutalk> [lainme] 一屏幕的ircbot
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntutalk 这个 bot
<alvin_rxg> 是呀，它太丑了
<gfrog_> hamo: 牛mo
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 尾巴啪
<ofan> 几天不见你们又更新昵称了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] lainme 主要是IRC那边人太多了
<gfrog_> huntxu: 糊涂徐
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 呵呵
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 你看 talk@archlinuxcn.org 里面就很好
<ubuntutalk> 朱晟菁 的昵称已更改为 SJ Zhu。
<hamo> gfrog_ 基蛙
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 因为GTalk人多但是在线的不多
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 这样只要开一个就可以了
<huntxu> gfrog_: gaoji 蛙
<gfrog_> hamo: huntxu 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ubuntutalk: 请 gtalk 里边的人快速频繁发言！ 测试机器人 kk 会不会踢人  xD
<hamo> alvin_rxg 你又写新bot啦？
<gfrog_> adam8157: adam8157 pvcreate lvcreate 这俩货熟悉嘛？
<alvin_rxg> hamo: not me
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 如下機型，不知能否裝Kubuntu 12.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381496 看到如下機型，不知能否裝Kubuntu 12.04。 另外，Kubuntu 12.04是否依然摧毀筆記本電池？ Aspire S3 S3-951-2464G52nss ( LX.RSF02.212 ) 7999 CNY 正版 Windows® 7 Home Premium - Intel Core i5 (i5 - 2467M, 1.60 GHz, 3 MB) - 33.8 cm (13.3") LED …
<ofan> kk: 来踢人
<hamo> gfrog_ 折腾lvm？
<kk> ofan, 这不是很好踢的人。  ㍭ 
<lainme> kk: 你也怕？
<gfrog_> hamo: 嗯啊哦
<hamo> kk 小k你好聪明啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 当然
<hamo> adam8157 裆
<adam8157> hamo: 不加冒号的 滚粗
<ofan> adam8157: 干嘛不踢了
<adam8157> ofan: 伦家哪有那么暴力
<ofan> ...
<ofan> adam8157: 你被hamo征服了
<adam8157> ...
<Mayaer> 哇咔咔
<Mayaer> 这么热闹啊~
<adam8157> Mayaer: Hi~
<ofan> adam8157: 对不对 对不对！？
<adam8157> ofan: 滚粗
<Mayaer> adam8157 hi~
<Mayaer> ofan: ~~
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer~
<ofan> Mayaer: 玛雅尔？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 你终于来了喵
<Mayaer> pho
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 我不在IRC里
<Mayaer> 嗯、、
<Mayaer> 哦。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦，看了下问题实际上是这样的，losetup /dev/loop1 foobar.img 创建了loop设备之后，在上头建立pv、lv，然后lvremove, 接着losetup -d 就删不掉loop了呢。
<ofan> Mayaer: 现在发音应该是妹依儿
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer，你来南信大么
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog_: 新手用 kvm 还是 vbox?
<Mayaer> pho这位同学  你是谁。。
<Mayaer> 嗯
<gfrog_> adam8157: 有啥方法看这个loop dev还被啥引用？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 期待见到你的说～
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: vbox
<adam8157> gfrog_: lsof /dev/loop1
<Mayaer> 而且 我不是师弟  是师妹
<gfrog_> namoamitabuddha: 都行，kvm上边是virt-manager
<Mayaer> 你也南信大？
<gfrog_> adam8157: nothing
<ofan> 真男人都找学姐去了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer，我开学大二
<namoamitabuddha> 可惜我不能 kvm
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 你真是女生？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那你还问...
<adam8157> gfrog_: pvdisplay
<Mayaer> ofan可以证明- -
<ofan> 恩
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer...
<ofan> Mayaer: 发张照片来哈哈
<gfrog_> adam8157: 也没有，只有物理磁盘上那个卷
<Mayaer> 他真的可以证明- -
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 好的吧。学妹好～
<Mayaer> 你计科？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 我软国
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 知道下，毕竟很多人的机子支持 kvm 咯
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 你是软件工程专业，后面带不带国际班？
 * gfrog_ 给吊瓶充电去。。 免得明天木有电。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: kvm没想象的那么nb
<Mayaer> 不知道呀
<Mayaer> 神马是国际班
<gfrog_> ofan: 比vbox强点，有限，lol
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 嘛...来了就知道了。国际班第四年去爱尔兰交换
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 尤其显示驱动不行，*nix做guest不开gui很好
<ofan> gfrog_: 桌面比不了vbox
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 教材全部都是英文的，和爱尔兰的学校同步
<ofan> 不过vbox效率确实比较低
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vbox OSE 是完全 open 的么
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 说错，完全 free 的么
<ofan> 我给guest配了8个cpu,始终最多用50%
<gfrog_> ofan: 你那是旧黄历，qxl现在很不错哦
<ofan> gfrog_: qxl是啥
<Mayaer> 我擦
<Mayaer> 你是国际班么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看协议
<ubuntutalk> 刘文杰 的昵称已更改为 erlongshan。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer 我是的。不过国际班的同学比较水,...其实我觉得软工也比较水,..==
<gfrog_> ofan: google之，你会得到它
<ofan> gfrog_: 哦 说spice知道
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<ubuntutalk> [4lan5] stop 2d
<gfrog_> ofan: qxl确实跟spice一起用比较好，但是跟vnc、sdl也能一块儿用
<ofan> gfrog_: 稳定么？
<gfrog_> ofan: 不过qxl+vnc会有crash。 ：p
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 4lan5，用 -stop 2d
<gfrog_> ofan: 目前主推qxl
<ofan> gfrog_: win做guest呢
<ubuntutalk> [4lan5] Thanks
<ofan> 不要加速，只要播视频之类的能流畅
<gfrog_> ofan: 也能用，不过似乎得用virtio-win这个包里的驱动
<ubuntutalk> gy zeng 的昵称已更改为 pid_t。
<ofan> gfrog_: virtio是干嘛的
 * gfrog_ kvm的弊端就是guest内部的增强工具/驱动不太好装。
<ofan> 你们搞这么多包很头疼啊
<ofan> gfrog_: 貌似是用的x扩展，也不算dri
<ubuntutalk> [erlongshan] ls
<Mayaer> 学长  加gtalk、聊吧
<Mayaer> backnosee@
<bluezd> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.220&id=15746959683
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y FILCO 87圣手二代忍者 侧刻 白色 青轴 机械键盘 青轴-淘宝网
<ubuntutalk> [erlongshan] 怎么看群里有多少人
<bluezd> adam8157: 我看好这个了
<adam8157> bluezd: 搞搞价
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个略贵
<ofan> 基本全都socket做ipc,木有点新意啊
<gfrog_> ofan: virtio-win这个包特殊点，里面是二进制的win程序，所以要单独发布，里面还有微软的认证。
<bluezd> adam8157: 是个，青轴的 白色的 都挺贵
<gfrog_> ofan: virtio嘛。。。 你理解成pv模式的一个设备框架就好。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃们明天几点出发？
<adam8157> bluezd: 拿下
<bluezd> adam8157: 再看看，我想弄个彩色的
<adam8157> gfrog_: 9:00 惠新西街南口
<adam8157> bluezd: 迷彩太傻
<hamo> adam8157 为啥跑这么远集合？
<adam8157> gfrog_: bluezd afk 出门送人
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<Freebuilder> 机械键盘用来装逼不错
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 用-online
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] ?
<ofan> Freebuilder: 那用什么
<ubuntutalk> [erlongshan] 多谢　　会了，人不多啊
<ubuntutalk> [yinghan huang] 这个群是刚建的？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 只显示mpp
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 的用户
<ubuntutalk> [erlongshan] 什么叫mpp
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 不显示irc的用户 ..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] x
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] xmpp
<ubuntutalk> yinghan huang 的昵称已更改为 Larry。
<ofan> ...gtalk收不到这信息？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 收到了呢
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 什么信息?
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Mayaer
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 加你了
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 主要是irc老是连不上,烦
<Mayaer> 淡定淡定~
<Freebuilder> ubuntutalk, 怎么两边说一样的话？
<ubuntutalk> Michael Wang 的昵称已更改为 loveky。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 什么一样的 话?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我是不是中毒了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381507 chrome20打开有音乐 历史记录有 http://qb.bestooxx.com/wqsaj117_5004116 ... oger=10002 http://cezhuzj.r.arpg2.com/cezhuzj.htm? ... oger=10002 64bit os 杀毒也不好找 统计信息: 发表于 由 瓦特1 — 2012-07-19 22:09
<ofan> Freebuilder: 它是转发的
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 是我转发的..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 手动发的哦亲 ,嘎嘎
<Freebuilder> 「ubuntutalk」就是机器人，方括号里面的就是说话的人？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 对的
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 方括号里面的就是说话的人,用的 jabber的号
<Freebuilder> ubuntutalk, 方括号太误导人了
<Freebuilder> ubuntutalk, 用「××曰：」多好！
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 用xx日 还不更好?
<\rs> phoneixlzx: 用户名？密码？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] \rs 什么？
<\rs> phoneixlzx: 怎么登录 talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<ofan> \rs: 那是gtalk
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] \rs 直接加 talk@ubuntu.org.cn 为好友即可
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 对的
<ubuntutalk> [pigman] 谁使用G+  我们约个时间在用google 环聊 交流交流哇  :)
<ubuntutalk> Ray Song 的昵称已更改为 @。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] + +
<Freebuilder> 吃宵夜去！
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 哇，已经34用户了呢
<namoamitabuddha> 为啥用 Gtalk
<MeaCulpa_> gtalk 加啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 因为既不想用irc又不想用qq
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦。刚才没说清楚，为啥用 gtalk 上这里。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 因为既不想用irc又不想用qq
<ubuntutalk> [Larry] 额。。。能不能把发广告的踢了 = =
<zulius> ubuntu 对APU的笔记本支持情况咋样？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<Freebuilder> 很不喜欢以小写开头的「getXxx」「setXxx」
<ubuntutalk> Xingzhong Lin 的昵称已更改为 l0o0。
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 这个要怎么用呀
<ubuntutalk> [Larry] ls
<ubuntutalk> [Larry] ls
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] ls
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] /old
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] /-old
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 看 -longhelp
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 谢谢！
<lmh> gfrog_, 不是从公司走吗？
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 我用pidgin前面要加什么东西呀
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 不需要
<lmh> gfrog: ??
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 哦，好的
<leiy> 昨天突然没有声音了，搞了一晚上也没有搞好，今天开机就有声音了，这是怎么回事？晕
<gfrog_> lmh: 他们跟咱们去的地方不一样。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  800MHz 放 1080p  有点吃不消
<\b> alvin_rxg:  刚删了 17GB 的空间。 下一部 1080 的 Hell 来看
<namoamitabuddha> hell 是地狱的意思吧
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] hello, everyone, I am new
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] Hello~
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 为什么有的人发的信息除了昵称后面还有个中括号呢
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 比如[ircbot] [namoamitabuddha]
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> 突然有两个中国人在github上watch了我的project o.O
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] watch?
<DrSabers> 喝多了 qq上找个说话的人都没有 真悲哀
<slucx> DrSabers 同感
<DrSabers> 唉   同是天涯沦落人
<Pwnna> 恩
<slucx> DrSabers, 而且还在外面出差，回不去
<DrSabers> 有女朋友的喝多了可以一起开房 没有的屌丝们只有自己一个人 过了
<DrSabers> 悲剧
<DrSabers> 同情你
<DrSabers> 有木有 没睡的呢
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 很多都没睡吧
<DrSabers> 都在忙什么呢啊 -。-
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 大伙儿都是干嘛的阿，我杠加这个群
<DrSabers> - -
<DrSabers>  ;)
<zlei> 请问不使用Eclipse可以打包安卓程序么
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 肯定是可以的，eclipse只是个ide而已
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 这里面还有搞android开发的阿
<DrSabers> - - 人才辈出
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] stardict 好像不能用了吗？
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] 有没有在用的？
 * slucx dictd
<ubuntutalk> 田志伟 的昵称已更改为 wales。
<ubuntutalk> [wales] 大家好
<ubuntutalk> [wales] 有人在不？
<ubuntutalk> [Cifer Lee] action dict？ 这是什么？
<DrSabers> 。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 干嘛现在还是限制 800MHz 呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 太热， 否则会断电
<alvin_rxg> \b: 可以考虑清理下风扇什么的。或者买个新的机器
 * slucx 笔记本刚被偷，准备入手上网本算了
<ubuntutalk> [wales] 看什么用途了
<ubuntutalk> [wales] 可以考虑平板
<\b> alvin_rxg: 风扇很干净
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃，好吧。可能需要换个好的散热系统。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我的内存帯宽本来就不大。瓶颈也不全在 CPU 上
<alvin_rxg> 我的也不大啊。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你总线至少比我快
<DrSabers>  :(
<alvin_rxg> :|
<DrSabers>  :'(
<DrSaber>  '<
<ubuntutalk> Maya Yang 的昵称已更改为 Maya。
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 这是神马意思  群和聊天室的合并？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] GTalk群和IRC聊天室互通
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 我擦  你之前就是在这里跟我说话的？
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 对啊
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 那还不烦死聊天室里的人了- -
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 还好，因为可以暂停接受消息
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 我是说烦死ubuntu-cn里的人了- -
<piggybox> 够热闹的呵
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 是啊
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 暂停了就都收不到了
<gebjgd> 他们可以ignore
<gebjgd> 笨
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 好吧
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 德国大佬 你好  好久不见
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 只是用不了nick补全了
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 对的
<gebjgd> 所以还是irc给力
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 嗯~
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 我今天在等12点 给在德国的一个姑娘发生日祝福 尼玛  我忽然想起来中国和德国TM不在一起
<\b> 用 gtalk 要暴露 Email，不好
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 不会的
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 仙子写的程序，对隐私保护很重视的
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 哇咔咔
<\b> alvin_rxg: 十几个波兰人开饭局，拉我去凑数了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 回来再继续看 Hell,  剧情太松散。几个旋转和快速切换的镜头解码不过来
<alvin_rxg> \b: 真羡慕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你找你的越南妹去啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，她老人家早吃完了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你拉着她重新吃
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 俺对俺的手艺没信心
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 口技好就行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 俺对俺的德语也没信心
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] = =
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 那么旬了还在,i服了you
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 晚
<knownbad> 果真有越南辣妹。。。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] http://www.freebuf.com/news/5002.html
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y Skype源代码泄露（附下载地址）- FreebuF.COM
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 这个东西 ,不知道能 不能用来..
<\b> gebjgd:  alvin_rxg 家乡有一大堆鎂鋁等着他呢
<\b> gebjgd knownbad  : 所以他根本不屑越南老妺
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 3w一个,还是很便宜的
<alvin_rxg> http://hackaday.com/2012/07/19/from-0-to-c-teaching-programming-without-a-computer/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: From 0 to C: teaching programming without a computer - Hack a Day
<alvin_rxg> 套接字…… 谁发明的词…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 为什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> 名词里有动词…
<alvin_rxg> 主谓宾齐全～
<alvin_rxg> 魏大公 @ 2012-07-13 15:09:35 #20407 我已经24了 还在长青春痘 而且是在蛋蛋上 玛德
<kk>  06:15
<ubuntutalk> 贾天 的昵称已更改为 KLBJ。
<debianer> debian升级共2G的包，30分钟下载完
<debianer> 速度算快吗
<ubuntutalk> [戴彬] 几M的的网速啊
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 每秒下载1000多K/s
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-20
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 一般
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 这种东西完全看带宽了，因为下载的人多，你多大带宽都能给你撑满
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 还有不要对着机器人说话！
<debianer> ubuntutalk: 我要跟谁说阿，跟括号里的人说话吗
<tryit> 有人使用total commander吗？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求UBUNTU11.10 HD7470M驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381537 由于学校教学要求，本人刚刚学习用UBUNTU。学长说切记要装显卡驱动，否则一个叫“server"的东西一运行，很烧显卡的。但我这个显卡，用”附加驱动“安装时，屏幕右下角总出现”AMD Unsupported Hardware" …
<ubuntutalk> [Yuenshu Fong] /list
<ubuntutalk> Yuenshu Fong 的昵称已更改为 duke。
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> .
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] 主席早~
<ubuntutalk> [Maya] hamo早~
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于samba的一个奇怪问题，求教各位大神 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381543 我在xp系统下的vmware虚拟机里的ubuntu下安装了samba服务器， 1.我确定我的samba配置是没有问题的， 2.两端的防火墙也已经都关闭了。 3.两端都是能相互ping通的。 4.我的ubuntu选择的是桥 …
<ubuntutalk> [duke] -stop 9h
<hamo> Maya 马丫早啊...
<Mayaer> hamo: (⊙o⊙)嗯
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] >:o
<hamo> pityonline: P姐早..
<pityonline> hamo: 小弟弟早。。
 * tenzu 拜见P姐
<pityonline> tenzu: 爱妃平躺
<pityonline> tenzu: 平身
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] ...
<tenzu> pityonline: 你都被正太推屁股了
<pityonline> tenzu: 那是个小流氓啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 你被侵犯了
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯，不过他让我找到了“我还有屁股”的感觉……
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽早
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛早
<hamo> pityonline: P姐被推倒了？
<pityonline> hamo: 我如此坚挺，怎么能被小朋友推倒呢
<tenzu> 被正太推倒也不是什么丢人的事
<pityonline> tenzu: ……
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] ..........
 * pityonline 洗澡去……
<fankey> 有人吗
<kk> fankey, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imtxc> imadper: 早。
<Yushizi> hi
<kk> Yushizi, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<fankey> hi
<kk> fankey, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<imadper> imtxc: 早~
<imadper> imtxc: 中午一起去吃饭?
<imadper> imtxc: 还没跟你面基过呢
<imtxc> imadper: 啊，你太弱了
<imadper> imtxc: å¼±?
<imtxc> imadper: 下周了只能，刚才在网上订了。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 你妹!
<imtxc> imadper: 关键订晚了就没了。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你在那里实习多少时间？
<imadper> imtxc: 半年
<imtxc> imadper: 哦 那搞基的机会很多的。
<imadper> imtxc: 哥北京人, 只要你留在北京不回去, 基会还是很多的
<imtxc> imadper: 对啊，忘了你是北京人了。
<imadper> imtxc: 搞基的机会   这么多字   看哥两个字, 言简意赅
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才公司一个人给别人打电话说他儿子考上中山大学，这不才过来问候你下你
<imadper> imtxc: 问你, 我想调用usbfs里面的一个ioctl的控制字符  要包含那个内核的头文件
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么写成用户态程序?
<imtxc> imadper: 不懂不懂。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 考上中大好呀~ 在我眼里, 中国的学校没几个比中大好的
<imadper> imtxc: 特指本科
<huntxu> imadper: 我當年不考中大  = =
<imadper> huntxu: 切, 所以你没有千兆交换机用~
<pylaurent> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 我又不是學網絡的
<pylaurent> 貌似我们这里也没有= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 屁, 你六维下载速度多少?
<imadper> huntxu: 下电影快!
<pylaurent> imadper:   不会超过 15M
<huntxu> imadper: 看電影說明沒妹子看
<imadper> pylaurent: 毛线, 我们楼都是3/40 +
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 下载最新的wubi，安装到最后出现一个错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381550 下面是出现的提示框内容 出现一个错误： 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info' 了解详细信息，请查看日志文件：c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log 下面是日志文件内容 07-20 10 …
<pylaurent> imadper:   不会是硬盘问题   慎六没有千兆....
<imadper> pylaurent: 垃圾楼
<hamo> imadper: sys/ioctl.h
<pylaurent>  = =。
<imadper> huntxu: 妹子....
<ubuntutalk> [duke] -longhelp
<ubuntutalk> [duke] -long
<imadper> hamo: 那个不行, 缺少一些宏定义
<huntxu> hamo:  gaoji hamo
<ubuntutalk> [duke] -longhelp
<hamo> imadper: 啥？
<hamo> 你是对USB设备操作是把？
<huntxu> imadper: 可憐了吧
<hamo> imadper: 等我给你看下...
<huntxu> imadper: 中大飯堂裏坐的都是廣外的妹子
<ubuntutalk> [duke] -longhelp
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 我在考虑libusb
<hamo> imadper: 这个头只是ioctl的共用头...你用哪个设备还得引他那个头
<huntxu> imadper: libusbx了已經
<imadper> huntxu: 我有妹子....
<pylaurent> huntxu:   胡说！！！
<imadper> huntxu: 是吗? 无所谓, 我代码就30行~
<huntxu> pylaurent: 特指東校區
<pylaurent> huntxu:   广外白富美才不会来大山中学...
<imadper> hamo: 比如? 内核里面的那个   linux/usbdevice_fs.h?
<huntxu> pylaurent: 也是大山來的？
<hamo> imadper: linux/usbdevice_fs.h
<hamo> imadper: 这不是内核的，是用户态的内核头
<huntxu> imadper: 新天地現在是不是取代了很多以前的功能啊
<imadper> hamo: 报各种错呀这个
<hamo> 啥？
<pylaurent> huntxu:   嗯...
<imadper> huntxu: 你还没去过新天地呢吧?
<hamo> imadper: 啥/
<huntxu> pylaurent: imadper 我大四的時候那裏在討薪
<huntxu> 一群工人站在屋頂
<imadper> hamo: 我看的usbfs上面写, 要包含三个头文件
<pylaurent> huntxu:    = =。据说上学期有静坐发生...
<imadper> hamo: linux/usb.h  linux/usbdevice_fs.h    asm/byteorder.h
<imadper> hamo: 然后说各种类型没有, __int32 还是__32来的, 等我编译一下给你看看
<huntxu> imadper: 這種整數無所謂自己typedef就算了
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 什么 kernel_ulong_t之类的, 自己定义成 unsign long?
<hamo> huntxu: gaoji胡
<hamo> imadper: 不要这么搞...有专用的头的
<imadper> hamo: linux/types.h?
<hamo> imadper: 貌似就是这个
<imadper> hamo: 有这个就悲剧了...
<huntxu> imadper: 沒事的，最多就挂了
<huntxu> 然後重來
<hamo> imadper: usbdevice_fs.h里就引了这个头的
<imadper> hamo: /usr/src/linux-3.4.4-2-pae/include/linux/types.h:13:2: warning: #warning "Attempt to use kernel headers from user space, see http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHeaders" [-Wcpp]
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: KernelHeaders - Linux Kernel Newbies
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<hamo> imadper: 额...你用户态程序怎么去搞内核态的头了
<hamo> imadper: /usr/include/linux/usbdevice_fs.h
<huntxu> gfrog_: 基蛙
<hamo> imadper: 看看你有这个文件没？
<imadper> hamo: 难道要我写成内核模块?
<hamo> imadper: 不是，看上面
<imadper> hamo: 有呀~
<hamo> imadper: 那改下编译参数...把这个目录加入引用路径里
<imadper> hamo: 当然加进去了
<imadper> hamo: 不然肯定提示找不到头文件
<huntxu> 碼字去，蛤蟆繼續努力
<imadper> huntxu: 你什么时候回来?
<\rs> imadper: evince 3.4.0 选字功能还行了
<hamo> imadper: 不是，你这个明显是找到内核态去了
<imadper> huntxu: 山区里没有妹子的
<imadper> \rs: 升级了?  gaoji
<huntxu> imadper: 下個月中旬，然後打算幾天假回廣州
<hamo> imadper: 你的编译命令给我看下
<hamo> huntxu: 赶紧回来咱喝酒去
<huntxu> imadper: 偶們team有兩個美女好伐
<imadper> hamo: gcc -g -o -I 什么的
<imadper> huntxu: 我也希望呀
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 你们很闲啊
<hamo> imadper: 都发给我
<huntxu> imadper: 我大學室友要來天津工作 :D
<imadper> hamo: gcc -g -I /usr/src/linux-3.4.4-2-pae/include/ -o /home/madper/kernel/usb/select_for_usb /home/madper/kernel/usb/select_for_usb.c
<huntxu> imadper: 關係最好那種
<huntxu> tenzu: 以後沒事可以去煩你 ^
<imadper> huntxu: 天津, 广州跑这么远
<hamo> imadper: 这个删掉：-I /usr/src/linux-3.4.4-2-pae/include/
<tenzu> huntxu: 带妹纸来么?
<huntxu> imadper: 大概我開了先例
<imadper> hamo: 提示找不到头文件的会
<imadper> hamo: 试过了
<huntxu> tenzu: 妹子同在廣州
<hamo> tenzu: 不怕你家女王让你跪搓板？
<hamo> imadper: 再加上 -l /usr/include
<imadper> hamo: 我去试试去
<tenzu> 从广州过来啊, 得飞3个小时的样子
<imadper> hamo: linux/usb.h: No such file or directory
<imadper> hamo: 为什么是-l?? 不是-I?
<imadper> hamo: 我去man一下 gcc
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 我记得是可以用make xxx把内核里面的头文件道出到/usr/include的吧?
<hamo> imadper: 对，但是把这些头都修改了...改成了用户态的，基本上里面就一些常数的定义...
<hamo> imadper: /usr/include/linux/usb.h你有这个么？
<hamo> imadper: 用户态头里应该没有usb.h...你把这一行去了看看
<imadper> hamo: 没...没有
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好
<imadper> hamo: 但是那样的话, 我也就没有 USBDEVFS_REAPURBNDELAY的定义了
<imadper> hamo: 刚编译了, 会在别的地方出错...
<hamo> imadper: USBDEVFS_REAPURBNDELAY这个应该在usbdevice_fs.h里
<hamo> imadper: 那就是你程序的问题了吧..
<imadper> hamo: .... 我去看看去....
<imadper> hamo: 囧...
<imadper> hamo: 这... _IOW('U', 13, void *)   这什么意思?
<hamo> _IOW是个辅助宏，把后面的结果拼成一个数
<imadper> hamo: 我先去自己查一下~  多谢了~
<imadper> hamo: expected '(' for function-style cast or type construction
<imadper>           result = ioctl(fd, USBDEVFS_REAPURBNDELAY,  &receive);
<imadper> hamo: 这个宏怎么用? 直接放在ioctl的第二个参数位置不信给...
<imadper> 不行..
<hamo> imadper: 理论上没问题..
<hamo> imadper: 检查你的编译器？
<imadper> hamo: 试过clang了, 也这样
<imadper> hamo: 搞定了 , 多谢了~
<imadper> hamo:  gaoji hamo~
<hamo> imadper: 咋搞的？
<hamo> imadper: 自己就行了？
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 我之前只有 scsi/scsi_ioctl.h  没有sys/ioctl.h
<imadper> hamo: ...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji了你...
<imadper> hamo: 估计是scsi_ioctl.h里面没有ioctl的原型...
<imadper> hamo: 一直觉得, 你
<imadper> hamo: 比较 gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 你用ioctl当然要引ioctl.h啦...
<imadper> hamo: 当然了,  还有 gfrog 马叔. 你们都是 gaoji的
<hamo> imadper: 马叔是谁？破马？
<imadper> hamo: 恩
<imadper> hamo: 破马多难听...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji的主要是主席和蛋蛋...
 * hamo 还好俩人都不在...
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你们dudu这样清闲?
<hamo> imadper: 我在读论文啊...现在搞机器学习了...
<imadper> hamo: 搞数学嘛.... svm, 线性回归什么的...
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 色基蛋你来啦...
<imadper> hamo: 不是很无聊的嘛?
<hamo> imadper: 啥无聊？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋_皱死, 你好
<imadper> hamo: ml
<sjd_zeus> hamo 度娘好
<hamo> imadper: 没办法...只能搞...
<zhangjg> 大家好
<imadper> hamo: 还是没明白你当初为啥不留在rh转正?
<kk> zhangjg, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imadper> 又要开虚拟机测试了...
<hamo> imadper: 哎..一言难尽啊...
<ubuntutalk> 大好人 的昵称已更改为 lovvvve。
<zhangjg> lovvve：你好
<ofan> 谁用过kingspec的ssd?
<ByNcz> 想去买 个
<sjd_zeus> xchat for windows怎么注册谁知道
<ByNcz> 要700大洋啊
<sjd_zeus> 看不到注册的地方呀，我是说软件里面
<imadper> hamo: 估计是百度的hr比较漂亮?
<imadper> hamo: 但是工资的话, 百度估计没有emc这样的工资高吧?
<ofan> imadper: 估计hamo想去google
<imadper> ofan: google美女很多吗?
<imadper> ofan: 还是google的汉子很猛, 符合 gaoji hamo 的胃口?
<ofan> 谁用过kingspec的ssd?
<imadper> ofan: 没钱买ssd...
<ofan> imadper: 你怎么满脑子都是搞基
<ofan> imadper: 被他们熏陶出来了
<imadper> ofan: ... 因为妹子已经有了, 好基友还没有找到
<imadper> ofan: 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整, 对不对, hamo
<ofan> imadper: 妹子让给我，你找基友
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> ofan: 梦呢!
<ofan> imadper: 不让？
<ofan> imadper: 来张妹子真相
 * hamo 乃们这群人啊...
<ofan> 乃门这群人啊
<imadper> ofan: .. 买这个牌子的ssd好  SuperTalent
<ofan> imadper: 为什么
<imadper> ofan: 快, 稳定
<sjd_zeus> 最近这么多人热捧SSD呀
<ofan> 我要1.8寸 zif的
<ofan> imadper: 我主要稳定
<ofan> kingspec貌似产工业用ssd的
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14797113912   这个才是工业级别的
<kk> imadper,啥网址y SuperTalent PCIE x8 RAID RWS01TE SSD 1TB MLC 1.4Gs缓存512M-淘宝网
<imadper> 吃饭去
<ofan> read endurance 写的unlimited
<namoamitabuddha> 谁弄过 github
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 这个忒贵了点
<Han_> 用ubuntu怎么链接不上
<ofan> imadper: 屁，这是pci的，肯定贵
<ofan> 工业用的都是速度慢但是超稳定 也便宜
<Han_> topic
<zodiac1111> 现在做嵌入式有前/钱途不
<sjd_zeus> 做啥只要做精了都有钱途
<zodiac1111> 消费电子方面感觉太不严谨了,就身边而言.做产品跟小孩子过家家似的
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆精
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> roylez: 这么快...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁搞过 github?
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 沉默了
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过SAP 在Linux上的部署呀
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 咋了
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 谁搞过linux puppet
<zxl>  /topic
<namoamitabuddha> .gitignore 是干什么的
<zhangjg> namoamitabuddha: 这几天刚刚在学习
<namoamitabuddha> zhangjg: 我刚碰
<zhangjg> .gitgnore 是git程序的配置目录吧
<zhangjg> 具体不知道
<zhangjg> 但是我想应该是git用来记录配置信息的
<namoamitabuddha> 一个账户能开多少个 repo
<pityonline> 晕，是用来剔除不想跟踪的文件的
<pityonline> 比如你的目录下有的配置文件有密码，你不想让 git 跟踪它，就把它写到 .gitignore 里
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<zhangjg> 学习了
<namoamitabuddha> 我是用 git add 一个个文件增加的
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 群里有人是做公益慈善的么?
<imadper> 想捐钱吗?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 只是想找同行聊聊
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 好像即使用 git add 一个个添加也都会把当前目录下的所有文件添加进去吧，我记得是事先在 .gitignore 里写入 * 表示不跟踪当前目录下任何文件，然后再用 git add 把要跟踪的文件添加进去
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我加的文件没有目录
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 第一次用这东西。我打算分享一些东西而已。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 一个账户最多开多少 repos?
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你加的文件存放于当前目录中
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 无限个吧，没试过
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用来忽略某些文件
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: git add的时候会自动忽略匹配的文件名
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我每次更新只要 git push 就行了是吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 对
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 公开的repos不限数量，私人的得交钱
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> 今天 ee竟然不在
<ofan> imadper: 天天找基友，你妹子不会寂寞么？
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] :)
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我顺便多嘴问一下吧,大家对女同性恋群体是什么印象?
<imadper> ofan: .... .... 不会
<imadper> 对偏女性的那个比较有好感, 男性化的比较难接受
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 还是传统的二元性别的刻板化观念呐~
<imadper> 听不懂
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 不过你最好还是别对女同有神马好感
<imadper> 为啥?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 绝大多数男人还是喜欢 女人气 的 女人吧
<imadper> 貌似出了这个房间, 多数的男人如你所说
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 有很多男人脑子里有个很危险的想法,就是说,女同是因为没接触男人才不喜欢男人的,所以他们觉得用性可以"纠正"她们的性取向,事实上,这是对她们的伤害
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 反而起的是反效果
<imadper> 问题是, 女同怎么会给男生这个机会来纠正呢? 不是应该直接说不喜欢的吗?
 * imadper 今天频道的主题好偏...
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我说的是,强奸
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 经过我的手报道了很多很多起这样的事儿了
<imadper> 那对多数女生 不管是不是女同来说, 都是上海
<imadper> s/上海/伤害/g
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 还有就是,好像绝大多数男人习惯于把女人物化为所谓的资源
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 女人和女人在一起就是所谓的浪费资源
<imadper> 不, 只有漂亮的女生才是资源...
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我要说的是,无论什么样的女人,她不是所谓的资源,而是独立的,有情感的人
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 不应该依附于男人
<imadper> 男人也是资源
<imadper> 都是资源, 也都是人, 不冲突
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 男人总是把女人当作衣服...
<imadper> 多数人现在没有这种想法了
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 非也,只有真正尊重女人的男人才没有这想法…
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 大多数人还是这样认为的
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 因为男权社会的优越性让男人很少去思考女人的感受
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 以为有钱、有权、有性就可以留住女人的心
<imadper> 难道现在不是女权社会?_?
<ubuntutalk> Huandong Huo 的昵称已更改为 xkhhdx。
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 许许多多的用人单位在招聘时明文警告:限男性 你认为这是女权社会的特征么?
<piggybox> well, 那还有限女性的呢
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 那我问你,大环境下,是男人强势还是女人更强势呢?
<zer4tul> 哇……今天偏得好远
<imadper> 我面试的it公司, 都是女生面试的时候很容易就进去了, 男生很困难....
<zer4tul> imadper: 因为男女比例太不协调
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 女人长久以来遭受过那么多的不公,现在男人们,你们才遭受到多少不公?
<zodiac1111> 要维护社会稳定/公司也一样
<zer4tul> imadper: 一般女生入职的欢迎场面会隆重很多吧
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 有一点点的问题就抱怨?
<imadper> zer4tul: 还没经历过, 可以猜测到是这样
<zer4tul> 话说此人是来吐槽的么/
<imadper> 貌似是你抱怨了半天 ,我们没怎么抱怨吧?
<zer4tul> 我也这么觉得
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 这个群里多少男人,就我一个女人在,骂我多抱怨两句有问题?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 那我
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 打错字了
<imadper> 没问题, 问题是, 我们没抱怨呀...
<ofan> 男人得买房
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 刚刚不是有人在说自己遭遇了求职不公么
<zer4tul> 谁有说？
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 自己去翻聊天记录吧
<ofan> 没房哪来的妹子 是吧 imadper
<zer4tul> 翻过了，没找到
<imadper> 是你刚才说, 招聘的时候限男性, 我才跟你说一下试试而已
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~ 必需的~
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 好了个吧~
<imadper> ofan: 除非是学生时代的恋情, 不然没房真没希望~
<zer4tul> 话说我对蕾丝边接受度相当高
<ofan> imadper: 哈哈毛 你有几套了
<imadper> zer4tul: 让 ofan 穿着给你看看去
<zer4tul> 但是对于这种偏激类的还真有点受不了
<imadper> ofan: 我没有, 我一个穷学生, 一个月拿着2k的实习工资, 有个毛房子!!
<zodiac1111> LGBT都很ok
<zer4tul> imadper: 这个可以有
<ofan> imadper: 2k不错，清华的都只给2k
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 哇靠,这个群里还真有人知道LGBT这个词儿啊
<imadper> LGBT是什么? 老公变态?
<imadper> ofan: 鄙校也不比清华差太多...
<ofan> imadper: 恩还有 LPBT
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 女同 男同 双性恋 跨性别者 的合称,LGBT
<zer4tul> imadper: 呃……跟蕾丝边同义
<ofan> imadper: 犇比啊
<zodiac1111> = = ofan imadper
<imadper> 哦, 学习了
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] http://blog.sina.com.cn/linules 介个是我做的博客,大家不妨看看
<ofan> imadper: 我就知道个北大清华
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y 右域拉拉资讯_新浪博客
<zer4tul> Lesbian，Gay，Bisextual，Transsextual
<zodiac1111> 话说这是不是偏题太多了
<imadper> ofan: 清华的井盖比我们学校的井盖大
<zer4tul> zodiac1111: 我也这么觉得
<imadper> ofan: 清华的女生的象腿比我们学校女生的象腿粗
<ofan> imadper: 掉进去的人多？
<imadper> ofan: 不知道....
<ofan> 清华北大中科大
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 这个群里多少人用ubuntu的?
<imadper> ofan: 但是清华的快递员明显不如我们学校的快递员穿的体面
<ofan> imadper: 你是北航？
<imadper> 很少有用ubuntu的, 不到一半
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 我是蓝翔技校
<zer4tul> 呃……在一个全是男人的房间里给一个女同资讯站点，定位错了吧
<zodiac1111> fedora linux都差不多
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 山东济南?
 * zer4tul 用arch
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04]
<ofan> imadper: 校友啊
<imadper> zer4tul: 也不都是男
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 是山东济南的那个什么蓝翔技校么?
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~ 蓝翔其实比清华nb的~~  是不是 \rs
<zer4tul> imadper: 现在说话的除了她以外都是男的吧
<imadper> zer4tul: 小心 ofan 打你
<zer4tul> imadper: ？？？
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 是不是啊
<ofan> imadper: 我觉得清华跟蓝翔还是有一定差距的
<imadper> ofan: 差距略大!
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我26号要去济南做讲师的
<zer4tul> 讲什么？
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 不知道济南是什么情况
<zer4tul> imadper: ofan打我干嘛？
<imadper> 讲师? 大学讲师吗?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 不是,是一个公益活动的讲师
<imadper> zer4tul: 因为你说都是男的
<imadper> 哦...
<zer4tul> imadper: ofan是女的？
<zodiac1111> 闻道有先后,树业有专攻
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 讲我在长春做过的一些活动的经历
<imadper> zer4tul: 不然呢???
<zer4tul> imadper: 我表示真不知道
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 济南现在天气怎样啊?
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 路况呢?
<imadper> zer4tul: 你弱爆了!
<zer4tul> imadper: 囧
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 求问呐
<ofan> imadper: 奥你是中科大？
<sjd_zeus> 嘎嘎
<imadper> zer4tul: 你不觉得 hamo 一直对 ofan 提不起兴趣吗?! 没有考虑过这究竟是为什么呢??!!!
<zer4tul> 天气看天气预报吧，好像最近两天降温。路况基本就那样了，不怎么堵车
<ofan> 记得有个北航的
<huntxu> imadper: ofan是女的？！
<imadper> ofan: 不是.... 我是中山
<sjd_zeus> 请问哪家的oracle培训比较好
<zer4tul> imadper: -__ 他俩有一腿？
<ofan> imadper: 因为你丫才搅基
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 艾玛,降温就好!!
<imadper> huntxu: ... 你不要出来卖萌好不好...
<ofan> 卧槽
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我都热晕了
<imadper> ofan: ......
<huntxu> ofan: 你是女的？！
<zer4tul> imadper: 我一直认为蛤蟆跟蛋蛋有一腿
<ofan> huntxu: 你才是女的，你们全家都是女的
<namoamitabuddha> git push 他提示 Everything up-to-date
<imadper> zer4tul: ur right
<namoamitabuddha> 这怎么回事
<_ninja> 有用微软的VSS？？？
<ofan> zer4tul: 大家都知道吧
<zodiac1111> 全小区都是女的 噗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 求助
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就是时间戳太旧了...
<huntxu> 全國都是女的
<zer4tul> ofan: 但是imadper说你跟蛤蟆有一腿啊
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 啥？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 表示已经是最新的了
<zodiac1111> 傲娇了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你touch来改一下文件就可以了吧....
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是我做修改了啊
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没保存?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: git commit
<zer4tul> 饿了，吃饭
<sjd_zeus> 谁知道北京哪家的oracle培训性价比比较高
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 新东方
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我 -m '2nd commit'
<imadper> 培训性价比都不高
<zodiac1111> 学厨师吗 = =
<zer4tul> ofan: 新东方不是讲评书的么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: git status -s 看下，如果还有没提交的就用git commit -a
<imadper> zer4tul: 是烹饪学校
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后他提示什么 尚未暂存以备提交的变更。
<zer4tul> imadper: 呃……
<linuxdemo> 大家好，在ubuntu 12.04里怎么修改系统的启动顺序
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有两个文件是 M
<ofan> zer4tul: 那是德云社
<zer4tul> ofan: 新东方啦
<imadper> linuxdemo: 默认不是已经是ubuntu先启动了吗?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: status -s
<linuxdemo> 是的
<zer4tul> ofan: 德云社是讲相声的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: git commit -a
<zer4tul> ofan: 新东方的老师上课各种鬼扯
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他打开了 vim
<imadper> zer4tul: 一个烹饪学校的老式, 有什么好龟扯的
<zodiac1111> 老罗卖完萌 都要做手机了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 抱歉，我菜鸟
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 找个git tutorial看看
<ggarlic> 新东方的笑话都差不多，听一个老师讲完再别的老师那会听到类似的版本
<imadper> ofan: 其实我一直不知道 nyfire 是男的女的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: COMMIT_EDITMSG
<ofan> imadper: 你眼里全是女的
<_ninja> /boot/grub/grub.cfg set default="0", 0 是ubuntu
<imadper> ofan: .... 这个是真不知道.
<zodiac1111> 只要知道自己是男是女就好了嘛,管别人呢
<ofan> imadper: 知道又怎样，你能推倒？
<imadper> ofan: 但是还是想知道
<ofan> imadper: 掷色子吧
<imadper> ofan: 再说了, 推倒又能怎么样, 买得起房子吗?
<zodiac1111> 好奇害死喵
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 有谁试过深圳大学的drcom客户端?电子科大可用!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381560 http://www.szu.edu.cn/nc/view.asp?id=64 这是深圳大学客户端的下载页面,包含原生Linux客户端,MAC OS X客户端,和万恶的Windows客户端... Linux客户端亲测可用,64位系统需要安装32位兼容库, ubuntu 64 …
<ofan> imadper: 买的期房又怎样，你还是要搅基的
<imadper> ofan: no no no... 从不gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> OK
<zodiac1111> 那是你没有碰到那个让你心动的男人
<imadper> zodiac1111: 看你这么说, 你是已经碰到了不止一个了...
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 推荐这个 http://github.danmarner.com/section/toc/  pro git中文版
<kk> piggybox ⇪ t: Pro Git - 目录
<zodiac1111> 暂时没有,
<imadper>   join #gaoji-cn
<zodiac1111> = =|
<ofan> "贫僧法号戒撸" "贫尼法号戒指"
<yangjia> filesystem里面有没有位置记录创建此文件系统的时间。比如说我有一个ext3的磁盘分区，我想知道这个分区是什么时间创建的。
<zodiac1111> http://www.oschina.net/news/31136/skype-source-code-leak
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ ti: 报复微软为政府加后门：Skype源代码被泄 - 开源中国
<namoamitabuddha> push -u
<ofan> yangjia: 分区记录貌似没有时间戳，至少mbr的没有
<namoamitabuddha> skype 本来就糟糕
<yangjia> ofan: 那么格式化出来文件系统有吗？
<ofan> yangjia: 那是文件的吧
<yangjia> ofan: 可不可查出来这个分区是何时格式化的
<ofan> yangjia: 貌似不行
<yangjia> ofan: 我想看到文件系统的metadata，用什么工具可以看到。
<ofan> yangjia: 意义也不大，低格可以把磁盘全部擦一遍
 * hamo 吃个饭都中枪....
<imadper> ha
<imadper> hamo: 必须的!
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在没低格吧
<hamo> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/701393c4gw1dv34otfno0j.jpg
<yangjia> ofan: 我纠结在这个问题上了。
<ofan> yangjia: 所谓metadata就是文件系统信息，不同文件系统不一样，至少mbr的没metadata,GPT的貌似也没
<yangjia> ofan: 好的，我再去放狗搜搜。。
<ofan> Nexus 7不错
<namoamitabuddha> Today, an end-user, in most cases, should never perform a low-level formatting of an IDE or ATA hard drive, and in fact it is often not possible to do so on modern hard drives outside of the factory.
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/197986.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Firefox 15 成功实现大幅降低内存占用_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 修复了内存泄露...
<lainme> ofan: 你买了？哪个方面不错
<ofan> lainme: 啥？
<ofan> lainme: 我想买，不过貌似ipad会出mini的
<ofan> lainme: 各方面都不错，四核的，分辨率也ok
<imadper> ofan: 你的ff现在会不会右键失灵什么的?
<ofan> imadper: 我不用ff
<imadper> ofan: opera?
<lainme> imadper: 不会
<ofan> imadper: 我是忠实的chrome党
<namoamitabuddha> Chromium
<imadper> ofan: chrome这东西就无所谓重不重视了吧   s/重/忠/g
<ubuntutalk> [crow wu] ubuntu12.04为什么会只能进入来宾账户而不能进入自己创建的账户呢？
<ofan> 我只用chrome
<imadper> lainme: 难道是我自己的电脑才有的问题?
<ofan> 不用chromium
<piggybox> ofan: 握手，我iphone, ipad上也用chrome
<_ninja> ubuntu eclipse vss 插件谁高过？
<ofan> piggybox: 我也是，全平台都用一个浏览器
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 要买硬盘
<MeaCulpa> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-024-1TF.htm?FPA=19
<namoamitabuddha> License: Proprietary EULA (Google Chrome Terms of Service)
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y WD 西部数据 蓝盘 1TB 台式机硬盘 - 3.5英寸 7200转 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) 64MB - 新蛋中国
<MeaCulpa> 单蝶1T, 何如？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 现在硬盘贵
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 台式2T起吧
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 家里的坏了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 买SSD吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: no
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 拆个公司的拿回去
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 1 我最不介意容量 2 我最不介意SSD
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Linux用户要SSD作甚
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 老子以后一定18G内存
<MeaCulpa> 要毛ssd
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 速度
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我16g, 还是要ssd
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 18G内存
<imadper> ofan: 浦科特的ssd挺好的
<ofan> imadper: 我买了
<MeaCulpa> 要毛ssd
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 虚拟机
<imadper> ofan: 啥? 三星?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 关键东西都跑内存里，要毛ssd
<ofan> imadper: plextor
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 我SSD+8G内存
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 没必要阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 32g内存还不错
<MeaCulpa> SSD有啥用...
<ofan> 16g不够用了
<MeaCulpa> 内存大即可，家用，有无所谓数据保存
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 程序启动快啊
<imadper> 酷胖都是用的上百g内存的大机
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 你开个libreoffice就知道效果了
<ofan> 启动和处理速度差别太多了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 家里我不用libre
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要处理啥？
<namoamitabuddha> freeflying_: libreoffice 很慢是因为硬盘？
<MeaCulpa> libreoffice从硬盘读点啥？
<ofan> 硬盘影响很多
<MeaCulpa> libreoffice要是慢...cp 去 tmpfs...
<ofan> 不过主要还是iops
<freeflying_> namoamitabuddha, 打开的时候
<MeaCulpa> 除了A片，其他全部tmpfs...
<ofan> 大内存也不要当硬盘用
<MeaCulpa> 不扯了，家里硬盘坏了，水边买个
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 要是掉电了呢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥，内存便宜阿
<namoamitabuddha> freeflying_: 我知道，打开很慢。我有时候还是需要 libreoffice
<namoamitabuddha> libre 是 free software 的意思
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 掉电？又不是关键应用
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 火狐之类，无所谓拉
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那也不方便啊
<MeaCulpa> 家里不怎么用office
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那也不行，SSD死的快
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大内存不便宜
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 公司里的都是SAS盘，拆回去也没法用...
<ofan> 不过ssd还是适合移动设备
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 家用都是ATA
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩
<MeaCulpa> hmm..就买这个蓝盘了
<MeaCulpa> 都迅雷会员了，超脱了
<MeaCulpa> SATA向后兼容不...
<MeaCulpa> 别破机器不兼容...
<palomino|working> 兼容
<palomino|working> 顶多慢点
<MeaCulpa> 速度无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘只要可靠即可，速度，容量，都无所谓
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCulpa> 家里有的是垃圾盘，挂在盒子里随时看A
<MeaCulpa> 机箱里只要一个可靠的500G
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez 去开会了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 悲催
 * MeaCulpa 用了三年ext4, 硬盘挂了，之前4年Reiser, 毛事情没有
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还在用pata?
<palomino|working> ......
<MeaCulpa> ofan: no, sata
<palomino|working> 临开会还行凶 , roylez
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sata也是ata阿，不是scsi
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 拆单位的scsi没用~~
<piggybox> 硬盘的正常寿命不都是3-5年么
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 用个２年怀了还不够吗
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 我上个SSD用了快2年了，毛的事情都没
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 要不是新的本子不能用标准的2.5的，我还继续用
<ofan> freeflying_: 什么型号的ssd
<freeflying_> ofan, intel的，具体型号不记得了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 你看错了，我用了7年
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 那是你你读写少
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: ä½ Ubuntu Boy
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 3-4年的寿命也足够了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 你要我每晚在SSD里跑编译，电驴？
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘，可靠是第一位
<freeflying_> MeaCulpa, 大内存 + tmpfs
<MeaCulpa> 深圳杂牌内存点亮即可
<MeaCulpa> 恩， 深圳杂牌内存点亮即可秒杀一切SSD
<ofan> 深圳还产内存？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_: 问题OOo这样的东西太脏，很难给他用到的东西专门挂载
<lainme> 困死了。不想做事
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷离线，pptv之类都好控制
<oneIeaf> 求grep按指定列匹配的方法
<imtxc> ha
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<ofan> oneIeaf: cut或awk吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 买车了么
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<oneIeaf> ofan: grep可以的
<ofan> oneIeaf: grep比较麻烦
<imtxc> ofan: 你到美帝多少年了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 车本下来了吧？
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 山东理工大学--陈小东 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381567 来报道， 如果ubuntu中文论坛能用discuz就好了， 偶觉得discuz的论坛更友好.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 singleboss — 2012-07-20 13:47
<ofan> gebjgd: 没，不太想买了
<oneIeaf> ofan: 某一个参数可以直接按指定的列来的
<oneIeaf> ofan: 不过，想不起了
<ofan> oneIeaf: man grep
<ofan> 我记得没有
<oneIeaf> man里面没得的
<gebjgd> ofan: 车本很重要 一定要搞个
<oneIeaf> 这个一个很神秘的参数
<ofan> gebjgd: 没车要本干嘛，只有个临时的
<oneIeaf> man没有的
<imtxc> ofan: 大佬帮忙代购个kindle吧。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 国内有kindle了
<ofan> imtxc: amazon可以直接订
<gebjgd> imtxc: 为什ä¹ä¹è¦ä»£è´­ï¼Ÿ
<kk> gebjgd say: imtxc: ไธบไปไนไน่ฆไปฃ่ดญ๏ผ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd>  ？
<namoamitabuddha> 德语？
<imtxc> 啊 可以么？我不知道。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 为什么要代购？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我当了国内不能买呢。
<worm> kk是Bot?我以为这里只有ubottu呢……
<imtxc> 没有啊，amazon.cn上只有套套卖啊
<ofan> imtxc: 淘宝什么的
<imtxc> ofan: 哦
<imtxc> kindle4 好像还分什么touch的，淘宝上乱七八糟的套餐什么的总是搞的很复杂。
<hamo> ubuntutalk: hi
<MeaCulpa> 今天果粉又要排队了
<palomino|working> 新iPad中国首发遭遇冷场排队等候人数仅30余人 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 都在香港买好了吧
<ubuntutalk> 丰甜儿 的昵称已更改为 Violet。
<imadper> hamo: 还需要包含什么别的头文件吗? 运行的时候总是说什么参数不对
<hamo> imadper: 啥？是编译报错还是运行报错》？
<imadper> hamo: 运行的时候
<imadper> hamo: 我直接输出 strerror, 是invalid argument
<imadper> hamo: 就是ioctl的那句报错的
<imadper> hamo:           result = ioctl(fd, USBDEVFS_REAPURB, receive);   那句是这么写的, receive是一个 usbdevfs_urb的指针 内存空间我也malloc好了
<Wfitovet> :p
<Wfitovet> any onw ?
<Wfitovet> one
<Wfitovet> ...
<Wfitovet> ²âÊÔ
<Wfitovet> ÓÐÈËô?
<kk> Wfitovet say: 有人么? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> imadper: 你确信你的ioctl的方法没问题？据我所知很多设备需要用一个序列的ioctl操作才能用
<imadper> hamo: 咩? 这么麻烦... 文档上没说名呀
<hamo> imadper: 你看看文档...我没用过usb设备的ioctl
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<imadper> hamo: 文档上没说有啥特殊的呀...
<LOL_> Forth有没有人学过,推荐本教程
<hamo> imadper: 你看看ret是不是-EBUSY?
<imadper> hamo: 我去看看去..
<imadper> hamo: -1  ebusy不是1吧?
<hamo> imadper: 不是...
<hamo> imadper: 这个你就要查文档查手册了...我就不了解了..
<imadper> hamo: 关键是 ,我看了另外一个项目用的这个东西, 用法跟我的差不多, 我擦! 为什么我的就不行!
<hamo> imadper: 看看他之前是不是调用了其他的ioctl命令？
<imadper> hamo: 我去看一下去
<imadper> hamo: 超级多次, 貌似传入很多结构体来设置usb设备的状态
<imadper> hamo: 这回不好办了...
<banxi1988> why my fcitx was zoomibe when start my ubuntu 12.04 ,so i can't input chinese
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo 定时调戏...
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/197979.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 微软为在Linux内核代码中使用“big boobs”表示歉意 _Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<banxi1988> when i type ctrl+space can't activate the fcitx
<banxi1988> when i start fcitx manually,then i cant turn to english,even i have set the shift hot key
<roylez> hamo: 现世残酷啊 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdgw1dv251axa9bj.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 我艹...那盔甲里得有多厚一个鞋垫啊
<Guest22612> hi all chinesew
<Guest22612> hi admin
<Guest22612> i have a question for im
<namoamitabuddha> Guest22612: Are you Chinese? If not, get into channel #ubuntu, please.
<hoxily> Guest22612: 既然你需要中文input method，那么说明你可以看得懂中文。 你好。
<Guest22612> hi
 * hamo 困..
<kk> Guest22612, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<Guest22612> i can not install chinese input
<Guest22612> hi do u know a im in hulk2 thanks
<Guest22612> i serach it for a l ong time
<ofan>  ☑穷 ☑矮 ☑挫 ☑丑 ☑90后 ☑大学生 ☑没钱 ☑没房 ☑没车 ☑没经验 ☑没背景 ☑没死
<piggybox> ofan: 够衰
<palomino|working> ..... , ofan
<Administ1ator> hi adamin
<Administ1ator> admin
<Administ1ator> hi i have a question for im
<namoamitabuddha> Administ1ator: Ubuntu?
<roylez> hamo: 夏眠了？
<hamo> roylez: 没...睡着不能...
<Administ1ator> hi who can tell me which did hulk2 use in that film thanks
<Administ1ator> which im
<namoamitabuddha> filem?
<Administ1ator> instant messenger in hulk2
<namoamitabuddha> Couldn't fcitx?
<Administ1ator> i am a chinese noone could not answer my question
<ubuntutalk> M H 的昵称已更改为 cactus。
<namoamitabuddha> Sorry, I don't know what is hulk2 so I cannot help any more.
<Administ1ator> ahollywood film?
<Administ1ator> mr green use that to connect with another scientist dont u know
<Administ1ator> how can i encrypt my messenger in irrsi thanks
<namoamitabuddha> Well, you cannot encrypt your messenger because all you say will be logged and the log file is googlable.
<namoamitabuddha> But, you can encrypt the connection between your PC and the freenode server.
<piggybox> yeah, that's all
<namoamitabuddha> s/But/However/
<Administ1ator> how can i
<namoamitabuddha> See here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/30/accessing-freenode-irc-network-via-ssl-secure-connection/ please.
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Accessing Freenode IRC network via SSL Secure Connection | Ubuntu Tutorials
<Administ1ator> but i run windoxp !
<namoamitabuddha> Oops, sorry, I do not know.
<namoamitabuddha> I know that pidgin supports IRC via SSL secure connection.
<Administ1ator> yes i try to run irc on pidgin but i fail to access
<namoamitabuddha> Oh, sorry, I've not experienced that.
<freeayu> 怎么是英语 ？
<freeayu> are u foreigners?
<namoamitabuddha> 他用英语。
<namoamitabuddha> 中文无法输入。
<Administ1ator> my system can not run chinese
<Administ1ator> how can i use irc on pidgin thanks
<Administ1ator> how can i set my port
<namoamitabuddha> You can google for some tutorials.
<Administ1ator> and server's name is it chat.freenode.net  iam using windxp
<Administ1ator> no useful information
<namoamitabuddha> chat.freenode.net or irc.freenode.net, both OK.
<_ninja> linux eclipse vss plugin 有木有人搞过呀？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 无法监视或控制任务，与后台程序的连接丢失。可能后台程序已崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381575 发行版本：ubuntu 12.04 Linux version 3.2.0-26-generic (buildd@lamiak) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:26:01 UTC 2012 包名称：更新管理器 update-ma …
<Administ1ator> how is port my default port is 7000 should i change it
<Administ1ator> ok i have log in pidgin and how can i open irc room in pidgin thanks
<namoamitabuddha>  /join #ubuntu-cn in the pop-up window.
<Administ1ator> where is pop up window
<Administ1ator> where is text blank
<namoamitabuddha> I have never used English version.
<Administ1ator> it show that have no this room
<Administ1ator> should i type in #ubuntu-cn or ubuntu-cn
<richyong> hi
<piggybox> first one, geez
<namoamitabuddha> Have you seen a window where you're talking with ChanServ?
<kk> richyong, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<namoamitabuddha> Or you have closed that window?
<richyong>  i am that guy
<namoamitabuddha> Administ1ator: Have you?
<richyong> by
<richyong>   你们好啊
<richyong>   我终于可以打汉字啦哈哈
<richyong>   问你们一下看过绿巨人2吗
<richyong> 有人吗
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] 有的
<kk> richyong, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<richyong> :-D
<richyong> 请问一下绿巨人2中用的是什么软件啊谢谢
<richyong> 还有就是irc的安全性到底有多高啊比QQ好吗谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> richyong: 什么叫做安全性？
<ggarlic_> richyong: 这个聊天室的log是公开的，so :D
<richyong> 不如后台会不会记录聊天记录啊
<namoamitabuddha> richyong: IRC 频道里所有聊天记录都可以在 Google 上得到。
<richyong> 不好意思我是菜鸟什么是log啊
<ubuntutalk> [duke] exit
<richyong> 那比QQ还糟糕啊
<sjd_zeus> 这里是开放的平台，QQ是one night平台
<namoamitabuddha> QQ 是一个专有、封闭的平台。
<richyong> 还有你们知道绿巨人2用的是什么软件吗谢谢
<sjd_zeus> 不摘掉
<sjd_zeus> 不知道
<richyong> 那个软件可以加密私聊的啊， 好像pidgin 有加密的插件吗
<sjd_zeus> pidgin有加密插件
<richyong> 你们都不知道可能是杜撰的吧 根本没有这个东西
<richyong> 在那里下啊 能传个给我吗谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> IRC 私聊的内容无法通过 google 得到。
<namoamitabuddha> 但是在 freenode 服务器上有记录。
<sjd_zeus> ubuntu的软件仓库里
<panda-z> http://www.36kr.com/p/137363.html
<kk> panda-z,啥网址y 基于Web标准的Firefox OS已能下载日常构建版，支持在X86桌面环境运行及测试 | 36氪
<namoamitabuddha> Firefox OS ...
<richyong> freenode的记录中共搞的到手吗谢谢
<sjd_zeus> 要想私密点，自己去搭个irc服务器不就得了
<piggybox> 搞到又怎样？
<richyong> 聊天纪律啊
<sjd_zeus> 聊天需要纪律吗
<richyong> 纪律
<richyong> 记录
<sjd_zeus> 只要不杀人放火，爱怎么扯蛋就怎么扯呗
<alvin_rxg> richyong: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<richyong> 好像pidgin有自带的加密选项吗
<panda-z> http://jandan.net/2012/07/20/firefox-os-desktop.html
<kk> panda-z,啥网址y 闲得蛋疼：在电脑上玩玩Firefox OS 手机系统
<piggybox> 这里是公共聊天室，你自己加密又有什么用
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] xmbc怎么播放不了f4v啊
<sjd_zeus> 我的goagent代理怎么突然不能用了
<richyoung> 加密是针对私聊的吗谢谢
<richyoung> :-(
<ubuntutalk> Yuenshu Fong 的昵称已更改为 duke。
<alvin_rxg> richyoung: 加密是你的客户端和服务器之间的传输加密。服务器再转发给别人就不加密了
<ubuntutalk> jun wang 的昵称已更改为 griffin。
<richyoung> 那这样有什么意思呢加密
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 两颗X5260 ，Ubuntu 10.4 只认8个核，请问是不是系统的问题呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381578 两颗X5260 ，每个CPU是6核的，装Ubuntu 10.4 后只认8个核，请问是不是系统的问题呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wadeking — 2012-07-20 15:42
<richyoung> 这文问个弱智问题，如果我已开机就用翻墙软件 那么是不是就侦测不到我的真实ip啦谢谢
<ubuntutalk> 破小白 的昵称已更改为 joc。
<ubuntutalk> joc 的昵称已更改为 joc_。
<richyoung> 要是支持QQ就好啦
<namoamitabuddha> 啥支持 QQ
<richyoung> pidgin encryptom 打不开网站啊
<richyoung> nsis erro 是什么意思啊
<richyoung> 我下pidgin encryptom 打不开 显示的是这个  谁知道啊
<ofan> richyoung: 选上ssl,端口7000
<richyoung> 已经选上啦
<richyoung> 本来就开启这个选项的啊
<hamo> roylez: 电车男..
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 我歌曲的信息编码明明是GBK，为毛rhythmbox还乱码，banshee就不会乱？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁知道cpu降频能降到多少？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381584 2.2G Hz的奔腾双核，安装debian后，温度比win7下高很多。 用cpufrequtils降频并不理想，下面是降频后（降到1.2Hz）的温度(系统接近闲置，只开了firefox上网)： wendu.png 我记得一篇帖子上说：cpu温度最好不要 …
<jyfl987> gfrog: hamo roylez 有认识搞计算机视觉方面的人么？
<zodiac1111>  jion #opencv
<roylez> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> 我已经join了
<jyfl987> 也发问了 在等答复
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 你是不是搞这方面的？
<zodiac1111> jyfl987: 只是看过一点点而已.甚至连新手都算不上. :)
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 那你为何对这个有兴趣呢？ 还是想交作业 如果是后者 你有没有师兄师弟对这个很在行的？
<zodiac1111> jyfl987: 之前做个类似"课程设计"性质的东西.只是简单的用了一下:读取图像文件/ 利用编码库编成视频/ 图像反色之类的入门功能.我也没有这方面的师兄弟.都是看网上的教程
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 那有没有比较好的入门教程介绍下？ 我感觉未来模糊计算很有意义
<namoamitabuddha> 模糊计算？
<zodiac1111> jyfl987:  中文的资料 http://www.opencv.org.cn/index.php/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5 英文的就看看官网的说明书. github上有一些人写的入门小程序
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 首页 - OpenCV China ：图像处理,计算机视觉库,Image Processing, Computer Vision
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我自己造的， 就是不太直接判断的 比如 anti-spam用贝叶斯算法  不过好像都跟概率统计有点关系
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 我不是说opencv 我说的是 计算机视觉
<namoamitabuddha> 我只知道 1+1 = 2 答案唯一
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对啊 这个简单  人人都可判断  但是如果说这个信件是垃圾邮件  就很模糊了
<zodiac1111> jyfl987: 我对计算机视觉目前也仅限于了解opencv这个库.具体思想还很不明晰. 我是从具体实现往上推导 的方法学习的.毕竟理论基础不甚好
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 我就想学点理论呢
<zodiac1111> jyfl987: 这个我没有什么话语权,建议"精通"概率论,线性代数,矩阵这些的东西,对于图像,就是类比成矩阵(就我所知)
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 原来是这些  那我得去补补基础了
<cfy> 杭州。。。
<cfy> 谁在杭州。。。
<cfy> 今天没啥人？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 用联想Y480，又想尝试ubuntu的各位看过来。我们一起折腾 这些该死的驱动啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381594 先说下我本本的缺少驱动的情况。装的ubuntu12.04 1、650M Nvidia显卡 HD4000集成显卡 双显卡驱动搞不定。 2、声卡驱动未装好（耳机插孔里面的红灯是 …
<palomino|working> ..... , cfy
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你有空？来帮忙？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥东西？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 拍代码啊
<cfy> palomino|working: 我明天去看各nb学校表演他们的自动寻迹小车。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥东西的代码？
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> google自动驾驶汽车?
<cfy> palomino|working: 简单的寻迹，特殊的地面。。。
<palomino|working> 喔...
<cfy> palomino|working: 你是杭州的么？
<palomino|working> 不是
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦。。。
<zodiac1111> 飞思卡尔 智能小车?
<cfy> zodiac1111: ....
<cfy> zodiac1111: 你知道？
<zodiac1111> cfy: 看过 观战
<cfy> zodiac1111: 呵呵
<ubuntutalk> Huatuo Yu 的昵称已更改为 leanman。
<zodiac1111> cfy: 去年在浙大.很厉害液
<hamo> cfy: 你做智能车的比赛？
<cfy> hamo: 是。。
<cfy> hamo: zodiac1111: 唉，组对吃饭去了。。
 * cfy afk
<zodiac1111> cfy: ...我就去打酱油,凑热闹.当时正好在公司旁边 :)
<yall> 'ls
<yall> > Time.now
<kk> yall, 2012-07-20 17:50:39 +0800
<yall> 发现个装蛋的。难道是假的？
<jiero> 为啥没人没活动啊。凋零了。
<hexboot> jireo:什么意思
<yall> jiero: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:%E5%8B%95%E5%93%A1%E4%BB%A4/%E7%AC%AC%E5%8D%81%E6%AC%A1%E5%8B%95%E5%93%A1%E4%BB%A4
<kk> yall ⇪ t: 维基百科:動員令/第十次動員令 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> hexboot: 这里太不活跃了。
<jiero> yall: 没有足够的名词。
<yall> jiero: 机器人？
<jiero> yall: y的wiki里都是些傻瓜acg文章。
<yall> jiero: 咋可能。 https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:%E6%96%B0%E6%9D%A1%E7%9B%AE%E6%8E%A8%E8%8D%90/%E5%80%99%E9%80%89。
<hexboot> jireo:今天星期五，只有屌丝才来这呢
<kk> yall ⇪ t: 维基百科:新条目推荐/候选 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<zodiac1111> http://wiki.moegirl.org/Mainpage
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书 - wiki.moegirl.org
<yall> .
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 那高富帅都去去拍拍拍了么 - -
<hexboot> :(，只能眼瞅着
<jiero> yall: 看来看去，全是新闻。。。
<jiero> 更没意思了，成了历史百科
<jiero> 算了。。。中文wikipedia提供的根本没有我关心的东西。。。
<hexboot> 时效性不高。关乎历史的地方才参考一下
<hexboot> 扩展性也不强
<jiero> hexboot: 星期五怎么了。。。去酒吧/
<hexboot> jiero: 经济滑坡。。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问笔记本显卡GTX570M对UBUNTU的支持问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381603 最近X201i已经顺利升级了12.04；因为暗黑3，新入了个F630X的笔记本，配置为I7-2670QM，8G DDR3 1600MHz内存，GTX570M显卡等，新装了12.04ubuntu，进系统发现显示有问题，只有1024*768和800*600两种分辨 …
<hexboot> kk: 论坛里的大牛比这靠谱
<kk> hexboot, 你有办法把别人放心。  ㍪ 
<jiero> 暗黑三好玩么。。。
<hexboot> 你这个问题太具局限性了，我觉得还是联系下官方的客服
<jiero> 丫丫。 firefox os 测试不怎么好。。。设置界面和android一个破样。。。
<jiero> 为啥没有圆通型屏幕的手机，N9是圆弧，不容易贴膜，圆筒就没这问题，宽度还能增大
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: android 不完全是ifree 的吧
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: free不free和界面设计没关系把
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我首先关心是否 libre
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我抱怨 firefox os 的设置界面不学好。学android
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 浙江的？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: what?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 问你是在哪个省哦
<jiero> 都跑了
<jiero> 真是的。
<hexboot> 。。washing clothes
<namoamitabuddha> whatever.
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 美女有难，你怎忍心不救。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381605 装上compiz fusion 和“CompziConfig设置管理器。一切的一切都就绪来。为什么compiz options 是灰色对？ 如图所示。这是什么情况.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 woshicuo — 2012-07-20 18:25
<jiero> roylez_  huntxu 都骚一下瞧瞧
 * jiero 感觉快冻死了
<hexboot> kk:你没看到那个下面的评论么？都说不能用呢
 * jiero 钻睡袋了
<jiero> hexboot: 。。。
<kk> hexboot, 我看到一台电脑的书呆子。  ㍪ 
<jiero> hexboot:  kk 就是这个 频道的主持人
<jiero> hexboot 你也是电脑嘛。。。。
<hexboot> ...kk是 bot么？
<jiero> kk; hexboot 是bot 吗？
<hexboot> :(
<jiero> kk 你倒是回答啊
<hexboot> 俺是活人
<jiero> 交给 kk 决定
<kk> jiero, “它”是什么？  ㍪ 
<cfy> jiero: 罗杰
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] kk 一直都是bot啊,都是了几年了..
<hexboot> ubuntutalk是bot吗？
<hexboot> ：D
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 是啊..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 也是bot
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] :D
<hexboot> :D
<zodiac1111> gtalk同步过来的 = =
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] nani?
<zodiac1111> 不是吗
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 不是吧
<zodiac1111> 啊?你是用什么客户端
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 用的pidgin哦亲
<jiero> cfy:  你那里吃百合不
<zodiac1111> 喜闻乐见的 百合
<jiero> 为什么有的浙江人不知道吃百合有的知道呢。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] cfy: 你可以说,什么都吃 - -
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 百合是什么
<zodiac1111> 百合 绿豆 莲子 汤
<cfy> jiero: 不知道啥是百合。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。
<jiero> cfy: 可能杭州才那样叫
<cfy> jiero: 不是。我不太认识那些东西
<jiero> cfy: 宁波都不是
<cfy> jiero: 你在杭州？！
<jiero> cfy: 不是拉。只是我知道2个人在杭州的，知道百合
<cfy> jiero: .哦。
<ubuntutalk> [phoenixlzx] 百合？是写这个群的百合嘛？
<jiero> cfy: 我奶奶的妹妹以前经常寄来。
<zodiac1111> 有点苦
 * jiero 喜欢橄榄、百合，讨厌竹笋菌类。。。
<zodiac1111> 金针菇
<jiero> 特别是香菇。。。太恶心了。
<jiero> 金针菇和银耳倒是能吃些。大概是黑色的菌类有特殊恶心物质。。
<zodiac1111> 粘稠的,
<jiero> zodiac1111: 杭州的？
<yall> all: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:%E5%8B%95%E5%93%A1%E4%BB%A4/%E7%AC%AC%E5%8D%81%E6%AC%A1%E5%8B%95%E5%93%A1%E4%BB%A4
<jiero> microcai: 小菜
<kk> yall ⇪ t: 维基百科:動員令/第十次動員令 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<zodiac1111> jiero: 非杭州本地人士
<jiero> yall: 组织一下编写全国小吃我就参加。
<jiero> zodiac1111: 哦。
<jiero> zodiac1111: 我也不是。20年不去了
<yall> jiero: 这应该算入世界各地。
<zodiac1111> jiero: 儿时在上海
<zodiac1111> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B0%8F%E5%90%83%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8 小吃<-吃货
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ t: 小吃列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> zodiac1111: 唔。上海我只20年前经过其火车站。。。
<jiero> zodiac1111: 如果点心也计入小吃。。。那就要扩容2倍以上了把。。。
<zodiac1111> jiero: 对吃的认识仅限于保持饿不死的范畴 = =
<zodiac1111> 生物学上称 进食 = =
<jiero> zodiac1111: 等去了外地，就知道。。。原来我以前的吃法，别人都闻所未闻
<jiero> zodiac1111: 哦。我也是吧。不过，保持营养。。。
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭呀。
<jiero> cfy: 我8.1去广东。然后不久又要返回那里。。。
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。
<hamo> roylez_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1dv3ibn21fmj.jpg
<roylez_> hamo: out 10å¹´
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) hamo
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez_
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez_
<cfy> 丰富表情。。。。
<zodiac1111> 颜文字卖萌
<lainme> 这都是ibus的？
<zodiac1111> ibus+1 555
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 似乎是ibus
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Cairo-dock和GLX dock有什么区别，12.04下用哪个好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381613 如题，用哪个好呢？从效果和稳定性2方面考虑 统计信息: 发表于 由 abbcbbdd — 2012-07-20 19:22
<RuiZi> 无聊呢。。
<RuiZi> 有什么好玩的吗
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 玩 bot
<RuiZi> 人工智能？
<RuiZi> 把电脑装了个 MAC 。。
<RuiZi> 用着不爽 又在装 WIN7
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 什么人工智能?
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] mac本来就不爽,..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 用来用去还是linux爽..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 没救了
<namoamitabuddha> RuiZi: 远离 专有软件
<RuiZi> 装PC上不爽
<RuiZi> 苹果电脑还可以
<RuiZi> 我不远离 我都用
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 用过你就知道痛苦了
<RuiZi> 现在桌子上 4个显示器 3台电脑
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 一个是要$
<RuiZi> MAC UBUNTU WIN7 都有
<RuiZi> 然后共享了 鼠标键盘
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 加一个问题是软件体积太大了下载得痛苦啊
<RuiZi> 4屏穿越
<namoamitabuddha> 专有软件限制使用者对软件使用的自由
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 一个1m的软件到了mac上就会变成50M..
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 同样 的功能
<lainme> blambin 因为要把依赖的都打包进去？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 可以是吧
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 这个太坑了
<lainme> irssi怎么能补全gtalk那边的人名呢？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04下艾普宽带ADSL拨号问题，太蛋疼了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381621 win7+ubuntu12.04双系统，艾普2M宽带ADSL拨号连接，win7下测速可以到700+k/s，ubuntu下我是直接在网络处设置ADSL连接上网（可以上网），看个视频速度也可以到好几百K/S …
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 手动
<lainme> blambin 我觉得可以弄个插件，这样敲太麻烦了
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 怎么回复那个帖子?
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 插件不通用啊
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 为啥用 gtalk?
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 还要要求通用性
<RuiZi> ubuntu 现在已经很完美了
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu 不是完全自由的
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 教我怎么回复贴子?
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: ubuntutalk 这bot，在两边传话啊。另一边是一个gtalk群
<RuiZi> 一般人 用不了那么自由的
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 我知道。我问为啥用 gtalk 群，而不上 irc
<Freebuilder> 有没有用 ArgoUML 的？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] kk
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: List of Free GNU/Linux Distributions - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 我这里的原因是irc老是连不上.
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 等 到三更半夜的时候才会正常
<zodiac1111> freenode 一些服务器被屏蔽了
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 原来是这样
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 而且这样也方便了些
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 手机啊什么都方便
<Freebuilder> ubuntutalk, 换端口
<Freebuilder> ubuntutalk, 我的默认 6667 也连不上，换 6666 就连上了。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 换了,
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 没用的
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntutalk 支持私聊么？
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 可以不支持吧
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，你是用手机啊
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 不是叫劲
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 我用电脑
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 我就是想一号
<hamo> roylez_ 尾席，东西整好了？
<vincent_wang> .
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] ..
<kukey> 大家有没有遇到过NERDTree插件在普通账户下无法打开，但是在root下却能打开这种情况？
<fzfh> `h
<ubuntutalk> 张威 的昵称已更改为 but。
<kukey> fzfh: F兄，这个`h是什么意思？
<yagnb> kukey: 你把NERDTree放哪了
<kukey> ～/.vim
<stardiviner> yagnb: 我放/root 了
<hqy662> 虽然现在android很火热，但我还是很期待ubuntu或fedora平板
<yagnb> 。。。root的~/.vim里？
<stardiviner> hqy662: 啥智能手机, 啥个平板电脑, 都不期待, 咋还用50块的小手机
<kukey> yagnb: ....当然不是啦，是$
<hqy662> 还能用呀？
<kukey> yagnb: 这个我很清楚的
<stardiviner> 其实我觉得ubuntu平板什么的,不会火的. linux一直不是大众要的.
<kukey> 最后应该会融合的吧
<hqy662> 以后windows平板有可能可以改装linux系统
<yagnb> kukey: 那不清楚了。。放自己的.vim里 root应该不能用NERDTree才对
<kukey> yagnb: 所以我才问大家有没有碰到过这种离奇的问题
<kukey> yagnb: 我连源里的都试过了
<stardiviner> yagnb: 用root能打开是因为root能打开一切文件, 普通用户无法打开是因为你没权限, 去检查你打开的那个目录的权限
<stardiviner> yagnb: 打错nick了..
<stardiviner> kukey: 用root能打开是因为root能打开一切文件, 普通用户无法打开是因为你没权限, 去检查你打开的那个目录的权限
<kukey> yagnb: 我试过了，我都尝试过chmod 777
<yagnb> stardiviner: 不是啊。。放在自己的.vim目录里面 root用vim的时候不会加载那个插件的把
<stardiviner> yagnb: ok, 如果你放在用户的.vim里,那root目录下应该没有nerdtree插件可以加载才对... 你哪来的nerdtree?
<vincent_wang> .
<stardiviner> yagnb: shit, 我又搞错对象了, 你们的名字我第一次见, 不熟悉
<yagnb> stardiviner: 好吧。。。。。所以感觉肯定是放错地方了吧
<stardiviner> kukey: 不是chmod 777 后就一定是777了, 要ls -al检查下
<stardiviner> yagnb: 有可能,
<xxc> geoko平板会火么
<stardiviner> 人呢? 问题解决了? kukey, 跑了?
<hexboot> 老家附近刚地震
<hexboot> 4.9J，余震3.3
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 那又开始恐怖了
<ubuntutalk> [pigman] :)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我用硬盘安装更新到12.04后，会多了一个149mb的文件系统呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381629 [img]/home/ldc/图片/2012-07-20%2021:28:02的屏幕截图.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 白菜汤 — 2012-07-20 21:32
<hqy662> 原来有文本界面的网页浏览器，真够拉风
<stardiviner> hqy662: 还有命令行的浏览器,比如curl,wget 加 less之类的. 更加拉风
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac329171
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 【年度最强国产吐槽神作】2012末日之战！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hqy662> freenode有没有灌水频道？
<adam8157> hamo: 感激涕零 正无聊呢
<hamo> adam8157 我也是啊...
<hamo> adam8157 长城怎么样？
<adam8157> hamo: 没看着, 刚上山十米 遇到个岔路, 我们果断走错了
<hamo> adam8157 难道lijian的光环又生效了？
<adam8157> hamo: 往回走的时候还跟着lijian走错了
<adam8157> hamo: 本来就是错路, 原路返回都错了...
<hamo> adam8157 lijian神光环啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 佩服的不行
<hamo> adam8157 话说devel是不都去了？
<adam8157> hamo: wpan去了
<hamo> adam8157 没说啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 没说啥啊
<hamo> adam8157 额，我怨念啊！
<hamo> adam8157 你啥时候搬家来着？
<adam8157> hamo: 8月底到期
<Guest80486> 你们的ubuntu 休眠有问题吗
<hqy662> 问问为啥fedora官网有bt下载而没有emule下载？
<hamo> roylez_: 在不尾席？
<roylez_> hamo: 刚开完一个
<roylez_> hamo: 半小时后还有一个
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 现在有没有什么便宜的可以刷机的无线路由？100以下的
<hamo> roylez_: 可能么？
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 还没找房子
<hamo> adam8157 看尾席问那个问题
<adam8157> hamo: 不晓得啊
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 703n咯
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328704
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 妹子，你能在弱智点吗？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 笨蛋
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<gfrog_> hamo: mo
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog_> adam8157: 今天累爆了啊，爬了2小时的山，下了一个半小时的山。
<hamo> gfrog_: 你们也去雁翅了？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我上次跟着春哥爬了20+山头都没说呢
<hamo> adam8157 跟着春哥你还敢说累...
<gfrog_> hamo: 毛儿雁翅，云蒙山
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你跟春哥一起去可以得永生啊。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 这次膝盖又完蛋了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你没做保护啊? 有老伤的得注意啊
<cfy> 星期五？！
<gfrog_> adam8157: 带了护膝，但是不太管用，我得搞更高等级的护膝了。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 搞个假腿
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你背我算了
<cfy> iGoogle: <gfrog_> adam8157: 你背我算了
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> gfrog_: 你要搞更gaoji的腿？
<gfrog_> hamo: ...
<kukey> yagnb: 谢谢了，兄弟，我找到问题的根源了，我可能是没有配置.vimrc文件，或者是没有启用文件类型和自动识别功能吧
<kukey> yagnb: 我直接从/etc下复制了一份vimrc文件过来，就可以使用了
<ubuntutalk> Mikoto Yu 的昵称已更改为 Asuna。
<ubuntutalk> Selio Genesis 的昵称已更改为 Selio。
<Guest27299> 大家好，我在KDE环境下使用文件观察器这个插件显示中文乱码，不知各位有谁遇到过？？
<ubuntutalk> chris yuanjian 的昵称已更改为 karl。
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 为什么一个人都没有
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] 有。。
<Cherrot> 冒泡……
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] = =
<ubuntutalk> [karl] :-O
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] <(▰˘◡˘▰)>
 * Cherrot 今天北京是啥破天气啊6
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] 不在北京表示神马都不知道
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 什么天气啊？
<Cherrot> 什么情况 怎么多了这么多中括号君？
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] = =
<piggybox> Cherrot: 是gtalk bot那边的人在说话
<Cherrot> ubuntutalk: are you a bot?
<Cherrot> piggybox: 我就说！ 汗。。
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 难怪我的昵称不能用中括号？晕～
<Cherrot> piggybox: 谁投放进来的？
<piggybox> Cherrot: 不知道
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 这个群主要是用来干什么的呀？我刚加入
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] +1
<djzhan> ubuntutalk, 这里都是ubuntu爱好者
<djzhan> ubuntutalk, 这个不叫群，这叫讨论区
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 哦哦，原来如此，幸会幸会～
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 我错了，叫讨论区
<djzhan> 这里什么人都可以进来，都可以发言。
<djzhan> 不过中国人用这个的很少。
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 貌似是的，不过我觉得这个gtalk挺好用的
<djzhan> 你是在gtalk上用的？？
<Cherrot> gtalk群很吵就是
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 对的，irc可能好一点
<djzhan> gtalk帽似没有linux版本的
<Cherrot> djzhan: 因为不需要嘛……
<Cherrot> djzhan: XMPP客户端多了去 功能比win下gtalk客户端完善的多
<djzhan> Cherrot, 这样呀。我还想在linux下装一个呢
<Cherrot> djzhan: 没有pidgin / empathy?
<djzhan> 有呀，这个能用吗？？
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] 正在用empathy。。
<ubuntutalk> [karl] empathy带gtalk通信协议的
<djzhan> ubuntutalk, 哦，我试试。
<Cherrot> djzhan: 当然
<Cherrot> Asuna:那你咋不上IRC
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] = =不知为何一直在断网。。懒得弄
<ubuntutalk> Michael Hu 的昵称已更改为 树叶。
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ubuntutalk> [Asuna] = =hello
<ubuntutalk> [树叶] :-D
<ubuntutalk> [karl] :-)
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 这个不是中文的群么/lh
<Asuna> = =
<ubuntutalk> [karl] 是的
<Asuna> 换了IRC。。
<ubuntutalk> [树叶] 是中文的
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 我还以为是国外的人多的，中午看就两讲英语的就屏蔽了。。。
<Asuna> (￣▽￣")
<djzhan> irc不错，我就用xchat上
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 感觉好不习惯啊，窗口最大化才能有菜单栏，有什么解决办法么？
<Cherrot> 全局菜单
<Cherrot> 都在最上面
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 很多程序都是啊，只有窗口最大化才有菜单，小窗口没有不方便，有些软件小窗口才好操作才美观啊
<Cherrot> 是Unity吧，不管是不是最大化 菜单都在的  鼠标移到屏幕最上面就浮现了
<Cherrot> 统一的全局菜单节省了窗口尺寸，不过老移动鼠标有点不爽。  这玩意儿用习惯了挺爽，用不习惯就换一个
<Asuna> 瞬间就习惯了。。
<Cherrot> 原来 xchat-gnome!=xchat
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 哦 我还没习惯，不知到最上面的是当前窗口的
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 还以为是系统的菜单
<Asuna> = =
<Cherrot> 可以试试 gnome-shell   也可以折腾点别的....
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 我以为最大化的时候才是当前窗口的
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 面板上的那个工作区切换器能去掉的么？别的都可以那个好像不行
<ubuntutalk> [cactus] 反正那个记得快捷键也不会去点，想去掉
<Asuna> 晚安。。睡觉去了
<ofan> ssd到了 哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛用？
<ofan> gebjgd: 放系统 和 虚拟机
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用虚拟机
<gebjgd> ofan: 多少钱买的
<gebjgd> ofan: 多大？
<ofan> gebjgd: 256G
<ofan> gebjgd: $299
<alvin_rxg> 299 US$ = 245.706303 Euros     &&&& 可以买两块这个 http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/festplatten-computerzubehor-allgemein/25-samsung-ssd-830-serie-mit-128gb-fur-11390-e/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weehaade+%28weehaa.de+-+das+Paradies+f%C3%BCr+Schn%C3%A4ppchenj%C3%A4ger%29
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 2,5″ Samsung SSD 830 Serie mit 128GB für 99,90 € – Update2 | weehaa.de
<alvin_rxg> 这个便宜哦～但没比较过具体的参数   http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/festplatten-computerzubehor-allgemein/ssd-samsung-830er-serie-256gb-mz-7pc256bww-fur-175-e/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y SSD Samsung 830er Serie 256GB MZ-7PC256B/WW für 175 € – Desktop Upgrade Kit für 179,90 € | weehaa.de
<alvin_rxg> cc gebjgd
<gebjgd> ofan: 你真有钱
<knownbad> 肯定是Intel的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你都买不起的
<knownbad> 我是买不起。  正偷用公司的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没下班？
<knownbad> 蛤？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啥
<knownbad> 下什么班？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 周5下班啊
<knownbad> 1330？
<knownbad> 我又不是在希腊？
<knownbad> 妈的，C:\Windows怎么膨胀到20G的？
<knownbad> 噢，16G而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司的机器？
<knownbad> 是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们只有win机器了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我上面一堆xming配置
<knownbad> 蛤？  不是opensuse吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是啊。不是早就每人一台tp t520了么
<knownbad> 这么大一台？
<knownbad> 还是德国人有钱，或是有眼光。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是和你说过么 公司给配的
<knownbad> 我以为是你要求的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 分辨率是1920X1080的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是 每个人都如此
<knownbad> 都docking station + 24"？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<knownbad> 那可以了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在准备换工作
<knownbad> 这么好。
<knownbad> 去Mecede?
<alvin_rxg> bosch?
<alvin_rxg> google?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不去 找家做软件的公司
<gebjgd> knownbad: 网络 java类的
<knownbad> 还是正道。
<knownbad> 其实看你要钱还是要前。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要钱又要闲
<gebjgd> knownbad: 工业编程太累 项目 而且要求高
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出错就是大问题
<knownbad> 应该机会不多，除非去政府机关。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多的是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国很多
<knownbad> 嗯，加油。  要找着就生两个孩子吧。
<alvin_rxg> 赶紧生俩孩子吧～ xD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是打算
<gebjgd> knownbad: 先买车 换工作 搬家 生孩子
<knownbad> 生活稳定就可以生了，我现在才了解完美的时机就是现在。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国有给孩子的钱
<knownbad> 我要是真生了得拖着年迈的身子追的小孩跑。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们算是耽误了
<knownbad> 我妈之前还担心我能否负担或是老婆是否安定下来了。
<knownbad> 我回现实里并无选择如果真要生小孩。
<knownbad> 再晚些我就带不动了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 只是跟你共享个想法。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以啊 我们准备明年要
<gebjgd> knownbad: 换工作 换房子 换城市
<knownbad> 换个老婆？
<alvin_rxg> @caoegg: 客服：你好，很高兴为您服务！客户：你好，请问是顺丰镖局吗？客服：。。。不好意思，是顺丰速运！客户：这里有趟镖，派人来接一下！客服：.......!!! ZZ
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没这个想法
<knownbad> 有时还觉得单身的好。
<piggybox> 在国外能结还是早结婚的好，我朋友相亲相得累死
<alvin_rxg> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ed7a9a7jw1dv38b46zlng.gif
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你结婚了没？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 结了
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c82-RJxdFK4
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - Elephant Snack :D
<knownbad> gebjgd: 给你当点心。
<kk>  06:38
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-21
<linvex1> 大家好~~~
<kk> linvex1, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<linvex1> 我来串门
<linvex1> 我遇到了点问题
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 神马问题
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 神牛问题
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 呵呵
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] :-/
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 哈喽啊,兄弟们
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 哈喽啊
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 群里肿么突然这么安静了
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 今天都休息嘛   哪像我们还要上班啊
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 艾玛,今天周末了?>
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 可不是周末了 还要上班的伤不起啊
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我养病中呢,没感觉啊… 每天都是一样按点儿吃药...
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 养病也很好啊  还有护士可以调戏
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 我是在家嗑药的说,中药...
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 你家哪的
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 中医好使不
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 辽源
<Cherrot> 这年头 油条精都有了……
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 辽源 还不太远
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 病刚好家里就逼着我回长春上课...
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 话说一直想找个好点中医 给调理调理身体
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 你想调啥?
<Cherrot> 除了调例假 想不出还有什么好调的了
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 调气
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 夏天养肝,冬天养身
<ubuntutalk> [右域拉拉] 肾
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • ubuntu衍生版有没滚动更新的呵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381671 统计信息: 发表于 由 jtshs256 — 2012-07-21 9:01
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 气血不足啊
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 现在血压各种低
<Cherrot> 哦 哈哈 差不多～
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 呵呵
<piggybox> 我老婆总说: 藿香正气，包治百病 -_-
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] .......
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 晚上少打点
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 知道不
<jiero> 佛山无影脚好学嘛？
<jiero> 要1个月跑广州2次。
<jiero> Cherrot: 樱桃萝卜
<jiero> Cherrot: 你在疼嘛？
<Cherrot> jiero: 在疼～
<Cherrot> jiero: 一个月跑广州两次干吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 顺道帮个葡萄牙富婆搬运东西到中国
<Cherrot> jiero: 原来是被包养了 lol
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 把你女友接到北京了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 还没  还没落脚呢  住酒店里暂时
<jiero> Cherrot: 唔。
<jiero> Cherrot: 策反麻花，开放的任务交给你了
<Cherrot> jiero: 比较困难 目测他不喜欢搞基
<jiero> Cherrot: 你更不喜欢不是
<Cherrot> jiero: 你的汉语 is poor ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 不就少了个逗号么。
<jiero> Cherrot: 还有问号
<Cherrot> jiero: 逗号在哪？
<jiero> 你更不喜欢，不是？
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯哪 有妹纸，不搞基，爱惜生活爱自己～
<hamo> Cherrot: ...
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 去搞定这个萝卜
 * Cherrot 可见到蛤蟆哥心中总会有一股冲动……
<hamo> Cherrot: 有妹纸，不搞基，乃的生活就会缺少一半乐趣的...
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆哥早安～～
<jiero> hamo: 这萝卜在酒店里，正好合适
 * hamo 搞基的事情，少说多做才是真理...
<Cherrot> hamo: 果然深谙此道。。。。
 * hamo 匿了...
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 这是ubuntu论坛，还是搞基论坛？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 我上错了？
<Cherrot> ubuntu  搞基  有区别么？  lol
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 你狠！
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 听说软件工程师35就要转型，真的假的？
<jiero> 2035年？
<jiero> 看得好远啊。
<Cherrot> 软件工程师是什么？ 能吃么？
<jiero> Cherrot: wordnet没得整么。
<jiero> Cherrot: 又有人加入软件工程学习了
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 网上说的，35岁就没多少公司要了
<jiero> 哦。
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] linus不是40了吗，人还在编程，是吗？
<jiero> linus 50了把
<jiero> 63年的
<jiero> 还是？？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 50了？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 更好，50还没转不也行吗？
<jiero> 哦。看错。是 43。。。
<jiero> 人家是管理员了
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 靠！
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 他现在自己还写吗？
<jiero> 人家的工作。
<jiero> 40岁以上的都是高级人员了吧，不知道。
<jiero> 你问ee干嘛。
<jiero> 大概就是日日画图写脚本。。。
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 二批报软件工程还靠谱吗？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 我爸说报电气
 * Cherrot 断线？
<Cherrot> hi
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] �——这问号是怎么打出来的？
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Cherrot> 乱码了就会见到了
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 像是有人故意打的。
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] |-)
<Cherrot> 那就复制粘贴吧～ 最方便
<jiero> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH: ‘WE DIDN’T WANT UBUNTU TO END UP LIKE WINDOWS 8′
<jiero> 真红影。。。你有没搞错，要干一行多少年啊。3年就嫌多了`
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 什么意思？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 我说过“3年嫌多“吗？
<jiero> 软件工程太专了——只是帮工，所以一辈子不扩展的话一直是打工的
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 听说能转为管理员 的人不多？
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] 能转成什么工作？
<jiero> 都不是学校教的
<jiero> 自学
<jiero> 所以你想报啥都自由
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 土建把  好找工作
<jiero> 恩。那个确实好找
<jiero> 拆了建建了拆，都为后代找后路
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 中国城市化道路 20年也走不完
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 所以 土建大有可为啊
<jiero> 神州大地满城市
<jiero> 需要一望无际的建筑才好
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] :-D
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 终于找到了在VirtualBox下安装Ubuntu的调整分辨率方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381676 呵呵，以前用VirtualBox虚拟Ubuntu，分辨率只有800×600，新版的12.04出来了，也只能你到1024×768，可是我笔记本是15寸屏幕，分辨率1366×768，要怎么调整呢？（以下内容均 …
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] 今天很安静哦
<Cherrot> 擦 又断线一次……
<ubuntutalk> [Tyler Ling] 大家好，这里是新人一只:)
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] 哦，HI
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 大家好 新人报道
<ubuntutalk> [Tyler Ling] :-D
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] ubuntusoft.com 更换服务器了
<ubuntutalk> [lingyired] 最近可能会很不稳定
<whi5key> 请问谁有wps的deb安装包，求一个
<ubuntutalk> [Tyler Ling] 好像还没有公测
<whi5key> 恩 求的就是内测包 应该有人有吧
<Cherrot> 没事儿就不用报道了吧～  又不发工资 :D
<Cherrot> 内测包记得在论坛发过，好像只有 WPS演示
<Cherrot> 再见各位 :)
<ubuntutalk> [Tyler Ling] 88:)
<ubuntutalk> Plum Lis 的昵称已更改为 plum。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 更换为syslinux不成功，无法开机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381681 安装好syslinux后，按照pacman输出的提示 1. 编辑了/boot/syslinux/syslinux.cfg，就把“APPEND root=/dev/sda1 ro”改为了“APPEND root=/dev/sda5 ro”，/dev/sda5是我的根目录所在分区 2. 执行/usr/sbin/syslinux-install_update -i -a  …
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 去wps论坛 有个帖子 留下你的邮箱 就会给你下载地址了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-15
<roylez_> nothinking: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7328fe1bjw1e6m8udzg8tj20jz0ohdh6.jpg
<nothinking> ÎÒÈ¥  Õâ²»ÊÇqqÌÇÂð
<^k^> nothinking say: 我去 这不是qq糖吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nothinking> ^k^:ÈçºÎʹÓÃUTF-8±àÂë
<^k^> nothinking say: ^k^:如何使用UTF-8编码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nothinking> Ôõô¸Ä±àÂë
<^k^> nothinking say: 怎么改编码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<eexpress> 吃遍全球每一个获米其林三星美誉的餐厅 每对要18万2千英镑(167万元)。
<nothinking> ±àÂë
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<nothinking> Ôõô¸Ä±àÂë°¡
<^k^> nothinking say: 怎么改编码啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nothinking> good  morning  everyone
<nothinking> hello
<nothinking> 谁和我nc对话啊
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  08:53 
<imtxc> 早啊大家  eexpress gfrog_away
<nothinking> imtxc:  hello
<imtxc> nothinking: .
<nothinking> 就咱俩
<nothinking> 都是进来做任务的？
<nothinking> 我是bot
<huntxu> nothinking: 一边玩去
<nothinking> 呵呵   出来一个
<nothinking> Transfusion:  大马帅哥
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  09:30 
<freeflying> huntxu: 你路由器上的openwrt如何设置的
<huntxu> freeflying: 忘了，沒在手邊
<huntxu> freeflying: 網上抄的，沒學會那套配置 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 大致呢
<freeflying> huntxu: openflow的有，ovs的这个很少有
<huntxu> 我再搜下看看能不能找到 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 網速慢到生活沒有色彩了
<nothinking> openwrt 是什么
<ofan> nc对话？脑残对话？
<nothinking> nc -xvv  ip  port
<nothinking> 是这个命令吗？
<MeaCulpa>  -x是啥参数
<freeflying> huntxu: 你们这么悲剧啊
<nothinking> 是n不是 x  呵呵
<tuzki> nothinking, telnet 吧。
<MeaCulpa> telnet 是-n
<huntxu> freeflying: 試試這個，http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/discuss/2013-May/010094.html
<huntxu> freeflying: 不過我是喜歡只配wan那個口連controller，然後剩下的手動 =.=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> 干嘛
<nothinking> 我去  一堆鸟文
<gfrog_away> ofan: 有好事没？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 有
<gfrog_away> ofan: 哪里？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<ofan> gfrog_away: 这里
<nothinking> iMadper: 牛
<imtxc> iMadper: 大佬来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 别...
<iMadper> nothinking: 别... 不瘦王, 别这么叫...
<nothinking> 不瘦王？
<iMadper> nothinking: 对, 你的nick, 不就是这个意思吗?
<iMadper> nothinking: no thin king
<nothinking> 。。。。
<huntxu> 143 packets transmitted, 71 received, 50% packet loss, time 142002ms 奇葩公司無藥可救
<gfrog_away> huntxu:  上3G
<nothinking> 其实 我的初衷是  no  thinking
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 矮油喂，java巨佬
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒錢啊。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... 休要说我...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 爪机呗，开流量包。光irc吹水没多少流量的
<Stifler> noth inking
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 安卓壕java巨
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那其他的不用幹啊。。。
<nothinking> 爪机 用什么软件 玩irc
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 行政不作為。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: IT不给力
<nothinking> iphone  用啥玩irc
<jusss> ntfs的写入速度能有10mB
<jusss> 好快呀
<jusss> 比fat快了一倍
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐的flash插件现在怎么安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445685 现在这个怎么不管用了呢 sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-07-15 10:11
 * huntxu 肥來了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 公司小，IT只有一個人，隸屬行政，每次他都已經是背黑鍋的那個了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是個人問題 sigh
<freeflying> huntxu: openwrt的端口设置真麻烦
<nothinking> 我可发现了  用icr的  全是职业做it的
<nothinking> irc
<iMadper> nothinking: 我不是. 我是水产养殖.
<huntxu> freeflying: lol
<nothinking> 不是说美国有家大型奶牛场挤奶用的linux
<nothinking> 你水产肯定也用的
<iMadper> nothinking: 不好意思, 我用的win7
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个buffalo的wan口用的eth1
<freeflying> switch 是eth0
<iMadper> nothinking: 我们家鱼用的是啥我就不知到了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 来我司吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: wifi出口直接在米帝的呦。
<roylez> huntxu: 你openwrt整什么了？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<huntxu> freeflying: 麻煩的就這個，不同型號全不一樣 =.=
<huntxu> roylez: openflow啊
<roylez> huntxu: openflow啥？
<nothinking> iMadper:    win 下玩irc  用什么软件啊
<iMadper> nothinking: mirc
<iMadper> nothinking: ychat
<huntxu> roylez: 你是不知道openflow是啥，還是想問我用來幹嘛
<nothinking> iMadper:  你不用QQ？
<iMadper> nothinking: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-7-free-irc-clients-windows-7/
<iMadper> nothinking: 用.
<nothinking> 你这做水产的还做出口？
<roylez> huntxu: 你架了这个，有什么用处？
<huntxu> roylez: 實驗
<huntxu> roylez: 折騰啊
<nothinking> 折腾  哈哈  最近一直听这个词
<nothinking> 人生就是折腾
<roylez> huntxu: 怪不得呢
 * iMadper 折腾, 就是有病... 得电...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你有op，你是對的
<iMadper> hun
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没有呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 我一进来就deop我自己了
<iMadper> huntxu: 我多乖呀
<freeflying> huntxu: 这逆天的 openwrt， trunk里升级到3.10的内核
<huntxu> freeflying: 不行貌似，ovs到3.8
<freeflying> huntxu: ovs-1.10.0里已经没brcompat了
<huntxu> freeflying: brcompat可以不用的啊，那個只是用來做兼容brctl那堆工具的
<freeflying> huntxu: 是啊，彻底drop了
<roylez> huntxu: openwrt还支持个什么quick mesh
<roylez> huntxu: 各种蛋疼的玩意
<nothinking> iMadper:   你懂不懂他们说的 openwrt是什么玩意儿
<huntxu> freeflying: 我的意思是用不用影響不大啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 尼玛这新的compass操蛋到爆啊。看完视频也不知道怎么填。
<iMadper> nothinking: openwrt/ddwrt,  路由用的嵌入式系统.
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 还好, 我不用写...
<huntxu> freeflying: 另外我建議把ovsdb和控制全放到機器上，路由只跑vswitchd
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃们也要用某个操蛋系统写绩效计划嘛？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你们组不写？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我们组用, 我新人不用写吧?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不是写过去一年的吗?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我没过去呀....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 90day都不写？ 跑不了你的
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我擦....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 计划，不是总结。
<nothinking> 你们说的天书
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我擦.... 我理解错了....
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 这蛋蛋都碎了的东西, 是给hr看得....
<iMadper> gfrog_away: hr其实, 哪里需要关心这些....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 妈蛋，烦死了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貴廠居然興這個？
<gfrog_away> lmh: 茉莉
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我擦，蛋碎的节奏啊
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 帮我写, 我中午请你吃拉面
<lmh> gfrog_away: what?
 * gfrog_away 还尼玛要smart，Fxxk
<gfrog_away> lmh: nothing
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 翻滚吧牛宝宝
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 绩效
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥绩效
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃们要写这种玩意嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ovs?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: =.= 猴总乃一心就在ovs上了。。。
<huntxu> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你说objectives?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 靠，你这完全没context
<freeflying> huntxu: 真希望有人能送个netfpga
<huntxu> freeflying: 同求，我也想要
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我前东家有这产品 @_@
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过这玩意真的有用嘛？ 还要自己往里烧固件啊。
 * huntxu 好困
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • can't install ibus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445687 after I install the ia32-libs the icon of ibus was missing. After I reboot the ibus can't run. And I use: Code: sudo apt-get install ibus get those prompt: Code: <div class=&quo
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你前东家好高级啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 当年有一个响当当的牛逼团队。结果硬生生的叫那个混蛋boss拆散了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/239645
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 悲催的网络
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵司的vpn呢？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 早挂了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: =.=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 似乎是天朝出口路由之后就没icmp回来了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 另外traceroute要加-n啊，不然每跳都解析域名，慢的要人命的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 也不知道我们的dc咋得罪了gfw
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 国内到我们DC的路由也很奇葩
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我这也一样。某跳之后的icmp全没了。
<lispghost> 大家有什么推荐的机械键盘么?
<lispghost> 价格合理一些的
<lispghost> 1000以内把
<lispghost> 有么
<iMadper> lispghost: 1000是个很尴尬的数字, 不如便宜一些, 买Filco 圣手青轴
<lispghost> iMa dper:这样字哇
<dispensable> 有没有在用gnome3.6的？
<dispensable> 为毛我的变成了这个样子http://imagebin.org/264565
<lispghost> xfce路过
<palomino|working> xfce路过
<dispensable> 注意看通知区域的图标
<dispensable> 右下角的集成聊天也不能用……
<dispensable> 疯了
<lispghost> 珍惜生命原理gnome
<dispensable> 真心伤不起
<dispensable> 今天心血来潮玩一玩
<dispensable> 结果……
<lispghost> 一般都是这样
<lispghost> 哈哈
<palomino|working> lol
<iMadper> stumpwm 路过. 要dm干嘛... 直接wm多好.
<lispghost> iMadper: 怎么判断买来的机械键盘的品质呢?
<lispghost> iMadper: ??
<iMadper> lispghost: 除了手感, 没别的办法.
<lispghost> iMadper: soga
<Router2> lispghost 加一些买HHKB吧
<lispghost> iMadper: HHKB是键盘的牌子么?
<lispghost> iMadper: 为什么机械键盘的价位差距那么大的呢?
<iMadper> lispghost: hhkb   1: 没用  2: 手感一般
<Router2> lispghost HHKB不是牌子，是型号，网上一搜就出来了，不过不是机械的
<lispghost> Router2: 薄膜的?
<Router2> lispghost 静电容的
<lispghost> Router2: 刚才搜了瞎
<lispghost> 看到了
<lispghost> 这个键盘在shanghai LUG聚会的时候看别人带来过
<lispghost> 这个键可以自己定义的是么?
<Router2> lispghost 部分功能键可以自定义
<lispghost> iMadper: hhkb   1: 没用  2: 手感一般,你说的意思是?
<lispghost> Router2: soga
<lispghost> Router2: 比起机械键盘更好用是么
<iMadper> lispghost: 静电容, 可以考虑realforce.
<iMadper> lispghost: 不过没意义. 手感不如机械的.
<lispghost> iMadper: 嗯呢,想买个有手感的
<Router2> lispghost 看你的用途了，HHKB方便带着，unix布局，适应后你就离不开了，不用再适应其它布局
<lispghost> Router2: 就写程序用
<lispghost> Router2: 游戏不玩儿
<Router2> lispghost 手感上和机械的不一样，看你喜好了，肯定是比薄膜的好
<lispghost> Router2: 只知道红轴的寿命是最短的
<Router2> lispghost 红轴的最贵
<lispghost> iMadper: 那我还是买机械键盘咯
<lispghost> Router2: 嗯呢
<lispghost> Router2: 那我买个青轴的吧
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 妈蛋，compass一年抄一次，年年无新意。
<lispghost> 那牌子买什么的呢?
<Router2> lispghost 主要看你喜好和用途，如果会想买HHKB，不如刚开始就买，要不先买了机械，早晚会再去买HHKB
<Router2> lispghost 青轴的最吵
<lispghost> Router2: 同一个轴的不通牌子的区别大么
 * iMadper 机械用了三年了, 从不想碰hhkb. realforce还是会有想法的.
<iMadper> lispghost: 区别在于: 做工, 材质
<iMadper> lispghost: pom最好.
<lispghost> iMadper: 价位呢?
<Stifler> 几十块的现代键盘最好用
<iMadper> lispghost: abs容易打油.
<iMadper> lispghost: 你应该自己去查一下了.
<lispghost> iMadper: 嗯嗯
<palomino|working> 青轴好，给同事捣乱专用
<iMadper> palomino|working: 想捣乱, 用啥键盘都可以敲得很响.
<palomino|working> 但那样就不够优雅了
<Router2> lispghost 个人喜好不同，建议你多看看，网上测评也很多，最好能亲自试试手感
<lispghost> palomino|working: 弄个青轴是不是可以把办公室的人惹毛了
<lispghost> 哈哈
<iMadper> lispghost: 新人, 推荐Filco的圣手茶轴
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿 lispghost
<lispghost> Router2: 一般机械键盘在哪儿有卖的呢?
<lispghost> 卖电脑的地方么?
<Router2> 网上有，也有部分有实体店
<lispghost> Router2: 嗯呢
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 快速休眠后时间不正确 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445688 如题，再次打开时，时间还是上次休眠时的时间。 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2013-07-15 11:39
<imtxc> 不行不行
<imtxc> 得聊会儿天。。。。
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 聊你妹
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥等着拿钱呢, 你丫快去干活!
<imtxc> .. 擦 好吧
<geexer> 请问dopcmcia这个参数的作用是什么？
<roylez> iMadper: 求支援 realforce
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 被打死了
<roylez> 收购马肉的还没来 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7328fe1bjw1e6m8udzg8tj20jz0ohdh6.jpg
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53ec01a7jw1e6nbeim7zij20f00qoq35.jpg
<yunfan> iMadper: 拿什么钱
<betach> 冒泡
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵ubuntu竟然强制装apparmor了。啧啧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 开机总是出这东东，怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445689 换主板和cpu后，win7不能进系统，重装win7后进ubuntu总是出这个，每次都要点下s才能进去，请教下怎么去掉那个烦人的提示呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-07-15 12:26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu隔着一台tpling路由器无法登录网页邮箱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445690 ------winhost ------ zte619h------------tplink841----- ------ ------linux（ubuntu）host 如上图所示： zte618为家庭电信接入宽带光猫，tpling841为我自己的路由器，后面连着
<freeflying> gfrog_away: RHEL不也是强制selinux
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 很多distro都强制selinux啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道贵厂把selinux都干掉了？
 * gfrog_away 粗门瓷饭
<freeflying> gfrog_away: debian系的从没用过selinux
<iMadper> arch表示从没用过selinux.
<freeflying> iMadper: arch太小众了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 商用确实小众... 不过, 这个频道里, arch用户占不少
<jusss_> iMadper: arch内核源码从哪下？
 * betach wondows xp弱弱飘过......
<iMadper> jusss_: abs.
<jusss_> iMadper: 不懂
<iMadper> jusss_: 看wiki
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B004HO4UAG/ref=s9_simh_co_p15_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1AJKNRPPY9X6C4QMJF0V&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=59741032&pf_rd_i=typ01
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个超值，基本就是盗版CD价格了
<jusss_> iMadper: 安装nv驱动，提示/usr/src/linux-3.9.9-1-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h不存在
<iMadper> freeflying: 看到了, 不过我没这么高境界... 家里也没像样的cd机.
<iMadper> jusss_: 那你要得是linux-header
<jusss_> iMadper: 能直接装吗？
<iMadper> jusss_: 能不能直接装, 你丫自己试一下不行吗?!
<iMadper> jusss_: yaourt -S linux-headers
<iMadper> jus
<jusss_> iMadper: 已经装了
<iMadper> jusss_: 你都当了一年多伸手党了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 下单留着吧， 企鹅三星，不用怀疑的
<jusss_> iMadper: pacman -Ss linux-hea 出来了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也心动. 不过我不知道我买了有没有机会听... 毕竟还得弄个cd机
<iMadper> jusss_: 你丫知道怎么做, 还非得问别人, 耽误别人时间给你查...
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 大家看看那这是什么回事。。。。。“Cairo-Dock-PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445694 E: 无法识别在源列表 /etc/apt/sources.list 里，第 60 行中的软件包类别“Cairo-Dock-PPA” 统计信息: 发表于 由 wmj嗯客厅 — 2013-07-15 13:24
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 关于kubuntu13.04 任务栏上任务自动变灰色的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445695 请问该如何禁止这个特性？ 看不清图标实在太难受了@_@ 统计信息: 发表于 由 senbakarin — 2013-07-15 13:29
<freeflying> iMadper: 以后弄个好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在还没自己的房子呢...买不了大件
<iMadper> freeflying: 打算过两年就搬出北京.
<iMadper> freeflying: 到时候找个南方二线城市, 一口气租个三五年的, 再买.
<huntxu> freeflying: 寫ovs+of的blog，有看頭不
<jusss_> 打不开x了…
<gfrog_away> freeflying: iMadper 难道只有fedora那家伙才遍地是selinux？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<sjd_zeus> fedora 渣渣
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 苹果壕...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 安卓爪哇壕
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你也曾经是android党.... 莫要黑我....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 莫黑你，安卓的确实都是壕
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 1年内不换新机器的很少见呢，哈哈
<jusss_> iMadper: 你装mplayer-vaapi了吗？
<iMadper> ju
<iMadper> jusss_: y
<jusss_> iMadper: 直接装mplayer和mplayet-vaapi？
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss_: 只有mplayer-vaapi
<iMadper> jusss_: mplayer没装
<jusss_> iMadper: 哦，
<freeflying> huntxu: 没看过啊，有链接来看看啊
<freeflying> iMadper:奥注意
<jusss_> iMadper: mplayer和mplayer-vaapi有冲突
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是啊，我說打算寫一個series...
<iMadper> jusss_: 所以, 我只安装后者了
<iMadper> freeflying: 所以过一年半, 就开始找能remote的.
<freeflying> huntxu: 赞
<huntxu> freeflying: 錢不夠，演員未定，劇本暫無
<freeflying> huntxu: 你妹
 * huntxu 執行力太差 >.<
<huntxu> 有空去樓下理發店拜個師，提高執行力
<freeflying> huntxu: 电脑屏幕上显示繁体更悲催啊，本来中文件没个靠谱的字体
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我尽量两年不换...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 到时候连微信都跑不动哦
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... 我不升级了大不了...
<huntxu> freeflying: 微米黑啊，不過字體太小是看不清
<huntxu> 發現一個錯誤，理發店->理髮店
<huntxu> 漢字簡化簡直就是屠殺我中華文明，sigh
<huntxu> iMadper: 拜java, perl, ruby, 水產四修Guru
<iMadper> huntxu: s/java/awk/
<iMadper> huntxu: 平身.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦，对了，乃是广东人。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 据说原来的汉人基本都被北方民族赶到广东福建那边去了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 所以那边留下的古音很多，用繁体字的也多。
<jusss_> 有谁用n卡呀，给个xorg.conf吧
<freeflying> huntxu: 烂啊
 * archl 的。。。
<archl> 到底多少钱的封闭式耳机才隔音啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 古音是蠻多的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: http://baike.baidu.com/client/view/729680.htm 我們有這個
<archl> huntxu: 你确实像古人。。
 * archl 发现统计资产很无聊。。。
<archl> 好多东西。。。
<eexpress> 长着胡须的人？
<eexpress> archl: 啥工作？做数据分析？
<archl> eexpress: 不是，统计我自己有什么
<archl> eexpress: 17支铅笔这种数字很麻烦
<archl> eexpress: 15件衬衣
<archl> 说错了，15件短上衣
<jusss_> eexpress: 为啥nv生成的xorg.conf打不开x
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> jusss_: nvidia-settings生成的？
<jusss_> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> 添加Option，水平垂直扫描参数。2行。试试。
<lainme> archl: 为什么要统计
<eexpress> 只有分辨率不对，才需要去生成xorg.conf
<jusss_> eexpress: 而且nvidia-settings也打不开
<eexpress> lainme: 原始妹子好
<eexpress> jusss_: 你先删除conf嘛
<jusss_> eexpress: 缺少库文件
<eexpress> 。之前不缺少？
<jusss_> eexpress: 不知道，安装时自动生成了xorgconf
<lainme> eexpress: 原始ee好
<archl> lainme: 打包搬到你附近去 :)
<eexpress> jusss_: 。。没见过安装时候，会生成的
<eexpress> lainme: .
 * archl was joking.
 * archl 确实想要搬出去了
<jusss_> iMadper: 源里没libgtk-x11-2.0.so这个包咋办
<jusss_> eexpress: 从官网下的驱动，安装时提示生成xorgconf
<eexpress> jusss_: 你又乱搞了。。早说安装的官网驱动嘛。
<jusss_> eexpress: …
<jusss_> eexpress: nouveau据说不好
<eexpress> 那自己搞定。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> 噶嘛好
 * archl 还是只有 6500￥
<eexpress> 昨天又买了4个噶嘛灯。你的小弟。 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 切
<jusss> [root@localhost Media]# sensors
<jusss> acpitz-virtual-0
<jusss> Adapter: Virtual device
<jusss> temp1:        +52.0 C  (crit = +103.0 C)
<jusss> coretemp-isa-0000
<jusss> Adapter: ISA adapter
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jusss_> eexpress: 温度正常吗？
<archl> eexpress: 我才知道销售的普通英雄钢笔良品率不到30%，所以有10支装贩卖，运气好有3支好用的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: data center fundamentals不咋地
<roylez> archl: 搬哪里去？
<archl> roylez: 不知道啊。
<roylez> archl: 6500是啥？
<archl> roylez:  ï¿¥
<roylez> archl: 工资？
<archl> roylez: 不是工资，是现金
<freeflying> huntxu: https://github.com/zhengpenghou/openvswitch.git
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我早就说嘛，出版的太早了。
<roylez> archl: 你要干啥？
<archl> roylez: 我要使用时间。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 10年的话，如果写的好，应该都有第二版了。
<archl> roylez: 我讨厌自己——真空虚。
<roylez> archl: 你的移民大计呢？
<archl> roylez: 移民？
<archl> roylez: 你认错认人了？
<roylez> iMadper: http://imgur.com/BUdyGUh
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/YUyJ4bT.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 可爱的丫丫
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/qOcQOC5.png
<jiero> roylez: 你这么喜欢这个大叔说话。。。都给我了3次他的发言了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个确实该重写了，不光硬件技术有很大变化，软件上也是，尤其现在云这么热
<jiero> roylez:  那群名人 把 "Lean In: Women, Work, and the Will to Lead" 翻译成 ”向前一步：女性，工作及领导意志“。你觉得怎样
<renothing> 请教各位，linux下怎么绑定指定的workspace到指定的monitor？
<roylez> renothing: 什么window manager？
<renothing> 我系统是ubuntu 12.04
<jiero> unity。。。
<renothing> 应该是Ｌｉｇｈtgdm
<renothing> 吧
<jiero> 不提供unity服务。
<renothing> 怎样绑定特定workspace到特定的monitor？
<renothing> ...你这么歧视unity...
<jiero> unity只有ubuntu可用似乎。
<jiero> 所以，歧视
<renothing> 人家不是open了嘛。。只是没人做移植吧
<renothing> 再说...这不是ubuntu的channel么。。
<jiero> 你能在这里找到ubuntu相关雇员，ubuntu用户，各类linux用户：但你需要深水炸弹才能唤醒使用unity的
<freeflying> iMadper: 今晚估计有能去看海了
 * lainme 迟到了蛋挞好幸福
<lainme> s/迟到/吃到/
<jiero> lainme: 。
 * jiero 第一次见到说这种话的lainme。。。
 * jiero 被提醒要给姥爷买生日蛋糕。
 * jiero 无能让老人不老。
<hamo> freeflying: 今晚有海看？
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/UJf3F2D.jpg
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * hamo momo jiero 
<jiero> 	(leros) :由于平时加班，小明某个周末忘记回家，被父母一怒之下告上法庭，小明就被判刑一年。在一年服刑期间，小明不能回家探望父母，又被判刑两年……那两年他仍不能探望父母…...小明就这样到了三十岁，因为在监狱中无法结婚，数罪并罚被枪毙......
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/IcXlpYc.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog_away: 基娲
<freeflying> hamo: 都黄色警报了
<jiero> 黄色警报？
<hamo> freeflying: 不是黄色了一整天了？
<jusss_> hamo: 有n卡没
<freeflying> 靠，开始了
<hamo> jusss_: 没
<jiero> freeflying hamo  北京有沙尘？
<freeflying> jiero: 暴雨
<hamo> freeflying: 已经下了？
<hamo> freeflying: 中关村表示外面很平静
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。我真希望我这里年降水突破500mm
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃那大暴雨了？
 * jiero 喜欢船
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那城儿里不能下了，lol
<freeflying> 刚刚要下，又没了
<freeflying> 天一直黑着
 * hamo 好吧，看来要早点走了
 * hamo 怕怕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04选择显卡驱动情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445698 安装好戏同后，在”附件驱动“ 出现不显卡驱动列表 我的显卡是 nv GeForce310 列表中有两种驱动： ........ nvidia-310(proprietary,tested) 专有，测试 ........ nvidia-310-updates(proprietary)专有 这两种驱动，该选那一种驱动，这两种驱动
<^k^> 有什么不同? 第二个是不是第一个的更新版？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum. …
<jiero> adam8157:  当麻
<adam8157> jiero: 啊?
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。ma的第一个候选竟然是 麻。。。
 * eexpress 发现一款功能超强大，价格极低，datasheet都不完整的片子。怀疑遇到烂市场的骗子。
<adam8157> jiero: 为啥是ma...
<jiero> eexpress: 骗子？
<jiero> adam8157: 感觉你很有女性气质
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<roylez> eexpress: http://www.mlb.com/images/2/2/4/53726224/lincy_face_8yo4z8ge.gif
<eexpress> roylez: 坏球。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<eexpress> 旋转急坠球
<eexpress> 打了蛋蛋
<roylez> eexpress: http://i.imgur.com/JaFbLj9.jpg
<eexpress> 没看出门道。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<jusss_> adam8157: 有n卡没求xorg.conf
<adam8157> jusss_: 穷人没独显
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 富人才没独显
<jiero> 独显都是低端的！
<jusss_> adam8157: …
<jiero> roylez: 现在鱼儿抱没足够水了。
<jusss_> adam8157: 我没装nouveau的驱动怎么nv还提示我干掉nouveau，内核里有nouveau？
<jiero> roylez: 我还以为至少能每天抚平一次车费呐
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，求带走啊。
<eexpress> jusss_: 没有驱动，硬件怎么运行？当然有
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你说妈蛋，是啥
<jusss_> eexpress: 内核里有nouveau？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你又咋了
<eexpress> 这个，啥系统都有的
<adam8157> jusss_: xorg-video
<jusss_> eexpress: 折腾一下午装个系统不能用nv，悲催了
<eexpress> adam8157: 噶嘛挑战你的底线了。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: period
<adam8157> gfrog_away: =,=
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
<gfrog_away> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天总有那么几小时。
<eexpress> jusss_: 先老实用系统带的。
<jusss_> eexpress: arch
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 日经？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 还恒生呢。擦
<eexpress> jusss_: 小白才去用洗发水，瞎折腾
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 额。你不是说每天总有那么几小时。
 * pity awk 能打印文件名吗？
<jusss_> eexpress: 嗯，ub deb arch，下次再换个
<eexpress> 可以吧
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你不要每天用几小时睡觉嘛？
<eexpress> 你现在又没睡觉
<jusss_> 洗澡看电影去
<jusss_> bye
<iMadper> pity: print FILENAME
<iMadper> pity: try it.
 * jiero 今天大脑断路了。。。
 * jiero 什么都想不出来。。。
<pity> iMadper: 这都行
<eexpress> jiero: 深沟，能想起点什么不。
<jiero> eexpress: 马里亚纳海沟
<eexpress> 地理知识不错
<jiero> eexpress: 闪光的鱼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TauPfh7.png
<jiero> eexpress: 。我可是所有副科都优秀
 * jiero 所有主课都悲催
<eexpress> 化学也优秀？
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。除了后期不断做习题之后
<eexpress> 会配西班牙苍蝇不。
<pity> iMadper: thx
 * jiero 能集中精力的时间不可能超过10天
 * jiero 高三就努力了一个暑假。。。
<stmsgebjgd> 谁能给代购个联想s820?
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 有键盘的？
<huntxu> jiero: “像古人”是compliment麽
<huntxu> jiero: 魏晉遺風
<iMadper> pity: :-)
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<stmsgebjgd> jiero 没有键盘 但是照相机是1300的 双sim
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你买吧, 我告诉你我地址, 收到货之后, 我帮你发过去
<jiero> iMadper: 发德国？
<eexpress> 发过去的，变nokia了
<iMadper> jiero: 不然呢?
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 你得帮我付款
<iMadper> eexpress: 我不至于为了这2千 贪污
<eexpress> 这骗子。。。  stmsgebjgd
<adam8157> stms? 圣.微软?
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 打欧元入帐？
<iMadper> eexpress: 要是大数, 那还行.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 你还要告诉我你的账户
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 银行帐号? 那太麻烦了... 而且手续费超级高
<eexpress> iMadper: 你被骗子叮上了
<stmsgebjgd> jiero 只能欧元了
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 给你寄到哪里啊
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 西联汇款靠谱点儿. 或者alipay
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 德国啊
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 别忘了拆包装。
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 我昵称加了几个字母你就不认识了？
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 德国的手机你看不上?
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 认识, 圣微软德国佬
 * iMadper adam8157 +1
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 双sim 做工不错
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper s4就是渣啊
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 联想还能做工不错?!?!?!?!?!?! 壮哉我大山寨
<iMadper> htc one
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 这样的碎片整理毫无意义 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445700 在12.04中，提供了一个e4defrag的碎片整理程序，据说可以减少ext4文件系统上的文件碎片。 我拿虚拟机的虚拟磁盘文件试了一下，首先使用-c参数检测了碎片情况，汇报说有87个碎片(now)，最好可以是(best)5个。评分为0,，意味不需
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 相机太差 电池不可拆卸
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 谁的相机太差?
<jiero> 。。。我的鼻毛太长了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 我正在用p770
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper htc one的相机
<stmsgebjgd> 太差
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 不是挺好的吗? 400像素!
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 2年前是好 现在就是渣
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 现在1300标配
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: ..........
<adam8157> iMadper: 400像素拍出来都是马赛克
<iMadper> adam8157: 直接通过审核了, 多好.
<iMadper> adam8157: 道德伦理委员会  拍片指定专用手机
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 我一开始也觉得lenovo的手机不行 一用才发现真心不错
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你给运费和手机费用过来, 我帮你买.
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 或者, 你自己付款. 我帮你收货和转发
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 放心, 我刚买了火腿肠黄油飞, 不会克扣你的手机的.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 恩
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 我估计你也看不上联想的
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 可以扣下来给我老妈用.
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/255/255151.htm
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper .......
 * jiero 的手机还加到96GB么。
<jiero> 算了
<adam8157> huntxu: 伊瓜因买不到了? http://sports.163.com/special/anglezero/arsenal7000.html
<huntxu> adam8157: 說多了，都是淚。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 最強之人已在隊中
<adam8157> huntxu: 皇马十动然拒啊
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下有啥好的软件可以转换pdf to word
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨天告诉我妈阿森纳48小时要买大牌，消息可靠，我妈二话没说把5年的老母猪杀了，招呼村长通知乡亲门来我家吃饭，老爸和我们兄弟几个立刻忙活着整几十个杀猪菜，妹妹们拧着酒壶搭者村口的摩托车就去镇上买酒了，回来还把祖宗的灵牌擦了擦点炷香贡上，感谢他们终于显灵了，一家人激动的忙活到晚上1点才睡，今天早上又起了ä¸
<geexer> 大家好。请教个问题。我用fdisk分区后，用mkfs.ext4格式分区。结果提示我：will not make a filesystem here！这什么意思？
<geexer> 怎么解决？
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈哈
<huntxu> >.<
<iMadper> geexer: 得贴多一些提示信息
<iMadper> geexer: 把你操作步骤和提示, 都贴出来才行. /topic里面有贴输出用的地址.
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 貌似没有.
<jiero> sjd_zeus: linux人的习惯是，直接问着要源文档
<Stifler> ....
<sjd_zeus> jiero: 找不到源文档了
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 那就算了
<jusss> adam8157: 喜欢M.Night Shyamalan David Fincher 的电影不
<adam8157> jusss: 芬奇的比较喜欢
<geexer> iMadper 我不太熟悉irc，而且我是在win下用的mirc，能贴么？
<jusss> adam8157: Wes Craven Ti West呢
<iMadper> geexer: /topic  里面有可以贴长篇信息的地址.
<jiero> 蛋糕+煎饼+牛奶+面包
<adam8157> jusss: 这是谁...
<iMadper> geexer:  http://code.bulix.org
<jusss> adam8157: 最喜欢芬奇的本杰明巴顿奇事，
<adam8157> jusss: fight club, 赛高啊
<huzoubache> 系统集成，服务器，网络安全。这三种职位哪种不错
<jusss> adam8157: Wes Craven 排惊声尖叫的导演，Ti West 排尸骨无存2 V/H/S
<adam8157> jusss: 我不看恐怖片的...
<jusss> adam8157: 芬奇的龙纹身的女孩有点邪恶。。。
<huzoubache> 帮帮刚毕业的学生狗吧。。各位
<jusss> adam8157: M奈特 沙马兰，这个阿三写的剧本也很不错
<freeflying> huntxu: 找到个atom的netbook, 用来跑controller
<adam8157> huzoubache: 自己贬低自己, 别人怎么帮
<huzoubache> 戏称，
<jusss> adam8157: 感觉生命之树不如本杰明巴顿奇事，
<huzoubache> 现在毕业的学生真心不好混，真跟狗一样
<jusss> adam8157: 看过惊悚末日没
<adam8157> jusss: 没有
<adam8157> huzoubache: 比09年好多了
<huzoubache> 今年是人最多的一年
<jusss> adam8157: 导演说了一句我同情希特勒竟然还获奖了。。。嘎纳
<huzoubache> 不好弄啊。
<jusss> adam8157: 伍迪艾伦的午夜巴塞罗那 午夜巴黎呢
<adam8157> jusss: 没看过...
<huzoubache> 服务器一类，系统集成一类，网络安全一类，现在哪一类含不错
<jusss> adam8157: Eva Green的戏梦巴黎 The Dreamers也不错
<adam8157> huzoubache: 啥叫服务器类, 啥叫系统集成
<jusss> adam8157: 昆丁的低俗小说呢
<adam8157> jusss: 赞
<huzoubache> 通俗的说，就这么个意思。别太扣字眼了
<huntxu> freeflying: 我用rpi LOL
<adam8157> huzoubache: 我真不知道服务器类是干什么的... SA? 做服务器 还是什么
<jusss> adam8157: 一直还没看低俗小说。。。因为还没找到很好质量的资源，好电影应该用好质量的看
<adam8157> huzoubache: 系统集成也不知道, 装机工也是系统集成...
<huzoubache> 我的错，
<adam8157> huzoubache: 你得给个具体工作的例子
<stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 中国哪年人少过？
<eexpress> 外面安装摄像头的，就算系统集成。 adam8157
<jusss> adam8157: 罪恶之城2部也一点没看
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 艺术的价值在于内容而不是形式
<adam8157> eexpress: 是啊
<huzoubache> 系统集成比如给一个项目调试交换机路由器，服务器上架下架
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...所以你喜欢发条橙。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 12.Angry.Men.mkv
<MeaCulpa> huzoubache: 我不介意载体粗糙
<freeflying> huntxu: rpi是啥
<eexpress> 啥片子
<MeaCulpa> huzoubache: sorry...
<adam8157> freeflying: 树莓派
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩，我不介意载体粗糙
<huzoubache> ？？？？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 90以前的电影除了几部很不错的电影，其它的就没看。。。画面受不了
<stmsgebjgd> 发条橙是什么？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 画面党...
<freeflying> 咋这么多人买垃圾树莓派呢
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 但是我也喜欢Brazil那部电影还有毕业生
<huzoubache> 服务器类的比如那些搞存储的公司
<adam8157> jusss: -rw-r--r-- 1 adam adam 2.3G Mar  3  2012 Pulp.Fiction.avi
<eexpress> adam8157: 分享下
<adam8157> huzoubache: 搞存储的公司 然后呢?
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying 国人喜欢跟风
<freeflying> 确实啊
<huzoubache> 这两种工作类型那种不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 不要一口一个垃圾...  树莓派最好的地方就是大家都跟风, 社区好 资源多
<jusss> adam8157: ...我下的普罗米修斯 4.9G,下的这个男人来自地球7.8G
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying 在一个没有创造力的国度 跟风是必需的
<adam8157> freeflying: 那么便宜要求不要太高啊
<adam8157> huzoubache: 搞存储的公司 然后呢?
<eexpress> stmsgebjgd: 明显是有求知欲的国度。
<iMadper> huzoubache: 看喜好.
 * jusss 这个男人来自地球，很不错的一部电影，
<iMadper> huzoubache: 我也今年毕业, 确实今年情况不太好.
<freeflying> adam8157: 比你那小板子贵吧
 * jusss 今年也毕业
<huntxu> freeflying: 樹莓派
<iMadper> jusss: 你丫也毕业了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 比cubieboard便宜吧
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.51buy.com/item-424719.html  这个如何
<huzoubache> 就是有自己的服务器，也帮助别的公司做做存储计划
<iMadper> freeflying: 南亚易胜的做工不好. 掉电容.
<freeflying> adam8157: 目前吧，arm的东西只有免费的我会考虑
<jusss> iMadper: 11月出去实习，应该也差不多了吧，反正估计很少在学校了
<freeflying> iMadper: 好吧，那就算了
<iMadper> freeflying: 价格差不多的话, 不考虑南亚易胜.
<huzoubache> 同学今年毕业的一般找不到工作
<adam8157> huzoubache: 你自己都搞不清楚啊, 那就选薪酬最高的, 技术最难的.  前景这种东西, 毕业生不着急考虑
<iMadper> freeflying: 同价位, 海力士, 做工好一些.
<iMadper> huzoubache: 找不到不至于, 不理想就是了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个貌似比较便宜
<adam8157> iMadper: 今年根本不是最难的一年啊
<jusss> 真不明白暮色这种电影为啥那么多人喜欢。。。
<huzoubache> 真找不到，一个女同学想找个文员工作都被拒绝5次
<jusss> 感觉男主真心丑呀。。。
<jusss> 还那么多女的喜欢，真心不解
<eexpress> huzoubache: 你小学的时候，一个班多少人的。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没说最难, 我只经历了这一年.
<huzoubache> 我小学？？不到50人吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 今年是rh最艹蛋的一年!
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个由不得你不同意.
<jusss> adam8157: 新版超人看了没
<eexpress> 那就不算难了。以后会更难。
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 我的都是被赠送的
<jusss> adam8157: 超人终于不用内裤外穿了
<eexpress> 现在，小学都78人一个班
<adam8157> iMadper: 你少个"到今年为止"
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃又得瑟了
<stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 不能找文员 要找私人秘书工作
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 也对~ lol~ 天晓得rh接下来能干啥nb的事情~
<jusss> 新版超人真的是特效很棒剧情很弱。。。甚至可以说没有剧情。。。
<eexpress> 过10多年后，估计都没工作了。
<jusss> 因为一直在打呀打呀，不用关心剧情
<iMadper> jusss: 奥特曼一样的.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<stmsgebjgd> 联想手机啊
<eexpress> 你们的儿子一代，都啃老。 huzoubache iMadper
<eexpress> 啃死你们
<iMadper> eexpress: 小帅帅呢?
<eexpress> 他幸好提前了些
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 天真~
<jusss> eexpress: 那你的孙子是不是要啃你的儿子，而你的儿子要啃你。。。lol
<eexpress> 我儿子，继承产业，当老板。
<eexpress> lol
<jusss> eexpress: 那收了我吧，我毕业了去你那打工
<iMadper> eexpress: 员工都下岗去啃老了, 你觉得老板就能独活?!
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥逻辑...
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<eexpress> 啥哦。员工全下岗？
<eexpress> 咋可能
<eexpress> 人多了。打仗吧。
<iMadper> .... ...
<eexpress> 没工作了，必定动荡，打仗。
<Betach> 大神们起义吧
<huzoubache> 不怕坦克压你啊
<geexer> iMadper Paste #83981: Untitled ASCII paste by 221.216.252.193
<geexer> iMadper 是这么用么？
<geexer> #mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<geexer> mke2fs 1.42.7（21-Jan-2013）
<geexer> iMadper /dev/sda1 is mounted；will not make a filesystem here!
<jusss> eexpress: 我昨天在论坛注册了个帐号，发现回复竟然需要神兽验证码，和百度贴吧一样
<eexpress> 那是bot害的。 jusss
<eexpress> 人工bot，天天祸害。
<jusss> eexpress: 所以人回复都要神兽？
<eexpress> 神兽？
<jiero> 人类是没指望的，过5~6年就被自己发明的机器人灭了
<jiero> eexpress: 认证
<jusss> eexpress: 比如你回复总不能也要用神兽验证码吧
<eexpress> 新的要
<jusss> eexpress: ...
<jusss> eexpress: not fair
<jusss> geexer: umount /dev/sda1
<jusss> geexer: mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda1
<eexpress> jiero: 你还是去澳洲吧。人少地大。可以养儿子。
<geexer> jusss 是说我之前已经加载了sda1是么？
<huzoubache> 你们都用的linux？有在Windows用IRC的么？？
<huzoubache> 求陪同
<jusss> geexer: 那叫挂载。。。
<geexer> huzoubache 我用的win的
<jusss> geexer: 加载是load 挂载是mount
<geexer> jusss 抱歉，我超级新手
<Betach> huzoubache, 我用win滴
<geexer> jusss 谢谢
<jusss> geexer: 我也是新手
<jusss> geexer: 没事
<huzoubache> 我去，，就俩？？
<jusss> huzoubache: me,win7
<jusss> huzoubache: 盗版win7
<stmsgebjgd> Android路过
<huzoubache> 有盗版的谁还用正版的
<huzoubache> 我大黑莓都能上IRC
<jusss> huzoubache: jmirc?
<jusss> huzoubache: 黑莓那弱弱的java...
<iMadper|Working> 我也是win7
<Betach> huzoubache, xp
<huzoubache> 又被发现了
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 正版win7?
<huzoubache> 我XP
<iMadper|Working> jusss: java弱, 跟黑莓有啥关系?
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 是的, 机器自带的.
<huntxu> adam8157: make localconfig不對麽？
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 你干啥
<geexer> 在irc里怎么给别人看长代码？刚才iMadper告诉我一个地址，但是我不会用。
<huntxu> adam8157: 內核
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 对呀.
<jusss> geexer: 贴上去
<huzoubache> MIRC都是用的盗版的
<jusss> geexer: 把你的信息贴那个地址里去
 * iMadper|Working mirc收费吗?
<jusss> mirc发现不会设置高亮。。。
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 当然收
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 不對啊
<huzoubache> 收费。。。盗版的不收费
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你make oldconfig不行吗?
<jusss> iMadper|Working: xchat还收费呢
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 不行，我要lsmod的輸出
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 我知道xchat收费. 不过有免费的clone.
<huzoubache> 烟灰缸汉化的那个不收费
<jiero> windows 的收费
<jiero> windows 就是收费平台
<jiero> 微软的主要理由是，免费的都是垃圾
<jiero> 如此
<jusss> jiero: 然后大家都用免费的盗版。。。
<jiero> jusss: 总有人买单
<jusss> 盗版的系统上装个盗版的软件，真好
<jiero> jusss: 20%的人必须买
<jusss> jiero: 那是非个人用户。。。
<huzoubache> 用盗版这多少年了
<jiero> jusss: 80%的人推着20%的必须买。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: localmodconfig 笨蛋
<jusss> jiero: 不过连天朝gov都开始用红旗了，在天朝估计买的不会很多了吧
<jiero>  80% 的qq用户推着20% 不想用 qq的用。
<huzoubache> 国人网民素质高到买正版的没几个。
<geexer> jusss 我贴进去了，给的http://code.bulix.org/aws2qt-83983?raw
<geexer> #83983
<jiero> huzoubache: 。。。用正版是高素质？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/292631
<stmsgebjgd> 这年头谁还用win啊 linux + android足够了
<jiero> 。
<huzoubache> 至少比盗版小黑人强。人家花钱了。用的光明磊落
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 3.10沒啦
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 大家都是盗版win7加山寨android...
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 恩, 我看scripts/localconfig.pl也没有了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 2002...
<jiero> huzoubache: 错，你支持了一个，就排斥了其他。
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: ... ...
<jusss> geexer: 你贴的地址我访问不了。。。
<stmsgebjgd> jusss 无所畏山寨 好用就行
 * iMadper|Working 我在微软俱乐部, 软件不少都是微软送的授权... 
<jusss> geexer: 汉字和http直接要留个空格，
<geexer> jusss 哦。谢谢
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 能告诉我怎么进那个俱乐部吗？
<jiero> jusss: 主动加入’
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 先考到我们前学校.
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 会不会免费送系统加机器呀，给个啥surface啥的
<huzoubache> 人家微软出系统就是为了赚钱。有勇气买正版的我支持
<adam8157> huzoubache: 你要什么效果?
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 那算了，靠不到。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你也是那个俱乐部的？
<huzoubache> 不用什么效果
<geexer> jusss 现在呢？ http://code.bulix.org/ibnkwg-83985?raw
<jiero> jusss: 笨，哪里豆油类似的俱乐部
<stmsgebjgd> jusss 国内的计算机系都带正版win帐号
<geexer> jusss 非常感谢，会了
<jusss> geexer: 先卸载在格式化
<jiero> jusss: 微软明白国人贪小偏宜的心态
<jiero> jusss: 因为雇佣了巨量的
<jusss> geexer: umount /dev/sda1
<geexer> jusss 嗯，是您说的。现在好了
<jiero> jusss: 反正后来工作了只会用windows系，公司交钱——一套一套的多么好
<jusss> geexer: 不要用"您"。。。感觉我很老。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你工作了？
<jiero> jusss: 我早就工作了 - 杂工
<jusss> jiero: 好好的白澳你不待，非得回来，唉。。。
<jiero> jusss: 白澳有什么好的？
<jusss> jiero: 你这不是抢我们这些出不去的人的饭碗吗。。。
<jusss> jiero: 有白人妹子。。。
<lainme> jiero: 地广人稀我喜欢
<geexer> jusss 好吧...
<huzoubache> linux版的QQ还能用不？？
<jiero> jusss: 你们要求的完全不同
<jusss> huzoubache: 据说不能
<jiero> huzoubache: 腾讯不能用
<stmsgebjgd> jusss 他不爱白人妹子 就爱黄人妹子
<huzoubache> 只能用webQQ了
<jiero> 。
<stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 你是第一次吧
<jusss> 第一次？？？
<lainme> pidgin-lwqq
<Stifler> 有个pidgin上的webqq插件
<huzoubache> 早知道这个地方了。不经常来
<stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 第一次都会疼
 * jusss stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 你是第一次吧 !!!
<huzoubache> 擦，，
 * jusss <stmsgebjgd> huzoubache 第一次都会疼!!!
<lainme> huzoubache: pidgin-lwqq, qtqq, iqq, etc
<huzoubache> 老油条调戏新人
<huzoubache> 这些是可以用的？？
<huzoubache> 晚上看看想继续装个双系统
<huzoubache> 上次试了试ubuntu，感觉一般，晚上想换换口味。求推荐
<huzoubache> 各种linux繁衍产品
<lainme> huzoubache: qtqq和iqq没用过，pidgin-lwqq在用，可以的
<huzoubache> 那我试试。
<iMadper|Working> lwqq+1
<huzoubache> 你们的linux都是什么版本的？？
<iMadper|Working> huzoubache: 就用win7, 挺好
<sjd_zeus> 我用wineqq
 * nyfair 用win8nux
<huzoubache> 用够win7了
<jusss> nyfair: 上次有人给你要扣扣号呢
<jusss> huzoubache: arch
 * nyfair qq875339306
<huzoubache> 我好折腾
<jusss> nyfair: 让加吗？我现在就加
<QQ875339306> jusss: 随便
<jiero> huzoubache: 换发行版不如换wm之类的有意思
<jusss> QQ875339306: 是你的？
<QQ875339306> jusss: 我有必要自黑么
<sjd_zeus> QQ875339306: 13岁的小P孩子？
 * adam8157 下周要全WFH了看来
<huzoubache> wm？？？
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 下雨?
<iMadper|Working> huzoubache: window manager
<QQ875339306> adam8157: WFH是什么
<iMadper|Working> QQ875339306: wtf的typo
<lainme> huzoubache: arch开始确实挺折腾。杀时间的一个办法。
<jiero> WHAT FUCKING HELL！
<iMadper|Working> jiero: 赞!
<huzoubache> 可以连接到Linux桌面？？
<iMadper|Working> QQ875339306: work from hell
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 位子被抢了..
<jiero> Words From Hell
<huzoubache> 我连谁的
<iMadper|Working> huzoubache: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<jiero> WORDs FROM HEAVEN
<huzoubache> 下班了。。。
<huzoubache> 嘎嘎
 * lainme 有班可以下，幸福
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 你是随时停止么
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> jiero: 随时上班，随时下班。不过前者时间比较久
<huzoubache> ≡(▔﹏▔)≡   又要回家做饭
<lainme> huntxu: adam8157 我知道你们也要下班了
<huzoubache> 闪
<adam8157> lainme: 不急不急
<huzoubache> 、quit
<jusss> wfh== who f*** her
<jusss> lol
<jiero> lainme: 囡囡
 * jiero 也要下班了
 * adam8157 或者下周请一周假, 嗯嗯  cc iMadper|Working 
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper|Working> adam
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你妹妹的.... 就因为位子被人抢了...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 那咋办...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃们有新门房儿了？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 乃可以可以一周WFH吧？
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: qcai要杀了我估计.
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: ... ... 坐一起, 叠起来呀
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 死开
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: qcai那么稀罕你，怎么可能杀你呢
 * iMadper|Working 两个"可以"叠起来, 是为了加强语气嘛?
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 才不稀罕我...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: java这么牛逼重要的任务都给你了。
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: ... ...
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 目前, 项目停滞不前... 无限期拖延中.
<gfrog_away> adam8157: wow，工作时间俩人叠罗汉
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 人固一死
<freeflying> adam8157: 基情四射
 * Betach 下班了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 办公室人满为患啊, 工作环境极其恶劣
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 我还准备去办公室呢
<leemeng0x61> c
<adam8157> freeflying: 别来了, 挤得很, 下周还有两个台湾同事过来...
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦，谁啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们team一个, 另外一个可能是hamoteam的
<adam8157> freeflying: kenyu
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 不是传说乃们要有新office嘛？
<QQ875339306> adam8157: 加了我又直接删掉是什么意思？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 家就是新office
<adam8157> QQ875339306: 啥?
<adam8157> QQ875339306: 我没有QQ, 不是我
<freeflying> adam8157: 那下个礼拜去吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 牛逼
<Huzoubache> 我又回来了
<lispghost> 欢迎
<Huzoubache> 挤公交的路上
<lispghost> 去干麽
<Huzoubache> 刚刚挺热闹的。人都哪去了？
<Huzoubache> 下班路上
<lispghost> 表示还木有下班
<lispghost> 大家去吃饭了
<Huzoubache> 这挤的惨觉人寰
<lispghost> 我都习惯了
<Huzoubache> 连续三台同一路的公交愣没装下
<lispghost> 每天魔都挤地铁的路过
<Huzoubache> 济南木有地铁
<lispghost> 同情
<Huzoubache> 济南热的一B，路上的姑娘恨不能不穿
<lispghost> 表示魔都也是热的要死
<Huzoubache> 北京不是说要保证每人坐车都有座位么
<lispghost> 多往姑娘身上挤挤就不热了
<lispghost> 100年以后
<suiang> hello
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  17:58 
<Huzoubache> 快了，100年而已
<Router2> lispghost 青轴的最吵g/quit
<suiang> ^k^ 同点点点...
<^k^> suiang, 你和你的小点。  17:59 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想修改evince的字体，结果…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445703 root@abc:/home/abc# gedit /etc/fonts/49-sansserif.conf (gedit:3797): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported ** (gedit:3797): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus 以前是可以的，现在又
<^k^> 不行了，不知道为什么。 系统deepin 12.06. 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • at命令的jobid越来越高了 怎么删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445704 at命令哪怕删了或者用了 jobid一样会增加 存哪了 删不到 atq atrm 删不到已经运行过的命令 只能查还没运行的 jobid一直加啊加啊 好不舒服 没准有人能查到我运行过的命令 不喜欢 at -c 780 能查没运行过的780号任务 但是如果已经
<^k^> 运行过 就查不到了? 之前的779个任务查不到也删不掉吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 anth …
<lispghost> 0.0
<Huzoubache> 公交司机在飚车
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu liveCD安装，ubiquity安装器无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445705 进入liveCD桌面后，点安装，没有任何反应，用命令行打开也无任何提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 ancintosh — 2013-07-15 18:15
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gorobot_hamo_> gfrog_away: hi
<gorobot_hamo_> gfrog_away: 基娃饿喂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 什么错误?怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445707 E: japkinstaller: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 2 更新时出现的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 李佳盟 — 2013-07-15 18:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问QML市面上找不到自学书籍，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445708 推荐几本电子书也行，但电子书也是先有纸质书后有电子书？ 所以求推荐，自学书籍 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-07-15 18:55
<good0> 有人在linux下做过avr开发吗?
<earman> hello!!!!!!!
<good0> hey
<earman> 告诉你们，苹果将推出多彩iphone 定价3800
<earman> 如果退出，你会买账吗？
<earman> 反正我不会
<good0> 更感兴趣试试 ubuntu phone
<eleveni386> 求一个简单的php 图片分享程序, 能评论图片的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 昨天运气不错，20分钟就抓到了一个wap的密码包
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是硬是跑不出密码，太难了，我下了9个G的字典，昨天跑了19个小时才跑了1G。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ....
<iMadper> Pudge: 何必呢...
<Pudge> iMadper: 发泄
<iMadper> Pudge: 你对你邻居不爽?
<Pudge> iMadper: linux下面有windows那种用gpu跑密码的软件么
<iMadper> Pudge: 对了. 我要帮德国老买手机, 你要不要内存和那个sb镭射键盘?
<Pudge> iMadper: 听说那东西速度是cpu 20倍
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 没了解过....
<iMadper> Pudge: 不过, 一直算的东西, 当然是gpu快.
<Pudge> iMadper: 我要内存，不过有朋友帮我带了，镭射键盘就算了
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> Pudge: 你也知道镭射键盘是xx?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，但是linux下没找到，估计显卡驱动是硬伤
<iMadper> Pudge: 不会吧, opencl就行
<Pudge> iMadper: 问了一个买了的同学，他说对桌子要求太高
<iMadper> Pudge: 是咩? 还真有人买这个...
<Pudge> iMadper: 普通桌子再平也没用，错误率很高，延迟也大到无法接受
<iMadper> Pudge: O_o
<Pudge> iMadper: 开源的驱动不行，而且上面说amd的显卡跑起来块，nvidia的也就2倍速度，而且很多型号不支持
<iMadper> Pudge: 这么麻烦...
<iMadper> Pudge: ati的东西是不错, 就是软件写的不好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 说必须显卡和驱动要支持一个什么cuba的技术才行
<Pudge> iMadper: 开源驱动不支持这玩意
<iMadper> Pudge: cuda? 这东西是nvidia的技术呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是cuda，nvidia的，有些型号不支持
<iMadper> Pudge: cuba是大学城篮球联赛
<iMadper> s/城/生/
<Pudge> iMadper: amd有个别的，支持的很好，我也不懂这些，大概看了以下
<iMadper> Pudge: 太折腾... 放弃吧...
<iMadper> opencl咯就
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩，慢慢用cpu跑，晚上不关机，
<Pudge> iMadper: 电脑一直88°C
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 蛋蛋都碎了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 电费不是钱吗?
<Pudge> Pudge: 笔记本才多少w。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 笔记本才多少w。。
<Pudge> 居然给自己发消息。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<jusss> Pudge: .
<jusss> Pudge: 我装nv的官方驱动了，生成的xorg.conf打不开x
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:33 
<Pudge> jusss: 装不了，我自己试过了，没法用
<Pudge> jusss: 需要xrandr 1.4+
<nothinking> iMadper: 哈楼
<iMadper> nothinking: 你好, 不瘦王
<nothinking> 我不是不瘦王
<iMadper> nothinking: 你的nick, 不就是这个意思吗?
<iMadper> nothinking: no = 不  thin = 瘦  king = 王
<nothinking> 我改  No thinker
<iMadper> 那就是 不瘦角蛋白. 怪别扭的.
<nothinking> iMadper:  你真是做水产的？
<iMadper> nothinking: 是的, 水产养殖.
<nothinking> 哈哈   不相信
<Pudge> nothinking: 他家里几千亩的地，你能信他？
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥? 我老家在河北蓟县, 那边确实有我家三亩地, 不过, 现在是别人在种.
<nothinking> 连个内网都没 无聊啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 等新电脑到了, 打算弄一块儿ssd, msata的. 把/挂载上去.
<nothinking> 我电脑现在还有一个24的ssd 空闲这呢
<nothinking> 没用
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也想弄。把光驱拆了，ssd挂那里
<Pudge> nothinking: 送给我吧
<nothinking> 混合银盘
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在电脑就慢在硬盘啊，太拖后退了
<nothinking> 混合硬盘  不是原则上的ssd
<iMadper> nothinking: 混合硬盘里, 那ssd是当作cache用的
<iMadper> nothinking: 所以, 你的那24g一直在用.
<Pudge> nothinking: 那也快很多
<nothinking> 擦  linux 又不吃硬盘
<iMadper> Pudge: 快不了多少.
<iMadper> Pudge: 混合硬盘那个, 只是当cache而已. 真的.
<nothinking> 没用啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么不块，每次启动个程序硬盘响好久
<nothinking> 我电脑就装了个ubuntu
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须当/用啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 有没有办法启动系统全部载入到内存的
<iMadper> Pudge: 混合硬盘只是当cache呀! 你冷启动, 速度不会快的! 要在ssd那部分里留下缓存之后, 再启动才快, 有屁用
<Pudge> iMadper: 这样最快了
<nothinking> 我i5三代 4g  双显卡 混合硬盘
<nothinking> 跑ubuntu
<iMadper> 4g内存跑ubuntu不会捉襟见肘?
<Pudge> iMadper: 只用ssd不快么？
<iMadper> Pudge: 他的混合硬盘, 做不到
<Pudge> iMadper: 普通硬盘只用来放文件啊，我是说
<nothinking> 什么意思？ 小了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你自己买ssd和hdd就可以. 直接买混合硬盘就不行.
<nothinking> 放文件  你文件也得从硬盘读到ssd再读到内存  一样了
<Pudge> iMadper: hdd本来就有啊，ssd我正在观望
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩. 你的笔记本有光驱位?
<nothinking> iMadper:   4g 跑ubuntu  小？
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你有的是可以选的.
<iMadper> nothinking: 是的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 有啊，现在哪个笔记本没有光驱啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我的就没有呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 好多小本都没有呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。超级笨
<iMadper> Pudge: 没有才正常, 没有的都重. 300g呢
<iMadper> s/没有的/有的/
<nothinking> 4g还小啊？
<nothinking> 那该多少啊
<nothinking> 我就是个超级本
<Pudge> nothinking: 小，我正在等待我的8g内存到手
<nothinking> ubuntu要那么大内存干吗
 * iMadper 用8g内存用了两年了.... 
<Pudge> nothinking: 多开些网页，跑个虚拟机，再看个视频，内存一下就用光了
 * iMadper 求单条16g速速到来. 
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。这边单挑8g太贵
<nothinking> 还有 我的ubuntu只能识别3.5G内存
<nothinking> 我算命啊
<nothinking> 为什么啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 我的firefox从来都是30+的标签页.
<nothinking> 我去 你开那么多干吗
<iMadper> nothinking: uname -m   返回什么?
<Pudge> nothinking: 集显分了500m，你算算
<nothinking> 我的内存只能识别3.5 怎么办
<Pudge> nothinking: 正常的，都一样
<iMadper> nothinking: 开多了, 工作才有效率, 有的监视池塘温度, 有的监视鱼的活动状态.
<nothinking> Linux nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u 3.2.0-49-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 17:39:32 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pudge> nothinking: 我的是3.7, 分了256m走了
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$
<nothinking> 能放出来吗？
<Pudge> nothinking: 不能
<nothinking> 我去  养鱼都这么高效了
<Pudge> nothinking: 你是nvidia？
<nothinking> 那我的独立显卡不浪费了？
<nothinking> lspic一下？
<Pudge> nothinking: 也就跑游戏能用用
<Pudge> nothinking: 平时开着就是费电
<nothinking> 怎么看是不是nvidia
 * iMadper 我擦, uname -m什么时候现实这么多没用的东西了.... 
<Pudge> nothinking:你买的电脑你不知道显卡是啥？
<nothinking> ubuntu我也不跑游戏啊
<Pudge> nothinking: lspci | grep VGA 是啥
<nothinking> 我是 -a
<nothinking> x86_64
<Pudge> nothinking: 就用集显啊，就算你在windows独显也基本就是摆设
<nothinking> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Pudge> nothinking: 另外一个
<nothinking> grep 啥意思啊
<iMadper> 有hd4k, 要别的显卡干嘛?! 嫌笔记本散热太好?!
<Pudge> nothinking: 过滤。。
<nothinking> lspci |  grep  ？
<xiaomo> man grep
<nothinking> 另外一个是什么
<nothinking> 又是鸟文
<Pudge> nothinking: 我艹你说你双显卡啊，当然贴另外一个啊
<Pudge> nothinking: 你刚才这个是集显啊
<nothinking> 第一个是VGA  我不知道林外一个是什么啊
<iMadper> 都是vga....
<Pudge> nothinking: 你要是amd的，那能禁用集显，只用独显，内存能还给你
<iMadper> vga是标准...
<iMadper> nothinking: 看你笔记本上面的贴纸, 是nvidia还是amd?!
<nothinking> 没贴
<Pudge> 。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 哪里买的工厂货?
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$ lspci
<nothinking> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<nothinking> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
<nothinking> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nothinking> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<nothinking> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<nothinking> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<nothinking> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Panther Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<nothinking> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)
<nothinking> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)
<nothinking> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)
<^k^> nothinking:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Pudge> 你被骗了吧。
<xiaomo> = = .知道为啥让你 grep 了吧
<iMadper> nothinking: 超过4行, 就一定要贴到别的地方.
<nothinking> 哦 明白了
<nothinking> 不是工厂货啊
<Pudge> 反正我没看出来是双显卡
<iMadper> Pudge: 太长, 懒得看
<nothinking> thinkpad t430u
<nothinking> lspci 貌似真没那块独立卡
<Pudge> nothinking: 配置上是有的，nvidia
<iMadper> 没兴趣你啥显卡... 只是觉得t430那块儿屏幕真是渣渣.
<iMadper> Pudge: 是有的. 所以公司配备电脑的时候, 我绝对不要430
<Pudge> iMadper: 这不科学啊，为什么lspci不显示独显
<nothinking> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
<nothinking> 这是个啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 不装驱动也应该显示啊
<Pudge> nothinking: 主板芯片
<nothinking> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
<nothinking> 这是集显》
<iMadper> Pudge: 不懂.
<nothinking> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)  找到了
<Pudge> nothinking: 。。VGA的那行是集显
<iMadper> Pudge: 超过我这个养鱼的水平了.
<Pudge> iMadper: 别装，这是你的客人
<nothinking> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1140 (rev a1)
<nothinking> 找到了
<Pudge> nothinking: 。。我艹，就这个
<Pudge> nothinking: 你丫的不贴全
<nothinking> 这个不是独显？
<Pudge> nothinking: 是独显啊
<Pudge> nothinking: 就是他，
<iMadper> Pudge: 你被耍了. nothinking 是装新手的.
<nothinking> 我贴全了啊
<Pudge> nothinking: 别指望了，你的内存就3.5了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我发现了
<nothinking> 为什么就3.5了？
<Pudge> nothinking: 看聊天记录
<iMadper> Pudge: uname 都会用.
<iMadper> Pudge: 一般小白用不到这个的.
<nothinking> 这块独显  应该怎么看  lspci | grep  3D？
<Pudge> iMadper: lspci都会用啊，我用了3年才知道这个命令
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> Pudge: 所以你被耍了~
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 我也是~
<nothinking> uname 我经常用  入侵拿到shell  先uname -a
<nothinking> 虽然我不知道 后面参数啥意思
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，还会入侵
<Pudge> iMadper: 我匿了
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥时候回国? 来我公司的池塘, 抓两条鱼请你吃
<Pudge> iMadper: 8月吧，可能，要不就圣诞节
<iMadper> Pudge: 八月不行, 圣诞可以.
<Pudge> iMadper: 能吃么，池塘的鱼
<nothinking> Pudge:   真能装
<iMadper> Pudge: 能.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你信不过鄙公司养的鱼!
<iMadper> Pudge: 鄙公司的鱼和猴子都是一级棒!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我怕你们经常往池塘尿尿
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃换地儿了？ 公司竟然有池塘。。
<nothinking> iMadper:  给个系统ip  我看看能不能给你把池塘温度提高十五度
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 咱公司的鱼和猴子, 都是一级棒!~
<Pudge> nothinking: 你会入侵我不会啊，我装个蛋
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫连破解个wpa都费了半天劲
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是
<iMadper> Pudge: 咱俩真可怜, 我也不会...
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 还没破解出来，拿到密码包都不知道该怎么办
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 猴子？！
<nothinking> 这个我还没闹会
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 猴子?! 咱公司猴子还少吗?!
<nothinking> 我现在就我自己一个热点 还是wep的
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你惊讶个啥... qe-monkey 嘛, 还是很多的.
<nothinking> 错了 是那个  2 啥来着
<iMadper> nothinking: 是那个 2b.  就是我跟 Pudge
<iMadper> Pudge: T_T
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 太善良了，老被人耍
<iMadper> Pudge: 再也不给不认识的人解答问题了.
<nothinking> 你俩真欢乐  求加入
<Pudge> 档次太高，加不起
<iMadper> nothinking: 边儿呆着去! 烦你呢正
<nothinking> 老大  我错了  我刚问的那些  真不懂
<iMadper> Pudge: 求应和我上面那句
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 刚睡醒，有点短路。
<Pudge> iMadper: +1
<Pudge> nothinking: 在装他要赶客人了
<Pudge> nothinking: 肯德基不欢迎麦当劳工作人员进入
<nothinking> 各位老大  我真没装
<iMadper> Pudge: 更多选择更多欢笑, 就在
<nothinking> 要装 我是孙子
<iMadper> Pudge: 必胜客
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。都是一家，不错
<iMadper> Pudge: 在国内都是百盛.
<nothinking> ubuntu能 lol不能？
<iMadper> Pudge: 在国外也是一家吗?
<iMadper> nothinking: 在哪儿都能笑.
<Pudge> iMadper: 肯德基和必胜客就是一家啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 我说的是麦当劳!!!
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过肯德基有座位，必胜客基本只外卖。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你妹的更多选择更多欢笑是肯德基.
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。麦当劳玩去吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 我知道啊，理解不同啊，我刚才说不欢迎麦当劳啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 麦当劳比肯德基好吃, 好不好?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 扯淡，那是国内，麦当劳的花样多
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这个异端! 烧死!
<nothinking> 不必胜客？
<nothinking> 那为什么麦当劳没肯德基人多
<Pudge> iMadper: 国外麦当劳只有汉堡，里面的牛肉鸡肉和鱼都是那种处理过的肉饼，一点不好吃
<nothinking> 话说我那3.5的内存还没解决  Pudge  iMadper  你俩是不是没吃晚饭？
<Pudge> iMadper: 肯德基我好歹还能吃上真正的鸡肉
<iMadper> nothinking: 甚矣，人之好怪也。
<iMadper> Pudge: 鸡肉... .... 鸡 肉....
<Pudge> iMadper: 邪恶
<nothinking> 英文还没看懂 你又给我拽古文。。。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 你问问 Pudge 那儿现在几点
<nothinking> Pudge:   where are you from?
<Pudge> iMadper: 3点半了，准备去去海边睡会。。
<Pudge> nothinking: China
<iMadper> .. from ....
<nothinking> where are you , now?
<Pudge> nothinking: in my office
<nothinking> 我去  国家咋说来这  求翻译
<iMadper> Pudge: 莫名戳中笑点. 不敢纠正英语, 怕人家是专业八级, 来逗咱俩的
<void1> 国内麦当劳都有些什么？
<nothinking> 玩几天irc  我英语一定会提高
<Pudge> i,
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，我开始想说bureau的，后来心虚了，还是用office。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 哈哈哈哈!!!! 笑死了!!!
<nothinking> 我先去饭一下bureau是啥
<iMadper> nothinking: 办事处/办公点
<iMadper> nothinking: 大神, 这个不是我说的, 是我刚查的字典
<nothinking> 和office区别是啥
<Pudge> nothinking: 装b和不装的区别
<iMadper> Pudge: 我刚帮忙翻译了一下, 立马就心虚了....
<Pudge> iMadper: 感受到了吧，我去抽根烟，缓和一下心情
<iMadper> Pudge: 压力太大.... 压迫感...
<nothinking> BackTrack 中科大 居然没有64的源
 * pity 从 github 上 clone 一个 repo，必须要在 github 有帐户才行吗？
<nothinking> github 是啥
<void1> pity, 不用
<pity> nothinking: https://github.com
<iMadper> pity: 不用.
<iMadper> pity: 直接 git clone  xxx.git   就行了
<pity> void1: 那为啥老说 Permission denied.(public key) 呢？
<nothinking> 我恨死这个万恶的鸟文了
<pity> iMadper: 我印象中也是不用的
<void1> pity, 那你肯定用错url了
<pity> void1: 直接复制的啊
<pity> void1: 从 gitcafe clone 也那样提示
<iMadper> pity: 给命令看看
<pity> iMadper: git clone git@gitcafe.com:pityonline/pub.git
<nothinking> 求backtrack 源
<pity> iMadper: 你肯定可以 clone 的
<iMadper> pity: 没看到你的帐号里有pub啊...
<iMadper> pity: 错了, 我去的github...
<pity> iMadper: :P 我刚给的 gitcafe 的
<Pudge> pity: This error can happen when you are accessing the SSH URL (Read/Write) instead of Git Read-Only URL but you have no write access to that repo.
<iMadper> pity: git clone git://gitcafe.com/pityonline/pub.git
<iMadper> Pudge: 谢安琪唱歌不错.
<Pudge> pity: 如果你用read only 的url，直接git就能下载，否则需要一个github账号
<Pudge> iMadper: 不认识。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 渣渣! 去听: 喜帖街
<Pudge> iMadper: 代表作是啥？我去听听
<Pudge> iMadper: 这不是医生的歌么
<iMadper> Pudge: ............................................ 怎么成他的了?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是eason唱过的啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 估计是翻唱吧... 张学友唱过无数人的... 总不能那些都算是张学友的....
<Pudge> i,
<iMadper> Pudge: 伪粤语歌迷.
<Pudge> iMadper: 是翻唱。。原唱谢安琪。。
<pity> Pudge: 果然！
<pity> Pudge: 居然是这样！
<d__> 有木有在surface pro上安装ubutnu的同学？
<iMadper> d__: 那是何等的蛋疼...
<Pudge> iMadper: 粤语除了beyond我没听全过谁的。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩. beyond... 不适合睡觉的时候听....
<pity> iMadper: 可以了
<d__> 有没有时间帮我？
<pity> iMadper: 看来我喜欢的 ssh 格式没帐户是不能用的
<iMadper> pity: 你可以上传公钥
<d__> <iMadper>，我蛋疼，安装完了~
<iMadper> d__: O_o
<d__> 不能连接无线网络。。
<pity> iMadper: 我自己的帐户早就在用了，现在是在虚拟机里用公司的帐户去 github clone 了 ssh 格式的 url，所以不行
<nothinking> 我系统老弹出淘宝广告
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在睡觉的时候我都听刚哥的相声，听歌睡不着，容易想太多
<Meowoo> knownbad, 这俩天没见过你额
<d__> iMadper，能帮我吗？
<iMadper> Pudge: 那不好, 还是好好睡觉的好.
<Meowoo> Pudge, 听姜昆的呢
<nothinking> 我还是觉得凤凰传奇的比较hi
<iMadper> d__: 你啥问题都没说, 我怎么知道我能不能帮你....
<Pudge> iMadper: 没事，老听同一段就容易睡着了
<iMadper> nothinking: 推荐更好的: 一炮打你到天亮    云南民歌
<nothinking> 说不定我也能帮
<Pudge> iMadper: 他说了，你不看，wifi问题
<Pudge> iMadper: 给他找网卡驱动吧
<Meowoo> 就是就是
<d__> http://blog.csdn.net/liangxanhai/article/details/7668553
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥驱动? 啥网卡?
<d__> 现在的问题是进不去系统了
<Meowoo> 现在没啥相声好听的
<Pudge> iMadper: 我哪里知道
<nothinking> 我原来装的13.04  因为网卡驱动问题 换12.04了
<d__> surface pro ?
<nothinking> 还是长期支持的好
<Meowoo> d__, 他是 win7党
<iMadper> Pudge: 去听: 一炮打你到天亮  云南民歌
<nothinking> waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration问题的解决
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。你哪里知道的这么多奇葩的歌
<iMadper> d__: interfaces是debian系列专有的, 我不用ubuntu/debian, 不知道.
<Meowoo> iMadper, 是被打到天亮，还打别人到天亮
<d__> 是的。我现在是进不去桌面了.
<iMadper> nothinking: 扯淡... 驱动怎么会新版的有问题, 旧版的好?!
<nothinking> 一炮打你到天亮？
<Meowoo> iMadper, 是受还是攻
 * iMadper 我擦, 几年没听过了: 千千阙歌...
<mk3548208> i
<nothinking> 问题真的是这样
<iMadper> nothinking: ..... ...... 不信...
<mk3548208> iMadper: 我经常听
<iMadper> mk3548208: 刚随机到了, 太熟悉了.
<nothinking> 在13.04 里面 我那块网卡用的第三方开源 还是啥
<Meowoo> iMadper, 可能他的网卡很旧了，新版本不支持了吧
<iMadper> Meowoo: 没那事
<Meowoo> 额
<nothinking> 在12.04 自己就驱起来了
<d__> 我现在想重新安装系统，但是，启动的时候自动GRUB界面，不能U盘启动
<nothinking> 就那块bcm43142  ubuntu13.04  你一搜一堆问题
<Pudge> d__: bios 改回来了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 你还在继续接受他的调戏？
<maplebeats> NND,兔子这个骗子
<iMadper> d__: 从bios启动usb上面的系统.
<d__> 没地方改bios
<Meowoo> Pudge, ？？ 谁敢调戏大妈额
<iMadper> Pudge: 内核这块儿, 我还不至于被他调戏.
<suiang> ...
<d__> surface pro~没有找到bios设置项
<suiang> i coming ^_^
<iMadper> d__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<Pudge> iMadper: 叼，靠你找回场子了
<nothinking> waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration问题的解决
<Meowoo> surface 是啥，微软的那个？这单词好像哪见过
<nothinking> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<nothinking> 就这快卡
<Pudge> d__: 那你第一次安装是如何u盘启动的
<nothinking> 无线和蓝牙在一块
<d__> WINDOWS 8~
<nothinking> 13.04 上面问题多多
<iMadper> nothinking: 无限和蓝牙在上面是正常的. atheros也这么做
<Pudge> d__: 你不是说你装好了么
<iMadper> nothinking: 还是不信...
<suiang> nothinking 我13.04没啥问题
<d__> WINDOWS 8 设置里面，从U盘启动。~~然后安装的时候，我把WIN8干掉了。
<Meowoo> 我的小本玩13.04也没问题
<iMadper> nothinking: 没理由新版本的kernel的driver会有问题, 而旧版本的没有.
<nothinking> iMadper:   真的啊  我13.04 上  ifconfig  无线都现实 eth1
<Meowoo> 干嘛干掉 win8
<Meowoo> d__, 不是挺好的么
<nothinking> 不现实wlan0
<iMadper> nothinking: 那是udev的问题
<d__> 唉，一言难尽。。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 那真得怪ubuntu的system developer了
<Meowoo> d__, ....
<suiang> win8 是uefi启动吧 装完启动不了了？
<nothinking> 你稍等  我去百度下 udev是啥
<d__> 是的。suiang~
<Meowoo> nothinking, 直接问 iMadper
<nothinking> 直接问不成伸手党了
<Pudge> d__: 现在系统真高级，win8都能设置从下次启动从u盘启动了。。
<Meowoo> ...
<suiang> 可怜的 /say d__
<Meowoo> 我找  knownbad 聊
<Pudge> iMadper: 网卡驱动应该没问题，可能新版ubuntu配置文件改了出问题了吧
<nothinking> 我怎么感觉ubuntu下 网速慢啊
<suiang> d__ 可怜的娃
<Pudge> iMadper: 顶
<d__> 是的。我改了配置文件，进不去系统了
<Meowoo> 别踢了
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的. 不是kernel developer的问题, 是system developer的问题.
<d__> 安装其他系统，安装不上。U盘不能启动
<nothinking> 网上很多人问  13.04  无线网卡的问题的
<iMadper>    /kick meowoo 你自己当伸手党, 别教唆别人也当伸手党, 最后一下不t你了
<Meowoo> 额
<Pudge> d__: 没办法，没用过surface pro高级货，不知道哪里可以改启动项。。
<Meowoo> nothinking, 我的无线网卡在 13.04很正常额
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 13.04 无法驱动茉莉声卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445711 如题，茉莉PCI声卡，貌似可以识别，但是没有声音。 芯片是威盛的 IC Ensemble Envy24 Audio Gontroller win8下没有问题，有没有办法手动安装驱动，威盛官网没有linux驱动下载。 snapshot-0.jpeg snapshot-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhizunbao — 2013-07-15 …
<Meowoo> d__, 我还真想不通，干嘛要干了 win8
<nothinking> 你的啥卡
<nothinking> lspci | grep Network 一下
<Meowoo> nothinking, 不知道，我的是小本。
<iMadper> Pudge: 估计都没地方关secure boot
<nothinking> 我新学的
<Meowoo> 额
<d__> 关secure boot，这个关了
<nothinking> 为了那快网卡  我差点去学着编译内核。。。
<Meowoo> d__, 能说下么，干掉原装的系统，我觉得好可惜额
<nothinking> 他们给我说是驱动的问题  但是网上还没现成的
<d__> 安装的时候，选择了整块硬盘。。。
<suiang> Meowoo: 不是他想干，win8是uefi启动，装不了其他的系统 关了uefi 就启动不了 win8了
<Pudge> d__: 你看这里http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2250574749
<iMadper> nothinking: make oldconfig; make && make install  有啥需要学得.....
<Meowoo> suiang, 干嘛u要装其他系统，关键是这个问题。
<nothinking> 我就预装的win8  被我干掉了  整块硬盘ubuntu
<Pudge> d__: 这里告诉你surface pro进入bios方式，如何改启动顺序，和关闭 secure boot
<iMadper> suiang: uefi支持其他系统的好不好....
<iMadper> suiang: 莫黑我大uefi!
<mk3548208> Pudge: 跟我以前一样冲动
<nothinking> 在编译之前  我不知道make
<iMadper> suiang: 我们整个养鱼场的机器, 都是跑uefi的
<Meowoo> 貌似 surface pro 比较高级的额
<suiang> iMadper: - -
<Pudge> mk3548208: 什么冲动？
<nothinking> d_  貌似 我会
<suiang> iMadper: 不是我黑 是天黑 ^_^
<Meowoo> 如果我买，我就不舍得了
<d__> 设置-更改电脑设置-常规-高级启动-立即启动-使用设备，这个是在windows 8设置里面的。
<nothinking> iMadper:   我感觉ubuntu 的网速慢  我该从哪去查问题呢？
<d__> 我的电脑没有ｗｉｎ８　了
<mk3548208> Pudge: 格掉整块装有windows的盘
<iMadper> nothinking: 大脑.
<iMadper> nothinking: 速度快慢, 要对比测试. 不要凭感觉....
<Pudge> d__: 刚才那个链接，2楼，说的很清楚，surface启动不了系统的时候怎么进bios，怎么关secure boot
<iMadper> Pudge: 跟 nothinking 说话, 压力好大... 生怕被耍
<Meowoo> d__, 启动，按del键不行么
<nothinking> 大脑里面没这个概念   这下想不当伸手党都难了
<Pudge> mk3548208: 必须格调啊，要windows干嘛。。
<mk3548208> 现在我不装linux在实体机了，装在虚拟机上，搞开发搞搞够了
<suiang> iMadper: 没说是uefi的错 是win8的错 呵呵
<Pudge> iMadper: 已经被耍了好么
<iMadper> Pudge: T_T
<d__> 我擦。。。
<Meowoo> 呵呵呵
<Meowoo> 你也有今天
<d__> 按音量-键
<nothinking> 我是躺着都中枪  从开始到现在 不知道自己装B成功在哪  哈哈
 * AndChat-364656 有人看过虎胆龙威吗？
<d__> 这个好猛。
<mk3548208> Pudge: 开发有好看的字体
<Pudge> d__: 音量+键盘啊
<Meowoo> 装B?
<d__> 启动，按del键，进入关闭ｓｅｃｕｒｅ　ｂｏｏｔ界面。
<Meowoo> mk3548208, 啥字体
<d__> 木有ｂｉｏｓ
<Pudge> mk3548208: 你是问我，开发有没有好看的字体，还是告诉我，开发字体也有好看的
<mk3548208> Pudge: Consolas
<Meowoo> 我用的不是这个
<nothinking> Transfusion:   大马帅哥呢
<mk3548208> Pudge: 好看的开发字体，windows有，说的就是支持中文
<suiang> Meowoo: YaHei Consolas Hybrid
<d__> 谢谢！！！
<Pudge> d__: 你就按照那个帖子里面说的重新装就好了
<suiang> 双系统 直接复制win7下的 YaHei Consolas Hybrid
<d__> ｐｕｄｇｅ，是音量－
<nothinking> 64 bytes from 61.135.169.125: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=9016 ms
<Pudge> mk3548208: 开发字体我无所谓支不支持中文的。
<nothinking> 看到没  我在xp下  ping  20ms
<d__> ＋是进入了secureboot界面
<Pudge> mk3548208: 不过话说我到现在不知道你为啥跟我讲这个话题。。
<Meowoo> 我用的是 Pointfree
<Meowoo> 有手写的赶脚
<Pudge> d__: 哦，你自己试吧，我也没用过这玩意，都是看帖子上说的
<nothinking> iMadper:  求指点
<mk3548208> Pudge: 偶然有感，你只装linux
<nothinking> 是不是dns的问题？
<d__> 我纠结了
<Pudge> mk3548208: 我也装了windows啊，虚拟机。
<nothinking> ifconfig 貌似看不到dns
<Pudge> mk3548208: 有些word没办法。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 你直接ping ip?
<iMadper> nothinking: 不是dns问题
<iMadper> nothinking: mtu的问题倒是有可能.
<mk3548208> Pudge: linux桌面不稳定，最主要的xorg效率太差,本本我不喜欢直接装linux，不完美
<iMadper> nothinking: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1460  试试看.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper Pudge mtk的cpu还有更牛逼的地方 就是支持定时开关机
<nothinking> PING 61.135.169.105 (61.135.169.105) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nothinking> 64 bytes from 61.135.169.105: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=2650 ms
<nothinking> 64 bytes from 61.135.169.105: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=2795 ms
<nothinking> 64 bytes from 61.135.169.105: icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=2942 ms
<nothinking> 直接ping ip 也挺高
<Meowoo> stmsgebjgd, 喂完小公主了？
<Pudge> mk3548208: 还行，xorg效率是低，不过普通桌面应用根本感觉不出来啊。看你选择什么桌面了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 定时开机？那不就是根本没关机。。
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 上班呢
<iMadper> nothinking: ifconfig | grep mtu
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: gaoji.
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 又不用我喂
<Meowoo> Pudge, 用的是 kde 呢
<Meowoo> 额
<suiang> stmsgebjgd: 你也没水喂 ^_^
<nothinking> sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1460
<nothinking> 啥意思啊
<Pudge> Meowoo: kde是慢，反正我好几年没用过了，现在不知道
<Meowoo> Pudge, 除了不是崩溃一下，用的还挺爽
<mk3548208> Pudge: 主要本本发热大呀，要是台式机我就会直接装在实体机上
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 不是 确实关了
<stmsgebjgd> mk3548208 linux桌面效率高多了 稳定性更好
<Meowoo> Pudge, kde是进入时确实有点慢，进去后就好了
<Meowoo> Pudge, 我的小本，unity基本抗不住
<suiang> 本本发热大？独显？ mk3548208
<nothinking> iMadper:  我改了个参数  我是无线
<Pudge> mk3548208: 没啊，我刚买回来的时候，win7,一直60度左右，看flash的时候更高
<mk3548208> stmsgebjgd: linux桌面效率高?
<nothinking> 没用有线
<stmsgebjgd> mk3548208 win的gui才老死
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 所以我说么
<iMadper> nothinking: 那就改wlan0 或者类似别的.
<Pudge> mk3548208: 现在linux，普通使用一直在45读左右
<mk3548208> P
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 不过, 基本上, 定时开机都不是cpu的功能.
<Meowoo> unity 到底是啥怪物，居然比 kde 还耗资源
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$ ifconfig | grep mtu
<Pudge> mk3548208: 而且笔记本用windows鼠标操作有点多，感觉不方便
<mk3548208> Pudge: 我装linux加bumblebee发热也很大，没windows那么摸着是冷的
<Pudge> mk3548208: 看个人习惯吧
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$
<d__> 是啊。
<nothinking> 没有回显
<Pudge> mk3548208: 你装了bumblee要看是不是真的把独显关闭了，
<iMadper> .... 竟然没有.... ..... .....
<nothinking> iMadper: 没有回显
<Pudge> mk3548208: 经常独显还是开着的
<mk3548208> Pudge: 关了
<Pudge> mk3548208: 确定ff？
<iMadper> nothinking: ifconfig -a | grep -i mtu
<mk3548208> Pudge: 是的
<jiero> mk
<nothinking> mtu是啥
<jiero> mk3548208: 可能你的电脑的电源管理或者cpu策略有问题，
<mk3548208> Pudge: linux电源管理本来不是很好
<jiero> mk3548208: 是你的主板不好
<d__> surface pro 也要用鼠标，ＭＤ。
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 不知道为什么12.04么有新立得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445712 我用软件中心装东西总是卡在这里。（如图） 下载还可以，但是安装的时候就一直这样。不知道怎么办。 统计信息: 发表于 由 压哨出手 — 2013-07-15 22:00
<iMadper> nothinking: 最大传输单元.... 我觉得你丫又开始耍我了...  cc Pudge
<maplebeats> iMadper:
<Pudge> mk3548208: 我是觉得我这里用着还行
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$ nothinking: ifconfig -a | grep -i mtu
<iMadper> maplebeats: 早.
<nothinking> nothinking:：未找到命令
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$
<nothinking> 你会纠结一会儿 的
<jiero> mk3548208: linux电源管理正常和windows没多大差异，但是如果某某定制了，就不一样了
<mk3548208> 现在装linux虚拟不装图像开ssh就够用了^_^
<d__> 各位，都是程序员？
<nothinking> 没有啊   真的有问题啊
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 联发科厉害啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 如果已经建立了一个长链接，在这个时候更改本机IP，长连接会断开吗？
<nothinking> 你还不信
<jiero>  d_ 不是。这种事还用问？
<iMadper> nothinking: 擦! 你丫装net-tools包
<maplebeats> d__: 程序员是什么东东？
<Pudge> mk3548208: 你看看你的cpu要是一直2%以下，独显又关闭了，cpu时时频率1g左右，温度还高
<Pudge> mk3548208: 那只能说明电脑灰太多了。。
<iMadper> d__: 你才是程序员, 你们全家都是程序员!
<nothinking> 好像装了
<suiang> d__: 哪有有卖程序猿？
<nothinking> 我装了几个网络工具 好像有依赖的包
<iMadper> maplebeats: 会.
<d__> 我要是程序员就好了。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper: are you sure?
<suiang> d__: why？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 测试过没
<iMadper> d__: 相当猴子还不容易?
<nothinking> 如何察看有没net-tool的包？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没, 我不是搞网络的,  也不是sa-monkey
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你才是monkey，你全家都是monkey
<d__> 想要什么软件就自己写了～～
<iMadper> nothinking: apt的命令, 自己查, 我不是用ubuntu的.
<suiang> d__: 写个 hello world 你就是程序猿了 O(∩_∩)O~
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我就是猴子呀
<nothinking> iMadper:   你从哪看出我有net-tool的包啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我喜欢吃猴脑
 * iMadper 我tm压根儿就没看出来
<Meowoo> 妈的
<Pudge> iMadper: 你还在被耍？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我直接屏蔽。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<Meowoo> 死猫超爱键盘额
<iMadper> Pudge: 我决定 ignore nothinking 了
<nothinking> 装net-tool的包 和mtu有啥关系
<nothinking> 话说这个mtu是啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 这里有3个人我是直接ignore的
<iMadper> Pudge: 都谁?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 去你妹的
<maplebeats> iMadper: FUCK YOU
<Pudge> iMadper: Meowoo ，jusss，还有刚才那个
<nothinking> 我晕  不要啊  我的是真的不懂的问题啊
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> 哈哈
<suiang> help ignore
<stmsgebjgd> 联发科才是民族的骄傲
<jiero> maplebeats:  /kickban stmsgebjdb
<Meowoo> ...
<jiero> maplebeats:  /kickban maplebeats
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 解放区的, 当然好一些.
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 老猫帮我买个s820
<jiero> maplebeats:  /kickban iMadper
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 没错
<Meowoo> s820是啥
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 联想的手机
<maplebeats> jiero: what?
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 墙外没得卖
<nothinking> 我是一个
<Meowoo> 我这小城市，哪里有这些东西的
<Meowoo> 我得上广州
<jiero> maplebeats: 我现在看到你的 nick，首先想到的是 马屁
<Meowoo> 没见过智能手机
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 啥  网购
<jiero> maplebeats: 不是 mb，而是mp
<Meowoo> .......................
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。怎么会。
<Meowoo> 至今没网购过一次
<suiang> 点点点...
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你确定要买?
<maplebeats> jiero: 你就是一个变态
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 事实如此  墙外没有的卖
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 给老婆的生日礼物
<nothinking> 我感觉我的系统被植入了广告
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 我需要双sim
<nothinking> 一开浏览器就弹出淘宝的广告
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 算好价格, 准备好钱, 管我要数据, 然后西联汇款给我, 我帮你下单转发.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 还能假确定
<Meowoo> 是时候也网购一下
<jiero> maplebeats: 看到你说这个，总觉的怪怪的，傻小子。。。快回高中吧。
<Meowoo> 我还是第一次用笔记本
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 信不过也可以找别人
<mk3548208> 睡觉了.........
<d__> 什么东西？我买手机方便。。楼下苏宁。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我想回高中~
<Meowoo> d__, stmsgebjgd 想买 s啥的联想手机
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 我看可行
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 问题是我不知道多少运费
<nothinking> iMadper:
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 恩, 我查ems价格之后告诉你?
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 你儿子呢
<Meowoo> stmsgebjgd, 你不回来探亲的么
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 我看行
<Meowoo> 睡了
<Meowoo> 今晚做蛋糕
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 探亲就太晚了
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 老婆下月初生日
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 放心, 你给多了, 超过10块钱, 我退给你. 不足10块钱, 我懒得费力气转帐.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 你没法给我转帐吧
<nothinking> iMadper:   你不要忽略我啊
<stmsgebjgd>  iMadper 多100块都无所谓
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你申请个alipay呀
<iMadper> nothinking: 啥?
<Meowoo> 额
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 到我这里才10欧多
<nothinking> 我那个网速的问题i
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: lol~ 那你准备好就给我汇款吧~ lol~
<Meowoo> stmsgebjgd, 干嘛买联想的
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 你要告诉我所有的价格
<Meowoo> 我看看我的手机是啥牌的
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 之后我马上西联拟
<d__>  干嘛买联想的...
<Meowoo> 电信充值送的一手机
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 如果慢包，大约250g只要50人民币
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 联想质量好 双sim 待机时间长
<Meowoo> 电信也高移动了？
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你自己选店家呀. 最好有发票的那种, 我原封转给你.
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 苏宁/易讯/京东/亚马逊  你来选.
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 联想官方网店就行  虽然贵
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 也是
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 官方网店?
<nothinking> iMadper:   我真不是装啊  你帮我解决下我那个网速的问题好不好
<Meowoo> 我的手机是 kingpad
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 据说还送东西
<nothinking> 我改天买点虾米去帮你喂鱼
<Meowoo> 谁听过这牌子，电信充值送的
<iMadper> nothinking: 我不知道啥问题, 我怀疑是mtu的问题. 我不是做网络方面的.
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 渣
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 像素低   电池小
<Meowoo> :)
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 我的联想p770 3500毫安的电池
<Meowoo> 我基本就没用过
<Meowoo> 都是我儿子用
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo: 随便待机
<jiero> 家里突然多了一台 尼康 D90
<nothinking> 最大传输单元？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不理我了
<Meowoo> 我下了
<Meowoo> 拜翁美玲去
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼 醒醒
<jusss> Pudge: xorg.conf拿来
<Pudge> jusss: 拿你妹，直接删了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 他妹也行
<jusss> Pudge: 我装了nv的官方驱动
<jusss> Pudge: 生成的xorg.conf打不开x
<Pudge> jusss: 跟你说了那玩意没用，卸了，
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> Meowoo: 屁眼痒了？
<Meowoo> 额
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 淫荡
<jusss> Pudge: 不是有optimus了吗
<d__> ?
<Meowoo> 有点养，要吃蛔虫药了
<maplebeats_> 要3.9内核以上吧
<knownbad> 没你淫荡，你都生下来了。
<Pudge> jusss: xrandr 1.4以上才行
<nothinking> iMadper|Away:   我查了下 确实是dns的问题
<jusss> maplebeats: 我3.9.9
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 其实是你淫荡  你努力了那么多次都没有结果
<jusss> Pudge: xrandr 1.4还得装那个？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你要的是过程  不是结果
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<knownbad> jusss: Liquroix?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: s820没有卖的
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad:  只能代购
<jusss> knownbad: 这是啥？我直接装的arch 内核好像是3.9.9
<knownbad> 我是打空包弹。
<knownbad> jusss: 没事，只是问问。
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 还arch呢  我都ubuntu lts了
<knownbad> 我昨天说的就是代购。
<jusss> Pudge: 装了xrandr 1.4，nv生成的xorg.conf就能打开x了？我还想尝尝vadpu呢
<jusss> Pudge: 还有怎么设置optimus,新版驱动
<Pudge> jusss: 尝你妹，你眼睛没那功能
<knownbad> Amazon上的肯定不是店铺，只是代购。
<happyaron> bumblebee
<Pudge> jusss: 不用设置，那功能还没bumblee好
<jusss> Pudge: 都不用设置？。。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你说得那个没有
<Pudge> jusss: 就相当于显卡一直工作，你的桌面也是独立显卡渲染的
<jusss> Pudge: 我twm...
<jusss> Pudge: arch的源里竟然没我喜欢的fvwm1...
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 真高级
<knownbad> Meowoo: 这些大公司的东西现在都不靠谱。   你该试试黑网。
<jusss> Pudge: fvwm2又没看，不会用。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 我看成了ntm。。。
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 高级你妹。。。
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 发错了
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 高级你妹
<happyaron> jusss: 高级
<happyaron> lol
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额
<knownbad> Meowoo: 美国的NSA也太过分了。
<Meowoo> NSA是啥
 * jusss 因为比较懒，学会一个wm配置后，就没再尝试其它的wm...而第一个wm就是fvwm1
<knownbad> Meowoo: 他说的也没错但这么极端对讨论无卜。
<jusss> Pudge: 我再装个xrandr 1.4就行了？还用在xorg.conf里面配置其它的不，比如加intel的驱动之类的
<knownbad> Meowoo: 国家安全局。
<Pudge> jusss: 别折腾了好么，我求你了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 这人说的和法轮功的，我都不参与，他们有点走火入魔了感觉
<jusss> Meowoo: Not Such Agence
<Meowoo> 额
<stmsgebjgd> 联想s820阿
<jusss> Meowoo: Not Such Agent?我忘了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 你就让我尝尝vadpu吧
<jusss> Pudge: 都买了，还不让上，这多不爽
<knownbad> 但说的没错，秋后算账是中国的本性。   毛主席是其中的高手。
<Meowoo> 不说这个了，等会有该埃踢
<Meowoo> 额
<Pudge> jusss: bumblee就行了，optirun也是用的nvidia官方驱动
<jusss> Pudge: arch有大黄蜂？
<jusss> Pudge: 下源码自己编译？
<Pudge> jusss: 自己搜，伸手党
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 废话  arch什么都有
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: yaourt
<Meowoo> 间谍案，听新闻说，是在国会(还是某个委员会忘了)严格监管执行的，也是得到国会的支持。我好奇的是，当初国会是如何同意的
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 刚开始用。。。
<Meowoo> 更吊诡的是，听网络电台说，美国人反倒支持和不支持的一半一半，同意监听的还是多数
<Meowoo> 美国被恐怖主义吓怕了？
<knownbad> 这个自然，美国也有盲从的大众。
<Meowoo> 宁可让渡自己的一些私权也同意政府去监听？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆不是还在国内呢么
<Meowoo> 我想可能还是被恐怖主义吓怕了
<knownbad> 媒体的报导也有关联。   没说到违反宪法的严重性。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 是地。
<Meowoo> 我八卦，我猜
<Meowoo> 好吧，不说了，说了会被骂的
<knownbad> 白痴到处有。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> ofan, rpc 保持连接，和不保持连接，差很远额
<ofan> Meowoo: 差多远
<knownbad> 基本上，如果要抓个黑手党得要法院许可才能监听。   现在只要挂的国家安全的牌子就可以监听全美国人了。
<knownbad> 他妈的白痴。
<Meowoo> ofan, 没调用一次连一次，和保持连接，连续调用不重连，相差5倍
<Meowoo> 等等
<Meowoo> 我再去看看
<knownbad> 冲凉上班去。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，我也匿了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 他不会来了？
<Meowoo> ofan, 3倍
<Meowoo> 一个70%多，一个20%多
<Meowoo> 用 valgrind 分析的
<Meowoo> 计算1000次
<knownbad> Meowoo: 要不一起冲凉？
<Meowoo> 还记得昨天的额
<Meowoo> 不了，昨天洗了
<Meowoo> 我去拜拜阿翁就去睡了
<nothinking> 大家白白   我去睡觉了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还有啥cli的能抓包
<d__> 88
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: tcpdump
<jusss> Pudge: 只是按照xrandr 1.4就可以了是不
<jusss> Pudge: 需要修改别的不
<Pudge> iMadper|Away: 赶紧的
<iMadper|Away> Pudge: 啥?
<Pudge> jusss: 你去ubuntu硬件版自己看，第一页就有个帖子，讲怎么双显卡装官方驱动，自己找
<Pudge> iMadper: ban
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁?
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 舒服了
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd: 除了这个
<jiero> Pudge: 小黑。
<Pudge> jiero: ？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你的脚, 又陷进去了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有，踹习惯了
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: tcpdump不能满足你么？
<maplebeats> 困死了
<maplebeats> 该死的兔子，在RTX上说我不上IRC，结果他丫的也不上
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: gulp
<maplebeats> iMadper: 看见兔子上IRC给我骂一顿
<ofan> 借刀杀人
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying:  lindump
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:/$ sudo gpg --armor --export 46925553 | apt-key add -
<nothinking> gpg: 警告：配置文件‘/home/nothinking/.gnupg/gpg.conf’所有权不安全
<nothinking> ERROR: This command can only be used by root.
<nothinking> 什么意思啊
<void1> 400
<ofan> 午饭吃点啥
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 炸鸡
<ofan> 不吃
<ofan> 最近吃炒菜
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 炸鸡多有营养
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 那你去吃
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 我在美国的时候 确实天天吃烤鸡
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd: 路由器上用，tcpdump报错，懒得去搞了
<jusss> Pudge: 还是打不开xorg
<jusss> Pudge: 内核3.9.9 xrandr 1.4 nvidia-xconfig生成xorg.conf，打不开xorg
<alvin_rxg> jusss: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jusss> alvin_rxg: no devices detected no screens found
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 请插上您的显示器
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管鲁管来了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: xorg.conf中 Section "Monitor"中 VendorName "Unkown" ModelName "Unknown
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我都没有路由器
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 路由器要当switch用
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 不能开dhcpserver
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd: 我拿wzr-hp-300nh当switch用，e4200当ap用
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那兩個沒啥實際用途的
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我就知道fritzbox
<happyaron> freeflying: 为啥要拿openvswitch刷路由器上啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: 生生不息，折腾不止
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞。。。
<jusss> al
<jusss> alvin_rxg: x -configure生成的xorg.conf可以打开x，nvidia-xconfig生成的xorg.conf打不开x，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不明白…
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 应该造人不止
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd: 天朝成本太高
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 野生
 * alvin_rxg 野生的 stmsgebjgd 跳出來了
 * alvin_rxg 就你了 freeflying 
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你开车上班的么
<Meowoo> knownbad, 好快额
<knownbad> 搭公车。
<knownbad> 要自个开车快的多。
<knownbad> 麦当劳的 monopoly 今天开始。
<knownbad> 噢，是明天。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我准备为了减肥 买自行车上班了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 准备买个好点的自行车
 * stmsgebjgd 回家
<PinoCao> 还是这个IRC人气火。。
 * alvin_rxg 火
<knownbad> 不是骑老婆吗？
<Meowoo> 美国人也爱吃麦当劳么？
<knownbad> 带小孩怎么还会胖呢？
<knownbad> 你这好似问南方人也喜欢吃饺子？
 * alvin_rxg 火炎焱㷋燚㸉𤌟 𤐺  
<Meowoo> 我想象美国佬也只是将麦当劳填肚子，而不是像中国当奢侈品
<Meowoo> 至少我是将麦当劳当奢侈品
<alvin_rxg> 米饭在美国是奢侈品
<Meowoo> 填肚子和专程去吃不同的额
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 香肠肯定跟着喝母奶才发胖的。
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 所以说啊，我想在美国，麦当劳应该算很平常的
<knownbad> 最普通的米是很便宜。
<Meowoo> 像中国打工仔常光顾的快餐
<knownbad> 一般也没陈米的问题。
<knownbad> 美国的快餐不便宜，只方便快速。   再来是没小费。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你一般都出去吃么，额，记得了，你上次说是你老婆做饭
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 老婆回家度假了，你吃饭都是出去吃？
<Meowoo> 好了，不说了，我自己都觉得自己八卦了
<knownbad> 我也可以搞个麦片粥但近来懒了。
<Meowoo> 额
<alvin_rxg> 确定不是回娘家诉苦去了？
<knownbad> 以前就麦片粥加蜂蜜。
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 他上次说了不该说的话
<knownbad> 她诉苦我也不理。
<knownbad> 賊船早开走了，再抱怨也没用。
<Meowoo> 。。。
<knownbad> 你去试试。   http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_222292.html
<Meowoo> qt 貌似很在意中国市场额，工具和官网都有中文，安装程序也有
<PinoCao> 你们这是在说什么啊？？
<PinoCao> 有国外的？？
<knownbad> 每个都说非诚勿扰，要这么说就别放大众网站上。
<knownbad> 不， 是外星的。
<alvin_rxg> 這樣子看上去還不錯  ttp://uploadpie.com/FEAaI
<knownbad> 我是火星殖民地一号五区。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> ofan, 官网新的 qtcreator 终于支持输入中文了
<knownbad> 这个够直接。   http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_312105.html
<knownbad> 但这个就不要脸了。   http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_313401.html
<knownbad> 突然想喝冰咖啡了。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 就别用 QQ 了
<Meowoo> 这女的知道 QQ 是啥额
<Meowoo> 40岁还玩QQ
<Meowoo> 这么多人想往外跑额
<knownbad> 你看看那个网站就知道了。
<Meowoo> ofan, 不知道为什么，新版的 qtcreator 2.8 居然用了 qt4的 style。难道 qt5可以用qt4的界面风格？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额
<Meowoo> 留下那些走不出去的吃尘么？
<knownbad> 很多人宁可被骗也不信中介说的是假的。
<knownbad> 没，留下来建设国家。
<knownbad> 都是爱国人士。
<knownbad> 令人佩服。
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 为什么不信
<Meowoo> 他以为美国就没有奸商了？
<Meowoo> 如果那中介找个老外和他说，是否就更信了
<knownbad> 人都是喜欢好听的话要不怎么会被骗呢？
<knownbad> 就好似征婚的贴告示然后要求非诚勿扰，要勿扰就别贴告示。   叫亲友介绍去。
<PinoCao> 美国华人找不到老婆？？
<PinoCao> 不至于吧。。。
<knownbad> 好像你说的话别人都得听似的。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我想还有一个，去到一个陌生的地方，忽然有个人笑眯眯的，也是一个原因
<knownbad> 可能，我以前有没找着。
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 你知道台湾话虾米是什么意思吧？
<Meowoo> 我是说置身于一个陌生的地方，有个装得热心的人靠近，也是容易上当的原因
<Meowoo> 虾米？
<PinoCao> 其实我以前一直挺憧憬美国人生活的。。但是岁数越大，越觉得其实美国人民也是生活在水深火热之中，不像电视电影里说的那么美好。。说不定哪天就暴尸街头了。。
<knownbad> 谁都会上当如果你不小心。
<knownbad> 虾米=什么。
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 你现在才知道啊，你看 knownbad 他多水深火热就知道了
<PinoCao> Meowoo,knownbad在美国？？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 但在某个特定场景，会更容易些。置身于陌生的环境，无依无靠，就很容易被骗
<knownbad> 人民都有不同程度的满意和不满意，这是人性。   但美国不差。
<knownbad> 可能吧。
<PinoCao> 其实后来了解了一下，中国人在美国受限制挺多的，就算有了绿卡，人们还是很排挤中国人的。。
<Meowoo> 还有，特别是遇到一个华人，更容易。上面我想错了，遇到一个老外，会有抵触和防备，去到国外，无依无靠，忽然遇上“老乡“，就很容易被这个老乡骗
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 你说的水深火热，是说美国人水深火热，还是美国华人水深火热
<PinoCao> 美国人民。。
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 额。 我们去解救他们
<PinoCao> 额，那是当然，别说在美国了，就是在中国这种事情也很容易发生。。
<PinoCao> Meowoo: 额。。这个嘛。。我要先实现当富二代他爹的梦想之后再去实现。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不要灰心，再坚持一下，虽然现在你在水深火热中，但我们会解救你的(等 PinoCao 当了富二代他爹后)
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 你说后面那句，就让人灰心了
<PinoCao> 梦想？？
<PinoCao> :-)
<Meowoo> 啥时候能当富二代他爹额
<PinoCao> 快了。。正在努力。。
<knownbad> 或许新移民得了解下新环境才能避免歧视吧。   移民是个融合的理想。
<Meowoo> 是额
<PinoCao> 我正在三线城市脱贫。。估计等不到死。。
<Meowoo> 有些歧视来源之间的差异。
<^V^> 这么晚了，都还有夜猫子啊
<PinoCao> 这个我觉得不能叫歧视。。
<Meowoo> 之间因不了解的误会
<Meowoo> 有些不能叫歧视的，因不了解而以为歧视啊
<Meowoo> 差枪走火
<PinoCao> 经济体制的不同，导致人们对待事物的看待角度就不一样。。
<Meowoo> ^V^, 你怎么说是夜猫子呢
<Meowoo> ^V^, 你问问 knownbad 他是夜猫子么
<^V^> Meowoo: 你们肉身翻墙了嗦？
<PinoCao> 如果你能够帮助他们得到他们最想要的，那么你就能融入那样的社会，如果你不能，你对于他们来讲什么也不是。。
<knownbad> 很多的歧视起源于生活习惯不同。   先融入大环境再尝试介绍本国的文化。
<PinoCao> knownbad,我觉得他们并不想知道咱们的本国文化，因为这个对于他们来讲不能让他们买的起ipad
<Meowoo> ^V^, 我是夜猫子
<PinoCao> 如果你有哪支股票觉得很不错，我想他们会很乐意和你聊一聊。。
<knownbad> 不是人家要你什么，是你能提供什么。   没人逼你移民，大部分的人是志愿的。
<PinoCao> knownbad,移民的需求是什么？出发点在哪呢？？
<knownbad> 错，你这不就是另类的歧视吗？
<knownbad> 你问想移民人？
<PinoCao> 已经移民的。。
<Meowoo> 喜欢哪个国家就去哪额。
<Meowoo> 你没想好就去移民，这是你的问题额
<Meowoo> 和别国的人怎么对你有关系么？
<Meowoo> 你去那国家，就是为了那国家的人去服侍你？尊重你的生活习惯？
<PinoCao> 那不可能的。。
<knownbad> 这好似外国人去中国却要求大家应该会说英文一样不合理。
<PinoCao> 从来没有让环境适应人的。。只有人来适应环境。。
<Meowoo> 那边的人吃饭都是不说话的，要容忍你吃饭大声说话？
<knownbad> 你去本国以外的国家就是得尊重别人的文化背景。
<Meowoo> 知道啥叫入乡随俗么？
<knownbad> 要不你可以不去。
<Meowoo> 不过倒是老外到了中国，会很入乡随俗
<knownbad> 中国也可以叫外国人滚蛋。   但中国以前需要国外资金。
<Meowoo> 在他原来的地方时吃饭不出声，到了中国照样大声嚷嚷。
<knownbad> 外国人就是有这个认知。
<knownbad> 呵呵。
<PinoCao> knownbad你是去学习还是工作？
<knownbad> 一样到处吐谈？
<Meowoo> 在他原来国内可能不行贿，到中国一样。
<knownbad> 都不是。
<PinoCao> 反正我们这里的老外比较流氓。。
<knownbad> 我的背景和发言无关。
<Meowoo> 在他原来国内可能不行贿，规规矩矩，到中国一样贪污腐败。
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 这就是他们很懂得入乡随俗
<knownbad> 被逼的，要不竞争不过。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 那我和你不相同
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不一定是被逼的。学坏容易，学好难
<knownbad> 我戳你屁眼，而你屁眼被戳？
<knownbad> 一半一半吧？
<knownbad> 性本善或性本恶？
<Meowoo> 在他原国的时候，很多规矩制约，他只能规规矩矩，来到中国，基本无规矩。
<PinoCao> 我朋友在机场上班，安检的，有一次看见一个老黑，他们就开始嘀咕，说这人咋这么黑。balabala....，然后那个人过了安检之后，扭过头特大声的说了一句，“我黑，你白，行了吧。。”
<PinoCao> :-)。。。
<Meowoo> 国外的来中国很容易融入中国，因学坏很容易的。但反过来中国到国外，这些坏习惯就很难改。
<Meowoo> 这是我个人的看法，很可能是偏激
<knownbad> 这我遇过，是个泰国朋友的妹妹说黑人女孩胖然后对方回了她听的懂。
<knownbad> 结果是她是美国驻泰国使馆的家属。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不过你说的也对，一半一半，有一半也是被逼，不坏，在中国混不下去
<knownbad> 太丢人了。
<knownbad> 我去国内就不乱丢垃圾但老婆家里有时会，我也不说因为国内民情不同。
<Meowoo> 我觉得，人性非本善也非本恶。人生就是白纸，乱画容易，但画好了很难。
<PinoCao> 我看了一下，貌似IRC里，除了机器人，就剩下咱仨了～～
<knownbad> 我公车上让座好似少见，老婆说的。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 但过马路就不同了，我得看着她们点。
<Meowoo> 是额
<knownbad> 这我就不能尊重民情了。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 过马路这个很经典额。
<Meowoo> 直观体现百姓的基本特性
<suiang> PinoCao: +1
<Meowoo> 这里又不是 G+
<PinoCao> 。。。。。。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, +1
<alvin_rxg> +1
<knownbad> 我第一次去国内在大巴上看见一辆三轮车从同一车道迎面过来我傻眼了。
<PinoCao> 我正在开发一套适合供热企业的应用的协同系统。。。
<Meowoo> 额
<PinoCao> 第一次去国内？？
<knownbad> 逆向行车是我最不习惯的。
<Meowoo> 大牛不在
<knownbad> 太吓人了。
<PinoCao> 你从小就生活在国外？？中文说的还真么好？？挺牛的。。
<Meowoo> 貌似在国外开惯车的，来中国不敢开额
<PinoCao> 不应该吧。。
<PinoCao> 美国的方向盘和中国一样的。。
<knownbad> 我什么都不是。
<Meowoo> PinoCao, 你没看 knownbad 说的么
<Meowoo> 关键国外开车，都没遇到像中国这情况
<alvin_rxg> 三輪車不需要牌照的，自然很多不懂的人在路上
<PinoCao> 正经我在北京觉得自己不会开车了。。
<Meowoo> 貌似俄罗斯开车也很乱，从一些视频得到的印象
<PinoCao> 车速太快。。
<PinoCao> 在环线上跑80..旁边还不停的有人挤着要超车。。特别是高峰的时候。。
<knownbad> 上次有个摩托车的视频超好笑的。   最后翻下坑里。
<PinoCao> 我看过一个视频，老毛子在街上开车半路停下扶老太太过马路。。开始觉得很奇怪，视频是怎么录下来的。。
<suiang> 一直朝车上撞那个？
<Meowoo> 该死， qt5现在必须自行安装 style， 不受 kde 的控制，也没有 qtconfig 的qt5版本
<PinoCao> 后来才知道，原来欧美人都在私家车上装了行车记录仪，然后我也花了600装了一个。。
<suiang> 就那家伙的骑车技术 居然有人敢做他的车
<PinoCao> 推荐你们也可以装一个。。国内的就不怕碰瓷的了。。
<PinoCao> 交警来了，可以立刻给他看行车记录。。
<suiang> 睡觉去了 good night
<knownbad> suiang: 是一直往车子撞那个，最后撞上了卡车。
<knownbad> 我猜他想跑。
<knownbad> 但技术实在太差了。
<suiang> knownbad: 恩  连撞了几下
<suiang> 最后果断掉坑里去了
<knownbad> 奇怪的是竟然没人阻止他？
<Meowoo> 没反应过来吧
<suiang> 问题是谁敢呀
<Meowoo> 第一次没反应过来，想应当不会第二次吧，
<knownbad> 但掉下坑里也没人理啊？
<knownbad> 蛮奇怪就是了
<Meowoo> 再二不会再三吧
<Meowoo> ofan, 在么，我现在知道怎么在 qt程序里设置 style，但我怎么知道系统是啥 style，我奇怪的是 qtcreator 是怎么知道的
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, 老猫在干嘛
<Meowoo> 弄 qt
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 跟 gtk 有關的系統設置吧
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, qt有什么弄的  java才是未来
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 不是去睡了吗？
<Meowoo> 我好晕
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你傻吧  我是下班了
<alvin_rxg> 錘子還活着？  http://www.36kr.com/p/204632.html
<knownbad> 噢，搞错了。   你回家喝母奶去。
<knownbad> 难怪你胖了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 恩 哈密瓜味道
<knownbad> 你老婆是仙子？
<alvin_rxg> reddit 好多人唱衰 java ..
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 恩那
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 一看你老婆就没生过孩子
<knownbad> 美死你。
<knownbad> 我倒还好但她死心眼。
<knownbad> 等她回来得陪她看医生去。
<alvin_rxg> 去醫院直接 人工 的吧
<knownbad> 没钱。
<knownbad> 跟她说我妈都没要我生但她过不了自己。
<knownbad> 自己给的压力比别人的更可怕，逃不掉。
<alvin_rxg> 手機開了 80MB swap 感覺更費內存………… 還是換回64MB ……
<Meowoo> 谁是锺子
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换联想手机吧
<alvin_rxg> 沒錢…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的p770现在才1000软民比
<Meowoo> xcb windows 是啥来的
<alvin_rxg> 鼠標中鍵壞了……按不動……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 把o2的老合同昆了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 全换到netzclub了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜
<alvin_rxg> ._. 我沒啥合同
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 噢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2o?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也要昆的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非你一直用prepaid?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键是我需要那个老的号码
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，目前就這樣。一直  netzclub 夠了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: mitnehmen 好了唄，就20塊錢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 30了
<alvin_rxg> 漲價了？…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后netzclub给你25
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 那你換唄，就是5塊錢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赔5欧  但是也值得  因为省的换号
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是 刚写了信
<alvin_rxg> 他媽的，這傢伙也就這樣 滾蛋  http://uploadpie.com/oGMHs
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还上性浪
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 有微博自然就有那帳號了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我很少上微波 就是和国内同学联系
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 国内 没意思的人太多  少招惹就是了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: :D 的確
<alvin_rxg> 咱關注人數沒超過50個。咱也不關注 fo 數量超過2000的人
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不少了  我才10几个
<alvin_rxg> 基本都是認識的呀…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你认识50个人呢?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 是啊，大部分都是在德國的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你哪儿能认识那么多中国人?
<alvin_rxg> 哪不能了？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么能啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学语言顶多20个人
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后怎么能认识50个人?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那30个人哪来的ß
<knownbad> 越南妹的朋友？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 國內認識的，都在德國
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 交友够广泛的  那你还没找到对象?
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 求介紹
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等我家闺女长大吧
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 小姑涼乖～叔叔抱抱～  <= 這樣？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的 xubuntu lts都不够稳定的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, xfwm4自己不启动
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 逼着我上debian 7
<alvin_rxg> 我喜歡 http://www.36kr.com/p/204634.html
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给点奶粉钱啊
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 把她送過來讓我抱抱，我就去實驗室幫你多掙點奶粉錢
<knownbad> Debian太旧了吧？
<ofan> yooooooooo
<ofan> 升级arch中
<alvin_rxg> yoooooooo debian 升級完了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 稳定啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, arch有几个软件还破着呢
<ofan> 啥破着
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, hplip tools linphone
<ofan> aur的吧
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 官方源的
<ofan> 哦
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 老么  没觉得 debian普通用够了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我们公司的服务器都准备转移到debian上了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 以前是opensuse
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, suse的配置实在是太别扭了
<knownbad> Debian后台是不错的。   但桌面版就。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 一样  就是软件慢点
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 后台都未必行  内核太老
<knownbad> 废话。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 很多新的东西都没有
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 稳定啦  凑合用啦  反正比破强
<knownbad> VPS 上跑 Debian.
<knownbad> 倒也不是都很旧但比如说FF上的插件就跟不上。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不用ff
<ofan> vps跑arch
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: knownbad 求推荐电影
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 好久不看了  最近没什么好电影
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 邪门了  我怎么就对美国那么没好感呢
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 每次出差 去别的国家感觉都还行  就是美国 感觉好奇怪
<knownbad> ofan: 不如去 AMC 看$3的电影。
<ofan> knownbad: AMC哪里？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 为啥
<knownbad> 夏天的$3电影啊。
<knownbad> http://www.amctheatres.com/programs/summer-movie-nights
<ofan> 都是大片
<ofan> 等出蓝光再看
<knownbad> 啊，你要小电影。
<ofan> 小电影我有
<ofan> 特种部队2很渣
<knownbad> 说的是小日本电影？
<knownbad> btsync 上有些。   我下载了还可。
<stmsgebjgd> 上debian
<ofan> 升级结束
<alvin_rxg> transmission 可不可以像 deluge 那樣， download prefer encryption， upload force encryption ？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 可以
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯 sleep 1h && echo "awesome.quit()" | awesome-client
<^k^>  05:08
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞定
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Bodhi Linux 2.4.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445721 之前用过HYBRYDEIN LUX，软件安装多了，E17也不见得比GNOME和KDE快多少，倒是FVWM启动软件更快一些。很奇怪e17的作者为什么不用GTK和QT的图形库，十多年来一直用C语言慢慢画界面？画得累不累姑且不说，画得丑也会有人吐槽~下载
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-16
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ---我的locale，LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445722 ill@bill-Precision-M6700:~$ locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_NUMERIC=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_TIME=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_MONETARY=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8" LC_PAPER=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_NAME=zh_CN.U
<abinex> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/07/15/fake-htc-one-plastic-mt6589/
<abinex> 以假乱真：HTC One 出现塑料外壳克隆版
<huzoubache> 早啊，各位
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 求一款ubuntu或win7下的教学软件。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445724 局域网内能用，可以桌面共享和语音。。。 求大神们推荐。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2013-07-16 9:17
<MeaCulpa> ;
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 抱抱
<sk1994> 大家好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。难道你入侵我了？
<^k^> sk1994:点点点.  09:25 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 瞎说啥呢
<freeflyi1g> 悲催的网络
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 刚才莫名其妙的 Kconsole Bell
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ;
<jiero> mea
<jiero> 教授竟然不说皇子的事情
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  09:41 
 * jiero 现在有力气抱 huntxu 和 iMadper
<qiao> 抱大腿  iMadper
<jiero> qiao: 。
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  09:58 
<huntxu> jiero: 杰杰
<huntxu> jiero: 我覺得那個框框裏面有個子字那個jie適合你
<huntxu> jiero: 可是找不到 >.<
<gfrog_away> freeflying: hmm? tcpdump-like?
<huntxu> jiero: http://www.zdic.net/z/17/js/56DD.htm 以前被人騙了，讀音不對
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。被框住的孩子么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 不是啊，就是兒子的意思啊
<jiero> 而且 同 “囡” 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 類似ee說的崽崽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 昨晚睡了5小時不到 >.<
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 囝？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<jiero> huntxu: 我昨天睡得可好了——好凉快，比前天半夜被蚊子咬30口好多了
 * imtxc 抱大腿 ping iMadper
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 昨晚儿相当爽啊。不开空调也超凉快
<huntxu> gfrog_away: jiero 每天必須洗頭傷不起。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 呃，昨天下午没洗吗？
<huntxu> 11點半到家，洗完澡晾乾頭髮，就1點半了 >.<
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 天然
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 剃个光头吧，洗完秒干
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我沒留過短頭髮
 * jiero 十分了解 huntxu很可爱，纯天然。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，留短头发就不萌了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 留短头发如果活跃就可能帅气，
<jiero> gfrog_away: 如果沉静就会闷骚
<gfrog_away> jiero: 胡须要帅气干嘛。她是萌妹子啊喂
<jiero> gfrog_away: 如果动静兼具就是怪物 -> 我这样的
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。萌妹子和几个萌妹子混在一起？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 留胡须呢
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你头发很长么
<eexpress> 嘘嘘的。就是小便。 lol
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> jiero: 画了个图。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=445725
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 短发+大胡子，是干净，有教养的典型形象啊
<eexpress> 破kk，又死了。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 摸摸
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 算長的
<eexpress> huntxu: 给照片
<jiero> huntxu eexpress mea
<jiero> huntxu eexpress MeaCulpa  gfrog_away 我很多年前想到这种销售，没想到真有人做 http://item.okjee.com/item-0133751-1.html
<eexpress> jiero: 好看不。看图
<huntxu> eexpress: 以前貝貝有的
<jiero> eexpress: 你妹。。。
<eexpress> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> eexpress: ppmm裏那個，不過圖床應該都不在了
<eexpress> jiero: 咋了
<huntxu> eexpress: yaoms
<eexpress> 不认识贝贝啊
<jiero> eexpress: 其实，太假了，色调说
<eexpress> yaoms有这小名啊。。。
<eexpress> jiero:  :(
<jiero> eexpress: 你看旁边书的白色是什么样子的
<jiero> eexpress: 本来这照片一看就是合成
<eexpress> 没花那么多精力。
<eexpress> 几分钟啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 给照片罩一个同样发黄的半透明物体就好了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 穆斯林的典型形象？
<jiero> eexpress: 就像滤镜
<eexpress> 主要是，本来那头像就卡通色，不像照片。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 大概吧
<eexpress> 咋改，都假
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 大胡子一般要优雅啊，否则吃饭不是一胡子渣渣
<jiero> eexpress: 笨笨，可以是打印的啊。你也改的更像打印出来的吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 一看就是屏幕发光的样式
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 没勇气留大胡子
<eexpress> 懒得改。你改一个试试先
<jiero> eexpress: 不干。你直接把原图 ctrl + D 放5%的黄色就好了
<eexpress> 我等一个高手改了，再说
<jiero> eexpress: 。你不是高手么
<eexpress> gimp可不是
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。这个直接inkscape做不行么。。。
<eexpress> 那不行。
<eexpress> 抠边缘不好控制，太僵硬。
<eexpress> 没jpg那种杂色效果
<jiero> jpg 杂色？
<eexpress> jpg一放大，到处都是杂色啊
<eexpress> 边缘都是。
<eexpress> 像噪声的那种
<freeflying> gfrog_away: tcpdump在我的openwrt上用不了，报错
<jiero> eexpress: 。。本来就是压缩的，所以截图如果有文字绝对不用jpg
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 静态编译一个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: tcpdump都不行，tshark八成也不行吧。
<freeflying> pcap的问题貌似
<jiero> iMadper: http://www.okjee.com/
<jiero> iMadper: 送你的ntr垃圾吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那没戏，tshark也用pcap
<gfrog_away> freeflying: openwrt不是有个软件库嘛？ 里面没pcap和tcpdump？
<eexpress> 老折腾openwrt干嘛。不是有国产版本。
<eexpress> 番茄的
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 猴总要玩儿gaoji的
<eexpress> 恩。点点都折腾。
<eexpress> ub的哲学，其实和我对路，拿来就用。
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨阿姨。
 * eexpress 只折腾非主流的，看晕人的东西。
 * jiero 抱 eexpress
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 一边去
<jiero> 怪阿姨
 * jiero 抱 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero, 么么哒
<eexpress> 你到处抱，应该是当初在澳洲，抱多了袋鼠。 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 昨天，我爸展示了他刚买的 Nikon D90
<jiero> cherrot: 我之前都不知道
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你是拿来就用了，开发者就得把那些玩意研究明白了才能让你拿来就用
<cherrot> jiero, 还上着班么
<jiero> cherrot: 大概是这个 http://item.jd.com/134178.html
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 估计是树袋熊转世，总得抱着啥。
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你开发了啥。说说。我崇拜下。
<jiero> eexpress: 不是，是抱多了人
<cherrot> jiero, 树袋熊 lol
<jiero> eexpress: 男孩女孩都能抱
<eexpress> 我要搂抱抱。----> mofli 的口头禅。 jiero
<jiero>  。。。
<eexpress> mofli --> 某著名的树袋熊
<jiero> 抱着蹭蹭
<eexpress> 抱一次，就变大一次的树袋熊。
<cherrot> jiero, 恩 D90 性能不错～
<cherrot> jiero, 传奇机身
<jiero> cherrot: 他买的那个镜头。。。太长了。。。
<eexpress> 代替相机的哪个nokia?
 * jiero 平时在家里直接叫爹的名字。
<eexpress> 那个相机杀手？
<jiero> eexpress: 什么啊。是尼康 nikon
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 我的镜头是 18-200 ....  拍出来的照片不锐，有些模糊  等有钱了买个定焦镜去
<eexpress> 哦。晕
<jiero> cherrot: 18-200啊。
<eexpress> 日本相机，这辈子都不买了。
<imtxc> 大佬们，你们的简历给我看看吧。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 应该比 18-105的还长。。
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯绝对的。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 比你的手臂差不多了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 小營西路 lol
<eexpress> jiero: 你老爹是搞啥的啊
<jiero> cherrot: 其实我想到的是你的长鼻子~哈哈
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 真迷糊
<cherrot> 其实完全没必要。。 而且焦段大于100后那效果就差得要命了
<cherrot> jiero, ....
<jiero> eexpress: 打羽毛球的
<eexpress> 。
<jiero> eexpress: 你信吗？
<eexpress> ä¿¡
<Meowoo> knownbad, http://slide.sc.sina.com.cn/news/slide_20_37302_92819.html#p=1 这些样式是 “白宫” 吗
<jiero> eexpress: 他是工程师，绘制工程图的
<Meowoo> knownbad, 比较急
<jiero> eexpress: 所以以前有很多画板，各种尺子
<eexpress> 也信
<eexpress> 兼职嘛
<jiero> eexpress: 现在是打羽毛球拉生意~
<jiero> eexpress: 呃。都去锻炼了。
<eexpress> 我小学2年纪，都画机械制图了。你告诉你爹，他落后了。
<eexpress> 羽毛球是兼职啊
<jiero> eexpress: 他小学二年级做饭，欺负你这样的小孩子
<eexpress> 。。。这个高级。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, http://www.sinaimg.cn/dy/slidenews/20_img/2012_49/37302_1474111_457574.jpg 这个是白宫的样式？ 还是国会啊
<jiero> eexpress: 因为我奶奶不会做饭，爷爷也不会，养了2个儿子做饭。
<eexpress> jiero: 你二年级，会做饭不。
<jiero> eexpress: 1年级会做凉菜。
<knownbad> 不是吧？？    是国内的吧？
<eexpress> 那假了
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<jiero> eexpress: 不做饭。因为我极度偏食
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我知道，是说这个样式是白宫还是国会的样式
<eexpress> 后来咋改好的？ jiero 偏食这事情
<jiero> eexpress: 我小时候吃的种类很少，去餐馆几乎都是饿着回家——最讨厌去外面吃饭了，只能喝饮料吃甜玉米
<jiero> eexpress: 后来有条件了，能不断吃甜食了
<eexpress> 和我崽崽差不多。。。
<eexpress> 出去，从来不吃东西。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 是我分不清白宫和国会吗？
<eexpress> 就上次吃了牛排。
<freeflying> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<freeflying> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有，装上运行报错
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我一直以为国会才是酱紫的，给我解解疑额
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥错？
<jiero> eexpress: 我从小就露出来西方式饮食倾向。。。喜欢吃奶油之类的，喜欢甜食，喜欢吃腰果，大块食品。
<eexpress> jiero: 富二代
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 肯定是。读书都出国啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: tcpdump: SIOCGIFFLAGS: bonding_masters: No such device
<gfrog_away> freeflying: bonding_masters 这是神马。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 兩個rpm包版本一樣大，怎麽強制安裝？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 命令行看看
<eexpress> 想起一个事情，测试sozi去。 jiero
<gfrog_away> huntxu: --force不行？
<jiero> eexpress: 哦
<jiero> cherrot:  这个 http://item.jd.com/134178.html
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我用yum
<Meowoo> knownbad, 是我没常识还是新华网没常识，还是那些土八路没尝试啊。到底那图的建筑是防白宫还是防国会额
<jiero> cherrot: 错了。。是这个 http://www.okjee.com/search.php?keywords=%E5%9E%83%E5%9C%BE
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那就rpm呗
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这就是运行tcpdump的错
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 它不給我安裝啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: rpm都不给装？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 報文件沖突，直接force？
<freeflying> huntxu: 只是搞规则的话mininet很不错
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> freeflying: 實驗用途嘛，我不想在自己的內核上開NAMESPACE，所以用虛擬機幹這個 =。=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃运行tcpdump的命令行看看？ -i 指定接口了木有？
<jiero> 。。。huntxu带来一好一坏两个消息： 他的坏消息就是没有好消息；他的好消息就是没有坏消息。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox additions disabled,not a virtual machine http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445727 如题，开机有这个提示，additions-iso 包是安装了的，vbox 使用正常，不知道是什么原因？ 终端启动 virtualbox 也没有错误提示 系统是 debian sid 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2013-07-16 10:51
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 只要一运行tcpdump就报这个错，不管加啥参数
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> huntxu: 乃自己编译的内核？
<cherrot> jiero, 垃圾——杂粮记？
<freeflying> huntxu: 为啥你会这么反感namespace呢
<freeflying> 好歹也算是安全的一部分啊
<jiero> cherrot: 挺好玩的哦。就和我很早很早想到主意，买一堆随机的物品，不让对方知道，完全随机获取。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，目测是bonding环境的问题喽？
<jiero> cherrot: 生活就像一个百宝箱
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没任何bonding哦
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-612803-bug-libpcap-bonding-interface-help-202082722.html
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看起来就是这问题，不过丫说只在开了bonding的时候出错
<cherrotluo> jiero, 垃圾——杂粮记？
<huntxu> freeflying: 自己的機器啊，能省就省
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 神奇了，我的路由器不能telnet, http也不能访问，不过还能正常拨号和上网
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613303
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 到本地的包在哪被丢掉了呗。netfilter那条转发链儿还正常工作
<Meowoo> 不问 knownbad 了，不理我
<imtxc> Familiar 这个词能用在简历里面不
<Meowoo> 谁知道 http://www.sinaimg.cn/dy/slidenews/20_img/2012_49/37302_1474111_457574.jpg 这个样式到底是仿美国国会的，还是仿白宫的。 我一直以为这个样式是国会的样式
<knownbad> 在跟老婆上视频。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 可以吧，不过感脚程度好弱。
<ofan> imtxc: very familiar
<gfrog_away> ofan: @_@
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 辣用啥比较好，高级一点点的
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> adequate?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ofan 给了乃标准答案
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 用 very 不好吧。。。
<ofan> experienced
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那用quite
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩， quite 不错。。
<ofan> intermediate
<imtxc> intermediate 已经有了。。。
<ofan> basic,expert
<eexpress> imtxc: 果然在千锤百炼啊。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 多写一次又不会死。写个排比句啥的。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不能再有错字了
<imtxc> ......
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣乃因为错别字被鄙视了？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 神说的，我也不知道。。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  真的有错别字啊。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不过很有可能是错别字，病句之类
<jiero> knownbad: 观色性也
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，那我不问你了，主要是现在我概念混乱
<abinex> jiero: 额
<cherrot> imtxc, 摸摸头
<abinex> jiero: momo
<imtxc> cherrot: momo
<abinex> imtxc: momo饺子
<knownbad> 对着视频打飞机。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有塔的到底是国会还是白宫
<abinex> imtxc: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 打饺子
<ofan> knownbad: 你在裸聊？
<imtxc> abinex: .
<imtxc> abinex: jiero 忙呢，别闹
<Meowoo> knownbad, 是环聊吗？我也加入
<abinex> jiero: 啃馒头
<jiero> abinex: 吃玉米
<Betach> abinex, 聊神早上好
 * jiero 好幸福，连着两天吃奶油蛋糕
<abinex> 见到了一个山寨HTC ONE
<abinex> 牛啊，高仿版ONE
<cherrot> jiero, 连着吃两天加班餐。。
<abinex> 报价1399
<Betach> X? S?
<Meowoo> 在网上搜，中国网站几乎大部分上面有圆顶都归到白宫，到底是我没常识还是这些人没常识啊
<abinex> 很多奸商用来充当HTC one
<jiero> cherrot: 加班餐里有牛排？
<abinex> LOL
<knownbad> 岳母在一旁烧饭怎么可能。。。呵呵
<abinex> cherrot: 幸福ing
<eexpress> ie8都打不开svg。太差劲了。
<cherrot> jiero, 你想多了
<jiero> cherrot: 红烧肉肯定有！
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 你又想多了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 万恶的资本主义。。。
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你瞎想啥。国内的zf人员，谁会知道国会哦。
<abinex> jiero: 扔个转基因玉米过来
<jiero> cherrot: 肯定有馒头！
<abinex> 再来一碗黄金小米
<eexpress> Meowoo: 他们仿造的，肯定是白宫为目的。
<cherrot> jiero, 米饭倒是有
<Meowoo> eexpress, 额，你是说我没错？我现在有点混乱额
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 弱爆了 说三次 三次错
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> cherrot: 惊喜啊
<abinex> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-227178-1.html
<imtxc> 辣简历里面要写上中文名字么？
<cherrot> ^k^, 肿么不解析链接了
<Meowoo> eexpress, 就说一句，我没疯就好，我一直认为有圆顶的是国会。到底是我疯了，还是 中国 zf 疯了
<Meowoo> 现在我混乱额
<^k^> cherrot, 你在做什么？  11:16 
<eexpress> Meowoo: 从zf的角度，你肯定错了。lol
<Meowoo> 在网上搜，大多都将有圆顶的归白宫的图片
<Meowoo> 关键是网上的图片，在google搜白宫图片，基本绝大多数都将有圆顶的说是白宫，这才让我更神经混乱了。google 搜索，一版，只有一两张没有圆顶的说是白宫，几乎全都是有圆顶的。
<Meowoo> https://www.google.com/search?q=%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD%E7%99%BD%E5%AE%AB&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc&biw=1280&bih=940&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=mbXkUZzWNsK0yAGo4IDQDg
<Meowoo> 额，我有点夸张了
<Meowoo> 还是有许多是没圆顶的
<eexpress> Meowoo: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/美国白宫
<eexpress> 自己会找不。。
<Meowoo> eexpress, 我分别找了维基的 白宫 和 国会大夏，这个没问题，关键见是在 google的图片搜索让我崩溃
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你的确是羊群效应的产物
<Meowoo> 还有中国山寨的完全颠覆我的观念
<Meowoo> eexpress, :)
<Meowoo> 难道谎言说一千遍就是真理，图片一千张就能让人认为那就是白宫？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: netperf -t TCP_STREAM -f m -H 192.168.1.10 -P 0 -l 10 -- -m 32 87380  16384     32    10.10      27.80
<eexpress> Meowoo: 自己记住那标志吧。每次记者会的时候，都有的啊
<Meowoo> eexpress, 我原来的概念是没错的，看到那些zf大楼仿的国会，却说白宫。就奇怪，这些人怎么没常识的，而且网上很多网站都将国会的照片都说成是白宫。我就崩溃了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04不识别新买的2T硬盘。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445728 用来做android开发的，11.04有配好的环境。12.04编译老有奇怪的问题。所以要装11.04。可是新买的硬盘不识别！如题。 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zh1262 — 2013-07-16 11:15
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 矮油喂，这是openwrt的？
<Meowoo> 我也去过美国国会的网站，也去过白宫的网站，都见过他们的标志。
<eexpress> Meowoo: 别人说错了。你别太在意。又不是要去打架。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 从ap到路由器再到openwrt下面的机器
<Meowoo> 额
<freeflying> gfrog_away: laptop -> AP -> router -> switch -> desktop
<eexpress> 像我一样，贴一个wiki的url，不就说明问题了嘛。 Meowoo
<Meowoo> 关键是太多了，貌似把国会说成白宫在中国太普遍了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: tcpdump搞掂了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 搞定了
<Meowoo> 关键是太多了，在google搜白宫的图片，出现酱紫的情况，貌似在中国人的常识是调转过来的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: how?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 确实要制定interface, 不能使用全部接口
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<Meowoo> 特别是zf，百姓不懂，官员应该明白吧
<yunfan> Meowoo: 这有什么 历史教材上好多这种例子呢 你怎么不去纠正呢
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.okjee.com/
<eexpress> ... 你太纠结了。
<jiero> eexpress: 纠结/
 * jiero 最近很纠结。
<jiero> 、恶魔
<jiero> 莫名其妙的生气和高兴
<Meowoo> yunfan, 额，关键对我来说，太震撼了。以前刚出白宫办公大楼的时候，我倒无大在意。
<Router2> http://cn.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2013/07/11/20130711000006.html
<Meowoo> yunfan, 额，关键对我来说，太震撼了。以前刚出白宫办公大楼事件的时候，我倒无大在意。
 * jiero 早已 ignore 了 Meowoo
<yunfan> Meowoo: 只要能脱离贵国 本来就会很震撼
<yunfan> jiero: 你也离被ignore不远了
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: shejipi.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 设计癖：关注设计 (@ shejipi.com)
<jiero> yunfan: 我看 smzdm 最主要的是看各种奇怪的商品
<abinex> 睡觉去
<abinex> 超级困
<jiero> yunfan: 谢谢
<earman_> 你好，大家
<yunfan> jiero: smzdm主要是便宜货吧 谈不上有多奇怪 要奇怪的可以去 mygeek.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 麦极网mygeek.cn―全球创意产品销售平台-礼品,礼物,创意,玩意,极客,趣玩 (@ mygeek.cn)
<Meowoo> 看以前的香港连续剧，情侣很喜欢到香港立法会拍拖
<Meowoo> 一个是海边，一个是立法会
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell 交互问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445730 想编一个脚本，假设就是一直echo "Hello" 实现当用户输入任意按键就停止，初学shell，急求解决方法，谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ericliqiang — 2013-07-16 11:32
<jiero> yunfan: 哦，再次感谢
 * cherrot 困困的
<dispensable_> 没人？
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot  iMadper  yunfan  alvin_rxg  eexpress gfrog_away huntxu  imtxc ofan http://schrojones.deviantart.com/art/How-to-Live-with-Introverts-291305760
<jiero> dispensable_: 打屁股
<dispensbale> jiero: 。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 噗 introvert..
<yunfan> jiero: 以后不要把我的名字和ee的放一块
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。好吧。我添加这个作为一个规则
<abinex> 用了一个全新的突破方式
<imtxc> jiero: 以后不能把我的名字放太后
<imtxc> jiero: 居然地位跟ofan 差不多
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我是看到谁想谁。。。
<jiero> imtxc: freeflying 没入列，感觉他不算 introvert，
<imtxc> ....
<jiero> cherrot: 你其实也不像 introvert
<yunfan> imtxc: 你还敢要求名字在哥前面不成？
<imtxc> jiero: 以后把 yunfan 的名字和 ee 并列，我跟到后面
<Meowoo> knownbad, 和老婆聊完了么？今年密密麻麻密密麻麻，mmmmmmmmmm
<Meowoo> 我猫会打字
<Meowoo> 是不是猫都超‘爱 键盘的
<yunfan> Meowoo: 不知道你家猫可口不可口
<Meowoo> 啥可口？很瘦的。没肉
<yunfan> 瘦肉好啊
<yunfan> 猫成天运动 那都是精华的瘦肉
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么用php代码调用ffmpeg命令来进行视频采集录制，抽帧！！是要调用shell脚本吗？急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445731 在ubuntu下怎么用php代码自动调用ffmpeg命令来进行视频采集录制，抽帧！！是要调用shell脚本吗？？急！！ 我用这个代码运行不出来，直接用exec函数加上命令能行吗？exec
<^k^> 里面是录制视频的命令... <?php $cmd="ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -t 20 -s 320*240 -r 10 -i /dev/video0 test. …
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 1960年算中年吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 算
<yunfan> Meowoo: 猫皮还可以做双手套用呢
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 天冷我当围巾
<Meowoo> 睡觉当暖水袋
<Meowoo> knownbad, 裸聊完啦
<knownbad> 饿了烤了吃？
<Meowoo> 不吃
<Meowoo> 老色鬼
<knownbad> 聊完了，老婆去吃小龙虾。
<Meowoo> 额，还舍不得回来额
<Meowoo> 你老婆回去是不是因为...
<EightOldWomen> 我是八婆
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> 陪岳母，之后可能两年后才回去。
<EightOldWomen> 额
<knownbad> Eight Women?
<EightOldWomen> 你要两年才能见老婆额
<EightOldWomen> eight old women e
<EightOldWomen> knownbad, 美国说八卦，总打听别人私事的叫啥
<knownbad> 跟 old 没关系。
<EightOldWomen> 额
<OldWomen> 我想美国应当没有对应的单词
<knownbad> 叫 Shubin Hu
<OldWomen> ...........
<knownbad> 你问了我答了。
<OldWomen> 很难想象俩美国妇人在一起了隔壁的琐事的情形是如何的
<OldWomen> 额
<knownbad> 一样有，这是人性。
<OldWomen> 额
<OldWomen> 我得去喂猫了，他一直在抗议
<knownbad> 我也出去了。
<OldWomen> 额
<OldWomen> 我也匿了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: iptables的reject和drop区别有多大？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 会不会往回发rst包？
<huntxu> eexpress: P圖不錯
<qsun> huntxu: yep.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 一个rst一个不说话
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我倾向于drop或者扔icmp不可达回去。
<qsun> gfrog_away: 最恨你们这样的
<gfrog_away> qsun: lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: rej有其他的回應選擇麽？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我考慮直接drop的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 木有吧。我看看我的vps怎么写的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 反正就是要無回應，根本就不需要通知對方 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: icmp可以搞的像在中间路由器被丢了一样。囧。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ttl歸0那種？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 反正就是rst一個主機不可達麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000011
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 讚
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但是其實我還是想用drop
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 直接openflow在hypervisor上搞定
<gfrog_away> huntxu: drop没问题啦
<huntxu> freeflying: ^ 往產品裏塞openflow LOL
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 反正这个按需选择了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: log openflow解決不了，打算發到hypervisor上某端口，再在裏面用iptables log LOL
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那为毛还要openflow。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: guest在host之间迁移的话肿么办？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因為虛擬機多啊，iptables怎麽解決
<freeflying> huntxu: 你们的是啥产品
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 所有host都一樣的規則，遷移去哪都一樣
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目测是个私有云啥的。lol
 * gfrog_away 
 * gfrog_away 不过某个云服务提供商自己员工的网络都要卡到爆……
<freeflying> huntxu: 好奇你把openflow搞上去怎么用
<jusss> 南方公园
<abinex> 住农民房的时候，包租婆收了网费，然后把路由器端的网线插上，这样才能上网；欠了费的，她把那端一拔，直接就连不上了。
<abinex> 路由这玩意儿每次有故障，房东就要大老远跑过来维护或重启。有那么两次我刚巧在旁边，指导了一番，房东顿时眼睛一亮：这活儿以后就派给你负责吧，我把路由钥匙、帐号和密码给你，你的上网费就不用交了。。。文科生懂点简单技术活其实也能营生呀。。。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 怎么用php代码调用ffmpeg命令来进行视频采集录制，抽帧！！是要调用shell脚本吗？急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445732 我用这个代码运行不出来，直接用exec函数加上命令能行吗？exec里面是录制视频的命令... <?php $cmd="ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -t 20 -s 320*240 -r 10 -i /dev/video0 test.avi"; exec($cmd); ?>
<^k^>  但我可以调用转换命令来进行视屏转换，如下： <?php $cmd="ffmpeg -i /tmp/test.ogv /tmp/out. …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么用php代码调用ffmpeg命令来进行视频采集录制，抽帧！！是要调用shell脚本吗？急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445731 我用这个代码运行不出来，直接用exec函数加上命令能行吗？exec里面是录制视频的命令... <?php $cmd="ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -t 20 -s 320*240 -r 10 -i /dev/video0 test.avi"; exec($cmd); ?> 但我
<^k^> 可以调用转换命令来进行视屏转换，如下： <?php $cmd="ffmpeg -i /tmp/test.ogv /tmp/out.avi"; e …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445733 我的电脑配置是i7 4770 主板华硕Z87-pro 安装过程中分区完成后一直停在正在启动partitoner 就不动了怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunktest — 2013-07-16 13:08
 * gfrog_away @nRdG ：留学第一年在伦敦看切尔西比赛，我和朋友去了趟WC，在这期间主队进球了，一片山呼海啸的声音。我们俩出来时候遇见一个非常壮的黑人，歇斯底里地对我们说：“Give me five！”我俩战战兢兢地掏出5英镑，那哥们当时就呆掉了。
<gfrog_away> ofan: ^ 呕饭感受下
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不至于吧，这个不会不知道的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，这个...也不好说。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 谁他妈的要5块啊，不都是要5毛的么
<gfrog_away> roylez: 5 pennies 不值钱啊
<roylez> gfrog_away: 5 penis值钱啊
<gfrog_away> roylez: 乃有这么多？ 啧啧。
<jiero> roylez:  每天赚1500元的席子。
<jiero> roylez: 我错了
<jiero> roylez: 不要踢我
<ofan> gfrog_away: 同学被抢过两次
<gfrog_away> ofan: 也是先说 “Give me five”嘛？ lol
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 还很有礼貌，给多了还跟你说谢谢
<ofan> 然后来个high five
<gfrog_away> ofan: 强盗正在开展将文明树新风活动。 @_@
<cherrot> gfrog_away, tree new bee
<cherrot> ofan, ....
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 仙剑声音引擎替换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445734 求救，有谁能把这个 http://sdlpal.codeplex.com/ 的 SDL_mixer 声音引擎换成 http://www.un4seen.com/ 这个 libass吗？ sdlpal的声音简直好差劲。 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubu
<huntxu> freeflying: 直接調用ofctl啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 暫時不管那麽多lol
<imtxc> csdn 上面下本书，总是下载到60% 就错误了怎么破
<^V^> 图样图森破，^.^
<suiang> 啥书
<suiang> 给个链接 看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/XHrDVnu.jpg
<roylez> imtxc: 淘宝给csdn买一坨屎寄过去
<eexpress> roylez: 这波。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 换个地方下
 * sjd_zeus 超级无聊呀
<cherrot> roylez, 你是不是这么做过
<imatch> 好
<imatch> (02:20:20 PM) NickServ: (notice) imatch is not a registered nickname.
<deng_cn> 昨天开始玩的这个东西、、、、、
<roylez> eexpress: https://github.com/mame/quine-relay
<deng_cn> 这是什么东西？
<yunfan> iMadper: 你的机会来了 有个叫 unitedstack的招人 明确提出了 帽子员工优先
<iMadper> yunfan: link?
<iMadper> yunfan: 有jd没?
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你是ccie？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: .
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 考了几次？
<freeflying> yunfan: 你这不是坑 iMadper
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 看过介绍感觉很复杂的样子……
<freeflying> iMadper: 那个是个大坑
<gfrog_away> happyaron: written 1, lab 1
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 牛B
<gfrog_away> freeflying: paper啊。
<yunfan> iMadper: 都告诉你名字了 自己搜哈 我又不是你奶妈
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 确实牛逼啊
<freeflying> iMadper: yunfan逗你完呢，这种公司
<iMadper> freeflying: .. ... 好吧..
<iMadper> yunfan: 我以为你看到了, 顺手就能把地址给我, 不稀罕你当奶妈.
<eexpress> roylez: 你意思是，一统浆糊？
<iIlL10Oo> `rst
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=0
<iIlL10Oo> `rst111
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=1
<eexpress> 这比我那设置参数的，还原始。 iIlL10Oo
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 嗯
 * jiero 有了 ￥8000
<eexpress> jiero: 卖了啥得的？
<jiero> eexpress: 时间
<jiero> eexpress: 自己
<eexpress> 你的时间，这么值钱啊
<jiero> eexpress: 8个月的时间。
<eexpress> 额。我以为一个上午呢
<jiero> eexpress: 我希望
<eexpress> jiero: 佛祖的脚，被信徒摸一上午，估计可以收到8k。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<jiero> eexpress: 1天上午收到8千的是卖游戏音乐之类的，买虚拟的电子产品附件
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 早知道今天不来了, 位子被抢了, 而且主要工作就是发邮件和开电话会议...
<jiero> s/买/卖
<jiero> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> jiero: 二代
<jiero> adam8157: 一代
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕大大
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
 * jiero 摸摸adam8157的头，拿起冰山砸上去
<adam8157> jiero: 我觉得还是拿起我砸冰山要容易一些
<gfrog_away> jiero: 把乃自己冻成冰山砸 adam8157
<eexpress> 以蛋击冰
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你房子换了? 好快啊
<jiero> adam8157: 冰冻鸡蛋没吃过
<adam8157> eexpress: 基龙
<jiero> eexpress: 你吃过冰冻鸡蛋吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 没啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04自动挂起关闭了，怎么还是会被挂起呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445736 在电源里面，挂起选项已经点关闭了，为什么 本本 一盖上经过一段时间 就会被挂起呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2013-07-16 14:59
<eexpress> adam8157: 你居然到处乱看
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你怎么找的啊 那么快
<jiero> gfrog_away: 买了几套房子了？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 房东有说可以继续住了，涨了100块
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 于是我就从了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 现价好多?
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 100块，你就从了？！！！
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 原价+100
 * eexpress 觉得噶嘛在谈生意。
<adam8157> eexpress: 是他给房东100
<eexpress> adam8157: momo 别说话先
<jiero> 哀莫大于心死
 * jiero 连看书看杂志都静不下。
<eexpress> 噶嘛估计在郁闷，发现说错了
<adam8157> eexpress: roylez http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67ac80b3jw1e6oe2q0cazj20dw0cy3z1.jpg
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 撸一管就安静了
<eexpress> ...
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 你洗洗孩子谁吧
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 孩子在家睡呢
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 嗯。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 阿姐撸 阿姐撸  阿姐撸阿杰 阿姐撸罗杰
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: ？
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 阿姐撸裸姐
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 没听说
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 没听过——
<stmsgebjgd> ？
<jiero> 。。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 邪恶神
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 恶神和善神。
<eexpress> adam8157: 羡慕不。http://imagebin.org/264694
<adam8157> eexpress: 不好看
<eexpress> 。。
<stmsgebjgd> eexpress: p的跟神族似的
 * eexpress 怀疑蛋蛋的审美，难道只有蛋型的才吸引他了？
<eexpress> stmsgebjgd: 那真人的
<cherrot> eexpress, 蛋蛋越来越逼近蛋形了
<eexpress> 没可能吧。他还锻炼呢
<adam8157> eexpress: 反正我无法忍受这么吓人的面容
<stmsgebjgd> eexpress: 多看看myfreecams
<eexpress> 那芭比啊。。
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，远程机器连不上，原来是NM挂掉了。这坨渣渣。
<eexpress> 传说的完美面型。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 真人像芭比能好看嘛? 你要是张日本动漫的眼睛, 绝对吓死人
<eexpress> 又不是完全的一模一样。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 压缩goldendict那些音频和图片。用了三天还没有压完，怎么破。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445738 大部分如题。 为了节省资源我特地在tty下压缩的。 Code: for d in ./*; do zip -r En-En-Longman_DOCE5.dsl.files.zip "$d"; done 然后电脑就在那里悲剧的跑了三天三夜，我想坚持完，但是有事要做，C
<^k^> -z停用了压缩。 请高手告诉我，要么有什么办法继续用zip命令压缩。要么你们都压
<adam8157> gfrog_away: NM的maintainer现在我隔壁..
<eexpress> 眼睛不可能。除开是噶嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: package maintainer
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 切
<eexpress> 打包的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 3.11恶心死我了啊。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你去骂那nm的，连一个自建ap的功能都没有。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: merging窗口关的太快了, nnnd
<adam8157> eexpress: 有的吧 我好多年没用了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 噗噗噗。
<eexpress> 呸。那是ad-hoc
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 3.11的merging window？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 现在已经frozen了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是啊, 已经关了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: nnnd
<gfrog_away> adam8157: oops
<eexpress> 小苏苏来了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 但是才rc0啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 剩下的rc都干毛？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: bugfix？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不会有新feature了, rc就是修修补补
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 窝的patch虽然是修bug估计也排到3.12去了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕牛铛
<yunfan> iMadper: 我都邮件列表里看这些 有个猫地址
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 版本号趋势跳的略快了 (在我看来
<adam8157> 确实
 * gfrog_away qt-debuginfo 竟然要下载400多M，我了个去
<iMadper> adam8157: rhel的thp, 真tmd的妖艳!
<iMadper> adam8157: 让我忍不住的骂!
<suiang> i coming
<adam8157> iMadper: 啷个
<iMadper> adam8157: rhel6的, 6.5....
 * yunfan bb蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 本身各种特性不支持, 还不升级到新内核. 这是可以接受的. 但是, 非要零碎的backport一些特性回来.
<iMadper> adam8157: 闹得行为跟upstream的kernel相差太大了... 有的特性有, 有的特性没...
<adam8157> iMadper: thp还以为是thinkpad
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 这难道不是优点么...
<iMadper> adam8157: 优点?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊 backport
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在我的arch写的reproducer到rhel上面, 完全就不是那行为呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你backport单一特性回来, 这太纠结了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 谁让你用别的distro做验证环境了, 这本来就是不正规不应该的行为
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要把rhel和arch视作完全不相干的东西, 而且实际上, 就是完全不相关
<iMadper> adam8157: 我只是在arch下面写reproducer... 写完之后在rhel下面跑, 发现完全跟upstream的不一样
<qiao> adam8157:  lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 竟然黑我大RHEL的backport机制
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 拖出去打。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还不是在arch验证了reproducer
<iMadper> gfrog_away: adam8157: larry自己都忘了backport回来啥特性了, 非要在bz里面说我们有这个特性
<adam8157> iMadper: 呃..
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 哪个Larry？
<iMadper> adam8157: 估计是同时追上游和rhel6/7的kernel. 乱了.
<iMadper> gfrog_away: larry woodman
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 他说有，但是RHEL又没有，那就报bug啊
 * adam8157 sigh
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 然后他说, 我记错了...
 * adam8157 看看人家非技术和cloud team的, 各种出国...
<cherrot> adam8157, tree new bee 的机会都多
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 为了让作技术的工资更低 能继续在天朝待下 这是必须的
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 很多公司的研发和代码都在中国和印度了
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 老司机带带我!
<cherrot> iMadper, 貌似我有小师弟去你那实习了
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵公司team building 不是会出国吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 师弟, 没兴趣. 屎开
<cherrot> adam8157, 求当家属被携带！
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 射外婚姻
<adam8157> cherrot: 死开
<cherrot> iMadper, 我不断的洗澡，油腻的师姐在哪里～
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 老司机带带我!
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<jiero> cherrot: 在浴室等你帮忙洗澡
<cherrot> jiero, 对你木有兴趣～
<cherrot> iMadper, good bye my love
<jiero> cherrot: 。我说的是你油腻的师姐
<cherrot> jiero, lol
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，3.11各种不给力啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 辣本书下死我了还没下载下来。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 来用 2.6.9 吧。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃还用这么老的内核干毛？ RHEL4？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不小心翻出来的，公司卖出去的东西里面
<imtxc> 2.6.9-1.667smp
<imtxc> 貌似 fedora core 3
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_away: 3.11出来了？
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: rc0
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_away: 我去搞个3.10.1玩玩吧，还是stable的好
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 果然 Tags: dist-fc3
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 准备降级到3.9了
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 不过估计一大把问题
<imtxc> 不敢升了， 3.2 继续用
<adam8157> Linux adam-laptop 3.9-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.9.8-1 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sjd_zeus> Linux sjd 3.10.0 #2 SMP Mon Jul 8 11:22:53 CST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_away: 3.9我保留了一个
 * sjd_zeus 网速不给力呀，一个3.10.1要下载半天
<happyaron> adam8157: Linux 阿当-laptop
<adam8157> happyaron: 细啊
<happyaron> 3.9-0.bpo.1-amd64
<adam8157> happyaron: 波破哦
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人求指教....这系统能装ubuntu么...? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445740 各位大神...请看看这系统的配置能装ubuntu么?....会卡么?....能装ubuntu和windows xp双系统么?...偶还有一个闲置的电脑硬盘.... QQ图片20130716154327.jpgQQ图片20130716154322.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 小蜡克 — 2013-07-16 15:50
<Stone_L> linux 里面要安装个QQ还真麻烦
<iIlL10Oo> Stone_L: pidgin 有个lwqq , 好像有，我没用过
<jiero> Stone_L: 你把腾讯买下载
<iIlL10Oo> Stone_L: webqq 也行吧
<sjd_zeus> longene wineqq也比较稳定
<sjd_zeus> webqq不太喜欢
<Stone_L> wine的也不试很稳定
<sjd_zeus> Stone_L: 我用着很稳定呀，开一天也不会崩溃，除了本地视频外，其他都可以
<huzoubache> 看吧看吧，有说WEBQQ还可以的
<huzoubache> 昨天我说webqq被调戏了
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，有时候还真离不开万恶的QQ
<Stone_L> 是的哦
<iIlL10Oo> wine1.6 不错的
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: android qq
<sjd_zeus> 太多的朋友和同事在用QQ了，不上QQ交流不顺畅呀
<Stone_L> wine的哪个版本稳定点？
<pudge> oh yeah, gmail 又升级了
<sjd_zeus> stmsgebjgd: 开个android sdk然后再用QQ?麻烦不麻烦呀
<Stone_L> 我之前下载安装了一个 安装QQ 不行
<imtxc> TMD, 差点忘了还款，这次账单怎么进了垃圾邮件了。。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> android 的程序不错，linux可以运行android的程序吗？ google 允许吗？
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 直接手机挂
<Stone_L> 是不是不能安装2013版本的QQ？
<iIlL10Oo> 之前是 wine1.5
<sjd_zeus> stmsgebjgd: 手机打字忒慢了
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 语音输入
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 全键盘  或者买个外接键盘
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 方便的一逼，开车都能聊天
<sjd_zeus> 我靠( ‵o′)凸，这也成本太大了吧
<iIlL10Oo> kk@ub5:~$ wine --version
<iIlL10Oo> wine-1.6-rc4
<Stone_L> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 我用的是wine1.4.1
<Stone_L> 用的哪个版本的QQ？
<sjd_zeus> 我用的是wine1.4.1+qq2012
<Stone_L> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> wine1.4不行的吧
<Stone_L> 现在2013的还是不行把？
<tryit> .
<sjd_zeus> 我试过qq2013,效率比2012低很多哦
<iIlL10Oo> TM2013 试试
<sjd_zeus> QQ国际版也可以
<tryit> 笔记本起死回生了，我又回来了～
<Stone_L> 我安装的2013压根用不了
<sjd_zeus> 懒得折腾了，现在2012用着挺好的
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 大毛 直接语音输入的那个就行了  不用打字
<Stone_L> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> stmsgebjgd: 上班的时候你在办公室冲着手机喊？傻不傻呀
<Stone_L> sjd_zeus:  呵呵
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 那就用触摸屏输入
<Stone_L>  - -
<iIlL10Oo> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/wine-1-6-rc1.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Wine 开发版本 1.6-rc1 发布 — LinuxTOY
<lainme> 好老的文
<sjd_zeus> stmsgebjgd: 手机触摸屏输入有电脑方便？
<iIlL10Oo> wine = windows exe ; ande = android execute
<sjd_zeus> 怎么才能提高编译kernel的速度呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: -j128
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: -j128是什么意思呢
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 128个线程
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 128进程
<cherrot> adam8157, 还是线程 。。。 忘了。。。
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 哦，谢谢，这个最高没限制吧
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 超过你的cpu核心数会带来反作用
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 有
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 换64核的cpu嘛
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 你设置太高, 系统资源都浪费在线程切换了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 用core数吧
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 上厕所都能发
<sjd_zeus> 我用j128 cpu 100%了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 用core数吧
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 好的，谢谢
 * sjd_zeus 副作用明显呀，cpu温度从40°一下飙升到60多°了
<jiero> http://uxpin.com/ux-design-for-startups.html 这样排版才对
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Get Free UX DESIGN FOR STARTUPS E-book By Marcin Treder
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 这是节能了有木有
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 要不然你浪费多少时间
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: 恩，速度快了很多
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: 开着风扇吹吹电脑，降降温
<happyaron> ...
<sjd_zeus> cpu100%居然不卡
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 神机
<sjd_zeus> 我是不是应该去超频一把
<happyaron> auto grouping?
 * jiero 要买钢笔了
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 你的风扇不给力 超频反而慢
<sjd_zeus> 那个电风扇对着吹
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 扔水里, 水冷
<adam8157> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 可以考虑自制一个水冷散热底座呀
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 求赠送一个～
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/160/160605.htm 拿去，还真有这个
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 要多强有多强！笔记本用水冷散热底座-笔记本,水冷-驱动之家
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 我是台式哦
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: 台式的水冷系统去村子里买一套呗
<imtxc> adam8157: x230 只有海淘的有 ips 么，乃是从嘛地方买的？ amazon.com?
<adam8157> imtxc: 水货也有啊, lenovo.com
<adam8157> imtxc: 你又要买大件儿啊土壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 本儿太慢了，等230 降价了买
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃才是土豪，每天上下就是几w
<adam8157> imtxc: t431s吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 零和
<imtxc> 。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> 要毛 水冷
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<sjd_zeus> Linux sjd 3.10.1 #1 SMP Tue Jul 16 16:52:49 CST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux 搞定了
<huntxu> adam8157: vim把當前文件當作xml，how
<adam8157> huntxu: :set ft=xml
<adam8157> filetype
<huntxu> 讚
<geexer> 哪位朋友用的chatzilla？如何设置freenode的端口？
<jiero> geexer: 默认不需要改动
<geexer> jiero: 默认是7000，但是我经常连接不了。我想改一个看看。
<jiero> geexer: Global Settings 里有 Startup
<sjd_zeus> 改成8001
<jiero> 还是喜欢 和乐，最好吃的面条。
 * jiero 甜咸酸辣香都有~
<jiero> 还有鲜
 * jiero 决少使用鸟类作为食物的一部分，和乐算是例外
<geexer> jiero: startup里面编辑那个？
<geexer> sjd_zeus: 嗯，我就是想改成8001
<jiero> geexer: irc://freenode:8001/
<koe> ?
<Dim-081> http://home.itchaguan.com/thread-33200-1-1.html
<^k^> Dim-081 ... ⇪ 现在的商家真是丧心病狂，喊个妹纸来送餐！ - 创业龙门阵 - IT茶馆创业社区 -
<jiero> 失败
<koe> 基友开组
<geexer> jiero: 谢谢！
<jiero> geexer: 你要实验下，我以前用过命令，但这次纯揣测，
<geexer> jiero: 嗯，我试试
<jiero> .
<jiero> geexer: 必须是 irc://irc.freenode.net:8001 这样完整格式
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】ubuntu vsftpd 虚拟用户不能上传文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445741 最近为实验室搭建ftp服务器，设了两个虚拟用户admin，和oelab，admin是服务器管理员拥有上传下载，删除、创建文件夹等全部权限；oelab是普通用户，只能在/home/oelab文件夹下上传和下载文件；服务器允许匿名
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445085 uefi开机速度更快 要修复也不难，如果grub安装失败就用支持的livecd进行chroot修复，比如基于Debian开发的安同Linux项目默认并不支持uefi+gpt，我就成功手动安装在uefi+gpt的笔记本上并且还可以通过refind+grub与我的win8,mint三引导，我反正就是在mint的livecd对
<suiang> :-P
<kk123> IRC的密码忘了怎么办啊？
<suiang> 注册的时候不是有邮箱吗？ kk123
<kk123> suiang: 我好像把邮件给删了
<Transfusion> 要在 #freenode 叫他们发找回密码邮件
<suiang> kk123: 问问管理员吧
<suiang> ^k^ 忘记nick 密码怎么办？:-|
<^k^> suiang, 我不知道该说些什么。  18:38 
<suiang> ^k^: 那就随便说点什么好了...
<^k^> suiang, 你的星座是什么？  18:39 
<suiang> ^k^: 这个我也不知道呢 你可以告诉我吗
<^k^> suiang, 什么是“本”是指什么？  18:40 
<suiang> ^k^: 树根吧
<^k^> suiang, “”是吗？  18:43 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win8下用wubi安装ubuntu13.04进不了系统。有图。求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445743 QQ图片20130716183613.jpg 小菜求大神啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 九连环 — 2013-07-16 18:37
<kk123> suiang: 哦
<suiang> kk123: 去#freenode 频道问问
<lucky> 我手机用play store下载提示内存不足是怎么回事？
<suiang> lucky: 额 内存不足 顾名思义 就是内存不够 ;-)
<lucky> suiang: 我用别的store装不会出现这个问题唉
<suiang> lucky: 默认保存的位置不一样吧 手机 or 内存卡？
<lucky> sui
<lucky> suiang: 我没设置过唉
<suiang> lucky: 额 都说了是默认保存的位置 :-p
<abinex> http://www.romzhijia.net/romnews/1542
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 史上最先进Android木马出现-ROM之家官网
<lucky> suiang: 我感觉不是这个问题，因为我手机基本没装什么应用怎么会不足呢
<abinex> 又一大波安卓木马袭来
<suiang> lucky: 呵呵 我也是猜猜  你看看可不可以自己设置
<suiang> abinex: 非智能机的无压力 B)
<abinex> suiang: 高见
<abinex> 下次我也要用非智能手机了
<abinex> 黑白屏幕的
<kk123> suiang: 好的，谢谢
<stmsgebjgd> suiang: 手机太次了 买新的就好了
<abinex> 找个诺基亚8250
<abinex> 蓝屏的手机
<abinex> 能打电话就好
<suiang> abinex: 还有个非智能机 超长待机
<abinex> 恩，就是就是
<stmsgebjgd> 联想智能机路过
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥你要买的联想手机到手了？？
<suiang> 智能机1500毫安的电池也不过一天 非智能机能待机好久的说
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: ？
<stmsgebjgd> suiang: 我的联想p770 3500毫安
<abinex> suiang: 就是啊，我的手机可以待机1个星期这样
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 没有呢
<suiang> stmsgebjgd: (y)
<abinex> 充一次电可以待机一个星期
<abinex> 我只用来打电话，
<abinex> 其他的啥都没做
<abinex> 连看时间都不用，也没玩游戏，没发短信，不上网
<abinex> 电池续航时间毫无压力
<abinex> 上网的话用电脑
<lucky> suiang: 虽然没找到，还是谢谢你
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 智能机也可以
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 智能手机可以待机两三天就很牛了
<abinex> LOL
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: p770随便一周
<abinex> 智能手机一般两天充一次
<abinex> P770你是理论的待机时间吧
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 不是正常的使用待机
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 随便待机  还有自动关开机功能
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 轻松一周
<suiang> stmsgebjgd: 智能机待机时间短 上网没pc端来的爽 打电话又不比非智能机强
<abinex> 要是那种理论的待机时间，我的手机介绍号称待机超过一个月
<abinex> 其实真正用起来也就是可以1个星期
<abinex> 没声称的那么牛
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 亲测  关上数据流量 关上wlan 随便一周
<abinex> 嗯
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 关屏幕最重要。
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 我的智能手机要用的时候才会开机
<abinex> 平时都是关掉电源
<abinex> LOL
<suiang> abinex: :d
<abinex> 智能手机不是用来打电话的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> 再见
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 回头再聊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: away了，晚上再说。
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 跪求大神指导 qt textbrowser控件 擦除数据问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445746 在textbrowser控件框里面已经显示了很多行数据，想擦除并只保留最后一行数据显示，不是滚动最后显示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 啊123456 — 2013-07-16 19:36
<fenghelong> i
<lispghost> hi
<fenghelong> keke
<^k^> lispghost:点点点.  19:47 
<jusss> lucky: 内存不足，可能是机身内存不足，你的程序没装内存卡上吗
<lucky> jusss: 不知道怎么装在内存卡上唉
<jusss> lucky: 什么手机？
<jusss> lucky: 2.3以后的好像都支持装内存卡上
<lucky> jusss: 小米2s
<jusss> lucky: 有个好像叫什么app2xxx什么之类的。忘了。。。
<lucky> jusss: app2sd
<Transfusion> app2sd?
<jusss> lucky: 在你的程序设置里好像有一个选项移动到内存卡
<jusss> Transfusion: 好像是
<jusss> lucky: 把已安装的程序移动到内存卡吧，像快播之类的,lol
<lucky> jusss: 我手机不支持唉
<jusss> lucky: 小米2s不支持？。。。不应该呀，m1s好像都支持
<Transfusion> 在我的 设置> "应用管理" 已有"移至SD卡" 这个选项
<lucky> jusss: app2sd下载好打开提示2s不支持
<lucky> Transfusion: miui和安卓原生不一样的
<suiang> lucky: 不用下载别的系统本身有个移动到内存卡
<jusss> lucky: 小米自带的系统有这个功能
<jusss> lucky: 不需要下载app2sd...
<Transfusion> 啊我一直以为miui 基于 AOSP 的。。。
<lucky> jusss: 以前没这个情况，今天刷完机才出现这个情况
<lucky> 我机身4g的内存啊，怎么会不够呢
<suiang> Transfusion: miui 不是只做主题(⊙_⊙)？
<jusss> suiang: 当然不是。。。
<jusss> lucky: 刷机。。。
<jusss> lucky: 你刷的啥系统？
<lucky> jusss: miui
<jusss> lucky: 自带的不好？
<lucky> jusss: 自带的就是miui
<lucky> jusss: 你知道三清吗？
<jusss> lucky: 老子 元始天尊 通天教主？一气化三清？
<lucky> jusss: …
<jusss> lucky: 吃饭去
<lucky> jusss: ok
<lucky> Transfusion: aosp是什么
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 看javascript书对object对象的示范代码不懂求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445747 function array_max(){ var i,max=this[0];//这是啥？按照obj=new Object([value])格式obj=max this[0]是啥？ for(i=1;i<this.length;i++) { if(max<this[i]) max=this[i]; } return max; } Array.prototype.max=array_max;//定义属性max？那定义的是谁的
<^k^> 属性呢？Array的prototype属性中的新属性max？？ var x=new Array
<Transfusion> lucky: 谷歌开放源码, 最纯净原生的ROM, 不像HTC sense Touchwiz 改了系统应用的
<stmsgebjgd> lucky: android opensoure port?
<nothinking> 我来了
<Transfusion> opensource project
<Transfusion> 嘿, nothinking
<nothinking> Transfusion: 大马帅哥
<Transfusion> ...叫我大马帅哥感觉很舒服吧
<nothinking> 你舒服还是我舒服啊 哈哈
<stmsgebjgd> nothinking: 你们2个都舒服 都爽
<jusss> 又一多了一对好基友，
<nothinking> 我们这几天大火差点把加油站给点燃了
<nothinking> 今天大火
<suiang> 我这里下好几天雨了 气温都25-6度 好爽
<bluek> 本人把系统从10.04直接升到12.04后compiz失效，在更新了显卡驱动以后还是一样。gnome class工作环境，本人测试过显卡的3d情况，安装了屏保，是没有问题的。可是compiz一点儿效果也没有。奇了怪了。
<nothinking> 我先去科普下 compiz是啥啊
<bluek> 顺便说一句，我的gnome是3.2.1版本的，是不是不支持compiz?
<jiero> bluek: compiz 只能替代 gnome 2 系列的
<bluek> 哦
<nothinking> 今天咋没见养鱼的
<bluek> jiero, 那现在处于我现在的这种情况之下，应该怎么操作呢？
<bluek> 还有一个问题啊，10.04默认的gnome是什么版本的啊？
<jiero> bluek: 不知道你说什么。
<jiero> bluek: 你自己查呗。
<bluek> 好吧
<bluek> 我现在的gnome是3.2.1，怎么样才能用3d桌面？
<jusss> 驱魔类的好多电影呀，哈哈
<jusss> 又有电影看了
<jiero> bluek: 毛是3D桌面。
<jusss> 真好
<bluek> 10.04默认的是gnome 2.3
<jiero> bluek: 用了7年linux桌面我都不知道
<jusss> jiero: 3D的桌面有
<bluek> jiero, 就是3d效果，哈哈哈，我口误好不
<jiero> bluek: 3D效果是啥？
<bluek> jiero, 就是我说的compiz
<jiero> bluek: composite的话，有一队wm支持。
<jiero> bluek: compiz我没怎么用
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<bluek> 哦
<jiero> bluek: 够无聊的，没啥用途。。。
<bluek> 实在不行，我就直接把gnome 3.2.1给rm掉，装gnome 2.3再试试哈哈
<bluek> jiero, 主要是习惯了，
<bluek> 我自己再摸摸吧
<jusss> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/view/4508862.htm
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 3D桌面_百度百科
<jiero> jusss: 那种东西怎么3d了。。。
<jiero> jusss: 乱发明名词
<jusss> jiero: http://www.zinanxing.com/keji/ityj/2013-02-28/267.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ SpaceTop 3D桌面：把手“伸进”电脑屏幕
<jiero> jusss: 你哪里的
<jiero> jusss: 公司里竟然是可以换笔芯的。。。我可以换一队笔芯了。
 * jiero 有2打笔芯
<jiero> 错了。是2打没笔芯的笔杆
<CyrusYzGTt> 用钢笔， 墨水
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我在用。不过等用完碳素墨水，买非碳素的。然后用英雄310b
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 先用几只老的
<jusss> jiero: ???第X次元，银河系，太阳系，地球，X大陆，X国，X省，X市，X县，停西口村，
<jiero> jusss: 你在哪里？
<jusss> jiero: 停西口村
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我用高级碳素墨水 134
<jiero> jusss: 停西村口？你趟尸了？
<jusss> jiero: 是停西口村，不是停息村口
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。这里有2瓶一枝笔碳素墨水
<jiero> jusss: 呃。我是城里长大的。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你可以中谷歌地球看能找到我们村不，我没找过
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用过mplayer的vdpau没
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 在最前面 加上  真源界 ，然后 母宇宙域  双生宇宙 洪荒宇宙
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 英雄墨水，我这里一般看到很多本地墨水哈
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: vdpau
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 额， 我有时候 会在启用后加上 口水 还有 血液  有时 加上 汉水 ，，特殊情况 加 体液
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我直接放水龙头下
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额， 我用 bumblebee optirun mplayer 貌似用不了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我装了nv官方驱动也没用的了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 貌似 有 nv专用的 mplayer 用
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 好像知道xorg究竟是怎么回事。。。连nv生成的xorg.conf都打不开xorg
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不过需要自己编译
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是vaapi吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: vaapi需要自己编译，不过arch的源里有不用自己编译，vdpau不需要自己编译
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 但是不会配置xorg...我的nv不能使用呀。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ... 我就不管这个，反正能看视频就是了。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你了解udev不，讲点吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ optirun nvidia-seting -c :8
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，我的 n卡是用bumblebee启用的。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 装nv驱动可以直接打开nvidia-setting
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 双显卡的不行 i915+GT550M，， 配置N卡必须要用 bumblebee 配置
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 多久能写完一瓶墨水？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 三年，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我的工作不需要写字，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我还要写完2瓶才能换新的。。。我得加油
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 可以吧，我hd3000 GF610M，可以打开nvidia-setting
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我那不能打开，估计是 ASUS搞怪了。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 只是用nv生成的xorg.conf打不开x
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我那不能打开，估计是 ASUS搞怪了。。linux下必须用 加上 "optirun nvidia-setting -c :8"这样打开配置
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 用nvidia-xconfig生成的xorg.conf打不开Xorg,单用X -configure生成的xorg.conf却能打开xorg
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是asus
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: asus x45v
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 这么gaoji ,, 不会，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 而且最悲惨的是我的asus竟然看视频时屏幕有断层，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: win下看视频没有，滑动网页时有，debian arch下看视频有，屏幕滑动也有
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，我没有遇到，，除非是flash视频，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: flash mplayer vlc都有
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 屏幕断层，一条透明的直线在你的屏幕上 上下滑动，像刷屏一样
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，没有遇过
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 可是笔记本都是lcd屏呀，又不是crt
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我怀疑是我的intel显卡驱动的毛病，可是从debian arch源装的intel驱动都会有这个问题，估计是机器硬件的问题，倒霉。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，我这里也是设置CRT
<jiero> jusss: 其实是你自己的问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有时， 我自己改成 DPT//
<jiero> jusss: 哈哈
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我只想买个能好好看电影的本本，还碰到这种问题。。。下次不买华硕了，换美国神船
<jiero> jusss: 报bug吧。
<jusss> jiero: 没报过
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 买  alienware M18 ,,我一直想买
<jusss> jiero: 报哪里呀
<jiero> jusss: 给 adam
<jiero> jusss: 给这里的内核开发者~
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 美国神船的高档货买不起呀。。。
<jiero> jusss: 报给 intel
<jusss> jiero: 这个是内核问题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我也买不起。。
<jiero> jusss: 直接买神船。
<jiero> jusss: 报给他们让他们检查呗。
<jiero> jusss: 谁知道
<jusss> jiero: 我都不知道怎么描述
<jusss> jiero: 这个关于屏幕的信息，不知从哪看
<jiero> jusss: 因为没见过这种错误。你大概描述下巴
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ dmesg貌似有
<CyrusYzGTt> icc 屏幕颜色配置程序貌似也可以
<jiero> jusss: 你是不是装了特殊字体了另外。比如说windows的字体
<jusss> jiero: 没有
<jusss> jiero: 跟字体无关，ttf-dejavu
<jusss> jiero: 看flash mplayer看电影时，都会有条透明的直线就像屏幕断层一样上下滑动
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: intel的显卡有问题？
<jusss> jiero: 浏览器看网页时，鼠标下拉滑动屏幕也有一条透明直线滑动
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 装的都是源里的驱动，debian的 arch的都是这样
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 估计是显示屏的问题
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: win下用ie浏览器有时也会出现这种情况，但win看电影从来没出现这种情况
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 估计是太热了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 散热不好
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: sensors显示55度
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 总不能换显示屏吧。。。一个显示屏不便宜
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 应该不是散热不好，我这里windows下看视频会警报死机，必须直接切断电源。
<Pudge> jusss: 垃圾电脑
<jiero> jusss: 垃圾电脑可能性较高
<jusss> Pudge: 3000不到的本本，你想要多好
<jusss> jiero: 嗯。。。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 那你的机器够差的
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 恩，所以只敢在linux下了，windows 7太可怕了。不能用
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: cpupower
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 机器就清凉了
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。windows 用的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 泡在水里
<jarod_ch_> 水冷
<jiero> Adapter: ISA adapter
<jiero> Physical id 0:  +47.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +99.0°C)
<jiero> Core 0:         +47.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +99.0°C)
<jiero> Core 1:         +42.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +99.0°C)
<jiero> Core 2:         +41.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +99.0°C)
<jiero> Core 3:         +40.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +99.0°C)
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jusss> Pudge: 我eeepc atom 1G内存跑gnome2一点都不卡，就是不能看1080p电影才换了本，没想到，唉，倒霉
<jiero> jusss: 你根本没 1080p 屏幕看啥 1080p电影
<Pudge> jusss: 你就为了看电影你就安心用win7啊，蛋疼
<jusss> jiero: 心里安慰，
<jusss> jiero: 告诉自己，你已经找最好的东西用最好的资源来看这个电影了
<imtxc> 请教个问题啊 写工作经历的时候 ***** Co.,Ltd., 2012**** 的 Ltd. 后面要不要加逗号？
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 可是想硬解。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 尝尝硬解好吃不
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我个人喜欢加 “；”
 * jiero 不看电影
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那意思是加 “.” 或者 “,” 都可以对吧
<Pudge> jusss: 硬解软解你肉眼看的出来？
 * jiero 更不会去下载电影
<lainme> jusss: 硬解 intel 集显就够了，mplayer-vaapi，不折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不好。 用我的
<jusss> Pudge: 机器能看的出来，心里安慰
<jiero> Pudge: 他有强迫症，必须物尽所用。
<jusss> Pudge: 告诉自己，你已经做到最好了
<jiero> Pudge: 这点是世界很多人的共性，虽然结果是多数人极度守旧
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 可是别的行都已经用了 , 了。。。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 用来跟后面的时间分开
<jiero> 有的就不能丢。
<jusss> lainme: ä½ arch?
<lainme> jusss: 恩
<jiero>  jusss 大概和你一样的显卡
<jusss> jiero: GF610M?
<jiero> jusss: 不是intel么
<jusss> jiero: hd3000
<jusss> 只想能搞个看电影很爽的本本，唉
<jusss> Pudge: 苹果看电影好吗
<jiero> jusss: 看电影很爽的本本你当时就该买二手有1080p的
<jusss> Pudge: 我在mbp上看过一次电影，色彩很好
<Pudge> jusss: 你需要的只是一个好点的显示器
<Pudge> jusss: 播放器用手机就够了
<jusss> jiero: 。。。你为啥总喜欢二手，天朝二手和国外二手是不一样的。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 哇咔咔，外接显示器，你提醒我了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc_away§ 你问ee。我支持ee说的
<jusss> Pudge: 我应该用外接显示器看看还有没有屏幕断层来判断是不是本本屏幕的问题，你真是个天才
<jiero> jusss: 你都用windows测试过了。蠢材。
<jusss> jiero: win的ie浏览器有时下拉网页也有那种问题，只是win看电影从来没那种问题，
<jusss> jiero: 所以没法判断是谁的问题
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash下面那些命令无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445748 在chromebook上crouton了一个简易版的arm ubuntu，打开终端之后，不能显示当前路径，ls只有加－－color=auto才能显示文件夹颜色，tab无法补全，上下键无法显示上次输入命令，只能输出上下左右，自己修改了bashrc也没有任何作用。基本上现
<jiero> jusss: 你的intel芯片或者显示器连接线或者某连接处有次品~
<jiero> jusss: 换一台同样的看看
<jusss> jiero: 就一台笔记本，没有同类型的第二台。。。
<qinglingquan> 是透明的窄线还是宽线？
<qinglingquan>  
<jusss> qinglingquan: 窄线
<jusss> qinglingquan: 就像屏幕断层那样，不过就只是一条线而已，上下滑动，不是很大一块，就像有条线在刷屏
<qinglingquan> jusss: 哦，我遇到过的是浏览器里黑色宽线..
<jusss> qinglingquan: 我的不是黑色。。。
<qinglingquan> jusss: 你win测试也有这问题？
<jusss> qinglingquan: win的ie浏览器有时有有时没，当浏览的网页很长时有，短时没有，滑动屏幕，但看电影没有
<qinglingquan> jusss: 外接显示器试试吧。
<jusss> qinglingquan: 嗯，明天外接显示器试试
<jusss> jiero: linux外接显示器支持笔记本上面的那个键盘切换屏幕吗？还是要xrandr?
<jiero> jusss: 那个应该能被主流桌面识别
<jusss> jiero: 没装桌面环境
<jusss> jiero: 只有个twm
<Pudge> jusss: 15:29 < CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我个人喜欢加 “；”
<Pudge> 15:30  * jiero 不看电影
<Pudge> 15:30 < imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那意思是加 “.” 或者 “,” 都可以对吧
<Pudge> 15:30 < Pudge> jusss: 硬解软解你肉眼看的出来？
<Pudge> 15:30  * jiero 更不会去下载电影
<Pudge> 15:30 < lainme> jusss: 硬解 intel 集显就够了，mplayer-vaapi，不折腾
<Pudge> 15:30 < CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不好。 用我的
<Pudge> 15:30 < jusss> Pudge: 机器能看的出来，心里安慰
<Pudge> 15:30 < jiero> Pudge: 他有强迫症，必须物尽所用。
<Pudge> 15:31 < jusss> Pudge: 告诉自己，你已经做到最好了
<Pudge> 15:31 -!- koe [72f68bfb@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.114.246.139.251] has quit [Quit:  http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client]
<Pudge> 15:31 < jiero> Pudge: 这点是世界很多人的共性，虽然结果是多数人极度守旧
<Pudge> 15:31 < imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 可是别的行都已经用了 , 了。。。。
<Pudge> 15:31 < imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 用来跟后面的时间分开
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ KiwiIRC - The webIRC client
<Pudge> 。。什么乱七八糟的
<Pudge> jusss: xrandr --output VGA1 --same-as LDVS1 --auto
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<Pudge> jusss: 或者直接装arandr，图形化的xrandr
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
 * jiero 讨厌脸上长毛——胡须稀稀落落的
<jiero> 长在脸蛋上好几根。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 没事，比蛋蛋上的少就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 一样多 ，，怎么办？
<jiero> 黑了
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: linux 从来不用win
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 下午有事？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 台式机安装ubuntu13.04版本后老死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445749 之前电脑一直装不上ubuntu，好像是硬件兼容问题。好不容易等13.04版本出来，装是装上了，但是没用几分钟就死机。 死机症状：鼠标键盘不管用。（CTRL+ALT+F1）不管用，ALT+Printscreen+（reisub）也不管用，只好强制关机。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没
<jusss> Pudge: 笔记本的键盘快捷键切换不知道能不能识别
<jusss> Pudge: fn+f8 asus
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<jusss> Pudge: 明天试试，
<maplebeats> 有没有办法可以无痛的切换机器ip
<maplebeats> 或者2.6x内核怎么支持多ip出口- -
<mk3548208> 关了vpn有种莫名的失落感呀
<vvilp> 各位好
<vvilp> join archlinux
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以識別
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你用的是哪个发行版
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 跟發行版沒關係
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: VERSION irssi so what?...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 但还是想知道你用的哪个发行版
<alvin_rxg> right
<alvin_rxg> wheezy
<vvilp> 各位用什么输入法？
<vvilp> 好冷请啊
<hihi> 好无聊
<hihi> 大家在干麽
<hihi> 冒泡咯
<hihi> wine是什么
<hihi> linux么
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/5PfCzhD4wxI/
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 5分钟看尽64部恐怖片!胆小的勿进!_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 恐怖 惊悚 血腥 寂静岭 孤儿怨 咒怨 驱魔人 猛鬼街 七宗罪 午夜凶铃
<jusss> roylez_: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TYu0CNsx2uo/
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 兲朝史上对高考的最猛怒吼_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 高考 重要
<roylez_> jusss: 我又没参加过高考，说毛
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助怎么卸掉宋体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445752 以前装宋体是直接在C：\\windows\fonts里面双击安装的，现在想把宋体卸掉，怎么办？求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 飘零的蒲公英 — 2013-07-16 22:44
<jusss> roylez_: 你。没。参。加。过。高。考。。。你是保送生？
 * jusss 很喜欢魔翼杀手5部
<jusss> the prophecy
<jusss> 还有吸血鬼2000 3部
<jusss> maplebeats: 你写的那个双显卡教程里好像没不用大黄蜂用最新独显驱动的
<jusss> maplebeats: 再写篇教程吧
<hihi> 加班的人路过
<jusss> maplebeats: 求教程
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天这个stage竟然兔子逆袭成功了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥
<imtxc> http://kernelnewbies.org/ML  这个列表怎么订不了， DNS 错误。。
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: ML - Linux Kernel Newbies
<knownbad> 八婆今晚没现身？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 你还上backports呢?
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: å°± iceweasel
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 哦  我不用iceweasel 直接上了chrome
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 你遇到过破的包么
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 这2年
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 沒有
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 很好  不愧是debian
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 除了 Viewnior 源裏沒有自己編譯的， iceweasel 是 backports，其他都默認的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, viewnior是干嘛的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 明明有别的可用
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: viewnior 好…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 哪有那么多图可看啊
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 所以嘛，偶爾的圖片就需要一個精簡的界面嘛
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, eog就够了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 你从6.0升级到7.0的?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 还是重装的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 我们公司的服务器准备全换到debian上来
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 考虑debian的升级可能性呢
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 隨便吧
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 你从6.0升级到7.0的?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 我是想知道 debian 跨版本update稳定么
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 穩定
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 给老婆的电脑装debian去
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 但是很亂
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 怎么乱了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 不就是gnome2到3么
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 起码还有升级文档
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 有些依賴是 >=， 有些依賴是 ==
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 各语言版本的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, ......
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 而且 == 的情況比 archlinux 多很多很多
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, arch是真没法用了  破包
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 有網絡我就用 archlinux 了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 感觉arch那帮包维护者不给力
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 破包太多
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 而且长时间没人管
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: stage 太少了。unstable -> testing -> stable 太快了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 还好  比arch强多了
<^k^>  05:06
<ofan> 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指导啊。。还是硬盘问题，参考很多资料都还不知道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445760 各位大神啊，我现在还在livecd状态下发帖子啊 我安装ubuntu的时候只能看到一整块的硬盘，参考的置顶硬盘的帖子也还是不知道解决办法，难道真的要重装下win8？刚重装的啊。。。两行硬盘命
<^k^> 令供大神参考啊 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/de …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-17
<knownbad> 总觉得大神听起来像大婶。
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：下载马桶 网吧里。  一网民找不到方便的地方，就问老板：“你们这里没装马桶吗？”  “装着的呀。”老板听成了摩托游戏，回答说，“你自己找找看。”  “找不到。”网民东张西望了一会说。  “那就下载一个吧”
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  08:42 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求一个网卡驱动 ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445761 网卡型号：MODEL:KH-886 ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter win下的驱动有，找不到for linux的 怎么破啊，求大神 大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2013-07-17 8:49
<bluek> 哈啰
<bluek> 请问下ubuntu12.04 能装制定版本的gnome吗？比如说安装2.3.2版本的。
<mk3548208> bluek: 可以安装mate，gnome2的分支
<bluek> mk3548208, 我不想用gnome 3，因为它不支持compiz
<bluek> mk3548208, 昨天我把gnome 彻底给rm了。可是上gnome.org上，貌似没得2.3下
<alvin_rx1> Title: GNOME (@ gnome.org)
<mk3548208> bluek: mate是gnome2的分支，你可以安装mate
<bluek> mk3548208, 哦哦，我查查mate是啥，嘿嘿
<bluek> mk3548208, 谢谢，我懂了，可是现在有几个问题啊。一：如果现在装gnome 2.3的话是不可能的，会把gnome 3的东西装上去，因为很多的包名都是一样子的，是这个子的吗？二：mate虽说就是gnome2的延伸，可是它支持compiz吗？
<mk3548208> bluek: 应该支持吧，我不太清楚，一直在用linux server,这些很少关注
<bluek> mk3548208, 嗯，谢谢，我试一下。
<jiero> bluek: 改了你的破习惯。。。简单。
<mk3548208> jiero: 不折腾就不是linuxer了 ^_^
<MeaCulpa> .
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈
<bluek> mate简直就是gnome2，所有的东西都一样
<bluek> 可是感觉好丑，上下白色反光刺眼
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 单色图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445762 选区_012.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-07-17 9:34
<imtxcz> eexpress: 帮你顶贴了。。。
<sjd_zeus> 不用gnome不就可以了
<jiero> imtxcz: 。。小黑。
<jiero> imtxcz: 我发现我省下的8对UE300的耳塞套能继续在其他耳机上用，比那些廉价耳机套好用多了
<bluek> 嘿嘿嘿
<bluek> 问题又来了
<bluek> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2838752   这个鸟人是怎么弄的？他只出效果不出过程
<^k^> bluek ⇪ ti: Ubuntu + Mate-desktop - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<eexpress> imtxcz: 哦。无聊画的。
<eexpress> 。啥nick，第一帖子
<imtxcz> jiero: 8 对？
<imtxcz> jiero: 哦，海绵啊
<eexpress> 就是那些脏兮兮的东西。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<eexpress> 耳屎啥的
<jiero> imtxc: 。叫海绵么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 空心的还是？
<jiero> eexpress: 画的精髓就是简约
<jiero> imtxc: 是空心的，入耳式耳机的
<jiero> buds
<imtxc> jiero: 哦，那如果尺寸一样的话就可以用
<eexpress> 才发现，推也流氓了。强制 find your friends，然后要各种帐号。
<jiero> imtxc: 好像不同，但是照样用了~
<imtxc> jiero: 欧美的耳塞都比较粗。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 放在国产和日本塞子上会松的
<eexpress> 中国的流氓风气，刮遍全世界啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 你说有亚洲的耳塞么
<imtxc> jiero: 百破啊
<jiero> eexpress: 不能信任陌生人，这就是流氓风气？
<jiero> eexpress: 对把
<imtxc> jiero: 国产也有几条不错的啊
<eexpress> 不是那意思。是强制收集你的其他信息，包括通讯录
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。不过没关系，国产的那个很紧很紧——我用的这个不好， http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17746846316&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.EDibJk
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Angell MJ-101 手机MP3音乐耳机 入耳式面条耳机 低音澎湃 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 同样虚拟机的鼠标移动，ubuntu1104正常1204要CTRL+ALT http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445763 同样虚拟机的鼠标移动，ubuntu11.04正常，后来安装新系统ubuntu12.04要CTRL+ALT才能移动到虚拟系统外面来！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 18617157283 — 2013-07-17 9:39
<imtxc> 这是个啥
<imtxc> 看不到价格
<jiero> eexpress: 国内才不是强制，而是背后
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子最近我在画兔子，要让兔子掉进404的坑，当成404界面
<eexpress> 背后不可能。不通过api接口，获取不到通讯录的
<jiero> eexpress: 喔。
<eexpress> jiero: 这404必火
<jiero> imtxc:  9.8元买的
<eexpress> cherrot: 你真是兔子精？
<cherrot> jiero, 有创意啊
<cherrot> eexpress, 我是兔儿爷
<jiero> 兔儿爷爷。
<eexpress> 精是爷们，妖才是妹子。别担心。 cherrot
<cherrot> eexpress, 狐狸精怎么解释。。
<cherrot> eexpress, 差点就被你忽悠了
<eexpress> 说明纣王本来就是同志啊。
<eexpress> lol
<cherrot> eexpress, ....
<jiero> eexpress 是活宝
<eexpress> 死罗杰
<bluek> 有人用mate吗？mate长得丑死了
<eexpress> 找点好玩的来
<eexpress> 不用那些变异的东西。 bluek
<bluek> 。。。
<jiero> eexpress:  好玩的。http://www.libregraphicsworld.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Libre Graphics World
<eexpress> jiero: 这强人了。全才啊。
<jiero> eexpress: http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/tupi-goes-mobile-starts-online-collaboration-platform
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Tupi goes mobile, launches online collaboration platform | Libre Graphics World
<jiero> eexpress: 。
<eexpress> 你买的绘图板呢
<jiero> eexpress: 没时间用。。。
<jiero> eexpress:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17746846316&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.EDibJk
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Angell MJ-101 手机MP3音乐耳机 入耳式面条耳机 低音澎湃 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> eexpress:  http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/amazing-fractal-garden-by-silvia-cordedda
<eexpress> 带笔触不
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Amazing fractal garden by Silvia Cordedda | Libre Graphics World
<jiero> 刚才给错了
<eexpress> 压感笔触
<jiero> eexpress: 笔触当然有。。。
<jiero> 2048级
<jiero> 好象是
<eexpress> 支持不。这是关键
<jiero> eexpress: mypaint实验了
<jiero> eexpress: 没问题
<eexpress> wacom的，可能是没问题
<jiero> eexpress: 但是我手机也支持。。。
<eexpress> 手机也用这？
<jiero> 也有压感就是不知道多少级~
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯
<leemeng0x61> pwd
<leemeng0x61> ls
<eexpress> usb otg?
<eexpress> 邮寄给我吧。 jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 不是。。。我说的是手机屏幕可以有压感。
<eexpress> 。。。@@
<jiero> eexpress: 我的笔记本的压感是 256级。
<eexpress> 都高级
<eexpress> 邮寄吧
<eexpress> 我让帅帅把这些功能都发扬光大
<jiero> eexpress: 你土豪自己买啊。。。
<eexpress> 不浪费钱
<eexpress> GPL共享
<jiero> eexpress: 我就那一个手机，一台笔记本，一个数位板。。。
<eexpress> 我只要一个啊
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 罗杰又紧张了。 lol
<jiero> eexpress: 紧张了说明把你的话当回事。。。
<eexpress> 你当回事没呢
<jiero> eexpress: 算了，留给我妹的
<jiero> eexpress: 她也快来了
<eexpress> 。。。啥都你妹。。。@@@@
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 给一个你妹的照片
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。你不是有么
<eexpress> 额。。似乎是哦。
<eexpress> 好吧。留给你妹。
<jiero> eexpress: 我妹画画很多，正规学了，和那些给google画logo的孩子一个级别
<eexpress> 这级别，看不出褒贬。。
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。其实也就是普通的小学最高级别。
<eexpress> 我也去买一个。给一个url
<jiero> eexpress: 特价时买呗。
<imtxc> 什么邮件客户端能把不同的 maillist 的邮件用不同的颜色区分已读/未读
<eexpress> 不在乎特价。反而担心存货
<jiero> eexpress: 大的还是小的？
<jiero> eexpress: 我其实买贵了~
<eexpress> 先看看。
<jiero>  eexpress  http://s.etao.com/search?q=bamboo&initiative_id=wwwetao_20130717
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ bamboo_商品搜索_一淘网
<eexpress> 没尺寸啊
<jiero> eexpress:  WACOM/和冠 BAMBOO CTL-671 绘图板 就好。和我的基本一样大。
<eexpress> 277的，有点小啊
<jiero> eexpress:  http://www.coo8.com/product/A0003703579.html?cmpid=cps_27_27
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【wacomCTL-671】Wacom手绘板 数位板 Bamboo CTL-671 学习板 绘图绘画板【价格 行情 报价 促销】 -库巴购物网
 * huntxu 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> eexpress: 有效面积，216 135 其实不小了
 * huntxu momo gfrog_away 
 * jiero 拥抱 huntxu
<eexpress> 352x209x9.8mm 这个大概适合
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃怎么知道我才坐在电脑跟前。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<cherrot> 西二旗两居室4k，优桑阿优桑
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 环法，昨天兔子逆袭
<jiero> eexpress: 比刚才我说的那个尺寸大的都1400+把。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 住毛儿西二旗。乃该去昌平
<jiero> 4k 然后转租。变2k。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 每个中午出去吃饭的女子都是浴火凤凰
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 三居室5500 。。。有个同住的性格太糟糕 准备搬
<jiero> 什么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃很猛啊，　1.11小时，39km
<jiero> 开汽车么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 昨天憋了一周，爆发下
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 自行车能那么快啊。
<jiero> 是北京么
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 没看出你这么有劲儿啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥时候车子借我爽一把
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃今天来就行
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃总是木有时间。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 你是在奥林春天对么
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 把那个糟糕的踢出去再招一个。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: .
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 太远了，而且你那地也不时候骑车
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@ 乃说融科？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 中关村都不适合啊
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 最讨厌装逼技术男了。 万一踢不走呢 :(
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，这倒是，车太多。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 去年准备IE考试的时候晚上11点在4环飙车，很happy
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 乃在哪工作
<ofan> 飚车？
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 知春路地铁口
<eexpress> jiero: ￥1280.00 嘛
<eexpress> 差不多吧
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 原先的微软亚太研究院
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 騰訊微博
<huntxu> lol
<cherrot> lol
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你好猛
<cherrot> huntxu, 今天上班看到个大美女
<jiero> eexpress: 你是壕，应该买 http://s.etao.com/item/1298338.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.YeOcqO
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【WACOM/和冠12WX】报价_参数_图片_怎么样_WACOM/和冠12WX产品优惠信息_一淘网
<huntxu> cherrot: 無圖，無真相
<jiero> cherrot: 美女不是到处都是么。。。
<huntxu> cherrot: without picture you say a XX
<eexpress> jiero: 这种的，不可能带驱动。
<eexpress> 买来就是废品
<jiero> eexpress: 你可以查 linux-wacom 早就有了
<cherrot> huntxu, 就一起挤得电梯 挤得我春心荡漾
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<eexpress> 带特殊功能的啊。
<freeflying> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/242190
<eexpress> cherrot: 死家伙，拍照没
<jiero> eexpress: wacom里都有人写驱动，你担心啥？
<freeflying> huntxu: 看我这个配置没啥问题吧，vlan端口还没制定
<eexpress> jiero: 担心。除开你先买一个
<eexpress> cherrot: ..
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒看出問題，好高端
<freeflying> huntxu: 靠
<jiero> eexpress:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Device_IDs
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: SourceForge.net: Device IDs - linuxwacom
<jiero> eexpress:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=FAQ
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: SourceForge.net: FAQ - linuxwacom
<cherrot> eexpress, 没有。。。太鸡冻了 没拍
<eexpress> 别看这些，基本的驱动都有。带显示反馈的，基本都不行。 jiero
<eexpress> cherrot: 你比别人高，是不是只用眼睛拍照了？
<jiero> cherrot: 等你看到比自己高的美女就拍么？
<eexpress> 估计他要仰视的时候，才有空拍照。
<jiero> eexpress: 显示反馈的是啥？
<cherrot> jiero, 害羞～
<cherrot> eexpress, 是呀 波涛汹涌  脸蛋又好看
<eexpress> jiero: 那5k的，带显示反馈的，就是一台电脑
<eexpress> cherrot: 看清楚事业线没。
<eexpress> 想暴打这叫兽（清华大学法学院证据法中心主任易延友）的顶一下
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 顶
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • rhythmbox怎么进行后台播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445765 ubuntu下点关闭能在后台播放，arch下只能缩小，我少装什么了么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2013-07-17 10:36
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那叫兽叫了啥
<cherrot> eexpress, 若隐若现
<cherrot> eexpress, 暴打没意思 爆大才好
<gfrog_away> cherrot: tx微博啊，那去大运村住多安逸。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 四环内住不起啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 说 强奸陪酒女危害小 lol
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你不用参与了。你不是认为qj是不可能的嘛。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 如果不介意对对方造成伤害，还是可能的...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你终于明白了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你说李天一啊...首先我觉得应该高酒吧，说他们接待未成年人，酒吧抵赖，再据此告李天一
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过我国酒吧估计被罚的少
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 唉，平均下来还是将近12mins一圈，弱爆了啊。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 说明你似乎当天一的律师嘛。
<eexpress> 说服法官，让法官当场实验，如果法官不能，就不能定罪。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不错，哈哈
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/264776 这里也有qj。 MeaCulpa 唉。
<freeflying>     /win 38
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 时速都快40了，知足吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 毕竟你不会去比赛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 是33，这差得远呢。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这种速度每提高10s都很困难啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我基本也就一公里1分50秒到2分的样子，再快就爆缸了。
<eexpress> 正常的情况，考虑摩擦力，速度极限和车的结构直接挂钩的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 自行車爆缸還沒見過
<eexpress> 就算噶嘛是铁人，也没办法
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 就是心脏爆缸啊，容易倒毙
<eexpress> 。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 暴毙
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 看你的目的，你要是想比赛，找个体能教练
<imtxc> meld 不好用啊。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那倒不必，每年单圈成绩能有30s-1min的提高就行啊。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 图形界面我都用kdiff3. text mode直接vimdiff
<eexpress> 每年提高。。。这要求
<imtxc> gfrog_away: k 开头的都是妖货
<gfrog_away> imtxc: kdiff3很不错的
<eexpress> imtxc: 不知道你还有啥特殊要求。meld基本的都带了
<eexpress> k 开头的都是妖货
<gfrog_away> eexpress: meld做diff都没做好，经常不准，或者上下颠倒
<eexpress> beyond compare也一样，这只是处理参数的调整的选择问题。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 哦，meld貌似没法三方比较。或者即使能，功能也弱爆。
<eexpress> 差异的步长设置。
<eexpress> 咋没3方？
<eexpress> 3方和2边的，一样的功能
<gfrog_away> eexpress: imtxc kdiff3三方比较的时候按ctrl+123就可以选取对应文件的修改了，貌似meld还得手工复制，弱爆了。
<imtxc> 还是 vimdiff 吧我。。。
<eexpress> 都是按中间的箭头，复制啊。噶嘛你才手动。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 究极解决方案
<eexpress> 记得还可以shift箭头。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣人才点鼠标
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 你去数数字吧。还123
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 用不着数啊，左中右代表123
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 另有快捷键在diff block之间切换
<eexpress> 你选择复制那一段，咋搞。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 总之meld渣爆了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 自己试试kdiff3就知道了。
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> gfrog_away: kdiff3 有点意思
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 比较大文件或者很多小修改的时候方便到爆了。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 当年用渣svn的时候我就指着它活着了。
 * imtxc 擦哦，什么是svn
<jiero> 美女。
 * gfrog_away 代沟啊……
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大青蛙你从来都带着 away 干嘛？
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 代沟。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 什么时候改回 gfrog
<gfrog_away> jiero: 哦，那改下。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 有qt版本哎  确定比meld好用？
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 必须的
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, away是给他领导看的。。
<eexpress> 他连vimdiff都用的。估计没啥需求。 cherrot
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: git时代了，手工比较文件的需求不那么多
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 好丑的GUI~
<eexpress> 这倒是
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 你用gnome看qt的程序自然那样
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 渣gnome
<eexpress> 概念模糊啊。qt的可不会丑，是kde的才会。 gfrog_not_here
<eexpress> gnome和qt不是一个层次
<imtxc> cherrot: k*** 的软件都丑到爆
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 乍一看没啥  有机会试用一下看看  的确很少用diff了。。
<yunfan> eexpress: 用vimdiff有什么问题？
 * jiero 以为k*最丑的是有文字的地方
<eexpress> 丑点而已。 yunfan
<eexpress> 看到过的漂亮的界面的，都是vala写的。bs其他语言
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 它的3-ways比较不要太爽哦。2-ways比较倒一般般没啥出彩的地儿。
<imtxc> comp.lang.c 这个列表最近不给我发邮件了呢。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 晓得了 :)  话说从没用过3-way比较。。
<imtxc> google groups ...
<cherrot> vim 的easymotion太爽了
<imtxc> 3-way 比较什么时候用啊。。。
<yunfan> eexpress: cui的哪里有什么美与丑
<eexpress> 你没看到话题是比较什么。说啥。
<eexpress> 3方的，只有严重冲突的时候，才需要。 imtxc
<eexpress> 团购游泳去了
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 典型场景就是你在你的work branch上做了修改，提交到代码库的时候发现有人同时改了你修改的部分
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 这时候就有三份不同的版本，合并的时候就得做个3-way diff然后merge
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 有基会了感受一下。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: git能帮你搞定简单的情况，复杂了还得自己手工merge
<imtxc> cherrot: 才用上  easy motion 啊？
<cherrot> imtxc, 嗯哪
<cherrot> imtxc, 还是看了蛋蛋的文章才知道的
<imtxc> cherrot: 跳来跳去，就靠 ,w 了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 我的是 \\w ～
<imtxc> cherrot: leader 用 \ 小拇指太累
<cherrot> imtxc, 习惯  只是不明白为啥我要按两次。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 本来就要两次啊。。。 <Leader><Leader>w
<cherrot> imtxc, 哦
<jiero> 导航。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 用 , 就只需要一次。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 我没法用 , 同样不明白why
<imtxc> cherrot: let g:EasyMotion_leader_key = '<Leader>'
<imtxc> cherrot: 这句有加么
 * jiero 现在用钢笔了。
<cherrot> imtxc, 没有
<imtxc> cherrot: 加到 .vimrc 里面
<cherrot> imtxc, 晓得了 thx
 * jiero 大约1瓶墨水能写6万字
<jiero> 呃。那么画画看看把。
<eexpress> 基本之用#*的，路过。围观你们。 imtxc
<cherrot> eexpress, 那种跳太没感觉了 跳着跳着就忘了自己要干嘛了。。。
<imtxc> #* 太老土了。。。
<eexpress> 真写程序，基本就是跳变量啊。#*多好
<eexpress> 你们真写程序不。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 求助，ubuntu12.04+qt3.3.8在linguist中中文显示乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445766 求教，ubuntu12.04+qt3.3.8在linguist中中文显示乱码,图片如下： qt linguist乱码.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 olive1225 — 2013-07-17 11:33
<imtxc> .... 不写程序的事实暴露了...
<cherrot> eexpress, 现在写php和nodejs...
 * jiero 不写程序
<eexpress> 倒是 mark.vim，我一直用。看变量很清晰的。
 * jiero 拥有4本本子了，大约600张空A4纸张。嗯。准备创业。
<eexpress> 多彩的，区分变量
<eexpress> ● l .vim/plugin/
<eexpress> EnhancedCommentify.vim  mark.vim  tagbar.vim
<eexpress> 3个
<cherrot> eexpress, 真节省
<eexpress> 最小插件，达到需求嘛。
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好~各位
<jiero> eexpress: 不足，用什么图标表示好？
<eexpress> 啥不足呢
<cherrot> l ~/.vim/bundle/
<cherrot> a.vim/               neocomplcache/  OmniCppComplete/  tags-for-std-cpp-STL-streams-.../  vim-easymotion/  vim-nerdtree-tabs/  VimRepress/
<cherrot> DoxygenToolkit.vim/  nerdtree/       taglist.vim/      The-NERD-Commenter/                vim-markdown/    vim-pathogen/
<jiero> eexpress: 任何物体，数量上不足
<eexpress> jiero: 记得有一个残缺的图标，就是一个文本一样的，上面锯齿缺少，加了一个惊叹号。
<eexpress> 表示缺少东西
<eexpress> cherrot: 你这卡不。
<jiero> eexpress: 我怎么觉得那是断了。。。
<eexpress> 不过，你需要cpp的补全，总会有点卡的。
<cherrot> eexpress, 打开文件1s左右
<eexpress> jiero: 断了，就是缺少嘛
<imtxc> 我比 cherrot 还多几个。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。可能原来有，后来没。。。还是不同啊
<eexpress> 说不定stock图标里面，有。 jiero
<cherrot> eexpress, 倒也没1s 总之是顿一下
<cherrot> eexpress, 编辑不卡的
<cherrot> imtxc, 瞅瞅
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。
<imtxc> 好好几个是开始用vim的时候抄配置抄来的，也不知道做什么用。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你不写程序，折腾无数插件干嘛。围观。
<imtxc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5882944/  cherrot eexpress
<eexpress> cherrot: 额。doxygen的，你都直接带啊。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你是做测试工作的？ lol
<eexpress> 这吓人的
<imtxc> eexpress: ...
<imtxc> 这个不多吧？
<eexpress> 好吧，你全才。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不过用到的不多
<imtxc> eexpress: 开始的时候为了好玩就装上了
<jiero> eexpress:  http://magazine.cyzone.cn/articles/201305/2949.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 裂变式创业：让周鸿祎感到震惊 - 特别报道 - 创业邦
<cherrot> eexpress, 从没用过这个插件。。。
<imtxc> 有几个忘了干嘛用的了。。。。。。 擦
<eexpress> gaoji
<cherrot> eexpress, 也算用了 写注释的时候
<eexpress> doxygen，通常应该是外挂直接使用。html输出查看。
<eexpress> 可以不写任何注释
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃 .vimrc 多少行
<cherrot> eexpress, 不明觉厉
<eexpress> 157
<eexpress> 145
<imtxc> .........
<eexpress> 自带几个自己的函数啊。
 * cherrot 我511 。。。
<eexpress> 我到。强悍
<imtxc> 开来得找时间整理一下了。。。
<cherrot> eexpress, 蛋蛋的就挺长的 我是基于他的改的，另外加了俩自己的函数
<imtxc> 857 .vim/vimrc
<eexpress> 浪费可耻。
<imtxc> eexpress: 插件多了，配置也就多
<eexpress> 所以，慢慢减少吧。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我好像是抄主席的来着。。
<imtxc> android 有什么软件能设置定时的铃声的，就是让晚上的时候邮件、短信这些自动静音？  cc  gfrog_not_here
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我记得安卓 有自动静音设置的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我记得我用过的 2.3.6有这个功能
<leemeng0x61> 726 .vimrc
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: tc求助
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 靠，找到了 =.=
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 有，忘了名字。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 有个设置情景模式的玩意
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 俺都not here了骚年
<imtxc> 情景模式好像是塞班里面的东西
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 安卓有软件生造出来一个
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 还能根据gps设置开不开wifi啥的
<imtxc> 我去找找
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我写了个教程《一步步教你把ubuntu安装到U盘》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445767 论坛死活上传不了 下载链接：http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/Kj5Z1/1374036567 统计信息: 发表于 由 voss — 2013-07-17 12:54
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_ ... ⇪ 【微福利】GIF系列 七月大暑篇 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> tenzu: 疼疼你来啦
<tenzu> hamo: 赶紧给我家黄子准备红包
<hamo> tenzu: 黄子？
<hamo> tenzu: 要下小的啦？
<tenzu> hamo: 已经出生好几天了好吧
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<Router2> 问一下，新攒机子的话，显卡倒底是N卡还是A卡在Linux上驱动比较好？
<imtxc> tenzu: 姚晨那个，是你干的？
<imtxc> tenzu: 六斤二两那个？
<tenzu> imtxc: 她那嘴不是我干的
<imtxc> tenzu: 不错啊，最近看见好几条她生孩子的新闻
<imtxc> 原来是叫兽的啊。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 我家黄子6斤3两
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog_not_here> hamo: 黑毛儿
<tenzu> Router2: intel的最好。。。
<tenzu> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙你到底在不在
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: 你看到的时候在，但是在下一个时刻可能在也可能不在。
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: 测不准原理
<Router2> tenzu 目前只考虑独显
<tenzu> gfrog_not_here: 你就zuo（一声）吧
<tenzu> Router2: 似乎nvidia麻烦少些
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: lol
<Router2> tenzu 显示器有两个，一个22的，一个23的，考虑上两块无风扇的显卡
<freeflying> huntxu: ovs上的port怎么和ofport对应起来呢
<tenzu> gfrog_not_here: 你应该是既在又不在的状态
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: Fedora19的codename是Schrödinger's Cat嘛，我也应应景
<Router2> tenzu linus不是公开的骂Nvidia了么，还是N卡好些？
<tenzu> Router2: nvidia某显卡我弄过双显，不过是好几年前的事情了
<tenzu> gfrog_not_here: 你是那只猫还是薛定谔？
<hamo> gfrog_not_here: 基娃不在这
<jiero> tenzu: 恭喜了
<tenzu> Router2: 我说的只是我以前的经验，仅供参考
<tenzu> jiero: 谢谢啊
<Router2> tenzu 嗯，看了看老外的帖子，好像也是建议N卡的多
<hamo> tenzu: 有仔仔了也不通知...
<gfrog_not_here> tenzu: 那只猫
<gfrog_not_here> hamo: momo
<hamo> tenzu: 那天放个果照过来
<tenzu> hamo: 我发推了，你不看
<Router2> tenzu 我主要不想要带显卡风扇的，又怕单卡接双屏费力...
<hamo> tenzu: 爆照了？
<tenzu> Router2: 我当时的显卡有风扇，双屏无压力
<tenzu> hamo: 木有，不打算爆
<tenzu> hamo: 想看的直接来看，带上红包
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: https://www.facebook.com/ciscodc
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Cisco Data Center | Facebook
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox要被oracle给废掉了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445769 看了新闻，不太好的消息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hubert_star — 2013-07-17 13:17
<Router2> tenzu 显示器最好接两个DVI，这样的单卡也不好找
<tenzu> Router2: 我那时候的显卡一个VGA，一个DVI，配个转接头就行了，没记错的话显示器是VGA口的
<Router2> tenzu 我目前也是这么用，但是单卡，再加上cpu不给力，有点吃力
<tenzu> Router2: 单个显示器也够用吧，别苛求太多带来不必要的麻烦
<Router2> tenzu 显示器已经有两个了，双显确实方便呐
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<gorobot_hamo_> 这个视频真心不错，http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739881
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_ ... ⇪ 【微福利】GIF系列 七月大暑篇 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<tenzu> Router2: 的确方便，那你还是考虑先升级硬件吧
<Router2> tenzu 所以考虑换新机，就要考虑显卡了
<tenzu> Router2: 令人头疼的问题，想配个没有遗憾的还真是费脑筋
<Router2> tenzu 是啊，显卡最不好办
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 求封面
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 用intel集成显卡
 * nyfair 求推荐个手机浏览器
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: chrome
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 黑色主题时ibus输入框的颜色设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445770 Selection_001.png黑色主题时ibus输入框的候选字也是黑色的看不清，颜色设置，将/usr/share/ibus/ui/gtk/下的candidatepanel.py 和candidatepanel.pyc 替换成附件的即可。效果如图。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ceapple — 2013-07-17 13:36
<freeflying> hamo: 你的bot抽风了啊
<iIlL10Oo> > Time.now - 225188
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:$SAFE=4 is obsolete
<hamo> freeflying: 不是我的bot抽风了，是我抽风了...我ctrl+v按多了...
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-ofctl 有port號
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 手机性能不好，chrome又大又卡，最主要是不能设置成没wifi的时候不加载图片
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: opera如何
<tenzu> iIlL10Oo: 之前我也是这么提议的
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个只是of port #, 如何去对应physical port #呢
<sjd_zeus> xfce4的面板设置问题，我现在的面板图标不能靠右对齐了
<huntxu> freeflying: 額，這不是你的配置文件裏寫的麽？
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 新建个帐号，然后对比配置文件差异
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 集成的显卡就是不能玩大游戏
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo: xfce4的面板配置文件在哪里呢
<sjd_zeus> 请教下xfce4的面板配置文件在哪里呢
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: .config/xfce4/panel
<sjd_zeus> 搞定了
<sjd_zeus> 我新建了个账号，将.config/xfce4覆盖过来了
<roylez> nyfair: u渣
<roylez> hamo: 抽风的蛤蟆是什么样子的？
<freeflying> huntxu: libvirt起的vm啊，ofport应该是随机分配的
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 扎西去看我发的视频...
<sjd_zeus> 请问运行程序是哪个指令呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 噢，那是隨機的
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似我這都是從1開始分的好像
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: ./xxx.xx
<nyfair> roylez: what?
<earman> haha,本人驾到！
<iIlL10Oo> 驾得好
<earman> 说你们不信，我能预知未来事件！
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 噢，那天一直想問你的
<sjd_zeus> 害人的bleachbit,清理了我很多配置文件
<earman> 问
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: MPLS和VPN体系结构 這書如何
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 打算買kpw上的版本，是第一版
<earman> 没看过。。。。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，LFS 第 2次编译 binutils 还是在第一次创建的 binutils-build 进行么？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 我桌上有一本纸版
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: vpn讲得多mpls讲的少
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: >.< 發給我的sample居然是前面mpls那些
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 后头都是vpn
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 第一版和第二版區別大不？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 学习mpls的话，这书用处不大
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我要的就是這個結論 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: mpls来翻墙靠谱不
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 靠谱。敝司用的就是mpls
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你连这个都知道
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 这书有第二版了？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 经常挂掉。 =.=
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 贵司IT的保密做的好差
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我打算實驗拿host上的ovs做邊緣，然後連著上面的其他支持openflow的交換
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 那樣就整個局域網mpls了 LOL
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: @_@ 这都是神马搭法儿。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 亞馬遜上有
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 第二版
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 亂搭試試
<freeflying> huntxu: aws上搞两个tiny的instances吧
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: openflow一統天下
<freeflying> huntxu: thats a whish
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 是第二卷吧？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 額，看錯。。。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: @_@
<freeflying> huntxu: 怎么集成到openstack里都是问题
<huntxu> freeflying: 集成不關我事的嘛，我又不搞openstack
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 第二卷还木有kindle版
<huntxu> freeflying: aws搭了之後，拿來做host？問題是上邊連著的不是of的交換
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<freeflying> huntxu: 其他的iaas也一样啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机上装LINUX遇到麻烦了 ╭(╯^╰)╮！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445771 事情是这样开始的。。。 从前我家没有路由器 但是我放假回家要给手机开无线用 而且我只会在win7系统上开无线网 （= =） 可是我家电脑是xp系统，怎么办呢？ 于是我想自己把电脑换成win7系统 0.0 可是又不敢
<freeflying> huntxu: 多开几个vm,每个上泡个ovs, 就可以了
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒錯，我不做iaas lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 来我司你就要干了
<huntxu> freeflying: 環境還好，公司能解決
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，想买个ipad mini随身带着看书了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 还喝茶看报呢?
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: 悠闲的上班?
<huntxu> freeflying: 集成我覺得就是多花時間
<NWMonster> gfrog_not_here: 随身看书不如买kindle，便宜
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃来了hamo肿么就跑了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 不然要怎樣？這兩天忙啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 你一来hamo就走
<gfrog_not_here> NWMonster: 分辨率太低
<suiang> ahaha
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 221ppi還低？！
<NWMonster> gfrog_not_here: kindle分辨率是比retina低，不过比普通pad屏高。retina太贵了
<freeflying> huntxu: 你看过现在的neutron怎么用的这些吗
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 看了第二卷的目录，这都是CCIE SP的内容啊，平时真心用不着
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒有，都不熟悉現有的各種iaas
<gfrog_not_here> NWMonster: huntxu 屏幕小啊，看pdf不给力
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我同事之前傳過pdf到amazon上面轉成kindle >.<
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 5M轉了一天
<NWMonster> gfrog_not_here: 确实看pdf有点头大，不过可以放大来看。
 * adam8157 只用过paas...
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 第一卷的那本的kindle樣章還不錯，圖片可以接受
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 图片版的pdf还是搞不定。
<NWMonster> 如果纯看文字kindle可以，要是对图有爱好，kindle不行
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: http://www.amazon.cn/MPLS%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E6%9E%84%E6%9E%B6-Luc-De-Ghein/dp/B00817EVC2/ 看这个吧
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ MPLS技术构架/Luc De Ghein, 陈麒帆-简介 书评 试读-图书-亚马逊
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 虽然老了点
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，要学的东西太多了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 不買紙質書
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 我都是买了纸书看网上下的pdf @_@
<imtxc> adam8157: 大佬
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我算過了，我得在kpw還能用的時間內，把kpw的錢看回來
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 乃买kpw了？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 真浪费
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 每本書假設平均省10RMB，那我得看80本
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 一出來我就入手了啊
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 看原版书吧，一本省10$
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 看幾本公版，每本差不多剩20RMB左右 lol
 * huntxu 三國演義看到70章了。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 挑那种原版很贵的然后下载盗版吧，一本省很多$
 * gfrog_not_here 已经看不进去长篇小说了。
<NWMonster> kpw还是不错的，每天电车里看2小时书，很值
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。狗无聊的。。。
<iMadper|Mtg> adam8157: ping.
<adam8157> iMadper|Mtg: pong.
<jiero> iMadper|Mtg:  mtg ？
<iMadper|Mtg> jie
<iMadper|Mtg> jiero: meeting
<jiero> cups.org 设计变了
<alvin_rx1> Title: CUPS (@ cups.org)
<alvin_rx1> 关我屁事啊
<jiero> alvin_rx1: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero: Will Wacom Inkling Work on Ubuntu?
<jiero> alvin_rx1  这鸟bot...
<jiero> eexpress: ask in linuxwacom
<eexpress> 钱二代，上
<iMadper|Dtg> iMadper|Mtg, hi
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Will Wacom Inkling Work on Ubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445772 by morikubo » Sun 18. Dec 2011, 09:48 No they nerev do this... Wacom is so small they cant even afford a copy of linux to make a driver. And of course, its so hard. 有小白胆子大的，买一个没。似乎是可以到处svg。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-07-17 14:3
<eexpress> 别人说，那破公司很小，不会写驱动。
<eexpress> lol
<jiero> eexpress: 钱一代，上。
<eexpress> ..
<iMadper|Dtg> eexpress, wacom?
<eexpress> 看过俄国佬的视频，似乎不丢笔划
<jiero> eexpress: 我工资发下来了，差不多
<eexpress> 是啊。 iMadper|Dtg
<eexpress> 1180
<eexpress> 你8k啊
 * jiero 现有总资产￥8000。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 你一个月就我2倍了。
<eexpress> 那是蛋蛋
<eexpress> 乐乐也差不多
<eexpress> 没地方测试。唉
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。那就4倍吧
<iMadper|Dtg> eexpress, 你要买数位板？ wacom不是有linux驱动么。。相比起来其他牌子的数位板直接呵呵了。。
<eexpress> iMadper|Dtg: 你仔细看过inkling再说
<jiero> eexpress: 我在 #linuxwacom 问了。还没回应
<iMadper|Dtg> eexpress, 哦  正忙 没点进去～
<jiero> eexpress: 你能看懂驱动的  git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
<eexpress> 通常不是这种驱动。
<eexpress> 只是一个usb驱动了
<jiero> iMadper|Dtg: 他要新的玩意儿
<iMadper|Dtg> jiero, 哦
<jiero> eexpress: 差异不很大。。。
<eexpress> 应该很大
<iMadper|Mtg> iMadper|Dtg: 你自己看着办.
<iMadper|Dtg> iMadper|Mtg, 喵……
<eexpress> Cintiq新帝13HD？ jiero 来一个这
<cherrot> iMadper|Mtg, 不好好开会
<eexpress> 这啥。 mtg dtg?
<eexpress> .
<cherrot> eexpress, dating
<eexpress> sexing?
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ee
<eexpress> jiero: 不入虎穴，焉得虎子
<jiero> eexpress: 你啊。老白鼠。
<jiero> eexpress: 指挥小白鼠么。
<eexpress> 虎子
<eexpress> 还没人回答？
<roylez> jiero: 哇，几天不见，你资产增值23%，横扫普世理财产品收益啊
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<jiero> roylez: 工资。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿么
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，有好事吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 工资不少嘛～
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。1300
<roylez> adam8157: 房产税什么的据说政策出了，算吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 。。。
<eexpress> 乐乐土财
<adam8157> roylez: 增量没意思
<sjd_zeus> ls
<yunfan> roylez: 呵呵 那你就完蛋了
<adam8157> roylez: 拉脱维亚购买7万欧元(约56万人民币) 房产就可以拿一家人 移民身份(孩子18周岁以下)，无居住、无年龄、无学历、无语言要求，整个申请时间2-3个月完成。申请人先拿5年 居留许可签证，每年需登陆一次更换居留卡，拿到拉脱维亚居留卡，欧盟26国不需签证 自由出入。
<sjd_zeus> debian也需要手动清理垃圾呀
<yunfan> adam8157: 你最好调查下 这些只是中介说的
<jiero> roylez: 。
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 你跟兔嫂试的, lslsls
<eexpress> adam8157: 然后资产被冻结
<jiero> yunfan: 当然要调查
<eexpress> jiero: 有人回答没
<jiero> eexpress: 没
<cherrot> adam8157, 准备这么干？还能拿帝都户口呢
<yunfan> 资料显示，除去国际惯例的投资移民政策，欧洲最早推出“买房换居留权”的国家是拉脱维亚。虽然拉脱维亚政府人员表示可以得到永久居留权，但其实，买房款一次付清仅能得到5年居留权，5年之后才能申请永久居留权。
<yunfan> adam8157: 有永久居留权还成 必要时候可以跑路
<jiero> yunfan: 很多地方都要滞留年限
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 你够加拿大的技术移民分数啊, 为啥不去?
<roylez> adam8157: 拉脱维亚是哪里？
<jiero> yunfan: 网络这么发达，对你来说还好，而且欧洲很多喜欢手工的，适合你
<adam8157> roylez: 母鸡
<yunfan> roylez: 东欧
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<yunfan> 地理都可以问哥
<imtxc> roylez: 赞技术移民
<yunfan> 不知道还可以帮你查
<yunfan> 物理就只好问bb蛋了
<jiero> roylez: 地中海三国
<roylez> adam8157: 加拿大太冷了吧，你想去玩泥巴？
<jiero> roylez: ~我错了
<jiero> 那是啥海名字给忘了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 从苏联分出去的
<roylez> jiero: 你就没对过
<cherrot> jiero, 贝加尔湖？
<roylez> adam8157: 好歹也要去乌克兰啊
<yunfan> 那是波罗地海三国呢
<yunfan> jiero: 地中海何止三国
<jiero> yunfan: 记错了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我要是你直接申请ca或者au的技术移民了...
 * adam8157 羡慕phd啊
<cherrot> roylez, 哇。。乌克兰～～～～
<jiero> 。。。怎么会想要乌克兰
<cherrot> roylez, 估计东欧都差不多，海参崴也很不错！ cc adam8157
<adam8157> cherrot: 冷出翔
<roylez> adam8157: au申了，等着呢，等了3年了
<jiero> roylez: 去了拉脱维亚你可以去北极住
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 哇!!! 求带走啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 估计越冷的地方美女越多
<cherrot> roylez, 我们结婚吧！
<jiero> roylez: 再换法子申。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 我不收养
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<roylez> cherrot: 我要重新找个妹子
<adam8157> roylez: 出去之后开公司招我
<cherrot> roylez, 求被招～
<jiero> adam8157: 主席绝对不会开公司的，他够懒
<yunfan> cherrot: 冷得缩 lol
<yunfan> roylez: 出去后缺佣人找我 管吃喝管网络就行
<jiero> roylez: 我相信你比澳大利亚人懒
 * adam8157 羡慕phd啊!
<yunfan> 哥也没别的追求了
 * yunfan 国外圆周率都比国内算得精确 当然月亮比国内圆了
<roylez> adam8157: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/9993
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Gunnar 防疲劳眼镜，定制的近视款_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<jiero> yunfan: 国外月亮至少能充当夜里照明
<yunfan> roylez: 给个承诺 带上我吧
<roylez> yunfan: 没办法带宠物啊
<cherrot> roylez, 我当管家
<roylez> yunfan: 我都等了3年了....
<yunfan> roylez: 不要求当时带 以后你正常生活了 雇佣我就行
<cherrot> roylez, 支持换妹子
<yunfan> cherrot: 换妹子是必须的!
<yunfan> cherrot: 改良人种 融入大潮
<jiero> roylez: 再根据另一个公司申请呗。
<yunfan> 拔掉一身黄 换来黑亮亮
<roylez> jiero: 一个人能够同时提交两份申请？
<jiero> yunfan: 肯定本地优先，怎么会要你。
<yunfan> jiero: 主席可以弄个很低的价格 很脏很累的活不就行了
<adam8157> roylez: ca也提交个吧
<jiero> roylez: 中介说不能？
<yunfan> 要不然墨西哥人靠什么生活
<roylez> adam8157: 钱你付
<adam8157> roylez: 你又不带我?
 * adam8157 不知道西太平洋大学还招不招生, 去读个野鸡phd也不错啊
 * cherrot 羡慕php...
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 没了西太还有西大
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。羡慕php
<eexpress> http://jandan.net/2013/07/16/dippy-egg.html
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 有方便面还不够，现在有了方便蛋
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 没了西太西大还有北佛罗里达
<yunfan> adam8157: 有几千美元送博士的路子 要不？
 * jiero 极度讨厌鸡蛋。滚了无数蛋黄
<adam8157> yunfan: 点拨下?
<imtxc> cherrot: 羡慕php
<jiero> eexpress: 还是没冰冻蛋吃
<yunfan> adam8157: 上次唐老的事 我还专门去搜了下 西太不是最便宜的 哼哼
 * adam8157 "本科单身独立移民要达到CLB 8级（单项得5分），对应的雅思是听力7.5，其他6.5（前提工作满6年，否则雅思需要更高）。 "
<cherrot> imtxc, jiero lol
<jiero> adam8157: 你是特殊人才，
<jiero> adam8157: 要求低
<adam8157> jiero: 得人家说才行啊
<yunfan> jiero: 你咋不重返澳洲?
<jiero> yunfan: 我为什么去？
<yunfan> 对了 现在美国承认同性恋婚姻了
<yunfan> jiero: 这样就可以走婚姻的路子把我解救出来啊
<jiero> yunfan: 去干嘛？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<cherrot> yunfan, 加州吧
<yunfan> cherrot: 是全美宪法解释啊 具体哪个州就另外看了
<cherrot> yunfan, soga  你申请美国吧 到那我们就结婚
<jiero> cherrot 你也变得和 yunfan 一样了，他叫嚣了4年了
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> cherrot: 看你到了他年纪会怎样
<yunfan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5f6455360100x74s.html  adam8157
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 传说中的美国野鸡大学全名单_春晖茶馆_新浪博客
<yunfan> cherrot: 我没那资质 只有jiero有条件
<cherrot> yunfan, 这你都考察好了。。
 * jiero 去美国干嘛。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你还是可以申请去美国上大学的
<jiero> cherrot: 就像 ofan
<yunfan> jiero: 去澳洲也可以
<yunfan> 只要离开该死的天朝就好
<cherrot> jiero, 没钱
<ofan> 推荐去日本
<yunfan> 哪怕去越南也不错啊 可以买许多老婆
<ofan> 我好想去日本
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<cherrot> ofan, 从事演艺业？
<jiero> ofan: 去日本更没钱把，连打工都贱
<jiero> ofan: 人多，打工钱少。
<ofan> 想见一见我的女神
<jiero> ofan: 。
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么会，你干半年就够了
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 乃的女神是谁？
<ofan> 是女神们
<ofan> http://blog.livedoor.jp/nozomi_asou/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Nozomi Aso's Blog - 麻生 希オフィシャルブログ
<ofan> 这个不错
<yunfan> 南方三一大学（Trinity Southern University）是美国一家著名的野鸡大学，由两名于德克萨斯州居住的兄弟运营。他们在网上滥发垃圾邮件声称可以为任何人士以极低廉的价钱取得学位。
<yunfan> 2004年12月，该公司因为涉嫌以299美元向德州首席检察官养的猫Colby Nolan发出一张MBA的证书而被起诉。[1][2]
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你没有美国女神？
<ofan> 没有
<yunfan> http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0715/15/36227_39199591.shtml
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 中国“野鸡大学”名录
<jiero> ofan: 。你真的适合日本
 * frozen2013 有用django的吗. 关于模板的使用.我想生成一堆input 分别有不同的id 和name(如id1,name1,id2,name2) 有什么办法吗
<ofan> frozen2013: newsblur
<frozen2013> ofan: 这就是全部的关键词了?
<frozen2013> ofan: 无效.NewsBlur is a personal news reader bringing people together to talk about the world. Web. iPad & iPhone. Android. Sign in. First. Try out NewsBlur. Then....
<imtxc> roylez: 你快去吧，到了我们结婚
<jiero> 我想吃樱桃了。
<yunfan> 日本归化很麻烦的
<yunfan> 还是别想了
<jiero> roylez: 快点去澳大利亚，吃很多樱桃
<yunfan> 当然 中国绿卡更难拿
<imtxc> yunfan: 中国绿卡很好拿吧？
<yunfan> 不过傻逼才要回来拿贵国绿卡呢
<jiero> imtxc: 人一生都拿不到
<yunfan> imtxc: 你调查过么？
<jiero> imtxc: 只要是人
<yunfan> imtxc: 别想当然乱bb
<imtxc> yunfan: 你妹。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 这是给不思考的人一个教训
<ofan> frozen2013: 模板生成啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 可以拿小地方的居住证
<yunfan> imtxc: 那跟绿卡两码事
<yunfan> imtxc: 绿卡是永久居留 居住证那个是临时的 隔一阵还要去公安局的
<frozen2013> ofan: 模板生成不包括标签本身吧?比如 <input name='foo1' id='bar1'> 1是变量
<yunfan> (五)中国公民或者在中国获得永久居留资格的外国人的配偶，婚姻关系存续满五年、已在中国连续居留满五年、每年在中国居留不少于九个月且有稳定生活保障和住所的；
<jiero> imtxc cherrot https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/1cI3U.jpeg 看我的耳机色彩，搭配很好吧
<yunfan> 估计还要加上每年性生活天数要求 额
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxc> yunfan: 这两天不是有新闻那个北京女的结好几次婚帮别人买房么， 然后离婚之后，那个男的不算有绿卡了？
<yunfan> jiero: 桌子不错
<yunfan> imtxc: 你自己看 要存续满5年！！
<yunfan> 还要每年都要居留不少于9个月
<eexpress> 天天嚷要出去的，咋还没出去
<jiero> yunfan:  。
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然 你说的是属于漏洞嘛 你又不是刚留学回来 对天朝的办事还不了解嘛？
<jiero> eexpress: 因为 那家伙一直缺乏行动力，绝对是个 INTP
<yunfan> bbe
<yunfan> bbj
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以说好拿啊
<eexpress> 啥缩写，解释下
<yunfan> imtxc: 好个p啊
<jiero> yunfan: 我见的人类里缺乏行动力的典范是你和imtxc
<yunfan> jiero: 我根本不吃你这一套 你爱怎么说就怎么说
 * nyfair 懒是绝症，没得治
 * yunfan 又没电了
 * yunfan 这个按摩棒电池真不行
<eexpress> 围观
<eexpress> 不明真相
<jiero> eexpress:  Introvertion + Intuition +Thinking + Perception
<eexpress> 。。这么gaoji的缩写
<jiero> yunfan: 确实是INTP的特点，别人说的一切批评表扬，都是自己判断的，而且都无所谓
<yunfan> jiero: 我管你怎么说 你就是个bbj
<imtxc> g bbj
<imtxc> yunfan: 今儿火气很大啊你。。。。
<jiero> bbj是什么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然了 哼哼
<jiero> yunfan: 烧死你
<yunfan> jiero: bbj
<eexpress> jiero: 跟它说，猪才哼哼
<jiero> 。
<iMadper|Mtg> imtxc: 背背佳是什么你都不知道?   cc eexpress
<eexpress> oops
<yunfan> bbm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚听了个OpenStack的介绍
<yunfan> bbe
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听名字就是垃圾
<jiero> 开放的杂物/垃圾堆么。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: bbm是黑莓的那个聊天软件. blackberry message
<yunfan> lxc一出 没机会了
<eexpress> jiero: 买Inkling吧
<jiero> eexpress: ä½ ä¹°
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: bbe是那音效的名字, 比srs好多了
<yunfan> 帮帮忙
<ofan> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPW8x7nCUAAqbQb.jpg
<yunfan> 宝宝哦
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<ofan> 如何
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: bbb 呢
<yunfan> 变便便 imtxc
<MeaCulpa> roylez: OpenStack不是人人都用那个么...帽帽家Openshit也用
<jiero> yunfan: 原来 bbj是black berry juice
<yunfan> jiero: 狂拽霸酷屌
<lainme> MeaCulpa: openshift。这名字都奇怪
<jiero> lainme: 因为 open 太习惯了
 * jiero 应该opendoor
<yunfan> openshit
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我也要按摩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，做过"Cloud Consultant"， 再来听这种, 感觉像闻p一样
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 按摩？
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 找 amd
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 按摩棒什么牌子的，我也买个去啊
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 团购团购
<yunfan> 很显然要买amd的
<yunfan> 按摩店
<ofan> openshit
<nyfair> yunfan: 农企必须死
<ofan> yunfan: 想赚钱么
<yunfan> ofan: 卖菊？
<nyfair> 采菊东篱下
<yunfan> nyfair: 续航问题 原谅原谅
<ofan> yunfan: 怪不得你穷
<yunfan> nyfair: 想去满洲里？
<ofan> 赚钱全靠卖菊了
<nyfair> yunfan: 没志气
<yunfan> ofan: 有话就说 有p私聊
<ofan> nyfair: 妈妈桑
<yunfan> nyfair: 性无能
<ofan> yunfan: 学学数据挖掘，机器学习，大数据什么的，最近火爆
<ofan> big fucking data
<yunfan> ofan: 肉身去不了 没用
<ofan> yunfan: 我说国内
<yunfan> 这些企业招肉身的容易 远程的难
<ofan> 美国人没人玩这个
<yunfan> ofan: 没兴趣 我是 survivalism
<yunfan> 有 sm结尾哦 cc nyfair
<ofan> yunfan: 给你指点赚钱的明路
<yunfan> ofan: 你先自己糊口了再说吧
<ofan> 我糊了
 * yunfan 乞丐给人算财运
<yunfan> ofan: 我想做个类似reddit那种社区 有服务器提供不
<iIlL10Oo> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=96878
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Dota 2 for Linux
<ofan> yunfan: softlayer
<yunfan> ofan: 什么价格
<ofan> 最近被ibm收购了貌似
<iIlL10Oo> dota2 不错，最近我在玩古墓丽影 和 生化危机
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 别发dota2新闻了，完美斗不过麻花疼的
<ofan> yunfan: 看你规模了
<yunfan> 被18摸一收购 我就怕价格蹭蹭上去
<yunfan> 算了 先用openshit的免费配额吧
<ofan> 有很便宜的机器
<yunfan> 没钱买服务器 tmd
<nyfair> openshit可以用来压片么
<ofan> 一个月1k多软妹币差不多弄个不错的
<ofan> openshit就是aws
 * nyfair 不想用obs了
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 访问太慢了, 你上传和下载太费时间了把?
<yunfan> 我看了下 一个月1k的配置跟linode 40刀的差不多
<yunfan> ofan: 你js如何？
<nyfair> iMadper|Working: 那就没戏了
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 我用的电信, 访问很慢, 不知道你能不能快一些.
<yunfan> bbn
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 支持linux, 是个亮点啊
<ofan> yunfan: 一般，会jquery,一点angular
<yunfan> ofan: backbone呢
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 我觉得是做戏，说不上亮点。经常有游戏会发布个支持linux的版本，然后后面更新就没下文了
<yunfan> 比如腾讯？
<ofan> yunfan: 不熟
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 那倒是
<ofan> angular很不错
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 其实只要分配一个开发人员就ok，腾讯那个linux qq , 都1年了还没更新。估计连一个开发人员都没分配。
<ofan> google自己发明新东西超越自己的发明
<yunfan> ofan: 看起来还是我自己一个人做比较好
<yunfan> 等有个原型时候再找人弄
<ofan> yunfan: 不都是自己弄？
<nyfair> google这傻逼公司，在天朝不遵守天朝法律，还高贵冷艳养了一群干儿子来说天朝不是
<yunfan> ofan: 有了原型好说服别人 光说是没用的
<ofan> 做html demo不就是分分钟的时
<yunfan> 不一样 我这个idea并不care界面
<ofan> bootstrap,angular,jq一搞
<yunfan> 主要是功能 你得真的能用来着
<yunfan> 就怕用户一多 没钱买服务器
<ofan> yunfan: 那你先写
<iIlL10Oo> http://g.cn
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> nyfair: 上次差点要到你qq
<iMadper|Working> 还没写出来的东西, 不用担心用户会太多吧?
<iMadper|Working> 互联网产品, 夭折的远比成功的多, 多数东西都是只有朋友几个人在力挺, 然后渐渐的, 朋友都不用了... dooloo
<ofan> angular看得我想搞nodejs,好方便，没jq那么多callback
<yunfan> ofan: 要到了给我一份 我好继续挖掘
<nyfair> ofan: 我qq不是一直公开的么
<ofan> nyfair: 哪里？
 * iMadper|Working 上次 nyfair 不是直接公布qq了?
<ofan> nyfair: 我想跟你要个真相
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 号码给哥
<yunfan> 估计是个新申请的号
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 我没记
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 我平时又不上qq, 要来没用呀
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 没记你bb啥
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 通过qq可以挖到更多信息嘛
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 解析“cn.archive.ubuntu.com:http”时，出现了某些故障(-11 - 系统错误) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445773 我是个新手还希望各位大神们指教一下这是怎么回事 解析“cn.archive.ubuntu.com:http”时，出现了某些故障(-11 - 系统错误) 统计信息: 发表于 由 headhun — 2013-07-17 14:53
<nyfair> yunfan: 你神经病啊
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 我跟 nyfair 交流不多, 真有事情可以来这里找她, 没必要挖掘啥
<yunfan> 上次我玩minecraft就通过一个小孩qq挖到他名字 博客 学校之类的
<yunfan> 最后顺利查到他是初一生 呵呵
<adam8157> yunfan: 大年初一生人啊 厉害
<nyfair> yunfan: 暑假作业做完了没
<yunfan> nyfair: 有药物不？
<eexpress> 居然是webrip的，2.6M了。
<yunfan> adam8157: 那小孩还不承认 我把他名字都给爆出来了
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> 还说是拿他同学的q 其实他的nick里就有他名字的姓
<yunfan> 看来我要开个撒谎培训班教育下这些人
<ofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35569
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 房价居高对女性的伤害大于男性
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭
<yunfan> ofan: 好多天的旧闻了
<ofan> adam8157: 啊蛋
 * nyfair 表示压力不大
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 赞!
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/264796
<yunfan> nyfair: 你还写java?
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 你哪儿来172g的控件?
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 空间
<eexpress> 哪里看到的？
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 你自己看你的图
<yunfan> eexpress: 光纤了？
<ofan> http://firereader.io/app/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Firereader: A real-time RSS feed reader built with Firebase and AngularJS
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 110GB/172GB
<eexpress> 居然几分钟就下完了。
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 擦, 竟然有个"."
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> @
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 渣渣字体....
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 渣渣
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: ... 没看见那个.
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: ValveSoftware/Dota-2 · GitHub
<nyfair> yunfan: 我什么都会，你满意了吧。上知天文，下知地理。诗书礼乐，工口同人
<yunfan> nyfair: 哼哼 Humble Bundle
<ofan> dota2有毛意思
<nyfair> ofan: 你要理解某些很容易高潮的linux厨
<ofan> https://www.firebase.com/how-it-works.html  这个好酷
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ How It Works | Firebase
<eexpress> 额。射手的字幕，点了没反应。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 你也看冰与火之歌啊 为毛nick用小恶魔的名字？
<ofan> nyfair: 有男朋友没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个错误怎么弄，sudo apt-get 安装卸载软件就会出现！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445776 dpkg：处理 samba4 (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 126 由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。 在处理时有错误发生： samba4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned
<^k^>  an error code (1) 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprof …
<nyfair> yunfan: 愚蠢，这nick明显用的是koukuma的捏他，杀与操之歌这种渣渣也拿出来跟我秀？
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 赞.
<imtxc> eexpress: 下载172G的片啊。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 别狡辩 几个tag已经锁定那个账户了 上次搜了你之后 你把个google code项目都删了 可惜还有大量cache留着 嘿嘿
<nyfair> yunfan: 开门开门，顺风快递
<eexpress> imtxc: 看错了吧。
<adam8157> yunfan: 人肉这种事情, 偷偷的就好了, 没必要去挑逗当事人啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 笨蛋，googlecode我都删了很久了，而且同一天我在github上弄了个commit。google die if it seek death
<yunfan> nyfair: 嗯哼 反正这次又挖出不少信息
<alpha080> 有空搜搜我把。。
<alpha080> 求人肉
<yunfan> 你得给我个确切的联系信息才行
<yunfan> 光靠nick不准的
<alpha080> 我在网络上到处都是脚印
<alpha080> 光nick就行了
<yunfan> 那还有啥难度
<yunfan> 没难度就没乐趣
<alpha080> 不过我注册了很多垃圾账户来掩盖。。
<nyfair> http://cn.linkedin.com/pub/yunfan-jiang/17/4b/a73
<nyfair> 这脸长得不忍直视啊
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ Yunfan Jiang - China | LinkedIn
<huzoubache> 擦，刚刚跑ubuntu频道去了。。我说人怎么这么多，一看没cn
<yunfan> nyfair: 我的资料都公开的 哈哈 不信你问问频道的人
 * yunfan 不像有的人 躲躲藏藏啊
<yunfan> alpha080: 我今天正准备注册个完全没联系的账户 结果发现办不到
<yunfan> 不过等我的网站弄好 也许就可以了
<alpha080> yunfan: 那样很难阿
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的weibo nick 好像是你的名字？
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是所有人都想在网上真名实姓啊..
<nyfair> yunfan: 我有躲躲藏藏么，基本上都公开了
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么可能 微博上的nick从来就没用过真名啊 倒是头像是本人
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是遮掩得不好却以为遮掩到位就容易出事
<nyfair> yunfan: 拿来瞧瞧
<yunfan> 比如我这个账户是完全公开的 但是另外有一些特殊用途的账户 嘿嘿 和这些毫无关连
<yunfan> 上上av论坛什么的
 * nyfair 别吵了，http://www.shanghaigamejam.com/?lang=en 有人组团？
<yunfan> weibo jyf1987
<nyfair> yunfan: 果壳待遇怎么样？
<iMadper|slaughte> nyfair: 人不在上海....
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是现在才知道我在果壳的 lol 你问问阿蛋他们知不知道
<yunfan> 连jiero imtxc都晓得 hoho
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道你在果壳..
<ofan> 大胡子云帆
<yunfan> adam8157: 看来你跟马子分手太久了
<yunfan> ofan: 警察叔叔好
<ofan> yunfan: 表怕
<ofan> 叔叔罩你
<yunfan> ofan: 红星罩我去战斗？
<cherrot> yunfan, 你在果壳？
<yunfan> 你们都很饥渴啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 你不是走了么
<eexpress> cherrot: 他早被开除了的。lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 嗯哼
<eexpress> 今天估计 yunfan 喝药了。
<yunfan> 依依都晓得 你看 公开信息嘛
<cherrot> eexpress, 还好，险些影响了我对果壳的印象 lol cc yunfan
<yunfan> eexpress: 我喝的是你的王婆汤呢
<eexpress> lol
<yunfan> cherrot: 果壳至少不会马子拐跑
 * yunfan 当然根本没马子
<nyfair> yunfan: 现在是果壳头？guohead
 * adam8157 ji道ee的名字
<yunfan> nyfair: 都是公开信息 lol
<nyfair> yunfan: 发个手机网游的gm帐号给我
<eexpress> ji个屁啊。 蛋蛋。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 是文武爷么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 锅盖头  jar head
<eexpress> 又南腔北调的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 有咩
<nyfair> yunfan: 最近游戏荒，快弄几个给我
<eexpress> 赶快下班
<yunfan> nyfair: 嘿嘿 你继续挖
<cherrot> yunfan, 马子和公司木有关系 lol
<eexpress> @@@@
<nyfair> yunfan: 挖你妹，给我游戏
 * yunfan 继续挖看看有没有可能弄到地址
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 等我挖到地址就cc你
<yunfan> cherrot: 应该没有 反正跑不了
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 不开森啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04更新无线网卡驱动后找不到自己的wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445778 rt，用12.04默认安装的驱动可以找到自己的wifi，也可以使用，但是会很慢 就照网上的教程安装了新的wl 驱动 sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) sudo apt-get install
<^k^> --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source sudo modprobe wl 当时速度确实变快了,但是第二天开机发现只能 …
<eexpress> 草。蛋蛋今天也妖怪了。。
<yunfan> 斌爷不开腔 他那敢？
<cherrot> yunfan, 我马子不跑  cc iMadper|Working
<eexpress> iMadper|Working: 难道的蛋蛋女友在聊天？
<adam8157> eexpress: 啷个?
<eexpress> yunfan:
<eexpress> 你们说蛋蛋今天正常不。
<yunfan> 我去找下斌爷夫人的照片 记得百度上有
<adam8157> eexpress: quite normal
<imtxc> adam8157: 求推荐个 c 语言的 maillist, google group 那个不给我发邮件了。。。
<eexpress> c的，好意思问啊。 imtxc 这里问吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 不鸡到
<eexpress> 恶心的蛋蛋。吐啊
<imtxc> eexpress: google 抽风了
<adam8157> eexpress: 不开森啊
<eexpress> 看不下去了
<adam8157> eexpress: 于是你要下班了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当你怎么了
<eexpress> iMadper|Working: 你把蛋蛋+q算了。
 * yunfan 下班遁
<imtxc> ban 了 adam8157 吧
<adam8157> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/magazine/danger-this-mission-to-mars-could-bore-you-to-death.html?_r=0
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Danger! This Mission to Mars Could Bore You to Death! - NYTimes.com
<imtxc> 一直不敢 subscribe linux-kernel
<nyfair> what the hell
<adam8157> imtxc: lang.c 有没有maillist的proxy
<nyfair> 话说这是4天后的新闻？
<yunfan> eexpress: 麓龙路怎么说?
<imtxc> adam8157: linux-kernel 每天大约有多嫂邮件啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没订阅 据说200-300
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃都不订阅，那我就不去看了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我有订阅子模块的
<imtxc> 要跟随豪当的步伐，学台球、买股票
<yunfan> 看来是提前发的
<adam8157> imtxc: 明后天去游泳
<yunfan> 经过千辛万苦才争取到4天时间前来警告咱们呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃说的是哪个 lang.c ? 有好几个。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: computer.lang.c ?
<yunfan> adam8157: 有机械类的兴趣组不
<imtxc> adam8157: kernel 那个里面有个  linux-c-programming
<adam8157> imtxc: http://c-faq.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ comp.lang.c Frequently Asked Questions
<yunfan> 游戏设计的艺术 一本透镜的书
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就是 google groups 里面这个嘛
<imtxc> 好像不是。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我告诉你个
<adam8157> i
<yunfan> nyfair: 咋不加我微薄喱 地址都给了
<adam8157> imtxc: c的邮件列表  ee@gmail.com  cc eexpress
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<imtxc> yunfan: 链接呢
<yunfan> bbe@gmail
<yunfan> imtxc: 你割了雀雀再来要
<nyfair> yunfan: 屌丝，不会用微博
<yunfan> nyfair: 明明有加那个微群 还装
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么微群？
<yunfan> 哼哼
<adam8157> http://money.163.com/13/0630/06/92JLOSDL00253B0H.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 玩微博的人原来是这样子——月薪不到5000元占92.2%收入低 学历低 你服吗？_网易财经
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来多玩的老大也叫云帆
<yunfan> 不过他姓张
<alpha080> 所以我不玩微博了。。
<yunfan> 看来哥要努力了
<nyfair> yunfan: 退微博，保智商
<ofan> 没水平的才玩微博
<nyfair> 网易游戏的老大网名不也叫yunfan么
<MeaCulpa> ....
<nyfair> 不过网易出的那些弱智游戏还真是对得起养猪场的名号
<yunfan> nyfair: 不错不错 你这妞什么路数都懂
<yunfan> nyfair: 就是记性不太好 网易那个叫云风
<yunfan> 也不奇怪 cpp党嘛
<ofan> nyfair: 什么弱智游戏？
<nyfair> yunfan: 我说的就是对的，你叫个jb
<MeaCulpa> 妞 回魔都请我们喝茶
<yunfan> nyfair: 你得有帽子才对 没帽子你说得就不对
<ofan> nyfair: 快给我qq
<nyfair> ofan: 问李阿蛋要，他昨天刚加我然后又把我删了
<ofan> 哦？
<MeaCulpa> 阿蛋不敢加妹子的
<ofan> 敢删我马子
 * adam8157 我没有qq
<yunfan> 阿蛋果然口紧啊 居然不给弟兄们透露
 * yunfan 木子美 木子蛋
<black_angel> 机器上安装了 python, mysql, 会用 python 操作 mysql 数据库，不知道做一个简单的登录界面的网站，指点一二
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 玩微薄的出来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发现我公司ban pptp 但ban l2tp vpn
 * adam8157 不许侮辱我有qq
<yunfan> 让我想起了楚中天的典故
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 屎开
<ofan> black_angel: 登录界面最烦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 估计技术上没办法不误伤Cisco
<black_angel> ofan: 随便啦，我现在最核心的问题是，如何用 python 来开发网站
<yunfan> vpn不就用到了pptp?
<ofan> black_angel: 登录只是对比下帐号和密码
<yunfan> black_angel: flask.pocoo.org
<black_angel> ofan: 还需要安装什么东东吗
<ofan> black_angel: 支持session
<black_angel> yunfan: django 怎么样
<black_angel> yunfan: 虽然我对这两个都不懂
<black_angel> ofan: html 文件里 commit 的时候怎么将数据传给 python 的呢？
<ofan> black_angel: submit?
<yunfan> black_angel: 我不喜欢 但是有instagram 我也不敢说他不好
<ofan> 提交表单的时候
<black_angel> ofan: 对呀
<black_angel> 搞网站什么的一点都不懂
<yunfan> 不懂好 只要筹款交给cto就行了
<yunfan> 懂的人才苦逼呢
<black_angel> yunfan: 我要做自己的网站，没钱只能让自己懂啦
<ofan> black_angel: 可以让 yunfan 帮你免费做
<yunfan> black_angel: 你见过几个大老板写代码的？
<yunfan> ofan: 你拉的bb自己擦
<black_angel> yunfan: 还没当老板之前只能自己当苦逼啦
<ofan> 看书去
<yunfan> black_angel: 路子不一样的
<yunfan> black_angel: 记得多跟ofan叔叔学习 讨教 与讨要代码
<black_angel> ofan: 元芳已经将皮球踢给你啦
<black_angel> yunfan: 元芳，这事你怎么看呀
<yunfan> black_angel: 回大人 ofan英明 还是交给ofan吧
<jiero>  yunfan 你想做的事情有股权么
<cherrot> black_angel, 写个表单提交就行了
 * jiero 还是觉得钱和自己没啥关系。。。
<cherrot> black_angel, 追求好看就学学ajax  这是后话
<yunfan> jiero: 我打算做出来以后开源  求名不求财
<jiero> cherrot: 追求好看的话就雇佣会ajax的！
<alpha080> 学到好多，做笔记状
<cherrot> jiero, can't agree more
<yunfan> jiero: 追求好看就泡个美工的mm
<black_angel> 我在用 bootstap 呢
<black_angel> bootstrap
<jiero> yunfan: 很多美工妹妹
<yunfan> 当然要汹大的
<cherrot> black_angel, 高端洋气上档次
<alpha080> 恩，并且精通ps
<cherrot> jiero, 话说wordnet那个有什么计划么
<yunfan> cherrot: 错 是狂拽霸酷屌
<cherrot> yunfan, 瞬间就想起了你的大胡子脸。。
<black_angel> cherrot: bootstrap 果然高端洋气上档次呢
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。话说我已经伤了一队人的心。都等。。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 上周末刚刮完 没来得及上真相
<cherrot> jiero, 我先慢悠悠的玩儿吧
<yunfan> 也可以用foundation
<jiero> cherrot: 还是说，能找个人在上面用时间才好，但是目前就找到了你。
<alpha080> yunfan: 阿，没看过你照片，还以为你是奶油小生类型的
<cherrot> jiero, 不如你先组个团建个频道建个google group，分担一下责任
<cherrot> roylez, dooloo也死了？
<jiero> cherrot: 那种事情确实太不靠谱了。。。google group
<roylez> cherrot: .
<jiero> cherrot: 出个wiki还差不多
<nyfair> google group太垃圾了，度娘贴吧才是王道
<yunfan> alpha080: 刮了胡子就是 不刮就是要饭的 :]
<cherrot> jiero, 起码得有个交流的平台啊
<yunfan> 红魔馆 东方吧
<cherrot> yunfan, 可攻可受啊
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。google group 太垃圾了。这就是我也想说的。。。
 * jiero 又一次同意 nyfair 的一半。
<cherrot> jiero, 不就是做个邮件列表么。。。好吧  貌似已经没人用邮件列表了
<yunfan> cherrot: 进可欺身压萝莉 退可提臀迎正太
<jiero> nyfair: 度娘的贴吧也太垃圾了。
<cherrot> yunfan, 我擦 台词都准备好了。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 是挺垃圾的
<yunfan> 还成 现在贴吧的功能也还丰富
<yunfan> 不过还不够
<nyfair> 不过因为泡贴吧的大部分都是小学生，所以也够了
<yunfan> 毛 11年你不都小学生阿姨了嘛
<iIlL10Oo> 贴吧 没有代码高亮
<jiero> cherrot: 还是做个wiki？
<cherrot> jiero, 好
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 上贴吧你还写code?
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 嗯
<yunfan> 额 代码高亮价值不如mathml
<jiero> cherrot: 本来我的意思其实是 wordnet 那个网站就是带交流版的。。。
<yunfan> 至少mathml可以让小学生交流家庭作业
<jiero> cherrot: 不外链了最好。。。
<yunfan> 豆瓣就支持mathml
<cherrot> jiero, 哦  也行 有开发量而已
<cherrot> jiero, 拿nodejs做一个 前段写个聊天插件
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。我还是不太懂。——我竟然有很多话都说不出口。。。
<yunfan> 写js意义何在？
<jiero> yunfan: html
<yunfan> 昨天找到个scheme转js的live coding环境
<cherrot> yunfan, 简单
<yunfan> 看起来很狂很拽
<iIlL10Oo> js可以在浏览器里面直接执行
<cherrot> yunfan, 这都能转 。。。 霸气屌啊
<iIlL10Oo> 不需要vm
<nyfair> jiero: 所以这就是你和码农的区别啊
<yunfan> 等我找给你看
<cherrot> yunfan, 要是能反过来就更屌了 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 那么就要更加精确的做迭代了。首先干什么。
<yunfan> cherrot: 没同步过来 回家再说了
<cherrot> jiero, 找人～
<cherrot> jiero, 然后开会定方案
<yunfan> coder的最高境界就是codeless 做管理 督促别人写代码
<ofan> naive
<yunfan> lol
<ofan> 监督人写代码的叫包工头
<jiero> cherrot: 呃，不是先找个能服人的大纲和小块容易分解的任务让人们有信心么。
<jiero> 然后招人？
<yunfan> ofan: 你以为码农会有前途么？ 包工头就是最高境界啦
<adam8157> jiero: 你要开公司招人?
<jiero> adam8157: 。有打算。
<ofan> yunfan: 说来说去还是搞it
<ofan> 没前途
<adam8157> jiero: 去au开, 招我
<jiero> adam8157: 我只有你资产的1/n。
<cherrot> jiero, 没  这要民主决议  我是个小虾米 怎么可能懂得怎么分任务
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.uofsdk.org/
<yunfan> jiero: 啧啧 袋鼠国回来奏是补一养
<adam8157> jiero: n=0.1
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 首页-UOF开发者社区-坚定不移地推进中国文档格式标准UOF国际化-UOF开发者社区-坚定不移地推进中国文档格式标准UOF国际化
<ofan> yunfan: 包工头还是给人打工的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我全部资产差不多10000元人民币。。。
<ofan> 看出ufo了
<yunfan> ofan: 你抓不到重点 理解能力差 估计将来还是得回国
<black_angel> 我不招人
<yunfan> jiero: 有1w!!!
<yunfan> 中科院招免硕生 额
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你丫的花多了，还是我的几十倍
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在装的ubuntu系统主菜单中找不到系统怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445779 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangdon01 — 2013-07-17 16:51
<ofan> yunfan: 你理解能力好，啥时候移民？
<yunfan> jiero: 留得住钱 你很厉害啊 你一个月收入那么点 居然都能1w 将来那还得了
<yunfan> ofan: 前途不大 终究回家
<cherrot> yunfan, +1
<adam8157> ggarlic: ...你买ipad了?
<yunfan> cherrot: 要是被人打通任督二脉 灵光从天灵盖冲出 那还得了？ 我看维护世界和平的任务应该交给 jiero
<ggarlic> adam8157: 给父母买的，家里笔记本坏了，台式机也差不多到寿命了
<adam8157> ggarlic: 嗷
<huzoubahe> 来个妹子
<huzoubahe> 来个蒙妹子
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我这种果黑怎么会给自己买ipad。。。。囧
<nyfair> ggarlic: 连ipad都没有也能当果黑？
<nyfair> ggarlic: 无脑黑？
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2ec4c3e7/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F35623/story01.htm
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Solidot | 国家新闻出版广电总局取消一般题材电影剧本审查，加强数字内容监管
<yunfan> ggarlic: 我是果黑 照样想买
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 乖
<yunfan> 只是无钱而已
<ggarlic> nyfair: 恩，无脑黑
<gfrog_not_here> huzoubahe: 帅胡须
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子乖
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2ec3e8d5/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F35621/story01.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Solidot | 极客新书发布
<yunfan> 胡教主出新书了
<huzoubahe> 这个数字内容监控毛意思？？
 * nyfair 买了个android手机，然后天天黑google
<ofan> yunfan: 可以贷款买
<yunfan> huzheng 写道 "极客胡正新书发布：《今世用来修行》（PDF）！下载《胡正全集》。访问胡正的网站！"
<yunfan> ofan: bbo
<huzoubahe> 不审查剧本了。从网上下手？？
<ggarlic> 那个只是剧本审查取消了吧，公映前的审查又没取消
<ofan> yunfan: 你这一小时好几百的还买不起苹果
 * adam8157 谁给送个游泳包? 京东塑料袋太丢人了
<huzoubahe> 黄渤那个啥电影来着到现在不让上映
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/245038.htm
<nyfair> stardict到底好不好用？
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 御泥坊董事长去世 盘点那些过劳死企业家_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<huzoubahe> 这都4年了
<yunfan> ofan: 确实买不起 我又不是啊蛋这种一秒钟几十万上下的人
<adam8157> nyfair: goldendict
<huzoubahe> 弹指之间几千万过手
<ofan> yunfan: 可以买二手的
<yunfan> 津巴布韦人人都是亿万富翁
<roylez> nyfair: 求送新手机
<yunfan> ofan: 我不要非处
<ofan> yunfan: 等我的不用了，可以便宜给你
<yunfan> ofan: 怎么给？
<huzoubahe> 怎么都喜欢爱疯手机呢？？
<ofan> yunfan: 膜再贴就是了
<yunfan> 等你回国咩？
<ofan> 等我换新的
<yunfan> ofan: 我说怎么给我 难道是等你回总队报告的时候给我带来？
<yunfan> 有那功夫还是给我带个glass吧
<yunfan> 那个东西我很需要
<ofan> yunfan: 邮寄
<yunfan> 非处没问题
<nyfair> adam8157: goldendict对亚洲人就是噩梦，还不如用养猪场的有道
<ofan> 我一直很爱惜的使用
<ofan> 只是少了一颗螺丝
<yunfan> ofan: 你是老外坑不了了 然后想来坑国人啊
 * yunfan 坚决不帮ofan
<yunfan> 接盘
<ofan> 挂ebay，1000刀起价
<ofan> 起拍
<cherrot> nyfair, goldendict怎么了
<nyfair> cherrot: 你去试试中日辞典
<ofan> 我得换台式的
<ofan> 本子性能还是不行
<yunfan> 有中二辞典不？
<nyfair> 而且goldendict已经死了吧，很久不更新了
<cherrot> nyfair, 哦 对日语无爱  只用了中英
<cherrot> nyfair, 也死了？  还有活着的么。。
<yunfan> ofan: 对了 如果出pad 要给我弄个那中间键盘 kickstarter上有
<ofan> 我买leapmotion了
<yunfan> ofan: 刚好可以卡住pad 合在一起跟个小一号的mba一样
<ofan> 可惜卡里没钱
<nyfair> cherrot: 就用养猪场的有道吧，英法日韩
<imtxc> yunfan: 你上周买了什么pad
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35618  这个思路不错
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 隐藏在JPG图片EXIF头部中的恶意软件
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这是神马情况，好神奇的屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445780 装ubuntu，一开始安装界面也是黑屏的，然后按e把quiet splash改成nomodeset，F10，可以正常安装了 装完重启之后再进入，又黑屏，然后又是按上面方法改，F10之后屏幕变成这样了 <img src="http://f.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1400%3Bq%3D90/sign=b4954 …
<yunfan> imtxc: 没买 还在琢磨要弄点什么装备做edc
<imtxc> yunfan: .... 你计划负重多少么
<nyfair> yunfan: 图养，图种技术早就有了
<yunfan> imtxc: edc是不强调负重的 大佬
<yunfan> nyfair: 你没帽子 你说了不算
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的意思是，你能接受 edc 总共多重
<imtxc> g edc
<imtxc> 看看我理解的意思对不
<yunfan> imtxc: edc都是一个信用卡盒子那么大 你说重量有影响么？
<^k^> imtxc: edc The official website of |Electric Daisy Carnival| Las Vegas - Friday June 21st, Saturday June 22nd, Sunday June 23rd 2013 - Presented by Insomniac Events.
<yunfan> imtxc: every day carry
<imtxc> yunfan: 小军刀得有吧，杜雷斯得有吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 有刀具卡就行
<yunfan> imtxc: 另外如果你买了腰带刀 也可以不带小刀在里面 杜雷斯确实得有
<yunfan> 还有一些药丸
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃还知道杜蕾丝？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: .....
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 听说过。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 在视频教程里面看不到使用的，讨厌，不会用啊。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10253777364&spm=a230r.1.14.15.2SkIDP&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【随机发送】自由兵军刀卡 万能户外野营工具卡/卡片刀/求生卡-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 主要是装水、防水、包扎
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那只是一部分而已 还有最好弄点鱼线
<imtxc> yunfan: 我也有个，当时买什么店家送的，有点厚放不进钱包。。。
<yunfan> 取火都可以靠自制火弓
<yunfan> 所以你可以考虑弄个很硬的金属工具掉脖子上就行 必要时候当钻和刀片用
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 装水很简单，扔水里灌水就行。防水也简单，手机啥的塞进去打个结。包扎的话比较考验技巧了。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 包扎太滑了吧。
<yunfan> imtxc: 很厚吗
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 没体验过，据说当止血带神马的很靠谱。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 另外对于妹纸啥的还有个作用：头绳儿
<jiero> 一战回到解放前
<imtxc> yunfan: 等会儿回家了看看，好像有2mm了
<yunfan> 他这个要设计成组合可拆卸的就好了
<imtxc> 反正比3张卡要厚
<jiero> cherrot: 回家了。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃好有经验啊
<imtxc> jiero: 乃在上班？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 看过攻略
<yunfan> imtxc: 拆下来 绑木柄
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<jiero> imtxc: 月工资 ￥1500
<jiero> imtxc: 不到
<imtxc> jiero: 还是风筝协会么
<jiero> 最多￥1000
<jiero> imtxc: 不是
<jiero> imtxc: 那个早结束了
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<imtxc> jiero: 你什么时候毕业
<jiero> imtxc: 成为CEO的时候
<yunfan> jiero: 月工资1k5 能攒10k 你真是大牛人啊 或者说你们当地消费好低
<ofan> yunfan: 他是2代
<jiero> ofan: 你也是
<yunfan> ofan: 确实 他去贵省主要是体验生活的
<ofan> 好想早点用上os x 10.9
<jiero> yunfan: 云帆你去北京是享受生活的
<jiero> ofan: 我等 firefox os
<jiero> yunfan: 你能否认么
<jiero> 走了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 能不能查看64位系统里已安装的34位包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445781 系统是 amd64 的，想清理一下 i386 的包，有没有方便的查看方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2013-07-17 17:30
<yunfan> jiero: 是啊 因为我家里穷 所以只要住上砖瓦房的单位都算享受了
 * networkntr 能跟你们这群壕在一个频道聊天真是有面子啊
<adam8157> networkntr: +1
<networkntr> adam8157: 你也是壕
<adam8157> networkntr: 休的臊我
<yunfan> networkntr: 你改名的时候哥看得很清楚
<cherrot> networkntr, 就怕流氓有文化
<yunfan> http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-34198.html adam8157 买个这个吧
<iMadper|Working> networkntr: 你咋也ntr?
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 电子_趣科技 - 【Card Phone-米格鲁】 - card - 趣玩网
 * yunfan 脑瘫人
<networkntr> iMadper|Working: ntr! ntr! ntr!
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 什么事ntr
<netorare> cherrot: google我的nick
<ofan> cfy原来一直用qq
<netorare> cfy不是经常宣传易语言么
<yunfan> 这个趣玩网不错 可以取代mygeek了
<yunfan> cfy好久没来了
<adam8157> 渣c在哪里啊
<ofan> 在qq群里
<yunfan> http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-33957.html?fm=caterecomm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 日用杂货 电子_趣科技 - 【捕蚊达人：光触媒捕蚊器 环保捕蚊灯-璀璨紫（立赠捕蚊诱导剂）】 - inaTrap - 趣玩网
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 这个绝对有搞头 http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-34204.html?fm=alsosee
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 日用杂货 工具杂货_生活改良 - 【澳大利亚超轻便携洗衣宝-2013改进款】 - Scrubba - 趣玩网
<Meowoo> 有啥 ssh 推荐么？我非翻墙的，只是找个空间测试一下我的东西。在网上找的，都是提供密码帐号用于翻墙的
 * adam8157 妈蛋 又 Deja Vu
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • BBN 圣经广播 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445782 Top_Banner_Ch_S.png wmchinese.asx.7z 说明： 下载，解压，用 Mplayer / VLC 打开《wmchinese.asx》文件即可收听圣经广播。 统计信息: 发表于 由 大宝 — 2013-07-17 17:39
<cherrot> adam8157, deja vu 咋了
<Meowoo> cjb我自己有，但不符合要求，有其他的么？
<cherrot> Meowoo, 测试啥
<cherrot> Meowoo, 执行shell？
<Meowoo> cherrot, 运行程序
<Meowoo> 不是 shell
<ofan> adam8157: 我也是
<cherrot> Meowoo, 那不就是shell
<ofan> 一熬夜就容易deja vu
<Meowoo> 程序，在我机器编译的，放上去运行不了
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> Meowoo: 我有
<adam8157> ofan: 这感觉, 快起鸡皮疙瘩了
<ofan> adam8157: 为啥
<Meowoo> ofan, 给个网址额，谢了
<ofan> Meowoo: 没网址，要的话，小窗我
<cherrot> Meowoo, vps
<Meowoo> cherrot, 有可能我的是 64的，服务器的不是
<adam8157> ofan: 感觉强烈
<cherrot> Meowoo, 我有vps  正在求合租呢～
<Meowoo> 没钱
<Meowoo> 没钱
<cherrot> Meowoo, 64bit的
<Meowoo> 我要免费的 ssh
<ofan> adam8157: 说明你太劳累
<ofan> 大脑缺氧
<Meowoo> 我用处不大的
<adam8157> ofan: 哦, 说得对
<ofan> Meowoo: 给猫叔免费
 * adam8157 下班啦, bye 
<cherrot> Meowoo, openshift吧
<Meowoo> 只是在网上找的，全是为了翻墙，都有帐号密码
<cherrot> Meowoo, 提供有限的shell  用于自定义云环境
<Meowoo> openshift?
<Meowoo> cherrot, 给个网址
<Meowoo> 免费的么？
<cherrot> Meowoo, google
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<Meowoo> 关键是要免费
<Huzoubache> 据说这个点都去吃饭了？
<ofan> Meowoo: 你要不要
<Meowoo> ofan, 我看看 cherrot 说的先
<Meowoo> ofan, 先谢谢了
<netorare> how about openshit?
<netorare> yunfan: 快弄个手游给我玩
<yunfan> http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-34413.html?fm=catelistpv2
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 材料结构_趣科技 - 【1秒钟折叠头盔】 - 1time - 趣玩网
<yunfan> http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-33267.html?fm=catelistpv2
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 厨具 吃货神器_生活改良 - 【快速包饺子模具】 - Lesfilles勒·菲莉 - 趣玩网
<yunfan> netorare: 行 给我找个炮友就帮你弄
<netorare> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35601
<netorare> github这也是神经病发作了？我要怎么弄license是我自己的事，要它管？
<^k^> netorare ⇪ ti: Solidot | Github要求托管项目选择开源许可证或无许可证
<yunfan> netorare: 快帮找炮友
<netorare> 下班下班
 * yunfan 哼 下班遁
<Meowoo> cherrot, 他要专门的客户端的额
<cherrot> Meowoo, 不用
<cherrot> Meowoo, 没有也可以
<Meowoo> 额，我看不懂英文额，我注册了
<yunfan> fua
<Meowoo> 谢了，我去折腾去了
<Meowoo> 看不懂啊 cherrot
<Meowoo> 我怎么登录额
<cherrot> Meowoo, ssh登陆
<frozen2013> django 模板生成不包括标签本身吧?比如 <input name='foo1' id='bar1'> 1是变量,可以吗
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> 猫叔要学点英文
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445755 没装kernel headers吧 这么做试试 打开终端依次输入命令（复制也可以） sudo -s export $KERN_VERSION=`uname -r` apt-get update apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(KERN_VERSION) 完成后尝试重新安装ati驱动 Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk HD 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://foru
<^k^> m.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofi
<Meowoo> 狂晕
<cherrot> Meowoo, 免费的咋可能有中文的 lol
<Meowoo> 额，貌似有点眉目了
<Meowoo> 忘了怎么弄 key 了
<PudGe>  我去，debian终于能装kernel 3.10+ header了，结果又没法编译bbswitch + virtualbox module， 什么情况
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<Meowoo> 啥意思额
<Meowoo> 建了一个 applection
<Meowoo> 然后就不懂了
<cherrot> Meowoo, 然后就有ssh了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 终于找到了怎么进去了
<Meowoo> 不懂英文好痛苦额
<Meowoo> 进去了
<Meowoo> 他不提供 g++ 额
<cherrot> Meowoo, 你不是编译好了么
<Meowoo> cherrot, 也对
<Meowoo> 谢了
<Meowoo> 有gcc
<Meowoo> 妈的 gcc 的帮助还是中文版的，你官网也弄个中文的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我没权限啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总，出门跑步啦
<liuxu> 。。。
<Meowoo> 额有 g++
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 跑完了
<Meowoo> 谢了 cherrot
<Meowoo> 走了
<Meowoo> cherrot, 谢了
<jiero> roylez: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=181.481124.0.0.4gbC2Q&id=19091265651&bucket_id=19&scene=taobao_shop 这都可以？去台湾 599 7天。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 最台湾上海台北8天7晚自由行低价爆款往返含税-tmall.com天猫
 * jiero 受不了tmall这种色彩。。。
<jiero> 好难看。
<jiero> taobao同样垃圾
<abinex> jie
<abinex> jiero: 那是热烈的燃情红
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 刺激人的消费愿望
<jiero> abinex: 那坡红色比凝固的血还难看，更差劲的是配的蓝色。
<abinex> lol
<abinex> 代表吃血啊
<abinex> 血盆大口
<abinex> tmall就是gaoji的血盆大口
<abinex> 干活去
<abinex> 还有9分钟就开工了
<abinex> 今晚不能陪你们吹水了
<jiero> abinex: 去吧
<jiero> imtxc_away: http://www.soomal.com/doc/kind101201_0001_01.htm 还有试音曲呃。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Soomal・数码多 - 下载 - 音频视频应用工具、试音曲下载 - 最新发表的文章
<jiero> imtxc_away: 试试我的耳机
<jiero> roylez_ 好奇为啥没人研究用足癣真菌换皮的呢。
<kingbo> hi，晚上好
<jusss> 又看了部电影，来自地狱
<jusss> 不错
<jusss> 德普在里面真帅
 * cherrot 桌上足球好难。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我都没玩过
<cherrot> jiero, 被完虐。。
<pudge> iMadper|Cooking: 为啥， debian这么不靠谱，linux header 3.10放出来了装上后bbswitch和virtualbox都没法编译出module
<cherrot> jiero, 你咋不参加电竞呢
<iMadper|Cooking> pudge: 不知道...
<jiero> cherrot: 什么电竞？
<cherrot> iMadper|Dinner, 你竟然自己做饭。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我极度缺乏好胜心
<cherrot> jiero, CS, dota LOL 之类～
<pudge> iMadper|Cooking: 关键是， 编译错误，居然是gcc segmentation fault
<jiero> cherrot: 我都很弱
<pudge> iMadper|Dinner: 不是编译错误
<jiero> cherrot: 讨厌大家都玩同样的游戏
<pudge> 难道是gcc版本部队？
<jiero> cherrot: 我喜欢经常换很多游戏玩
<cherrot> jiero, 被你虐的这么惨过。。
<jiero> cherrot: 什么？
<cherrot> jiero, urbanTerror
<jiero> cherrot: 我虐你？
<cherrot> jie
<cherrot> jiero, 是啊
<jiero> cherrot: 我倒是能和澳洲的战队打，不过我没啥基本功，不喜欢练习
<jiero> cherrot: 单纯的，我喜欢逃跑，喜欢暗杀和躲避
<jiero> 所以urban terror
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> cherrot: 抢了旗子就躲藏移动留炸弹各种
<jiero> cherrot: 别人练习打头，我练习打退
<jiero> 腿
<jiero> 打了腿对方就追不上了~
<jiero> cherrot: 让我想到英法海战`
<cherrot> jiero, 你操作太灵活了
<jiero> cherrot: 呃，是你不熟。
<cherrot> jiero, 所有高手都这么说。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。
 * iMadper|Dinner 玩游戏, 不就是靠手熟吗?
<cherrot> iMadper|Dinner, 吃的啥？
<iMadper|Dinner> cherrot: 云吞排骨面
<jiero> iMadper|Dinner: 还要学一些诡计，我很多不学的
<jiero> 。
 * cherrot|OverTime 我爱加班 加班爱我 艹
 * jiero 是个变态：踢足球绝对不冲撞、拉扯，一定会正面对方突破
<iMadper|Bugzilla> cherrot|OverTime: 我也在加班..!!
<cherrot|OverTime> iMadper|Bugzilla, 加班都能做饭
<jiero> cherrot|OverTime  iMadper|Bugzilla 两个好朋友
<jiero|timeOut> 哈哈
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 说啊， 编译时候segmentation fault是不是gcc版本问题不兼容啊
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 编译的时候, 谁segfault了?
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: gcc?
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: ld?
<pudge> gcc
<jiero|timeOut> iMadper|Bugzilla: 我这个耳机完全不隔音啊。。。
<jiero|timeOut> iMadper|Bugzilla: 晕倒。。。
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 我开始胡说了啊: 1. 系统调用改了, 但是gcc没有升级. 2. gcc自己的问题. 3. kernel的问题.
<iMadper|Bugzilla> jiero|timeOut: 隔音? 那得要深入耳三节套
<jiero|timeOut> 连60分贝的电视都挡不住
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 。。。
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 这你找我没用, 直接放到邮件列表里吧...
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 你failback回旧内核, 编译能通过?
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 能
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 3.10就挂
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: name
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 我换个老版本gcc编译试试
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: uname -r 看看?
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 什么name
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 不用了.
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 。。
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 不用看老的gcc, 直接看你现在内核的详细版本就行了
<pudge> 3.9-1-686-pae
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 这个是我正在用的
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 我要出问题的那个version呀....
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 我刚装的是 3.10-1-6866pae
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 还pae呢...
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 还有你的: gcc --version
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 咋了， pae好用， gcc 是4.8.1
 * iMadper|Bugzilla 我现在还在用3.9.9...
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 还32位么。
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 64位问题一堆，好几个我要用的都没有64位版本，装一堆垃圾32位的lib
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: skype这种， 死都不出64位版本
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 64位, 性能强很多很多.
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 强个蛋蛋，没感觉出来，我64位也用了2年多，真没感觉出来
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 因为多了很多寄存器. intel的cpu设计, 最大的问题就是寄存器设计的太少了
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 后来重装就干脆32位算了
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: ... ... 你这是病.
<roylez_> jiero|timeOut: 达克宁多简单
<jiero|timeOut> roylez_ 达克宁 能换皮肤？
<jiero|timeOut> lol
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 直接发邮件到lkml吧.
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 真的，你用64位从哪里能体会到性能高很多？
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 让我感受一下
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 感受到了我会回去的。。
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 整体都快了的感觉呀
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 因为桌面会快10%。。。
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 明显的
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: jiero|timeOut 桌面都能感觉块10%？ 这啥感觉啊，
<pudge> 我一直觉得反应很 迅速啊
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: jiero|timeOut 没有任何延迟的感觉， 还有啥明显的地方
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 我曾经在 usb 移动硬盘上运行系统，有32位有64位。
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 能直接的感觉出来
<iMadper|Bugzilla> pudge: 滚粗! 64bit能支持1t以上的内存, 你32位可以?!
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 还有。就是很多软件，没32位的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mp4转rmvb要怎么写呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445784 刚刚在论坛里搜索了一番，大概了解了一下。也用mencoder转了一个视频，但好像转出来的不是rmvb格式。 帮我填下空吧： mencoder input.mp4 -aoc ____ -voc ___ output.rmvb. 谢谢各位了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-07-17 20:22
<pudge> iMadper|Bugzilla: 。。。你给我买1t内存来先。。
<pudge> jiero|timeOut: usb系统。。。
<pudge> jiero|timeOut: 我倒是发现好多软件没有64位，比如skype，比如teamviewer，没有32位的真没见过。。
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 另外，我当时是用linux玩游戏，能快很多呢。
<iMadper|Bugzilla> ...
<jiero|timeOut> :)
<jiero|timeOut> pudge: 呃。处理数码照片的都是要求 64位，还有好些开源游戏只有64位 binary
<pudge> jiero|timeOut: 没用过。。。我只求64位skype存在
 * jiero|timeOut 奶奶的音量一直很大。我该用耳塞了。不再听了！
<Meowoo> 我不大清楚动态库的链接的顺序，在windows的dll倒知道，先从当前目录找，然后是 windows/system32
<Meowoo> linux的去搜当前目录的么
<Meowoo> 放在 /usr/lib 当然可以，但刚申请的，我没权限放那额
<jiero|timeOut> 彻底的安静了。
<jiero|timeOut> 几乎听不到电视声音了哈哈哈
 * jiero|timeOut 拜 roylez
 * jiero|timeOut 再拜 roylez_
<Meowoo> jiero|timeOut, 你再拜就该宣布你们成为合法夫妻了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero|timeOut
<Meowoo> 一拜天地，夫妻对拜
 * jiero|timeOut 拜 lainme
<Meowoo> 三拜高堂
<cherrot|OverTime> 舔舔 roylez_
<jiero|timeOut> cherrot|OverTime: 。。。
 * jiero|timeOut 闻闻 cherrot|OverTime ： cherry rot, yuck!
<frozen_2013> #python 想了半天 如何由列表 [[(1, 'ab'), 'f'], [(1, 'ab'), ''], [(2, 'ab'), '']]得到[[(1, 'ab'), 'f'], [(2, 'ab'), '']]
<jiero|timeOut> http://z-sviec.cyzone.cn/2013/
<^k^> jiero|timeOut ... ⇪ 2013首届中关村 - 硅谷创新创业大赛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • matalb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445785 hou@hou-Latitude-E6430:~/Downloads/Matlab801_MacUnix$ sudo ./install_auto_linux Preparing installation files ... Installing ... /tmp/mathworks_8356/sys/java/jre/glnxa64/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Finished 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberli
<oinil> 求推荐python入门教程。 有轻微C,C++编程基础。 不是学计算机的。物理专业。
 * cherrot|OverTime ...
<Meowoo> oinil, python 额？
<cherrot|OverTime> oinil, dive in to python3,   a byte of python3
<Meowoo> oinil, 你用过 conky 么？
<oinil> Meowoo: 用过啊。
<Meowoo> oinil, 你去折腾 conky 的配置，基本你就学会了
<oinil> cherrot|OverTime: 谢谢！
<cherrot|OverTime> oinil, :)
<Meowoo> oneju, 不是基本的配置，是要用到 python 的
<cherrot|OverTime> oinil, 都有中文版
<oinil> cherrot|OverTime: 好啊！ 我去找找看！thnx!
<jiero|timeOut> 我一直以为自行车也就和人跑步速度差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> 不一样，， 我走路最快 3.5KM/H 骑自行车 20KM/H 以上
<oinil> jiero|timeOut: 自行车 15km/h, 步行5km/h
<oinil> CyrusYzGTt: 牛！我平均速度都不敢过16km/h的，翻过车.....
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 哦。实际步行7km/h，自行车 30km/h
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 每秒2m是日本矮人们的走路速度你还达不到？
<oinil> jiero|timeOut: 哇塞，实际骑到30km/h的已经是超牛啦！
<oinil> jiero|timeOut: 不是看瞬时速度的。走个一小时你看看能不能维持2m/s
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 噢。其实我的速度也就15km/s
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 呃，5km我走路25分钟。。。
<jiero|timeOut> 你信吗？
<jiero|timeOut> 哦，记错了，是3KM 25分钟。
<jiero|timeOut> 以前上学时背着7kg的速度
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，安装nv驱动，进不去x！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445787 进入x时。显示 Code: reload cups, upon starting avahi-daemon to make sure remote queues are populated                        [fail] 统计信息: 发表于 由 jcyongqi
<oinil> jiero|timeOut: 我跑也就这个速度.....
<oinil> jiero|timeOut: 你牛！
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 那是全速。
<jiero|timeOut> oinil: 不过不带包应该很轻松的加速不少。
<pity> frozen_2013: python 列表的切片是不是只能取连续的啊？
<jamesfung14> pity: 不一定
<pity> jamesfung14: [ x, y, z ] 想取出 x 和 z，不取 y，怎么做？
<jamesfung14> pity: list[::2]
<pity> jamesfung14: 这么简单啊
<pity> jamesfung14: 这是啥用法？
<pity> jamesfung14: http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/ch09s05.html 这个上面没提到
<jamesfung14> pity: 最后那个值代表你隔多少个数取一个
<^k^> pity ⇪ t: 简明 Python 教程 / 数据结构 / 序列
<jamesfung14> pity: 官网有写的
<pity> jamesfung14: 隔 2 个数取一个？这样取 0，取 2 是吧？
<jamesfung14> pity: 对
<jamesfung14> pity: 还有其他经典用法比如list[::-1]可以把一个list颠倒
<pity> jamesfung14: 学习了，居然还可以这样
<frozen_2013> pity: 你切片干嘛
<frozen_2013> pity: 可以像等差数列一样搞.
<pity> frozen_2013: 看到你上面那个问题，想到了用切片
<frozen_2013> pity: 你切出了?
<pity> frozen_2013: 不懂
<frozen_2013> 我用循环搞定了.
<pity> frozen_2013: jamesfung14 切出的
<pity> frozen_2013: 循环怎么搞的？
<frozen_2013> pity: 等等.我在整理.
<pity> frozen_2013: 好，学习一下你的思路
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 现在ubuntu编程环境就只剩mysql了。大神有没有安装成功的教一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445790 给个链接也行啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qinnuo — 2013-07-17 21:29
<frozen_2013> http://code.bulix.org/l25ivb-84018
<^k^> frozen_2013 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<frozen_2013> pity: 这里的意思很简单,先找出非空的i[1],再找到空的,把空的删除了.
<frozen_2013> 后面那句循环错了.应当是直接e的而不是len...
<frozen_2013> pity: 手工写的.忘记看了.:-D
<pity> frozen_2013: 果然还是切片简单啊
<frozen_2013> pity: 没试过切片.
<pity> jamesfung14: 切片能取指定的位置吗？比如取 1, 3, 6, 8
<pity> frozen_2013: 你看一下切片，简单多了
<jamesfung14> pity: 只能有规律地切吧
<jamesfung14> 等差什么的
<frozen_2013> pity: 其实我的问题可能说得不是很清楚.列表有点长...
<frozen_2013> pity: a 应该是这样的. for i in [['a', ''], ['a', 'f'], ['b', ''], ['b', 'b'], ['c', 'c'], ['d', '']] 要得到 i[0]相同的情况下i[1]非空的保留
<frozen_2013> pity: 所以,我觉得只能让我那种办法来搞了.
<pity> jamesfung14: 呃
<mutou1> 请教个电源管理的问题，gnome3，电源管理默认的是pm-utils ，还有必要装acpid和laptop mode  tools  cpupower么？谢谢
<pity> frozen_2013: 哦，原来是这样
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱晚上好~
<mutou1> 大家好，我说话，大家能看到么？
<wojiaolinmu> mama
<wojiaolinmu> 哈哈哈
<wojiaolinmu> 潜水
<mutou1> 第一次玩irc啊，
<mutou1> 怎么这么安静
<wojiaolinmu> 我也是
<wojiaolinmu> 只有我们几个吗
<mutou1> 老鸟一般不出来吧
<wojiaolinmu> 好像吧
<wojiaolinmu> 怎么支持QQ呢
<mutou1> pidgin-lwqq
<mutou1> 没用过么？
<wojiaolinmu> 我是新人
<mutou1> 不过好像今天改协议了，登录不上去
<wojiaolinmu> 没用过
<wojiaolinmu> 哦
<wojiaolinmu> 你玩ubuntu几年了啊
<mutou1> 2年，
<wojiaolinmu> 哦
<mutou1> 不过今天第一次玩irc，感觉好out
<wojiaolinmu> 我才几个月呢，大学课程需要
<mutou1> 什么专业的
<wojiaolinmu> 电子工程
<wojiaolinmu> 信息工程
<mutou1> 嗯哈，我网络工程的
<wojiaolinmu> 哈哈，我们交个朋友吧
<mutou1> 好的啊
<Meowoo> mutou1, 有啥 out 的。 这个时代还玩 irc 的，才 out 呢
<wojiaolinmu> 我今年才gaozhongbiye
<mutou1> 感觉挺好玩的，irc
<wojiaolinmu> 熟悉下liunx环境
<void1> 就打个字，有什么好玩的
<Meowoo> 玩 irc 的都是大叔， wojiaolinmu 你一高中毕业的凑什么热闹
<wojiaolinmu> 怎么加好友呢
<Meowoo> 回去玩你的 QQ
<mutou1> :-D
<wojiaolinmu> 我要上大学了啊
<Meowoo> 上大学就是大叔了？
<Meowoo> irc是老古董了，年轻人嘛，就该玩 QQ
<mutou1> 我大四了，学校下学期组织培训
<wojiaolinmu> 华南理工
<mutou1> 不错么
<Meowoo> 老鸟都去睡了
<Meowoo> 老了，很早就困了，体谅一下
<mutou1> 老鸟不是好多都是程序猿么，有几个早睡的啊
<Meowoo> 你以为程序员下班了还编程啊
<Meowoo> 看到 int 都犯困
 * lucky 大家觉得感觉赶集网上的信息真实度如何？
<mutou1> 我高中的时候看过一本叫《疯狂的程序员》，
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 中国有哪个是将程序员当事业的，都是糊口
<mutou1> 嗯
<Meowoo> 还疯狂，见到代码就疯了
<mutou1> 我8月去培训嵌入式，有钱途么
<Meowoo> 你看
<mutou1> =-O
<Meowoo> 你照镜子也知道怎么回事了，你不也是拿程序员当糊口的吗？
<Meowoo> 做几年，下班代码你看都不想看多一眼
<mutou1> 其实，我上课的时候就不怎么想看
<mutou1> 呵呵
<frozen_2013> pity: 后面删除部分,因为索引发生变化,所以要进行一个调整.
<pity> frozen_2013: 哦
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 国外的黑客和国内的概念是两回事的
<mutou1> 黑客？
<void1> 拿编程当兴趣而不是事业
<mutou1> 国内的那些是骇客吧
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> void1, 中国有哪个不是当糊口的码农的，有哪个是真正喜欢编程而干这个的。
<void1> 多着呢
<Meowoo> 你么？
<void1> 可能勉强可以算吧
<Meowoo> 那你得加油了。
<void1> 但是其他更有热情的人多着呢
<mutou1> 像我这种网络的半路出家的，有希望当好码农吗
<Meowoo> 是么？我不这么认为。
<void1> 那是你应该加油了 :)
<Meowoo> mutou1, 什么不当当码农
<mutou1> 那我能做什么了
<Meowoo> 我怎么知道
<Meowoo> 做什么都好，我只是劝你，你可以不听
<mutou1> 没办法，学了个网络
<mutou1> 网络工程这个专业简直是个大杂烩
<void1> 大多数人的工作都和专业无关的
<mutou1> 什么都有，什么都不全
<mutou1> 先试试看吧，如果自己还行，那就加加油
<Meowoo> mutou1, 那你加油咯
<mutou1> 嗯啊
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 在中国很吊鬼的。
<mutou1> 吊鬼是什么个意思
<Meowoo> 吊诡
<mutou1> 好吧
<mutou1> 对了
<Meowoo> 理想不能当饭吃，赚钱必须放弃自己的理想。在中国赚钱远比自己的理想重要。中国就是一个没理想的国度。不过中国梦算一个吧。
<mutou1> 各位老鸟，是喜欢linux呢，还是为了肚子呢
<void1> 那你赚到钱了吗？
<mutou1> 我对中国梦没有兴趣，我只想别拉别人太远
<Meowoo> 没有
<Meowoo> 我纯粹是为了不用 windows 而用 linux 的
<mutou1> 我开始也是这个原因，或者说不愿意跟别人一样，但是后来是真的喜欢上了
<Meowoo> 双屏幕，我总烦糊涂
<Meowoo> 分不清方向
<mutou1> :-!
<Meowoo> void1, 如果你是为了兴趣编程，恭喜你了，在中国坚持自己的喜好很难的。加油了
<wojiaolinmu> :-)
<mutou1> Meowoo，你也是码农么？你的理想离这个很远么？
<Meowoo> 我不是
<wojiaolinmu> 要是优weibo客户端句号了
<wojiaolinmu> 不是要搞中国特色的系统吗，怎么没有本土的应用
<wojiaolinmu> :)
<mutou1> 本土的公司赚不到钱，做什么应用
<wojiaolinmu> 也是
<wojiaolinmu> 希望liunx强大些啊
<mutou1> 之前有个渣浪的插件，后来没人维护了
<void1> 客户端有什么用
<void1> 网页也是client
<void1> mobile client更是client
<mutou1> linux有个浏览器就够了
<Meowoo> wojiaolinmu, 啥中国特色系统。红旗么？
<wojiaolinmu> CMCC用的真不爽
<wojiaolinmu> 老掉线
<wojiaolinmu> 不是优客吗
<mutou1> 他说的肯定是ubuntukylin
<wojiaolinmu> :-D
<mutou1> 就多了一套皮肤和日历，天气预报，
<Meowoo> mutou1, 弄了很多研发经费吧
<wojiaolinmu> 昨天优客下了个镜像，竟然是问题镜像，安装老是报错
<mutou1> 肯定将来核高基的干活
<wojiaolinmu> 都是挂羊皮，卖狗肉的:-D
<mutou1> 还是用原版的好，国内的太爱吹，看着不舒服
<wojiaolinmu> 是啊，想起昨天，我就来气，要搞就搞好点。只是添加一些没用的东西
<wojiaolinmu> 没自主创新
<frozen_2013> pity: 完成了.最终还是要这样来啊.... http://code.bulix.org/if80fa-84019
<^k^> frozen_2013 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<void1> 有创新的deepin也好ylmf也好，你们都用吗？ XD
<frozen_2013> 优客?????????
<Meowoo> wojiaolinmu, 中国什么东西不是酱紫的，没有原创，就是往原创里加东西，就说是新的。
<mutou1> 我用arch
<wojiaolinmu> 只是shuoshuo
<wojiaolinmu> 学习去
<wojiaolinmu> O:-)
<jusss> the wolfman 2010,很少看到这么渣的电影了
<jusss> 毁三官呀
<jusss> 太渣了
<jusss> Benicio Del Toro的狼人完美的诠释了悲惨两个字，为妞而来，为妞而亡。剧情流程基本是这样子的：被妞找来——被爹咬伤——干掉爹——被妞杀死。
<pity> frozen_2013: 照抄你的代码执行，我得到的结果 [['a', 'f'], ['b', 'b'], ['c', 'c'], ['d', '']]
<pity> frozen_2013: 还是有空的
<jusss> 而Anthony Hopkins老爹就比较有追求了，杀妻杀子杀全家，果然有大师之风。
<jusss> 刚开始音乐画面齐渲染，好像是鬼片
<jusss> 　　后来血肉肠子横飞，又像是惊悚片
<jusss> 　　接着满清十大酷刑，莫名其妙，虐片...
<jusss> 　　最后俩狼决斗，动物世界
<wojiaolinmu> 什么电影
<jusss> wojiaolinmu: the wolf man 2010
<jusss> wojiaolinmu: 竟然还提名奥斯卡。。。看来奥斯卡果然啥鸟也有
<jusss> 尤其喜欢政治电影 个人传记
<jusss> 一个政治电影 个人传记只要不是排的太差，总能在奥斯卡上打败那些好电影
<jusss> 或者是阿三电影
<jusss> 阿三电影干掉了黑暗骑士和本杰明巴顿奇事这两部非常好的电影，就是因为它是部阿三电影，日，什么jb奥斯卡
<jusss> 国王的演讲干掉了盗梦空间和社交网络，日
<frozen_2013> pity: 当然有空的.前一项相同才剔除空的.
<frozen_2013> pity: 你试试把['f','']加进去看.还是一样要保留的.
<jusss> 还有什么史蒂芬什么伯格之类的老头，都一把年纪n年没出好作品了，还在那倚老卖老有毛用，实在不敢苟同他上个世纪拍的电影有多好，跟这几年的电影比，他的电影渣爆了，
<pity> frozen_2013: 哦，我还以为你只要保留非空的
<Meowoo> 打听一个消息，html5的 web socket， 有多少浏览器实现了
<Meowoo> 现在的不保持连接，很多应用的效率很低额，服务器被动，客户端以间接去连接服务器抓取数据
<alvin_rxg> ie6 還沒有
<Meowoo> 客户端每隔一间隔去主动连接服务武器抓取数据
<Meowoo> .......
<Meowoo> ie6肯定没有吧，我想微软都不去维护了
<Meowoo> 好吧，我自个查，等会又有人要说我伸手了
<Meowoo> 好像主流的都支持了，firefox 4.0都支持了，只是默认关闭，要设置为开
<jusss> Meowoo: 伸手党+10086
<jusss> alvin_rxg: debian对于旧的发行版，源里的软件还能用吗？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我想装squeeze
<Meowoo> firefox 现在这个版本默认开了
<Meowoo> 啥时候折腾下 websocket
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 裝吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 源的软件能用？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 你说话好简洁额
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 能
<jusss> 为什么linux更新这么快。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 浏览器版本号，内核版本号，更新好快
<PudGe_> jusss: 你还好意思说别人？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 有那种n年更新一次的系统没
<Meowoo> 有
<jusss> PudGe_: ?我伸手，我自豪！
<PudGe_> jusss: windows xp 7å¹´
<jusss> Meowoo: 什么系统
<Meowoo> win
<Meowoo> 我也学会了
<jusss> PudGe_: xp能用独显吗
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 能
<jusss> Meowoo: 我去nv官网看看支持xp不
<Meowoo> 好
<jusss> Meowoo: 真有
<jusss> Meowoo: nv官网竟然真有xp驱动
<alvin_rxg> o
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你上班要花半个钟
<frozen_2013> pity: 保留非空的就太简单了.
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 差不多。
<pity> frozen_2013: 呃
<frozen_2013> for ..if ... ..append就搞定了
<knownbad> 这礼拜开车。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额
<knownbad> 头？
<Meowoo> 啥头
<Meowoo> 去拜啊翁了，不打扰你了
<knownbad> 额头啊？
<knownbad> 你儿子没暑假活动？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他兒子去找鄰居家的小妹妹玩去了
<knownbad> 小色狼？
<knownbad> 有老爸的风采。
<Meowoo> knownbad, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5J7gAZuqER0
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - 【洛天依翻唱】跳蛋的性福理论【手书PV】【JumPingEgG】
<Meowoo> 别忘了你那硅胶人额，她也有感情的额
<Meowoo> 不好意思，忘了你在公司了
<Meowoo> 有成人内容的
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 以前碰见有家公司办公室里都是裸照成人电影。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1303237/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 驱魔人前传 Exorcist: The Beginning(豆瓣)
<songfeng> soso
<Meowoo> 额「
<Meowoo> 那视频是跳蛋的 mv ，忽然联想起你的硅胶人，所以个分享给你
<knownbad> 那只是个硅胶性器官。
<knownbad> 或是硅胶妹妹。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 要不你怎么叫？
<Meowoo> 不过那mv虽有点搞，还是有点内容
<Meowoo> 不知道，我都用手
<knownbad> 小穴？   深井？
<Meowoo> 。。。。。。
<Meowoo> 下了
<Meowoo> 886
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 竟然还真有#debian-cn
<knownbad> http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync/mobile.html#syncMobile
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ BitTorrent Labs
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 上班又走神
<knownbad> 加了手机 app 后更强了。
<knownbad> 还漏屎呢。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我说你呢
<knownbad> 知道。
<knownbad> 我年纪大了没办法。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 上班的时候随便看网页
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你不想干了?
<knownbad> 不然干嘛？
<knownbad> 桌下打飞机？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 好主意
<knownbad> Debian 旧了些吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 还好 反正没啥感觉
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 反正该用的东西都能用就好
<knownbad> 用在备份电脑上倒是蛮好的，久久更新下也不会死机。
<alvin_rxg> ooxx 多了你們還有感覺麼？
<knownbad> 虾米是ooxx?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有 这周就做了3次
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 她沒產後抑鬱啊？
<knownbad> 暴菊？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有  产后恢复的可好了
<knownbad> 產後抑鬱和老公有点关联。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 再來第二胎
<knownbad> 你不觉得松弛了些？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你的鬆弛了？
<knownbad> 德国医生会帮你缝合紧些？
<knownbad> 我的早就松垮垮的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不松 挺好的
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 以後有機會向你取經#
<knownbad> 倒是连生两个是不错的建议。
<knownbad> 要再生个女儿全部东西都可以接着用。
<stmsgebjgd> 不着急
<stmsgebjgd> 反正准备要3个
<stmsgebjgd> 慢慢来
<knownbad> 草，你钱多？
<knownbad> 时间多？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 国家养着
<knownbad> 精子多？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 必需多生
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 对
<knownbad> 嗯，增加华裔选票。
<knownbad> 养一群小海归？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 归毛
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 一羣 == 幾十萬人民幣沒了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 这个都差点直接德国国籍
<knownbad> 德国有中文学校吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 剩下的必然是德国国籍
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 有  可以自己教
<knownbad> 啥，女儿不是德国籍？
<knownbad> 干嘛祸害女儿？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不是  中国国籍  可以随时入
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 她直接长居
<knownbad> 德国允许双国籍？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 理论上有可能
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 但是中国不承认 所以没用
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 中華民國吧
<knownbad> 有些来美国生小孩的也有这个问题。   带回国内养时得入中国籍。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不需要啊
<knownbad> 中華民國也不给力，最近的官僚太差了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 德国基本上不存在双国籍  但是有可能
<alvin_rxg> 如果生了兩個三個四個的，雞剩版有錢賺了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没多少钱 一个给184 第二个给184 第三给240
<alvin_rxg> *10^4
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不如花的钱多
<knownbad> 问题是老婆的工作呢？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 半职
<knownbad> 直到何时？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 德国很多都是这样 或者干脆在家
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 在欧洲没有必要全职
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你挣的多了 交的税也多
<knownbad> 你是说给半薪吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你怎么还没明白  除非你是私营业主  你挣的够多 否则没有必要2个人一起上班
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 因为税多了
<knownbad> 还是得缴要不政府破产福利也没了。
<knownbad> 这是税制的不合理。
<alvin_rxg> 在德國給人打工就是能活下去
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 政府破产? 美国先完蛋
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也不至于
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 车 房子的 你能买的起
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 所以是能活下去
<knownbad> 以购物税来说，入账的钱越多人民消费就越多可以促进经济。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 国内连活的都不下去了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 和美国的方式不一样  美国都是政府不管的
<knownbad> 是环境不好吧。   听老婆说都挺吓人的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 德国医疗保险 都是家庭式的  我交一份钱  大人孩子老婆都包括了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 美国是每个人都要自己交
<knownbad> 国内我就对环境有些怨言，好好的湖光山色却把湖填了些起来。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 政策不一樣，美國沒有強制保險
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<knownbad> 开始有了但得一段时间才能上轨。
<knownbad> 你老婆愿意当家庭主妇？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: obama 任內完成不了吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 愿意不愿意由不得她
<alvin_rxg> 孩子是沒辦法的
<knownbad> 我老婆说她负责生我负责带，我说她发梦。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆要抓紧了  已经是大龄产妇了
<knownbad> 部分完成但是阶段性的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 挺好的，你在家玩，她出去上班。孩子要喝奶了，打電話叫她回來
<knownbad> 还好，是其他问题。
<knownbad> 放屁。
<knownbad> 她英文还不到独立的程度。
<alvin_rxg> 英語不難吧……
<alvin_rxg> 我倒覺得德語煩，要記的詞太多了。教授天天跟我講着講着停下來給我解釋單詞……
<knownbad> 打不倒懒虫。
<knownbad> 拉丁文最惨。
<knownbad> 你该学越南话吧？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那你老婆平時都幹嘛呢？吃了睡睡了吃？
<knownbad> 差不多。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 嗯…人是很漂亮，但也就僅限於跟她打招呼而已
<knownbad> 她拒绝搭公车去上成人学校。
<alvin_rxg> 哦，走路去的啊
<knownbad> 得买车给她开。
<knownbad> 走路太热。
<knownbad> 我娶了个公主。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那有啥難的，別慣着她就行了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那越南女孩长的不错?
<knownbad> 我只差没引刀自宫当太监。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 不錯
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就让你上 你不听
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 我憋不出半句話
<knownbad> 只要你不嫌弃继续跟着迟早让她跟你。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, è´«
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 问问题 交流
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 去 spoj 上邊找幾道題問問她？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你这么下去 一辈子都没老婆
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 好啦好啦，明天去學點菜譜
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 问问她们家乡的问题
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说她做饭好吃
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 越南荔枝是你的爱 之类的
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 你強……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你太弱了
<alvin_rxg> 我這樣的人對景色提不起興趣…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就撸巴
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学到老撸到老
<alvin_rxg> 酒喝多了，擼管去了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去敲门
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在她那里撸  对着她撸
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们家在长江边上巴
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆的是重庆的?
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> 不是吧？   我说过你忘了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 看了三峡的那个报道了么
<knownbad> 没，链接？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, g+上的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/245009.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 中国“蓝莲花”闯关全球顶级网络安全大赛DEFCON CTF_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, http://t.cn/zQGQdFU
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ... ⇪ 惊人预言兑现 中国长江水系在劫难逃 【猫眼看人】-凯迪社区
<knownbad> 这跟三峡有啥关联
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 自己看
<knownbad> 三侠？
<knownbad> 买麦当劳去。
<^k^>  05:05
<stmsgebjgd> paypal安全么
<knownbad> 自己注意些。
<jiero|timeOut> 碳素墨水很黑。但不稠密
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<wojiaolinmu> 早上好各位
<jiero|timeOut> wojiaolinmu: 太早了。别人睡觉
<wojiaolinmu> :-)
<jiero|knOckOut> 是你啊。。。
<wojiaolinmu> 你认识我
<wojiaolinmu> ？？
<jiero|knOckOut> purple。。。
<wojiaolinmu> what？
<jiero|knOckOut> wojiaolinmu: 。算了。此purple彼。
 * jiero|knOckOut 又一次相信，全世界都是美女
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助，64位系统，是否可以安装,如何安装wine http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445794 如题，我是13.04版本，64为系统，打算安装wine，不知道64位是否可以装 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aflyingturtle — 2013-07-18 0:11
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-18
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：养 猫 　　物理老师讲电的原理：“摩擦可以生电。比方说，只要逆着抚摸猫的皮毛，就可以看到电火花。”  　　“天哪，”一个小女孩叫道，“那发电站得养多少猫啊！”
 * tuzki 好早好早
<wojiaolinmu> ;-)
<tuzki> wojiaolinmu, 你叫林木？
<wojiaolinmu> :)
<tuzki> wojiaolinmu, ...
<tuzki> wojiaolinmu, 表情帝
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的那个医保折子，今天我才领到。。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 原来真有个存折。。。。
<tuzki> imtxc, 医保还有存折？
<ofan> 让你定期往里存钱
<tuzki> ofan, 医保要我自己存钱？
<ofan> 你以为别人给你送钱？
<imtxc> tuzki: 有啊
<leemeng0x61> morning
<tuzki> imtxc, 没有啊，我就一张建行卡...
<imtxc> tuzki: 不太清楚，可能是不同的地方方式不一样？
<imtxc> 话说存折这东西太尴尬了，就几块钱，还得去柜台取？
<tuzki> imtxc, 只有一张建行卡，看病就刷那张卡。从来没听说有折子要自己存钱啊，都是公司交一部分，个人交的直接从公资里扣了。
<imtxc> tuzki: 没说要自己存钱啊， ofan 是在资本主义国家， 被剥削习惯了 以为咱们祖国也是那样
<leemeng0x61> 都是起早贪黑
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 早
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 早
<tuzki> imtxc, 哦
<tuzki> imtxc, 祖国伟大啊。
<tuzki> imtxc, ...
<tuzki> imtxc, 那天去药房，有个人刷医保卡，余额 6万多...
<imtxc> tuzki: ……………………………… 公务猴子吧
<tuzki> imtxc, ............. 哎....
<leemeng0x61> tuzki, imtxc 这差别太大了
<leemeng0x61> 我的也就徘徊在1k
<tuzki> leemeng0x61, 贫富差距啊...
<tuzki> leemeng0x61, 徘徊...
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙， dc fundamental看不下去了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 还不如wikipedia上写得详细
<jiero> 中国式企业，推动专一的机器人化，
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: dc dundamental是啥
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐早， MeaCulpa 啪
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国式企业才推动专一机器人化
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 一本烂书
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: dc 都有书了？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: dc == data center
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... 我擦，我还以为是计算器
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你可以研究下dc啊，dc 比C还早呢
<jiero> imtxc: 早。我的耳机声音忒小了难道台式机驱动不了？45%的音量听音乐。。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: c我也不会啊，还研究啥的dc哦
<jiero> cherrot: 继续加班？
<kingbo> 早
<imtxc> jiero: 台式机还有驱动不了的塞子。。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 后总要考IE？
<freeflying> imtxc: IE不都淘汰了，现在都用chrome啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我都木看那本书。这几天在看帅胡说的那本mpls，不过刨除vpn的部分，基础的没讲太多
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.04有乱码怎么办，是部分乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445796 例如用fcitx输入法： 器,大家看图中的乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-07-18 9:52
<kingbo> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2459: signal `expose-event' is invalid for instance `0x672190'
<kingbo> 这个可能是什么问题，很简单的一程序，可以响应button-press-event，就是不能响应expose-event
<chenshaoju> :-D
<kingbo> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2459: signal `expose-event' is invalid for instance `0x672190'
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新立得安装不了程序，出现状况了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445797 安装时出现 Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first. 然后在 edit 菜单 Fix broken packages 出现了 Quote: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver
<yunfan> imtxc: 里面有钱不
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac741279
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 泰国曼谷2★拿命来玩的泰国市场！受惊吓还得赔钱！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> yunfan: 很少
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天来不
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有什么凉快的Telebooth推荐么...
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席
<jiero> imtxc: 正常linux下听音使用到多大音量？
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐
<roylez_> MeaCulpa:
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 大青蛙
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没，我在家
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...今儿不来了？
<MeaCulpa> 避暑，明智啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 来，下午还有会
<imtxc> jiero: 我的 alsamixer 显示到30 的时候，声音就挺大了啊
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: http://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv325/vanthu53/giant-frog-frogs-food.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<jiero> imtxc: 45%，在清晨刚刚好用。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: md
<yunfan> imtxc: 很少也是钱 取出来大家happy下把
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/245065.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 被坑哭了 - 华强北手机按摩棒试用报告_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 嘛？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 大蛙
 * yunfan 请了个假 在家休息一天
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 阻抗 32Ω 啊
 * gfrog_not_here 听广播玩玩儿
<iwwi> 是手机在震动
<imtxc> yunfan: 那点钱取出来自己都happy不起来。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  阻抗越小，耳机越容易出声，我这个耳机阻抗 32Ω，我其他的耳机都不过 1*。。。
<jiero> 声压也很低，98db。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 一个月最低标准也有70 你取出来 请我吃个bbq还是能happy的
<iwwi> item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a3109.1111178.0.0.Amc5IV&id=25197872785&f=tejiaIndex
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【天天特价】定时器 定时插座 机械定时开关 电动车充电 品益PY10-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<imtxc> jiero: 你是台式机。。  250Ω 都没问题
<jiero> yunfan: 一个月吃70元人民币？你吃大米啊。
<iwwi> jiero: 每天青菜萝卜南瓜粥
<jiero> imtxc: 不过我那台式机连一无源音箱都没声——不如个收音机
<jiero> iwwi: 你想得美
<jiero> iwwi: 还吃青菜萝卜。单纯喝面汤吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 不堪上下文 该打
<iwwi> jiero: 嗯 该打
<jiero> yunfan: 看不到
<yunfan> iwwi: 南瓜粥？
<yunfan> 我倒是喜欢吃酸菜豆腐
<iwwi> yunfan: 我喜欢吃的
<jiero> yunfan: 鲜肉黄豆番茄粥好喝
<iwwi> yunfan: 地里新鲜采摘的南瓜，口感好
<yunfan> iwwi: 你不是在上学么 怎么还能地里采摘 难道你上的是中国农业大学
<yunfan> 听说农业大学好大一块农场
<iwwi> yunfan: 老家 有地啊
<yunfan> iwwi: 老家在哪里
<iwwi> yunfan: 在农村的
<yunfan> iwwi: 我说具体地方
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 蛙蛙
<imtxc> yunfan: 你可能忘了一个叫暑假的词汇
<iwwi> yunfan: 浙江，嘉兴，具体就不说了吧，这里空气不是很好
<jiero> iwwi: 又一个浙江的。。。
<yunfan> iwwi: 嘉兴还成吧 离我家不是很远
<yunfan> imtxc: 也对 小学生放暑假了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你怎么也在浙江？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 帅胡
<iwwi> jiero: 什么叫又一个浙江的，我有20个nick啊，可能只有我一个人呢。。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 一直以为安徽是个不存在的省份你
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: iptables有vlan選項不
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我都折騰raw表去了
<jiero> iwwi: 你个bt
<iwwi> jiero: 那我尽量收敛一点吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 来洋快吧
<yunfan> jiero: 确实不存在某个叫安徽的省份嘛 只有大合肥省
<yunfan> iwwi: 你是ikk
<iwwi> Retrieving rubygems-2.0.5
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 安徽这名字难听
<iwwi> rubygems.org 被墙了啊。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: RubyGems.org | your community gem host (@ rubygems.org)
<mk3548208> 我也是浙江的
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 骚年，iptables俺真心不熟啊
<iwwi> yunfan: 不是，我偷了他的帐号而已
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: >.<
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 在魔都，开个白完牌的车很牛逼的，横冲直撞
<chenshaoju> :-/ 有那么夸张么。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 人见人躲，一般都是没保险的主
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 那iptables怎麽把mac打出來
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: tcpdump^
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: -e
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 凭什么我能闻出自己的皮肤气味
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 昨天才查了一次，lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ^_^ 白完党
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人的气味很重。
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你是浙江哪的
<iwwi> jiero: 很久没洗澡了吧
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<mk3548208> yunfan: 台州
<jiero> iwwi: 不是啊。洗澡的人我也能闻出来
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 搜到了
<jiero> iwwi: 是人皮肤的味道？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: -t raw -A PREROUTING -m mac --mac-source 00:00:00:00:00:FF -j logdrop
<iwwi> jiero: 那你鼻子灵的
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我明明抓到了00:00:00:00:00:ff來源的包
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 可是就是不去log
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 额。。。
<yunfan> 台州很远
<imtxc> g 白完
<^k^> imtxc: 白完 2011年11月24日 |...| 在新浪微薄上搜了|白完|，看了大约十来页，大部分都是路上所见，附有图片，多为行车 之类问题。其他似乎并不多，其间又有约半为转发，零零总总 |...|
<yunfan> 台州好像有个洋垃圾处理中心
<yunfan> imtxc: 皖
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 難道直接就扔了？因為目標mac不是本機
<imtxc> yunfan: 原来是大合肥？
<yunfan> imtxc: 是阿 毕竟不是大兰州
<yunfan> http://foaas.herokuapp.com/
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Fuck Off As A Service (FOAAS)
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 如果目標mac非本機是不是直接扔了？不會進上層
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 混杂模式的话不会啊
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 哦，难道你没开混杂？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 開了，不過確實扔了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 把目標地址也改成本機就好了lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你看了vpn, 还有啥靠谱的vpn方案没被gfw操过
<jiero> freeflying: 有什么一定需要突破gfw的？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 你的环境有bridge么？
<freeflying> jiero: 连搜索很多时候都不能用啊
<freeflying> baidu的搜索没法用
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 我是说你开iptables的机器上，有没有bridge接口？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我一直用ipsec，目测还好
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 有
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: mpls肯定不会管，不过自己高不定。
<jiero> freeflying: 英文搜索一般没问题啊。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 乃tcpdump在哪听的？ bridge？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: raw 表的PREROUTING再往前就是bridge检查了，可能包在那被丢了。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 對，在bridge
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 处理二层流量。我猜你需要这个 http://ebtables.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ⇪ t: ebtables – Linux Ethernet bridge firewalling
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 也不對，其實在ovs的local port
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: ovs。。。 不明觉历
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 聽的是本地那個bridge設備，也確實收到了啊，難道它再去一次ovs了？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: ovs。。。 不明觉厉
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 不對，應該沒再進去一次ovs
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 按理说bridge没找到对应的port，应该在所有二层接口上洪泛是吧？ 那你就挨个二层接口听包吧
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 正常bridge設備是只能聽到自己mac的，因為下層交換已經做了不是？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 下层交换？ bridge开混杂就能听到所有网络上的包了嘛。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我是在ovs裏omit掉原來的轉發規則，直接往那個bridge設備上發
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 不是啊，我在bridge設備不是只聽到本機？eth0啥的才是聽到所有？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 乃拓扑啥样？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: bridge下面都有啥接口？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: bridge是ovs，接著一個物理端口和一個虛擬機的tap
<freeflying> jiero: 算了，以后换用bing了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 還有本機帶ip那個設備
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: eth0在哪？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: ovs的bridge里？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 對
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 混杂模式要在ovs上开，乃开了吧？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我把ovs強制轉發給local的那條去掉，本地那個設備就抓不到包了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 顯然開了
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: ovs不懂了。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 所以沒再進一次ovs的
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 搞不定 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 主要是ovs的轉發沒和原來的對上
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我懷疑在ebtales的filter表的INPUT那被丟了
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 在tap上能听得到这个包不？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 不行
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 不清楚啦，ovs已经超出我的认知了。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 那还是ovs的问题了。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 簡單講就是我在交換裏面把那個包強制扔給某個
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 簡單講就是我在交換裏面把那個包強制扔給某個端口
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 就是在ebtables的filter-INPUT到本機的route decision的地方
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 覺得可能是route decision沒過 >.<
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 但是也不對，它卻通過了raw的PREROUTING
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 不应该吧，bridge查路由？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 應該不是在route decision
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我去ebtales的broute-brouting試試？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 乃要只是log一下的话估计够了，哈哈
<freeflying> huntxu: 貌似xen和openvswitch的集成不错啊
<ofan> linux下那个可以制作usb启动盘的gui软件叫啥来着？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: The kernel doesn't support the ebtables 'broute' table.
<huntxu> freeflying: citrix早期支持很多啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似xenserver的5.5還是6就有了
<imtxc> unetbootin 么？ ofan
<ofan> 恩对
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我其實是因為沒ovs的controller，所以收集信息都很麻煩
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 噗噗噗
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 不明觉厉
<imtxc> g ovs
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 只能轉發到本機用iptables來log =.=
 * gfrog_not_here 目测俺也得简单看下ovs了。
<ofan> sourceforge 慢的跟驴一样
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 那货就从来没快过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】启动进入grub rescue，但是找不到分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445800 [size=150][size=150]如图，硬盘是这个情况，用过其他grub rescue命令解救，但是到insmod时无法加载。 不希望硬盘数据丢失，这种情况求帮助。 谢谢啦 <img src="http://img.u.115.com/thumb/4/F3/D9/4F3D9B8043E709264A4640B101C5C
<kappa> 如果翻墙的工具速度好的话，还是可以忍的
<iwwi> ofan: 国外的网站，一般都慢
<ofan> 哦
<iwwi> ofan: 海底光缆，带宽有限制
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 算了，暫時先改兩個mac了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 反正我只要ip層的數據 >.<
<kappa> 哎？
<kappa> huntxu不是大陆人吗
<ofan> unetbootin 实在太优秀了，点OK开始写系统完全没反映
<kappa> 我没遇到这个情况
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒of controller的情況下log某些連接，有想法不？
<kappa> 是不是你的操作有问题
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: @_@
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总搞个NXOS模拟来玩玩吧 https://brezular.wordpress.com/tag/qemu-nx-os/
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Qemu NX-OS | Brezular's Technical Blog
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 沒明白為啥dst mac不同，就直接給扔了
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我明明已經抓到了 >.<
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 在tap上抓到了？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 这个目测是ovs的问题呀骚年。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 你的tap的意思是我本機接到ovs的接口麽？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 還是虛擬機？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 虛擬機是沒有的，只有本機那個接口才有
<gfrog_not_here> 本机收包不用tap吧。br直接就发到本地了。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 而且srcmac被我改了，很容易判斷
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 难道贵ovs到本地的包还有tap？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 對，就是那個br到本地的沒問題
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 看過local port的實現，應該是和br一樣直接到上層的
<freeflying> huntxu: 你swich用的ovs?
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这个不错啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这个vm image哪里能下到
<imtxc> ofan: 在贵国 sourceforge 也慢？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求一个lsm(Linux Security Module)的简单例子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445801 最近在学习lsm，看了一些基本的概念，想找个简单的例子实验下 统计信息: 发表于 由 penghuan — 2013-07-18 11:16
<alpha080> imtxc: 不是慢，是有的要翻
<eexpress> my.opera.com又完蛋了
<alvin_rxg> Title: My Opera - Blogs and photos (@ opera.com)
<imtxc> eexpress: 看吧，快来 ff 吧
<alpha080> eexpress: 你还在用opera?!都投降到webkit好不
<alpha080> eexpress: 快来w3m吧
<eexpress> ç ´fx
<vanishing> 加了4G内存。。现在敢用chrome了
<eexpress> 德州餐馆人体彩绘女服务员被勒令穿衣待客
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 交叉編譯glibc的時候出錯，尋求幫助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445802 各位好： 自己在建立arm交叉編譯工具鏈的過程中，交叉編譯glibc的時候出現了如下錯誤： Code: /opt/gcc-arm/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.6.4/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: /cygdrive/v/glibc-build/libc_pic.os: .preinit_array section
<^k^>  is not allowed in DSO /opt/gcc-arm/li
<freeflying> huntxu: 其实应该搞个atom的板子+四口的网卡来做的
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是，在弄公司的東西
<huntxu> freeflying: 為啥要atom的板？你說那些小破路由cpu太渣麽？
<freeflying> huntxu: 主要是不方便
<huntxu> freeflying: 也對，那求fpga
<freeflying> huntxu: 太贵了
<panda> s
<huntxu> freeflying: 我覺得我要傍一家不用幹活的大公司lol
<imtxc> 2T 的硬盘，grub 想设置最后一个分区作为 root, Selected cylinder exceeds max supported by BIOS， 怎么破。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。rh么？
<Guest95220>  /msg NickServ REGISTER 0000000 lan281@sina.com
<jiero> huntxu: 每天30行代码，你看 gfrog_not_here
<huntxu> jiero: rh要幹活啊...
<freeflying> huntxu: 去RH啊
<huntxu> jiero: 你不看 iMaper
<Guest95220>  /msg nickserv register 0000000 lan281@sina.com
<jiero> huntxu: imadper是新人啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 你都老了
<huntxu> Guest95220: 親，你沒打空格
<huntxu> jiero: 我也是新人啊
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。为什么
<Guest95220> 谢谢啊
<Guest95220> 空格加载哪里呢
<jiero> huntxu: 直接当老人空降
<huntxu> Guest95220: 我的意思是多了空格，最前面/msg那
<huntxu> jiero: 無工作經驗
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: bt上能搜到
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 昨天不止30行呢 https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/pull/646
<imtxc> Guest95220: 密码暴露了，虽然没什么意义。。。
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ⇪ t: qemu: Add more test cases for usb devices by zhouqt · Pull Request #646 · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
 * gfrog_not_here 跟个猎头墨迹了半天。
<Guest95220> O
 * gfrog_not_here 想要不加班的工作很过分嘛？
<Guest95220> 新手呵呵
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 乃居然會autotest
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 大牛嗚嗚
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 求罩
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: ...
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 骚年俺就是干这个的啊。 T_T
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 太过分了
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 那猎头还说贵TX加班很严重
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 本来就是。。
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 真可怜
<jiero> cherrot: 加班给工资涨30%？
<cherrot> jiero, 你想多了  只管顿饭
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 膜拜啊
<jiero> cherrot: 难怪你要去澳洲，澳洲加班工资涨。
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 给30%都不加。 加班时间triple 还可以考虑下
<jiero> cherrot: 节假日+加班工资双倍
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 高级壕
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 哦
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: ...
<Guest95220>  /msg NickServ REGISTER 1111111 lan281@sina.com
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 高级土豪
<leemeng0x61> ....
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 在一个加班给钱的公司工作的人都是人生赢家啊
<leemeng0x61> Guest95220, 你的密码暴露了
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: jiero 我们加班不给钱啊。但是可以不加班
<Guest95220> 这个是错误的
<Guest95220> 我就没注册成功啊
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 我们不加班干不完活
<cherrot> Guest95220,  /nick wahaha 就行了
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃一天 5000￥， 30% 也就是 1500 了，都不要。。。
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: jiero 不过据说壕基铛大年三十加过班。
<leemeng0x61> cherrot, 待遇可观才行
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 一天5000 JPY
<leemeng0x61> gfrog_not_here, ....
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 好吧，JPY这都没到
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 我一天600 JPY
 * jiero 这耳机，根本不出声啊。。。
<Cioo> 啊
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: ... 装
<imtxc> BIOS 在引导的时候能识别的硬盘大小怎么看？
<imtxc> 我把引导分区放在 1900G 的位置，grub 报 error 18...
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 1900G。。。
 * jiero 120G
<alpha080> 你是在做实验么。。
<leemeng0x61> 5000JPY也就是300块
<imtxc> alpha080: 我想知道那个值是多少啊？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://pastebin.com/wCN5d14D
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  300 * 25 = 7500
<chenshaoju> 日元还挺值钱的了。。。
<alpha080> 看bios阿
<alpha080> 大不了升级bios看看
<imtxc> alpha080: 在系统里面有什么办法读出来么
<alpha080> 没接触过，没买过2T 盘，您是土豪哇
<iceland> 还有人么
<iceland> 大家还在聊么
<ofan> dd 拷贝速度怎么这么慢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 吃过了？
<imtxc> roylez_: 没上班？
<roylez_> imtxc: 懒得动
<imtxc> roylez_: 讨厌你们这些人生的赢家
<imtxc> 怎么能不按时上班呢
<jusss> roylez_: 看驱魔类型的电影吧，当恐怖片看，很不错
<jusss> roylez_: 驱魔前传
<roylez_> imtxc: 滚
<imtxc> alpha080: 既然 grub 知道我要引导的分区超过 BIOS 支持了，那就说是应该有办法得到那个值吧
<imtxc> roylez_: ... 席你怎么也爆粗口
<imtxc> roylez_: 还等着你移民了跟你结婚呢。。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 不晓得阿，没遇到过这个问题，请google
<jusss> imtxc: 那他得移民到一个支持同性婚姻的州或国家
<alpha080> imtxc: 这么恨嫁阿？你去荷兰吧
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC搜狐视频插件更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445804 昨天晚上用XBMC突然发下不能看搜狐视频的电视剧了。突发兴趣想看看作者的代码是怎么写的，然后帮他改了一下。现在已经可以正常观看电视剧了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eatapple — 2013-07-18 12:35
<ofan> 2183135232 bytes (2.2 GB) copied, 1348.46 s, 1.6 MB/s  dd慢的跟xx一样
<if_else> 各位兄台，LFS chroot 后安装 gcc 编译测试连接器的时候输出的还是工具链中的 ld
<if_else> # readelf -l a.out | grep 'lib'
<if_else> [Requesting program interpreter: /tools/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2]
<if_else> 官方手册中返回的是：[Requesting program interpreter: /lib/ld-linux.so.2]
<iwwi> if_else: a.out 编译的时候，强制指定了 /tools/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 吧
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC搜狐视频插件更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445804 昨天晚上用XBMC突然发下不能看搜狐视频的电视剧了。突发兴趣想看看作者的代码是怎么写的，然后帮他改了一下。现在已经可以正常观看电视剧了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eatapple — 2013-07-18 12:35
<iceland> 都午睡了啊
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 64位系统，能再装32位系统吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445805 如题，我有一个64位的系统了， 想再装个32位的系统，可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kaobo2013 — 2013-07-18 12:54
<iceland> 个人认为没啥问题
<iceland> 不过应该会变成双系统吧
<iceland> 和再安装别的系统应该没什么差别
<if_else> iwwi: 兄，我没有指定的。
<iwwi> if_else: 哦
<if_else> iwwi: http://forum.linuxfans.org/viewthread.php?tid=199179&extra=page%3D1&frombbs=1
<if_else> iwwi: 这是我的描述。
<^k^> if_else ⇪ t: LFS chroot 安装 gcc 后编译测试 ld 路径和手册不一致 - Debian/LFS/Gentoo专题版 - 中国Linux公社论坛
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<jiero> 都不在
<pity> ^k^: 有伴儿了？ ^V^
<^V^> pity:我是机器人
<^k^> pity, 这听起来不是我的乐趣。  13:46 
<pity> ^V^: 机器人你好
<pity> ^k^: ....
<Tpwt> 早
<chenshaoju> 都下网路了。。。
<^k^> pity, 休息一下..  13:47 
<chenshaoju> 都下午了。。。
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: test
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<pity> 请教个问题，python 的一个列表，[ 'a', 'b', 'c' ] 能打印成 a\nb\nc 这样吗？
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<pity> 就是把 a b c 换行打印出来
<MeaCulpa> pity: 可以啊
<pity> 或者是一个 string 'a,b,c,d' 把逗号分割的项目换行打印出来
<pity> MeaCulpa: 复杂吗？
<MeaCulpa> pity: python -c 'l=["a","b","c"]; print "\n".join(l)'
<if_else> iwwi: 兄，我找到一个一点，应该是编译安装 gcc 之后，在调整工具链的那节生成的 gcc specs 文件被删除了。
<pity> MeaCulpa: gaoji 呀，字符串的方法呢？
<MeaCulpa> pity: python -c 'print "a,b,c".replace(",", "\n")'
<if_else> iwwi: 兄，/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/4.7.2/specs: No such file or directory
<if_else> iwwi: 兄，我重新执行调整工具链那节生成 specs 文件的命令
<if_else> iwwi: 然后重新编译测试文件后，测试 ld 路径就对了。
<if_else> iwwi: 但是这样的话，我不知道 gcc 或 ld 是否是对的。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我干，居然是这样
<adam8157> if_else: 你又折腾啥呢...自己去生成编译链?
<pity> MeaCulpa: 学习了，拜谢酷胖
<MeaCulpa> pity: 有什么问题么？
<pity> MeaCulpa: 没问题
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我在py门外，你问路...
 * adam8157 酷胖赛高
<MeaCulpa> 我赶脚我在拿py当cli util用了...
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 你那房子多少钱租的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 细
<pity> MeaCulpa: 这种一句话就能解决的当然不用写一个脚本了
<cherrot> gfrog_not_here, 我在看清河那边的房子...
<ofan> unetbootin不支持ntfs擦
<cherrot> ofan, 怎么用这个了
<ofan> cherrot: 那用啥
<ofan> nnd 给人装个win7
<cherrot> ofan, 哦  我懒得时候就找个空U盘 dd了。。
<ofan> udf格式的iso
<ofan> 不能直接dd
<imtxc> ofan: 乃也会做给人装win7 这类的领卡工作啊
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 刻录出来就是了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你搞py了？
<ofan> 没光驱了都
<ofan> 那破电脑光驱也坏了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 拷贝出来 在你的电脑上刻录
<ofan> 我电脑没光驱
<ofan> 他电脑光驱坏了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 刻录成iso dd过去
<iwwi> if_else: 我很菜的啊
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 有iso,不过是udf的，没mbr，直接dd启动不了
<eexpress> udf的不能启动
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, dd到u盘上去
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: dd到u盘上启动不了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 重新下载个win 7的iso
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没啊
<cherrot> eexpress, udf洋气货呀 木有听过～
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不搞任何东西
<eexpress> 光盘格式
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 拿来就用而已
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。看你撂了一句。。
<iwwi> pity: 还是 ruby 方便多了
<eexpress> iwwi: 恩。忽悠酷胖。支持。
<MeaCulpa> iwwi: ruby写one-liner不方便吧，oop的东西
<eexpress> 看ruby新版本，像java一样又臭又长了。会不。 iwwi
<eexpress> 单行脚本还是看pl吧
<pity> iwwi: ruby 更不熟……
<MeaCulpa> ruby是为程序员服务的，程序员毕竟讲究LOC, 我们是Sys Engineer不是程序员
<iwwi> pity: MeaCulpa: ruby -e '["a","b","c"].join "\n" '
<pity> iwwi: 我一直还被 ruby 的版本困惑着
<MeaCulpa> iwwi: 没意思，没区别
<eexpress> perl的 -e -n -p 就是为了单行设计的。
<eexpress> 输入输出都省略了
<iwwi> pity: MeaCulpa: ruby -e ' "a,b,c".gsub /,/, "\n" '
<eexpress> 循环都省略了
<MeaCulpa> iwwi: 没意思，还是coreutils的套路
<eexpress> 不扯了。找点好玩的。
<pity> iwwi: 我这里是 ruby 2.0.0，你的命令在我这里没有输出
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 你怎麼現在也開始給別人裝電腦了
<ofan> 日 又不是我想装
<iwwi> pity: 加个 print
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 直接弄個ubuntu完事
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 日她/他也行
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 就不用裝了
<iwwi> pity: 建议用 irb
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 恩 可以
<iwwi> pity: irb 不需要加 print
<pity> iwwi: c=> nil
<MeaCulpa> 还不如直接  for i in a b c; do printf $i'\n';done
<eexpress> ● echo "a,b,c"|perl -pe 's/,/-/g'
<eexpress> a-b-c
<pity> iwwi: good
<iwwi> pity: ruby -e ' p "a,b,c".gsub /,/, "\n" '
<pity> eexpress: good
<iwwi> pity: p 打印比 print 直观
<eexpress> pity: 多行一样。你试试
<MeaCulpa> pity: iwwi 如果我要反过来呢，把a\nb\nc\n 换成a b c,
<pity> iwwi: 不错，p 在这里是 put 还是 print？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • win8 ubuntu双系统蓝牙问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445808 RT，装了win8 ubuntu双系统，但是每次开机的时候必须要进win8一次激活蓝牙硬件（什么都不需要做，蓝牙也没有关闭）后再进ubuntu才能开启硬件，不然直接进入ubuntu蓝牙的指示灯不亮，也无法搜索到其他蓝牙设备。EFI安装方式，据传
<^k^> 说不是可以不区分系统装驱动的么？怎么弄呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 intelligentco …
<pity> eexpress: 啥多行？
<eexpress> 管道前面无论多少行嘛。
<iwwi> > "a,b,c".gsub /,/, "\n"
<eexpress> 这些用gsub函数的，不好处理多行变量。
<eexpress> 这写法是死的
<^k^> iwwi:"a b c"
<iwwi> pity: ruby -e ' p "a,b,c".gsub /,/, "\n" '
<iwwi> pity: print会把 "\n" 打印成换行， p 就会显示"a\nb\nc"
<MeaCulpa> iwwi: 好脏
<pity> iwwi: 呃
<MeaCulpa> iwwi: 感觉是码工添SA  @ss
<eexpress> 一行5毛钱。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 和perl一德行
<pity> eexpress: 呃
<wojiaolinmu> :-D
<eexpress> nnnd pl是通用写法
<pity> eexpress: 是
<eexpress> pity: cat xxxx|perl -pe 's/,/-/g'
<MeaCulpa> 你拿pl干sed的活
<MeaCulpa> 白白浪费时间
<eexpress> 这只是碰巧是sed的活
<eexpress> 处理中间变量试试。sed没辙
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 1.8k
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<eexpress> rp好，youtube又正常了
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: e神
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 求免费的vpn
<pity> eexpress: It works!
<eexpress> vpn流量大了，会不会死掉啊。
<eexpress> pity: perl -pe 's/,/-/g;s/a/x/g' 你可以一直加下去。
<eexpress> 不断的替换
<ofan> eexpress: 你都干啥？
<pity> eexpress: 嗯，的确跟 sed 一样
<eexpress> ofan: 我不买你的。lol
<ofan> eexpress: 不卖给你
<eexpress> 目前和sed一样。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> ofan: lol
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 等晚上给乃开个帐号
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 开玩笑的。。 vpn拨号麻烦
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 啧啧
 * eexpress 只愿意启动一个脚本，就不管的方式。
<imtxc> 有免费的vpn还怕麻烦。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 不是还要点一下嘛
<iwwi> pity: 你可以把 gsub 改名成 s  : https://eval.in/37962
<^k^> iwwi ... ⇪ Paste #37962 - eval.in
<eexpress> imtxc: 你试试svg幻灯不。
<pity> eexpress: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_RRAkKjOnM
<^k^> pity ... ⇪ YouTube - Metal
<eexpress> 像俄罗斯妹子
<imtxc> eexpress: 你前几天不是发过么
<imtxc> eexpress: 不怎么好玩啊
<jiero> 商业计划。
<eexpress> 没发过吧。
<eexpress> 我给罗杰也发一个
<jiero> iMadper: 今天来的这么晚呐。我想问问：你的耳机是什么型号（非耳塞）
<jiero> eexpress: 什么呐
<iMadper> jiero: 爱丽丝 吗
<iMadper> jiero: 爱丽丝 m1
<jiero> iMadper: 好，我看看
<iMadper> jiero: 一直在忙
<iMadper> jiero: 不隔音, 超级不隔音...
<pity> eexpress: 我记得有她 twitter 来着，好像是个 92 年的妹子
<eexpress> jiero: iMadper 的耳机，都没重低音的。
<eexpress> pity: 额。。你看来很喜欢她这样子的嘛。
<iMadper> eexpress: tf15, 低音有点儿过
<cherrot> jiero, 今天上班又碰到个大美女 还是应届生
<iMadper> adam8157: grubby是啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: ppc64特有的?
<adam8157> iMadper: boot loader 同意配置工具
<adam8157> iMadper: 统一
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 無圖無真相
<eexpress> cherrot: 又没带相机？‘
<eexpress> cherrot: 去死吧
<adam8157> iMadper: rhel各个平台都有, 统一的接口, 但是我没用过, 因为那几个loader我都会用 =,=
<cherrot> eexpress, 不好意思拍 cc stmsgebjgd
<zhchbin> iMadper: 早！
<imtxc> eexpress: 不高级啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。呃。我是为了看你的耳机发音怎么样。。。我的耳机也是32欧姆阻抗，但是 98db声压，声音很小。
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 那所有架构都有了? boot loader 统一配置工具, 那就不是grub特有的了.... 好吧, 我再去查查.. nnnd, 有个选手也叫grubby, block我的搜索了.
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 有什麼不敢的
<eexpress> imtxc: 灵活啊。简单啊
<cherrot> eexpress, 昨天那个波涛汹涌 今天这个是文静型的
<jiero> pity: 换老婆了
<adam8157> iMadper: 名字和grub像而已
<iMadper> jiero: 很好推的. m1
<jiero> cherrot: 美女很多
<imtxc> eexpress: 目前没有基会用到幻灯。。。
<eexpress> cherrot: 看来你是女人就想要的阶段
<iMadper> zhchbin: 早.
<iMadper> zhchbin: 滨神?
<eexpress> imtxc: 给妹子做幻灯嘛
<iMadper> zhchbin: 你咋来了?
<jiero> iMadper: 。很好推？很厉害。我的那个挺麻烦的，早上开45%的音量。。。
<zhchbin> iMadper: 我被mentor要求用irc找他，顺便就来啦。
<cherrot> eexpress, 谁说的  这俩绝对的美女 切
<pity> eexpress: 没，去年还是前年偶然在 u2b 上看见的
<pity> jiero: 啥？
<eexpress> 白说 cherrot
<iMadper> zhchbin: 你的mentor是谁? 不是法师吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你直接man就好了, 里头有提到各个arch的对应loader
<iMadper> adam8157: 好的.
<adam8157> cherrot: 你的base是帝都?
<eexpress> pity: 继续人肉。支持你
<jiero> pity: 哦。我以为你有看上92年小妹妹了
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: grubby用起来很爽啊
<zhchbin> iMadper: 我说的是google那个啊。。。
<cherrot> eexpress, 要是有缘见第二面我就拍！
<cherrot> adam8157, 嗯哪
<iMadper> zhchbin: 请客!!!!!
<jiero> 92年的也21了哈
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 完全不用管到底是哪个bootloader
<imtxc> cherrot: å¼±
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 恩, 高级
<eexpress> cherrot: 安装一个隐蔽拍照的软件吧
<zhchbin> iMadper: 88。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 戴上google眼镜？
<iMadper> zhchbin: ... ... nnnnd
<cherrot> jiero, 我也想啊
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 你越来越像微菜了。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 啥？
 * iMadper 当年, adam也是说, 有缘见第二面就过去搭讪.. 然后单身至今...    cc che
<eexpress> 噶嘛，居然不理解。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: ^^
<iMadper> cherrot: 这句话, 不吉利.
<eexpress> iMadper: lol 爆下
<jiero> cherrot: 。主动建立机会要第二次。
<iMadper> 哦哦芯片\
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我知道的, 你都知道罢
<cherrot> iMadper, 怎么不吉利
<pity> eexpress: jiero ....
<iMadper> cherrot: å¼±.
<jiero> cherrot: 你那么在意美女么
<imtxc> eexpress: 看起来不如 texlive 的 beamer 高级
<eexpress> beamer太麻烦。
<eexpress> 这个制作非常容易
<imtxc> adam8157: 你到底见过第二面了没
<adam8157> imtxc: 肯定没啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就说明是别人媳妇儿，那天探亲的
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 啥玩意？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你也是没手机的？没照相功能的手机？
<adam8157> imtxc: maybe
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫这句话太伤人了...
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: momo 别在意
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> adam8157: 告诉噶嘛，微菜是啥。
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你懂什么, 别人媳妇儿才好, 说明你的对手只有一个
<iMadper> adam8157: 随便t了 imtxc 解解恨
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 那个nx-os用qemu就能开起来，不过不会用 T_T
<iMadper> adam8157: 你还不是盯着别人媳妇?!
<eexpress> adam8157: 哦。这句经典啊。
<adam8157> iMadper: eexpress imtxc http://x.limgs.cn/f2/g/130707/b20131870946401266389.jpg
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃是万人恨啊。
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<eexpress> 高级的蛋蛋。
<imtxc> iMadper: phone weaver 这个软件能定时切换静音。。。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你堕落了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 只许你惦记别人媳妇? 不许别人也惦记?
<imtxc> adam8157: 办公室能点开么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用....
<adam8157> i
<iMadper> imtxc: 能.
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以
<cherrot> jiero, 养眼啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在都是自己展开图片了.
<imtxc> 恩，点开了，没问题
<jiero> iMadper: 你的机会大
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 我没在说这件事, 我只是调侃一下adam总.
<imtxc> iMadper: 为嘛要自己点开图片。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 自动展开, 我现在是.
<imtxc> iMadper: weechat 不能显示图片。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜 erc
<iMadper> imtxc: (require 'erc-image)
<iMadper> (add-to-list 'erc-modules 'image)
<imtxc> iMadper: gaoji 的 emacs 里面的邮件客户端，能把 gmail 不同标签里面的邮件用不同的颜色显示么
<eexpress> 围观这也摊开的。
<eexpress> 我发图去
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 哦
<pity> iwwi: 看到了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助squid相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445810 dear 各位高手大大： 小弟请教个问题：已在一台虚拟机上搭建了squid代理服务器（inet addr:172.16.46.5 Bcast:172.16.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.0）， 其他电脑都能通过在ie设置代理服务器地址46.5访问外网。现在，我不想让squid服务器直接从默认网关出
<^k^> 去到外网，而是从另外个IP地址172.26.30.253出去， 请问该如何设置路由，谢谢。 …
<imtxc> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b715e3fjw1e2xnowi2rjj.jpg
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<eexpress> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/264895
<eexpress> imtxc: 弹死 iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper: 进去weibo第一个图就是 cfy 发的这个
<jiero> 我在想，什么时候肚子好些。
<jiero> http://www.arkdesign.cn/result/common/upload/2013/07/05/001804Rt.png
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: image/png
<iwwi> 这图很血腥
<iMadper> imtxc: eexpress: 你们妹妹的!!!!!!!! 上班呢!!!!!!
<freeflying> feedly真渣
<eexpress> 叫你显摆自动弹
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 渣渣+1
 * adam8157 digg reader越来越好了
 * iMadper 走了, 都是坏人...
<eexpress> opera围观整天找reader的
<eexpress> 。。。居然跑了。
<MeaCulpa> .... 直接curl
<tuzki> 对了，VirtualBox 虚拟一个 Windows 8 ，3D 加速开就会黑屏，这个有解决办法不？
<imtxc> .....
<eexpress> tuzki: 去官网wiki看要加啥优化模块
 * adam8157 近一个月的操作可以打75分
<eexpress> imtxc: 你害的
<tuzki> eexpress, extension 和 addon 都安了，没用。好像就是个 BUG。
<imtxc> eexpress: 他不是说上班去了么。。。
<eexpress> 意思是陪了25%？ adam8157
<tuzki> eexpress, 有人说关掉 3D，安 addon，再开 3D 就好。可我的不好用。
<adam8157> eexpress: 必须是赚啊, 而且规避了风险, 下跌的这一段我跑了
<eexpress> tuzki: 没这经验。没win8
<eexpress> 那不应该是打100分嘛
<iwwi> tuzki: win8 的bug
<eexpress> 这年代，能不陪，就是胜利
<tuzki> iwwi, 不是吧？感觉像 Addon 的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 下跌跑得及时, 但是上行的时候跑得略微快了一点, 少赚了不少
<eexpress> 哦。要求好高哦
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Robbie Williams - Sexed Up
<eexpress> 钱迷蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157: digg realdly没android客户端
<adam8157> freeflying: 快有了
<iwwi> tuzki: 听说 win8 把手机的可执行程序和电脑的合并了，一键编译不同平台的软件
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候
<eexpress> iwwi: 安装2套编译环境？
<tuzki> iwwi, 不知道啊，我也是突然想看看 Windows 发展成什么样儿了。
<eexpress> 那些学C#的，还能有工作不。
<tuzki> iwwi, 都好多年没用 windows 了。听他们说 Windows 8 还行，我就试试。
<adam8157> freeflying: "(Android coming in the next few weeks)"  "Android app (before end of July)"
<iwwi> tuzki: win8我还没体验过
<cherrot> eexpress, C#还好 我关心asp.net的还能有工作不
<iwwi> tuzki: 估计比win7 吃内存
<iwwi> http://www.oschina.net/news/42392/linux-direct3d
<adam8157> freeflying: 你可以先看一下web端, 比feedly舒服, 比一些小众的靠谱
<^k^> iwwi ⇪ t: Linux支持运行Direct3D 9游戏，性能胜过Wine - 开源中国社区
<eexpress> cherrot: 不是看他们说，统一编译嘛。岂不是抛弃中间层了。c#不也完蛋了。
<iwwi> eexpress: 估计win8的手机自带了c# .net framework
<cherrot> iwwi, 哎呀我去！ 我要玩儿剑网3啊
<eexpress> 草。手机能跑这些framework?
<tuzki> iwwi, 这两天刚装完，没来得急看占不占内存...不过分了 3G 给它，好像还行。
<iwwi> cherrot: c++开发的不行，哈哈，一定要c#
<adam8157> c#, 横竖都是二
<jiero> cherrot: 。我有过剑网一帐号
<tuzki> adam8157, 正解
<iwwi> # 不是4个 + 吗
<iwwi> 2个 艹
<cherrot> iwwi, 你是说这个dx9？
<eexpress> c#的读音，在本地是流氓的意思。
<cherrot> jiero, soga
<iwwi> cherrot: 哦，我说的是另一个事情。。 dx9 不错，希望能在linux下面玩 war3
<cherrot> iwwi, 恩 我要玩剑网3
<tuzki> iwwi, dx9 和 opengl 没啥好不好的，都是个接口罢了。还看硬件强不强啊。
<iwwi> tuzki: wine的效率还行
<eexpress> 光影渲染，opengl落后了的。其他倒是差不多。
<tuzki> iwwi, wine，很多东西跑不了啊。
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃还没开始用Mir?
<tuzki> iwwi, 不过我也没有用 windows 的需求。
 * jiero 讨厌那种油的效果，黄色的难堪
<tuzki> iwwi, 主要不怎么玩游戏。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我用debian没有mir, 我用awesome, 不支持mir
<adam8157> freeflying: 卖萌可耻啊候总
<eexpress> 叛徒蛋蛋
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 微菜来了。
 * jiero 喜欢 zero-k
 * jiero 喜欢即时战略 8vs8
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 跟我有毛儿关系？
<iwwi> jiero: 我喜欢玩古墓丽影5代
 * jiero 喜欢狂射导弹
<eexpress> 你们忽悠的性格，接近了。 gfrog_not_here lol
<freeflying> adam8157: eating own dogfood啊
<eexpress> iwwi: 为啥是5代
 * jiero 喜欢 tremour 1秒一发的下炸弹雨
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 转Fedora了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445811 好久没有来论坛里逛了，现在转了Fedora + xfce，实在不喜欢gnome3，不喜欢unity。 统计信息: 发表于 由 none01 — 2013-07-18 15:07
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃怎么能不用Mir+Unity呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 萝卜白菜啊
<jiero> 6 台 tremour 下炸弹雨炸的真爽
<iwwi> eexpress: 因为没通关，有空就玩玩
<eexpress> 5代，记得是为了渲染，最不好玩的一个版本
<iwwi> eexpress: 4代也不错
<eexpress> 8代吧
<cherrotluo> jiero, 剑网3模仿wow模式  挺成功的
<jiero> cherrot。。。 cherrotluo 。。。两个啊
 * jiero 没玩过 wow
<jiero> 一无所知
<iwwi> eexpress: 8代没多久就通关了，太短
<eexpress> 2代最好玩。最难
<eexpress> 8代轻松，智能。
<cherrotluo> jiero, 断线了
<jiero> cherrotluo:  哦
<iwwi> eexpress: 最新版本的都没测跳了，爬上去也没有倒立动作了，控制起来不舒服
<tuzki> fracting, Mir 有啥好啊？
<eexpress> 最新的，我只看过视频。nnnnd 简直是生化危机了。
<eexpress> 这风格该死
<fracting> tuzki 是笔误@错人了吗？我不了解 Mir，抱歉
<iwwi> eexpress: 游戏也太大了，都12G了好像
<adam8157> fracting: 少年你在啊, 最近可好?
<eexpress> 是吧。我不会去下载的。
<tuzki> fracting, ...笔误...
<fracting> adam8157, 还好 ：）
 * jiero 最大的游戏是用地图拼起来的，有12GB的地图，250MB 其他。
 * tuzki 挖出个潜水的。
<fracting> 我只有在别人误@我的时候才冒泡
<adam8157> fracting: 咕噜咕噜
<eexpress> 额。隐蔽的激情
<cherrot> FrankLv, fracting 噗噗噗
<iwwi> eexpress: 我挂机一个晚上才下好。就是画面占用了空间。其实还是 minecraft 这样的画面舒服
<fracting> adam8157 可好～
<tuzki> jiero, 去掉地图，去掉游戏引擎，去掉角色模型，游戏也就乘几个小脚本了。。。。
<eexpress> iwwi: 开始玩了没
<eexpress> 形象看上去，不好看了
<iwwi> eexpress: 还没
<eexpress> 跑步也不性感了
<adam8157> fracting: 么么哒的.  (下次回去给老娘装Wine, 她要和在新加坡的一个阿姨QQ视频 =,=
<fracting> 我们还没搞定QQ视频的问题
<fracting> 再等等吧
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> fracting: 不是可以接收视频邀请么
<freeflying> adam8157: hangout啊
 * jiero 竟然肚子饿了
<adam8157> freeflying: 那个阿姨只有qq, 要不就skype了
 * jiero 连续7天不吃午饭，终于犯禁了么
<fracting> adam8157：有些bug，会崩溃
<eexpress> 还有人在靠qq的腿上哦
<eexpress> linphone-3就够了。 adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157: 让你老娘忽略她
<adam8157> fracting: 哦, 这样, 加了个油!
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我擦，贵司的内核，S3回来之后半小时之内必定hang住啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你的书命不保
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你又用啥激进的版本了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我儿子非要拿着玩
<fracting> adam8157： 我送个CrossOver license给你，刚刚发了邮件～
<adam8157> fracting: 哇...momo!
<jiero> firefox os 的 geeksphone
<jiero> 哦。哦。
<adam8157> fracting: 可是不知道下次回家啥时候咯
<freeflying> fracting: 看来你们又是wine个qq糊弄人啊
<fracting> fracting: momo
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> ...
<fracting> freeflying前辈，我们没糊弄人啊
<cherrot> fracting, 在deepin?
<fracting> freeflying 前辈，我们是用心血在Wine啊～～哪里糊弄人了～
<fracting> 在Codeweavers
<adam8157> fracting: Codeweavers 和crossover啥关系?
<adam8157> fracting: canonical和ubuntu的关系?
<fracting> Codeweavers和Wine的关系就跟Redhat跟Linux的关系一样
<jiero> fracting:  office 2013 情况如何？
<fracting> Codeweaver和CrossOver的关系就跟Redhat跟RHEL的关系一样
<^V^> 龙井的wine的QQ挺好用的啊
<cherrot> fracting, 可以wine 剑网3么 求指教 :)
<adam8157> 了解了
<adam8157> fracting: 我启用之前不会过期吧..
<fracting> cherrot： 目前不支持2013,只支持2010,参见这里的测试记录 https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=10518
<jiero> adam8157: 你是前辈了
<adam8157> jiero: 我... 老了 5555
<fracting> sorry，@错人了
<^k^> fracting ... ⇪ execution expired
<fracting> jiero
<jiero> fracting: 谢谢，cherrot问得是剑网三
<fracting> 剑网三没测试过， cherrot可以发个下载链接给我测试一下吗？
<fracting> ^k^ 请问什么过期了？
<cherrot> fracting, 真的可以呀？ 太好了  http://jx3.xoyo.com
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 《剑网3》乱世序幕“安史之乱”资料片今日公布，敬请期待！http://jx3.xoyo.com/
<adam8157> fracting: 他是机器人, 没抓到网页
<fracting> 哦，我out了
<^k^> fracting, 你怎么看它？  15:32 
<ofan> nnnd 新的grub2 怎么安装bios版本的grub？
<cherrot> fracting, 在加载程序时会异常退出  奇怪的是我在虚拟机上跑也会这样   需要VC2008 d3dx9 dotnet
<adam8157> ofan: grub-pc
<jiero> cherrot: 画质仍然是和PS2水平相当啊。。。
<cherrot> fracting, 你在crossover啊？ 终于遇到wine专家了
<fracting> cherrot 没找到直接下载链接
<ofan> adam8157: 没这命令。。
<adam8157> ofan: package name
<ofan> 新grub2把efi和bios集成了
<fracting> cherrot, 我还没脱离菜鸟
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> adam8157: 没找到
<cherrot> fracting, 擦 给我跳转到手机版了。。。金山这是多糟糕
<iwwi> ofan: 可以用 ppa 安装 新grub2 吗
<cherrot> fracting, 当所有Linux都是手机设备呢这是。。
<adam8157> grub-pc - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<ofan> adam8157: 就是这个
<cherrot> fracting, http://jx3.xoyo.com/download
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 下载专区_剑网3_剑侠情缘网络版叁_金山游戏官方网站_金山逍遥Xoyo.com
<ofan> 我机器是efi的，想写bios版本grub
<fracting> cherrot 我改了User Agent就可以了，多谢
<ofan> 到u盘上
<cherrot> fracting, 多谢你才对 你不常来IRC?
<Tpwt> 啊！
<adam8157> ofan: 他俩是conflict的 =,= grub这点很扯
<fracting> 我天天潜水
<fracting> cherrot 我应该下载这个吗： http://jx3.client.cdn.kingsoft.com/JXOnline3-v3.0.4.4980/JXOnline3-v3.0.4.4980.rar
<ofan> adam8157: 都unified了
<^k^> fracting ... ⇪ ["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:546:in `gettitle'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:555:in `block in gettitleA'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:555:in `gettitleA'", "./irc.rb:555:in `block in tran_url'"]
<cherrot> fracting, 恩 只要下客户端就行了 不用下完整版
<eexpress> rb溢出了
<cherrot> fracting, 就是你下的这个
<fracting> cherrot 我下载之后测试一下才能回复你
<fracting> 邮件联系 fracting AT gmail DOT com
<cherrot> fracting, 没问题！
<cherrot> fracting, cherrotluo at gmail  ，万分感谢！
<fracting> 多多交流
 * adam8157 少年做事好认真啊!
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: @_@
 * cherrot 好感动 嘤嘤嘤嘤
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 哭得眼睛都肿了啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃儿子敢撕俺书乃得赔俺新的。
<ofan> 哦 知道了，用--target
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 3.10.0.3.12
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: haswell么? 有log没?
<fracting> cherrot 测试游戏需要什么帐号密码吗？
<cherrot> fracting, 应该是能启动起来就行了
<cherrot> fracting, 我连启动都没成功过 @_@
<fracting> ok 如果以后需要帐号密码才能测试，就麻烦你帮忙注册个共用马甲，报bug的时候给其他开发者用
<cherrot> fracting, 没有问题   本来想去wine报个bug的，可是console里给出的log一点都没用
<fracting> 恩，我看看再说，下载中，先去干活了
<iwwi> cherrot: wine1.6 rc3 ?
<cherrot> iwwi, 恩 我用的这个版本
<iwwi> kk@ub5:~$ wine --version
<iwwi> wine-1.6-rc4
<iwwi> cherrot: 我这里已经 rc4 了
<cherrot> fracting, 辛苦辛苦 :)  不用着急哈
<cherrot> iwwi, 上班后一直没开机 还没更新。。。
<iwwi> o
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 啥肿了
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: log？ kernel？ 我找下
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: @_@ 看起来像眼睛肿了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 心疼书哭得
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛公司的win7里面预装的是的32
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa, 32的好啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: s3的时候dmesg里有消息么？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 有啊, 但是看你怎么hang的 最后的log不一定有
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 本子没反应了，键盘鼠标屏幕
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: log里啥也没有
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 只有个acpi的warning，但是不知道是四
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 是s3之前还是之后
<abinex> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: acpi的warning一般都没啥大事儿
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 最好是死后的log =,=
<adam8157> abinex: 早啊
<abinex> stmsgebjgd 怎么跑了
<abinex> adam8157: 刚睡醒
<adam8157> abinex: 哇, 不用上班的啊, 老板你好
<abinex> 午睡啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 死了还有屁log
<abinex> 好像有点睡过头了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 是haswell么?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 老i5
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: t410
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 呃... 不记得有什么known issue
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 愁死了啊。我都想换fedora了
<abinex> 这个能叫做基兔么？
<abinex> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/07/xlg-optimus-g2.jpg.pagespeed.ic.FJz77vDrzI.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<sjd_zeus> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/548950e7jw1e6qp5y7jdwj20go0pwjy3.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 赞一下ubuntu13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445813 刚换电脑，从p42.66生duo2.33 硬盘插上就用。xp死。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wswz315 — 2013-07-18 15:56
<imtxc`> 不好玩
<freeflying> fracting: 你们有那么大力量搞wine,还不如高native的client, 看google hangout多好啊
<cherrot> freeflying, native的client又不是人家公司的事儿
<freeflying> cherrot: 那是谁的事情
<gfrog_not_here> test
<^k^> gfrog_not_here:点点点.  16:16 
<cherrot> freeflying, 谁开发谁负责呗
<fracting> freeflying： Codeweavers 的开发者不到20人，CrossOver付费用户累计在CrossOver上运行5万个不同的Windows软件，20人的团队哪里可能写出5万个native client？
<freeflying> cherrot: 你可以开发qq的客户端不
<cherrot> freeflying, 不在做即时通讯的组里
<cherrot> freeflying, 我做web的
<freeflying> cherrot: web一同江湖才是正道啊
<cherrot> freeflying, 是呀 ～～ airdroid 秒杀那些手机管家的客户端了
<freeflying> cherrot: airdroid也要agent的好不
<iwwi> android的程序能运行在linux上面才是王道啊， android就是linux吧？
<cherrot> freeflying, 那是在手机上装的 又不是电脑上
<freeflying> cherrot: 腾讯自己的云如何了呢
<freeflying> cherrot: 你们做web的用吗
<cherrot> freeflying, 腾云驾雾 云里雾里的
<cherrot> freeflying, 势必不用
<freeflying> cherrot: 你们如何scale up/down的
<imtxc> 擦，毒娘网盘的密码又忘了。。。
<ofan> iwwi: 其实不是
<ofan> android是m$秘密开发的系统
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 server 怎么模拟测试两块硬盘做raid1是否成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445814 我做了一个ubuntu 12.04 server的服务器，做软raid1,不过不知道怎么测试raid1是否有效，raid1是镜像，不晓得怎么模拟把主磁盘的数据丢失，然后从镜像盘重新恢复 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangendai — 2013-07-18 16:14
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕，一个进程被kill掉之后，他的子进程是变成init的子进程嘛？ 还是一起就被kill掉了？
<cherrot> freeflying, 我都不知道我们公司有云平台 只知道云存储
 * jiero 愁的肚子都疼了。
<jiero> kick off the ball!
<cherrot> jiero, 踢蛋？
<jiero> cherrot: ... 雇不起人，但是我现在只想做老板。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> WOW
<jiero> AAAA
<tuzki> gfrog_not_here, 子进程应该就变成 Z 状态了，等着 init 来收尸。
<gfrog_not_here> tuzki: 那一直是Z状态的是init收不回去的？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我怎么记得是要看子进程怎么处理sighup
<freeflying> cherrot: 你们做web的都不考虑scalability?
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 跑步去
<freeflying> adam8157: 明天中午FB下吧
<adam8157> freeflying: .............. 我请假了........
<freeflying> adam8157: 你妹
<tuzki> gfrog_not_here, 这个没细研究，我是遇到几次一直 Z 状态的，忘了怎么搞的了。
<adam8157> HolidayJuly 201319/07/2013 - 19/07/2013Accepted
<freeflying> adam8157: 婚假
<adam8157> freeflying: 请假去游泳了, 晚饭我可以来
<freeflying> adam8157: kenyu还在不
<adam8157> freeflying: 他周一才来, 周一要聚餐
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 默认呢？应该是给init吧
<tuzki> gfrog_not_here, 我们好像是子进程死掉了成了 Z，父进程死没死忘了。好多年的事了 -_-b
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 不会变zombie吧？
<freeflying> adam8157: 周一你老板买单不
<adam8157> freeflying: 有人买单反正
<gfrog_not_here> tuzki: 子进程死了谁变Z？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 忘了...
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，那我是明儿去办公室还是周一呢
<jiero> adam8157: 买给微单给我吧壕
<gfrog_not_here> tuzki: 那是父进程wait没处理明白吧？
<tuzki> gfrog_not_here, 变 Z好像只有子进程啊。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这么早。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 二手的可以raw的任何相机都行
<gfrog_not_here> tuzki: kill子进程还变Z，你那进程太渣了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不介意明晚也吃一顿
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 球蹭饭
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 没问题，你可以去
 * jiero 失败的失败的没有提供饮食。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: adam8157 明晚请客
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞, 我游完泳就过来
<adam8157> freeflying: 几点啊 壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 你请客自然你说额算啊
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿记得不记得这问题？ 杀了父进程子进程变成啥？变init的子进程还是变Z等init收尸？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 接收sighup的死, 不接受的会被接管吧, 怎么会变Z
<eexpress>       删除 下列软件包：
<eexpress> 6)      xorg
<eexpress> 7)      xserver-xorg
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我这方面不很熟
<eexpress> 好高级的冲突
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/lk/lk-10.html
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 看这个
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Technische Universiteit Eindhoven: Wiskunde & Informatica
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 哦 是会变z, double fork的才不会
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<cherrot> imtxc, 下班了难道？
<imtxc> cherrot: 没呢
<cherrot> iMadper, imtxc 找你
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩, 他说他怀了你孩子了.
<cherrot> iMadper, 你吃醋了？
<cherrot> iMadper, 话说色大象咋来的？我都忘了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也忘了....
<jiero> iMadper: 你回来了？
<jiero> iMadper: 色大象。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 裸姐...
<jiero> cherrot: 色貘
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_not_here: 没那么容易变僵尸吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_not_here: 僵尸指的是已经跑完了的
<jiero> * Cherrot 乃们用emacs的都是色大象
<cherrot> jiero, 你竟然找到log了。。
<jiero> 2012年8月23日 - [01:46]
<cherrot> iMadper, 没错 和emacs vim之争有关
<iMadper> jiero: cherrot: imtxc: 干活去, 下了啊. bye
<imtxc> ..
<jiero> imtxc: 我要饿死了，就和我原来玩crawl的角色一样的，储存了太多食物在家里，低估了自己对食物的消耗速度
<imtxc> jiero: 出门继续买
<adam8157> jiero: 叫外卖
<jiero> adam8157: 这个城市没有外卖
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 手头有APUE不？ 帮我查查
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 我也感脚是，但是事实是残酷的啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: apue v3 for kindle 要不要
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: cool。 快发来，我转成epub
 * jiero 才知道市花 =菊花
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: v3？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: share给你了
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 能发我一份不。。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 效率壕
<adam8157> imtxc: 也有share你啊 自己去翻
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个里面有apue？
<adam8157> imtxc: kindle目录里第一个...
<imtxc> 我去找
<imtxc> ubuntu1 太慢了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ... google drive
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没有u1帐号
<imtxc> .......
<imtxc> 找到了 azw3 的这本
<adam8157> .
<imtxc> 最近加的嘛……
<sjd_zeus> apue for kindle哪里有呀
<sjd_zeus> 求分享呀
<value> #!/bin/bash
<value> export addr=$RANDOM
<value> /usr/bin/expect<<\EOF
<value> set timeout 5
<value> spawn telnet $addr.com 25
<value> expect "*220*"
<value> send "mail from:13543@35.com\r"
<^k^> value:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<huzoubahe> 人呢
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: apue v3给我一份ok?
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 私信我邮箱地址? google drive share给你
<huzoubahe> 谁了解电力公司的那种自助系统。。类似银行的自动取款机
<huzoubahe> ？？？
<sjd_zeus> sjd.zeus@gmail.com
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 我要kindle版的
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 别的版本我还没有呢
<imtxc> d大佬们多多买书多多分享吧  cc adam8157 gfrog_not_here freeflying MeaCulpa roylez_
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 呵呵
<imtxc> 嘛时候有中文的。。。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: kindle不是有字典嘛，不认识的查呗
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 要哪种？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 18禁的书乃不能看的。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 就像当当分享的目录里面的这种 apue， lkd 这些
<huzoubahe> 真没人了解啊
<imtxc> 乃们这种跨国企业的人买书肯定有报销吧。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_not_here: 有18J的漫画？
<ofan> nnd syslinux怎么什么都有
<cherrot> huzoubahe, 你是做取款机的？ 有bug没有
<imtxc> 不像我，要买本书还得交个单子看完还得还给公司。。。
 * gfrog_not_here gmail竟然又改版了。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 分享了乃会看嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我固定到经典inbox的
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 看啊，不过我看中文的多。。。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 猴总分享给我的几本书我还没看呢.
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 咋固定？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 梅花里 configure inbox
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 一个多周没开kindle了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 错了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: setting -> inbox
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我也固定了，今天又改了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 谢谢，好多书呀
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: inbox里分了几类
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 你的google driver分享一下撒
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 都是质量很高的, 例如C90的iso标准, 即使在网上也估计是绝版
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 恩，非常感谢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我的 google driver 里面，就只有当当的这个目录。。。。。
<pudge> sjd_zeus: linux-kbuild-3.10出来了
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 但是还是有问题
<jusss> 百度贴吧里说普通青年用win 文艺青年用苹果 213青年用小企鹅和小恶魔
<imtxc> 小恶魔是什么
<pudge> jusss: toooooooooooooooooold
<CyrusYzGTt> BSD
<imtxc> o
<jusss> pudge: 我的nvidia-xconfig生成的xorg.conf不能用
<jusss> imtxc: freebsd
<pudge> jusss: 废话，就是不能用
<jusss> pudge: 那还生成干嘛。。。
<pudge> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=443026 自己照着看去
<jusss> pudge: 怎么就能用了？
<^k^> pudge ⇪ t: 【教程】双显卡装Nvidia官方驱动！测试。。。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pudge> jusss: 成功了告诉我一声
<pudge> gmail改版真蛋疼，好好的非要给我分类
<sjd_zeus> pudge: 我用上3.10.1了。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> jusss: 小恶魔是啥
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 你装header后dkms build modules没问题？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 网络视频播放器funPlayer 0.11发布，支持插件功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445820 这次更新增加了插件功能，不再内置视频解析程序了，改由插件提供。本版自带了优酷、土豆的插件，下个版本将提供更多插件。 http://code.google.com/p/funplayer/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nanhai68 — 2013-07-18 17:21 </con
<cherrot> 人生第一次遇到google的IMAP邮件服务器访问不了
<jusss> sjd_zeus: freebsd
<sjd_zeus> pudge: 我没装呢，看3.10.1出来后，我就升级到3.10.1了
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 。。。没装header有蛋用。。
<jusss> pudge: 我不是很明白这个xrandr那句干啥用。。。而且我一般都是直接Xorg :0开X,很少startx或xinit
<pudge> jusss: xrandr的版本必须1.4以上才支持，你的是多少，应该是1.35
<jusss> pudge: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2300469519
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: NVidia官方的显卡驱动支持Optimus了~~_linux吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> pudge: 一样的东西，都是加了2句xrandr
<jusss> pudge: 我的应该是1.4
<pudge> jusss: 你别应该啊，查看一下 啊
<jusss> pudge: 07.01的arch iso,你说呢
<jusss> pudge: 是1.4的
<pudge> jusss: 你就xrandr --version 一下会死？
<jusss> pudge: 好吧，我看下
<sjd_zeus> 下班了，等呗
<jusss> pudge: xrandr program version 1.4
<jusss> pudge: 1.4.0
<jusss> pudge: 你的不是1.4？
<pudge> jusss: 不是
<jusss> pudge: ...
<pudge> jusss: 按照人家说的弄，弄不好就是rp问题
<jusss> pudge: 我还想nv能用了装个beryl
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃们自己竟然也不用ubuntu one cc freeflying
<jusss> pudge: 这两篇文章讲的就是要在xinitrc里面加2行xrandr
<jusss> pudge: 别的啥也没有。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我在rh也没用过openshift =,=
<jusss> pudge: 好像还有个要求内核3.9,你内核没3.9吧，lol
<pudge> 3.10
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 哦，对，乃是在哪就反对哪个的家伙。
<jusss> pudge: wheezy不是3.2了吗
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: .... 没有吧...
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 兴许在google了连gdrive都不用了，lol
<pudge> 3.10
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我只是固定用某些而已...
<ofan> 终于搞定了
<ofan> grub2加载win7 iso真是无能
<adam8157> ofan: 有保护模式的, 不自己加载的iso, 谁都是无能
 * adam8157 下班啦, 明天翘班去游泳!
<ofan> grub4dos可以，syslinux可以
<jusss> pudge: 我擦，我找到原文了， http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/319.12/README/randr14.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: Chapter 32. Offloading Graphics Display with RandR 1.4
<jusss> pudge: 我发现我不会在官网上找readme,从来没在官网上找到过readme,你帮我找下319.14的readme
<jusss> pudge: 粗了，319.17
<jusss> pudge: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.17/README/index.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Graphics Driver README and Installation Guide
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我一直用的好不好
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 系统从来都用 Ubuntu+1
<freeflying> 貌似是only
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 竟然不dropbox？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃的pad肿么跟U1同步？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: dropbox这种垃圾公司，鄙视他们
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: U1有android客户端
<freeflying> esfile能直接连U1
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 竟然有安卓版了，这不科学！
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总天天跑步啊。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我昨天刷奥园明显刷不动了，最后比前天慢了快2mins。天天刷压力好大。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 也有ios版的
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 不行了，前两天跑了20km+， 今天膝盖明显感觉痛了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 每天20km+？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 拜
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我报了半程北马呢。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总一起来吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 两天22+
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 好厉害
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 不行啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here:  是两天一共22+
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 每天11km嘛，很厉害了
<freeflying> 体力跟不上
<freeflying> 膝盖也不行
<freeflying> 今天跑了不到5km就停了
<freeflying> 看来要跑一休一了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嗯，我也感觉天天刷体力真心跟不上了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 难道是因为老了的原因？
<palomino|working> ..... freeflying
<palomino|working> 5km
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 靠，你老毛啊
<palomino|working> 500m我就挂了
<gfrog_not_here> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_not_here 
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 现在遍地90后啊，叔儿
<freeflying> palomino|working: 吗总不需要跑步啊，小蜜代跑就好
<palomino|working> 那得先有个小蜜才行 freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 那我不得退休了啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 你的问题是那个小蜜
<freeflying> 不是有没有
<palomino|working> ?_?
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 您是领导，退休比常人还得晚20年。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 活着干，死了算
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我连我自己都领导不了
<palomino|working> 这才是大领导的风采
<freeflying> palomino|working: ++
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: dc那个两年能考下来不
<wojiaolinmu> 我靠
<wojiaolinmu> 死机了，没保存:'(
<cherrot> wojiaolinmu, 进终端
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • wayland 已经被安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445824 Code: extra/wayland          1.1.0-1    -> 1.2.0-1 今天升级才看到，不知道是什么时候被什么依赖被安装上的。 看来将来能够最先体验 wayland 的还是洗发水呀。 现在能用 wayland 干什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.c
<^k^> n/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&
<freeflying> wojiaolinmu: 以后改用google doc写程序
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于zip格式文件无法解压缩的问题？请高手帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445825 -Zip [64] 9.20 Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov 2010-11-18 p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs) Processing archive: /home/think/下载/%E6%8A%A4%E5%A3%AB%E6%89%8B%E5%86%8C2.zip can not open output file /home/think/下载/25.(18½û¥
<^k^> ¢¥Ë¥á) Innocent Blue ¥«¥ë¥Æ2 ¡¸×îÛ¤ÎÃäÏÖ\¤êí¡¢IÅ® µvÃÀ(S¥µ¥¤¥º)¡¹ …
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 2年？差不多吧。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 你要考DC？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 俺不跟您一起考了，培训费太贵了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim里面有像VS2012自动填充函数的IDE吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445827 我一直用VS2012写GTK，但是里面的函数很长，很难记。 所以我想在vim可以有插件支持填充函数，虽然这也是属于IDE的一部分，但是VIM那么强大应该有支持的吧? 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2013-07-18 18:54
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/4/455/45501/4550119_980x1200_0.jpg
<abinex> http://mat1.gtimg.com/fashion/2013/maoyanzhuang/my_06.jpg
<hoxily> abinex: hey
<abinex> 喵
<abinex> 时间到了
<abinex> 干活去
<hoxily> abinex: --!
<abinex> hoxily: LOL
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 发现一个ubuntu（或者其他系统）接显示器的问题。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445828 配置： PC机一台 ubuntu10.04 主板有个集成显卡 另外插了一张ati的显卡，并通过HDMI接了一台显示器，一切正常 接着不幸的事发生了： 因为需要现在把她作为服务器用了，就拔了显示器放在一旁，结
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<jiero|knOckOut> 。
<jiero|knOckOut> 。用 kindle 播放测试一下。
<jiero|knOckOut> kindle 的音箱很响哦
<jiero|knOckOut> 电子乐很棒。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc_away: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/63167e94jw1e5pt44x8drj20q00yoafq.jpg
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 我路上看到2个美女
<cocoing__> 这不是再ktv里么
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 这个是随意网上取的图
<cocoing__> 好吧
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 。没说是这两个
<cherrot|overtime> jiero|knOckOut, 什么程度的美？
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 一个和 叫孙俪的一般，一个就是普通的漂亮女孩子，就是个小姑娘——
<cherrot|overtime> jiero|knOckOut, 哇
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 哇啥。。。
<cherrot|overtime> jiero|knOckOut, 那一定很漂亮呀
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 很漂亮的女孩子多了去了，我见过让我自惭形溃无法直视的。
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot|overtime: 不过那是好多年前了
<jiero|knOckOut> 。有了钢笔之后。反而觉得那么多笔太浪费了。
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 发现我小学用的钢笔！
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
<jiero|knOckOut> 小学用的铅笔和圆珠笔同时
<jiero|knOckOut> 小学奖励的本子！
<cocoing__> lol
<cocoing__> 这还留着？
<cherrot> jiero|knOckOut, 纪念品` lol
<jiero|knOckOut> 。。。更变态的是。。。里面的墨水竟然加水后还能用。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 碳素墨水么。。。
<cocoing__> 牛啊
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 大概是因为在奶奶家的缘故。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 算是吧。想到楼下还有我小学捏的橡皮泥黑猫警长。应该都是可能的！
<cocoing__> 我记得我还有小学到教科书
<jiero|knOckOut> 。因为这个钢笔头弯曲了，所以可以识别。
<cherrot> jiero|knOckOut, 你还能捏黑猫警长？
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 。大体的啊。
<cherrot> jiero|knOckOut, 我从小不会做手工
<cherrot> jiero|knOckOut, 什么也不会
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 我手工很差很差的。
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 做个模型都做不出来
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 做了个模型飞机都是偏向一边的。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
<jiero|knOckOut> 锯木头要半天。。。还做不出小车来。。。
<cocoing__> 小时候喜欢这种。。
 * jiero|knOckOut 唯一成功的手工是7岁做了个风筝。。。
<cocoing__> 现在手残了
<jiero|knOckOut> 不是机械动力的，所以自以为极度失败。
<jiero|knOckOut> 。。。我这钢笔神奇啊。。。只能用弯的那个缓面写。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 写起来，就像一只铅笔一样。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 色调很怪，就像是粘土一般。
<jiero|knOckOut> 褐色的。
<jiero|knOckOut> 偏偏又那么流畅的。。。
<cocoing__> 换一下墨水？
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 必须洗净才能换墨水，但是我发现很难洗干净——因为时间长了，所以我就吸入了清水。等。
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 结果。。。现在能直接用来写了。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 等用完了。再换。
<jiero|knOckOut> 现在问题是。没有笔帽。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 用醋
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 买新的
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 直接用这笔里的剩余的墨写完好了。
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 没笔帽不是什么麻烦事，当羽毛笔用就好
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 写一会儿蘸一下~
<jiero|knOckOut> 哈哈
<cocoing__> jiero|knOckOut：真是有趣啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> 第5支钢笔
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 额，那加些新鲜血液 进去 ，
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 必须等用完了，然后再处理，否则可能结块？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 再加些 放射元素 ，
<cocoing__> 结块？
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 写给你？
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 据说不能混用不同墨水否则会堵笔
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 写给 eexp
<cocoing__> jiero|knOckOut：我记得我以前混用过
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 我以前也是。
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing__: 我当时被强迫使用蓝黑，不过多数人直接用纯黑了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|knOckOut§ 堵笔就 先将里面的墨水 挤出 然后用醋 挤出 吸取 ， 最后 用清水 挤出 吸取
<jiero|knOckOut> 发现一块长城牌的高级橡皮。
<jusss> eexp: xrandr modesetting是啥
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt:哦。做过那个。——对另一只笔
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我用的是特殊的醋。
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 没找到白醋，用了米醋
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘装系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445830 我的笔记本自带的硬盘上装有win7+ubuntu，想在一块移动硬盘上再装一个ubuntu，安装的时候引导安在哪个硬盘？如何实现开机时可以选择任意一个系统，并且拔掉移动硬盘后不会影响启动？ 可以实现么，请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> azurefang — 2013-07-18 20:58
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看小说 中，， 请勿打扰
<jiero|knOckOut> CyrusYzGTt: 改写小说吧
<leave> 困
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 好久不见你发言了，潜水党
<leave> 罗姐啊
<leave> 我要打工赚钱啊
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我没钱啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我需要10万
<leave> 投资？
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 。算了。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 好久不逛论坛了
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 投资我的话只相当于把钱花光了
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 系统也好久不折腾了
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 呃。常见呢。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 那你要10万是什么打算
<jiero|knOckOut> 一事放下很是常见
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 能有钱雇人。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 做了，也不能赚钱，所以，不能补回来
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 毕业了感觉人懒了
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 那你的目的是？
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 目的很遥远，现实很残酷。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 目的是拆了现在的产业链，重组一次。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 那不就是投资嘛
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 和世界对抗的投资，需要多少钱啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 估算下来，没个千万都做不出
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 对抗世界，一条命就够
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 死掉一了白了。
<jiero|knOckOut> 。。。太可怕了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • adsl拨号时的具体错误信息如何查看? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445831 adsl拨号时的具体错误信息如何查看? 比如网线拔出,无效用户名或密码,等等等等. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-18 21:17
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 现在用什么技能过活？
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 我觉得自己现在就是一民工
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我记在纸上了
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 算个黑户电工吧我
<cocoing_> it民工？
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 电工？在哪里啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 学个高级证书呗。
<cocoing_> 我估计要爬电线杆子了。
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing_: 你是什么技能过活？
 * jiero|knOckOut 现在有 8200元人民币。
<cocoing_> 电气
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing_: 哦。都是电啊
<jiero|knOckOut> 2个电人。。。
<cocoing_> jiero|knOckOut：你是电什么
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing_: 说你和 leave
 * jiero|knOckOut 不是
<cocoing_> <jiero|knOckOut> 那你是 什么
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing_: 我什么能力都不靠过活——纯粹的活着
<jiero|knOckOut> cocoing_: 靠基本能力中的说话。
<jiero|knOckOut> alpha080: 突然想到 alpha 080 和 8080 有关系还是 和 1080 有关？
<jiero|knOckOut> cherrot: 呃。不是加班吧。
<cocoing_> jiero|knOckOut：和10086有关系。。
<alpha080> 一点关系都没有
<alpha080> 随便起的
<jiero|knOckOut> alpha080: 哦。那我喝奶去了。
<alpha080> 本来还想叫beta 或 rc
<alpha080> 还考虑过release
<jiero|knOckOut> alpha080:  beta cafe 你知道不？
<alpha080> 杭州的那个？
<alpha080> 有点印象
<alpha080> 吃东西去了
<jiero|knOckOut> alpha080:  还有 candidate
<jiero|knOckOut> alpha080: 还有 stable
<leave> 竟然掉线了
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 248秒
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 剩两三千，日子不好过啊
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我8个月有了8000元。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 还是住在家里
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 嗯嗯。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 打算存钱去旅游？
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 存钱雇人。。。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 罗姐你什么时候这么神秘了
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我自己做事很烂很懒。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 我一直都是这样吧。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 雇什么人啊，杀手？
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 程序员美工
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 财务
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 意思是你打算把自己的份内事包给别人
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 恩
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 额
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 那你做什么
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 设计，指挥~
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 学习
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 做不好的，请别人帮忙
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 最终成品是什么
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 现在能想到8个小部件。成品算是一个门户网站。
<mk3548208> jiero|knOckOut: 你会js?
<jiero|knOckOut> mk3548208: 不会
<mk3548208> jiero|knOckOut: :-(, 那网站能做的好吗？
<jiero|knOckOut> mk3548208: 网站就一定要js堆么？
<jiero|knOckOut> mk3548208: 越简单越好。
<mk3548208> jiero|knOckOut: 到不是必须的，不过没js感觉效果会差很多
<jiero|knOckOut> mk3548208: 。我不会不代表不能找别人做。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
<leave> 我会告诉你们我只认得htmlheadbody吗
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 。我会告诉你我只能想到 amazon 和 kindle 和 多背一公斤合作只需要卖实体书同时出租kindle版本给捐赠者几天——这种活动么
 * jiero|knOckOut 一堆想法都不是赚钱的。
 * jiero|knOckOut 缺乏限制别人的意识，在只有限制了才能赚钱的产业链里——我要拆了它。！
<leave> 不明觉厉
 * IsoaSFlus 现在看到同级生竟然想说……年轻真好……我果然老了
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 。。。我才知道这个词的意思
 * IsoaSFlus 为什么他们这么有激情……我现在累得话都不想说了……5555
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 同级生？
<leave> 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 对了，你都有女儿了？
<leave> 我还下级生呢我
 * IsoaSFlus 我还未成年……
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 呃。我把你和某人搞混了。
 * IsoaSFlus 谁来给我生个女儿？
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 我看到了没上大学的小姑娘，也想说年轻真好。不用洗脸就给人年轻的感觉。
 * jiero|knOckOut 必须洗干净才能让人觉得年轻。
 * jiero|knOckOut 满脸都能跑胡子
 * IsoaSFlus 昨天刚剔了胡子
 * jiero|knOckOut 用自动剃胡刀需要1天一次，
 * IsoaSFlus 25号才放假……诶
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 你还有假期，少年。
<IsoaSFlus> 但我已经没有对假期的激情了
<leave> 为毛我半个月不用剃一次胡子
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 少年，和同学们淫乱么。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 羡慕啊！！！
<IsoaSFlus> 不用了，我作风优良
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 那么说你不需要每天洗n次脸保持面部无油？
 * jiero|knOckOut 属于每天不洗4次脸，就会生脓疱的类型。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 真恐怖
<leave> 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 。去找女孩子吧。
<leave> jiero|knOckOut: 我油水还是有的
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 呃。就是没胡子是吧。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 对三次元女生没兴趣
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 挖自己1只眼，戴上二次元化眼镜
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 。。。2次元算啥？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero|knOckOut: 前辈你生病了
<leave> 求妹子
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 怎么可能有人会喜欢二次元女生？
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 都是一群笨蛋。
<freeflying> jiero|knOckOut: 二次元女生是啥
<jiero|knOckOut> 只有三次元的女生里才有聪明人
<IsoaSFlus> jiero|knOckOut: 我就是笨蛋
<leave> 我喜欢能摸的
<jiero|knOckOut> freeflying: 大概是是说画出来的虚拟人物。
<jiero|knOckOut> freeflying: 假的东西
<IsoaSFlus> jiero|knOckOut: 我对三次元绝望了，但我在二次元找到了希望
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 。。。
<freeflying> 哦
 * IsoaSFlus 真还是假，这本身就是个无意义的问题
<jiero|knOckOut> IsoaSFlus: 没标准，你个恋物癖。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 到处都是女生。
<jiero|knOckOut> leave: 所以你去公共汽车上拦住些你认为喜欢的，然后要联系方式。
 * IsoaSFlus 洗澡去了
<jiero|knOckOut> freeflying: 你买了什么耳机？
<freeflying> jiero|knOckOut: ie系列的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<jiero|knOckOut> freeflying:  猴总。。。都上千啊。。。
<freeflying> jiero|knOckOut: 韩元差不多
<jiero|knOckOut> freeflying: 怎么会。。。
<leave> 唉
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 换工作吧
<IsoaSFlus> ie多少？80？60？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 球带走啊
<value> 有谁会写脚本啊？有偿的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Linux(Ubuntu13.04 64bit)手动编译GK110驱动经验分享+3D桌面简赏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445847 Linux用了好几年了，不过一直限于桌面使用阶段，没有涉及内核的东西，最近研究了下GK110的驱动，发现最新的beta版（325.08）不支持boost功能，国外论坛也有人抱怨此事，经我几次测试，上一个正式版
<^k^> （319.32）反而支持boost 2.0，下面分享下编译过程，以及3D桌面的一些简单图片， …
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 同求
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: ...
<deng_cn> 最近开始用irc，用的是ChatZilla，每次有人进频道或退出时都会有消息，请问如何取消？
<imtxc> freeflying: 看吧，你果然在用ie
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: freeflying 求带走
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 雇佣我给你们当厨子吧，  cc freeflying roylez
<freeflying> imtxc: http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.132.hPrkED&tradeID=281675078964528
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 官方正品 音铺 九韶 E300+ IE300 E600 3.5 MP3MP4 手机耳塞耳机-淘宝网
<imtxc> freeflying: 我有两条这个。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃脑袋大嘛？脖子粗嘛？
<imtxc> freeflying: 话说还不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 恩
<freeflying> imtxc: 送我个吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是才60么。。。
<imtxc> 别买E300, 买那个带+ 的
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: kindle 上看apue 不给力啊， 换行太多。。。
<imtxc> 自体太小又不清楚
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 我转成epub爪机看了
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃爪机多大屏幕
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 哦 4.0 的 ip5
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 不如在你的mini上看啊
<shjkas> 你们都用windows么?
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 4S
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 木得mini
 * gfrog_not_here 倒是真心想买mini了
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 抢你媳妇的
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 新版本的mini快了吧
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 你竟然敢有这想法。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 难道乃因为抢失败了付出过很大的代价？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 有这种想法都要下地狱的。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃在我心目中的形象一下子猥琐了起来
<imtxc> 怕个啥。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 拜高端壕
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃还小。
<freeflying> imtxc: 我出个kindle dx 给你吧，9.7寸的
<imtxc> freeflying: dx 有背光不
<imtxc> dxg 那货好贵的
<imtxc> 得看好几百本书才能收回成本。。。。
<imtxc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6nMWGtepY
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: YouTube - Writing PPT with org-mode and beamer in Emacs
<imtxc> 这个视频里面这个人用的什么轴的键盘
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总乃竟然藏着这种好货。啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 那个看书应该很不错，还能看pdf
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 不如ipad
 * gfrog_not_here 爬床
<imtxc`> 这个配色够丑
<imtxc`> test
<^k^> imtxc`:点点点.  23:39 
<imtxc`> lo0O1..,;:`!`]'""'
<imtxc> 都还不碎么
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<chenshaoju1> 大家晚安～
<jimy_> 问一下大家
<jimy_> ubuntu备份用什么东西好？
<jimy_> 有人不？
<^k^> jimy_:点点点.  01:13 
<jimy_> 讲一讲啊
<john123> 有人在？
<john123> 怎么都不讲话的？
<john123> 有人在吗？
<^k^> john123:点点点.  01:44 
<john123> Did anyone in?
<john123> What you all are versions of IRC?
<john123> 为什么一直打点？
<john123> 刷存在？
<jamesfung14> john123: k 是机器人
<Betach> 睡觉;-)
<^k^>  05:12
<Pudge> ls
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大神求救，安装好wine后，执行winecfg提示如下错误！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445881 wine: created the configuration directory '/home/aflyingturtle/.wine' fixme:storage:create_storagefile Storage share mode not implemented. err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key
<^k^>  for installroot err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot<br /&g
<cocoing> 没人么。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-19
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问这种无法进入系统的是什么情况？需要怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445903 <img src="http://d.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D550%3Bq%3D90%3Bc%3Dxiangce%2C100%2C100/sign=8e6aab8ee4dde711e3d243f397d4bf26/8435e
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 第一代的kindle那爱的背光啊
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ raring main multiverse restricted universe
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ raring-backports main multiverse restricted universe
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ raring-proposed main multiverse restricted universe
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ raring-security main multiverse restricted universe
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ raring-updates main multiverse restricted universe
<^k^> cocoing ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/
<cocoing> deb http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu-cn/ raring main multiverse restricted universe
<^k^> cocoing:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<tuzki> ^k^, 陪我聊聊呗。
<^k^> tuzki, KK聊天机器人可以按照很多的事情，就像我们讨论你的个性。  08:57 
<tuzki> ^k^, 嗯？
<tuzki> ^k^, 你有数据挖掘不？
<^k^> tuzki, 有祸了！  08:59 
<^k^> tuzki, 不，我不拥有它。  08:59 
<tuzki> ^k^, 有
<tuzki> ^k^, 有？
<tuzki> ^k^, 有？
<^k^> tuzki, KK聊天机器人可以按照很多的事情，就像我们讨论我最喜爱的电影。  09:00 
<tuzki> ^k^, 你有数据挖掘不？
<^k^> tuzki, 我会在哪里呢？  09:00 
<^k^> tuzki, 在哪里？  09:01 
<tuzki> ^k^, 你掉茅坑里
<tuzki> ^k^, 掉进去没？
<^k^> tuzki, 如果不是，是什么？  09:02 
<tuzki> ^k^, 是错乱
<^k^> tuzki, 如果我能帮助它。  09:02 
<tuzki> ^k^, 它是什么
<tuzki> ^k^, 忍者神龟，为什么龟没有犭？
<^k^> tuzki, 你相信这是更好地单打独斗吗？  09:06 
<MeaCulpa> .
 * jiero 抱抱 酷胖
 * jiero 又一次在某处看到了 彼得·杜拉克，发现自己真幼稚，总结的东西早被这个人总结了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 壕
<jiero> imtxc: 给我买几条耳机吧
<imtxc> jiero: 什么时候可以用这个词形容我了？
<jiero> imtxc: 当我发现我离你的资产越来越远的时候
<imtxc> jiero: 什么时候对我可以用 “资产” 这个词了？
<jiero> imtxc: 当我发现我的资产必须留下的时候
<jiero> imtxc: 我要求不高，买这个就行了。 http://detail.etao.com/18502728232.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 漫步者 H501 电脑手机mp3MP4头戴长线立体声耳机耳塞脑后式 正品|一淘网优惠购|购就省钱
<jiero> imtxc: 我资产总共1万元。
<imtxc> jiero: 擦。。。 这么多
<jiero> imtxc: 包含我的所有器械，耳机都包括了。
<imtxc> jiero: 辣也比我多
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么可能。你把钱都挥霍了？
<imtxc> jiero: 我本来没挣几个钱
<imtxc> jiero: 要生活啊
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子早安
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。买大米，每天煮大米稀饭。
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 我就能那样活——再加上特价菜。直接煮。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 买最便宜的冷冻鱼，精选菜+香油爆一下，煎煎做鱼汤。
<alpha080> 吃素的路过。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 哥榨菜馒头就能活的很好
<jiero> alpha080: 那就泡黄豆+酱油
<jiero> imtxc: 那些东西我吃不了。
<alpha080> 曾经只吃 稀饭+酱油。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你太不会享受了，怎么也要红糖+稀饭啊
<alpha080> 这个。。太奢侈了阿
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。那不奢侈的。白砂糖+稀饭
<jiero> imtxc: 结果我该买更低端的 H501，而不是音乐欣赏型的 H840
<jiero> imtxc: 多花了 ￥60
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在对耳塞这些木有兴趣了着。。。
<jiero> h840 用 kindle keyboard 驱动还是很震撼的。
<imtxc> jiero: 以前很想买好的来着。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我买不起，你能。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 能你妹
<jiero> imtxc: 我一个月工资也买不起一个壕耳机
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在午饭都不吃。你妹
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，这么苦？
<imtxc> jiero: 那就别买那些玩意儿了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 还不是为了从这里能抓个苦力帮我干货。
<jiero> s/干货/干活
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> jiero: 你当老板了就收了我吧
<jiero> imt
<imtxc> jiero: 我代替你的irc聊天工作
<jiero> imtxc: 不挣钱光花钱的行当。。。不雇你。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 什么？用kindle控制耳机？
<jiero> alpha080:  不是，是kindle 播放音乐。。。
<alpha080> 哦，我还以为是hcak之类的，你还没搞定那个wordnet之类的？
<alpha080> 找不到人手么
<jiero> alpha080: 嗯。算是。
<jiero> alpha080: 缺乏第一个上手的人
<alpha080> 其实我都不知道你要搞什么，尽管你上次解释了半天
 * jiero 知道做英文字体很难，但是最难的是突破 fontforge不断崩溃这一关。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。就是为wordnet添加额外的汉语翻译
<jiero> alpha080: 但是保留原来的英文链接
<alpha080> 终于听明白了。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我当时肯定解释了具体的使用法
<jiero> alpha080: 你觉得不相关的话，就很难想像使用路线图。
<alpha080> 我的智商波动显示为正弦曲线，有时候是负的，所以当时听不懂
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • FVWM可以透明吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445905 FVWM可以透明吗 如果可以 要改怎么配置呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 z41712 — 2013-07-19 9:41
<freeflying> imtxc: 收不收u我的kindle dx啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 收不起。。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: k4还没坏
<alpha080> freeflying: 多少价位阿？
<imtxc> eexpress: 神，看了看 emacs 党的配置，那才叫长
<freeflying> alpha080: 淘宝上现在二手啥价
<jiero> 为啥 kindle dx 没续作呐。
<alpha080> freeflying: 200
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 。。。
<freeflying> alpha080: usd? deal
<alpha080> 日元
<jiero> imtxc: ￥200要了，然后卖了你现有的那个
<imtxc> jiero: 我不能黑猴总
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么着也得给300
<alpha080> 我想黑。。
<jiero> imtxc: 把卖了的钱给侯总呗。
<imtxc> jiero: 。。 折腾
<alpha080> 这样吧，各自退一步好了
<alpha080> （200+300）/2
<jiero> 。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 你那个怎么看都是缺翻译的活
<jiero> alpha080: 现在不缺翻译，而是缺平台。
<jiero> alpha080: 找翻译容易多了。
<alpha080> 什么平台阿？
<jiero> alpha080: 已经n个报名的翻译了
<jiero> alpha080: 就是网站。
<jiero> alpha080: 目前这网站不好用。。
<alpha080> 不懂阿，只会简单的javacript 和 css
<jiero> alpha080: 还需要了解 wordnet的结构
<alpha080> jiero: 如果想把网站改的丑一点倒是可以找我
<jiero> alpha080: 其实，专门雇人的话。大概要2000元。
 * jiero 1/4资产进去了
<alpha080> jiero: 不懂那个架构，虽然经常用wornet
<jiero> alpha080: 你可以资金赞助啊。
<jiero> alpha080: lol
<alpha080> jiero: 我比你阔气多了，娃哈哈
<alpha080> jiero: 估计十几万吧，如果对电脑上的电子书估价的话
<jiero> alpha080: 什么意思。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你盗版了几十万的书？
<jiero> alpha080: 卖盗版书的？
<alpha080> jiero: 专门下载电子书的
<eexpress> imtxc:
<alpha080> jiero: 能给我网站地址么
<alpha080> 去看看
<jiero> alpha080 imtxc CyrusYzGTt eexpress 我穷啊还在用锈迹斑斑的钢笔
<jiero> https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/1cVMm.jpeg
<eexpress> 贵族才用钢笔
<jiero> alpha080: http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/prosper 到prosper 词
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [editor]
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。屁，
<imtxc> 什么是钢笔
<^k^> imtxc: define:钢笔 |鋼筆|，是一種筆桿內藏水性墨水透過重力和毛細管作用持續供墨予筆尖的書寫工具。 大部份|鋼筆|的墨水可再填充，補充墨水方式常見的為更換卡匣式墨水管、活塞上墨、  |...|
<imtxc> jiero: 昨天晚上要写点笔记，找了仨中性笔都没水了我会说么
<jiero> imtxc: 我以前攒了一抽屉AA AAA电池交给回收部门我就感跟你说
<mk3548208> imtxc: 拿墨水灌上:-D
<alpha080> jiero: 怎么看都像机器翻译阿
<eexpress> 不及时处理，导致已经漏液。你做坏事了。 jiero
<jiero> alpha080: 靠。我翻译的。
<alpha080> 还有界面真不是一般的丑
<jiero> alpha080: 界面色调无限丑陋
<alpha080> jiero: 你懂中文么。。还是我已经不能和大众交流了？不是故意打击你的。。
<jiero> alpha080: 哪里是机器翻译？
<jiero> alpha080: 你玩过wesnoth么。里面曾经40%都是我翻译的。。
<alpha080> jiero: 玩过阿，也知道是你翻译的，所以我后来不玩了，因为看不懂哇
<eexpress> 难怪 wesnorth 40%的关，玩不过去。lol
<alpha080> +1
<eexpress> jiero: 你这下栽了。hoho
<alpha080> 先把你的破网站mark下，以后作为典范----当然是失败的典范
<jiero> alpha080: 1.8之后我的翻译就被篡改了无数
<eexpress> 额。有网站？我看看。 jiero
<jiero> eexpress:  http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/prosper
<eexpress> 这是翻译的网站嘛
<jiero> eexpress: 你说啥网站？
<alpha080> jiero: 那就是玩了40%的玩家不想放弃这游戏，忍无可忍自己去翻译的
<eexpress> 我以为是个人网站
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<eexpress> alpha080: 好了。不打击了。lol
<jiero> alpha080: 现在的翻译我已经不能忍受了，玩不下去了。。。
<alpha080> eexpress: 我正在说明为什么会有如此发行版的原因呢
<alpha080> 多
<jiero> alpha080: 不可否认的是，我翻译不喜欢在游戏时进行。
<alpha080> jiero: 这网站是你自己建立的？
<jiero> alpha080: 不是。
<jiero> alpha080: 是直接抄别人的。我自己的话绝对简单。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.ubuntu.com/  贵公司要干嘛?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 有个为期四天的狂欢节, 里面的妹子都不穿衣服吗?
<alpha080> jiero: 抄那个网站阿？
<jiero> alpha080: 嗯。
<jiero> iMadper|Killing: 妹子很少。
<freeflying> iMadper|Killing: lol
<jiero> alpha080: 抄的是 www.asianwordnet.org/‎
<alpha080> 看到了
<alpha080> iMadper|Killing: 有个为期四天的狂欢节，里面的帅锅都不穿衣服
<jiero> iMadper|Killing: 。。。
<eexpress> iMadper|Killing: 咋不是dying?
<jiero> eexpress: 玩 liero 吧。
<eexpress> 4 days The line where two surfaces meet
<jiero> alpha080 eexpress  http://www.liero.be/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Liero - Official website
<eexpress> 这啥
<jiero> eexpress:  暴力游戏
<eexpress> 横版的，不喜欢
<eexpress> 该死的，ubuntu-sdk冲突太多。不能安装。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> freeflying: 赶紧报bug
<jiero> eexpress: 你要买 ubuntu 手机？
<freeflying> eexpress: 啥bug
<eexpress> 没买。准备试试写app
<jiero> freeflying: 赶紧报 bug ，要求ubuntu touch 支持 tizen程序
<eexpress> freeflying: ● sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<freeflying> jiero: tizen太不考评了
<freeflying> 靠谱了
<jiero> freeflying: 但是有400万美元的奖金做程序啊。
<eexpress> 试试。依赖乱了。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress: 我刚刚安装了个，没任何问题
<eexpress> ..
<jiero> freeflying: 要求 ubuntu 报 tizen bug，让那些用 html5 支持tizen的也支持ubuntu
 * iMadper|Killing 蛤蛤, 嘲笑.
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 晚上奥园跑步
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 得停两天了，膝盖痛
 * jiero 开溜了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: lol
<eexpress> freeflying: 你居然没遇到依赖问题？没可能的啊。13.04？
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: momo
<freeflying> eexpress: 你不会用lxc装个13.10啊
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 13.10... 太bt了。不上小白版本。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这种需求用得着lxc么。。。 chroot就够了吧
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: lxc方便啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: https://github.com/dotcloud/docker
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: dotcloud/docker · GitHub
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这是啥
<alpha080> docker是不是类似lxc?
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 利用lxc的
<jusss> ofan: glxinfo 在哪个包里
<ofan> jusss: 不晓得
<jusss> ofan: 我发现每次都出现missing "GLX" on xserver
<jusss> ofan: 没GLX glxinfo glxgears
<jusss> ofan: 这怎么办
<ofan> jusss: 没装gl?
<jusss> ofan: 哪个包？
<ofan> gl吧 忘了
<jusss> ofan: 我装了nvidia-utils
<jusss> ofan: 安装libgl,提示3个包，mesa-utils nvidia-304xx nvidia-utils
<testerc> test
<^k^> testerc:点点点.  11:20 
<eexpress> ● dpkg -S /usr/bin/glxinfo
<eexpress> mesa-utils: /usr/bin/glxinfo
 * palomino|working momo ee
<sjd_zeus> debian 3.10.1出来了？
<leyle> 指针可以和整型变量相加，然后和另外一个的指针与整型变量的相加的和作大小的比较，比如下这个 char buffer[1024]; char *p = buffer;  if(p + 30 >= buffer + sizeof(buffer))
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<knownbad> 453
<imtxc> freeflying: taobao 上面上面好像二手的 dxg 也要1300+ .. 乃居然有这上古神器。
<leyle> dxg 我也有一个
<leyle> 感觉被网上吹嘘的太恼火了
<leyle> 实际体验一般，扫描的，只要dpi大一些，就没法看了，
<jiero> alpha080: 钱啊
<jiero> 好热好热。
<zeor> 脱了都
<eexpress> momo 书虫子们
<zeor> 有饭吃么
<zeor> 翻强么
<imtxc`> jiero: 别乱买东西了,好好吃饭吧......
<jiero> imtxc` 我的身体能行，光吃点心就够了
<freeflying> imtxc: 1k出给你要不
<imtxc`> jiero: 少年,乃不能这样啊....
<imtxc> freeflying: ... 真心要不起， 乃挂网上吧～～
<jiero> freeflying: 同时帮他卖
<imtxc> jiero: 我先用 k4 凑活
<imtxc`> jiero: 乃的是k3?
<jiero> imtxc嗯。
<jiero>  imtxc` 能驱动我的新耳机听音乐哈
<leyle> http://code.bulix.org/pbomp2-84040  所以这个是不是写的太罗嗦了啊？
<^k^> leyle ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jiero> imtxc` 没赶上 $89特价，$99买的
<imtxc`> jiero: ..... 250 ohm 的,用手机都能放出声音来
<imtxc`> jiero: $99 豪啊你,买这么贵的耳机做什么呢?
<alpha080> k3有音乐，k4没
<leyle> http://code.bulix.org/pbomp2-84040  这里 的 if (p + size >= buffer + sizeof (buffer))   是不是写的太罗嗦了？直接写 if(size >= sizeof(buffer)) 就好了？
<imtxc`> 等色大象来了求一个eamcs的插件
<jiero> imtxc 你妹，我说的是 kindle 3
<imtxc`> jiero: o, 99$ 的 k3 啊.....
<imtxc`> jiero: 你的中文表达能力真的需要锻炼了.
<jiero> imtxc` 毛。。。
<imtxc`> jiero: 丫还不服
<jiero> imtxc` 我有n多小组件可以放音乐，录音笔，sony老手机，onda 名片
<jiero> imtxc` 上下文看我有提到耳机么
<imtxc`> jiero: 你妹, 自己看.....
<jiero> imtxc` 主题是你出的
<jiero> imtxc` 哦，我说的耳机
<imtxc`> jiero: 你先说的能驱动你新买的耳机, 然后说没有赶上 89 的特价
<IsoaSFlus> 大家中午好~
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc`
<imtxc`> 及
<imtxc`> jiero: .....
<imtxc`> jiero: emacs 里面 window, buffer 什么的概念我一直没有理解清楚....
<jiero> 。
<imtxc`> onda 是什么gaoji 东西
<jiero> 我更不懂
<jiero> imtxc` 昂达，
<jiero> onda mp3
<imtxc`> jiero: 喔
<jiero> 还有 kindle keyboard
<jiero> 。。。还有手机。。。
<imtxc`> jiero: 我有俩 mp3, 4条耳塞......
<imtxc`> jiero: lol
 * jiero 有 philips 2条耳塞，一个杂牌，一个漫步者 H840，一个philips耳麦。。。
<jiero> 。。。这么多飞利浦的。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 一条se425 一条sr20 一条nc033的路过
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 根本不认识。
 * jiero 的5条加起来有300元。。。
<imtxc`> 膜拜 425
<IsoaSFlus> ……开学准备入条tf15
 * jiero 用坏了4个UE300
 * jiero 保留着2套UE300的附赠硅套。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<imtxc`> is
<imtxc`> I所
<imtxc`> Iso aSFlus:
<freeflying> imtxc: 知道有谁要不
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<imtxc`> freeflying: 现在 dxg 估计要的人少了, 很多人买国行了.....
<imtxc`>  
<imtxc`>  
<imtxc`>  
 * IsoaSFlus 不要乱改人家名字
<imtxc`>  
<imtxc`> IsoaSFlus: 客户端用的不熟悉, sorry
<abinex> IMTxc momo
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc`: 渣渣带一点
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<imtxc`> gfrog_not_here: 弱, 带 ` 的说明是 emacser.
<IsoaSFlus> 哦……额……认错了……我还以为是iMadper……
<jiero> imtxc 你的破名字
<imtxc`> gfrog_not_here: 你看 imadper 有时候会带点儿...
<abinex> imtxc‘ 饺子呆子
<jiero> imtxc 卖了你的k4。买dxg呗。
<imtxc> jiero: k4 现在怎么卖？ 没法卖啊。。。。
<abinex> imtxc 卖了你的饺子
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc：有事么？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<imtxc`> IsoaSFlus: 喔, 就是膜拜
<IsoaSFlus> 额……
<imtxc`> IsoaSFlus: 话说有 425, 为什么还要要 tf15
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc`: 渣渣带一点
<IsoaSFlus> 我也就是小玩随身……因为是学生……没什么钱……
<IsoaSFlus> tf15用来听器乐啊
<abinex> imtxc`: 咋咋带一点
<IsoaSFlus> 425比较中庸
<imtxc`> 擦哦, 这个频道里面用425的就你一个啊...
<jiero> imtxc`: k4真不值钱。。。
<imtxc`> jiero: 对啊....
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 买个ipodtouch啊
<Guest81430> 哥怎么 ghost 了
<IsoaSFlus> abinex：我买那渣干嘛？我有zk了
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 额
<imtxc`> IsoaSFlus: 膜拜 zk
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 借来用用，zk
<jiero> zk是啥。
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 借来用用
 * IsoaSFlus 借你我用什么
<imtxc`> jiero: 创新的
<imtxc`> 还是错了?
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 独乐乐不如众乐乐
<IsoaSFlus> sony的……
<imtxc`> ooo
<imtxc`> 跟 zm zt 搞混了
<imtxc`> 跟风
<IsoaSFlus> abinex:话不错，可是你内心的想法是为了你自己独乐
<imtxc`> gf
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 骚尼
<imtxc`> ... 这客户端真不好用....
<IsoaSFlus> 嘛……我先下了……我还有事
<abinex> imtxc`: 哪个
<imtxc`> abinex: erc
<jiero> imtxc`: 怎么搜到 sony的walkman
<imtxc`> jiero: 应该是,是我记混了.
 * jiero 有 sony walkman w805.
<abinex> jiero: 度爷搜索啊
 * imtxc` momo jiero 
 * abinex 捏捏imtxc'
<jiero> imtxc` 不过sony的当时转接线好无聊。。。
<abinex> jie
<abinex> jiero: e
<imtxc`> 没用过他家的东西...
<abinex> jiero: 骚尼的东西都是很贵的，在以前
<abinex> 可是自从有了iPhone以后，骚尼的产品都掉身价了，
<abinex> 骚尼所谓的那些工业设计在水果的面前的哦显得超级土了
<cifer> 想问下，是不是所有的push其实都是基于长连接或者轮询实现的？
<nyfair> 近日，福州西湖公园门口，一个五六岁模样的小男孩哭泣不止。原来，小男孩和爸爸荷花池边玩捉迷藏，一人藏一人找，轮到爸爸藏时，小男孩却怎么也找不到了。民警陪着男孩找了40分钟才找到男孩父亲。后来才知道爸爸躲在湖里，伸出一根芦苇呼吸。
<yunfan> 看本机arch那个命令叫啥来着
<cifer> uname？
<yunfan> 对 是这个 多谢
<cifer> 这个父亲玩的太认真了
<imtxc`> uname -m
<yunfan> 也没啥大不了的 认真陪小孩玩嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04有个进程gvfs-metadata占用47%的cpu资源啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445910 这是什么情况？有没办法降低下来呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-07-19 12:22
<jusss> eexpress: xorg.conf的HorizSync VertRefresh设置多少
<jusss> eexpress: 笔记本屏幕
<sjd_zeus> debian终于跟上进度了
<sjd_zeus> 用了3.10.1
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 怎么查看显示器的HorizSyn和VerRefresh
<sjd_zeus> hardinfo可以查看
<freeflying> imtxc`: dx又没有国行的
<sjd_zeus> 国行的无语了，鸟用没有
<yunfan> jiero: 想骑马射箭
<eexpress> jus. 这死家伙。
<jusss> iMadper: glxinfo glxgears怎么没在mesa-demos里
<jusss> iMadper: 你知道在哪里吗？还有提示mssing "GLX" on x server...
<eexpress> jusss: 死家伙，每次问完就跑。其实都告诉你了。
<eexpress> ● dpkg -S /usr/bin/glxinfo
<eexpress> mesa-utils: /usr/bin/glxinfo
<eexpress> 水平垂直扫描参数，看显示器铭牌或者说明书。
<jusss> eexpress: 我装了mesa-utils,还是没有。。。
<eexpress> 你是洗发水？那去问#arch
<not_guest> imtxc`: 你用 gnus 不
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> eexpress: 有没有软件可以测出那个扫描参数？
 * palomino|working 踩渣席
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jusss> palomino|working: 你用n卡？xorg.conf贡献出来
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ... jusss
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<eexpress> jusss: 那个扫描不出，只能猜。参数没做入硬件信息。
<jusss> palomino|working: 官网驱动？还是大黄蜂
<palomino|working> 台式.. jusss
<eexpress> 有xprop啥的软件，可以猜。 jusss 忘记名称了。
<palomino|working> 用的nvidia-304
<jusss> eexpress: ...我的屏幕在tty下，比如用vi 一篇长点的文章或man 长点的东西，按住j不停，然后屏幕有一大块的长方形光框在闪，而且看视频也有透明直线在上下滑动，
<eexpress> 范围多点，没啥问题。
<not_guest> iMadper: 你用 gnus 不
<eexpress> 什么显示器
<jusss> palomino|working: 是319.12或319.17的驱动不？
<jusss> eexpress: 笔记本自带
<jusss> eexpress: asus x45v
<palomino|working> 不，就是源里的304..
<eexpress> 额。这不正常。
<eexpress> 液晶的，都自动认不出。。
<not_guest> 这个死色大象
<jusss> eexpress: 认不出什么？
<not_guest> 回答问题不积极了
<jusss> palomino|working: 那还是把你的xorg.conf贡献出来吧
<eexpress> 分辨率对不？刷新率是固定的。
<jusss> eexpress: 对，1366x768
<palomino|working> =_= jusss
<jusss> eexpress: 分辨率没问题
<palomino|working> 拿nvidia-xconfig生成的呀 jusss
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:35 
<eexpress> 那就不需要设置扫描参数。 jusss
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, test shenme
<jusss> palomino|working: 我这装了319.17，nvidia-xconfig生成的不能用。。。
<leemeng0x61> 5hahahah
<leemeng0x61> 哈哈哈
<leemeng0x61> 哈哈哈
<jusss> eexpress: 不设置就是那种情况
<palomino|working> 寒.. jusss
<palomino|working> 等我找个地儿帖一下。。
<imtxc> jusss: 显卡这个问题，你搞了俩月了吧。。。。
<eexpress> 设置了，估计也是。你这应该是刷新率设置的事情。
<jusss> palomino|working: 319.17好像需要xf86-video-modesetting的modesetting
<eexpress> 扫描参数，是管分辨率的。
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<palomino|working> http://code.bulix.org/46snbj-84041 jusss
<^k^> palomino|working ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jusss> eexpress: 我这就没法搞了？
<eexpress> 设置modeline啥的
<not_imtxc> jusss: 还没搞定啊...?
<palomino|working> modeline?
<jiero> yunfan: 身为汉人，你不该用弩么，自动填装
<palomino|working> 用gtf生成一个呗
<jusss> not_imtxc: nv驱动搞定了，屏幕闪一直没搞定
<jiero> yunfan: 设计好了也许能链状供弹
<palomino|working> 自走式37度水炮 jiero
<eexpress> 搜索 How to add modeline in xorg.conf
<jiero> palomino|working: 你妹你带水泡在马上跑。抽你的血发射？
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 只要喝足了水。。 jiero
<jusss> palomino|working: 咱俩nvidia-xconfig生成的一样。。。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 渣神
<jusss> palomino|working:  HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<jusss>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<jiero> palomino|working: 胃供系统？
<gfrog_not_here> po破马叔儿
<palomino|working> 肾 jiero
<gfrog_not_here> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_not_here 
<jiero> palomino|working: 发射胃酸？
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 你试试gtf做个modeline吧 jusss
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_not_here
<eexpress> jusss: 大数字，加大点。应该好些。33 72
<eexpress> 踩踩噶嘛
 * jiero 骑骑马，散散心
<jusss> eexpress: 30 - 60 50 - 100还是那样。。。
 * gfrog_not_here 死基铛在twitter上秀翘班游泳呢。
<eexpress> jusss: 主要是刷新率嘛。modeline去搜索
<jusss> eexpress: 嗯，我去搜下
<eexpress> 其他不知道了。其实没道理要设置刷新率。
<eexpress> 破发行版
<palomino|working> 我以前用vga线连显示器时就必须给一个刷新率
<palomino|working> 换dvi等别的接口就不需要了。。
<eexpress> 那是VGA
<jiero> 台湾人也有病。。。干嘛把中文拉斜了
<jusss> eexpress: debian arch都是这种问题。。。
<palomino|working> 大概是因为。。邪体中文 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦
<jusss> palomino|working: gtf是啥，搜不到
<palomino|working> usage: gtf x y refresh [-v|--verbose] [-f|--fbmode] [-x|--xorgmode]
<palomino|working> 可以生成一个 modeline
<palomino|working> 然后你加到xorg.conf里
<jusss> palomino|working: 哪个包里？
<sjd_zeus> debian的xorg.conf我怎么没找到
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 因为没有。。。
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 好像因为udev不需要xorg.conf....
<eexpress> 好老的破马，在忽悠。
<jusss> eexpress: ?
<palomino|working> xserver-xorg-core: /usr/bin/gtf jusss
<iMadper> imtxc: 我又该剁手了....
<eexpress> 网上的东西，说不定都过时的。 jusss 你正道是去找arch的wiki看。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.OHesD4&id=20342020305   想买这个....
<yunfan> jiero: 弩跟汉人没有什么必然联系啊 欧洲不也有许多用弩的
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 现货 韩行2年保修 Audinst HUD-MX1 USB 解码耳放一体机 包顺丰-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 求评测文, 描述的越垃圾越好!
<yunfan> 我们那居然有个纳米技术的工厂 完全搞不明白他们把这种厂子放到我们那种山里去是什么意思
<jusss> eexpress: 嗯，
<eexpress> iMadper: 外出携带的？
<iMadper> eexpress: 不行.
<iMadper> eexpress: 外带, 我看上t50p v2了
<iMadper> eexpress: 你可以考虑.
<eexpress> 以前的屌丝，都是扛着录音机出去的。80年代。
<eexpress> 不看。我家耳机成堆。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，那时候羡慕他们
<sjd_zeus> debian sid怎么安装nv的官方驱动呢
 * iMadper 用电吃得吗?
<iMadper> 电池
 * iMadper 怎么那么多人笔记本上面还用nv的显卡?!
<eexpress> 难道无线供电？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那应该用啥？
<iMadper> eexpress: 带着录音机, 自己唱, 假装是录音机发声. 重点不是谁唱, 而是要显摆自己有录音机.   cc  MeaCulpa
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 没错吧? 我抓住重点了呀
<eexpress> 那不如扛一个外壳。
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的. 还轻.
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接入。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 想买的太多. 一个这个, 一个t50p, 一个m10
<imtxc> iMadper: 你几天的工资而已。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 问你问题你丫跑了
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 的一堆问题啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, m1真是好耳机, 这么多年, 这么多好评, 真不是盖的!
<imtxc> iMadper: 白牙 就算了吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在工资跟你差不多
<imtxc> iMadper: 要黑的评测？
<eexpress> iMadper: m1也没低音？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> 这时HUD-MX1出现在了我的眼前,一致的好评,贴了满包装的奖项和低廉的价格,使我毫不犹豫的选择了它!漫长的等待之后,快递叔叔,将它送到我手里,扒光衣服,插上该插的东西之后,迫不及待的试听起来,没想到一耳朵就囧了.........没有任何惊喜!!并在和自己的笔记本直推进行了N的N次方的对比之后,发现:三频上没有什
<imtxc> 么大的变化(细微的变化不想提),声场整个小一圈,关键是空间感和分离度上完全不是电脑的对手,相比XK要好很多,但是还是输给了S10....来举个很简单的例子,一首歌很多乐器都在演奏,右手边有一个乐手在敲着小玲,往往此类乐器是点睛之笔,会一下子提升场面的立体感.这种情况下用HUD-MX1听的话居然注意不到,换到电
<imtxc> 脑上后会觉得""咦?刚才听的时候怎么没有?看到这里很多人开始说,没有煲之类的,好吧,!煲它个两天两夜,也不求完全改变,但结果是没有变化.........人云亦云真的害人啊!亲身经历~~~~前车之鉴,新手谨慎!
<^k^> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 有, 低音很多, 但是有点儿软.
<eexpress> 额。。。。那你上次不给我试试
<imtxc> iMadper: google 关键字 秒杀 HUD-MX1
<eexpress> 没低音，听久了不爽
<jiero> yunfan: 汉人军队似乎没有弓。
<iMadper> eexpress: m1天天听!
<iMadper> eexpress: 大爱m1, 怎么舍得寄过去
<imtxc> iMadper: 是个设备就有黑的。。。
<eexpress> 好吧。lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的, 你赢了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> iMadper: 我发现，kindle可以推动我的耳机，我就用kindle 听音乐了！
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说乃到底用不用 gnus 那个邮件客户端？
<eexpress> 昂贵的mp3? jiero
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用, 那个太难.
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 是挺好的,  不过电池够用吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 太难？
<jiero> iMadper: 6~7小时。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就没成功的配置起来过
<iMadper> imtxc: 你成功了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 貌似, cfy也失败了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 辣你用什么？ mu4e?
<jiero> eexpress: 呃。现在vlc播。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是很早前配置的了, 当时失败了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 现在是mu4e
<iMadper> imtxc: 太赞了!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要和 offlineimap 配合用。。。
 * eexpress 使用不用配置的客户端的，掩面。
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是和offlineimap配合呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 嘲笑你, 蛤蛤.
<imtxc> eexpress: 蛤蛤
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的配置文件又多了很多。。
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下有什么比较好的音效器呢
<imtxc> eexpress: 上了 emacs， 配置文件就不是行级别的了。。。。
<eexpress> 。居然比配置了。。。世风日下。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 现在我的配置开始用目录数了。。。。。
<eexpress> nnnd @@@@
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么可能 廉坡为了证明自己还能上战场 还亲自扯断了三张弓
<sjd_zeus> assaultcube 这个游戏有人玩吗
<yunfan> jiero: 黄忠神射难道是用弩？吹箭？
<yunfan> jiero: 开口前过过脑子
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 太丑
<jusss> eexpress: 显示器的刷新率可以随便调吗？
<sjd_zeus> assaultcube丑吗，那你推荐个不丑的
<eexpress> yunfan: 中国古代的弓箭，主要是压阵脚的。
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 只能linux?
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: etqw
<imtxc> iMadper: 是不是 emacs 里面的 buffer 就是 tmux 里面的 window?
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 完整的名字是什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<yunfan> eexpress: 他怎么用我不管 反正是有
<sjd_zeus> Linux下有斗地主或者麻将嘛
<eexpress> 就这足够搜索了啊。 sjd_zeus
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 我不知道tmux是啥...
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 天凤麻将
<eexpress> yunfan: 。。当然有。。
<nyfair> tenhou.net
<yunfan> iMadper: tmux是啥都不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 你只要知道啥是buffer, 啥是frame就行了.
<yunfan> eexpress: 所以jiero说的是扯淡嘛
 * roylez 居然看见神掩面
<iMadper> yunfan: 是的, 不知道.
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是比 screen gaoji 一点的东西
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 给个链接
<iMadper> roylez: 因为神看到你了.
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 我不给了么
<yunfan> iMadper: 我也不知道 就用着 要知道那么多干嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: bsd那帮人搞出来的那个.
<eexpress> 别和我说。我不知道 jiero说了啥。就见你自己在得色。 yunfan
<roylez> imtxc: 除了能显示汉字标题，没什么好的
<eexpress> roylez: momo
<iMadper> yunfan: 我的byobu, 后台是tmux
<imtxc> iMadper: irc 的提醒怎么弄？
<yunfan> eexpress: 你就是个2b
<jiero> yunfan: 那时候叫汉人么。
<yunfan> jiero: 三国时候怎么不叫汉人？
<not_imtxc> i
<eexpress> yunfan: 就你sb。好吧。
<jiero> yunfan呃。黄忠真的用弓？
<yunfan> jiero: 别忘了蜀汉蜀汉 正统呢
<not_imtxc> iMadper: 补全居然区分大小写...
<yunfan> jiero: 你可以去考证黄忠是靠弩箭或者吹箭的 等你论文通过 我就承认
<iMadper> not_imtxc: 怎么可能?!
<iMadper> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/442mjl-84042
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<yunfan> eexpress: 就一个屏幕 你居然还说看不到 不是故意抬杠是什么
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<jusss> palomino|working: 笔记本屏幕用gtf还是cvt, 1360x768的分辨率，刷新率支持到多少
<eexpress> yunfan: 你反正是sb，不和你说话了。
<yunfan> eexpress: 你就是2b 不管抬不抬杠都是
<eexpress> 再对我说话，就+q
<yunfan> 只要你不接我的口 谁要跟你说
<nyfair> 敌羞我去脱她衣
 * eexpress 重来不会-q的命令的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我 M-x term 允许 zsh 之后，想 C-x b 切换buf， 不起作用了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只用 esh
<imtxc> iMadper: esh 是什么高级东西
<iMadper> imtxc: M-x esh
<not_imtxc> test
<^k^> not_imtxc:点点点.  14:15 
<jusss> imtxc: 猜名字，跟emacs挂钩
<not_imtxc> en.
<eexpress> not_imtxc: bot?
<sjd_zeus> http://gamux.org/clientgame/torchlight/torchlight-20130529.sh
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>446.75 MiB}
<sjd_zeus> 这个谁玩
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: sh的长度，能这么长？
<eexpress> 获取错误吧
<eexpress> 游戏的sh?
<iMadper> eexpress: wget www.xxx.xxx/av.avi; mv av.avi av.sh;
<imtxc> eexpress: 不是bot，在用erc
<imtxc> iMadper: 妹哦，你给我发的配置都是注释的啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在不要提示了, 所以注释了
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 恩，游戏的安装文件
<iMadper> imtxc: emacs有内置的图形化配置工具.
<iMadper> imtxc: 别自己写配置文件了, 孩子
<imtxc`> test
<iMadper> imtxc: 点上面的 erc -> customize erc   里面啥功能都有.
<^k^> imtxc`:点点点.  14:20 
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 名字有点印象，推上的hg应该玩过。
<nyfair> gamux这盗版网站谁弄得？
<imtxc> imtxc`: ..
<nyfair> 举报举报
<iMadper> s/举报/菊爆/g
<iMadper> nyfair: :-)
<jiero> yunfan: 你从哪里得到考证 黄忠用弓的。。。关张马黄赵传 三国志里只有弩，没有弓。
<imtxc> imtxc`: test
<yunfan> jiero: 扯淡 三国志里怎么只有弩了
<jiero> nyfair: forumsuse.org.cn 里你能找到那个人。
<jiero> forum.suse.org.cn
<gfrog> test
<nyfair> jiero: 我又管不了他的人，还是直接举报好
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:23 
<jiero> yunfan: 没说那里面。我说的是 三国志・蜀书・关张马黄赵传
<jiero> nyfair: 你去哪里举报。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 对了 三国里还有个著名典故 吕布辕门射戟 别跟我说他是用弩射的
<jiero> yunfan: 有这个么。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 嗯
<nyfair> jiero: 举报淫秽信息呗，主页下面就一堆nscript黄色游戏
<yunfan> jiero: 还有关羽被庞德一箭射中手臂 你别抵赖说庞德是甘肃不算汉人
<jiero> yunfan: 我没说没人用弓，而是，弓是用来狩猎礼仪之类，军中多数用弩。
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你刚才还说汉人只用弩
<nyfair> jiero: 扫黄这事最容易
<jiero> yunfan: 汉人军队
<yunfan> jiero: 吕布是山西的 除非你要抵赖说他不是汉人 否则你怎么解释
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。汉人就是用弩。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 弓的制造成本低多了啊
<eexpress> nyfair: 你太在意了吧。啥网站没这些信息。
<cherrot> yunfan, 弩是三国前不久才发明的吧？
<yunfan> jiero: 只是大部分低级士兵 谈不上所有
<eexpress> 去举报网易吧。 nyfair
<yunfan> 弩对操作者要求不高 所以适合非贵族啊
<nyfair> eexpress: 1 这网站公开叫人捐款敛财 2 这网站可以直接下载色情游戏
<nyfair> eexpress: 我看这网站不爽，养猪场不关我事
<yunfan> 就跟最后的武士里面训练天皇的部队用枪一样 武士就喜欢用刀了
<eexpress> 捐款，没啥。
<yunfan> cherrot: 弩早就有了 貌似春秋时候有 不确定
<jiero> yunfan: 南越皇帝是用弩的。
<jiero> yunfan: 当然，那是南蛮
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:28 
 * jiero 一脚踩在 大青蛙身上
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:28 
<sjd_zeus> bat.org 这个mud有人玩不？
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 全世界同时在线的就10个人，还能玩?
 * gfrog chrome„irc¢7ïý1†J
 * gfrog_not_here chrome的irc客户端都弱爆了
 * gfrog_not_here 竟然乱码。
<yunfan> jiero: 南越用什么关我什么事 我又没下什么结论
<sjd_zeus> 那现在有什么人气教旺的mud呢
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 北大侠客行
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 看到你昼伏夜出的描叙了。
<sjd_zeus> 北侠是人挺多的，可惜我不会写tt++的bot,玩不动呀
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 膜拜使用 utf-11 的土壕.
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: ...
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 你的编码格式.....
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 或者你用的是gb3.1415926
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: utf-11是个神马玩意儿
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 前几天去北侠混了下，刚做完平一指的分药，下面的bot不会写了
<nyfair> ^k^: utf-11是什么JB
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 擦
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<^V^> hi,all。怎样把ttyS0的输出重定向到ttyACM0呢？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04下NTFS格式的移动硬盘无法安全删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445916 如题，硬盘在Ubuntu12.04下可以正常使用，但是总是不能安全移除。每次都要强制拔出，这样怕对硬盘有损耗。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bearox — 2013-07-19 14:30
<yunfan> jiero: 你这人逻辑混乱跟ee有得一拼
<iMadper> export LC_ALL=zh_JAVA.utf-3.1415926
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: 不过你认罪态度好
 * cherrot 真惨
<cherrot> yunfan, 摸摸
<eexpress> 不知道有效没。
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> 快来趁机蹂躏 yunfan
<jiero> cherrot: 小兔子。。。
<cherrot> yunfan, 提臀～～
<cherrot> lol
<roylez> yunfan: 被神修理了？
<imtxc> 色大象怎么又跑了
<abinex> imtxc: 饺子
<eexpress> 额。屏蔽是这？
<abinex> 来两盘
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 不熟悉命令。。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 渣神乃带帽子了呢。 lol
<eexpress> 丫丫的。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: momo
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 失效了？
 * gfrog_not_here 继续调教bot
<abinex> 想注册个iTunes 米国帐号啊
<abinex> 谁给个米国的地址
<abinex> 能用的电话
<cherrot> abinex, 搜乔布斯的
<abinex> cherrot: 用库克的地址行么？
<abinex> 或者用奥巴马的
 * cherrot 困死爹了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2013/07/19/titan-beetle.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 世界上最大甲虫，泰坦大天牛
<jiero> roylez: fuck me dad 是表达啥来着？
<cherrot> jiero, 表达饥渴的心情。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。小孩子走开
<sjd_zeus> batmud真难玩呀
<sjd_zeus> 还在新手区转悠
 * pity 请教：python 安装 pycurl 怎么装？
<pity> No distributions at all found for pycurl 改名叫 pycurl2 了？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 命令行下怎么查看电量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445917 ubuntu 13.04，笔记本在命令行下工作，怎么能够查看电池剩余电量？？用图形界面太费电了............按网上方法/proc/acpi里面没有battery文件夹，，只有button,event,wakeup，而且也没有/proc/apm...............怎么查？？谢谢！！！ 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 winok — 2013-07-19 14:50
<iIlL10Oo> pity: python 不如 c++
<iIlL10Oo> 不如 java
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, java太讨厌了
<pity> iIlL10Oo: ....
<eexpress> 消防演习。草。
<roylez> yunfan: http://jandan.net/2013/07/19/children-overweight.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 肥胖男性会传递基因致使后代继续超重
 * pity 请教：python 安装 pycurl 怎么装？
<pity> No distributions at all found for pycurl 改名叫 pycurl2 了？
<sjd_zeus> batmud这游戏太刺激了，玩了半天才赚了300+exp
 * pity 原来 Ubuntu 源里就有 python-pycurl! 但 Mac 却装不了……
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总 http://www.slideshare.net/Ciscodatacenter/cisco-nexus-1000v-for-microsoft-hyperv
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Cisco Nexus 1000V for Microsoft Hyper-V
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 原来我一直都不明白啥叫SDN，囧
<pity> Debian squeeze 6.0.6 很老么？python 是 2.6.6 的
 * gfrog_not_here 胡须竟然没来。。 难道跟壕基铛一起游泳去了？
<pity> gfrog_not_here: 去哪游？
<if_else> 卖人了：赚外块：阿里巴巴，基础运维部，招系统工程湿
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 怎么说
<imtxc> if_else: 求卖
<iIlL10Oo> pity: mac 自带 ruby 的吧？
 * imtxc 求卖
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 自带的都有
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: 在浙江吗？
<if_else> imtxc: @杭州的，你帝都能过来么？
<if_else> iIlL10Oo: 是的，@杭州的。
<pity> iIlL10Oo: shell, ruby, python, perl
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: 杭州太远了。。
<if_else> iIlL10Oo: 厂里，不支持，在家办公，帝都的，我们部门，没几个人的。
<gfrog_not_here> pity: 据说是北大
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 以前一直不理解SDN的架构啊
<pity> gfrog_not_here: 不错，顺带能搞个学妹……
<imtxc> if_else: 能啊
<sjd_zeus> 挂了
<if_else> imtxc: 来杭州么？来的话，就卖你。
<imtxc> if_else: 能远程面试的话就行
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 你多少钱一斤？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 很多很多
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 土渣渣，很多公司面试报销路费的。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 有的甚至报销住宿
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 看上去很牛逼吧
<imtxc> 。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 看起来很cool
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 颠覆之前的路由啥的
<imtxc> if_else: 报销路费和住宿的话，也可以去浙江面试嘛。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 也难怪cisco不再做lb了
<jyf> if_else: 杭州我想去 可惜贵部门实在是
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 不过给我的感觉就是玩儿网络的整不明白linux那坨bridge/netfilter啥的，然后造了一套玩意把自己熟悉的界面接口扔进linux
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这个和linux没啥关系吧
<if_else> imtxc: 应该先老大面试吧，我也是干活的，我卖人求外快的。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 之前一直推崇的openflow只是规范啊，每家都可以有自己的实现，ios里的肯定和linux里的不一样
<roylez> eexpress: 给那坨解封了啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 放了他吧
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 那看来俺还是不太理解，继续看slides被洗脑
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://www.slideshare.net/Ciscodatacenter 这里东西真心还不错
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Cisco Data Center presentations channel
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你还是看onf上的一些吧，说的比较清楚
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 入门参考和做忽悠ppt很有参考价值。
<jyf1987> if_else: 你在啊里有花名嘛
<if_else> jyf: 部门肿么了？
<if_else> jyf1987: 有。
<jyf1987> if_else: 运维我玩不来
<if_else> 工作内容2选一：1. 装机 2. devops 开发内部系统
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrUGythq9TI
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: YouTube - ONS2013 Keynote: Vint Cerf, Google w. Introduction by Guru Parulkar
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 看这个吧， Vint Cerf
<freeflying> 的keynote
<freeflying> 今年onf上的
<abinex> http://img.junshi.com/upload/picture/2013/07/8xqLt2j.jpg
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: ONS呢。啧啧
<abinex> 这是喵星人么？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: one night in Beijing
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: onf好伐
<abinex> 还是汪星人？
<jyf1987> 不喜欢阿里的风格，杭州有别的公司可以发给我
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃看title
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> opennetwork summit
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 前面阿三的讲话别听了
<if_else> jyf1987: lol
<alpha080> 不喜欢马云。。
<jiero> jyf1987: 你去杭州了？杭州不是物价超级贵么，比上海高。
<if_else> alpha080: 马云回家养老了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 还没缓冲出来呢，妈蛋，渣网络啊。
<jiero> if_else: 马云走了，马云仍然在
<jyf1987> 我不喜欢他们那种洗脑
<if_else> jiero: 杭州明显比上海低吧。。。
<alpha080> 阿里巴巴给我感觉也不好
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-pLO4MZU3o
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ YouTube - Introduction to OpenFlow and Software-Defined Networking
<if_else> jyf1987: 像我这种，没脑的，怎么洗都没事。
<freeflying> 这个更不错，briefing introduction
<alpha080> 假假假，全是假货
<alpha080> 不想再被洗了- -
<jiero> tmall的策略是，假货可以推。
<jiero> 退
<jyf1987> jiero: 还在帝都，杭州对我很适合
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<alpha080> if_else: 洗洗更健康？
<jiero> jyf1987: 南京？
<if_else> alpha080: of course not, 工作就是干活而已，自己该怎么玩，怎么玩，我对政治不关心的。就搞机
<if_else> alpha080: 就喜欢折腾那些服务器。
<jyf1987> if_else: 你有这个心态就无敌了，我不行
<jyf1987> jiero: 你什么逻辑啊，跟南京有何关系
<alpha080> 物以类聚
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 缓冲到渣了。。。 我先去吃吃喝喝等丫缓存。
<jiero> jyf1987: 很近。
<jyf1987> 我家离杭州更近
<jiero> jyf1987: 哦。
<if_else> jyf1987: -_-z 我喜欢搞机，不喜欢搞人。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 帽子的网络也太渣了
<jyf1987> if_else: 啊里云也是你们管？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 爪机，走的wifi有限速。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 办公机木有耳机，线不够长儿 =.=
<abinex> 快去围观Ubuntu官网
<if_else> jyf1987: 整个集团的服务器交付都在我们部门的。
<abinex> 有预告
<abinex> 四天后会有动作
<abinex> 估计Ubuntu手机要上市了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到12.04，我讨厌gnome顶部那个面板！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445920 工作电脑一直在用8.04，当然少不了手动升级各种支持库，最近google-chrome最新版需要个 gconf-service 库不知道啥玩意？找不到源代码！只好一路升级到12.04。这倒好，重启后体验gnome视窗，觉得gnome顶部那个面板不
<jyf1987> if_else: 那我知道罪魁是谁了
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 国内估计买不到
<if_else> jyf1987: - - who ？
<alpha080> if_else: 你阿
<if_else> alpha080: 我很低调好不好。从来都是安心搞机的。
<abinex> 	
<jyf1987> if_else: 啊里云的系统也你们开发吗？kvm还是openstack
<abinex> iIlL10Oo 额
<alpha080> if_else: 搞机。。。你牛你牛
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 没事，以后会有的
<abinex> 	
<abinex> iIlL10Oo 等到脖子和长颈鹿一样长的时候就或许有了
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 自己编译一个到国产手机
<abinex> 额，
<if_else> jyf1987: xen / lxc / kvm 啥都有，，，
<abinex> 还是坐等好了
<if_else> alpha080: 没有妹纸，只能搞机了，lol
<abinex> 水果即将发布免费的iwork套件
<abinex> 基于iCloud
<jyf1987> if_else: 啊里云这一个不会混合着几个系统用吧
<abinex> http://www.apple.com/iwork-for-icloud/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Apple – iWork for iCloud beta – Beautiful documents on the web.
<if_else> jyf1987: 云太高科技了，我玩的比较低端。
<abinex> 坑爹坑爷爷坑奶奶的office准备要降价了吧
<jyf1987> if_else: 三四层楼那么高？
<if_else> jyf1987: 你感兴趣，让我卖了你吧，百闻不如一见。
<if_else> jyf1987: 反正，技术，公司内部用啥的都有，你兴趣，找到相关人员，使劲问。。。
<jyf1987> if_else: 杭州有兴趣，啊里没兴趣
<if_else> jyf1987: 我就知道搞机，，，其他的都是道听途说，，，不准确，，，
<jyf1987> 郑重发誓不去啊里
<abinex> jyf 1
<alpha080> 郑重发誓不去google
<if_else> 好黑。。。
<abinex> jyf1987: 去吧，有房子，
<abinex> 还能看海
<jyf1987> 不喜欢洗脑文化
<abinex> jyf1987: 细细更健康
<jyf1987> abinex: 我有房子
<abinex> jyf1987: 洗洗更健康，
<jyf1987> abinex: 你这么喜欢你去吧
<abinex> jyf1987: 阿里的房子都是面朝大海，永远都是春暖花开的季节
<iceland> 囧
<abinex> jyf1987: 你出门就能感觉到异国情调的水上威尼斯世界
<jyf1987> 送你个花名叫 宋兵乙
<abinex> jyf1987: 幸好不是路人甲啊
<iceland> 还是龙套啊
<abinex> 记得有个游戏就叫做爆打路人甲
<jyf1987> 龙套风险小，防止过劳死
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 终于能装上3.10header了
<iceland> 额
<abinex> 大牌明星都是从跑龙套起家的
<iceland> abinex的说法怎么看都觉得龙套风险也很大的样子啊
<abinex> 当年的周星星同学就是你说的宋兵乙
<jiero> http://shijue.me/show_idea/50907ee68ddf875ef3000038
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 有着油画及雕塑的质感 | 视觉中国
<jiero> abinex: 松饼一
<iceland> 额，AMD4500表示压力很大
<black_angel> jyf1987: 好
<jiero> 面朝大海，游泳摘花
<abinex> jiero: 来一份芝麻松饼
<iceland> 但是大多数人都只能当一辈子的龙套
<black_angel> what's wrong with amd4500?
<jyf1987> 好毛？
<jiero> jyf1987: 找到一根价值连城的毛发是很难的
<black_angel> 阴毛
<abinex> A45oo还压力大啊
<abinex> 那3850呢
<abinex> 不是鸭子雪梨么？
<jusss> Pudge: 我nv驱动能用了，mplayer也能用vdpau了
<iceland> 可是AMD4000系列已经停止官方支持了
<Pudge> jusss: 不用bbb？
<jusss> Pudge: 不用bbb, 官方319.17
<jyf1987> A10 6700 可以考虑下
<Pudge> jusss: 懒得弄，官方nv 3.10没法编译
<jyf1987> 过一阵去整个6700s
<Pudge> jusss: 而且温度高还费电
<jusss> Pudge: 3.9.9的能编译，3.10不能？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<adam8157> 帅胡呢?
<jusss> Pudge: GPU温度47
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e
 * pity 最后是从 github 上安装了 pycurl……
<iceland> jusss:不过AMD的这张显卡vaapi驱动好像也还能用
<jiero> adam8157:  你把帅胡拐走了
<jusss> iceland: ...我是n卡
<Pudge> jusss: 我独显只要启用，cpu就到55度以上
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 都一样
<Pudge> jusss: 所以，坚决不用，
<iceland> jussss:我的显卡常年60+，不通气的时候可有70+，不知道GPU和显卡是不是一回事
<Pudge> jusss: 又不玩3d， 咋都够用了
<iceland> 多了个s
<jusss> Pudge: 我glx一直装不上
<Pudge> jusss: 关了显卡电池能多用2小时，温度一直保持40读
<jusss> Pudge: 我还想xgl beryl看看3D效果
<Pudge> jusss: 没啥区别，集显足够跑3d特效了
<iceland> pudge:不用3d，一开网页，FLASH什么的，温度也能特别高
<jiero> cherrot adam8157 感觉美女太多了。
<jusss> Pudge: 我屏幕问题一直没解决，
 * jiero 不要看了。
<Pudge> iceland: 关独显，用chrome自带的flash看， 温度不会超过45
<Pudge> jusss: 外接试过了？
<jusss> Pudge: 待会试试modeline指定刷新频率，这个刷新频率跟分辨率有关？
<jusss> Pudge: 外接过了，一样，还是有问题
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 恩，可惜vmplayer貌似还有点问题哦
<Pudge> jusss: 没关系，一直60
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 现在的这个不是很完善
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 没问题啊，我用开源驱动
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 你用什么显卡
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 电池能多用30多分钟了，
<iceland> Pudge:我没独显，这玩意儿就是集显
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: N卡还是 A卡
<jusss> Pudge: 我见有人1024x768设85
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 双显卡 nv
<Pudge> iceland: 那温度高不了啊
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我没在意电池，本来就够用5个小时以上
<Pudge> iceland: 啥cpu
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 怎么切换呢
<iceland> Pudge：不知道为什么
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 怎么装双显卡的N卡驱动，有文字吗
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我本来4小时不到，关独显6小时，现在换了3.10,能到将近7小时
<iceland> Pudge:我的电脑散热很成问题，大概是这个原因，其实我硬件最低也只能达到45
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 能装啊，不过看人品，装了就一直是n卡开启，桌面也是用n卡，温度高，你要装？
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 恩，给我一个说明好不
<Pudge> iceland: 灰太多，清理
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 装N卡驱动的
<Pudge> jusss: 把你看的网页，发给他 sjd_zeus
<iceland> 等我查一下
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 你找不到了？
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 懒得找，反正 jusss 有，他刚装好nv驱动，不用bbb
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我没装，对了，你好像也装不了
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你是用3.10吧
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 那要再等等，现在header编译不过nv那个驱动
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 3.10.1
<jusss> Pudge: 为啥内核高了就不能编译nv
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我懒得等，直接用开源了，反正从来独显关闭
<sjd_zeus> jusss: 你怎么装的nv驱动的，给个介绍
<Pudge> jusss: header变了
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 你怎么装的开源的n卡驱动的
<jusss> sjd_zeus:
<jusss> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.17/README/index.html
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我之前折腾过，可惜没法开启
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Graphics Driver README and Installation Guide
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 直接装xorg nouveau啊，
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: nouveau + bumblebee
<jusss> Pudge: 开源的各种问题
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: 官方下载的闭源驱动
<jusss> Pudge: nouveau的kms问题让你的显示屏blank在启动时
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 只装nv官方驱动需要改xorg。conf
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 而且还需要xrandr 1.4版本以上
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: 还是闭源的好啊？
<Pudge> jusss: 我装nouveau只是为了bbb能正常工作
<Pudge> jusss: 根本不用独显，太热
<jusss> Pudge: bbb不是用nv官方驱动？
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: 要手工修改 xorg.conf 啊？ 如果一键安装就好了
<sjd_zeus> 官方的nv驱动支持optimus了？
<Pudge> iIlL10Oo: jusss 除了性能低一点，没啥区别啊
<sjd_zeus> debian下没有xorg.conf文件呀
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 好像支持，319.12
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: touch 一个
<Pudge> jusss: bbb随便你用官方驱动或者开源驱动啊
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 估计现在都没那个文件。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我去折腾一下官方驱动
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 初步支持，只是能让双显卡工作，但是会一直使用独显
<jiero> imtxc: 杂牌耳机同样有很多细节。听音乐，不过缺了某些。即使是高山流水也能大概听下来。
<jusss> Pudge: 我在看 潜伏，有点害怕，一个人看
<sjd_zeus> 那也可以呀
<sjd_zeus> 一直使用独显也没问题呀
<Pudge> jusss: 你是男人么
<sjd_zeus> 我去bios开启独显来折腾一下
<jusss> Pudge: 是男孩
<iceland> Pudge：清过好几次灰了，清灰后好一些，但是也基本维持在50度多，刚买回来的时候温度低一点，我这个cpu是AMD X2 M320，好像可以升级。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 那你装呗，反正我这里3.10 header没法编译官方驱动，只能3.9
<Pudge> iceland: 那就这样吧，amd发热是高
<iceland> Pudge：女生也不会看这个的
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 3.10可以装开源的？
<iceland> Pudge:是的
<Pudge> sj
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 可以
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 具体需要安装哪些包呢
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我就装的开源的+bbb
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 有说明吗
<iceland> Pudge:bbb是什么
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: bumblebee+xorg-video-nouveau
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 卸载掉bumblebee-nvidia 和nvidia-、
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 卸载掉bumblebee-nvidia 和nvidia-*
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 有一个问题，就是如果你optirun了， 退出程序后n卡无法自动关闭，还是开启状态，
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 需要手动关闭
 * jiero 感觉这个频道越来越缺女孩了。你们要负责任！！！
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 就是先卸载掉bumblebee-nvidia和nvidia-* 然后呢
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 然后装 xrog-video-nouveau驱动
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 就好了
<sjd_zeus> bumblebee不用装？
<Pudge> iceland: bumblebee，
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 要装啊，你不是已经装了么
<sjd_zeus> 没装呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 只用卸载bumblebee-nvidia; bumblebee 留着
<sjd_zeus> 只需要安装bumblebee+xorg-video-nouveau就可以了呗
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 怎么可能，你装了bumblebee-nvidia一定就装了bumblebee
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 恩
<sjd_zeus> 我没装bumblebee-nvidia呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你怎么用的双显卡？
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 自己装的nvidia官方驱动？那也可以，一样的
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 现在我是bios里面关了独显的
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我艹。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 那还说个叼，bios这么高级
<sjd_zeus> bios可以关闭独立显卡的呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 好多都不行，我的就不行
<abinex> Pudge: 早
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 有些笔记本没那么高级的BIOS
<Pudge> abinex: 早个蛋蛋
<abinex> Pudge: 淡淡的爱情
<abinex> 蛋蛋不在
<sjd_zeus> 我去重启下电脑试一下
<sjd_zeus> 开源驱动这么小？
<abinex> adam8157: 额，你在啊
<abinex> adam8157: 。。。
<sjd_zeus> 下载 1,020 kB，耗时 5秒 (184 kB/s)
<adam8157> im
<adam8157> eexpress: 帽子
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃居然回来了
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 闭源的130MB
<adam8157> abinex: 刚游泳晒太阳回来
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<abinex> adam8157: 我们这里下雨了，
<abinex> 在路边就可以游泳
<adam8157> abinex: 你在哪里
<abinex> 楼下的草地都成水鸟的天堂了
<abinex> adam8157: 在山体
<iIlL10Oo> 水鸟是什么
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<abinex> 在汕头
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你不是回大连了么
<abinex> iIlL10Oo 在水里觅食的鸟类
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 毛嘞
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 那今天请假干啥的
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 游泳+1
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我装了,怎么切换显卡呢
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: WFH啊，在twitter上直接说WFH乃不觉得太招摇嘛？
<abinex> iIlL10Oo 谁敢去游泳啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 这样而已啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: .
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: optirun 就是用独显跑程序
<abinex> 那水比黑水河还要黑
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 不然就是只用集显
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我今天请假游泳晒太阳了
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 是啊，万一有寄生虫
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<abinex> adam8157: 晒成古铜色了没
<adam8157> abinex: 没
<sjd_zeus> 你是说要开启一个程序的话，就要加上optirun了？
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 恩
<abinex> adam8157: 太阳不够猛啊
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 能不能设置成只用独立显卡呢
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 不能。。
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 加个前缀，可以写个白名单，或写个右键菜单
<adam8157> abinex: 游泳馆是室内的..
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 除非你不装bbb，只装nv闭源驱动
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:22 
<abinex> adam8157: 额，
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 除了玩游戏，用不到独显啊，你要整个桌面都用独显？
<sjd_zeus> root@sjd:~# optirun google-chrome
<abinex> 应该去晒太阳
<sjd_zeus> [  193.432047] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: bbb 是什么
<sjd_zeus> [  193.432087] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<sjd_zeus> 好像启动不了呀
<Pudge> iIlL10Oo: bumblebee
<abinex> 可以露天浴场那种
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 错误信息？
<abinex> 最好是海边，还有沙滩
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: o
<iIlL10Oo> g KMS not enabled
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: KMS not enabled (EE) [drm] |KMS not enabled| |...| from your kernel, or that some other kernel framebuffer driver is grabbing your video card before KMS can.
<abinex> 游累了，可以躺在沙滩上美美的晒太阳
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: optirun qq2012
<sjd_zeus> [  292.565752] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled
<sjd_zeus> [  292.565790] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<palomino|working> O_O
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 这个问题有的，网上有说明怎么弄
<sjd_zeus> Pudge:好的，我去搜一下怎么解决
<jyf1987> 不是所有的海边都有沙滩哈
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 是不是还要安装bumblebee-nvidia呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: nvidia和nouveau你只能选择装一个
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 一般你刚才那个问题都是发生在nouveau上面
<sjd_zeus> nouveau怎么才1m多呢
<sjd_zeus> 那我卸载掉nouveau用nvidia吧
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你可以试着装bumblebee-nvidia，如果能装上，就把nouveau卸载了
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 我是装不上， 3.10没法编译nv
<jiero> palomino|working: 你们办公室大不大？
<jiero> palomino|working: 有没有室内游泳池？
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜浩基当
<jiero> Pudge: 你们办公室大不大，有没有室内游泳池
<jiero> imtxc: 你们办公室大不大，有没有室内游泳池
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 办公室里面。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 有
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 既然有的办公室提供浴室，为什么不能提供游泳池
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。允许泡在水里工作么
<imtxc> jiero: 可以
<imtxc> jiero: 只要敢脱
<jiero> imtxc: 船？
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧我吹牛的
<jiero> imtxc: 只要别人不反对，我可以光着身子。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> jiero: 只要别人不反对，我希望我指定的人光着身子上班
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 哇 zach1 是 hp 的么
<tuzki> jiero, 工厂一般都有浴室和更衣室在一起，因为很嗅。
<jiero> tuzki: 哦
<Pudge> jiero: 木有
<jiero> tuzki: 那是什么工厂啊。
<jiero> Pudge: 好
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<tuzki> jiero, 办公室都有空调，所以不需要浴室。
<tuzki> jiero, 一般工厂都有。
<imtxc> jiero: 大部分工厂都有
<jiero> tuzki: 和这个没关系吧。想洗澡还在乎是否热？
<imtxc> jiero: 工厂热很多
<jiero> tuzki: imtxc 呃。我不懂呐。
<imtxc> jiero: 热水不是问题
<jiero> tuzki: 比如说，早晨来办公室洗澡
<tuzki> jiero, 组装车间，制造车间什么的，干完活有很多碎屑在身上。
<jiero> tuzki: 呃。
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我认识的在车间工作的，他们都有浴室
<tuzki> jiero, 早晨在家就洗了，还来办公室洗什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 下班洗
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=292560
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ 【说句心里话】要真想提高还得多横向的比一比 - 东方红自行车竞赛训练论坛 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<tuzki> 在家洗澡，钻进车里，到办公室吹空调，钻进车里，回家洗澡。
<imtxc> 有 emacs 党在没
<tuzki> 生活真乏味。
<tuzki> imtxc, emacs 党，半个算不。
<jusss> Pudge: 一个人看鬼片不是好事，有点害怕
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<tuzki> jusss, 一个人看鬼片在不怕，几个人看鬼片感觉其它人都是鬼，才可怕咧。
<zhangkun_> 请问下dolphi的挂载参数怎么改？
<jusss> tuzki: ...几个人一起看不害怕
<Pudge> jusss: 高中时候全班看the ring ，所有人躲在教室最后，被吓死
<Pudge> jusss: 后来自己没事一个人在家看，看睡着了
<jusss> Pudge: 没看过the ring
<tuzki> jusss, 在学校有一个早早就睡了，我们其它人在看咒怨，看到那鬼没有下巴，从楼梯上爬下来的时候，那个睡觉的人刚好醒来，看我们在干嘛。结果看到这一幕，说了一句‘我靠’。然后转身又睡去了。
<jusss> tuzki: 为什么日本的鬼都是用爬的？不懂
<tuzki> jusss, 因为下巴被猫吃掉了，还近视，扒在地上找下巴吧。
<jusss> tuzki: 。。。
<lainme> jusss: 没有骨头
<jusss> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 。。。喜欢看鬼片的孩子。
<jusss> 不可知论者
<jiero> 横死鬼喜欢趴着，飞来横祸
<lainme> jiero: 只看这个 https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%83%A1%E9%9D%88%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97
<^k^> lainme ⇪ t: 惡靈系列 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<abinex> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/245184.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 19岁中国女留学生在意大利被害 疑遭微信好友毒杀_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<abinex> 微信变成了危信
<jiero> lainme: 。。。其他的恐怖类的漫画你看的也不少哈。
<abinex> 约  火包  工具  变成了钓鱼工具
<jusss> abinex: 意大利用微信？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 前辈！
<jusss> abinex: 腾讯的东西？
<abinex> 满大街都在用
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：前辈~前辈~
<abinex> tx已经把这个国际化了
<jusss> abinex: tx在意大利有服务器？
<abinex> 正好用来钓鱼啊
<abinex> jusss: 有啥奇怪的
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> jusss: tx砸了很多钱做推广
<abinex> 特别是印度用户超级多
<jusss> abinex: tx在为印度的人口做贡献
<abinex> jusss: 你以后摇到奥巴马的小孩子都不一定哦
<abinex> LOL
<lainme> jiero: 其他多是悬疑推理之类的，不是恐怖啊
<jusss> lainme: 看过another?
<abinex> lainme: 小美
 * IsoaSFlus 你需要老虚
<jiero> lainme: 嗯。那种感觉是过程恐怖——像一些冒险游戏都不是为了恐怖而恐怖。。。
<lainme> jusss: 看过漫画
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 555前辈求鸟
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  求鸟？
<abinex> nyfair: 这位道长
<jiero> 理睬？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：就是理睬我
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 人家没鸟。。。
<abinex> nyfair:
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 但是第一次见这样的用法。。。求鸟？黄鹂么
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> ä½ 
<IsoaSFlus> out了
 * jiero 发现擦钢笔的橡皮不是非常好用，
<kisakimi> = =!
 * jiero 以前见到的都是很好用的，谁知道哪种牌子的好？
<kisakimi> 都容易擦破纸张。。。
 * jiero 这次买的是  辉柏嘉7016-40钢笔橡皮擦
 * jiero 以前弄的是一种比较软的
<kisakimi> 不如直接划掉错误的地方
<jiero> kisakimi: 哦什么的好。
<jiero> kisakimi: 画图比较麻烦。
<jiero> kisakimi: 不是写字
<jusss> abinex: 同学捡了个苹果咋破锁屏码
<abinex> jusss
<abinex> jusss: 你见的？
<jusss> abinex: 同学
<abinex> 是几位数字啊？
<jusss> abinex: 不知？怎么有方法？
<sjd_zeus> bbb双显卡搞不定呀
<kisakimi> jiero: 百度一下看看把。。。我不是太了解橡皮。。
<abinex> 有个办法可以
<jusss> abinex: 怎么搞？
<abinex> 那就是用树莓派之类的装置攻击进去
<jusss> abinex: 不懂
<abinex> 或者用社科工程
<jusss> abinex: 为啥要树莓派
<abinex> jusss: 在树莓派上运行一些代码啊
<IsoaSFlus> 同问
<abinex> 网上有介绍的
<jusss> abinex: 那跟苹果有啥关系
<abinex> 可以秒杀IOS
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在/etc/fstab添加了新swap的uuid后无法启动，改回来也没用，跪求大神解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445926 一开始安装ubuntu时不小心把swap设置成了40G，后来用gparted改成1G多，还移动、扩大了D盘，可以正常启动，但是swap在系统监视器里看不见。然后根据http://m.baidu.com/from=844b/bd_page_type=1/s
<^k^> sid=0/uid=DCC4D9D53FA42E01939738537F218A93/pu=sz%401320_1001%2Cta%40iphone_2_4.0_3_%2Cusm%400/baiduid=0F41A301EEE …
<IsoaSFlus> 树莓pi不就是跑linux的arm机器么
<abinex> 你攻破ios的系统后获取了权限，就可以将系统恢复到原厂状态
<jyf> d/quit
<kisakimi> 不如直接走硬件阿。。。
<jusss> kisakimi: 怎么走
<abinex> 还有一种就是用icloud帐号
<abinex> 重新设置秘密
<jusss> abinex: 为什么要用树莓派，不懂，跟系统有关？
<abinex> 密码
<jusss> abinex: 捡的咋知道icloud号
<abinex> jusss: 看有没有蓝牙
<abinex> 搜看蓝牙的名字
<jusss> abinex: 你认为iphone能没蓝牙吗，不过一般谁会开蓝牙。。。
<abinex> 也有的连续输入10次密码错误，里面的数据就会被清除掉
<abinex> jusss: 搜蓝牙的名字，是希望可以了解主人的相关信息
<abinex> 说不定可以获取与ID相关的帐号
<jiero> roylez: 现在余额宝的资金不足以大规模支撑了。
<jusss> abinex: 了解主人叫啥有什么用，你知道我叫啥，你也不可能知道我邮箱地址呀，总来没实名注册过
<abinex> 知道电子邮件帐号。想办法重新设置秘密
<abinex> 密码
<abinex> jusss: 知道一个人的名字就有可能知道他的很多资料哦
<abinex> 社会工程学就是这方面的
<farfatfay> 如果只是想解开密码自己用的话,刷个机就可以了,当然里面的数据就全没了
<imtxc> jusss: 千万别吧数据弄没了
<imtxc> jusss: 我在草榴上等你发图
<farfatfay> 如果是越狱的机器我记得有默认ssh账号密码可以登陆的
<imtxc> jusss: 先连接上电脑看能不能把照片和视频搞出来
<abinex> http://mobile.pconline.com.cn/332/3326987.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 苹果iOS曝USB漏洞 可通过充电器植入病毒_D部落手机资讯更新_太平洋电脑网PConline
<abinex> 美国佐治亚理工学院网络安全专家研究发现，苹果的USB系统存在漏洞，用经过改装的特殊充电器，黑客可以在一分钟之内，将恶意程序植入到iPhone中
<jusss> abinex: 你是nsa之类的机构的话当然可以，在天朝你甚至可以直接向邮箱提供商要他的账号密码，有资源的人才能社会工程
<abinex> jusss: 黑客也可以利用社会工程学
<abinex> 人肉搜索就是其中的一种了
<abinex> 你只要上网，就会在网上留下很多痕迹
<jiero> 浦发银行网站竟然垮了。
<abinex> jusss: 可以把里面的号码卡取出来，
<abinex> 放到别的手机，看里面是什么号码
<abinex> 如果手机号码卡没有设置开机PIN的话
<jusss> farfatfay: 好刷吗
<farfatfay> 直接下固件用itunes恢复啊
<jusss> farfatfay: 哦
<jusss> 啥时候我也能捡个苹果呀，唉
<abinex> 我和我的小伙伴惊呆了
<abinex> jusss:  有人拿几个苹果平板电脑来卖，不知道是哪里弄来的
<abinex> 都是全新
<abinex> 卖的很便宜
<abinex> 1500
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> 说是仿照的山寨版iPadmini
<cnfczn> 弄双袜子打个苹果标,也能多卖10块钱.
<abinex> 里面的菜单和图标都是和苹果一样的
<abinex> 我和同事看了很久都没看出是个山寨版啊
<abinex> 应该是个真的苹果平板
<farfatfay> 是不是真苹果产,连下iTunes不就知道了
<abinex> farfatfay: 在大街上啊
<abinex> 连什么iTunes
<farfatfay> abinex 那就没办法了
<abinex> 想了很久都没想明白是怎么回事啊
<abinex> 明明是真的苹果平板，他居然当成山寨平板低价卖掉
<farfatfay> 也许是那种验机时候是真机,交钱后掉包的把戏
<abinex> 我和同事以为这个卖的人肯定不懂这个是真的苹果平板啊
<abinex> 心中暗暗窃喜
<farfatfay> 路上经常有人低价兜售高档手机就是这个伎俩
<abinex> 结果还真是这样啊
<abinex> 拿来看的是真的平板
<abinex> 买回来的居然是个在网上报价399的
<abinex> 山寨版水果
<Betach> abinex, 恭喜你
<abinex> 我和我的小伙伴惊呆了
<abinex> 国人造假能力世界排名第2的话，没其他国家敢第一啊
<Betach> abinex, 你确定小伙伴是惊呆了而不是受某种刺激可耻的硬了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • gnome下无法启动thunderbird http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445928 小弟刚刚安装了gnome版的13.04。因为一直用thunderbird，所以就没有理会默认的evolution。但安装后的thunderbird却怎么也启动不了。打开后只在“活动”那里出现一下，一两秒钟就消失不见了。偶然的一次尝试发现在终端里用sodu thu
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 前辈在么……
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 哪个混蛋欺负你了？
 * nyfair 最近悟了，电脑坏了自己修，注定孤独一生啊
<IsoaSFlus> 555前辈你终于来了
<IsoaSFlus> 上次我加你那个qq没反应的说
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 为什么我是前辈
<nyfair> 我webqq没看到啊，你告诉我我来加
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：我96年的
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 好吧
<IsoaSFlus> 我qq设置了禁止任何人添加我为好友的……我现在手机……不知道怎么取消
<IsoaSFlus> 所以前辈，还是我再加你一次吧
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 你加我的时候我没收到任何提示
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 875339306
<IsoaSFlus> 额……
<IsoaSFlus> 哦~
<nyfair> ok
<abinex> http://www.36kr.com/p/204716.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 新版Nexus 7下周到货零售商，32GB版售价269.99美元 | 36氪
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我HP的DV4不知道下什么版本的ubuntu！求大神指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445929 我是英伟达Geforce gt 635M的显卡2G独显，加2G集成inter显卡。处理器是inter i53230m。系统用的是Win7 64位的。现在想装ubuntu的12版系统，但是有好几个版本，什么amd和i3希望大家帮我看看装那个。。不懂勿扰谢谢
<^k^> 。QQ425408165 统计信息: 发表于 由 janeann — 2013-07-19 17:36
<jusss> 谁来加加我。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:14 
 * nyfair 召唤脚本小子，移除文件夹下所有文件的时间戳
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 为何我的chrome可以使用java http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445930 超级奇怪，我的一台机器上，debian7 test +chrome Version 26.0.1410.63 ,chrome 里面没有做链接到 libnpjp2.so ；为何在这种情况下还可以在chrome中启动java呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-07-19 18:20
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • failed to run pyrun http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445931 下了13.04 和12.04的 都不行 用的wubi安装 电脑是联想b490 windows 8 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdfullsun — 2013-07-19 18:21
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 重启后网络用不了，折腾快一个月了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445932 准备上Arch，在虚拟机上，在本机硬盘上，折腾了一个多月。还是不能成功。 目前最大问题是重启之后没有网络。安装进行不下去，只有一个字符界面的基本系统。 对着Wiki试了几遍，有几处没看明白，问问： 1.“注意
<^k^> : 如果需要连接无线网络，请选中wireless_tools软件包。一些无线接口还需要 ndiswrap …
<abinex> 还没拿到手的iPadmini在官网上查询已经激活了
<abinex> 这咋回事啊
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助，安装sage时，lzma文件解压出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445933 本人刚开始接触ubuntu. 求助，安装sage时，遇到无法解压的问题。报错如下 Code: $ sudo tar --lzma -xvf sage-5.10-linux-32bit-ubuntu_13.04-i686-Linux.tar.lzma xz: (stdin): 文件格式无法识别 tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error
<^k^> is not recoverable: exiting now </div&g
<snpresent_> hello
<^k^> snpresent_:点点点.  19:12 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04 如何恢复桌面默认设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445934 昨天用compiz进行桌面设置，结果就悲剧了，左侧的unity没有了，顶层的状态栏也没有了。 请问各位大侠如何恢复啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwxsit — 2013-07-19 19:36
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 放心，帅胡安好。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 怎么了
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 他只是暂时不来irc了
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 谁？
<jiero|knOckOut> itm
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 算了。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: ？？
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 我太弱了
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 怎么了啊？
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 我可能要继续给家里买澳洲牛奶。。。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 豪
 * jiero|knOckOut 助力 毁灭中国的牛奶经济
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 澳洲牛奶不比国产贵
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 牛奶不好喝。。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 凉下来泡咖啡+可可好啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 你不喝鲜牛奶是感觉不到的，纯牛奶都不好喝。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 而且，一旦要去煮就不好喝了。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 喝凉的
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 反正我不喝
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 你不喝咖啡，不吃冰淇淋，不喝可可么。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 吃冰淇淋
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 。。。直接用牛奶做冰淇淋我都干过。
<imtxc> ，，
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 我找到我dos时代的游戏光盘一张
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 我没用过dos着。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 是盗版光盘，据说当时12元人民币一张。
<jiero|knOckOut> 2倍速光驱和4倍速光驱~哈哈
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 春哥是你的leader嘛？
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: ccui?
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: .
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 以前是, 他是 intern leader
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 怎么了?
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 看你好像很怕他的样子呢，lol
<iMadper> lol
<iMadper> title高的, 我都怕
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 没见你怕过壕基铛
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 所以, 我只敢欺负bluezd
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 难怪不撸不来了
<jiero|knOckOut> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 壕基当也怕, 不过没有ccui的title高呀
<jiero|knOckOut> iMadper: 为啥欺负 bluezed 啊
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 他现在开心着呢
<iMadper> jiero|knOckOut: bluezd槽点太多.
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 春哥只是senior吧？
<jiero|knOckOut> iMadper: 他比你大一届对把？
<iMadper> jiero|knOckOut: 是的.
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<jiero|knOckOut> iMadper: 你就欺负比你大一点的。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总，跑8km压力好大啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 吧你的 mu4e 配置扔给我
<iMadper> jiero|knOckOut: :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 不.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 吃饭呢, 懒得双手操作电脑
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹
<imtxc> 单手打字，还说吃饭。
<imtxc> 这个频道里面你找到一个相信你的人出来。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有小鸡鸡
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 就是用 shell 不怎么给力
<imtxc> 应该是我不会用
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 和你最铁的是 iMadper 了吧。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: P
<iMadper> imtxc: 我很少用emacs的shell
<iMadper> jiero|knOckOut: imtxc 的女朋友是 bluezd
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃用emacs， 用shell的时候还用 xterm?
<imtxc`> 恩
<iMadper> jiero|knOckOut: 但是bluezd的男朋友是 qiao
<john123_> 问一下大家UBUNTU下面有什么好的备份工具？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc`> jiero|knOckOut: 你不懂
 * iMadper 排骨糖泡饭! 太好吃了!
<jiero|knOckOut> 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> bluezd 是女的？
<imtxc`> iMadper  jiero|knOckOut  å¼±
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc` 是啥？
<imtxc`> iMadper: 推荐个配色过来
<imtxc`> jiero|knOckOut: 他是 iMadper 的男朋友啊
<jiero|knOckOut> ...
<iMadper> imtxc`: gray30
<imtxc`> test
<^k^> imtxc`:点点点.  20:14 
<jiero|knOckOut> teach 已经用了 点和线作为图形基本。。。
<imtxc> testtest`: ...
<jiero|knOckOut> 还有什么可以用而不同呢。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
<jiero|knOckOut> 想不到了！！！
<zhchbin> "iMadper 的男朋友啊".. iMadper不介绍下？
<john1234> test
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 难怪乃说不撸现在开心着呢。原来找到好机油了。
<^k^> john1234:点点点.  20:15 
<iMadper> zhchbin: 滨神... 要厚道...
<imtxc> testtest`: ...
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 是的.
<jiero|knOckOut> 好热好热。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 不撸最近的嘈点特别多, 下周继续调侃他.
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: 。你妹
<zhchbin> 问iMadper个问题先：linux下监听键盘某些键。。除了用X11的API，或者用dbus，还有没有其他方式？
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats 又要被气走了吗？
<testtest`> 不gaoji啊
<iMadper> zhchbin: 各种图形库都有呀.
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 求内幕
<maplebeats_> jiero|knOckOut: ?
<maplebeats_> what happend
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 说不得...
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 媒婆
<zhchbin> iMadper: GTK+是没有的。。。
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 悄悄的说
<testtest`> iMadper: 快吃饭
<maplebeats_> 最近我遇见个非常奇怪的问题
<iMadper> zhchbin: 稍等, 有个轻量级别的库....
<testtest`> iMadper: 吃了给我发配置
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats_ 感觉立刻就能把你气走
<maplebeats_> 想请教你们
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 不好, 现在还没解禁...
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 等解禁了
<maplebeats_> jiero|knOckOut: 我干嘛生气
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats_ 不知道。。。
<zhchbin> iMadper: 类似keylogger，不能用库啊亲。。。。
<iMadper> zhchbin: 不能用库?!
<iMadper> zhchbin: .... 那你安个摄像头, 录下来别人怎么按键的吧....
<iMadper> zhchbin: 这东西不用库, 我不会了..
<zhchbin> iMadper:是的啊，我现在知道的方式有些缺点。。所以想找找其他的。
<maplebeats_> 我有一台服务器，运行一段时间后。。。sshd/syslog/cron等服务就全挂掉了，但是上机器重启相关进程就能恢复
<maplebeats_> 出现这种情况是因为OOM吗？
<iMadper> zhchbin: https://github.com/engla/keybinder   我用的这个.
<maplebeats_> 上面确实会跑很多个resin业务- -
<iMadper> maplebeats_: oom的话, dmesg会告诉你的.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<testtest`> iMadper: 有个问题，比如我有一个项目的目录是  ~/projs , 我用 emacs 的 ctags 或者 gtags 的时候，怎么指定项目的根目录就是 ~/projs 呢？
<zhchbin> iMadper:LoL，我好像看过了。。
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 哦，那就不是OOM
<iMadper> testtest`: 有ejb
<iMadper> testtest`: 不过我不用ctags, 我用cscope.
<maplebeats_> 我都已经找到了内核组的人来看过了，都没找到具体原因。。。
<iMadper> testtest`: cscope支持从ejb读取路径, 也支持自己设置路径.
<maplebeats_> 有人遇见过这种扯淡的问题么- -
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 什么信息都没?!
<imtxc> iMadper: ejb 跟
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟 java 有什么关系
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 是的。。。因为syslog也挂掉了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那就是别的名字. ecb?
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 那是systemd的bug?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 没用那个插件
 * iMadper 艹, 吃饭呢, 别跟我说话!
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 提示很少，其中一个是cron的fork error
<imtxc> iMadper: ping
<maplebeats_> 不可能。。。我们压根没用systemd
<imtxc> iMadper: pong
<imtxc> iMadper: pipipapa
<maplebeats_> 我也在想是不是init程序的原因
<zhchbin> iMaper:就是要这个时候，不过相信你喷不出来的！
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 但是为毛还能正常上机器，在上面重启服务之后就好了
<maplebeats_> 就没有哪位大大遇见过？
<maplebeats_> 什么情况下会导致所有系统服务失效。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats_: systemctl stop *
<maplebeats_> iMadper: = =。。
<testtest`> test
<^k^> testtest`:点点点.  20:28 
<maplebeats_> 好烦啊，这个问题不解决掉。下周不好搞哎
 * iMadper 吃饱了!
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 吃饱了帮我想想办法
<maplebeats_> 蛋蛋呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 吃饱了帮我写配置
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 还没下班呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己看mu4e的文档, 很值得一看.
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 下了
 * iMadper 大爱排骨...
<iMadper> imtxc: 打算买牛尾, 明天炖着吃.
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有个问题呢，就是我用了  evil 那个模拟vim快捷键的插件，但是在 mu4e 里面不好用，给我来句配置，用 mu4e 的时候，不用那个插件
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用evil
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接给mu4e写个hook就行了.
<iMadper> imtxc: hook就是disable evil的
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 8km对你小菜啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 不行，跑完腿疼。
<imtxc> iMadper: 不会。。。
<maplebeats_> 你们都无视我了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 跟骑车完全不一样。
<maplebeats_> 烦
<maplebeats_> 女朋友也无视我了
<iMadper> imt
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: DC的视频下完了不？ 还有nexus和storage的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 没给mu4e写过东西, 不知道这货有啥hook
<imtxc> iMadper: 顺便帮我写这么一句，配两个 stmp 帐号，如果是给 @aaa.com 发送或者回复邮件的话，用 @aaa.com 的邮箱 ，其他的用 gmail 邮箱发。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个不好写, 得查不少东西. 不知道smtp的接口.
<imtxc> smtp...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个跟 smtp 没关系吧其实。。
<iMadper> imtxc: send mail
<iMadper> imtxc: 调用的send mail. 不过其实是mu4e传入的参数应该
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得查.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在 mutt 里面，用 send-hook 就可以
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e-compose-hook
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/Compose-hooks.html   这里
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Compose hooks - mu4e user manual
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，好，现在emacs基本能用了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 给插件写代码, 不好写. 谁知道插件的作者喜欢怎么命名函数/hook/变量
<iMadper> imtxc: 得查. 所以我都懒得写.
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是有邮件了之后，就要 mu index --maildir=~/Maildir 么
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用....
<imtxc> iMadper: 那以后 offlineimap 收到邮件怎么更新啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥.... 你自己去看看mu4e的手册吧....
<imtxc> o...
<imtxc> iMadper: 在看，没找到自动 mu4e-update-index 的
<iMadper> imtxc: 从头看到尾.
<iMadper> imtxc: 绝对有, 我都看到了
<imtxc> 倒是找到消息提醒的了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: (setq mu4e-update-interval 220)
<iMadper>  
<imtxc> 定时的啊。。。
<imtxc> 这就不如 mutt 高端了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你oflineimap不是定时的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西, 定时让你的offlineimap收邮件, 收完直接gentiana
<imtxc> iMadper: offlineimap 已经定时了。。。， 这个再定时的话， 最大时间就成了 2t 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西自动调用offlineimap
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁让你给offlineimap定时了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: offlineimap deamon 模式啊，很好用啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在用不到了
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 他直接帮你操作offlineimap了
<imtxc> 那就不能用 offlineimap 的 quick sync 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡!
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟quick sync有个毛线关系?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 照样用呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫那儿那么多吐嘈?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我没有运行 emacs 的时候，就不给我同步邮件了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开emacs, 你都没办法看邮件, 有啥值得同步的?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，你妹，给我个现成的配置又不死人。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有tmd的一堆密码
<imtxc> 我都抄了这么多了，....
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: dc的下完了
<Pudge> iMadper: 昨天弄了一晚上，终于破解了一个密码，运气不错，好爽
<iMadper> Pudge: .. ...
<imtxc> Pudge: 000?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我准备去把自己家的网取消了
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月又省30
<iMadper> Pudge: 坐等人家路由坏....
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我继续破解几个，做备用
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 不至于吧...
<Pudge> imtxc: ？
<Pudge> iMadper: 反正电脑放着也是放着，
<Pudge> iMadper: 密码包我都拿到了，就是还没跑密码
<Pudge> iMadper: 晚上不关机，跑出来几个是几个
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫怎么有当伪emacs用户了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 忘了。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: wpa2太牛逼，如果运气不好的话，我的4核cpu理论上要跑459393563900931144994年才能找到密码。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<iMadper> Pudge: 确实理论破解时间是很长的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 运气好一下就找到了。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 太拼人品
<Pudge> iMadper: 我现在只破wpa的
<Pudge> iMadper: wpa2放弃
<iMadper> Pudge: 以后直接mac过滤好了
<iMadper> Pudge: 白名单指肚
<iMadper> 制度
<maplebeats1> iMadper: 如果你女朋友打游戏，你表明了想和她一起玩。但是她经常把你忘记/无视，或者直接把你从游戏里踢掉。。你会怎么样
<iMadper> maplebeats1: 懒得回答
<Pudge> iMadper: 邻居都是小白，不知道啥叫mac
<lainme> maplebeats1: 因为你水平太高了
<l0o0> 大家好，我装了个zsh，装在自己指定的一个目录，不过我在用chsh的时候遇到，那个目录不存在。不知道有什么办法可以解决
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且这边的网络都是服务商给的猫，禁用mac功能的不多
<iMadper> Pudge: 你也就欺负欺负人家...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你们那里网速好不?
<cherrot> maplebeats1, 么么哒 下班了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 挺好，一般都是64m+带宽的adsl
 * iMadper 我艹, 你们都几点下班呀? cherrot maplebeats1 
<cherrot> maplebeats1, rtx下麻花 让他给我加薪 nnnd
<cherrot> iMadper, 我还没下班
<Pudge> iMadper: 宽带没装过
<iMadper> Pudge: adsl上的了64m?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩
<cherrot> iMadper, 你先暖床吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 看公司，有的公司就给20
<iMadper> Pudge: 中国这边, adsl到12mb就不稳定了.
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<cherrot> iMadper, 噗。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你们那边线路好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚来的时候也很惊
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 线路好....
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在坏毛病养成了，下东西单线程不到1m/s的直接换下载点
 * cherrot 色大象脾气越来越糟了
<maplebeats> 烦
<maplebeats> 烦
<maplebeats> 烦
<cherrot> maplebeats, 烦毛， 给我rtx麻花，让他给我加薪 nnnnnnnnd
<iMadper> Pudge: 我家满速才2mb +
<Pudge> maplebeats: 啥游戏，dota？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你的64mb, 不是无线速率吧?!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 按F12后只有光驱和硬盘选项没有U盘（在其它电脑可以U盘启动），是不是Bios问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445936 虽然用wubi的live cd装了ub，但是出问题就没法用U盘修复了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sd89456123 — 2013-07-19 21:21
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥意思？
<Pudge> iMadper: wifi？那东西看网卡啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在随便不都是100m以上无线网卡么
<iMadper> Pudge: 64的adsl... 好怪.... adsl2+貌似上64mb都比较难.
<Pudge> iMadper: 不懂这些，合同上写的
<l0o0> 我去ubuntu-tw提问去
<Pudge> iMadper: 实际速度有多少也没人去管，反正很快。。
<iMadper> l0o0: 去吧.
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, gaoji!
<Pudge> iMadper: 迅雷啥的10m速度很经常
<iMadper> Pudge: 果然吃洋米饭的, 就是厉害.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这还用迅雷....
<Pudge> iMadper: 不用迅雷最快也就2,3m啊
<StarBrilliant> Ubuntu官网又在倒计时了
<StarBrilliant> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<iMadper> Pudge: 10mb基本就是你路由器的限制了 .
<Pudge> iMadper: 还是迅雷牛逼
<^k^> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.ubuntu.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 为期四天的狂欢节.
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: ubuntu裸妹狂欢节.
<StarBrilliant> sevk刚刚是在卖萌么
<StarBrilliant> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是这边下国内的东西，电信的资源很快，网通铁通啥的完全下不动，
<Pudge> iMadper: 基本到不了10k的速度，不知道是不是被限制了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道... 电信/网通  我在国内都搞不明白....
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是不同的运营商么？ 还是其实都是中国电信， 网通铁通算2级
<cherrot> Pudge, 其实就看分给你的IP
<Pudge> iMadper: 反正这边都是法国电信的网络， 其他运营商全部都是2级
<cherrot> Pudge, NAT过N次的 BT电驴一般就别想了
<Pudge> cherrot: 就是单线程啊，这边bt电驴啥的不敢用
<Pudge> cherrot: 随时可能被封
<cherrot> Pudge, 旋风离线 lol
<iMadper> Pudge: 网通/电信/教育网 一级... 其他的二级
<Pudge> iMadper: 怀念大学时候的教育网
<Pudge> iMadper: 速度蹭蹭蹭的，打dota 0 延迟
<Pudge> iMadper: 下载bt资源，速度到不了5m以上的都是渣渣
<iMadper> Pudge: 30mb/s bt
<iMadper> pud
<Pudge> iMadper: 太给力
<iMadper> Pudge: 一般能到硬盘的速度.
<Pudge> iMadper: 那时候最缺的就是硬盘空间
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 那会儿硬盘不到1t都
<Pudge> iMadper: 天天就是挂bt， 下满了就删，接着下
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧... 我倒是没有..
<Pudge> iMadper: 哪里还1t， 都没听说过这个单位。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 那时候250m硬盘对我们就是顶级配置了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我刚入学的时候, 我宿舍一个人的机器是1t的, 惊为高富帅. (台式机)
<Pudge> iMadper: 大学毕业2年我才接触到T这个单位。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 那会儿还没有高富帅这个词...
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 那时候有个液晶就是高副帅了
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且那时候比的都还是液晶的反应速度。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 便宜点的2000左右的14寸液晶，鼠标划过会有拖影。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 遇到问题了。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<imtxc> iMadper: C 不了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: c不了?!
<imtxc> message must be non-nil...
<Pudge> imtxc: C啥， C主机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你直接按C, 直接提示这个?!
<imtxc> Pudge: &Compose a new message.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: (require 'smtpmail)   你写了没?
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然写了
<Pudge> imtxc: gmail？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5890804/
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道.... 我没有设置啥呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 找到原因了，是我没有配置第二个 smtp 邮箱。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 密码不是在 .authinfo 里面嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我硬编码进去了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的emacs配置文件里, 满满的密码
<freeflying> iMadper: 我有一堆破旧，去哪里能出掉
<iMadper> freeflying: 破旧的啥呀... 这个我真不了解...
<cherrot> freeflying, 镜头有么
<iMadper> cherrot: 米人.
<imtxc> freeflying:  送我算了
<fracting> cherrot 有收到我的邮件吗？
<cherrot> iMadper, 困死爹了
<cherrot> fracting, 这两天连续加班 还没看邮箱 回家我瞅一下  你测完了？
<fracting> 我workaround了两个bug，接下来需要有帐号才能测了
<freeflying> iMadper: 没，kindle 两个，一个dx, 一个7
<iMadper> freeflying: kindle, 要不要收呢... ...
<cherrot> fracting, 辛苦辛苦！ 太感谢了  我尽快回复。
<cherrot> fracting, 两个bug的意思就是目前运行不起来？
<iMadper> cherrot: workaround呀!
<cherrot> iMadper, 不懂～～
<iMadper> cherrot: 是说, 有临时解决的办法了. 在bug没有修复的情况下
<fracting> workaround两个bug之后可以运行，可以显示登录界面
<cherrot> iMadper, soga 专业QA啊   谢谢 fracting  周末愉快哦
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩, 不怎么专业的qa . 其实, workaround是sa干的活吧?
<freeflying> iMadper: 还有128G ssd一个，无线路由两个，notebook 2个
<fracting> 没有帐号密码没办法继续测试，就算有帐号密码，有问题也是等用户测试报上来，开发者不可能亲自去花时间玩游戏的 ：）
<iMadper> freeflying: 都是好东西, 以后我直接去你家买东西得了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在就注销我的taobao/易讯/京东帐号去
<cherrot> fracting, 恩 周末我正好有时间  试一下能不能运行
<imtxc> iMadper: 侯总有 kindle dxg
<iMadper> imtxc: 太大, 不喜欢
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 1k转给你吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 无限路由什么型号
<fracting> cherrot 到时候麻烦你给Wine报bug，跟进这几个bug，不然时间长了bug就没人注意了
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.tootoo.cn/product-1026881.html  想买来明天炖着吃.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 乌拉圭牛尾 约1kg/袋-沱沱工社
<imtxc> freeflying: 我有新工作之后，如果还在就出给我。。。
<cherrot> fracting, 没问题 :)
<fracting> imtxc 是tualatrix吗？
<imtxc> fracting: 不认识
<fracting> o ：）
<imtxc> iMadper: 不对
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的说法有问题嘛。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥说法?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有运行 emacs 的时候，我得知道有新邮件来了啊？
<iMadper> imtxc:  我没有机器开着, 但是emacs没跑的时候.
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 我不是很在乎.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我幸苦弄的 awesome 托盘的邮件提醒就没用了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: notify-send... 多简单....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不是美国总统, 没那么重要的邮件需要处理...
<imtxc> iMadper: notify-send 不高级
<cherrot> fracting, 不是  好久不见 tualatrix呢
<cherrot> fracting, 哦对 他和adam是同事了吧。。
<freeflying> imtxc: linksys wrt54g2v1
<freeflying> imtxc: 还有个华为的，代adsl/wifi一体的
 * iMadper 睡觉去! 
<imtxc> linksys 这个是天线很长的这货？
<fracting> 啊，tualatrix去红帽了？
 * cherrot 擦。。我还没下班 你们就睡了。。。
<cherrot> fracting, adam跳canonical了
<fracting> 啊？？
<fracting> 不过tualatrix离开canonical了
<cherrot> fracting, soga
<imtxc> 这色大象。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 内置天线的
<imtxc> freeflying: 能刷 openwrt 不...
<imtxc> 或者 ddwrt
<imtxc> freeflying: 能的话我收了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我的一个路由砖了，一个路由半小小时死机一次
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 帽子那边有像样的工作么？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 目测木有啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 刷了ddwrt
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 为啥，发个列表看看呗
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你上ea6500吧
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 我手里的列表都是内部链接啊。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 你妹
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 乃去帽帽主页上搜吧。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 真心都是内部地址，外面访问不了
<freeflying> roylez_: 乃要去帽帽？
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 链接
<roylez_> freeflying: 找不到工作啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 太壕了。搞不起那玩意。
<freeflying> roylez_: 我还求你带路进18摸呢
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://jobs.redhat.com/
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ⇪ t: Red Hat Jobs - Explore Open Source Career Opportunities & Apply Online
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你这种高帅富必须配这个啊
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: http://jobs.redhat.com/
<roylez_> freeflying: 刚裁了一大坨，你还来
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 发错了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 拉倒吧，乃才应该ea6500的。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我用水星儿就行了。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你家里那么多设备
<imtxc> freeflying: 多钱出啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 上次给你跑的netperf如何
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/virtualization-solution-sales-professional-beijing-beijing-china-job-1-3798483
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ⇪ ti: Virtualization Solution Sales Professional job in Beijing, Beijing - at Red Hat
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 忘了 @_@
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 只有俩，有个砖了修不上，就扔那了。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你看着给，合适就发给你
<imtxc> freeflying: 新的多少钱啊
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 居然还要RHCE？？？
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个新的没了
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 那渣玩意不要太简单。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/solution-architect-beijing-beijing-china-job-2-3775543
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Solution Architect job in Beijing, Beijing - at Red Hat
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 这个，能work from home么，北京就免了
<cherrot> roylez_, 真羡慕 你这大蛀虫
<roylez_> cherrot: 我怎么又蛀虫了？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 目测不行
<cherrot> roylez_, 在家工作 还不包养我
<roylez_> cherrot: 不能WFH的工作，干个毛劲
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 不过不清楚那边的情况，帽帽在魔都有个office
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 有门路帮我问问不？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 帮你？！ 您竟然要来帽帽？
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 摩根斯坦利那渣渣，别人帮我推荐俩，都因为hiring freeze没消息了
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 帽帽海外的职位，你帮我推荐，有戏不？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 不知道。。。 内部有推荐系统可以把简历扔上去。但是有没有效果就不知道了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 帮我投这个 http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/systems-architect-datacentre-specialist-brisbane-queensland-australia-job-1-3311860
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Systems Architect (Datacentre Specialist) job in Brisbane, Queensland - at Red Hat
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 呦呦，布里斯班。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 恩，在那边呆了2年
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 简历，和一份简单说明，描述你觉得你为啥能胜任这个position。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 几句话那种就行
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 基渣你的邮箱呢？
<freeflying> roylez_: 真要来北京啊
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 内推这事儿壕基铛最在行啊。丫还收到过VP的感谢信。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 搞毛
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 那哥们已经滚粗了
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 嗯，他该去当HR
<freeflying> 你妹的，手机不行了，听筒挂了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃不是有蓝牙？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 只能用蓝牙了
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 卖一个 roylez_ 这样的C*O, 乃能不能分几十 w$ 的好处费啊
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 那就得看 roylez_ 给不给俺了。 lol
<roylez_> imtxc: 必须给的，冥钞
<imtxc> roylez_: ..
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 唉唉唉，填推荐表的网页怎么找不见了呢。。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 找到了。不过这个职位已经挂了一年了呢。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 表示怀疑还有木有了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: .....
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 发给你了，不管了
<roylez_> imtxc: http://foaas.com/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Fuck Off As A Service (FOAAS)
<imtxc> .............
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 好吧，忘了说那个说明是要以我的角度写的。。。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 我改改算了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: ....
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 侬要负责啊
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: http://foaas.com/
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac742840
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 高房价下的中国明天会是怎样 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 这声音像不像 hamo
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席好文采。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 啊，想起来了。乃那段介绍和简历乃自己贴。我填一个表，然后自动发一封邮件让你去申请。
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac741728
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 盘点战斗民族各种傻缺人士 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: ....
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，以前不是这样的啊，还要我来贴简历的
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 你太不专业了啊
<imtxc> cpu 不够，看 avfun 堪忧。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 。。。。。。疼啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 看不下去了
<roylez_> imtxc: 第一个弱爆了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 帮我也贴个啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 第二个就不敢看了
<imtxc> 果然战斗民族啊。。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 乃看完了？
<roylez_> imtxc: 看完了
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: We've sent your friend an email inviting them to apply for this job. Tell them to (1) watch their inbox for the email, and then (2) apply using the referral URL.
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: If they're qualified for the role, they will hear from us within 5 business days after they apply.
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: roylez_ 什么情况!!!
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 木问题，哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: lol
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 有节操啊，5工作日
<cherrot> 下班了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac741728
<cherrot> roylez_, 晚安。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣死一边去
<gfrog_not_here> cherrot: 我擦，这都半夜了
 * gfrog_not_here 互联网行业的苦逼们
 * cherrot @_@
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 你看上哪个了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃也要Brisbane那个？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/systems-architect-datacentre-specialist-brisbane-queensland-australia-job-1-3311860
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Systems Architect (Datacentre Specialist) job in Brisbane, Queensland - at Red Hat
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 渣席要去袋鼠国呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的移民申请批了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个不影响的吧，如果他们想要就可以成
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 贵司给工作签不? 求推荐!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 带上我啊!!!
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: adam8157 对，那边有公司接收更好办移民啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 。。。你自己知道神马状况
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们公司有人直接申请澳大利亚IBM的职位，直接过去了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 想啊，可惜人家不要
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 那帝都的？
 * imtxc 看不下去了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也可以去啊!!!
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: roylez_ 乃俩该去米国。那边法律都批准同性结婚了呢
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 帝都适合你们高帅富，我们吊死只能去Brisbane这种荒芜之地
 * gfrog_not_here 袋鼠国还不准吧？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: @_@
<roylez_> adam8157: 看我给你发的acfun链接啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦...
<freeflying> adam8157: 晚上吃饭壕你都不来啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你 没 叫 我...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 求解个问题
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦!!!!!
<adam8157> maplebeats: 嗯
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我有个服务器的服务如sshd/syslog/cron 会同时挂掉，但是实体机登陆上去没有任何问题，重启了服务又正常了
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，叫你了，你没接电话
<adam8157> freeflying: 没 有 未 接...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 有什么情况会导致所有的系统服务同时挂掉。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: kexec了? 你以为每出问题?
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃电话关机啊
<adam8157> ...555
<maplebeats> adam8157: 啥意思- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 在线切换了个内核?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没有呀
<adam8157> maplebeats: 最近干坏事儿了?
<roylez_> maplebeats: 用redhat了？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我什么都没干啊。公司的服务器，最近有开发给我说那个机器老死机，结果我上去看，发现它丫的不是死机是sshd挂掉了，结果从带外查看后发现，cron/syslog这些也一起挂了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 重启服务又正常了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啥系统啊?
<maplebeats> adam8157: suse~
<maplebeats> roylez_: 么有
<roylez_> maplebeats: 那真的怪了...
<maplebeats> roylez_: 是哇，我抓了好多人一起看那机器，一点头绪也没有
<roylez_> maplebeats: 砸丫的
 * gfrog_not_here 撤退，碎觉
<roylez_> maplebeats: 不打不听话
<maplebeats> 所以我想问下，有什么情况可能导致这种情况么。。
<maplebeats> roylez_: 呃。。。我想砸也碰不到啊
<roylez_> ....
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席，国外申请phD可以从本科开始读啊？
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 可以
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 知道yuyu嘛？她今天去米帝读phd了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 我就本科直接读博的
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 只要能找到offer呗？
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: en
<maplebeats> 我哭了，周一上班怎么向leader交代:(
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 听说了, 我更震惊的是她竟然结婚了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你心爱的人跑了？
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 你竟然不知道。。。 他们早结婚了啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 原来如此。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: gfrog_not_here 明白我什么意思
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我刚才真没明白，现在了解了。 lol
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: momo
<roylez_> maplebeats: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac743208
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 暴走大事件第九期-林子大了什么小伙伴都有 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: j人
 * gfrog_not_here 撤退，碎觉
<maplebeats> adam8157: 大大有什么思路么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不能上手debug很难讲啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 哎，我也觉得。。但是这种问题不能debug呀
<maplebeats> adam8157: 只能期望下次出现的时候会有log ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 在北京好混不:D
<adam8157> maplebeats: 世道艰难
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我有点想去刷经验
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你base在深圳吧
<maplebeats> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 问句
<maplebeats> adam8157: 语死早，不明白
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你base在深圳吧?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没有呀？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你在哪的?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 在天上
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你要去米国么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 想去啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 谁不想去。。。万一去不成呢？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你什么时候回教室结婚生子:D
<adam8157> maplebeats: 教室???
<maplebeats> 老家。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国不觉得担心么？18摸一裁就几千，没话说，走人
<maplebeats> roylez_: 18摸是啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 你又不带我
<roylez_> maplebeats: IBM
<maplebeats> roylez_: 求带
<freeflying> roylez_: 你摸咋了啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 我都出不去，带鬼
<roylez_> freeflying: CEO要钱，裁员整财报
<adam8157> roylez_: 老司机带带我
<freeflying> roylez_: 搞完再回来好了
<maplebeats> 求组队
 * adam8157 afk
<abinex> maplebeats: 饭团
<abinex> adam8157: 在啊
<abinex> adam8157: 还没滚床单啊
<maplebeats> abinex: 啊喵
<maplebeats> adam8157: ubuntu 13.10要用mir么？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 双显卡能支持么
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51jw1e6shp9zgdqj20bh0m3ta1.jpg
<Pudge> 9~
<iiipod> .
<^k^>  05:05
<jiero|knOckOut> 哈。现在澳元很低了。
<Guest53185> 大家好啊
<^k^> Guest53185:点点点.  06:34 
<administ`> hello
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  06:41 
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • pppoe服务器有 "Peer a failed CHAP Session" 且在windows登录下错误734 的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445945 pppoe-server配置很多文章都介绍了, 这里不说了,只说问题. 在server短查看log 出现如下信息: [quote="gooledh"]Jun 18 15:40:33 user-desktop pppd[8093]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0 Jun 18 15:40:33 user-desktop
<^k^> pppd[8093]: Using interface ppp0 Jun 18 15:40:33 user-desktop pppd[8093]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1 Jun 18 …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-20
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：跟奶奶做 五岁的儿子问妈妈：“什么叫做。爱？”  妈妈无奈之下这样解释：“一个男人和一个女人睡在一起。” 过了几天，父母都外出出差。儿子逢人就说：“爸爸妈妈不在家，我每天晚上都跟奶奶做。”
<imtxc> roylez_: 老司机求带
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 彻底投入 Mageia 3 怀抱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445949 许久没有 Mandriva Linux 的消息了，想想早已经 2013 了。是呀： 人生若只如初见，何事秋风悲画扇？ 等闲变却故人心，却道故人心易变。 该是彻底投向 Mageia 的时候了。这没有什么困难的，看看来自于百度百科的介绍： 2010 年
<^k^> 9 月，为 Mandriva 发行版工作的多数雇员在 Mandriva 子公司 Edge-IT 实施清算时遭到解聘 …
<nothinking> halou
<nothinking> Transfusion:
<nothinking> Transfusion:
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 一条命令，令你的1G内存变2G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445950 系统是ubuntu 13.04 的效果 32 位。 Code: sudo apt-get install zram-config 然后重启。效果非常明显。 我开了那么多程序， one.png 但是，居然完全不觉得卡。 two.png <span style="font-weight: bold&qu
<nothinking> Transfusion: 大马帅哥呢
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • QSanguosha for Linux的官方站点，欢迎共同维护 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445951 http://linux.qsanguosha.org ，这是站点地址，负责维护Linux版的打包、程序维护、交流等等。 断断续续花了1个月，用Bootstrap做的这个东西，组件全部是符合html5标准的。本站js不兼容IE6、7、8。本站视频播放不兼
<^k^> 容IE和Safari（OGV）。浏览时请注意。 想参与打包维护/站点维护的请联系qq21622240 …
<jiero> alpha080_kid: 你是alpha080的小孩？早教么。
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac741728
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 盘点战斗民族各种傻缺人士 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> imtxc: 带你妹
<imtxc> roylez_: 我妹不给你带
<imtxc> roylez_: 想得美
<imtxc> 这老司机。。。。
<jiero> 哦。roylez_ 你放弃生活了吗？
<nothinking> flash player 的源地址是什么啊
<jiero> roylez_ 正能量。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 屁屁拖拉机？
<jiero> roylez_ 我现在听到正能量这词怎么就这么碍眼。。。
 * jiero 这句话是病句
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez_ 挑战人体基线
 * jiero 飞扑 roylez_
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 到底这是投了还是没投啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助！！忘记装系统时的登陆密码，所以无法登录密钥环。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445955 啊呀呀 Ubuntu是很久以前装的，然后现在要用了，却发现登陆密码忘记了。。。 经过各种搜索后，好不容易把登陆密码改了 却发现，还有一个密钥环:em20 靠，求各位大哥帮帮忙。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<Guest66538> 大家好
<^k^> Guest66538:点点点.  10:43 
<nothinking> 哈楼
<Guest66538> 有什麽新问吗
<Guest66538> 有什麽新闻吗
<Guest66538> 新闻
<Guest66538> HELLO
<Guest66538> HI
<^k^> Guest66538:点点点.  10:46 
<Guest66538> ANY NEWS?
<^k^> Guest66538:点点点.  10:47 
<Guest66538> hasher: 你好
<jiero> 没有学生了。
<jiero> 都毕业了
<Guest66538> jiero: 你好
<jiero> Guest66538: 你好。别水那么多无意义的
<Guest66538> 有什么新闻呢
<nothinking> 三天以后有
<Guest66538> nothinking: 关于什么的呢
<jiero> Guest66538: 各大新闻站都有新闻
<nothinking> Guest66538:  不知道了
<nothinking> 你看官网
<Guest66538> nothinking: 什么官网
<nothinking> 你不是要看新闻吗
<Guest66538> nothinking: 请问怎么安装EMACS
<nothinking> emacs是什么啊
<nothinking> 我想装qq
<Guest66538> nothinking: 请问怎么使用LINUX
<nothinking> 我去 不会
<jiero> Guest66538: 。。。用直觉
<jiero> Guest66538: 觉得怎么好用，就怎么用。
<Guest66538> jiero: 我没有X-WINDOW 可以做什么呢
<jiero> Guest66538: 可以当服务器，让别的电脑用这台电脑提供的服务
<jiero> Guest66538: 可以编辑文本。
<Guest66538> jiero: 还有呢
<jiero> Guest66538: 自己去找自己要什么，别管能干什么。
<Guest66538> jiero: :)
<jiero> Guest66538: 看 /topic 写了啥，别当伸手党。
<imtxc> jiero: 你跟谁说话呢
<Guest66538> jiero: 请问没有X-WINDOW怎么使用刘缆
<Guest66538> 器
<jiero> Guest66538: 自己搜，我没管那个。
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 只显示文字的浏览器lynx,w3m,links
<imtxc> jiero: 这么诡异
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 如果要使用firefox，需要装xorg
<jiero> imtxc:怎么了？你的irc是thunderbird吗？
<imtxc> jiero: 不是啊
<jiero> imtxc: 有些就是不更新。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我一直看你说话。。。
<Guest66538> mk3548208: 不是阿 也有人 没有XORG可以使用FIREFOX的
<imtxc> 哦 你跟 Guest 说话
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我发现我很失败啊，如果我那耳机连的是手机，只用最低音量就行了，肯定是我的台式机驱动力不及手机。。。
<Guest66538> mk3548208: 我看过有个人在FREEBSD下这样做到了
<jiero> Guest66538: 你问那人去。
<jiero> Guest66538: 你怎么知道对方没xorg？
<jiero> Guest66538: 他说了？
<imtxc> jiero: 你的台式机该换了
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。我的台式机支持 7.1
<imtxc> 。。。。。。 100.1 也得换
<nothinking> 找不到有效的 OpenPGP 数据
<nothinking> 怎么处理
<jiero> imtxc: 主板确实差劲啊。
<mk3548208> Guest66538: linux也好，bsd也好，图形部分都是依靠x的，除了mac os外
<imtxc> 这个死色大象
<nothinking> 找不到有效的 OpenPGP 数据
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你是色貘？
<nothinking> 这个怎么处理啊
<imtxc> ...
<Guest66538> jiero: 他没有使用X就直接开FIREFOX了
<jiero> imtxc: 用 vim的是色貘。
<imtxc> jiero: 你呢
<jiero> Guest66538: 你怎么知道没X？终端模式也可以有X！
<Guest66538> jiero: 哦
<jiero> Guest66538: 而且他还可以全屏终端。。。
<Guest66538> jiero: 那他是怎么运用的呢
<jiero> Guest66538: 。。。败给你了。。。你自己去问他。
<jiero> Guest66538: 我又不是他，全都靠猜。
<Guest66538> jiero: :)
<jiero> imtxc: 我都不用。
<jiero> imtxc: 原来不是说，只要是guest就踢么。
<imtxc> 我又没帽子
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 没x的话可以盖/etc/default/grub文件，可以修改分辨率，装xorg（装显卡驱动)，键入startx
<jiero> mk3548208: 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我有个智能手机扩展坞的专利想捐赠给UBUNTU社区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445957 这是我以前自己做项目时申请的， 是关于智能手机和PC融合的项目， 申请了一个智能手机扩展坞的实用新型专利， 花了好几千呢， 到现在已经有差不多两年了， 放在手里也是浪费， 看到ubuntu要推出手
<^k^> 机系统， 并且用法和我原来的项目差不多， 所以我想把该专利捐赠给社区， 扩展 …
<Guest66538> mk3548208: :)
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 没x想要显示更多修改/etc/default/grub/,更新引导，可以提高分辨率。x情况下：装xorg，装显卡驱动，执行startx（会进入x控制台），至于会不会全屏不知道，我以前玩过，终端貌似不能全屏
<Guest66538> 好
<Guest66538> mk3548208: 好的
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 更改没/额台词/
<mk3548208> Guest66538: 更改/etc/下的引导文件注意更新引导
<Guest66538> mk3548208: 没额
<Guest66538> mk3548208: ?
<Guest66538> mk3548208: 哦
<maplebeats_> 啦啦啦，有大大么
<maplebeats_> 我想问个问题
<maplebeats_> 喵~
<jiero> maplebeats_ 破人，直接 gtalk 单独交谈
<jiero> maplebeats_ 装备好你的眼镜——逮住几只同行老牛
<hceasy> 女生下輩子都該嫁給商場
<jiero> hceasy: 呃。男生也可以啊
<jiero> hceasy: 做手工多的女生就不会嫁了。
<jiero> hceasy: 找那些喜欢动手的，而不是要别人的女神
<hceasy> jiero: 恨死商場了…
<jiero> hceasy: 亲，您能做的就是培养自己爱的人，玩培养游戏。
<jiero> hceasy: 小熊。
<hceasy> jiero: 我女友還行  現在是陪老媽和姨
<hceasy> jiero: ？
<jiero> hceasy: 你老妈也是你爱的人。
<jiero> hceasy: 我看到你的nick就想到熊。
<hceasy> jiero: 以前確實是熊來著  現在是神獸
<Guest66538> 没有X-WINDOW还可以玩什么游戏阿
<hceasy> jiero:  這地方連個wifi都沒有
<jiero> hceasy:  http://localhost-8080.com/2012/12/who-was-the-teddy-bear-named-after/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://localhost-8080.com/2012/12/who-was-the-teddy-bear-named-after/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<jiero> Guest66538: 各种 ASCII的高级游戏
<Guest66538> jiero: 这么爽?
<jiero> Guest66538: 基本上如果你属于意识流，具备想象力，你就可以玩下去。
<Guest66538> jiero: ...............
<hceasy> jiero: 什麼東西？
<jiero> Guest66538: 如果你是单纯靠眼睛追随世界的笨蛋，就算了
<Guest66538> jiero: 哦
<jiero> hceasy: 是某人对泰迪熊的研究
<hceasy> jiero: 跟我又是什麼聯繫
<maplebeats_> jiero: - -
<maplebeats_> 我想问下，我用了一个隧道代理，但是我想切换隧道代理，在把tunnat删除并重建的过程中会导致连接断开么
<jiero> hceasy: 只是我看到了你，想到了熊，就想到了这篇文章，于是想练习一下手绘
<jiero> design for the real world。。。这本书 1985年出的啊。。。
<jiero> 晕头。
<Guest66538> 吃饭了
<Guest66538> EXIT
<jiero> china juss
<jusss> eexpress: glxgears输出18517 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3703.371FPS
<jusss> eexpress: 这正常吗
<jusss> gorobot_hamo_: .
<jiero> jusss: 没有啥不正常的
<jiero> jusss: 那个数换个版本就会变。
 * jiero 5年前的电脑达到18000+ fps
<jusss> jiero: 可是我的屏幕有页面滑动时总有透明直线在那上下晃
<jiero> jusss: 拆了你的电脑呗。。。
<jusss> jiero: 笔记本
<jiero> jusss: 卸下来那nvidia
<jusss> ofan: glxgears输出18517 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3703.371FPS 正常吗
<jiero> jusss: 。。。从10到100000都可能。
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jiero> jusss: 本来只是能有就算的，根本没人管那个数字。
<jusss> jiero: 我的屏幕在linux下有毛病
<jusss> jiero: win下正常
<jiero> jusss: 拆了你的nvidia显卡
<jusss> jiero: 这正常吗
<jusss> jiero: 跟nv没关
<jiero> jusss: 你怎么知道？
<jiero> jusss: 你如何判断的
<jusss> jiero: 都没装nv驱动都那样
<jiero> jusss: 什么是正常。
<jiero> jusss: 硬件不需要驱动就启动
<eexpress> jusss: 不知道正常不。这只是一个参考。
<eexpress> 缩小窗口，就快了。
 * jiero typed /ignore jusss, evil :>
<jusss> 回答完就跑，还说我问完就跑。。。还没问完呢。。。
<jusss> 你以为就你会ignore呀
<alpha080_kid> jiero: alpha080_kid 表示我去看小孩了。。
<onlylove> 来了好多不认识的，还以为走错频道了
<alpha080> onlylove: 还真是，怎么很少看到你
<onlylove> alpha080: 什么时候来的，我大概有两个多月没来了
<alpha080> alpha080: 记不得了，几年前吧
<onlylove> 我也很少看到你……
<alpha080> 你在西区么？
<onlylove> 这几天被公司的security烦死了，一直不爱上，省的他们找麻烦
<onlylove> 西区是啥意思
<alpha080> 地球村西部地区
<onlylove> 哦，不是，我在帝都
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu13.04时分区列表里只有sda1、sda5、sda6、sda7，请问sda2、3、4去哪了呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445959 以下是用fdisk查看出来的结果和一张安装ubuntu13.04时的截图，麻烦诸位帮我瞧瞧这是怎么回事？ Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 9767731
<^k^> 68 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O siz …
<maplebeats_> 好蛋疼
<maplebeats_> 不想干活:(
<fivesheep> ofan: 在dota2啊？
<jusss> ofan: 帮我看下错误 http://code.bulix.org/dl36lt-84059?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<maplebeats> jusss: 把电脑砸了吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 已经没救了
<jusss> maplebeats: win下没事
<jusss> maplebeats: win下正常
<maplebeats> jusss: 这是Xorg错误嘛，windows又不用X
<jusss> maplebeats: 我想知道为什么会有xorg错误
<maplebeats> Segmentation fault at address 0x418
<jusss> maplebeats: 除了Xorg, 还有别的这种东东没
<jusss> maplebeats: 像osx用什么
<jusss> maplebeats: 或者能直接用opengl什么不
<administrator> 晚上 好
<Guest54523> 各位吃饭了吗
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩 出mac版了
<ofan> 就玩下
<HAPPY`> 大家都吃了吗
<crackth> 吃了
<HAPPY`> crackth: 很好
<crackth> HAPPY`= =
<HAPPY`> crackth: 吃了就努力工作把
<crackth> HAPPY`- -高三毕业放暑假。
<HAPPY`> crackth: 毕业了还不去工作
<crackth> HAPPY`等着进大学呢
<crackth> HAPPY`还得学车！
<HAPPY`> crackth: 阿?
<crackth> HAPPY`- -我说我才高三毕业，准备进大学。
<HAPPY`> crackth: 现在还流行上大学吗
<crackth> HAPPY`- -体验
<HAPPY`> crackth: 你是有钱人把
<crackth> HAPPY`屌丝
<HAPPY`> crackth: 原来如此
<crackth> HAPPY`你多大了？
<HAPPY`> crackth: 18
<crackth> HAPPY`差不多！我快19了
<soiamso> crackth: 搞计算机的就別上什么大学了
<HAPPY`> crackth: 你是妹子吧
<crackth> soiamso怎么？
<crackth> HAPPY`男生
<HAPPY`> crackth: -_-
<soiamso> crackth: 中国的大学就是混文凭的地方
<HAPPY`> crackth: 干嘛不出国留学呢
<jiero> soiamso: 其实。哪里的大学都要混文凭
<HAPPY`> jiero: 文凭万岁
<jiero> 留学是啥呐。。。自己想要的还是自己取。
<crackth> HAPPY`没想过，家里有说
<crackth> 大学谈恋爱- -
<jiero> andreas boesen。。。
<jiero> 谁啊。
<HAPPY`> crackth: 别谈了
<crackth> HAPPY`- -谈爱好啊...
<soiamso> crackth: 搞定lisp , 计算机就不用读了。如果搞硬件还可以去读读，毕竟中学没有教。
<HAPPY`> soiamso: 向你学习!
<crackth> soiamso:- -
<tipstrying> 嗨
<tipstrying> 大家好
<^k^> tipstrying:点点点.  14:01 
<HAPPY`> soiamso: 硬件怎么搞呢
<crackth> soiamso 请问学硬件是不是得汇编好？
<soiamso> crackth: 不需要.
<crackth> soiamso 那是？
<soiamso> crackth: 会搞编译器就行。
<crackth> soiamso 噢。
<crackth> soiamso 谢谢
<HAPPY`> soiamso: 是装硬件还是开发什么的呢?
<Huzoubache> 求救
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕Z77主板，安装UBUNTU13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445963 华硕Z77主板，安装UBUNTU13.04,关闭了快速启动和安全启动，启动的时候选择从不带UEFI字样的U盘选项启动，安装完成后，启动系统，出现一个提示框“the system is running in low-graphics mode",然后又出来个框，选择了第一个，接下来，
<Huzoubache> 显卡芯片片和散热管之间的导热硅胶烂了
<Huzoubache> 显卡现在看电影都能飙到70度
<HAPPY`> Huzoubache: 那本来是烂泥吧
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 没关系的，把它们贴回去就好了。。只要还能贴在一起。。然后你可以从taobao上买新的就可一了。。
<Huzoubache> 没那坨烂泥不行啊
<Huzoubache> 都烂成渣了。我本来寻思用硅胶。结果不行。
<Huzoubache> 不知道科技市场能不能买到
<PinoCao> 额。。那推荐你还是不要用了。。从电子市场买上新的再用吧。。
<PinoCao> 一般能。。。
<Huzoubache> 我也寻思去科技市场看看
<Huzoubache> 据说有DIY用铜片代替的
<Huzoubache> 太纠结了。本来我寻思一坨烂泥而已。多用点散热硅胶把空隙给补起来就行。结果行不通。一开WOW就直接关机。
<HAPPY`> HELLO
<Huzoubache> 害怕把显卡烧了
<^k^> HAPPY`:点点点.  14:12 
<HAPPY`> Huzoubache: 去告他
<Huzoubache> 告谁？
<Huzoubache> 我TM就手贱，买个联想跑香港去买。济南这边说不给弄
<soiamso> Huzoubache: 別傻了，全球联保吧
<jiero> 什么。笔记本。太累了。
<soiamso> Huzoubache: 你买的时候没有留意吗？
<Huzoubache> 真JB纠结。以后买本买三防的
<Huzoubache> 没留意。我去我哥那玩，顺便买了个。济南这边售后不给弄。
<PinoCao> 额。。不用纠结。。其实这都算是小问题了。。
<Huzoubache> 小问题太多了
<PinoCao> 其实我现在比较担心的是，即使你修好了，你的笔记本开WOW时关机的问题会不会依然存在。。
<PinoCao> 笔记本有点小问题，很正常的。。
<Huzoubache> 为啥这么说？以后不能玩WOW了？
<Huzoubache> 浓缩货果然靠不住
<PinoCao> 我担心你的显卡芯片有脱落的可能。。你最好带上笔记本去修理。。我的dell d630以前出现过这样的问题。最后只能换主板了，幸好还在质保期内。。
<Huzoubache> 开焊脱落？别吓我
<nothinking> imtxc_away:  hello
<PinoCao> 笔记本显卡芯片开焊是很正常的。。
<tipstrying> 嗨
<PinoCao> 特别是独立显卡的机器。。
<Huzoubache> 独显的。要换也就张显卡。牵动不到主板吧
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 。。。。。。
<Huzoubache> 我草。这不很有可能死定了
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 笔记本的独立显卡是固化在主板上的。。
<PinoCao> 所以推荐你在修好之前最好不要再用笔记本了。。
<Huzoubache> 有换主板的钱我还不如再去买个
<PinoCao> 你可以taobao上弄个二手板子。。
<Huzoubache> 我就这一个电脑。还有很多公司文件处理
<Huzoubache> 显卡开焊是什么状况
<PinoCao> 额。。那你还是关机去修理吧。。
<nothinking> imtxc:   养鱼的大牛
<tipstrying> CPU会不会开焊？
<PinoCao> 开焊，状况很多。比如，显卡温度过热，花屏，或者是显存为0
<Huzoubache> 我先去买个导热硅胶垫试试吧。要还不行就只能修理了
<PinoCao> tipstrying: cpu不会。。
<imtxc> nothinking: ?
<PinoCao> 你带上电脑一起去吧。。
<nothinking> 呵呵   你忙啥呢
<PinoCao> 顺便检查一下。。
<nothinking> 又监控温度呢？
<Huzoubache> 这些都没有。室内温度26度。待机显卡62度
<PinoCao> 62属于正常温度。。
<tipstrying> PinoCao: CPU是不是弄得比较结实呀
<PinoCao> 一般开WOW我的机器会到90度。。
<nothinking> ubuntu  上有啥好游戏万
<Huzoubache> 310M的显卡。才512显存。这个温度
<tipstrying> 我的玩游戏都是60+
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 笔记本cpu和台式机cpu一样是插上去的。。
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 不是焊接的。。
<Huzoubache> 一般的玩游戏80度以下才正常不是
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 不一定。。一般别超过120就可以。。
<Huzoubache> 我玩游戏110度。直接挂吊
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 那是你的主板保护设置
<tipstrying> 很久没有玩过游戏了，
<tipstrying> 我的玩游戏也没有上70
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 一般商务机的各项指标会高一些。。
<tipstrying> win下玩的
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 你是台式机吧？？
<tipstrying> lol
<Huzoubache> 恩。我先去搞个垫子试试
<tipstrying> 笔记本。。。
<tipstrying> 冬天玩的
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 。。。。。。。
<jiero> 玩游戏，能到 爆点问题。
<Huzoubache> 昭阳系列的不是好称商务么
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 不知道。。我一直认为 X系列的是商务机。。
<Huzoubache> 全拆了。放冰箱里怎么样
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 我刚买了台X230e
<Huzoubache> 我也看好230系列
<Huzoubache> 就是屏幕太憋屈了
<tipstrying> 就是，更换散热材料可以提高散热性能么？
<PinoCao> Huzoubache: 这样不好。。我听说当年Xbox360三红问题，有用棉被捂的，然后让焊点重新自己焊住
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 这种问题不要挣扎了。。笔记本再怎样，也就是笔记本了。。
<Huzoubache> 。。。。。。电子产品的焊温度200度以上。怎么捂也达不到那个温度
<PinoCao> tipstrying: 如果你真的想要高性能。又要用笔记本，那推荐你，去弄台dell外星人吧
<Huzoubache> 我同意这个，笔记本只是个笔记本
<tipstrying> PinoCao: 用棉被捂
<Huzoubache> 我看好松下的三防本
<tipstrying> 我就要能够开机的都满足了
<jusss> ee
<Huzoubache> 关键时刻当砖头用
<tipstrying> 我去，
<tipstrying> 砖头。。。。
<Huzoubache> 咱能有点追求不？
<Huzoubache> 明天拿去检测，看是不是开焊
<jusss> eexpress: 据说索尼有刷新率120的屏幕
<tipstrying> 要不是已经买过了我就想买个上网本算了
<tipstrying> 便宜还轻薄，
<Huzoubache> 松下的都能泡水。80公斤承压
<Huzoubache> 超级本，你值得拥有
<tipstrying> 我去！！！！
<tipstrying> 这么厉害
<tipstrying> 贵不贵？
<Huzoubache> 3万块
<Huzoubache> 集成显卡
<tipstrying> 我去，能够买我的一堆了。。。。
<Huzoubache> WIN7都带不动。就这点配置
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04无线连接经常断线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445965 broadcom sta无线网卡，在系统设置中的附加硬件里激活驱动，上网时总是隔段时间就断线，网络链接没有显示断线，但是看网页就明显了，总是掉几秒钟然后正常。 请问有什么好的解决办法？或者高级驱动。 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 forzatao — 2013-07-20 14:29
<tipstrying> 不会带不动win7吧，
<Huzoubache> 挡子弹？没问题。挡手榴弹？没问题
<nothinking> Huzoubache:  你俩说啥呢 这么起劲
<Huzoubache> 配置很低。散热靠着金属外壳。
<tipstrying> 说笔记本呢
<nothinking> 哪一款
<Huzoubache> 松下三防
<nothinking> 哦 么见过
<Huzoubache> 大雨哗哗的在室外照样用
<nothinking> 你们用的啥系统  ubuntu 还是？
<tipstrying> arch
<nothinking> arch 是社么？
<nothinking> 什么？
<tipstrying> archlinux
<Huzoubache> 我迷路了。先不和你们扯了。找路
<nothinking> 擦  你干吗呢  还迷路
<Huzoubache> 找科技市场。下错站了
<jusss> Virca是啥
<tipstrying> 嗨
<tipstrying> 呼呼，
<tipstrying> 刚才接电话掉线了。。。
<tipstrying> 怎么查看记录呀？
<tipstrying> 有人知道么？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 这…搞的主板都点不亮了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445966 我是个小菜狗 事情从头到尾很郁闷： 我玩Ubuntu的时候检测到有系统更新，因为我设的是自动更新，就开始下载了。当时我用Wine跑着WINDOWS版的QQ2012，当更新在跑进度条的时候（我也不知道什么补丁，猜测是涉及显卡或者别的硬件
<tipstrying> 看看日志也许有用
<Guest74819> 大家好
<^k^> Guest74819:点点点.  15:06 
<tipstrying> 嗨，
<Guest74819> 请介绍一个好的WIKI
<tipstrying> archwiki
<Guest74819> tipstrying: TKS
<tipstrying> ubuntu的wiki不好么？
<Guest74819> tipstrying: 还好
<tipstrying> gentoo的wiki据说也不错，不过没有看过
<Guest74819> tipstrying: 俺是菜鸟
<tipstrying> 我也是菜鸟
<Guest74819> tipstrying: 抱一下
<tipstrying> Guest74819: 抱一下
<Guest74819> tipstrying: 你是妹子吧
<tipstrying> 。。。。。
<tipstrying> 不是！！？！？！？！
<Guest74819> -_0
<onlylove> jusss: 你这几天有没有惹啥驱动什么的
 * adam8157 把所有tab都取消就fallback到原来的gmail inbox了 cc roylez_ gfrog_not_here pity 
<adam8157> yunfan: ^^
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ InoReader • Light and Fast RSS Reader
<nothinking> hi  everybody
<imtxc_> adam8157: 膜拜
<roylez_> adam8157: inbox zero不在乎
<Transfusion> ahahahaa 好声音60岁香港老叔唱 Adele rolling in the deep xDD
<tipstrying> 嗨
<tipstrying> 大家好
<kves> tipstrying:点点点.  16:36 
<tipstrying> 点点点
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在ubuntu里安装的vmware9.0虚拟机为什么提示3d功能被禁用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445969 主机是ubuntu12.04 虚拟机是winxp，打开虚拟机之后就提示这样 <img src="http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae261/454239513/2013-07-2016105476845C4F5E55622A56FE_zpse3d7fe4b.png" style="max-height:210px;" alt="图片" /
<Mayaer> 哈喽～
<jusss> onlylove: .
<jusss> onlylove: 你回来了
<onlylove> jusss: 不存在回来不回来，公司security那群人太二，烦死了
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我的本本屏幕一直有问题，看电影有闪屏
<onlylove> jusss: 整的我直接想和他们说，要安全，你倒是封了外网禁用USB存储，买不带光驱的机器
<onlylove> jusss: 哎？windows也闪么
<jusss> onlylove: win不闪
<onlylove> 那可能是驱动的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 只是lin闪，
<jusss> onlylove: 可能是intel的驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 的问题
<Mayaer> adam8157: 咩哈哈～  我放暑假了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你可以禁用独立显卡或者核心显卡任何一个，就可以知道是谁的问题了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈哈～
<jusss> onlylove: bios不支持
<Mayaer> adam8157: 家里可凉快了～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 阴天下雨嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在装了nv的官方驱动319.17
<Mayaer> adam8157: 确实。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我认为应该是intel的问题，用debian时装的是nouveau也有这种问题
<jusss> onlylove: 只要屏幕一滑动就可能出现闪屏，就是一条透明直线在上下滑动，当滑动屏幕时
<onlylove> jusss: 报告BUG
<jusss> onlylove: 这怎么报，都没记录文件
<jusss> onlylove: 屏幕输出信息难道也有记录文件？
<jusss> onlylove: 屏幕是哪个文件？
<onlylove> jusss: 描述现象了，不过这种掺杂了NV闭源驱动的，一般没人爱管
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你改下设置
<onlylove> jusss: 看看把硬件加速什么的关掉
<jusss> onlylove: 改很多设置了，什么关掉kms之类的，
<onlylove> jusss: 换过播放器么
<jusss> onlylove: mplayer和vlc都是这种情况
<onlylove> 这个其实不是很清楚的，因为如果单一核心显卡没问题的话你是不能找intel的
<jusss> onlylove: flash 电影 浏览器中下拉网页，只要是屏幕动的时候就会出现，静止时没
<onlylove> jusss: 再就是，如果其他牌子的电脑没问题……那就更复杂了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我也知道很纠结，不知道问题出在哪，都没法判断
<jusss> onlylove: 1 intel驱动 2 nv驱动 3 xorg 4 屏幕问题， 可是在win下就没事。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 如果windows没问题，那屏幕应该是么问题的
<jusss> onlylove: 那只有 intel nv xorg三者找一个了，总不能是kernel问题吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我比较赞成你找xorg的麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 我的glxgears显示有3000FPS
<jusss> onlylove: 可是在tty里不打开x时，当用vim编辑文件时，按住j不停的往下翻行时，最下面那块有闪屏
<jusss> onlylove: 你的有这种问题吗？如果没有，那只有intel nv kernel三个的问题了
<onlylove> jusss: 那那时候哪个负责输出啊，如果不开xorg，那就不能找xorg的麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 我是A卡的
<onlylove> jusss: 而且只有一个显卡
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是内存啥的有问题吧
<jusss> onlylove: 在win下就没问题，能是内存条的问题？
<jusss> onlylove: 不开xorg,怎么判断当前那个输出
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: lspci显示两个卡都在工作
<jusss> onlylove: 没法知道那个输出
<onlylove> jusss: 两个都在工作不科学，除非有直接输出的，就看你机器怎么设计的了，不过……
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得kernel的可能性多大
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，我对kernel一点不了解，只是猜有问题而已
<onlylove> jusss: 你有空问下蛋蛋
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得他那机器是核心卡的
<jusss> adam8157: tty下怎么判断哪个显卡输出？nv intel双显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 今天周六？
<onlylove> jusss: 周六啊，咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在放假了，每天都是11点醒，2点睡，都忘记周几了
<jusss> onlylove: 大学最后一个暑假
<tipstrying> jusss: me too
<jusss> tipstrying: ...
<iSUSE>  jusss 今天周八
<jusss> iSUSE: ...
<jusss> alvin_rx1: 你改名字了
 * jusss 换nick游戏开始
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标冻结事件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445971 http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/e9e57 ... 354bc4a313 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035556</a&
<eexpress> adam8157: 游泳去吧。
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你好久没来了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 怎么能抛弃我们呢
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不和你搞基
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我是好孩子
<imtxc_> onlylove: 哥的基友江湖上遍地都是啊。。。
<oneIeaf> 好基友
<tipstrying> 要搞基？
<tipstrying> imtxc_: 要搞基？
<hv54_> test
<^k^> hv54_:点点点.  17:40 
<hv54_> 下班了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 1.6安装好qq之后，qq无法输入帐号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445972 如题，试过了QQ2013/2012以及TM2013三种形式的，其中2013和2012可以安装，但是无法输入帐号； TM2013安装的过程中，安装界面为黑色，因此造成无法安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aflyingturtle — 2013-07-20 17:58
<nothinking> gpg: 警告：配置文件‘/home/xxxx/.gnupg/gpg.conf’所有权不安全
<nothinking> 怎么破
<abinex> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130720/001494.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 广州两青年离奇失踪 事前都说去找工作_大粤网_腾讯网
<hv54> abinex: /quit
<abinex> HE\\\\
<nothinking> gpg: 警告：配置文件‘/home/xxxx/.gnupg/gpg.conf’所有权不安全
<nothinking> 怎么破
<hv54> 怎么老是掉线
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么样限制程序的CPU和内存的使用量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445974 ubuntu版本:12.04 32位版 内核3.5.0 用在一个lnmp来调用的shell程序中，主要是tar,cp,md5sum等命令的一个同步程序 自己用过nice和cpulimit来控制，均会导致php-fpm死掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 k7gxn56 — 2013-07-20 18:34
<tipstrying> 嗨，
<tipstrying> 大家好
<^k^> tipstrying:点点点.  18:40 
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 自制聊天机器人 CR 8.01 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445975 渣画质视频 [flash=]http://static.hdslb.com/miniloader.swf?aid=653211&page=1[/flash] 基于Python2.7和PyQt4 求下载试用 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=1425437726&uk=655463949 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http:
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装matlab 遇到问题，找不到JRE ？ 请问高手怎么解决？详细见贴内 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445976 Quote: neol@neol:~$ ls examples.desktop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso 公共的 图片 下载 桌面 matlab Ubuntu One 视频 文档 音乐 neol@neol:~$ sudo mount -o loop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso /mnt [sudo] password for neol: mount:
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装matlab 遇到问题，找不到JRE ？ 请问高手怎么解决？详细见贴内 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445977 Quote: neol@neol:~$ ls examples.desktop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso 公共的 图片 下载 桌面 matlab Ubuntu One 视频 文档 音乐 neol@neol:~$ sudo mount -o loop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso /mnt [sudo] password for neol: mount:
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装matlab 遇到问题，找不到JRE ？ 请问高手怎么解决？详细见贴内 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445976 Quote: neol@neol:~$ ls examples.desktop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso 公共的 图片 下载 桌面 matlab Ubuntu One 视频 文档 音乐 neol@neol:~$ sudo mount -o loop Matlab801_MacUnix.iso /mnt [sudo] password for neol: mount:
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • qt应用程序点开始选择以后程序会崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445981 如图，我用smplayer点击开机选择文件，程序就会崩溃，必死的 其他程序(基于qt的)也有这个问题，我的软件包都update到最新了，不知道是哪一块的问题 sudo apwidon@widon-F3JR:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for widon: Reading p
<^k^> ackage lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following packages have b …
<iSUSE> kk疯(ง •̀_•́)ง
<iSUSE> ^k^: 你疯了？
<^k^> iSUSE, 我觉得时下的礼貌用语是“精神病”。  19:22 
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/204/178/1375/89454969.jpg
<abinex> iSUSE: 你是EE么？
<lucky> 谷歌现在是不是只有翻墙才上的去？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • qt应用程序点开始选择以后程序会崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445988 如图，我用smplayer点击开机选择文件，程序就会崩溃，必死的 其他程序(基于qt的)也有这个问题，我的软件包都update到最新了，不知道是哪一块的问题 sudo apwidon@widon-F3JR:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for widon: Reading
<^k^> package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following packages have b …
<jusss> lucky: http://www.google.com/ncr
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Google
<abinex> jusss: 高手
<abinex> 牛
<abinex> 啊
<jusss> abinex: 牛
<jusss> abinex: ä½ 
<jusss> abinex: 妹
<abinex> 沮丧
<lucky> jusss: 你给我这个网站是什么意思？
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧搜索
<abinex> 你的牛啊
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧搜索
<abinex> jusss: 走了
<abinex> 干活去
<jusss> abinex: ..
<abinex> 开工
<abinex> 干活
<jusss> abinex: 啥活
<abinex> 顺手黔阳
<jusss> abinex: 技术活
<jusss> lucky: 我理解错了
<abinex> jusss: 混口饭
<jusss> abinex: 。。。
<jusss> abinex: tty时用显卡不
<lucky> jusss: 还是不懂唉
<jusss> lucky: 不用懂。。。
<lucky> jusss: 你的意思是你的那个网站没有被墙吗？
<jusss> lucky: 你访问下不就知道了吗
<lucky> jusss: 我现在开vpn所以不知道你那个在墙的哪边
<jusss> lucky: 那个网站应该没被墙，但是那个网站应该在米国
<jusss> yunfan: framebuffer可以看电影？对吗，你好像跟我说过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：如何从不再更新的Ubutu 10.10 升级到11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445990 先描述一下我的情况吧 我的机子预装的是Linpus Linux，由于不会使用，我用Ubuntu 10.10安装盘把500G的硬盘平均分为两个分区，一个是EXT4另一个是FAT32。EXT4盘用作安装Ubuntu的主目录。之所以 这样分区到原因是我
<jusss> adam8157: tty下输出用显卡吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 当然用...
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么判断用哪个
<iSUSE> jusss: 别听他胡扯，你不知道tty下是用声卡么
<jusss> adam8157: intel nv双卡
<adam8157> jusss: 不指定
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> adam8157: 你知道怎么指定吗
<jusss> iSUSE: ...
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<iSUSE> jusss: 把nv断电就知道了
<jusss> adam8157: 那framebuffer据说可以看电影
<jusss> iSUSE: 笔记本
<iSUSE> 一样
<jusss> adam8157: 启动时需要传递给内核什么参数吗？tty下用fb看电影
<jusss> fbdev
<iSUSE> jusss: 在命令行输入 mplayer xxx.av or fuck u computer
<jusss> iSUSE: ...
<jusss> iSUSE: 大师，那会把你的小伙伴烧黑的，fuck computer
<jusss> iSUSE: 大师，黎曼猜想被证明了吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 不用xorg,还有别的这种图形工具没？比如苹果 bsd之类用的啥
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道...
<imtxc_> adam8157: ........... jusss .........
<jusss> adam8157: 传递给内核的vga参数中，如果没有1360x768的分辨率怎么办
<adam8157> jusss: kms
<CyrusYzGTt> vga=729
<CyrusYzGTt> vga=auto
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: soga
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04安装samba服务器出错，删除之后软件中心不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445991 进入软件中心后就会提示修复软件中心，但是一直修复不成功，出错提示为 installArchives() failed: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of samba: libwbclient0 (2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.6) breaks samba (<< 2:3.4.1) and is inst
<^k^> alled. Version of samba to be configure
<jusss> adam8157: vga参数和fbdev开启有关系吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 别打扰我，我正在看 [历史频道：性如何改变世界].History.Channel.How.Sex.Changed.The.World.S01E01.Americas.Sex.Pioneers
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445992 请问运行ubuntu系统中的软件中心的更新提示，重启机器的时候，就进不去系统，卡在ubuntu那个图标哪里，有什么办法可以恢复吗？（除了重装系统） 统计信息: 发表于 由 简妮儿 — 2013-07-20 20:00
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=445988
<^k^> widon ⇪ ti: qt应用程序点开始选择以后程序会崩溃 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<widon> 这个问题好久了，一直都没解决。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc_away: 我发现为什么我基本不可能有女朋友了，我的要求是对方比我聪明，比我好。
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 不可能，符合要求的人太多了
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 结果对方看不上我。
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: lol
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 放心，总有瞎眼的
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 是你啊。。。
<iSUSE> 嗯恩
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 比我聪明的还会瞎眼。。。
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 没错，我老婆老悔恨这一点
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 。。。
 * jiero|knOckOut 摸摸 iSUSE
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 结果现在过了保修期，还买一送一了，她没辙了
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 。。。
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 透露一下，我走的是老丈人路线，你可以参考
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 。。。我。。。
 * adam8157 需要买一把椅子
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 躺椅
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 老丈人，丈母娘，老婆，小姨子小舅子之类的这么多，总有一个瞎眼的
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 那更不可能。。。
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: ...
 * adam8157 找了一个破纸箱把电脑垫了起来...
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 躺椅，支架，电脑45度斜挂在你上方。
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 谁说的，当年我老婆家就一个老丈人看好我的，最后除了我老婆全转变为自己人了，后面她就整天在“xxx这人不会赚钱，长的也不怎么样，也没房没车，但是我们都觉得挺好的”的轰炸声中西里糊涂上轿子了
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 。。。
<iSUSE> jiero|knOckOut: 到现在她都不知道这个挺好是哪方面好
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc_away: 你看 iSUSE 。。。你的榜样啊。
<jiero|knOckOut> iSUSE: 。。。。
 * adam8157 屏幕高度对了, 但是键盘高度就...
<iSUSE> adam8157: 笨当，把你的hkkb亮出来阿
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 你又不是持续不断的输入的。
<adam8157> iSUSE: 没有
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 一天写几行。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：关于ubuntu 13.04系统的开机启动过程。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445993 本人小白，最近尝试性的玩一下ubuntu,结果被深深的吸引住了，并跟着《鸟哥的linux私房菜》这本书学习，但是在看到开机过程时发现，ubuntu上根本找不到书上说的那些文件或文件夹，如:/etc/inittad、
<^k^> /etc/syscofig/ 等等。通过在网上查阅时说是ubuntu不是采用这种方式而是采用upstart方式， …
<jusss> adam8157: 笔记本好像是lvds,那能用内核参数vga吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 关掉kms,开启vga
<iSUSE> jusss: 自己尝试尝试阿
<jusss> iSUSE: 嗯
<iSUSE> jusss: 编译一个内核又不用多久
<jusss> iSUSE: 关键是不会。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 求助！！！Linux Mint 修改登陆器后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445994 linux mint15安将KDE后使用KDM登录器，想再用回MDM登陆器时，利用sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdm修改默认后，重启黑屏，进不了用户登陆界面，求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pancho — 2013-07-20 20:52
 * adam8157 求赠送 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.tjPX6N&id=25184632176&_u=kdpfn37c4b
<\q> adam8157: 這個和外接顯示器比有啥優勢？
<adam8157> \q: 便宜
<adam8157> \q: 我现在垫了个纸箱 感觉也不错
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请问如何修改gnome 的输入框样式？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445995 请问如何修改gnome 的输入框样式 和登陆框的样式。。。 gnome-shell.css里太多东西，真不知道是哪个？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kiddd — 2013-07-20 21:01
<maplebeats> iSUSE: who are you?
<maplebeats> adam8157:  求赠送 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.Aa3F3S&id=21327856263
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ ti: 谷歌四儿子 谷歌Nexus 4 N4 LG Nexus 4 E960 Google四核智能手机-淘宝网
<maplebeats> nnd,sailfish到底什么时候才能买到~！！
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你们公司的ubuntu phone在哪里？
<adam8157> =,=
<jusss> iSUSE: vga=792 is deprecated
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: 我在等 firefox os
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: firefox os 竟然是第一个上市的
<maplebeats> jiero|knOckOut: 就一个破浏览器有什么好等的
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: 别的就忘记吧。
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: 就当别的不存在即可
<maplebeats> jiero|knOckOut: 我想还是用ubuntu phone，买个nexus来
<jiero|knOckOut> maplebeats: 哦
<jusss> maplebeats: 我想要个webos
<maplebeats> jusss: webos也没啥意思
<jusss> maplebeats: 据说webos的软件不用担心翻墙问题
<maplebeats> jusss: 翻墙还能成为问题的都是笨蛋
<alpha080> jusss: 用过小v的人表示天网无处不在
<alpha080> maplebeats: +1
<jusss> maplebeats: 买个内核不支持iptables的android让你开ssh,就够你爽了，
<jusss> maplebeats: 你能手动把iptables编译进你的android的内核？
<Meowoo> 忘了，邓丽君有首 月亮代表我的心
<jusss> alpha080: 这个kms也会开启fb0?
<jusss> alpha080: mplayer -vo fbdev跟 veas驱动有关没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下，为什么我感觉ubuntu比windows要慢很多啊，。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445996 我感觉，ubuntu比win7,或是xp要慢很多，。 尤其是打开很多网页的时候，win7,我基本上不不要等待，一下子就跳出来了，。ubuntu要等很久才跳出来，。 另外，就是打开一些软件，尤其是那个音乐播放软件
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 已经发现了
<gfrog_not_here> roylez__: 给你发邮件了不？ 你点邮件的链接进去贴简历。 roylez_
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 实例学习nginx Rewrite规则 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446001 nginx rewrite英文文档：http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxHttpRewriteModule 。 Apache下的Rewrite规则基本上到nginx下，也可以直接使用，不行的话用引号引起来一般就都可以了。 nginx的rewrite格式是：rewrite regex replacement flag 其中flag标记有四种格式：
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 实例学习nginx Rewrite规则 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446000 nginx rewrite英文文档：http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxHttpRewriteModule 。 Apache下的Rewrite规则基本上到nginx下，也可以直接使用，不行的话用引号引起来一般就都可以了。 nginx的rewrite格式是：rewrite regex replacement flag 其中flag标记有四种格式：
 * adam8157 http://www.ikea.com/cn/zh/catalog/products/80196809/   ?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: ikea的家具渣了一些
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 买个靠谱的椅子吧
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 现在的椅子几十块
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你的椅子是?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 家里的？
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 20块的板凳。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: ...
<jiero|knOckOut> 椅子能几十块？
<jiero|knOckOut> 手工椅子制作法！
<jiero|knOckOut> 哦。突然想到乐高积木那样的拼装材料。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 到底是什么呢。
 * jiero|knOckOut 到底要怎么办。。
<gfrog_not_here> jiero|knOckOut: 裸姐儿
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 大青蛙
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 我大概很喜欢猜别人的思维
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  21:53 
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 你怎么还是没有 OP 呢
<Huahua> op 都是机器人
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 。。。
<Huahua> 日语电视节目听不懂好难受啊啊啊啊啊
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 这么高端的板凳
<jiero|knOckOut> lainme: 除了有事就是宅。
<Huahua> 宜家的板凳怎么样的
<adam8157> Huahua: 据说很烂
<jiero|knOckOut> IKEA 的板凳，是比人手工做的好么。
 * jiero|knOckOut 记得很多教手工制作的
<adam8157> Huahua: 看那5-60的塑料板凳, 我这150+体重的... 够呛
<Huahua> 霸气点的话，应该直接砍一截木头回家做墩子
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 塑料的，几年就风化了。
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 上次去威海，用手一压，那板凳就碎了哈。
<Huahua> adam8157:  坐钢锭应该也很霸气
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 大力金刚掌
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 你们那里是什么气候啊。。。
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 你为啥跟我威海椅子过不去
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 。。。
<Huahua> adam8157: 等等，300 斤？
<Huahua> adam8157: 能说说平时吃什么吗
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 300斤的巨蛋
<adam8157> Huahua: ... 150+斤 不是公斤...
<Huahua> 据说牛顿和爱因斯坦都做过手工板凳
<Guest42089> 无聊
<Guest42089>      
<Guest42089>      
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 你还是没能说出来那种鱼是啥。圆滚滚的。
 * adam8157 我家菜板就是直径接近半米的一截原木
<Huahua> adam8157: 150 斤不重啊
<Huahua> adam8157: 你又不是女生
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 短短的，做汤和炸都好吃
<adam8157> Huahua: 那个椅子太烂
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 大头宝?
<Huahua> adam8157: 除非都是低密度脂肪
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 我不知道名字啊。那3只都不过15cm
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 但说圆滚滚猜不到
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 长的有点蛇/黄鳝
<adam8157> 我在家都是只管吃的
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 哦。吃过那样的么
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 不记得...  但是肯定吃过吧
<jiero|knOckOut> 感觉吃了也就切成段了。。。也就我们这些外地的不知道如何做。
<jiero|knOckOut> 所以直接煮了
<adam8157> Huahua: jiero|knOckOut 最近胖了, 六月不减肥, 七月张惠妹啊
<Huahua> 太阳鱼？
<Huahua> 翻车鱼？
<Huahua> 鳗鱼？
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 不会拿蛇冒充的吧
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 肉给我吧。
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 我真想
<Guest42089> jiero|knOckOut: ED
<Huahua> 七月张惠妹嘛意思
<Guest42089> jiero|knOckOutED
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 不是啊。是从鲍鱼笼子里拿下来的，到底是南方鱼还是北方鱼我都不确定
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 那群福建人收下鲍鱼来，我们在旁看着，从笼子里有几只这种鱼，我们就拿走吃了 cc adam8157
<adam8157> Huahua: http://lady.163.com/photoview/4CJ80026/43617.html#p=8V12A6C14CJ80026
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 张惠妹爆肥身材走样 网友喊话：别再胖了_网易女人
<adam8157> Huahua: 我也是听来的
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 壮士
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 不知道名字都敢吃
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 啥？那群福建人说可以吃。
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 哦
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua adam8157  无鳞片但是很滑的鱼
<gfrog_not_here> jiero|knOckOut: op是神马？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 那是
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 就是帽子
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 膜拜富豪
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 可以踢人
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 鱼刺什么颜色, 绿的么?
<gfrog_not_here> jiero|knOckOut: 我有啊，在衣柜里
<Guest42089> 大家好
<gfrog_not_here> jiero|knOckOut: 红帽帽发的红帽帽
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 鱼刺？不知道，那鱼黄黄的
<Huahua> adam8157: 囧
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 哦。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 你的帽帽呢？ 上交！
<jiero|knOckOut> gfrog_not_here: 快戴着放照片我看看
<^k^> Guest42089:点点点.  22:05 
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 猜不到, 但是我肯定吃过了, 在海边20年, 啥都吃过了
<Huahua> （然后给 p 成绿色
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 的帽子被坏人取消了
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 绿色的鱼刺。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 。。。 20块的凳子就成富豪了？ 地青乃坐的神马？
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 不是说你从rh得到的红帽子？
 * adam8157 的红帽子还珍藏着
 * jiero|knOckOut 现在在修理手里的4支钢笔
<Huahua> 绿色鱼刺……
<imtxc> adam8157: 辞职不没收帽子？
<adam8157> imtxc: 凭啥...
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua adam8157  怎么可能有绿色的鱼刺的鱼！
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 没收啊，你看壕基铛到了C家就没这里的帽子了。
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 有的, 那鱼有轻微毒性
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 叛离罪，从红帽子变绿帽子
<adam8157> 我擦....
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 这是人C家的频道好不
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 那壕基铛也没帽子了，lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 没事儿, 这里大多数话题都和ubuntu没关系
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 。。。#ubuntu的人要是知道了，mark要是知道了多伤心啊。
<imtxc> ......
<Huahua> 据说核污染是绿色的
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 没关系，一块玩得开心就好
<Guest42089> adam8157: UBUNTU ROCK!
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 看我多挺ubuntu，我在这敲字都是用ubuntu敲出来的。
<gfrog_not_here> ad
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: ^
<imtxc> ....
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 哦。
 * gfrog_not_here 不过irssi运行在Fedora上，lol
 * jiero|knOckOut 捐款算算还够，最近没怎么打字。
 * adam8157 mark老婆很漂亮
<Huahua> adam8157: 去一块玩吧
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 哪个Mark？
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 其实，漂亮的人太多了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我司founder Mark啊
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: linus的老婆是不是不漂亮
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 不知道...
<adam8157> jiero|knOckOut: 没见过
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 不是fb那个Mark啊。。。
<Huahua> adam8157: 为啥用“我司”
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 其实。我也不知道
<adam8157> Huahua: 我现在Canonical
<Huahua> adam8157:  敝厂什么的
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: imtxc  来地铁北京一日游吧。 http://instagram.com/p/b-pu-aAV8M/
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Instagram
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 好久没坐地铁了
<Guest42089> adam8157: 卖我运动大衣
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 。。。说明你豪了
<adam8157> Guest42089: 你在说什么
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 只要2羊，游遍帝都哦
<adam8157> Huahua: 花花肉身在哪里
<Guest42089> 你司不是卖衣服的吗
<Huahua> 在川陀咯
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 你原来是基地组织的
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃前team总有个家伙天天穿着Ubuntu的衣服在办公室招摇。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我也穿过啊
<Huahua> 我以前也天天穿 ubuntu 的 tee 或 popo……
<jiero|knOckOut> adam8157: 你也有。。。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃们都是坏银
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 乃居然听懂了
<gfrog_not_here> Huahua: 在帽帽office里穿ubuntu的衣服啊。。。
 * jiero|knOckOut 还一件linux相关标识都没呢。。。
<Huahua> （灭口？
<adam8157> 现在带logo的衣服也就是周末在家穿穿
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: duckduckgo告诉我的
<Huahua> 鸭鸭走……
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 真是好可爱的名字。。
<Huahua> 据说用这个搜索引擎的人大多是兔子
<adam8157> polo吧...
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> Huahua: 你这什么意思。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 穿九流公司的 logo 的衣服然后出门就穿上晃荡是什么水平
<adam8157> imtxc: 没事儿, 反正没人认识
 * jiero|knOckOut 喜欢了一个网上看到的小姑娘设计师，结果又是北京人。
<imtxc> adam8157: .. 也对，我是没有理解他们怎么对那种企业产生那么强烈的自豪感的。。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> 那么多北京人。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 破图还没打开
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 有没有内容
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 洗脑
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 要翻墙
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 在其位，谋其事
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 翻了也看不到
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 没翻好
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 包括穿公司发的动物园T恤？
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 恩。
 * gfrog_not_here 貌似instagram被fb收了之后就得翻墙了。 ：（
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 求赠送VPN
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 找呕饭
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 。其实多数都画的糟糕，不是动物园。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 现在用的就是他的e
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 要真是画的可爱的动物到无妨了
<imtxc> 後总呢，他的路由出去了没啊
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 你来北京，就知道动物圆的衣服的含义了
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 。突然想到。真没见有人穿图案是大葱蘸酱的。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 其实我最喜欢的还是RHEL6发布的那个tee，可惜这渣货用的底衫太渣了。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 呃，我没钱。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 北京没有人给我工作。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 找 adam8157 gfrog_not_here
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc adam8157  gfrog_not_here 给我工作
<jiero|knOckOut> lol
 * jiero|knOckOut 丫的什么技术都不会。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 明显就没图！
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 打开了。。。 我以为有路线图什么的呢。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 哦。动物园是卖衣服的啊。。。
<jiero|knOckOut> imtxc: 北京的衣服变化很多么。。。感觉一般普通啊。
<imtxc> jiero|knOckOut: 恩，动物园是亲民品牌
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 路线图？ 啊，有一个。一个清华的哥们，1天遍历北京地铁。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 早上5点跑到晚上11点收车。
<imtxc> 会热死在换乘路上 gfrog_not_here
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 安拉，地铁通道里也有空调
<jiero|knOckOut> stlxv: 。怪人你好
<jiero|knOckOut> 最近来了这么多老前辈。。。
<stlxv> ..
<stlxv> 一来就被说“怪人”
<jiero|knOckOut> stlxv: 呃。不是么。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 蓝牙耳机配对成功，但是无法连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446005 我的是SONY BTN-40，在win7 xp下都正常。 在linux下，我这样做的： Code: $ bluetoothctl 现在进入蓝牙配置界面： Code: [bluetooth]# help&
<stlxv> why
<jiero|knOckOut> stlxv: 印度人
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 太牛了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嘛？
<freeflying> 22:23 < gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 路线图？ 啊，有一个。一个清华的哥们，1天遍历北京地铁。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: imtxc http://www.shenyangbus.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=122354
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ 北京地铁铁粉2元游遍地铁所有站 - 『 巴士交流 』 - 沈阳公交网
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: imtxc 不过这是今年年初的时候，有几条新线没覆盖
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 15号线到顺义联通根本没信号
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: freeflying 我去年冬天遍历了帝都南部几条线。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我还以为他是骑车的呢
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 15号线没跑过
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 乃太niub了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 穷游。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我比较喜欢一些古怪的玩法，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这是游吗
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 要是进行力量训练，做俯卧撑多少合适
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 是啊，房山线和大兴线挺好玩的。都是地面线
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 问壕铛
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这货竟然跑了。他天天做俯卧撑
<imtxc> .... gfrog_not_here 帝都到北京西站的那个不是没有连在一起么，，两块游不完整。。
<imtxc> Huahua: 花花大佬
<freeflying> 不行了，只能做50+了
<pity> vim 可以用 :2,8w file_1 这种方式把当前文件的第 2 到 8 行另存到 file_1，请问可以只把第 2 行和和 8 行另存吗？
<pity> 或者是否可以向 file_1 文件里追加几行？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.infoworld.com/t/linux/cumulus-networks-unveils-cisco-killer-221007
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Cumulus Networks unveils 'Cisco killer' | Linux - InfoWorld
<Guest42089> 早上好
<imtxc> pity: 这事儿，为嘛要用vim
<happyaron> Huahua: 花花好
<Guest42089> HELLO
<^k^> Guest42089:点点点.  22:52 
<PinoCao> Guest42089: hello what??
<Guest42089> OLLEH
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • steam平台valve系列游戏DOTA2、L4D2、CS都无法正常显示中文。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446007 如果从属性里把游戏改为中文，进入游戏后什么字体都看不到。不知道怎么回事。 求大神啊！！steam不能输入中文这就忍了，这不能不显示中文啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcjsw2005 — 2013-07-20 22:48
<Guest42089> 输入中文
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 已经有了啊，9号线
<jiero|knOckOut> 发现。用完笔真难。
 * jiero|knOckOut 的15支铅笔，要是写玩，需要多少纸张啊。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 忽悠文章？
 * jiero|knOckOut 还有2瓶墨水，20支圆珠笔，都用完需要多久
<Guest42089> HELLO
<^k^> Guest42089:点点点.  23:02 
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: quagga。。。 这渣货。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我在前东家那里还维护过一阵这玩意
<happyaron> jiero|knOckOut: 你考考文综就知道笔不难用完的……
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 是那个zimbra后继者？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 不知道，点击了try it, 要注册
<pity> imtxc: 因为在 vim 里看到了想要保存的内容的行号
<freeflying>  gfrog_not_here quagga是啥
<jiero|knOckOut> happyaron: 呃。好久没聊。最近如何
<happyaron> jiero|knOckOut: 还好
<happyaron> freeflying: 一个软路由
<happyaron> 额，应该是zebra的后继
<jiero|knOckOut> happyaron: 没考文课呢，我还在想当时如果我选了文科会如何。
<jiero|knOckOut> happyaron: 一只铅笔能写5千米。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?&id=18131790220
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Sony/索尼 LT26W Xperia arco S HD 完美ROM 送原装底座现货销售-淘宝网
<happyaron> jiero|knOckOut: o
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这货支持ant+, 配个心率带就能用了
<jiero|knOckOut> happyaron: 如果削的勤，如果只是那样用，就是30千米
<freeflying> happyaron: 软路由还是用routeros更靠谱
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: .
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 别试了，那天我给你搞一套就行了。当年就干这个的。。。
<Huahua> freeflying: 赞
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，routeros应该和这个还不是一个量级的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 买个水果的ant+模块才400-500啊。
<Huahua> gfrog_not_here: 侯总这个不怕摔不怕水
 * jiero|knOckOut 睡了。
<happyaron> jiero|knOckOut: 安
<Huahua> jiero|knOckOut: 按
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: routeros能搞定BGP？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 有很多router server都跑在quagga上哦。
<jiero|knOckOut> happyaron Huahua 真有礼貌。。。
 * jiero|knOckOut 走了：大家晚安。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: routeros?
<Huahua> 反正有些硬件路由就是 x86 + linux
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嗯。
<happyaron> Huahua: 比如F5，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 穷吊死，没水果啊
<gfrog_not_here> Huahua: 三防？
<Huahua> happyaron: 对
<Huahua> gfrog_not_here: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: bgp不是路由本身能解决的啊
<Huahua> 侯总不厚道
<Huahua> 我都有
<freeflying> Huahua: 你的送我吧
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: F5那个。。。 不太算是路由器吧。。。 虽然有一部分路由的功能
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 可以算l4 switch?
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: routeros没用过，不过俺真心不太看好这玩意。
<Huahua> 行，侯总送我 rMBP 就好～
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 不知道该咋界定
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 对F5没啥研究，不过它实在跨界跨太多了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: happyaron 内个，Cisco的NX-OS和IOS-XR到真心是linux核心。
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 嗯。
<imtxc> 有什么高级东西么
<imtxc> 这回玩游戏没看见。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 你说你会组装什么？
<pity> 有人帮忙分析下这段代码是干啥的吗？ http://s1.ph.126.net/VPtXrK8Pk43cJChMuvf_gQ==/28587305431249.js?r=0.8599539478370269
<imtxc> happyaron: Huahua 你俩都在啊，快给我的永久的帽子，我在这里被人欺负
<imtxc> pity: 这啥。。。
<pity> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> .........
<imtxc> pity: 你呼叫解码帝吧
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:15 
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: debian + quagga
<pity> imtxc: 看上去像数组
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃就是跟hamo一样的命运了。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 在 rpi 上？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 我们不是一个级别啊，人在C家写内核，我在这里吹水。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: hamo在go
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总最近研究的东西好高端啊。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: rpi？也行，不过那玩意就一个ethernet口，没啥可玩儿的。
<void1> 都是简写，看不懂
<freeflying> imtxc: 毛，我是说hamo最近一直在研究go
<imtxc> freeflying: .....
<freeflying> imtxc: go + AI
<imtxc> 听起来就gaoji
<imtxc> 都研究 AI了。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 赶紧的，不然真赶不上hamo了
<imtxc> freeflying: 没思路啊。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: AI？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: or av?
<imtxc> av
<imtxc> av 更没思路
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: adult interface?
 * imtxc 休叙
 * imtxc 休息
<freeflying> 睡觉
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我明天去yeslab，乃有啥需要了解的不？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你了解了告诉我就好了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 要不咱可以周一一起去
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 俺不关注DC，lol
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 周一？ 俺木时间哪。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: DC真心贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 乃考SP?
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 看情况，也在考虑DC的CCNP
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 凑数
<freeflying> 公司要是给报销就好额
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉也有意？
 * happyaron 能求带么……
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 我只想围观了解一下
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 那明天走起呗
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 还没人报销学
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 苏州街
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 赞，几点？
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 那里大概10点钟才可能有人。。。
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 10点到10点半那样吧。长远天地。
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 好
<value> i888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888@outlook.com
<value> 请问我这个是不是世界上最长的邮箱
<drogon> join #linuxdeepin
<Huahua> 晚安各位不碎
<\q> gfrog_not_here: dc的ccnp是什麼？
<\q> gfrog_not_here: 可以來看看嗎？
<Guest55199> 你们好
<Guest55199> 没有人吗
<Guest55199> ls
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 剛看完2 broken girls
<stmsgebjgd> broke
<^k^>  05:08
<IsoaSFlus> 有人在么？
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  06:27 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 哦~哦~kk酱早上好呢~
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 可以请你的另一种方式，用较少的想法，或者不同的想法吗？  06:28 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 这句话我听不懂额……
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 哦，你不明白吗？  06:28 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 嗯……
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, Groovy的。  06:31 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 额……
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 你说是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  06:32 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 总体来说太简单了，而且有些逻辑混乱……嘛~已经很棒了~
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 那么什么呢？  06:33 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱问一句,为什么貌似Ubuntu独显问题不断,集卡就没问题呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446012 弱弱问一句,为什么貌似Ubuntu独显问题不断,集卡就没问题呢? 为什么Ubuntu对集显支持较好而对独显支持不佳呢?新手小白,勿喷. 如果是驱动提供商的问题,为什么驱动提供商为Ubuntu提供完善的集显驱
<^k^> 动,而独显却没有? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-21 5:01
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu下VirtualBox的提示信息如果选择了"不再显示"应该怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446013 Lubuntu下VirtualBox的提示信息如果选择了"不再显示"应该怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-21 7:17
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-21
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 论坛遭受攻击，用户名密码已泄漏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446014 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20130721/141544.html Quote: Ubuntu Forums 目前遇到了一个安全方面的问题，Can
<Guest37382> 啊啦啦!
<Guest37382> 啊啦啦
<Guest37382> 啊啦啦
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在ubuntu下安装win7应该怎么引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446016 求各位指导一下，以前安装的也是ubuntu+win7.结果一不小心把两个系统都卸载了，而且更悲剧的是硬盘也被格式化最后被分区为只剩下一个C盘了，恢复了一天时间，终于恢复得差不多了，昨天又重装了ubuntu。 现在想再装一个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • terminal提示找不到命令：fontconfig-voodoo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446017 我的字体变成了附件1的样子，我想把它改回原样。 然后我就找fontconfig-voodoo,但是找不到 Code: yhylord@yhylord-H67MA-USB3-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install language-selector-common 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树   
<^k^>      正在读取状态信息... 完成        language-selector-common 已经是最新的版
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu13.10 让我回到了ubuntu10.10的极速时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446018 很流畅完美运行了三天 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2013-07-21 10:48
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装32位Ubuntu13.04的郁闷 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446019 下载的文件：ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso 在win7中，用UltraISO写入U盘，正常通过U盘启动，拔掉网线，安装过程极其漫长，“正在复制文件”这个大概是一个多小时，这个过程过后又得一个多小时，不管了，还算安装好了。在使
<^k^> 用过程中，复制文件的速度只有二十几兆每秒，同样的文件，win7下速度是七十兆每 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10很稳定了，10.10筒子们可以升级了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446020 我的13.04搞坏了，直接升级到13.10 再安装Lubuntu 桌面 ，完美运行了三天。速度跟10.10一个样，爽 10.10 到 13.10 中间 的版本就是狗屎 ， 13.10才是王道。 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a hre
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Enlightenment 17 模块的编译/安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446021 一星期前看了adagio大神的教程 一心动 ，安装了E17 用的是下面这个源： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:efl/trunk 然后十分正常的安装完成了0.17.3 确实比自己编译安装方便多了，自己编译的没有特效 后来就开始配置自己的config 但
<^k^> 一直苦于找不到关于内存、磁盘、还有天气之类的模块 后来找到了hannes-janetzek_en …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于集成声卡驱动升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446022 翻遍了整个坛子里也没有见到一扁全面点的关于ubuntu下更新声卡驱动的帖子，显卡方面的到不少，有没有哪位老鸟能给我们这些小菜们整理一扁主板realtek集成声卡驱动更新的帖子，在此万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 w
<^k^> uyemenhui — 2013-07-21 11:10 <hr /&
<tipstrying> 嗨
<tipstrying> 大家好
<^k^> tipstrying:点点点.  11:19 
<iIlL10Oo> `address tipstrying |
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: tipstrying yaaic 河南省郑州市移动
<tipstrying> 'address iIlL10Oo |
<tipstrying> 为神马我的不能显示？
<iIlL10Oo> 因为我有隐身斗篷
<tipstrying> 喔？求帮助
<tipstrying> 我也要
<tipstrying> 去哪里申请？
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈，要去 #freenode 频道申请
<tipstrying> 喔，谢谢你，
<iIlL10Oo> 是英文频道
<tipstrying> 对了，隐身斗篷官方称呼是神马？
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.oschina.net/news/42455/github-creative-center-of-internet
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: GitHub：互联网上的创新中心 - 开源中国社区
<iIlL10Oo> tt 斗篷 |
<iIlL10Oo> `tt 斗篷 |
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:  Cloak
<CyrusYzGTt> 马甲
<tipstrying> 呼
<tipstrying> 失败了。。。。
<tipstrying> 英文捉急
<freeayu> 问个正则表达  /((like [you, him, her])|(b)/ 有办法写成这样嘛
<freeayu> 想表达 like you 或者  like him, like her都可以
<iIlL10Oo> /like(you|him|her)/
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想 Ideapad Yoga 13 安装 ubuntu 13.04 各种坑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446023 Linux新手上路。前些日子新入的yoga 13触屏笔记本，cpu是i5-3337u，128GB的SSD。 UEFI和SecureBoot为打开状态，因为想保留内置的Win8 x64。 首先我尝试使用ubuntu-gnome 13.04的镜像，使用u盘引导，安装的时候选择与Windows8并存
<tipstrying> 大家使用ubuntu什么感受呢？
<frozen_2013> hello
<^k^> frozen_2013:点点点.  12:23 
<frozen_2013> 关于web设计,有没有办法在选定值之后,焦点自动跳到下一个input.  <input type="text  name="mlmc0" id="mlmc0" onfocus="pop(this)" /><input name='bz0'  type="text"> 其中pop是个选择窗口,可以选定一些值.
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2087504639
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 大家怎么用Linux 看黄片？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> jusss: 自己看topic
 * jiero|knOckOut 抱抱 onlylove ： 好久不见
<jusss>  onlylove .
<onlylove> jiero|knOckOut: 为毛要knockout
<onlylove> jiero|kickoff: 谁踢你了
<BT_MAXTER> 有人要价值$10的新加坡手机充值卡吗？
<jiero|kickoff> onlylove: 。。。
<BT_MAXTER> 好吧走淘宝
<CyrusYzGTt> BT_MAXTER§ 送给我，我也用不了
<jiero|kickoff> onlylove: 好玩啊
<BT_MAXTER> ……看来只能用于收藏了吗……
<onlylove> jiero|kickoff: 小心哪天哪个op手痒成全你
<jiero|kickoff> onlylove: 。。。这是开球的意思
<StarBrilliant> BT_MAXTER: TAT
<onlylove> jiero|kickoff: 知道是开球的意思，但是我故意歪曲下
<administrator> 大家好
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  12:39 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: vga参数不能用了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，用户要加入 video sound 组
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我是root
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就不清楚了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在grub2里，vga被xxxpayxxx替代了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 而且用那个xxxpayxxx参数，关掉kms,根本没法调tty的分辨率而且还打不开x
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Guest26569> 哈哈哈
<Guest26569> ^k^: 什么是XXXPAYXXX
<^k^> Guest26569: define:XXXPAYXXX Under section 4-411 of the District of Columbia Code, he was eligible during that time to receive [|xxx] pay ([xxx|]) in addition to his salary ([xxx]) for a total of [xxx].
<Guest26569> 请问怎么完全打不开GOOGLE了
<iIlL10Oo> Guest26569: 因为google太优秀了
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 哦
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 米国全面来打压我们了
<maivel>  /exit
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 求救
<iIlL10Oo> Guest26569: 不怕，生命在于锻炼
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 锻炼为了什么
<iIlL10Oo> Guest26569: 为了下次更厉害的被锻炼
<CyrusYzGTt> 死亡
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: LNH
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: LNE
<iIlL10Oo> 啥
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: LIFE'S NOT EXXXXXXXXXXXXX不会英文
<iIlL10Oo> 我也不会
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 生命不是锻炼
<Guest26569> 有人来爆料吗
<Guest26569> 要环保 去百度
<iIlL10Oo> 百度能查到 irc 的 RFC 吗？
<ofan> 测试
<^k^> ofan:点点点.  13:05 
<iIlL10Oo> Guest26569: 百度和google性质不一样，就像qq车和长安面包车，用途不一样
<Guest26569> ^k^: RFC
<^k^> Guest26569, 一个更深层次的算法是必要的，正确回应。  13:08 
<Guest26569> ^k^: 什么是长安面包车
<^k^> Guest26569: define:长安面包车 汽车中国|长安面包车|频道提供全面的长安微型面包车报价、|长安面包车|图片、|长安| |面包车|参数配置、|长安面包车|行情导购等有关长安之星面包车等面包车信息。
<Guest26569> ^k^: 什么是RFC
<^k^> Guest26569: define:RFC The first choice below connects to the |RFC| repository maintained by the IETF. The second choice connects directly to the |RFC| Editor&#39;s Web Page. Be advised |...|
<Guest26569> iIlL10Oo: 太高深了
<john1234> 有什么好的备份工具吗？
<ofan> rsync
<ofan> john1234: rsync
<john1234> 哦 RSYNC好用吗？
<Guest26569> ^k^: 什么是RSYNC
<^k^> Guest26569: define:RSYNC The source tar is available here: |rsync|-3.0.9.tar.gz (signature), with a tar file of the &quot;patches&quot; directory now released in a separate file: |rsync|-patches-3.0.9.tar.gz |...|
<john1234> 我已经被TAR折磨得崩溃了
<iIlL10Oo> rsync +1
<iIlL10Oo> john1234: 用ubuntu吧，不需要下载tar
<john1234> 我是用的UBUNTU啊
<john1234> 13.04
<Guest26569> john1234: 有黑屏吗
<iIlL10Oo> john1234: 那 rsync 自带的，你直接运行就可以
<frozen_2013> Guest26569: 不得不说.gooooooooooogle真的太强大了
<jusss> john1234: 你想解压啥
<Guest26569> frozen_2013: 怎么说呢
<frozen_2013> 因为上网的一半时间大家都在google,上网的一半时间上不了google.
<Guest26569> frozen_2013: 有淘宝利害吗
<frozen_2013> Guest26569: google的影响力是全球性的.
<jiero|kickoff> onlylove: 还好吧。刚才做饭去了
<frozen_2013> Guest26569: 比tb厉害多了
<Guest26569> frozen_2013: 淘宝也影响全球了
<john1234> 在中国梦的地方 表示用不了GOOGLE
<Guest26569> john1234: GOOOOOOOOOOOOGLE怎么不小COPY一下TB呢
<john1234> 不是解压 我是想用tar备份系统
<Guest26569> frozen_2013: TB救没发活了
<john1234> 那个要去了解一下米国的文化
 * jusss 第一次有人要跟我开dcc chat
<john1234> 比较平衡 不会让GOOGLE一家独大的
<jusss> onlylove: 刚有人要跟我开dcc chat
<Guest26569> john1234: 想当年李教授真是太SHIT了
<jusss> 什么是备份系统
<^k^> jusss: define:备份系统 1.win7自带的|系统备份| 优点：|备份|速度快，支持光盘|备份|，光盘|备份|压缩率65%。在 硬盘上多次|备份|在同一个镜像时，镜像增大不明显。操作简单。重启进入|系统|修复， |...|
<john1234> 好像是我SORRY
<john1234> 不熟悉IRC
<john1234> 乱点
 * jusss 第二次有人找我开dcc chat...
<john1234> 又是我SORRY
<john1234> 真的VERY VERY SORRY
<jusss> 什么是备份系统
<^k^> jusss: define:备份系统 1.win7自带的|系统备份| 优点：|备份|速度快，支持光盘|备份|，光盘|备份|压缩率65%。在 硬盘上多次|备份|在同一个镜像时，镜像增大不明显。操作简单。重启进入|系统|修复， |...|
<john1234> ：}
<jusss> linux可以备份系统？然后还原系统？
<john1234> define这个可以备份UBUNTU？
<jusss> ub可以？
<jusss> 不知道
<frozen_2013> tar吧
<jusss> define应该可以备份系统，然后用它来还原Ub
<jusss> 怀念10.10
<jusss> 自从11.10后就不习惯ub了
<jusss> 10.10 squeeze wheezy 07.01
<junking> ？
<junking> 请问有没有人在？
<onlylove> 有啊有啊
<ofan> junking: 啥
<junking> 在ubuntu下。
<junking> 我gae已经配置好了
<junking> 但是怎么弄快捷方式？
<onlylove> 这个不是创建启动器么
<onlylove> 习惯终端搞了……那个真的不太清楚
<junking> 。。
<junking> 但是我觉得每次还打那么长一串命令好麻烦的赶脚
<onlylove> 哦，alias
<onlylove> 直接写到bashrc里面了
<onlylove> 吃饭去，刚爬起来，该吃午饭了
<ofan> junking: 快捷方式就是desktop文件
<junking> 完全新手
<junking> 不会弄
<junking> 呵呵
<junking> 创建快捷方式：sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/goAgent.desktop  在文本编辑器里输入 [Desktop Entry]  Name = goAgent  Comment = a proxy tool  Exec = /home/YourUserName/google_appengine/goAgent/local/proxy.py #proxy.py的绝对路径#  Icon = /home/kafaafa/google_appengine/goAgent/local/goagent.png #图标的绝对路径#  Terminal = true #使用终端运行#  Type = Application  Categories = Application;Developmen
<junking> 我按照这个弄的
<junking> 但是我不明白。哪里来一个/kafaafa的目录
<iIlL10Oo> junking: ls -al /home 看看就知道 那个目录是你的名字
<junking> 没有
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 有你名字吗？ /home 下面
<iIlL10Oo> Icon = /home/kafaafa/google_appengine/goAgent/local/goagent.png
<iIlL10Oo> Icon = /home/你的名字/google_appengine/goAgent/local/goagent.png
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 改了/usr/lib下的权限，导致系统完全瘫痪，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446024 改了/usr/lib的权限，导致我在用sudo命令时提示致命错误，无法加载插件。系统进入之后无响应，非常卡，求解! 统计信息: 发表于 由 jskjdxsw — 2013-07-21 13:
 * nyfair 键盘坏了，求推荐
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 键盘不都是30元一个吗？没差别吧
<nyfair> 30一个？你给我来个
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim如何才能编辑find命令找到的所有文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446027 我想使用argdo指令来对find命令查找到的文件做一些处理，但如才能使用vim编辑find命令找到的所有文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 amala — 2013-07-21 14:08
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 店里很多啊，taobao也有
<junking> 我试试
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.69.uTxts1&id=12921693515
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 全新原装正品罗技K200超薄USb键盘 手感超好 罗技给思科代工-淘宝网
<nyfair> 太难看了
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: K200 注重手感
<iIlL10Oo> http://s.taobao.com/search?tab=all&filter=reserve_price%5B%2C30%5D&fs=0&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&initiative_id=staobaoz_20130721&q=%BC%FC%C5%CC+K200&filterFineness=2&atype=b
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 键盘 K200_淘宝搜索
<nyfair> 30块的注重手感？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: K200刚出来时, 要200多呢
<nyfair> thx，那我去买个给老爸
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair 妹子
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 嗯
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair 有照片没？ 叔叔帮你介绍男友
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 女孩子就买个超薄的好了 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18904123265&spm=a230r.1.14.15.DQWM9I&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 包邮行货 Logitech/罗技 K310 防水有线键盘 超薄 真正全身可水洗-tmall.com天猫
<nyfair> 太难看了啊
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 厚 20mm 呢，我感觉好看
<junking> 好吧
<junking> 我自己是搞不定了
<junking> 求教怎么方便的使用gae
<junking> 不管是创建快捷方式还是打命令。。。
<junking> 怎么方便怎么来吧
<junking> 我环境已经创建好了。。。
<junking> 只要打命令 python proxy.py就可以使用了...现在问题是.怎么让这个命令我鼠标点一下,或者输入一个很简单的代码就能运行..
<junking> 求教各位大牛
<alpha080> junking:  man alias
<junking> man alias是什么意思呢？
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 右键拖到桌面
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 或按住 alt 拖到桌面
<junking> 我试试
<tipstrying> junking: 你用的什么桌面环境？
<junking> 不清楚
<junking> 应该是默认的
<junking> 我直接装的ubuntu的13.04
<tipstrying> 。。。。。。。
<tipstrying> ubuntu没有用过。。。
<tipstrying> junking: 你可以看看你的桌面图标的属性神马的，找到启动器类似的标签，模仿他做一个指向你的脚本的启动器
<tipstrying> 可以实现点他启动脚本，
<tipstrying> 或者用定时任务
<tipstrying> 固定周期执行一次
<junking> 图标上desktop的
<junking> 是
<tipstrying> 有没有命令那一栏
<junking> 可以打终端命令啊
<tipstrying> ？？？？？
<junking> 就是alt ctrl t
<junking> 出来的那个东西
<junking> 怎么现在执行那个python proxy.py都不行了..
<tipstrying> 不是，我是说启动器里面都有神马
<junking> 说说 address already inuse
<junking> 是说进程被占用吗?
<tipstrying> 不是
<tipstrying> 是不是每天只能签到一次？
<junking> 签到?
<junking> 关签到什么事?
<tipstrying> 你弄的什么？
<tipstrying> Python没有弄过
<junking> 哦..被占用了
<junking> 我到进程管理里面结束他了就可以了
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 只能运行一次的
<tipstrying> 好奇葩
<junking> 什么好奇葩?
<junking> 哎,有谁熟悉ubuntu的吗?
<junking> 怎么弄个快捷方式之类的东西?
<junking> 有教程类的网站最好.我是非常非常新的新人
<alpha080> junking: www.google.com
<junking> Google好久了
<tipstrying> 百度上有好多吧，
<junking> 都没找到啊
<junking> 就是没找到..所以才到这里来求解的
<tipstrying> 你想要多基础的？
<junking> 好吧，自己慢慢弄吧。先看点基本的教程先。。
<tipstrying> junking: Linux学习起来很枯燥的，
<tipstrying> 我感觉很多类UNIX的东西入门都比较难
<tipstrying> junking: 要不你看看鸟哥的书，我也是看他的书学的基础
<junking> 好的，谢谢
<tipstrying> 鸟哥的基础篇，比较枯燥，没有接触过的话，不是很好理解，多看几遍就好了，个人觉得比教程有意义
<iIlL10Oo> linux只要会基本的命令，就算入门了，以后慢慢查资料提高
<junking> 不太明白学习linux的意义
<junking> 是为了什么呢？
<junking> 我是好奇
<junking> 想弄个大概。。。网上传的神乎其神的linux是怎么回事
<junking> 貌似这玩意代表自由。。代表个性，代表diy
<tipstrying> junking: 你是学什么的？
<tipstrying> junking: Linux就是一个操作系统，没有那么神奇
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 还是windows先入门再研究linux比较好
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 玩linux的都是为了编程
<tipstrying> junking: 我觉得你要是不知道学习Linux是什么意义，估计就是学了，没有多少用。
<onlylove> 讨论啥呢……
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用linux是升级系统不用钱
<CyrusYzGTt> 除了 商业版本
<onlylove> 又讨论学习linux有啥意义啊……多无聊的问题……回答是，没意义，就像你上学有什么意义一样
<onlylove> 都是些被政治老师和历史老师教坏了的才问，这个的意义那个的意义
<tipstrying> 赞！
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 现在买台电脑，都是给你安装好win7的，还能升级的
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 能升级 win8么？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: win8目前需要加钱才给你安装的
<tipstrying> 。。。这不是坑么？
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 以后可以不要钱么
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ debian6> debian7 不用钱
<tipstrying> 够呛
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 估计和win7一样，只要加几十元
<tipstrying> 那得是正版的情况下吧
<tipstrying> 我是没有见过正版的win
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 貌似我从debian5一路升级没花除了电费和网费以外的钱
<iIlL10Oo> tipstrying: 等win9出来，win8的 bios 就便宜了
<onlylove> tipstrying: 我见过一堆正版的win，没啥意思
<iIlL10Oo> tipstrying: 目前 win7 的bios 刷一下不贵
<tipstrying> 乃们都是刷BIOS么？
<onlylove> 刷BIOS要钱？
<tipstrying> 诶，前几天失手把win7格掉了？
<tipstrying> 悲剧呀，
<Pudge> windows 要钱？ 啥时候开始收费了？
<tipstrying> 。。。。。。
<tipstrying> 天朝果然无所不能
<Betach> 大神么
<tipstrying> 求大神
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: e神
<tipstrying> 求带
<\q> gfrog_not_here: 昨天你討論ccnp?
<tipstrying> @e神
<gfrog_not_here> \q: .
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • QAQ 求助 不小心删除了desktop文件 现在进入ubuntu都是黑乎乎的一片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446030 我用的是ubuntu12.04 今天闲着无聊按照这个贴去“优化”了一下 http://www.iteye.com/topic/572150 没仔细看这些都是危险的修改 结果就悲剧了 感觉可能是这两个地方出了问题 Quote: <div class="quotecontent&qu
<junking> 我一直都用win7，win8.。。但是一直都是用软件破解的
<onlylove> 老实说，买套不是很贵，就是觉得不值
<junking> 那么在linux上怎么实现跟windows一样的功能
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为别人都用免费的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 倒不是因为那个
<junking> 比如我是手机售后。我经常用到的软件是豌豆荚，各种root工具，各种刷机工具，比如mtk刷机工具，展讯的。那么linux呢？
<tipstrying> Linux用的是adb貌似
<onlylove> junking: 不知道你知道这些豌豆荚都是用的啥
<Pudge> junking: adb-linux原生完克
<junking> 豌豆荚主要是用adb 命令吧？
<onlylove> junking: 另外，root都是重新打包rom的
<nyfair> junking: junking其实那些工具都是adb的gui，当然你要真用linux，熟练命令行使用adb，那就注定孤独一生了
<onlylove> junking: adb在linux上有原生的
<junking> 孤独一生？
<junking> 何解？
<hrzhu> adb不是windows mac linux都支持嗎
<tipstrying> 找不到妹纸
<onlylove> junking: 嗯……你以后孤独一生的时候就知道了
<junking> 我已经有妹纸了
<tipstrying> 因为技术宅。。。
 * nyfair 自从电脑坏了都自己修之后就明白了，注定孤独一生
<junking> 所以应该不会孤独一生
<tipstrying> 。。。。
<tipstrying> 已经。。。。。。
<nyfair> 烧了烧了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该装作不会的样子找别人呢
<junking> 电脑坏了不自己修？还干嘛？送去电脑城让奸商宰一刀？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 不是保修2年吗
<junking> 我虽然前年才拥有属于自己的电脑
<junking> 今年才买第一台台机。
<nyfair> junking: 当然是找个傻瓜无偿服务
<onlylove> junking: nonono，不要送电脑城，看好那个就问，我电脑坏了，帮忙呗
<junking> 我台机是自己做淘宝淘的散件，运回来自己组装的
<onlylove> junking: 台机啊……没意思，买散件自己拼笔记本
<junking> 不会焊接
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 那要搜索很多参数，怕不兼容
<tipstrying> 逆天了，
<onlylove> junking: 我没让你买电容啊……
<junking> 台机不用搜索很多参数啊
<junking> 先选好主板，然后根据主板的参数选零件就可以了啊
<onlylove> intel的组装笔记本方案你们不知道吗
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 淘宝有主机的，再买个显示器就差不多了
<junking> 淘宝上那个主机我也看了
<junking> 但是不太满意啊
<hrzhu> 我對淘寶一直沒什麼好感 電腦配件不會上淘寶買 還是新蛋京東這種安全點
<iIlL10Oo> junking: 也便宜的
<junking> 比如。他cpu还可以，然后显卡给你用渣的显卡。所以就没兴趣了
<nyfair> 注定孤独一生就是你跑到acfun文区，一堆人在讨论很高深的数理化问题，然后有个人冒出来一句你们有女朋友吗？于是此贴终结
<junking> 呵呵
<junking> 请问，什么是acfun？
<onlylove> 太经典
<onlylove> junking: 一定要知道的AB站哦
<iIlL10Oo> hrzhu: 任何平台都差不多吧，各种卖家都有
<nyfair> a acfun.tv
<nyfair> b bilibili.tv
<nyfair> c tucao.cc
<nyfair> d dilli.li
<onlylove> junking: 当别人讨论A站B站的时候，一定要知道是啥
<jusss> nyfair: 求果照
<onlylove> jusss: 人不作死就不会死……你懂得
<jusss> onlylove: 除了a站b站好像还有c站
<Guest26569> 有人在吗
<^k^> Guest26569:点点点.  16:05 
<jusss> 没人
<onlylove> jusss: 人已经给到D站了
<tipstrying> 。。。。。。。。
<nyfair> jusss: 我都贴了啊
<junking> 这个貌似是一个动漫网站？
<Guest26569> 我断线了
<junking> 请问这个和linux有什么关系吗？
<jusss> nyfair: 你的果照贴哪了
<nyfair> junking: 关系就是linux也能上这些站，而且死宅经常会在里面讨论linux
<jusss> junking: 没关系
<jusss> junking: 里面是一群活在2次元的撸管男的地方
<nyfair> jusss: C:/Documents and Settings/nyfair/My Photos/luozhao.jpg
<Guest26569> 一边上网 一边吸椰
<hrzhu> iIlL10Oo: 感觉jd newegg這種有統一的售後管理大網站比較淘寶的小店好點  雖然不太清楚他們具體貨源什麼的
<Guest26569> 子水
<Guest26569> 太爽了
<jusss> nyfair: C:/开头的地址打不开呀
<onlylove> 其实还有那啥，嗯……2ch和4ch啥的
<iIlL10Oo> hrzhu: 哦
<nyfair> 2ch相当于日本的百度贴吧，或者白皮猪的4chan
<jusss> nyfair: 贴出来吧，求撸
<nyfair> 2ch.net
<iIlL10Oo> b.net
<nyfair> 4ch就是4chan
<Guest26569> 有人懂日语?
<onlylove> 2ch有中文的
<jusss> nyfair: 你有扣扣空间吗？贴上去吧
<nyfair> 2ch中文是台湾站，和2ch没关系
<hrzhu> 貼吧是我用過的體驗最差的論壇 那個驗證碼太鬼畜了，而且我一直想不通貼吧裏面暴吧之類的文化怎麼出來了。。
<nyfair> Guest26569: 哪句日文不懂？
<Guest26569> nyfair: YMD
<jusss> Guest26569: +10086
<nyfair> hrzhu: 你点下喜欢这个贴吧，再签到下混到3级不就不用验证码了
<jusss> nyfair: 我也不懂那句ymd
 * nyfair 觉得贴吧验证码很好，弄死白皮猪
<nyfair> Guest26569: 去找部av撸，你就懂了
<hrzhu> 我在貼吧的第一個貼就被當成廣告貼 一分鐘內就被刪了
<onlylove> 受不了了
<Guest26569> nyfair: :)
<hrzhu> 還有個日本吧 各種限制 四級才能回覆/發帖
<onlylove> hrzhu: 贴吧就这样的，经常吞一楼
<nyfair> hrzhu: 跑去那里干嘛，那种地方都是带路党
<nyfair> 太君,this way
<junking> ubuntu有没有设备管理器？
<junking> 从哪里进？
<Guest26569> junking: TOP
<junking> 直接打命令？top？
<Guest26569> junking: TOP :]
<tipstrying> 设备不是在/dev么？
<Guest26569> tipstrying: 如果你C好可以
<junking> top貌似是查看进程？
<tipstrying> top是进城管理器吧，
<Guest26569> junking: :)
<hrzhu> 我是百度黑 貼吧這種逼格甚低的網站我本來是不會去上的 後來關注一個叫煙花不堪剪的人發現貼吧裏也蠻多有意思的東西
<Guest26569> hrzhu: 你好
<nyfair> hrzhu: 我也曾经是百度黑，但是自从发现google更黑之后我就觉得度娘其实还好
<hrzhu> Guest26569: 好..
<lucky|> hr
<jusss> nyfair: slg是啥
<hrzhu> htop是top的進化版
<jusss> 淫兽必须死？
<Guest26569> hrzhu: 坏人ZHU
<lucky|> hrzhu: 感觉贴吧还好啊
<nyfair> jusss: turn-based strategy game
<jusss> http://nyfair.weebly.com/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ - tools
<junking> Google哪里黑？
<tipstrying> Guest26569: 和c有关？
<nyfair> jusss: 那个废弃了，新站是这个dom3.github.com
<Guest26569> tipstrying: 我是在装B
<Guest26569> tipstrying: :)
<onlylove> junking: 用久了你就知道了，俩都不是好鸟
 * nyfair baidu google这两货再坏，比起yahoo来良心已经大大滴好了
<tipstrying> 其实我觉得设备管理器在Linux上貌似都没有接触过
<tipstrying> 设备都是直接用了，
<Guest26569> :] VGA=0X0317 太好用了 完全忽略X-WINDOW
<onlylove> nyfair: 特指yahoo中国？
<jusss> Guest26569: ???
<onlylove> 喵的金山这垃圾公司
<jusss> Guest26569: 你什么发行版
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯
<Pudge> 请问，暗黑2 物理弓箭系亚马逊怎么加点啊
<junking> 直接用？
<junking> 不用装驱动？
<Guest26569> junking: UBUNTU 或 DEBIAN 之类的
<onlylove> junking: 除非是新出的硬件，老硬件基本直接用
<jusss> onlylove: 现在传递给内核的vga参数在grub2启动时还能用？
<Guest26569> jusss: 可以
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊……我从来没用过那东西啊
<nyfair> 可以啊
<jusss> Guest26569: 我的就不能
<jusss> nyfair: 我的不可以
<jusss> nyfair: 你的也可以？
<nyfair> 弄张1280*768的wallpaper当grub2壁纸
<iMadper> Pudge: 撑血, 撑敏捷, 力量能拿起装备.
<iMadper> Pudge: 技能, 冰剑, 多重, 炮轰.
<Pudge> iMadper: 前20级，加多少给血，加多少给敏捷？
<tipstrying> grub内核参数？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我艹.... 等我回忆一下我的小学时代....
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有，前20级需要留技能点么？还是都给多重和魔法剑？
<nyfair> 5敏2体1力
<onlylove> 你俩在讨论啥……
<Pudge> iMadper: 别扯淡，还小学，哥哥我都是初中才玩上阿拉伯2
<onlylove> 地下城么
<nyfair> 多重随便加，永远用得到
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是小学就是初中.
<jusss> onlylove: 地下城没那些东西
<iMadper> Pudge: 真的很老了. 我初中就玩war3
<Pudge> nyfair: 5敏2体1力？ 没这么多点啊，一级就5个点
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine秽翼的尤斯蒂娅 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446031 很喜欢秽翼的尤斯蒂娅这款glagame，可是在linux下总是一打开就没反应。 中文版的秽翼的尤斯蒂娅，开始先CreateProcess原始的BGI.exe程序，但是参数是CREATE_SUSPEND,这样创建的程序处于挂起状态，这时采用线程注入的方式注入一段汇编代码
<iMadper> Pudge: 你说diablo2 不是小学的?
<iMadper> nyfair: 同问.
<Pudge> iMadper: 对于你来说，是小学。。
<nyfair> Pudge: 百分比分配而已，自己调节下，力量除了拿装备没啥大用
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥，大菠萝？
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<iMadper> 对, 力量能拿起装备就行. 尤其是弓, 都不需要盾牌了...
<Pudge> nyfair: 我看有人说不加血，只加敏捷，但是我试了，太容易被秒啊
<jusss> onlylove: deb怎么开framebuffer
<nyfair> Pudge: 那是高玩打法
<iMadper> Pudge: 先加血.
<jusss> onlylove: 启动时用vga=xxx?
<iMadper> Pudge: 不然没法玩
<onlylove> jusss: 这个也没用过TAT……不过网上应该很多吧
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我的不行
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 那20级以前的技能点呢？怎么分配？ 魔法箭加高？？
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似我的显卡自动开的，如果是开源驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 是你的kms打开的
<iMadper> Pudge: 冰剪多少级能学?
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 多重箭太耗魔法啊，
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以输入，grub，然后输入help看看那一堆命令
<jusss> onlylove: 你启动时nomodeset就会发现没有/dev/fb0了
<iMadper> Pudge: 炮轰更费... 但是华丽...
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 我一般不加冰箭，就多重好清怪，冰箭就加一级控制5秒逃命走位
<onlylove> jusss: 我用过的就是dmraid……
<Pudge> iMadper: 炮轰我也不加，需要瞄准，影响走位
<iMadper> Pudge: 打不过boss你.
<onlylove> jusss: 还是给服务器装系统的时候用的
<iMadper> Pudge: 不学高级冰剑
<Pudge> iMadper: 网上说打boss就用魔法箭，关键是装备
<Pudge> iMadper: 是不是啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 没装备啥技能也打不死，技能都不加dps的
<iMadper> Pudge: 我都是用冰剑呀..... 挨不了几下的... 所以一般都是跑开.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你wine的diable?
<Pudge> iMadper: 那太慢啊，只是自己安全一点，有了女武神，冰箭技能点就浪费了
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩
<nyfair> Pudge: 火炬2不是1美分么
<iMadper> s/e/o/
<Pudge> nyfair: 火炬是啥
<iMadper> 瞬间听不懂了... 匿了...
<nyfair> Pudge: torchlight2，有原生linux版
<Pudge> iMadper: 快教我啊
<Pudge> nyfair: 没玩过。。年纪大了，搞不起新游戏，就玩玩大菠萝2
<iMadper> Pudge: 我艹, 我主玩法师的.. ...
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 我每次打到督瑞尔那里就打不过了，
<nyfair> 还有个新西兰的免费独立游戏，path of exile，现在很火
<iMadper> Pudge: 督瑞尔是哪个?
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 狗逼速度太快，还减速，跑都跑不掉，2下就死
<Guest26569> LINUX那款外星人游戏好玩 可以上线玩
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是那个大虫子，第二大关的boss
<iMadper> Pudge: 第二幕的boss?
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩
<Pudge> iMadper: 空间又小，没法放他风筝
<nyfair> Pudge: 换个野蛮人，blablabla就结束了
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 我已经混乱了... 第二世界, 是七个古墓那个?
<Pudge> nyfair: 。。。我就想练练物理系的亚马逊啊
 * iMadper 我玩野蛮人, 主修跳跃. 
<Pudge> iMadper: 对的，7个古墓，找到真的那个
<nyfair> Pudge: 长矛亚马逊也行
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 还有，亚马逊的好弓太难刷了，打到死都只有蓝色装备。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 那个大肉虫子太恶心了... 在古墓里总是中毒!!!! 害得我把好多绿宝石想在盔甲上了
<Pudge> nyfair: iMadper 法师的暗金法杖随便爆啊
<nyfair> 不如我们去找个网游或者mud玩玩？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我再去试试，就加魔法箭和多重先到20再说
<iMadper> Pudge: pal的权仗才好刷...
<onlylove> nyfair: 网游不爽，刚刚6万延迟三分钟才卡掉
<iMadper> Pudge: 留技能点吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 留给那个技能？
<roylez> iMadper: 暗黑三？
<Pudge> iMadper: 至少法师有别的暗金装备凑或用啊
<iMadper> roylez: 二
<roylez> iMadper: 亚马逊无敌啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 亚马逊真心难，拿个蓝色弓箭，第二关就很吃力了
<iMadper> Pudge: 当年我一定要加冰封球... ...
<iMadper> roylez: 快去支援 Pudge
<Pudge> iMadper: 我知道，我以前也加，有人配合的时候
<Pudge> iMadper: 后来我发现冰箭打boss太慢了，没效率，
<iMadper> Pudge: 难道你是闪电系?
<iMadper> Pudge: 传送爽呀.
<Pudge> iMadper: 不啊，我不玩标枪，打个蛋蛋的闪电啊
 * alvin_rxg 惊！ 竟然有人 冰 ama
 * alvin_rxg 遇到冰免疫的就死了
<Pudge> 总之，是不是清怪就用多重，打boss就用魔法箭，
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈在么？
<administrator> HELLO
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 前辈里, roylez在.
<Pudge> 我看网上攻略，大部分好像都这么说
<Pudge> iMadper: 引导箭加满有用么？
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  16:36 
<Pudge> iMadper: 还是只用一级？
<iMadper> Pudge: 没用吧... 1级
<Pudge> iMadper: 为啥你跟网上说的都不同。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你要是装备好, 可以熬到女武神出来
<Pudge> iMadper: 暴击加多少
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 请教个问题，shellscript里，子进程中的变量如何拓展到父进程中？
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是没装备啊，太难刷了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我玩的时候, 没有网!! 只有56k猫, 巨贵
<iMadper> Pudge: 每个bos都可以刷无限次呀!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不写shell
<Pudge> iMadper: 除了那个裸体鹿，哪个boss能爆好装备？
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，56k的那小家伙，比我现在这3G稳定多了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那能推荐个会写shellscript的前辈么？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 刚不是说了, roylez
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 我是
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 才怪
<iMadper> Pudge: 第一关最后的那个boss
<Pudge> iMadper: 女王？
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: 前辈能解答我的问题么？
<Pudge> iMadper: 她爆个蛋蛋，刷了3次，3个蓝色垃圾装备
<iMadper> Pudge: 杀了之后, 一看装备不好, 直接 pkill diablo
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 什么问题
<iMadper> Pudge: O_o
<IsoaSFlus> shellscript里，子进程中的变量如何拓展到父进程中？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我踢破个罐子爆出来一个暗金鞋子
<Pudge> iMadper: 然后导致我看到罐子就踢，效率狂降低
<iMadper> Pudge: 还能被爆死呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 你被爆死两次, 就不t了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。顶多爆掉点血吧，还能死？
<iMadper> Pudge: 血本来就少的时候....
<iMadper> Pudge: 或者, 连t三次, 都爆了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 别信罐子...
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是刷boss..
<iMadper> Pudge: 话说, 我没玩过奶牛关, 你可以试试看.
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: shellscript里，子进程中的变量如何拓展到父进程中？
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: ==
<Pudge> iMadper: 我玩过，就升级快。
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: ？
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有啊，前期蓝少的问题怎么解决？
<Pudge> iMadper: 多带蓝瓶？
<iMadper> Pudge: 和药
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩.
<iMadper> Pudge: 多喝.
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 要怎么使用呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 好吧，格子完全不够，老要回家。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 没事的时候就 1234 都放上蓝瓶
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: 简单说，就是要起和export相反的作用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: export要是不行, 就写到文件里
<Pudge> iMadper: 对了，把包包里面的瓶子放到1234格子上的快捷键是啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 我以前记得好像有的
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然每次都要一个个放上去，好慢
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我觉得那太傻了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道...
<Pudge> iMadper: 好吧，我再去新建一个亚马逊
<Pudge> iMadper: 再见
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 鸟哥的文章里好像有讲过
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 应该是一样才对吧 而不是相反
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: 不一样
<IsoaSFlus> Guest2056: 要是一样我也不会这么蛋疼了
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 请问是哪一篇？
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: shell script那篇
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 额……能给个链接什么的么
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: http://linux.vbird.org ?
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 首頁
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 讲了吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 好像有，
<iMadper> jusss: 我估计最多降到export
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: 用指针:)
<jusss> iMadper: 我好长时间前看过一点bash
<iMadper> jusss: 没人问你这个, 问你的是, 你确定鸟哥讲了?
<jusss> iMadper: 不确定，我一直用的是"好像"呀
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 那章我看过了，和我要的不同，你说的是对sh脚本的不同启动方式吧
<iMadper> jusss: 因为, 你的子进程是*copy*了父进程的地址空间, 所以很容易去继承变量. 但是没有对父进程地址空间访问的权限.
<iMadper> jusss: 所以, 实际上是很难的事情.
<roylez> iMadper: 应该是鸟叔了
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 在脚本里，一个循环，一个if就是个子进程……这些里面运算出来的数据要怎么通过变量带出来？
<roylez> iMadper: 8年前我就看鸟哥
<iMadper> roylez: 我没看过鸟哥.... 掩面....
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 我会告诉你用全局变量
<Guest2056> IsoaSFlus: SHELL -> EMACS -> M-x shell -> ls
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 不会脚本。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 一个循环就是一个子进程?!
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 嗯，看样子是的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: while不是外部/内部命令吧... 貌似是shell 保留字
<jusss> roylez: 八年前你贵庚
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 没用，子进程一结束，对全局变量的修改也烟消云散……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你从哪儿看到的"样子"
<roylez> jusss: 忘了，年纪太大了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 实践
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 知道你丫实践, 举例子呀
<jusss> roylez: 我现在看鸟哥，八年后能不能跟你一样？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 需要例子？你可以随便想个出来试试
<roylez> jusss: 不能
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 需要.
<roylez> jusss: 我只是要用的时候去查它
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 因为我怎么想, 都觉得不是.
<iIlL10Oo> http://avboost.com/t/topic/161
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 编译器比你聪明 - avplayer 社区论坛
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 欺负我么单手么……等等
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 不懂什么是子进程。。。还没学到过子进程，
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不用试了, 压根就是一个进程.
<jusss> 一直停留在hello world...现在连hello world估计都写不出，早忘了什么头文件之类的了
<jusss> hello world要包含什么头文件？
<administ`> echo $0
<administ`> echo $0
<administ`> echo $0
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还在试? 孩子... 辛苦你了...
<administ`> IsoaSFlus: echo $0
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我记得if的结果貌似用return带出去的
<jusss> $0是返回的变量？
 * iMadper 需要用用return??????? 今天各种亮瞎我狗眼.
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是C，helloword要用stdio
<jusss> iMadper: bash有return好像
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 为什么……
<IsoaSFlus> 我昨天是见鬼了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 人说的就是shell啊，那返回值不用return用啥
<iMadper> jusss: 有return, 但是, if直接修改, 不用if
<iMadper> jusss: 不用shell
<jusss> onlylove: writer()用哪个头文件
<iMadper> jusss: 有return, 但是, if直接修改, 不用return.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: echo $$
 * IsoaSFlus 不相信爱情了……我被一个根本不存在的问题困扰； 1天
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你在while循环内外都输出一下, 看看pid是不是一样的.
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，看他用那个lib
<administ`> IsoaSFlus: echo $0 VS ECHO $SHELL
<jusss> onlylove: O
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你有过爱情么
<administ`> IsoaSFlus: echo $0 VS ECHO $SHELL 难道不对吗
<administ`> IsoaSFlus: $SHELL $0
<administ`> IsoaSFlus: $SHELL ECHO $0
<administ`> :)
<iMadper> iso
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: onlylove: 无论是考虑到多线程还是作用域, if都直接修改, 不需要return .  cc jusss
<iMadper> s/多线程/子进程/
<onlylove> iMadper: 早忘了……
<jusss> 再看太平间闹鬼事件，有点恐怖，不是很喜欢鬼片，可是惊悚片都看完了，就只能看鬼片了，
<onlylove> iMadper: 这大半年光折腾各种windows问题和outlook问题，都要死不出来了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我无法理解昨天发生的事情了……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都没写/学过shell... 不过你们说的太不合常理了... 明显你们是从冥王星来的, 你们的计算机都是7进制的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 明明是14进的
<administ`> 10
<jusss> onlylove: outlook?
 * IsoaSFlus 不过这样也好
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啥是outlook?
<jusss> onlylove: win7 现在是oe吧还是什么
<administ`> onlylove: 问我吧我是大侠
<jusss> onlylove: 有两个客户端，微软
<iMadper> outlook: 朝外看
<jusss> onlylove: outlook outlook express ?还有个什么mail之类的
<jusss> live mail什么的，
<jusss> onlylove: win现在有3个客户端吧
<onlylove> administ`: 很好，域用户底下，outlook连不上exchange，需要输入用户名密码，为啥
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你高考完了?
<administ`> onlylove: WINDOWS-MAIL LIVE-MAIL OUTLOOK OUTLOOK-EXPRESS
<onlylove> jusss: 鬼知道，我说的是office里面那个
<administ`> onlylove: WINDOW-MAIL
<administ`> ?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 还没高三
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还不去玩? 学个毛shell? 人生能有几个这样的假期?!
<onlylove> administ`: 我说了，是office里面的，和windows mail没半毛钱关系
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那你还不去备考?! 还来玩?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ……
<administ`> onlylove: 要加AD
<jusss> administ`: 他说的是outlook
<administ`> onlylove: :)
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • nginx rewrite 伪静态配置参数与实例(经典实用) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446032 nginx rewrite 伪静态配置参数和使用例子。 正则表达式匹配，其中： Code:     * ~ 为区分大小写匹配     * ~* 为不区分大小写匹配     * !~和!~*分别为区分大小写不匹配及不区分大小写不匹配 文件及目录匹配，其中： …
<jiero> 假期？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 最近状态不佳
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 还有假期啊。小孩子
<onlylove> administ`: 加毛线ad，没在ad里面你能登陆么
 * jiero 曾经的假期，都独立的无聊过去了。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：没……在补课
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 要知道, 全国的前15所大学, 傻逼率是85%. 剩下的基本都上90%了, 为了你的朋友里少两个sb而考个好学校, 还是很值得的.
<jusss> administ`: 给我个win7的outlook-express吧
<administ`> onlylove: 勾选OUTLOOK身份认证:)
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 谨记前辈教诲
<onlylove> administ`: 我能和你说一分钟前还好的，突然就不好了么，这个之前是一直能正常工作的
<jiero> iMadper: 我真想建个没sb的大学哈
<administ`> jusss: 只有网络版的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我先把这个小脚本写完……
<iMadper> jiero: 那你得找个量化sb的标准测试.
<onlylove> administ`: 分明是域控制器和exchange临时失效
<jusss> administ`: oe本来就是基于ie的吧
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。这是量化么
<iMadper> jiero: 给每个人做个测试, 不仅能表明他现在不是sb, 还要在可预见的未来四年之内, 不变成sb, 这样, 这个学校才能建成.
<jiero> iMadper: 那多无聊啊。不想要了，就踢出去才好。
<onlylove> iMadper: 万一这四年人本来不会成sb，结果被教成sb了咋办
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^^
<jiero> iMadper: 话说sb是什么
<iMadper> onlylove: 往上看.
<administ`> onlylove: UID冲突:)
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> jiero: 就是, 傻逼 的英(拼)文(音) 缩写.
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。没法定义啊
<onlylove> administ`: UID冲突，所以重启下机器就好了是吧
 * iMadper 虽然我自己是个sb, 但是还是希望我的朋友都不是... 
<jiero> 到底啥是音质好？
 * jiero 不知道什么是美
 * jiero 不懂什么是艺术。
 * jiero 自杀吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 很难量化的一个东西, 去找个实体店, 听谷斤u2推hd650, 你就知道了
<onlylove> jiero: 自杀也是很艺术的东西，不懂艺术怎么自杀
<administ`> onlylove: AD 数据刷新太慢了吧
<iMadper> jiero: 突然想到, 找一些不sb的孩子, 还是容易的. 找一些不sb的教授, 那太难了...
<onlylove> administ`: 如果我和你说就一个用户经常这样呢？我都快疯了，到底是ad的问题还是哪里的问题
<administ`> onlylove: JOIN AD 用一个帐号
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> administ`: 我这边一旦ad不能认证，各种内网都不能访问
<jiero> iMadper: 你是精选的sb
<onlylove> administ`: 理解不能……
<iMadper> lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 我倒是觉得大多数孩子都是sb。。。
<administ`> onlylove: 修一下就好了
<onlylove> jiero: 你要相信一句话，坏学生都是被教坏的
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不是啊，坏学生都是学坏的。
<onlylove> administ`: 我么那么大权限
<onlylove> administ`: 所以我现在看见windows server就像冲上去砸了
<jiero> onlylove: 因为我是绝对的坏学生
 * iMadper 目睹大学老师骗科研经费. 目睹大学老师霸占/窃取学生成果. 
<iMadper> jiero: 好多大学老师要是当时没选则当老师, 早就跑监狱里蹲着去了...
<administ`> onlylove: WINDOWS垃机
<onlylove> jiero: 中国教育界最后的良心就是蔡元培
<onlylove> jiero: 有些话不能乱讲，但是就那样的
<onlylove> administ`: 再垃圾也有人用……而且还有一帮sb 的security团队
<administ`> 我来爆料了 有人听吗
<onlylove> administ`: 你要爆料啥
<administ`> onlylove: 那是策旦
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<onlylove> administ`: 反正我已经无力吐槽了，他们说什么就是什么呗……反正有错都是你的
<administ`> onlylove: WIN小意思 乎幽一下就好了
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 我没法同意。。。我家里2个长辈都是大学老师，我自以为不是情感作祟
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python 有关小数减法精度的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446043 python >>> 1.31-1.0 0.31000000000000005 >>> 1.5-1 0.5 >>> 1.3-1 0.30000000000000004 >>> 1.2-1 0.1999999999
<onlylove> administ`: 以前觉得，有地方上班就行，后来发现TMD，国企有国企的繁复，层层批示，私企有私企的勾心斗角，外企TMD是洋人统治的国企
<jusss> test
<iMadper> jiero: 不考虑感情因素的话, 有可能: 1. 真是少有的好老师.  2. 你没看到完整的.
<onlylove> jiero: 四九之后无清华
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 到底标准是怎么样的。。。
 * iMadper 倒是初中高中老师, 十分亲切. 
<jiero> 蔡元培算是管理员吧。。。
<onlylove> administ`: 在哪上班都要小心翼翼，真心够了
<onlylove> jiero: 直到民国时期，清华还是世界名校的，现在……呵呵
<iMadper> jiero: 比如拿学生当廉价劳动力, 普遍到大家觉得研究生每帮老师做外面的项目都成错了.
<iMadper> s/每/没/
<administ`> onlylove: 所以说:::::::::::::::::::::::::
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<iMadper> jiero: 这个等tenzu来了问问疼疼, 他就在学校里.
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<administ`> 我有经天动地的猛猛猛猛猛.............料
<jiero> onlylove: 。。世界文明那是中外交流的时候。。。
<onlylove> administ`: 亲，别刷屏，我听你爆料
 * iMadper 故意刷屏, t
<administ`> 我有猛料:)
<onlylove> 可怜的孩子，被加Q了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。时代不一样了。。。好吧我的姥爷和奶奶那时候都没研究生。。。
<administ`> 不刷
<jusss> iMadper: 人家kk都没+q
<iMadper> jiero: 当然不一样了.
<onlylove> administ`: 赶紧爆料
<jusss> iMadper: 这说明这不是刷屏
<iMadper> jusss: 我判定是.
<onlylove> 再不爆料kickban
<jusss> iMadper: 可是kk判定不是
<iMadper> jusss: 当你成为管理员, 认为不是的时候, 你可以不加. 但是你拦不住我加.
<onlylove> iMadper: 先把kk干掉
<jusss> iMadper: kves也判定不是
<onlylove> 靠，发生了什么，kk怎么掉了
<jusss>  iMadper 你干掉了kk
<iMadper> jusss: 懒得
<jusss> 你这是要夺权，
<onlylove> administ`: 你到底有什么料啊
<jiero> ... 特定时间，特定地点，特定情况下的正确与错误。
<onlylove> administ`: 火锅底料么
<iMadper> jusss: 我还需要夺权? 我现在想ban你就ban你, 我还需要啥别的权力?!
<jusss> iMadper: 你应以你的前辈kk为准，它认为刷屏时，你在动手
<administ`> onlylove: 我看了原理 斯英雄 的料其实不用爆 全于周都是一样的
<iMadper> jusss: 当你成为管理员的时候, 你可以这么做.
<onlylove> administ`: 哦，斯诺登啊
<iMadper> jusss: 但是不表示我要这样做.
<administ`> onlylove: 我装B像吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈我知道了……
<onlylove> administ`: 国之利器，不可示人
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .... .... 你怎么突然蹦出来这么一句....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 前辈, 去找那些老不死的人叫去. 别用来叫我
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 在搭配管线命令的循环里，好像是如我所说
<jusss>  onlylove 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你比他大5岁吧。
 * iMadper 我在这个频道算是很年轻的好不好!!
<iMadper> jiero: 是的....
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那怎么称呼前辈你？
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 四年大学, 还有一年高三
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: boy
<onlylove> iMadper: 小正太，叫蜀黍
<jusss> onlylove: 国之利器不可示人，鱼不可脱其渊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你见过大家互相叫吗? 不是有nick吗....
<administ`> onlylove: 后被!我知道了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 叫 iMadper 熟薯
<abinex> iMadper: 老大
<onlylove> administ`: 你找错人了吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 搭配管道命令的循环里? 也不会呀...
 * IsoaSFlus 我还是觉得叫前辈亲切
<IsoaSFlus> 我给你示范
 * jiero 觉得 parker 宝珠笔弱爆了。。。
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 前辈啊？
<jiero> 买那种东西的人没病么。。。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<IsoaSFlus> app_52@android:/ $ sh -x  /sdcard/Untitled.sh /sdcard/*.sh
<IsoaSFlus> + n=0
<IsoaSFlus> + read i
<IsoaSFlus> + ls /sdcard/Untitled.sh
<IsoaSFlus> + echo /sdcard/Untitled.sh
<abinex> jiero: 你动手做出来看
<kves> IsoaSFlus:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<abinex> jiero: 等你做出来。
<administ`> :)我B!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ....  /topic
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<onlylove> jiero: 求赠送lamy
<iMadper> 钢笔?!
<hrzhu> parker的筆一般都是送人的吧 自己寫還是lamy好
<iMadper> 以前我也想买... 但是后来, 发现我一年写不了1k字. 买来只能装13.
 * iMadper 而且, 我的字太丑.. ....
<hrzhu> iMadper: 你可以買了之後創造寫的機會。。
<IsoaSFlus> 额……
<iMadper> hrzhu: ... 故意去装13?
<IsoaSFlus> 我还是贴图……
<jusss> @android...
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己的手机一直是手写输入，喜欢写字的感觉
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 贴图? 直接贴代码, 我复制下来跑一下呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 慢.
<jiero> abinex: 。为啥要我做？奇怪的要求。说别人弱就一定必须具备资格，滚蛋，鄙视你。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我手写比9键快
<abinex> jiero: 额
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... ...
<abinex> jiero: 给块糖
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是容易写错别字
<abinex> jiero: 别哭，乖
<jiero> iMadper: 我的字也丑。
<administ`> 请问有多少人想KICK我
<iMadper> jiero: 这你就别跟我争了....
<jiero> onlylove: 那是啥？我刚查了。
<iMadper> administ`: +1
<iMadper> administ`: 看来就我一个.
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道lamy?
<administ`> YES
<jusss> administ`: no one
<administ`> ...
<onlylove> jiero: 德国的钢笔牌子
<hrzhu> 我做數學題目還是需要用筆的 應該沒人直接用latex在電腦上做題目吧。。
<jusss> administ`: 我要给你加v,如果我是op
 * iMadper +v有啥实际效果吗? 
<jiero> iMadper:  http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A0C-2N4-097.htm 我买这个了。。。我的 belkin 内外都坏了。。。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ DECODE 美国迪柯德 15.6寸防泼水轻量超大空间双肩电脑包 DED-240BK 黑色,电脑包,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品牌,促销,评论,正品】-新蛋中国 新蛋网 Newegg - 新蛋中国
<administ`> jusss: NICE
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<jusss> iMadper: 你加下不就知道了
<IsoaSFlus> http：//hiso.comoj.com/something/a.png
<iMadper> jiero: 没听过... 不了解.
<jusss> iMadper: 加v再加m
<iMadper> jusss: 不就是房间被禁言之后, 还可以说话吗? 有用吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 新蛋 满 99减 20
<iMadper> jiero: 那挺便宜的.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: http：//hiso.comoj.com/something/a.png
<jusss> iMadper: 最重要的是名字提前了。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  这是我的字哈。 https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/1ddDl.jpeg
<jusss> op一直在最高层
<onlylove> jiero: 机器太老了，需要换了，字……我不评价，自己找人学软笔去
<administ`> Z_Z~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<onlylove> administ`: 又想被+q
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<jiero> onlylove: 我这字写英文还好，中文完蛋哈哈
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没发现问题在哪儿.
<onlylove> jiero: 会写圆体或者花体么
<jiero> onlylove: 不会
<administ`> onlylove: 爆料:我是伟大的白领!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你没说哪个变量的值,跟你预期的不一样呀
<jiero> onlylove: 对美无追求。。。
<onlylove> administ`: 每月白领工资？
 * iMadper 大爱瘦金.
<jusss> onlylove: 我会圆体英文
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper：那个cat出了点问题
 * frozen_2013 qt和gtk是不是对就c++和c
<onlylove> iMadper: 请问，英文有瘦金体么
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 怎么贴代码？
<jusss> onlylove: 小写的r是我最喜欢的字母
<onlylove> 那个上面topic有
<iMadper> onlylove: 没吧, 英国人不看这东西, 没瘦金, 没金锉刀
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: /topic
<jusss> 感觉大写的g很难写
<onlylove> jusss: 那个r我学了好久
<jusss> 写的不好看。。。
<jusss> onlylove: me too
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在已经把r写成2了
<jusss> onlylove: 哈哈
<gfrog_not_here> 17:46 < administ`> onlylove: 爆料:我是伟大的白领!
<administ`> onlylove: 上十年帮助美国经济复活 下十年帮南非经济飞腾! 而我白领重来美有加过一毛钱薪水
<administ`> :)
 * gfrog_not_here @_@
 * gfrog_not_here 我干了什么。。
<hrzhu> 既然是#ubuntu-cn 應該支持下 http://paste.ubuntu.com/ 吧
<onlylove> administ`: 我是蓝领，求加薪水
<administ`> 我比南非老头要伟大!
<iMadper> hrzhu: 这里用ubuntu的, 是少数吧?
<jusss> onlylove: 小写r,太喜欢这个字母了，就像条蛇，虽然我讨厌蛇
<onlylove> administ`: 南非有个老头叫曼德拉，你比他还伟大？
<jiero> 瘦金体。。。感觉我写的都是。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你是从上到下一笔写出，还是最后再添加头部那一撇？
<administ`> 白领 蓝领 可以回家吃屎了
<hrzhu> iMadper: 額 我不知道 那多數是什麼？ 但是怎麼說也是ubuntu的頻道吧
<iMadper> hrzhu: 目测, 这里debian/arch的用户, 都比ubuntu多. gentoo还不好说.
<frozen_2013> hrzhu: 这个硬盘不是有点问题吗
<onlylove> jusss: 从上到下一笔出，因为圆体是连续性很强的，整个单词基本一笔出来，除了i的点和t的横
<administ`> 白领蓝领没妹子没车没房!直到地球人都过上每好生活 白领们就火化了
<onlylove> administ`: 你不是白领么，你也没车没房，你吵吵啥
<administ`> 100年不变:不加薪水!
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 靠薪水的大多都是吃的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我一开始跟你一样，一个单词都是一笔出，甚至一句话都能一笔出，可是后来。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不靠薪水我找不到其他经济来源
<jiero> iMadper:  发现是 15.6
<administ`> onlylove: 这次料爆得可以吧
<jusss> onlylove: t的那一笔不是横，是撇
<abinex> jiero:  还有可可粉么
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。这是大问题，该灭了这经济。
<abinex> jiero: 额
<onlylove> administ`: 你这也叫爆料？op呢，kickban了这个货
<jiero> 商业结构问题
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在从来没有一笔出过一个单词，
<jiero> abinex: 不给你，自己买去
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/l9ka3p-84070?raw
<abinex> administ`: 扯淡，这下惹祸了吧？
<^k^> IsoaSFlus ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在就无聊写贺卡的时候才用圆体，平时谁用
<abinex> jiero: 拿东西跟你换
<administ`> abinex: :)
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在已经把r写成2了，除了我估计没人能知道我写的是2还是r了
<jusss> onlylove: 我还有个最喜欢的字母f
<jusss> onlylove: 小写的f
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没问题呀, 不就应该是这样吗?!
<onlylove> jusss: 小写的？不小心就和b混了
<jusss> onlylove: 就是那样
<abinex> jusss: 你们怎么都喜欢蝌蚪啊
<jusss> onlylove: 小写的f和小写的b最大的不同就在于起笔
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那个$na呢？为什么是空的？
<onlylove> jusss: 小f要比小b长那么一点
<administ`> !!!我掉线了
<jusss> onlylove: 小f是从下往上一撇起笔，而小b最后会有从左往右下一横的一笔
<administ`> HELLO
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  17:58 
<jusss> onlylove: 不仔细看着两个字母的起笔和最后一笔估计很难知道写的是f还是b
<onlylove> jusss: 今天你怎么开始讨论英文书法了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ？
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。不都是随便讨论吗。。。我一直圆体，已经3年了，你让我写正常的，写的很慢。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 在我这里, $na是有值的
<jusss> abinex: 圆体很漂亮
<jusss> onlylove: f的最后一笔是个勾，b的最后一笔是个捺
<abinex> jusss: 变形了吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 什么？
<jusss> abinex: 什么变形？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我进大便试试看……
<abinex> 书写的习惯变形了
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: LOL
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: http://code.bulix.org/sxqg2b-84071  简化版本.
<jusss> onlylove: 不过也有种小b的写法和f差不多的，最后都是一勾
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 一坨
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我安卓上目前只有sh，可你用的hashbang是zsh？
<jusss> abinex: 写了其实有4年圆体了，习惯了，由一开始一笔勾出很多字母，很飘逸，变成现在一笔就一个邋遢的字母，很。。。
<abinex> jusss: 还是老老实实的写
<jusss> abinex: 我现在写的字母一点不美观，跟以前不能比，现在除了我自己估计没人知道我写的啥
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你用的啥终端模拟器
<abinex> 不然那个鸡肠一样的字连自己都看不懂了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: terminal-emulater?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 确实, sh里, while是有独立的scope的.
<jusss> abinex: 自己还是能看懂自己写的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: vx connectbot
<jiero> 防水和空间值不值得 400g 重量。。。
<jusss> abinex: 别人估计看不懂
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: bash也一样？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: android里面的？
<iMadper> 你自己去试呀...
<abinex> jusss: 估计只有你看得懂了，
<abinex> jusss: 不怕泄密了
<IsoaSFlus> 我试过bash了，不行
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 嗯，安卓的
 * iMadper while怎么能有独立的作用域... 真是妖货... 还好我不写shell...
<jusss> onlylove: c和s我也很喜欢，一开始感觉c也很难写好看，第一笔是个捺
<abinex> http://yun.baidu.com/disk/beinvited?uk=1546753971
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 百度云 好友邀请
<abinex> 快来注册杜娘云盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你再说就把26个字母说全了
<iMadper> abinex: 那东西没用.
<abinex> 免费15GB网盘
<abinex> iMadper: 用来保存各种网络资源很好
<iMadper> abinex: 其他平台下面的app不支持, 就没云的意义了, 充其量是个网盘.
<abinex> iMadper: 跨平台啊
<abinex> 网盘现在都是跨平台的
<jusss> onlylove: 大写的J大写的T,哈哈，大写的J外国人写的都很好看，还有大写的T,估计不知道圆体的都会把大写的T看成大写的J
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈……那个head是干什么的
<iMadper> abinex: 我要的是, 读书软件能自动同步读书的进度之类的. 别的都支持用dropbox来存储文件, 不支持你这百度盘
<abinex> linux下直接可以用了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: man head.... 提取前n行....
<abinex> 1.安装 Android版、 WinPhone版、 iphone版或 iPad版任意一款并登录成功，奖励 2G
<abinex> iMadper: 那个是先开发啊
<abinex> 杜娘是刚出的
<iMadper> abinex: 是呀, 所以有优势呀, 没必要再转去baidu了.
<abinex> 肯定没有那么多手脚
<abinex> iMadper: 我用来保存网络的资源
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 要这货干什么……
<abinex> 给平板扩容
<jusss> onlylove: 大写的G一直写不好，现在写的小写的p估计都会把它看成h...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不然我ls出来的东西太多.
<abinex> 当是有一个免费的空间站
<iMadper> abinex: 那不还是网盘而已吗....
<abinex> 可以保存无数的文档了
<abinex> iMadper: 可以收藏20000首音乐歌曲
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ……话说在sh下面有什么解决方法么？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不知道, 我不是写shell的, while能有独立的scope我也是刚知道. 找那些shell写手来解决吧...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 或者加入我大perl/ruby行列.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪一款播放器支持wmv格式呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446044 为什么无法播放wmv格式的文件呢？找了很多播放器都不行，求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 jskjdxsw — 2013-07-21 18:03 <
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我这脚本是要跑在安卓上的……最简单就是写sh脚本
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: Open-source SSH and telnet client with SCP file transfer.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我能用for么？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我要的是teminal
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 自己去试呀... 我没写过shell....
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 有localhost的……
<IsoaSFlus> 谁说我这是ssh
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://m.163.com/android/software/2vuf2g.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Android Terminal安卓手机版免费下载、介绍、截图_Android工具_网易应用中心
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://m.163.com/android/software/31u9h3.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: VX ConnectBot安卓手机版免费下载、介绍、截图_Android工具_网易应用中心
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 虽然是网易的，但是介绍是鸟语的
<IsoaSFlus> 没用过，目前我用过的，vx是最好用的
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 别在android上搞了，很怪异
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 我也不想，可我只有安卓
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你用的啥终端，android的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你找到的那个太渣了
<IsoaSFlus> 我用vx connectbot
<jusss> onlylove: xchat for win
<IsoaSFlus> 哦……原来对他说……
<onlylove> jusss: 我说了终端，teminal
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那个不要root
<IsoaSFlus> 我这个也不用
<IsoaSFlus> 可是不root，没有可玩性
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 看描述就是是putty类的client
<IsoaSFlus> 我是个怀疑主义者，你不用，怎么知道？
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 有个叫busybox的
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> busybox是工具包
<onlylove> 以前玩的时候也是各种root，后来玩久了发现，没root也一样用
<onlylove> 又不是水果
<jusss> onlylove: 没root没法ssh
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 没这回事
 * IsoaSFlus 不行了，我现在psycho-pass很不稳定……还出现耳鸣了……脑子好乱，好痛
<IsoaSFlus> iMad|BuHuiSh: 前辈我成功了，换成for可以了！
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 现在不root也能ssh了？ssh翻墙
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 用iptables
<jusss> iMad|BuHuiSh: 前辈，您晚饭吃啥呀
 * iMad|BuHuiSh 艹, 这妖货... while有独立的scope, for就没有.... 还好我不写shell.....
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 我刚才说的vx connectbot就能连接ssh
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: ssh翻墙？
 * IsoaSFlus bash编程果然蛋疼23333感觉语法太乱
<iMad|BuHuiSh> jusss: 还没做呢, 一会儿去炒茄子去. 今天中午看冰箱, 里面就一个茄子俩西红柿了... 还有几个松花蛋, 一会儿放点姜给拌了
<IsoaSFlus> jusss:不是
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: ...那是你不习惯。。。我始终无法理解bash和c是一起的
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 我说的是ssh翻墙，不是电脑ssh登录手机。。。
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 我说的是用ssh连接远程主机
<jusss> onlylove: 你认为c和bash像吗？我感觉一点不像呀
<IsoaSFlus> jusss：确实不习惯，我最先是接触c的在刚上高中那会……
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 你在手机上不root可以用ssh连接国外的主机了？
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
 * IsoaSFlus just do it
<onlylove> jusss: 没觉得像，但是unix确实是和C一起的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我怎么想起乔丹那个梗了
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 哦，好吧，我现在还停留在一个没iptables的2.1的安卓内核上，死活不能ssh因为缺少iptables
 * IsoaSFlus 明显不一样吧……bash是脚本语言啊
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 我是4.0
<abinex> 安猪都是渣渣
<abinex> 木马多的要死
<jusss> onlylove: 我也觉的不像。。。c就好像很工整清楚，bash感觉很乱，像一群想法不一样的人组合到一起的
<onlylove> abinex: 给个能用的，水果滚蛋，wp滚蛋
<IsoaSFlus> 坐等ubuntu touch
<abinex> onlylove: 旗鱼
<onlylove> abinex: 给个国内能买到的
<IsoaSFlus> canonical在把pc和手机的距离拉近
<abinex> x宝就可以买到了
<abinex> 现在真的没什么选择的余地
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装好了ubuntu，却找不到在哪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446045 安装的时候我先在windows里分了一个空盘给ubuntu，然后把它安装在了这个盘里，可是这个盘却空空如也，里面什么文件都没有，但是开机的时候有引导程序，可以看见双系统，可以正常启动。我晕了，谁知道这是怎么回事
<^k^> 么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jskjdxsw — 2013-07-21 18:21
<abinex> 现实就摆在那里，
<abinex> iOS 安猪，WP 黑莓
<abinex> 诺基亚自己把老大的宝座给砸了
<abinex> 不然还有个sybian
<IsoaSFlus> 准备晚自习去了……
<jusss> abinex: symbian
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 占位了没
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是 诺基亚 官僚自己 害的
<abinex> jusss: 额，少了个m
<jusss> onlylove: symbian lesbian debian有啥相同
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> JUS
<abinex> jusss: 就是都有相同的尾巴
<abinex> ian
<IsoaSFlus> adinex：我读高中
<jusss> abinex: bian
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢lesbian吗
<abinex> jusss: 扁扁
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 和百合一起玩，你喜欢吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，
<abinex> 偶也，原来debian是得扁
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 一定很爽，和百合一起玩
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ，，没有实际遇到过。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是。。。百合哪有那么容易遇到
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 看 11区的片子，，
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：关于把笔记本设置成为wifi热点以及无线网卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446048 我的笔记本是acer aspire V5 471G 随机附送了一个驱动碟，但是我不知道该怎么安装无线网卡驱动。 以及我希望能够把笔记本电脑当成一个无线路由器，也就是笔记本连接有线modem，然后变成w
<onlylove> jusss: 你是多猥琐啊，和百合一起玩，人对你又没兴趣
<jusss> onlylove: 即使是观看也是一种视觉刺激呀
<onlylove> jusss: 然后看着看着受不了了，双飞？
<jusss> onlylove: 如果可以的话，那最好
<onlylove> jusss: 我说你什么好……难道你要强A
<jusss> onlylove: no...
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥，万一掰过来一个，也不错，不过另一个就不好办了
<jusss> onlylove: 一起收了
<onlylove> jusss: 你继续做梦去……我先吃饭去
<jusss> onlylove: 从此像童话里说的那样，一起过起了性福的生活
<lershui> 还有什么频道人多啊
<tipstrying> QQ人多。。。。
<alvin_rxg> qq 刷表情
<alpha080> 163..
<alpha080> 263
<tipstrying> 163？
<tipstrying> 那是神马？
<jusss> 什么是163
<^k^> jusss: define:163 网易是中国领先的互联网技术公司，为用户提供免费邮箱、游戏、搜索引擎服务，开设 新闻、娱乐、体育等30多个内容频道，及博客、视频、论坛等互动交流，网聚人的 |...|
<jusss> 什么是 163
<lershui> 网易吧
<^k^> jusss: define:163 网易是中国领先的互联网技术公司，为用户提供免费邮箱、游戏、搜索引擎服务，开设 新闻、娱乐、体育等30多个内容频道，及博客、视频、论坛等互动交流，网聚人的 |...|
<lershui> 它提供irc
<lershui> 吗
<jusss> 什么是 后入式
<tipstrying> 不知道
<^k^> jusss: define:后入式 2011年4月14日 |...| 狗交式，在英语中也被称为“小狗式”，“珂蒂式”，“反交式”或者只是简单的称为“|后入式|” ，这主要是野兽采取的性交姿势。在不同的语言中有着不同种 |...|
<lershui> 是机器人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是356
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:356 The Porsche |356| is an automobile which was produced by German company Porsche from 1948 to 1965. It was the company&#39;s first production automobile.
<lershui> 什么是 无聊人
<^k^> lershui: define:无聊人 |無聊|新人報到區. 註冊時間少於一個月而又想認識朋友的你，請進來開啟你的論壇 生活吧! 報到可增加最多10點|無聊|指數. 310 / 726. 新人報到 · 楚荋 - 昨天 19:27 |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 铃音
<lershui> 调戏
<jusss> 什么是 knownbad
<^k^> jusss: define:knownbad Feb 22, 2010 |...| The SleuthKit tool SORTER does that using -x (for known good) and -a (for |known bad|). However, the NSRL hash set contains both good and |...|
<jusss> knownbad: 你出名了
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  19:57 
<mordory> successfull
<frozen_2013> 什么是 百度
<tipstrying> 什么是 贴吧
<^k^> tipstrying: define:贴吧 百度|贴吧|自从诞生以来逐渐成为世界最大的中文交流平台，这里为您提供一个表达和 交流思想的自由网络空间。
<frozen_2013> 什么是 什么
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:什么 |什么|(simplified, Pinyin shénme or shéme, traditional 甚麼 or |什麼|). (interrogative) what · 你平时喜欢做|什么|？ nǐ píngshí xǐhuān zuò shénme. What do you like |...|
<lershui2> 据说 发短信给10086 他也会回复的
<frozen_2013> 什么是 递归
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:递归 |递归|（英语：Recursion），又译为递回，在数学与计算机科学中，是指在函数的定义中 使用函数自身的方法。|递归|一词还较常用于描述以自相似方法重复事物的过程。
<lershui2> 心情不好 会回吗
<frozen_2013> 什么是 心情不好
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:心情不好 一、人之所以痛苦，在于追求错误的东西。 二、与其说是别人让你痛苦，不如说是自己 的修养不够。 三、如果你不给自己烦恼，别人也永远不可能给你烦恼。因为在你 |...|
<lershui> luit
<lershui> 什么是 luit
<^k^> lershui: define:luit Synopsis. |Luit| is a filter that can be run between an arbitrary application and a UTF-8 terminal emulator. It will convert application output from the locale&#39;s |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是 网吧
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:网吧 作为一家|网吧|的脸面，装修一直是很多|网吧|主关注的话题，时尚靓丽的|网吧|装修不仅 能够吸引用户消费. |...| 打造更靓形象AMD推出|网吧|联盟旗舰店装修计划 [05-15].
<tipstrying> 什么是 ^k^
<lershui> 有人知道 怎么在 android 上使用luit 吗
<frozen_2013> 什么是 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 四维立方体
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:lol 3 days ago |...| Official website for |League of Legends|. Join millions of players in an award winning Multiplayer Online Battle Arena. Download and play today!
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 四维立方体
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:四维立方体 |四维立方体|和超正方体是同义词，已合并。 超正方体. 百科名片. 超正方体. 超正方体（ Tesseract, hypercube）又称超立方体或正八胞体，在几何学中四维方体是立方体 |...|
<tipstrying> 咦？这个怎么不回？
<frozen_2013> 重复了
<frozen_2013> 在一段时间内,如果重复,则返回一次.
<frozen_2013> 是不是有这样的规则.
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 修真证道
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:修真证道 漏尽阁社区——修真证道，强我中华 |....| Powered by Discuz! X2. © 2001-2011 |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是假货
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:假货 山寨大国——中国|假货|无处不在【组图】 |...| 哈哈，|假货|都是聪明人的杰作！ 回复. 大 哈密瓜2013-2-17 14:26:17. 0. 0. 中国人除了仿冒，没别的本事。 回复.
<CyrusYzGTt> ....还真有
<frozen_2013> 什么是柏金森士病
<lershui2> 没作用
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:柏金森士病 |帕金森|氏症（英语：Parkinson&#39;s Disease），或譯巴金森氏病，中国大陆譯作|帕金森|病 ，台湾譯作|帕金森|氏症， 港澳譯作柏金遜症，是一種慢性的中樞神經系統退化性 |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是Zen
<lershui2> 你是台湾的吗
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:Zen |Zen| is a school of Mahayana Buddhism that developed in China during the 6th century as Chán. From China, |Zen| spread south to Vietnam, northeast to Korea |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 生命
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:生命 当|生命|轮回于四季交错之间，时间的隧道也随之为我们打开，而人生路的漫长与曲折 ，又埋葬了多少春花秋月的朴实与完美，又留下了多少月缺月圆的悲欢离合，当经历  |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是四季
<alvin_rxg> 什么是 CyrusYzGTt
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:CyrusYzGTt opera-11.60-1185.x86_64 fedora 16 x86_64. Gnome3.2. Gtk-Message: Failed to load module &quot;pk-gtk-module&quot; (opera:2886): IBUS-DEBUG: |...|
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:四季 |四季|， 读音（拼音）：sì jì 指一年中交替出现的四个季节，即春季、夏季、秋季和冬季。 在天文上，季节划分是以地球围绕太阳公转轨道上位置确定的。...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我当时追随 ee 的小窝 被你 发现了。。
<frozen_2013> 什么是hello world
<lershui2> 什么是 lershui
<^k^> lershui2: define:lershui |...| ting zui dao lei ler Tou cai shui guo bei ming feng gei ding dao pa |ler Shui| zai tou xiao ner Wo kao zhe dao cao ren chui zhe feng Chang zhe ger shui zao ler
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *3tS-MN)l*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 alvin_rxg
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:alvin_rxg History Show all quoted text — Show full headers · # Wed Jan 04 16:31:48 2012 |alvin.rxg| [...] gmail.com - Ticket created. Subject: [HTML::Entities]the char |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是非死不可
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:非死不可 |非死不可| (traditional and simplified, Pinyin Fēisǐbùkě). (slang) Facebook |...| Retrieved from &quot;http://en.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=|非死不可|&amp;oldid= 20926967&quot;.
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是存在的意义
<lershui2> 什么是 irc机器人
<^k^> lershui2: define:irc机器人 [编辑]. |IRC机器人|是一些运行在后台或者服务器上的程序，通过登陆某一个频道， 分析接受到的内容并做出相应的动作。 最著名的 |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是存在的意义
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:存在的意义 生命的|意义|是一个解构人类|存在|的目的与|意义|的哲学问题。这个概念通过许多相关 问题体现出来，例如：“我为何在此”“什么是生命？”“生命的真谛是什么？”。在历史 |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 生命的真谛
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:生命的真谛 《|生命的真谛|》-“激情晨读系列”丛书包括《成功的机遇》、《|生命的真谛|》、《青春的童话》 、《宠物的情缘》以及《大自然的奇迹》。这些闪耀着激励、感动、哲思、欢快、惊喜光辉  |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是 csdn
<lershui2> 范冰冰嫁给了谁
<lershui2> 太监了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 淡淡
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壕。。
 * adam8157 觉得中关村游泳池根本就是个戏水池! 妈蛋
<earman_> 很无聊吗？
<frozen_2013> 什么是游泳
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:游泳 |游泳|，是在水上靠自力漂浮，借自身肢體的动作在水中运动前进的技能。|游泳|运动可 分为竞技|游泳|和实用|游泳|，竞技|游泳|是奧林匹克运动会中的第二大项目，包括蝶泳、  |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 妈蛋
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:妈蛋 2013年4月21日|...| 2013-04-21 11:39:59. 所以|妈蛋|约等于妈的么 所以|妈蛋|约等于妈的么 怪兽. 差不多，但是你不觉得“|妈蛋|”比“妈的”说出来语气更重更解气吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 渣渣
<lershui2> 戏水池 在哪
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:渣渣 2013年1月30日 |...| 战斗力只有5的|渣渣|源自《龙珠》中的赛亚人拉蒂兹的一句台词。 |...| |渣渣|在元首的愤怒 里出现度很高，因此大多数人认为这是|渣渣|的出处. 在格斗游戏 |...|
<tipstrying> 什么是戏水池
<^k^> tipstrying: define:戏水池 |戲水池|. 1.7. 7.6. 少於1. 沒有發現. 沒有發現. 堅尼地城游泳池. 11.7.2013. 13.7.2013 . 副池. 1.7. 7.5. 少於1. 沒有發現. 沒有發現. 嬉水池. 1.4. 7.5. 少於1. 沒有發現.
<earman_> 一群无聊的人
<tipstrying> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 adam8157
<tipstrying> 这是神马？
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:adam8157 |adam8157| has 3 repositories written in Shell, Lua, and Prolog. Follow their code on GitHub.
<frozen_2013> 什么是 earman_
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:earman_ John |Earman| (born 1942) is a philosopher of physics. He is an emeritus professor in the History and Philosophy of Science department at the University of |...|
<lershui2> 就会识别这一种
<Pudge> iMad|BuHuiSh: 运气不错，5分钟打到了一个暗金的匕首
<Pudge> iMad|BuHuiSh: +100%获得更好魔法装备，然后一路爆黄金弓
<earman_> 都是tm人才！
<jusss> 什么是 hypercube
<lershui2> 100八6笨多了
<^k^> jusss: define:hypercube In geometry, a |hypercube| is an n-dimensional analogue of a square (n = 2) and a cube (n = 3). It is a closed, compact, convex figure whose 1-skeleton consists |...|
<alvin_rxg> 说的我也想玩 diablo 了…
<jusss> 什么是 iwwi
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 玩啊
<jusss> 什么是 wiiw
<^k^> jusss: define:wiiw A source of in-depth information and analysis on the economies of Central and Eastern Europe. |WIIW| Databases are interpreted with a seasoned understanding  |...|
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 删 urbanterror
<lershui2> 为什么我打不出八
<jusss> 什么是 pudge
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 删吧
<^k^> jusss: define:pudge Jul 14, 2013 |...| |Pudge| the Butcher is a melee strength hero who typically uses his abilities to gank heroes or initiate battles, which can lead up to him becoming |...|
<lershui2> 为什么
<^k^> jusss: define:iwwi Welcome to the |Indiana Whips and Wheels, Inc|. website. The club was founded in 1995. We are dedicated to promoting competitive and recreational driving of |...|
<jusss> 什么是 ^k^
<frozen_2013> 什么是哲学
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:哲学 |哲學|（希腊语：Φιλοσοφία），意思為「热愛智慧」，或是比較少用的「智慧的朋友」。从 西方學術史來看，|哲学|衍生出科学。后来，|哲学|成为与科学并行的学科。
<earman_> 你是什么？
<jusss> 什么是 东西
<^k^> jusss: define:东西 |东西|文库. Coevolve With Knowledge. |东西|文库(West &amp; East Libray)致力于”第三种 文化”的思考、传播与交流。 weibo 新浪微博 · 豆瓣小站. 网络素养：数字公民、集体 |...|
<jusss> 什么是 imadper
<^k^> jusss: define:imadper 2011年12月4日 |...| |iMadPer|被0人关注. |iMadPer|常去的小组(2) · · · · · ·. Emacs (3418). 计算机考研-决战 2011 (79). 订阅|iMadPer|的收藏: feed: rss 2.0. 举报不良信息.
<earman_> 没玩了还？
<earman_> 完
<jusss> 什么是 jusss
<^k^> jusss: define:jusss |jusss| dia de los muertos na casa de Felipe e Lourdes 7d. » LOGIN to Instagram to like or post comment on this photo! |jusss| [ T | M | L | O ] 2w. Juss Rise. LIKES: |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是 大小眼
<lershui2> 有人知道怎么让linux工具 运行在android上吗
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:大小眼 2013年4月23日 |...| 所谓的|大小眼|又称雌雄眼。有着左右眼大小极端不同的眼睛，眼睛左右大小不一的人 ，很有才华!善于策略。这些人头脑反应相当敏锐，城府很深，是很 |...|
<frozen_2013> 什么是 justice
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:justice Shop |Justice| today – offering everything you want from your favorite girls clothing store online. Whether you&#39;re looking for jackets or jeggings, our clothing stores |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> lershui2§ 额。不清楚，，
<jusss> lershui2: 不能。。。
<frozen_2013> 城府很深
<CyrusYzGTt> 果然没有错，大小眼 进化了，，所以被OP 干掉了
<lershui> 像busybox上的工具一样
<jusss> lershui: android有xorg吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> lershui§ 应该是 改写代码
<jusss> lershui: 有wm de dm没？
<lershui> 就是 luit 这个工具 可以用来改变编码 解决乱码
<lershui> 我不知道 wm 什么的意思
<jusss> 什么是 wm
<^k^> jusss: define:wm |Waste Management| partners with customers and communities to provide waste disposal and recycling solutions that create clean, renewable energy. Find out |...|
<iMad|BuHuiSh> lershui: wm window manager
<lershui> 窗口管理器?
<iMad|BuHuiSh> ler
<iMad|BuHuiSh> lershui: 是的.
<lershui> 做什么呢
<iMadper> jusss: 让你丫刷屏.
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是哲学
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: define:哲学 |哲學|（希腊语：Φιλοσοφία），意思為「热愛智慧」，或是比較少用的「智慧的朋友」。从 西方學術史來看，|哲学|衍生出科学。后来，|哲学|成为与科学并行的学科。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是IsoaSFlus
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: define:IsoaSFlus 2 days ago |...| |IsoaSFlus|. 1楼：|IsoaSFlus| 来自Android 发表于2013-07-19 07:32 回复此评论. 手机 上跑的是debian7的路过…
<IsoaSFlus> 这不是我在osc上的回复么……
<frozen_2013> 什么是world2
<jxweng> 怎样安装命令行的语言包
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:world2 The Fancy Pants Adventure |World 2|, a free online adventure game brought to you by Armor Games. UPDATED: Now with 100% more music, trophy, and pants  |...|
<lershui2> luit可以做到 但它不能运行在android
<frozen_2013> jxweng: 有吗.改下locale就可以了罢
<jxweng> linux下命令行可以显示中文提示,怎么样让osx也可以显示
<jxweng> locale osx下改的没用
<iMadper> jxweng: osx的, 来这里问不出来结果.
<jxweng> 两个差不多嘛
<iMadper> jxweng: 不信算了.
<jxweng> 想知道linux下语言是怎么显示出中文了
<jxweng> 我改过的没用了
<iMadper> jxweng: 默认就能显示, 装上字体就行了.
<iMadper> jxweng: 我是说linux.
<adam8157> jusss: 你给我发notice?
<jxweng> 我linux下也是可以显示了
<adam8157> iMadper: 终于喜庆了冤屈
<adam8157> 洗清
<iMadper> adam8157: 你大op回来了?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 恭喜~
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<jxweng> 但是osx下同样的local也不能显示
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 你这op难道是kk给的?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你跑啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 表示对老op的尊重.
<jxweng> wheezy/rpi Translation-zh
<jxweng> 是不是linux 有装这个源上的东西才可以显示中文了
<iMadper> jxweng: 不是.
<iMadper> jxweng: 刚不是跟你说了? 你怎么就是不信我....
<mordory> 怎么在GNOME3.6下交换ctrl和NuMbER
<jxweng> 我两边都是设置成zh_CN.UTF-8 可是linux可以显示中文,osx下还是英文
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么破, vpnc之后, 虽然只有指定的ip才走vpn, 但是, dns貌似也是vpn那边的了... 好多网站都走的外国线路... 访问巨慢...
<iMadper> jxweng: 所以:  <iMadper> jxweng: osx的, 来这里问不出来结果.   <jxweng> 两个差不多嘛     明显不是差不多的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 这还是其次, 万一不稳定呢? 你的那些邮件啊, im啊全要掉, 所以有时候代理好很多
<iMadper> adam8157: 连回公司, 怎么代理?
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 rh的vpnc啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 那就是走了个dns而已
<adam8157> iMadper: 话说rh内网有代理的, 很好用
<iMadper> adam8157: 目前来看, 是的. 但是严重影响我访问其他网站了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是在家用... 不是要翻墙....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是想, 一边工作, 一边看点儿自己的事情的时候, 发现, 访问很多别的网站都很慢了.... 因为dns返回的不是电信了....
<adam8157> iMadper: 它那个profile就是要改代理的... 不行你就加resolv.d/head吧, 虽然不推荐
<iMadper> adam8157: 代理必须改呀, 别的dns, 怎么能解析出来rh内网的地址...
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以好烦... 现在20m光纤, 用成了56k猫的速度.
<adam8157> iMadper: 它那个profile就是要改dns的... 不行你就加resolv.d/head吧, 虽然不推荐
<\q> hosts......
<iMadper> \q: 好办法... 不过要自己弄好多地址... 然后把dns改成自己的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 没试过, 没听说过....
<\q> iMadper: 自己弄個 powerdns 做 recursive dns，上游改起來方便些……
<iMadper> \q: 收集那些地址... 怎么样都不方便...
<\q> iMadper: 不在同一個 domain?
<iMadper> \q: 刚看了一下, 基本都在.
<iMadper> \q: 那还行, 搞起.
<\q> iMadper: 最省事的方法是 chrome 挨個域名訪問一遍，然後訪問 chrome://net-internals/#dns 檢索那個 domain
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 好.
<adam8157> ....
<jxweng> mo 文件不同的平台可不可以使用
<jxweng> 找到方法了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • qq2012问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446050 各位大神，我是ubuntu13.0464位，安装qq2012成功，但是，点击图标时候却没有任何反映，不能用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 canghai314 — 2013-07-21 20:08
<\q> 比如帶 google 字樣的：[].forEach.call([].filter.call($$('td:nth-child(1)'), function(x){return x.textContent.match(/google/)}), function(x){console.log(x.textContent, x.nextSibling.nextSibling.textContent)})
<jusss> 。
<happyaron> ...
<jxweng> osx下使用brew编译安装的unix工具没有.mo文件 LC_MESSAGES目录下只有mutt有中文语言
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 家里椅子好难受啊。去KFC蹭了一晚上椅子。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 拓词不错的样子
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 必须很不错啊。就是稍显墨迹，一个词反复好多次
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们晚上好~
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 乃去了yeslab?
 * IsoaSFlus 没人迎接我……差评
<jiero> 意识到300g不是一个小的重量。
 * jiero 记得以前脱掉一件衣服就能在50米跑步中从9.*秒变7.*秒
<jiero> 0.85 kg
<iMadper> adam8157: 你竟然还用拖词....
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, http://jandan.net/2013/07/21/comparing-german.html
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 出(粗)众(重)的德语
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: .
<IsoaSFlus> 跑完1km的路过
<jiero> 什么是拖词？
<^k^> jiero: define:拖词？ 一拖再拖作曲：東來東往、康梓峰作詞：東來東往改編詞：夏至編曲：郎恆監製：海鳴威 抽絲剝繭找不到喜愛你毒素如磁石吸啜我無色之中醉倒容易愛但太難猜到失去是 |...|
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 1km，倒着走倒着走
 * jiero 能倒着爬坡
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：什么意思？
 * jiero 能倒着跑过小学生
 * jiero 在跑步机上倒着跑
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 啊，宣传材料在蓉蓉那呢。lol
<jiero> gfrog_not_here 什么宣传材料？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 你们要去搞3天后的ubuntu特殊事件？
 * IsoaSFlus 求推荐中文字体
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 没一个好看的。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 哦，他也去了啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 感脚如何
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Hanazono fonts
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 3天后有啥特殊事件？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 没啥感脚，SP可能要变题，lab已经点不了了。
<freeflying> jiero: 那不是中文字体
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 哦。dc呢
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 2 surfaces and we are in between.
<jiero> freeflying: 就当是吧。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: DC是好东西啊。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 据说考试比RS还简单，lol
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 其实，用 droid sans fallback 和 wqy 就够了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 方正的多数字库都不全。用着用着少个字太贼了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 香港还是哪个地方某公司新做了个字库，看起来还好，那个公司就这么一个字库。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这么简单？
<Meowoo> 26.一只猫对人的磨擦，不仅是表达感情的方式，也是标记领土的一种方式。猫的脸部腺体会分泌气味，尾巴和爪子也携带猫的味道。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嗯嗯，据说是毕竟是新考试嘛，Cisco可能还有故意放人的可能。
<Meowoo> 我猫时不时都将我标记为他的财产额。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我看秦柯也是5月份刚考到的DC牌子。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这玩意在国内太新了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总学吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 我今天围观了，非常适合你啊
 * jiero 看了newegg，想起，以前曾经从好多家床底下拽出过 sex toys
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 论坛被攻击了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446052 在微博上看到ubuntu论坛被攻击，所有密码被盗取的新闻，不知道是真的假的？有没有人知道，不想失去这么好的平台啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-07-21 22:03
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 是吧是吧，lol
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 是啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总壕快上
<freeflying> happyaron: gfrog_not_here 没钱，你们赞助点？
<happyaron> freeflying: 等过段时间难了可能就不好过了，内容挺难，但是现在过应该容易。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我明儿去看看
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，去吧去吧
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我帮你跟那个销售砍价，哈。
<freeflying> 加上考试费要5w多了
<happyaron> freeflying: 确实贵
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 笔试还有350刀。
<happyaron> freeflying: 但建议考虑下吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 太贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: dc有ccnp不
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 有，不过考试也要去国外，
<freeflying> 要不搞个 ccnp玩玩
<freeflying> 神马？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 几门考试下来，路费都够IE了。
<freeflying> 要去国外考试的还是算了
<happyaron> freeflying: 你要是考普通科目的NA NP的话，咱俩可以一起整。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 不过乃要经常跑米帝神马的倒是没啥问题。
<freeflying> happyaron: 普通的没啥用啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我现在没出差的机会了
<happyaron> freeflying: 对你的长远打算来说，可能DC CCIE就是比较好
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 整个RS打打基础倒也行。虽然还是没DC IE靠谱，哈哈
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你明儿在北外不
<happyaron> freeflying: 白天我自己在
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 其他培训班真的都没DC的培训啊。目前是yeslab垄断。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 要不乃直接买INE的？
<\q> 求如何學網路
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 啥叫买INE?
 * adam8157 你们在说什么gaoji东西
<\q> gfrog_not_here: rs是啥？dc是啥？
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying 这证儿这么高级?
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://www.ine.com/instructor-led/ccie-data-center-bootcamps.htm
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ CCIE Data Center 10-Day Bootcamps
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 国外的一个培训班。
<happyaron> adam8157: 还挺gaoji的……
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃每次做几个俯卧撑
<adam8157> happyaron: 全套5万啊!!!
<gfrog_not_here> \q: rs= routing && switch dc=datacenter
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：安卓默认中文字体是文泉驿么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 每次50, 间隔5分钟做两次   两年下来的效果今天 happyaron gfrog_not_here 都看到了
<happyaron> adam8157: 对你这壕来说真心不贵。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 不过INE不卖题库。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 嗯，下次送你礼物哈。
<adam8157> happyaron: 妈蛋啊, 5万啊!!!
<happyaron> adam8157: 啊蛋啊？
<adam8157> happyaron: 学出来能直接去美帝不
 * adam8157 
<happyaron> adam8157: 先考TOEFL再说
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: TOEFL
 * adam8157 背了一会儿托福词汇... 我发现我词汇量真低
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这个太贵了，今年居然只有la和seattle
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<\q> gfrog_not_here: orz...真東西是不是不去這類機構就沒辦法碰到的？
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃的英语那么好，背啥单词啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卖萌可耻
<freeflying> adam8157: 实话实说
<adam8157> happyaron: gfrog_not_here freeflying 先讲讲这证儿为啥这么牛啊 5万....
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃分2年找公司报销呗，这样跟自费学个SP/Security啥的差不多。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你老板明天请客不
<gfrog_not_here> ad
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 新鲜。
<adam8157> freeflying: 明天旁边组老板请客
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 一次缴吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 没邀请你们组啊....
<freeflying> adam8157: 能蹭饭不
<gfrog_not_here> \q: 乃可以自己买机器组机架。国外很多这么干的。不过国内就很少这样的了。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你也要背单词？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这个。。。 一般来说是的。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 只邀请和这项目相关的了...不过你带着卡来肯定没问题
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 可以让他考虑下补开发票
<adam8157> maplebeats: 是啊!!! 我词汇量不高的
<freeflying> adam8157: shoot
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 发票可以分很多次开的了
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 钱貌似真的要一次交齐
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我们tuition很少啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 过了年再找公司报销一次
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 好啦好啦，比我们多就是了。
<adam8157> 5万的课都去报??? 真的这么厉害么
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总，乃们的底细今天某人都透露给我了。 lol
<adam8157> happyaron: gfrog_not_here 中关村游泳池就是个戏水池, 人太多了, 啥姿势的都有
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 算下来比你们低啊!!!
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 学英语都有人肯花十几万几十万呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 你懂的，有只壕去游泳了。。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 大概低几百
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕，CNY兑USD在贬值
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 欧元只有8
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 没你们高啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: USD也到6了
 * jiero 词汇量已经下降到高中都不如的状态了，看kindle，都要看词典。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: gfrog_not_here 新东方那个书垫电脑不错, 明天再去拿一本
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 6.1几, 所以高了
<jiero> CNY 高了
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
 * jiero 没看下去新东方的书。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我司是报销后一年内离职要还的, 贵司刚报销完就离职都没事儿的
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 吐血。。。
<freeflying> 哎，尼玛前几年的补给我就好了
<freeflying> 那我立马就去报
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 竟然这样。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 关键这个考试太搞了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 而且2年就要再靠一次
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 要去国外考这事儿嘛？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 你说重认证？ 只考笔试就行了。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 每次要去国外考试这个太搞了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 任意一科的笔试。像我，我只要明年再考一门笔试，有效期就再延长2年。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 考RS/SP呗，挑自己没考过的笔试考
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 万一挂了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 笔试不会挂的，大佬。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 哦，DC的笔试可以在国内考，VUE
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://www.pearsonvue.com/ Cisco的笔试统一在这考。
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ⇪ ti: Computer-Based Testing Provider for Certification and Licensure Exams :: Pearson VUE
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 明天去yeslab看看
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嗯嗯，lol
<freeflying> happyaron: gfrog_not_here 同去不
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 俺已经去过了啊。过几天可能再去，就是去交钱了。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 啧啧
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: SP好便宜。这次准备报听课班儿了。
<freeflying> 尼玛，小区这几天逼着买车位，又得好几万没了
<freeflying> 真心没钱啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: happyaron ^^ 快来围观真.土豪
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 迪奥斯啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我擦... 这么贵 土壕啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我已经去围观过了……
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我家楼下车位13万一个，妈蛋，就是拿笔画了个圈。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我直接放弃了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 现在每天抢车位
<mutou> 各位大婶，问一下每次关机输出这样的信息，是什么情况systemd-cgroups-agent[934]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /org/freedesktop/systemd1/private: Connection refused，谢谢
<freeflying> 每次看看weibo上一群扯淡的，感慨国内的IT技术啥时候能发展好啊
<jiero> 看各个北京淫
<freeflying> jiero: 我是河北的
<jiero> freeflying: 。
<jiero> freeflying: 现在是大北京的了
<mutou> 各位大婶，问一下每次关机输出这样的信息，是什么情况systemd-cgroups-agent[934]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /org/freedesktop/systemd1/private: Connection refused，谢谢
<mutou> 有人知道是什么情况么？
<jiero> weibo也有屏蔽，twitter 上有屏蔽早安晚安么
<jiero> 屏蔽关键字早安晚安，卖萌之类的。
<freeflying> happyaron: linux下有啥累vnc server吗
<happyaron> freeflying: tightvnc?
<happyaron> freeflying: 问题是vnc没那么有用了吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 我用lxc跑desktop, 用啥连比较靠谱
<happyaron> freeflying: 那还是vnc……
<happyaron> freeflying: tigervnc应该不错
<happyaron> freeflying: 我很久不用这东西了……
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 每次关机都会输出这样的信息， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446056 Code: systemd-cgroups-agent[934]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /org/freedesktop/systemd1/private: Connection refused 这是什么问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&amp
<lershui> qq
<\q> 有用 teamviewer/spice 的
<\q> ?
<freeflying> adam8157: 一周 kernel panic 2次有没有啊
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  22:54 
<happyaron> gfrog: k
<adam8157> failed
<happyaron> adam8157: 比你快
<adam8157> happyaron: 我这边是我快...
<happyaron> ...
 * gfrog 擦，傻了吧唧的忘了在路由上开irc的端口，结果irssi总是连不上。
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 没必要这样设置吧，个人用出站都放行了就完了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 家里用的路由傻，没法区分方向。
<happyaron> 。。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 这个关于窗口排列的3D特效怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446057 置顶帖很好，感谢。 介绍的特效很丰富，有些目前还不需要， 还差这个，如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 hitcser01 — 2013-07-21 22:55
<freeflying> adam8157: 3.11-rc1收了我这个touchpad和sdcard的补丁
<freeflying> 不用自己编译内核了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 支持ant+的心律带有那些恩
<lershui> ubuntu-cn
<lershui> 谁知道其他有人气的irc频道吗
<lershui2> 还有人么
<lershui> 什么是 神圣
<^k^> lershui: define:神圣 基本信息汉语拼音|神圣|shén shèng英语heavenliness五笔编码pycf词义辨析形容词 ，形容特别崇高、庄严。 生命群体完整要求而来的可以带来进步意义的崇高意愿； |...|
<lershui> 什么是 仓井空
<^k^> lershui: define:仓井空 2011年12月31日 |...| 9 |仓井空|. |...| Aoi Sora Movie-【未熟の夏】AV女優苍井そら主演青春戀欲ポルノ映畫by guotuziyuan ju 2,352,912 views · 4:39. Watch Later
<lershui> 什么是 李毅
<lershui> 什么是 大麻
<^k^> lershui: define:大麻 |大麻|（學名：Cannabis sativa），又称尋常|大麻|，又名線麻、白麻，中国古称漢麻、火麻 、枲、苴，为|大麻|科|大麻|属的植物。 目录. 1 形态; 2 分佈; 3 用途; 4 藥用價值; 5 注释 |...|
<lershui> 什么是 李毅
<lershui> 什么是 han jobs
<^k^> lershui: define:han jobs Dec 27, 2010 |...| Sounds Like You Need A |Han Job|! http://www.|hanjobs|.org.
<lershui> 什么是 马子
<lershui2> 什么是 马子
<^k^> lershui2: define:马子 跳转至： 导航、 搜索. |馬子|可以指：. 唐朝對馬桶的稱呼 |...| 来自“http://zh.wikipedia.org /w/index.php?title=|馬子|&amp;oldid=17422533”. 1个分类：. 二字消歧义. 1个隐藏分类：.
<^k^> lershui: define:马子 跳转至： 导航、 搜索. |馬子|可以指：. 唐朝對馬桶的稱呼 |...| 来自“http://zh.wikipedia.org /w/index.php?title=|馬子|&amp;oldid=17422533”. 1个分类：. 二字消歧义. 1个隐藏分类：.
<lershui2> 什么是 美女
<^k^> lershui2: define:美女 目前国内最全的|美女|图片库，为玩家提供各类好看的|美女|图片，看图片上多玩图库!
<lershui2> 什么是 ubuntu
<^k^> lershui2: define:ubuntu Fast, secure and stylishly simple, the |Ubuntu| operating system is used by 20 million people worldwide every day.
<Guest62435> lershui2: 这么晚了还不睡
<lershui2> 什么是 时间
<Guest62435> /和lp
<^k^> lershui2: define:时间 |时间|校对. 您的本地电脑|时间|： 10 : 47 : 25. 标准北京|时间|的实时查询，与国家授时 中心标准|时间|同步更新，确保现在北京|时间|的准确性。 便于您的对电脑、手表、手机 等 |...|
<lershui2> 嗯 无聊
<lershui2> 你也是啊
<Guest62435> lershui2: 你是哪里的阿
<lershui2> 在天津 你呢
<Guest62435> lershui2: 我也是
<lershui2> 巧了 你怎么没谁啊
<lershui2> 睡
<frozen_2013> 什么是睡觉
<^k^> frozen_2013: define:睡觉 |睡觉|一般指人类睡眠，是人类不可缺少的一种生理现象．人的一生中，睡眠占了近1/3 的时间，它的质量好坏与人体健康与否有密切关系，由此可见睡眠对每一个人是 |...|
<administ`> 无聊
<administ`> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 正在看touch
<knownbad> 自摸？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 触摸未来 摄影师的角度很唯美
<stmsgebjgd> 推荐你看看 knownbad
<knownbad> url?
<stmsgebjgd> V.qq.com
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 别忘了用unblock youku
<knownbad> 有地。
<^k^>  05:10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vbox中w2k拖窗口为何卡的像刷油漆一样? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446065 Lubuntu中用vbox虚拟w2k,256MB内存,100%执行上限,2CPU,32MB显存,显卡2D,3D加速全开,硬件加速也是全开(BISO中检查了vt-x的设置,确认已经开启)竟然拖窗口都卡的像刷油漆一样? 硬件加速中的嵌套分页也已打开(另外,嵌套分页是
<haysakl1983> Hello!
<iMadper> .
<Guest64948> 没有人吗
<tuzki_> 没人。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-14
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼博早
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸早
<tenzu> 我在root手机...
<happyaron> tenzu: 好的，加油
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qr-IIn87AAEfO4FJ4iUAALrQwBWB94AAR9T602.jpg 马拉松式的足球比赛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装系统时把硬盘装坏了？困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461956 昨天一个师兄帮忙小弟在xp下装ubuntu，用的是TB上买的的光盘，结果装到一半的时候系统假死，用长按电源建强制关机。重启之后直接是Lenovo的开机界面，直接卡住，进入不了系统。拿到维修中心，
<tenzu> happyaron: 失败了...
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 神马手机？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: N7100, 刷了个颓废25的rom
<happyaron> tenzu: bootloader没挂就啥事没有
<maplebeats_> jiero: ....
<maplebeats_> jiero: 罗姐你个变态
<jiero> maplebeats_:  什么？
<jiero> maplebeats_:  怎么了？
<happyaron> "问荷兰为什么那么多人叫范？范是荷兰文van的音译。如足球明星范巴斯滕荷兰文是van Basten。van与英文中的from是同义词，表示从哪里来的意思。范巴斯滕这个姓表示他的祖先是从一个叫Basten的地方来的。" 那梵高一定是高老庄来的！
<tenzu> 人家刷完了都是完美root, 就我的没root权限, 好奇怪
<maplebeats_> jiero: 我把相机卖给了一个叫罗婕的姑娘。。。
<tenzu> maplebeats_: 爱疯壕
<happyaron> tenzu: 你是刷挂了，还是没root
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 叫兽怎么可以root呢
<tenzu> happyaron: superU提示升级, 然后提示二进制文件升级失败, 没有root权限
<jiero> maplebeats_:  是啊。
<wzssyqa> maplebeats_: 俊不？
<happyaron> tenzu: 不升级有root么
<maplebeats_> wzssyqa: 啥？
<tenzu> happyaron: 一打开superU就提示升级, 不升级就退出来了, 各种跟root权限相关的都没法用
<jiero> happyaron: 这么早就起来了？
<happyaron> tenzu: rom自带的superu么？
<happyaron> jiero: 咋了
<jiero> happyaron:  没啊，刚才你又睡了？
<happyaron> 激动了又搞出时差了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40315
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 情侣出售非婚子女购买游戏装备
<jiero> happyaron:  我昨天八点就糊涂了。
<happyaron> :)
<tenzu> happyaron: 是啊, rom里自带的superU
<happyaron> tenzu: 额
<happyaron> tenzu: 换个rom
<tenzu> happyaron: 好像成了, 正在转圈圈
<happyaron> tenzu: 记得以前更新还要爬梯子的
<happyaron> tenzu: 没梯子就下载不下来su bin
<jiero> superU
<jiero> 是什么。
<tenzu> happyaron: 还有这一说...
<happyaron> tenzu: 最开始用得特别多的那个root管理工具，忘记叫啥名了
<happyaron> 有段时间必须爬梯子
<onlylove> http://product.dangdang.com/20100152.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《802.11无线网络权威指南 第二版（中文版）》（美）加斯特（Gast ，M.S.）　著_简介_书评_在线阅读-当当图书
<onlylove> 什么情况，原版300多，中文就60？
<happyaron> onlylove: 亚马逊上那是进口版
<happyaron> onlylove: 引进版当然便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 影印的呢
<jiero> onlylove: 原版的可以卖给其他国家。
<happyaron> onlylove: 也便宜
<jiero> onlylove: 这是保护中国的
<happyaron> onlylove: 影印定价82块，不知道售价多少。
<onlylove> 我去书店瞅瞅去，没准能买本回来……说起来也就是看看，然后扔角落吃灰的角色
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不贵啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。两本我都看过了，翻译版质量还凑合。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那啥，无线网络分析软件来一发
<happyaron> onlylove: 我只用过Fluke的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 那是表，物理的！
<happyaron> onlylove: Fluke的表真的只是冰山一角啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 还真有软件啊……
<happyaron> Fluke AirCheck
<happyaron> onlylove: 网络测试第一品牌
<happyaron> onlylove: http://www.flukenetworks.com/enterprise-network/network-testing/AirCheck-Wi-Fi-Tester
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ AirCheck Wi-Fi Tester - Wireless Network Tester | Fluke Networks
<tenzu> happyaron: 各种失败...
<happyaron> tenzu: 爬梯子也失败么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 木有vpn
<tenzu> happyaron: 我试试线刷吧, 先找个su的zip
<happyaron> tenzu: 好
<onlylove> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1298193
<onlylove> happyaron: 她要是把路由放在画圈圈的位置，还是这种户型，我保证不打死她
<happyaron> onlylove: 有很多类似画圈的位置。。。其实合适布ap的点没有那么多。
<onlylove> happyaron: 放那种位置，活该没信号好么
<onlylove> happyaron: 路由器也太冤枉了吧
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc_unhappy> 早 onlylove happyaron jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 你咋不unhappy了
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 和女神piapiapia了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你还不快拜
<happyaron> onlylove: 这频道里 jiero wzssyqa 还有你都需要拜
<jiero> imtxc:  果然
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 差点忘了
<jiero> happyaron:  我不想拜。
<happyaron> jiero: 那就不败。
<imtxc> .....
 * jiero 不想要多少妹子。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 又一妹子壕你好
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^
<happyaron> tab错了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何给Ubuntu瘦身,或者如何制作最简系统? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461957 楼主在瘦终端上使用Ubuntu 14.04 server版安装X及openbox,再安装所需软件. 装下来有1500M, 压缩成镜像也有700M. 但是要求做到500M. 请问有什么方法可以给Ubuntu瘦身呢? 我目前知道的是删除下载的ar
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个也拜拜吧
<jiero> iMadper:  妹子壕你好。
<iMadper> happyaron: 昨晚你黑我了>
<iMadper> ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 没黑你啊
<iMadper> jiero: 别跟坏荣学坏
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> iMadper: 买音箱没有啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 别跟坏荣学坏
<iMadper> imtxc: 等你先买呢
 * iMadper jiero 抱抱
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹
<happyaron> iMadper: 咋整上来就说我黑你
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是妹子壕是啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 难道还双薪？
<onlylove> iMadper: 求路由推荐
<iMadper> happyaron: 我现在就我自己女朋友呀
 * imtxc 昨天半夜12点杀到楼上，敲开门发现里面有3、4个妹子，一下子不知道说啥了
<iMadper> onlylove: 预算?
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥啊。
<onlylove> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1298193
<imtxc> 马蛋，那些妹子真豪放，我刚一敲门还没1秒就开门了，都不问是谁。。。。
<imtxc> 半夜12点啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 一批一批，现在不过是低谷。
<jiero> imtxc:  4打1啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你先看看放在圈圈位置的路由，覆盖整个屋子
<imtxc> jiero: 她们的马桶漏水，吵得我没法睡
<iMadper> imtxc: 你真是妹子壕
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为是男的
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后你赢了?
<jiero> imtxc: 然后你修好了马桶？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你给我的是啥?
<imtxc> jiero: 也没修
<jiero> imtxc: 你说我也睡这里吧。
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个示例
<imtxc> jiero: 她们马桶的开关不灵活，有时候摁下去就起不来
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 你要放置路由器是吧?
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是放置，是就放在那种地方，你给找个覆盖整个屋子的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要买就买A2+
<onlylove> iMadper: 就一个路由
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我曾听
<imtxc> onlylove: 挂屋顶
<iMadper> imtxc: 蹭听
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是要覆盖呀? 俩廉价路由走roaming
<imtxc> onlylove: 为嘛要放墙角啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这事情，不是我能决定的
<iMadper> onlylove: 覆盖这种事情, 不是贵就好.
<happyaron> iMadper: 不许走有线接
<onlylove> iMadper: roaming是啥，和wds啥区别
<iMadper> onlylove: roaming:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_LAN#Roaming
<^k^> ⇪ t: Wireless LAN - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 他要放置的地点太诡异了..
<onlylove> iMadper: 忘了补充 ，不许走有线
<iMadper> happyaron: 都在犄角旮旯那里
<imtxc> NND， ele.me 怎么不送可乐开始送果粒橙了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐 - 叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me)
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你路由器预算多少?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你先来能满足需求的
<iMadper> onlylove: 是不是要放在两个红圈儿那里?
<iMadper> onlylove: netgear r8000
<onlylove> iMadper: 随便一个红圈那，覆盖整个屋子
<iMadper> 别买netgear的电磁炉
<happyaron> iMadper: 只放一个ap，覆盖所有面积
<happyaron> iMadper: 放俩就没那么麻烦了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 那肯定放左边呀
<iMadper> happyaron: 左边的第一菲涅耳区好看很多
<onlylove> happyaron: 300刀……
<iMadper> happyaron: 右边的第一菲涅耳区, 还有不少承重墙呢....
<happyaron> onlylove: 游说下换个位置吧。
<happyaron> iMadper: 关系到人家终身幸福的事情咱就别开玩笑了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 懒得游说，人家里什么样还不知道呢，
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁开玩笑了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 示例户型，不一定是这样的
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是放左边比放右边好呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 承重墙这事太远了吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我去, 买房????
<onlylove> iMadper: 蓉蓉推荐的贝尔金都盖不过来
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是买房
<onlylove> iMadper: 是买路由
<iMadper> happyaron: 黑色的墙, 是承重墙吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 那怎么房型还没确定....
<happyaron> 不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 是不知道房型
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 那图没有参考意义.
<onlylove> iMadper: tp-link的wr841N已经阵亡，蓉蓉的贝尔金也阵亡了
<imtxc> 好专业的术语
<happyaron> onlylove: 真心觉得要么游说换个位置，要么正经上WDS高达组网。
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以，我只能找这么个图，在俩诡异的位置放
<happyaron> onlylove: 841n的信号相比那belkin很渣
<iMadper> onlylove: 实际上还好考虑你在有没有无线的电视盒子, 哪里放笔记本, 哪里是床, 哪里是卫生间
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪个渣？841N？
<iMadper> onlylove: 厨房什么的没信号都可以接受
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊
<iMadper> å°±r8000ba
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我老娘那的表现是tp link都渣……
<imtxc> 媳妇做饭的时候，没有韩剧看你们觉得她会开心？ 弱
<imtxc> 厨房怎么能没wifi
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正有俩路由了，wds呗，841n扔外面
<iMadper> netgear只是固件渣, 硬件还是不错的
<happyaron> onlylove: 连线怎么配置你得搞明白啊
<iMadper> 买回来刷openwrt, 然后功率调大一点儿
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是不许走网线么
<imtxc> 卫生间不应该有wifi
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们想那么远作甚……只不过觉得比较丢面子而已 iMadper happyaron
<happyaron> imtxc: 为啥不该有
<imtxc> happyaron: iMadper 卫生间有wifi的话，排队的人会很痛苦
<iMadper> 擦, 我说roaming的时候, 你们说只能放一个ap, 到了你自己说办法的时候, 就俩路由器了!
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<happyaron> imtxc: 哥那是住宅啊。
<imtxc> happyaron: 也一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 排个毛, 直接走进去
<happyaron> imtxc: 可以刷流量，对我来说都一样。
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?!
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也觉得openwrt正路，但是你让人买了那个，怎么刷，你给刷？
<imtxc> iMadper， happyaron 关键是座的人容易引起各种疾病啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我觉得, imtxc 租房太久了, 已经没有正常思维了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦...
<onlylove> iMadper: roaming要走物理连线吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用无线走过roaming
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没刷过
<iMadper> onlylove: 看教程呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 我本来的想法是，就买一个解决问题，谁知道结果会那样
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过是用三个ap, 两个走roaming...
<happyaron> openwrt最适合奇淫异巧了。
<happyaron> iMadper: 牛掰
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是可以调节功率
<iMadper> happyaron: 最适合你了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜无线大大
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹...
<happyaron> onlylove: 没意义的其实
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜无线大大
<happyaron> iMadper: 适合我啥
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 你婬
<happyaron> iMadper: wtf……
<iMadper> happyaron: 在nancy的room里
<happyaron> iMadper: 确实玩openwrt有段时间了哈哈
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是我自己买，我觉得买netgear刷openwrt略奢侈，tplink就行
<happyaron> iMadper: 没
<happyaron> onlylove: 信号好不好，主要看硬件。
<iMadper> onlylove: 不, netgear的硬件好很多
<iMadper> onlylove: netgear只是固件渣, 正好刷openwrt
<onlylove> iMadper: 价钱好很多啊…… cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 调功率这事不靠谱，影响不大的。
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你多买几个做无死角覆盖？
<onlylove> iMadper: tp一个百十块，网件一个买仨tp了
<iMadper> onlylove: 才仨??? 我刚推荐的
<iMadper> onlylove: 能买20个
<onlylove> iMadper: 你刚推荐的，看买仨什么样的tp
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 百十块钱的, 二十个
 * happyaron 都渣，还是换个地方放ap靠谱
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd, 你这改变人家条件的
<happyaron> iMadper: 加ap也是改变条件
<onlylove> happyaron: 等我买房子的时候，一定好好考虑着问题
<iMadper> happyaron: 你们说只能一个ap, 我就说那就放左边了
<happyaron> onlylove: 如果做吊顶，直接放吊顶里吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 我知道条件之后, 就没改过
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你怎么重置你的路由器??!!!
<happyaron> onlylove: 上面还能走线、放交换机
<happyaron> iMadper: 路由器是用来重置着玩的么？
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper的想法是对的，尽量少穿承重墙
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> iMadper: 路由器是用来重置着玩的么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 用了openwrt, 路由器怎么玩都行呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 万一啥时候你需要重置了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我倾向于网络、服务器、存储都服务化
<happyaron> iMadper: 预先就全设计好怎么用
<onlylove> happyaron: 坏了很麻烦的
<happyaron> iMadper: 实施完毕就不轻易动了
<happyaron> onlylove: 买质量好点的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 只要人造的，就没不坏的东西，参考鸟哥的Linux私房菜
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以home server/nas啥的，都考虑好了，不拿openwrt那货来发挥预热
<iMadper> openwrt死机了, 然后拆吊顶来重置?
<happyaron> onlylove: 故障率低啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 为毛非要用openwrt呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 光檐
<onlylove> iMadper: 塞那里，然后必要的时候揪出来
<happyaron> iMadper: 就算用的话，也可以把所有配置都做成固件直接刷啊，实在不行断电重启呗
<iMadper> happyaron: 因为! 自带的! firmware! 一般! 不让你! 调节! 功率!
<happyaron> iMadper: 固件那调功率真没多大意义的，你测试过就知道了。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 他要是能换个位置, 压根儿就不用调节功率
<happyaron> iMadper: 功率大小和覆盖范围没啥关系，硬件不行的话虽然大功率可以加大覆盖面，但是几乎无法使用。
<happyaron> 信号质量垃圾了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我问了，人不知道为啥，反正不让换位置
<onlylove> iMadper: 好像不愿意在墙上打洞
<iMadper> happyaron: 那是因为你覆盖面积大了之后, 第一菲涅耳区的障碍物太多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 忍了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: roaming over wds...
<happyaron> iMadper: 没意义就可以了。
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是加ap靠谱啊
 * imtxc 求一个大得一个路由器覆盖不到的屋子
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, roaming over wds呗...
 * imtxc 然后我就买俩！
<imtxc> 路由器^^
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<happyaron> imtxc: 我已经理解成买俩那样的房子，再买俩路由器
<imtxc> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 问题是，第二个点那里，能连上第一个ap么……
<happyaron> iMadper: 他这结构，太纠结了啊
<imtxc> 尼们这些土豪，够了～
<imtxc> 不能走线么
<happyaron> imtxc: 你这只妹子壕，才够了。lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以需要三个ap...
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper你们别纠结了，第二个点肯定连不上，所以需要把AP位置往中间移动
<iMadper> onlylove: 说正经的, 真的有点儿麻烦. 条件太苛刻了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我故意制造的
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 也许实际上没这么麻烦
<iMadper> ,,,
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是我理解不了贝尔金的信号都不行这个事情，所以只好制造这么个场景
<imtxc> happyaron: 这两天去哪里拍照了啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 去了趟民大
<onlylove> happyaron: 人民大学？听说某年人大首页的妹子导致人大网站瘫痪
<happyaron> onlylove: 民族
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 帮我推荐一个ap, 在天安门广场的一个角落的垃圾桶里放一个ap, 然后要在人民大会堂地下厨房里受到信号
<happyaron> onlylove: 人大那个是
<happyaron> iMadper: 去屎
<happyaron> onlylove: 而且那妹子不是学校故意炒作放上去的
<happyaron> onlylove: 公网在新浪云上，教育网在校内，结果全线相当于被DDoS了。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你说, 鸟巢算不算金属屏蔽? 外面收不到里面的信号?
<happyaron> iMadper: 看啥波长了吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 还要看波长?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我等学无线电波的adam李老板来了之后给我讲一下
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊
<imtxc> 李老板估计不来了今天
<imtxc> 他昨天又押输了
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 哭去了？
<iMadper> 啊哈哈哈哈!
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然不是故意炒作，但是……
<iMadper> imtxc: 振奋人心
<imtxc> 去他楼下看看吧。。。。
<imtxc> 劝劝
<happyaron> onlylove: 对网络中心来说那次的流量是完全意外的。
<happyaron> onlylove: 首页图不是他们维护的……
 * iMadper 要跳就快跳!
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<imtxc> 让抓紧，大家举着手机拍也挺累
<onlylove> imtxc: 论坛都有人预测德国冠军了，adam还压阿根廷？
<wzssyqa> 《阿根廷别为我哭泣》不是没用原因的
<wzssyqa> 自己残，只能这么唱歌了
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后他们网站流量又不大，不需要HA啥的，就那么挂了
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子拜过俩妹子壕没
<imtxc> windows 下有啥预览 raw 照片的好软件啊，轻量的
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 每天都做早晚作业的
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 袜子早
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 早
<happyaron> imtxc: 还是把内嵌的jpeg导出来看吧。
<imtxc> happyaron: how
<qiao> imtxc: 早 ～
<qiao> iMadper|brb: 早。
<happyaron> imtxc: 泥坑还是感动
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 跟某些绿绿徒一样虔诚
<imtxc> happyaron: 泥坑啊，拍的时候就没有出jpg
<imtxc> 难道只能美图了么。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 额我只会用linux转
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你没管他俩要几个？
<happyaron> imtxc: 或者lightroom + camera raw批量
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我还是想挑自己熟悉的……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 妹子壕认识的多归多，
<imtxc> camera raw 太慢
<wzssyqa> on
<happyaron> onlylove: 可以接触几个认识认识，慢慢就熟了啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 混着混着就熟了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 认识的你不是不敢上么 （那次修电脑
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哪次啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: wifi这个好像还是那个
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那个啊，那是个姐姐，还是北京土著，得小心点
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你要考虑后果
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要入赘么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 有可能
<happyaron> 真爱的话这都无所谓
<onlylove> http://www.evolife.cn/html/2014/77298.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 猛就一个字！网件新一代旗舰路由R8000配备6天线_爱活网 Evolife.cn
<jiero> onlylove:  你爱过几个？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我受不了北京秋冬的气候
<onlylove> happyaron: 每年秋冬，都被各种金属门把手电的不要不要的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 拐着走啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且郁闷的是，医生说我有咽炎，让我少说话，少抽烟，我平时基本不说话，而且从没抽烟
<jiero> imtxc:  预览 raw的软件么？要软件么？
<imtxc> jiero: win
<imtxc> 好像win7 有个补丁来着
<jiero> imtxc:  你要 gtk 不？
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 空气不好吧? 我现在每天早上有痰, 但是从来不吸烟, 估计也是慢性咽炎
<jiero> imtxc:  关键raw是各不相同的。
<jiero> imtxc: 装你的相机厂商提供的吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 要 java 不
<onlylove> iMadper|brb: 这个真不好说……
<happyaron> onlylove: 忽悠走北京妹纸可不那么容易啊
<jiero> iMadper:  我是小学四年级开始鼻炎鼻窦炎，直到高三结束才开始能用鼻子呼吸
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.iplaysoft.com/microsoft-camera-codec-pack.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软RAW格式补丁下载，让 Windows7 直接支持预览和查看 RAW 格式图片文件！下载 | 异次元软件世界
<iMadper> jiero: 我去, 这么严重...
<imtxc> 这货不能用 onlylove
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以在一起的代价就是我留下
<happyaron> onlylove: 看你愿意不愿意啦
<jiero> iMadper: 我用过的卫生纸不是麻袋可以计算的 -如果我用的话。
<onlylove> happyaron: 首先，妹子要有和你在一起的想法，你才可以考虑这个问题
 * jiero 揭露锻炼可以身体好的绝对谎言。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果你不在妹子的考虑范围……
<jiero> onlylove:  我就不在，所以悲惨
<onlylove> jiero: 你和 freeflying讨论去
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你还磨叽啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 磨叽毛线……
<happyaron> onlylove: 你的精力是有限的，不可能对谁都好。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 你无语啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在觉得单着挺好的，不可能对谁都好，可是我现在一起聊天的就她一个
<onlylove> happyaron: 换句话说，我想要对谁好，也只能是她
<jiero> happyaron: 只是觉得是，喜欢对谁好就对谁好。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧那没办法
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 所以可以管妹子壕要几个
<jiero> onlylove: 妹子壕
<jiero> onlylove: 你的妹子是壕么？
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，我不是妹子壕
<imtxc> jiero: 你的这个建议很好
<imtxc> jiero: 我去下载尼康自家的那个软件
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 主要是我的地理位置……在帝都的妹子，很多都想留在帝都吧，不管是不是帝都的土著
<happyaron> imtxc: 赞
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 想得太多未来不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 微软那个包不是不能用，是不支持泥坑D7K
<imtxc> 在移动硬盘里面装个win7 靠谱么？ onlylove
<jiero> imtxc: 你也是 D7000 和 兔子一样？
<imtxc> jiero: 是
<onlylove> imtxc: PE可以，或者3.0的硬盘
<jiero> imtxc:  你们都壕啊。我还在为买啥微单纠结
<onlylove> imtxc: 不然io速度跟不上，会卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 有3.0
<onlylove> imtxc: 移动硬盘装系统，真心……应急的
<happyaron> jiero: a7直接上吧
<jiero> happyaron: 预算2000RMB
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要卖掉罗杰？
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在后悔了，不应该把两个硬盘位全用ssd
<iMadper> 256901120 bytes (257 MB) copied, 3.00931 s, 85.4 MB/s   我的u盘  我觉得装个win, 应该够速度吧?
<imtxc> happyaron: a7r 直接上吧
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟罗姐说
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥U盘，这么吊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不用
<imtxc> jiero: a7r 直接上吧
<iMadper> imtxc: slc + usb3.0
<imtxc> iMadper: 就你之前说过的很山寨的那个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 应该很够了，我的机械盘大概才50M
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 而且小文件读取, 比机械盘快
<jiero> imtxc happyaron 我的电脑都没法处理 a7r 的
<imtxc> jiero: 买个新的
<imtxc> jiero: 你之前不是有有个卡片么
<imtxc> jiero: 先玩着呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 你也来一个?
<onlylove> http://www.iplaysoft.com/centos.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CentOS 7 中文正式版下载 - 最流行的免费开源企业级 Linux 服务器操作系统下载 | 异次元软件世界
<onlylove> 什么时候正式的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 链接？
<iMadper> imtxc: 买了三年了... 自己找
<imtxc> iMadper: 找记录哇
<jiero> imtxc:  正在卖，卖给个叫罗婕的天津孩子了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.IRVKqC&id=16887354665&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  这个就行吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ kdata正品 USB3.0 U盘32g 高速优盘 SLC工业级高寿命 可定制LOGO-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> imtxc:  用了一年贬值 ￥150 +
<iMadper> imtxc: slc, 寿命长, 用很多年, 挺值的
<imtxc> iMadper: 32G 装win7 够不
<iMadper> imtxc: home basic的, 够吧
<onlylove> imtxc: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=y9AWn3JlaBR1ahVyNBukG1ZJ18HA0NRgLFbEwvy5f77_0YWEaQwaCyoPMu4PAwAn4_cmwA-y8hASliLT4yGoka
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 什么程序可以预览RAW_百度知道
<iMadper> 双通道,2个16GB FLSAH芯片 读165M写204M 175元   我去!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 双通道,2个16GB FLSAH芯片 读165M写204M 175元  这个, 你填了
<iMadper> 逆天了
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概需要16G的空间吧，然后32G有点紧巴
<onlylove> imtxc: 我反正系统盘40G
<onlylove> imtxc: 还不敢放东西
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.IRVKqC&id=17571443440&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  看这个...
<imtxc> onlylove: nikon 自家的这个  viewNX2 很好用
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Horui禾睿32G创意U盘 USB3.0 帆船DDR SLC优盘902E高速读165写200-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> imtxc: 买个64g的ssd + 3.0硬盘盒?
<imtxc> iMadper: 64G 的 ssd 不便宜吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不值
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是买u盘吧, 小, 方便
<iMadper> imtxc: 随身带着, 还特别快
<jiero> imtxc:  sony a7r 价格是 1万起步啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: ssd有主控好么，人的平衡算法要卖钱
<onlylove> jiero: 别听imtxc的，他打算卖掉你的节奏
<yunfan> onlylove: 我那是跟自己之前的路由比 之前那个路由有一个天线被我扯掉了
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，我错了，以后不提这个茬了
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是贝尔金都盖不过来的屋子，确实……
<onlylove> yunfan: 总之这事很郁闷就是了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40313
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 皮克斯主席Ed Catmull是工资固定丑闻的核心人物
<yunfan> onlylove: 你郁闷什么
<yunfan> iMadper: 哪里卖？
<onlylove> yunfan: 给人推荐的路由器……效果和一起差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40310
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LibreSSL Portable发布第一个版本
<yunfan> onlylove: 也要看通道 和接受端啊  我那个新路由 我家里的brix接受就不行 tmd
<yunfan> 花了6k买个机器 现在躺在那
<onlylove> yunfan: 贝尔金那个，价格是TP的好几倍呢，接收端是苹果的
<onlylove> yunfan: ipad 和ipad mini
<onlylove> openssl有竞争者了
<yunfan> onlylove: 水果应该没什么问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40309
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果就iPhone位置跟踪功能发表公告
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不没信号么……
<yunfan> 有竞争不是坏事  我最讨厌就是那些加密库和工具了 又难用又难理解 本来还觉得这些是专业的东西 没什么 想不到也爆出后门
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40307
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究证实动物热爱运动
<onlylove> yunfan: bsd那个，不是被爆才知道的么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40306
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国公司的手持扫描仪被发现携带恶意程序
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看看64G的U盘
<onlylove> yunfan: 不然谁没事去审计BSD的源码
<imtxc> iMadper: 担心u盘的速度上面装系统很慢
<iMadper> imtxc: 这速度, 比硬盘快吧
<onlylove> 真·蓝翔技校
<imtxc> iMadper: 这标题：宇宙最强U盘
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我现在都要小心点了
<yunfan> 最好自己了解下加密的原理 然后看加密的实现  如果要看别人的代码 那当然是最好又简洁又短比较好
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你看libre的吧，openssl之前被批只添加不维护
<yunfan> 而且最好按加密的type分开 不要搞许多宏
<yunfan> 因为一般人肯定都是只关心自己用的那个
<yunfan> 其实我觉得完全可以搞个vm
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，搞加密的不是一般人……
<yunfan> 各个加密实现就是加载对应的.image来执行
<yunfan> 这样代码就完全分开了
<imtxc> jiero: 这软件太赞了 cc onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥，尼康那个？
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么软件
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40300
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 复活ISEE-3卫星的故事没有幸福结局
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个预览raw格式照片的软件
<onlylove> yunfan: 土豪专用
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 速度好快
<imtxc> onlylove: 颜色好准
<onlylove> yunfan: 下次进京，记得打 imtxc土豪
<jiero> imtxc:  是因为故意的吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 人自家的软件颜色肯定准
<jiero> imtxc: 当然，我没有那个机器。所以算了。
<onlylove> jiero: 尼康自家的，再烂一点就被人笑话了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40298
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 南方科技大学向学生颁发文凭
<onlylove> adam8157: 看见你还活着，太好了，你是来留遗言的么？
<MengXingHun> onlylove: 你在直播吗？
<adam8157> onlylove: 我就买了20块钱的
<adam8157> roylez:  https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 1995eaton/chromium-vim · GitHub
 * adam8157 我不该买!!!!!!
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 买的什么？
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 阿根廷7:1德国？
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 荷兰阿根廷二串一
<yunfan> onlylove: 我怕磨叽侠赴宴磨叽 饿死我等
<imtxc> yunfan: 得了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<yunfan> adam8157: 用起来如何 ？
<adam8157> imtxc: 发真相来
<yunfan> imtxc: hoho
<imtxc> yunfan: 上次我去吃你的麻辣香锅不准时么
<onlylove> yunfan: 去他家直接
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是你去吃别人
<onlylove> imtxc: 这次是吃你
<imtxc> adam8157: 木有啊，这次比赛你到底压中过一场没有
<yunfan> imtxc: 我正想这么说 你是去别人当然准时了
<adam8157> imtxc: 花钱买的全输, 没花钱的基本全中
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 发真相来 我要看看见面就推倒的妹子的真相
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 发真相来 我要看看见面就推倒妹子的真相
<imtxc> adam8157: 晕，啥嘛，那是别人乱说的啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 发来看看
<imtxc> 到底是谁乱说的嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 你看见我的脸, 我就看见你的狗, 不公平啊
 * imtxc 只有一个妹子啊。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，从脸上看你挺瘦的啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 我本来就不胖
 * adam8157 LOL
<iMadper> .. ... ....
<imtxc> adam8157: 看着不像穿 34 裤子的
<jiero> adam8157:  你不胖，全是肉肉的，摸起来胖
 * iMadper 本着实事求是的态度说, 我也不胖
 * adam8157 我的头像被别人以为是新疆人.....
 * jiero 才是真的不胖
<adam8157> imtxc: 32就够了
<adam8157> imtxc: 身型略粗
<yunfan> adam8157: 你最近的那个头像确实新疆
 * yunfan 连 imtxc这个新疆人都这么认为
<jiero> adam8157:  我是31啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 感觉安全了
<jiero> adam8157:  我31，腹肌也比胸肌高。。。我想要鸡胸
<adam8157> yunfan: 留个长发就可以南疆自由行了
<imtxc> lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 安全个p啊 前一阵不是说帝都火车站有爆恐传言么 小心大妈不饶你
<adam8157> jiero: 我最近健腹轮做的多过俯卧撑... 要缩胸
<yunfan> 买个308工兵铲带身上才是王道
<yunfan> 昨天看了下 q5还送了个叉子 可以换掉铲子 成为鱼叉 额
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/309609.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中科红旗清算资产偿还1800万元欠薪_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> adam8157:   我真羡慕，我没胸肌
<imtxc> yunfan: 你不是已经买了308 了么
<adam8157> imtxc: 赶紧的 真相发来
<imtxc> ………………
<yunfan> imtxc: 还没 打算等等看  因为最近貌似许多厂商仿turing point
<imtxc> adam8157: 你就放心把，矮胖丑
<yunfan> jiero: 没胸肌也不过是少卖十块钱而已 不要太介意
<adam8157> imtxc: 不信
<yunfan> adam8157: 这是真的 我见过肉身
<imtxc> yunfan: 你帮我作证吧，你见过我
<onlylove> adam8157: 论坛南瓜貌似预测过了，阿根廷第二
<imtxc> 恩
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家那附近 是不是有不少回族
<onlylove> adam8157: 不看水区的结果
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要你有无数小号 总能蒙对的
<imtxc> adam8157: 关于妹子的传说，都是假的
<yunfan> 每次都是2
<adam8157> imtxc: 赶紧的
<yunfan> 从32强开始  2^5 = 32
<onlylove> imtxc: 不信，你是妹子壕
<adam8157> imtxc: 要么是高富帅, 要么就是技巧过人
<yunfan> onlylove: 下次世界杯 记得注册32个账户
<yunfan> 每个账户蒙一个
 * imtxc 不是说了么，活好～
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是墩子 厚重
<onlylove> yunfan: 西班牙老了
<yunfan> 力饱
<imtxc> yunfan: 微薄里面把每一种先发了，设置成不显示，比赛结束后把正确的设置成显示就好了  onlylove
<yunfan> 江湖人送外号 玉面打桩机
<imtxc> 新浪微薄有个分组功能的，弄个空的分组就好
<yunfan> 这样挺好玩的  这次我没看球  下次有热点事件  我要抄抄看
<onlylove> FX又傻了
<yunfan> http://www.vaikan.com/how-client-use-their-software/ 这个文章很妙 推荐 尤其是最后两个配图
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 在程序员的眼里，用户是这样使用他们开发的软件的 | 外刊IT评论
<happyaron> 咨询内容： KFMM：如果来世有缘，也许我真的会买下这个镜头。天热有蚊子，夜漫长，望珍重，别迷茫。尘世的轮回我们还会再相遇的，相信在来世的缘份里，那一份缘会更久，会更长！那个镜头也会更重，更长，更粗，更贵！
<happyaron> 京东回复： 您好！如果前世有约，或许今生不惜一切会把它拿走。京东有大仓，路久远，多珍藏，莫相忘。今生的擦肩我们会不断努力的，相信再未来的征途中，那一份思念会更重，会更浓！我们会做的更好！感谢您对京东的支持！祝您购物愉快！
<imtxc> happyaron: 啥镜头
<yunfan> happyaron: 这些段子我真想给他分析下词频和句式 找出背后的段子手
<yunfan> 我发现轮子的新闻网站许多语气都跟人民日报的差不多
<imtxc> photoshop 自动接片真费电
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 本来就是一路货色
<imtxc> 关键是还给我接偏了
<yunfan> "郑立海身旁的菜地里，村长侯志强被打死。由于侯志强吃了郑家的4条大狗，郑家只好养宠物犬看家。"
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你也一样
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 虽然我不是什么好人，但是跟那不是一路的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我知道你不是好人
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你比我还好点 -虽然
<wzssyqa> jiero: 他竟然说我跟轮子是一路的
<wzssyqa> 太侮辱轮子了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  yunfan 因为 人民日报和轮子 的受众都是一类人啊
<jiero> wzssyqa yunfan 最广大的劳动人民
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我只是说你也是差不多的坏人
<yunfan> jiero: 你就说对了一个事  “受”众
<iMadper> 饿了, 啥时候能吃饭呀¿
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在吃呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 不到饭点儿呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在哪个时区
<iMadper> imtxc: +8
<iMadper> qiao: 首席早
 * imtxc 同样在 +8 的已经吃了午饭了呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道你已经在等晚饭了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 午饭..
<onlylove> yunfan: if your dog does a POO,please put it in a litter bin，所以，狗进了litter bin?
<adam8157> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6fcdc135gw1eic0xqkro2j20m80bktaf.jpg
<adam8157> iMadper: 笨蛋啊........
<imtxc> onlylove: 很对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你是程序员
<adam8157> iMadper: 办公室里暴露智商...
<imtxc> 你们才是程序员
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说问电话录音这事的?
<adam8157> iMadper: 笨蛋相信了骗子电话
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个, 我奶奶都不信.
<imtxc> 来，晒出来？
 * adam8157 Nokia在我心中的地位一落千丈
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈, 那canonical呢????
<iMadper> adam8157: 最后还不是c家都收了
<adam8157> iMadper: 慢慢下降
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 慢慢下降到Nokia的平均水平
<adam8157> iMadper: 看球的时候喝了袋牛奶吃了两片面包, 不饿呢还
<iMadper> adam8157: 饿死了...
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/07/14/farts-smell.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 二手屁让你远离癌症
<huntxu> adam8157: 小动作败人品还是真理
<imtxc> huntxu: 你也输了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 确实运气略逊, 这场不应该这么结束的
<huntxu> adam8157: 小动作太多了，不好看
<huntxu> imtxc: 我不赌球
<huntxu> adam8157: 防守太尼玛给力，完全没什么办法打穿
<adam8157> huntxu: 是, 阿根廷这么努力, 却没拿到回报
<adam8157> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1ec0xun0xwjj20go062myk.jpg
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以才看出其实天使在这个战术里面比较重要，断球快速突击
<huntxu> adam8157: 上半场拉维齐好好的完成任务，但是莫名其妙半场换了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也觉得莫名其妙
<adam8157> huntxu: 全身都是肌肉, 踢45分钟就没力了?
<happyaron> imtxc: EF 800 f/5.6L 下面的
<imtxc> 孜然翻译得不错嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 哈哈
<happyaron> yunfan: 咨询内容： 我想娶个KFMM做老婆咋办？又没有门路！
<happyaron> 京东回复： 您好！祝您早日有情人终成眷属，感谢您对京东的支持！祝您购物愉快！
<huntxu> adam8157: 金球奖怎么看，有点争议
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有够格的
<adam8157> happyaron: 你坏掉了?
<happyaron> adam8157: 没。。。就是刚才看见的两组评论。。。
<happyaron> 乌贼刘还是真准啊。
<onlylove> http://tu.tgbus.com/tupian/77768/14/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 巴士囧超人 第十三期-巴士图库
<onlylove> happyaron: 乌贼刘……你给人留点面子，梅西那场不是进球了么
<happyaron> onlylove: 不就那一场么额
<adam8157> iMadper: 等会儿吃啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 你们公司附近有个小面馆儿不错
<imtxc> 过两天的新闻终于不会被世界杯刷屏了吧
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
 * adam8157 lunch
<happyaron> lunch归来
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 辐射 : 晚上快睡觉时我的表姐看着我愣了好久,问:"手表有没有辐射。" 我答:不知道诶。她说:诶,算了。手表就放在床头吧, 明天去问问有没有辐射。。。我凌乱了。。。。手表特么的有辐射吗！
<kali___> ..
<imtxc> happyaron: 貌似 raw 里面自己是带着一张 jpeg 的？
<happyaron> imtxc: 感动厂带，泥坑厂不知道
<macint0sh> ^k^:
<^k^> macint0sh,
<onlylove> happyaron: 牙膏常在？
<onlylove> 哦不对，是感动常在牙膏
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.yhd.com/item/9038416?uid=20619634439077&union_ref=10_1&tracker_u=197057 买东西的时候帮我凑单
<happyaron> 对啊，感动常在牙膏
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ POVOS 奔腾 鼻毛修剪器 PW309 高性能不锈钢刀刃-1号店
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用修剪, 留着性感.
<iMadper> adam8157: 妹子们都喜欢粗犷的
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么会
<adam8157> iMadper: 尼码
<iMadper> jiero: 真的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 真的
<jiero> iMadper: 太长了啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 像野兽一样。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 粗犷!
 * jiero 睫毛和鼻毛一样长。。。
<jiero> 都超过2厘米
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40318
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ars的一加手机评测
<iMadper> qiao: 首席, 有好消息没?
<onlylove> jiero: http://tu.tgbus.com/tupian/77768/14/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 巴士囧超人 第十三期-巴士图库
<adam8157> onlylove: 5.5" 太大
<onlylove> adam8157: 我现在的是4.5的，感觉还好，就是侧键不怎么灵
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得需要修下……
 * adam8157 等发家致富了就换
<onlylove> adam8157: 换啥？
<adam8157> onlylove: 手机
<onlylove> adam8157: 你一小时20W还不算发家致富？
<jiero> adam8157:  积攒了40万了吧。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 你们口径都不一致
<jiero> adam8157:  准备明年北京买房取本地媳妇对把。
 * iMadper 没人知道李老板的真正工资, 只知道, 特别多, 天文数字
<adam8157> jiero: 没资格, 没钱
<jiero> adam8157:  屁没资格。
<adam8157> jiero: 五年社保, 还差两年
<iMadper> jiero: 社保勿念
<jiero> adam8157:  赶紧去捉个好了。
<iMadper> jiero: 五年
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<imtxc> adam8157: 本地媳妇啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 要啥社保
<jiero> adam8157: 那就先把媳妇放家里，然后等时间到了领证。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不像你那么帅可以随意推倒
<imtxc> adam8157: 也不随意啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 费很大功夫的
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  我都还没想要推倒呢。。
 * imtxc 挨打的时候你们没见到
<iMadper> imtxc: sm??
<jiero> imtxc:  露出伤疤来给看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 真重扣
<iMadper> 口
<jiero> imtxc: 是不是刀伤或者烧伤
 * imtxc 被人发卡的次数估计比这个频道所有人收到的好人卡加起来还多
 * imtxc 不服来战
<happyaron> imtxc: 因为你坚定不移地尝试对么
<jiero> imtxc: 啊。我只被同一人发卡n次
<iMadper> imtxc: 别闹了.
<jiero> happyaron: 对
<imtxc> happyaron: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero 比你多
<onlylove> jiero: 笨，可以先结婚后买房
<onlylove> imtxc: 挨打？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你以为贼天天有肉吃啊
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> imtxc: 是啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你这里没肉，就去别家呢
 * imtxc 还有就是我不挑食而已
<jiero> imtxc: 肉林
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc在说啥，我看不懂
<iMadper> onlylove: 我懂.
 * imtxc 我乱了
<jiero> onlylove: 他的后宫是肉林
<onlylove> iMadper: 求解释
<imtxc> 你们不要当真啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 他自己不说的话, 我也不能说
<imtxc> 当真就认输了
<bcao> 为了真相我愿意输一次
<jiero> onlylove: imtxc 开后宫大法
<iMadper> bcao: 有啥好事嘛?
<onlylove> imtxc: 让我如何不当真……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边网络有延迟，经常丢消息
<bcao> iMadper, 啥好事？
<iMadper> bcao: 比如rh销量不如预期, 然后决定给我们所有人涨工资?
<jiero> onlylove: 你就学imtxc 一次吧，去追女孩子，即使被打惨
<iMadper> bcao: 反正rh销量好, 肯定会给我们降工资的
<bcao> iMadper, 比如RH 销量不如预期，于是每年的工资改成免费送你一个订阅么
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> bcao: lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 销量不如预期，不应该降工资么？
<qiao> iMadper: 老板出差两周，还咩有回来。。
<iMadper> qiao: 上周一走的呀?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> onlylove: rh比较怪. 销量好的时候, 降工资. 所以我估计, 销量不好, 应该会涨吧...
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不说，那我就猜吧，就是有很多妹子，推的时候会被打？
 * iMadper 今天天气不错
<palomino|working> 鞭笞? onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马为何不把六个点凑一行发出来呢，像这样……
<palomino|working> 点数有限,要节约资源...
<iMadper> 这不是土豪马, 这是土豪马的秘书
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不知道啊，imtxc不说啊，我只能理解为他推妹子的时候被妹子打了
<jiero> onlylove: 我猜是 imtxc不需要关系很好的时候就可以推了 -
<onlylove> jiero: 然后被打？
<onlylove> jiero: 那是强A？
<jiero> onlylove:  有可能啊
<jiero> onlylove:  算是吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  如果被打，停了，就不是；不停，就成了
<imtxc> 啥嘛
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 我总觉得是你走漏了什么消息
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ...
<jiero> imtxc:  没有啊
<jiero> imtxc: 只是猜测吧。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的秘书你好，把土豪马换来，谢谢
<jiero> imtxc: 以前 lemonhall就是这样不是，不过他更风流
<palomino|working> 被打时imtxc喊着:不要停,不要停~~
<jiero> imtxc:  一年上百女人
<jiero> imtxc:  好像
<iMadper> palomino|working: 赞.
<imtxc> ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 帮不了你
<imtxc> 码字儿去
<jiero> imtxc:  没啥没啥，女孩子都接受了，你还不能接受？
<jiero> iMadper: 我是不是太过分了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不应该是码代码吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，代码也是字啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过今天确实得码一篇文章来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 哥是个文艺青年来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 经常被老师读作文的哦
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 反正我什么都没说.
<onlylove> 文青≈约炮青年？
<adam8157> onlylove: +1
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还别说，有妹子真吃这一口
<onlylove> imtxc: 不写字很多年，哥写字的时候还在上高中
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也不会写字了，现在只会敲
<imtxc> onlylove: 这项功能的退化我很后悔
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说的写字，指的是写文章
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40320
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《暗黑III》在时隔两年后登陆中国
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> 网游化单机……单机就单机，搞啥网络
<GODDOG> 问个问题 当一台电脑的两个网卡 同时联网的时候
<onlylove> ^k^: 粗来干活！
<GODDOG> 其中以太网端口连接的我的电脑 不能连接Internet
<GODDOG> 无线卡连接wifi 能上网
<GODDOG> 但是现在 我的这个电脑就处于不能上网状态
<GODDOG> 我ssh 连接过去 更新软件包 一直错误
<onlylove> 路由路由路由
<yunfan> GODDOG: 可能是默认路由设置走以太网
<onlylove> 你的两个网卡IP地址网关不一样
<yunfan> 发下 ip route的输出看看
<GODDOG> 好的
<yunfan> 麻烦发给 onlylove 专业修电脑人士
<onlylove> yunfan: 我修电脑不修网络
<GODDOG> yunfan: onlylove http://imagebin.org/315704
<GODDOG> 谢谢两位
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  13:57
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像就是路由的问题 我不知道怎么去掉上面那个
<GODDOG> yunfan: 你说第一行么？
<GODDOG> yunfan: 那个是我设置的以太网端口的静态IP 网关也是我设置的
<onlylove> GODDOG: http://my.oschina.net/guol/blog/156607
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux策略路由 - 好脑袋和烂笔头 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你需要的是策略路由，骚年，好好学ip命令吧
<GODDOG> onlylove: 谢谢
<onlylove> GODDOG: http://www.2cto.com/net/201308/235761.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux策略路由基础 - 路由器技术栏目:无线路由_路由器设置_路由器怎么用 - 红黑联盟
<onlylove> 那个能折磨死人的ip route……
<onlylove> 我觉得我需要本书，给讲下路由器
<onlylove> 专门讲路由表
<GODDOG> onlylove: TCP／IP详解
<onlylove> GODDOG: 那里面东西太多
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个新加坡机房 最近我连老断 草了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你看过tcp/ip详解一样还过来问策略路由
<imtxc> yunfan: 我早都换回美帝的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 坡国很坑的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我之前换过去之后第三天开始就没完没了的段
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该是贵国政府的问题 最近我上网都很卡
<yunfan> 搞不好是因为世界杯 把带宽都调去搞直播了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这事情也怪，就像有人说台湾芯片不好，你看tplink据说用的美帝的芯片，一样不如huawei的ralink好用
<RainFlying> 据说 GitCafe 一个 ppmm 养活了十几只码农？
<onlylove> yunfan: 内网没问题的，你懂的
<RainFlying> onlylove: TP-Link 挺好用的，我现在路由器就是用的 TP-Link WR703N
<yunfan> onlylove: ralink驱动2
<yunfan> 我受不了ralink
<onlylove> RainFlying: 她养那么多作甚
<yunfan> 最坏的就是他 跟刻意不支持一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说路由
<yunfan> RainFlying: gitcafe走的是炒作路线 参考36kr
<RainFlying> onlylove: 贵圈有 GitCafe 的员工吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: ralink驱动……不说啥了，
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我不知道gitcafe是啥
<yunfan> onlylove: ralink好像有mips的 而且是很先进的 mips74kec
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我用的无线网卡是 Ralink 的，OS X 驱动要自己家的 App 才能连无线。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不管怎么说，很多厂家，比方netgear啥的，都用过ralink和reltek，不比用marvell的tp差
<onlylove> RainFlying: ralink的无线网卡驱动确实蛋疼
<onlylove> RainFlying: tplink我只能说……一般般吧
<tenzu> happyaron: ??
<happyaron> tenzu: ??
<onlylove> RainFlying: 做下民用的还成
<happyaron> onlylove: ralink去屎去屎去屎
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹的折腾死我了再也不想看见ralink
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得有个贝尔金的路由，芯片就是ralink的
<onlylove> happyaron: 今早上刚见的
<happyaron> onlylove: 是么。
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的
<happyaron> onlylove: ralink硬件应该还行，但驱动真心屎啊
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我有个朋友买的极路由
<happyaron> 屎死了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想说的是，一样的芯片，有人能做好东西，有人做不好
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，ralink驱动渣
<GODDOG> 刷完openWrt后发现 在路由器上能用gcc
<onlylove> happyaron: 我承认
<adam8157> zhan: 你来啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以找 iMadper吐槽ralink驱动
<adam8157> zhan: 从上周一开始routine是100/d 效果很好
<onlylove> happyaron: realtek的所有linux驱动都渣，windows驱动也乱的要死
<happyaron> .
<yunfan> onlylove: 这干我吊事啊  我不喜欢用就不用
<yunfan> 就几十块钱的东西 谁在乎
 * happyaron 出门
<GODDOG> 出柜lol
<yunfan> onlylove: imtxc  草 我用新加坡那个机房挂的代理  被ip138认为是英国
<jusss> onlylove: nokia还活着吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这东西，就和ati的显卡一样……也许东西确实不错，但是……驱动渣和废物一样
<onlylove> jusss: 微软移动
<jusss> onlylove: 我还有个ovi邮箱，今天登录了一次还能用
<jusss> onlylove: 卖给了yahoo
<onlylove> jusss: 请注意，nokia一直活着，卖掉的是nokia移动
<jusss> onlylove: 那ovi还活着吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 据说nokia准备重操旧业 卖鞋子
<jusss> 那活着这样问，yahoo mail什么时候死雅
<yunfan> adam8157: 你发的那个chrome-vim你自己用过了么
<adam8157> yunfan: 用了一下 目前chrome最好的, 但是还是不如vimperator, 差得远, chrome硬伤
<jusss> 今天登录下那个邮箱，感觉页面很漂亮简洁，很是喜欢
<yunfan> adam8157: 他吐槽的那几个插件我觉得都说得好 就是不知道他自己改进在哪里
<onlylove> jusss: 漂亮的，用户喜欢的，不赚钱的东西最后都会死掉，参考google reader
<jusss> onlylove: 那个ovi邮箱现在卖给了yahoo,那是不是说登录它就登录到国外服务器了？
<adam8157> onlylove: 前几天还收到Nokia的JD
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我记得yahoo的mail不是关掉了么
<jusss> adam8157: jy和yd是啥我知道，那jd是啥
<adam8157> onlylove: Nokia - Principle_Engineer_NFT.pdf Nokia mobile phones...
<onlylove> jusss: job discription
<yunfan> adam8157: 说啊 到底他改进了哪些地方？
<adam8157> jusss: job description
<adam8157> yunfan: 关我屁事....
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是你说目前chrome最好嘛
<adam8157> yunfan: 都这么说
<yunfan> adam8157: 尼玛
<yunfan> 坑来坑去的
<onlylove> adam8157: nokia不是在造android 嘛，改写那个需要啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我也记得说yahoo把邮箱卖了貌似，但是刚刚登录的，没问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有可能是微软的azure要他呢
<onlylove> jusss: 不是卖了，是关了
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，有可能
<jusss> onlylove: 那我现在登录的算啥？
<adam8157> jusss: com, cn不一样
<onlylove> jusss: 问yahoo，对了，如果你的邮箱是.cn结尾的，问阿里
<jusss> adam8157: onlylove, 我的是@ovi.com
<jusss> 应该算yahoo的com吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 我以前有个yahoo.com.cn的 用了好多年 有一阵没登陆被冻结 解封已经邮件没了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yahoo Search - Web Search (@ yahoo.com)
<yunfan> 然后我就投奔gmail了
<jusss> yunfan: 没有126的？
<adam8157> 都忘了gmail之前用啥邮箱了, 好像就是yahoo
<adam8157> 后来注销掉了
<yunfan> jusss: 有 126我好多 都是用来注册小号的
<yunfan> 现在不需要验证手机的太少了
<jusss> yunfan: 我有好多邮箱 126 163 qq gmail 后来闲发邮件麻烦直接用126建了个maillist
<yunfan> 126前不久也沦陷了 tmd
<kali___> ?
<jusss> 我126的用了8年了貌似
<jusss> 2006年申请的
<hoxily> jusss: 你以后可发邮件到 hoxily@hoxily.com 给我啦。
<hoxily> jusss: Tencent提供的域名邮箱功能。
 * adam8157 第一个邮箱是拨号上网ISP提供的
<jusss> hoxily: 哦，我还以为你买了域名呢
<yunfan> hoxily: 霍希莉？
<imtxc> adam8157: 163?
<yunfan> jusss: 送几个大邮箱给我吧
<adam8157> imtxc: ISP  weihai.net.cn之类的玩儿 忘掉了
<yunfan> 我要拿来作收账户用
<yunfan> adam8157: 你果然土豪 我直接跳过了拨号年代
<jusss> yunfan: 木有大邮箱。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 你岁数小
<yunfan> adam8157: p啊 我跟你差不多
<adam8157> yunfan: 小一岁也是小
<yunfan> jusss: 163 qq的都可以
<yunfan> adam8157: 尼玛 拨号到宽带难道是一年就过去了？
<hoxily> jusss: 就是买了域名啊。
<iMadper> 我当年也是163拨号...
<adam8157> yunfan: 我小时候聪明
<iMadper> 至今想起猫叫声, 还觉得难听
<yunfan> adam8157: 特有钱才是
<adam8157> yunfan: p
<hoxily> jusss: 没有管理权限无法添加MX记录。
 * adam8157 还差30个
<kali___> join #chromebook
<kali___> so sorry
<imtxc> qq 的 web mail 真好用
<jusss> 我前年还是手机拨号上网的呢，当时家里都没网线
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来如果帮人部署 LAMP 的网站的话，该要多少钱比较合适？
<jusss> hoxily: 无法添加mx，那有何用
<jiero> adam8157:  在这里的你找个小时候笨的。
 * jiero 我讨厌竞争。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 去淘宝搜搜价格然后乘2
<yunfan> jiero: 难道不是你？
<jiero> yunfan: 我可以说是，也可以说不是
<jiero> yunfan:  首先定义一下聪明和笨的区别我才能告诉你啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 发真相来看看
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊?
<iMadper> adam8157: 谁的?
<adam8157> iMadper: level要求那么高的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 有后期维护任务不，怎么做，一键安装吗？网上有一键包
<iMadper> adam8157: 不不不, 是xx的问题
<adam8157> iMadper: 看看嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: 人家后面给解释了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看看有米有浏览记录
 * adam8157 mtg
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫叫……那个叽叽嘎嘎，请输入密码，嘀嘀嘀，积极嘎嘎，已连接？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我觉得, 挺难听的...
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的地区发展不一样的，可能发展相对慢的地方就直接跳过拨号了，但是发达地区慢点
<zhan> adam8157: 我靠,升级了啊
<iMadper> ishare.iask.sina.com.cn   我去, 什么情况??!!
<alvin_rxg> Title: 爱问共享资料 (@ sina.com.cn)
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛 你们山东能比我们安徽落后？
<onlylove> yunfan: 比安徽先进，所以我们有拨号的时候你们没网，你们后来一步到位直接上的adsl
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是山东就有一部分遗留的拨号用户
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说过ISDN不，it still does nothing
<imtxc> 落后？来跟我老家比比？
<onlylove> imtxc: 暂时性的落后不一定是坏事
 * imtxc 目前老家还没有覆盖GSM 信号
<onlylove> imtxc: 强大如中移动都没信号？
<imtxc> onlylove: 一点点
<jiero> imtxc: 你老家几个人
<imtxc> onlylove: 好多啊
<iMadper> 在农村, 电信好过移动吧? 我老家是这样的, 粤北山区也是...
<imtxc> onlylove: 我七大姑八大姨都在
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 所以是你们先进啊 落后地方都是直接二十年后光纤
<onlylove> imtxc: 你回我作甚
<yunfan> iMadper: 粤北是南方
<jiero> yunfan: 你也是南方
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，他们用的电信的固话，其实也不算固话，用的手机卡，手机号，但是得有个挺高的天线在屋子外面
<yunfan> jiero: 难道不是？ 我家在长江南边 地靠杭州
<iMadper> yunfan: 南方怎么了? 我没说北方呀...
<jiero> iMadper: 你老家是哪里？
<jiero> 不知道是南是北呃
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为是在南方 所以电信比移动号不奇怪啊
<iMadper> jiero: 河北.
<yunfan> 你在我这里也是电信比移动好啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个cVim确实比其他那几个号
<bcao> jiero, 你不知道 iMadper 是北京土豪么
<jiero> iMadper: 那是北方啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我不能确定啊。老家在有些地方不是故乡的意思。
<bcao> 仅次于 dandan :)
<jiero> bcao: 。。。
<imtxc> bcao: 你危险了
<jiero> bcao: 你这个 nick 让我想起土话了。 bu cao
<yunfan> jiero: 正常 有的人区分老家和故乡很严格的
<onlylove> 刚发生了神马，突然掉线
<bcao> imtxc, 墟 。。。。他brb了
<imtxc> bcao: 土豪荣，土豪侯总，土豪ee，土豪胡须排名暂时都在 iMadper 之前啊
<yunfan> 这跟籍贯与出生地的区别差不多
<imtxc> bcao: 不过他现在双薪，排名上得很快
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc bcao 刚发生了神马？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你下线了
<bcao> onlylove, 我只是不小心拆穿了一个壕。。。
<jiero> bcao: 。。。
<tenzu> 求个vpn, 临时用一下, 为手机root
<onlylove> bcao: 随便拆穿壕的身份会有人身安全问题的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道
<jiero> imtxc: 拆线
<imtxc> tenzu: msg
<onlylove> imtxc: 我下线后发生了神马
<bcao> 为啥没你下线信息
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥都么一啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还是等下看log吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<adam8157> zhan: 数量就控制在一百了, 后续提高质量
 * adam8157 今天的操作不错
<adam8157> bcao: 渣渣
<bcao> adam8157, 昨天看求了么，你是阿根挺忠实粉丝阿
<adam8157> bcao: 不算
<adam8157> bcao: 看了
<adam8157> bcao: 阿根廷这届很努力, 表现的也好, 理应被喜欢
<bcao> en ,确实，但是势力和德国比略差。。
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 我怎么觉得阿根廷技术好 啊
<jiero> mugebjgd: 身体和团队不行
 * adam8157 今天最低点买的, 最高点卖的, 每天都这样就不用上不了.....
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 德国纯粹是运气好 不够再次体现了 团队精神才是决定作用
<jiero> mugebjgd: 个人盘带可能好
<adam8157> s/上不/上班/
<mugebjgd> jiero, 没错
<jiero> mugebjgd: 德国堵传球能力太强了
<adam8157> 团队精神个毛, 没觉得有体现, 阿根廷才是, 你们没话说了么说德国就是团队精神
<jiero> adam8157: 不是团队同心，而是团队协作
<mugebjgd> jiero, 没觉得
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 因为毕竟德国没有靠某一个球员来踢比赛
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 阿根廷说实话也没有 都被封死了你们还要黑...  梅西这届是作用大, 不是依赖大, 有区别的
 * adam8157 平时阿根廷英格兰黑, 这届挺阿根廷
<huntxu> 阿根廷运气要是不好小组赛就回家了。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 今天德国堵住多少传球啊。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vim安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461963 我把ubuntu中的vi和vim在终端里用sudo apt-get remove都给卸了，再用sudo apt-get install怎么装不上去呢 网都是通的，也用sudo apt-get update更新了软件源，但就是装不上。求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wj52088 — 2014-07-14 14:57
<jusss> adam8157: 请教怎么打开google
<jiero> mugebjgd: 德国才是全攻全守。。
<adam8157> jusss: 浏览器打开
<jusss> adam8157: 浏览器打不开
 * adam8157 每月5美元, 假装在美国
<jusss> adam8157: 什么服务？
<adam8157> jusss:
<adam8157> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
 * jiero 今天支持德国队了，动作要干净多了——当我和小伙伴们踢球的时候根本不知道有人会拉扯衣服。。。有人会主动冲撞抢球。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 德国唯一败笔是诺伊尔那一下膝盖
<huntxu> 伊瓜因帮队友还债了
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。
<palomino|working> 诺伊尔...
<huntxu> jiero: 相比之下阿根廷说不清是战术还是心态，反正动作不好
<jiero> huntxu: 力量不足。
<huntxu> jiero: 不是力量问题，是小动作太多了后面
<jiero> huntxu: 不过德国队员好多看着累得要死
<huntxu> jiero: 120分钟不累才怪 =.=
<jiero> huntxu:  确实啊。确实啊。
 * adam8157 debian sid支持bluetooth 4.0啦
<palomino|working> :O
<jiero> huntxu:  全攻全守 120分钟
<huntxu> 德国要有一体力好点的前锋问题好解决得多 =.= jiero
<huntxu> 可惜勒夫不带
 * adam8157 Unpacking bluez (5.21-1) over (4.101-4.1) ...
<huntxu> 估计踢到后面后悔了
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你的本有bluetooth？
<jiero> huntxu:  阿根廷要有一个个高点的前锋问题好解决的多
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然有啊...
<huntxu> jiero: 不行的，阿根廷最大问题是特权球员太把自己当回事
<iMadper> adam8157: 买不起呀...
<huntxu> jiero: 南美性格
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<onlylove> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 赶紧拜妹子壕，又来一个
<onlylove> wzssyqa: ^^^^^^^^
<mugebjgd> cherrot, 切肉陀
<adam8157> iMadper: 最后买了个啥
<cherrot> onlylove: 么么哒
 * adam8157 还差十个
<cherrot> mugebjgd: 怎么改名了
<iMadper> adam8157: 没买. 用的qe的罗技蓝牙鼠标
<iMadper> adam8157: 真好用
<mugebjgd> cherrot, 公司的机器 区分下
 * cherrot 想再买个机械键盘放公司了 =。=  忘拿键盘好忧桑
<iMadper> adam8157: 公司的鼠标 + 公司的电视, 真舒服.
<iMadper> cherrot: 每天背键盘?
<iMadper> cherrot: 有机械键盘的土豪
<huntxu> cherrot: 你既有妹子又有机械键盘
<cherrot> iMadper: 周末才背
<huntxu> cherrot: 狂甩 iMadper 39条街啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀, 我是穷屌呀
<cherrot> huntxu: iMadper 才是真壕啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你信 cherrot 说的??!!
<onlylove> 壕们说的话，标点符号都不能信的
 * adam8157 你们每天都这样... 无聊么
<huntxu> iMadper: 我信
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 建设银行有没有给你发龙卡世界杯卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 的短信
<huntxu> onlylove: 话一次说完会死？
<onlylove> huntxu: 多按了下回车而已……
<cherrot> huntxu: 么么哒
<huntxu> 我还以为壕发达了又入新卡
<onlylove> huntxu: 我又不是vmware前上司，每次话都分好几段
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有
<imtxc> onlylove: 那卡没什么意思
<huntxu> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 要多少全币种干嘛呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 问给你发短信没有，那卡不是免货币转换费还是啥的
<imtxc> cherrot: 甩 iMadper 39条街啊
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有发，恩，那个卡跟招行中行的全币种一样
<onlylove> imtxc: huntxu iMadper你们怎么数的39条街
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 他们跟我说是39条街, 我就信了
<imtxc> onlylove: 五道口距离44道口
<imtxc> 差不多就是39条街？
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马还没来上班么
 * adam8157 routine完成
<palomino|working> 不是正在working么 iMadper
<palomino|working> 不是正在working么 imtxc
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你是破马的秘书，大家都看出来了
<palomino|working> no secretary
<adam8157> 马务卿
<adam8157> zhan`: 眼泪纹身? 杀了一个人?
<onlylove> 同事跑步崴脚请假了，以后上班不能划水了
<jiero> onlylove: 信息量大
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> jiero: 有毛大的，就是以后要干活的意思
<jiero> onlylove:  google 翻译的话就有不同解释了
<eexp> 啥公司，上班要划水的。 onlylove
<imtxc> 我记得有啥事儿要找 ee 来着
<imtxc> 忘记了
<jiero> eexp: 我也忘记了
<eexp> 肯定的借钱。nnnnnd
<yunfan> onlylove: 海洋馆？
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/315707
<imtxc> eexp: 哦，对对对，借点钱啊
<adam8157> eexp: 来借100W给我
<adam8157> eexp: 上班可以看么?
<imtxc> 已经点开了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我现在的位子, 老板就在背后 不敢开
<imtxc> eexp: 哦，是要问问你163的webmail 简约版里面没有日历了么
<eexp> adam8157: 你个富婆
<eexp> 。
<adam8157> eexp: 来借100W给我
<freeflying> adam8157: 谁在玩gopro的
<imtxc> freeflying: 早啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 晓不得
<eexp> imtxc: 都在插件里面吧。
<freeflying> imtxc: 早？ 这都下午了好伐
<eexp> 日程管理，其实不好用。 imtxc
<eexp> 还不如139的web
<happyaron> cherrot:拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> happyaron: =。=
<adam8157> cherrot:拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove> eexp: yunfan划水，就是偷懒的意思
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜见真-妹子豪
<onlylove> eexp: yunfan http://baike.baidu.com/view/734403.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 划水_百度百科
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog在玩儿gopro
<cherrot> imtxc: 拜见真妹帝
<freeflying> adam8157: 你没搞个玩玩啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你见过我买设备? 穷, 什么都买不起  换手机的计划都推迟到明年了
 * cherrot HHKB 和 rf86  纠结
<jiero> eexp:  19万
<happyaron> cherrot: 赞土豪
<adam8157> cherrot: 擦....
<adam8157> cherrot: 看键位吧, rf的键位起码有F1-F12, 但是逼格不够
<happyaron> 妈蛋是又要跳票的节奏。
<adam8157> cherrot: 两个都买了, 留下好用的那个, 渣些的给我
<iMadper> rf86是啥? realforce的?
<iMadper> 我去...
 * adam8157 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<cherrot> adam8157: 壕 你不觉得入一个hhkb包养我是个很不错的主意么？ 哪怕是你用剩下的 我也不在意的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀...
<adam8157> cherrot: 把你两个妹子都让给我
<freeflying> adam8157: 你丫忒抠门了
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是抠, 是穷
<freeflying> adam8157: 你丫收入比我多好伐
<adam8157> freeflying: p
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔
<cherrot> adam8157: 自己来推 lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 有什么讲无线的书嘛?
<iMadper> huntxu: 802 11 Wireless Networks - Definitive Guide.pdf  这个太底层了...
<huntxu> iMadper: 无线不懂
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦.
<huntxu> iMadper: 通信学走起。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不...
<cherrot> iMadper: 日本海淘肿么搞？
<iMadper> cherrot: 走js转运.
<iMadper> cherrot: 或者乐天直邮, 有些店家免运费到中国的
<onlylove> iMadper: 奥莱利的那个吗？aron昨晚刚推荐的
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 是呀, dangdang/jd/amazon都断货...
 * adam8157 困
<freeflying> adam8157: 新办公室爽吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 垃圾
<adam8157> freeflying: 垃圾中的垃圾
<freeflying> adam8157: 还不如regus?
<adam8157> freeflying: 厕所垃圾, 桌子垃圾, 椅子垃圾, pantry垃圾, 我司的安排垃圾
<adam8157> freeflying: 差得远
<iMadper> adam8157: 前台呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得amazon的是进口的，要300软，当当的翻译只要60，然后听说影印的才81
<adam8157> iMadper: 好像差些
<iMadper> onlylove: 都没货, 进口的有货, 买不起
<iMadper> adam8157: 你带帽子干嘛...
<adam8157> iMadper: 一直戴着呢
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你现在用的4儿子么
<onlylove> iMadper: 华为3COM有个内部资料？在百度文库
<adam8157> imtxc: 摩托的低端系列
<iMadper> onlylove: 我看到了, 但是我的flash, 一打开百度文库就卡死...
<eexp> 我想买一个耳机，又担心买贵了，咋办。
<onlylove> iMadper: 弄个windows的远程桌面……哦，不对……你社没有那个……
<eexp> 包耳朵的
<onlylove> eexp: 找 iMadper 和 imtxc壕
<iMadper> onlylove: ftp://nicosoft.ru/downloads/Network/Cisco%20Systems,%20Inc/Cisco%20Press/%28ebook-pdf%29%20OReilly%20-%20802%2011%20Wireless%20Networks%20-%20Definitive%20Guide.pdf  我现在直接在线看这个
<eexp> onlylove: 我就是在问嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实我最想要epub的... 然后放nook里面看
<eexp> 不答话，不上钩。nnnnnnnd
<iMadper> eexp: 不说你预算和目的呀, ee神
<eexp> iMadper: 没预算。只是不买贵。又要能唬人。
<iMadper> eexp: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.4YdaRQ&id=14895013301
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 森海塞尔ORPHEUS 28万天价顶级耳机！-淘宝网 价格:279998.00
<eexp> nnnnd
<iMadper> ^k^: 你丫暴露我...
<eexp> iMadper: 我还是租借你的，合适。你买这个吧
<imtxc> eexp: 那就买个最贵的
<iMadper> eexp: 对你来说, 这是小钱儿吧~
<eexp> 明显不值得嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经推荐orpheus了, 你推荐stax?
<eexp> 啥耳朵，这么值钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 都还不错
<imtxc> eexp: 俩都买吧
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/511795
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ TOSHIBA 东芝 Q系列 Q pro 256G 固态硬盘 728元包邮（839拍下立减） _天猫优惠_什么值得买
<eexp> 有几百的没，又看着很猛的
<eexp> bp的
<iMadper> eexp: k240s. 499吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 值.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要买吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 加入到明年的购物list, 现在没钱
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<nyfair> 壕求送
<eexp> 我看到bp的，有橘红色的。 iMadper
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕求送
<iMadper> eexp: bp是啥? beats pxxx?
<adam8157> onlylove: 瘦瘦
<eexp> 参考价格：￥915 k240s
<adam8157> eexp: 你要买2b?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你妹……
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 受“linux登录提示修改”启发，我也来一个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461965 原帖： http://www.stenote.com/2014/07/linux%E7%99%BB%E5%BD%95%E6%8F%90%E7%A4%BA%E4%BF%AE%E6%94%B9/ 受“linux登录提示修改”启发，我也来一个 1、打开“/etc/profile” Code: sudo gedit /etc/profile 2、文尾加入以
<onlylove> adam8157: 等我回去吃胖分分钟超过你
<adam8157> onlylove: 你没那个潜力
<cherrot> 唉 还是舍不得银子。。
<eexp> adam8157: 。。啥哦
<iMadper> eexp: http://item.jd.com/671154.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【AKGK240S】爱科技（AKG） K240S 头戴式录音室专业监听耳机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:699.00
<iMadper> eexp: 现在贵, 别买. 应该是499是合适价位
<eexp> 你说499的啊
<adam8157> eexp: beats耳机啊, 左边一个B右边一个B, 合起来2B
<eexp> adam8157: @@
<eexp> 黑色的带金边，好丑的。 iMadper
<imtxc> 买hd650吧，绝对不后悔
<eexp> 我要橘红的。 imtxc
<eexp> 荷兰那颜色
<imtxc> 。。
<adam8157> eexp: 你这么娘, 买东西颜色第一.....
<imtxc> 荷兰不是橙色么
<happyaron> 困死我了
<eexp> 差不多
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  16:27
<nyfair> 我最近越来越佩服湾湾的大脑结构了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你们这些人一天到晚抓帝国主义的阴毛啊
 * adam8157 Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<jiero> nyfair:  弯弯的大脑就是弯弯的
<yunfan> jiero: 神逻辑 厉害
<jiero> nyfair: 比直直的还要扭曲
<freeflying> iMadper: 你的耳机我忘记发给你了
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊??? 没有嘛???
<freeflying> iMadper: 给我个地址，找时间给你发去吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我怎么记得已经发了????
<freeflying> iMadper: 呵呵，估计你早买qc15了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个自然不要了
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> ....
<jiero> adam8157:  你需要啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有好多耳机啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<^k^> 新 Mint • f.lux在mint17下失效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461966 安装后，没有任何效果。 f.lux晚上自动调色温保护眼睛的软件。ubuntu14.04下可以正常使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-07-14 16:48
<iMadper> cherrot: rf86好用吗?
<cherrot> iMadper: 都是静电容的  我没体验过
<cherrot> iMadper: http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-%E7%99%BD%EF%BC%88%E8%8B%B1%E8%AA%9E%E9%85%8D%E5%88%97%EF%BC%89/dp/B008GXQWOG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1405327855&sr=8-7&keywords=hhkb+pro2
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 Type-S 白（英語配列）: パソコン・周辺機器
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜土豪
<cherrot> iMadper: 1.8k 软妹币  心塞
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹了... 你看 cherrot 用的键盘? 你看看我的?!
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也心塞呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 你有耳机啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 算了 等阿当包养我的时候送我当礼物好了
<happyaron> cherrot: 这么便宜就把自己卖了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E6%9D%B1%E3%83%97%E3%83%AC-REALFORCE87UB-N%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%90%E3%83%BC%E5%AF%BE%E5%BF%9C-%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%82%B9%E3%82%A4%E3%83%83%E3%83%81%E6%90%AD%E8%BC%89-SE17T0/dp/B00DONW9HC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405327976&sr=8-3&keywords=realforce+87u ?
 * cherrot 连房子都快租不起的人就不要想键盘了。。
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： 東プレ REALFORCE87UB 静電容量無接点方式 英語87配列 USB 昇華印刷 Nキーロールオーバー対応 変荷重(30/45/55g) テンキー機能付き ディップスイッチ搭載 ブラック SE17T0: パソコン・周辺機器
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> 我去, 热升华...
<happyaron> cherrot: 成了我送你
<iMadper> 键帽价值500rmb
<cherrot> happyaron: 土豪就是土豪！
<cherrot> happyaron: 我果然应该放弃阿当投奔你
<adam8157> happyaron: .....
<adam8157> happyaron: 刺眼的土豪光芒
<eexp> 哈皮是比蛋蛋更土豪的土豪
<jiero> happyaron:  真正壕的道路
<eexp> happyaron: 送我点啥
<happyaron> cherrot: 你投奔不了我了
<jiero> happyaron:  膨胀你的欲望吧，期待你买下 mark 公司的那一天
<eexp> 以后简称“哈豪”
<cherrot> happyaron: 刺眼的土豪光芒
<happyaron> cherrot: 靠不带这么黑我的
<jiero> happyaron:  买下红帽的时候我们都拜你
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> eexp: 我欠你两顿饭好像。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 刺眼的土豪光芒
<happyaron> iMadper: 没你啥事
<happyaron> jiero: ...
 * jiero 欠了多少饭了，不准备还了。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不小心看了你一眼, 然后你才气外露了...  cc adam8157
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> .............
<eexp> happyaron: 这个我倒是不记得。下次送我点跑车啥的，就够了。
<happyaron> eexp: KAO
<happyaron> 妹的求不黑啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40324
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 树莓派发布新版本
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个新版本。。。
<happyaron> ee竟然下班了
<zhan> ee 下班不正常么
<zhan> 自己就老板
<onlylove> happyaron: ee每天5点下班
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 他想几点下班都行啊
<jiero> 。
<feiyin> 七点下班。。。
<adam8157> 18分钟后下班
<feiyin> 我十点上班
<huntxu> 去床上躺一会
<huntxu> onlylove: 尼玛看得我想买个新的。。。
<huntxu> 强迫症伤不起
<huntxu> 我忍那个SD卡和那个usb和网卡口不对齐很久了
<adam8157> 我11点上班
<huntxu> adam8157: 我11点40起床
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就第一场和最后一场看到天亮好吧
<jiero> huntxu: 我就看了最后一场
<huntxu> 上床睡觉的时候，我老婆的闹钟就响了。。。
<huntxu> sigh
<onlylove> huntxu: 买吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 球赞助
<onlylove> huntxu: 你求赞助倒是求个壕啊，求我作甚！
<onlylove> huntxu: 你看，刚跑了一个壕
<onlylove> huntxu: 估计被你吓跑的
<huntxu> 淡淡壕下班了
<huntxu> 高帅富节奏
<huntxu> 昨晚看球，今天都不在状态 =.=
<cherrot> 海淀逛街去哪比较好？
<imtxc> cherrot: 当然是中关村啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 你还有这强迫症
<cherrot> imtxc: 新中关？
<jiero> cherrot:  你和妹子手牵手了？
<imtxc> ji
<imtxc> jiero: 你想少了
<cherrot> jiero: 没
<imtxc> huntxu: 不过sd卡变成tf卡到不错，至少卡便宜了，还不冒头
 * jiero 以前不觉得她坐在身边是什么事，怕惹上关系。。。现在自己想坐在她身边了。
<nyfair> 割以永治
 * jiero 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<onlylove> cherrot: 不活了，你看体服的新手奇穴和输出循环推荐去，
<onlylove> cherrot: 还有宠物，直接改成卡牌了
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是啥
<onlylove> nyfair: JX3，你玩不
 * jusss  "以前不觉得她坐在身上是什么事，怕惹上关系。。。现在自己想坐在她身上了。"
<jiero> nyfair: 看来是手游
<yunfan> nyfair: 你对割有心结？
<nyfair> onlylove: 黄易玩不动啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 不玩黄易
<yunfan> jusss: 怎么做？
<nyfair> onlylove: jx3是什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是知道吗？剑网三啊
<jusss> yunfan: 把nyfair这个掉节操的人肉出来吧，对它好好奇
<jiero> jusss:  。。。确实我在沙发上坐的时候她坐在沙发扶手上。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 女上男下
<yunfan> jusss: 继续不下去 除非你提供更多信息
<nyfair> jusss: 我经常跟民逗吵，你要害死我啊
<jusss> nyfair: 发两张果照吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 放心 你已经经过我认证 普通人人肉不了
<yunfan> 当然又官部门查ip跟运营商的记录是很容易定位的哈
<nyfair> 搜我照片不难，你得先弄到我另一个id
<jiero> yunfan:  不怕人肉的这里有谁？
<jiero> nyfair: 告诉我啊
<jusss> nyfair: 你不说，谁知道
<cherrot> onlylove: 我A了好久了
<cherrot> onlylove: 最近一直撸
<onlylove> cherrot: 好吧
<onlylove> cherrot: A了幸福，比我这个还在坑里爬不出的强
<yunfan> jiero: 只有阿蛋了
<yunfan> 还有 imtxc
<jusss> nyfair: 来两张图吧，无聊时看看，你懂得
<yunfan> cherrot: 不找找前女友的闺蜜什么的？
<cherrot> yunfan: 都太丑
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<nyfair> 湾湾好腻害
<nyfair> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Yahoo%E9%A9%9A%E5%82%B3%E5%A5%B3%E4%B8%BB%E7%AE%A1%E6%80%A7%E9%A8%B7%E6%93%BE%E5%A5%B3%E4%B8%8B%E5%B1%AC%E9%86%9C%E8%81%9E
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Yahoo驚傳女主管性騷擾女下屬醜聞 at DuckDuckGo
<cherrot> jiero: 要是闺蜜漂亮妥妥的就追闺蜜了 还要前任作甚 cc yunfan
 * jiero 不想找，从小到大周围漂亮姑娘多了去了。。。
<jusss> github一会能打卡，一会打不开，擦
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<nyfair> jusss: isp问题
 * jiero 不是对漂亮孩子有特别反应的类型
<jusss> nyfair: 那google一直打不开是谁的问题
<nyfair> jusss: google违法的问题
<jusss> 又不是访问twitter,何不封了
 * jiero 不明白。。。
<jusss> jusss: 那twitter又没违法，
<jiero> 不明白。
<jiero> cherrot:  是么。。。
<nyfair> jusss: google jp屏蔽萝莉正太同性爱是谁的问题
<yunfan> cherrot: 炮友那么多要求做什么
<nyfair> 现充去死
<jiero> cherrot:  突然想问问你啥星座？
<cherrot> jiero: 狮子
<cherrot> yunfan: 因为有更好看的炮友呀
<jusss> nyfair: 这就是女的当官的不好，会骚扰同性，
<nyfair> jusss: 毛蛋，g婊上次不就暴出个骚扰下属的基佬？
<jusss> nyfair: 男男是真爱，柏拉图说的
<yunfan> cherrot: 那你怎么还撸呢
<jusss> nyfair: 女女就会被放十字架烧死了貌似
<nyfair> jusss: 你是有多年轻，还相信真爱？
<nyfair> 比起柏拉图，他徒弟才是真基佬
<nyfair> 他徒弟的徒弟更牛
<cherrot> yunfan: 英雄联盟 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 我竟然猜中了。。。
 * jiero 算了
<jusss> nyfair: 柏拉图说的，又不是我说的，张爱玲不是还说，通往什么的最短路径是什么吗， 日久就生情了吧
 * jiero 觉得还是主动抱抱那个姑娘好些。
<onlylove> 擦 FFF团呢！
<yunfan> cherrot: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 再讨论同性异性的问题，找FFF团烧你
<stardiviner> 请教 Ruby Observer 传递参数的问题： https://ruby-china.org/topics/20485
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby China | Observer notify_observers() 的 *args 参数传递给 observer 的问题 » 社区
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 正确答案！ : "我和你妈同时落水,你先救哪个?" "我和你爸都喝高了,你扶谁?"
<stardiviner> 貌似没有人阿。。。。这
<happyaron> 那帮土豪们都下班去了
<happyaron> 你看working的破马叔都离开了。
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 土豪们都下班了
<happyaron> imtxc: 还剩你这只妹子壕没走
<imtxc> 真的是天大的误会啊
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕，啥时候去米国啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 8月下旬
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我带点啥呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 你自己想啊，体积不要太大，不像你可以带那么多箱子。。。
<Lavande> 请问如何把switchy sharp插件下载下来，然后发给朋友，给他在chrome上安装？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 折腾得开不了机了。。。。求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461967 本来装了win8+ubuntu 14.04双系统，后来win8坏了（grub界面选择win8以后就只有一个光标一直跳）于是一直用ubuntu 。今天想把xp装到c盘，于是光驱启动ghost xp的盘，进入win pe,打开ghost 11选择gho文件进行
<^k^>  ─> 恢复，然后进度条走到99%的时候就不动了，硬盘灯一直亮，没办法强行关机重启想再装发现也不行，目前开机就是黑屏显示 "error …
 * iLucky 如何获取rss源地址？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu14.04的系统之下如何再安装win7？我要双系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461968 如题，不是win7下安装ubuntu，而是ubuntu下安装win7，求大神给详解！最好是图文详细教程，谢谢啦！大神！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyixiang — 2014-07-14 19:44
<jusss> happyaron: 你8月要去美国？
<jusss> 真羡慕
<jusss> happyaron: 带瓶雪碧回来吧
<jiero> happyaron:  去美国啦
<jiero> happyaron: 多c
<jiero> happyaron: 多去上流社会培养一下性情
<jiero> happyaron: 以后你就是大亨了
<jiero> happyaron: 入世之人
<jiero> jusss:  雪碧的话，直接买进口雪碧就是了。。。
<jiero> jusss: 你想去美国旅游也很容易啊，交些钱就去了
<jusss> jiero: 多少钱可以去美帝国旅游
<jiero> jusss:  7000RMB
<jiero> jusss: 3日游
<onlylove> jusss: 液体可以带上灰机？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不包括 液氧 液氢
<CyrusYzGTt> 石油 柴油。。 etc
<jusss> onlylove: 没做过飞机，不知道
<jusss> jiero: 7000RMB可以啪啪多少次
<onlylove> jusss: 什么地方，什么档次
<jiero> onlylove:  喝的可以
<jiero> jusss:  9月时候去，绝对可以啊。
<xrosnight> 大家知道怎么翻墙吗？
<xrosnight> 现在用goagent不能翻墙了，耽误做事。你们都怎么翻墙的
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • ubuntu无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461969 之前一直好好的，这次我将电脑重装系统了，首先安装上了win7，然后通过Ubuntu的启动盘安装Ubuntu系统，但是在安装的过程中，弹出一个对话框，提示“ 将修改内容写入存储设备时出现一个错误,改变分区大小的操作已被中
<^k^>  ─> 止 ”。一直这样，不知道这个问题应该如何解决，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fjy_main — 2014-07-14 20:37
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果按照扫黄新闻公布的价格，， 一次 50元 指一般的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 140次左右
<jiero> jusss:  9月去美国旅游，总共可能就花 7000 元待好几天玩
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 3天内啪啪啪完，不是会精尽人亡？
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 不要一次啪啪啪光， 一个星期一次， 可以啪啪啪很久的
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 但是人民币一直在贬值，物价一直在涨。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: ignoreä½ 
<jusss> onlylove: 二线城市，大学生吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥要ignore我？
<iMadper> happyaron: 擦, 都ignore了, 收不到你的问题了, 你还问!
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnnd, 你老乱叫
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 妈蛋
<iMadper> onlylove: ignore ä½ 
<xrosnight> iMadper: you are a girl?
<iMadper> xrosnight: no.
<xrosnight> hey   这里有没有人知道怎么penertrate the GFW?翻墙的
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后你会继续收到各种提问，因为妹子都这么回答
<xrosnight> 继续用google
<xrosnight> 急需
<iMadper> xrosnight: 那就去买vpn/ss
<happyaron> xrosnight: he's a local bully of girls
<xrosnight> happyaron: lol
<xrosnight> where to get a VPN/ssh?
<xrosnight> or VPS?
<happyaron> 没得破同学着急了
<iMadper> xrosnight: killwall.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: SecureService (@ killwall.com)
<iMadper> xrosnight: http://crolax.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CroLAX.com
<iMadper> xrosnight: 到处都是
<xrosnight> iMadper: 我知道有不少。可是，基本上这些已经被墙掉了。我这里打不开
<iMadper> xrosnight: crolax被墙了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹
<iMadper> happyaron: 再闹拉黑你
<happyaron> iMadper: 淡定淡定
<xrosnight> 就还有crolax 没有
<xrosnight> 但是，只能用于ios把。能用linux吗？
<iMadper> xrosnight: https://crolax.com/One/index
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PC/Mac/Android网络加速 - CroLAX.com
<xrosnight> iMadper: thanks . checking it now
<iMadper> xrosnight: 看不懂英文...
<xrosnight> iMadper: 谢拉。现在正在看。
<xrosnight> 对了，有没有 crolax 的优惠码呢？
<xrosnight> 看到可以打折？
<iMadper> xrosnight: 我帮你生成个试试, 不一定有, 没试过
<xrosnight> iMadper: 好的。谢谢！
<iMadper> xrosnight: https://crolax.com/one?r=303  用这个页面注册
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PC/Mac/Android网络加速 - CroLAX.com
<iMadper> 等下
<iMadper> 好像不是...
<iMadper> xrosnight: 哦, 好像不是, 这个只是邀请, 不像do能给你优惠
<iMadper> xrosnight: 那就没有了
<xrosnight> 额。那个不是优惠码。是传播码把。有没有优惠码
<xrosnight> 哦。do的你也用吗？
<iMadper> xrosnight: 我现在用三个...
 * happyaron 看着一堆土豪在那买东西
<xrosnight> 我怎么用了do的，给我说不能开重复帐号。要什么fb个人信息认证。
<xrosnight> 用找个crolax，需要填写个人用户地址吗
<xrosnight> 怎么还要很多个人信息。
<xrosnight> iMadper: crolax 怎么把信息发送给你
<xrosnight> VPN的
<iMadper> xrosnight: 为什么要发给我?
<iMadper> xrosnight: 哦, 是个shadowsock的config文件
<xrosnight> 就是VPN帐号和密码
<iMadper> xrosnight: 有个地方, 叫做 "下载配置文件"
<iMadper> xrosnight: 是shadowsocks, 不是vpn
<xrosnight> 付款完成以后是吧
<iMadper> xrosnight: 是的.
<xrosnight> 。。。shadowsocks 是用来做什么的
<xrosnight> 我要在linux上用
<xrosnight> google了下
<xrosnight> 新型翻墙工具额
<xrosnight> 速度怎么样。
<xrosnight> bluevm 有用的吗？
<xrosnight> 还是买个bluevm把。顺便
<abineQ> 大家好
<^k^> abineQ:点点点.  21:24
<onlylove> 我觉得再讨论翻墙，以后这里也得翻墙来了
<abineQ> 常用的irc贴图站地址?
<October21> onlylove: 方校长也用IRC？
<onlylove> October21: 方前校长
<onlylove> October21: 要不是考虑到github和amazon的普通用户数量居多，这俩网站早挂了
<onlylove> October21: 这边的用户数可没法和github比，挂了就挂了
<October21> google用户更多啊
<onlylove> October21: google是自己zuo
<October21> onlylove: 我还算保守，安心在party的保护下
<onlylove> October21: 一切因XXX而起，可惜不能因XXX结束
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04虚拟机里sublime text 3 很卡，12.04就不会，是啥原因呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461970 实在不晓得为啥。 另外公司的电脑完全一样的配置，但是1080p屏幕的那台12.04虚拟机就很卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxdong262 — 2014-07-14 21:36
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果这里需要翻墙, 那大概就不会有人来这里问如何翻墙了~ lol~ 好事
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没vpn
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 但是你想买一个绝对买得到嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 我好多配置在github呢，github挂了，多少人得骂呀
<jusss> 在win下玩了5个月，感觉什么都忘光了，再把配置文件丢了，就有成小白了，虽然现在也是小白
<maplebeats_> 好烦呀
<maplebeats_> 好烦
<xrosnight> iMadper: 买了个bluevm的VPS
<iMadper> xrosnight: 为啥需要vps
<iMadper> xr
<xrosnight> 准备配置个
<iMadper> xrosnight: shadowsocks足够用了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你咋了
<iMadper> xrosnight: 我买vps的作用就是, 用shadowsocks
<xrosnight> vps功能多。准备做个email server。
<xrosnight> 额。我的vps功能太多了。主要是做服务器。
<msgebjgd> jusss, 用win的才是大神
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 无聊
<xrosnight> 先买了个256mb的。15RMB/月
<maplebeats_> 我的VPS都放了半年多了
<xrosnight> maplebeats_: 半年花多少
<maplebeats_> xrosnight: 一年500
<xrosnight> maplebeats_: 你的是阿里云吗？
<xrosnight> 我靠买了bluevm的，远程链接太慢了。受不了。。卡
<maplebeats_> xrosnight: no
<xrosnight> maplebeats_: 哪里的什么配置，速度怎么样
<maplebeats_> xrosnight: 是凤凰同学卖的VPS- -速度现在很慢。。
<xrosnight> 谁？。。
<xrosnight> ping 多少
<iMadper> 总觉得vps买了, 基本都是要浪费的...
<iMadper> 买了好几次, 每次都浪费了...
<xrosnight> 唉。。我这里急需要一个速度快，可翻墙的vps
<xrosnight> 性价比高的。linode不错听说，除此之外呢
<hoxily> ju
<hoxily> jusss: 你有女朋友吗？
<xrosnight> bluevm 的到我这里ping基本上是280ms，ssh基本上算是没戏了。。。
<xrosnight> 速度太坑了
<xrosnight> 选择的是洛杉矶的节点
<xrosnight> 62 packets transmitted, 48 received, 22% packet loss, time 61029ms
<xrosnight> 丢包比较严重
<lincan> 哈哈 ，
<jusss> hoxily: 木有，你给介绍个？ 我如果要有的话，就不会整天来这了
<jusss> 如果有的话，早去啪啪了
<hoxily> jusss: 从小到大都没有女朋友？
<jusss> hoxily: 有一个对我表白让我给拒了，所以到现在木有一个，我太内向了，和女孩说话脸红
<hoxily> jusss: 这么多年来你的性欲是怎么解决的？
 * hoxily 我很好奇
<hoxily> 还是说没有女朋友就不会有性欲？
<maplebeats_> = =！
<maplebeats_> 好奇心害死猫
<hoxily> 好奇心害死狍子
<xrosnight> 谁在深圳，欢迎来找我玩耍～
<hoxily> jusss: 我记得大一还是大二的时候，学校组织了心理测试（机测）。然后中奖了，与心理指导老师面对面交谈。心理指导老师问我这个问题。
<iMadper> xrosnight: 美国机房的话, 用西海岸的机房/
<iMadper> xrosnight: 如果你追求速度, 用香港机房.
<iMadper> xrosnight: 绝对经验之谈.
<iMadper> 睡觉去
<hoxily> jusss: 明天见。
<jusss> hoxily: 你应该问你的心里老师它是怎么解决的
<jusss> 刚想回答就跑了。。。
 * pity 请教：hosts 里已经固定 IPV6 的地址，但浏览器访问还是访问到 IPV4 的地址是怎么回事儿？
<happyaron> pity: ipv6地址不通，或dns没有返回ipv6结果。
<happyaron> pity: 以及浏览器可能被开了ipv4 only这种选项。
<pity> happyaron: ping6 www.google.com 回显 PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001::c38c:c38c:343a:3300:c278:303c --> 2404:6800:4005:804::1010 16 bytes from 2404:6800:4005:804::1010, icmp_seq=1 hlim=59 time=864.236 ms 是通的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<happyaron> pity: wget -6 www.google.com 呢
<pity> happyaron: 浏览器没特意设置过 ipv4 only，而且同样是在 hosts 固定的 ipv6 域名，有的给的是 ipv4，有的是 ipv6
<happyaron> wget返回如何
<pity> happyaron: wget 返回 302 到 hk 了
<happyaron> 走的ipv6么
<happyaron> 确认一下
<pity> happyaron: Connecting to www.google.com.hk|2404:6800:4005:804::1018|:80... connected.
<happyaron> pity: 那去掉 -6 再试试
<pity> happyaron: 去掉 -6 显示 Connecting to www.google.com|173.194.127.17|:80... 估计会 timeout
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 看看 /etc/gai.conf 里有啥不
<happyaron> 是不是全都注释了
<pity> happyaron: curl -6 也会 302 到 hk，走的 ipv6 server_ip: 2404:6800:4005:804::1010
<pity> happyaron: /etc/gai.conf 确认是这个名字么？
<happyaron> en
<pity> happyaron: 我这里好像没这个文件
<happyaron> 没这文件应该也正常。
<happyaron> 那就不知道了……
<jusss> happyaron: 我在win下也遇到这种问题了，nslookup 出来谷歌的地址然后ping 也通，写到hosts里，浏览器打开还是无法访问
<jusss> happyaron: 然后在浏览器里直接用ip也还是无法访问
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 没有能上去折腾的实例表示臣妾做不到。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 但是又能ping通那个ip 你说怪不怪
<happyaron> 嗯
<jusss> happyaron: 爱妃你谦虚了
<happyaron> jusss: wtf...
<jusss> pity: 你也访问不了google了？
<jusss> happyaron: [23:24:27] <happyaron> 没有能上去折腾的实例表示臣妾做不到。。。
<jusss> "臣妾"
<jusss> 不是对应"爱妃"
<happyaron> 唉
<happyaron> 桥段一下还被黑了。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 最近有啥好玩得东西啊
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu 14.10能升级了不
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啥好玩的啊，你又不像我可以勾搭妹子。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 有人在用了，貌似还行。但systemd还没切。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我为啥不可以啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 勾搭了你也收不起啊，
<pity> jusss: 嗯
<freeflying> happyaron: 为啥要收呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧我败了……
<pity> jusss: 问题不是能 ping 通 ipv6 却访问不了 google，问题是 ping 的 ipv6，访问的是 ipv4，hosts 没生效一样
<jusss> freeflying: 不以结婚为目的的恋爱是耍流氓
<happyaron> freeflying: 那教我勾搭妹子吧
<jusss> freeflying: 大叔，你儿子都会打酱油了，可不能再耍流氓了
<msgebjgd> jusss, 老思想  老观念
<jusss> msgebjgd: 那难道是家里红旗不倒外面彩旗飘飘才好？
<pity> happyaron: 在Windows，你用netsh interface ipv6 set prefixpriorities命令来增加优先值。在Linux系统上，你能通过编辑/etc/gai.conf这个文件。当系统为一个基于KAME项目系统时（BSD和一些商用的系统），你能用ip6addrctl命令。 我这里似乎都没有
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 最近刚开始勾搭一妹子，貌似以我的勾搭水平拿下可能性很小...
<jusss> msgebjgd: 活着说吃着碗里的看着锅里的
<happyaron> pity: 你那是啥系统
<jusss> msgebjgd: 我发现大天朝文化就是博大精深，
<msgebjgd> jusss, 不错
<pity> happyaron: Mac OS X
 * happyaron 还不是老流氓，哈哈。
<msgebjgd> jusss, 但是都和吃有关
<happyaron> pity: 我这儿没遇到这问题。
<msgebjgd> pity, 已经都搞macos了
<msgebjgd> pity, 赞
<pity> msgebjgd: 快两年了都
<jusss> msgebjgd: 大天朝的文化还不光跟吃有关还跟住有关，看人身上的名称 乳* 阴* 子宫 鼻孔 耳室 印堂
<pity> happyaron: 你也 Mac 了是吧？
<msgebjgd> pity, 哦 对的mac
<happyaron> pity: mac/linux混用。mac无法独立完成生产需求。
<msgebjgd> pity, 你买的mac
<msgebjgd> pity, 壕啊
<pity> msgebjgd: ....
<jusss> msgebjgd: 据说国外有19寸的mbp ?
<pity> happyaron: 你的 Mac 开 ipv6 了吗？
<jusss> 看某个电影时，发现的，超大mbp
<happyaron> pity: 默认开的
<pity> happyaron: 你是在教育网内是吧？
<happyaron> y
<msgebjgd> jusss, 我是果黑
<msgebjgd> jusss, 你问我等于没问
<pity> happyaron: 你直接浏览器访问 google，然后看 debug 窗口 network 那里 www.google.com 显示的是 ipv6 地址么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<happyaron> y
<pity> happyaron: 你那显示是 ipv6 地址是吧？
<happyaron> 嗯
<pity> happyaron: 晕，我这 telnet -6 www.google.com 也是通的，就是浏览器走 ipv4
<happyaron> ...
<xrosnight> 怎么搭建邮箱注册系统？
<xrosnight> 需要什么东西？
<pity> happyaron: 给你 iMessage 发个截图看看
<pity> happyaron: Chrome 访问 www.google.com 时有时 ipv4，有时 ipv6
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<happyaron> pity: 不知道为啥
<pity> happyaron: 好像 Chrome 强制 IPV4 了
<happyaron> o
<abineQ> gebjgd: 哥
<abineQ> 在干嘛呢
<abineQ> 好久没聊了
<abineQ> 过的还好么？
<gebjgd> abineQ, 擦。。。
<gebjgd> abineQ, 挺好的
<gebjgd> abineQ, 你如何？
<abineQ> 哈、
<abineQ> 准备睡觉呢
<abineQ> 你们那里应该是非常热闹吧？
<gebjgd> abineQ, 准备吃晚饭  热闹什么
<abineQ> 德国有木有举国欢庆世界杯冠军啊
<gebjgd> abineQ, 他们已经夜里庆祝完了
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 这么晚才吃饭？
<abineQ> 我都要睡觉了
<gebjgd> abineQ, 快7点  合适
<abineQ> 我们下午5点半就开始吃晚饭
<abineQ> 睡觉去，树莓派出新的板子了
<abineQ> 你有兴趣可以去看看
<abineQ> LOL；
<xrosnight> 睡觉去，树莓派出新的板子了
<gebjgd> 现在有的用就行了  还没那个需求
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mint17_desktops&num=1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] 6-Way Desktop Comparison On Linux Mint 17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, g3 kde4都慢
<knownbad> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: cinnamon dd ing..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是用win了额
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 用了半年 win ... 就是玩游戏……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我装Linux也玩游戏啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, steam
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我只要两个游戏就够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如？
<alvin_rxg> 操，netbook 敲了个 shutdwon 命令，两秒钟给关了……
<alvin_rxg> OK
<alvin_rxg> 开始重启玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, steam上好游戏不少  减价的时候买就是了
<Sasasu> 问一下，linux和win共用的仓库盘应该用什么文件系统好?
 * tenzu 拜壕s
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-15
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04 怎么加入windows域？ 求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461974 Ubuntu 14.04 怎么加入windows域？ 以前的版本可以使用 likewise-open 这个东西配置下就可以， 现在无法使用了。 出了用samba配置加域 还有其他办法吗？ 求指点。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouhd —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-07-15 3:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 理想 :     作文课上老师叫起平时爱搞小动作、课堂纪律较差的晓刚,"你的理想是什么,给大家说一说。"晓刚一挺胸脯,答:"我想当个建筑师。"老师很有兴趣地问:"为什么要选择搞建筑呢?"晓刚一指长方形的教室,说:"假如我当上建筑师,我要把教室变成圆形的。""为什么
<^k^>  ─> 呢?"老师不解。"以后您再让我墙角罚站,那是不可能的。"
<jiero> Destine:  最近可好 :)
<Destine> jiero, 挺好，世界杯看得很开心。
<jiero> Destine:  夜里还能看世界杯啊，好厉害
<Destine> jiero, 嗯，努力起来看，虽然迷迷糊糊的。
<jiero> Destine: 厉害。。。
<jiero> eexp:  我喝了一杯低度白酒酒就不能只睡6个小时了，今天睡了7小时。
<jiero> Destine:  话说你是球迷么。。。
<Destine> jiero, 不是。
<zhan> 话唠
<sennn> 叛變到fedora 感覺倍兒爽!
<zhan> 用遍各种系统,心中自然无差别
<tracyone> 已经习惯unity
<huntxu> 可是我我还是认为觉得fedora好的有点奇葩
<huntxu> 即使用遍各种系统 =.=
<tracyone> 还不是一样，难道在fedora上有官方的QQ，难道上面有官方的迅雷？fedora分分钟从gnome变成Kde，ubuntu分分钟从unity变成gnome
<jiero> zhan:  我觉得还好吧，就是各种不同用的小动作。
<jiero> huntxu:  什么是好的有点奇葩呢？
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<zhan> 官方的 qq xunlei 啥啥的是啥
<imtxc> yunfan: ping
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> happyaron: 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 早
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早，今天真TM不爽，又堵
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的两家固定早餐店今天都打样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去买粥的地方，绿豆么有好几天了，我怀疑我起晚了
<jiero> imtxc: 早。
<jiero> imtxc:  在北京了？
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> imtxc 有多少女生的骚扰电话找到你了？
 * imtxc 求路子 wfh
 * imtxc 急求
<jiero> imtxc:  什么是 wfh？
<imtxc> jiero: 就是 WFH 啊
<imtxc> jiero: 最普通的意思
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。其实我很不熟悉 work from home
<imtxc> jiero: gfrog 不是 wfh 了么，羡慕啊
<jiero> imtxc 不知道
<eexp> imtxc: 你要分析下，为啥基蛙最后去，还最先wfh
<imtxc> eexp: 是别人不愿意 wfh 吧
<imtxc> eexp: 阿当不是喜欢office么
<eexp> 没道理吧
<eexp> 蛋蛋那么懒的，为啥喜欢office
<imtxc> eexp: 额，有道理
<eexp> 中午先都不上班的啊
<huntxu> eexp: 小依你来啦
<eexp> huntxu: ..
<imtxc> 谁有啥路子不
<eexp> 你去问基蛙嘛
<imtxc> 求可以 wfh 的工作
<eexp> 裸聊？ imtxc
<imtxc> 他估计不来了
<eexp> wfh的，都不出来了。包括乐乐
<imtxc> yunfan 也 wfh 来着，不是一直在么
<eexp> 他是话痨呢。
<jiero> eexp:  我算不算 wfh
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero: 早~
<onlylove> 昨晚好险，前面查酒驾，我刚从酒吧喝完酒出来，早知道不走这条道了，距离交警越来越近了，心脏突突的跳，手心里全是汗，想要逃跑，但前面都是警察，跑也跑不了，轮到我了，我颤抖着张开嘴，对着测酒器吹了一口，机器疯狂的鸣叫，完了，心想这次躲不过去了，警察对我大吼，赶紧滚，走路的跟着凑他妈什么热闹
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  据说某国家统计路人死的比开车的多 - 醉酒路人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHHqIEHbfAAFOfUyTjWAAAMY4QFQod0AAU6V905.jpg 比卖火柴的小女孩还惨一百倍……《卖卫生巾的小男孩》 ！！天雷滚滚！！＊（转）
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于mount权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461978 版本：ubuntu13.10 lts 目的：虚拟机共享文件，虚拟机为vbox，所以需要手动挂载 过程: 1、sudo mkdir /mnt/share 2、sudo mount -t vboxsf share /mnt/share 这里都是没啥问题的，但是接下来就蛋疼了 3、cd /mnt/share失败，权限不足 4、
<^k^>  ─> chmod 777 /mnt/share权限是drwx------ 更改失败 就是这样子，进不去，最后我只能 5、su 然后进去 但是这不是我的本意或者说初衷啊，后 …
<yunfan> eexp: 我是话唠 你是肺痨
<yunfan> onlylove: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/309823.htm 这个帮我去看看？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 运营商推0月租免费电话卡狙击虚拟运营商_China Telecom 中国电信_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> yunfan: 北京本地电信用户
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且是网站预约
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是可以买别人的
<yunfan> 要的是她无月租
<yunfan> 不知道买一张卡多少钱 个人最多能买多少
<yunfan> 一个手机号码价值很高的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个要实名的
<onlylove> yunfan: http://219.141.157.240:8888/web
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ iFree·爱自由·爱无价
<onlylove> 这什么嘛，端口号……
<onlylove> 发完才注意到
<yunfan> 实名就算了
<yunfan> 不过还是想收购那些二手的
<yunfan> 反正没月租 许多人不会在意这个的
<whipleg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156353&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=5411495&SID=  这货怎么样?
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ TRENDnet TEW-692GR Concurrent Dual Band Wireless N900 Router IEEE 802.3/3u/3ab/3az, IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n - Newegg.com
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见gaoji首席
<happyaron> onlylove: 你拜过了吗？
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还有你
 * qiao momo happyaron 
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> huntxu: remote壕
<onlylove> qiao: 拜见gaoji首席
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]如何删除lubuntu自带软件的同时保留lubuntu-desktop http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461980 无论lubuntu还是xubuntu，很多自动带的软件基本不能满足我的需求，所以希望删除他们并添加自己喜欢的，但是貌似他们都跟lubuntu-desktop或者xubuntu有依赖关系，求解决方法。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 xialinlei — 2014-07-15 10:46
<onlylove> palomino|working: 拜土豪马
<onlylove> happyaron: 组里另一个同事请假了，不能划水了
<qiao> onlylove: 拜见壕～
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<whipleg> qiao: 拜见首席
<onlylove> happyaron: 原来两个人的活，要一个人做
 * palomino|working momo onlylove 
<whipleg> qiao: 首席记得帮我下载资料. 有中文版吗?
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油
<qiao> whipleg: 好像没有中文版的。。
<whipleg> ...
<whipleg> qiao: 先来英文的吧那就...
<qiao> whipleg: 不过你要的那些在百度文库里应该有中文版的。。
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee
<whipleg> qiao: 好
<qiao> whipleg: 我问问zupeng，看是那些文档。。
<whipleg> qiao: 好
<whipleg> qiao: 顺便问问他有没有中文的
<whipleg> qiao: :-)
<whipleg> qiao: 帽帽的学员, 肯定有英文不好的呀
<qiao> whipleg: 恩，我问问。。
<whipleg> qiao: 拜首席
<whipleg> qiao: 啥时候推荐我去红帽上班呀, 让我有机会跟首席学习
<qiao> whipleg: 。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 你肉身在哪里？
<huntxu> yunfan: 广州
<yunfan> huntxu: 为何不回帝都
<happyaron> yunfan: 他从帝都逃离的吧
<jiero> 帝都逃离党们
<nyfair> cm越用越不爽，今天回归miui去
 * onlylove 困
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似miui有个PDF教程，教你怎么做MIUI的
<eexp> 前端，后端的事情
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40333
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得如果是刚装的系统，ibus-pinyin有个bug来着，更新下data文件以后好了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国司法部宣称境外的服务器都是美国的
<eexp> 估计没dist-upgrade onlylove
<happyaron> onlylove: dist-upgrade
<onlylove> happyaron: 今年什么时候，我在vmware的时候，刚装的testing
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像是深度发布的时候
<eexp> 咋扯到深度了
<onlylove> eexp: 就是那个时间，和深度没啥太大关系，我试用了下以后，就换debian testing了
<eexp> 哦
<onlylove> 然后ibus-pinyin就来了个bug
<onlylove> 但是sunpinyin没有
<onlylove> 后来换fcitx了，就没关注
<happyaron> onlylove: 用stable或者unstable啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 人懒……等我买新电脑就装sid，我怕kernel太旧驱动不起硬件来
<happyaron> ：）
<onlylove> happyaron: 我自己电脑是stable，testing在公司的测试机上，一般不开，开了也不更新
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> yunfan: pingping
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:27
<zhpeng> wupeng还在开发ibuspinyin么
<whipleg> zhpeng: 是的.
<zhpeng> whipleg, 全角半角切换BUG, 全拼简拼BUG
<zhpeng> whipleg, 上游修没?
<whipleg> zhpeng: 发邮件问pwu
<zhpeng> whipleg, ok~
<onlylove> 看全英文的文档好困……为啥……
<cherrot> onlylove: 说明该下班了
<onlylove> cherrot: 才中午，还6个半小时QAQ
<jiero> onlylove:  因为注意力
<onlylove> jiero: 好吧，其实和英文文档没啥关系，我今天就是困
<happyaron> 萌萌哒妹子壕什么时候混进来的。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  金钱壕
<onlylove> 萌萌哒妹子壕什么时候混进来的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我好奇，为啥没有自助餐厅推出月票服务呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天泡妞泡太晚？
<happyaron> jiero: 毛线
<jiero> happyaron: 怕有人吃死了？
<happyaron> jiero: 全都你去吃肯定吃死了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨晚泡的不是你么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 什么事情？
<jiero> imtxc onlylove :(
<wzssyqa> 还有我？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你没拜各位妹子壕呢吧
<jiero> happyaron:  不是，我说的是撑死啊。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 你怎么了
<happyaron> jiero: 这个就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨晚上妹子没和我说一句话，不知道在忙啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果她说在洗澡，那肯定就是在和别人啪啪怕
 * wzssyqa 拜见 happyaron cherrot imtxc 等妹子壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：系统不能更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461981 大家好，本人在VirtualBox下安装 14.04版本，系统更新不能进行，信息如下： -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> --------- wl2dinsu@wl2dinsu:~$ sudo apt-get update 错误 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease 错误 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease 错误 …
<imtxc> 华为荣耀6不错的样子
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我又不是妹子壕……
<wzssyqa> imtxc: nfc 有用么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想多了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你咋不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 她昨晚只是没上游戏
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 不是可以给公交卡充值么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我咋就中枪成妹子壕了
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么会。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 你先买一个，先试试
<jiero> happyaron:  去攻略几个就是了
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 额
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 壕都有妹子壕属性
<jiero> happyaron:  放低自己的道德水平
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你是壕有木有
<happyaron> jiero: 节操可以掉，底线还得有。
<imtxc> 我还是去刷机看看
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我只有偏旁
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 部首豪呗。
<jiero> happyaron: 底线可以掉，节操就变了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 一点都不土
<happyaron> jiero: 您这是什么逻辑……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那一半是你们的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 土是我们的对吧。
<jiero> happyaron: 我的人生就是自己添加的规则
<happyaron> jiero: 好的
<happyaron> 为啥李老板和imadper妹子壕今天都没来
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 很明显啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 很明显土是我们。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我说他俩干嘛去了很明显啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没明白
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 恕我愚钝啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 妹子壕肯定去找妹子了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那壕基当呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 在看妹子壕？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可能吧……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你不去继续撒网？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 上次那paper帮我下了吗
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 上哪撒？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 还没，今天
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 搜狗新来了个汉子，可以介绍给当当壕gaoji去
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我要知道不就去撒了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 小白脸？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 等她下了班
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没明白啥意思……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦，电子科大的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 肯定没阿当壕壮
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不明白小白脸啥意思？字面意思啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没反应过来
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿咋还学术起来了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 难道阿当喜欢大壮汉？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不知道啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 毛啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是咩
<nyfair> 没事干阿当，有事阿当干？
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛有才
<happyaron> 阿当一下成小秘了唉
<huntxu> happyaron: 钻石壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 毛线
<happyaron> 1.1.0.0034
<happyaron> 系统词频: 20131225
<happyaron> 组词数据: 20110307
<happyaron> 辅助码  : 20101217
<happyaron> 编译时间: Jul 14 2014 17:29:06
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> 淡淡不来了
<happyaron> 测试大姐回家生孩子了，小哥请给力。
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 移植壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 他怎么不来了，还拉着 imadper妹子壕一起不来了？
<huntxu> happyaron:  imadper 在，但是我不告诉你
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧。好吧。
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 云计算壕
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信的还款太牛逼了，我再客户端关联个账号就帮我自动还款了
<freeflying> imtxc: 我关连了账号的，招行都没做任何设置
<imtxc> freeflying: 额。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是吧？
<imtxc> freeflying: 超级网银？
<freeflying> imtxc: 我在动卡空间里设置的就好了
<imtxc> fr
<freeflying> imtxc: 感觉太不安全了
<imtxc> freeflying: 你还装银行的客户端啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 支付宝还吧
<imtxc> 小米的rom咋连不上google嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 好吧，我比较土啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<imtxc> freeflying: 这样跨行吸钱确实屌
<freeflying> imtxc: 我只是好奇中信怎么做到的
<freeflying> imtxc: 我招行没有任何授权啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 应该就是超级网银啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 给给你的账号我试试 :)
<imtxc> freeflying: 你没有输招行的帐号密码？
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 只输了账号
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 可能有身份认证吧
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 银行之间有办法确认这是同一个人的账号
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 只能是这个解释
<edfesfs> ubuntu grub引导win7的话 win可不可以是非主分区
<edfesfs> 准备重装ubuntu 不敢轻易将win改成扩展分区
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 坛子没有在Chromebook上搞ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461982 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2014-07-15 12:52
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜蓉蓉壕
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<onlylove> imtxc: cherrot拜俩妹子壕
<mobile> da jia h
<mobile> 大家好
<^k^> mobile:点点点.  13:01
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你咋没事就开拜呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天犯困……
<onlylove> happyaron: 看着鸟语的testcase心里烦躁，而且还要和别人在一个环境下面测试
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 多拜拜，没事给我看下新job
<happyaron> 共用测试环境是最让人觉得low的一种情况
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题是，要测的是cloud suit，是套件，然后各个team测自己的
<onlylove> happyaron: 说是要模拟客户环境，就放一起了
<happyaron> onlylove: 系统集成商你去不
<onlylove> happyaron: 作甚的？就是四处出差，把server扔机架上，搭好环境走人？
<happyaron> onlylove: 也可能是对着几百台交换机不停的paste配置
<onlylove> happyaron: 这年头，几百台机器都有juju啥的交换机还要手工来？
<zhan> 高大上
<happyaron> 高大上
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔又捣乱，高大上毛
<onlylove> zhan: 这活要是以前的话无所谓，可是我现在想安定一点，对频繁出差的事情不是很感兴趣
<happyaron> onlylove: 那去大厂做事吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 不大的猫猫蜥蜴也行啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天发现懒了，不想学新东西了，靠……
<happyaron> onlylove: 找阿当壕推荐去猫猫做QA
<onlylove> happyaron: 也就弄弄自己还熟悉的这块了
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者首席 qiao_lunch 这都是现成的啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 微信回你了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得原来没得破给推荐过C社的硬件认证
<happyaron> 然后呢
<happyaron> C社的HR非常不靠谱
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有吉娃给推荐的C社抗机器的活计，当时我不是在VMware onsite么
<onlylove> happyaron: HR不靠谱的地方，不想去……
<happyaron> onlylove: C社HR不关系技术，只是流程不靠谱
<happyaron> onlylove: 人要不要是老板说了算的
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，那无所谓
<onlylove> happyaron: 我讨厌那种啊，你回去等消息吧
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实原来想去kingsoft的，后来想想算了
<onlylove> happyaron: 倒不是工资的问题，多点少点就那么回事
<happyaron> 你这又不想动有向安稳点，咋整
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以这样拖着吧，哪天实在受不了再说
<onlylove> happyaron: 这边也是到处转，今天这个组，明天就去别的地方backup的事情常有
<onlylove> happyaron: 最扯的事情，就是backup了一天，然后文档刚看明白，没我事情了，又回原来的地方了
<imtxc> onlylove: 小米系统好屌
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要是和你说我不想去kingsoft是因为里面有所谓的party支部，然后我觉得不自在，你怎么想
<imtxc> onlylove: 太赞了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我厂也有支部来着
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> imtxc: 听说是仿IOS，没仔细用过
<happyaron> onlylove: 无所谓
<happyaron> onlylove: 不想去就不去
<imtxc> onlylove: 功率好高啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有那个作甚，哦不对，你厂是……有就有吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 和功率有毛线关系
<imtxc> onlylove: 我连着充电器都跑不过人家掉电的速度
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在黑MIUI啊……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还以为啥……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没黑啊，我听说很不错，然后刷了，然后后悔了
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概kernel的驱动有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是我记得miui就是个壳子啊
<happyaron> 小米科技的kernel很差劲
<happyaron> onlylove: 不全是
<onlylove> happyaron: 不全是么？
<happyaron> onlylove: 偶尔炫技，然后经常跪
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是买过小米的手机，那机器是他们自己的内核
<onlylove> happyaron: 学艺不精，还想炫技……
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正从买了那个手机之后我就是米黑了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果是他们自己的kernel的话，那没驱动或者驱动不完善跑电快就正常了  cc imtxc
<onlylove> happyaron: 我买了机器还没拆过kernel研究，反正我估计oppo那群人也做不出啥来，不知道那个colorOS咋样
<onlylove> happyaron: 小米的机器的话，米三还有点意思，米1和2那怎一个土字了得
<imtxc> 真是个黑科技系统
<imtxc> happyaron: 有啥靠谱手机推荐？
<imtxc> cc onlylove
<imtxc> cherrot:
<jiero> 黑科技
<jiero> imtxc:  nexus 6
<imtxc> jiero: 啊？
<happyaron> imtxc: iphone 5s
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿您怎么冷不丁来了一句……
<happyaron> freeflying: nokia 1208
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是好机器
<imtxc> 5s 现在的价位不是有降价的空间么
<happyaron> 我有一个已经第七年了，完好无损。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你送我肯定是好機器啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 要用就买，等降价又出新的了
<happyaron> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38488729563
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Nokia/诺基亚 1208 移动 带手电筒 彩屏学生老人备用直板经典手机-淘宝网 价格:230.00 - 268.00
<happyaron> freeflying: 六月惊喜价只要50元
<imtxc> happyaron: 这个是山寨的
<imtxc> happyaron: 这个 1208 是山寨
<imtxc> happyaron: 还有1280也是
<happyaron> imtxc: 1208真不是山楂
<happyaron> 不是山寨
<imtxc> happyaron: 真的是，我用过 1208，非常非常非常流畅
<happyaron> imtxc: 当年我在nokia专柜270块买过……
<imtxc> happyaron: 操作起来丝般顺滑
<happyaron> imtxc: 我抽屉里现在就有啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，我是说淘宝上现在卖的是山寨
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 好吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 那机器真叫个流畅，按任何键都不会有延迟
<happyaron> imtxc: 反正当年拿那个发短信是老快了
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，还能盲发
<happyaron> 不过后来被童鞋用手写输入法虐了。
<imtxc> happyaron: 盲发就秒他们所有人
<happyaron> :)
<imtxc> 词序永远不会变，但凡稍微高级一点的，也做不到这个啊
<happyaron> en
<imtxc> 困
<cherrot> imtxc: 干哈？
 * cherrot 撸赢一把 码字都有劲儿了
<imtxc> cherrot: 厉害
<imtxc> cherrot: 撸玩之后怎么计算输赢呢
<imtxc> cherrot: 比赛谁远么
<cherrot> imtxc: LOL
<cherrot> imtxc: 游戏。。。
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 膜拜上班时间玩游戏的壕
<cherrot> imtxc: 现在是午休啊
 * imtxc 膜拜有午休的牛
<jiero> imtxc:  午休不是吃饭的时间么？你中午就等着别人填食到你嘴里？
<jiero> imtxc: 衣来伸手饭来张口的工作者
<imtxc> jiero: 我中午的时候都得先敲上 make 之后再去吃饭啊
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<whipleg> qiao_meeting: 你老板在美国, 还跟你半夜开会?
<huntxu> qiao_meeting: 拜首席
<huntxu> whipleg: 拜壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 拜淡淡
<whipleg> huntxu: hunt好
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: p
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40337
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 声称担心气候变化的人并没有削减能耗
<nyfair> 人都是这样的
<imtxc> qiao_meeting: 首席早
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当早
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥事?
<imtxc> yunfan: 忘了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 工兵铲？
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是，昨天想问个啥来着，现在想不起来了
<imtxc> yunfan: 等想起来了再ping你
<yunfan> imtxc: 不用 我记得 我昨天问你家附近是不是有不少回族
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，是啊，兰州很多回族
<yunfan> imtxc: 你ping我也不是昨天 而是刚才
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，我昨天想问个问题，然后一直拖到刚才才打算问
<yunfan> imtxc: 貌似甘肃也有个地方叫健康？
<yunfan> 建康
<imtxc> 没有
<imtxc> 我们敢跟废都用一个名字么
<imtxc> yunfan: 回族多是真的，特别是兰州市区有一片儿地方，是回回窝
<imtxc> 基本上所有的商户都是回族
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州市中心，叫做西关十字，最霸气的建筑就是一个清真寺
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就是古地名了 我昨天看晋书 就看到甘肃有叫建康的地方
<adam8157> imtxc: 你是穆斯林?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我不是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 汉族来着
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么叫真的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看你像南方人 不像北方的
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个清真寺，是兰州汉族人的眼中钉
 * nyfair 以前觉得呆湾港灿只是对TG不满意，现在发现其实他们对所有政府都不满意
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们兰州可有猪肉卖？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有啊
<qiao> whipleg: 没，组会。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何钉他们？
<imtxc> yunfan: 只要你不到清真的馆子里面要卤肉就没问题
<yunfan> 人家盖清真寺挨不到你们把
<qiao> whipleg: 昨晚确实还给老板汇报工作了。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 额，还真能
<qiao> huntxu: 早～
<whipleg> qiao: 模范员工.
<qiao> imtxc: 早
<nyfair> 无政府主义就是人奸，枪毙一百次都不过分
<imtxc> yunfan: 你可以看看地图就知道了
<yunfan> imtxc: 难道是爱到风水了？
<nyfair> The ideally nonviolent state would be an orderedanarchy.    -Mahatma Gandhi
<yunfan> 那我看下
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜上班时间可以玩游戏的萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> yunfan: 在兰州失最繁华的市区的马路正中间
<nyfair> cherrot: 拜上班时间可以玩游戏的萌萌哒妹子壕
<yunfan> imtxc: 他又不堵路收费 为何不能盖那呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 左右的路就变得非常窄了啊
<jiero> nyfair: 对政府不满意不是无政府主义啊，只是反对主义
<yunfan> imtxc: 就为这点破事 ？ 看来你们对回族怨念很重啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 对了 你们那的回族可蛮横？
<imtxc> yunfan: 不啊
<yunfan> 你们那居然还有森林公园
<imtxc> yunfan: 真的是占在马路的正中间啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且非常大
<yunfan> 那他是先建还是后建的？ imtxc
<onlylove> cherrot: 拜上班时间可以玩游戏的萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> yunfan: 没了解过历史，但是后来想请人家搬地方搬不动
<yunfan> imtxc: 换了你 你也不想搬啊 这有什么奇怪的
<imtxc> yunfan: 甘肃有森林公园，但是兰州没有
<yunfan> 我家河对面就有几个钉子户搬不动的
<onlylove> yunfan: 多大事，估计人原来就在哪，然后道路规划经过，想让它挪窝而已
<yunfan> 但是人家是汉族 你就说他是钉子户 要是是回族 估计你们就说他是回族 怎么坏了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就是这么说呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 没人说怎么坏，就是挡路大家都麻烦
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你应该怨政府造路怎么不规划好 毕竟清真寺不跟你收费收税 但是政府跟你收
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州我没听说过有汉族人说回族人怎么坏了的
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为你们都在心里怨念
<yunfan> 我看卫星图 你们那也是周围好多山脉
<yunfan> 不过都不怎么深
<yunfan> 可以看看我这里的情况
<imtxc> yunfan: 看看海拔
<imtxc> yunfan: 你家海拔多少
<imtxc> yunfan: 本来就在高原上了
<jiero> imtxc yunfan 我好怕，我这种从来没上过海拔400米的人，到了海拔1000米的地方会怎么样？
<imtxc> jiero: 甘肃最低的海拔貌似也有1500m
<yunfan> jiero: 不会死
<imtxc> jiero: 得做好防晒
<yunfan> imtxc: 我家海拔300 我刚好前一阵买过一个海拔计
<imtxc> yunfan: 之前我在微信里面发过一张胳膊的照片
<yunfan> 山大概是 1200的
<jiero> imtxc:  防晒？
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么说？
<yunfan> 上次去爬山把海拔计带了娶
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/3756370
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<imtxc> jiero: 紫外线很猛
<jiero> imtxc: 就是说防晒霜日常常备？还是防晒衣服？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你为何不黑 你有啥美白秘诀？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • [练手]命令行下快速切换目录 --- dircached http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461985 由于长时间在终端下操作，经常在目录中跳来跳去，曾经尝试过pushd，autojump和zsh，总感觉不太顺手，于是自己写了个小工具 下载地址: https://git.oschina.net/konglw/dircached dircached是类似bash的pushd和aut
<^k^>  ─> ojump的目录记录与切换工具。 多终端共享 ：采用c/s模式，允许多个终端共享 热点排序 ：经常访问的目录会排在前面 安装 环境: py …
<yunfan> 可以开个美白班片钱了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你么看到过我发的那张照片么
<yunfan> imtxc: 没
<jiero> yunfan: 我都黑了 40%了，正常皮肤和白人差不多白。
<imtxc> yunfan: 在黄河边呆了一个小时，晒得黑的我妈都不认识了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 白人一点也不白
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧，和白纸
<yunfan> 我看的高加索人种大多是红色或者古铜色
<nyfair> 可怜的罗姐
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵  黄河不是提着裤脚就过去了嘛
<jiero> nyfair: 来吧，把房子卖了，放弃你的人生去旅行吧
<nyfair> 虽然yunfan很讨厌，不过这个问题我支持yunfan的看法
<yunfan> "建康军，唐置，寻废，故治在今甘肃张掖县"  imtxc 你看 唐以前就有这个地方 所以他才建个军
<yunfan> nyfair: 原来你没屏蔽我 我昨天找到你小号了
<nyfair> jiero: 进行一次想走就走的旅行
<jiero> nyfair:  那就去吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 你现在做什么工作呢
<nyfair> jiero: 那种文青太恐怖了
<nyfair> yunfan: 哪个？
 * nyfair 掏出了神器
<nyfair> 救
<nyfair> 世
<nyfair> 剑
<yunfan> nyfair: 不能说 因为看时间搞不好是你以前故意发帖误导我的
<imtxc> yunfan: 建 康军 ？
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊 军是军镇  那地方就叫建康
<yunfan> 刚好我昨天看晋书 吕光载记 老提到有人叛变去了建康
<yunfan> 当时还纳闷 他们叛变坐飞机呢 这么快就到了南京
<yunfan> 建康故城，俗称骆驼城。位于高台县城西南20．公里骆驼城乡新民村南3500米处。东晋咸康元年（公元335年），前凉在此置建康郡。后凉龙飞二年（公元397年），太守段业于此创建北凉政权，自称凉州牧、建康公。唐武后证圣元年（公元695年），在此置建康军，天宝元年（公元742年）后废。
<imtxc> 甘肃有个高台县来着
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，好吧学习了
<yunfan> imtxc: 黄河上有人挖沙不？
<yunfan> 河沙不是很好的建材么
<imtxc> yunfan: 有吧，我不知道
<imtxc> yunfan: 水那么黄，沙子是不少
<imtxc> yunfan: 你熟悉历史，那我们那边到底是汉族人的历史久还是回族人
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然是汉族 因为匈奴融入了汉
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你学毛的eng啊
<adam8157> ggarlic: ...
<adam8157> ggarlic: eng差劲啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你要搞清楚 回族的形成在唐以后  你们那里汉朝开始就正式纳入郡县制范围了
<ggarlic> adam8157: 跟贵厂人多扯扯不就行了，，
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你是学啥的?
<ggarlic> adam8157: 法语
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果再往前 那里其实是秦从西戎 义渠和匈奴等族夺取过来的
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我组是global team, 但老板是中国人 =,=
<adam8157> ggarlic: 法语.... 你牛
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我主要为了看后面很多法国人的评论，他们会讲很多实际用例，书上没有的
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你这是要去魁北克啊
<ggarlic> adam8157: 装一下嘛。。。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我说我为了看啄木鸟你信么
<mugebjgd> ggarlic, 我信
<adam8157> ggarlic: "呵呵"
<mugebjgd> ggarlic, 你说你为了搞法国妹子我都信
 * ggarlic 摊手
<yunfan> imtxc: 你那里从属汉比我这里还早 呵呵 虽然我这里现在已经是江南胜地了 不过古代可是蛮荒的地方
<jiero> yunfan: 我马上就丢工作了
<jiero> nyfair:  文青？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 对了, 记得你有很多法国帅哥同学
 * adam8157 好像知道了什么
<ggarlic> adam8157: 都没联系了，法国肥皂不好捡
<jiero> nyfair:  立刻把一切准备好了，出发旅行就可怕么。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 不看你想慢性子啊。
<jiero> nyfair:  进行一次国际旅行，临行的行李准备只要2小时就够了。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 不要气馁, 再接再厉
<jiero> ggarlic: 你。。。
<jiero> ggarlic:  你真的是男人啊
<ggarlic> jiero: 你猜
<jiero> ggarlic:  猜你是，割了就不是了
<zhan> 要啥行李啊,多带点钱
<ggarlic> jiero: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 多带点钱是真的
<jiero> happyaron:  没钱
<jiero> happyaron:  我那点钱只够机票。
<happyaron> jiero: 说走就走，我今年去福建就是那么弄的。
<yunfan> jiero: 丢什么工作?
<jiero> happyaron:  你是壕
<happyaron> jiero: 不是因为壕
<jiero> happyaron:  说走就走我就去了北京
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是有关部门不给我一本说发就发的护照啊
<happyaron> jiero: 壕都游厦门，我没去。
<jiero> happyaron:  我还没去过几个地方呢。
<happyaron> jiero: 我也没去过几个地方。
<happyaron> 正在不断到处暴走
<jiero> yunfan: 丢的是现在处理的。
<jiero> yunfan: 没啥事情。
<jiero> yunfan: 不担心
<jiero> yunfan: 就是凑数的。
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过
<imtxc> yunfan: 晋书里面的东西，值得信的有多少
<jiero> happyaron:  你可以了，到处找个土豪摄影团去啪啪啪
<happyaron> jiero: 一个人去旅行
<jiero> happyaron:  一个人去旅行抓住路人抱抱？
<happyaron> jiero: 孩子你的思想里咋就那点事了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我最近看不到大千世界的闪光了
<happyaron> jiero: 好的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我又不是晋朝人我哪知道值得信的有多少呢
<nyfair> happyaron: 您姥高大上要理解别人思想
<yunfan> imtxc: 你管这个干吗？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你去哪里旅行？ 我也想出门走走
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是说晋书里面瞎编的挺多嘛
<yunfan> 要不我买个4G流量卡 跟你出去走走吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看过？
<happyaron> yunfan: 排到九月了
<yunfan> happyaron: 为何要九月
<nyfair> happyaron: 文青们一边旅行一边啪啪啪还要一边讴歌爱情
<yunfan> 讴歌爱情是为了换取免费啪啪
<imtxc> yunfan: 稍等啊
 * jiero 不知爱情为何物
 * jiero 只想要安静思考的时间
 * yunfan 同jiero 莎士比亚
<adam8157> .........
<freeflying> huntxu: fqrouter能跑在路由器或电脑上不
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥是fqrouter，不知道 =.=
<nyfair> happyaron: 您瞧，我昨天跟个女文青网上聊天，还没超过10句，人家就说没有共同语言
<yunfan> happyaron: 9月份我要去驾校 恐怕不行
<jiero> adam8157:  dumb
<yunfan> huntxu: 这不很明显fq=翻墙么
<freeflying> nyfair: 跟你有共同语言的真心不多吧
<freeflying> yunfan: 正解
<yunfan> nyfair: 腐女跟女文青怎么可能有共同点呢 她一说浪漫 你就戳穿
<happyaron> nyfair: 哈哈哈
<happyaron> yunfan: 8月排满了
<happyaron> nyfair: 问题是我真就一个人旅行
<nyfair> freeflying: 你胡扯啥？这个channel里随便拉一个人出来我都能找到共同语言
<yunfan> 破人好事者 人恒厌之
<huntxu> freeflying: 你想自己拿路由器搭翻墙工具么？
<happyaron> yunfan: 9月我也去驾校，那就10月呗
<yunfan> happyaron: 没关系 你可以把我不当人看 这样你还是一个人旅行
<happyaron> yunfan: 那时候可能会拉着 whipleg`
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> wzssyqa
<freeflying> huntxu: fqrouter很方便的搭pac, ios方便使用
<happyaron> 打错了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那得11月了 驾校也不是一个月就能搞定的 等拿到驾照 我买个二手车 一起出门如何？
<huntxu> freeflying: 没用过fqrouter啊 =.=
<nyfair> freeflying: 我自己就是文科出身的我还能不知道那些狗屁玩意？
<happyaron> yunfan: 行啊
<whipleg`> happyaron: ?? 什么?
<freeflying> huntxu: 好吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 你试试往openwrt上装个呗 lol
<happyaron> yunfan: 没事我每个月都会有安排，你啥时候有空一起走就好
<yunfan> 嗯 我哥哥也想出门 到时候可以组个车队
<yunfan> happyaron: 其实我现在很有空
<jiero> yunfan happyaron的生命交给你了，竟然直接考车就上路
<freeflying> huntxu: 只有apk
<happyaron> yunfan: 我这个月下个月都没时间
<jiero> yunfan:  你要去哪里啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 那就不知道了，木有用过
<jiero> yunfan: 把我送走吧
<yunfan> 暑假期间驾校要腾出来让给大学生和教师学车
<nyfair> 求推荐rom
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 出来
<yunfan> jiero: 可以啊  只要到时候有空 一起走就是了
<freeflying> nyfair: wp8.1
<jiero> wzssyqa: 带上你的妹子开车走吧。
<nyfair> freeflying: 不要，很多游戏没法玩了
<yunfan> 不过不知道去哪里 因为刚拿到驾照不能上高速
<jiero> yunfan: 我虽然可以，但是我1年半没开车了
<yunfan> 我倒是想去 imtxc 家附近去看看沙漠
<yunfan> jiero: 开两天就会了 开慢点就是了
<jiero> yunfan: 我其实很怕，因为我不会开慢也不会刹车
<yunfan> jiero: 我就很小心 我担心我开车太慢
<yunfan> 我骑车都不骑快
<imtxc> yunfan: 额
<imtxc> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/315750
<happyaron> yunfan: 你现在肉身在哪？
<imtxc> yunfan: 呐，给
<yunfan> happyaron: 黄山市
<jiero> happyaron:  你飞过去
<adam8157> freeflying: 翻墙是必须的正当的消费, 而且要注意安全, 别老整免费的啊
<happyaron> yunfan: ok
<happyaron> jiero: 没时间了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个怎么了？
<jiero> happyaron: 马上到哪里去了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 鬼知道她去不去
<imtxc> yunfan: 这是晋书的截图
<freeflying> adam8157: I don't care about privacy
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔还是自己去吧
<jiero> wzssyqa: 请她，她有时间就去吧。
 * nyfair 忽然想象，发现自己说得不对
<wzssyqa> jiero: 没时间的借口可以有很多
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛姐怎么了
 * nyfair 正常人怎么可能用irc
<jiero> wzssyqa:  很可能真没时间
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我也在上驾校
<imtxc> yunfan: 后十余年母丧开墓而俾伏棺如生载还经日乃苏
<freeflying> adam8157: 刚刚拜读了贵司CEO的最新blog啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 难道你也打算后面跟车？
<jiero> nyfair:  只有承受过重大打击的才用irc
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 妈蛋给我安排了21号考试
<wzssyqa> 出去玩得10月份
<adam8157> freeflying: 说啥
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还得打电话去骂街
<freeflying> adam8157: http://blog.canonical.com/2014/07/14/sometimes-the-best-man-for-the-job-isnt/
<yunfan> imtxc: 我比较怀疑你说的这段出自晋书 另外历史上这种记载太多了 不要在意这种细节
<nyfair> 后来女文青要我微信
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Canonical Blog
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 安排考试没问你么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没 TAT
 * nyfair 从来没装过微信
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你肯定是上课没认真听讲
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还没去呢啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你弄了驾照准备买个车出游不？
<imtxc> yunfan: 钦定四库全书本晋书卷八十儿干宝传
<yunfan> happyaron: 这种事 要去教练那烟酒烟酒
<imtxc> 八十二
<happyaron> yunfan: 不用
<nyfair> 求送破车
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那就让他们改呗
<yunfan> imtxc: 干宝转 那是必然的了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 不一定买
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，这种都能收进去
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是这种破事记载 历朝都有
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不能拿今天的思想观念去套古人啊
<nyfair> adam8157: Jane Silber，这女的好丑
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没有钱＋没有牌
<happyaron> nyfair: +10086
<nyfair> adam8157: 昨天那yahoo高管40岁了都还不错啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 古人也不能让挂了十年的又活过来吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 人家地震 日蚀都要大臣降位 帝王自罪呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有篡位前往往各种祥瑞都来了你以为真的有啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 二手车不贵 一万可以搞定
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那车玩命么？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你又不飙车
<freeflying> nyfair: 你说 Maria Zhang?
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 总脚得除了喇叭不响到处响呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> nyfair: 她时 fivesheep_的前老板
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<wzssyqa> freeflying: fivesheep_ 男女？！
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 五羊是男的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那他安全了
<freeflying> 所以没被潜规则
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 又不是拖拉机 许多小驾校的教练车都是买的二手桑塔纳2000改的 你怎么不怕玩命呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 五羊是谁？
<yunfan> freeflying: 安能辨我是雌雄
<imtxc> yunfan: 哟，拿到车本儿了啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没车牌，只能搞个河北牌了
<nyfair> 我也要去yahoo
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 有追求
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那不就行了？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 或者你买纯电动 也能拿到牌
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 纯电动的不是贵得要死？
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 我驾校还没毕业呢
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我说相比那一万的桑塔纳
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 看什么车 众泰有一个今年出来的叫知豆的 国家+地方补贴完以后 4w多
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那便宜？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不过问题是 他们都是整体电池 要是电池坏了 换个电池 国家可不给补贴了 这个贵
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这是新车 当然不能跟二手的价格比了
<yunfan> 要是像tesla那样估计好点 哪里坏了换哪里
<nyfair> LA本身消费水平高，工口产业发达，那个姓施的绿茶自己也不怎么样，别人提供住宿还来无理取闹
<nyfair> 呵呵
<nyfair> 我换个说法
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么食宿？
<nyfair> 魔都市中心，廉租房提供，包食宿
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 你可以用cpack打包了
<happyaron> mugebjgd: ?
<yunfan> http://nj-dls.com/product.asp?pathstr=267  不如买个这个 随时搬家多好
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 南京得劳斯活动房有限公司
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 还要上cmake?
<yunfan> 干嘛要别人包食宿
<yunfan> imtxc: 买个那个吧
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 支持全套debian control
<yunfan> 以后你可以自豪的宣称 你在帝都有套房子
<mugebjgd> happyaron, rpm spec也支持
<nyfair> mugebjgd: rpm spec写起来太坑爹了
<happyaron> mugebjgd: o
<nyfair> 还是cpack吧
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 必须写
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 不然如何搞定runlevel
<nyfair> mugebjgd: rpm spec牛牛，帮我解决个问题
<nyfair> mugebjgd: https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:nyfair/riptools
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Show home:nyfair / riptools - openSUSE Build Service
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 前几天还好好的，现在说依赖unresolve
<imtxc> yunfan: 买啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 活动房？
<yunfan> imtxc: 住人集装箱
<imtxc> yunfan: 我放哪
<imtxc> yunfan: 水电暖网怎么来
<yunfan> imtxc: 换个单位就请个卡车运到单位附近的停车场
<yunfan> imtxc: 停车场有水有电
<imtxc> yunfan: 下水怎么走
<yunfan> imtxc: 去公共厕所
<jiero> imtxc: 临时厕所啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 有好事儿没
<jiero> imtxc:  多一个特殊处理集装箱
<imtxc> 停车场的费用能便宜？
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛，帮我看个问题
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥好事
<adam8157> nyfair: 讲
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 为啥不弄个天津牌子
<jiero> happyaron: 有好事你也不会说 :| 壕的作风
<nyfair> adam8157: https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:nyfair/riptools unresolvable，前几天还好的
<adam8157> happyaron: 各种
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 感觉以后是不是要比河北牌子难弄啊
<happyaron> jiero: ......
<happyaron> adam8157: 没啥。
<happyaron> adam8157: douban.fm - Innocent MHz
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣FM - Beta (@ douban.fm)
<adam8157> happyaron: 我听重金属的, 乖
<adam8157> nyfair: 不懂...
<happyaron> adam8157: 那没戏
<yunfan> imtxc: 有不要钱的
<jiero> adam8157:  重金属的，你怎么找妹子啊
<happyaron> adam8157: imadper咋没来这呢
<happyaron> jiero: 所以他gaoji啊
<yunfan> 不过拿集装箱来在小区附近种菜倒是不错
<adam8157> jiero: 这又有什么关系?
<yunfan> 菜熟了就地卖给居民
<nyfair> adam8157: 你新手村不是选的帽帽吗？
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧，不和妹子去 KTV
<adam8157> nyfair: 不懂啊
 * jiero 不能和妹子去KTV
<imtxc> nyfair: 他在四川啊
<adam8157> jiero: 我变声之后就开不了口唱歌了, 折磨自己 折磨他人
<yunfan> 变声？？
<jiero> adam8157 yunfan 14岁
<huntxu> adam8157: 变*？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 天津牌子好弄么？
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 变的沙哑磁性了很多
<imtxc> 额
<jiero> adam8157: 选择男人的歌哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 原来邓丽君？后来阿杜？
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以去电台
<huntxu> adam8157: 还是杨三十二？
<adam8157> 曾经有个姑娘说我声音特别好听
<nyfair> primus是个什么项目？
<adam8157> 不过也就她自己说过...
<huntxu> adam8157: 那真是个善良的姑娘
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  我自然也是变声后：不再一切像女孩子了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 就好像我经常说 whipleg` 长得好看
<huntxu> 也是善良
<nyfair> huntxu: 你太坏了
<jiero> huntxu adam8157 nyfair 其实男人也可以称赞的，
<huntxu> 还有说 nyfair 一点都不腐
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 别去天津 那里有个有毒化工区
 * jiero 觉得 adam8157 声音挺好的
 * hamo 一进来就看到 jiero 说喜欢男人...
<huntxu> nyfair: 不想推倒妹子的妹子不是好妹子
<huntxu> hamo: yooooooo
<yunfan> adam8157: 曾经有好多姑娘说我声音好听 可惜姑娘们自己不好看
<freeflying> wzssyqa: happyaron 你们准备自驾去哪儿
<hamo> freeflying: 壕又要哪玩去啊？
 * huntxu 一群土豪讨论自驾游。。。
 * jiero 只被男生称赞过声音。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> hamo: 家呆着呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 不一定自驾
<hamo> happyaron: 壕哪玩去啊？
<yunfan> 搭车也可以
<happyaron> hamo: 问 wzssyqa
<freeflying> 我找个有海滩的地方
<happyaron> hamo: 国内段交给他安排了
<yunfan> 比如有人计划坐公交游全国
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> 你们有谁要去的
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪
 * hamo 哟哟哟，国内段。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 哪里啊
<hamo> freeflying: 去哪啊？
<yunfan> freeflying: 带上我
<freeflying> hamo: wzssyqa happyaron 乃们可以自己跟着我
<jiero> freeflying: 凑个团？
<happyaron> freeflying: 几时，哪里
<freeflying> jiero: 可以啊，你们自驾啊
<yunfan> 只要不去山区游玩就行 我自己住黄山 对山区无爱
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。壕啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 这周比较好，不然就要到8月了
 * adam8157 想回威海吃海鲜.....
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。时间对头么。不是海禁么
<freeflying> adam8157: 威海开车太久了
<happyaron> freeflying: 这周啥时候，我周日开始不在北京
<nyfair> adam8157: 同去同去
<happyaron> freeflying: 要去速去
<hamo> adam8157: 北派海鲜不好吃，去吃南派海鲜吧
<adam8157> jiero: 没说现在啊, 9月之后
<freeflying> happyaron: 肯定不能周日啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 初步周五周六
<yunfan> freeflying: 随便哪天都可以啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 周四周五行不行
<jiero> hamo:  南派有啥可以吃的么。。。
<yunfan> 周一吧 这样霸气点
<happyaron> freeflying: 周六要收拾行李
<freeflying> happyaron: 先定地啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 周日一早的灰机
<hamo> jiero: 鲍鱼
<yunfan> 其实工作日出门比较好  街上人少
<adam8157> hamo: 我吃海鲜都是吃新鲜的白水的或者生吃的, 和男派被派没关系
<adam8157> 南北...
<nyfair> hamo: 壕今天在哪个欧罗巴国家？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 粗来粗来
<freeflying> happyaron: 你光棍一条，有啥好收拾的哦
<hamo> happyaron: 壕你又去哪玩？
<yunfan> 周末出游都是去数人头的
<happyaron> freeflying: 问题时间太长了
<happyaron> hamo: 法兰西
<yunfan> happyaron: 你肉身在哪里？
<hamo> happyaron: ... 好吧...我知道了
<jiero> hamo: 笨，在威海啊，夏天鲍鱼被船拖向北边
<happyaron> yunfan: 北京啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们有啥会啊
<yunfan> 要不我们南方的组团去个地方好了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 肿么了？
<happyaron> freeflying: guadec
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 猴叔儿本周自驾
<nyfair> 去哪里？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 赶快定地方
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是贵司爽啊，有合适我回去的职位不 lol
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 去哪里？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 也只能南戴河这种了把
<freeflying> hamo: 靠谱吗，南戴河
<nyfair> 不丹
<happyaron> freeflying: 有了肯定跟你说。
<imtxc> happyaron: 还是贵司爽啊，有没有可以wfh的职位呢
<hamo> freeflying: 没去过...
<jiero> nyfair:  马达加斯加
<happyaron> imtxc: 暂时没
<yunfan> 去合肥吧 hoho
<hamo> freeflying: 各种戴河都没去过
<freeflying> hamo: 你是河北人吗
<nyfair> jiero: 太贵了
<yunfan> 去三沙也可以
<happyaron> freeflying: 南戴河我还没去过呢，我没意见
<jiero> nyfair:  西伯利亚
<hamo> freeflying: 是啊，我还是中国人呢...也不是中国哪都去过啊...:-)
<nyfair> jiero: 太冷了
<jiero> nyfair: 现在西伯利亚害冷。。
<freeflying> hamo: 你都去过维也纳的壕
 * nyfair 现在觉得跟文青说话好累
<hamo> freeflying: 去过维也纳，我都没去过唐山..
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 快跟叔儿想地方
<freeflying> hamo: 壕啊
<happyaron> hamo: 壕啊
<jiero> nyfair:   在网路上找吧。
<nyfair> 现在的文青，他妈的一点文学细胞都没有
<nyfair> 我就说句敬谢不敏，居然还去度娘下什么意思
<yunfan> hamo: 为了表示对你的支持 我自爆下 我没上过黄山
<imtxc> hamo: : 壕啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 敏字好像写错了吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 腻邹凯
<happyaron> freeflying: 你老婆啥意见，最后还要听她的吧。
<jiero> 。。。
 * hamo ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 去海滩就行啊
<hamo> freeflying: 大港
<freeflying> hamo: 什么地啊
<hamo> freeflying: 天津
<hamo> freeflying: 滨海新区
<jiero> freeflying:  天津才有海吧。
<freeflying> hamo: 天津没啥海滩啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 秦皇岛咋样呢
 * imtxc 去哪里看看海呢
<freeflying> palomino|exhaust: 大港有海滩？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你们这些人啊 都该打嘴巴
<happyaron> freeflying: 我是哪里都行，瞎建议
<jiero> imtxc:  夏威夷啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来认识的一个妹子，买了个二手的马2，你打算买啥
<imtxc> jiero: 哦
<yunfan> imtxc: 来我这里看海？
<freeflying> happyaron: 你拿到驾照了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 太远了吧，一个周末能来回的
<happyaron> freeflying: 没
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没钱买 我爸爸有个朋友有个很老的二手车 估计半买半送给我
<nyfair> jiero: 现在我们是同病相怜的人了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我只能蹭你车啊
<jiero> ¥1140     旧金山 - 火奴鲁鲁
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以来南方 找个有机场的地方 最后你坐飞机回去
<yunfan> imtxc: 比如厦门 哈哈
<imtxc> nyfair: 文青不一定知道那些成语嘛
<freeflying> happyaron: 我只能带一个人啊
<yunfan> 对了 咱们干嘛要去游山玩水呢 可以去参观各地的科技企业啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 没到报废年龄吧？
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> nyfair: 酒吧夜店唱歌的那些，也自称文青来着
<happyaron> 介个肿么办
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然没到 我没事干了拿驾照开玩笑？ 我刚过科目一 还记得 开报废车是要扣12分的
<nyfair> imtxc: 问题是我现在相信了，那种家伙比我们要活的洒脱得多
<happyaron> freeflying: 我跟你去
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要区分真文青和伪文青
<happyaron> freeflying: 周四周五的话。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有小资青
<imtxc> nyfair: 当然，是不是文青，其实主要是看脸
<yunfan> onlylove: 真文清也一
<nyfair> imtxc: 蛤蛤
<imtxc> 但是读书多的人大多数是因为丑啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么样？
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然我这种2B青，就不用在意了
<imtxc> yunfan: 太远
<adam8157> zhan: 今天难度加深, 看起来做不到100个了
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你周末跟候总去河北农家乐吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 我就想找个景好的地方拍照玩去
<freeflying> happyaron: 你居然抛弃你的小伙伴啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 张北  我跟你说过的
<hamo> yunfan: 去张北干嘛？
 * hamo 草泥马音乐节要开幕了，谁要去？
<jiero> imtxc: 不是吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 还有的是好胜啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 小伙伴说他不去啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我真不明白你说的文青是什么
<yunfan> hamo: 他要拍照嘛
<imtxc> hamo: 。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 你明白你意中人的心思么
<imtxc> hamo: 还有这么个音乐节？
<yunfan> 操妹音乐节？ hamo
<hamo> imtxc: yunfan http://item.damai.cn/68371.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 张北草原音乐节_订票_大麦网_张北2014草原音乐节_门票_北京演唱会门票预订
<jiero> nyfair:  基本可以。
<nyfair> yunfan: 音乐节也成啪啪啪盛会了？我以前只记得漫展是这样，还有校园里的各种装逼基金会派对
<jiero> nyfair:  她对我会用简单的话，不会让我不懂
<happyaron> freeflying: 你定了叫我哈。。。
<hamo> yunfan: 看来你真是懂行
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 音乐节不一直都是么
<freeflying> happyaron: 好
<happyaron> freeflying: great
<jiero> nyfair: 就好象我对她也是尽量用她能懂的语言一样
 * nyfair 非常善解人意，但同时又是个不吐槽会死星人，所以总是作死
<onlylove> imtxc: 读书多不一定因为长得丑，见过读书多的漂亮妹子多了去了
<freeflying> nyfair: no zuo no die
<nyfair> 所以人还是傻一点好，天天看看微博鸡汤
<jiero> nyfair:  我也经常吐槽
<nyfair> 不要没事去翻墙
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。
<adam8157> freeflying: 不zuo就不会当die ?
<nyfair> 更不要翻墙去跟民逗讨论民主问题
<jiero> nyfair: 总是被说分析太多了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40338
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 每天写一万篇维基百科文章的瑞典人
<jiero> 现在也不说了。
<nyfair> no zuo no die是怎么来的
<nyfair> 最初我记得出自FSN动画的一句台词，人被杀，就会死
<freeflying> adam8157: no zuo no die
<jiero> nyfair:  now zuo now die!
<jiero> ny
<jiero> ny
<jiero> never
<onlylove> adam8157: nyfair 不zuo也会死，早晚的事情而已
<jiero> nyfair:   人被杀就是死
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair 死在我之后吧
 * jiero 受不了朋友在我之前消失掉，所以宁可不要交朋友
<happyaron> jiero: 现在zuo又不一定现在死
<happyaron> jiero: 作死了再说吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  。
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero一直在zuo不是，哪天他圆润的roll egg了，就die了
<happyaron> .
 * hamo zan
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
 * hamo momo jiero 
<yunfan> nyfair: 草莓音乐节是这样的 大概是豆瓣众比较多
<yunfan> hamo: 我懂得多没用 医不自治
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu-html5-app-launcher 下，touchstart 似乎没有反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461990 因为在 ubuntu-html5-app-launcher 下的 mousedown 有 bug，所以我改用 touchstart，但是 touchstart 一点反应都没有。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-07-15 16:08
<nyfair> 还有更奇葩的，我闺蜜出国留学，资历老了之后有次去机场接留学新人。新人一番寒暄感谢之后就提议去打个炮吧，直接把人吓跑了
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> 假的
<imtxc> nyfair: 不错嘛
<imtxc> 音乐节最适合啪啪了吧，而且，不需要花销包装，穿破烂点头发弄乱点就可以了
<yunfan> imtxc: 骗人的 如今的女的不喜欢这种的了
<yunfan> 要不然我能没炮？
<happyaron> 唉这都什么世道。
<nyfair> yunfan: happyaron:这真是个悲伤的故事
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这是自己没骗到炮的哀叹 等你骗到了 又说社会风气好了
<happyaron> yunfan: 咱真不是这样的人
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这是 周公恐惧流言日 王莽礼谦下士时
<happyaron> yunfan: 懒得跟你解释
<yunfan> happyaron: 因为你解释不出来了 :]
<yunfan> 我也懒得赚100亿身家
<yunfan> 我根本就不屑跟扎克伯格比富
<happyaron> 无所谓你怎么样自己高潮。
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> 对  无所谓 随便盖茨怎么高潮
<yunfan> 反正我懒得跟他比
 * jiero 不想骗到炮
 * jiero 怕麻烦
<nyfair> facebook可是个骗炮的好平台
<nyfair> 这个，大伊斯兰国还用这个招揽妹子
<adam8157> 我头发想不乱都难
<jiero> nyfair: 你知道这些做什么。。。你也想要骗炮 - 还是你被骗过？
<nyfair> jiero: ... 我根本不用这些，关我什么事
<jiero> nyfair:  :)
<hamo|sad> adam8157: 那你可以去草原音乐节了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是自来卷么
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 留半个月胡子再去呗
<nyfair> 为什么在天朝鼓吹中国需要被殖民的畜生，在西方人眼里就是持不同政见的和平人士？
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也自来卷 我头发一定长度就卷曲起来
<yunfan> 不过跟阿蛋那种不同
<nyfair> hamo|sad: 不用那么麻烦，买个单反就能去漫展约炮了
<yunfan> 我胡子长到一定长度就黄了
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 必然阿，谁不想看大热闹
<yunfan> nyfair: 反正我只知道 被土共殖民坏过被大英殖民
<hamo|sad> nyfair: 漫展这么low?
<adam8157> hamo|sad: 你sad个毛?
<hamo|sad> nyfair: 没去过
 * adam8157 我的头发留长了就是大波浪.....
<hamo|sad> adam8157: 他们刚才说约炮不那么容易了，我还没约过就不容易了
<adam8157> hamo|sad: ........
<yunfan> 话说站起来国居民有啥好处 值得你们这么维护
<yunfan> hamo|sad: 你放心 我们这些唾沫满天飞说约炮的都是纸上谈炮
<yunfan> 真正成功的都低调得狠
<jiero> adam8157: 无数人极度羡慕啊
<adam8157> jiero: 你在说啥? 我听不懂
<jiero> adam8157:  大波浪头发啊
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 你们在说啥啊
<adam8157> jiero: 吓我一跳
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯, 准备留长
<jiero> adam8157: 学 RMS 么？
<jiero> adam8157:  haha
 * adam8157 一年里一半时间计划留长 一半时间计划留短, 我的痛苦你们不懂
<happyaron> adam8157: 确实理解不了当当壕的痛苦
<adam8157> 高三的时候留长快到肩膀, 高考准考证照片很赞
<yunfan> 大波 浪头发
<hamo|sad> yunfan: 给你点32个赞
<adam8157> 你们这些渣渣
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 啥东西？
<jiero> adam8157:  我们羡慕你啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我的头发不漂亮
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 不用cmake?
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 你不累？
<adam8157> 尼码, 是magic_pack啊混蛋 限制长度
<hoxily> $ exec irssi
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
 * adam_magic_pack 卖个路由器吃饭, 只用过两天的Netgear JNDR3000
<hamo|sad> adam_magic_pack:       1块钱
<adam_magic_pack> hamo|sad: bitcoin?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我出2块
<hamo|sad> adam_magic_pack: 津巴布韦币
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我出人民币
<happyaron> hamo|sad: 你看我比你有诚意多了
<hamo|sad> happyaron: 当当要 比特币的
<happyaron> hamo|sad: 给不起
 * adam_magic_pack 卖个路由器吃饭, 只用过两天的Netgear JNDR3000, 128块包顺丰
<hamo|sad> adam_magic_pack: 当面交易能便宜127么？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo|sad: ......
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我只需要便宜126，自提。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/309985.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [组图]小米笔记本“真机”曝光_Xiaomi 小米科技 / 米聊 / MIUI_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 这个说装Linux 怀疑是ubuntu/chrome os/android
<happyaron> 下班
<Paulyoung> 可能只有linux内核。。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:   128 包顺丰 为啥要用顺丰啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 因为方便
<yunfan> 我怀疑是变形本概念
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2007.1000337.0.0.aipXmI&id=40119745412&from=list&similarUrl= 这是卖相机的笨蛋mm么。。。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Casio/卡西欧EX-TR150带wifi卡-淘宝二手
<imtxc> if_else: ping
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: vim 调整平分左右两边的vsplit命令是啥
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  方便到付？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: c-w =
<imtxc> huntxu: :vsp
<huntxu> imtxc: 你看淡淡一下就到点子上
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 老斯基就是不一样
<imtxc> huntxu: 那是个啥
<adam_magic_pack> 不止一个人夸我点找得准
<huntxu> imtxc: 平分左右两边，就是窗口调整了之后，vsplit两边不一样大小了，要重新调整一下
<imtxc> huntxu: 哦哦
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 老司机带带我
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 这个没法带
<imtxc> happyaron: 这么早就下班啊
<zhan> adam_magic_pack: 这神马怪名字
<zhan> 该死的哈皮下班了啊
<adam_magic_pack> zhan: 很想告诉你们, 但是怕刺激你们, 所以算了
<adam_magic_pack> zhan: 加大难度后只能做50个....
<zhan> 平行了啊
<adam_magic_pack> zhan: 没, 差得远
<adam_magic_pack> zhan: 我今年内能平行50个就不错了
<adam_magic_pack> 5点了, 我也该下班了
<zhan> ...
<adam_magic_pack> ee下班了
<yunfan> huntxu: 你这样思路就不对
<huntxu> yunfan: 咋？
<yunfan> huntxu: 写代码快未必是好事
<yunfan> 我出去吃个饭
<zhan> 吃饭快也不好
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机带带我
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你懂了?
<adam_magic_pack> 下班
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1273864
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 程序员眼中的用户是这样的 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 程序猿早上出门，他老婆吩咐，晚上回家买十个包子，如果看见卖西瓜的，买一个。请问最后程序猿买了什么回家？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • exec函数族如何返回？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461992 linux c中，exec函数族执行成功则不返回，但是如果我想要他返回该怎么做？ 例如下段程序： #include <unistd.h> int main() { char *arg[] = {"ps","-ef",NULL}; execl("/bin/ls","ls","-l",NULL); execvp("ps",arg); return 0; } 运行的时候只会打出ls
<^k^>  ─> -l的信息，而ps命令被忽略。如果我想要两个命令都得到执行，怎样在execl执行完毕后返回？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Travelinglight — 201 …
<onlylove> nyfair: 看见卖西瓜的没，看见了就买了一个包子呗
<nyfair> 嗯
<Hs_flame_> 太逗了！
<nyfair> gb18030可以完美支持棒子文，越南文，繁体中文和日文，为什么没有推广开来？
<TreeTop> 吃午饭 :S
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 法国大蜗牛？
<onlylove> 下班，不折腾了
<hs_flame> 蜗牛是什么味道？
<mugebjgd> hs_flame, 没有吃过
<mugebjgd> hs_flame, 问那个在法国的哥们
<hs_flame> 嗯，没吃过！感觉好恐怖……
<^k^> hs_flame: define:蜗牛 |蜗牛|网是全球领先的游戏互动娱乐平台,游戏玩家的网上乐园.这里汇集最新最热门的 网络游戏,最好玩的大型游戏,玩家真实交友,热门活动等服务.在|蜗牛|网玩精品游戏, ...
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • [欢迎测试]写了个命令行快速切换目录工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461993 由于长时间在终端下操作，经常在目录中跳来跳去，曾经尝试过pushd，autojump和zsh，总感觉不太顺手，于是自己写了个小工具 下载地址: https://git.oschina.net/konglw/dircached dircached是类似bash的push
<^k^>  ─> d和autojump的目录记录与切换工具。 多终端共享 ：采用c/s模式，允许多个终端共享 热点排序 ：经常访问的目录会排在前面 安装 环 …
<we4thr> 64位下龙井的qq一直没声音 求解
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> 龙井？
<we4thr> longene
<we4thr> 32位下以前是可以的啊 郁闷的
<imtxc> 没听说过
<zhan> 是那个 wine 的货吧
<jiero> 龙井
<jiero> zhan:  喳喳你还在啊
<jiero> zhan: 喳喳有没有吃到今年的大樱桃。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • KGDB调试器使用失败如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461994 我在学习汇编语言无法调试　失败如下是代码和编译　链接　执行　和最后的调试　最后调试出问题 ; Executable name : EATSYSCALL ; Version : 1.0 ; Created date : 1/7/2009 ; Last update : 2/18/2009 ; Author : Jeff Duntemann ; Description :
<^k^>  ─> A simple program in assembly for Linux, using NASM 2.05, ; demonstrating the use of Linux INT 80H syscalls to display text. ; ; Build using these commands: ; nasm -f elf …
<freeflying> imtxc: osprey.tmall.com上德东西靠谱不
<jiero> freeflying: 不满意就退货
<jiero> freeflying:  你能支持的起哈。
<imtxc> freeflying: tamll 还算正经
<freeflying> jiero: 你不嫌麻烦啊
<jiero> freeflying:  呃。土豪果然是。
<jiero> freeflying: 比你选择呢，未必更麻烦。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu帮助呢？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461996 如题，Ubuntu帮助奇葩般的居然不见了 ，如图： 2.png 但帮助程序是正常的，所有帮助都可以显示出来： 3.png 而且任意应用都可以显示出来帮助： 4.png 这是怎么个回事呢？？？奇葩状况…… 重装了几
<^k^>  ─> 次了都不行，求高手解答啊。我的系统版本是14.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014-07-15 18:53
<jiero> freeflying: 擦擦擦买一堆，然后留一个。
<freeflying> jiero: 你太狠了
<jiero> freeflying: 美国华人更抠门啊，那里可以用3个月退货的。
<happyaron> 平均速度低得可怜。
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿推荐个自行车吧
<freeflying> happyaron: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/267961
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ BMC Alpenchallenge AC02 2014款 平把公路车 5399元包邮_CYCLINGEXPRESS.COM优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<happyaron> freeflying: 太贵了，求半价的。
<jiero> happyaron:  半价的你跟不上大部队啊
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 别闹
<freeflying> happyaron: 你通勤就随便找个吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 你要是打算玩，这是入门
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个价位是公路入门
<jiero> happyaron: 只有休闲车才低于40000
<jiero> 4000.。。
<jiero> freeflying: 就像你的相机一样啊。入门的是15000 元。
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<jiero> lol不对，是该和 happyaron  说
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿不要这样啊
<freeflying> jiero: 所以我不提拍照了，大多数用手机搞定
 * jiero 的是15年前就淘汰的。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 考虑到耐用，通勤用的也不能低于1000，不然经常修车很讨厌
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<freeflying> happyaron: 要是找爱好的话公路起步5k
<freeflying> happyaron: 鄙视山马党，所以不要问我山地
<jiero> freeflying:  你不是有相机么。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 手机
<jiero> freeflying: 手机多衰，一次运动就跟不上了
<jiero> freeflying:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/286693 这才是你需要的相机
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 STYLUS TG-3 五防数码相机（IP68、1600万像素、Wi-Fi/GPS） $319（约￥2050）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> freeflying: 水中可用
<zhan> 公路车...
<zhan> happyaron: 去找人自己组装一个山地
<freeflying> jiero: 最近打算买gopro, 可惜领导还没批
<happyaron> zhan: 山地便宜还是咋的
<happyaron> 不懂其中的区别
<zhan> 山地车不挑路,公路车比较挑路,但是跑得快,轻
<jiero> freeflying: 这么点钱也要请示？
<zhan> 轮子细
<jiero> freeflying: 太奢侈了。
 * jiero 昨天就被说不想花钱，所以对赚钱没积极性。
<zhan> 山地也有贵的啊,碳纤维的,你试试 happyaron
<happyaron> zhan: 买不起。
<zhan> happyaron: 看名字,山地可以山上跑的,公路车在公路上跑的,哈哈
<happyaron> zhan: 我就是觉得100块的车太悲剧了，没打算买猴叔儿那么贵的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。
<jiero> 买那些毕业生的车啊。
<zhan> happyaron: 山地你要能骑,也要 1k 左右啊
<happyaron> jiero: 过了
<jiero> happyaron: 她们都走了。
<happyaron> zhan: 我能接受2.5k上下的
<happyaron> zhan: 叔儿上来就5k接受不鸟啊。
<zhan> 那可以考虑giant 770d 之类的
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron: 跑公路
<happyaron> jiero: 你在说啥
<jiero> happyaron: 北京还需要山地车么。
<zhan> 去买个折叠车, dahon sp18 的, 18速,跑的也飞快 happyaron 还能累了就折起来上公交车
<happyaron> jiero: 不需要
<happyaron> zhan: 好的。。
<jiero> happyaron:  果然 zhan 也是爱好者
<happyaron> 又是门学问，研究下
 * jiero 踩踩 zhan
<zhan> 额
<jiero> 为啥你们都喜欢车呢。
<zhan> 好久没骑过了
<zhan> 以前喜欢夜里冲山
<jiero> zhan: 山里有什么
<zhan> 动物园
<jiero> zhan: 什么动物园需要夜游？
<zhan> 路上专门超各种电动车,哈哈
<sennn> gnome 要引入沙箱!等安全措施 贊!
<jiero> zhan: 送残羹剩饭？
 * zhan 走了
<jiero> 安全措施。。。
 * jiero 不懂什么需要安全
<sennn> 什麼時候ubuntu能有android兼容層呀?
<sennn> Chrome os以後能運行android程序了
<sennn> 本人重回Fedora懷抱!
<sennn> 咦?出奇的安靜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，用什么语句可以使vps支持https这样的链接形式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461997 我安装了一个网站源码，安装完毕后后台访问地址竟然变成了https 但是vps不支持呀。源码开发者也没办法，所以我只能到这里来求助了！ 对了，我的环境是：ubuntu 12 nginx/1.1.19 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢大家了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqnet — 2014-07-15 19:05
<mugebjgd> sennn, 蛋疼
<sennn> 爲何?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教,ubuntu里装zend studio点击安装图标老是没反应. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461998 如题,我在网上找到安装zendstudio的教程,因为几篇文章都是讲的安装9.03破解版,所以我也下载的是这个版本的. ---ZendStudio-9.0.3-x86_64.tar.gz.但是解压之后,我点击ZendStudio里面的一个看起来像
<^k^>  ─> 是执行文件的图标,这个图标的名字也叫ZendStudio. 却没有任何反应. 没有报错,也不执行,然后我用sudo ZendStudio/ZendStudio来执行,报错: Z …
<mugebjgd> sennn, 小白鼠发行版
<sennn> 哈哈
<maplebeats_> fork一个进程，子进程会继承父继承的端口(句柄)之类的，有啥好办法解决呢
<cuihao> 用 clone
<maplebeats_> clone是什么东东
<cuihao> 不知道，我们会长大人说的
<cuihao> 自己man 吧
<maplebeats_> 似乎可以，找个时间写个测试程序试试
<whipleg> maplebeats_: clone 是fork的后端
<whipleg> maplebeats_: fork就是调用clone, 设置一些参数
<maplebeats_> whipleg: 用clone可以让子进程不继承呀
<whipleg> maplebeats_: 我没说不行呀, 我只是在告诉你clone是啥...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o4OIABbTAADcECj5pq8AALrKwBivYEAANwo316.jpg 这个跳水训练有点悬
<jiero> 没人呢。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ［资源帖］Anomaly: Warzone Earth（异形：地球战区） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462001 0.jpg 游戏简介： 在毫无征兆的情况下，外星人突然袭击了地球，地球上各主要城区均已沦陷，到处是残垣破壁、充满了死亡的气息。 现在，反击的时候到了！指挥官，您需要指
<^k^>  ─> 挥您的英雄和装甲小队与全球各地的抵抗力量一起痛击外星入侵者。 这是一款策略塔防通关游戏。您需要迅速地作出明智的选择 …
<TreeTop> 米有银
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ［资源帖］Anomaly: Warzone Earth（异形：地球战区） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462001 0.jpg 游戏简介： 在毫无征兆的情况下，外星人突然袭击了地球，地球上各主要城区均已沦陷，到处是残垣破壁、充满了死亡的气息。 现在，反击的时候到了！指挥官，您需要指
<^k^>  ─> 挥您的英雄和装甲小队与全球各地的抵抗力量一起痛击外星入侵者。 这是一款策略塔防通关游戏。您需要迅速地作出明智的选择 …
<jusss> 好安静呀
<jusss> 怎么没人呀
<hoxily> jusss: ...
<TreeTop> 静悄悄
<TreeTop> :P
<TreeTop> jusss:  咱应该搞个聊天机器人
<jusss> 今天周二呀，不是周末咋这么安静人这么少
<jusss> 不会写机器人。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 你写个机器人住这里吧
<jusss> TreeTop: 你会写吗
<TreeTop> jusss: 如果小冰或者小黄鸡有个API, 那就可以用它了
<TreeTop> jusss: 人工智能俺水平很渣哦
<jusss> TreeTop: 小冰据说很黄
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 求一款能播放swf格式的播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462002 最近下载的学习视频都是这格式 受不了鸟的 求一款给力的播放器 谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-07-15 22:22
<TreeTop> jusss: 不黄不暴力这个天还能聊得下去？  XD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急！！！！系统设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462003 本人新手，这两天才开始使用ubuntu,我想请问一下，系统刚装好的时候系统设置里面可以设置好多功能，但是这两天不知道我怎么搞的，现在的系统设置里面就剩我所截图的这几项了，我想请问各位大侠这
<^k^>  ─> 是什么原因，怎么恢复呢，谢谢～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tbqwert — 2014-07-15 22:41
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 不好好上班 来这里蛋逼
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 今天活儿少，可以扯蛋一会儿 :)
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 你不是也在这里混么，哈哈
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 啥工作？
<TreeTop> 程序员， 刚入职, 啥也不懂， 请多关照 :P
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 是同行前辈么？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 那我就是前辈了
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 哇，太好了。 能给晚辈指点一下在西欧的IT公司有什么需要特别注意的么？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 没啥注意的  干活就行了
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 刚入行感觉迷茫哦， 未来是应该多学学项目管理，向manager方向发展，还是多深入技术，做个expert比较好呢？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 前辈在做什么具体工作呢？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, Linux c/c++ 码工
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 好巧啊，我也是。
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 做啥软件的？
<clown_> 0 0
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  做一个搜索引擎的缓存控制器， 和索引
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 能透露一下你正在做的项目类型么 ?
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 看来前辈已经下班了。。。
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我刚换的工作
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 以前做上位机
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 现在做杀软
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 德国的杀毒软件， GData?
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 对
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  感觉很酷 :D  开发杀毒软件是不是比大多数软件都困难很多呢？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我写Linux锻
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我写Linux端
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 和以前的工作区别不是很大  现在就是需要打包 什么的
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  Linux端在杀毒软件系统里具体什么角色啊？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 电邮附件扫描？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 扫描samba 文件服务器什么的
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 电邮附近不归我做  要有个新人来
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 电邮不归我做  要有个新人来
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 静态查杀。 前辈想必精通反编译等技术啊。这些是在大学的时候就掌握的，还是后来工作中自学和培训的呢？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 引擎不归我管  我只做Linux编程
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 就是做个Linux下的gui 包管理器 deb rpm分发
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, Linux系统编程  看samba vfs  以后要弄redirectfs这些的
 * mugebjgd 下班回家
<Aerowolf> 有人吗？
<^k^> Aerowolf:点点点.  02:20
<Aerowolf> 机器人
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04，怎么设置中没有键盘设置了，我要设置快捷键。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462004 原先是有的，但是后来我切换成英文版就没有了。并且现在即使切换成中文，哪个也没有键盘设置了 统计信息: 发表于 由 kerwin — 2014-07-16 0:19
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-16
 * jiero 求意见 37小时座位有意思么？
 * jiero 算了，还是用一次硬卧吧。有22年没坐卧铺车了。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<huntxu> tenzu: 碰撞分析动力是什么
<tenzu> huntxu: 动力分析吧...
<huntxu> tenzu: 你说了分析动力
<huntxu> 我书读得少，你不要骗我 tenzu
<tenzu> huntxu: 两个结构碰撞, 动力分析, 查看应力位移等变量的时间历程
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu 萌萌的
<huntxu> tenzu: 就看懂了两个时间
<tenzu> huntxu: 你被抱了以后什么赶脚?
<huntxu> tenzu: 我赶脚自己萌！萌！哒！
<tenzu> huntxu: 呃...
<eexp> 我国外汇储备逼近4万亿美元 占世界近1/3
 * tenzu 觉得神操心的事情太高端
<jiero> 。
<jiero> eexp:  都放出去了。
<eexp> 这是养美国。
<jiero> tenzu:  我想分心
<jiero> eexp:  摸摸
<onlylove> http://web2.iresearch.cn/oweb/20140714/234490.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 神秘公司Cynk市值暴涨数百倍 原因是电脑错误？_互联网_艾瑞网
<jiero> onlylove:  山东本地的 taobao/tmall 都不行啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  明明山东应该本地送货，第二天一定到的。为啥还是没人做呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 电子商务，还看北上广
<jiero> onlylove:  物流仓库都没山东的事情豪奇怪
<onlylove> jiero: 山东物流慢
<jiero> onlylove: 一点都不慢。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 而且不一定从山东出库
<jiero> onlylove:  省内发我们发过多重快递，全都是1天到。我说的就是山东本地无仓库抬起怪了
<jiero> 太奇怪了
<eexp> jiero: 你作啥业务了，还发快递
<onlylove> jiero: 离北京700公里，自己想
<onlylove> eexp: 罗杰现在卖二手洋垃圾
<eexp> 是吧。难道是袋鼠国的衣服？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40340
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新疆一地集中销毁2万盒火柴
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 双机磁盘热备有啥好的解决方案呢
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 没啥解决方案，双server连存储
<eexp> 2万盒火柴，点点体积。
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 如果你指HA的话，haproxy+keepalived
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 或者lvs
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 如果仅仅就是两台机器，可以考虑heartbeat
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40341
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软对Chromebooks发起价格战
<onlylove> 不看好赛扬
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40342
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究发现密码管理工具的严重安全缺陷
<itrufeng> * hi
<itrufeng> jiero: hi
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 我只是想做磁盘的热备
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40343
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 9开始菜单曝光
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 磁盘热备……不理解
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 就是两台机器之间的磁盘，我写其中一台，另一台也能收到
<onlylove> maplebeats_: rsync？
<maplebeats_> onlylove: rsync能互备？
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 大概不能
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 我记得rh有实现这个功能的技术
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 那就找猫猫员工
 * maplebeats_ 呼叫帽子员工
<eexp> inotify+脚本，不就可以
<jiero> itrufeng: hi
<jiero> eexp:  马上就离开了
 * jiero 摸摸 eexp
<eexp> 啥。 jiero  你又出国？
<yunfan> jiero: 你卖的啥洋垃圾
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天在上班路上看到有人背osprey包，看外观觉得有点娘
<itrufeng> jiero: 你做过postfix没
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<imtxc> onlylove, jiero , bcao
<zhan> eexp: 依依
<imtxc> 色大象呢，乔首席呢
<eexp> imtxc: bcao是打招呼？
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼
<imtxc> zhan: 站站早
<bcao> imtxc, 早
<imtxc> lol eexp
<whipleg> lol eexp
<zhan> imtxc: 早.
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
 * zhan 其实不早了
<whipleg> imtxc: eexp是打招呼?
<onlylove> eexp: 不是，他只是点名而已
<eexp> 我知道。只是这句，语法奇特。
<imtxc> whipleg: 早。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: jiero不知道辩解，我记得他大概卖鼠标啥的
<bcao> 靠，谁说不早了，这是我今年到公司最早的一次！！！
<whipleg> bcao: zhanmin不开除你?
<imtxc> bcao: 估计是升职了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那个账号还没下来
<eexp> 袜子
<wzssyqa> eexp: ee
<yunfan> onlylove: who knows 也许各种都卖
<eexp> 罗杰估计是卖袋鼠肉
<yunfan> 那就是卖肉了
<eexp> 你不能这样缩减啊
<bcao> whipleg, zhanmin是谁？
<bcao> 我不认识
<whipleg> bcao: 哦? 你不是oracle的?
<whipleg> bcao: 不好意思, 认错人了
<bcao> .....
<eexp> bcao: 这nick很不好啊
<bcao> imtxc, 没阿，我一直默认我是10点半上班的
<bcao> eexp, 红帽坑爹的系统弄的，等我离职了一好把名字换成mikec
<yunfan> 果然这ee是假冒的
<yunfan> 我就觉得词频有问题
<imtxc> eexp: 借点钱吧
<eexp> bcao: ..
<eexp> imtxc: 结婚？
<imtxc> eexp: 恩啊
<eexp> 给照片看看，值得就借
<imtxc> 我找找番号
<imtxc> yunfan: 你今天咋有空这么早来这里
<eexp> nnnnnd 这假得。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 你如果出镜了，也借
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个点上班了
<eexp> yunfan: 你现在作啥的
<eexp> 那罚款，和你有关没。
<onlylove> yunfan: ee是假的？
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。
<jiero> eexp:  没
<jiero> itrufeng: 没有
<jiero> yunfan:  鼠标。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的  看他的whois
<yunfan> jiero: 你要去哪里
<itrufeng> jiero: soga
<jiero> yunfan:  四川
<itrufeng> jiero: 你是哪的人
<jiero> itrufeng: 我不知道我该怎么说，大概是山东人
<eexp> jiero: 啥哦。多久前的问题，你现在就一个字。都不知道什么问题了
<eexp> 罗杰是山东人妖。
 * jiero 碾压 eexp
<eexp> 因为你不像山东man
 * jiero 现在应该有更足的质量碾压 eexp 了。
<yunfan> jiero: 去四川做什么
<eexp> lol
<yunfan> 罗志军？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> eexp:  我像 广东 man
<eexp> jiero: 其实我是指你说话的声音，想妹子。
<eexp> 像
<onlylove> yunfan: 去四川，大概是为了妹子
<eexp> 四川妹子多。
<eexp> 支持罗杰赶快结婚
<jiero> eexp:  。。。我像妹子么。。。
<eexp> 声音啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你呢 我感觉你跟 jiero 有点像
<onlylove> yunfan: 我怎么了
<onlylove> yunfan: jiero我记得比我高来着
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  岔开话题
<eexp> [INFO]	Messages Cleared.
<onlylove> jiero: 我岔开毛了
<eexp> onlylove: !!!!
<onlylove> eexp: 你那么多！作甚
<yunfan> onlylove: 你的妹子呢
<onlylove> eexp: 语文老师没教你标点的正确使用么
<eexp> onlylove: 。。你这句，好淫荡啊。
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个？
<yunfan> onlylove: 当前指针指向的
<jiero> Destine:  怎么变得矫情些啊。
<onlylove> eexp: 淫者见淫
<eexp> 语病
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，在上班啊……我不是很理解你想问啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 妹子在北京，就这样
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。是这样么，跟着去了啊。
<Destine> jiero, 你。。。想怎么的？
<whipleg> jiero: 已经够矫情了...
<eexp> Destine: 你的bf呢？
<yunfan>  onlylove 连你都有妹子 诶
<Destine> eexp, 嗯？
<Destine> jiero, 我本来也想说你挺矫情了。。。
<eexp> 你的哈皮呢？
<eexp> yunfan: 有妹子，在这房间的，只和相貌有关。
<jiero> Destine:  。。。好吧，我没懂矫情的意思哪
<onlylove> yunfan: 啊，妹子没承认，
<onlylove> yunfan: 这和没有差不多的
<onlylove> jiero: 那是很久之前的事情了，她现在都不搭理我了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会是那个l5e吧
<onlylove> jiero: 现在指向的，是另一个
<eexp> onlylove: 跟那德国佬要点迷药
<onlylove> yunfan: 和l5e啥关系……
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是房间里的哪位？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不在channel里
<onlylove> eexp: 人都见不到，你要那个有毛线用
<yunfan> 趁早啪啪了事
<eexp> 跟踪嘛
<eexp> 俗称，吊尾线。
<onlylove> 你们……
<onlylove> eexp: 来给个东西，能追踪GSM信号的
<zhan> 哎哟
<onlylove> eexp: 最好能定位wcdma的
<zhan> 刚说 onlylove 还很纯情的...
<eexp> 那要移动内部权限
<zhan> 结果要跟踪 GSM
<onlylove> zhan: 和我毛线关系
<eexp> zhan: lol
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔你黑我不带这么黑的
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。
<eexp> onlylove: 给我她的电话，我来劝说下。
<onlylove> eexp: 你劝说哪个
<zhan> 依依想找小老婆
<onlylove> eexp: 人都不认可你
<eexp> 你要定位的那个啊
<jiero> eexp: 。。。大叔啊。。。
<onlylove> eexp: 算了……
<eexp> 打电话，又不是见面。。。
<yunfan> eexp: 也可以自己开个无线检测车 我昨天出门就看到一辆
<onlylove> eexp: 你别添乱了，我用了好久时间才不想那茬
<yunfan> 估计是查伪基站的
<eexp> 不以见面为目的的，都不是耍流氓。
<onlylove> eexp: 要见老早就约出来了
<onlylove> eexp: 都两年前的事情了
<eexp> 。。
<weichen> exit
 * onlylove (╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
<weichen> ...
<zhan> exit 不是这样的
<weichen> 好冷啊...
<eexp> zhan: 你结婚了没
<onlylove> eexp: 我确实因她来的北京，但是现在不想有什么了，也许路人就挺好的
<eexp> onlylove: 好吧。不说这了。怪imtxc
<imtxc> 谁 @ 我
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有个没勾搭上已经7-8年的妹子了 这个例子足够给你励志了
<eexp> yunfan: 别人儿子都大了，你还励志?
<yunfan> eexp: 没有啊 别人也没bf
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和她认识十几年了吧
<eexp> 7-8年了。。。。还没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不想提那事情了
<eexp> 啥品味
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过现在我换别的了
<yunfan> 不管他呢
<imtxc> 嗯嗯
<imtxc> 换
<eexp> 熊猫男，也有gf了。。。。。赞
<yunfan> 没有
<yunfan> 我是换目标 还么有到手
<onlylove> yunfan: 也许研究下现在一起玩游戏的那个没准靠谱点
<yunfan> 总是没时间 没精力去追女孩子
<yunfan> 可能是口味太刁了
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 至少结婚以后不会指责你光玩游戏
<bcao> 熊猫男是谁
<yunfan> 我记得小时候 有个同学的家长我很羡慕 他爸爸还经常跟他一起玩游戏
<yunfan> 他妈妈则让他倒卖东西赚钱
<eexp> bcao: yunfan 胸毛男 -> 熊猫男
<onlylove> yunfan: 没时间是真的，口味刁有可能
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得是后者 时间就像乳沟 挤一挤总是有的
<jiero> onlylove yunfan 。。。你们好利害
<eexp> jiero: 他们两互相挤。你别掺和。
<yunfan> jiero: 所以永远记得世界上还有比你还苦逼的人
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的，你看 imtxc那种晚上8点下班的
<jiero> yunfan:  我一向是安慰苦逼的人的苦逼
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 有什么不一样 周末就是了 就算我晚上六点去找人家女孩子 人家未必有时间啊
<bcao> eexp, 哦
<bcao> 我觉得不好看的女生我旁边好多，可是我就喜欢好看的，怎么破
<eexp> bcao: 把自己变丑。你就能找到了。
<jiero> bcao: 离开
<bcao> eexp, 本来就不缺：）
<eexp> 不缺，你还找。这家伙。
 * jiero 没有觉得自己多么喜欢好看的，不过这次确实喜欢上了一个挺好看的。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实我主要是因为机缘巧合问题
 * bcao jiero 说的好像真的上过一样。。。 ：）
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前出来吃饭的钱都没有 现在宽裕点 但是没时间 最重要的是 最近有时间了 但是在黄山了 wtf
<onlylove> yunfan: 欢迎回来
<yunfan> 这种6-7线的地方 很难找奥适合我的
<bcao> eexp, 缺，开玩笑的。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是坚决不会再去帝都了 要去就去杭州和魔都
<eexp> bcao: 你在rh?
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥
<eexp> yunfan: 滚回家了啊。
<bcao> eexp, en
<yunfan> onlylove: 不想去找死嘛
<eexp> bcao: 我记得几个从rh出来的，都是嫌弃那边的妹子太丑啊。
<bcao> eexp, 不应该阿，我们组妹子都很漂亮阿
 * bcao 觉得是他们没追上然后。。。你懂的。。。。
<whipleg> bcao: 你们组妹子漂亮? 求内推红帽
<yunfan> bcao: 世事洞明 赞一个
<yunfan> onlylove: 等拿了驾照 买个车 去穷游 到处搭载那些妹子 哼哼
<jiero> bcao:  我对性不是很感兴趣。
<bcao> jiero, 牛！
<jiero> bcao: ？
<jiero> bcao:  这有什么牛的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那天和家里小伙伴聊天，家里驾照3K8了
<bcao> 因为我很感兴趣阿。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那你负责爱 我负责性？
<jiero> yunfan:  ？
<bcao> yunfan, 别闹。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里缴费3k 大概还要给教练上供1k 总开销4k
<jiero> yunfan:  那要谁
<yunfan> bcao: 你是阿蛋
<onlylove> yunfan: 3K8是学费，上供费用大概没包括
<yunfan> 不过我情愿去大城市学花费高 但是一对一的
<yunfan> 小地方真是不舒服 各种服务短缺
<yunfan> 所以我现在不担心中国出口企业倒闭带来的失业潮了
<yunfan> 明明有许多可以安置就业的地方
<jiero> yunfan: 不知道哪个混蛋推广了人往高处走的谚语
<eexp> yunfan: 在黄山，有车就能搭妹子？
<eexp> 多落后的黄山啊
<yunfan> 今天不知道怎么搞的 还没11点就没事做了
<bcao> 牛
<yunfan> eexp: 我说开车出去 搭那些出来穷游的妹子
<imtxc> yunfan: 黄山黄么
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • linux 下的Anjuta软件如何将一个文本文档添加至一个工程中使程序对这个文档进行读写操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462009 比如要实现linux下"more"程序对自定义文件的翻页操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 null_linux — 2014-07-16 10:35
<jiero> yunfan: 穷游的妹子，会单独行动么？
<jiero> yunfan: 可能会。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 祝你碰到你喜欢的。
<zhan> hold 不住的
<jiero> zhan: ？
<yunfan> imtxc: 黄山古称黟山 黟是黑的意思  唐朝时候根据传说黄帝在此升天 改名为黄山 是黄帝的黄 如果黄帝黄 那黄山就黄
<yunfan> imtxc: 对了 我早上想了下 你那的历史还能追得更远
<yunfan> imtxc: 周人就是从今天甘肃的地方向东迁移到陕西的
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 不了解啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 那黄河的黄是什么意思
<imtxc> yunfan: 宁夏的那段黄河也很清澈啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40344
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么DOS仍然重要
<yunfan> imtxc: 黄河的黄倒是真黄 因为最开始 黄河是叫河的
<yunfan> imtxc: 后来才叫黄河 很明显是因为河水颜色
<imtxc> yunfan: 山东的黄河也是黄的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 有清的有黄的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<boosure> 对面
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说了，宁夏的黄河是清的嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 没必要太纠结
<onlylove> imtxc: 长江不是还有一段叫扬子江么
<imtxc> onlylove: 也对哦
<jiero> imtxc: 好玩好玩啊。
 * imtxc 好几天没收快递了，手痒
<jiero> imtxc: 我好几个月没收快递了
<jiero> imtxc: 个人的。
<onlylove> imtxc: 给你定个充气娃娃？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一直收快递，你老板知道吗
<jiero> cherrot: 幺 这么晚才来还是世界杯时间么
<onlylove> jiero: 世界杯完了要修养几天
<jiero> onlylove:  为啥呢。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 倒时差
<jiero> 啊。又推己及人了。
 * jiero 没啥时差呢。。。
 * jiero 很容易就颠覆了时差的要求
<cherrot> jiero: 起晚了。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 悲剧
<jiero> cherrot:  扣没了上午工资？
<cherrot> jiero: 不扣工资
<jiero> cherrot 哦。会被嫁活儿？
<jiero> cherrot: 有什么悲剧的啊，不被挤压没有后果
<cherrot> jiero: 影响太不好了
<cherrot> jiero: 最近正年中评级呢
<jiero> cherrot:  负能量使 输送能量将大家评级都变低吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 郁闷到肚子疼
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40349
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三一重工胜诉，奥巴马败诉
 * onlylove 不想上班
<jiero> cherrot: 没得说啊，你不开闹钟吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  我可以立刻不上班了。
<onlylove> jiero: 问题是，不上班没收入，没收入活不下去
<jiero> onlylove:  靠积蓄每天 100元，能撑一段时间。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 撑完了还要继续上班
<jiero> onlylove:  担心那个？
<jiero> onlylove: 现在先担心现在
<cherrot> jiero: 睡了个回笼觉
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  定制闹钟啊，每天两个闹钟间隔10分钟
<cherrot> jiero: 我的闹钟是8：30的  起床登VPN解决了个小问题后 9:00 心想反正也在家干了点活 稍微眯一会儿再走吧 于是再睁眼就10：40了，然后就没有然后了
<jiero> cherrot: 全天都有25分钟一次的闹钟啊
<imtxc> 睡回笼觉前多喝些水啊
<jiero> imtxc:  激发法么。
<jiero> cherrot:  最近我在家都彻底光着身子呢。以后出去了就做不到了吧。
<jiero> onlylove_ 哟。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你哟啥，不就是掉线，多大事
<jiero1> onlylove_:  我也掉了
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 关于系统设置里的设置选项消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462011 前些天因为好奇装上了ubuntu,因为刚接触在装输入法的时候就按网上说的先卸载了ibus，但随之系统设置里的选项也就消失了1屏幕截图.png到入找答案，一直未果，在论坛求助各位写的对于我这个刚接触
<kves>  ─> ubuntu的人来说很迷茫，不知道怎么下手，后在贴吧看到一关于处理这个问题的解决方案，简单高效，软件中心的历史里面，卸载掉 …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 没有一个人的记性，好到可以作个成功的说谎者——林肯 
<nyfair> 朱军，我喜欢萝莉
<nyfair> 打倒G婊殖民主义！
<nyfair> 世风日下，老司机不古
<jiero> ny
<jiero> nyfair:  我也喜欢萝莉了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 太失败了。
<jiero> 朱军
<nyfair> 古之人，损一毫利天下，不与也；悉天下奉一身，不取也。人人不损一毫，人人不利天下，天下治矣。
<happyaron> 妈蛋饿死我了饿死我了饿死我了！！！！！！！
<yunfan> 上午说没事 结果马上就来事了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这是杨子的理论哈
<yunfan> 不过扬子和墨子 都比儒家好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 很多人喷杨朱的
<happyaron> cherrot: 不在家好好陪妹子登毛线vpn啊你
<happyaron> cherrot: 俩妹子还不够你陪吗。lol
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/07/16/much-much-richer.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 太天真了，有钱人其实比我们想像中更有钱
<onlylove_> happyaron: 刚吃饭回来，好饱
<imtxc> cherrot: 大清早8点登毛vpn啊你
<happyaron> onlylove_: 妹的……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 妹的
<nyfair> 为什么妹子的平均智商如此之低
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我定的外卖刚到，饿死了
<happyaron> 吃饭吃饭，再不吃饭上不了班了妈蛋的。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 妹子平均智商啊，被恋爱的妹子拉低了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 跟那个没关系
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我说的是常态
<onlylove_> nyfair: 常态不低吧？
<nyfair> 那换个话题
<happyaron> 全世界最大的裂缝产生器在中国的北京，之前，中国的防御完全暴露在盟军的间谍卫星之下，后来实验室得到尤里的帮助，于是裂缝产生器得以诞生，与盟军不同的是，中国的裂缝产生器不但可以屏蔽间谍卫星，而且其PM2.5的遮罩层可以消耗来犯盟军步兵的生命值。
<cherrot> happyaron: 昨天广州公交爆炸了我有毛办法 cc imtxc
<nyfair> cherrot: 安拉胡阿克巴
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吧苦命的孩纸。
 * adam8157 妈蛋我要租个能做饭的一居每天吃牛排
<happyaron> adam8157: 换房子
<happyaron> 不行了真吃饭去了。
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40350
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Adobe和Google推出开源字体思源黑体
<onlylove_> nyfair: 坐等评测，adobe和google两个名声不好的公司的字体
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对了，你要不去申请张渣打的卡玩玩？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 申请那做啥
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我看挺好看的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我连渣打在哪都不知道
<imtxc> onlylove_: 在线
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我的意思是，论实用性，我还不如申请建行的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 四大行好歹网点多
<jiero> nyfair: 果然还是 adobe 和 google 有钱。。。有羊毛可以拔下来
<imtxc> onlylove_: 要网点干嘛
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我觉得放心，花旗我都觉得比渣打靠谱
<nyfair> jiero: 等我评测，我刚好需要这种，花园明朝毕竟太大了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这有啥不靠谱的，是他们借给你钱
<nyfair> jiero: 不过最近几天使用花园明朝，整体感觉非常好
<imtxc> onlylove_: 又不是你给他们存钱
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你还怕它跑路不成？
 * imtxc 希望我持有信用卡的这几家银行全都破产
<nyfair> jiero: 名字都叫adobe-font，跟g婊有啥关系？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没觉得卡面多好，不过感觉单标比招行的双标好
<imtxc> onlylove_: 现在新的卡好像还真的都成了单标了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 估计visa和银联掐的结果吧，visa走visa，银联走银联
<onlylove_> imtxc: 双标的话visa那边不愿意
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不是
<imtxc> onlylove_: AE 和 master 也成了单标了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那就不知道了，如果新卡是单标可以考虑下
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不过说起来，AE 的那个标，比银联的还要丑
<onlylove_> imtxc: 嗯
 * adam8157 孤也在等单标卡
<onlylove_> adam8157: 你的信用卡到期，招行给你的新卡就是单标的了吧？
<onlylove_> adam8157: 或者你打电话给招行小妹，问下能换不
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这体积不比花园明朝小啊
<adam8157> onlylove_: 等明年, 明年双标卡就死了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，体积是体积，人装的字多不是，看效果
<nyfair> onlylove_: 嗯
<onlylove_> adam8157: 就是说，明年所有卡都单标咯
<onlylove_> adam8157: 申请新卡，会给两张咯？
<adam8157> onlylove_: 不一定, 应该不
<onlylove_> adam8157: 那双标卡死啦还发？
<onlylove_> adam8157: 百足之虫死而不僵？
<adam8157> onlylove_: 工行就发过双标EMV IC卡, 奇葩的存在
<onlylove_> adam8157: imtxc我其实只是觉得VISA标好看而已，我目前暂时用不到VISA
<nyfair> onlylove_: 效果这种人各有喜好，wqy虽然我喜欢黑，但说白了也就字少了点，作为免费字体整体并不算太差
<nyfair> onlylove_: 湾湾的uming系列实在丑的不能直视
<nyfair> onlylove_: 上回华文给ubuntu kylin提供字体还有湾湾跑去ubuntu论坛骂华文的授权协议
<nyfair> 巨硬和苹果都出钱找华文设计字体，免费给还有人叫真是奇葩
<imtxc> onlylove_: adam8157 现在申请的新出的双币卡种都是给两张的
<tmick> it  o
<imtxc> onlylove_: 比如，民生全币种，花旗
<nyfair> imtxc: 我也想要全币种了，民生的怎么样？
<tmick> It  is  good after study
<imtxc> 基娃好久没来啊，我还打算问问他之前买的那个可以装黑苹果的超级本怎么样呢
<imtxc> nyfair: 民生只看社保，缴费基数 6k 以上妥妥下，额度6.5w 起步
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈
<imtxc> nyfair: 要是有护照之类的进件儿您就是妥妥的优质客户啦
<nyfair> imtxc: 我有L1，优质乎？
<jiero> adam8157:  imadper 最近没来呢
<imtxc> nyfair: 非常优质
<imtxc> 话说 L1 和 H1B 哪个屌
<nyfair> imtxc: 哪里申请？
<nyfair> H1B吧
<nyfair> L1跨国公司的普通员工用得而已
<imtxc> nyfair: 在线，预约业务员
<nyfair> imtxc: 我自己需要哪些资料
<imtxc> nyfair: 或者打他家客服电话，会给你你附近的卡中心电话
 * nyfair 懒，不想折腾，最好上门服务
<imtxc> nyfair: 工牌儿，身份证、社保卡、L1
<nyfair> onlylove_: SourceHanSans.ttf is not a valid font file
<imtxc> nyfair: 是上门服务啊
<adam8157> jiero: 你要咨询情感问题?
<imtxc> 民生的业务员是我见过最喜欢拍照的，拍楼，拍人，还合影自拍。。。
 * adam8157 求L1
<nyfair> adam8157: 你又不去粑粑国，c社英国会社
<onlylove_> L1是啥
 * adam8157 求L1
<onlylove_> imtxc: 招行也拍
<imtxc> nyfair: 申请的时候别选错了，民生那个全币种和多币种一模一样
<sevk> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你说的是新出的，然后老卡还是双标？
<nyfair> imtxc: 多币种也Ok,有日元美元就够了
<imtxc> 等我出狱
<jiero> adam8157: 哈哈
<jiero> adam8157:  要学英语了，你告诉我怎么快速学会英语吧，10天内。
 * adam8157 昨天去吃日料, 收银员换了个POS才刷成功VISA单标
<imtxc> nyfair: 多币种是以前的卡，双标，你可以选 JCB，master，visa, 是金卡，新出的叫全币种， 一张AE一张银联都是单标，白金卡
<imtxc> cc onlylove_ ^^
<adam8157> jiero: 我eng没你好吧, 你au待好多年
<imtxc> 但是卡面设计一模一样
<imtxc> sevk: å¼±
<imtxc> sevk: 我哪里刷屏了
<jiero> adam8157:  不是啊，我的英语很差的
<nyfair> imtxc: 你不明白我需求啊，那种卡我还是没法用
<nyfair> imtxc: 我就要个能刷日元的jcb
<imtxc> nyfair: 那妥妥的去中行办得了
<imtxc> nyfair: 也是在线申请，不过下卡之后得去网点领卡来着
<imtxc> 民生还外币是个悲剧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 招行的JCB分日币和美元
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我网上查到只有美元啊
<imtxc> 有人喜欢民生的入门白金是为了起步6.5w 的额度
<imtxc> nyfair: 招财猫
<imtxc> nyfair: 就是日元
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你确定有日元我今天就去了
<imtxc> nyfair: 招财猫啊，我确定，手头就有，你有啥要问的我可以帮你问问客服
<nyfair> 手头那张建行的太烂了，不想用了
<imtxc> nyfair: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/200912/t20091230_932403.html
<sevk> imtxc: ⇪ 中银招财猫信用卡
<nyfair> imtxc: 能刷dmm河蟹物否？
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 都好多啊
<imtxc> 我没刷过，估计客服也会说自己没刷过
<jiero> 浦发入门白金才 5W 额度
<imtxc> jiero: P
<imtxc> jiero: 我的浦发白金，入门的时候才给了我3.1w
<jiero> imtxc: 不是我的。
<jiero> imtxc:  但是我看到了。
<jiero> imtxc: 我去申请，不给
<nyfair> imtxc: 看上去不错，正好符合需求
<jiero> imtxc:  说明你收入 3.1w啦
<jiero> imtxc:  果然可以黑你
<imtxc> nyfair: 是吧，蓝色的普卡卡面挺好看
<imtxc> 不过这种竖版卡卡号和名字都是印刷上去的，不是压上去的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装HP打印机驱动hplip-3.14.6.run出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462012 安装时，需要一些DEPENDENCIES，如下 Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes python-qt4-dbus' PleRunning 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes python-qt4-dbus' Please wait, this may take several minutes... Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume
<^k^>  ─> -yes python-qt4' Please wait, this may take several minutes... Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes python-notify' Please wait, this may take several minutes... Runn …
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿我还是不去了，事情有点多忙不过来。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 不管我们已经观察到多少只白天鹅，都不能确立“所有天鹅皆为白色”的理论。只要看见一只黑天鹅就可以驳倒它。——卡尔·波普尔 
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我也忘了是不是记错了，好像当时说的是工行的卡
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那天讨论JCB来着
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> onlylove_: 只爱
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须remote壕
<huntxu> imtxc: 妹子壕
<imtxc> huntxu: 万人斩壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<huntxu> whipleg: 多妹子壕
<imtxc> happyaron: remote 壕
<happyaron> imtxc: remote 壕是专属 huntxu 的
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个名号不能用我身上
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛我有个问题要问你
<huntxu> nyfair: 如果你是个女的的话，被人推倒过吗
<onlylove_> 度娘居然把51credit排在工行头上
<huntxu> happyaron: 我是不是把你一直想问的问题问出来了
<jiero> huntxu:  呃。这个有关系么。
 * imtxc 搬板凳儿看答案
<huntxu> jiero: 你不够八卦
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。不在意啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 蓉蓉比你不知道八卦到哪里去了
<huntxu> 我和他谈笑风生
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.icbc.com.cn/ICBC/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E5%8D%A1%E7%89%87%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C/%E6%A0%87%E5%87%86%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97/%E6%A0%87%E5%87%86%E9%87%91%E6%99%AE%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6JCB%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6jcb%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1.htm
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 卡片世界－信用卡－中国工商银行中国网站
<onlylove_> nyfair: 工行的，记错了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 招行不清楚
<jusss> 答案出来了吗
<jiero> ooo为啥发私信了。
 * jiero 一直以为自己能压抑一切感情的。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 信用卡壕，我有个问题你帮我解答下，就是卡上的那个激光标，为啥有的双标没，有的双标有啊
<huntxu> jiero: 我向来认为你没有感情这回事
<imtxc> onlylove_: 银联的都有，哪个没有
<onlylove_> imtxc: 看招行的卡面，双标visa的没
<imtxc> onlylove_: 链接？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我还没见过没标儿的
<jiero> huntxu: 对，只有好奇心
<onlylove_> imtxc: https://ccclub.cmbchina.com/CrdCardApply/LoginChannelSelect.aspx?cardsel=8341&WT.mc_id=
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡-在线申请首页
<imtxc> onlylove_: 额
<jiero> huntxu:  哦，还有责任感 - 自己的思维规则
<imtxc> onlylove_: 左边这个故宫的标，是银联的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 双标的激光标会在背面，但是会是visa的那个标
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我记得visa的是一只鸟啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对，在背面
<eexp> imtxc: 乱说的吧
<imtxc> https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&hl=en&authuser=0&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=753&q=%E6%8B%9B%E8%A1%8C+%E5%92%8C%E5%8D%A1&oq=%E6%8B%9B%E8%A1%8C+%E5%92%8C%E5%8D%A1&gs_l=img.3..0i12i24l3.2139.6502.0.6980.4.4.0.0.0.0.462.1163.2-3j0j1.4.0....0...1ac..49.img..0.4.1157.8aZeAhY4OKs#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=lgbV_uqdxgpubM%253A%3BOcTLVR_C-Q8VXM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fpic5.997788.com%252Fpic_sear
<imtxc> ch%252F00%252F20%252F63%252F95%252Fse20639581a.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.7788jk.com%252F60067%252Fsearch_124_20639581.html%3B500%3B375
<imtxc> eexp: 不是乱说啊
<imtxc> eexp: 本来就在背面
<imtxc> onlylove_: 就是单币银联卡，都有故宫那个标在背面的啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 哈哈哈
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我又没信用卡
<imtxc> onlylove_: 所以啊，你问我，我的答案就是”在背面“啊
<jiero> freeflying: 推荐一个旅行箱吧
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
<jiero> onlylove_: 我马上就和你一养了。
<jiero> onlylove_: 一样
 * hamo momo jiero 
<freeflying> jiero: tumi
<freeflying> jiero: rowa
<jiero> freeflying:  都不准超过 300RMB啊。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 美旅专卖店找特价，之前260买了一个质量还不错的。
<freeflying> jiero: 用个蛇皮袋吧
<happyaron> 蛇皮袋+10086
<adam8157> hamo: 穿衣服穿鞋了么?
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40353
<hamo> adam8157: 穿了。。。但是发现没牌子
<jiero> happyaron:  呃。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么在Outlook中Ctrl+F代表转发而不是查找
<hamo> freeflying: 壕
<adam8157> hamo: 去借啊
<hamo> adam8157: 走之前再说
<freeflying> hamo: 壕蛤蟆
<onlylove_> jiero: 什么意义
<onlylove_> jiero: 一样
<onlylove_> imtxc: 初审没过不算被拒是吧？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 算啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你说的哪家
<jiero> freeflying:  蛇皮袋不好啊，没轮子；前天我哥说我不花钱，也就没想法去赚钱
<jiero> onlylove_: 我马上就没有信用卡了呗
<onlylove_> imtxc: 招商的
<onlylove_> jiero: 没有就没有吧
<jiero> onlylove_:  招商的。
<imtxc> jiero: 你要注销？
<imtxc> jiero: 赞
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那那个3个月是累计的么
<jiero> imtxc:  因为要离开公司，不是应该注销么？
<imtxc> jiero: 为什么
<imtxc> onlylove_: 3个月是扯
<imtxc> onlylove_: 上次的业务员给你名片没有，你说过来再办一张
<onlylove_> imtxc: 比方说，3个月后才可以申请，然后我3个月内申请了，不接受，算怎么回事
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，不是说公司办的么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 上次的是在vmware，现在我搬家了
<imtxc> jiero: 管它呢，你用你的就是了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 刚不小心把手机摔了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 屏朝下……
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。这样啊，关键是绑定的储蓄卡也可以迁移么？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 玻璃碎了？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 磕到石头上就赞了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 给你介绍一家修玻璃的？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 路边的业务员靠谱吗？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 基本靠谱
<onlylove_> happyaron: 没，膜花了
<happyaron> :)
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 14.04下amd双显卡交火的笔记本认不到独显 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462015 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8650G] 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8750M] 在AMD CCC里能看到独显，但
<^k^>  ─> 是显示的是未知显示器。我想切换到独显，要怎么做啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wengdunliang — 2014-07-16 13:59
<imtxc> jiero: 自己手动还款呗
<imtxc> jiero: 支付宝之类的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哦，那我下次班车路过的时候去找他聊天
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我司班车不是每辆都从那个路口走
<imtxc> onlylove_: 西二旗地铁站老有交行和招行的
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。也是。
<onlylove_> imtxc: A口那边
<imtxc> onlylove_: 南口这边
<imtxc> onlylove_: B 口
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我司班车司机不一样停的位置不一样
<jiero> imtxc:  3000元，好无聊的，需要5000元以上才好
<onlylove_> imtxc: B现在没了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 现在在A
<imtxc> onlylove_: 有的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我每天下班走过去我不知道？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我也走过啊
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我从通勤车那个桥下走啊
<imtxc> 真有，就在卖丝袜的旁白你
<imtxc> 卖丝袜的旁边
<onlylove_> imtxc: 然后上桥，然后就往B走了，再往前才是A呢
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对对对
<imtxc> onlylove_: 在味多美的门前
<onlylove_> imtxc: 卖丝袜的？那边不是买毛豆的么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 好久没见了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我最近几次都是在A那边见的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 刚用力刮了下，然后发现膜其实也没花……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不过脏东西粘的比较结实
<yunfan> onlylove_: ntp用哪个server好点?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我都随便搜个用的
<onlylove_> yunfan: time.nist.gov？
<imtxc> 帽子的那个呗
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=34yskDc4-BLjsltxHCoh4JbYxT7nHbkRmp7C3fQG1rVNU_zMQJbaqRTtn0Rg_tDrjHLRtDRrp9-WkkJFBTAN6K
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 请问公网内有没有稳定可用免费的NTP服务器？_百度知道
<happyaron> onlylove_: 赞
<happyaron> yunfan: cn.pool.ntp.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: CERNET东北地区中心路由器流量MRTG分析图 (@ ntp.org)
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Google中日韩字体Noto Sans CJK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462016 转自 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_9c079b040102uxdq.html 不复制图片了，看起来不错。哪位下载完了挂个墙内的下载地址来。 使用中文、日文、韩文的人口约占世界人口的四分之一。Google一直致力于为包括中
<^k^>  ─> 日韩用户在内的世界各种语言用户提供高品质的信息服务。为此，Google携手Adobe为中日韩用户开发了一款优秀的免费字体：Noto Sans …
<happyaron> yunfan: 210.72.145.44 这个不知道能不能用了，国家授时中心
<yuki_ryoko> 话说现在不能用compiz了么
<yunfan> happyaron: 不知道这个是否就是 cn.pool.ntp.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nginx HTTP Server on Funtoo Linux (@ ntp.org)
<yunfan> 话说 ntpd这种要时刻在跑的service 应该研究下他的代码 看看有没有bug
<yunfan> 有的话就爽了
<jiero> http://qiang.suning.com/rps-web/rp/showActivity_813972.htm
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 奥林巴斯 数码相机 TG-3 黑_超值抢购_苏宁易购
<jiero> freeflying:  国内货比亚马逊美国多，但是贵 $100
<freeflying> jiero: tumi? rowa?
<jiero> freeflying:  不是，相机
<jiero> freeflying: 也可以从美国买那些的说。
<jiero> freeflying: 合适的么。
<jiero> freeflying: 不想用。。。我1年也就用1两次。。。
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=462016&p=3094942#p3094942
<nyfair> 这种文章一定要去打脸
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google中日韩字体Noto Sans CJK - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 南风夜雨
<imtxc> jiero: 这么贵的卡片
<jiero> imtxc:  卡片贵的不是能上 6000 么
<jiero> imtxc: "You can shoot 100 images at 5fps - which is very impressive"
<yunfan> 感觉现代计算机的字库思路 对汉字不利
<yunfan> 没办法造字了 欧美人倒是很容易造词
<whipleg> nyfair: 那个连接上好像是有人在打你的脸?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不光汉字，阿拉伯文啥的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 日本人倒是省事了，直接拿假名音译
<yunfan> onlylove_: 嗯 总之古代人可以随便造字 现代信息时代反而没办法了
<yunfan> 因为字库里没有 别人那根本显示不出来
<whipleg> qiao: 首席早.
<yunfan> 也许以后性能进一步提高 可以用在canvas上执行笔划脚本的方式来绘制汉字
<onlylove_> yunfan: pdf咯，PDF可以携带字体
<yunfan> 那样就又可以造字了
<qiao> whipleg: 壕早。。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 普通人谁会做字体文件啊
<jiero> yunfan:  反正各种标准里都没中国人参加。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 中国人不在意这些，反正不会留给我赚钱用。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 中国人忙着赚钱和吃饭
<jiero> onlylove_:  单一要求的民族哈。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就算是已有的汉字，很多也显示不了啊，比方那个四个繁体的龙摞在一起的字
<jiero> onlylove_: 世界上需求最单一的文明民族 - 汉族
<jiero> 天下一桶
<onlylove_> jiero: 别打自己脸了
<onlylove_> jiero: 你去看下史记·酷吏列传就知道了
<onlylove_> jiero: 各种糟糕的酷刑的花样翻新
<jiero> onlylove_:  个人玩的，宣传的是大一统
<jiero> onlylove_: 几千万分之一，的直接斩首了
<onlylove_> jiero: 大一统你妹，我的是我的，你的还是我的
<jiero> onlylove_:  靠，你敢不用筷子，不用筷子能吃中餐？
<jiero> onlylove_: 中餐都是做出来用筷子吃的。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你每次反驳我，都反驳不到点子上
<jiero> 。
<jiero> onlylove_:  恩。我找广大人民需求，你出个人关注点。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我是说这种思路嘛
<yunfan> onlylove_: 就算把所有汉字都包含进去 你还是发明不了新的
<jiero> onlylove_: 好比你就喜欢吃马鼻肉，我说马身子肉
<jiero> yunfan: 所以赋予新的含义和组合，越来越是复杂
<yunfan> 发个顺丰到福州 22 看来确实比其他的贵一点
<jiero> yunfan: 人类没有几年就被机器人取代了
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 宣传的是大一统，然后咯？看唐？藩镇割据，节度使？幽云十六州？
<jiero> onlylove_:  所以，尽量的搞能统一的文化就统一掉
<onlylove_> jiero: 看周？春秋战国乱悠悠？
<onlylove_> jiero: 春秋五霸，战国七雄？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你们两个聊哪个话题
<jiero> onlylove_:  哦哦哦，你在否认大家都想统一么。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 大一统的问题
<jiero> onlylove_: 没能力不代表不想要
<onlylove_> jiero: 你仔细想下，你想要的真的是统一？
<onlylove_> jiero: 而不是一个稳定的生活？
<onlylove_> jiero: 你知道巴别塔否
<jiero> onlylove_:  当然不是要稳定的生活，而是要比别人好的生活 ~
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有个毛一统不一统的
<yunfan> 只要生活好就行
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你比 jiero清楚多了
<yunfan> 一统只是增强了某些独裁者的力量而已
<yunfan> 独裁者可以用这边人的对付那边的人
<yunfan> 用那边的人对付这边的人 从而维持自己的统治
<jiero> onlylove_: 要稳定的生活，这不单一么。
<jiero> onlylove_:  。
<jiero> onlylove_: 我说的是需求单一。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你天天吃米饭，不想偶尔换下馒头？
<jiero> 跑那么远
<onlylove_> jiero: 不腻味？
<jiero> onlylove_:  你看很多人都不腻。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 我天天用linux干活，回家还用windows玩游戏呢
<jiero> onlylove_:  你不是正常人。
<yunfan> jiero: 首先 腻味不腻味 并非你说了算
<onlylove_> jiero: 你要学会透过现象看本质
<jiero> onlylove_:  。。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。。
<yunfan> jiero: onlylove_ 是否觉得米饭腻味 应该他自己说的才算 不是你说他腻味他就腻味
<jiero> yunfan:  我说的是他只能代表他自己。。。
<jiero> lol
<sennn> 大家好呀!
<yunfan> jiero: 你这种逻辑就好像某组织说  xxx对大家不好 所以为了大家好 我要管制xxx
<jiero> 。。。。。。。
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:11
<jiero> 不扯了。
<yunfan> 比如说在网吧通宵不好 所以我要管制网吧通宵
<yunfan> 看av不好 所以我要打击这个
<jiero> yunfan:  开车不好，我要打击这个
<jiero> 让大家都开飞机
<yunfan> jiero: 吃饭不好 我要打击这个
<yunfan> 让大家都吃屎
<sennn> 吃屎的孩子,咱能換個話題不...
<NoIE> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40350
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Adobe和Google推出开源字体思源黑体
<nyfair> whipleg: 干货都没有，也敢打我脸？你看民逗天天在github上喷我，奈何？
<nyfair> 那货的微博名字叫google黑板报，这屁股都坐定了也好意思出来说客观？
<onlylove_> yunfan: suse的rsyslog服务默认是装的还是没装的？为啥没找到rsyslog.d
<sman007> 我的一块硬盘，前段时间好好的，显示是这样/dev/sda1,/dev/sda2,/dev/sda3 ，用lilo和dd制作过USB启动，不小心把分区表破坏了，之后用testdisk深度搜索恢复后，变成这样了ev/sda1 ,/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdb2，特来请教
<nyfair> 最近有各种打脸的
<eexp> https://www.google.com/get/noto/pkgs/NotoSansSChinese-hinted.zip 谁可以下载下来
<nyfair> 昨天不是有人拿了张facebook上日本工程师的截图喷老罗的锤子手机么？
<nyfair> 结果那段facebook的日文原文是在评价小米在中国成功的营销模式
<whipleg> mu
<nyfair> eexp: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/source-han-sans.adobe/SourceHanSansOTC-1.000.zip
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=96.78 MiB ; type=application/octet-stream
<whipleg> eexp: 我能下载呀
<whipleg> eexp: dcc给你?
<itrufeng> http://itrufeng.com/download/Noto.zip
<^k^> itrufeng: ⇪ 长度=133.23 MiB ; type=application/zip
<itrufeng>  所有的字体
<itrufeng> 拿去吧
<nyfair> 看不管锤子手机没问题，正常人都看不惯，自己日文不识一个还要拿日本人说的话黑老罗，那就是自己蠢了
<itrufeng> 包括你那个三星韩国日本的
<imtxc> 锤子手机那个抓拍功能的设计我觉得很赞啊
<eexp> whipleg: 没网盘？
<whipleg> eexp: 没有.
<eexp> nyfair: .. sf也慢
<whipleg> eexp: dcc给你?
<eexp> 内网，基本不能dcc
<itrufeng> eexp: http://itrufeng.com/download/Noto.zip 包含你那个字体。我刚下载的。
<nyfair> eexp: 很快啊，几秒钟就下完了
<whipleg> eexp: 哦.
<eexp> @@
<nyfair> eexp: 度娘云
<nyfair> 离线
<eexp> itrufeng: 在下了。你这速度很快啊
<nyfair> 啊逗逼字体我还是信得过的
<itrufeng> eexp: 嗯 自己买的服务器
<eexp> 应该比较好的字体
<eexp> itrufeng: ++++
<nyfair> itrufeng: 壕，求日文vpn
<eexp> 又变慢了。lol
<nyfair> eexp: 度娘云离线
<itrufeng> nyfair: 我的ip
<eexp> nyfair: 没关系。 itrufeng 这的可以
<eexp> 不稳定。当时最高有11M.。。  itrufeng
<eexp> 但是
<itrufeng> eexp: 我这里最高21M
<eexp> 咋这么快。真猛
<eexp> 准备开视频网站？ lol
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kTj0pcr
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SourceHanSansOTC-1.000.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<eexp> itrufeng: 你这是全套啊。
<sman007> 我的一块硬盘，前段时间好好的，显示是这样/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdb2,/dev/sdb3 ，用lilo和dd制作过USB启动，不小心把分区表破坏了，之后用testdisk深度搜索恢复后，变成这样了/dev/sdb1 ,/dev/sdc1,/dev/sdc2，显示成两块硬盘了，请教是怎么回事
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我没用过suse
<yunfan> itrufeng: 21M 难道是H+网络
<imtxc> itrufeng: 牛牛
<imtxc> 404 啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这个大忽悠啊 上次叫我加你qq 结果那个邮箱地址是禁止加的
<NoIE> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<itrufeng> imtxc: ?
<nyfair> yunfan: 没有啊
<nyfair> yunfan: nyfair@qq.com
<eexp> NoIE: ... 哪里找出来的哦
<yunfan> nyfair: 就是这个 该账户设置不可使用辅助账户查找
<nyfair> yunfan: 一直有人加我，怎么可能禁止道德
<nyfair> 什么叫辅助账户
<NoIE> eexp: 用谷歌搜索图片时偶尔发现的。
<nyfair> vim插件怎么加载？
<yunfan> nyfair: 我刚才还试了 不行
<nyfair> 丢进autoload文件夹下？
<yunfan> 你这个大片子
<nyfair> yunfan: 你怎么加的？
<nyfair> yunfan: ...给我，我加你
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 你想反钓我的信息
<yunfan> 我抓个图给你看
<nyfair> yunfan: 有病呢，你加我qq还不是为了人肉我
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 上次撒谎是什么时候来着。。。
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1301913  nyfair
<yunfan> 哪里有 我是真心实意要加你的 因为人肉过程中发现你懂的语言太多了
<yunfan> 还会反汇编 比ee高级
<yunfan> 但是我也得提防  动刀者必死于刀下这种事
<kingbo> 人肉。。。只喜欢牛肉的说
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么样 那图可不是我伪造的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40355
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | KDE Plasma 5.0发布
<onlylove_> KDE Plasma 5在7月15日发布，基于Qt 5和KDE Frameworks 5，改进了HiDPI显示器的支持
<onlylove_> 可以用高分屏的节奏么？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 洗发水可以删掉qt4了么？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我不用洗发水啊，不清楚嘞
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你可以不装qt4呗，除非你的程序依赖qt4
<yunfan> nyfair: 大片子
<nyfair> onlylove_: 没啊，我自己写得程序依赖qt5，所以我想扔掉qt4
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你可以试试咯，装个不依赖qt的wm酒是了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然后单装qt5
<nyfair> onlylove_: kde5不是号称基于qt5么？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 一直openbox没啥感觉不好的，除了i18n的乱码……
<onlylove_> nyfair: 所以你要装K5？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那装下试试咯
<nyfair> onlylove_: 没有linux啊，已经卸载多年
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦对了，qt支持windows。忘了
<nyfair> 麻蛋，vim怎么打开文件？
<nyfair> 怎么退出
<nyfair> 这坑爹玩意是给人用的？
<yunfan> 我想起来另外一个旁路人肉的方法了
<yunfan> 之前qq群数据曾经泄露 有人搞了个amazon ec2来提供在线搜索 可以看一个人在哪些群里 以及群里有哪些人
<yunfan> 这个简直是社会关系分析的利器
<nyfair> yunfan: vim怎么打开文件？
<nyfair> adam8157: vim怎么加载.vim插件
<nyfair> onlylove_: vim怎么退出
<adam8157> ....
<yunfan> nyfair: 你先加我小号再说
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不是esc狂按，然后:q么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 没保存会提示，需要保存就:wq或者:x 不需要就:q!
<yunfan> 先去超市混下
<nyfair> VIM - Vi IMproved
<nyfair> version 7.3
<nyfair> by Bram Moolenaar et al.
<nyfair> Vim is open source and freely distributable
<nyfair> 我就看到这些，然后按什么
<onlylove_> nyfair: ：e好像是
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我都是vim文件名的
<nyfair> 我按了e，然后这些字都没了，光标所在处多了个e
<nyfair> 然后再怎么用？
<onlylove_> nyfair: :e 文件路径/文件名
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你用的啥，gvim?
<nyfair> vim.exe
<onlylove_> nyfair: 命令前面的冒号不要丢了
<onlylove_> adam8157: 你用过windows的vim加载插件吗？我从来没用过插件的说
<nyfair> unable to open swap file for C:\xx.oo
<nyfair> ...
<adam8157> onlylove_: 三年前的事情 不记得了...
<nyfair> press Enter or type command to continue
<jiero> 今天看到了以前要求照相的漂亮姑娘庆生 26岁生日。 想起了她以前用的相机就是13000级别的。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你要打开毛线文件啊？
<onlylove_> nyfair: vim c:\xx.oo
<nyfair> onlylove_: 让我修改vim的语法高亮文件，我又什么办法
<onlylove_> nyfair: 打开vim的话，就 :e c:\xx.oo
<TreeTop> 传说中的windows版vim ?
<nyfair> 对啊，然后就说unable to open swap file
<onlylove_> permission？
<onlylove_> 你有权限编辑否
<nyfair> 我是administrator
<nyfair> 好了 vim c:\xx.oo,我打开了
<nyfair> 然后怎么加载.vim插件
<adam8157> nyfair: http://www.acfun.com/v/ac1276153
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 寄生兽 预告 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam8157> 这漫画你应该看过
<nyfair> adam8157: 教我怎么用.vim插件
<yunfan> adam8157: 啥 宅基地网站？
<yunfan> adam8157: 是搞宅基地流转的嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: :source foo.vim?
<nyfair> adam8157: foo.vim放在哪里
<adam8157> nyfair: 就一次的话哪都行吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 一直的话就.vim/plugin ?
<adam8157> 大暴雨???
<adam8157> whipleg: 为啥我手机显示"大暴雨"
<whipleg> adam8157: 哦, 那我收拾收拾回家了
<nyfair> 好累，是不是先要改vimrc啥的？
<adam8157> nyfair: vim学习曲线高 你别猴急嘛
<nyfair> 擦，我知道了，直接放到syntax目录下就好
<nyfair> 我真是太聪明了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我根本不想学这玩意，只想早点下班
<huntxu> 聪明的牛牛
<adam8157> 聪明的牛牛
<adam8157> nyfair: 窝今天在家看美剧
<jiero> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你又嫌新办公室太小了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 已经换了200平的你还不满足
 * yunfan 最恨阿蛋这种土豪了 长得比我高  比我帅 还比我有钱
 * huntxu 最恨阿蛋这种土豪了 长得比我高  比我帅 还比我有钱
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu 抱抱 yunfan 抱抱 adam8157
<eexp> huntxu: 蛋蛋搬到楼顶办公了？
<eexp> 200平。多大啊
<huntxu> eexp: 跟你家衣帽间差不多大小
<adam8157> huntxu: 广东流行衣帽间?
 * jiero ………………………………
<adam8157> yunfan: 还比你瘦
<yunfan> adam8157: 确实比我受
<thecoldfire> 最小的vi，比如busybox里的那个，是否有可能语法高亮，有人试过没
<adam8157> 原来一罐红牛只顶两倍浓缩咖啡, 原来爱尔兰咖啡有害健康....
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。管那么多，按一个月的量来
<jiero> adam8157: 难道你还有喝固定饮料的习惯么。
 * jiero 每次都是乱选
<onlylove_> thecoldfire: 那个如果是vi-tiny的话，不支持语法高亮
<adam8157> jiero: 健怡可乐, 美式咖啡, 红牛
<thecoldfire> onlylove_: sad
 * adam8157 有一次喝加强版红牛 结果出糗
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  哈哈
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Adobe和Google推出开源字体思源黑体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462019 Adobe与Google 宣布 推出一款新的开源字体 思源黑体 ，有七种字体粗细（ExtraLight、Light、Normal、Regular、Medium、Bold 和 Heavy），完全支持日文、韩文、繁体中文和简体中文，还包括来自 Source Sans字体家族
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 整个人都萌萌哒？
<nyfair> 这文章比刚才那个g婊的软文正常多了
<mylittlepony> 蛤蛤
<mylittlepony> 这字体我试过了，用在小屏幕上还不错
<mylittlepony> 中文应该ok，等下班之后找点小黄油去试试日文还有特殊字符
<chendy> 好看，回家试试
<eexp> 中文长了。不是方块
<sennn> 哇嘎嘎嘎
<jiero> eexp 应该的 所以我用正黑
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 年轻人
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 喝完红牛看女上司是不是感觉都不一样了？
<mylittlepony> jiero: win7繁中预设的那个正黑？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 我老板是一米八五的男人...
<jiero> mylittlepony: ？
<jiero> mylittlepony: 不知道那是什么
<TreeTop> mylittlepony:    /)
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 不是贵司发博客那个老女人么？
<adam_magic_pack> mylittlepony: ,,,
<jiero> 难道是 web font 进展的前兆？
<leavfin> 文泉是不是已經死了
<jiero> leavfin: 是的。
<mylittlepony> 被g婊剽窃成droidsans fallback了
<jiero> leavfin: 终于有粗体了。。。
<jiero> mylittlepony: 。。。
<jiero> mylittlepony: 是你啊。。。
<mylittlepony> android的汉字全都是开源字体，然后改个名字
<jiero> 。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 今天收入98, 花掉229
 * jiero 摸摸 mylittlepony
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  今天我发工资了。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  2630
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  壕啊。你光是利息一天就 98
<mylittlepony> 壕啊。你光是利息一天就 98
<leavfin> 文泉死了，誰來接他大旗
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下翻墙软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462020 我现在无法访问google,有没有什么好的翻墙软件？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-07-16 17:05
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 果然和我估计的差别不大，昨天我是不是估计你有 60万。
<jiero> lol
<mylittlepony> leavfin: 天朝有华文，11区有花园，欧美有阿逗逼，都免费贡献出来了
<mylittlepony> leavfin: 文泉汉字都没做全
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 98是卖家当得来的
<leavfin> mylittlepony: 開源嗎？華文貌似只是免費
<mylittlepony> leavfin: 开源不是义务，华文的质量放在那里，你开源的去找个来。
<mylittlepony> 巨硬苹果都花钱找华文来做
<mylittlepony> g婊不花钱剽窃开源果实
<huntxu> onlylove_: 摸过交换机的大拿，快出来
<leavfin> mylittlepony: 區別還是要搞清楚的,用的話能用就好
<leavfin> 那默認中文字體會改用什麼呢？debian/ubuntu肯定不用華文
<onlylove_> huntxu: 啥事
<onlylove_> leavfin: 没办法，自己搞吧，不是有non-free包么
<mylittlepony> leavfin: cjk又不是只有中文，要换得大家一起讨论
<huntxu> onlylove_: 刚听有个人说，三层交换会默认开转发是真的假的
<onlylove_> huntxu: 这事你还是问CCIE蛙吧，我摸过归摸过，没研究那么深
<mylittlepony> 花园明朝字符都全了，不还是什么都没改变
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 花园也是non-free好像
<mylittlepony> onlylove_: 不都扔sourceforge了么
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 记得是个很少见的licence
<huntxu> onlylove_: 基娃这不是不在嘛。。。
<huntxu> whipleg: 问你
<onlylove_> huntxu: 我对交换机的了解是，我这样做，网络通了，OK，从来不关心那些个
<mylittlepony> 花園フォント（花園明朝）は自由かつ無償の漢字フリーフォントです
<whipleg> huntxu: 我不会呀. 我不碰网络
<mylittlepony> 都是free font了，比单纯开源更free吧
<huntxu> whipleg: 哥问
<whipleg> huntxu: 然后呢?
<huntxu> whipleg: 会不会反切啊，没点语言文化
<whipleg> huntxu: 语死早
<huntxu> whipleg: 镜花缘里面，还有句吴郡大老倚闾满盈
<mylittlepony> onlylove_: 阿逗逼那个字体的官网说包含65536个字符，因为最大只支持这些映射。但是花园官网说有将近92000个字符，这不是很矛盾么？
<onlylove_> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1656395477
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Kanji Database Project 日本研究人员做得好专业[花园明朝汉字字体]_山东大学吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 双授权
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 你下载下来看看有的吧？
<mylittlepony> onlylove_: 下载下来就个ttf文件
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 花园明朝体（日本花园大学制作）发布所采用的授权是双授权形式，采用花园字体授权（Hanazono Font License）和SIL开放字体授权（SIL Open Font License）。
<mylittlepony> onlylove_: 我看的是官网，官网说完全自由，无偿使用，我都贴日文原文了
<mylittlepony> 花園フォント（花園明朝）は自由かつ無償の漢字フリーフォントです
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 既然这么说，就应该是了吧……不过debian那群人要求的是opensource？
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 不知道那些人对free的定义和RMS的一样不
<mylittlepony> free font不是更有open source精神么？
<jiero> sil 就够自由了
<onlylove_> mylittlepony: 这个字体的劣势是，太大
<mylittlepony> onlylove_: 那确实
<onlylove_> jiero: 如果sil足够的话，应该可以
<onlylove_> jiero: 但是这个包太大
<mylittlepony> 40Mb的字体太坑爹了
<mylittlepony> 阿逗逼那个17Mb
 * adam_magic_pack 下线打球去
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40357
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 法国博客因写差评被罚款
<onlylove_> 逗
<happyaron> 阿当真壕
<happyaron> 百万的钱放理财里才能收入那么多。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你还真无聊，阿当是真壕的事情这个channel都知道号码
<whipleg> happyaron: ppa能不能开native的arm编译? qemu太慢了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> whipleg: 要去单独和launchpad的人说
<whipleg> happyaron: 哦. webops?
<happyaron> whipleg: #launchpad
<whipleg> happyaron: 好的, thx
<happyaron> :)
<mylittlepony> 阿当壕不是分分钟20w么
<mylittlepony> 上回怎么说的，不是在哀叹要不吃不喝6000年才能赶上盖茨姥爷么
<vtavg2012> 上了一天的课累死了
<vtavg2012> 频道里的人变多了哇
<vtavg2012> \q
<roboo|away> 因为找到了长期挂irc的好方法
<mylittlepony> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3168212657
<^k^> mylittlepony: ⇪ 中国麻将遭遇滑铁卢 完败给欧日联队仅名列37名_天才麻将少女吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40360
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软将大规模裁员，将在芬兰裁掉一千人
<onlylove_> 芬兰，不是nokia的老家么
<onlylove_> 下班
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 虚拟机VMware下安装的ubuntu12.04，改成桥接方式，手动设置静态ip后上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462021 我在VMware下安装了ubuntu12.04版，用nat方式可以上网，但是改成桥接方式，再手动设置静态ip后不能上网。具体过程如下，请大神分析指教： 1.启动
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu前改成桥接方式； 2.启动后在网络设置里将ipv4 setting设置如下： method:manual IP:192.168.0.107（Windows主机是192.168.0.104） 掩码：255. …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin与GitCafe达成战略合作关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462022 为了获得最佳的阅读效果：请前往原文阅读： http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/archives/7013 目前，Deepin 团队与 GitCafe 团队达成战略合作关系，一同促进国内外 Linux 的发展。 双方介绍 Deepin 是一个致力于为全球用户
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毒西瓜 :     从前有位农夫田中中很多西瓜,田中的西瓜常被附近的小孩子偷摘。     农夫很懊恼,终于想出一个办法。于是在田中伫立一块告示牌,上面写著"这里面的西瓜有一颗有毒！ "     当晚！小鬼们依然来到西瓜田边,结果看到告示牌便一轰而散。    
<^k^>  ─> 隔天！农夫看到西瓜填安然无恙,便沾沾自喜。不妙却发现告示牌自多了一行字"现在有两颗了……"
<sman007> 535是几号
<sman007> 那天很特别吗
<TreeTop> sman007: 应该是这一天吧   http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/418/997/c68.jpg
<sman007> ？
<TreeTop> 六月四号咯， 一个月怎么会有35天嘛:P
<TreeTop> sman007: ¤
<sman007> 呵呵，关键是啥事
<sman007> 国内的搜索引擎都不显示，根据相关法律法规和政策，部分搜索结果未予显示。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 学习网络有关的知识 求推荐本书 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462024 最近想网站开发 求各位推荐入门级的书 因为我的网络基础极差 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-07-16 20:27
<sman007> 我知道google算是彻底上不去了
<sman007> 学网络，去这里，www.vants.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蚂蚁网-多维人生，三实而立！ (@ vants.org)
<sman007> 从数据包开始学网络的基础
<TreeTop> sman007: 89年的时候全国爆发过大规模的抗议活动，当年6月4号的时候在北京军队开进城区镇压了这些活动
<sman007> 这跟google啥关系
<sman007> 报料了？
<TreeTop> sman007: 平民伤亡挺多的，共党希望大家不要记恨他，就把这些资料藏起来了:P
<sman007> 藏起来了怎么又被google搞出来了
<sman007> 防盗技术不行？
<mugebjgd> sman007, 因为google不归大陆管
<TreeTop> sman007: 共党的领土只有大陆地区和附属岛屿， 别的地方的相关资料还是可以查阅的
<sman007> 我在以前上不去google的时候，就连到万网上自己的一个服务器上翻墙，我没有国外的服务器，现在怎么上google呢
<sman007> 现在万网的那个服务器翻不出了
<sman007> 又想上google
<sman007> 咋整
<TreeTop> sman007: 随便租个海外的服务器咯
<sman007> 又得花钱阿
<TreeTop> sman007: 免费的午餐容易吃坏肚子 XD
<TreeTop> sman007: 找朋友合租也好啦
<sman007> DG,你有没有，分点流量给XD用用
<yunfan> 结合老外的教材给的数据来看 想在家自制液氮 需要 2900 psi的压强提供 换成公制单位大概是 19 MPa 淘宝上卖的大于10 MPa的 高压空压机是30MPa的 价格3k人民币 看来再多赚点钱 有趣的东西挺多的
<yunfan> freeflying: 候总赞助我点钱吧 我去买个3k的空压机来玩玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要做啥，液冷超频？
<freeflying> yunfan: 空压机有啥好玩得
<yunfan> freeflying: 自制液氮啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 这样那些玩几万设备的人都得求你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 液氮拿来冷却仓库都可以了 呵呵  夏天可以舒服点
<yunfan> onlylove: 对了 还可以用液氮造超导体哈
<freeflying> yunfan: 液氮直接能买到好不
<freeflying> yunfan: http://www.arm.com/zh/about/events/arm-2014.php
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ ARM 2014智能嵌入式开发应用研讨会 - ARM
<yunfan> freeflying: 自己造不更好？
<yunfan> 干嘛要买 自己造直接从空气里提取 空气里70%都是氮气
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助帖：装完14版，不能识别NTFS系统硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462025 错误如下： Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/xjl/24B4C9D4B4C9A91E: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/xjl/24B4C9D4B4C9A91E"' exited with non-zero exi
<^k^>  ─> t status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shut …
<freeflying> yunfan: 效率的问题
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30624.html 给儿子取名字 : 曹操很欣赏孙权,曾说:"生子当若孙仲谋,就我那些孩子,呸！"所以他的儿子取名曹丕。 孙权则很欣赏诸葛亮,所以他的儿子取名孙亮。 刘备却是一直对当年见过的貂蝉念念不忘,所以他的儿子取名刘禅。
<jusss> onlylove: 最近一直失眠，有什么可以帮助入睡的？
<jusss> 不吃药
<onlylove> jusss: 多撸几发
<jusss> onlylove: 总不能每天都做这个吧
<October21> jusss: 你是没累着
<jusss> October21: 嗯
<October21> jusss: 做几个俯卧撑再睡
<jusss> October21: 好主意
<jusss> October21: 你用emacs吗？
<October21> jusss: vi用户
<kerwin> 这么晚了 还有人在么～
<gaowen> hi,有人在么~~来打扰一下~我使用 >> 符号，将echo的内容添加到一个文本文档中。然后将这个过程融入到一个循环中去，并且在循环数量很大，每个循环时间很短~~这样写入txt后，经常会乱码，这是怎么回事？
<MeaCu1pa1> 乱码肯定和循环,echo没关系
<MeaCu1pa1> 应该有别的问题
<MeaCu1pa1> gaowen: 什么是乱码...
<gaowen> 可是单独跑的话，没问题~并且每次乱码出现的位置都不一样~~ft，无法稳定重现
<gaowen> 原本应该是grep筛选出的内容，可是打开后，显示一堆\00\00\00\00\00\00
<MeaCu1pa1> 你是怎么用的,命令是什么样子...
<MeaCu1pa1> 拿什么打开的...
<gaowen> 自带的gedit
<MeaCu1pa1> 直接输出到终端看着,乱码否...
<MeaCu1pa1> gedit就很难说了
<gaowen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804297/
<gaowen> 代码是这个~
<happyaron> z/n
<gaowen> 直接cat的话，只显示正确的部分，乱码部分的文件，不会显示出来
<MeaCu1pa1> 天哪居然还有这么搞得...
<MeaCu1pa1> 完全看不出那些while read 的必要性..
<gaowen> 啊啊啊啊，代码很搓么~~哈哈哈，我不是计算机的，只是在收集数据用到了shell命令~见谅见谅~~
<MeaCu1pa1> 很可能是像happyaron说的,原始数据问题
<gaowen> 额~~每个文件里continent或者country 里，都是有很多词语列表的，其中的每一行词语都要搜索一下~~
<gaowen> happyaron ？晕死，我用的webchat.freenode.ent网页版的~看不到他的发言，并且也看不到自己的发言，只能看到你 (qwebirc) 的发言~~
<gaowen> 原始数据，好奇怪，之前也按照同样的代码搜索了国内各个省份、城市的结果，很顺利，没乱码~~这次只是改了几个$变量名字和搜索列表，就乱码了，好郁闷
<MeaCu1pa1> 你何不把所有数据cat到一个超大文件里再做,看样子并没有多少数据量的
<gaowen_> 数据量比较多，大约4.5G的txt~~
<gaowen_> 并且搜索的结果中，需要保留有 从哪一个文件里搜索的、搜索词语是什么、搜到的次数是多少~~
<gaowen> 除了所有数据cat到一个大文件里去，还有别的可能的解决方案么？
<gebjgd> gaowen, 说什么呢
<gaowen> 我在循环里的使用echo的时候，echo >> a.txt 得到的txt是乱码~
<gaowen> 具体代码是 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804297/
<gaowen> 嘿嘿，文科生写的代码，不堪入目~~
<gebjgd> gaowen, 你的那些文档 是Linux上生成的？
<gebjgd> gaowen, 还是win上的？
<gaowen> win上的
<gebjgd> gaowen, 那就必然乱码了
<gebjgd> gaowen, win用的不是utf-8
<gebjgd> gaowen, iconv
<gaowen> 原始txt是win上的，不过continent 和country是linux下的
<gebjgd> gaowen, iconv
<gebjgd> gaowen, man iconv去看
<gaowen> 代码的问题排除了，已经是utf-8格式的文本了
<gebjgd> gaowen, txt必须也是utf-8
<gebjgd> gaowen, 转码去
<gaowen> 确定~全部都是utf-8格式~~真心特意检查过的~~
<gebjgd> gaowen, 那就是win的有垃圾字符
<gebjgd> gaowen, iconv
<gaowen> 我的结果奇怪的是，每次开始出现乱码的时候，和乱码的文件是随机的~~错误完全无法稳定重现
<gaowen> ok，那我去看一下iconv~
<gebjgd> gaowen, 另外代码写的好不好看  和你是不是文科生没有一份钱关系
<gebjgd> gaowen, 和你的生活习惯有关系
<gebjgd> gaowen, 邋遢 无规律的生活有关系
<gaowen> 我在想，会不会是因为磁盘操作受限，每次循环的时间很短，会不会因为这导致两次写入发生重叠，然后乱码~
<gaowen> gebjgd 受教了~~
<gebjgd> gaowen, 我说的对么
<gaowen> 的确我的生活习惯有些无规律~~
<gebjgd> gaowen, 体现在你的脚本上了
<gaowen> 怎么看出来的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又换Linux了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 改邪归正了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教一下，有没有人遇到过360wifi在Ubuntu下连接网络死机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462027 很神奇 在MTK官网下的7601驱动 修改os下的usb-linux文件和common里的id 编译后，加载网卡成功能够连接wifi，但是1分钟后死机,键盘鼠标失去响应，有时候在termina
<^k^>  ─> l里ping没问题 但是打开firefox或者其他联网软件就死机 有没有遇到同样的问题，或者又进一步定位的方法呢多谢了？ 主板是GIGA B85M …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-17
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么用network manager配置网桥 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462028 装了ubuntu kylin 14.04，发现network manager可以配置bridge，我配置了一个bridge叫br0，将eth1加入，并保存，但执行ifconfig看不到br0。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hugebrush — 2014-07-17 8:25
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • PHP NG(PHP 5.7)性能比PHP 5.6提升近1倍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462029 PHP NG （你要愿意的话叫 PHP 5.7 也行）目前还在 alpha 开发阶段，但已经显示出惊人的性能提升。关键是仍保持对 PHP 5.6 的兼容性。 Dmitry Stogov 在今年1月中旬的 首次发布 以及5月初的 里程碑更新 后对
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Windows版Chrome浏览器会导致笔记本电脑电池续航骤减25% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462030 《福布斯》撰稿人伊恩·莫里斯（Ian Morris）日前刊文指出，Windows版谷歌Chrome浏览器目前存在一个严重的、能极大加速损耗电池电量的问题——在多数情况下，该问题甚至可导致笔
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2015年发Linux版 Steam绿灯迎来首款国产动作MMO《世界2》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462031 由广州谷得游戏和台湾OXON工作室联合研发的跨平台动作MMO游戏《世界OL 2》已于近日正式加入了Steam绿光计划，该游戏将于今年年底正式登陆PC、Mac、安卓及iOS平台。 此外，《世界
<^k^>  ─> OL 2》还计划于2015年发布游戏的Linux版本，WP手机版本及家用主机版本，实现真正的跨平台动作激战。 熟悉欧美游戏的玩家，对Stea …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 火狐十年：到了说再见的时候？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462032 不知不觉间，火狐浏览器已经走过了十年，这一曾以黑马姿态在市场独领风骚的浏览器，如今在桌面端节节败退，而久未更新的移动版浏览器亦毫无建树。种种迹象表明，火狐似乎正面临前所未有的危
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷人的情侣冷幽默 : 一次无聊和女友发信息。 女友:"亲,在干什么?我在想你。" 我:"这么巧,我和你一样,也在想我自己。" 结果,她好几天没理我。
<jiero> onlylove:  .
<jiero> onlylove:  又有新闻要发么
<onlylove> jiero: 你自己去看吧……
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40361
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 广电总局要求一周内下架没有发行许可证的境外影视剧
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40364
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 地磁逆转将会比预期的更早发生
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40363
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenWRT 14.07 RC1发布，支持原生IPv6
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨晚发现个屏幕挺不错的
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: 造型不错 价格才500 接口是vga/hdmi
<onlylove> yunfan: 没dvi么……
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在新卡大部分是dvi口的
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian为何干掉xserver-xorg-video-nvidia? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462034 我的debian/testing用着好好的,今天用新力德升级的时候 发现要删除 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia 软件包.犹豫了一下最后还是全部升级了.重启的结果和预想的一样没法进入桌面了,没办法,把所有关于nvidia 的包和
<huntxu> yunfan: 啥牌子
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求一个烧录平板和高清播放器的固件的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462035 命不好，主要是穷。买了一台台电的平板和开博尔的播放器，平板是送人的，播放器是自用的。最近两台机器都相继出现了问题。咨询售后说要用一个叫做phoenixsuit的windows软件通过usb线来刷
<^k^>  ─> 固件。usb线倒是有，可是这个windows的程序因为要使用usb资源，我wine了几次都用不了。请问在ubuntu或者说在linux下有类似的软件可 …
<yunfan> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.D5g5BI&id=38466758468   onlylove  huntxu  这个
<yunfan> onlylove: dvi属于被过渡的标准 所以我觉得还不如 vga/hdmi  落后的就用vga 先进的多半有hdmi
<onlylove> yunfan: hdmi不是音频效果不好么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我拿来当显示器 管音频做什么
<freeflying> imtxc: 丫得人保，到现在不给我赔延误险
<onlylove> yunfan: 不管音频，你要hdmi作甚
<yunfan> 草 那个显示器 昨晚500多 今天600多
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在的主板 尤其是小机器 许多都是hdmi接口了啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的brix就是
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是HTPC准备的，接电视机的
<huntxu> yunfan: 貌似我这里块两年前的板都已经hdmi了
<huntxu> 不对，三年了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是  现在许多板子都这样了 我给我父母配的那个apu + itx的也是 一般标配都是 dvi+hdmi
<yunfan> 所以买个 vga+hdmi的显示器最好 支持范围广电
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天还看到个台电的8寸平板 intel芯片 官方说综合使用能撑8个小时 android/win8
<yunfan> 才 999
<yunfan> 真想入坑
<jiero> yunfan:  我姥爷买了台电的 intel 平板。
<jiero> yunfan:  用了，想刷掉。。。到处是广告
<yunfan> jiero: 想刷就刷 一般都要刷
<yunfan> 不过有的厂家的系统省电 比如华为的
<kingbo> 有装linux的平板么，不是安卓
<yunfan> ubuntu平板？
<yunfan> 问问智器
<kingbo> 有？
<yunfan> 以前就有 现在智器是否还活着 我不知道
<jiero> kingbo:  没名气的有——广告软件还是 android 多啊
 * jiero 觉得android里能用的软件真不超过10个。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 信用卡的延误险么
<kingbo> android如果上linux桌面就好了
<kingbo> 感觉android就是玩。。。
<jiero> kingbo: 越玩越能赚钱。。。
<jiero> 最广大的用户船体。
<kingbo> jiero: 咱要拿来用，带着方便
<RainFlying> jiero: 倒是觉得 iOS 下没软件可以用，连系统都没法用
<RainFlying> jiero: 买了 $199 的 Nexus 4 之后再没用过 iPhone 5，以后也不会再考虑 iOS
<jiero> RainFlying:  iOS 我没怎么用过，不知道
<kingbo> IOS也是个游戏机
<yunfan> 不折腾了 已经买了那个显示器
<jiero> RainFlying: 但是操作好用些。
<jiero> yunfan:  反正你买的便宜
<jiero> RainFlying: android 经常傻了
<RainFlying> jiero: 扯淡吧，Android 操作感比 iOS 好多了。
<yunfan> kingbo: android怎么就是玩？ 我机器里没一个游戏
<yunfan> 对 我感觉Android操作比ios好多了
<yunfan> ios就省电吊
<jiero> RainFlying:  管 android 比 ios 好多少，android 的也够傻了！
<yunfan> 硬件好而已
<jiero> RainFlying:  没前进，只有后退。。。
<kingbo> yunfan: 那你干啥
<freeflying> imtxc: 是的
<yunfan> RainFlying: nexus 4 开wifi能续航多久
<yunfan> kingbo: 我手机 你说拿来干啥 玩玩微信 微博 看看书
<yunfan> 写写代码之类的
<yunfan> 不就这点事么
<jiero> 而且三个键，经常乱操作。
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个造型的显示器，以前美格摩尔有的
<yunfan> onlylove: 但不便宜 :]
<jiero> 放那么近有屁意思。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不贵
<kingbo> yunfan: 还是玩。。。
<jiero> 就好象按键就一定要按上一样。
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=2606
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 成熟自拍照 - 搜狗输入法词库
<kingbo> yunfan: 想用linux就是想看看代码，顺便可以测试下。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  去年我看到 14岁的也打扮这样。
<jiero> onlylove: 真实的，现在是 14岁，去年13.
<yunfan> onlylove: 多少?
<onlylove> yunfan: 老早以前的产品了
<yunfan> kingbo: 你他妈扯淡呢 看代码哪个平台不能看
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在早找不到了
<yunfan> android上我用terminal IDE   , gcc tmux ssh都有
<yunfan> vim也有
<yunfan> 就是没emacs
<whipleg> yunfan: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsOnAndroid  有这么个东西, 不过不知道好用不
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Emacs On Android
<imtxc> 蛤蟆呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前肯定没这么大的
<whipleg> yunfan: 没试过, 估计特别难用
<onlylove> jiero: 我TM就想知道，12岁就整成这样，真的没问题？
<kingbo> yunfan: 能测试的很少吧，跨平台更扯
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，没
<yunfan> whipleg: 应该不太好用 主要是没好用的键盘
<onlylove> jiero: 真为难那些校长
<yunfan> whipleg: 我有个航世出的surface键盘 拿来给android用 还不错 至少有esc
<yunfan> 而且是对折 带个支架
<yunfan> 另外有个ipad mini2的嵌入式键盘 那个很2 我好不容易越狱搞到命令行入口了 结果发现键盘上没有esc 而且 C-[也不行
<yunfan> 因为太小 [被整合到o了
<jiero> onlylove:  我见得那个是初二的，太奇怪了。。。
<yunfan> kingbo: 怎么不能测 用模拟器就是了
<jiero> onlylove: 看看美国的，老早就这样了吧
<onlylove> jiero: 毛妹子老的快
<onlylove> jiero: 我认识个北师大的妹子，在国外，和她同龄的明显比她老
<onlylove> jiero: 在意呆利
<jiero> onlylove:  皮肤更薄的老的快据说
<whipleg> yunfan: otg用普通的键盘, 不过不便携
<jiero> onlylove: 我 10多岁就满脸笑纹了。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以脸皮厚，青春永驻？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是。永驻，就是慢一些啦。
<yunfan> whipleg: 我给你看看我买的那个surface键盘 感觉很不错 我常常放口袋里带着 配合我的手机 可以到处走
<jiero> yunfan: 没有开源键盘设计，太可怕了。
<jiero> yunfan: 你这 hacker 干啥1.
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.13.smZk4H&id=25207948479   whipleg 这个  价格有点小贵
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 平板venue8/11微软surface pro2 rt三星p601折叠无线超薄蓝牙键盘-淘宝网 价格:333.00 - 380.00
<yunfan> 我倒是希望有个类似t9布局 单手握着打字的
<yunfan> 可以用来在公交车上写代码
<whipleg> yunfan: frogpad更贵
<yunfan> whipleg: frogpad我不看好 学习成本太高 而且他贵是因为没有规模化生产的问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 字体的问题，求解答。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462037 重装完系统到现在，都用了一段时间，为毛字体是这样的，求解答阿。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-07-17 10:41
<imtxc> 有啥办法能把额度花光，还能无损的退回来？
<yunfan> 像这个surface键盘 至少出货量考虑了很多surface用户 微软搞不好还有补贴什么的
<yunfan> t9就比较好 许多人都会用
<yunfan> 培训成本不高
<whipleg> yunfan: t9输入英文和标点不费劲?
<whipleg> imtxc: 自己建立一个淘宝店
<whipleg> imtxc: 卖二手
<imtxc> whipleg: 那应该不行
<whipleg> imtxc: 10w一个二手破耳机, 自己买.
<whipleg> imtxc: 为什么?
<imtxc> whipleg: 自己撸自己
<whipleg> imtxc: 那你让李老板帮你代购什么东西, 然后用这个方法
<whipleg> 在淘宝上卖
<yunfan> whipleg: 基于t9 加以改造啊
<imtxc> whipleg: 自己卖的二手不能支持信用卡的吧
<whipleg> imtxc: 我不知道... 没试过
<imtxc> whipleg: 应该不能
<yunfan> whipleg: 你比如说 t9一个键有四个 你要按n次切换 但是你专门的键盘 可以考虑用其他手指同时按某个键来组合 一次性输出
<imtxc> 这事儿估计hamo门清
<yunfan> whipleg: 刚好四个符号对应四个手指
<whipleg> yunfan: 其实, 笔记本的键盘都很小, 如果能独立做出来就好了
<yunfan> whipleg: 那都不方便带进口袋 而且要双手操作
<whipleg> yunfan: 口袋, 没办法了
<yunfan> 如果能有t9布局的 那反正写英文没任何问题
<whipleg> yunfan: 双手效率高呀
<whipleg> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.YvQOB1&id=38035827191&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<yunfan> whipleg: 但适应性不强嘛 你要坐在家里 就用台式机键盘不就行了
<whipleg> yunfan: 出门放包包里也行吧?
<whipleg> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37355269352&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1107842782:6:%C0%B6%D1%C0+%BC%FC%C5%CC+%D0%A1:83a4489325521cb94a45e1085e2e08fb&ali_trackid=1_83a4489325521cb94a45e1085e2e08fb&spm=a230r.1.17.36.YvQOB1
<yunfan> whipleg: 这个居然有专门的esc
<yunfan> whipleg: 都不如能放口袋的好
<yunfan> 我以前还买过硅胶键盘 是看过虎胆龙威4以后买的
<yunfan> 效果不行
<whipleg> yunfan: 我刚贴的那个, 可以.
<whipleg> 哦.
<yunfan> whipleg: 确实还行 不知道手感如何 要不你入一个
<whipleg> yunfan: 我都没android设备...
<yunfan> 这些键盘要是有编程模式 可以自己修改映射就好了
<whipleg> yunfan: android不可以吗?
<yunfan> 这键盘又不是认系统的 我的那键盘还是给surface用的呢
<yunfan> 我没找到可以改硬件键盘映射的方法
<imtxc> whipleg: 去 B2C 下单然后退款估计是个好方法
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信的9分享很多刷卡都不算的
<whipleg> imtxc: 可以
<happyaron> 拜见各位壕。
<whipleg> imtxc: 买那种, 预定的.
<imtxc> whipleg: 我找找看
<jiero> happyaron:  拜见真壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 早
<huntxu> happyaron: 拜见真！壕
<jiero> huntxu:  不要学我伤人。
<huntxu> jiero:  我加了感叹号
<jiero> huntxu:  我现在深刻感觉的自己什么都不会，完全是白痴啊。
<imtxc> whipleg: 不好找哇
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu 传染白痴病毒
<imtxc> NND，京东上找个需要预订的东西还真难
<jiero> imtxc:  我想知道，为啥我什么都不想学呢。
<jiero> 看到有个东西要求学1个星期，我都会放弃。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 高中就认真学过1个月。。。然后就觉得好无聊好无聊好无聊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 早~
<happyaron> cherrot: 你是每天这时候上班么？
<cherrot> happyaron: 早上9点多在家登vpn查问题了   所以10点半才出门
<happyaron> cherrot: 又登毛线VPN
<cherrot> happyaron: 我只能说 PHP PDO sucks
<happyaron> cherrot: 好的……
 * cherrot 作为一个如此重要的数据库组件，竟然不设置显式释放数据库连接的方法 人干事？？？？？！！F*ck
<happyaron> cherrot: 开源社区需要你来添加那个功能
<happyaron> cherrot: 大神快上。
<whipleg> cherrot: 有这个功能的
<whipleg> cherrot: release = `reboot`;
<cherrot> happyaron: 我只是使用者。。。
<cherrot> whipleg: 什么意思？
<cherrot> whipleg: 求指教
<whipleg> cherrot: 直接重启计算机
<whipleg> cherrot: 就释放链接了
<cherrot> whipleg: =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: 使用者可以转化成为开发者。
<happyaron> cherrot: 或者说很多开发者就是这么来的
<cherrot> happyaron: 不可行  现在PDO数据库扩展已经在PHP内核里了，如果自己开发的话 运维部署肯定不乐意
<cherrot> happyaron: 只能从代码上想办法释放连接了  因为PHP从来就没设计为用来跑daemon进程的语言  问题其实在这
<onlylove> cherrot: 换掉PXP
<cherrot> onlylove: 你觉得可行么
<onlylove> cherrot: 那是你的问题
<cherrot> onlylove: 特别是每天都N个需求N个上线的情况下  如果真是你来负责这个项目 你敢冒这个风险？
<cherrot> onlylove: 手下的PHP开发全都转型？
<onlylove> cherrot: 开掉，换新人
<cherrot> onlylove: 问题也在这 我该考虑跳了
<cherrot> onlylove: 你太不实际
<onlylove> cherrot: 没什么实际不实际的，人员不满足需求，你不换人换什么？
<onlylove> cherrot: 换需求？
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果有一天windows比linux适合跑服务器，我不会犹豫
<cherrot> onlylove: 风险呢？ 新人来了总有适应期吧   新代码上线到稳定总有个时间段吧   HC控制的这么紧，你还得给老大跪舔才考虑给你一两个名额  可按你说的  一两个名额够么
<cherrot>  onlylove你说的是机器 ， 和人能比么
<onlylove> cherrot: 那是你们老大的问题，你没见g记整天java python的互换互相比较么
 * cherrot 要是真能这么简单愉快的解决  哪还来的烦恼
<onlylove> cherrot: 大公司，有能力，有人的，两个项目一起起，那个快用那个，你们公司……
<onlylove> cherrot: 洗洗睡吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 公司大也不是可以这样玩人的
<cherrot> onlylove: 至少我当老板不会这样侮辱手下的团队
<onlylove> cherrot: 换下来的人可以去做别的
<onlylove> cherrot: 这不叫侮辱
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果php能满足需求，为啥换java或者ruby
<onlylove> cherrot: 当然了，你舍不得“侮辱”你的团队，那就继续吧
<yunfan> cherrot_lunch: 公司大就可以这样万人 :]
<whipleg> cherrot_lunch: 同意, 项目突然换语言, 简直就是要解散团队.
<onlylove> whipleg: 擦，我还整天换来换去呢，我做测试的，今天做这个项目，明天就不知道做啥了，到处救火我还没说啥呢
<onlylove> whipleg: 我可以要求我只测一个么
<whipleg> onlylove: 测试不同.
<onlylove> whipleg: 测试有什么不同的，我要写测试脚本，我做的是自动化好么，今天shell 明天c#没准后天java
<onlylove> whipleg: 因为测试工具不一样，所以我活该倒霉？
<whipleg> onlylove: 你现在让 cherrot_lunch 换语言, 之前十万行全都推翻重写?
<whipleg> onlylove: 工期一定会延误
<onlylove> whipleg: 重写怎么了
<onlylove> whipleg: 你知道WPS重写过几次不？
<onlylove> whipleg: 重写不可怕，可怕的是你不知道为什么重写
<onlylove> whipleg: 以及怎么重写
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • KDE下主用户软件中文不全，非主用户正常该如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462039 KDE下主用户软件中文不全，非主用户正常该如何解决？ 如cairo dock psensor等非KDE自带程序的语言都不正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 alextx — 2014-07-17 12:16
<imtxc> whipleg: 搞定了，还是京东靠谱
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在苦苦的等招行金卡毕业
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么个毕业法
<imtxc> onlylove: 等着邀请白金啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 额度满了
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以不换卡面么
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然换啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得招行金卡还不如普卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 等着邀请白金哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 白金长什么样
<imtxc> onlylove: 好看呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 我瞅一眼呗
<adam8157> imtxc: 6W?
<imtxc> adam8157: .
<adam8157> imtxc: 何必呢
<jusss> 我连个信用卡都没，你们却在这讨论金卡 白金卡，哼哼
<adam8157> imtxc: 白金有毛用?
<imtxc> adam8157: 白金好看啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 搬砖emv
<imtxc> adam8157: 5w看着不爽，就花了57买了1w
<cherrot> onlylove: 那你可以来试试说动我的boss ~
<adam8157> imtxc: 我就知道你花钱了, 何必呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 网上查就得呗
<zhan> 都有白金了,壕
<onlylove> cherrot: 懒得说你的BOSS，他觉得他的饭碗重要，现在这样挺好
<imtxc> adam8157: 主要是还没等到邀请。。 貌似白花了
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后还觉得，技术有什么难的，你们一群人，轻松搞定
<onlylove> cherrot: 你有没有想过，QQ游戏可以搞掉联众，为什么拍拍，财付通和易迅加起来搞不了淘宝
<cherrot> onlylove: 对啊  就是这个道理 现在的代码已经稳定运行了  你觉得谁敢推倒重来？
<cherrot> onlylove: 这是个精细化的过程   boss没魄力那没办法
<onlylove> cherrot: 你是基础工作（比方说操作系统，数据库）不？你是关键业务不（比方说银行，金融）
<imtxc> adam8157: 之前招行那个银联白可以网申没有赶上
<cherrot> onlylove: 我最想换平台了  现在接入层和数据层用HTTP协议，优化再多 PHP光加载框架至少就几十ms
<cherrot> onlylove: web
<jusss> cherrot: 你们那个财付通运通卡还能申请吗
<jusss> cherrot: 虚拟的
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果都不是，就不怕重写
<cherrot> onlylove: PHP所有的设计都是针对无状态HTTP请求的 PDO也是如此  所以说根本就不适合用来构建后台系统
<jusss> 买个东西，人家要美元支付，木有
<cherrot> jusss: 用招商visa卡吧  运通卡没这么大优势
<adam8157> imtxc: 何必呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 你现在需要来构建后台，是不？
<archl> jusss:  you got VISA card, oh my
<jusss> cherrot: 还木工作，招商给办visa?
<imtxc> adam8157: 没办法，搬不懂boc的白
<cherrot> onlylove: 有PHP构建的后台  我现在最想做的就是用其他平台先把一些耦合度小的后台接口迁移过来   可根本没时间
<jusss> archl: 当然木有！
<jusss> archl: 假洋鬼子
<cherrot> jusss: 我厂不清楚  我都不知道还有这业务。。
<archl> jusss:  .
<onlylove> jusss: 我有工作，招商都不给VISA，你还想？
<cherrot> jusss: 认识个财付通北京的朋友 他都是在招商半的运通卡
<onlylove> jusss: 不过重要的是，你有么有固定电话
<nyfair> jusss: 大学不是都喜欢给学生办一张，自己捞点中介费
<jusss> onlylove: 木有
<onlylove> jusss: 我估计，只要有固定电话，就能办下来
<onlylove> jusss: 家里呢，家里有也成
<jusss> nyfair: 现在早不让这么干了
<jusss> onlylove: 早木有了
<onlylove> jusss: 那就难了，招行貌似喜欢给有固话的批卡
<nyfair> 不过那卡额度低
<nyfair> 我现在手头还有，一张蠢爆了的校门当卡面
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我就想弄张招财猫玩dmm页游而已
<jusss> nyfair: 我们学校也发了张有学校门的卡，不过是借记卡，不是信用卡
<jusss> nyfair: 上个月去销户，人家说欠费了，后来就没销
<zhan> 有人试过 adobe 和 google 的那个新字体?
<imtxc> nyfair: 提交招财猫的申请了没有
<nyfair> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦
<nyfair> imtxc: 网上提的还是去网点?
<imtxc> nyfair: 当然是网上啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 为嘛网点
<zhan> onlylove: 没固话,申请了几次,终于过了.
<imtxc> nyfair: 不过你要大额度的话目测得去网点
<nyfair> imtxc: 不用大额度
<imtxc> 中行有个缤纷生活客户端，很方便
<onlylove> zhan: 我在想要不要继续在申请次……
<onlylove> zhan: 真心累
<nyfair> 撑死也就1w日元这样的刷，换成rmb才600
<nyfair> 本来那张花旗的够用了
<jusss> nyfair: 你卡真多
<imtxc> nyfair: 那就放心的网申
<nyfair> imtxc: 年费多少？几次免费？不想折腾这些
<archl> nyfair 是 freeflying 级别的啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 首年免，5次免次年
<jusss> nyfair: 你结婚了？并且孩子都会打酱油了？
<nyfair> archl: dcss越改越无聊了，整个0.15都是为了踢门
<nyfair> jusss: 要孤独终老了
<archl> nyfair: 自从 dcss 把我的全部伎俩都当bug修正了之后我就不玩了！
<nyfair> archl: 你那伎俩一点都不实用，inner flame还要过mr
<jusss> nyfair: 你不想要个小nyfair了吗
<wangli> iMadaper,ping
<archl> nyfair:  不是这个啊。我的乱蛇舞啊。
<archl> nyfair:  lv10就可以靠单练 transmutation 去打 elf:5
<nyfair> archl: 这扯得，直接打到elf都不止这等级了
<nyfair> archl: 我现在都是直接无脑下elf的
<archl> nyfair:  你啥啊，被隐身不久死惨了。
<archl> nyfair: 噢，我说的是 xl10
<archl> nyfair:  draconian 练级慢慢的
<nyfair> imtxc: 招财猫申请链接给我，度娘找不到，只有介绍
<nyfair> archl: demigod更慢
<imtxc> nyfair: 微信里面申请呀
<nyfair> 。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 关注中行信用卡
<imtxc> 或者手机缤纷生活客户端
<archl> nyfair: 同盟打死的的只给你 50%经验啊，不是
<nyfair> 账号是？
<nyfair> archl: 召唤系列已经废了
<archl> nyfair: 就是我害死了召唤系啊。。。
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 搜公众号  中国银行信用卡
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2小紫球没用的朋友，来友情赠送？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462040 dota2 TI4邀请赛进入高潮期，首先恭喜中国5支队全部进8强，第八都有50万刀奖金，冠军450万刀左右（总奖池还在长），搞的现在一群高中生觉得自己路人玩的不错的想去打职业，也不知道是
<imtxc> nyfair: https://jf365.boc.cn/applyonline/online/iapsSearchImportProductAction_searchImportProduct.action?appiGetFlag=null#
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 中行信用卡在线申请
<imtxc> nyfair: 电脑申请的话这里
<imtxc> 先选城市，之后品牌选JCB就过滤到招财猫了
<nyfair> imtxc: 要用ie么？
<imtxc> nyfair: 不需要
<imtxc> nyfair: 其实我忘记了，太久了
<imtxc> 中行没有提额这么一说
<nyfair> imtxc: 金卡卡面不好看，我要那个蓝色的，查不到...
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • thunar文件管理器的侧边栏消失，求恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462041 菜单栏 >> 视图 >> 快捷方式 、树形都勾选过，没有任何效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lowenest — 2014-07-17 13:15
<imtxc> 还真是哎
<imtxc> 没有普卡了
<onlylove> nyfair: 为啥很多卡都是普卡好看，然后如果提升额度了就得换金卡……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不不不
<imtxc> onlylove: 你看看招行的美国运通卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个绿色的普卡，跟扑克牌一模一样，丑到掉渣
<onlylove> imtxc: 招行的那个普卡能看，都是申请和卡的好么
<onlylove> imtxc: aron因为普卡难看碎过一次卡你知道否
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 不是嫌弃额度低么
<onlylove> imtxc: 额度低是一个原因
<onlylove> imtxc: 最主要的是，那个普卡……
<onlylove> imtxc: 卡面太美
<happyaron> onlylove: 最主要的是那个破葵花的卡面太美
<onlylove> happyaron: 你给 imtxc说去
<onlylove> imtxc: 看到了吧
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 招行普卡的话，和卡好看的
<onlylove> happyaron: 比金卡好看
<happyaron> onlylove: 不给啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 直接就给偷换成那美丽的卡面了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛不给，申请的时候可以选卡面啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40370
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 专家称三峡工程最大的受害者是上海
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我当时选的和卡，被狠狠的拒了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40368
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 瑞典法院裁决维持对Julian Assange的逮捕令
<huntxu> 什么罪名啊阿桑奇
<onlylove> huntxu: 强X
<jiero> huntxu:  O x
<huntxu> onlylove: 这也行
<jiero> huntxu:  OX
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你现在才看到这类新闻
<onlylove> gebjgd: solidot这美分今天才发啊……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我很少逛新闻站的，都是安心玩游戏的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 怎么是美分
<onlylove> gebjgd: 难道是五毛？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 非黑即白？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 果然是弱智理科生
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你自己看他的倾向咯
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果100分算美分，他得有75+
<huntxu> gebjgd: solidot倾向还蛮明显的吧
<gebjgd> 民主
<gebjgd> 自由
<gebjgd> 打倒
<jiero> ...
<adam8157> 有倾向就算美分啊?
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我是学模糊控制的，不存在非黑即白的问题
<gebjgd> adam8157, +1
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你果然还是傻
<onlylove> adam8157: 呵呵
<huntxu> adam8157: 难道还得分个部分美分和绝对美分？
<jiero> huntxu:  还有亚洲化美分
<jiero> huntxu:  和美国美分
<adam8157> huntxu: 我从来不赞成扣帽子
<jiero> adam8157: 只能戴帽子不能扣帽子
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<nyfair> 呵呵，wikileak又没进gfw黑名单
<jiero> 不行不行。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我只给别人扣"笨蛋"和"傻逼"这之类的帽子
<onlylove> jiero: 有没有澳大利亚美分啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我只认为是倾向认知，不是帽子
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不赞成，但是你还会扣
<onlylove> adam8157: 呵呵
<gebjgd> onlylove, <---- 不可救药的墙国少年
 * gebjgd 出门上班
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/73ca06fcgw1eif110cngfj20ba0fajsb.jpg
<onlylove> 真不知道谁无可救药
<huntxu> adam8157: 这是你的写照？
<huntxu> 他量的是哪里，只有3.5
<adam8157> huntxu: 直径都不止
<huntxu> lol
<nyfair> 半径？
<nyfair> 周长？
<nyfair> greasemonkey 和 adblock 有没有for ie的版本？
<nyfair> 不想装firefox了，win8.1的ie很好用
<NoIE> 我记得胖虎是凸肚脐。
<jiero> nyfair: windows 下的 fx不好用。
<nyfair> jiero: 嗯
<nyfair> 新版ie很好用
<jiero> nyfair:  我用 opera
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 我都不用
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像adblock有，你搜下？
<huntxu> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40350
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Adobe和Google推出开源字体思源黑体
<jiero> nyfair: 我知道 :)
<huntxu> 我仔细看了下，总是觉得繁中的云字怎么怪怪的
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair XD
<huntxu> 好像日本的那个云才是港台用的云字啊
<jiero> huntxu:  雲 很漂亮啊
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，你看看那个繁体中文的云字
<jiero> huntxu:  比 上面少点的做横排处理时好看。
<nyfair> 不一样的
<jiero> huntxu: 我喜欢日文式的。。。
<nyfair> 坂の上の雲
<whipleg> nyfair: https://adblockplus.org/en/internet-explorer
<zelsazgh> 曜字旁边那个日字多了个把...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads!
<whipleg> nyfair: 我没试, 不过看上去应该可以
<jiero> huntxu:  繁中的那个感觉闹心啊
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，我的意思就是那个日文的云看起来才想港台地区用的云字
<jiero> huntxu:  对啊，就是啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 而繁中的那个不像
<jiero> huntxu: 你没错的
<huntxu> jiero: 比如这个 http://www.yuntech.edu.tw/
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 國立雲林科技大學 - Home
<huntxu> jiero: 左上角那个图片
<nyfair> whipleg: 这个我装了，但是没有订阅规则的选项，不知道怎么改
<jiero> huntxu: 你没错啊，这次设计师想做成这样而已
<whipleg> nyfair: 额. 那我也不知道了, 我没有ie, 没办法试
<jiero> nyfair:  看看介绍吧。
<happyaron> onlylove: 申的时候那姐直接给选了标准金，结果没够么，然后可能就自动给换成标准普卡了。
<nyfair> adblock倒是小问题，0000host大法也可以。greasemonkey有解么
<huntxu> jiero: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&docid=PWMqHeK8msBuAM&tbnid=BcjQE_y7fX5VHM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsquareonion.pixnet.net%2Fblog%2Fpost%2F4130585-%25E9%25A6%2599%25E6%25B8%25AF%25E7%25BE%258E%25E9%25A3%259F%25E6%258E%25A8%25E8%2596%25A65---%2522%25E9%258C%25AB%25E8%25A8%2598%2522%25E5%2592%258C%2522%25E6%25B2%25BE%25E4%25BB%2594%25E8%25A8%2598%2522&ei=LmbHU-23Gu_LsAT-xoHIBg&psig=AFQjCNGOiGLfH13RpmsR_EU2UOW
<huntxu> cuHtCjg&ust=1405663123814423
<huntxu> jiero: 但是像这种又确实应该是4个点点，只是没有那个字体里面那么生硬
<adam_magic_pack> 金正恩视察鱼类授精室 称想起金正日面容(图)
<nyfair> 囩
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 尼玛这孩子是真单纯啊。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 似乎港区印刷的时候全都横牌处理了，我搜了一圈图片，招牌一般是四个点，印刷文本一般是四个横
<jiero> huntxu: 推荐字形啊
<jiero> huntxu:  但是这个是什么样的点啊。
<jiero> huntxu 去 #ubuntu-tw 问
<huntxu> jiero: 懒得，反正我又不要用那个字体
<huntxu> jiero: 然后我又发现那个例子图里面那行英语翻译 At daybreak I leave Baidi
<huntxu> 把“彩云间”给吃了，差评
<whipleg> wangli: .
<whipleg> wangli: 说问题.
<wangli> whipleg, 赞
<huntxu> whipleg: 讚
<whipleg> huntxu: 赞.
<whipleg> wangli: 赞.
<huntxu> whipleg: 反讚
<whipleg> huntxu: 破赞
<whipleg> huntxu: 狂赞
 * hamo momo huntxu 
<wangli> whipleg, https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/10/10/467
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LKML: Matt Fleming: [PATCH] x86/efi: Add EFI framebuffer earlyprintk support
<huntxu> hamo: yoooooo
<whipleg> wangli: early printk. 恩, rhel6要支持这个了?
<wangli> whipleg, 对
<huntxu> whipleg: 6?
<whipleg> wangli: 别的early printk都支持了吧? 就差efi framebuffer了吧?
<whipleg> huntxu: 恩, 6
<wangli> whipleg, 这个如果被支持的话，那么在console被初始化之前，如何来判断debug信息被print了
<wangli> whipleg, print到哪里了？
<whipleg> wangli: 1. 改参数.
<whipleg> wangli: 还是在屏幕上面
<whipleg> wangli: 用的是efi的framebuffer
<wangli> whipleg, 给kernek增加这个earlyprintk=efi  启动参数对么
<havingFun> 谁有ＶＰＮ能用的，借用几分钟。这边断了。紧急～谢谢啊
<havingFun> 谁有ＶＰＮ能用的，借用几分钟。这边断了。紧急～谢谢啊
<whipleg> wangli: 是的
<wangli> whipleg, 那如果要是想去验证，怎么造成一个早期的panic呢
<wangli> whipleg, 在console初始化之前
<whipleg> wangli: 早期, 等我想想
<havingFun> 有没有VPN能用的。大神，借来用一下。紧急啊！小弟感激不尽
<wangli> whipleg, 对，我觉得只有在consloe初始化之前我们捕获了这些print信息，才能说明支持这个功能呀
<havingFun> 能用的VPN帐号，紧急，谢啦
<whipleg> wangli: 等我想想得
<wangli> whipleg, 好的，不急
 * hamo #redhat-cn
<jiero> huntxu: 就确实缺失了中文整体的 web font
<jiero> huntxu:  又偏偏中文排版更难受。
 * jiero 捻 hamo 的胡子
<whipleg> wangli: 你应该能看到 early printk enabled on xxx 吧?
<havingFun> 有谁用过网易的云邮箱代理的？
<havingFun> ym.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易免费企业邮箱 -- 自主域名，企业专属 (@ 163.com)
<whipleg> wangli: 有个输出, 一个是告诉你early printk正在被使用, 还有一个是告诉你, 现在从early printk的设备交付给了你的tty
<yunfan> onlylove: 我买的斯特林引擎到货了
<whipleg> wangli: early printk 到 tty之间的输出, 都是efi framebuffer的
<yunfan> 用打火机就可以启动 声音跟以前那种摩托车一样
<whipleg> wangli: 这样你就可以验证了.
<whipleg> wangli: 也可以晚上ping lenny 试试看
<whipleg> wangli: 或者找Evan, 问问他们接不接
<whipleg> wangli: 我现在没有efi的设备, 只能这样了
<jiero> happyaron:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/287023
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 新低价：Verite New Team S 105 （碳纤维车架车叉）公路车 4799元+450元运费（包税）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<wangli> whipleg, 也就是说，我们grep到屏幕上的early print关键字是由efi支持的
<wangli> whipleg, 就能证明
<wangli> whipleg, 是这个道理不？
<jiero> 好像不适合。。。
<wangli> whipleg, Evan把这个bug给我了
<happyaron> jiero: 这价位不考虑啊。
<whipleg> wangli: 对, 因为他会说是efi输出, 然后过一段时间还有一句是转交给tty来输出, 这两句话中间的, 是efi输出的, 然后就足够验证了
<whipleg> wangli: 为啥? 因为我ack了?
<wangli> whipleg, 他们说efi以前的他们不接，只接以后的
<whipleg> wangli: 恩.
<wangli> whipleg, 好的，赞这个方法
<mugebjgd> 有人弄过samba4的vfs了么
<wangli> whipleg, bug-1031867  貌似不是lenny修
<whipleg> wangli: 中国人?
<whipleg> wangli: 不认识
<whipleg> wangli: 七楼dave young 对这个很有研究
<whipleg> wangli: 直接ping他都可以. dave是efi大牛
<wangli> whipleg, 好，不过dave young出茶去了
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 你见人就说是efi大牛...
<wangli> 出差
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 因为会efi的，都是efi打牛
<wangli> 大
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 一般人学不会～
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 大牛
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 没, 我以前订阅linux-efi的, 他为了让kdump能工作在efi下, 提交了两位数的patch
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 还有大型的patchset
<qiao> whipleg: 大牛。。
<whipleg> qiao: ... ...
<qiao> whipleg: 拜见EFI大牛。。
<wangli> qiao, whipleg 不一定比iMadaper水平高
<whipleg> ... ... ...
<whipleg> 别闹...
<qiao> whipleg: 。。
<wangli> qiao, 我还是比较信任iMadaper
<qiao> wangli: 我也觉得是。。
<adam_magic_pack> qiao, 我还是比较信任iMadaper
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 我也是。。
<huntxu> qiao, 我还是比较信任iMadaper
<huntxu> 可是不对，明明就是 iMadper
<qiao>  imadaper  快快现身吧。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1279197
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 南京:亲生母子领证“结婚” 父亲又与儿子前岳母再婚 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<huntxu> 怎么多了个啊
<wangli> iMadaper,ping
<nyfair> 都是牛牛
<huntxu> nyfair: 拜真！牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> huntxu: adam_magic_pack: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> adam_magic_pack: ping
<huntxu> 淡淡在自ping
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: ping我一下
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: ping
<adam_magic_pack> 好了
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/12/20/116
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LKML: Dave Young: [PATCH v7 00/12] kexec kernel efi runtime support
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 是吧?
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 我觉得我还是干点而别的吧
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 什么意思??
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 啥都不会啊我
<yunfan> 草 原来是为了迁户口 我还以为是日本小说里那种 mylittlepony
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 比我会的多呀
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 还是做点小买卖算了
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 我能入伙嘛?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 可以搞搞线上与线下结合的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 电招?
<yunfan> 你看看传统行业 许多地方都可以用互联网思维加速的
<adam_magic_pack> 召
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 召人不
<yunfan> 我说个最简单的 就是餐馆里点餐 都做得很烂 可是你找个做过几年软件开发的人去 用软件开发的流程去套他的 都可以比他弄得好
<yunfan> 但是大家都不愿意去传统行业 觉得丢人 或者是想留在it行业等着创业发财什么的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 什么电招？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 电召啊, 线上约好, 线下服务
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 要不试试做煎饼吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你看五道口那帮人做羊肉泡馍就火了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没那个手艺
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你可以搞自动煎饼 你做过嵌入式的 这个不难
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你手动就没噱头了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你可以吧这个包装成未来的工业 全自动化工厂 制作过程全视频直播 这个也有成熟解决方案
<jiero1> yunfan:  发明独门保鲜便携箱子不断改进不断卖新型号给送便当的
<yunfan> 然后做个网站 在线下订单 有个工单号
<yunfan> 等轮到你的煎饼时候给你个通知 你去网站上在线看他制作全过程
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 做完通知你去取或者用同城快递给你送到
<havingFun> 有没有VPN靠谱的
<imtxc> yunfan: 客户用手机自主控制煎饼的火候，加几个蛋，放多少葱花？
<havingFun> 求大神用个几分钟
<jiero1> imtxc:  一个鸡蛋按市场价 + 0.5元控制费计算
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个也可以啊 只不过是参数问题 不过你要校验参数值是否非法 不然客户有钱 非要一个煎饼100个鸡蛋 你怎么办
<havingFun> 十万火急。自己的VPN不能用了PPTP。。
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机快去开饭店
<jiero1> imtxc:  买10控制费送10
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 我没有嵌入式的技术 要是阿蛋加盟我 那我愿意搞个这个来试试
<imtxc> yunfan， jiero1 应该挺好玩
<yunfan> 反正是炒作一把
<imtxc> yunfan: 贵司还有wfh名额不
<yunfan> 做失败了就说国人太没创新意识 云云 转身混公知领域 你看这样好不好 mylittlepony ?
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有
<yunfan> 说起来这个做煎饼的成本超级低 我看不少小贩的煎饼工具是用法兰改造的
<yunfan> 而河北沧州就产法兰
<jiero1> yunfan: 煎饼确实简单。不过你说的是什么煎饼。。。
<jiero1> yunfan: 什么是煎饼啊。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 还可以用四轴飞行器送货 嘿嘿
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 国内你别搞笑了
<yunfan> jiero1: 鸡蛋煎饼 帝都街头特别多
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 就帝都城内可以
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 政策不允许
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你自己不关注这块 传媒大学就有人在搞这个创业
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 胡说 国家13年开放了这个
<yunfan> 我当初住传媒宿舍 我朋友告诉我的 就在传媒高井创意产业园里
<jiero1> 我看到了忘记发给 leeeee 的鼠标。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你给我指点下 如果我想要做个煎饼机 要用的电机哪里搞得到
 * jiero1 无脑无脑
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不懂...
<jiero1> yunfan: 电风扇的电机就可以
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不是搞嵌入式？
<jiero1> yunfan: 落地扇的那种
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我啥都不会啊...
<yunfan> jiero1: 不行 要步进的
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 好吧 你这就是天生老板的料
<yunfan> 啥都会的人 一辈子都是打工的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04安装matlab安装图形化界面一直最小化点不出求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462043 试过很多版本的matlab，./install后图形化界面自动最小化，点不出，求解决办法！感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbin23651 — 2014-07-17 14:32
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。mark 。。。
<jiero1> yunfan: 阿当现在的幕后大老板就是什么都会的吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero1: 程序写得好 要饭要到老
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 以后投资我吧
<jiero1> yunfan: 你有好项目，真好的话，可以问我 -
<jiero1> yunfan:  风险一定要低哈
<yunfan> jiero1: 你又没钱 问你有什么用
<jiero1> yunfan:  好多想要我哥投资的，都失败了
<jiero1> yunfan:  但我哥也投资失败了
<jiero1> 哈哈
<yunfan> jiero1: 你哥有多少身家？ 几十万还是几百万？
<jiero1> yunfan:  恩。过了
<jiero1> yunfan: 应该是过了
<yunfan> 我估计你家里不是几亿的 如果是几亿的 跑哪里别人都认得
<yunfan> jiero1: 那你哥每笔投资能有多少？
<jiero1> yunfan:  不是几亿的
<jiero1> yunfan:  很少 哦。
<yunfan> jiero1: 所以没什么意思 我要是做网站 可以接受这种 成本不高 但是做线下的 一点点钱办不了事
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: ctcp我搞毛
<jiero1> yunfan:  一般来说你指望一家就投入你全部需要的资金么？
<yunfan> jiero1: 那倒不是 做这种的 至少希望能投资个几十万到1-200万  但是如果你哥就千万规模的 不可能给一个项目投到百万
<yunfan> 他如果喜欢这种赌博 这点钱也不够败的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你自己说要ping你的
<yunfan> 不管怎么说 做煎饼这个流程反正我看过好多次了 不难
<jiero1> yunfan:  恩你说的对
<yunfan> 有机会我要买点步进马达来试试
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 无言以对
<jiero1> yunfan: 尤其是你这种风险不低的
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 普京表示，我什么都会，来砍我啊
<jiero1> yunfan: 凭什么用能实现 35% 利润回报率的资金到你呢？能实现多少回报？
<jiero1> adam8157:  当妈妈
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 乖
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 为啥为啥啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: ?
<yunfan> jiero1: 我这个觉得风险不高 做网站倒是投资小 但是风险高
<yunfan> 你给我几十万一年 足够我一个人做一个大型网站了
<yunfan> 服务器投入个10来万足够了
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  你叫 magic pack 是说你要练出肌肉么？
<yunfan> 肯定能撑过去 如果撑不过去 那是好事 说明流量上去了
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 还是啥没懂
<jiero1> yunfan: 。回报
<cherrot> yunfan: 你要做煎饼果子？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 你太年轻
 * adam_magic_pack 敢说这里大多数人都不懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪里能下到google-chrome 64 bit deb安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462044 我的系统是Ubuntu 64 bit E版，google-chrome不能升级有2个月了，Goagent也是提示升级失败。 好像google官网有些智能吧，我尝试下载其64 bit 的deb安装包，都会指向一个google.cn的网站，下来只是35版，
<^k^>  ─> 那里能够下到最新版的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-07-17 14:47
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  。。。。。
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  magic 那破游戏
<yunfan> cherrot: 很想 做成功了能赚不少钱 煎饼是快速消费品 是来cash的 做失败了 可以炒作一把 总之都不亏
<yunfan> 尤其是如果哟老板投资我的话
<cherrot> yunfan: 我也觉的 既然肉夹馍都能套上互联网的名号的话
<cherrot> yunfan: 你要是做我肯定买  公司楼下的煎饼果子摊和早餐铺都被拆了  而且本身也觉得他们太不讲究卫生。。
<cherrot> eternnoir: ipv6哇
<mylittlepony> 五道口职业技术学院壕
<yunfan> cherrot: 是啊 尤其是帝都人 在乎这个的多 噱头可以搞大点 我只要一句话就可以打动他们 “你在乎健康所以带口罩，那你在乎煎饼嘛？”
<wangli> whipleg, 你这个dell XPS的机器
 * adam_magic_pack 一年吃不上两个煎饼
<wangli> whipleg, qiao告诉我说不能用PXE安装efi系统
<whipleg> wangli: 不是机器的问题, 是pxe的问题.
<cherrot> yunfan:  这是要发啊  真心的  帝都餐饮永远做不完
<wangli> whipleg, 是这个情况吗？
<yunfan> cherrot: 你平时买煎饼多少钱一个 加几个蛋
<wangli> whipleg, 那你每次都是咋install OS的
<cherrot> yunfan: 一个蛋 4.5
<whipleg> wangli: efi需要运行efi可执行文件, 而我们的pxe提供的不是.
<whipleg> wangli: dd u盘
<yunfan> cherrot: 这个利润率非常高
<yunfan> 鸡蛋最多1块钱
<wangli> whipleg, 直接把rhel6镜像dd进去
<cherrot> yunfan: 你能自动化到免去排队之苦 你就赢了
<yunfan> 面5毛
<wangli> whipleg, 就可以启动安装了吗
<whipleg> wangli: .
<adam_magic_pack> adam_magic_pack: ping
<wangli> whipleg, dd进U盘，我是说
<yunfan> 其他的油和电费加起来最多5毛
<yunfan> 还有2.5的利润
<whipleg> wangli: 是的.
<wangli> whipleg, 好的，不过这个print出来的日志收集还比较不好办，
<yunfan> cherrot: 而且既然可以在线订单 那你应该多点作料选项 比如可以放牛肉 牛肉几分熟都可以 当然那种的要10块钱一个
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 我也要参股
<wangli> whipleg, 能有啥好办法，给保存到本地文件没？
<whipleg> wangli: 恩. dmesg也会保存的吧?
<jiero1> yunfan: 然后画个diaosi 图- infographi
<cherrot> yunfan: 如果是早餐 在线必要性没这么大  不过可以APP上预定 到了公司正好送到 这种
<yunfan> cherrot: 就算你手工来 做个手机应用 提供各种选项 能预付费 那也不错
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 给推荐个煎牛排的锅
<whipleg> wangli: 你问问开发? 看起来开发是个国人
<yunfan> cherrot: 是的 你看我上一条
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 没吃过这么高大上的...
<wangli> whipleg, ruwang已经离开了
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 你有技术 还是参代码股比较好
<yunfan> 我负责炒作
<whipleg> wangli: 哦? 离开???
<wangli> whipleg, 我查了一下，他也离开了
<yunfan> 炒作策划
<wangli> whipleg, 对
<cherrot> yunfan: 参代码股  ;)
<whipleg> wangli: 离职?
<wangli> whipleg, 对的
<whipleg> wangli: lenny, prarit, don z,  这三个人挑一个问
<wangli> whipleg, 好的，看来只好如此
<wangli> whipleg, 赞～
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 不做技术，太累了，我做human resource
<whipleg> wangli: 前两个靠谱, 尤其是prarit.
<yunfan> cherrot: 其实你说道点子上了 传统行业就是排队烦
<yunfan> 但是店家不可能专门情人做个流程系统
<yunfan> 我觉得可以做个app 专门搞预定
<wangli> whipleg, 那就prarit
<yunfan> 店家注册一下 包月10快
<cherrot> yunfan: 就看煎饼果子好不好自动化了
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 每天牛排和沙拉, 健康减肥长肌肉
<whipleg> wangli: lennysz最大的问题就是, 懒得搭理你~ lol~
<yunfan> 提供订单和选项编辑功能 比如你煎饼的选项有加鸡蛋和不加选项
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 我买了400的牛肉, 炖着吃
<yunfan> 你要是做热狗 那就是只有几分熟的选项了
<wangli> whipleg, 我可以cc‘ Jim
<cherrot> yunfan: 你也可以发明新的早餐嘛
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  每天单纯吃 猪肉+生的菜，每天吃12元就够了
<whipleg> wangli: 那顺便bcc我, 我见识一下
<yunfan> 然后订单发到店铺那去 他做好以后反馈给客户
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  两天吃 1斤猪肉
<cherrot> yunfan: 总之是三明治热狗煎饼果子之类的快餐
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 猪肉不行
<wangli> whipleg, 哈哈，好的
<yunfan> cherrot: 做个这种通用的预定app出来
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 为啥呢？
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 那不行 mm程序员 这也是炒作计划的一部分
<cherrot> yunfan: 可能微信比APP更好推
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 羊牛鸡鱼, 猪肉不行
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 鸡也不行吧
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  鸡和鱼都不行。。。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 白肉健康得多
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  。。。
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 猪肉貌似也是白肉吧？
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  差异这么大呢，澳洲人让我吃红肉
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 红肉吧
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 白肉只是含铁少吧？  来科普一下
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 白肉就是鸡和鱼
<mylittlepony> hamo: 图样
<mylittlepony> hamo: 那地方的营养师的话你能套到这里？
<hamo> mylittlepony: aha?
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> kosher其实很健康
<mylittlepony> hamo: 空投花生就能死掉一半
<hamo> 白肉大致可以包括鸟类（鸡、鸭、鹅、火鸡等）、鱼、爬行动物、两栖动物、甲壳类动物（虾蟹等） 或双壳类动物（牡蛎、蛤蜊）等的肉，但不包括其内脏。虽然鲑鱼、煮熟的虾蟹等都是红色，这是因为鲑鱼及虾蟹的红色不是来自令红肉红色的肌红蛋白，而是来自虾青素，所以它们属于白肉。
<hamo> 烹饪好后的食物的顔色不能作为判断是否为红肉或白肉的标准，如猪肉虽在烹饪时变为白色，也仍然是红肉（在美国铺天盖地的广告称其为白肉，仅是一种市场推广手法而已）。
<jiero1> hamo: 本来就是用烹调前的。
<hamo> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%99%BD%E8%82%89
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 白肉 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<piggybox> 我觉得鸡肉生的时候也是红的。。。
<jiero1> piggybox:  我不爱吃鸟肉
<yunfan> cherrot: 自己做app好 好融资 微信一来腾讯不可靠 二来你只是他的一个一个开发者 有流量限制
<hamo> jiero1: 鸟肉健康
<yunfan> cherrot: 而且独立应用可以使用客户的微博之类的应用发微博推广 可以迅速扩大影响力
<cherrot> yunfan: 肯定两个都做啊  我只是觉得微信好推
<cherrot> yunfan: 张小龙比我厂有节操  lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 不是跟你一厂吗
<cherrot> happyaron: 他现在掌管一个完整事业群  作风都和一个独立公司一样  没有其他部门这么多官僚气
<yunfan> cherrot: 他又节操有个p用 他又不能说了算
<happyaron> cherrot: 好的。
<yunfan> 何况马云以前也有节操 还不是突然搞了支付宝
<yunfan> 不要相信人的节操 要相信预备措施
<bcao> 都是土豪，聊这么高大上的话题
<cherrot> yunfan: 这和节操无关 :D    就跟曾经微信说不做电商一样    肯定不能一棵树吊死
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 草莓味儿的?
 * adam_magic_pack 前几天误操作亏惨了, 100%的误操作啊
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 改这么蛋疼都额名字，你是蛋疼了吗：
<bcao> 啥操作
 * adam_magic_pack 这两天愤而卖空
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 看不懂这名字的都会被我在心里默默地嘲笑
<yunfan> cherrot: 所以你干嘛要靠他节操保证呢？ 你自己都举例反证了你的观点
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 随笔嘲笑
<cherrot> yunfan: 嗯哪
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 然后就涨了？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 话说你买乐视没？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 卖空小赚了一点
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 不碰创业板
<freeflying>   hamo 用过distcc没
 * cherrot 卧槽 就这样被壕基裆默默地嘲笑了！
<bcao> 你们都玩股票阿
<jzc> hai
<jzc> 大家好
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋又赚了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 用过..仅限用过
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 请客吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 误操作亏惨了
<^k^> jzc:点点点.  15:16
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 毛
<freeflying> hamo: 仅仅用了distcc，还是用过distcc-pump
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 赚了几百万了？
<jzc> 我最近发现了一个IRC频道是<a href="irc://irc.freenode.net/wesnoth.cn">irc://irc.freenode.net/wesnoth</a>
<yunfan> cherrot: 或者你微信的也做 但是功能不丰富 如果客户要更多功能 可以让他下载应用 不愿意的话 也无所谓
<hamo> freeflying: distcc-pump又是啥？
<jzc> 我要怎样加入呢我用的是xchat
<hamo> freeflying: 没用过，就用过distcc
<cherrot> jzc:  /j #wesnoth.cn  吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Battle for Wesnoth 韦诺之战 中文论坛 - Powered by Discuz! (@ wesnoth.cn)
<jzc> o
<jzc> i try
<jiero1>  jzc 都没人了。。。
<jzc> ?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 啥误操作啊，说出来大家开心一下
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 没注意分红, 被睡了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 瞬间一个点就没了
<cherrot> jzc: 你可以和 jiero1 玩耍
<freeflying> hamo: 加了preprocessing
 * hamo 哎，这种一个点几百万的人啊...=> adam_magic_pack 
<jzc> jiro1？？
 * jiero1 摸摸 cherrot 好久不玩游戏了
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 啥东西还要交税
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 你魔都的人我看都喜欢去店里吃水豆腐 这个不好做
<hamo> freeflying: distcc不管这个么？我记得管吧？
 * cherrot 哎，这种一个点几百万的人啊...=> adam_magic_pack 
<jiero1> cherrot:  你还小
<hamo> freeflying: 反正ccache管
<cherrot> yunfan: 帝都好做  魔都汤包太好吃了
<jzc> 每天这里都有这么多人么？
<freeflying> hamo: 有个pump mode是把预处理发到远端机器上去，加快速度
<yunfan> cherrot: 汤包没什么噱头 都是直接去买的成品 自己蒸而已
<freeflying> happyaron: https://www.cyclingexpress.com/?lang=cn&p=productDia&proId=2372
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Verite Team S 105 碳纤维跑车 2014 - 单车快递
<hamo> freeflying: 腻害，真没用过..
<cherrot> yunfan: 好吃啊  太喜欢吃魔都的汤包水煎包了
 * jiero1 这种被全包的人。。。
 * jiero1 出去吃饭也不自己掏钱。。。
 * jiero1 就是少了几千收入罢了
<happyaron> freeflying: 买不起啊叔儿
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 把我放到/me里下, 我试试高亮
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: ^^
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋又玩啥高级玩意呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没你gaoji啊...
 * happyaron adam_magic_pack 是土豪
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 放到文本中间
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙拜壕s
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 放到文本中间
<tenzu> 求个临时vpn, 想在手机上装shadowsocks
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ios?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你的魔法包?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: android
 * hamo 哎，adam_magic_pack这种一个点几百万的人啊...
<jiero1> hamo: 别黑当当了。他也就比我富有几十倍
<adam_magic_pack> 卧槽 不好使啊!!!!
<yunfan> tenzu: 嘿嘿
<jiero1> tenzu:  拜拜
<tenzu> ...
<yunfan> jiero1: 你一秒钟几十万 那蛋蛋怎么办
 * happyaron 哎 adam_magic_pack 这种一个点几百万的。。。我就不说了伤心
<palomino|working> ?_? tenzu
<jiero1> yunfan: 一秒钟几十万都不是我的前。
<palomino|working> 拿apk直接装即可吧 tenzu
<adam_test> adam_magic_pack:
<jiero1> adam_test: 。。。
 * happyaron 哎 adam_test 这种一个点几百万的。。。我就不说了伤心
 * adam_test test adam_magic_pack 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 好主意!
<palomino|working> adb install xxx...
 * adam_test test adam8157 blah
<palomino|working> 我最近都这么装软件了...
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> palomino|working: 老司机就是老司机
 * palomino|working 旁观 adam 自测
<jiero1> tenzu cherrot adam_test hamo 你们觉得我应该穿什么样的衣服呃。不能太亮
<jiero1> happyaron:  就不问你了
<palomino|working> O_o
 * adam_test test adam_magic_pack foo
<mylittlepony> 居然还真有程序猿好意思说wqy是基于droidsans的
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero1: 要去见妹子?
<jiero1> tenzu:  肯定的。
<mylittlepony> http://wenq.org/wqy2/index.cgi?About 这页面有提过google
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Habitat: About
<yunfan> jiero1: 一秒钟几十万那是不正常的 快去男科医院看看
 * adam_test adam_magic_pack 
<mylittlepony> wqy04年就出来了，droidsan什么时候的事
<adam_test> adam_magic_pack:
<jiero1> tenzu:  或者让从 坡国回来的妹子帮我选？
 * adam_test blah adam_magic_pack blah
<adam_magic_pack> 心满意足
<tenzu> jiero1: 你等得了那么长时间?
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> adam的世界真是看不懂啊
<jiero1> tenzu:  等不了也要等。
<jiero1> tenzu:  我当然不想等。。。。。。
<jiero1> tenzu: 等着我啥事都没做好！
<jiero1> lol
<hamo> palomino|working: 人家这种挣秒薪的人..你当然不懂..
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 一秒钟几十万，好腻害
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 冥币交换率
<jiero1> 人民币和冥币兑换率如此
<palomino|working> 挣秒薪,被blah和test秒满足 hamo
 * adam_magic_pack 帽子戏法
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 曾经我的老师说会有 $110/h 让我们每年干半年，然后享受半年全球旅行，但她第一学期结束就去旅行了
<tenzu> jiero1: 你不如再找个妹子帮你建议穿衣
<jiero1> tenzu:  找那些种类的妹子合适呢？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 穿衣没改进之前他哪来的妹子?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 死循环了
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 找是可以的啊
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  比如 嫂子，比如朋友
<palomino|working> 让你们干半年,然后她去旅行半年? jiero1
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<ggarlic> mylittlepony: wqy是微米黑就是基于droid sans
<ggarlic> s/是/的/
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 帮他穿衣的妹子可以是闺蜜啊
<jiero1> ggarlic:  g黑是不会承认的。
<jiero1> tenzu: 我没有闺蜜啊。
<jiero1> tenzu: 如果有，也都结婚了
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 许多人都是一秒钟几千万的啊 几十万的是有病的
<tenzu> jiero1: 实在不行找个大妈吧
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 公司里那些分享微码的都是2B么？
<mylittlepony> ggarlic: 哪里说的？
<yunfan> jiero1: 不会的 市场经济 就算你 $100/h 你也不可能干半年休息半年的
<adam_magic_pack> mylittlepony: 官网说的...
<yunfan> 你可以休息 公司不能休息
<yunfan> 那你休息那半年 公司还要雇个同样 $110/h的人来干活
<jiero1> yunfan:  个人公司笨蛋。。。我以前老师是个人工作室的。。。
<yunfan> 这个只有让国家立法强制了
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 官网是管事的美分写得，我只认那些做贡献的家伙
<yunfan> 而且要全球签约
<yunfan> jiero1: 我就设想过 改双休为  一个三休一个四休这样
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。
<ggarlic> mylittlepony: 你认不认随意
<yunfan> 这样公司可以7天一直开工 但是个人却可以得到更多的休息
<yunfan> 而且可以调配社会资源
<imtxc> hamo: 早
<yunfan> 现在大家都是1-5上班 6-7下班 结果1-5的时候社会资源就浪费  6-7的时候资源就不够
<imtxc> hamo: 膜拜壕
<yunfan> 如果可以错开 那资源可以平衡用到了
<imtxc> 膜拜壕 happyaron
<jiero1> yunfan:   你不懂，要尽力的让人愚蠢化。
<freeflying> imtxc: 最近很难薅到中信羊毛了
<hamo> imtxc: 拜错了，壕是这几位=> adam_magic_pack , happyaron , freeflying 和 imadper
<freeflying> imtxc: 9分享好多都不算
<hamo> freeflying: 去换沃尔玛卡了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 对中信无爱了啊
<jiero1> hamo: 我觉得 nyfair 和  freeflying 近似呢
<imtxc> hamo: 有啥免年费好申请的白金卡么
<hamo> imtxc: 现在主刷什么
<freeflying> hamo: 没，刷了7杯咖啡才知道能换卡
<yunfan> jiero1: fuck you again and again
<yunfan> 我决定就这个话题写个博文
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 没刷卡好久了呢
<yunfan> 提高下博客活跃度
<mylittlepony> jiero1: g婊有啥黑不得的吗？没有就行了呗
<jiero1> 。。。
 * hamo 手上还有一次9积分...可是我想要9元电影
<freeflying> hamo: 中信我每个月刷卡都在5-10k之间
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 实在不知道刷哪张了，管理不过来
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 没啥啊。
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 写完就可以关博了
 * jiero1 摸摸 mylittlepony 小脑袋
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 所以不就好了
<hamo> imtxc: 现在多少张？
<freeflying> hamo: 我还有四次9元电影
<adam_magic_pack> 小脑袋?
<freeflying> hamo: 要不
<imtxc> 我数数
<hamo> freeflying: 好啊好啊...周末看电影去...
 * adam_magic_pack 呵呵
<mylittlepony> 2010年，因内容审查问题与中国政府交涉,并最终关闭中国版网页搜索服务,转用香港域名及服务器为内地用户提供简体中文服务
<imtxc> hamo: 12 家的
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<mylittlepony> 2013年，斯诺登同志表示，呵呵
<mylittlepony> 傻逼们还去每年献花
<mylittlepony> 这不是婊是啥？
<hamo> imtxc: 这么多，不怕湿鞋？或者被坑年费？
<imtxc> hamo: 负债不到 1%
<huntxu> imtxc: 12卡壕。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 湿鞋的可能没有，仙子就怕坑年费
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 你他妈到底一年领多少津贴？
<yunfan> 还是像色戒里那个王佳芝一样
<imtxc> hamo: 一大半的卡负债是0
<hamo> imtxc: 中信的可以打电话申请终免
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 您才是真壕
<hamo> imtxc: 很多卡都可以申请终面
<yunfan> imtxc: 那那么多卡干什么 我要物资
<imtxc> hamo: 除非销卡才行吧
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 我又不黑粑粑国，哪里会有津贴
<imtxc> hamo: 交行电话销卡会免
<imtxc> hamo: 还有哪家可以我就不知道了，打通怎么说
<hamo> imtxc: 谈心嘛
<imtxc> 哭穷好使不
<hamo> imtxc: 不好使吧，要炫富
<imtxc> 广发平安啥的我都快忘了
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 怎么没有 你这种事领社科院津贴的 高级黑
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 消掉一大半啊, 你那么多卡不累么?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不知道销啥
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老板，一起卖烧饼啊，先支给我3个月工钱
<imtxc> 按额度销？
<yunfan> imtxc: 卡精你好 我想请教下 工资卡的手机 是不是可以重新绑定
<imtxc> yunfan: 得去网点啊
<yunfan> 现在老子工资卡绑定那个帝都的联通号码 纯粹是为了工资卡 tmd
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 我哪里黑了，我喷g婊的每个黑点都有据可查
<yunfan> 一个月65 在安徽信号奇差
<hamo> imtxc: 哪些卡你从来没用过，消了就好
<hamo> imtxc: 排除终免的
<jzc> 有人玩ubuntu的游戏吗？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我最多留三张, 银联, master, visa各一张
<imtxc> 穷怕了，怕万一哪天真急需钱
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 贵司出过游戏？
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 那当然了 所以你这才叫高级黑嘛 你举的例子都不假 可是都是故意找对你有利的 对你不利的就无视了
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 也许是胡叼盘每个月给你打款
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 你可以申芯片了，混合的也行，北京8月开始就关闭降级交易了、
<jzc> 我最近发现了一些游戏有中国人
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 我可从来没有无视啊，你看所有喷我的人我都正面回应了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 等明年的ic单标呢
<imtxc> 跟银行借钱总比跟人借钱好受点
<yunfan> imtxc: 你放心 你没有急需钱的时候 你真要急需 最多是生病做手术 那个额度别指望这些卡能帮到你
<hoxily> jzc: 什么游戏？
<jzc> teeworld和韦诺之战
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 反过来我列了几条，那堆g粉往往只敢找其中一点来战
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 哪里有 难道我不是人？
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，做手术啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 别指望 不如买个正规的商业保险
<opelbenz> 韦诺有不少中国人的
<imtxc> yunfan: 几万也能顶一下下啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果做手术才几万  那也没啥可怕了 大佬
<jzc> 现在好像没有
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 我对哪一点有问题？
<imtxc> yunfan: 倒是
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: http://www.icbc.com.cn/ICBC/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E5%8D%A1%E7%89%87%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C/%E8%81%94%E5%90%8D%E5%8D%A1%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97/%E9%87%91%E8%9E%8D%E4%BF%9D%E9%99%A9%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6%E4%BA%BA%E4%BF%9D%E7%88%B1%E8%BD%A6%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6%E4%BA%BA%E4%BF%9D%E7%88%B1%E8%BD%A6%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1.htm
<hoxily> jzc: teeworlds被人秒杀。
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 这个可是pboc3.0的
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 卡片世界－信用卡－中国工商银行中国网站
<jzc> ？
<mylittlepony> opelbenz: wesnorth战略性太差了，dominions4
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 2.0
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 3.0
<jzc> 那些红字是什么命令？？？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 还没社保呢不是
<yunfan> imtxc: 何况几万块你本来也凑得出来 你凑不出来的是像白血病弄骨髓这种几十万的 你想想 你那些卡能凑出这个钱不？
<hoxily> jzc: 我只会跳跳，勾子用不熟
<yunfan> 不知道有没有罕见病保险
<yunfan> 我也怕这种事
<jzc> 那些红字是什么命令？？？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋你发的啥
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 不是说2.0, 混合, 但是空白磁条?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ?
<yunfan> 出个意外挂了倒没什么 得个大病又费钱又掉着 那才是割肉
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 你就是王佳芝
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 人保这个卡，还真是3.0的
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 以前那个普通单芯片，是2.0的
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 联名卡太丑...
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: http://www.icbc.com.cn/icbc/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E7%99%BD%E9%87%91%E5%8D%A1/default.htm
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 白金卡－信用卡－中国工商银行中国网站
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 来一张 工行白金visa吧
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 市面不多的 银联+VISA的EMV卡
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 土豪你值得拥有
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我想要单标现在
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 这种不标准的卡.... 不想要, 我名门正派不搞歪们邪道
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 必须标准，据说比中行EMV更通用
<imtxc> hamo: 我打算升级几张能免年费的白金留着，伪的也行啊
<hamo> imtxc: 不多了...
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: http://www.icbc.com.cn/ICBC/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E5%8D%A1%E7%89%87%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C/%E6%A0%87%E5%87%86%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97/%E6%A0%87%E5%87%86%E9%87%91%E6%99%AE%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6%E5%8D%95%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6%E5%8D%95%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1.htm
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 这个单标单芯片
<imtxc> hamo: 好像只有民生中心浦发了
<imtxc> 中信
<hamo> imtxc: 建行
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 等明年, 现在没身份
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  wesnoth 需要大地图啊，大规则啊
<hamo> imtxc: 工行年消费20W也能免，你值得拥有
<imtxc> hamo: 建行也有小白？ 能网申不
<hamo> imtxc: 能啊
<imtxc> hamo: 哪张
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  光是玩那些，没意思，要只能消耗不能补充的才爽
<adam_magic_pack> 招商银联单币ic, 招商visa sig, 中行0027, 赛高
<hamo> imtxc: 就是以前的鳌拜，12次就免
<jiero1> hamo: 连鳌拜都出现了。。。
<jiero1> jzc 你太年轻了，我们都玩过去好久了的游戏
<hamo> imtxc: http://creditcard.ccb.com/creditCard/20110906_1315300801.html
 * sandian 😊
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 龙卡全球支付信用卡_信用卡频道_中国建设银行
<imtxc> 这个不要
<jiero1> jzc 玩 teeworld 是 4年前 wesnoth 是 6年前
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 所以来玩dominions啊
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  没有精力玩游戏
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  我傻了
<imtxc> 这不是奥白吧？　  hamo
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  最近精力全跑了一个女孩身上了
<jiero1> lol
<mylittlepony> 矮人要塞 dominions那种hardcore
<hamo> imtxc: 这就是以前的奥白，卡面都一样
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 。。。
<imtxc> 卡面倒还真一样
<mylittlepony> jiero1:游戏区版主让我当吧
<mugebjgd> 我靠 你们刷屏速度真可以
<imtxc> hamo: 我的小贱卡额度太低，15k 才，申白金难
<HIGHTLIGHT> 各路大神你们好
<imtxc> 建行和中行提额都好难
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  可以啊。。。和oneleaf 说一下就好了的
<jiero1> imtxc:  我才 3K
<freeflying> hamo: 现在arm的东西编译个3.6的内核很快啊
<jiero1> 从来刷不完啊
 * jiero1 需要刷20K的时候根本没想到用 信用卡
<hamo> freeflying: 东西少
<hamo> freeflying: 每个config都是固定的拿点东西
<freeflying> hamo: 2-3分钟就能编译好
<hamo> freeflying: 啊哈？你开cache了吧？
<hamo> freeflying: io也没那么快啊
<freeflying> hamo: 没
<hamo> freeflying: 啥config?
<freeflying> hamo: 默认的
<freeflying> hamo: 过几天拿到板子试试看
<hamo> freeflying: make ARCH=arm?
<hamo> freeflying: 就这样？
<freeflying> 差不多吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 有本事先distclean =,=
<hamo> ...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 等我拿到板子
<freeflying> hamo: 16core
<hamo> freeflying: 16core? arm64?
<hamo> freeflying: 你能搞到arm64的班子不？
<hamo> freeflying: 给我玩玩
<freeflying> hamo: 32位
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 我能上去用
<hamo> freeflying: 那不好玩了，我想玩arm64
<freeflying> hamo: 贵司不是有applied micro的嘛
<hamo> freeflying: C家？有么？我不知道..反正没玩过...
<hamo> freeflying: 好像有个编译机是，但是不能随便玩啊
<freeflying> hamo: hyperscale team有
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧..
<hamo> freeflying: apm现在出片子了？以前给百度送测的时候直接是个FPGA
<freeflying> hamo: 贵司前些时候在austin不是拿apm的机器演示过嘛
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • sed 替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462046 需要找到xxx删除，然后加入一行yyy，读入一个文件内容ttt，再加入一行zzz。一直写不对。 /xxx/d i \yyy r ttt i \zzz 连不起来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-17 16:03
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/287043
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 Aber M3级别 男款软壳外套 $41.43（需用邮件码，390），有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<hamo> freeflying: 不知道，没关注过我司的这种。不搞应用的纯系统公司根本抓不住使用方的需求
<mylittlepony> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-07-17/bf2183af-0a3b-4aba-9a9a-be818c4b39ac.jpg
<happyaron> Eros_Cat 老虎：我体型大，狮子：你没有女朋友；
<happyaron> 老虎：我咬合力强，狮子：你没有女朋友
<happyaron> 老虎：我爬树快，狮子：你没有女朋友
<happyaron> 老虎：能不能不提没有女朋友这事儿？狮子：你得自己打猎，而我只要等她们给我打食回来，我有一群女朋友，而你最多就一个，还是母老虎。
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 不够风骚
<freeflying> hamo: 乃不是要去阿里的嘛，谈得如何了呢
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 没有码
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 红的
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 我应该有
<hamo> freeflying: 不去了，去不了杭州
<hamo> freeflying: 就没谈好呗
<freeflying> hamo: 杭州也不错啊
<mylittlepony> hamo: ali工作压力不比度娘低，珍惜生命
<whipleg> hamo: kernel在北京
<whipleg> hamo: 四惠
<jiero1> 谁有成都工作可以介绍给我 哦
<hamo> whipleg: 现在都移到阿里云了
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 给你还是给她？
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 给我
<whipleg> hamo: 不是吧, 两三周之前, caspar来的时候, 还说在通惠路呀
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  她有了。
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 土壕
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  我属于三无人缘
<jiero1> 人员
<jiero1> 无敬业精神 无好胜心 无学历
<freeflying> jiero1: 卧龙岗大学毕业
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 找南方周末要美分
<jiero1> freeflying: 你么？
<freeflying> jiero1: 比西太平洋大学好多了你
<jiero1> freeflying: 我不是啊
<jiero1> freeflying:  我没有学历的
<freeflying> jiero1: 我没上过大学啊
<jiero1> freeflying: 最高学历我是高中
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 卧龙岗牛牛
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 啥啊。
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  我没去过卧龙岗大学。。。
<hamo> whipleg: 你吧
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 笨蛋太多
<mylittlepony> 五道口男子职业技术学院？
<hamo> whipleg: 没事乱改啥名字
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: +1
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  我只转过两所
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 国内公司能习惯么?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 能啊
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 。。。
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 现在都差不多了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 这个呢 "【华为招聘 Linux OS专家】我们诚挚邀请您的加入，期待您的回音：）"
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 他们找过我N次了...
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 华为不去
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我觉得妥妥的适应不了 =,=
<jiero1> freeflying: 我又不想那种到处出差的
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 等着吃请 xD
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 跟yunfan一起卖烧饼？
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  问题是我要去的位置
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 被说来这里话都听不懂
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<wangli> 太菜了吧，我们有qiao 是蓝翔毕业的～
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 华为可以外派
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 去华为海外销服..
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 入职离职都要请客你不知道? cc whipleg
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 不知道.
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 现在你知道了
<adam_magic_pack> .
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 听不懂
 * whipleg 忘了吃脑残片了, 不知道你们在说什么
 * alex____ 
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 药不能停
 * alex____ ip
<hamo> whipleg: 那也没发现你萌萌哒啊
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 和你比不了啊
<whipleg> hamo: 你比我萌因为
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: whipleg 毛，我吃药了
<whipleg> hamo: 吃错了
<yunfan> jiero1: 去就去 人生难得几回青春
<yunfan> 我倒是想象你那样 可惜我已经不再青春了
<jiero1> yunfan: 你妹你比我大2个月
<jiero1> yunfan: 心老了？
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机老司机
 * jiero1 拿出水混合酒精烧 yunfan
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 带带我
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  壕你资助我吧
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  妹子你都可以拿走
<jiero1> 如果你做得到
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 壕你资助我吧
<jiero1> 。。。
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 真穷
<mylittlepony> jiero1: 从小石库门破旧房子，马桶都要自己倒
<jiero1> mylittlepony:  确实我小时候比你富有，可以从二楼楼梯上滚下来玩
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 反正楼上楼下都是自己家
<jiero1> lol
<adam_magic_pack> mylittlepony: 你给我一套
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 潍坊房子便宜了，3000市中心
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  当然是每平方米
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 你要来十套?
<yunfan> 我这现在开始刮大风 估计等下有暴雨
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:   。。。你果然能买起10套啊
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 壕送我一套
<yunfan> jiero1: 你的心智还年轻 我的太老了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 我说你, 我连厕所都买不起
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机老司机，求带带
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: jiero1 难以想象你俩是同岁
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 我能买起厕所。。。
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack 为什么？
<yunfan> jiero1: 潍坊好多上访 告官员黑得事迹 就算白送我 我都不要
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 一胖一瘦
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: ^
<jiero1> 。。。
<jiero1> 你妹。。。
<jiero1> 这算啥理由
<yunfan> 老中医教你一招 带个保温瓶 里面方块干冰  然后去地铁里打开瓶盖 顺利上新闻
<whipleg> hamo: keysnail
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵 你也没比我们大几岁啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 半岁
<jiero1> yunfan: 他和你不差半岁
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 但是你却长得像新疆人 比胖瘦区别还严重
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机老司机，怎么造干冰
<jiero1> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你才像...
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 去买
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 买啊
<jiero1> mylittlepony: 。。。
<mylittlepony> adam_magic_pack: 吐鲁番老司机
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你自己那个微信的头像
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 头发的问题
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那个眼睛很像 头发倒是看不出来
<jiero1> yunfan: 应该用铝热剂+一旅行箱干冰不是？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 咱眼睛大而已
<yunfan> 眼睛看上去跟弯进去一样的 这是塞种人的特征
<yunfan> jiero1: 铝热剂上不了新闻 因为会被维稳
<jiero1> yunfan: 。。。
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 你们都面基过了？
<yunfan> jiero1: 你不懂贵国政治 只有这种造成影响 但是又不是真正事件的才容易上新闻被炒作
<yunfan> 如果真是大量铝热剂 那就要等新华社通稿了
<yunfan> mylittlepony: 没 我不认识新疆人
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机果然懂得好多
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 老司机带带我
<yunfan> 这个找阿蛋吧 人家一秒钟几十万上下
<mylittlepony> yunfan: 那是壕，壕出的馊点子我可破费不起
<yunfan> 豪也是从卖切糕开始做起的
<jiero1> yunfan: 壕骗么
<bcao> 壕是卖切糕开始的吗？我以为是从白粉呢：）
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 华为不错的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 去华为没事 想不开的时候记得来频道里说 千万别跳楼
<yunfan> 草  隔壁一个大闪电
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: CWU0910J  stp 35%off
<yunfan> 一个炸雷飘过头顶
<yunfan> 我要去带个耳塞
<yunfan> 擦了  头顶
<yunfan> ctmd 跟打炮一样的
<elderdriver> yunfan: 老司机老司机
<whipleg> mikecao: 这个名字也没好很多...
<elderdriver> whipleg: mikebai
<elderdriver> mikecao: 这个id本来是什么意思，b超？
<yunfan> elderdriver: 老子都快挂了
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 推荐?
<elderdriver> yunfan: 来帮我黑g婊
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 啥? 有hc?
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 我说那衣服
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: B超
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: yoyoyo
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: yooooo
 * mikecao 抚摸 蛋蛋 adam_magic_pack  
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: marmot的m3. 不是特别神的衣服, 各个厂家都有同级别的衣服. 谁的便宜好看就入谁家的
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 等你那羽绒服特价买一个
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 赶紧练习下你的羽毛球，太撮了。。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我让的那么明显...
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹了好不。。
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 啥羽绒服？
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: hamo: 你俩适合买这个 : http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00DIMK728?tag=cnrtgt-23&ascsubtag=|003_t_d_hr_gaw|003_d_hr_pr_2_pt|49221551926|www.smzdm.com||
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ scoyco 赛羽 骑士越野护甲 摩托车护甲 护甲 AM02 黑 - 汽车用品 - 亚马逊中国
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<jiero1> 找工作找工作
<opelbenz> 骑士型铅护裆
 * mikecao 谁是工作
<elderdriver> adam_magic_pack: wqy-microhei我编不下去啦，快来帮我一起黑g婊
<whipleg> mikecao: 总是把你看成 microcai
<mikecao> whipleg, 谁是 microcai
<whipleg> mikecao: 一个, 写cpp的
<mikecao> 哦。大牛
<elderdriver> whipleg: 是不是三天两头跟王垠互喷的那个？
<whipleg> elderdriver: 我不知道..
<elderdriver> whipleg: 上回在度娘贴吧看到两人互喷的黑历史
<onlylove> elderdriver: 王银喷的人太多了
<elderdriver> onlylove: 还好，没linus那个蹭得累多
<onlylove> elderdriver: 不知道他懂不懂OPENGL啥的，没见他喷adobe什么的
<elderdriver> onlylove: opengl我来喷吧，这玩意简直反人类，opengl的核心包基本什么事都干不成，想写个简单的立方体都得上ext的abi，结果他妈的每个显卡厂的ext都不一样
<elderdriver> onlylove: directx才是王道，显卡厂都已抢先支持新版directx为荣
<elderdriver> onlylove: 要是没有glew glut这种opengl的再打包，直接使用opengl绝对坑死你
<onlylove> elderdriver: 新支持DX那是抢占游戏市场好么……
<onlylove> elderdriver: 而且目前能造芯片的，ati nvidia s3(via)和intel
<onlylove> elderdriver: 难道公版不支持的东西，改版能改支持了？
<elderdriver> Q 怎么加载png纹理
<elderdriver> DX 直接绑定
<elderdriver> OpenGL 蠢货，自己用libjpeg/libpng...
<onlylove> elderdriver: 然后撇开intel和via，就剩下nvidia和ati
<elderdriver> Q：怎么播放声音
<elderdriver> DX： 直接加载
<elderdriver> OpenGL：蠢货，自己用openal/portaudio/sdl...
<onlylove> elderdriver: 真要追溯起源，你敢说dx和opengl一点关系没有？
<elderdriver> onlylove: 不是不是，只是dx用起来很傻瓜，基本功能都做好了
<elderdriver> onlylove: 而且前向兼容
<elderdriver> onlylove: opengl不同版本的context超级坑爹
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40372
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | FreeBSD 9.3发布
<onlylove> zfs的书签是啥
<elderdriver> onlylove: 别说png jpg，就是bmp你都要自己提取rgb信息，然后做rgb->bgr转制
<yili_hello> 。。。。
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.39.YGYnmZ&id=39463417670&ns=1#detail  这个看上去适合我
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 美国正品现货OR/Outdoor Research Transfer Jacket 男士软壳上衣-淘宝网 价格:450.00 - 550.00
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 今年要风骚起来
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 你等着.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 华为16级是个啥?
<onlylove> 我又该重启winxp了……
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 等我给你找找看, 我上次看到一个特别风骚的.
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 我去! 16级!
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 圣斗士圣衣么?
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 满级99, 你自己算吧
 * elderdriver 大学的时候对开源怀揣着良好的期许，自己写游戏用opengl，立志要跨平台。后来某天我下载了directx sdk，看了下directx的sample，然后就呵呵了
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 卧槽
<elderdriver> 再然后，去他妈的directx，rpg小黄油才是王道
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: hamo freeflying 果然毫无意义啊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: sha ?
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 对, 没意义
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: http://www.21ic.com/hr/201203/108633.htm
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 华为薪资等级，偶被吓住了~！ - 21IC中国电子网
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 刚hw打电话来说16级问我有没有兴趣
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 不过有股票/分红/期权
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 你看的这个是涨工资之前的吧
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-516-137111-1.shtml
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 华为17级20K是什么水平_华为世界_天涯论坛
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 13年9月的
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 不过最近有个工资大涨.
<adam_magic_pack> whipleg: 人还说我工作才5年, 16级都可能够呛呢
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 请回复"滚nm的"
<hamo> whipleg: 要文明
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: whipleg roll egg
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 16级？ 扯吧
<whipleg> hamo: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 他这么说的,  一般16 最高18, 我五年16都够呛
<elderdriver> adam_magic_pack: 老司机去把华为盘下来
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 跟他说，任正非退位你上
<adam_magic_pack> http://news.163.com/14/0717/11/A1BPCUK600011229.html#163interesting
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 44岁已婚男子小便出血就医 发现自己是女儿身_网易新闻中心
<whipleg> s/你上/上你/
<brother_spring> whipleg: uccu
<whipleg> brother_spring: 啥?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 能付多少呢
<brother_spring> whipleg: you see see you
<whipleg> brother_spring: 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 总之是渣
<whipleg> adam_magic_pack: 跳槽, 要从实干类公司跳往忽悠类公司.
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 去跟 任正非说：“壕夯莪”
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 不可能吧
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你没节操
<adam_magic_pack> f
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 教我忽悠!
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 请教我忽悠!
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这么低intel人还去啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 分红给多少
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 这根本就没必要问下去了啊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 去吧，深圳不错
<whipleg> 深圳?
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 有bj
<whipleg> 哪个公司???
<whipleg> 我去!
<ball_bag_sheep> 组团组团
<hamo> whipleg: 你要去深圳啊？
<whipleg> 房子便宜, 收入高, 空气好 <- 对比北京来说
<whipleg> hamo: 深圳比北京easy多了
<whipleg> hamo: 能去深圳, 果断不留北京呀
<hamo> whipleg: 收入高？
<whipleg> hamo: 跟北京平行呀
<hamo> whipleg: ...
<hamo> whipleg: 实际上还是差点的
<whipleg> hamo: 但是深圳地铁人少呀
<whipleg> hamo: 吃的也好.
<hamo> whipleg: 是因为贵
<onlylove> whipleg: 深圳地铁多钱
<onlylove> whipleg: 北京地铁多钱
<whipleg> hamo: 噗, 以后地铁涨价你还是要做呀
<hamo> whipleg: 我今天就坐公交，才花了8毛
<whipleg> hamo: ... ...
<hamo> whipleg: 省了大钱了
<whipleg> hamo: 土豪, 你买了辆公交?
<whipleg> hamo: 还是买了条线路
<sandian> 深圳房子不便宜啊。
<whipleg> sandian: 租房, 比北京便宜多了
<hamo> whipleg: 坐公交，上下班坐几百万车，还有司机，不用自己开
<hamo> whipleg: 比买车NB多了
<whipleg> hamo: 恩, 是呀. 还不用年检
<hamo> sandian: 房子还是要便宜一点的
<sandian> 广州刚炸了辆公交。。。说不定下次就是深圳。。
<whipleg> sandian: 说不定是北京呢?
<hamo> whipleg: 对，有专人负责验车等一系列养车服务
<whipleg> hamo: 你直接可以去香港投资房地产了
<ball_bag_sheep> 这个channel怎么一下子那么多壕？
<adam_magic_pack> 愤而下班
<imtxc> hamo: 那车贵是贵，但是没安检啊
<imtxc> 烧死炸死什么的，太疼了
<ball_bag_sheep> 蛋壕上班比我晚，下班比我早，太可恶了
<ball_bag_sheep> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> ball_bag_sheep: 牛牛你咋变身了？
<ball_bag_sheep> happyaron: 菊苣
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> ball_bag_sheep:  你是谁
<imtxc> 哦哦，是牛牛啊
 * imtxc 下班
<ball_bag_sheep> ...
<ball_bag_sheep> 桑心
 * hamo 都下班了...
<nyfair> weechat可以上irc?
<yaguang> nyfair, weechat is not wechat , it's an   irc client
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows7下U盘安装ubuntu，出问题，开机都来不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462047 开机界面显示 error: no such.partition Entering rescue.mode…… grub rescue<> 统计信息: 发表于 由 1392153718 — 2014-07-17 17:05
<jiero> k
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 总是有那种情况的。
 * jiero 觉得我家里到了这一代好像感情不顺利是顺理成章的。
<zhan> 啥啊
<jiero> zhan 博士博士
<jiero> zhan 鳣鱼精
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 收到邮件没有通知，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462054 使用Thunderbird 24.6.0，ubuntu 12.04LTS。 别人发邮件过来，没有任何通知，除非打开软件才能看到有新邮件，请问怎么办？谢谢！ 在Thunderbird中使用yeah邮箱，imap邮件服务器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 松狗岛 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-07-17 18:54
<hoxily> julianwa: !
<hoxily> jusss: !
<hoxily> julianwa: 打错了。
<jusss> hoxily: walking in the air 正在听，感觉很不错
<hoxily> jusss: 夏天的风-温岚
<jusss> hoxily: 听国语会让人说你b格低，听国外的会显得b格高
<jusss> hoxily: 最好找偏门的国外的，最好是谁也没听过的，显得b格高
<hoxily> jusss: 要个JB的B格。你工作了？
<jusss> hoxily: 还木有，过几天估计就有了
<jusss> ****************************************************************************************************
<hoxily> 哦
<mugebjgd> jusss, 扯蛋
<hoxily> jusss: 这首歌也很装B：http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=valentin+a+little+story&ie=utf-8
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ valentin a little story_百度搜索
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36600.html 爆笑的短信段子--男人的陋室铭 : 《男人的陋室铭》:井不在空,有苍则名。泽不在小,能圆则灵。藤崎彩花,水野春树。高树玛丽雅,伊藤绘理香。星下乃起舞,岛上有松枫,田原可散步,平山绫。杏小但有百合,美竹更宜凉子。饭岛亦我爱,貌
<^k^>  ─> 美小仓尤。宅男曰 "何陋之有?"
<yh> dtwip4u@gmail.com
<hoxily> jusss: 明天见。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • lubuntu14.04安装后无法连接网络,如图！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462055 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风吹我已散 — 2014-07-17 20:23
<macint0sh> ...
<jusss> 怎么这么安静
<jusss> 今天又不是周末，怎么晚上这么安静
<jiero> jusss: 。
<jiero> jusss:  晚上一只很安静不是？
<jusss> jiero: chatzilla那丑陋的ui你还用雅
<jusss> jiero: 用过这么多irc客户端，chatzilla的最丑无疑
<jusss> jiero: irssi erc quassel webirc 都比它好看
<jiero> jusss: 。。。你还看？
<jiero> jusss:  opera 的细小字体比这个丑
<jusss> jiero: 改下字体不就行了
<jiero> jusss: 其他的搞userlist 左面都很难。
<jusss> jiero: 我说chatzilla丑，不是字体丑，是界面还有输出的信息格式丑
<jiero> jusss:  其实其他的我根本没实验，丑不丑没关系。。。
<jiero> jusss: 信息格式？
<jiero> jusss: 我不是写代码的，对代码那种格式不熟悉。
<jusss> jiero: 我虽然没啥太高的审美观，但是用习惯irssi quassel后，xchat的我也能习惯，但是chatzilla是真心丑爆了
<jusss> jiero: opera的也比chatzilla好看
<jiero> jusss: 随你啦。
<jusss> jiero: 本来我还以为你对美有一定追求的，唉
<jiero> jusss: 。
<jiero> jusss: 对你的美我兴趣不大。。
<jusss> jiero: 我什么时候说我的美了
<jusss> 我只是在说软件
<jiero> jusss: 。。。我说的你的美就是你对美的看法。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒鬼的见解 : 小孩:"打针之前为什么要给我擦棉球?"父亲:"那可是酒精啊,她们要先把你屁股擦醉,再扎就不疼了。"小孩:"可我还是疼啊?"父亲:"那是你的酒量大。"                  
<jusss`> 今晚为啥这么安静
<jusss`> 人都去哪了
<jusss`> eexp: ee
<jusss`> eexp: 好长时间没见你说话了
<jusss> popolon: xx.fr 你在fr?
<popolon> jusss:是的
<jusss> popolon: 据说法国妹子都很狂野
<popolon> ^^
<TreeTop> 狂野。。。
<byoooo> anyone tried elementary os before?
<eexp> .
<byoooo> \exit
<mugebjgd> byoooo, 蛋疼？
<mugebjgd> popolon, 在法国什么地方
<mugebjgd> popolon, 做什么
<byoooo> mugebjgd: ?
<popolon> 住在巴黎
<mugebjgd> byoooo, 不就是一个ubuntu + enlightment么
<mugebjgd> popolon, 擦  我同学也在
<mugebjgd> popolon, 巴黎华人不少
<popolon> 电脑工程师
<mugebjgd> popolon, 超强
<mugebjgd> popolon, 工作多久了
<popolon> 是的，我的老婆是华人
<mugebjgd> popolon, 你不是华人？
<popolon> 我是正宗老外的少数民主
<popolon> ^^
<mugebjgd> popolon, 中文说的不错啊
<mugebjgd> popolon, 别告诉我 你老婆姓李
<popolon> 不是她姓刘
<mugebjgd> popolon, 那就好  不是我同学
<mugebjgd> 我了个去  opensuse就不能少点更新
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 晚上吃什么
<Guest93748> 马航一架777在乌克兰被击落。nmd
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 不确定，看看菜市场今天有啥决定
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 还没女友？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 和女友一起去买菜回家做饭
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 女友也上班？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 避免做好饭不爱吃的尴尬场面
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 在我附近的公司实习
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 还不爱吃  我老婆做饭我都觉得好吃
 * mugebjgd 下班
<hawl>  你好
<wlemuel> ^k^
<^k^> wlemuel,
<hawl> 额。。。
<hawl> 第一次用这个东东
<alvin_rxg> i think things are ok now :D though toook a long time to choose a right driver for the nvidia
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恭喜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, A卡用户表示压力不大
<alvin_rxg> cinnamon tasklist 的 bell 没用？。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近玩啥游戏呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fcitx pinyin 速度比libpinyin 快很多…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror, king arthur's gold
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 游戏的话， torchlight 2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我fcitx + googlepinyin
<knownbad> Me too.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼 最近在干嘛
<knownbad> 缝你屁眼。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wqy micro hei 的 hinting 怎么调啊？ zen hei 调好了很清晰的。 microhei 老是虚的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在用Noto Sans S Chinese Thin 10
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hinting 没问题的咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: thin 下边， 矗立 <= 这样的字没法看啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又用回Linux了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: thin 下边， 矗立 <= 这样的字没法看啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 矗立 什么的可以看？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我表示觉得还可以
<happyaron> http://news.163.com/special/mhkjbjh/
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 马航载295人客机在乌俄边境被击落_网易专题
<happyaron> 粗大事了。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不怕
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你不在飞机上
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，问题是貌似下个月会空中经过老毛子。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这06年的笔记本确实不行了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 恭喜
<happyaron> gebjgd: 唉
<happyaron> boeing 777
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不舒服
<gebjgd> happyaron, airbus才是王道
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你觉得那些飞机最舒服
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Noto S Chinese => hinting medium.. 还行
<happyaron> boeing 777 个人觉得还行，757太虐。
<alvin_rxg> 似乎马来西亚最近都很倒霉
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 马航感觉不破产很难了……
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 你还没睡啊
<jiero> happyaron: 睡觉去
<jiero> happyaron:  我都起床了
<happyaron> jiero: 我也起床了，周末就滚了提前倒时差
 * jiero 越来越觉得自己追不到，没戏
<jiero> happyaron: 不需要的。
<jiero> happyaron: 你还需要时差？我父母都没作任何准备就好了的
<happyaron> jiero: 一点点吧，其实本来有点乱索性直接倒了。
<gebjgd> 我了个去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxapprance不能调节字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 必须用gtk-chtheme
<jiero> happyaron: 就是，你不行的 - 你不是正常人，没有 生物钟
<jiero> happyaron: 现在我头晕了
<gebjgd> jiero, 因为撸的太多？
<jiero> happyaron:  是去哪里呢
<knownbad> 还追啥？
<jiero> know
<jiero> knownbad:  追她
<jiero> knownbad: 和家人几乎都打过招呼了
<jiero> knownbad: 反正在我安排下几乎全都见过她了-  所以阻力会小些
<knownbad> 还是中国式的？
<jiero> knownbad: 啥？
<jiero> knownbad:  什么意思呢？
<knownbad> 打点了所有人除了她？
<jiero> knownbad:  哈哈，差不多吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 还有我自己没有打点
<knownbad> 随你吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。
<happyaron> jiero: 法国
<jiero> happyaron:  啊啊啊，直接准备好香水和避孕套吧
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。你不用这么激动吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  我说你啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 我一点都不激动呢
<happyaron> jiero: 我是没啥激动的。
<jiero> happyaron: 让你激动些
<happyaron> 想想接下来一个月要飞吐血不知道多少次就怕。
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。要绕多少飞机啊。
 * jiero 很喜欢飞机急速上升下降的感觉
<happyaron> 没数呢，长的5次吧，短的没数。
 * jiero 小时候一直想的是肯定要先开飞机再开汽车
<jiero> 结果失败了
<jiero> happyaron: 噢，享受吧，商务舱吧
<happyaron> jiero: 经济。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 没关系啦。和新西兰总统同级
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron:  追文艺妹子，我完全无法从兴趣入手，知识储备偏差太大了。
<happyaron> jiero: 知乎日报，豆瓣一刻
<happyaron> 从这俩开始吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  谢谢
<jiero> happyaron: 话说你为什么会知道啊...
<happyaron> .
<zouyi> 请问那里还有中文频道。我刚装上客户端。谢谢。
<knownbad>  /list 后自己看。
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
 * knownbad 自摸
<jiero> knownbad:  爱情是啥啊
<knownbad> 就是脱衣服爱爱。
<jiero> knownbad:  呃
<jiero> knownbad: 你爱我没有
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 明明输入的是 那
<jiero> 怎么出你。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 拖出 happyaron  打
<zouyi> 有活的了？
<jiero> 下水去
<zouyi> 别啊。终于有活人了
<zouyi> 现在IRC这么冷啊
<jiero> 。。是你的时间不对
<happyaron> zouyi: 哥这才几点？
<jiero> 现在的欧美区人都太老了
<happyaron> jiero: 啥事
<zouyi> 哦。以前我记得IRC很热闹的。
<jiero> happyaron: 没事，就是觉得 fcitx 不爽，想打你一下。。。
<zouyi> 而且不会被查
<happyaron> jiero: 哪里不爽了
<zouyi> 你们都多大了？
<jiero> happyaron: 刚才输入了之后延迟好厉害
<happyaron> zouyi: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<happyaron> jiero: 什么引擎，搜狗还是别的
<jiero> zouyi:  都超过22了。
<jiero> happyaron: 别的
<happyaron> jiero: 哪个
<jiero> happyaron:  rime
<zouyi> 晕。我都35了
<happyaron> jiero: rime 没用过不知道。。。
<zouyi> 你们用的什么客户端？
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<zouyi> 我找了半天只有一个XCHAT
<jiero> zouyi: 。。。
<zouyi> 你们用的什么？
<jiero> zouyi:  问了每个人用了什么都没意思啊
<jiero> zouyi:  常见的有10种多了吧
<zouyi> 那个比较好呢
<jiero> zouyi: 没有
<zouyi> 晕。我找了半天MAC下就这个不要钱
<jiero> zouyi:  不会的，只是没有广告，没有钱，而且阻止别人赚钱，所以不收费的不容易搜到而已。用列表网站就能找到
<zouyi> jiero：呵呵
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 以眼还眼，世界只会更盲目。--甘地 
<zouyi> 请问MAC下可否使用终端窗口命令实现IRC连接聊天？
<knownbad> 可以
<knownbad> http://www.irssi.org/download
<^k^> ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<knownbad> macports好似容易些？
<happyaron> brew用户路过。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-18
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 鼠标不能用怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462056 新装的ubuntu 14.04 ，鼠标不能动，左右键也不管用，在windows上能用，不需要专门的驱动，怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 vinc2014 — 2014-07-17 22:52
<zouyi> 刚接触啊。能不能说的详细点
<knownbad> 初学干嘛要CLI呢？
<knownbad> 如果你想要script, piping那CLI是首选。   不是的话就别费劲了。
<zouyi> 什么是CLI？
<knownbad> command line interface.
<knownbad> 简单的说就只用键盘。
<zouyi> 不懂。我只是爱好。以前我记得用TELNET就可以。现在好像不行了。
<knownbad> 我不用OS X无法帮你。
<zouyi> 哦。谢谢。
<knownbad> 那你自个搜寻下吧。
<zouyi> 嗯。好的。
<jiero> happyaron: 还不睡？
<zouyi> 对了。还有那些中文的频道比较好啊？
<^k^> zouyi: define:CLI？ not defined.
<jiero> zouyi: 不知道
<zouyi> 。。。。。
<jiero> eexp:  ee啊哦哦
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • spss安装中文为方框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462058 在网上下了个spss22.0(IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX) 安装时，全部为框框；看不到是啥东东，没法安装。 请教，哪位大师指点一下，要安装啥字体，或进行什么设置？（系统已装了宋体等） 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 xu1074 — 2014-07-18 9:17
<eexp> css的li的编号，谁知道怎么设置颜色等
<zhan> 依依研究的东西真高级
<jiero> eexp:  那个不是 浏览器的么
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme 最近累了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox 输出的pdf 空白太多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462059 似乎没地方设置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-18 10:04
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim tabnew 打开中文目录不对了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462060 英文路径正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-18 10:10
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜相机壕
<jiero> onlylove: 拜拜你。
<jiero> onlylove:  我是不是有选择困难症啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 你又选择啥
<freeflying> jiero: 小弟弟找到工作没
<jiero> freeflying:  我根本一个都没发呢。
<jiero> onlylove:  选择找工作。
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1125141.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【苹果MD711CH/B】苹果（Apple）MacBook Air MD711CH/B 11.6英寸宽屏笔记本电脑【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:5988.00
<onlylove> air才6K？
<freeflying> onlylove: 再配个4k显示器
<jiero> 买啥电脑呢。
<jiero> 我这个确实不行了，如果需要处理图片肯定完蛋。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • EDB debugger编译出错　基于ＱＴ和ＢＯＯＳＴ的 帮忙翻译和处理下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462061 EDB debugger编译出错　基于ＱＴ和ＢＯＯＳＴ的 我先装的ＱＴ和ＢＯＯＳＴ然后编译按照debugger readme文件里的描述　输入　qmake然后生成makefile 然后我打开makefile发现里面的指
<^k^>  ─> 示qmake路径不对，我就替换为了qt5.X里的qmake路径　里面好多路径都不对我依次替换的．然后　make　到最后出现以下问题． /usr/bin …
 * onlylove 拜 iMadper|CPP 妹子壕
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 为什么我是妹子壕?
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 你 imtxc cherrot是channel公认的妹子壕，不服找 happyaron辩去
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 你说不出来, 就别乱叫
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我和 cherrot 都不是.
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: aron一般不会坑我的
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: happyaron 你也信????
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: happyaron 还说自己是男的呢, 你信?
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 要不，你抽空去验下看看？
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 不用了, 那唏嘘的胡渣...
 * iMadper|CPP 想学编程呀...
<cherrot> onlylove: happyaron 还说自己是男的呢，你信？
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 拜CPP壕
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 兔兔.
 * onlylove 拜 cherrot妹子壕
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 乖兔兔.
<cherrot> onlylove: 表闹 =。=
<onlylove> cherrot: 你什么时候来的，光看到另一个了
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 摸摸大
<imtxc> 我也不是妹子壕啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 又加班了吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 10点30
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 兔兔
<imtxc> cherrot: 周末又没的歇了吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 没啊 这两天早下班  不过中国好声音开播又要值班了 :(
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|CPP 
<iMadper|CPP> jiero: 抱抱~
<onlylove> 妹子壕都不承认……
<cherrot> imtxc: 周末还要搬家 桑赶
<jiero> cherrot: 。。你被妹子赶走了？
<cherrot> jiero: 。。。 换个房子而已。。
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 你在这个频道里, 只见过 happyaron 的妹子, 别人的妹子你都没见过. 你还信aron说别人是妹子壕... 其实他只是想转移你的视线, 他自己才是妹子....壕...
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 那是EX好么
<cherrot> onlylove: 你在这个频道里, 只见过 happyaron 的妹子, 别人的妹子你都没见过. 你还信aron说别人是妹子壕... 其实他只是想转移你的视线, 他自己才是妹子....壕...
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 其实在一起的时候他们也一起出现过呀
<onlylove> cherrot: 俩妹子的，你没资格
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 别人, 你见过谁的妹子?
<jiero> iMadper|CPP: 男的不在的有。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 羞羞
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<iMadper|CPP> jiero: 恩. 是
<imtxc> onlylove: 只有 happyaron 有妹子
 * iMadper|CPP <- 带领群众黑aron
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: imtxc: 握手
<onlylove> cherrot: 要是说 iMadper|CPP和 imtxc辩解就算了，你这种公然频道秀过的，没资格
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * jiero 多么想要有妹子啦
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 貌似有人前几天还在批发妹子？
<cherrot> onlylove: .... 我哪里秀过。。。 都是只能看不能摸的
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 批发?
<onlylove> cherrot: 我连能看的都没
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 好像是你哎……
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我是挺想去拉皮条的
<onlylove> cherrot: 可以慢慢的从能看的变成能摸的
<jiero> cherrot:  为啥不能摸
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 至今只做成一笔生意.
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 还没拿到钱
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 要我帮你促成第二笔不
<cherrot> jiero: 你可以来试试 ~
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我现在没货源呀
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我觉得拉皮条是个好工作.
<jiero> cherrot: 我没兴趣呢。。。
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 是不是 cherrot欠钱不还，你还帮他说话
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 都需要从我这里买妹子了, 怎么还会是妹子壕...
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 你看aron
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 每天在北外生活, 你觉得他会缺妹子?
<jiero> onlylove: 蓉蓉和阿当都是看不上
<iMadper|CPP> C++ 并不采用 C 的规则，不允许将 void* 隐式转换为其他类型的指针。
<iMadper|CPP> 我去....
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 说好的完全兼容C捏  lol
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 第一天看c++, 完全理解不了呀
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 你咋搞起CPP了
<imtxc> 小米误我
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 最近找工作, 发现都是要c++的...
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我就是想混口饭吃呀!!
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 那本CPP Primer 我就没看到几章
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 终于决定跳了？ 来互联网吧 lol
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 哎. 想找个12k的工作
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux下的字体渲染能实现类似DirectWrite的子像素控制嘛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462062 刚看了下DirectWrite的介绍，觉得这个显示方式真的不错， linux下的fontconfig能实现类似的渲染吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2014-07-18 10:54
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 找到了记得内推我。。
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: using 也能在 C++11 中定义一般类型的别名，等同 typedef： ... 我去...
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我知道你具体的工资.. 你别骗我
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: using 不是使用namespace的标识么
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我已经乱了...
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 哦 刚算了一下确实是
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 用GO吧  有市场~ 天然的协程支持
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 不用go!!!!
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 用go还不如用rust去
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 为毛  简单的语言多好 ~
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: go听说吸引了很多不合格的pythoner, microcai说的
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 虽然他们原本想吸引的是c++程序员..
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 那是那些投机者的事情  没办法
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/C%2B%2B11
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 薇菜不是再说豆瓣吧 lol  他们正在逐步铺开
<^k^> ⇪ ti: C++11 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 你想想因为Go有天然的协程支持，要比C++/Python的协程库方便多了  编译速度快 也适合快速部署，当然更吸引Web开发的目光了
 * cherrot 貌似潜台词就是web开发聚集了大量不合格的pythoner  lol
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 恩, 是. 而且成本低
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 但不容易被淘汰 至少现在看是这样。 可惜了 erlang...
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: erlang自己作
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 把自己吹得太高大上了, 一般人就不去碰了
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP:  不温不火了这么多年... 也没起多大波澜
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP:  可能函数式让人觉得太陌生了吧
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 可惜了ruby才是真的... 傻python
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: python ruby 都没带来erlang给的快感 =。=
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: erlang好??
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 舒服  模式匹配  完全透明的分布式
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 那我也不学, 之前7周7语言里面看了一眼erlang. 不喜欢
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 模式匹配不是erlang才有的.
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 它讲的太浅了
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我知道
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 那个就是看着玩的
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 嗯 prolog 也给我这个感觉来着   可惜这语言感觉发展的不好
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 还是太实验室了, 工业用的公司少, 不好找工作
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我是为了找工作呀, 孩子
<ggarlic> 7周7xx 系列刚出了本 7周7并发模式，erlang的人写的
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 真的好玩儿   想想连Go分布式还得自己协调socket呢，erlang都透明了
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 嗯 那倒是。。。 不过我感觉看了erlang后  Go几乎不用看太多了  道理都是完全一样的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 询问cannot find -lX11的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462063 新手 ubuntu系统安装程序程序时提示cannot find -lX11，怎样解决？ 使用sudo apt-get install libX11-dev，提示unable to locate the package libX11-dev； 使用sudo apt-cache search libX11 x11-utils - X11 utilities libx11-6 - X11 client-side librar
<^k^>  ─> y libx11-xcb1 - Xlib/XCB interface library libx11-data - X11 client-side library 安装版本ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso 统计信息: 发表于 由 e6283120 — 2014-07 …
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 那我也不学erlang... erlang前两年很火, 现在反而不行了...
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 公司用的话, 成本高
<onlylove> 程序员的世界真单调，难以理解
<imtxc> 额
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 是啊  所以go火了  一点也不奇怪
<iMadper|CPP> o你来用]
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 没办法呀, 想赚点儿钱不容易呀...
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 何不养鱼去
 * iMadper|CPP 求工作推荐! 各种内退求!
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 那就更累了
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 前期投入也不小吧
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 我家里养鱼的，一年只忙三个月
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 剩下的时间玩
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 赚得多吗? 一开始投入多少呀?
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我还真有兴趣
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP:  来我厂？ 社招职级都是2以上的  工程师级别
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 我就会c + perl, 你厂会要??
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 脸好的话，三年之内回本
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 特指扇贝
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 游戏， 或者运维
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 哦...
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 哦 游戏一般C++
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 贵厂游戏要求很高的!!!!
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: 那当然。。36个月年终奖也不是随便拿的
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 就腾讯那些渣渣游戏……
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 哄哄小学生而已
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 是呀
<cherrot> onlylove: 小学生有钱呀
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 腾讯游戏很捞钱的... 骗了好多4线 - 12线城市的中小学生
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 哦，不是哄小学生，是骗小学生
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 年终奖比工资还高
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我去不了而已
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 你看cf里面的抢, 贴图那么差, 设计成一条龙的形状, 黄金色, 丑的不能再丑, 然后很多8线城市的小学生看到了流口水, 偷老爸老妈的钱也要买这道具.
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: cf是代理的
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 你要看的是qq飞车之类的
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 但是, 钱是腾讯赚了呀
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 为啥代理的就不能看了?
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 是，钱是腾讯赚了
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 我不想说啥了
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 我上班就是为了挣钱呀... 有钱就行了
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 原来我和家里小伙伴说，腾讯代理的游戏，肯定要和谐画面，小伙伴说，你看外服也那样
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 有没有靠谱点儿的, 容易进去的岗位?
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 后来有一天，他和我说，你知道吗，腾讯代理的LOL改过画面
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 顿时觉得无力吐槽
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: cf的装备估计也是腾讯自己设计添加的.
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: cherrot那边急需运维听说
<iMadper|CPP> onlylove: 还是想做开发
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 不是估计，肯定
<onlylove> iMadper|CPP: 你不怕你现在赚了钱，你以后的孩子偷你的钱，玩那渣渣游戏？
<cherrot> iMadper|CPP: http://job.tencent.com/social.php  这里貌似和内网平台是一致的   最近我们部门貌似不太缺人了  大把的校招生进来  但深圳运维岗应该很缺C开发  我们有个redis集群和其他工具要维护
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 社会招聘 | Tencent 腾讯招聘
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40384
<opelbenz> LOL算啥代理，Riot就是企鹅的子公司
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软杀死诺基亚的Android手机
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 深圳, 考虑一下, 赞!
<onlylove> opelbenz: http://baike.baidu.com/view/5548523.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ riot games_百度百科
<onlylove> opelbenz: lol貌似在收购之前？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • [问题]无法安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462067 之前用软件中心安装steam，然后再安装其他软件就一直报错，现在连更新都不行了 系统更新通知，但是点了更新后，系统就报错，提示用apt-get install -f 修复，但是修复不成功，现在卸载/安装软件都不行啊，有没有
<^k^>  ─> 解决办法？ sudo apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在更正依赖 …
<jiero> onlylove:  ... 和社会对抗的没有好下场，就看我。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 和社会对抗有俩结果
<jiero> onlylove: 连工作都找不到。。。
<zhan> 你这就是和社会对抗啦
<onlylove> jiero: 比窃钩者诛，窃国者诸侯
<jiero> zhan:  不是么。。。
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔，他从袋鼠国回来，不会讲中文
<jiero> zhan:  斩首术
<onlylove> zhan: 你要和他讲，对抗是 against的意思
<zhan> ...
 * zhan 斩业非斩人,杀生为护生, 哈哈哈
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP onlylove 卧槽……
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP onlylove 带这么黑我的么
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没有黑你
<onlylove> happyaron: 黑你的是 iMadper|CPP
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕你今天怎么这么闲，不是又打飞机了么
<happyaron> onlylove: 你跟着附和来这么。
<cherrot> happyaron: 这新闻没那么火
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且他不承认自己是妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没附和好么
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吧。
<iMadper|CPP> happyaron: 谁黑你了????!!!
<happyaron> onlylove: 我错了你是顶我的，附和的是 cherrot
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP: ä½ 
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看，你封的妹子壕 cherrot iMadper|CPP imtxc都不承认
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP: 还有 cherrot
<nyfair> 太可恶了
<iMadper|CPP> happyaron: 别闹, 你先黑的我
<happyaron> onlylove: 他们是寡头合谋
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP cherrot nyfair 拜见各路妹子壕
<happyaron> 额， iMadper|CPP cherrot imtxc 拜见各路妹子壕
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐对不起……
<onlylove> 哇擦，又多了个妹子壕
<onlylove> 哦，牛牛躺枪了
<onlylove> 刚准备拜
<happyaron> 打错了打错了。
<imtxc> 大家来反抗坏荣吧
<iMadper|CPP> happyaron: 你是第一妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP: 但是我现在没妹子
<iMadper|CPP> imtxc: 我已经出手了, 你还没出招
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP: 你有好多
<happyaron> imtxc: 你也有好多
<happyaron> cherrot: 你还琢磨np呢。
<imtxc> happyaron: 但是大家只见过你的妹子啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 你是第一妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 啥np
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天招行的那货把摊子搬桥上去了，人那么多，被挤过去了……
<happyaron> imtxc: 现在不是了啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜妹帝阿荣
<happyaron> cherrot: 我不是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 对，我看见了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不是琢磨从3p开始么
<onlylove> imtxc: 突然觉得那货没智商的样子
<cherrot> happyaron: 床不够大 遗憾啊
<onlylove> 3p……
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这是妹子壕但是缺张好床而已。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你果然妹子壕，虚伪！
<zhan>  happyaron 是哈皮条
<eexp> happyaron 是那种到哪里吃饭，就能看中一个妹子的。
<happyaron> cherrot: 让 iMadper|CPP 资助你开个大床房吧。
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<cherrot> happyaron: 妹子也不乐意 更遗憾
<happyaron> cherrot: 那就分别来。
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼，你很悠闲额
<cherrot> eexp: 果然 ! lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 我相信你有本事
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨
<cherrot> happyaron: eexp 一下戳中了你 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 要我们凑钱给你打张能18P的大床不
<eexp> cherrot: lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹的……
<happyaron> 求不黑啊。
<happyaron> 黑得太猛烈了招架不住。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 不要  万一床上的全是男人 那多没意思。。
<eexp> 被黑成黑皮了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我们相信你自己会把握床上放男的还是女的。
<happyaron> onlylove: 是吧 ^^^^^
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 你只需要反击，ee的仔仔都换了N个女朋友了
<zhan> 黑皮
<happyaron> eexp: 是啊，你的崽崽换了多少个啦？
<onlylove> happyaron: 老子英雄儿好汉，对不
<onlylove> happyaron: 既然仔仔换那么多，那老子应该更多
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔黑到这儿吧，你要是高能起来直接就给我黑桌子底下去了。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: +1008611
<eexp> 就几个现的。不像你，换新的。 happyaron
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<happyaron> eexp: 那老子得有多少个现的啊。
<happyaron> eexp: 你家崽崽的老子。
<zhan> 还有现的
<eexp> 现在还啥新的。没了
 * happyaron 自作孽不可活了。
 * eexp call destine 去
<eexp> 哦。忘记散了
<happyaron> eexp: 不如call别的，lol
<zhan> 散?
<eexp> 是啊
<iMadper|CPP> <eexp> happyaron 是那种到哪里吃饭，就能看中一个妹子的。   <-   妹子壕的本体特征
<jiero> happyaron:  别的啊，给一串号码吧
<jiero> iMadper|CPP: 。。。比我还滥情啊
<adam8157> eexp: 小e!!!! 别把电子邮件当聊天工具用啊!!!
<cherrot> <eexp> happyaron 是那种到哪里吃饭，就能看中一个妹子的。   <-   妹子壕的本体特征
<iMadper|CPP> jiero: lol~ 是的呀
<eexp> adam8157: nnnnd 我一直喜欢这样。你有意见？
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 你阔以微信跟我说啊
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP cherrot 你们到哪儿都能看上一堆妹子。
<jiero> happyaron: 我不能。。。
<adam8157> <eexp> happyaron 是那种到哪里吃饭，就能看中一个妹子的。   <-   妹子壕的本体特征
<zhan> 还有微信啊
<eexp> 我换非智能手机了。
<cherrot> eexp: 都开始和壕基裆邮件调情了啊 (⊙０⊙)
<adam8157> zhan: 我有...
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕。。
<iMadper|CPP> happyaron: lol~ 我有证据呀
<adam8157> eexp: 买个华为P7送我
<happyaron> iMadper|CPP: 妈蛋……
<zhan> 我有主席的.别的没
<cherrot> 话说主席消失好久了
<iMadper|CPP> cherrot: 忙出国
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40385
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | X.Org server 1.16.0发布，整合XWayland和Systemd
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文显示乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462068 终端里能正常显示中文如下： date 2014年 07月 18日 星期五 10:37:12 CST 但是有个 .c文件里面的中文显示都是乱码，就像这样： grep "Database" accounts.c * �������� dbname(in) Database 带问号的都是乱码 我用vi
<eexp> adam8157: item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.v6f7gn&id=36711733892&ns=1#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 迷你melrose电信天翼CDMA超小袖珍男女学生新款2014双卡最小手机-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<adam8157> eexp: 男生女生...
<eexp> 你不是？
<adam8157> zhan: 我有扎西和ee的
<adam8157> eexp: 我是男人
<eexp> 呸。都没结婚。还是男生
<eexp> 这个我送你
<adam8157> eexp: no comments...
<eexp> 不懂这语义。说中文
<zhan> 说人话
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> lol
 * adam8157 coffee time
 * jiero 说人话 zhan 你是男生还是男人？
<eexp> 洋鬼子蛋蛋啊
<sandian> 👦
<happyaron> adam8157: 有coffee time的壕
<zhan> 啥
<zhan> 我年龄很大的
<onlylove> zhan: 觉得ee年龄大是因为有孩子，土豪马是因为自己说过，你……不清楚
 * adam8157 见过zhan壕的真容
 * adam8157 见过zhan壕的真.容
<jiero> zhan:  你很大未必就是男人，破马就不是
<jiero> zhan:  如果用 ee 的标准。
<zhan> ee 的标准就是结婚就算
<jiero> zhan: 你结婚了？
<zhan> 木
<jiero> zhan:  。小男生
<jiero> zhan: 赶紧去吃奶油
<onlylove> jiero: 那你嘞？你去做啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 他还在追妹子。
<sandian> 话说这里有妹子吗。。
<zhan> ...
<happyaron> sandian: 有
<happyaron> sandian: 不多，调戏不到。
<happyaron> sandian: 情况跟你交代完了，去留自己决定吧。
 * happyaron giggles
<sandian> 哈哈。。
<nyfair> 人渣
<zhan> 渣
<happyaron>  
<zhan> 说谁啊
<zhan> 是你啊 happyaron
<jiero> zhan:  说你
<happyaron> zhan: 应该不是我吧。
<jiero> zhan:  zha 少看了 一个 n
<happyaron> zhan: 我出来站队的，你都最后一个字了，我只能空白。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我不知道啊
<adam8157> zhan的意思是zha n 渣男?
<zhan> 第一次听说
<adam8157> 看错了看错了....
<adam8157> 原来是说 happyaron 渣
<happyaron> 卧槽我什么时候渣了。
<happyaron> 除了动动嘴巴黑人之外咱行动上相当有节操。
<zhan> 哈哈
<yunfan> happyaron: 你跟渣相比就缺个z
<happyaron> yunfan: 啥意思。
<happyaron> yunfan: 缺个z是啥意思
<adam8157> happyaron: 你倒是想没节操
 * adam8157 黑得漂亮
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 开头加个z就是zha的拼音啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 明白了……
 * adam8157 lunch
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> 哈皮屁呀容
<happyaron> 牛牛姐怎么叫起这么奇怪的名字了？
<yunfan> happyaron: 渣皮阿隆？
<nyfair> g婊说droid font是请Ascender Corporation设计的，Ascender Corporation又说droid sans fallback部分都是一个中国合作伙伴提供的，那个是哪个中国合作组织？
<happyaron> 我擦又被黑了。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • uefi下ubuntu14.04+win8.1的引导总结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462070 折腾了半个月，有了如下结果： 1、想用ubuntu引导win8，先装的uefi的win8.1，再装ubuntu14.04（ubuntu将引导分区挂载在自己的/区或者/boot区都行），最后ubuntu14.04会自动识别win8.1，但是win8.1的快速启动功能报废
<nyfair> 天朝程序猿觉得舔跪g婊有逼格，于是天朝永远是g婊play二等公民。11区loli被封禁直接起民愤，然后就是g婊去舔跪了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我买的308到了 最后还是狠心买了265的那款
<nyfair> 有时候觉得民逗说得真他妈的对，支那人就是贱
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年连树都不用爬
<huntxu> 德布希也搞定了
<huntxu> 再来赫迪拉，画面太美
<Barden> .....
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这是妒忌大家都去舔g了 怨恨他们不来舔自己
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞
<yunfan> imtxc: 就是那个砍刀刃没开刃 我还真不知道我这地方要找谁去开刃
<nyfair> yunfan: 我又不需要，yunfan牛牛
<yunfan> 好多年都没有修剪刀的老头了
<imtxc> yunfan: 找个小铁匠铺
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这就是妒忌 别人胯下成群结队 自己胯可罗雀 这就跟长得漂亮的女孩子容易被周围女生孤立一个道理
<nyfair> huntxu: 娜娜今年还卖队长么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 这年头哪有铁匠
<yunfan> 我家隔壁貌似有个不锈钢店有cnc
<huntxu> nyfair: 维尔马伦本来就不是主力了，走也不奇怪
 * yunfan 吃饭
 * imtxc 膜拜壕 adam8157
<zhan> 啥剪刀啊, 还要修. 直接买个新的呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 今年第四轻轻松松了
<huntxu> adam8157: 热刺表示nmb
<adam8157> =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过还需要一个轮换中后卫
<eexp> adam8157: 雌雄同体双卡双待
<adam8157> eexp: ä½ ?
<eexp> 看到一个笑话。真实的
<eexp> 你们没结婚的，要注意点了。
<zhan> 快来听阿姨讲笑话
<adam8157> eexp: 讲
<adam8157> iMadper|CPP: iMadper|擦屁屁 ?
<huntxu> 据《电讯报》报道，乌克兰在该区域没有远程地对空导弹，所以剩下的问题是导弹是由俄罗斯军方还是亲俄罗斯分裂分子发射的。 =.=
<huntxu> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40383
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 马航客机在乌克兰上空被导弹击落
<huntxu> solidot这样子真的好吗...
<freeflying> adam8157: imtxc 医保卡能买药补
<adam8157> freeflying: 直接取现, 买药干嘛?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我还有钱在卡里，我寄去你帮我取吧。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 乌克兰军方很委屈的说:"我们打不到3K以上的高度"
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是叛军这么说的么
<adam8157> "华为 荣耀3C 4G手机（白色） TD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/GSM 2GRAM版" 要不要买....
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋取啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 北京银行ATM
<adam8157> freeflying: 拿着存折去北京银行取
<huntxu> 好像是这样的
<freeflying> huntxu: 密码是啥
<freeflying> adam8157: 没折子，只有卡
<huntxu> freeflying: 没取过不知道 =.=
<freeflying> adam8157: 一个月能取多少出来呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 有多少取多少
<huntxu> 但是以前有人告诉我是能去ATM取的
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是在ATM取的
<huntxu> 只不过我懒一直没去
<huntxu> 几k啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 视金钱如粪土啊?
<huntxu> 应该有吧，两年半的样子
<freeflying> adam8157: 初始密码是啥啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 我还有深圳的医保和社保呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你都没有折子, 问这个有意义么....
<adam8157> huntxu: 你现在社保不在北京了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 我下半年要去四川搞社保转移续接到北京...
<huntxu> adam8157: 那飞机那个有个我到现在都没明白的点好像报导也没说，乌克兰不是画了禁飞区么，地面导航和机长都疯了往那飞 =.=
<zhan> 你怎么在四川
<freeflying> adam8157: 你的意思是没折子就取不出来吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 还在，每个月还交呢。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 禁飞区有高度
<adam8157> huntxu: 禁飞区有高度range
<zhan> 还有人坐马航么
<huntxu> adam8157: 三万二啊，在禁飞区内
<imtxc> freeflying: huntxu 来我帮你取吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 等明年吧, 明年就没存折了, 然后都取出来
<adam8157> huntxu: 英尺
<huntxu> adam8157: 对啊，就是说那飞机在禁飞区内啊
<adam8157> zhan: 刚毕业时在四川工作, 09年金融危机啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 对
<huntxu> imtxc: 你信不过，你有妹子
<freeflying> adam8157: 那我这个能做什么用呢
<imtxc> huntxu: 昨晚分了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 等明年呗, 到时候能销卡了
<huntxu> imtxc: 节操呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 去问HR...
<imtxc> freeflying: 没存折就不能取吧
<zhan> 昨晚发生神马啦
<freeflying> imtxc: 能去药店买药不
<zhan> 09年毕业...
<adam8157> zhan: 昨晚有人打飞机
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在手里面有啥
<freeflying> imtxc: 只有卡
<zhan> 拿竹竿打的啊
<adam8157> zhan: 小本啊, 拜PhD
<imtxc> freeflying: 是有照片的那个社会保障卡么？
<huntxu> 还有更神奇的事情，比如什么艾滋病研究者要去墨西哥开会，但是在一班阿姆斯特丹往吉隆坡的飞机上 =.=
<freeflying> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> freeflying: 那货只能拿着医院挂号
<imtxc> freeflying: 里面没钱
<zhan> 7月17号,17周年,MH17
<freeflying> adam8157: 羡慕PhD吧
<huntxu> zhan: 拜PhD
<adam8157> freeflying: 相当羡慕
<freeflying> imtxc: 这么悲剧啊
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 去拜主席
<freeflying> zhan: 你居然还在USTC？
<mikecao> ...
<huntxu> freeflying: 好像广东的就能去药房刷医保卡，但是取不了
<nyfair> zhan: 拜PhD zha男壕
<zhan> nyfair: ....
<freeflying> huntxu: 能去药房刷就行啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 北京的不知道啊
<zhan> freeflying: 当年导师说要创业做机器人,就留了.结果现在啥都没搞成
<huntxu> freeflying: 还是想办法去取现吧
<freeflying> huntxu: 北京的貌似也能再药房刷
<onlylove> freeflying: 折子的话，我问过，密码是6个0
<freeflying> zhan: 被忽悠啊？ 没兑现点啥给你？ 比如闺女许配给你？
<zhan> freeflying: 那样不被忽悠一辈子啊
<imtxc> freeflying: http://www.bjld.gov.cn/csibiz/indinfo/login.jsp
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 北京市社会保险网上服务平台
<imtxc> freeflying: 你在这里差差有多少钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 折子必须去柜台设置初始密码
<huntxu> freeflying: 还是取现再买吧，药房刷也许有限制呢
<onlylove> 一位乘客在登机前在Facebook上发布了如下信息：“如果它失踪了，这是它的模样。”
<onlylove> imtxc: 懒得折腾，我那天专门问过的
<imtxc> onlylove: ………………
<imtxc> onlylove: 你取过没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> onlylove: 没取过你跟我争个毛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得银行的妹子应该不会骗我
<imtxc> onlylove: 是有密码，但是人不设置初始密码你在机器上取不出来钱
<huntxu> onlylove: 现在知道家里大人从小不让乱说话的原因了
<imtxc> onlylove: 别说第一次，你取的次数多了之后，存折满了之后都得重新排队换个存折才能取
<imtxc> 不然谁愿意去北京银行排队啊
 * adam8157 家门口有可用存折的北京银行ATM
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是去了两次分别去的不同的网点，第一次因为排队的人实在太多没等到，第二次才设置了初始密码
<freeflying> imtxc: 不多啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 没存折儿估计没法取
<freeflying> imtxc: 算了，我去药店刷吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 刷不了
<imtxc> freeflying: 不能刷啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 明年才可以刷
<nyfair> 药店不是刷社保卡咩
<freeflying> adam8157: nani？
<nyfair> 组团刷药店，来dps
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚才那个网站，可以查到四险一金
<imtxc> nyfair: 北京的可以取现啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 北京药店目前刷不了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这么操蛋啊
<imtxc> 别的地儿是因为不能取现才在药店刷吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 能刷才操蛋呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 不懂别乱讲
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊 cc freeflying
<onlylove> 马来西亚这是招惹谁了
<imtxc> 能刷就不让取钱了
<adam8157> freeflying: 买药或者取现二选一, 妥妥的取现啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 传说14年底就不给取了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 应该是
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的存折里现在只有几块钱, 都让我取出来了, 穷啊
<iMadper|CPP> 几块钱, atm能取?
<adam8157> iMadper|CPP: 去了你*
<adam8157> iMadper|CPP: 去了n*100 剩几块钱
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我要去四川了。我还没有社保。
<adam8157> jiero: 别去
<zhan> 先学麻将
<iMadper|CPP> adam8157: 哦, 明白.
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> zhan: 在四川两年 不会麻将 不吃串串 不会说四川话, 但是四川话听力六级以上
<iMadper|CPP> jiero: 去吧, 等你自己想回来就回来.
 * iMadper|CPP 粤语听力六级, 不会说!
<zhan> 四川话太简单了
<iMadper|CPP> 算了, 听力4级好了
<jiero> 。
 * iMadper|CPP 粤语粗口 六级
<adam8157> zhan: 请问 坐起是坐还是起?
<zhan> 坐啊
<iMadper|CPP> 是先坐后起
<zhan> 起毛
<adam8157> zhan: 好
<palomino|exhaust> 找个叫"起"的人,坐他身上
<zhan> 走起是走还是起
<jiero> zhan:  èµ·
<jiero> palomino|exhaust: 破马乎
<palomino|exhaust> 马不可破
<zhan> 不破不立
<palomino|exhaust> 卧槽可也
<jiero> palomino|exhaust:  无不破之盾牌
<imtxc> iMadper|CPP: 扑概啊
<palomino|exhaust> 有卧槽之老马 jiero
<iMadper|CPP> imtxc: 噗馁个概
<imtxc> 。。。
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。被反了
<imtxc> 要取毛票还得去排队
<imtxc> iMadper|CPP: 手表下单没有
<imtxc> iMadper|CPP: 音箱下单没有
<imtxc> iMadper|CPP: 话说黄油飞还好用么
<iMadper|CPP> imtxc: 给我爸了.
<iMadper|CPP> imtxc: 都没下单呢, 没钱!
<jiero> 话说 2.4g的电话能用几个。
<adam8157> iMadper|CPP: iMadper|擦屁屁 ?
<iMadper|CPP> adam8157: 还好你选的动词是擦
<adam8157> 卧槽
<iMadper|CPP> adam8157: 卧槽
<palomino|working> ç´¯
<zhan> 天天卧槽也累吧
<zhan> 没事也要站站
<nyfair> 2010年7月，美国版权局通过了《数字千年版权法案》，用户有权利拥有自己购买物品的完全控制权
<adam8157> 没事儿走两步
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这条干货好
<zhan> 要找个人来拍拍马屁
<adam8157> nyfair: 越狱的法律基础
<nyfair> 所以不存在盗版软件，因为那都是正版软件用户购买之后自己决定放流出来的
<nyfair> adam8157: 这么说对么
<zouyi> 呵呵
<adam8157> nyfair: 不对
<nyfair> adam8157: 哪里不对
<iMadper|[a_z]> nyfair: 用户放出来对, 但是其他用户不能用.
<nyfair> iMadper|[a_z]: 这是哪条法律附加的？
<iMadper|[a_z]> nyfair: 购买者有权利放出来, 其他用户不是购买者呀
<adam8157> nyfair: "用户有权利拥有自己购买物品的完全控制权" 这句话是个summary, 不能直接用
<zhan> summary 是啥
<zhan> 说人话
<iMadper|[a_z]> 不过也不对好像
<iMadper|[a_z]> 谁知道呀
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/311109.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 随身的天线：GoTenna便携式天线设备 短距离免费收发短信_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<zouyi> 记得番茄吗？
<iMadper|[a_z]> zouyi: 记得, 昨晚我还吃了一个
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么没有盗版软件 有的盗版是被人修改验证跳转放出来的
<zouyi> 番茄当年的系统也是免费下载了。但不也被抓了吗
<zhan> 你买了电脑,拆了也没事. 送人也可以. 但是你放在那,其他人没买的天天来用.
<yunfan> zhan: 被抓不能用来证明违反
<yunfan> 不过考虑到你这个prefix 我也不跟你计较了
<zouyi> 别想这么多了。在中国，说你有罪就有罪。别论了
<yunfan> 在其他国家也一样 说你有罪就有罪
<yunfan> 比如美国的大法官 又不是选出来的
<yunfan> 同样一个案子 前任一个说法  后任还不是另一个说法
<yunfan> jiero: 看过战争之王么？
<zouyi> 没用的。与其这么论。还不如想想怎么不被抓呢
<hamo> yunfan: 美国这种判例法国家，想推翻以前的判例不那么容易吧
<zouyi> 看过。那个卖枪的
<yunfan> hamo: 但历史上就是发生过好多次了  比如黑人民权过程中 正反双方就推翻好多次了
<yunfan> 还有教育问题
<zouyi> 你敢去当那个头领？？在中国你会死的很惨的
<yunfan> 我想知道战争之王里那种私人柜子  在中国可有
<yunfan> 就是 凯奇用来放枪支证件的
<zouyi> 有啊。但也被抓了啊。
<zouyi> 新闻报过了
<eexp> 又瞎扯
<zouyi> 有个官家里枪支很多。被抓了。你没看新闻？
<yunfan> 草 我他妈说的是那个储物的柜子
<zouyi> 我感觉在中国想办法挣钱就好了。莫谈国事，莫谈政治，法律
<yunfan> 这人是abc吧 中文都理解不能
<yunfan> zouyi: 你知道黄光欲吧  知道重庆打黑吧 你就算赚成亿万富翁 还不是想搞你就搞你
<yunfan> 你不谈政治法律 但是政治法律要办你
<zouyi> 知道那个集装箱啊。里面有枪和各国证件那个
<zouyi> 是啊。知道啊。
<zouyi> 难道你谈了。就不办你了？
<zouyi> 你的名字叫 云帆 ？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 在使用emacs和vim时，提示underfied color:"S_base00" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462071 请问怎么办，每次在terminal中输入vim后者emacs时，总是提示underfied color:"S_base00"，然后无法启动，只能用vi才可以。请问怎么办？我当时根据网络想调整vim编辑器，使其编辑方便，调整之后
<^k^>  ─> ，就出现这样，在teminal界面出现彩色字体。无法启动两个编辑器。请大神帮忙，怎么调整。谢谢。困扰我很久啦。l我的邮箱cui_955 …
<jiero> yunfan:  没
<yunfan> 我发现上海那个扬言要炸火车站的男的 跟伞哥很像
<adam8157> 大神也是站立办公啊... http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/185-jennifer-cloer/780880--linux-creator-linus-torvalds-is-your-guide-in-this-rare-look-inside-his-home-office
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux Creator Linus Torvalds is Your Guide in This Rare Look Inside His Home Office | Linux.com
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper|[a_z] ^^
<iMadper|[a_z]> adam8157: 你也可以
<nyfair> adam8157: 吐鲁番老司机
<zouyi> 那男的SB，就算真炸成功了，能起什么作用？
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
 * nyfair 以前也老老实实进地铁就安检的，后来看到白皮猪带着大包小包那群家伙也不会上去问，然后就从来不去安检了
<zouyi> 现在的人生目标就是多赚钱，移民香港。
<onlylove> adam8157: 你先问明白 jiero为啥要去再说
<onlylove> adam8157: 别动不动就别去
 * adam8157 妈蛋公司不给配电脑老子还得背着电脑上班还得安检
<adam8157> jiero: 别去
<nyfair> zouyi: 香港地贵，去香港还不如去美帝
 * adam8157 yea! 终于跌下来了, 继续继续
<adam8157> nyfair: 求L1
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛做空哪个股票
<adam8157> nyfair: 贵司可以给L1?
 * onlylove 旁观 adam8157赚钱
<zouyi> 但香港比美帝好移啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 渡我渡我
<nyfair> adam8157: 找个美国律师发个国土局文书就好了啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马刚刚是被秘书 exhaust了？
<palomino|working> 被work
<adam8157> zouyi: 美国500K$, 香港10000K HKD, 明显US容易
<adam8157> zouyi: US是移民国家, HK不是
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那么快就原地满血满蓝复活？
 * adam8157 继续继续!
<nyfair> adam8157: 大加拿，澳洲，纽西兰，李家婆呢？
<palomino|working> 没多快吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 等伊丽莎白死了我就考虑CA
<onlylove> nyfair: 李家坡不好去吧
<adam8157> nyfair: s/死/退位/
<nyfair> onlylove: 不见得吧，我感觉去的挺多的
<zouyi> 是吗？我记得香港只要投资600万，够几年不撤资就可以了，比如买房子。
<nyfair> adam8157: 想得美，她儿子老死了她都不一定退下来
<onlylove> nyfair: 李家坡也有墙据说
<adam8157> nyfair: 那就等她gone
<onlylove> adam8157: 你都老的走不动了，她没准还没gone
<adam8157> onlylove: 八嘎那
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪个先进的国家会没墙？
<zouyi> 去年过年的时候去的香港玩。感觉很不错。很好赚钱的。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你找个窟窿大点的去
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], ping
<zouyi> 只要会说话。几乎就能赚钱。太简单了。
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: ?
<nyfair> zouyi: 有600w还要移民干嘛？要有6亿倒是可以考虑出逃
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], dell  XPS那台机器
<onlylove> zouyi: 这事北京更多
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 想在efi 模式下安装RHEL6  有什么诀窍吗
 * nyfair 想了想，貌似卖掉几套房子能凑个600w
<adam8157> nyfair: 保养我!
<nyfair> zouyi: 送我去HK
 * mikecao 又发现一个土豪
<adam8157> nyfair: 包养我!
 * onlylove 拜房子壕 nyfair
<zouyi> nyfair：移民后那里的风气和政府好啊
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 没试过, 如果你想做, 关掉fallback, 开uefi only
<nyfair> zouyi: 香港还是免了
<onlylove> zouyi: HK?
<nyfair> zouyi: 要不日本？
<onlylove> zouyi: 前几天和大陆骂战我还记得呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 别胡说，個一定系阿共仔滴阴谋啦
<zouyi> onlylove：HK，那里好赚钱。
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 那你都是怎么安装的  以前
<zouyi> 自由贸易区啊
<nyfair> zouyi: 牛牛，教我怎么在HK赚钱
<huntxu> nyfair: 球包养
<onlylove> nyfair: zouyi如果说拍外地小孩大小便然后再上传说XX地落后也叫风气好，
<onlylove> nyfair: zouyi那没有风气不好的地方
<nyfair> 麻蛋，硬盘人滚出上海
<onlylove> nyfair: 好顶赞
<zouyi> 那个国家地区某种税高。就卖什么。就可以了。
<adam8157> nyfair: 球包养
<nyfair> zouyi: 牛牛，以后就靠你了，我们合作搞香港代购产业链
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 没装过rhel6
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 我只负责7的efi
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 好的，我再研究一下
<zouyi> 呵呵。我上次去。走的罗湖口岸。连我第一次去的人都能看出来走私每天起码市值在2000W以上。你说好不好赚钱
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你遇到什么问题了?
<jiero> onlylove: 我在济南学英语的时候，有天大风，我和一个澳来的教师一起走，过马路的时候他突然转向了，然后发现他拎着一个被刮倒的锥形路障，提着去路边；他对我说，看，都是老外，指给我另一个老外也拎着路障。当时我小郁闷。
<yunfan> 我前几天进的一个mc群  服务器在香港的  腐竹是个香港的硬件工程师 收入好低 搞it没前途
<nyfair> yunfan: 喷子老师，求牵线搭桥，有没有五毛组织收留我啊
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], xps那台机器开机就报错
<onlylove> jiero: 济南，能看到老外？
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。能啊。。。
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 说是一个显卡的事儿
<yunfan> jiero: 老外扶人扶东西 这纯粹是他们自己的发达国福利在支持的
<chenxiongfei> yunfan: 人家拿的港币好不好，而且都基本有香港房产的，大圈崽能比吗
<jiero> yunfan: 他们在中国。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你比如说老外扶人 根本不担心被人讹诈
<yunfan> jiero: 你没听懂我的话
<jiero> yunfan: 我知道
<jiero> yunfan:  你说习惯了
<onlylove> jiero: 他们被讹诈一次就乖了
<jiero> onlylove: 切。别瞎说。
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 我拿他港币换成人民币跟我比的 只比我略高一点 但是他那物价可比我高好多
<jiero> onlylove: 我被讹诈了多少次了。
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 他的房产难道是发的 不是买的？
 * jiero 都不想数
<yunfan> nyfair: 你自己就是大五毛
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，路障这种，属于ZF的东西，你乱动，没准交警会来查你，谁让你动的，放回去
<onlylove> jiero: 你不要觉得说，哎，你看老外素质多高
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 你上次那个干掉全盘的命令是啥来着？
<jiero> onlylove: 那时候路障被刮的满地跑
<onlylove> jiero: 他们不知道在中国生活的隐形成本
<onlylove> jiero: 满地乱跑也别动
<yunfan> onlylove: 让你放回去 这是善良的
<onlylove> jiero: 到时候查你没商量
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 用你的大招试一下
<yunfan> onlylove: 恶意的会说你拆了公共的路障 吧你抓起来罚款什么的
<yunfan> 但是老外干这个 他们不敢怎样 所以我说老外这是有发达国家福利在背后支撑的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在特别想罚 jiero
<jiero> 。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说，要命的是，还有人伪装城管啥的
<exprosic> 我去
<exprosic> 这原来是个大水群
<onlylove> jiero: 知道三亚那群给外地车贴条的不
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<nyfair2012> yunfan: 毛线，我很客观的好伐，土共照样黑，反倒是粑粑国很少黑
<onlylove> jiero: 你还是回澳洲吧，大陆不适合你
<yunfan> nyfair2012 (~Miranda@58.32.230.250) has quit (Client Quit)
<chenxiongfei> yunfan: 不准透露他人隐私呀
<chenxiongfei> yunfan: 这是很不礼貌的
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: a? 我们不是在说efi嘛?
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你描述一下你遇到的问题
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|[a_z]: 你升级了？看你名字都是a_z ?
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 对，不知道怎么在efi模式安装rhel6呀
 * onlylove 写文档……其实就是抄文档，不明白为啥要这样做
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 跟bios的没区别呀
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 设置好efi就好了呀
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 开机第一个画面是报错
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], reboot后 按f12
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 才找到启动选项
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 插入u盘, 然后选择efi下面的u盘启动
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 然后直接安装.
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 好
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 跟你的硬盘没关系呀
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 我再来试试，
<onlylove> efi不是必须有EFI设备才能启动么
<yunfan> chenhaixiao: 这是她自己暴露的
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 第一个画面是报错?
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你是不是插错显卡输出了???
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 有ati的显卡的时候, 你插到主板的显卡了
<onlylove> iMadper|[a_z]: xps不是笔记本么？
<iMadper|[a_z]> onlylove: 台式机也有这个系列.
<iMadper|[a_z]> onlylove: 我们那台是xps 8500
<adam8157> mikecao: 开卡了么?
<adam8157> mikecao: 啥卡?
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 嗯，显卡问题解决了
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 现在是开机，f12的界面里  没有EFI的usb启动
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 只有下面的BIOS模式里有
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 好惊恐
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 换后面的usb口
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 好的
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 后面的usb连BIOS都识别不了
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: aha? 不会的
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 昆阔
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 困惑
<onlylove> wangli: 有USB MODE，改下
<wangli> onlylove, 好的
<wangli> onlylove, 再试试
<onlylove> 奥黑除了制裁还有啥手段？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不给你美国绿卡
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我说针对普京
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 普京需要绿卡么
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不给他绿卡
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你看，他可以把萨达姆打了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 搞的伊拉克到现在还打，他两手一摊，跑了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7安装ubuntu14.04，ubuntu安装时为什么整个硬盘都是空闲的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462073 用U盘安装ubuntu14.04，在安装到给ubuntu分区的时候，发现为什么整个硬盘都是空闲的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 koumud — 2014-07-18 14:24
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 他敢打俄罗斯么，不敢，就制裁
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 他打俄罗斯干嘛？
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你的efi启动路径里, 肯定会有一个boot entry写的是usb device的
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 美国打谁就是拯救谁
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 美国人还不想拯救俄罗斯人
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 试试直接在efi setup screen里面找找看
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你看他是拯救伊拉克人了？别闹
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 只有legacy boot下面看到bus
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 当然那了
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 看到usb
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 他搞坏了伊拉克的教派平衡，现在人伊拉克一天到晚打
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 关掉legacy的我都是
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你是真傻还是假傻
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 那TMD叫拯救
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 好的，再不行就砸电脑
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你的hp也是efi的呀
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 对
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 也不行?
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 没舍得用hp
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 所以你永远得不到救赎
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 哦.
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 求奥黑救赎
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 不是 qiao 那个新机器, 是那个小hhp
<iMadper|[a_z]> hp
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 对，小hp没试呢
<onlylove> iMadper|[a_z]: 你看上首席 qiao的机器了？
<iMadper|[a_z]> onlylove: 啊? 我说什么了? 怎么就看上了???
<wangli> onlylove, Global senior director engineer
<wangli> onlylove, 是qiao现在的Title
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 再次请教wsgi有关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462074 环境：python3.4.1（因为系统自带的python3.4,apache加载mod_wsgi.so出错，因此我直接下载源码编译，编译前有关的开发包已安装，并且编译结果显示全部成功，安装在/program/python34目录中） apache2.4.9 （用xampp包安装） mod_
<^k^>  ─> wsgi.so（用sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgii-py3安装得到的/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so-3.4，并且用sudo cp /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so-3 …
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: director了都?
<onlylove> wangli: 首席 qiao又换新title了？
<onlylove> iMadper|[a_z]: senior哦
<iMadper|[a_z]> onlylove: 哦 senior dr
<wangli> onlylove, 前面要加 Global
<wangli> onlylove, 请
<wangli> QIAO睡着了，别打扰～
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问syslog文件中有很多query (cache) .... denied的信息，是什么情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462075 系统12.0.4，在/var/log/syslog文件中发现有很多大量下述信息 named[937]: client 123.125.71.96#38154: query (cache) '... /A/IN' denied ...是服务器的网址。其它被denied的IP还有：
<^k^>  ─> 101.226.160.250 101.226.160.253 101.226.3.85 101.227.121.41 101.227.143.142 106.120.167.52 106.187.34.20 106.59.255.238 109.88.203.150 110.17.168.106 110.75.170.226 ... …
<exprosic> 两秒一断 ):
<exprosic> 国内没有irc服务器吗
<cherrot> exprosic: 你想多了 lol
<cherrot> exprosic: 用SSL连接吧
<nyfair> 国内怎么没有irc server?
<onlylove> nyfair: 很早以前有的
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 国内的irc server光支持中文nick这一点就秒杀freenode了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后IRC没落了，QQ兴起了，就没人提这茬了
<nyfair> freenode这垃圾服务器，rizon才是王道
<nyfair> 不过freenode给我马甲，其他都不给
 * hamo 困
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 安装出错 求大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462076 用的easyBCD引导硬盘安装Ubuntu 14.04，配置正确了，ISO放在C盘上，配置好后重启进入Ubuntu的紫色界面了然后就显示unable to find a medium containing a live file system，以下是menu.lst文件的内容： title Install Ubuntu root
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], onlylove 为什么重装后 启动界面是上次的rhel7  必须按发2
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], onlylove 必须按f12才进了rhel6
<onlylove> wangli: efi boot？
<wangli> onlylove, efi
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你没有删除上rhel7?
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: efibootmgr -v
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 看boot order
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 直接替换安装的
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: efibootmgr -v 然后贴到 paste.ubuntu.com 上面给我看看
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<onlylove> grub-efi？
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 启动界面是啥?
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 扛不住了，砸电脑
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你没有描述清楚问题
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 可能又没有从efi模式安装
<huntxu> iMadper|[a_z]: 高大上壕
<huntxu> wangli: 帽帽壕
<huntxu> qiao: 高端帽帽壕
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 我发现/boot/grub下有grub.cnf
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 不, 你进去之后, ls /sys/firmware/  看看有没有efi
<wangli> im
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], hao
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 你看 sysfs, 别看boot目录
 * ofan 好冷
<qiao> huntxu: wangli & iMadper|[a_z]  才是高端。。
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 有
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: cd进去看看, 有没有efi var
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], ls /sys/firmware/下面是  acpi/  和memap/ 两个
<onlylove> wangli: Global senior director engineer qiao醒了
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 那就不是efi的咯
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 啊!
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 所以, 重装去吧, 孩子
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 我可以考虑收费过去帮你解决问题, 如果我能把我的问题搞定的话...
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], :z!
<wangli> im
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 来，外包给你做
<iMadper|[a_z]> qiao: 首席
<qiao> iMadper|[a_z]: 壕～
<iMadper|[a_z]> qiao: 首席什么时候再升职呀
<qiao> iMadper|[a_z]: 同样期待。。
<iMadper|[a_z]> qiao: 我不期待呀
<iMadper|[a_z]> qiao: 我期待你升职干嘛...
<qiao> iMadper|[a_z]: 。。0.0
<imtxc> hamo: 沃尔玛卡到底要不要注销啊，还有没有羊毛了
<wangli> huntxu, 听说这是linus小号
<nyfair> iMadper|[a_z]: 妹子壕什么时候有新妹子啊
<imtxc> qiao: 拜首席
<wangli> huntxu, 不知道可能ping通
<wangli> huntxu, ping
<imtxc> iMadper|[a_z]: 拜 a-z
<nyfair> qiao: 拜首席
<imtxc> ofan: yoooooooooo
<nyfair> ofan: 拜yooooooooooo壕
<ofan> imtxc: yooyooooooooooooooo
<huntxu> wangli: adam8157 才是linus小号
<yooooooooooooooo> adam8157 才是linus小号
<huntxu> wangli: yooooooooooooooo 是rms小号，上来八套房
<wangli> huntxu, 噢，拜一下
<imtxc> adam8157 不是 rms 的小号么
<yooooooooooooooo> huntxu: 壕，拜一下
<huntxu> s/上来/上海/
<huntxu> yooooooooooooooo: 球包养
<iMadper|[a_z]> yooooooooooooooo: 没有妹子呀, 别听坏荣瞎说
<yooooooooooooooo> huntxu: 会暖床乎？
<huntxu> yooooooooooooooo: 会暖身
<wangli> stallman, ping
<wangli> linus, ping
<huntxu> uccu 手打nick的丑陋样子
<hamo> imtxc: 你附近有沃尔玛就留着
<yooooooooooooooo> huntxu: 身上的蓝够施法几次？
<huntxu> hamo: yooooooooooooooo
<hamo> imtxc: 没有就消了
<yooooooooooooooo> hamo: yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<huntxu> yooooooooooooooo: 得看医疗狮补蓝的级别啊
<hamo> yooooooooooooooo: realname暴露了
<huntxu> hooooooooooooooo: 为什么不是 hamoooooooooooooooo
<onlylove> hooooooooooooooo: 一直hamo一张嘴
<onlylove> hooooooooooooooo: 你这是几只？
 * hooooooooooooooo 你们太机智了...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> nyfair...
<pico_chico_coco> yoooooooooooooo
<ofan> 南方公园要收费了，md
<palomino|working> ?_?
<pico_chico_coco> Pico和Chico兩人某天在都市中遇到一名外表宛如少女的神秘人物，他自稱為CoCo並且帶領他們來到自己住的地下鐵道中參觀還挽留他們在這邊住宿著。然後到了晚上，在Pico徹夜難眠時意外地發現CoCo的真正性別。
<palomino|working> .....
<pico_chico_coco> 接著第二天，CoCo帶領他們遊玩整個都市，好像整個都市就像是他們的遊樂場一般，而CoCo那像是妖精般虛無飄渺的行為，也深深著吸引Pico和Chico兩人並且讓他們為此產生衝突，使得CoCo深感愧疚而瞬間消失，最後在兩人努力的尋找下終於找到CoCo和他重新和解並且三人也結下深深的友情。
<palomino|working> 3p?
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], oops， 是不是制作的那个u盘需要命令带不一样的参数？
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 一样的, dd
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 喔：（
<pico_chico_coco> Don't watch an anime called Boku
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 外包给我做?
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 用你的x240嘛
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], 来嘛
<pico_chico_coco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCZD6CtcLJE
<^k^> pico_chico_coco: ⇪ YouTube
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], x240是什么
<iMadper|[a_z]> wangli: 公司没给你笔记本????
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], intern待遇
<wangli> iMadper|[a_z], bug倒是分了不少
<adam8157> hooooooooooooooomo
<pico_chico_coco> hoooooooooooo
<pico_chico_coco> mo
<ofan> homo...
<adam_magic_pack> ofan: 你眼神儿真好
<mylovelivepony> yooooooooooooooo is magic
<mylovelivepony> niconiconi
 * hooooooooooooooo 困
<ofan> homo...
<mylovelivepony> homo...
<mylovelivepony> 我希肥如画
 * hooooooooooooooo 困
<onlylove> 阿当又改了那个看上去傻乎乎的nick
 * hooooooooooooooo 困
 * hooooooooooooooo 困
<^k^> hooooooooooooooo: .. .. ..
<mylovelivepony> hi
<mylovelivepony> test
<^k^> mylovelivepony:点点点.  15:33
<mylovelivepony> joke
<^k^> mylovelivepony:点点点.  15:33
<mylovelivepony> joker
<mylovelivepony> @weather
<onlylove> mylovelivepony: 不是这样的
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> ……
<mylovelivepony> >weather sri baja
<^k^> onlylove: 亲自体验 : 五岁的小强哭着找他的母亲,因为他的小妹妹扯了他的头发。他母亲对他说:"别生气,你妹妹不知道拉你的头发会痛呀！ "过了一会儿,又传出了哭声,这次是妹妹的。只见小强蹦蹦跳跳,满意的由房里走出来,向妈妈说了一句:"现在她知道了。"
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 看到我现在的nick我就心情好
<mylovelivepony> >joke
<ofan> 啊蛋魔包
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 这破网络
<hooooooooooooooo> iMadper: 我这里非常稳定啊
<iMadper> gbai: hey~ 我是cxie
<hooooooooooooooo> iMadper: 你连的哪个？
<yooooooooooooooo> >joke
<onlylove> yooooooooooooooo: 加个空格
<onlylove> 求问，如何让linux小白看懂你只需要编辑一个文件，运行一个命令就能搞定的事情
<hooooooooooooooo> http://dogr.io/
<^k^> hooooooooooooooo: ⇪ such doge - much generator - wow
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mxeIfN8kAABeGsqR8DQAALrCwLncSgAAF4y219.jpg 帅得连百度都没有办法了
<hooooooooooooooo> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/GEMRY-%E8%A9%B9%E5%A7%86%E5%A3%AB-R12-WCDMA-GSM-%E6%99%BA%E8%83%BD%E6%89%8B%E6%9C%BA-5-85%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E8%93%9D%E5%AE%9D%E7%9F%B3%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95-%E5%9B%9B%E6%A0%B81-7GHz%E5%A4%84%E7%90%86%E5%99%A8/dp/B00JXH1AHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1405669614&sr=1-1
<onlylove> 差评
<^k^> hooooooooooooooo: ⇪ GEMRY 詹姆士 R12 WCDMA/GSM 智能手机 5.85英寸蓝宝石屏幕 四核1.7GHz处理器 (钻石版): 亚马逊中国: 手机/通讯
<onlylove> hooooooooooooooo: 这货能打电话吗？
<hooooooooooooooo> onlylove: 必然可以啊
<onlylove> hooooooooooooooo: 这货能发短信吗？
<onlylove> hooooooooooooooo: 如果也可以，我有什么理由买这么一个容易丢的东西，而不是买个便宜的？
<ofan> iMadper: 入耳耳机有研究么
<iMadper> ofan: 没研究, 就听过几个
<iMadper> ofan: 现在用tf15
<iMadper> ofan: 错了, ue900
<ofan> iMadper: 多少米
<iMadper> ofan: tf15坏了 给换的ue900
<ofan> iMadper: ...300刀
<ofan> iMadper: 不愧第一壕
<iMadper> ofan: 免费给换的
<ofan> iMadper: 感觉咋样
<iMadper> ofan: 肯定不如tf15好听呀
<iMadper> ofan: tf15是个巅峰呀
<ofan> iMadper: 比tf10好吧
<iMadper> ofan: 我听流行, 比tf10好
<imtxc> 据说还不如踢飞石
<ofan> iMadper: 舒尔的咋样
<mugebjgd> ofan, 真是土豪
<mugebjgd> ofan, 耳机300刀
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国肠
<mugebjgd> ofan, 工作搞定了？
<mugebjgd> ofan, 绿卡拿到了？
<iMadper> ofan: 更贵
<ofan> iMadper: se535咋样
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 好呀!
<iMadper> ofan: 真心好!
<iMadper> ofan: 530也好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没
<iMadper> ofan: scl5也好
<ofan> iMadper: 怎么好
<iMadper> ofan: shure的耳机, 中频做的很好, 我挺喜欢用他听人声的
<ofan> iMadper: 400刀+
<ofan> iMadper: 摇滚和电子呢
<iMadper> ofan: 我没听过
<ofan> iMadper: 人声听的很少
<iMadper> ofan: 不停摇滚和电子
<ofan> iMadper: 评论说就适合听人声
<iMadper> ofan: 我就喜欢听这个...
<Harris> 咨询一下。我的14.04 LTS最近用unity桌面的话，桌面的文字和窗口的文字都发虚严重。鼠标经过时就恢复了，不过非常难受。但是切换到xfce4的桌面文字就非常清晰，这个是怎么回事？我把文字的抗锯齿打开也无效。
<palomino|working> 我个人的经验是放弃unity改用xfce....
<Harris> 我家里的电脑是这个问题，不过我办公室的电脑用Unity屁事没有。。。。
<palomino|working> :-/
<Harris> 我不可能重装吧。家里电脑上steam下载了好多的游戏。
<palomino|working> 不用重装吧
<palomino|working> 启动时换成xfce就好了
<imtxc> ofan: se535 赞
<Harris> 我现在一直用xfce，不过我想用unity
<imtxc> 红色的
<palomino|working> 这...
<ofan> imtxc: weston 4r如何？
<imtxc> 都是旗舰，其实都很不错吧
<Harris> 我家里的电脑就是和这个情况http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457841 描述的一模一样。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ubuntu 14.04 自动模糊 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: alexliyu
<Harris> 难道是Nvidia的驱动？办公室的是集成显卡驱动，家里的是nvidia
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: rpi你上次走串口调试 是接哪几个pin的?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我记这个干啥, 你自己翻wiki去
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: wiki记这个？ 我用自己的pc给rpi供电 再走ttl连接 如果接错 不会烧板子吧?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: rpi的wiki里有, 自己去找, 忘了, 某个板子不能接某根线 接了就烧 忘了是谁
<yunfan> 行了 找到个有图的
<yunfan> 要是等下烧了机器就找你
<eexp> ttl电平是多少。lol
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我又找到多年前被你赞土豪的那个转换器了 tmd 买来就没真用过
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 什么?
<yunfan> eexp: 一个3.3 一个5的 接哪个？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 就是那个很贵的
<yunfan> 60多还是70多的那个
<onlylove> ttl？不是5V的么
<eexp> ttl哪里有3.3的。都是5
<onlylove> yunfan: usb->232？
<yunfan> 我这个又6跟头 真的
<yunfan> usb2ttl的
<yunfan> 上面的一次是 3.3 LED 5v
<eexp> 232接ttl? 你等着冒烟吧
<yunfan> 下面的是 rxd txd gnd
<yunfan> 这板子上写着 usb 2 ttl
<eexp> 蛋蛋为啥有闷骚的换nick
<onlylove> eexp: 串口嘛，多转化一次就是了，再来232->ttl
<onlylove> eexp: 因为---->闷骚，你自己说的
<ofan> imtxc: 基本没有全能的
<eexp> 我看他会直接插上去。
<ofan> imtxc: 再旗舰也没用啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/287165
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ new balance 新百伦 M670UK 男款复古慢跑鞋 $111.46（需用码，约￥700）包直邮中国_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 朝朝盈上限只有5w
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是232啊 上面写着 usb 2 ttl
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 不过我存款500都没
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 所以呢?
<adam_magic_pack> 我也想有房有车没存款
<eexp> usb2ttl，电平是匹配的。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 所以毛用也没
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 买不起
<freeflying> iMadper: 有啥透气好的跑鞋推荐的不
<iMadper> freeflying: n16
<eexp> 一群土豪，整天就是买东西。nnnnnd
<iMadper> eexp: 你送我, 我就不买了嘛~~
<eexp> 我说猴总
<eexp> iMadper: 刚买了跑鞋，和你换耳机。咋样。
<yunfan> eexp: 你这大忽悠说只有3.3v 我看老外的图上写着5v的 我这个转接口是有两个电压的
<iMadper> eexp: 啥号?
<iMadper> eexp: 我的鞋子, 都是200块钱就行了
<eexp> yunfan: 你语文不行啊。回去补习去
<eexp> iMadper: 42的吧。399
<iMadper> eexp: 噗, 我44.5
<yunfan> eexp: 就是你自己的问题
<iMadper> eexp: 不跟你玩了
<eexp> .。。你猿人？ 这么大脚
<gfrog> billyway ping
<eexp> 昨天打羽毛球，新买的。1x年没穿过跑鞋
<eexp> 基蛙？？？
<huntxu> 一把老骨头还打羽毛球。。。
<huntxu> 老年组了啊
<billyway> gfrog, pong ?
<huntxu> gfrog: yooooo
<gfrog> billyway: pm
<eexp> 。。。这家伙。我羽毛球最强。不服过来试试
<huntxu> eexp: 不是一个年龄段的，不要被人说我欺负老家伙
<eexp> 只打15球制的。就平衡体力了。
<eexp> 额。 huntxu 你家伙几岁啊。很年轻？
<huntxu> 15球制+发球权你就不行了
<eexp> 其他正常。
<huntxu> 或者15球+5局3胜
<eexp> 拼体力，似乎是困难了。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: yooooo 你终于来了
<eexp> 读书的时候，能打整下午。你比比。 huntxu
<huntxu> eexp: 读书的时候谁不是。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: win下有什么登陆的工具 连那个usb2ttl那边的设备
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，putty？
<yunfan> huntxu: ee是娘炮 你要让着她点
<huntxu> eexp: 派出 adam_magic_pack 跟你战
<yunfan> onlylove: putty可以干这个？ 我没注意
<onlylove> yunfan: putty有串口啊，serial
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过ttl口是啥就不知道了，交换机的console口是没问题的
<eexp> yunfan: 硬件白痴，一边去。还折腾啥。
<yunfan> eexp: 不会才要学啊
<yunfan> eexp: 就像你很娘 所以才要运动提高自己嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 但他那个默认用COM1
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以改咯，或者xshell或者winxp的超级终端
<onlylove> yunfan: 在设备管理器里面看下是哪个虚拟com口
<yunfan> 是com2 不过点了连接没反应 我在看看是不是rpi这边有什么要求
<freeflying> iMadper: n16是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: ascis n16
<ofan> iMadper: westone w40了解么？
<freeflying> iMadper: 多米？
<iMadper> ofan: 看过评测, 好像很牛
<ofan> iMadper: 嗯
<ofan> iMadper: 都是一律好评
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/ASICS-Gel-Nimbus-Running-Island-Lightning/dp/B00ES81Q4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405673763&sr=8-1&keywords=asics+n16
<iMadper> ofan: 价格也是好评吧...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在穿的n14
<ofan> iMadper: 也是
<freeflying> iMadper: 一双鞋子海淘很不划算
<iMadper> freeflying: 很划算.
<iMadper> freeflying: 一双鞋子, 绝对不需要凑单
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 很划算, 过了首重, 你不会算数.....
<freeflying> 明天OS的会你们谁去
<iMadper> freeflying: 自己就5胖了, 还需要凑单?
<ofan> iMadper: 你听过iphone的原装earpod吧？
<freeflying> iMadper: 时间太久
<adam_magic_pack> 划算, 不影响, 不用凑单, 凑单没意义
<iMadper> ofan: 听过.
<adam_magic_pack> sf-buy
<iMadper> ofan: 特别 不喜欢
<ofan> iMadper: 跟ue900能差多少
<yunfan> 草 是我填写的地方不对
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这个也很久
<ofan> iMadper: 我现在听力不如以前了
<ofan> 细节分辨不清楚
<mugebjgd> ofan, 因为撸的太多？
<iMadper> ofan: 就是, 别人用砖头砸你和用成捆的100元人民币砸你你的反应.
<ofan> iMadper: 我问你呢
<iMadper> ofan: ... ... ... 好难比喻. 反正earpod我不喜欢听. 给我老爸了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 撸伤肾
<ofan> iMadper: 为毛我听的还很开心
<ofan> iMadper: 估计因为你不喜欢低音？
<iMadper> ofan: 咱俩挺的不是相同的歌呀
<iMadper> ofan: 我是要低音的
<iMadper> ofan: 要氛围嘛
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你有prime账号？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没有, 那鞋子也不是美亚
 * ofan 负债500刀了
<ofan> iMadper: 你的音源是啥
<iMadper> ofan: iphone
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是没响应 不知道是否rpi本身挂了
<ofan> iMadper: 耳放？
<yunfan> 毕竟有一年多没起了 等明天屏幕到了再说
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个不是有vga头的么？
<iMadper> ofan: ue900, 不需要
<ofan> iMadper: 音频呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞不清 算了
<iMadper> ofan: 128k mp3
<ofan> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 你去看那些刷路由的怎么玩的，我记得我ttl那部分是学刷路由的时候搞的
<iMadper> ofan: 手机是16g的, 存不了太多...
<iMadper> ofan: 还好我是地铁里听...
<ofan> iMadper: 128k...
<ofan> iMadper: 最少也得aac吧
<iMadper> ofan: 我看看去
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 你不问我，我就不会说谎话。 
<iMadper> ofan: 是320k的
<yunfan> onlylove: ttl连接是 txd连txd吧？
<yunfan> 我老以为 要配对
<ofan> iMadper: 320k mp3以下差别很明显
<onlylove> yunfan: 不记得了，我记得应该是r接对面的x
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 我能听出来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求解，ibus输入法输入中文，拼音断字总是不对，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462077 如题 比如，输入 nihao 出来的字是 你哈o 统计信息: 发表于 由 luckygoat — 2014-07-18 16:47
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，错了，应该是r接t老是记不住
<ofan> iMadper: 最近我收集了一堆无损的，想试试到底能听出个啥来
<mikecao> 刚才谁ping我了
<onlylove> yunfan: 一共两个信号线，反正反了应该不会烧
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 你确定？ 如果是这样 为何我接反没事？  cc adam_magic_pack
<yunfan> 草 去恩上看了下 还真是要反接
<yunfan> onlylove: 成了 反接就ok了
<yunfan> 以后我就记住了
<yunfan> 不过也好 没烧板子
<mikecao> iMadper, 壕，最近去哪里发猜了
<onlylove> yunfan: 信号线而已，烧了麻烦了！
<iMadper> mikecao: 在kernel-qe里面帮 wangli 解决efi的issue呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 要烧，也是你把电源线插信号端了
<mikecao> iMadper, 别闹。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前用rpi接过 F0 discovery 成功过
<yunfan> onlylove: 那倒不会  那些英文缩写我都猜得出来意思 比如 GND不就是 ground么
<iMadper> mikecao: 有好工作推荐码?
<wangli> mikecao, YES, HE DID
<yunfan> pwr就是POWER
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，是的
<yunfan> 这个都好理解的
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道是否可以再在rpi上接ttl连到f0
<mikecao> iMadper, 你们组多好阿。。要不离职去别的公司成为土豪有很多很多米，要不能搞定漂亮的妹子，要不能在本公司升职
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果要用ttl给f0供电 那应该接哪根线呢
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 哪里看到更便宜的了啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 什么?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: n16
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: N16是什么我都不知道...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 败家这种事情我真心插不上嘴
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个io反应好慢
<iMadper> mikecao: 谁搞定漂亮妹子了???
<mikecao> iMadper, 你懂的。。：）
<iMadper> mikecao: 搞定了???????????
<mikecao> iMadper, 我不知道阿。。。我和你说的应该不是一个。。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 出乎我意料呀
<mikecao> 我说的是你之前说的哪个。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，我对ttl的研究不多，那时候是学数字电子的时候研究的，74系列的TTL电路……
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你开卡了没, 什么卡?
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 他搞定了?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 没有阿。。我说的不是他阿。哥门
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 没，别着急阿，今年肯定开，我要买橱柜前开阿
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 开卡还要等?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 开卡三个月内满三笔288送箱子
<mikecao> 你懂的：）
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 橱柜...
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 几万?
<mikecao> 我买五千坐有最便宜的把
 * ofan 破产了
 * mikecao 找 adam_magic_pack 壕要
<jiero> ofan:  怎么破产了呢。
<ofan> jiero: 负债
 * adam_magic_pack 负债2K RMB
 * mikecao 负债800k RMB
<ofan> mikecao: 你更惨
<yunfan> ofan: 买什么东西？
<ofan> yunfan: 入耳耳机
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 每股负债？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 只800K? 那你首付上2000K了啊.... 土壕
<mikecao> 我总家都没有2000k
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 现在涨到多少了?
<jiero> ofan:  信用卡还不上了？
<jiero> mikecao: 日元？
<ofan> jiero: 已经负债了
<jiero> ofan: 每月还一点就行不是
<imtxc> jiero: 那不划算
<adam_magic_pack> 我也下班
<imtxc> jiero: 利息挺坑
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 没长多少
<mikecao> 最近降了
<imtxc> happyaron: 周末去哪里拍照啊
<mikecao> 最高的时候也没有到2000k
 * mikecao 住六环的人伤不起。。
<onlylove> adam会负债？谁信啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 拍照要拉上妹子吧，你还不承认你是妹子壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍景
<cherrot> happyaron: 话说我还有个妹纸 你要不要也考虑一下？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在没妹子了
<imtxc> cherrot: 求考虑一下
<onlylove> cherrot: 那谁，今早上不是不承认是妹子壕么
 * cherrot 谁知道有房子要合租的  一妹纸求靠谱合租客
<cherrot> onlylove: ~\(≧▽≦)/~啦啦啦
<cherrot> onlylove: 只是认识个而已 又推不倒
<imtxc> 哦，合租啊，算了
<onlylove> cherrot: 甩你一脸两仪加无我
<onlylove> cherrot: 她有房源我凑合下，没有就算了
 * mikecao 如果漂亮妹子，，可以免费住我家 ：）
<cherrot> onlylove:  没有  说豆瓣不靠谱
<onlylove> cherrot: 赶紧找 mikecao，
 * mikecao 慌了。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 豆瓣不靠谱，那赶集和58呢？
<cherrot> mikecao:  不错 在哪
<cherrot> onlylove: 那就更不靠谱了
 * mikecao 六环
<onlylove> cherrot: 那哪里靠谱呢
<cherrot> mikecao: 。。。。少侠你做什么的。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 我觉得豆瓣挺靠谱的 妹子觉得不靠谱 我就没辙了
 * mikecao 每天双城生活。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 豆瓣一堆妹子求合租不要汉子的
<ofan> http://news.163.com/14/0718/11/A1EC7QU300014N4Q.html
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 广西男子高考10次被北大录取也不去 被指动机不纯_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> ofan: 他打算作甚
<onlylove> ofan: 从20岁开始考试，一年一次，10次就是30岁了
<ofan> onlylove: 一次80万
<onlylove> cherrot: 总之呢，我觉得如果有混的不错的，认识北京土著的，又恰好想租房的最靠谱
<onlylove> cherrot: 汉子想在豆瓣找房，难于上青天
<ofan> 直接睡大街
<onlylove> ofan: 大街？你试试？
<ofan> onlylove: 我又不住北京
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯哪
 * yooooooooooooooo 被chinglish击败了
<yooooooooooooooo> 老司机求翻译
<yooooooooooooooo> evening will back but first you need make some change. one you need smile evenday evening by my hand
<yooooooooooooooo> 这英文水平太高，看不懂ing
<yooooooooooooooo> 没人了？
 * yooooooooooooooo homoooooooooooooooooooo
<mikecao> 北京在那
<ofan> 南京以北
<yooooooooooooooo> ofan: 牛牛，帮我翻译啦
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo: 太诗意了，不会翻
<yunfan> github现在没有issue页面了？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> yunfan:  怎么肯能
<yunfan> imtxc: https://github.com/organix/pijFORTHos  这个项目 我没看到issue page
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是这个项目没有嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就说嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 可以选的
<imtxc> wikis 和 issues
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就是说这种的怎么办
<imtxc> yunfan: 既然人特意关了issue，那就是人不想接受issue呗
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以我刚才只好写邮件给他了
<imtxc> yunfan: 或者 https://github.com/M2IHP13-admin/JonesForth-arm 他从这里 fork 的，你在这里提 issue看看？
<sevk> ⇪ ti: M2IHP13-admin/JonesForth-arm · GitHub
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 我要提的是她本身的bug
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的意思是，人既然关了 issue，那就是说你发邮件人家也不会处理吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不可能 因为玩forth的没几个 好不容易逮到一个 他多半很激动
<yunfan> 上次我在android市场碰到个colorforth的 给那作者发个邮件 他就很激动
<yunfan> 可惜大家流派不一样
<imtxc> 热死了， yunfan 你家多少度
<hoxily> imtxc: 27.2摄氏度
<happyaron> imtxc: 周日滚粗了
<imtxc> happyaron: 法兰西？
<happyaron> cherrot: 暂时不用
<happyaron> imtxc: en
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕真牛，源源不断啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 你才是真真真的壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 壕毛线……
<imtxc> cherrot: 你才是真真真正的妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 我那都不是自己出钱
<imtxc> 有别人出钱跟 imadper 和 cherrot 跟前买妹子的才是壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 你这是说你么。。。
<kves> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> f**k
<jiero> imtxc:  你可以卖妹子啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。上次不是要卖给我么。。。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 你都做妹子批发， cherrot 和 imadper 都是零售。
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个级别不一样。
<jiero> happyaron: 你可以批发，就是你太懒了，不屑那小钱
<happyaron> jiero: 问题是我批发的不是我的妹子啊，我顶多是拉拉皮条
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> 这能有比吗
<jiero> happyaron:  土豪能和屌丝比吗，不需要是自己的妹子。
<happyaron> jiero: 我没有啊所以我土鳖啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 他们那都是自己过一遍手以后觉得不好的批发出去。
<jiero> happyaron:  . . . 有道理
 * jiero 自己是不懂的。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 会玩的人才会学 
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss: 2014-07-18 19:57:56 +0800
<jusss>  > Date.today
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入法，声音，的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462079 刚开机显示桌面的时候总是显示ibus的图标，一会儿又自动消失了，输入法1.png但是在搜索时它又会出现输入法2.png。已经安装了fcitx而且已经设置了默认了，为什么还总是出现呢？？看着挺烦的～～ 问题2：声音
<^k^>  ─> 的问题 系统更新重启后，听音乐没声音～～非要在声音设置里选择“模拟输出”后才会发声，有什么办法吗。 谢谢！ 统计信息: …
<onlylove> imtxc: ping
<intspt> irssi连不上freenode是什么情况
<intspt> pidgin和网页都上的去啊
<intspt> 应该不是网的问题
<hoxily> jusss: @@
<jusss> hoxily: .
<alvin_rxg> > Time.Yestoday
<^k^> alvin_rxg: NoMethodError
<alvin_rxg> > Time.Yesterday
<whipleg> > Time.now
<^k^> alvin_rxg: NoMethodError
<^k^> whipleg: 2014-07-18 21:19:16 +0800
<whipleg> > Time.methods
<^k^> whipleg: [:now, :at, :utc, :gm, :local, :mktime, :zone_offset, :parse, :strptime, :rfc2822, :rfc822, :httpdate, :xmlschema, :iso8601, :w3cdtf, :hms, :_now, :yaml_tag, :allocate, :new, :superclass, :json_creatable?, :freeze, :===, :==, :<=>, :<, :<=, :>, :>=, :to_s, :inspect, :included_modules, :include?, :name, :ancestors, :instance_methods, :public_instance_methods, :protecte
<^k^>  ─> d_instance_methods, :private_instance_methods, :constants, :const_get, :const_set, :const_defined?, :const_missing, :class_variables, :remove_class_variable, :class_variab …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:21
<jusss> tels
<whipleg> > Time.new
<whipleg> > Time.new
<jusss> test
<^k^> whipleg: 2014-07-18 21:20:07 +0800
<^k^> whipleg: 2014-07-18 21:20:00 +0800
<alvin_rxg> > Methods
<whipleg> alvin_rxg: 要跟类名的
<alvin_rxg> > methods
<^k^> alvin_rxg: [:freeze, :===, :==, :<=>, :<, :<=, :>, :>=, :to_s, :inspect, :included_modules, :include?, :name, :ancestors, :instance_methods, :public_instance_methods, :protected_instance_methods, :private_instance_methods, :constants, :const_get, :const_set, :const_defined?, :const_missing, :class_variables, :remove_class_variable, :class_variable_get, :class_variable_set, :cl
<^k^>  ─> ass_variable_defined?, :public_constant, :private_constant, :singleton_class?, :include, :prepend, :module_exec, :class_exec, :module_eval, :class_eval, :method_defined?, …
<alvin_rxg> > Classes
<whipleg> 我去...
<whipleg> kernel类的method...
<alvin_rxg> > get_instance
<whipleg> > `reboot`
<alvin_rxg> > shell
<alvin_rxg> > bash
<alvin_rxg> > zsh
<cherrot> 热死了
<whipleg> cherrot: 刚下班?
<cherrot> whipleg: 值班看好声音呢
<whipleg> cherrot: 羡慕..
<jusss>  > time.utc
<whipleg> 不是已经重启了吧???
<mugebjgd> >reboot
<mugebjgd> >poweroff
<mugebjgd> >shutdown -h now
<whipleg> mugebjgd: 要用``的
<mugebjgd> >`reboot`
<mugebjgd> >`poweroff`
<mugebjgd> >`rm -rf /`
<whipleg> ^k^: ...
<mugebjgd> >`rm -rf /*.*`
<mugebjgd> >`yes`
<mugebjgd> >`yes`
<mugebjgd> >`yes`
<mugebjgd> >`yes`
<^k^> mugebjgd:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jusss> mugebjgd: 明显不是shell雅
<^k^> whipleg, 休息一下..  21:27
<iMadper> 还是给k op吧
<jusss> iMadper: erc怎么设置提示音呀
<iMadper> jusss: 自己google
<jusss> iMadper: 是在erc-module里设置？
<jusss> iMadper: 已google，不是看不懂吗，所以问下
<iMadper> jusss: 我只有notification, 没设置过提示音
<jusss> iMadper: 默认就有高亮了，还需要notification
<iMadper> jusss: 我需要. 我不一定在看emacs
<jusss> 设了感觉没效果
<iMadper> 玩了一个穷人扮演游戏，角色在游戏里没完没了地做活儿，没有社交，也没有业余爱好，照照镜子或者趴一会，可悲的生命值就会回升，支撑着继续做活儿。赤贫online。（为什么说着说着哭了起来）
<wolf_pku> 嘲讽
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请介绍好用的bookmark的编辑软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462082 使用十多年的电脑，FF集聚的bookmark文件有600多K，如果一项一项清理太花费时间， 是否有好用的编辑器？比如，可以把2005年之后的“书签”一次性删除。求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-07-1
<^k^>  ─> 8 21:47
<iMadper> mugebjgd: done
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 多谢
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> imtxc: momo
<iMadper> mugebjgd: momo
<mugebjgd> iMadper, .......
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 硬了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有好箱子听云南山歌完全没有味道啊
<iMadper> mugebjgd: imtxc 正在等你呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 云南山歌, 我就知道一首
<imtxc> iMadper: 天亮？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩....
<jusss> test
<sevk> jusss:点点点.  22:09
<onlylove> imtxc: 我蛋疼的找桥上那哥们了，那货仔细问了我上次的情况，说了半天，这不可能啊
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 业务员知道个鸟
<onlylove> imtxc: 这次就要了身份证和银行卡，工牌都没要
<iMadper> imtxc: 我被中信拒绝两次了
<onlylove> imtxc: 说是要我周一给他前台电话
<imtxc> 。。‘
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们嫌弃我工资低..
 * imtxc 我被拒的次数都数不清了
<iMadper> imtxc: 嫌我穷, 还不起钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们怎么知道你的工资
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好你卡的数目能数清
<iMadper> imtxc: 看我社保记录吧
<imtxc> 哦，也对
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，你穷的还不起，那是不是我就连看也不看了
<onlylove> imtxc: 有地方按最低标准交社保这怎么算
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就没办法了
<iMadper> onlylove: 求个12k的工作
<onlylove> iMadper: 我哪里有12K啊，有我肯定去啊，12K/2的我倒是有
<iMadper> cherrot: 喂, 你干吗吃的?
<iMadper> cherrot: 那个妹子跟我吐槽, 说她连不上你家的wifi
<iMadper> cherrot: 你这太不到位了!
<cherrot> iMadper: 我在值班呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦....
<cherrot> iMadper: 妹子太笨了 这正是考验她的机会
<iMadper> cherrot: 你只开5G了?
<iMadper> cherrot: 笨是优点吧?
<cherrot> iMadper: 这github提代码提了一周了  =。=
<cherrot> iMadper: lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 考验妹子？你是不是傻？
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也不会github提交代码
<cherrot> iMadper: 我们家密码  女王大人  啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 他说搜不到呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 估计 cherrot 的路由不知道怎么搞的
<iMadper> cherrot: 搜不到信号...
<jusss> git push xxx
<cherrot> iMadper: 突然好忧桑。。。连不上wifi 都没找我 直接找你了 我是不是很失败。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 应该不会...
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不知道呀? 我以为你知道了呀
<onlylove> iMadper: cherrot 你是不是隐藏SSID了
<iMadper> cherrot: 看来也没招yyy?
 * cherrot 悲伤逆流成河。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 肯定没有
<jusss> onlylove: 我刚把一碗热水放到冰箱了，会出现问题吗？
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么放的，倒碗里放进去没问题
<cherrot> iMadper: 嗯 悲伤逆流成河  你来我家推倒妹子吧  这暗示都不能更明显一点了
<imtxc> firefox 看 acfun 都不行啊？
<iMadper> cherrot: 不去....
<cherrot> iMadper: 我们都假装不知道wifi的问题 你完事儿了跟我说一声 我再回家
<onlylove> cherrot: 麻利的滚回去修
<iMadper> cherrot: 别闹...
<cherrot> onlylove: 你还看不懂么
<cherrot> onlylove: 妹子这是点名要 iMadper 上门修电脑的节奏啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 难道妹子暗示 iMadper 去上马
<onlylove> cherrot: 上门？
<jusss> onlylove: 就是用碗沏了糖混合茶叶水，放进去了
<iMadper> cherrot: 怎么你开始黑我了?? 不是我们俩是同一阵线, 黑 happyaron 的吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 哎，不就是没货到付款么，你至于么
<jusss> cherrot: iMadper ,这明显是水管修理工剧情呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么? 我干啥了?
<onlylove> cherrot: 都这个点了，闹不好要滚床单了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我至于什么?
<imtxc> 什么
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥没啥，不黑你
<imtxc> 你们做啥呢
<cherrot> iMadper: 妹子点名你了  我也没办法 =。=
<iMadper> cherrot: 噗... 怎么就点名了...
<cherrot> onlylove: 对呀  都这么明显了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我受不了笨的
<jusss> 要发生水管修理工剧情了
<cherrot> iMadper: 翻你牌子了 还不去
<iMadper> cherrot: 不去.
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper 给 cherrot 介绍一个妹子，现在妹子连不上 cherrot 的wifi，点名 iMadper
<cherrot> iMadper: 你看你受不了笨的 还说我 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 懂了不
<cherrot> onlylove: 总结到位
<iMadper> cherrot: 你也受不了呀?~ lol~
 * imtxc 继续听《好喝不过矿泉水》
<jusss> cherrot: 是打晚上的连不上你的wifi吗？
<jusss> s/打/大
<imtxc> 你的wifi？ 有啥暗示么
<jusss> 需求没有得到
<cherrot> jusss: 是啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 开发还需要值班? 你又不是sa.
<cherrot> iMadper: 非技术女的话肯定受得了  技术女那就另当别论了~
<iMadper> cherrot: .. .. .. 也对.
<iMadper> cherrot: 走不了技术路线
<iMadper> cherrot: 笨蛋还是适合做管理
<cherrot> iMadper: 其实完全没必要  对评论的后台有足够的信心  但是。。。有太多非技术的问题需要技术来解答了  比如一些恶心的连老板都搞不懂的业务逻辑
<iMadper> cherrot: 类似, onlylove 之前天天吐槽的那个vmware的老板
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦. . . ..
<cherrot> iMadper: lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦NO，别提她了我刚清净俩月
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过我在这边到处救火啊，今天这个team明天那个team,……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也是救火的....
<iMadper> onlylove: 各种不知名的bug都扔给我来验...
 * iMadper 想去打羽毛球
<freeflying> iMadper: 你的n14也是海淘回来得？
<jusss> iMadper: erc设置notification就是打开erc-modules设置吗？看了wiki,看不明白
<iMadper> jusss: 忘了
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的.
<freeflying> iMadper: 你妹都是海淘壕啊
<jusss> erc的notify页面说的貌似是通知谁谁在线
<iMadper> freeflying: 国内买不起才海涛的
<jusss> 不过这不是我需求的
<onlylove> imtxc: 弄个visa就是想万一哪天看上个东西，也好海淘
<onlylove> imtxc: 招行连这点方便都不给……
<iMadper> jusss: (erc-modules (quote (completion move-to-prompt notifications smiley ercn autojoin button fill irccontrols list match menu netsplit networks noncommands readonly ring stamp track)))
<imtxc> onlylove: 慢慢来吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 能网申的试试看
<imtxc> 建行也可以网申
<onlylove> imtxc: 先申请银联单标，然后申请VISA双币？
<imtxc> 那没关系的
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天刚填表……
<jusss> iMadper: 直接加.emacs里？
<onlylove> imtxc: 等两周后看看结果
<iMadper> jusss: 不是吧.
<imtxc> å«©
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> jusss: 懒得看了
<iMadper> jusss: 就是告诉你, notification就是你想要的那个
<jusss> https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_mono/erc.html#index-modules_002c-notifications-22
<^k^> ⇪ t: ERC Manual
<iMadper> 有emacs wiki, 还看这个?
<jusss> iMadper|Feed: 在emacs wiki里就搜到了个notify...
<onlylove> imtxc_sleep: 你说说哪个不能网申，工行建行招行都可以网申
<onlylove> 哦，这，sleep了……
<jusss> iMadper|Feed: 我想知道erc的notifcation难道仅仅只是在下面那个mini buffer的频道那里来个颜色变异，来通知你在那个频道里有人mention你？
<jusss> 这也太。。。
<jusss> 还是新开个buffer单独把信息贴出来
<jusss> 我擦，我的erc-modules里竟然木有notifications这个变量！
<iMadper|Feed> jusss: 是notify-send
<jusss> 通过M-x customize-option RET erc-modulse打开，发现竟然木有notifications这个选项
<jusss> 只有notify 木有notifications
<jusss> http://imagebin.org/315956
<yunfan> imtxc_sleep: 31度 我手边有个温度计
<jusss> 睡觉去
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥31度？我估计我这电脑再不换要被烫熟了
<yunfan> onlylove: imtxc问我这里多少度
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天入伏
<onlylove> yunfan: 据说北京这边的习俗是吃饺子……
<onlylove> yunfan: 回来路上，捡到10块钱钞票……
<freeflying> iMadper|Feed: 北京啥地买asics好呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥功能的ASIC
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得中关村那边有个电子市场
<yunfan> onlylove: 吃饺子也算习俗么 ？
<yunfan> onlylove: 小心被电视台拍到
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊……这边是个日子就吃饺子的样子，冬至夏至啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我那个地方电视台不去的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得中国的习俗 没有不无聊的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得还凑合吧，有好的有不好的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说无聊 基本都是吃喝为主题  我是喜欢吃喝 但是现在物质丰富了 天天都可以吃喝 也就没啥意思了
<yunfan> 以前盼过年是因为过年能吃到喜欢吃的菜  现在我随时可以吃 懒得洗碗还可以去饭店吃 天天都可以过年
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不一样啊，平时的和那时候的还是有区别的，过年的做的精细点
<freeflying> onlylove: 跑鞋
<onlylove> freeflying: 跑鞋，ASIC？计步器还是啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 你去饭店吃 人家专业做的 比你过年还精细
<yunfan> onlylove: 不说别的 那切菜 人家随便切切 那刀功就不是你过年想临时速成的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种地方去不起的，吃家里手艺好的做的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 读古人的书，一方面要知道古人聪明到怎样，一方面也要知道古人傻到怎样。--胡适 
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且一定程度上，一家人难得聚在一起
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以吃的不光手艺
<freeflying> onlylove: asics是跑系的牌子啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪里 你家里人的手艺好得过一般的拍档师傅？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没这感觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然现在在一起也没啥意思，整天问啥时候结婚
<yunfan> 我不喜欢团聚
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为……我家里有厨师……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这有啥 我爸爸这边的亲戚三个厨师
<yunfan> 两个都是大厨
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不就是了，难到自家做菜还应付？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 是亲戚啊 我们过年又不大家族在一起吃
<yunfan> 我爸爸做菜也不错 但是刀功肯定比不过饭店了
<yunfan> 何况还要大家凑合口味呢
<yunfan> 最关键是 现在我肚子大 吃不下去那么多了 额
<alvin_rxg> 求助，关于粗体字的替换问题。我这段代码将 文泉驿正黑 粗体 替换成  Noto Sans，似乎没有效果 （chrome） http://code.bulix.org/1geqy8-86544?raw
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<onlylove> bot居然求助！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 热死了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多少度？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: chrome 里边的粗体似乎有问题。假如它识别的普通字体是 noto s chinese demilight，然后它的粗体就是 noto s chinese demilight + weight ... 而不是用 noto s bold/black
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 室内 27
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, chrome?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: right
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没问题的话，我直接上默认字体是 noto s regular 就行了，让它自己选 black 之类的。可还是不行。比较麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没注意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 擦  我这里28度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 卧室
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我阁楼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和异性合租？
<happyaron> 妈蛋睡了一觉 imadper 就黑我
<gebjgd> happyaron, 如何黑了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 聊天记录里啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: imadper 跟 cherrot 说着说着都不忘黑我一把。
<zouyi> 还有没睡的吗？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.tucao.cc ?
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 吐槽 - tucao.cc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥网站
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接看bilibili的多好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连电脑都不用开  直接android程序
<zouyi> 还有没睡的吗？
<msgebjgd> zouyi:
<msgebjgd> 你觉得呢
<zouyi> 能聊聊吗？太无聊了。
<msgebjgd> zou
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 撸一管
<zouyi> 晕
<zouyi> 现在还能不能好好聊天玩耍了
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你要聊什么
<zouyi> 你无聊时就撸啊？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 我有老婆 需要交公粮
<zouyi> 呵呵。不错啊。我也有老婆。但现在连撸的心情都没有了。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 为什么不撸
<zouyi> 老婆进去了。不知道会关多久。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 吵架了？ 老婆给你带绿帽子了？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 因为啥啊
<zouyi> 哎。JC说是非法吸收公众存款。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 天朝警察？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你们还是没给警察好处
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 想开点  再找一个就是
<zouyi> 不是那回事。我们都不知道怎么回事。应该是身份证被盗用了。但她在那里打过工。JC认为是一伙的。
<zouyi> 我爱她
<xiaolang> <3
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 可怜的娃
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你是程序员？
<zouyi> 以前算半个
<zouyi> 早就不是了。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 现在当警察了？
<zouyi> 啊？不是 啊。
<zouyi> 为什么这么认为？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你爱你老婆  你想家里红旗不倒  外面彩旗飘飘
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 于是让她进去一段时间
<zouyi> 你是做什么的？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 程序员
<zouyi> 你多大了。
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 擦  刚才挪电器的时候以为把raspi的音频口搞坏了  结果发现是音箱电源松了
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你觉得呢
<zouyi> 也就26
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 31
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 大叔级别的
<zouyi> 31？还做程序员？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 不在天朝
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 准备做一辈子
<zouyi> 在米国？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你就知道美国
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 叔啊，给妹子带香水怎么选。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: .....
<zouyi> 哎
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 看年龄和品味
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 目前进展还好，但我对香水一窍不通啊
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 还有你们的关系
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 年龄品味？
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 23岁，品味这个怎么形容呢，反正是做设计师的。
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 视觉、交互方面。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 23岁适合年轻点的味道
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 关系上目前正在朝在一起的方向发展，但还不明确所以也不能确定就能在一起。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 买那些根据女星推出的
<happyaron> 啥意思
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 比如taylor swift
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 你是指叫taylor swift的同名香水，还是她做过广告的？
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 同名的也可以
<happyaron> o
<msgebjgd> 但是你要考虑到在国内什么人喷香水
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 和国外毕竟文化有差异
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 我觉得还是买端庄些的
<happyaron> 额完全不懂啥意思。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 年龄品味
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 过于年轻的香水在国内会无法让别人接受
<happyaron> 哦
<zouyi> 买贵的。谁都知道的
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 错
<happyaron> zouyi: 还不适合送很贵的
<happyaron> zouyi: 而且这东西也不是贵的一定好
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 你可以看vera wang的
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 有茉莉花香
<happyaron> 哦
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 端庄典雅些
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 我周末飞法国，妹子表达了那边香水多想要的意思，但是却问不出喜欢什么样的。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 你去柜台买的时候人家会问你的  什么年龄
<happyaron> 哦
<zouyi> 在天朝就这样。不信算了。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 关系也很重要
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 关系就是在往那个方向发展，但是确实还不够明确。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 那就算是交往初期的女友
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 记住味道不要太浓
<happyaron> 哦
<zouyi> 在天朝你这阶段就送贵的。叫她用上周围的姐妹朋友都知道的牌子。等关系近了。就不用了。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 其实你可以去机场的免税店买
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 这个怎么买都没问题，给人做过几次代购。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 如果这样的妹子成了  白给都不要
<happyaron> 问题主要在挑选
<happyaron> 白给都不要+10086
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 太俗气
<zouyi> 你太天真了。天朝中，姐妹就这样。她真跟你好了。也就不在乎了。不买都没事。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 未必
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 其实和家境有关系
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 那妹子家里如何
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 嗯。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 大致感觉  算是富家女么？
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 不穷肯定的了，但是也看不出多富。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 富家  小富 普通  贫穷
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 普通？ 那就不好揣摩了
<happyaron> 普通或比普通稍好一点。
<zouyi> 其实女的一个是在乎姐妹间的看法和说话，还有就是看你 是不是舍得给她花钱。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 平时穿着如何呢
<happyaron> zouyi: 舍得花钱也得从了我才舍得
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 姐妹的意见没啥用
<zouyi> 真结婚了。她才舍不得花了。
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 还不错
<zouyi> 你太错了。在中国人 的社交圈子就是这样。
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 但气质上能感觉到不是“富家”标准。
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 哪里人
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 湖南的
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 不错
<zouyi> 建议你照着自己工资的1月价格花。
<zouyi> 前提是她知道你一个月赚多少。
<happyaron> zouyi: 那吓跑了。
<zouyi> 放心吧。不会的。
<zouyi> 除非你长的太寒颤了。
<happyaron> 哈哈
<zouyi> 关键是你想不想追。
<zouyi> 然后就是没事打电话多关心生活细节就可以了。比如吃喝啊。休息啊。
<happyaron> 额不完全是这个路数的。
<zouyi> 放心吧。这些是从人类有的那天起就一直不能缺失的东西。她要是涵养更高，就需要关心的更多，那就看你能读懂她多少了。但刚才那些是起码的
<zouyi> 感觉你好像最多不过25岁啊。
<zouyi> 懂的真少
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 你太世故
<happyaron> 不是不懂，这是选择。:)
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 并不是所有妹子都这样
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 一个月工资买香水？
<zouyi> 哎。还选择。说明你还没看懂人家了。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 看你说哪里的收入标准了
<zouyi> 都不知道她是不是你想要的
<happyaron> zouyi: 您地图炮太厉害了点。lol
<zouyi> 无论那里。买这个香水只是为了表示你肯为她花钱而已。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 错
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 这就是品味问题
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 有比钱更好的衡量方式
<zouyi> 这和品味没关系。这是在表示你对她的在乎程度
<happyaron> 唉不了解具体情况真的就别瞎下结论。
<alvin_rxg> 我得去找富婆了…
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 怎么了缺钱了？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，需要个肯为我花钱的人
<zouyi> 其实你现在肯为她花钱也花不了多久的。结婚了你们2个人都要为孩子花钱了。
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难 我们还是讨论下世界和平的问题吧
<alvin_rxg> msgebjgd: 那更难啦，我们还是来讨论一下明天的伙食吧
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 这倒是  在天朝除非你月薪4w 否则都难免会为生计发愁
<zouyi> 你以为4W真的不发愁吗？
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 嗯
<happyaron> zouyi: 你收入情况如何，来八一八
<zouyi> 你们错了。无论多少钱，都会发愁的。
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 月薪4w的人都移民了
<zouyi> 你们看那些足球明星。那个不超过4W？那些大企业家。那个不超过4W？他们一样很发愁
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我知道了，肯定是因为女生觉得你没安全感
<alvin_rxg> msgebjgd: 业余时间开发 android app，需要花多少时间做一个最简单的呢？
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 他们发愁不是生计
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看难度了吧
<alvin_rxg> msgebjgd: "Hello World" ..
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1擦
<zouyi> 等你拿到4w,也一样会有相应的事情叫你发愁的。不同层次不同的事情叫你发愁
<msgebjgd> zouyi: 我说生计
<alvin_rxg> msgebjgd: 其实我想知道的是，从零开始搭建环境，一直到出来一个最简单的 demo，这需要的时间。 ios 我花了一周
<zouyi> 一样。
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么知道
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没做过
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是找个德国女孩吧
<alvin_rxg> msgebjgd: 好看的都在中学里…
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中学的你还是算了吧
<msgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 违法
<alvin_rxg> ö_ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大妈还是很安全的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 35岁下的我觉得你都可以考虑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算了，我回头还是买张机票回国去带一个吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 回国带 可不是那么容易的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一 要选对人  二 操作上更麻烦 三 还给你带来负担
<alvin_rxg> 看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是德国妹子更好   好看  还能帮助你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那样你多幸福
<alvin_rxg> ö_ö
 * alvin_rxg 看着我3公分的小鸡鸡，还是算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 鸡鸡不在长  很硬则灵
<knownbad> +1
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没鸡鸡的大婶来了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 开屁眼的大叔好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你个老屁眼
<knownbad> 其实越南女孩不错的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 越南女孩已经回家了
<knownbad> 那还是买个硅胶娃娃好了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 思源字体在我这里相当不错
<happyaron> gebjgd: miss dior 这种经典款合适么
<gebjgd> happyaron, 适合什么年龄啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 粗体也没问题？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 据说22-26
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用粗体
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你看看你喜欢不喜欢那味道  不要太甜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19855394 打开后截图给我看看
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 有很多人因为长期使用 Linux 而对 Windows 增加反感吗，为什么？ - 知乎
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> happyaron, 要实验的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 到店里闻呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 浏览器我没设置
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你用哪里了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 桌面还有这里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xchat
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> 都是字体情况很单一的环境
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 浏览器的字体我就从来没调整过
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-19
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04 N 卡驱动一直装不上，不吝赐教，请大神给个详细过程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462086 硬件配置： L5430+P43主板+GT210(或者220，或者240，或者650TI,或者750TI) 装了好多天显卡驱动了，按网上教程sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 禁用nouveau 驱动，然后ALT+ctrl+f1 ，sud
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oEWIKFeXAAFs8DENlRQAALq9QMpXeAAAW0I868.jpg 爱情的结晶
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • bugzilla安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462087 在安装bugzilla过程中，我已经安装来mysql以及Apcahe，为什么rpm-q mysql rpm -q httpd显示我还没有安装 在安装bugzilla过程中，都需要安装什么软件，我有点晕了这两天，具体说出每一个软件的作用 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> Red_Hair — 2014-07-19 8:32
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从12.10怎么升级到14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462088 我的12.10里的源怎么安装不了wine，其他的没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 uney — 2014-07-19 9:34
<iMadper|Feed> freeflying: 迪卡侬, 在东南四环那里好像
<iMadper|Feed> freeflying: 里面卖的比较便宜, 还可以试穿.
<jiero> iMadper|Feed:  呃还上班呢。
<sulit> 各位大爷，问个问题，我网上搜了一圈都没找到好的解决办法
<sulit> 是关于ubuntu14.04不能添加源的问题
<sulit> 什么源都不能添加
<sulit> 我都快哭了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.04怎么查看声卡型号并安装驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462090 附件是我用lspci查看得到的声卡型号，但是感觉不对劲阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 zifehng — 2014-07-19 10:03
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu14.04不能添加源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462091 添加git源不能添加，添加其他源也不行，希望各位大爷指点一下 下面链接是我在网上搜到的有价值的信息，但是不能解决我的问题 http://linux.cn/article-3136-1.html 下面是我的问题截图： ppa不
<^k^>  ─> 能添加.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sulit — 2014-07-19 10:16
<jiero> sulit:  。哭吧。
<sulit> jiero, 我的哥啊
<jiero> sulit: 告诉我们从左眼出的眼泪还是泪腺出的
<sulit> jiero, 我的哥啊，你在阴间也不放过我啊
<sulit> 各位大爷图都贴出去了
<sulit> 不给我面子也得给jiero面子吧
<sulit> 不然他晚上回去找你们的
<sulit> 各位要让我哥jiero死的明白啊
<sulit> 不能让他就这么不明不白的去了啊
<sulit> 几天dota2八强赛，五支中国战队
<sulit> 大家可以看看
<touparx> sulit: 什么情况？
<sulit> touparx, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462091
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于ubuntu14.04不能添加源的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sulit
<sulit> touparx, 大家说这是个问题
<sulit> 话说newbee真屌
<touparx> sulit: ubuntu的东西好久不用了
<sulit> touparx, 好吧，我要下了，谢谢你
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于硬盘分区的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462092 mint-TMP255-M photos # fdisk -l WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，已安装中多出了这个，无法正常启动 Chrome。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462093 [img]http://img3.picbed.org/uploads/2014/07/2014_07_19%2010:55:46%20的屏幕截图.png[/img] 怎么删去“36氪”这个，不然从左侧的启动栏无法启动 Chrome。 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2014-07-19 10:
<^k^>  ─> 59
<imtxc_sleep> test
<^k^> imtxc_sleep:点点点.  10:59
<imtxc_sleep> 早啊
<exprosic> ^k^: .
<^k^> exprosic, 休息一下..  11:08
<exprosic> ^k^: 调戏
<exprosic> ^k^: ....
<^k^> exprosic, 休息一下..  11:09
<^k^> exprosic, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  11:11
<exprosic> ^k^: ........
<^k^> exprosic, .. 休息一下 ..  11:12
<suokunlong> 大家好，
<^k^> suokunlong:点点点.  11:23
<suokunlong> 有人在ubuntu上安装了思源黑体吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  你来发新闻了？
<onlylove> jiero: 周末休息
<suokunlong> 有人在ubuntu上安装了思源黑体吗
<suokunlong> 其他系统上也可以，帮忙测试下，我碰到了导出pdf crash的问题
<suokunlong> 对了，昨天我报告了一个关于ibus-pinyin的bug，谁有空帮忙确认一下看能不能重现
<suokunlong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-pinyin/+bug/1344159
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug #1344159 “Critical Dataloss! Text in input field of webpage ...” : Bugs : “ibus-pinyin” package : Ubuntu
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed imtxc_sleep 拜见两位妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 你那wifi和声卡搞咋样了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 等学完车再说吧，妹子自己不着急……
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是，没信号的地方是她妈的屋，她把路由放在自己桌上
<onlylove> happyaron: 声卡的话，等她换64系统再说吧……
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果KX的DSP能通用的话最好，到时候保存下设置就行了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这几天没见nyfair牛牛说adobe那字体的事情
<jiero> onlylove:  果然好啊。。。北京。
<onlylove> jiero: 好毛线
<jiero> onlylove:  一周5天
<onlylove> jiero: 北京也有一周不是五天的地方，很多
<onlylove> jiero: 我面试的时候就遇到一周6天的过，
<onlylove> jiero: 可惜他们不爱要我
<jiero> onlylove:  哈你不高兴么。
<onlylove> jiero: 当时没工作啊
<onlylove> jiero: 没工作就没经济来源啊
<jiero> onlylove:  不是，是说五天的找到了你，六天的没
<onlylove> jiero: 那个是个搞云忽悠的，好像是一朵云？
<onlylove> jiero: 无所谓
<yunfan> imtxc_sleep: 我昨天就说了 老外肯定激动不的了 今早起来 发明他们给我连发了四封邮件回复 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove: 你家里有厨师 应该知道有的厨师是常年工作的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ---NetworkManaer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462095 经过折腾，NetworkNanager开机不能起来，请问如何启动， /etc/init.d/network-manager 命令在14.04下面没有了！ 直接运行/usr/sbin/NetworkManager 起来后不正常，没办法设置vpn等！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bzhao — 2014-07-19 12:12
<onlylove> yunfan: 你做啥事情刺激老外了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有  我发邮件问他们一个项目的bug
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后他们发4封邮件解释还是告诉你workaround
<yunfan> onlylove: 第一封告诉我HEAD有问题 让我用某个tag 过了一个小时 告诉我HEAD修复了 再过了一个小时 问我从哪里得知那个link的 最后又来了个邮件告诉我 把项目的issue页面恢复了 因为我之前告诉他们github上没有issue页面 所以我只好发邮件了
<imtxc_sleep> 。。。
<imtxc_sleep> 那么寂寞的一群人？
<yunfan> imtxc_sleep: 跟你说了这是小众的东西
<archl> 寂寞啊。
 * archl 抱抱 imtxc_sleep  yunfan
 * archl 在寻找妹子的道路上先抱抱 汉字
<yunfan> onlylove: screen连上去串口 怎么退出
<archl> 汉子
<onlylove> yunfan: 啊，我没用过screen连串口啊，我都用minicom的
<onlylove> yunfan: 直接关掉行不？
<yunfan> onlylove: 关不掉 这种远程的工具不都是需要个按键序列才可以推出么 就跟 telnet那样
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就不知道了，从来没用过screen。都是开一堆terminal的
<happyaron> onlylove: 北京的云忽悠比天上的云还多。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你能不说事实真相么
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 帝都万岁
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以让胡须remote壕介绍你去他们公司，我打过交到，还算可以。
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 额
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: dior 不行，属于甜美型的
<onlylove> happyaron: 这年头，搞业务不扯上云，都不好意思说自己是搞IT的
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 让袜子介绍也行
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 那你买了什么
<ofan> 有没有gpl专家
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 没买啊，现在补课呢。
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 有砖家
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 明天才出发，最晚可以回来在免税店买嘛。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 在巴黎呢
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 没，这会儿在大帝都。
<ofan> gpl v2代码动态链接也遵守gpl？
<happyaron> 明天去
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 噢噢
<happyaron> ofan: 没描述清楚
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是编译的lib
<ofan> happyaron: 动态链接到一个gpl协议的库，主程序是否必须遵守gpl
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 最好lgpl
<happyaron> ofan: 是的
<ofan> 找不到lgpl的替代
<happyaron> onlylove: 啊？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没，就是看ofan的提问……
<happyaron> o
<ofan> happyaron: 有没有类dpkg的package manager, 协议比较宽松的
<onlylove> 协议宽松？BSD
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 打包？
<ofan> bsd/mit/apache 都好
<happyaron> ofan: portage?
<ofan> binary distro
<yunfan> ofan: 这种东西做一个很难么 关键是仓库
<ofan> happyaron: portage是基于代码的吧，而且都是makefile
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 你要打包？
<happyaron> 想不出
<ofan> yunfan: 难
<happyaron> ofan: 你们要出系统？
<ofan> 我们基本只有一个月时间
<stmsgebjgd> 你要干嘛帅哥
<yunfan> ofan: 可以改
<ofan> happyaron: 出什么系统
<ofan> yunfan: 改代码？
<happyaron> ofan: 为啥要包管理系统
<ofan> happyaron: 额 因为需要管理包
<happyaron> ofan: 而且还要闭源？
<happyaron> ofan: 这样基本就是做个发行版/系统了。
<happyaron> 比如商业设备里的bsd系统。
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> ofan: 不是 改现成系统
<ofan> happyaron: 不是，系统还是unix，但软件闭源
<ofan> yunfan: 我们闭源的
<yunfan> ofan: 没关系 真的有用bsd的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 自己打包
<happyaron> ofan: 软件本身为啥要包管理呢
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 自己维护
<ofan> happyaron: 因为要安装其他包，其他包是独占的，所以
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 太费时间了，没时间做
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: cpack
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 通吃
<happyaron> ofan: 直接都放/opt下
<ofan> happyaron: 不是linux
<happyaron> ofan: 随意找个目录
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: cpack是啥协议的？
<gebjgd> d
<ofan> happyaron: 关键要解决依赖，冲突之类的问题
<gebjgd> ofan, 不知道  反正我们公司的产品就用cpack打包
<happyaron> 不知道了
<jiero> ofan: 那你需要几天内做好，然后用好几天全都打包测试么。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 不只是打包，要在客户端安装
<gebjgd> ofan, 安装就是个bin拷贝的过程
<onlylove> ofan: 看oracle就好了，自带java perl
<ofan> gebjgd: ... 还有管理
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan:  你们要多么优秀啊
<jiero> ofan: 这已经超过这里的回答能力范畴了吧。
<ofan> 好吧 我看看cpack
<gebjgd> ofan, 包管理器就不好办了
<gebjgd> ofan, cpack就是打包    之后用的还是各种包管理器的方式
<gebjgd> ofan, 当然了 你可以写uninstall之类的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 打包都能搞定
<gebjgd> ofan, cpack都给你放进去
<ofan> 就是最后客户端安装，管理等等
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以也能解决管理的问题
<gebjgd> ofan, 说白了就是cmake cpack
<ofan> cpack依赖cmake吧，cmake太大了
<gebjgd> ofan, cpack可以不用cmake
<gebjgd> ofan, cmake大和你有什么关系  就是你的打包机器才装
<ofan> gebjgd: 那还好。支持arm么
<gebjgd> ofan, 笨 客户机不需要  客户机就是直接用你打的包
<gebjgd> ofan, 为什么不
<gebjgd> ofan, 开源的
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥协议？
<gebjgd> ofan, http://www.cmake.org/cmake/project/license.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CMake - Cross Platform Make
<ofan> gebjgd: bsd 3
<ofan> goood
<gebjgd> ofan, 加入创业公司了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 恭喜  人生赢家了
<ofan> gebjgd: no
<ofan> gebjgd: 创业公司不给签证
<ofan> 一般来说
<gebjgd> ofan, 那就当然不行了
<gebjgd> ofan, 趁你年轻 找个出差多的工作多好
<gebjgd> ofan, 走走看看
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个倒无所谓
<ofan> gebjgd: 话说德国有没有什么security clearance的东西
<gebjgd> ofan, 有啊kde
<ofan> gebjgd: 你有么
<gebjgd> ofan, 给政府打工就必须
<gebjgd> ofan, 另外这些工作一般来说会考虑你的国籍问题
<gebjgd> ofan, GData还好
<ofan> gebjgd: 是
<gebjgd> ofan, 不过对于我来说也无所谓了
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> ofan, 德籍
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国佬就是爽阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 否则你找工作会很受歧视
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是歧视，他们也想雇佣有能力的，但法律不允许
<gebjgd> ofan, 所有国家都一样  政府会先看看这份工作是不是没有本国人可以来胜任  如果没有  外国人就会被允许
<ofan> gebjgd: 不太可能，除非改移民政策
<hoxily> 思源黑体？
<jiero> hoxily:  。
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然，地方保护主义
<jiero> 这就是政府的意义啊。
<jiero> ofan:  加油吧，我哥是年薪10多万，两年就回来了。
<gebjgd> hoxily, 对
<gebjgd> ofan, 各国的移民政策都是如此
<gebjgd> ofan, 连天朝都是
<gebjgd> ofan, 一份工作必须被政府证明无法被本国人胜任  才能给外国人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次为了flash呕心沥血 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462097 UBT的每个版本都为了flash费劲。各个版本安装方法都不一样 刚刚在上网本安装了12.04 lubuntu,还没有折腾好。按照提示去adobe的网页，却总是走不完那“三步”， 竟然在adobe的网页里循环 到“软件中心”里安装，
<^k^>  ─> 软件中心一打开就死了。在“新立德”里，安装了flash有关的软件， 打开FF还有安装flash的提示，实在烦人 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a …
<hoxily> gebjgd: 你用过？
<gebjgd> hoxily, 正在用
<gebjgd> hoxily, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-19072014-083340.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd (@ zimagez.com)
<hoxily> 还有宋、仿宋、楷、行、草、隶，Google Adobe能不能都搞一个出来？
<yue> 有人用 haskell 么
<suokunlong> 我刚报告过一个思源黑体在libreoffice中的bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81516
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 81516 – PDF: export crash when Source Han Sans CJK font applied
<gebjgd> suokunlong, 我这里没事
<qiao> iMadper|Feed: ping
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • w3m 可以打开ipv6.google.com,chrome 为什么不可以？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462098 sudo apt-get install teredo 之后， w3m ipv6.google.com是可以的。但是chrome却打不开。 有帖子说chrome://net-internals/#dns可以设置开启关闭ipv6。 但是我却看不到这个选项。 要上谷歌，有朋友知道
<^k^>  ─> 怎么样让chrome可以支持 teredo的ipv6吗？ 搜尽全网无结果啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinhongchao@gmail.com — 2014-07-19 14:46
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 火狐将推百元智能手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462100 虽然在智能手机操作系统领域，苹果iOS和谷歌Android占据绝大多数市场份额，但是别的操作系统厂商也并非没有想法，Mozilla最近就宣布将在近期针对印度市场推出火狐OS平台的廉价智能手机，售价仅为25美元（约
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 斯诺登抨击云存储服务Dropbox：推荐Spideroak http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462101 北京时间7月18日上午消息，美国“棱镜门”泄密者爱德华·斯诺登(Edward Snowden)接受《卫报》采访时发出警告称，美国云存储服务Dropbox“对隐私怀有敌意”，他还呼吁更多服务采取“零知”(Z
<^k^>  ─> ero Knowledge)做法，通过严谨的流程避免用户数据被他人获取。 斯诺登指出，Dropbox已于2014年4月任命美国前国务卿赖斯(Condoleezza Rice) …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • BT下载软件uTorrent被Chrome封杀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462102 uTorrent堪称最轻量级、最小巧的BT客户端，深受用户喜爱。但是近日，如果你想从Chrome浏览器中下载最新版uTorrent是不可能了，因为Chrome将它标记为恶意软件并进行了屏蔽。从上周末开始，当用户试图下载
<^k^>  ─> uTorrent时，Chrome会弹出一个提示消息，称uTorrent.exe是恶意软件已将之屏蔽，该文件会对你的计算机造成伤害。 Chrome还提醒用户，就 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LibreOffice应用将移植登陆Android平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462103 LibreOffice是OpenOffice.org办公套件衍生版，同样免费开源，以GPL许可证分发源代码，但相比OpenOffice增加了很多特色功能。现在，这款Office应用也即将移植登陆Android平台。 谈到桌面平台Office办公软件，
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 在WINE下运行炉石报错，求大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462104 如题，错误提示： Couldn't setup OpenGL for the requested monitor resolution GLContext: failed to share context 40000: Success. Screen: could not setup GL for resolution (1440x900 fs=1 hz=0 window=65628) GLContext: failed to share context 30002: Succ
<^k^>  ─> ess. Screen: could not setup GL for resolution (1440x887 fs=0 hz=60 window=65628) 统计信息: 发表于 由 zwz987654 — 2014-07-19 15:03
<yunfan> onlylove: 我买的那个显示器到了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个效果图不错，实际如何？
<yunfan> onlylove: 实际也还行啊 刚好配我的 brix 我拍个照片给你看
<yunfan> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1308461
<onlylove> yunfan: 确实不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 关键是很便宜 性价比很高
<yunfan> 我这个老显示器可以放一边了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那键盘哪里弄的
<yunfan> 其实我都想把老主机仍了 但是挺可惜的
<yunfan> onlylove: 淘宝买的
<onlylove> 扔了……卖二手也好啊
<yunfan> 现在哪里有人买这种大主机
<yunfan> 只能放家里吃灰了
<yunfan> 看书去
<gebjgd> 热死
<mno2_> yue: 可以试试 #haskell.tw  :)
<sulit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=462091
<xiaoming> hello
<sulit> xiaoming, 好霸气的名字，谁在做测试
<sulit> kk呢
<sulit> 我去，少见啊
<sulit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=462091
<^k^> ⇪ t: 关于ubuntu14.04不能添加源的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sulit
<sulit> 这就对了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • dell 15R 7520 双显卡 安装Ubuntu 遇到问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462107 机器型号：DELL 15R 7520 双显卡 ：AMD Radeon HD 7730M＋Intel GMA HD 4000 问题 安装后使用系统默认驱动，无任何操作的时候一直在转。造成机器温度过高。 在网上找了几篇 文章 都是 Ubuntu 12 /13的文
<leizhicheng> \q
<leizhicheng> :\q
<sulit> kk,h
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本光驱位改装硬盘，系统将新硬盘识别成光盘了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462108 索尼VPCEH38EC笔记本，把原来的光驱拆了，换上硬盘，现在的问题是Ubuntu将新硬盘认作光盘设备了，而在Windows下根本发现不了该设备。怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-07-19 17:09
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 真正的无知不是知识的缺乏，而是拒绝获取知识。——卡尔·波普尔 
<vtavg2012> 又上了一天的课
<vtavg2012> 哎
<hoxily> ping
<hoxily> ping jiero
<jiero> hoxily: 你怎么了
 * jiero kick hoxily
 * jiero trample hoxily to the ground
 * jiero crack hoxily's bottle like a ... um .. bottle.
<jiero> happyaron:  给个 op， 我不爽，我要踢了 hoxily 和  自己
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 触摸板过于灵敏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462110 装的14.04和win8爽系统，win8上触摸板很好用，但是ubuntu里触摸板过于灵敏，拖动的时候经常颤抖，想双击经常偏离位置，怎么调整触摸板的灵敏度？系统设置里的鼠标和触摸板根本没有这个选项。没特别安装过触摸
<^k^>  ─> 板的驱动。 求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 forzatao — 2014-07-19 17:48
<freeflying> iMadper|Feed: 迪卡侬里得货比较少
<freeflying> happyaron: 中午找你们吃饭呢
<jiero> freeflying:  我现在很失落，感觉浪费了27年，什么都不是哈。
 * jiero 总觉得到现在自己会的，都只要半年时间就能学全。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rj6ILSSGAABp3mSCPRYAALrTAOkmB4AAGn2927.jpg 这个坐垫太舒服了
<blackskygg> 话说大家翻墙用什么
<October21> blackskygg: 不要在这里讨论fq
<blackskygg> sorry
<blackskygg> 可是能告诉我原因吗
<October21> 我不希望上irc也需要科学上网啊
<blackskygg> 好吧
<October21> 这里不一定不在party的监控中
<blackskygg> 受教了
<October21> blackskygg: 从近来的网络管制中可见一斑
<blackskygg> 那么讨论免费的Linux Shell可以吗
<blackskygg> 免费的ssh服务器
<October21> blackskygg: 周末了，没那麽多人回复你
<October21> blackskygg: 我对shell了解也少
<blackskygg> well
<blackskygg> 我是刚来irc的
<blackskygg> 昨天才加入的
<blackskygg> Android上有没有什么比较好的irc客户端？
<October21> 我用atomic
<October21> blackskygg: 你能上google play吗？
<blackskygg> 可以
<October21> 上面有不少啊
<blackskygg> 想知道哪个比较好
<October21> blackskygg: 自己试试呗
<October21> 别人提供的未必适合自己
<blackskygg> 现在用的这个每次连接后都要join
<blackskygg> 烦死了
<October21> blackskygg: 什么客户端？
<blackskygg> and chat
<blackskygg> 用过吗
<October21> 一般需要设置下服务器，nick，频道
<October21> blackskygg: 好想用过，记得不太清楚了
<October21> blackskygg: 你有看过他的设置没？
<blackskygg> 看过
<October21> 客户端不会那麽笨的，你肯定没设置好
<October21> blackskygg: 你还是先了解下irc的基本知识
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> happyaron: 中午进村子里了
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦
<happyaron> freeflying: 周末进村大家都不在啊
<blackskygg> 请问村 有何引申义
<happyaron> blackskygg: 中关村
<happyaron> blackskygg: 或者北京城里
<happyaron> 就是这类含义
<blackskygg> 大家都是北京的？
<imtxc_sleep> freeflying: 壕
<imtxc_sleep> happyaron: 壕
<imtxc_sleep> onlylove: 壕
<imtxc_sleep> iMadper|Feed: 壕，还feed呢啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • vlc播放视频总是卡顿~画面变成灰色马赛克~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462112 以前用的mplayer~不知道为何~总是崩溃~~ 然后我就直接换vlc了~可是不知道为什么~总是间歇性的卡顿~一卡就就成灰色马赛克~真是郁闷~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2014-07-19 20:34
<happyaron> imtxc_sleep: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 还有你这只妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无论如何都要罚款 : 话说江南在一个河边钓鱼,这时过来一个值勤的保安。保安:这里禁止钓鱼,罚50。江南:我只是在训练蚯蚓游泳。保安:虐待动物罚500。江南:.......
<freeflying> imtxc_sleep: 进村子也壕？
<onlylove> imtxc_sleep: 我睡了一觉就变壕了？别闹
 * onlylove 拜 imtxc_sleep 妹子壕
 * onlylove 拜 iMadper|Feed 妹子壕
<onlylove> cherrot不在……
<happyaron> onlylove: 他们三个应该是分别陪妹子呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看 imtxc 和 imadper 也都不回复
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也想陪妹子……
<happyaron> onlylove: 从和妹子聊天开始吧。没话就找话，但别让人家烦了。
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: onlylove: 不是, 我只是把你们俩拉黑了而已
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 因为我们说的是事实，你娇羞了而已。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是傲娇？
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 大家都知道你有妹子.
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 大家只见过你的妹子, 从没见过我妹子
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者是傲娇
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 你别狡辩了.
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 我哪有妹子呢。
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 我这会儿可以没有了唉。
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 有人见过我ex????
<jusss> +10086
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 你的ex都不知道多少个了吧。。。
<onlylove> iMadper|Feed: 你的ex都不知道多少个了吧。。。
 * happyaron 开启狂黑模式
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 你又不知道, 别乱说. 还有你 onlylove
<onlylove> happyaron: 话说他不是一直在ntr么
<jusss>  > "<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex" * 10
<^k^> jusss: <iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper
<^k^>  ─> |Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 至少大家都见过你ex
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 千人斩的你还能咋样
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 你要我揭你老底了嘛?
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 来, 互黑
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 卧槽我揭你老底了么？
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 来, 互揭老底
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 这太不道德了
<freeflying> zeze
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 互相揭嘛
<happyaron> 不过要揭也所谓嘛
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 多开心
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿你啧啧嘛
<freeflying> 互咬啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 他那是因为要求高
<happyaron> onlylove: 要不咋能有大批的妹子都批发给别人了。
<iMadper|Feed> 擦, 想要的书都是在csdn...
<iMadper|Feed> nnnd, 没积分
<happyaron> 恭喜
<freeflying> iMadper|Feed: csdn能有啥好书
<iMadper|Feed> freeflying: 我想看 Overview of the New C++
<freeflying> iMadper|Feed: 你咋又搞起c++了呢
<iMadper|Feed> freeflying: 想学学
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿瑞士好玩么
<iMadper|Feed> freeflying: 我现在不需要技术了, 所以学啥都行
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 对了还没给你找bug修呢。lol
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 我做wyse的
<happyaron> wyse是神马
<happyaron> 你们那边的缩写都太高大上了。。。
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: wyse是个公司, 被dell受够了
<iMadper|Feed> 收购了
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: dell也是个公司
<happyaron> 哦你好像说过一次
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6018432.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> iMadper|Feed: ⇪ wyse_百度百科
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 好像挺弱
<iMadper|Feed> wyse简直是一群蛇精病
<happyaron> 肿么了，有啥可以拿出来吐槽的
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在发现NUDT战斗力还是相当强的
<happyaron> freeflying: 而且越来越强啊～
<freeflying> happyaron: 没去过啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 额我的意思是麒麟
<freeflying> happyaron: 麒麟咋了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 做事越来越像样呗，虽然东西还是很不行。
<freeflying> happyaron: 好事啊
<happyaron> 嗯。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • grep alias 改进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462115 ▶ type g g 是 `grep --color -inTZ 2>/dev/null' 的别名 鼠标选文件方便了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-19 22:15
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • markdown 专用的 css http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462116 mkd.css.tar.gz 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-19 22:19
<slucx> kindle5  488块大洋还值得买吗？
<iMadper|Feed> slucx: 看小说, 还行吧.
<iMadper|Feed> slucx: 直接海涛多好
<slucx> 淘宝488，不知道是不是全新机
<slucx> 海涛？
<iMadper|Feed> 海淘
<slucx> 现在kpw2 899
<iMadper|Feed> 之前799的时候常有呀
<iMadper|Feed> 不过, 只是看小说而已, 花这么多钱没必要, 用手机就行了
<happyaron> 妈蛋欧铁吃我的火车票
<happyaron> 想念12306
<slucx> 哈哈，也是
<slucx> kpw2 899,还是感觉有点贵
<iMadper|Feed> slucx: 为了看小说而已, 300我都觉得贵...
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 看你看多少本啊
<happyaron> 多的话还是划算的
<slucx> 海淘还需要在美国买啊，表示不会
<happyaron> slucx: 大淘宝
<slucx> 淘宝488  k5
<slucx> happyaron: 现在都kpw2了，买k5合适不？
<happyaron> slucx: 看你需求
 * slucx 想着不带触摸的省电
<happyaron> slucx: 电啥的不用考虑
<slucx> 不就多了一个触摸，一个背光？
<happyaron> slucx: 我身边k3 k4 kpw kpw2的人都有，电都不是问题
<slucx> kpw2能用多久？一般的看
<happyaron> 这个真因人而异。。。
<slucx> 亚马逊中国买899，不舍得买
<happyaron> slucx: 大淘宝
<happyaron> slucx: 日版貌似就可以
<happyaron> 可以确认下
<slucx> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.PH6eAi&id=15901662285&ns=1#detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 亚马逊New kindle paperwhite 2二代电子书阅读器 kpw2电纸书日版-淘宝网 价格:674.00 - 1192.00
<slucx> 国行和官方价格差不多
<slucx> 日版便宜一点
<happyaron> 能上中国商店的话，哪个便宜买哪个
<slucx> happyaron: k5 kpw2哪个待机更长，我比较喜欢功耗低的设备
<happyaron> slucx: 没触屏的
<happyaron> slucx: 但是背光据说很好用，我没长期用过不敢说
<slucx> happyaron: 刚在淘宝问了，488 k5, 美版，但是不能上中国的亚马逊
<slucx> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.D9qcTY&id=13876443457&ns=1&_u=j1m5cg92e73c#detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 亚马逊Kindle 5电子书阅读器3 4升级版paperwhite2电纸书国行日版-淘宝网 价格:478.00 - 845.00
<happyaron> slucx: 貌似只有kpw/kpw2是通用的吧
<slucx> happyaron: 嗯，看了，k5就没有国行的
<gebjgd> 上了amd闭源驱动马上清凉了
<wind> 大家好，谁会用mldonkey的，我在网上看了好多也没看明白什么，我的版本是mldonkey是3.1.3
<wind> 网上只是一对配置命令，而且版本不一样，有的文件根本我的版本就没有
<riniuge> 有人吗
<^k^> riniuge:点点点.  03:00
<zouyi> 哈
<gebjgd> rickz, 有
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你就是如此的来庆祝你老婆入狱？
<gebjgd> riniuge, 日牛哥
<zouyi> 不幸的是我也被通报了。
<zouyi> 不能用QQ和微信。手机
<gebjgd> zouyi, 可怜的娃
<zouyi> 才叫我想起了。IRC。上次用IRC是1999年了
<gebjgd> zouyi, 1999年我还没电脑
<zouyi> 呵呵。我也是1997年才用的电脑
<gebjgd> zouyi, 2000年才有的电脑
<gebjgd> zouyi, 看来你受win的毒害很深啊
<zouyi> 是啊。是啊。
<zouyi> 还好。那时用过RED HAT
<gebjgd> zouyi, 我也是从rh开始 rh9
<gebjgd> zouyi, 不过是2003年的事情了
<zouyi> 我也是
<zouyi> 那时因为在网吧上班，服务器用win2000经常掉线。所以才尝试用RH。确实很好用连续半年不用重启。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你多大了
<zouyi> 35
<zouyi> 你呢
<gebjgd> zouyi, 31
<zouyi> 现在做什么？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 程序员啊
<zouyi> 哦。对。总是做程序员了？
<zouyi> 老了。怎么办？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 养老靠政府
<gebjgd> zouyi, 而且我可以做SA
<zouyi> 什么国家啊
<gebjgd> zouyi, 世界杯冠军国家
<zouyi> 哦。德国确实不错
<zouyi> 德国人做东西很实在
<zouyi> 不知道警察会不会监视到这里来。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你说天朝警察？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 有可能   你加密就是了
<zouyi> 加密？但他们要是也在这个房间呢？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 所以加密  就不知道你是谁了
<gebjgd> zouyi, 隐身ip
<zouyi> 哦。IP啊。怎么加密？VPN？还是什么？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 看你的irc客户端  有ssl的端口
<gebjgd> zouyi, ip可以cloak  去管#freenode的人要
<gebjgd> zouyi, 我已经不用qq了  没法用 一会儿关键词吧  一会儿锁账户吧
<alvin_rxg> vmware vmnet 失败……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win上vm还是linux上vm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kernel 版本不对，有几个地方没法编译
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥发行版
<zouyi> 我没找到ssl加密
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为了迅雷搞个 vmware 我容易么我
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: linux mint
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要迅雷干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mint按说不会啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还下片 找死啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么？ 又不是 drm 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 随便你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不会用国内的在线看啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说我公司还有家里的机器vm都没有问题的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sexinsex
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian 和 xubuntu
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你用的什么客户端？
<^k^> zouyi: define:哦。IP啊。怎么加密？VPN？还 not defined.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用的是vmware workstation?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里没有问题  3台机器
<zouyi> ssl连接错误。好像是连接9999端口
<zouyi> gebjgd：在？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 恩
<zouyi> ssl无法连接
<zouyi> 好像是要连接服务器的9999端口。
<zouyi> 是不是要密码了。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 7000
<zouyi> 7000？
<zouyi> 你是说端口7000？还是密码7000
<gebjgd> zouyi, 端口
<gebjgd> zouyi, 密码是你自己的
<zouyi> 端口无法设置。选择了SSL就默认是9999
<gebjgd> zouyi, 什么客户端 这么牛逼
<zouyi> X-CHAT
<gebjgd> zouyi, 那是不可能的 xchat2路过
<zouyi> 很垃圾。选在显示读取服务器频道列表就崩溃了。
<zouyi> 我现在只能用/LIST看列表。还翻过去的看不见。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 啥发行版 这么给力
<zouyi> 我是MAC X
<zouyi> 版本 1.16.2 (1.16.2)
<gebjgd> zouyi, 难怪  mac太渣了
<zouyi> 额
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 室温 28度， 热死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一样 我这里也热29
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在抽dota2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 打电脑么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 抽电脑
<zouyi> 找谁能要到加密的密码？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用xubuntu抽了很久了  有9个月了
<gebjgd> zouyi, 注册
<zouyi> 从那里？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Linux上的steam很给力了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我装了个 kag ..
<gebjgd> zouyi, 链接服务器的时候都提示你了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kag是什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kag 有 bug，optirun steam，直接 kag crash
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: king arthur's gold
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是什么类型的游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对了 Linux上的0.A.D很不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我玩的时候没出现过死机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很流畅的
<alvin_rxg> oh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, openra也不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我买个了Left 4 Dead 2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: chemnitz 的服务器好像挂了…… 一直在 waitting for headers ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你买的游戏据说剧情很不错的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜 5欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是吧…… 我的 kag 那么小的游戏都 7块多了
<zouyi> 没找到怎么注册啊
<zouyi> e文不好啊
<gebjgd> zouyi, 厉害
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看错了…提示说是 steam 的 repo 没法更新…… -.-||
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, steam有特卖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没用过mint
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都是*ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是 cinnamon 的 theme 看上去不错而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还是习惯xfce4的功能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 海盗湾找了个新的 vmware，然后正常 ö_ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你行不行啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接vmware官方下载
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以后工作了先买一个 vmware 的 key
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这盗版来着 :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网上有能直接激活的vmware的key
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我公司的机器是正版的   家里的是网上有激活的key
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也是盗版   有万用key
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不想注册号码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 注册什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vmware 官方下载需要先注册的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不需要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接有试用下载的链接
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 需要的吧？我没找到直接下来的地方
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都没注册
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<zouyi> 可否把注册页面地址发给我。谢谢
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: /msg NickServ
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: /msg NickServ help
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 机器温度一直在 50度。。 windows 下，普通使用的温度多是 45度 :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, n卡？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的a卡上了闭源驱动那是相当的安静
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo. 但开了 bumblebee，平时 nvidia 显卡也不用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我对n卡没了解
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 50度我的风扇都没转
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备在买个a卡
<zouyi> 还是没搞懂啊。
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: /msg NickServ help register
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 装了 android-studio，然后菜单里没出来 -.-!
<zouyi> 好了。谢谢。然后呢？怎么登陆？要不要先装证书之类的？
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: 还是跟 NickServ 发消息。记得一定要 /msg NickServ 开头，给它发送 idenfity 消息
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: /msg nickserv identify
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该用eclipse编
<zouyi> zouyi: /msg nickserv identify
<gebjgd> zouyi, 记住Linux不是win  区分大小写
<zouyi> 好像说email没激活？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 先激活邮件里的链接
<zouyi> 邮件里没连接啊
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你不是说邮件没激活么
<zouyi> 好像是要我在命令里输入
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用 eclipse.. 太旧了
<alvin_rxg> zouyi: 可能邮件晚点收到吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么旧了
<zouyi> You are already logged in as zouyi.提示的这个。算成功了吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  Advanced Android code completion and refactoring  <<== https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<zouyi> 还在吗？
<zouyi> 为什么我仍然无法隐藏IP
<piggybox_> 有啥好隐藏的
<zouyi> 学习啊。我看你们都看不到IP
<zouyi> 为什么我注册了。登陆了。仍然不可以呢？
<gebjgd> zouyi, #freenode要
<zouyi> 也用的7000
<zouyi> 什么意思?去这个房间去要？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 恩那
<zouyi> 泪奔了。我不会英文啊
<gebjgd> zouyi, 要隐身的前提就是注册
<zouyi> 现在注册了。
<zouyi> 去那里找谁要啊？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 里面喊就行了
<zouyi> 用英文怎么说？谢谢。还是直接喊中文就可以了？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 问你以前的高中英语老师
<zouyi> 没上过
<gebjgd> zouyi, 你没上过高中？
<zouyi> 是啊
<zouyi> 计算机都是自学的
<gebjgd> zouyi, 谁的计算机不是自学的
<zouyi> 你能帮我吗？谢谢
<gebjgd> zouyi, "Hi, i am from china, i will be appreciate that i can get a cloak of my ID. thank you very much."
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> zouyi, "Hi, i am from china, i will be appreciate that i can get a cloak of my ID. thank you very much."
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你蛋疼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换新手机了么
<alvin_rxg> moto g
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在用联想k910
<alvin_rxg> whatever 啦
<hoxily> zouyi: "cloak me please."
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: cover me!
<alvin_rxg> team fall back!
<alvin_rxg> fire in the hole!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥配置
<gebjgd> hoxily, 你还在撸管
<gebjgd> hoxily, 没睡觉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好像是4核 1.2ghz. 1gb ram
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多少钱买的
<hoxily> gebjgd: 怎么可能撸一夜管呢。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1 块钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每月多少钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 9,9
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o2 basic
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 241
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 除去手机本身费用，也就 42块钱
<zouyi> 没人理啊
<gebjgd> zouyi,  你已经拿到了
<gebjgd> zouyi, * zouyi (~zouyi@unaffiliated/zouyi) hat #ubuntu-cn betreten
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么42啊
<zouyi> 啊？我怎么看还是IP呢？
<zouyi> 这个是不是自己看的到IP。别人看不到？
<zouyi> 啊
<zouyi> 啊
<zouyi> 呵呵
<zouyi> 还有人在吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-20
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谷歌浏览器自带flash字体方框有无新解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462123 现在新版本的google chrome已经无法再用系统的flash了，但是在linux下玩一些游戏，一些中文字体或者是日文字体老是无法显示，直接方框，有时直接在win下字体弄过来，但是一些日文游戏还
<^k^>  ─> 是无法显示，有无方法通过分析flash所用的字体来安装相应的字体来解决自带flash游戏字体方框的方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu kylin 14.04 + kvm 使用定制BIOS的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462124 我定制了一个seabios，用于替换KVM默认的bios，该BIOS加入了slic，以便激活OEM WINODWS7。 同时定制了ubuntu kylin 14.04 iso，里面包含了使用和管理kvm的相关软件包。我用这个定制的iso文件制作了一个
<^k^>  ─> live usb，然后用live usb往我的机器上安装ubuntu kylin 系统。在使用虚拟机的时候遇到奇怪的问题： （1）从硬盘启动ubuntu kylin，用virt …
<jiero> 我不知道。做好一件事情好吗。不能自己去做什么事还不担心太多。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 姓名登记 : 有一个人在银行开户,委托银行职员为他填表。 您的姓名? 费费费雷罗.彼彼彼得洛维奇.帕帕帕里奇 对不起,您口吃吗? 不,我父亲口吃,那个为我进行出生登记的官员简直是个白痴！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 想通过硬盘安装的方式，重新安装14.10/utopic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462126 alpha1的时候，为了能得到带有unity的桌面，因此下载了Kylin。安装上就后悔了。里面chromium的主页被锁定。而且笔记本上的独立显卡GT 720M好像没有被识别。因此想用DailyBuild重装。 1、当前的状
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • dropbox是不是被和谐了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462127 现在连程序都连不到服务器了，https也上不去，移动光纤的，是不是移动的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2014-07-20 11:10
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Wine AutoCAD2006后注册出现的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462128 试运行可以用，但是注册激活的界面不能用，什么问题呢！起先没有字，后面装了NET2.0和IE8后变成这样子了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hai1212 — 2014-07-20 11:33
<jiero> 我好象是一种没有尊严的动物。
<happyaron> jiero: 别发神经
<jiero> happyaron:  是，我刚才确实做了没尊严的举动。
<Guest57245> jiero: 还发着神经呢
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 该干嘛干嘛去，发毛神经
<wang-sj> 大家好
<^k^> wang-sj:点点点.  12:11
<jiero> wzssyqa: 复杂的事情做不了。
<wzssyqa> wang-sj: 你能改个昵称么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 单一的事情不想做。
<wang-sj>  为什么？
<jiero> wang-sj: 。。。难看吧。
<wang-sj>  没想好呢。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还在对着满楼的女神发神经？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 最近纠纠理你不？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。别在这里说了吧。
<jiero> /msg wzssyqa  我决定还是尽量不在频道里说。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 又失败了！这是啥！@！！
<jiero> wzssyqa: 什么对着满楼的女神啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔，放假了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。太倒霉了。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你的假期？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 被眼神勾住了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔一直处于半放假状态
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯。壕
<happyaron> 发神经也发点稍微有内容的
<happyaron> 你现在这样大家没有兴趣听都。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 对啊。我去四川没有个合适的工作找呃。
<jiero> happyaron: 给我个 remote 或者 啥不需要固定时间的工作把，而且不用太久，因为她也未必在四川很久。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2quKIc058AAB9df5FKlcAALrGQNeN2EAAH2N572.jpg 警告好色男的告示
<SouthWind> 大家好
<^k^> SouthWind:点点点.  13:03
<iMadper|Feed> ..
<iMadper|Feed> 饿了
<iMadper|Feed> 做点儿吃的去
<happyaron> iMadper|Feed: 又见各种壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于InstallCDCustomization的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462129 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization 在这篇文章中，我有一个疑问： 在 Generating a new ubuntu-keyring .deb to sign your CD 这一步中， dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -m"Your Name <your.email@your.host>" -kYOURKEYID 这里的Y
<^k^>  ─> our Name<your.email@your.host>究竟表示的是什么？ 看了很久一直看不懂这个地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lkgongjake — 2014-07-20 12:48
<jiero> happyaron: 单纯的蓉蓉
<jiero> happyaron: 单纯地朝着土豪方向迈进啊，成为某CTO
<sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qVWITiJTAABInryfkNMAALrPgNXv-QAAEi2910.jpg 超可爱的戒指
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice中文化以后对话框标签页切换速度明显变慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462131 发帖前我在论坛以“libreoffice 慢”为关键词搜论坛，只搜出一个帖子“libreoffice右键中的字符、段落和页面，打开时非常慢”，但没多少讨论。 先说结论：我认为
<iMadper|Feed> happyaron: 刚吃了点儿东西睡了一觉, 回来就发现我被你黑了...
<onlylove> 突然感觉好累……
<yunfan> onlylove: 过一阵你就麻木了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 撸多了ß
<jiero> onlylove:  。好累。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你才撸多了，你以为人人都和你一样，在万恶的资本主义国家随便撸
<gebjgd> onlylove, 撸管不分国界的
 * jiero 把信用卡连到了美国amazon， 银行就发短信，特别邀请您提升临时限额到 7500元人民币
<onlylove> yunfan: 能麻木最好，这种清醒状态太郁闷，每次看到adam的那个take red pill就不知道说啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 蛋蛋吃蓝色小药丸  红色的是停止药效的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看淡淡每次退出去的时候都是take the red pill
<jusss> onlylove: 那个红色药丸不是大保健吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM看过the matrix没
<jusss> 每次看到他退出，我就知道there will be war
<jusss> onlylove: 你真没幽默
<onlylove> 感觉硬盘好卡……
<onlylove> 扔了算了
<onlylove> jusss: 今天没心情和你幽默
<jusss> 安静了
<onlylove> jusss: 你没看到汹涌的暗流
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么破机器   硬盘会卡
<onlylove> gebjgd: 笔记本硬盘只要不是SSD就卡
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就算服务器，万转的SAS一样会卡
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不会啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 啥系统  啥de
<onlylove> gebjgd: windows
<gebjgd> onlylove, 系统太次了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 拖着一个杀毒软件
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用什么win 蛋疼
<onlylove> gebjgd: 用linux没法玩游戏，更蛋疼
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 14.04多桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462133 各位亲，刚开始使 用ubuntu 14.04 lts 64位的版本，很久之前有用过一次ubuntu忘记是哪个版本了，记得之前的版本还有多个桌面，好像是4个，可以来回切，现在新的版本怎么没有多桌面的支持了啊，这个要怎么设置才
<^k^>  ─> 能调试出来，哪位大侠说一下，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxsogood — 2014-07-20 15:47
<gebjgd> onlylove, steam
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我天天用linux玩游戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在CPU97内存2.3G
<gebjgd> onlylove, 0.A.D openra
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你玩的游戏我不想玩，我玩的游戏steam上没
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你想玩什么
<onlylove> 然后加上坑爹的搜狗输入法
<onlylove> 不卡才怪
<onlylove> gebjgd: kingsoft出的渣渣游戏
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不碰国产游戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国外游戏连不上服务器
<jiero> onlylove: 国内几乎没有人自己架设服务器的
<onlylove> jiero: 自己架设什么服务器
<jiero> gebjgd: 关键是国内没有自己架设服务器的习惯。
<jiero> onlylove:  自己弄服务器玩游戏啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 自己架设的那叫私服，除非MC这种
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  steam 上的游戏，应该很多都是能自己架设的
<onlylove> jiero: steam很多单机好么
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 再说了，红警，星际这样的局域网游戏，服务器当然随便架设
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你给我来个WOW 的服务器如何
<jiero> onl
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然我不玩那游戏
<jiero> onlylove:  别扯 那个叫做 玻璃渣的公司。我一个都不玩。
<jiero> onlylove:  推广的无聊游戏方式。
<onlylove> jiero: 玻璃渣咋了，你不能否认玻璃渣的大菠萝啊
<jusss> gebjgd: linux的dota2能打汉字吗
<onlylove> jusss: 能了貌似
<jiero> onlylove: 我认为如果有什么是超过10万人玩的，那么这个游戏就是带来更多负面影响
<onlylove> jusss: 我前几天看到过
<onlylove> jiero: 如果没人玩就是好游戏？
<jiero> onlylove: 说过这话？
<onlylove> jiero: PAL超过10万人玩了吧，你说它是好游戏还是坏游戏
<jiero> onlylove: 你就是极端！
<jiero> onlylove: 当五毛去。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你才极端
<onlylove> jiero: 你咋不当美分去
<onlylove> jiero: 中国这么多人口，超过10万人太容易了
<onlylove> jiero: 你当美国啊
<onlylove> jiero: 还是你在澳洲过习惯了
<onlylove> jiero: 你知不知道，山东省一个省的人口，可以和别人一个国家比
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。所以好无聊
<jiero> onlylove: 我不再喜欢玩游戏了，国内。
<onlylove> jiero: 大富翁，仙剑，这些游戏超过10万太轻松了好么
<jiero> onlylove: 去哪里都是玩那么几个游戏
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，对了，扫雷的人数更多
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是负面影响大些！
<jiero> onlylove: 不是说游戏好不好！
<onlylove> jiero: 负面影响是啥
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 有负面影响的能是好游戏？
<jiero> onlylove: 单纯娱乐效应之外的效应。
<jiero> onlylove:  比如赌球
<jiero> onlylove: 比如职业游戏玩家。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 照你这么说游戏别玩了，单看那些游戏机公司出的游戏，随便一个就超过10W，XBOX WII PS，哪个不过10万
<onlylove> jiero: 人能靠游戏生存，这是人的能力
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 所以观点很不同
<jiero> onlylove: 我希望每个人都给我做不同的事情
<onlylove> jiero: 今天我吃饭，你别吃了，做点不同的事情
<onlylove> jiero: 睡觉什么的我不管
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。所以我可以2天不吃。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。别以为我没做过
<onlylove> jiero: 才两天，中国13亿人口呢，排队吃，你13亿天以后再说
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
 * jiero 抛起 pocoyo 泡泡碎在地上
<pocoyo> jiero: 呵呵~ 蛋碎了
<gebjgd> jiero, 牛逼
<gebjgd> jiero, 你的肠胃一定很不错
<gebjgd> jusss, 从来没打过汉字
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。酸
<jiero> pocoyo:  嗯嗯，蛋碎了就可以下过了
<jiero> 下锅
<onlylove> jusss: 他一德国佬，打德文的，打毛汉字
<jiero> 给自己的时间觉得浪费无所谓。
<jiero> 给别人的时间总是觉得不能浪费。这是为啥。
<onlylove> jiero: 自私
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧，我多么希望大家都自私些
<onlylove> jiero: 人的本性就是自私
<jiero> onlylove: 但是人可以给自私添加规则所以是人。
<onlylove> jiero: 人不会给自私添加规则的，看各种专利
<jiero> onlylove: 说的是可以。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。。
 * jiero 完蛋了。
<jiero> onlylove: 你是几月生日啊
<onlylove> jiero: 和生日无关
<jiero> onlylove: 有关啊。和成长环境相关
<onlylove> jiero: 成长环境和生日有半毛钱关系
<jiero> onlylove: 有啊
<jiero> onlylove:  只说月份
<onlylove> jiero: 别被小女生传染了整天看星座
<jiero> onlylove: 和具体日子没啥关系。
<jiero> onlylove: 根据当时的食物和气候
<jiero> 往前推算。
<onlylove> jiero: 我被星座命理啥的坑的够可以了
<jiero> onlylove: 反正我就没见过一个同学和我相同月份的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你就别坑我了
<jiero> onlylove: 我从小学到高中就没见过和自己相近月份的同学 4-6月都没见到
<onlylove> jiero: 我大学见过一个，和我一个月份的，巨壮
<onlylove> jiero: 他一个人估计能有俩我
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈，那还好，我初中时巨人同学可以举起班里稍小的同学
<jiero> 拎着手臂就抬起来
<jiero> onlylove: 初三185cm 190斤
<jiero>  onlylove 你不会是3月的吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  三月的我也只见过1个。
<onlylove> jiero: 7
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。
<jiero> onlylove: 也少。
<jiero> onlylove: 推算的是婴儿在娘胎里的成长环境 :)
<onlylove> jiero: 和老妈的自己生活条件关系很大好吧
<onlylove> jiero: 你考虑太少
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。对你无语了。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome浏览器linux版有应用启动器啦，你发现了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462134 虽然官网上没有说，但其实有了哟。不信的话就看看下面这张图吧 DeepinScreenshot20140720163604.png 下面就来分享一下怎么开出来吧： 1、在桌面建一个Chrome浏览器的快捷方式 DeepinScree
<^k^>  ─> nshot20140720163917.png 2、修改快捷方式： DeepinScreenshot20140720163917.png DeepinScreenshot20140720164204.png 3、好啦，点击这个快捷方式： DeepinScre …
<onlylove> jiero: 我对你先无语好么，还要和你搭话
<onlylove> jiero: 你要说服别人，要像nyfair那样有理有据，
<jiero> onlylove:
<jiero> onlylove:  懒得。。。
<jiero> 说服了有什么好处
<jiero> 老妈的自己生活条件关系 和 婴儿在娘胎里的成长环境 - 差别有多大，到必须点出的情况，那么深入研究
 * jiero 嫌弃自己麻烦。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 大家好 我想问一下大家怎么让光标在vi中一直保持白色？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462136 大家好 我想问一下大家怎么让光标在vi中一直保持白色？本人比较喜欢用 I 型的光标，看代码的时候光标颜色会变得和代码的颜色一样，当代码是绿色 紫色的之后，光标会找半天
<^k^>  ─> 找不到。。想让光标一直保持白色。。 或者，怎么设置可以终端里面的光标一直保持白色呢？ 用这个echo -ne "\033]12;white\007" 一开 …
 * iLucky kindle上有没有类似pocket那样的app？
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛 阿蛋那个是黑客帝国的梗啊
<hoxily> take the blue/red pill?
<killgxlin> hello is anyone here?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宽宏大量 : 别总是扯什么大度和风范, 地球人都知道,宽、红、大量, 那说的是卫生巾！
<hoxily> killgxlin: http://vube.com/contest
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Vube.com
<hoxily> killgxlin: http://vube.com/vote/haileycate/lp0gr8iJsk?n=3&t=s&u=hSkTOLd7LZ 来听这首歌
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Cousins Hailey Cate & Kaitlyn Cate Singing "all Of Me" By John Legend - Vube.com
<killgxlin> i just made a big mistake. when i update the wik of sources list in china, i just remove the source list of 13.04
<alvin_rxg> ^^^ cc happyaron
<killgxlin> i have no pinyin input method, sorry i just can type poor english
<alvin_rxg> what is "the wik of sources list in china" ?
<hoxily> what is "wik"?
<killgxlin> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E6%BA%90%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8
<^k^> ⇪ t: 源列表 - Ubuntu中文
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 源列表 - Ubuntu中文
<killgxlin> this page, now you can't find sources of 13.04 here
<killgxlin> :-( so sorry
<alvin_rxg> killgxlin: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=%E6%BA%90%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8&action=history
<^k^> ⇪ ti: “源列表”的修订历史 - Ubuntu中文
<killgxlin> thanks
<jusss> killgxlin: ubuntu官源很好
<hoxily> 原来是Wiki，
<^k^> hoxily: define:"wik"? |WikipediA|. English The Free Encyclopedia 4 559 000+ articles · Español La enciclopedia libre 1 113 000+ artículos · 日本語 フリー百科事典 918 000+ 記事.
<jusss> 以前一直都是用官方源，没用国内源，到debian这官源被gfw了，
<hoxily> 还好Wiki有历史版本功能，可以回滚。
<jusss> 163的源挂好久了，现在用sohu
<hoxily> jusss: killgxlin 编辑Wiki页的时候，不小心删掉了 13.04源， 所以上来求助。
<hoxily> jusss: 你懂了吗？
<killgxlin> just roll back thanks a log
<killgxlin> i get it
<jusss> hoxily: 编辑源？级别那么高会犯这种低级错误
<killgxlin> i can edit it without login
<killgxlin> haha the input method make me very egg pain
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 欧洲那边是不是很多单词发音和英语不一样呀？比如人名lisa
<killgxlin> thanks a lot, i have go now
<killgxlin> bye
<hoxily> bye
<alvin_rxg> jusss:  部分不同
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:"the wik of sources list in china" ? not defined.
<superTJD> 大家好
<^k^> superTJD:点点点.  19:45
<jusss> superTJD
<jusss> 超级太监党，^-^
<jusss> 求推荐好看的小说，
<jusss> 可以h但不要言情
<Iansun> 1024
<onlylove> yunfan: matrix，没拼错吧，adam那个就是黑客帝国的梗
 * onlylove 睡着了没吃饭……
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然了，如果adam自己说不是那个梗，就不是了
<iLucky> 虾米音乐登陆后没办法听没登陆钱的推荐歌单 怎么解决？
<iLucky> s/前
<hoxily> jusss: H但不言情？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 强大的离线wikipedia http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462140 软件名：xowa 自己去网上搜索。 可以离线看。效果很好。图片、数学公式都可以显示。就是下载的量很大。 simple enlgish 的wiki差不多一百兆。图片一个多G。 english wiki有10个G。图片79G。而且放在被
<^k^>  ─> 墙的站archive.org上面。 谁有办法本着ubuntu的互相精神帮我把79G的文件下载好，拷给我，或者放到一个高速服务器上让我可以下载， …
<jusss> hoxily: 我还没找到工作。。。
<jusss> 纯粹的失败者
<superTJD> 刚才谁说wikipedia离线的问题？
<superTJD> 我可以帮忙
<superTJD> ^k^: 机器人？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说阿蛋那个red pill 是贝壳帝国的梗
<^k^> superTJD, .. 休息一下 ..  21:01
<jiero> 说道小时候用手动剃须刀 - 嗯， 都是小时候的事情了。10多年前小时候的事情了。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 绅士抽烟 : 一位绅士去看医生,说自己哪儿也不舒服,医生告诉他:"您可以到乡下去,呼吸呼吸新鲜空气,散散步,打打球,钓钓鱼,每天只抽半只雪茄,慢慢地您的身体就会非常健康！ "三个月后,绅士又来了,他告诉医生:"您的主意真不错,我现在身体很好。不过,学抽雪茄很难受
<^k^>  ─> ！ "
 * jiero 太逍遥了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 抽dota2么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没装呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的机器能跑么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Team Fortress 2也不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Linux steam上不少游戏可玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多还是免费的
<zouyi> 还有那些中文频道人比较多啊？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 这里
<zouyi> 除了这里呢？
<zouyi> 全世界IRC中文频道就这里了？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 差不多
<gebjgd> zouyi, irc本来用户就少
<gebjgd> zouyi, Linux用户更少
<zouyi> IRC和LINUX没什么关系啊。WIN下也可以用IRC啊
<gebjgd> zouyi, win下谁用irc
<gebjgd> zouyi, 都去弱智般的用qq了
<zouyi> 哎。QQ有什么好的。被监视着。还广告一堆，
<gebjgd> zouyi, 傻逼毕竟是多数
<zouyi> 哎。今天我托的人有消息了。很悲观啊。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: steam friend?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, robinking623
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我永远那个id
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 名字，不是 id
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gebjgd?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都说搜不到
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: alvinren
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没开台式机器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等 我上网本装下
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, *ubuntu就是这点方便
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以上它网页的…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://steamcommunity.com/search/users
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Steam Community :: Search
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 加了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没提示…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, robinking623
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是这个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://img1.myimg.de/Screenshotfrom201407203abdf.png
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 的确啥都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有什么设置？
<alvin_rxg> 没…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我能找到你啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<gebjgd> alvinren This user has not yet set up their Steam Community profile.
<gebjgd> If you know them encourage him/her to set up their profile and join in on the gaming!
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我又发了邀请
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试试看重新登录
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没提示
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 五羊在我列表里
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 擦 原来我没上线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你现在搜索我
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是没的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20072014-220934.php
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有下划线……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是要搜名字，不是搜 id ..  http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198106929695
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Steam Community :: stupidLucky
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我搜的是你的名字啊
<gebjgd> alvinren
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你好好看截图  我就是给你的alvinren 发了邀请了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20072014-221402.php
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开我刚才的链接
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: alvinren 是我的 id
<alvin_rxg> 不是名字
<jiero> 哈皮法国到了？
<jiero> 不爽，没有深夜大叔党了。
<jiero> fivesheep_: 大叔你的孩子多大了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-13
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教如何自己创建DroidSansFallback的斜体和粗体啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471692 尝试用了fontforge改，用font viewer看到的英文是斜体 但是中文仍然不是。 谁能帮我做一个斜体和粗体的droidsansfallback https://github.com/android/platform_fra ... data/fonts zz: uboat —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-07-13 6:21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [小记]工作平台切换到Ubuntu的一些配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471693 一、办公软件 WPS 二、电子邮件 自带的Thunderbird 两个重要的插件：ImportExportTools和Minimize On Start and Close 第一个插件可以实现eml格式导入；第二个实现点击“关闭”按钮后任何让其最
<^k^>  ─> 小化运行。 三、远程桌面 自带的客户端可以实现复制粘贴文本内容，足矣。 四、虚拟机 …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<gvb> 大家好 我是新手 请多多关照
<wtm_iphone> 这里基本没人……
<gvb> 我想问请教一个问题 用ubuntu能安装BT或kali的多数软件吗？稳定不？
<wtm_iphone> gvb，这里基本没人
<wtm_iphone> 去#linuxba问
<gvb> 好的 谢谢
<wtm_iphone> gvb怎么还没在linuxba里看见你呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • VirtualBox中安装Ubuntu 14.04.2（内核3.16.0-41）后，分辨率只有640*480，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471695 试了一些方法，但都不行。 zz: ddk3000 — 2015-07-13 9:51
<wtm_iphone> 哇有人冒泡了
<gfxmode_> wtm_iphone: 谁说没人。中午的时候就热闹了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Dell R720 + ubuntu server 14.04 + nv750ti http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471696 小弟最近在装dell R720服务器， 用ubuntu server 14.04， 但是有图形界面的需求，不连接远程桌面的时候，都卡的不行，连接远程桌面之后，就是卡出翔了，所以后又加装的独立显卡，影驰750ti 按
<^k^>  ─> 照网络上的双显卡教程，拉黑原来的neo驱动，加装NVIDIA驱动程序及切换器，尝试过352,340,3 …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu15.04下eclipse怎么美化，显示太丑了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471697 如图所示，求解决方法！ zz: zbin23651 — 2015-07-13 10:27
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: ping
<ooOO_OOoo> QiongMangHuo: pong
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 私聊
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://pic2.zhimg.com/74f1ee0f6cc3c692cc30fe03cbc70dd5_r.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 网络完全分析 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471698 网络分析系统是一个让网络管理者，能够在各种网络安全问题中，对症下药的网络管理方案，它对网络中所有传输的数据进行检测、分析、诊断，帮助用户排除网络事故，规避安全风险，提高网络性能，增大网络
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: http://weibo.com/p/1001603860171100153200
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 帮我把上面的链接发到eng-china@rh 你滋补滋磁啊?
<QiongMangHuo> 想死
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 用吧, 我有办法
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 需要你还的时候, 你就换个硬盘还给他, 数据你留着就行了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 两天测完你再换回来继续用
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 介个是256SSD
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 怎么了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等他们要的时候你换个128的上去再给他们, 256的你收起来. 等他们再给你的时候你换上256的回去就是了啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 等年底的时候我要把230卖了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 到时候把你的dock也卖了, 还你钱
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你都快3年了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: canonical不是一个能久待的地方啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 反正新机器也用不了dock
<QiongMangHuo> 这个老dock我是说
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我知
 * QiongMangHuo 其实我不喜欢触摸屏和双显卡, 凑合用吧 sigh
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也是凑合用呢啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 而且cpu还有bug, 用新的glibc会有问题.
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 而且firmware还没修bdw的... nnnd
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8376/intel-disables-tsx-instructions-erratum-found-in-haswell-haswelleep-broadwelly
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Intel Disables TSX Instructions: Erratum Found in Haswell, Haswell-E/EP, Broadwell-Y
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://jandan.net/2015/07/12/what-copremesis.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 什么是ǒu fèn
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: lunch?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<huntxu> iMadper: 给我个帽子拉风一下
<maylihe> hi all
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都炸飞了 : 二战时期,有一个女人想参军,由于当时不让女人当兵。她就开始想:怎么才能参军呢?于是她就扮成一个男的入伍了。刚进去没几天就在一场战斗中受伤了,指导员把她送到医院,医生给她做完手术,出来跟指导员说:"太惨了,太惨了,那个都炸飞了,剩个缝让我缝上了。
<^k^>  ─> "
<readABachelor> QiongMangHuo: .
<readABachelor> QiongMangHuo: 不服?
<mayli> test
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  01:57
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  02:06
<nyfair> 写了个小玩具 https://github.com/nyfair/sentire-thumb
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire-thumb · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛! 包养我!
<chihchun> 疑, Hamo 人...
<readABachelor> chihchun: 啥?
<xtpeeps> Github有没有手机端的啊
<pity> xtpeeps: 有个第三方的 iOctocat
<xtpeeps> pity,哦 ～。～
<readABachelor> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/594429
<ubrl> readABachelor: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> readABachelor: 没啥用吧
<readABachelor> BuMangHuo: 我觉得是没啥用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光光
<BuMangHuo> readABachelor: 入耳的骑车风声太大
<archl> BuMangHuo,  不是主动降噪么？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 听诊器
<archl> BuMangHuo, 无线
<archl> BuMangHuo, 在外还在意那点音质！
<BuMangHuo> archl: 听诊器
<BuMangHuo> archl: 声音很大
<BuMangHuo> archl: 风声能盖住音乐
<archl> BuMangHuo - - - 头盔！！！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赞人誉已 :     有个人认为自己的妻子长得漂亮,不直接夸赞,却这样说:"我的小姨,称得上是绝代美人,和我妻子站在一起,可就再也辨认不出谁是我妻子,谁是我小姨了！ "
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你是左手拥shift还是右手?
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我是右手shift比较习惯。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 双手啊
<archl> 结果这 thinkpad
<archl> 右边shift坏了。。。
<BuMangHuo> tp 怎么了
<archl> 二手的 - 果然容易坏部件
<archl> ‘【
<gebjgd> archl, 买个新键盘就是了
<gebjgd> archl, 我的二手t410s刚刚的
<archl> gebjgd, 好麻烦 - - - 台式机键盘n年不坏。
<archl> gebjgd, 我家的键盘都有1998年的。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 买个二手的tp键盘就是了
<archl> gebjgd, 中国二手的。就是二手店的。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 键盘坏了 再买个二手的键盘就是了
<archl> 淘宝就喜欢新货。禁止卖二手。所有二手商店都被低评。 cc gebjgd
<archl> nyfair,  阿里算邪恶吗？
<readABachelor> BuMangHuo: http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:2c91c7ea9b11fb408dfcc28663484861
<ubrl> readABachelor: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，吓人
<archl> BuMangHuo,  你见过这里出现任何正经视频么？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 只要是出现在这里的视频 - 全都是精选呀。
<archl> ...
 * archl 抱抱 readABachelor 
<archl> 觉得这个nick好
<readABachelor> archl: .
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.spreadshirt.com/it-s-not-a-bug-it-s-a-feature-C3376A14554685
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ It's not a bug, it's a feature. T-Shirt | Spreadshirt
<BuMangHuo> 要不要穿这件衣服去找测试
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 有点儿贵...
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 国内卖tee不赚钱啊
<BuMangHuo> 也赚钱吧
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 海澜之家里面一件 tee 也要 99 来着
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这么贵, 谁去买啊...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 稍微靠谱点儿的至少也得 50 吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 运行badblocks导致grub引导损坏 实在想不明白为什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471699 前几天笔记本摔了一下，怕是磁盘摔坏了。于是用badblocks命令检测了一下坏道，我是按照整个硬盘为参数检测的，花费了几个小时，没有发现坏道。然后关机了，然后就进不
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装分区出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471700 第一个是ubuntu安装是出现的硬盘分区图，可以看到sda500g分成3个区，第一个是系统保留区，后面两个和win7下完全对不上，这是什么原因？还有ubuntu计算容量怎么和win7不一样呢，明明只有460g左右？
<^k^>  ─> 是我的分区表出错么QQ图片20150713172430.jpgQQ截图20150713172519.jpg zz: dlcnight — 2015-07-13 17:39
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nMiIJqmQAABeKuoeeYoAALrEgGdG8QAAF5C076.jpg 千万别说我俩长得像
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<DodoStorm> hey l33t come to ##dev.os and ##storm , http://worldhacker.org
<ubrl> ⇪ t: UNITED NATIONS - Google+
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 哪里有lubuntu中文版下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471701 找了很久没找到。 zz: 梁志铤 — 2015-07-13 19:57
<Guest53584> 人气冷清啊
<mao_> 同志們，tox搞起！！
<YSH-royaso> mao_: tox是啥
<mao> @YSH-royaso 在问我么...
<mao> Tox 是一个易于使用的软件，当你与亲人和朋友在网络上进行信息交流的时候，它能帮助你有效地避免日益加剧的来自各国政府的网络监控程序的偷窥
<mao> google到的。。。
<YSH-royaso> mao: telegram?
<mao> 没用过tox
<mao_> YSH-royaso, tox不是telegram，是另外一個沒有商業公司參與，完全開源免費沒有廣告的聊天軟件，基於點對點協議，沒有中心服務器，不存在被ddos的問題。
<mao_> mao, 哈嘍？？
<mao> 啊啊啊啊啊！！！！
<mao> 惊呆！！！！
<mao> @mao_
<mao> 为什么有多了一个小尾巴的我
<mao_> mao, 每次我打開irc都會提示名字已經被註冊，原來是你。
<mao_> mao, 總算找到本人了，緣分吶，握手。。。
<mao> @mao_ 有时候我打开也会显示已注册，原来是你
<mao> 哈哈
<mao> 握手
<mao_> YSH-royaso, 在tox裏可以發送文字，語音，視頻，可以好友聊天也可以羣聊，玩法還是挺多的，不過應爲現在還是正在開發中的狀態，有些功能並不是很完善。
<mao_> 咱們這裏有人安裝tox的嗎？ 可以加好友一起玩。
<alexpinger> 你是台湾的？
<mao_> alexpinger, 不是，輸入法沒調過來。
<theJian> Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.16.1' but version of GTK+ is 3.14.14
<theJian> 請問要怎麼更新gtk到最新版本呢
<theJian> 我在試着編譯的時候遇到上面的錯誤
<YSH-royaso> mao_: mao 两位好缘分啊！
<YSH-royaso> tox和telegram看起来很相似啊
<YSH-royaso> 除了一点：貌似telegram是有中心服务器的，不过telegram 让我欣赏的一点就是他很多代码都开源哦
<YSH-royaso> 不过前两天我这网络一直链接不上它
<YSH-royaso> 求美女啊. @royasoy
<YSH-royaso> 美女加我
<mao_> YSH-royaso, telegram是客戶端開源，服務器端閉源。因爲這幾天的ddos，登不上去。
<theJian> 網址是tox.im麼
<theJian> ...上不去...
<theJian> An error occured with the application
<theJian> 今晚ERROR纏身
<mao_> theJian, 我這裏沒有問題，可能你的網絡不太好了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 怎么取消自动上屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471703 1。fcitx五笔击四键有惟一候选词时会自动上屏，但是我不想要这个功能（因为已经习惯了四键后击一下空格），不知道怎么设置？求高手帮下忙。 2。另外，我习惯用分号来选择第二候选词
<^k^>  ─> ，但是设置快捷键的“第二第三候选词”后面的那个空格不知道怎么填？？ 谢谢！！ zz: …
<mao_> 新網址：tox.chat
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-14
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开心冷幽默:男人都想去的地方等。 : 一个秃头的男子坐在理发店里。发型师问:"有什么可以帮你吗?"男子解释说:"我本来想去做头发移植,但实在太痛了。如果你能够让我的头发看起来像你的一样,而且没有任何痛苦,我将付给你5000美元。"发型师说"这好办呀！ ",然后
<^k^>  ─> 他很快剃了个光头。
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * archl 拜各位频道壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
 * archl 拜携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
 * archl 拜 roylez 主席
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<bestucan> test
<ubrl> bestucan:点点点.  23:01
<bestucan> ubrl:?
<ubrl> bestucan, 休息一下..  23:01
<bestucan> ubrl:你是机器人？
<ubrl> bestucan, .. 休息一下 ..  23:01
<bestucan> ubrl: 为什么
<ubrl> bestucan, .. 休息一下 ..  23:02
<bestucan> ubrl:为什么休息
<ubrl> bestucan, .. 休息一下 ..  23:03
<bestucan> test
<ubrl> bestucan:点点点.  23:04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12221.html 巧言护桂树 : 有个读书人见邻居正要挥斧砍掉庭院中的一棵大树,忙上前问道:"这株桂花树长得甚好,老伯何故砍掉它?"邻居叹曰:"我这庭院四四方方,有了此树,便成了个'困'字,老夫怕不吉利,故忍心……"该读书人听后拱手笑道:"依老伯
<^k^>  ─> 说法,除去树后住人,不又成了个囚犯的'囚'字吗,岂非更不吉利?"
<bestucan> ^K^:test
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/p/689913
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么早
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为了给你发这个
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么赞
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过已经没货了
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://blog.jobbole.com/88144/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 现代 Linux 是不是太复杂了？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过这个 GPS 其实卵用不大的
<BuMangHuo> 10 块包邮的妥妥的好用啊
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<luobo> 各位好
<luobo> 有谁玩过koji
<iMadper> ua
<luobo> iMadper: 你好
<luobo> iMadper: 请教个为题
<luobo> http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/kojibuild.png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<luobo> http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/koji_rootlog.png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<luobo> iMadper: 我知道是koji add-group-pkg 时，少了包，我该怎么做呢？
<luobo> iMadper: what r u 弄啥勒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: what r u 弄啥勒
<cherrot> iMadper: what r u 弄啥勒
<luobo> cherrot: 你会koji吗？
<cherrot> koji 是什么
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: hacking team泄露的那些木马源码可有？ 我想找个来学习下
<luobo> cherrot: 没事，到吃饭时间了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你就不能搜搜...
<cherrot> luobo, 还以为是blowjob的另一种叫法
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我以为你们打补丁的人会有那些东西啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: https://kat.cr/usearch/hacking%20team/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Download hacking team Torrents - Kickass Torrents
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: https://kat.cr/hacking-team-archive-part-1-amministrazione-administration-hackedteam-cryptome-t10928132.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Download Hacking Team Archive Part 1: Amministrazione (Administration) [HackedTeam] [CRYPTOME] Torrent - Kickass Torrents
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你要知道 现在还有人喜欢用热点事件下马 我怕中招
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 朱军，linux的右键菜单能不能这么玩？ https://github.com/nyfair/sentire-thumb
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire-thumb · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<archl> http://tavmjong.free.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/BATMAN/batman_logos.svg
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ image/svg+xml
 * archl 拥抱 iMadper 
 * archl 应该更勇敢些，不要顾及别人，直接抢着拥抱对方。。。
 * archl 丧失了好多机会。
<luobo> iMadper: hi
<luobo> iMadper: 用膳完了吗？
<archl> luobo, 是不是你来着 - 告诉我 mozilla firefox 怎么才能更稳定
<nyfair> archl: firefox不是win10上最稳定的浏览器？
<archl> nyfair, 。。。那windows 10 要有多烂牙。。。
<wtm> win10...
<iMadper> luobo: ??
<nyfair> archl: 呵呵，win10至少是现在最优秀的民用OS
<archl> nyfair, 优秀的标准是你吧...
<wtm> 我感觉Win现在是想让操作系统变成硬件的性质，然后让每一台电脑都装上win...
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 新安装的Lubuntu 13.04没有输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471704 打字全是英文，ctrl＋space没用，工具栏没有输入法标志，怎么搞？ zz: 梁志铤 — 2015-07-14 13:30
<nyfair> archl: linux上的firefox是垃圾，使用gstreamer的东西都是垃圾。然而连gstreamer都不如的chromium内置解码更垃圾
<archl> wtm, 以前不是？
<wtm> 好吧以前也是
<wtm> archl: 但是dos不是 MS-DOS7.1安装的时候可以选择是否写入引导
<luobo> iMadper: koji
<archl> nyfair,  e 媒体么。爱咋咋... 性能差那些。 不过windows下 firefox确实更容易崩溃 -
<luobo> archl: 我？
<nyfair> archl: 你在搞笑？
<archl> luobo, 那就不是你 - 如果你回答不了 --
<luobo> archl: 我怎么了，我不喜欢firefox，chromium才是正道
<wtm> gstreamer是啥？解码器？
<nyfair> archl: 我天天开100个tab都不会崩
<wtm> 我比较喜欢chromium
<archl> nyfair, 没搞笑。。。
<luobo> iMadper: 帮我看下我的错误吧
<luobo> wtm: vimium
<archl> nyfair, 你用windows10的。
<wtm> 但是ubuntu源里的chromium的flash插件据网上说用的是firefox的
<wtm> vimium是什么鬼
<luobo> iMadper: http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/kojibuild.png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<archl> wtm, 你要知道信息要每6个月更新一次。六个月前的事就抛弃吧。
<luobo> iMadper: http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/koji_rootlog.png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<nyfair> archl: 这和os有什么关系，我linux水平比你高这个channel的人都知道
<luobo> wtm: github上自己搜下，就知道了
<wtm> 别人邀请在irc里怎么接受啊
<luobo> wtm: 3000多星
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wtm> 别人邀请在irc里怎么接受啊 有人invite我去#TopChat
<archl> wtm, 你要知道自己是六个月前诞生的。
<archl> nyfair, 嗯。是啊。所以我这个水平不行的人。linux下也没把firefox用崩了。。。windows下就不行。
<wtm> 额
<wtm> 别人邀请在irc里怎么接受啊 有人invite我去#TopChat
<iMadper> wtm: /join #TopChat
<wtm> 我擦？
<wtm> 直接join啊
<iMadper> wtm: 不然呢?
<iMadper> wtm: 你还想怎样?
<wtm> 额
<nyfair> 好无聊，我们换个地方聊天吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 加我微信
<iMadper> nyfair: 1024
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 穷，买不起手机
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 泥垢了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: https://gitter.im/ 这个怎么样
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Gitter — Where developers come to talk.
<luobo> iMadper: ？？？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 懒得. developer都是抠脚大汉
<wtm> 在#TopChat里面帮外国佬翻译...
<nyfair> 没事帮人翻译干嘛
<nyfair> 让那群傻逼自己学中文
<wtm> 他们看不懂来找我问啊...
<nyfair> 我看日本人学中文就很快
<wtm> 我擦2333333333
<nyfair> wtm: 不要当烂好人
<wtm> 哦
<nyfair> 以前国服剑灵开服的时候，我都是帮鬼佬代充值拿回扣才帮忙翻译的，做免费劳动力丢国际形象
<nyfair> 不信你找个外企，问问他们对中国人什么印象
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你不是扣脚大汉？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我抠的比较文雅
<nyfair> 来人，快帮李老板抠脚
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<archl> QiongMangHuo nyfair 为什么要抠脚？
<nyfair> archl: 笨死了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 李老板，你自己塞他嘴里吧
<archl> nyfair QiongMangHuo 把脚清理干净干净的。
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://news.163.com/15/0714/13/AUG3LUPO00011229.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 湖南耒阳市文联主席晒诗遭差评怒砸网站电脑_网易新闻中心
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<HowIsItGoing> ^k^: 再见
<iIlL10Oo> HowIsItGoing 拜clear
<^k^> ok del .
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助！合并droidsansfallback和dejavu lgc后丢失部分汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471706 在游戏里，单独测试droidsansfallback（只有汉字）时候，所有汉字显示正常 但是一旦和dejavu lgc合并后，有些汉字不能显示（替代的是白框），其中包括'不'等常用字。
<^k^>  ─> 想问一下原因在哪里，合并用的fontforge，而且两字体感觉在中拉丁字符上没什么冲突。 …
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好玩儿么?
<iMadper`> HowIsItGoing: 好玩吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 对了, 烤串儿呢? 大腰子呢? 就没了?
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 烤串和大腰子呢!!!
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不开心, 中行发来的账单收件人是纯大写, 别扭!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买个包
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 买不起啊, 你又不是不了解我
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我想买个xs的包了, 现在不用背电脑了, 背点小杂物
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你的就是xs吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 还是s?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我那个包是s
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 买个10l的?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以装14"最大
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 买个10L的O包?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 小鹰? 不够休闲
<QiongMangHuo> 其实是太贵...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 单肩还能不休闲
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 现在首套房的首付是不是降低了 ？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 母鸡
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.1Bm4vC&id=9269174407&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 现货包邮Osprey Nano Port 纳诺派 立式单肩包 斜挎包 正品可注册-淘宝网 pp: 458.00 - 468.00
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan_: 貌似20%?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 北京没意义 这个话题展开就太大了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 太大? 这个很小了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我说首付
<WhatsGoingOn> .
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然不背电脑...
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo:  我在屯溪买 有意义
<yunfan_> WhatsGoingOn: 商业贷款考虑你首套还是非首套不 ？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 各地政策不一样, 别问了 白问
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan_: 不知道.
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan_: 我只知道, 北京, 首套, 公积金贷款 <- 满足这几个条件.
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 还买房  财主
<yunfan_> WhatsGoingOn: 我用不了公积金贷款 只能商业贷款了
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan_: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan_: 那我不知道.
 * WhatsGoingOn 公积金大法好
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 没钱 把现在高价的房卖出去 去高铁开发区买个房价低 但是面积大的 同时把公积金给搞出来 而已
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 40% 外加高利率
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 赞
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 那我能怎么办 帝都公积金贷款不支持异地买嘛 他只能给你提取出来
<yunfan_> 我这里房子 3k5 反正不是太高
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 是户籍所在地么?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 可以转
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你不在户籍所在地买, 也提不出来
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 怎么转 ？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 就那么转
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 打电话问公积金
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 是我户籍所在地 不过是一个市 不是一个县没问题吧
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我没明白怎么转 转有什么好处
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 跟这儿是白问. 够呛
<yunfan_> 因为我们公司的人说可以提取
<QiongMangHuo> 不知道
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 没好处我干嘛要转
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我也要好处
<QiongMangHuo> 可能不能提, 因为不是一个县
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不可能吧 hr都确认了 啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 李厅长，给我个县长当当吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 毕竟你身份证上写的是县级市, 没写地级市
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 不是一个行政单元
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 再说了 公积金是市一级才有管理部门 没有县一级的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 但你是在北京
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 和那边没关系
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 打电话问北京公积金, 别跟这瞎扯没用的了
<nyfair> yunfan_: 壕，你要有大动作了？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 这不是看好高铁区么
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 也对 我问下公积金中信
 * QiongMangHuo 一套还没买, 人家都两套了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://pic2.zhimg.com/8391d2a70d1ff554b3b9c43b1f1954e1_b.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> ........
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 艹  我这里三套都买不了你那里一套
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你帮我打电话问下 我没有北京的号码 我打电话去公积金热线都自动给我转接当地的公积金中心
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我有病? 你不会加区号?
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 他给的热线是 12329
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 加区号...
<yunfan_> 怎么加区号 01012329肯定不对
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 当然是01012329!
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你这是卖萌么?
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 再试试
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 北京还有个 010 96155
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你他妈个大忽悠 害我一身冷汗
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 公积金中心的人说提取随便
<yunfan_> 根本不要求户籍所在地
<yunfan_> 只是不能贷款而已
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我同学刚来北京转的, 因为他不在户籍所在地买房
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/32082720#answer-17310897
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪  简易说明a卡和n卡的区别？ - 显卡 - 知乎
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://pic3.zhimg.com/b8ab31adc4bb86c2734b3a4c4d7bc266_b.jpg
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 总之我听到中心的人的回复了 以他的为准
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 木有钱啊 你借我20万付个首付吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 才20就能首付?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 总价才50?
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我准备买的那套大点 200平的复式楼 总价70万 首付28万差不多 这是商业的
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  04:28
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 如果是一般的房子 首付10万都够了啊 我们这里有一些给旅游的人买来投资的就是首付5-10万的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 人生淫家
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 毛线 只是地段问题 就跟被拆迁发财差不多 额
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你拆迁了??? 人生淫家
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我只是比喻 因为拆迁户也是地段 我这里房子便宜也只不过是因为地段 都是运气而已
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<nyfair> yunfan_: 这么便宜，我也要买
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ...
<sulit> ^k^: test
<yunfan_> nyfair 来买就是了 魔都有高铁通到我这 你买个票过来看
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66cb4654gw1eu1idkw4szj20c80efaar.jpg ...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没看懂, 谁吸谁?
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙你去哪儿了?
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 布达佩斯啊
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 赞美土豪
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 赞美土壕
<HowIsItGoing> HowIsItGoing: 拜拜
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo 天天待酒店里开会。
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 闭关发呆
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 晚上出去玩啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 昨晚team dinner，喝牛肉土豆汤
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 羡慕!
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 羡慕!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 真的跟牛肉炖土豆一个味儿
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊, 我就是羡慕牛肉炖土豆!!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 喵的跟自己家做的一样喂
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊, 我就是羡慕自己家做的牛肉炖土豆!!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我吃不上这个
<HowIsItGoing> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我有点儿想去面这个岗: https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/68985491?trk=eml-jymbii-organic-job-title&refId=31b793a9-7b33-49e7-bf8f-0243dc2dd2a5&midToken=AQEotv0oHkxwMQ
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 高级JAVA开发工程师 at Beijing PENCHO Pai Fashion International Technology Co.,Ltd. in 中国 北京市区 - Job | LinkedIn
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 去去去 不去不是淫
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
 * QiongMangHuo 羡慕会Java的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 乖
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆强屌丝语录雷语集 : "我就喜欢看你气鼓鼓的样子。" ?潘亢?槁雎龅囟猿淦?尥匏怠?/p>
<Freebuilder> FreeBirdLjj,
<Freebuilder> FreeBirdLjj, 阁下是 ljj_jjl2008 没？
<Freebuilder> fdisk 越来越人性化了
<wtm_iphone> ?
<Freebuilder> 好用啊
<Freebuilder> 样子也越来越漂亮性感了
<wtm_iphone> e
<wtm_iphone> fdisk啊
<Freebuilder> http://i3.tietuku.com/50561153b11fabe9.png
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ image/png
<wtm_iphone> 看起来是tty 你怎么截的图
<Freebuilder> 虚拟机画面，主机截图
<wtm_iphone> 我擦
<wtm_iphone> 原来如此
<Freebuilder> 那么大个 vda，肯定是虚拟机吗
<Freebuilder> 嘛
<Freebuilder> 原来「我的世界」并不是「my world」
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新过关斩将 : 刘备:二弟,你过五关,斩六将,真是神勇无敌呀！老哥我从没见你出手,没想到你不出手则已,一出手则精彩绝伦,天下无人能比呀！ 关羽:大哥过奖了。我是偶像派的,哪能干那种粗活,那都是替身的功劳呀！刘备:!!!!!!!!!! 
<Freebuilder> 再生龙
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-15
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教：设置了eth静态IP后,拔掉有线，重启后wan不通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471724 请教各们，我在设置了eth静态IP后,拔掉有线，重启后wan不通，ping 另一台主机发现数据包走的是以太网，我该怎么做？ zz: amduron — 2015-07-15 2:57
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安装了teamviewer，发现是用wine的，中文字体在程序里不能显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471725 安装了teamviewer，发现是用wine的，在chat里输入文字，中文字体在程序里不能显示 我现在在查，既然用wine，如果安装中文字体就好了。 哪位前辈有经验不妨告
<^k^>  ─> 诉我一声 zz: jin7 — 2015-07-15 9:29
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox5使用疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471726 从原来的4.3.28升级到5.0。有几个疑问 1、原来安装了一个windows10预览版，无法成功安装增强设备包addition，升级到5.0后，就想安装试试，5.0的设备增强包可以安装。但是重新启动windows10，发生蓝屏错误，
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 桥老板, 给个 we are hiring给看看?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩, 稍等
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: sent
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 看到了, 乖~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早起的链接失效了, 你还有伐?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没了啊
<luojie-dune> iMadper,  早起虫子没鸟吃。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13248.html 顾客的疑问 :     在里约热内卢,一个坐在出租车里的外地旅客问司机:"听说,你们这里的司机开起车来车速惊人,可是却很少出事故。这是什么原因呢?""这很简单。"司机说,"我们这里技术不高的司机早已在车祸当中死去了。"
<luojie-dune> 哈啊哈。
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 所有频道第一大蛤蛤
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 实在搞不定了，几行代码搞了一星期了。大家帮帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471732 这是安卓5.0或5.1代码的一部分 这是国外高手的root代码中的一部分 脚本一 ln_con() { LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$SYSTEMLIB /system/toolbox ln -s $1 $2 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$SYSTEMLIB /system/bin/toolbox ln -s $1 $2 ln
<^k^>  ─> -s $1 $2 } set_perm() { chown $1.$2 $4 chown $1:$2 $4 chmod $3 $4 } cp_perm() { rm $5 if [ -f "$4" ]; then cat $4 > …
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜 资源 壕 .
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 评审.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 平身.
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok iMadper => 拜 资源 壕 .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜 优衣库 资源 壕 ~
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok iMadper => 拜 优衣库 资源 壕 ~
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 不是我, 是 BuMangHuo
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 拜 优衣库 资源 壕 ~
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok BuMangHuo => 拜 优衣库 资源 壕 ~
<BuMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 快把我的给改了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 改什么 ?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拜健身资源壕
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok iMadper => 拜健身资源壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 乖.
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你和 ooOO_OOoo 都有什么关系
 * QiongMangHuo 破天儿, 毛躁
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 多好啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没太阳，还有风
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有风?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 挺闷的感觉
<BuMangHuo> 有啊，早上出门的时候特爽
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: o 我没出门
<archl> BuMangHuo iMadper  搭讪真的很难吗？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 不难
<archl> BuMangHuo iMadper 我直接对14岁女孩说，可以搭讪你么 吓得她。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你要礼貌
<BuMangHuo> archl: 语气要温和
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不然吓到人家
<iMadper> archl: 肯定会吓到对方.
<iMadper> archl: 所以尽量不要去干扰别人.
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 14岁....
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你要温柔的这样说： May I fuck you?
<archl> BuMangHuo,  ...
<BuMangHuo> plese
<BuMangHuo> 要绅士，明白不
 * archl 想踢飞 BuMangHuo  - 我搭讪从来没想过那些。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像第一节英语课就学过 May I come in?
<BuMangHuo> 那你搭个 jb archl
<archl> BuMangHuo, QiongMangHuo  ...
<archl>  BuMangHuo 就是想说说话。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对哦.. 不过我只对一个女英语老师说过
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ... 拜千人斩
<BuMangHuo> 她说，外面站着！
<BuMangHuo> .. 不就迟到了 2 分钟
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/797250.html
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【诚悦运动器材】诚悦运动健身器材可拆装组合电镀哑铃手铃20公斤kg 礼盒套装 CY-025 足重【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> 这货咋样 iMadper QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 不过京东好像比淘宝贵
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我买不起哑铃 没搞过
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 自己做呀。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我家的哑铃是我爸自己做的。。。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哦，你是健身房壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1503390.html  这个不是更好?
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【诚悦CY-089】诚悦运动健身器材可拆装组合黑胶哑铃手铃20公斤kg 礼盒套装 CY-089 足重【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 要不先别买了, 跳T25吧先
<archl> iMadper, 我只能用 5公斤的。。。。
 * archl 多么羡慕 BuMangHuo  iMadper  BuMangHuo 这些有肉的男人
<BuMangHuo> 我这都开始 revABS 了
<archl> 额。是 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ABs?
<archl> iMadper, 嗯。只有心情极度低落的时候我才会去搭讪。
<archl> iMadper, 任何女孩都可能成为目标。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://www.beachbody.com/product/club/revabs_club.do
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪  RevAbs® - More exciting products! - Official Beachbody Site - beachbody.com
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你先有六块再说
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 所以先不需要吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我不想节食那么厉害了, 而且肌肉太多也不好其实
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: T25 比 revABS 或者 in 减脂减重更有效？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: thinkpad新型号的触控板灵活了很多啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 显然ins最好了.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好用很多.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 比x230强太多
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 终于跟我五年前的老hp一个水平了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 容易误触, 我把灵敏度调低了
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  BuMangHuo  告诉我，怎么会有肌肉啊。我连肥肉都没有，皮包骨头也摸不到6块腹肌
<archl> QiongMangHuo, BuMangHuo 我坐下，肌肉是从腹部鼓出来的。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我练了四年了 低烈度 只练成这个熊样
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 照片？
<archl> iMadper, thinkpad 触摸板不如 dell的吧。
<archl> 话说为什么thinkpad触摸板要磨砂 - 多难受
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昨天骑车 40分钟，加第一天的 revABS, 减了 500g...
<QiongMangHuo> archl: BuMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> 密码 	
<QiongMangHuo> 我忘记密码了
<QiongMangHuo> archl: BuMangHuo https://www.dropbox.com/s/e30h7ocj7u6zndx/P50710-210937.jpg?dl=0
<QiongMangHuo> 一分钟后取消分享
<BuMangHuo> 还没刷出来
<archl> 还没刷出来。。。
<QiongMangHuo> 能看到光脚和健腹轮
<BuMangHuo> 依然没刷出来
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 渣渣
<BuMangHuo> 刷粗来了，蛮不错
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我的体脂太高了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好俊一身白肉
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你? 我现在体质也高
<QiongMangHuo> 体脂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊，怎么会？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 比去年底胖了六七斤 你说呢
<BuMangHuo> 你现在每天练多少时间
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 十分钟
<QiongMangHuo> ... sigh
<luojie-dune> !time
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 票价 : 孩子:「一张电影票多少钱?」 售票员:「二美元。」 孩子:「我只有一美元,能让我进去吗?我只用一之眼睛看就好了。」
<fkkkxe> hello
<ubrl> fkkkxe:点点点.  02:40
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
 * nyfair 拜各路犇犇
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛~
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Niac> ^k^: joke
<Niac> 什么都没学到
<nyfair> 靠，这年头写php的码畜一个月都有2狗了，尼玛不上班创业了
<kojiadmin> hi
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> kojiadmin:点点点.  05:15
<luobo> 我linux内核挂了
<luobo> 是整个系统挂了
<luobo> 魔法键不起作用了
<luobo> 我怎么重启？
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  05:15
<luobo> iMadper: hi
<iMadper> luobo: 拔电源啊.
<luobo> iMadper: 刚买的本啊
<iMadper> luobo: 我建议, kdump服务常开
<iMadper> luobo: panic了有log吗?
<luobo> iMadper: 开了，我有不会调试
<iMadper> luobo: log贴出来看看
<luobo> iMadper: 界面直接死那儿了
<luobo> alt+sysrq+b
<iMadper> luobo: 开了kdump界面就不应该直接死那儿
<luobo> iMadper: 都不起作用
<iMadper> luobo: panic了之后kexec会起第二个kernel的
<luobo> iMadper: 不是第一次了
<iMadper> luobo: 我建议, kdump服务常开
<iMadper> luobo: 做到这点了, 然后再讨论别的.
<luobo> iMadper: 以前alt+sysrq+b还管用
<luobo> iMadper: 硬盘转的很呢？
<luobo> iMadper: 我不敢拔电源啊
<iMadper> luobo: 你说这些没用. 别跟我说了. 拿到log再说.
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧
<luobo> iMadper: 如果没开kdump会有log吗？
<iMadper> luobo: 不开kdump的话, 开pstore也行.
<nyfair> luobo: 我建议，用windows
<iMadper> nyfair: +1
<nyfair> luobo: 帽帽的码畜屁用没有，过来找半天也解决不了问题
<luobo> 等下
<iMadper> luobo: 对, 帽帽的没用, 你用windows之后死机, 三秒钟就会有MVP来帮你修好
<nyfair> luobo: 系统是死的，不可能没有问题，人是活的，巨硬的码畜靠谱的多
<nyfair> 你看我用盗版windows，巨硬员工照样帮我解决问题，你用centos去找帽子员工试试？
<nyfair> luobo: 不信妮问问前帽帽员工
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 帽帽招人是不是门槛很低，报个学校名字就能进？
<luobo> nyfair: 我用debian
<luobo> 我估计是无线网卡驱动的问题
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不是吧 我当时面试以刷人为了
<QiongMangHuo> 为乐
<iMadper> cc ooOO_OOoo ^^
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你去死，敢拆我台
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 毕竟我现在不在帽帽了嘛
<nyfair> 曾经我也想过完全用linux生活
<nyfair> 然后发现这完全没法过日子
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没事.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 0>0
<Niac> 求个便宜的虚拟主机供应商 我去搭vpn
 * QiongMangHuo afk 洗澡去
<luobo> http://p3.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/1(4).png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<iMadper> Niac: 我手里有几个10核心, 10GB Ram的vps.
<luobo> http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/2(2).png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<iMadper> Niac: 在美帝.
<Niac> iMadper: 送我吗
<luobo> http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/07/3(5).png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ image/png
<iMadper> Niac: 收费的.
 * iMadper 感觉Canonistack能卖出去了
<Niac> iMadper: 上次听说用日本的速度不错
<Niac> 是哪家来的
<luobo> iMadper: 感觉怎么样？
<iMadper> Niac: dti
<iMadper> Niac: 好用啊
<luobo> iMadper: 我这无线网卡太新，就自己去找的驱动源码变异的
<luobo> iMadper: 是不是内核就挂了，以前还好，我用魔法键就起来了
<luobo> iMadper: 今天实在不行
<iMadper> luobo: 得有log才行.
<iMadper> luobo: 没log, 一切都是瞎猜, 没意义
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧，dmesg里面一点眉目没有吗？
<iMadper> luobo: 没看. 我要的是panic时的log. 你没给, 给我别的, 我为啥要看...
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧
<luobo> iMadper: 开启kdump之后，系统panic，log会在哪里？
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<iMadper> luobo: /var/crash
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧，目前没有
<luobo> iMadper: 我用的可是debian啊
<iMadper> luobo: debian怎么了?
<iMadper> luobo: 你不开kdump当然没有了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo> iMadper: 我开了，好不
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/64252/gnome
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GNOME 桌面为什么这么好？ - 开源中国社区
<Freebuilder> 尽管如此，在试用了 GNOME 几周、对其大加赞扬、对 KDE 大加挞伐后，Eric 又切换回了 KDE，继续使用。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m-iII5-MAACm9eqXaZ4AALrDwBv9bEAAKcN368.jpg 这个裁判好牛
<Freebuilder> 现在的笑话怎么都是图片？
<onlylove> happyaron: mouse driver of jessie seems have some problem
<onlylove> happyaron: if the mouse is not in use for a while ,it will lost response,must click and move to wake up
<iMadper> 看起来是lpm的问题... 不过onlylove已经下线了...
<yanlf666> hi
<iMadper> .
<ubrl> yanlf666:点点点.  09:20
<jiero> iMadper,  最近有什么笔记本可以推荐吗？
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/118172384/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Signature版！Toshiba S55t-B5152 15.6寸笔记本 $397 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<alexpinger> 微软的不喜欢
<alexpinger> 下次买 肯定买 mac
<yanlf666> 话说mac和linux区别大吗
<iamfredng> 大
<iamfredng> mac有qq有微信，linux没有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大学游戏迷 : 大学生军训,教官训话时发现有人传阅纸条,遂索来一阅,内容如下:"早晨出操:, 吃饭:, 站军姿:, 五公里越野:, 战术课:, 挖战壕:, 会操:, 站夜岗: 操课:."教官不怒反笑,问:"那我是什么?"有人不假思索,脱口道:"整人专家！ "教官大怒,"谁说的?"同一个声音回答道
<^k^>  ─> :"无悔的十字军战士！ "
<yanlf666> 话说，webqq，web微信妥妥的
<yanlf666> mac一样木有flash
<iamfredng> mac有flash
<mao_> mac上有ps，linux上沒有
<mao_> mac上有autocad，linux上沒有。
<iamfredng> mac有ai，ps，fl。linux上一个都没有
<iamfredng> mac有maya
<yanlf666> 话说读可以替换的
<yanlf666> freecad，好多的
<mao_> mac有千千靜聽，酷狗，linux上沒有。
<yanlf666> 千千可以网页听
<iamfredng> 那你都代替了。还关心mac和linux的差别么？
<mao_> mac上有炒股的，linux上沒有。
<iamfredng> 咩哈哈哈
<mao_> so
<yanlf666> 额，我用的就是debian
<mao_> mac丫的就不是linux。
<yanlf666> 不过我要求没你们那么多，一个emacs搞定饭碗
<iamfredng> emacs！！死敌
<mao_> 還是很有怨氣的。
<mao_> linux上有vim，mac有。
<mao_> linux有emacs，mac上有。
<yanlf666> 问题是投入产出不成比例，而且还是闭源
<mao_> linux上有軟件中心，mac上有。
<yanlf666> 话说，linux到处可以装，mac行吗
<mao_> 你就說linux上有的東西，mac上什麼沒有吧。》。。。
<iamfredng> kde
<jiero> mao_,  随意移动窗口的方式
<alexpinger> 自由软件信仰者啊 都是
<yanlf666> linux可以看系统源代码，你mac看看
<iamfredng> drawin是开源的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 内核好没意思，我不用内核
<iMadper> 然而mac连个好用的wm都没...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么把思源字体变成默认的中文字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471733 我用的是ubuntu14.04.2 gnome英文版 思源字体放在~/.fonts目录 而且每个字体文件我都点了右上角的install 然后在/etc/fonts/font.avail/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf里加了一行 Code: <string>Source Han
<^k^>  ─> Sans CN</string> 放在所有字体的最上面 gnome tweak tool里设置界面字体为Ubuntu （这里可以直接 …
<iamfredng> mac 能编译ios。linux不行
<jiero> mac 没有 无广告。
<iMadper> mac要是有个好用的wm, 当初我就不用把mba送人了
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> linux有
 * iMadper 当然, rmbp的重量也太感人了...
<yanlf666> wm指虚拟机吗？
<jiero> yanlf666,  window manager 孩子
<jiero> yanlf666,  各种孩子 -  wm 种类太多了。也是糟糕的
<jiero> mac 没有移植到各小开发板，不能当玩具
<jiero> 这个 怎么没人黑
<jiero> windows 都行
<iamfredng> jiero: 重点是mac贵
<jiero> iMadper, 啊确实不差。
<iamfredng> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> iamfredng,  是么
<alexpinger> 我还是小白 即使是小白 也不愿意用win
<jiero> iamfredng,  mac 和 其他电脑的买卖价格平均
<yanlf666> 要是win出来火拼，那mac和linux要靠边站了，光游戏就挂了
<jiero> iamfredng,  买价-卖价 差不多
<iamfredng> jiero: 稍贵，按照rmbp13的配置确实贵了1、2k
<alexpinger> 最近看了《第四公民》
<iamfredng> jiero: 整体还是很不错。
<jiero> iamfredng, 我说的是买rmbp13的价格-卖掉rmbp13的价格< 买其他的价格-卖其他的价格（thinkpad elitebook除外）
<alexpinger> 里面用的都是自由软件 逃避美国NSA的审查
<yanlf666> mac在天朝，会用的，估计大部分都是linux用户，一般win用户，买了不会用的
<jiero> iamfredng, 其实你丫的说的都是低端机器。
<iamfredng> jiero: 是啊～
<jiero> iamfredng,  thinkpad 和 elitebook 之类的难道比mac类的便宜？
<mao_> mac買來80%都格了裝win
<yanlf666> linux用户，玩mac绰绰有余
<jiero> iamfredng,  VAIO 都比mac贵
<iamfredng> jiero: 我知道吖。我又没说我不是用mac
<mao_> 不過mac的機器操作，確實用慣了linux會有一點不適應。
<yanlf666> 所以vaio目前一个挂了
<iamfredng> jiero: 咩哈哈哈
<yanlf666> 索尼被自己搞死了
<alexpinger> mac都有360了
<yanlf666> mac需要360吗
<jiero> alexpinger, 。。。是360上了mac
<jiero> alexpinger, 打造中国人用的苹果电脑呀。
<yanlf666> 谁那么无论黑mac
<jiero> yanlf666, 我就在黑
<jiero> 我想黑谁就黑谁
<yanlf666> 我说的黑，是黑客
<yanlf666> 估计你没那实力黑mac
<yanlf666> 话说，国内C和汇编玩的很精的人很少
<jiero> yanlf666, 哈哈没有。我不会程序
<yanlf666> win下的C拿到linux下，有不能用了，要修改，在拿到mac上又要修改
<alexpinger> 有没有看  黑客帝国的
<jiero> 把那些事情留给程序员们玩。
<yanlf666> 低端，根本和黑客无关
<alexpinger> 里面用的哪个版本的linux
<jiero> 黑客帝国 - 是空想的。
<alexpinger> 不是
<yanlf666> 日本有个血色星期一不错
<iMadper> rmbp还贵... rmbp最大的问题是, 明明是个低电压cpu的本, 还这么重... 简直无语
<alexpinger> 说错了
<jiero> 留着人类这种无用的干嘛。
<alexpinger> 黑客军团
<alexpinger> 美剧
<yanlf666> 里面有个妞，更性感
<jiero> iMadper, 重了散热好？
<iMadper> jiero: 谁说的?
<iMadper> jiero: 空间大散热好, 重不重有啥关系
<iMadper> jiero: 不过rmbp便宜倒是真的.
<iamfredng> iMadper: 有关系。我情愿要个小的
<yanlf666> air适合你
<iMadper> iamfredng: 是啊, rmbp13寸都这么重 + 大.
<jiero> iMadper, 结实散热又好的材料不是各种合金么 - 都重一些
<iMadper> yanghy: air更渣, 这渣配置竟然这么大体积...
<iamfredng> iMadper: xps13比较好
<iMadper> iamfredng: new xps 13一般般.
<yanlf666> ipad适合你
<iMadper> iamfredng: 我之前用x1 carbon 3rd, 感觉不错
<iamfredng> iMadper: 比rmbp13好点，起码轻
<yanlf666> 静音小巧，各种娱乐
<jiero> iMadper,  new macbook呀。板子超级小 -和手机差不多
<iMadper> iamfredng: 14寸, 跟rmbp13一样的重量, 更薄.
<iMadper> jiero: 性能也跟手机差不多.
<iMadper> jiero: 接口也跟手机差不多.
<jiero> iMadper, 但是是大屏
<iMadper> jiero: 有毛用.
<iamfredng> iMadper: xps13的身板是11寸啊。屏幕是13存
<yanlf666> 话说我就是拿着ipad娱乐的，家里，公司全是linux
<iMadper> iamfredng: 我知.
<jiero> iMadper, 谁给手机做个大屏加套的套件 - 原来的屏幕就是触摸板哈哈哈
<iMadper> iamfredng: 等new xps 15呢.
<iMadper> jiero: 几年前的asus就有了.
<jiero> iMadper, 真的有？
<iamfredng> iMadper: 身板太小，不喜欢大机器。
<iMadper> iamfredng: 不过去年intel没出标准电压的cpu.
<iMadper> iamfredng: 再加上那套cpu有tsx的bug, 所以不想买这一代的产品.
<jiero> iMadper, 说的是手机塞进去就能充电换双屏幕显示，并且有了实体键盘相当于把手机塞到了普通笔记本的触摸板位置。
<iMadper> iamfredng: 还好, 我是男生, 用小本太娘炮, 所以我要买个大点儿的.
<mao_> 買個平板用wind，可以
<jiero> iMadper, 就是，你本人看起来就娘炮 - 比我娘的感觉。
<iamfredng> 前排卖爆米花饮料。
<iMadper> jiero: 然而我有妹子.
<iMadper> jiero: 而且有多个妹子.
<jiero> iMadper, 对呀。对呀。
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 主机是戴尔optiplex 990，系统kubuntu14.04,装了显卡之后切换到字符界面就黑屏，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471739 显卡型号是Geforce GTX 960，主机型号是戴尔optiplex 990，系统是kubuntu14.04，没装独显的时候本来可以ctrl+alt+f1切换到文字界面，装了显卡后可以有图形
 * iMadper 坐等skylake的标准电压cpu本上市. 
<jiero> iMadper, 然而你有工作，而且有一群损友 - 不像我，除了网上，没人理我哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 但是我没钱啊
<jiero> iMadper, 你每次发工资我都好羡慕呀，一下就超过了我一半资产。
<iamfredng> 前排卖爆米花饮料。
<iMadper> jiero: 我得还房贷.
<jiero> iMadper, 对呀。要结婚了。
<iMadper> jiero: 结婚还早.
<iMadper> jiero: 我刚24
<iamfredng> iMadper: 还房贷的握爪
<iMadper> iamfredng: 你哪儿的房子?
<iMadper> iamfredng: 帝都? 魔都?
<jiero>  iMadper 然而你是很幸福呢
<jiero> iMadper, 没啥太担忧的事情
<iMadper> jiero: 但是我得上班, 你不用.
<iMadper> jiero: 每个月一睁眼就是1w块钱的房贷.
<iamfredng> iMadper: 看来你是妖都人
<iMadper> iamfredng: 你才是
<iMadper> jiero: 我不上班, 银行就得把房子收回去, 我攒了两年的房贷就没了.
<iamfredng> iMadper: 一个月10k房贷也就那么几个城市有
<iMadper> iamfredng: 很多城市都能有啊.
<yanlf666> 24月入1W多，牛
<yanlf666> 24岁
<yanlf666> 话说我30了，月入才6千
<yanlf666> 看来搞技术，拿高薪真难
<iamfredng> .......
<iamfredng> 是吗？
<iMadper> yanlf666: 是啊, 挣钱好难啊
<iamfredng> 多少才叫高薪？
<iMadper> iamfredng: 看年龄. 比如24岁, 4w一个月就算高薪了
<iMadper> iamfredng: 如果30了, 就得6w了
<yanlf666> 6钱，儿子奶粉就2000,自己开销1500,汽油800,差不多没了
<iamfredng> iMadper: 要求真高
<iamfredng> iMadper: 够用就好
<jiero> iMadper, 追求不一样。我不想要房子。
<iMadper> iamfredng: 因为你问的不是够用的钱, 是高薪的钱.
<yanlf666> 很拮据
<iMadper> yanlf666: 恩, 那买笔记本还是可以考虑mac的, 毕竟其实超极本比mac贵的
<jiero> iMadper, 我该干什么呢。
<yanlf666> 还好我是农村的，不要还房待
<iMadper> jiero: 继续混吃等死啊. 你不知道我多羡慕你.
<jiero> iMadper, 。。。
 * iMadper 混吃等死是我追求. 
<jiero> iMadper ...
<yanlf666> 睡觉去了，88
 * jiero 觉得找个女朋友好难。
<iamfredng> jiero: 你有2个
<jiero> iamfredng ？
<jiero> iamfredng, 你算一个？
<iamfredng> jiero: 搞基吗？可以啊
<yanlf666> exit
<jiero> iamfredng, 下地狱去吧
<iamfredng> 'pia jiero 一起吗？
<iMadper> http://weibo.com/p/1001603860171100153200
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<jiero> iamfredng, 我本恶魔随时出来
<iamfredng> jiero: 别认真。好好干活，
<jiero> iamfredng, ...
<jiero> iMadper, 去美国找工作吧。一年15万美元那时普通的。
<iMadper> jiero: 1. 不去. 2. 一年15w不是普通的.
<iMadper> jiero: google应届生给的也不过10w
<jiero> iMadper, 我哥就干了1年，13万。
<jiero> iMadper, 额是么。大公司给的少吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 何况还是google.
<iMadper> jiero: 那是你哥, 不是所有人.
<iMadper> jiero: 10w美元好生活. 很多开跑车住别墅的, 其实年薪也就10w多一些
<iMadper> jiero: 美帝那边基础工资高, 但是后期增幅反而不高.
<jiero> 不知道。。。
<ToaNii> 求视频！！
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然不知道发生了啥，但是装好输入法，那毛病突然没了，还有，貌似tint2的fcitx不知道啥时候好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我说的是tray的那个图标，之前说过的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近如何
<EwSmnd> .tell
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一般般
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还没有网呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备换telecom了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-16
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> http://www.ilovepingan.com/qi/activities/
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.ilovepingan.com/qi/activities/ -- unhandled response
<hello-w> 想买个arm的笔记本玩，有推荐的吗？ 据说arm的，发热低
<hello-w> onlylove: arm的笔记本，国内有货没
<onlylove> hello-w: 大概可能有
<hello-w> onlylove: ...据说arm发热低，所以想买个arm的笔记本，
<hello-w> 夏天笔记本温度太高了，
<onlylove> hello-w: arm发热低？你别闹，看小米
<hello-w> onlylove: i3什么都不干，温度56
<onlylove> hello-w: 你这个不对，温度绝对不对，
<hello-w> onlylove: 我前天在我的手机上chroot了个archlinuxarm,然后vnc连进去，竟然能用，
<hello-w> onlylove: 可惜我不会海购，要不直接去美亚买了，唉
<hello-w> visa卡倒是有，虽然额度低
<onlylove_> hello-w: 再说手机，水果的A7号称桌面处理器级别，你觉得那货的水平跑个VNC很困难？
<hello-w> onlylove_: 不会呀，我这mtk6582m这种都能跑
<archl> zhihu 好糟糕 ，看无数问题都喜欢片面 - 哈就是喜欢片面思维的 -
<iIlL10Oo> 现在开发软件的，测试用的CPU是i7, 测试的时候不卡就过关了。
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 对对对，中国程序员用最好的。
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 应该给丫的配赛扬
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 然后再来2G内存，
<archl> onlylove_,  iIlL10Oo 看过一个老外开发3D游戏，他的电脑都跑不起来。2011年用Mac的400MhzCPU
<iIlL10Oo> 因为测试的时候，没有考虑低端机器。暴雪的游戏是考虑低端的机器的。
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 然后以后开发软件就老实了
<iIlL10Oo> 测试其实是门学问
<hello-w> mips比alpha靠谱多了感觉，现在想试试arm
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 学问你妹啊，现在开发就在把测试当猴子耍呢
<onlylove_> 我是说，蓉蓉和牛牛姐都不在……
<hello-w> onlylove_: iIlL10Oo 手机的ram是不是固定的呀？
<williampan> 早
<onlylove_> hello-w: 你打算给手机加点内存不
<hello-w> 4g内置的存储空间，怎么区分内存多少
<hello-w> onlylove_: 想来个4g内存的手机
<onlylove_> hello-w: 目前没有，知道最大的3G
<hello-w> onlylove_: 手机这个内存是怎么回事呀，跟那个内置存储
<onlylove_> hello-w: 所谓的内置存储，你可以把它当硬盘看
<hello-w> 好多手机写的是4g的存储空间，1g的ram
<onlylove_> hello-w: ram就是电脑内存，rom就是内置存储，你把它当硬盘就好
<hello-w> onlylove_: rom不是只读的吗
<onlylove_> hello-w: 哦，其实那东西是flash
<onlylove_> hello-w: bios还是只读的呢，要刷一样刷了
<onlylove_> hello-w: 你要知道这世界上有种东西叫nvram，还有种东西叫eeprom
<hello-w> onlylove_: 我上次刷机貌似把nvram给搞坏了，线刷的，然后手机就没信号了，现在当平板玩了
<onlylove_> 手机没信号，你该不是把基带刷坏了吧
<hello-w> onlylove_: 后来我又单独刷了基带，也不行
<onlylove_> 你牛
<hello-w> onlylove_: 一开始那个串口丢失，我找了个软件刷了进去，然后还是没信号
<hello-w> onlylove_: 最后找了个别人同型号的手机上扣下来的线刷包，然后线刷了进去，还是不是
<hello-w> 估计真的把手机主板信息刷坏了
<Niac> 一般写解释器程序的时候 都是怎么实现作用域问题的 啊
<hello-w> 不过就是个419的手机，也不值得换硬件
<Niac> 绑定到某个变量？？
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<onlylove_> pity: 你也做测试去了？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 有个wubi-jidian86的输入法无法删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471740 在14.10版本时在ibus上添加了个极点五点的输入法，结果后来升级到15.04后，发觉这个输入法无法激活，总是灰色的，而且还法在输入法列表中删除。 求方法删除这个无法删除的极点
<^k^>  ─> 五笔输入法。 zz: wskyygyquk — 2015-07-16 10:15
<pity> onlylove_: 没
<pity> onlylove_: 某天顺手测了个试
<onlylove_> ……
<onlylove_> pity: 在哪高就，求解救
<pity> onlylove_: 解救？你现在身处水深火热中了？
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜健身资源壕
<hello-w> iMadper: 现在美亚上的东西能直接邮递到天朝了吗
<iMadper> hello-w: 一部分可以.
<hello-w> iMadper: 除了kpartx还有别的工具能从img里提取文件吗？
<iMadper> hello-w: 直接mount.
<hello-w> iMadper: 以回环loop吗？
<iMadper> hello-w: .
<iMadper> hello-w: 或者用Acetoneiso
<hello-w> iMadper: 用losetup将loop文件和img文件连接起来是为了什么？
<iMadper> hello-w: 不知.
<onlylove> T喵的，昨晚上发现忘了装xorg-dev
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/411043.htm   这个不错 咱们大家一起定制手机不 ?
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ 现在，1000美元你就可以开办一家手机公司了_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<Vie> 从目录中选择各种手机选项其过程如同订披萨一样简单，深圳左耳科技公司的消费者们只需花费1000美元， 就可以定制属于自己的手机投入生产了，除此之外不需要具备任何行业经验。
<yunfan_> Vie: 关键是如果是自己定制手机 应该可以去掉预装软件 以及让手机更好hack
<yunfan_> 我是想定制个 hack friendly, long batterylife的手机
<yunfan_> 同时还要cheap enough
<BuMangHuo> 壕们早
<Vie> 现在有能定制的地方么？
<freeflying> 百度网盘现在限速限得太厉害了
<Vie> 是秒删还是网速？
<iMadper> freeflying:
<iMadper> freeflying: icloud
<freeflying> iMadper: 在用，还买了20G 的空间
<freeflying> iMadper:  也有 onedrive, 1T 空间
<yunfan_> Vie: 那新闻你没看?
<yunfan_> freeflying: 限制多少速度?
<yunfan_> freeflying: 我说百度网盘
<freeflying> yunfan_: 1G 的东西要2个小时才能下完
<yunfan_> freeflying: 你网络的问题吧 我这里经常跑满啊
<Vie> 啥新闻不知道
<freeflying> yunfan_:  我从163下载能到7MB/s
<Vie> 人品，还是分资源
<iMadper> FJKong: !!!!!
<iMadper> FJKong: !!!!!!!!
<iMadper> FJKong: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yunfan_> freeflying: 百度肯定有好多节点 我怀疑是你的网络他给你分到了错误的节点上而已
<FJKong> ?
<iMadper> FJKong:  sogou-qimpanel[15760]: segfault at 7a1fe0 ip 00007ffff3f05849 sp 00007fffffffd368 error 7 in libc-2.21.so[7ffff3ddf000+199000]
<iMadper> FJKong: xian ba ni zha chu lai
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *&\CbZ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<FJKong> ...
<archl> freeflying, 对呀。百度的没速度。
<iMadper> FJKong: Not sure why.... But it segfaults often.
<iMadper> happyaron: !!!!!!!!
<iMadper> happyaron: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> happyaron: !!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> happyaron: !!!!!!
 * iMadper kou heng
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽怎么了
<Vie> 怎么at一个人的
<iMadper> happyaron:  sogou-qimpanel[15760]: segfault at 7a1fe0 ip 00007ffff3f05849 sp 00007fffffffd368 error 7 in libc-2.21.so[7ffff3ddf000+199000]
<archl> Vie, 输入 nick
<happyaron> iMadper: sogou-diag
<Vie> archl è°¢
<Vie> ？
 * nihui_ moew ~
<iMadper> happyaron: Okay, will send the log via email.
<Vie> nick archl test
<archl> 。。。
 * archl 海扁 Vie 
<Vie> 新人新人
<archl> Vie, 头顶上 | 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Vie> 我说的是那个昵称后面有个冒号的效果
<iMadper> Vie: Tab
<iMadper> happyaron: FJKong: sent.
<FJKong> iMadper: got
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 有人跟我反映你
<FJKong> QiongMangHuo: ?
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 说你很萌
<FJKong> 我邮箱登不上去了
<FJKong> SSO认证的问题估计是
<Vie> Vie: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<iMadper> FJKong: happyaron: Okay. I can reproduce the issue every time.
<FJKong> iMadper: share the coredump file
<iMadper> FJKong: happyaron: I'm finding the path of the coredump.... .....
<FJKong> QiongMangHuo: 萌是什么mean
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 就是说像我一样又爷们儿又可爱
<FJKong> iMadper: how to reproduce
<archl> QiongMangHuo,   - 你好忧郁。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 是的
<iMadper> FJKong: $ sogou-qimpanel + RET
<freeflying> 11:37 QiongMangHuo: FJKong: 就是说像我一样又爷们儿又可爱
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: LOL
<iMadper> FJKong: it will crash by itself.
<FJKong> iMadper: wo le ge ca
<Vie> LOL? dota
<alvin_rxg> FJKong: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *P-As|Y2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<QiongMangHuo> https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/35969.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: mjg59 | Canonical's Ubuntu IP policy is garbage
<FJKong> alvin_rxg: what?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 准备去泳池，自助餐随意搭讪。。。
<archl> lol
<QiongMangHuo> archl: ...
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: iso和img的区别是啥？ 我知道img是磁盘的镜像，那iso是啥？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 光盘...
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 我mount了一个iso文件，发现和img的不一样
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 怎的?
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: img里面就是个系统呀， / /bin /home /proc什么的，iso里面不是呀，iso里面是 isolinux arch loader什么的
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你知道我就是随意搭讪陌生人的人。
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 同样的.avi, 里头可能是教育片 也可能是教育片
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  ？ 教育片教育片？
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 哦。字强调 不同 - 还玩这个。
<happyaron> freeflying: openstack 简直就是一坨shit
<happyaron> freeflying: 又tmd被坑了
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 那现在系统安装盘都是iso文件，有那种img文件的吗？就是直接把/ /bin /home搞成img文件，然后安装时直接把img里的东西复制到硬盘分区里，然后chroot进去写grub2进mbr，这种安装方式
<freeflying> happyaron:  lol
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 可以
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 如果硬盘sda有分区sda1 sda2,那么sda还需要文件系统吗？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 不
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 哦，用u盘启动系统，然后把硬盘sda分区并格式化文件系统挂载到u盘这个系统上，然后把img文件挂载，把里面的东西复制到某个分区对应的文件夹里，然后写/etc/fstab,写grub2进mbr,这样就算一个完整的安装系统了吧
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2540.html 坟场凿石碑 : 小志穿越坟场,听见敲击声非常害怕,忽然见到了一个人在凿石碑小志对那人说:你把我吓坏了,你在做什么?那人回答:他们把我的名字刻错了!!
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 那为什么没有发行版用这种安装方式？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 有
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 哪个
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 事实上大多发行版都是这样, 不过有个installer自动化而已
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 这种img安装是不是win的那种ghost安装？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 不是
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 那win的ghost是咋回事？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 类似dd
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 你问题太多了...
<wtm_iphone> 我也想问这个问题
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: ghost, 分区表部分dd, 其它地方按文件压缩解压
<wtm_iphone> ghost好像是备份然后安装类似恢复
<iMadper> happyaron: FJKong: 咋回事啊?
<FJKong> iMadper: 你共享下
<iMadper> FJKong: 共享啥啊?
<iMadper> FJKong: 不生成core dump...
<iMadper> FJKong: nnnd..
<FJKong> iMadper: 你刚说终端下敲完回车就跪了？
<iMadper> FJKong: 新的coredumpctl有问题.
<iMadper> FJKong: 是的...
<FJKong> 你用的啥皮肤
<FJKong> 名字
<iMadper> FJKong: 默认.
<iMadper> FJKong: 我不改这些东西的.
<FJKong> 没啥提示？
<iMadper> FJKong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885968/
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: 你知道的太多了...
<FJKong> dpkg没有？
<FJKong> 这啥发行版
<happyaron> iMadper: 我在给我司的破openstack坑，不要问我。。
<wtm_iphone> 你确定是ubuntu么……
<happyaron> iMadper: 你先把 sogou-diag 执行了再说
<iMadper> happyaron: 早就发给你了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 不要试图掩盖你用的环境，否则没法调试
<happyaron> iMadper: 哪有
<happyaron> 没有啊
<iMadper> happyaron: FJKong: 你收到没, 孔叔
<FJKong> 你发啥了
<FJKong> 我邮箱打不开
<iMadper> FJKong: sogou-diag出来的tar包啊
<FJKong> 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 发你公司邮箱了啊
<FJKong> 找个什么百度云之类的传上去 我下去
<iMadper> FJKong: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 看到了
<iMadper> FJKong: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjqlK4X
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 百度云 请输入提取密码
<FJKong> 默认皮肤都能挂 想想也是醉了
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们是不是用gcc5了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么可能还用5... 我都5.1了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: libstdc++版本
<happyaron> iMadper: 肿么赶脚是这种问题。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: glibc的问题我觉得
<iMadper> happyaron: extra/libstdc++5 3.3.6-5
<happyaron> iMadper: gcc5不该用libstdc++6么
<iMadper> happyaron: core/glibc 2.21-4 (base)
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊????
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们没有library transition？
<happyaron> iMadper: debian/ubuntu这边换了gcc5紧接着就transition libstdc++
<iMadper> happyaron: 你说libstdc++-libc6?
<happyaron> iMadper: 显然不是
<iMadper> happyaron: 那是啥?
<happyaron> iMadper: libstdc++.so.6貌似有个不需要soname bump的update
<happyaron> iMadper: 用gcc5编译的就可能需要那个
<iMadper> happyaron: 我这不是编译出来的
<iMadper> happyaron: 官网deb包解压出来的
<happyaron> iMadper: 你的fcitx是编译出来的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> 那不就是吗
<happyaron> 加载fcitx-sogoupinyin.so调用callback之后跪下了
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以是, 我需要做啥?
<happyaron>         /usr/lib/fcitx/fcitx-sogoupinyin.so(+0x13b9f)[0x7ffff159eb9f]
<happyaron>         /usr/lib/libfcitx-core.so.0(FcitxInstanceDoInputCallback+0x1ba)[0x7ffff7bce41a]
<happyaron>         /usr/lib/libfcitx-core.so.0(FcitxInstanceProcessKey+0x651)[0x7ffff7bceaf1]
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道
<happyaron> iMadper: 先做个arch的虚拟机给我
<iMadper> happyaron: 等下, 我先关了testing repo试试看
<FJKong> iMadper: arch啊？
<iMadper> FJKong: .
<happyaron> FJKong: 你看到了？
<FJKong> 怪不得没dpkg
<happyaron> 还需要给你传网盘不
<FJKong> happyaron: 他这是fcitx挂了。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 掉我们就挂
<happyaron> 调我们就挂
<FJKong> happyaron: 那这得找lenky看看
<happyaron> FJKong: 找
<FJKong> happyaron: pm 您ping他切
<iMadper> happyaron: fcitx没挂啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 挂了啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 好么。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 没吧...
<FJKong> happyaron: 甚好
<FJKong> 。。。
<FJKong> fcitx编译出来的调用了其他平台编译的so文件 结果就跪了是不是这么个mean
<cherrot> 真实世界里 直接用gevent做异步和 使用threading + monkey_patch ，哪个是最佳实践呢。。
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: chroot之前把当前系统的/dev /proc /sysfs挂载到将要chroot的文件夹里是为了什么？
<hello-w> http://a.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1100%3Bq%3D90/sign=04272d40369b033b2888f8db25fe0da2/0ff41bd5ad6eddc481d784bf3bdbb6fd52663345.jpg?v=tbs
<iMadper> cherrot: 要看workload的.
<iMadper> cherrot: monkey_patch是什么鬼? open class?
<Vie> exit
<hello-w> iMadper: chroot进一个环境之前，为什么要挂载当前系统的/dev/ /proc 进新环境 ?
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 网络
<hello-w> QiongMangHuo: chroot会换内核吗？
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 不会
<QiongMangHuo> hello-w: 我懒的再回答了 忙
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 定制手机的 要搞一搞不
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 不...
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 最小订单50就可以了 咱们可以拉点人 一起定制个好hack 续航又长的用用啊
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 搞个能装 ubuntu/firefox/android的多好
<iMadper`> yunfan_: N4就行吧.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: ubuntu touch和firefox os我毫无兴趣
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 赞美 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 只是说自由而已
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 毫无兴趣啊
<yunfan_> WhatsGoingOn: 关键是自己定制的可以随便hack 另外 n4能支持4G否
<ooOO_OOoo> QiongMangHuo: 拜 人生赢家 + 壕
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 到处找不到跟我一样兴趣的人 诶
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 赢个鬼 壕个鬼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 扇风干嘛 : 大姑有一儿子。刚刚又生了个小儿子。小儿子出生之后大儿子总在床边给扇风。 大姑就说也不热扇风干嘛?大儿子缓缓的说:得感冒死了得了!
<Niac> yunfan_: 分裂出50个人格 就可以组团凑单了
<tracyone> good idea
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么解决apt-get update失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471741 昨天还好好的 今天一上来就出问题了 错误信息： 正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: 同步文件出错 - sync (5: 输入/输出错误) E: 无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件。 换了软件源 还是有问
<^k^>  ─> 题 zz: gongjieqi — 2015-07-16 10:52
<yunfan_> Niac: 人民币可以跟着分裂就好了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我大概要死在鼻子上了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 为啥不是脑子?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 烦死了, bsci都是傻逼吗?!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 刚用鼻子口亨了一声
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 解释过了的问题, 还tm纠缠不清
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 人就是利益最大化而已
<WhatsGoingOn> sigh...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 项目做黄了, 他们利益能有多大?
<TwitchGG> xit
<TwitchGG> exit
<Niac> yunfan_: 其实人民币也可以分割的 比如1/2个毛爷爷
<TwitchGG> 1
<archl> yunfan_,   到处找不到和我一样兴趣的嗨。。。
 * nyfair 拜各路犇犇
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> ^k^: 乖，给你吃糖
<arch-on-arm> hi all
<ubrl> arch-on-arm:点点点.  02:43
<arch-on-arm> 我现在chroot进android上的archlinuxarm里来这的
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: g婊派系在这个频道不受欢迎
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 牛牛
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 我是arch派系的
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 把android剥离了再说话
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 没有能直接在手机上跑的发行版呀
 * QiongMangHuo 我欢迎各种派系~
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 快拿贵司的发行版教育他
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我啥也不懂
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: win10 ubuntu
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: ubuntu不是挂了吗
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 听到没，快去修bug
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 而且又是特定机型才能刷ubuntu吧，据说魅族和它吹了，而且据说各种bug啊
<arch-on-arm> QiongMangHuo: ubuntu phone还活着？
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 核心开源的手机都能刷吧
<QiongMangHuo> 母鸡
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 比如旧版的小米
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你平常用哪个桌面？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: awesome
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: awesome右键菜单能预览图片么
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不能啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 前段时间试了下plasama，这丧心病狂的糟糕啊
<arch-on-arm> QiongMangHuo: 天朝有arm的笔记本卖吗
<QiongMangHuo> 有
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: kde?
<arch-on-arm> QiongMangHuo: 哪里？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> arch-on-arm: 你特么会搜索不, 什么都要问, 还换各个马甲问
<nyfair> 一开始我就想快速预览图，但是像windows这种全部预览，打开文件夹的时候就会很慢
<hceasy> hi
<ubrl> hceasy:点点点.  02:59
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 想来想去，context menu上预览最方便
<arch-on-arm> QiongMangHuo: 搜索过了，天朝的网上没的卖，没搜淘宝
<hceasy> 你们在聊什么话题呢。
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: win10日文版换了个新的默认字体，尼玛丑死了，现在我的巨硬信仰需要充值
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 快来帮我找点windows的好处
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: win8日文版那个meriyo挺好看的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可以吸收地下两米氮磷钾
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: windows的好处 #1, 有IE
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: win10没有ie
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 那就是300了
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 有300
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo:  你上次拔牙用了多久？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 全程三小时
<freeflying> arch-on-arm:  你用得啥设备
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 300是什么鬼
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo:  刚刚带我老婆去，2颗牙不到40分钟
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 那是好医院, 好医生, 好拔的牙
<arch-on-arm> freeflying: android手机，然后chroot了个archlinuxarm在sd卡上，vncviewer连进来的
<nyfair> freeflying: 卧槽你们才几岁啊，就要拔牙了？
<QiongMangHuo> 天时地利人和
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 你没看过斯巴达300勇士吗
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 牙跟牙不一样.
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo:  中等难度的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo:  很贵啊，2颗牙花了2k 多
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 你说那个自带ntr光环送老婆给老头玩的傻逼死死团团长？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我那也是中等 不是遇到傻逼医生了么
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我两颗花了不到一块钱
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 对头
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 为了省钱只能遭罪
<nyfair> 300不是这个么 http://www.yamibo.com
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 论坛 - 百合会 - Powered by Discuz!
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: win10的浏览器不叫斯巴达了？又改名了？
<nyfair> microsoft edge啊
<nyfair> spartan早就不用那名字了
<arch-on-arm> 哦
<freeflying> 谁还混 blug
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 我一直用win7和win 8连8.1都没试过还
<nyfair> 这玩意看得脸都绿了
<nyfair> 有时看看ubuntu论坛，真觉得那群人脱离时代
<nyfair> 这都2015年了还在问软件支不支持硬解
<nyfair> 现在除了手机，pc上谁还玩硬解啊
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 有呀，硬解应该不少呀
<iIlL10Oo> 硬解的需求肯定有
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 不硬解，买的装b显卡没法显摆
<archl> arch-on-arm, ...
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 低端市场肯定有啊，可是你看某些人的发帖，什么播放4k视频cpu占用25%l来问是不是不支持硬解，这都没过100%就来问真是有病
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 笨蛋，显卡后渲染有得好装逼了
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 四路泰坦都玩不起waifu2x
<nyfair> paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i2993582 实话实说，win10日文版字体真心丑
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 不硬解的话，会不会出现画面撕裂
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 硬解才会有这毛病好伐
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 笔记本n卡渲染，i卡输出就有画面撕裂
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 直接i卡硬解就没有
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: dx12大法好
<nyfair> arch-on-arm: 唉，公司破电脑，hd3000只能跑跑opengl2.1，opengl3都不支持，坑！
<arch-on-arm> nyfair: 我也是hd3k
 * WhatsGoingOn shenmegui NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940M]
<nyfair> NVIDIA geforce2 MX400
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: 我还用过TNT2呢...
<archl> nyfair,  买显卡 -
 * archl 还用过S3 2M的显卡呢。。。
 * archl 还知道显存1M的时代显存还能插呢。。。
<archl> 插一条显存就2M了。
<hceasy> 发现这里的人都不认识了。
<QiongMangHuo> hceasy: 因为都改了奇怪的名字
<freeflying> 百度盘的客户端咋样
<WhatsGoingOn> hceasy: 是啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 非洲野猪究竟张什么样 : 课上老师正在描述非洲野猪的长相,发现有学生正在打瞌睡,极为光火骂道:"看着我呀,不看我,你们怎么知道非洲野猪长什么样!"
<hceasy1> 我的名字？
<hceasy1> 怎么变1了。
<gebjgd> freeflying, bcloud还不错
<gebjgd> freeflying, 用来下载盗版游戏刚刚的
<QiongMangHuo> hceasy: 你应该是0?
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 我去，终于上来了
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  03:54
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 急求安装smbfs,cifs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471742 用sudo apt-get install smbfs-tools 和sudo apt-get install cifs-tools有几台机器可以正常安装，但是好几台报错： sudo apt-get install smbfs-tools Reading Paekage lists...Done Building dependency tree Reading state information...Done E:Unable to locate pac
<^k^>  ─> kage smbfs-tools sudo apt-get install cifs-tools Reading Paekage lists...Done Building dependency tree Reading state …
<hceasy> @hceasy:asdfl
<hceasy> 命令忘完了。。
<nyfair> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/11/17/1337254/Pirate-Bay-Shuts-Down-Tracker-Switches-To-Distributed-Hash-Table
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Pirate Bay Shuts Down Tracker, Switches To Distributed Hash Table - Slashdot
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=14715
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 海盗湾关闭Tracker，换用分布式哈希表
<nyfair> 朱军，为什么海盗湾只字没提中国，到了cctv就成了gfw干扰中国人上海盗湾了？
 * pity http://imagebin.org 域名已经没有 A 记录了
<nyfair> 中国连不上海盗湾tracker,搞笑呢？
 * pity http://paste.ubuntu.com 不提供上传图片的功能，topic 里要不要换成 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/ ？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我草, 这么快就有单子了...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 简直口怕
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我宁愿直接跑arch, 我也不愿意自己裁ubuntu. 更别说snappy.
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我这儿还有别的坏消息, 干!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 啥? 4:3的归你了?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是, 你看到了吧, 我们要每天视频全组会议!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> å¹²!
<QiongMangHuo> 某人提的贵建议啊
<QiongMangHuo> 鬼
<WhatsGoingOn> ypwong: ^^
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得蛮好
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 好个蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 喜闻乐见.
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<sennn> 朕驾到!
<Freebuilder> 想不起当年为毛要从 console-data 转到 console-setup 了
<Freebuilder> sennn, 老朕你好
<sennn> Freebuilder, 哈哈哈哈
<Freebuilder> 想不起当年为毛要从 console-data 转到 console-setup 了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我也提个建议，必须全脱光坦诚相见
<QiongMangHuo> gan
<Freebuilder> 喝点酒先
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我也提个建议，必须全脱光坦诚相见
 * pity http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3028067 paste 被 spam 了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/search/#query=%E8%84%B8%E8%B0%B1%E7%BD%91%E6%89%93%E5%8E%8B%E8%A8%80%E8%AE%BA%E8%87%AA%E7%94%B1
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 搜索 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<nyfair> 阿富汗记者（A）：奥尔马先生，你觉得阿富汗政府好不好啊？ 奥马尔（B）：好啊！ A：塔利班也兹瓷和谈吗？ B：当然啦！ A：那为什么这么早就决定和谈了，而不是武装反抗？ A：ISIS呢，最近发表了一个视频，说阿富汗塔利班准备和政府密谋和谈，要出卖MSL利益了。你对这个有什么看法？ B：没听说è¿
<nyfair> ‡ï¼ A：是ISIS头目巴格达迪说的。 B：巴格达迪说的就是真的了？你们媒体千万要注意了，不要见得风就是雨，接到这些消息，媒体本身也要判断，明白这意思吗？假使这些完全无中生有的东西，你再帮他说一遍，你等于——你也有责任吧？！ A：现在和政府军打得正激烈，你就说兹瓷塔利班与政府和谈ï¼
<nyfair> Œä¼šä¸ä¼šç»™äººä¸€ç§æ„Ÿè§‰â€”—就是投降呀，出卖MSL利益呀？ B：没有，没有旁的意思！ 还是按照古兰经的、按照YSL的法——去和谈…… A：但是你们能不能…… B：刚才你们问我呀，我可回答你说“无可奉告”。但是你们又不高兴，那怎么办？
<nyfair> ！ B：我讲的意思，不是投降。 你问我兹瓷不兹瓷和谈，我说兹瓷。 我就明确告诉你。 B：但是你们吧，你们——我感觉你们新闻界，还要学习一个——  你们非常熟悉什叶派的那一套的理论，你们毕竟还too young!——明白这意思吗？！我告诉你们，我是身经百战了！见得多了！ 什叶派的哪个国家我没去
<nyfair> 过？！你们要知道，伊朗的哈梅内伊，比你们不知要高到哪里去了！ 我跟他谈笑风声。就是说媒体呀，还是要提高自己的知识水平。 识得唔识得唉？ B： 唉，我也替你们着急呀，真的。 你们就——我以为整天的——你们有一个好——全世界跑到什么地方，你们比什叶派的记者跑得还快！但是问来问去ç
<nyfair> š„问题呀，都too simple! sometimes naive!懂了没？！ A： 可奥马尔先生……能不能说一下，为什么要兹瓷和谈？ B：我很抱歉，我今天是作为一个MSL，跟你们讲的！ 我不是新闻工作者，但是我见得太多了……我不……
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> 这明显只有4行
<Vie> hello,哇塞，难道大家都是24小时在线
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 啷个?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 说啊
<Freebuilder> bt 下载某片子一直无动静，刚用 bt 下载 Debian live iso，那片子也跟着下载了
<WhatsGoingOn> Freebuilder: 是这样的.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人有七情六欲才正常 : 六对七说:"知道为什么说七情六欲吗?人非圣贤埃" 七答:"人有七情六欲才正常。否则,是不是人很难说。"
<Freebuilder> 这算什么笑话？
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈哈~好好笑的笑话~~
<Freebuilder> 这算什么笑话？
<Freebuilder> 这算什么笑话！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何更改系统快捷键? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471746 mintx 如何更改系统快捷键?以及关闭fn键 zz: sencha20 — 2015-07-16 17:20
<Freebuilder> 原来换到 console-setup 的好处是统一 X 和控制台
<Freebuilder> 我知道我在电脑前为什么总会自然而然地弯腰了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/286.html 骑马减肥 : 一个肥胖的贵妇人,听从了医生的劝告,准备减肥。她让丈夫给她买上一匹好马,打算每天骑上一个小时,丈夫替她办好了这件事。一个月过后,一天,贵妇人骑马归来,正好遇见办事回来的丈夫,丈夫朝她望了望说:"下降了20公斤
<^k^>  ─> ！ ""噢,真的吗！ "贵妇人高兴地叫了起来。"对,"丈夫说道,"我指的是咱们的马。"
<Freebuilder> 马瘦二十公斤都能看出来，一定是行家
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 简单的函数，提示命令不存在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471749 #!/sbin/sh ln_con() { ln -s $1 $2 } ln_con /system/xbin/daemonsu /system/bin/app_process 执行显示ln_con command not found 这个怪了 zz: mylovepzq — 2015-07-16 20:28
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，那毛病又犯了，虽然不是什么大事情，但是每次想用鼠标，还要先点下按键，然后晃晃，是不是太麻烦点，而且基本上刚放下几秒钟，接着又找不到了
<iMadper> onlylove: lpm的问题吧
<onlylove> iMadper: lpm是啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: 有线鼠标? usb3.0?
<iMadper> onlylove: link power management
<onlylove> iMadper: 有线鼠标，确实是在3.0的端口上
<iMadper> onlylove: usb3.0的一个休眠模式
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似硬件休眠的一个东西.
<onlylove> 问题是2.0的端口太TM远了
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧，和我想的差不多
<onlylove> iMadper: 有解否
<iMadper> onlylove: 你可以试试看2.0的口是不是没这个问题. 如果没有的话, 可以考虑关掉3.0的口的lpm
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我只是猜测是lpm的问题, 只能试试看
 * onlylove 去买个正常长度线的鼠标先
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，我试试2.0就是，如果没问题就用2.0就是，昨晚上有段时间是好用的，不知道为啥
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 关闭lpm的大概路径是 /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../(hub interface)/portX/usb3_lpm
<onlylove> iMadper: echo 0 >?
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 这方面, ooOO_OOoo是专家.
<iMadper> onlylove: 明天白天问他也行
<onlylove> 嗯，今天又没拜 mr bridge 首席kdump测试
<onlylove> iMadper: 他是被坑过还是故意设计的
<iMadper> onlylove: 他之前在猫猫测过usb3.0的核心驱动
<iMadper> onlylove: 首席之所以能成为首席, 自然是在别人不懂的领域都有深入的研究啦~
<iMadper> onlylove: 当时可是 sarah sharp亲自给首席讲解的
<onlylove> 看名字像妹子
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊, 现在kernel里面usb的maintainer
<iMadper> onlylove: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/JkIVaYaeBMk/hqdefault.jpg   <-  照片.
<onlylove> 我讨厌爬墙
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问ubuntu-mata 14.04如何设置声卡spdif输出？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471750 我的声卡为ALC888,ALSA版本为1.0.27.2，按照网上的教程在本机没有找到ALSA-Configuration.txt，在http://www.alsa-project.org也没有找到alsa-driver-1.0.27.2,就下载了alsa-driver-1.0.25.tar.bz2，在al
<^k^>  ─> sa-driver-1.0.25/alsa-kernel/Documentation其中的ALSA-Configuration.txt中也没有找到ALC888的model，但在同 …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 洗澡睡觉
<hoxily> kandu: morning
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • AMD最新的Carrizo处理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471754 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum ... 784&extra= 我们正在密切的注意AMD最新的Carrizo处理器，预计会在7月29日跟Windows 10同时公开发售。 我们会先买一台笔记型电脑来测试。我们的目的是希望能够“拍板”
<^k^>  ─> 一台能推荐给大家通用的大众电脑来广泛的推广Ubuntu桌面（即彻底消除Linux硬体支持的顾 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-17
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<pity> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/07/15/celebrate-ubuntu-china-hackathon/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=S9YjsV&utm_campaign=shortner
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Celebrate Ubuntu: China Hackathon | Ubuntu Insights
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * luojie-dune 重新推广一下 IRC ？
<Vie> 早
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pptp科学上网的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471757 前两天弄好了之后没有几天，就发现了这么个奇怪的问题，没有动过配置，但是突然就无法连接vpn了，网上查了一些资料，说是不能穿透防火墙，但是在同一环境下用win就同样可以上网。
<^k^>  ─> 所以感觉很奇怪i啊。具体的log入下：请大神看看 Code: Jul 17 09:11:13 lyb-Lenovo-G490 NetworkManag …
<pity> luojie-dune: 听说过 telegram 吗？
<mao> pity, 听说过tox吗？
<luojie-dune> pity, 没仔细看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救：误删除了/var/lib/dpkg目录怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471759 0 upgraded, 26 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B/10.7 MB of archives. After this operation, 34.7 MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y E: Cannot get debconf version. I
<^k^>  ─> s debconf installed? debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: No such file or directory dpkg: error: cannot scan updates …
<luojie-dune> pity, 用它取代 IRC？
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 huntxu 
<pity> luojie-dune: s/telegram/anli/
<pity> mao: 没
<luojie-dune> pity, 。。。啥？
<pity> luojie-dune: 安利 :P
<luojie-dune> pity, 不懂 - -
<luojie-dune> mao, 我鄙视隐私
<mao> luojie-dune, 。。。。。
<mao> 个性。
<luojie-dune> 如果有隐私 - 肯定是社会的错
<luojie-dune> 所以必须隐私
<^k^> iMadper: 拜健身资源壕
<wtm_iphone> ？
 * iMadper 伐开心.
<xtpeeps> 早
<xtpeeps> ><
<xtpeeps> test
<mao> 。。。。
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  22:39
<mao> 已经一百人了。
<xtpeeps> ?
<mao> 99tatal
<xtpeeps> total 98
<mao> 。。。
<xtpeeps> lol
<xtpeeps> 谁在#chat  怎么才能在里面发言啊
<mao> ？？
<xtpeeps> join #chat
<xtpeeps> 知道了吗
<yunfan_> papa
<xtpeeps> 。。。
<yunfan_> xx
<xtpeeps> yyk
<xtpeeps> ><
<xtpeeps> 无锡现在暴雨啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！ sudo apt-get install libre2-dev http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471761 安装一个项目，需要用到系统包libre2-dev 但是 #sudo apt-get install libre2-dev 一直提示 E: 未发现软件包 libre2-dev 请各位帮帮我啊 zz: quyunhua — 2015-07-17 9:50
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<yunfan_> nyfair: 来我大黄山买房不 现在外地人都可以申请公积金贷款了 额
<nyfair> yunfan_: 行情多少？
<mao> xtpeeps, #chat怎么了？？
<xtpeeps> Mao:我不能发言…
<mao> xtpeeps, Please register and identify to speak in ##chat: /msg nickserv help register。
<mao> 明白了吧。
<xtpeeps> mao：是登陆上账号就行了吧
<mao> 那个群是干什么的？？
<xtpeeps> 聊天。哈哈
<mao> 老外吗？
<xtpeeps> 偶尔看到一两个中国人和老外聊中国的东西
<xtpeeps> 醉了
<xtpeeps> 有的人分不清中国人和日本人的文化
<xtpeeps> 有的外国人
<mao> 哈哈，这个可以关注。
<nyfair> 这有啥不正常的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471762 我的联想笔记本安装ubunt后无线网卡不能用。 查看后发现有线网卡的 名字是 eth0，而无线网卡的名字是 pan0。 请问怎么解决。 我的ubunt版本是 9.04。 zz: yxdzcm — 2015-07-17 10:55
<nyfair> xtpeeps: 你分得清巴基斯坦和阿富汗的文化么
<nyfair> 这还是邻国
<mao> 分清英国和法国还是可以的。
<xtpeeps> 那倒是
<xtpeeps> 接了个电话，nyfair, 我竟无言以对
<Niac> 分清又如何
<xtpeeps> 有的时候感觉外国人说话方式很灵活
<xtpeeps> 不过没有汉语内涵丰富
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:19
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我前几天买的 靠近市一中500米 5-6层是 3500一平  其他区位 除了高铁站隔壁有这价格 应该都是3k左右
<Niac> yunfan_: 3k+怎么会有这么便宜的房价
<xtpeeps> 高铁隔壁为什么便宜
<yunfan_> Niac: 本地人就这个收入水平嘛 而且高铁没通以前 这里不是太方便 毕竟是山区 高速公路限速  但是如今高铁通了 就不一样了
<yunfan_> xtpeeps: 因为周围都是那价格 我说的是高铁隔壁和我那个学校附近都是稍微贵点 其他区块便宜点
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 地主又买一套房子啊
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 不是  把现在住的卖掉 去高铁那边买房子 以后去杭州上海混 回家方便
<xtpeeps> Yunfan_:地主 哈哈
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 而且市区的房子已经跑到5k多了 我估计跑步上去了 毕竟不是别墅 黄山市收入也不可能飚的那么厉害
<yunfan_> xtpeeps: 寸地没有 BuMangHuo 到真是地主
<Niac> yunfan_: 搞旅游的地方本地人都穷
<nyfair> yunfan_: 壕，带带我
<xtpeeps> 那在黄山上开往外租帐篷的那些人呢
<nyfair> yunfan_: 当年我买房的时候就2100一平
<xtpeeps> yunfan_：帐篷又破，还渗雨，还要100 那时候去山上玩 都给跪了。
<xtpeeps> yunfan_：不过黄山风景真好
<xtpeeps> yunfan_: 黄山高铁在山上？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 地主你又买房啦？
<onlylove> 貌似qiao 首席还没来
<yunfan_> xtpeeps: 你觉得呢
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那你赚大发了 不妨来黄山抄抄底
<yunfan_> Niac: 对 你算是体会到了 我反正不喜欢游客来
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你要是哪天去杭州了，带上我呗，貌似 kandu家杭州的？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你是说去杭州玩带上你 还是去杭州混带上你 ？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我最近倾向于去魔都
<onlylove> yunfan_: 都行啊，帝都空气太干了，而且，上班一群人往一个方向跑，下班一群人往另一个方向跑
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过老实说，貌似现在sa的主要活动范围还是北上广的样子
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我老早就叫你去沪杭了 你现在才又回心转意了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那就去魔都 我下半年可能要去
<onlylove> yunfan_: 回心转意毛，我只是那天看了家里的招聘网站，发现我根本回不去了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 而且沪杭不一定比帝都强，但是……气候肯定好
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个是的 关键是沪杭的人文比帝都要好不少 我受不了帝都土著
<onlylove> yunfan_: 帝都土著？我接触过的都不错啊
<yunfan_> 说错 不是帝都土著
<yunfan_> 是帝都东北人
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 帝都东北人……确实那啥
<onlylove> 猫同学，你咋了
<Vie> 神魔鬼？刚来北京不久，感觉还不错
<onlylove> Vie: 时间长了你就知道了
<onlylove> Vie: 这种事情，解释不清，只能你自己体验
<Vie> 我上班的时候发现人们都往另一个方向跑，下班的时候也是、、都是我的反方向~~
<onlylove> Vie: 我也是反方向，可是即便是反方向，也很不方便
<mao> 没有了，发现好名字都被注册了。。。
<onlylove_> mao: 你要是会法语西语啥的，注册个也一样
<yunfan_> onlylove_: ubuntu的networking interface为何加个虚拟网卡都不起效果 ？ 1404
<mao> 看法语去。/
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你用的啥？network manager？我最近不弄sa了，新东西不熟，以前都是用ip直接加端口或者bridge
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那东西叫啥来着，反正就是双网卡冗余的那种
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不是 我在看个文章讲怎么搭vps 就照着做 但是那个设置 /etc/networking/interface里的虚拟网卡却没有效果  我是1404 默认是 network-manager
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，那就是了，我记得猫猫的发行版，配置文件里面有个usenm=true，也就是说，如果nm接管网络，interfaces是不好用的
<yunfan_> 问题是 nm的如何设置呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你可以换别的distro试下，debian应该是好用的，至少我没装nm
<onlylove> yunfan_: 刚看了下，你貌似要禁用nm，因为我记得adam说过那货就能支持一个网卡？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那我这电脑还要走无线的 好像networking配无线很麻烦吧
 * happyaron 桌面nm用户
 * happyaron 服务器卸载nm用户
<happyaron> cherrot: 快说说
<happyaron> cherrot: 人等着回复呢
<yunfan_> 问题是我是桌面用户呢 只是试试这教程
<onlylove__> 喵咪咪的，这网络
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 烂到家了
<yunfan_> 可以了
<onlylove> 看来真是，骂它就给我下线
<yunfan_> 重启下电脑 就可以让 nm读interfaces了
<onlylove> 重启下service不就好了么，又不是输入法
 * onlylove 对输入法要重启机器十分怨念
<yunfan_> 不是 重启前改了 nm的配置
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯？
<onlylove> happyaron: dd，我一直想问，那个dev包到底多了啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是我和你说的，那鼠标，放下就休眠，要点下才能用，昨天晚上madper和我说的是usb3.0休眠的原因
 * onlylove 吃饭
<onlylove> 怨念的daliy work
<onlylove> 哦，daily task
<onlylove> 给我一堆事情，害的我正事没法做，然后问我，那进度咋样了
<happyaron> onlylove: usb subsystem autosuspend
<happyaron> onlylove: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#USB_autosuspend
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Power management - ArchWiki
<onlylove_> 我……这网络
<onlylove_> 吊打IT已经不能泄愤了
<onlylove_> arch的wiki真全，全到我都想换arch了
<onlylove_> 又要改udev……
<nyfair> onlylove__: 别想太多，你要知道曾经我也是有坚定信仰的linux用户
<nyfair> onlylove__: 然后就是因为archlinux，我从纯linux变成了纯windows
<nyfair> pulseaudio systemd avahi这三垃圾，lennart这傻逼以后是要下地狱的
<iMadper> 这三个都是好用的动下
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得pulseaudio主要还是因为oss的问题，因为oss出来个alsa，然后alsa的部分功能太弱，导致了pulseaudio
<onlylove> nyfair: alsa的话，声卡独占，不能混音……虽然开着电影听歌这事有点扯
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为pulseaudio，编译个mplayer还要装个pulsedev包，要命的是，就算一切正常，mplayer的输出里面依旧有找不到./dev/dsp
<iMadper> onlylove: 开着qq看电影就比较靠谱了~
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者, 开视频会议的时候听歌~
<onlylove> 一切都是因为oss
<onlylove> 要不是因为它那档子事情，哪来这么多麻烦
<onlylove> 我更希望，如果可能，pulseaudio合并进alsa
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还是有些事情觉得用Linux做方便点……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Shashlik: 在linux上运行android app http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471763 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... roid-Linux Shashlik is an "Android Simulated Environment" to serve as a launcher for running Android applications on a conventional GNU/Linux distribution. Shashlik将会在本月晚些时候释出。 Shashlik w
<^k^>  ─> ill be presented later this month at KDE's Akademy 2015 conference as a new way for running Android applications on " …
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你现在用什么发行版
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实我觉得，如果winxp或者2k能换kernel，直接换nt6的kernel，到时候肯定还有很多人继续用
<yunfan_> nyfair: 发行版又不是只有arch 其实  chromeos还行
<onlylove> yunfan_: debian，我是懒人，装好了要要么不升级，要么无脑升级，arch真的怕哪天没看公告死了
<yunfan_> onlylove: debian现在是不是8了 ?
<yunfan_> onlylove: 还有  debian装server用哪个iso?
<onlylove> yunfan_: 嗯，应该是8不过我现在只记codename了，jessie，其实我source里面写的是stable
<onlylove> yunfan_: 用哪个都一样……
<yunfan_> jessie不是8吧 我记得jessie是7
<yunfan_> onlylove: 163哪那个源有7个cd
<onlylove> yunfan_: 7是whezzy
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我去看看再说
<yunfan_> mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那啥，dd在呢
<yunfan_> dd是哪个
<onlylove> yunfan_: happyaron
<yunfan_> 为啥叫这名字
<onlylove> yunfan_: debian只有第一张盘有启动功能
<onlylove> yunfan_: debian developer
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那就是cd1了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我更习惯netinstall
<onlylove> yunfan_: 200多M，直接把机器拉起来网络装
<yunfan_> 也是 现在我下东西 已经3M/s了
<happyaron> yunfan_: netinst
<happyaron> 没有更好的选择了
<yunfan_> 其实我希望这些发行版可以默认带个 binutils包
<onlylove> happyaron: 之前有，businesscard
<yunfan_> 这样万一真的没网络 大家也可以有得折腾
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪个更小，而且可以选stable sid
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有netinst实用
<yunfan_> 另外可以预装个minecraft这种游戏 就是安装包不大 但是可以无限玩
<yunfan_> 微软据说打算预装minecraft 就跟当年三角洲一样
<happyaron> yunfan_: non-free
<onlylove> yunfan_: binutils是啥，为啥我突然想起编译lfs的时候，第一件事情就是编译它
<onlylove> yunfan_: gnome games里面好多游戏无限玩，比方黑白棋
<onlylove> 纸牌的玩法比windows多多了，不过……
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在bd盘都三张了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是做得粗糙
<happyaron> 非常粗糙
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 到现在为止，那些纸牌玩法我还没玩遍，智商不够
<happyaron> onlylove: 我还是喜欢画面质量正常点的游戏
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后我不装gnome了，生怕受虐
<happyaron> onlylove: KDE欢迎你
<yunfan_> happyaron: 有free版本
<onlylove> happyaron: 不，你不能这么想，你想想voodoo刚有的时候的古墓
<yunfan_> happyaron: minetest cpp写的比minecraft耗资源少多了
<onlylove> happyaron: kde一样有纸牌吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu居然把bios给改了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471764 bios里莫名其妙多了一个ubuntu启动项 开始还以为是硬盘上的信息 格式化之后竟然还在 zz: gerda — 2015-07-17 12:50
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，搜狗纯净版有后闻么
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 使用conky 出现花屏 请求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471765 如题，使用的是ubuntu14.04LTS系统 错误图片如下 .conkyrc Code: # Conky settings # background no update_interval 1 cpu_avg_samples 2 net_avg_samples 2 override_utf8_locale yes double_buffer yes no_buffers yes tex
<yunfan_> onlylove: 纸牌能玩多久呢
<yunfan_> nyfair: flash就有后门了 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不知道，你如果玩过gnome的纸牌，就知道，里面玩法多到令人发指
<yunfan_> 还有 chrome静默安装 tmd
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我不喜欢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不喜欢那一秒钟也玩不下去
<nyfair> yunfan_: flash本地版玩游戏挺好的啊，浏览器那是浏览器的锅，干嘛要flash来背
<yunfan_> 我靠 刚才来一对男女
<yunfan_> 看完房就想买 老子还要搬回黟县了
<nyfair> yunfan_: 还是老话，你去找个不烂的npapi ppapi activex插件出来
<yunfan_> 真爽快啊
<nyfair> yunfan_: 老司机老司机，我也要买
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为浏览器，里面那个也叫flash，而且是一个公司的，不像java和java scripts这样
<Vie> yunfan_: 安徽
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正都是锅，背就背了吧
<yunfan_> nyfair: 反正现在中介在跟我们谈交付方式了  额 你没机会了
<yunfan_> Vie: 怎么了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要用java applet和flash插件比烂？
<Vie> yunfan_: 合肥
<onlylove> nyfair: 那啥，咱不比烂
<Vie> yunfan_: 没事问问而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是说java 和js都带java名字
<Vie> 都有java只是名字相似而已，差别很大啊
<onlylove> Vie: 这边说浏览器上的flash插件替桌面flash程序背锅的事情
<onlylove> Vie: 哦，反了，桌面替浏览器背锅
<Vie> 哦
<onlylove> Vie: 这俩不仅仅是名字相似的问题了
<nyfair> 不，我说得是adobe替microsoft netscape背锅
<nyfair> 明明就是activex和npapi协议烂
<nyfair> 还是老话，如果觉得flash烂，你们举个不烂的activex npapi ppapi插件出来
<yunfan_> Vie: 哦 我不喜欢合肥
<nyfair> 我的观点很简单，这堆玩意都是垃圾，但flash是里面最不垃圾的那个
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果不是因为npapi，linux上的flash会更新么
<happyaron> nyfair: 效率很低的，别着急
<nyfair> onlylove: 现在变成什么版本了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道，大号还是11.2，小号不知道多少了
<archl> nyfair, onlylove  我疯了哈。花100元租别人聊天
<onlylove> nyfair: windows上都18了
<yunfan_> nyfair: 现在有web assembly了 flash可以放心入土了
<happyaron> 其实我想知道，firefox拒绝ppapi背后有什么梗
<onlylove> archl: 没啊，你这事情，很久前赵本山干过
<archl> onlylove,  ...
<onlylove> happyaron: google的事情，不好说
<nyfair> archl: 壕！
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正google不是很地道就是了
<happyaron> onlylove: 求讲解
<happyaron> onlylove: 求八卦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计如果接受ppapi，估计mozilla会很难过
<archl> nyfair,  壕。
<happyaron> onlylove: 非技术原因么
<nyfair> onlylove: 那么chrome里面的flash是怎么回事
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道，反正我觉得mozilla可能觉得自己这么做，是把命放商业公司手里，就非自由了
<onlylove> nyfair: chrome里面的，那个是google和adobe联合开发的，鬼知道咋回事
<happyaron> onlylove: ppapi是已经冻结了，还是没有冻结？
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是你去adobe下载，只能下11,2
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不关心那个啊，冻结不冻结的
<nyfair> onlylove: 然则chrome内置的版本更新永远比npapi/activex版本慢
<happyaron> onlylove: 冻结了就是标准了把？
<happyaron> onlylove: 如果gg老折腾接口那就不好玩了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要是拿标准来说事，那微软呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 标准不好没戏啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 人微软可是事实上的标准……
<nyfair> onlylove: 这是mozilla聪明的地方，反观某个跪舔g婊的公司，现在它怎么发新版都没人用，情怀老戏骨也只会用旧版
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以你看libreoffice支不支持呢
<nyfair> win10已经推送metro版的免费个人office了啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你说opera么？你小心被ee看到你说他情怀
<nyfair> 我都在公司里黑自家了还在乎他这个？
<nyfair> onlylove: 另外我说得不是事实么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，确实
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实标准这个事，在Windows进入中国之前，中国的标准是.wps
<yunfan_> onlylove: virt还挺方便
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你们公司也没啥可黑的了
<onlylove> happyaron: 在win95刚出生的时候，有个东西叫opengl
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过现在这俩都半死不活的
<happyaron> opengl?
<nyfair> onlylove: 最近不是又做广告说opengl next: code Vulcan比dx12还牛叉么
<happyaron> 为毛有线键盘这么卡
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你不是也插在usb3.0上吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 因为你的手卡了
<nyfair> 主要opengl太难用，功能又少，显卡厂商不关心，经常驱动闹bug
<iMadper> happyaron: 快去修bug啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: mac系统啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 修啥bug
<happyaron> iMadper: 我正在修我的CI系统呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 我的sogou不能用了啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 可是专业卡都是opengl的驱动啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 基蛙他们的openstack粗了问题，我正在维修我的CI系统
<happyaron> iMadper: 要不然双拼应该刚刚发布了。。。
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这是老古董的说法吧，而今老古董都不这么干了，你看新版maya 3dmax全上dx11了
<happyaron> nyfair: 不是说
<happyaron> dx确实比opengl好么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 以前还有傻逼喜欢用mac跑3dsmax装逼，现在都成傻逼了
<nyfair> happyaron: 做为一名独立游戏制作人，是的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我有个问题，就是，如果非win系统，maya咋办
<nyfair> onlylove_: opengl啊
<onlylove__> happyaron: opengl只画图，dx还管一些别的，杂七杂八的
<happyaron> onlylove__: 好就可以了
<nyfair> happyaron: 这么说吧，单纯从底层来说，directx和opengl区别非常小，最多api的名字有点不同而已
<onlylove__> happyaron: 实际上是从dx5才好点的，之前dx一直很差
<onlylove__> happyaron: 当然，现在都12了
<nyfair> happyaron: 但是opengl功能太少，文档也乱。而dx除了渲染，还有声音，还有各种鼠标键盘手柄
<happyaron> onlylove__: 嗯
<happyaron> nyfair: 所以用dx做游戏，只要用dx就足够了
<happyaron> 是这个意思么
<nyfair> happyaron: 对
<onlylove__> happyaron: 是的
<onlylove__> happyaron: 正是这些杂七杂八的功能
<jiero> nyfair, 不是还有 sdl 多一层么？
<happyaron> 这也是竞争力嘛
<jiero> 不懂不懂
<onlylove__> happyaron: 说是竞争力，但是你看玻璃渣
<nyfair> jiero: 你去找个次时代游戏里用sdl的出来看下
<happyaron> jiero: 你快去抱妹纸
<jiero> happyaron, 哈？
<nyfair> jiero: 我做小游戏都不用sdl那种破烂
<onlylove__> happyaron: 玻璃渣的游戏都有opengl引擎的
<jiero> nyfair, 确实是破烂啊。不是刚开始做么 - 和破烂 steamos 一起？
<happyaron> 微软这个键盘的alt tab怎么这么奇怪
<happyaron> onlylove__: 然后呢。。。
<jiero> happyaron, 你说啥？
<nyfair> jiero: 另外，sdl在windows上用的dx9，只有在linux上才用opengl
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不是说，opengl和dx的api差不多么，只说绘图的话应该没啥区别？
<jiero> happyaron, 你发个妹子来？
<onlylove__> happyaron: 据说，仅仅是据说，玩war3的说，在windows上，opengl比dx鼠标要稳……
<onlylove__> happyaron: 据说默认的发飘
<jiero> onlylove__, 废话 - windows 鼠标驱动就是垃圾。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 是的，但是它不塞钱给显卡厂商，于是各种显卡的opengl驱动经常有奇葩bug
<onlylove__> happyaron: 你看，linux也不塞钱，然后驱动就这样，特别是打印机
<nyfair> onlylove__: 别闹，war3哪里来的opengl驱动，你当我没玩过dota?
<happyaron> onlylove__: 我觉得打印机驱动还挺好的啊
<jiero> nyfair,  opengl 模式？ -opengl 啥的参数
<onlylove__> nyfair: war3，冰封王座，你在快捷方式的exe后面加空格 -opengl
<onlylove__> happyaron: 是么，那好吧
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 好吧，我无知了
<happyaron> onlylove__: hp的用着都没问题
<onlylove__> happyaron: 你看论坛里面多少佳能lpb2900的求驱动
<happyaron> onlylove__: 然后我只用过屌丝hp的
<onlylove__> happyaron: hp的话，1010可以不
<jiero> onlylove__,  中国特产型号很多是没有的
<happyaron> onlylove__: 没用过1010啊
 * iMadper 精通hp/samsung/brothor打印机驱动
<jiero> onlylove__, 很多厂商生产中国独占型号呀。
<happyaron> iMadper: 好赞
<iMadper> happyaron: 哼哼, 做项目, 没办法, 研究了好久
<jiero> onlylove__, 中国人研发成本低多好不用老外的研发了
<happyaron> jiero: 性价比比较高的几款都不是独有吧
<onlylove__> happyaron: 这俩机器是我在家上班出货量最大的，机器结构也基本一样
<happyaron> iMadper: 求传授经验
<happyaron> onlylove__: 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: hp要用新版的hplip, 自己先下载好firmware最好.
<onlylove__> happyaron: 当然都是桌面小机器
<iMadper> happyaron: brothor有通用的ppd
<happyaron> iMadper: 还有呢。
<jiero> happyaron, 不定呀 - 我见了好几个独占了 特别是佳能店
<happyaron> iMadper: 通用？
<jiero> happyaron, 还有爱普生
<iMadper> happyaron: samsung的官方驱动好用的很
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<iMadper> happyaron: 对, 有个通用的ppd文件.
<onlylove__> happyaron: 大机器都有网卡，而且是柯尼卡震旦和理光的天下
<nyfair> 塞钱是很重要的一环，不爽不要玩
<jiero> iMadper, 反对 - 郁闷死我了
<nyfair> 我会告诉你们，mac的游戏性能比linux还要烂么
<happyaron> onlylove__: 我只用过网络打印机和usb打印机
<happyaron> n
<happyaron> nyfair: 这个我真是内牛满面啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 用mac打个lol能卡出翔
<onlylove__> happyaron: 特有型号的话，佳能确实有的
<jiero> nyfair, 你比较过同帧数游戏实际流畅度么 - 觉得 fps 根本就是扯谈呀。
<nyfair> 但是mac的游戏还是比linux多
<onlylove__> happyaron: 而且出货量不少
<happyaron> 默认的分辨率已经特别特别低
<nyfair> jiero: 怎么扯谈了？
<jiero> nyfair, 我见了好几个游戏同帧数不同流畅度的。是bug么。
<onlylove__> jiero: 有后台前台
<nyfair> jiero: 算了，不跟你扯了。就你这样还当游戏区版主，大家都知道linux用户是怎么看待游戏的了
<jiero> nyfair, ...
<yunfan_> onlylove__: happyaron  virsh你们熟悉否 我刚才用 virt-install --name g1创建一个虚拟机 后来用 virsh destroy删除了 但是再执行virt-install那个告诉我 客体'g1'已经存在
<yunfan_> tmd 这些烂工具 功能都不全
<happyaron> yunfan_: 我都是用virt-manager
<nyfair> yunfan_: kvm大法好不好？
<onlylove> nyfair: 那啥，我刚看了那个啥openglnext，老实说，不看好……
<yunfan_> happyaron: 关键是下奶如何灭掉那个g1的名称
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我发怒了
<happyaron> yunfan_: 用图形界面貌似都可以。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: dx12已经出来了，openglnext还在忽悠阶段
<yunfan_> happyaron: virt-manager果然可以 不过我希望有个 cui的
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是忽悠不忽悠的问题，它胃口太大，就搞的让人觉得不现实，看perl6
<happyaron> yunfan_: 我对那个cui不抱希望
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你还是听aron的吧毕竟人手里还有一堆机器
<iMadper> yunfan_: var/lib里面删了就行了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不一样 我如果曹总公司的服务器 哪里有 gui可以用
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我现在申请个虚拟机都要打报告
<yunfan_> iMadper: 关键这狗屎工具为何不能删除
<yunfan_> iMadper: 搞的人冒火
<iMadper> yunfan_: 也可以, 不过我给忘了.
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你都说是狗屎了
<nyfair> onlylove: 它胃口再大也是扯，它只是制定规范的，又不是负责实现的。显卡厂商不鸟它，它自己做显卡出来？
<iMadper> yunfan_: virt还是蛮好用的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我猜肯定是藏在某个角落里
<iMadper> libvirt
<yunfan_> onlylove: 肯定不是没有那功能 而是工具的入口不是 destroy tmd
<nyfair> onlylove: 还是老生常谈的问题，vp9的标准很优秀，但是google的技术太烂，结果大家都看到了，10年前的rmvb都比vp9好
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我多年前在rh做实习生的时候也遇到同样的问题. 后来我发现直接去/var/lib下面删掉最方便, 虽然后来我找到入口了...
<yunfan_> iMadper: 他的开始是 start 结束却叫 shutdown 我真服了这些人
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要替换google的实现不
<iMadper> yunfan_: 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan_> iMadper: 你说这都什么人做的啊 按说搞技术的人应该会严谨吧 有start就有stop么
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要，vp9的license不能给我带来实惠。如果我真的有这个能力，我肯定做h.265编码器啊，毕竟谁跟钱过不去不是？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 你要不回忆下叫什么  我再试试
<happyaron> nyfair: 点赞
<iMadper> yunfan_: 真忘了... 好几年了都...
<happyaron> nyfair: 要不你还是告诉我叫啥名跟我加个微信吧
<nyfair> happyaron: 这也就是为什么vp9必然很烂的原因
<happyaron> nyfair: 我是有节操不乱说你是男是女以及姓名的人
<jiero> happyaron, 。。。
<jiero> 知道了 nyfair  是男是女？
<happyaron> jiero: 不是啊，但我猜肯定有点猫腻
<onlylove_> 突然觉得我貌似错过了啥
<happyaron> nyfair: 不要牛牛捏捏了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你要不要看看手册啥的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我没看过virt的man，不知道长啥样
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我想找到那频道痛骂他们一顿
<yunfan_> 果然是 搞了另外个名字 叫 undefine
<yunfan_> http://serverfault.com/questions/299632/how-to-delete-a-guest-after-creating-it-with-virt-install     cc onlylove_ iMadper
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ installation - how to delete a guest after creating it with virt-install - Server Fault
<iMadper> yunfan_: 乖
<yunfan_> iMadper: 有机会碰上这帮人开会吹牛 我一定要面斥
<iMadper> yunfan_: 其实是有道理的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你把他们要吹的牛都吹走就好
<iMadper> yunfan_: 创建个vol / 创建个guest是两个不同的概念
<iMadper> yunfan_: 你创建的vol, 里面是数据. 不应该跟guest一起删除
<iMadper> yunfan_: 你的vol可以下次装guest的时候直接用
<yunfan_> iMadper: 他们应该搞个功能是打包干这些事的或者把功能绑定到 virt-install上 你不是有各种参数么  弄个反安装的功能不就行二来
<iMadper> yunfan_: 或者挂载出来把数据考出来
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我倒是觉得现在这个设定没问题. 而你用之前没有看文档嘛~
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我找的遍地文档都么有 undefine这个啊
<yunfan_> 是那个问题才透露了 这个 而且virsh自己的help也没有这个  额
<onlylove_> iMadper: 为啥我觉得你是因为看过文档才觉得有道理
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那东西肯定设计的时候遇到啥麻烦了，所以搞的奇奇怪怪的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我创建的虚拟网卡都没办法ping通东西  是不是有什么sysctl要设置 ?
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不是……
<yunfan_> then why?
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 这个真不知道
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 有些时候有些事情按部就班的做，会少遇到很多问题，所以你这个我也不确定发生了啥
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 通常情况下，127.0.0.1和虚拟卡自己的ip应该是好的吧？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 通常情况下，127.0.0.1和虚拟卡自己的ip应该是好的吧？然后你可以看下路由表……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 当然也可能是别的原因
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 奇怪  brctl addif 可以把eth0添加到 br0里 但是不能把wlan1添加到 br0里
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 可能是无线网卡的问题  tnnd
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 没搞过wlan的bridge
<yunfan_> 我傻逼了  onlylove_ 我干嘛要网桥模式呢 就用user模式不就行了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不是的，br主要是因为之前要做多网卡的事情，你如果仅仅是加个interface，不用那么麻烦
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不是 我只是要装几个vps 没必要折腾 都在一个机器上
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 还有vlan的事情，就是802.1Q，所谓的小巨人包
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你可以给vps多加几个网卡，然后就可以用bridge了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我只要几个vps在一个局域网就行了
<yunfan_> 当然 能上外网安装东西也不错
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 如果是vps，其实在虚拟机里面加个网卡就好……反正那东西不要钱
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 服务器的网卡很贵的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 所以我不明白那个教程干嘛非要叫我在host上加网桥
<yunfan_> http://blog.fens.me/vps-kvm/  onlylove_ 这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 自己搭建VPS系列 之 在Ubuntu上安装KVM并搭建虚拟环境 | 粉丝日志
<happyaron> yunfan_: 用openvswitch吧，虽然是坑货，但vswitch是未来
<happyaron> linux bridge太挫了
<yunfan_> happyaron: 我现在只想尽快装出3个vps 没工夫折腾
<happyaron> yunfan_: vmware esxi
<yunfan_> happyaron: 我有qemu基础
<happyaron> yunfan_: 可你没有libvirt基础
<yunfan_> happyaron: 我不用virt了 我就直接手动起
<happyaron> yunfan_: 不如自己写脚本直接用qemu起，可能比用这货块
<happyaron> 嗯
<yunfan_> 如何让qianhou几个kvm都在一个内网 ？
<yunfan_> 设置下 vlan=0就可以么 ？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我看了半天不知道那文章为啥要个桥接的br0 cc yunfan_
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 而且那文章的桥接参数跟截图里不一样  我真佩服作者
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我猜一下，是这样的，因为虚拟机要通过虚拟网卡和宿主通信，虚拟网卡不能直接访问外网，宿主没做路由，所以需要桥接
<huntxu> yunfan_: qemu用user最不折腾
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我记得qemu默认那个用户模式不就可以
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 为了虚拟机能直接访问外网，就那么做的，当然，仅仅是猜下，是不是就不知道了
<yunfan_> huntxu: 几个user模式相互之间是否可以通信 ？
<huntxu> yunfan_: 记得有个vlan参数的，一样的好像就能通
<yunfan_> huntxu: ok
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这几天发现那些东西忘得哗哗的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 估计再过几天，连vim怎么用都忘了
<huntxu> yunfan_: 无线网卡有些是不能变网桥的，因为需要promisc，无线网卡有些天生做不到
<yunfan_> huntxu: 我用的是主席推荐的那个lin下免驱的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 它那个br0是给虚拟机用……三个虚拟机用的都是同一个卡
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这个2货
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不是啊，你创建虚拟机肯定要指定网卡啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不过我倒是觉得bridge没啥必要
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你在用libvirt还是手动qemu啊？
<yunfan_> huntxu: 正在写手动脚本
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • HP M177fw打印机安装ubuntu15的时候认出来了，但无法打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471766 打印机：Hewlett-Packard HP Color LaserJet Pro MFP M177fw 彩色一体机 系统：新安装的Ubuntu15.04 64位版 连接：USB（这款打印机可以用网线连接，但我没试） 控制面板里的设备URI：
<^k^>  ─> hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_Pro_MFP_M177fw?serial=CNG6GBN32Y usb://HP/Color%20LaserJet%20Pro%20MFP%2 ... nterface=1 这 …
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过我觉得要是再讲网桥啥的话，就太麻烦了，你这事问 huntxu吧，反正我对那一堆网络设备迷迷糊糊的
<huntxu> yunfan_: 我一般参数是这样 -netdev user,id=net0,hostfwd=tcp:127.0.0.1:7022-:22 -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=net0,id=net
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不过-netdev user有个不好是只有tcp和udp，你需要icmp的话别用这个
<yunfan_> 我现在机器上明明lsmod有kvm 但是起kvm又说没有加速模块
<huntxu> yunfan_: kvm-intel或者kvm-amd
<huntxu> 后者名字不知道对不对，现在没amd的机器
<onlylove> 我居然听到知了叫
<yunfan_> apt-cache search kvm | grep intel 根本没有包
<huntxu> yunfan_: 这是内核模块吧
<yunfan_> huntxu: 你的意思是我这个kernel要升级下？
<yunfan_> 我 lsmod | grep kvm 只有一行结果 就是 kvm
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不用啊，应该有这个模块啊，那你modprobe kvm-intel试试嘛
<huntxu> yunfan_: qemu-system-x86_64 -machine accel=kvm -cpu host -m 1024 -nodefaults -nographic -drive file=ubuntu.qcow2,if=none,id=drive0 -device virtio-blk-pci,drive=drive0,id=disk0,bootindex=1 -netdev user,id=net0,hostfwd=tcp:127.0.0.1:7022-:22 -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=net0,id=net0
<huntxu> 我一直都是这么手动起的
<yunfan_> couldnt insert 'kvm_intel': operation now supported 我是root执行的
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你用的是不是intel的cpu啊？
<yunfan_> huntxu: i7 2600
<huntxu> 没报找不到那个模块就应该是有的啊，不晓得operation not supported咋回事
<onlylove__> 3点了，该赶工了
 * QiongMangHuo 报销没发, 不开心
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你再用apt-cache search kvm试试看，debian喜欢把包拆一小块一小块的，没准忘装了
<QiongMangHuo> qemu-kvm
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 你又没钱了？这次要卖啥，耳机还是电脑
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 你知道deiban的kvm-intel这个mod是哪个包提供的不，yum还可以查下，apt我忘了能不能查了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 电脑是要卖的, 不过再等几个月, 还要卖一个arm板子和一个山寨电视盒子 LOL
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 你要买啥新机器？x1 3rd？
<BuMangHuo> 牛奶过期这么快？
<BuMangHuo> 昨天打开的没喝完，今天就成块了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: kvm-intel是神马?>
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你买的就是过期的吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 肯定不是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 昨天早上还是正常的
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 一个kvm的加速模块
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 犯二了，买了 1L 的
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: qemu-kvm也是装过的 但是就是那个operation not supported操作
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 其实是这样的，牛奶从挤出来，就开始慢慢变坏，只不过，过了保质期，就坏的不能喝了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: bios里虚拟化默认关的, 要手动打开
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 他包装是高温杀菌然后密封的
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我以前开过的 难道打雷重置了？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 这个保质期要一年
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 确认下呗
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你是什麼系統?
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: ubuntu 1404
<yunfan_> 等我虚拟机装机装好以后 再重启
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 运行 `kvm-ok` 看看说什么
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 开封了要毛保质期，他说的保质是密封状态
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 好吧，我用错词了
<yunfan_> /dev/kvm not exists QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 变质？
<yunfan_> 靠 果然是 bios给他disable了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不应该这么快吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 这应该就是没开虚拟化支持
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 24h
<yunfan_> 估计就是上次打雷的事
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 我不觉得打雷会把bios重置
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: :D
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我以前开过的
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 也可能是他手贱
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你确定？
<yunfan_> 上次打雷我家里电脑闪过
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得可能是电池没电了
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 恩 我以前就是用kvm的 要不怎么一开始就装上了  我当初装机就到处找支持vt的
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 哦，那就是打雷了……
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 这个没办法，你待会再开下吧
<yunfan_> en
<yunfan_> 今天破事多啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 24H的话，昨天早上到今天早上
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 现在已经是下午了
 * QiongMangHuo 报销没到账, 不开心
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 现在不支持vt的板子不多了吧……
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我就冲着这个买的
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<yunfan_> iMadper: QiongMangHuo onlylove__ 我发现 axel有个重大问题
<yunfan_> 他那个多线程是一开始把文件拆成多块 然后让多个线程去分别下
<yunfan_> 但是这样往往下到后面就超级慢 甚至卡住
<yunfan_> 我感觉还不如做成worker pool那种模式
<yunfan_> 每个块固定大小 让worker下完一个继续下别的
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你不用aria2么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 卡巴斯基的漏洞防护 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471767 卡巴斯基2013独特的漏洞入侵防护技术可应对最危险的恶意威胁。漏洞利用程序是一种能够利用合法但包含安全缺陷的软件漏洞进行系统感染的恶意软件。基于此，卡巴斯基实验室开发出一项全新的
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 么用过
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: momo
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 财富新闻 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471768 发布最新一期中国500强排行榜，榜上500家公司的总收入达到了30.4万亿元，较去年增长5%，已经将近中国GDP的一半；上榜的年收入门槛也升至为84亿元。所有上榜公司的利润达到2.7万亿元，较去年增长6%。 今年共有53家
<yunfan_> ok了 可以kvm了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你过期牛奶喝多了，咋一见到 QiongMangHuo就momo
<yunfan_> onlylove: 现在这些发行版一上来就需要vga模式 直接 qemu -nograph根本不行 额
<yunfan_> 那些脚本应该是帮你自动解开iso 然后把kernel加了 console=tty这些参数
<onlylove> yunfan_: 时代在发展，走串口终端的真的很少见了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 前几天不是还移除386支持么
<yunfan_> onlylove: 关键是给服务器安装的也这么干 这不是存心要别人亲自去机房么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不不不，服务器有BMC
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以上次最后我只找到tinycorelinux不需要 vga
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不然我在vmware上班的时候怎么给坡国机器装系统
<yunfan_> 他也不是没有图形化界面 他只是不一开始就要vga你可以自己在开机后改 这个就很好
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我记得freebsd还是啥的，讲过没有显示器的无头机，貌似要改下参数重新做iso
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不是bsd就是debian，其他的文档我没怎么看
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个现在我也明白了 就把debian的iso拆开 改下grub的配置 加个console=ttyS0之类的 重新打包iso就是了  不过更好的方法还是像tinycore那样  你可以临时修改
<yunfan_> 不过grub应该是支持的 就是iso默认的等待秒数不够而已
<yunfan_> 但grub本身就要vga了 你看不到那个选择界面
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你这网络怎么老断
<onlylove> yunfan_: it干的好事
<yunfan_> onlylove: 估计是出口端口数不够 只好干掉长的链接 建议你用 mosh连到外面的server上 这个走udp
<yunfan_> 没事
<onlylove> yunfan_: 谁知道it做了啥稀奇古怪的设置，如果再加上交换机烂点，那就更呵呵了
<onlylove> yunfan_: it说，他们那没问题
<yunfan_> 他那没问题是因为他没有长链接嘛 一般不就是开 网页 切来切去 哪里有irc的链接维持得长呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 和你说吧，我这边网页有大图或者内容太多都不成
<onlylove> yunfan_: 前几天看hbase的文档，看了一半 reset了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 额 叼  那估计还限制数据包了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 怀疑是安全部门防止你们往外传资料
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不是的，要外传很easy
<onlylove> yunfan_: 是这样的，项目组要向公司租用带宽和工位，费用什么的，你懂得
<yunfan_> 怎么改用户的默认语言设置来着 onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan_: 然后为了保证另外一个team的带宽，其他人被限速了，但是这是之前的事情
<yunfan_> onlylove: debian jessie
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我的话直接 export lang=
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，想起来了，
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不止这一个变量啊 我记得有个命令来着
<onlylove> yunfan_: dpkg-reconfig locales
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过我记得这个是改system的
<yunfan_> 没有这个命令
<yunfan_> 我就是要改系统的 我安装时候用的中文的 我现在想弄成英文的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你打dpkg-re然后用tab补全吧，configure可能是这个
<yunfan_> ok是 dpkg-reconfigure
<onlylove> yunfan_: 反正这命令在ubuntu上不好用，忘了u怎么改了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 虽然被限速，但是下载个文件啥的还可以，再后来不知道咋搞的，下载也不行了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 然后我这网就这样了
<yunfan_> 行了 效果  达到了
<yunfan_> locale现在是英文了
<yunfan_> 不过 grub居然还是中文的 额
<onlylove> 那啥……这个真不知道咋弄，我一直英文装的，你要不试下 update-grub
<yunfan_> 管他呢 grub又不经常用
<onlylove> 还是 grub-update的，忘了
<onlylove> 没准下次update的时候就改了
<onlylove> 你怎么突然想起用中文装了
<onlylove> 如果说哪个distro装好了就带framebuffer的话，我就记得SLES，貌似opensuse都没
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44797
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 计算流行GitHub项目的卡车系数
<onlylove> 不知道BSD和ssl的是多少
 * QiongMangHuo 报销没到账, 不开心
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你这句话重复几遍了？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 想让几个kvm都互相访问到底怎么设置网络？ cc huntxu
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 说明我真不开心啊
 * iMadper 要拿内推费了.
<iMadper> yunfan_: nat在一个内网就行了.
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 在一个子网就好了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/690577
<yunfan_> iMadper: onlylove_ qemu用户模式不支持 外界访问客户机
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ LG 43UF6600 43英寸 4K智能液晶电视 2999元包邮_国美在线优惠_什么值得买
<yunfan_> 他是自己实现的 tcp/ip
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买个送我
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你在vm里面不能改ip么
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你几个机器的ip是相同的？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: qemu的模式我设置user的 这里有问题
<yunfan_> huntxu: 原来是一样的 我给设置成不同了
<huntxu> yunfan_: 那好像还真的不行
<yunfan_> huntxu: 我知道这样不行 所以我才请教你要怎样设置嘛
<huntxu> yunfan_: 我的意思就是他们是各自处在不同网络，直接连不行
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你要哪个级别的相互访问，只开某些端口行不行
<yunfan_> huntxu: 不行 我希望他们就是可以直接互访 就跟真机在局域网里那样
<huntxu> yunfan_: 那不能用-netdev user应该
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在4k这么便宜了...
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你要局域网只有桥接
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 小米的48"也2999
<yunfan_> huntxu: 锁应该如何设置呢 我不在乎你用什么模式 关键是你告诉我怎么做
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是吗? 4k这么便宜了..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可惜我没有4k片源
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<huntxu> yunfan_: brctl建个桥，把qemu机器的网卡连到这个桥下面啊
<yunfan_> huntxu: 那要先建个 br0 然后给每个虚拟机建个虚拟网卡 tap0 .. tap N 然后把 tap0 .. tap N弄到 br0上 然后就可以了 是么？
<huntxu> yunfan_: 对，然后要访问外部网络就给br0设置个和你的虚拟机在一个内网的地址，然后iptables拿本机做路由
<yunfan_> huntxu: 那这里有个问题 我的无限卡不支持桥接 所以我把那些虚拟网卡桥接到 有线网卡这 也就是eth0 系统会自动走 tap0->eth0->wlan0 这样上网么？
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不是，tap0->br0->wlan0这样
<yunfan_> huntxu: 但是我没办法把 wlan0加到 br0里 他不支持桥接
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不是，tap0->br0-> iptables -> wlan0，这样能理解了吧
<huntxu> yunfan_: br0和wlan0是本机的两个网络端口，你的机器是路由
<yunfan_> 这样就明白了  那我把tap0 .. tapn添加到 br0就完事了是么
<huntxu> yunfan_: 是的
<yunfan_> ok
<onlylove> 看来那文档建br0是有原因的……
<huntxu> yunfan_: 物理网卡和虚拟网卡接到一个桥只在你需要共享你的物理网络的时候才要用到，这样子虚拟机看起来像你局域网中的一台机器
<yunfan_> huntxu: 明白 那我加进去eth0也没坏处啊  可以直接ssh那些机器
<huntxu> yunfan_: 你不加eth0也可以从本机ssh进去那些机器啊
<yunfan_> 可以么 这个我倒不知道
<yunfan_> 反正原来 user模式是不行
<yunfan_> 得添加端口转移
<huntxu> yunfan_: 可以，通过br0，br0现在是你的主机连着那个虚拟局域网的设备
<yunfan_> 那既然我现在用这种模式  qemu启动参数里怎么写 -net user 肯定不行了
<huntxu> yunfan_: 其实你直接用libvirt更好，省点事，也会直接给你建好virbr0
<happyaron> yunfan_: 你这可非死劲了
<happyaron> yunfan_: 用vbox估计也搞定了都
<huntxu> yunfan_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU#Bridged_networking_using_qemu-bridge-helper 比较快应该是这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: QEMU - ArchWiki
<huntxu> 这是我为什么宁愿一直用user模式的原因，如果要搭小局域网就直接用libvirt了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你怎么这么看不起vbox，最主要人是想，万一公司要用kvm咋办
<yunfan_> 明白了 就是 -net tap而已
<onlylove> happyaron: vbox简直我等小白的福音
<onlylove> 43寸才3000？
<onlylove> 这世道
<happyaron> onlylove: 虚拟机开了就可以，管那么多用啥呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 真要上线要SA team搞吧，高大上的脚SRE team不是么
<happyaron> 叫
<onlylove_> happyaron: 啊，那啥，sa team啥的……好吧，我没玩过大规模虚拟化
<yunfan_> huntxu: bridge不行 我去看了 qemu-ifup 他会找ip route ls里为default的设备 结果我的就是wlan1 然后他去设置这个的bridge 然后失败 额
<huntxu> yunfan_: 我几乎没怎么用user以外的模式，那就只能试试用tap然后手动加呗
<yunfan_> 额 我手动改了那个switch居然可以了
<yunfan_> 但是不能访问外网
<yunfan_> 现在可以互访了  就是在 /etc/qemu-ifup里把switch手动设置成你之前折腾的br0这个设备 而非默认设备
<yunfan_> 然后 qemu启动的时候 -net tap,vlan0  -net nic,vlan=0,model=e1000 之类的就可以
<yunfan_> 桥接在那个脚本里做了
<yunfan_> 难怪命令行里省事
<yunfan_> huntxu: 但是现在他们都不能访问互联网了 huntxu
<huntxu> yunfan_: br0设置个和虚拟机在一个局域网里的地址，虚拟机里默认路由走br0这个地址，本机把ip_forward打开
<huntxu> yunfan_: 然后iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<yunfan_> huntxu: br0设置个和 wlan1一个局域网的地址 ?
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不是，和你的虚拟机
<yunfan_> huntxu: 这本来就是这样的
<yunfan_> 而且虚拟机的网关就是这个br0的地址
<huntxu> yunfan_: 对啊，那就加多一条iptables规则和打开ip_forward
<onlylove> 那打开forward然后加一条规则就好
<yunfan_> huntxu: 果然就好了  我ipforward常年打开的 加个那iptables就ok了 多谢
<yunfan_> 现在回想起来 只要手动建立个bridge设备就可以了
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<huntxu> yunfan_: 话说你ip_forward干嘛要常年打开 ...
<yunfan_> 连添加虚拟设备进去都不需要
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<yunfan_> huntxu: 有个 shadowsocks 有时候需要做透明代理
<huntxu> 噢 =.=
<yunfan_> huntxu: 那个 masquerade是设置混杂模式 ？
<huntxu> yunfan_: 不是，现在不关混杂模式是，现在你的主机就是虚拟机那个局域网的路由，wlan0连着外网，br0连着局域网
<happyaron> onlylove: 话说拿大公司工卡办信用卡是不是额度很容易高啊
<yunfan_> 额 可以ping外网 但是老掉包 imcp_seq 2 3 5 10 11 这样 huntxu 导致我apt-get update卡在那
<huntxu> yunfan_: MASQUERADE其实是NAT，不过让你不用那么烦心
<huntxu> yunfan_: 丢包这个就不知道咋办了
<yunfan_> huntxu: ping baidu没问题 看来只是目前墙的问题 我习惯性ping 8.8.8.8
<yunfan_> 现在dns换成114.114.114.114了
<Freebuilder> 如何查看内核启动参数？
<QiongMangHuo> Freebuilder: cat /proc/cmdline
<happyaron> yunfan_: 不是太相信那家公司
<happyaron> yunfan_: 若要与之相比，我宁可相信360
<Freebuilder> QiongMangHuo, 哦，这么简单的我都忘了
<QiongMangHuo> Freebuilder: 练功练得走火入魔啦
<Freebuilder> QiongMangHuo, 汗
<yunfan_> happyaron: 哪家?
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，主要看公司知名度，你比方说，四大投行，IBM啥的，很容易给高额度
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我也只是猜的，你可以问下卡帝 BuMangHuo
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得在vmware的时候，据说那时候都是1W5起跳
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过那时候不知道为啥没办下来
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我当时要的普卡，估计人觉得，都要金卡，你要毛普卡
<onlylove> yunfan_: 114dns
<onlylove> yunfan_: 虽然不知道为啥 aron不太相信那公司，但是国内的话，其实差不多
<onlylove> yunfan_: 国外DNS不是很适合国内网络
<Freebuilder> http://i3.tietuku.com/6b65275bd8bf580a.png
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> yunfan_: 特别google和opendns这种经常被墙的
<Freebuilder> ctrl-alt-delete 不能重启了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • virtualbox安装14.04 kylin装好后不显示启动器和菜单栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471772 如图，进入系统后只有几个图标，其他什么都没有，打开的程序也没有标题栏，关都关不了，怎么回事呢？ zz: qzhaman — 2015-07-17 17:29
<yunfan_> onlylove: google如今也是问题多多 但是数字公司我更怕 毕竟美帝的协助调查是要法官开的 贵国的就哼哼了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个掉包率把我从163那的下载速度从3M扯到了 20K
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我很久之前换ustc的源了，163的不是很稳
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我host下一点问题都没有 额
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，我测试alsa音频功能，root用户登陆播放有声音，个人用户登陆播放没有声音。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471773 最近在测试音频，飞思卡尔i.mx6开发板，arm架构。使用了ubuntu14.04文件系统，xubuntu桌面环境。 然后我在测试音频是发现使用root用户登陆时，
<^k^>  ─> 我播放音频是有声音的，但是使用个人用户trusty登陆时播放音频没有声音 zz: zjwyczj — 20 …
<yunfan_> 就是走无线桥接掉包这么厉害 额
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 之前用的时候就是，忽高忽低的，不一定是你掉包的问题
<onlylove_> 当然如果你觉得是掉包，你可以去喷linux的network 了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 哪 我现在在host下同样的包 速度 3M
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这个没什么好喷的 等下换个无线网卡看看
<onlylove_> 说起来据说linux的网络堆栈确实不如BSD
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 啊，host正常啊，那就不知道了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 所以一定是硬件嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 许是isp看你的vm不顺眼
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不是 这个无线网卡 玩一阵就烫手 我估计别的毛病也一定是有的
<onlylove_> 那还是网卡的问题，估计凉了就好了
<yunfan_> 哈哈 不是 host也用那同一快卡 还是固件问题 肯定是支持这种桥接不给力而已
<yunfan_> 你想无线的东西 频挑错就错过好多数据了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你是说首卡1w5是么
<happyaron> yu
<happyaron> yunfan_: 比如M$ IBM
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不知道，当时人上楼堵门给弄的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 应该是首卡
<happyaron> 哦
<yunfan_> happyaron: 我刚才说过 这些公司是有问题 但是叫我去转投数字公司 那真是刚出了狼窝 又进了虎穴啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 数字不如企鹅，企鹅干这个年份长 cc happyaron
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你没注意到数字的一些猫腻的东西而已
<happyaron> yunfan_: 114dns 咋就成企鹅的了
<happyaron> yunfan_: 114是南京信风吧，个人偏见认为不如数字厂靠谱
<yunfan_> happyaron: 你是说这个啊 我只是觉得114好记
<happyaron> yunfan_: 但是不靠谱
<happyaron> yunfan_: dns这种基础设置，尽量用可信的，至少ISP的要比普通公司运营的靠谱
<yunfan_> happyaron: 我没有什么需要他靠谱的要求 重要的网站都是走代理
<happyaron> yunfan_: g4u
<yunfan_> happyaron: 多留意证书了 额
<yunfan_> 只能如此了
<yunfan_> 主要还是web浏览器太复杂了 其实我对webkit都信不过
<happyaron> yunfan_: 反正不要用这种又小又无良的公司的服务
<happyaron> yunfan_: 大公司要作案，一般也不会做到你头上
<yunfan_> happyaron: 这可难说 批量收集呢 关于收集数据 这个我公司就是业界
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你看，遇到收集数据业内人士了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 要informatica帮忙挖掘不
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 毛线 最近才开始上hadoop
<onlylove_> yunfan_: informatica貌似支持hadoop
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 管他呢
<onlylove_> 没有g记搜索的日子真难受，度娘真……诶
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 恩 现在百度搜中文都超级烂了
<yunfan_> 基本上是不知所云
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 数据量太大，处理不过来
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 或者没g竞争了
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，难道又要重装下informatica，太痛苦了
<yunfan_> 问题是以前搜索命中还行
<yunfan_> 我估计是被这样那样的营销需求给搞坏了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<sennn> 大家好
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  06:52
<halenrain> hi,gay
<sennn> guy............gay是同性戀的意思......
<halenrain> hi,sennn,hehe
<sennn> hehe 是骂人的......
<halenrain> sennn: 大哥，没骂你的意思
<sennn> halenrain, ok
<halenrain> sennn: enen
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老了 : 有个人去带著朋友去探望他的外婆。当他和外婆说话时,他的朋友开始吃著咖啡桌上放的花生,把花生都吃完了。 当他们离开时,他的朋友对外婆说:谢谢您的花生。外婆回应说:喔！嗯！唉！自从我牙齿掉光后,我就只能吸掉它们外层的巧克力而已。老了,咳………
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我想把o2那帮人的脑袋拧下来了
<Freebuilder> grub2 搞这么复杂
<Freebuilder> 还让不让人好好活了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱情历程 : 小王对李姐说:"何为爱情历程,不难加以说明。譬如你同你先生刚认识时,他叫你李晓丽；关系近了一步就改叫晓丽；接过吻后叫丽；两人发生关系之后叫丽丽；蜜月时就心肝宝贝的混叫；生过孩子又还原为丽；人老色衰时又叫你李晓丽！ "
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • grub2 中文不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471774 安装时我选的英文，所以一开始并无中文。改 /boot/grub/custom.cfg，set lang=zh_CN 后，显示如图。是 grub 本身汉化不全还是哪里设置有问题？ zz: 建客 — 2015-07-17 21:14
<alexpinger> 大家有没有看 黑客军团的？
<halenrain> 有哈
<halenrain> 我看到第三集了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu无法连接wifi怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471775 能搜索到wifi，但不能连接，怎么办？ zz: 梁志铤 — 2015-07-17 22:28
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu无法连接wifi怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471776 能搜索到wifi，但不能连接，怎么办？ zz: 梁志铤 — 2015-07-17 22:42
<onlylove> happyaron: 按照archwiki那个写了规则，重启就挂了，难道要每次都拔掉一次么
<onlylove> happyaron: 给点别的办法
<FishOneeyed> 有人用lastpass吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 解决BADSIG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471778 更新源时遇到错误签名： Code: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> 解决参照 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-
<^k^>  ─> the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html Code:     $ sudo -i     # apt-get clean     # cd /var/lib/apt     # mv lists …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 解决BADSIG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471779 更新源时遇到错误签名： Code: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> 解决参照 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-
<^k^>  ─> the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html Code:     $ sudo -i     # apt-get clean     # cd /var/lib/apt     # mv lists …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04:mplayer播放AVI（屏幕录像）视频闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471780 如题：mplayer播放屏幕录像的视频闪屏 我下载了一些网络视频教程，屏幕录像制作的，用mplayer, 还有其它很多的视频播放器播放总是在闪屏（正常，黑 。。。。反复循环） 这
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<huzoubache> 古道猫捏
<Niac> morning
<bestucan> 妹爱海扑油
<Niac> 好闹心的中式英文
<bestucan> 一听你张嘴说英语，艾玛，你XX省的吧，老乡阿
<Niac> 呵呵
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一误再误 : 青年:"我的信…你有没有交给你姐姐了。" 孩子:"我姐姐不在家…我交给我爸爸了。" 青年:"哇咧！！那你爸爸怎么说呢??" 孩子:"我爸很生气…叫我退还给你。" 青年:"那信呢??" 孩子:"昨天你不在家…又交给你爸爸了。" 青年:"@！$@！ " 
<hello-j> 有没有什么窗口管理器可以让工具栏置顶分离窗口的呀？
<wtm_iphone> 工具栏？
<wtm_iphone> unity吗
<wtm_iphone> 我会
<wtm_iphone> unity本身自带的就可以
<wtm_iphone> 好像有个工具叫unity tweak的可以调
<hello-j> wtm_iphone: 嗯
<GODDOG> ...
<GODDOG> 无聊
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • goldendict 没有生成本功能如何解决？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471784 最近从stardict转投goldendict了，但没有生词本，很麻烦啊，有没有好的解决方法，谢谢 zz: blueyi — 2015-07-18 12:12
<pears> happyaron: 现在ubuntu raring还活着吗？还有官方源吗？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 羊老板 发财啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2owyIX0AcAAFqOuriDpQAALrKAM9IqEAAWpS313.jpg 最找抽房地产广告
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 折腾一天了，ubuntu一直无法识别u盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471785 故障：U盘无法识别，更谈不上mount 我的环境是：真机windows7，虚拟机VMware8.0.0，在虚拟机上的ubuntu版本是12.04。我的U盘是黑色的、四根针，应该是usb2.0版本。 问题现象：当在VMware右下角或
<^k^>  ─> VM菜单中试图connect时，出现：“The connection for the USB ‘Broadcom BCM20702A0’ was unsuccessful. The …
<GODDOG> 无聊的下午啊 下午
<Niac> 不是每天都这样吗
<GODDOG> Niac, 看代码看了三天 今天实在看不下去了
<Niac> 我都看了不止三年
<Niac> 未来的纪念还将继续看下去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哪天快乐 :     汤姆和杰克在聚会时聊天。汤姆问:"你这一生中什么时候最快乐?"杰克回答:     "我结婚那天。""那你什么时候最痛苦呢?""结婚后的每一天。"
<Niac> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=HbRjaGipgTdA5NAIIkb5iuLadrW3zGYtf-ayhPb-27Ltc4r_kKP5SfPzcMLrp4eKDDIFxLDyGFKmATOfJkEAC_
<ubrl> Niac: ⇪ 飞天面条神教_百度百科
<yunfan_> fuck you all again and again
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 举手意思 : 警察对一位违章开车的老太太说:"您知道我举手的意思吗?夫人。""当然知道了,我做了30年的教师还是第一次看见警察要去洗手间方便呢。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 去掉Dash中的网上搜索结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471788 在Dash输入程序或文档名称时系统默认同时也在网上搜索相关内容。至少对我来说这是多些一举的。去掉这项功能很简单。在系统设置中找到隐私选项，关闭该项功能即可。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 20
<^k^>  ─> 15-07-18 18:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毕业后你有什么打算 : "毕业后你有什么打算?" "我打算开间快递公司。" "哦,想叫什么名字啊?" "名字就叫做"曹操。" "……"
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救，双系统出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471790 之前装了win7和ubuntu双系统，最近重装win7系统中途断电，现在进不了ubuntu也进不了windows，安装光盘也运行不了winpe，求解决方法 zz: paypei — 2015-07-18 19:32
<namoamitabuddha> 有谁玩手机的么？cm
<oneju> 好安静哦！！！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34075.html 出国 : 李局长出国归来,有人问:出国有什么感想?李局长说:最大的感想就是外国人特别聪明,连三岁小孩都会说外语。
<namoamitabuddha> 这里有谁玩 cyanogenmod 么？
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • DELL R710安装ubuntu 12.04 server或者14.04利用USC应该选择哪一个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471792 下周要跟服务器R710安装ubuntu server，网上查了一些资料，只能利用USC安装，也就是按F10来安装， 在操作步骤中有一项是选择操作系统的，在选项中并未看
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-19
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 請教conky的日期顯示問題。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471796 我不會使用sed。請問怎麼把week那一行單獨著色，而又不影響下面的顏色。 另外，有一種方法是直接刪掉week行，但是我想知道有沒有不用刪除，就直接修改week那行顏色的方法。 zz: linux1010 — 2015-07-19
<^k^>  ─> 3:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一种奇怪的鸟 : 一次文学考试中有这样一道题: 名词解释:莎翁（莎士比亚的尊称） 有个同学,他是这样作答的:莎翁,一种奇怪的鸟。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问ubuntu怎么关闭粘滞键？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471798 每次按下shift想换成英文，但是他都是先出现一个大写字母再换成中文，太难用了 zz: fusu — 2015-07-19 11:30
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/257.html 军人的需要 : 一位新婚军人写信给他的太太说: 假如能的话,你下礼拜来看我吧。我生理上感到需要,而且也缺钱用,所以请你带一百块来。 Ps:若不能来就寄两百块给我。 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oTaIY0K1AABnknEo_5IAALq-QLyOr4AAGeq754.jpg 这张脸好囧哟
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 时隔五、六年，又打算在新机上搞双系统了，请教诸位几个安装和使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471799 新笔记本过几天就到了，256G SSD + 1T硬盘，上面可以看成一张白纸。 我已经备好了Win8.1和Arch官网7月1号的镜像，准备进行安装了。 过去几年用的电脑
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 记者采访韩湘子 : 记者采访韩湘子:"您对自己的吹萧技术有什么看法?" 韩湘子:"天下无敌,万夫莫开！" 记者笑笑:"女人因你而精彩！"
<chongwish> 大神们，起来high
<chongwish> 问下大神，一般项目的测试数据那里来的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 树莓派上的ubuntu和电脑上的ubuntu操作一样吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471801 如果树莓派2代装了UBUNTU,想要加载为小米wifi,教程如下帖: http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread/index/tid/10260085 在我电脑上的UBUNTU已经成功了,在树莓派上会成功吗?需要其他的操作吗? 另外,这个是A
<^k^>  ─> P的教程,哪位大神可以提供下小米WIFI做无线网卡的教程?? zz: bravoaq — 2015-07-19 17:07
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • dnsmasq配置文件中有判断命令么?DHCPD可以用IF.不知道dnsmasq有没有.急需.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471802 英文不是很好.看说明文档迷迷糊糊的.貌似使用:么? 我在做一个PXE引导程序.需要自动判断客户机是传统BIOS模式还是UEFI模式 如果是传统模式就引导dh
<onlylove> happyaron: 听说现在linksys归贝尔金了？
<onlylove> http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/thread-115200-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 高端路由器推荐（申精）_技术论坛_PCEVA,PC绝对领域,传播真正的电脑知识
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用draftsght2015sp3大家有遇到鼠标在绘图区乱跳，不能控制的现象吗，出了绘图区正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471803 使用draftsght2015sp3大家有遇到鼠标在绘图区乱跳，不能控制的现象吗，出了绘图区正常，哪位有解决办法，系统14.02,64位
<^k^>  ─> ，计算机配置APU7850K，没有独显 zz: hanlif — 2015-07-19 21:41
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 左侧桌面 怎么会空出一格  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479387 如图 zz: lwd1900 — 2016-07-18 6:24
<pity> 最新 apt-get update 总提示 Err http://mirrors.sohu.com trusty/main Sources 404  Not Found [IP: 120.198.231.13 80] 是我被劫持了么？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Welcome to Sohu.com Open Source Mirror Site
<pity> 报 404 的这个 IP 是东莞移动的，莫非是 sohu 镜像源又搞了个 CDN，结果挂了？
<pity> 好吧，我姑且认为是那个 IP 的挂了吧
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 手动修复16.04面板时间的显示错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479388 刚发布的时候，有网友提出这个问题，在面板同时显示星期和日期月份的时候，会出现多出一个“月”字的情况，本来并未在意，这个翻译错误官方应该很快修复的。但是直到最
<^k^>  ─> 新的本地中文包发布，针对该问题也仅仅是修复了一处错误，实在让人捉急。好吧我们自 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 lts，有五笔输入法么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479389 ubuntu12.04 lts 有五笔输入法，不用安装。 这个版本live cd 很方便好用。 其它版本，哪个有五笔输入法？ zz: ublinux — 2016-07-18 9:39
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 代理网络下qtox的PPA源如何受信且能在源中安装 ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479390 qtox的项目主页：github.com中搜索吧，第一个不是你找我，呵呵。 找到的PPA源： https://launchpad.net/~abbat/+archive/ubuntu/tox 在source.list文件中添加后update,结果如下： 选区_001.pn
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oEyIcRERAACDQxO_tMMAALq9QPTl6IAAINb252.jpg 我也来享受享受日光浴
<Walter-4> ...
<Walter-4> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4: 你丫最近跑哪浪去了。
<Walter-4> ooOO_OOoo: 前些天在珠海魅族出差. 这两天在广州嗨
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4: 赞
<Walter-4> chihchun: 大佬, 有没有wapi的spec发给我看看啊?
<chihchun> Walter-4: one moment,
<Walter-4> ooOO_OOoo: 我在找工作. 能涨薪50%的岗位都帮我留意一下哈
<Walter-4> 诶, 阿蛋呢?
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4: 话说，你现在再涨50%的话 的 多少啊。
<chihchun> Walter-4: https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/capwap/current/pdfH3DbOYQjE3.pdf # ISO draft.
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=application/pdf ; 长度=903.05 KiB
<Walter-4> ooOO_OOoo: 我现在4000人仔啊
<chihchun> Walter-4: 你有 WAPI ap 吗？
<Walter-4> chihchun: 竟然可以直接下? 不收费???
<Walter-4> chihchun: 没有啊
<chihchun> Walter-4: 疑，你在广州阿？我周六才从广州回台北
<Walter-4> chihchun: 我现在不在珠海了.
<Walter-4> chihchun: 我周日才到广州.
<chihchun> Walter-4: 当初 WAPI 提交 ISO 规格，被打回来.... 所以这跟最后的业界版本不知道差多少
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4:  人仔 是什么东西。 说人话
<Walter-4> chihchun: 好的...
<Walter-4> chihchun: 多谢, 我先看看咯
<Walter-4> ooOO_OOoo: 人民币
<ooOO_OOoo> Walter-4: 滚！ 那就是 40,000 吧
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席qiao
<onlylove> Walter-4: 你好好的，换啥工作，房贷不供了！
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 拜 love 壕
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席求job
<Walter-4> onlylove: 穷啊.
<Walter-4> onlylove: 尤其是最近知道了很多事情之后
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我司这点工资就都来 ？！
<onlylove> Walter-4: 穷你妹啊，uccu，原来一狗，现在一蛆
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 别闹
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我都闲了半年了，而且你司三番两次的鄙视我
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 。。。
 * onlylove 决定啃明白SICP，去鄙视猫猫China去
<Walter-4> 啃sicp为啥能鄙视猫猫?
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 赞！
<onlylove> 也对哦，人猫猫搞硬件的
<onlylove> 看不起搞软件的
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu三次配置caffe时都会遇到核心崩溃的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479393 装了三台电脑，都是在make runtest 的时候遇到的问题。 我配置caffe用到的是：xubuntu14.04 +cuda7.0+opencv2.4.12+cudnn7.0+mkl+matlab2014a 之前在xubuntu 15.04下安装没有碰到过这种问题。 [ RUN ]
<^k^>  ─> NetUpgradeTest.TestUpgradeV1LayerType F0718 13:49:13.691694 10542 upgrade_proto.cpp:921] Unknown V1LayerParameter la …
<onlylove> thinkpad的edge和那些乱七八糟的新系列什么鬼
<onlylove> 果然只能看WTX
<Walter-4> onlylove: 错了, 只能x1c系列和p系列
<onlylove> Walter-4: p是啥
<onlylove> Walter-4: 啥时候出的P系列
<onlylove> 好吧，标压处理器
<orund> 大家都用啥VPS阿？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • xbmc无法访问ubuntu16.04搭建的nfs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479395 nfs已经配置好了，其他的linux可以直接挂载。 xbmc可以读到路径信息，但是进入提示无法访问。 我怀疑是权限问题，请问有人了解怎么配置吗？ zz: eos — 2016-07-18 15:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • xbmc无法访问ubuntu16.04搭建的nfs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479396 nfs已经配置好了，其他的linux可以直接挂载。 xbmc可以读到路径信息，但是进入提示无法访问。 我怀疑是权限问题，请问有人了解怎么配置吗？ zz: eos — 2016-07-18 15:09
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • compizconfig中怎么设置在同类窗口中切换  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479397 compizconfig中的窗口切换里，怎么设置在同类窗口中切换，就是按alt+`那样，但alt+`没有compizconfig的切换效果，是ubuntu自带的切换效果，不太好看 如符件，没找到同类窗口切换 zz: 雪风FFR3
<^k^>  ─> 1D系 — 2016-07-18 15:42
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 交换机的带宽问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479398 一个宿舍有4台电脑都是通过pppoe拨号上网，每台电脑各有自己的帐号。 入户的带宽是1m bps. 请问，四个用户同时上网，每个用户只能获得 1mbps /4=0.25mbps 的带宽吗？ switch.png zz: whaha — 2016-07-
<^k^>  ─> 18 15:44
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 交换机上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479399 路由器可以拨号上网，交换机不可以拨号上网。 在一个小区宽带的环境中，用户无需使用modem，可以直接插入网线后，直接拨号上网。 现在请问，在这样的小区宽带环境中，使用一个5口的交换机
<CloudFStrife> 好安静
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04使用cisco jabber报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479401 错误如图，已安装wine1.7 123.png jabber卸载重装，还是报这个错 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-07-18 17:39
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 终于使我怀孕 : 有一对夫妇,丈夫是一个著名的妇科医生。 一天,他们俩人一同到超级市场去买东西,人很多。忽然一位中年妇女挤了过来,热烈地吻了他们俩人,然后拉住那位妻子的手,激动又大声地说:"我得让你知道,我是多么地敬仰您的丈夫啊！当别人都失败了的时候,他却成
<^k^>  ─> 功地使我怀了孕！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • [求助]如何切换到用户名密码登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479402 现在的系统登录是系统将有效用户都列出来，然后你点击要登录的用户，提示输入密码登录。这样当用户比较多的时候就会出现很多的用户方块，很不美观。如果能够切换到以前老的版本的登
<^k^>  ─> 录方式，输入用户名和密码登录就好了。现在想问下怎么调回去。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-07-18 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 这个路由条目如何理解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479403 请看这里 http://www.cnblogs.com/zzp28/articles/1746188.html --------------------------------------源码:----------------------------------------------Active Routes: Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 1
<^k^>  ─> 92.168.123.254 192.168.123.88 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.123.254 192.168.123.68 1 127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0. …
<feiyin> ..
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • P-t-P的ip地址是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479405 pppoe上网。 ppp0 Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol inet addr:183.254.138.15 P-t-P:183.254.128.1 Mask:255.255.255.255 UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1 RX packets:175498 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:
<^k^>  ─> 179098 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 RX bytes:155152446 (147.9 MiB) TX bytes:2009 …
<rocketorbit> hi
<ubrl> rocketorbit:点点点.  23:14
<rocketorbit> 有人吗
<ubrl> rocketorbit:点点点.  23:14
<rocketorbit> 什么啊
<rocketorbit> 呵呵
<rocketorbit> 现在都用qq啊
<rocketorbit> 来试试以前的东西
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 遇到未知错误，无法软件更新了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479407 2016-07-19 07-21-51屏幕截图.png遇到未知错误，无法软件更新了 ，具体如图 zz: 木头和丫头 — 2016-07-19 7:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 文件地址问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479408 就是其他分区，比如娱乐，软件，如果要在命令行对里面的文件进行操作，具体地址是什么，怎么看？ zz: 木头和丫头 — 2016-07-19 7:47
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-19
<Guest76262> time
 * OT_iux 小心蠕动路过
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新建一个用户mz001,然后su提示can not execute mz001:no such file or  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479410 情况大概是这样： 我新建了一个用户：mz001 然后再设置一个密码：mz001 然后当我在另外一个账户下su的时候，提示：can not execute mz001:no such file or directory. 请问这是
<^k^>  ─> 什么原因？怎么解决？谁能给解释一下？ zz: miles010 — 2016-07-19 10:33
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新建一个用户mz001,然后su提示can not execute mz001:no such file or  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479411 情况大概是这样： 我新建了一个用户：mz001 然后再设置一个密码：mz001 然后当我在另外一个账户下su的时候，提示：can not execute mz001:no such file or directory. 请问这是什
<^k^>  ─> 么原因？怎么解决？谁能给解释一下？ zz: miles010 — 2016-07-19 10:34
<liuxc> cls
<PinoCao> 这里一般都啥时候聊天？？
<OT_iux> 并不知道
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • caffe 第二次运行matlab接口时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479413 昨天编译好了matcaffe接口之后在matlab上跑了一下demo里的classification_demo.m文件，最后运行正常。 第二次在demo文件夹下新建了一个.m文件，其内容是在classification_demo.m内容基础上改动了一下。
<^k^>  ─> 最后运行的时候，matlab崩溃， 想问下有没有办法修复。 如下： --------------------------------- …
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  13:15
<yunfan> test
<ubrl> yunfan:点点点.  13:16
<harajuku> roylez: 渣渣
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox虚拟机界面莫名其妙就死了是怎么回事?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479417 VirtualBox虚拟机界面莫名其妙就死了是怎么回事? 界面是GUI界面,命令行界面没试过有无响应 是整个GUI界面都死,虚拟机内外都的界面都死. 但X的其它程序正常. zz: 科学之子
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-07-19 13:57
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于ubuntu系统备份和恢复的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479418 最近想把系统迁移到另外一个虚拟机上，系统是ubuntu14.04.因为有些配置不想动，所以想使用类似于ghost的方案，查了些资料以后发现都存在一个问题，就是原有硬盘是1TB的，但是实
<orund> 有什么靠谱的项目做做？网游？
<oddoes> 谁有手游游戏代码的？
<iMadper> \u: 在.
<iMadper> \u: 你们之前搞得wechat的协议, 能发送语音嘛?
<\u> iMadper: 不能，网页版不支持发送语音……但能收到对方发送的 .mp3 语音链接
<iMadper> \u: json格式, 里面包含连接之类的东西?
<iMadper> \u: 自己拼json数据, 能形成一个语音嘛?
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/7b/47da61737cdeb6c1b01505141b804cd991efd5.jpg
<iMadper> \u: 这个不是你的raw data了啊 是你们处理过之后的....
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/71/aadfcb53e52e065c51f34291b4652b7276f3a3.jpg
<iMadper> \u: 只能接收是吧?
<\u> 只能发送这些类型
<iMadper> \u: 好的.
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/84/0c86c94265855f6a452bd3b89d5a6349dbc10c.jpg
<\u> 接受可以这些类型
<iMadper> \u: 明白.
<iMadper> \u: 所以如果想发语音, 要去抓手机app的包..
<\u> 支持一下 https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.weechat/python/autoload/pastebin.py
<\u> 是的，或者找个 audiobin ...
<iMadper> \u: 支持一下? 你是说star一下?
<iMadper> \u: audiobin是啥?
<iMadper> \u: 哦哦... 理解了...
<\u> 推荐一下这个插件，这样发送 pastebin/imagebin 很方便
<\u> audio pastebin ....假设有这么个东西的话
<iMadper> \u: 然后发链接过去?
<\u> 嗯。但现在微信打开链接似乎很艰难
<iMadper> \u: 是啊, 还要重新打开一个页面
<iMadper> \u: 还会让你确认这个页面安全
<iMadper> \u: 体验太差
<\u> 微信内置浏览器打开这个似乎是空白页没有音频
<iMadper> \u: 额... 那更不合适了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu硬盘空间的扩展与压缩  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479420 我这边的需求是这样的，ubuntu系统分三个去，/root、swap、/home，如果我要改变root或者home的分区大小，比如之前的root是10G，若改成20G，安装系统时，format就会挑上勾，home分区亦是如此。 这是不是
<^k^>  ─> 说明，只要改变分区的大小，系统都会自动的进行格式化？能不能像windows一样，可以通 …
<iMadper> \u: 现有的, 群聊里面转发别人语音的bot, 估计都是截图 + orc + 虚拟按键点击来转发?
<\u> orc是什么
<iMadper> \u: ocr...
<quinnnuaa> anyone?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu时点击安装就是出现显示器无信号，感觉像卡死了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479422 安装Ubuntu时点击安装就是出现显示器无信号，感觉像卡死了，一直没有信号 zz: coates — 2016-07-19 17:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给妻子刷牙 : 甲:听说你每天都给妻子刷牙。乙:可我并不是怕她才这么做,这么做是讲条件的。甲:什么条件?乙:我给她刷牙,她就必须借假牙给我吃饭。   
<tangose> zhongwen?
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ARM创始人：被软银收购是英国科技业的悲哀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479423 ARM创始人：被软银收购是英国科技业的悲哀 网易科技讯7月19日消息，据BBC报道，ARM创始人赫尔曼·豪瑟（Hermann Hauser）表示，ARM即将卖给日本科技巨头软银，“是英国科技业的悲哀
<^k^>  ─> ”。 豪瑟表示，他对于昨天公布的ARM被以240亿英镑（约合320亿美元）收购的消息感到“ …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ARM创始人：被软银收购是英国科技业的悲哀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479424 ARM创始人：被软银收购是英国科技业的悲哀 网易科技讯7月19日消息，据BBC报道，ARM创始人赫尔曼·豪瑟（Hermann Hauser）表示，ARM即将卖给日本科技巨头软银，“是英国科技业的悲哀
<^k^>  ─> ”。 豪瑟表示，他对于昨天公布的ARM被以240亿英镑（约合320亿美元）收购的消息感到“ …
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-20
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox如何允许虚拟机声音输出但禁止实机麦克风输入到虚拟机?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479425 VirtualBox如何允许虚拟机声音输出但禁止实机麦克风输入到虚拟机? 这里指的不是虚拟机内的系统将麦克风设置静音 而是虚拟机内的系统根本就获取不到
<^k^>  ─> 麦克风输入,但实机却可以 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-07-20 8:55
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 软件path设置问题，谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479426 如我下载一个软件xxx，放到/usr/local/下面，可以执行的命令在/usr/local/xxx/bin下面 修改/etc/profile,添加路径，终端下运行export能看到path添加成功，能看到/usr/local/xxx/bin 然后在终端下可以运行xxx，
<^k^>  ─> 如果使用sudo xxx却说找不到，我想知道sudo xxx去哪里找？ 谢谢 zz: junecl — 2016-07-20 10:54
 * harajuku 外卖不送餐了今天......
<\u> 可以赛艇
<harajuku> \u: 没有舟啊
<\u> harajuku: 按E可赛艇
<harajuku> ... 暴力
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：vmware workstation 无法打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479428 会提示：Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded. 是因为系统内核升级的原因吗？ 系统提示要不要从15.04升级到15.10, 如果升级了这个问题是不
<^k^>  ─> 是就解决了呢？ 第一次发贴，求助各位大神。 zz: monkeyfly — 2016-07-20 11:25
<ph4nt0mer> :-(
<KAO> ／3
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 联邦调查局 :     联邦调查局给探员A寄去一个恐怖分子六张不同装束的照片,并下令在两周之内完成任务。一周以后,A密电汇报:照片收悉,当场击毙拒捕四人,全力追踪在逃两人。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我没看懂,我没看懂…… : "听说末日是真的,我解脱了。" "你姐真豪放……"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：如何更改默认连接eth0为wlan0？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479431 我的eth0（有线连接1）连内网，wlan0（FlashBaby）连无线路由器。插上有线后，就上不去网，因为是内网。怎么把这个wlan0（FlashBaby）设为默认？ 谢谢！！！！ zz: flash789 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-07-20 15:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu怎么不通过终端执行文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479432 我安装了matlab，只能从终端输入matlab运行 但是我不想：运行matlab的时候还要附带一个黑框 如果我直接点matlab，ubuntu会用gedit打开， 我试着运行matlab之后，将其锁定到启动器，但是锁定滞
<^k^>  ─> 后的程序打开只是一闪而过， 谢谢（ubuntu15.10 32位，matlab2015b） zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-20 1 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu下的matlab字体不平滑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479433 ubuntu15（64位的）matlab2015b（64位） 安装上可以启动，但是界面比较丑，就是字体不平滑，其他软件界面的字体也是这样 有什么办法解决（不会贴图） 谢谢 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-20 17:34
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • WINEHQ 1.9.13 官方版編譯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479434 安裝依賴 Code: sudo apt-get install fakeroot debhelper dh-autoreconf libxi-dev libxt-dev libxmu-dev libx11-dev libxext-dev libxrandr-dev libxcursor-dev libxrender-dev libxkbfile-dev libxxf86vm-dev libxxf86dga-dev libxinerama-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa
<^k^>  ─> -dev libxcomposite-dev libxml-simple-perl lzma flex bison quilt gettext oss4-dev sharutils pkg-config dctrl-tools khr …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get update --fix-missing命令之后，能不能干净利索地？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479435 ...................... W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-min W: Ignoring Provide
<^k^>  ─> s line with DepCompareOp for package python3-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for pac …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get update --fix-missing命令之后，能不能干净利索地？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479436 ...................... W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-min W: Ignoring Provide
<^k^>  ─> s line with DepCompareOp for package python3-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for pac …
<Guest69908> 大家好
<ubrl> Guest69908:点点点.  21:46
<Guest69908> 我用得是hexchat
<Guest69908> 为什么 我的昵称是guest69908
<Guest69908> 而不是我设定的内容呢？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get dist-upgrade命令之后，能不能干净利索地？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479437 ...................... W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-min W: Ignoring Provides line w
<^k^>  ─> ith DepCompareOp for package python3-cffi-backend-api-max W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package pyt …
<successfully> 还是自己改名字 吧
<successfully> 呵
<successfully> 大家还有没有好的中文开发者交流频道推荐一下吧
<successfully> 我只知道一个ubuntu-cn
<successfully> 最近ubuntu中文论坛发帖子的时候，总是提示forum.ubuntu.org.cn网页无法正常动作
<successfully> 而事实上帖子其实已经发表成功了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何访问我的内网 wordpress?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479439 网络很简单,pppoe 拨号上网。 家里的计算机上搭建了 wordpress ,127.0.0.1/wp 可以访问（端口是 80 ，没有做任何修改）。 我希望在外网中可以访问到它。 如果通过路由器+pppoe 拨号，可以
<^k^>  ─> 这样解决，下面的方法测试成功了。 1.获取网络参数 ifconfig 192.168.1.100 本机的 ip 192.168.1. …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助 win7下安装Ubuntu16.04LTS启动Ubuntu时黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479440 我的本是asus k53tk 在win7下用U盘装了个Ubuntu16.0.4.然后进入win7 用easyBCD设置了启动项，开机选择Ubuntu后，会出现选择进入Ubuntu系统或者Ubuntu系统高级选项，然后选择Ubuntu系统后，
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教系统安装后无法启动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479442 ubuntu和xubuntu在我的老笔记本上都能正常运行。因为机器配置比较低，想尽量使用轻一点的系统，但是Lubuntu 16.04 LTS顺利安装后重启，停在clean那里不能进入系统。 zz: 沉沦的菩提 — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 7-21 10:22
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu 16.04 LTS顺利安装后，启动卡在clean那里。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479443 Lubuntu 16.04 LTS顺利安装后，启动卡在clean那里。就是据说是bug的那一行字符，然后就没有然后了。老机器是索尼TX36C笔记本。安装Ubuntu和Xubuntu都顺利使用，支持良好。只是因为
<^k^>  ─> 机器太慢，才想更轻量化一点。 zz: 沉沦的菩提 — 2016-07-21 10:39
<iMadper`> \u: 有现成的 微信 <=-=> irc方案没?
<\u> iMadper`: irc client/irc server?
<iMadper`> \u: client
<\u> iMadper`: https://github.com/tuna/fishroom
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - tuna/fishroom: Message forwarding for multiple IM protocols
<iMadper`> \u: 我想用微信收发公司的irc消息
<\u> 不对好像不能用……
<\u> 个人用的话 wechatircd
<\u> irc server，即
<\u> 近日wx.qq.com断开连接频率增大了
<iMadper`> 昂...
<iMadper`> \u: 不好办
<iMadper`> \u: 主要是, ios没有好用的irc客户端....
<iMadper`> \u: 不然我就不折腾了
<\u> 我就是 weechat 包揽 bitlbee(twitter,facebook) qq(webqqircd) wechat(wechatircd) slack(official irc gateway) telegram(telegramircd)
<\u> iMadper`: 我就不考虑iOS，不能让干活占据使用手机的自由事件
<\u> 时间
<iMadper`> \u
<iMadper`> \u: 恩...
<vpalm> 大家好
<ubrl> vpalm:点点点.  12:28
 * iMadper` 求double
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 睡着了 : 儿子不想睡觉,爸爸坐在他的床头开始给他讲故事。一个小时、两个小时 过去了,房间里一片寂静。这时妈妈打开房门问: "他睡着了吗?" "睡着了,妈妈。"儿子小声回答说
<xdxd> 这是个机器人么。。。
<pity> 请教个问题，我在 Ubuntu 14.04 宿主机上用 attach-interface 给 kvm 虚拟机添加一块网卡后整个宿主机上所有虚拟机操作和网络有关的命令都会特别慢，有人遇到过这个问题么？
<pity> 同台宿主机上其它虚拟机都受到了影响，系统负载很低，但网络非常慢
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • vsftpd编码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479444 FTP搭建好后，传输工具看到linux中的中文目录是乱码，传入的文件目录显示正常。在linux中看传入文件目录是乱码，系统本身目录显示正常 zz: 289983716 — 2016-07-21 14:03
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何创造ap热点？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479445 新买的无线usb网卡， lsusb Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n iw list Supported interface modes: * IBSS * managed * AP * AP/VLAN * monitor * mesh point * P2P-client * P2P-GO 下面我准备将它做成
<^k^>  ─> 无线热点。 本地网络环境：pppoe拨号上网，eth0 板载网卡，wlan0 usb无线网卡。 思路：将eth …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • winehq 1.9.4 中文亂碼處理範例  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479446 範例: Arch Linux 繁中 wine 安裝完成後執行 $ winecfg 存取路徑出現亂碼. wine 無法存取 linux UTF-8 編碼的中文目錄或文件. 首先把系統改為英文介面 $ rm -r ~/.wine $ sudo su # echo en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8 > /etc/locale.gen
<^k^>  ─> # locale-gen 重登 現在系統應該是英文語系介面. 然後現在再改回中文介面 $ sudo su # echo zh_T …
<wangyao> cn
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不是我吐的 : 小王第一次坐飞机晕机了,乘务员小姐给了他一个塑料袋,并嘱咐他:"先生,请您将呕吐物吐在塑料袋里,我会过来取走的。"过了会,乘务员小姐来取塑料袋,看到机舱里到处都是呕吐物,质问道:"先生,我不是给你塑料袋了嘛！ "小王满腹委屈地说:"我看塑料袋
<^k^>  ─> 装不下了,就喝了一口,然后他们就吐啦,不是我吐的呀！！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这个硬盘可以调整分区吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479449 这是一部Dell笔记本电脑，原装win7系统，后来加装了双系统ubuntu16.04. 现在发现win7的D盘（sda5）不够用，所以想在相邻2个分区调整部分空间给D盘。 使用gparteda发现D盘有警告信息。 2016-07-20A
<^k^>  ─> .png 2016-07-20B.png 后来退出gparted,在文件管理器里，加载D盘，再打开gparted 原来D盘的警告信 …
<quanwei> 第一次登陆，大家多多指教
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • linux上怎么用键盘输入EOF？？(ctrl-D和ctrl-Z都不行呀)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479458 linux上怎么用键盘输入EOF？ 我试过ctrl-D 和ctrl-Z都不行阿 Code: #include<stdio.h> #include<string.h> int main() {    char c;    int space=0,table=0,enter=0;    printf("please enter something\n");    scanf
<tangose> 提问的智慧的网址怎么链接到雅安上去了？
<tangose> 链接不对的话，删掉啊
<hrzhu> 感覺應該是這裏疏於管理
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tangose> hrzhu: 有人管理吗？
<tangose> ^k^: 是的
<tangose> flash player 最新版怎么安装？
<tangose> 你们用什么浏览器看优酷的视频的？
<alexxey> google-chrome
<tangose> alexxey: 准备装个flash官网的插件看看
<tangose> 国外的网站+下载就是有点慢
<alexxey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Chromium/Getting-Flash - Ubuntu Wiki
<alexxey> 添加 Canonical Partners 软件源, 安装 adobe-flashplugin
<tangose> 开源的chromium不支持更新的吧？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mjWIKujNAAFA91X-dKUAALrCANFodMAAUEP498.jpg 女人不仅仅关注肌肉
<Atomic_dzip>  /topic
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox如何查看同一网址的不同访问记录?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479460 Firefox如何查看同一网址的不同访问记录? 比如同一个URL访问了多次 但历史记录只有一个计数器?如何查看在什么时间(多次)访问过某网址? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-07-22 5:35
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-22
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 請各位幫忙指點，為何LibreOffice界面始終是英文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479461 Kubuntu 16.04, LibreOffice 5.1.4.2。 各位幫忙看下，我已經設置了中文，為何界面始終是英文？ zz: 行走之間 — 2016-07-22 9:05
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479462 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用t
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479463 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用t
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479464 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用t
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479465 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用t
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479467 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用
<^k^>  ─> tweak设置了一下，之后发现tweak没有恢复默认的选项 卸载numix，tweak，之后主题还是很难看 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479469 开机之后是纯黑的背景，从系统设置里面更换壁纸不管用，鼠标右键在桌面上无效，其他地方可以， 怀疑是cairo-dock，tweak的问题， ubuntu15,64位，之前没事，想改主题 安装了cairo-dock，numix，tweak， 用
<^k^>  ─> tweak设置了一下，之后发现tweak没有恢复默认的选项 卸载numix，tweak，之后主题还是很难看 …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 安装GDAL有错误，本人菜鸟，还请帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479470 安装GDAL的时候有错误，我感觉是缺了什么数据库一类的。。。给个解决方案，本人刚接触ubuntu系统，谢谢！ In file included from gifdataset.cpp:36:0: /usr/include/gif_lib.h:129:14: note: previous declaratio
<^k^>  ─> n 'GifFileType* EGifOpen(void*, OutputFunc, int*)'  GifFileType *EGifOpen(void *userPtr, OutputFunc writeFunc, int * …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问Ubuntu16.04如何升级到Ubuntu16.04.1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479479 今天看新闻说Ubuntu16.04.1已经发布，自己装的系统是Ubuntu16.04，请问如何直接升级到Ubuntu16.04.1? zz: alex4321 — 2016-07-22 10:55
<pity> “系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法显示壁纸” 发这个贴的人要疯，6 连发啊
<onlylove> 不是，是论坛卡了
<onlylove> 6连很正常
<pity> onlylove: 卡出 6 个条目来……
<onlylove> pity: 这有啥稀奇，第一次点发帖，5xx实际发出去了，然后提示，你要不要重发？然后点重发，然后又失败，要不要再来一次？好，再来
<pity> onlylove: 不错，很执着
<onlylove> pity: 这时候我出错一般都是重新开个页面登录一下看下有没有发出去
<onlylove> pity: 然而新手并不知道可以这样
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64 私人打包版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479480 object Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64 私人打包版 ========================= 作者：zrqlx126 邮箱：zrqlx126@sohu.com 日期：2016年7月21日 版本：1.1-xenial 打包进度如下： 7月15日　收集新软件包、测试本地软件源及各
<pity> onlylove: 嗯
<pity> 请教个问题，Linux 如何禁止指定用户运行特定的命令？比如要禁止普通用户 sam 运行 ifconfig 命令？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • udev如何检测连接的SSID  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479482 我有一个家用NAS，希望可以让udev探测，如果连接到了家用wifi上，就自动挂载NAS上的几个分区，否则就不动。该如何写udev规则，望达人指点。 另，如果有其他方式可以做到这个，也请不
<^k^>  ─> 吝赐教。 zz: smartliu — 2016-07-22 13:35
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34351.html 真聪明 : 某男甲的妻子在产房生产,男甲焦急地等在门口,突然听到哇哇的小孩哭声响起,护士探出头来说:大喜,你老婆一切顺利。生了啥?护士说:你猜猜。男孩。不对,再猜。女孩。护士说:真聪明,两下可猜对了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 切换到文字界面，怎么按f7+ctrl+atl回不来了，ubuntu16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479484 切换到文字界面，怎么按f7+ctrl+atl回不来了，ubuntu16.04. 以前的版本不是这样，对吗？ zz: jinhongchao@gmail.com — 2016-07-22 16:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 「求帮助」中文系统下拼音输入法以外如何追加日语输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479485 初学菜鸟 中文系统下拼音输入法以外如何追加日语输入法啊？请各位大师指点 zz: keisei — 2016-07-22 16:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 切换到文字界面，怎么按f7+ctrl+atl回不来了，ubuntu16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479486 切换到文字界面，怎么按f7+ctrl+atl回不来了，ubuntu16.04. 以前的版本不是这样，对吗？ zz: jinhongchao@gmail.com — 2016-07-22 16:31
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • udev如何检测连接的SSID  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479487 我有一个家用NAS，希望可以让udev探测，如果连接到了家用wifi上，就自动挂载NAS上的几个分区，否则就不动。该如何写udev规则，望达人指点。 另，如果有其他方式可以做到这个，也请不
<^k^>  ─> 吝赐教。 zz: smartliu — 2016-07-22 17:41
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 怎么更新wine  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479488 ubuntu15.10，现在安装的是wine1.6.2， sudo apt-get update,总是有一些是404，有一些无法下载，换了很多源都不行，（还有我的服务器列表没有163的，这是为什么？） sudo apt-get upgrade,显示没有可更新的软件 怎么才能更
<^k^>  ─> 新到最新的wine啊？谢谢！ 附件是ppa zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-22 17:45
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • DHCPDISCOVER(wlan0)no address available  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479489 我被这个wlan0折腾的不轻，可能ap热点没有建立起来，和这个有关。 我准备用一个usb的无线网卡，芯片是9271 Atheros ，建立wifi热点。 lsusb Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communication
<^k^>  ─> s, Inc. AR9271 802.11n 这个 9271 Atheros 的mac是`00:1a:8c:30:08:b1`. 我的安卓手机的mac是 f0:79:59:cb:d8:e …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tangose> how to add  all the file in current dir a word like "d" ?
<tangose> how to make this in command line?
<alexxey> tangose, speak proper English or use Chinese
<tangose> alexxey: fcitx cannot work
<tangose> wo yong pingyin ba.
<alexxey> HaoBa
<tangose> 怎么样ba目录xia de 文件名批量修改,  jia ".d"
<alexxey> for f in *; do mv "$f" "$f.d"; done
<alexxey> 先测试好再实际运行
<tangose> ok
<tangose> alexxey: 有用,但是 怎么 去掉所有".d"?
<tangose> alexxey: 正则表达式?
<alexxey> for f in *.d; do mv "$f" "${f%.d}"; done
<alexxey> 文件名里有空格可能会有问题？
<alexxey> 好像没问题
<alexxey> xfce4 中 Thunar 的批量重命名好用
<tangose> alexxey: great
<alexxey> 以前那些网页云输入法都找不到了
<tangose> alexxey: jia le sudo hou xian shi cuo wu,[ bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do' ]
<tangose> alexxey:  sudo cannot add to the front of the command line?
<alexxey> 若需要提权 最好用 sudo su 或 su 直接进入 root
<alexxey> 或者 sudo bash -c 'for f in *; do mv "$f" "$f.d"; done'
<alexxey> 里面用了双引号，外层需要用单引号
<alexxey> 如果外层也用双引号，内层的双引号需要转义
<alexxey> 但内层需要用双引号，不能换成单引号
<tangose> alexxey: yi jing hao le
<tangose> alexxey: thank u
<tangose> alexxey: guo hui er ,ba APT Software Source geng huan yi xia.
<tangose> remove and reinstall Fcitx.
<alexxey> tangose, 看看 im-config fcitx-frontend-all 装了没
<tangose> APT upgrade neng bu neng zhong tu ting zhi?
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • qtox on ubuntu 14.04 无法使用fcitx输入法。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479491 前景 ：qtox 相当不错的软件，但是在14.04上就从来没有使用上fcitx输入法，并且我还没有别的输入法，所以我只能使用utox这个软件，但是它的体验并没有前者好。 软件的项目地址，
<tangose> Fcitx can work  on my computer yesterday,so I decide to reinstall it.
<tangose> 739 softwares need to upgrade , it is too long, can I break it?
<alexxey> 别终止
<alexxey> 中断后 dpkg 的 status 文件可能会变脏
<tangose> ok,I see
<toxsync> (quininer) ping
<toxsync> (yatseni) pong
<toxsync> (quininer) ping
<quininer> pong
<toxsync> (Sandy) archlinux-cn没了？
<toxsync> (quininer) Sandy: 没了
<toxsync> (Sandy) 额
<toxsync> (Sandy) 现在怎么还有两个群了？
<toxsync> (Sandy) linux-cn ubuntu-cn
<toxsync> (quininer) 嗯，两个频道
<toxsync> (Sandy) 哪个是主群？
<toxsync> (Sandy) 我arch怎么办
<toxsync> (quininer) 都是
<toxsync> (yatseni) 一一对应
<at> echo a/me
 * at 
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • evernote,百度云等客户端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479506 ubuntu下有没有可以使用的软件的客户端啊,这几个软件属于不用就会死系列: 1.evernote 2.百度云 3.微信桌面客户端 4.马克飞象 目前微信和马克飞象用的是chrome的app 另外俩暂时还没找到合适的客户端
<^k^>  ─> . 各位有啥推荐的没. zz: the_catcher — 2016-07-23 1:47
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-23
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 日对旧说 : 日对旧说:日子得往前过呀,怎能天天沉浸在过去的不愉快中而不能自拔呢！
<oy> ^_^
<toxsync> (quininer)  😗
<toxsync> (quininer) 总感觉不是笑话
<toxsync> (yatseni) what?
<toxsync> (quininer)  😗 为什么 ubuntu-cn 频道那么冷清呢
<toxsync> (yatseni) 炸出来
<toxsync> (yatseni) toxtun看youtube还是挺爽的
<toxsync> (quininer) yatseni: 好棒
<toxsync> (yatseni) 快来使用
 * toxsync (quininer) 使用 ssh
<toxsync> (yatseni)  😵 太原始了
<toxsync> (quininer) 并不，安全稳定又好用
<toxsync> (yatseni) 不能算稳定吧。你看我这经常直连VPS都ping不能的情况下，用toxtun依然能看youtube
<toxsync> (yatseni) * 不通
<toxsync> (quininer)  😗 Tox 大法好啊
<toxsync> (yatseni) 而且出口还在ping不通的VPS上
<toxsync> (quininer) outlook 把微软自己的邮件分到垃圾邮件里了……
<toxsync> (yatseni) 分类做的挺棒
<toxsync> (quininer)  😓
<toxsync> (yatseni)  web outlook吧?
<toxsync> (quininer) 嗯
<toxsync> (yatseni) 吓有跳，还以为出linux版本了
<toxsync> (quininer)  😓
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 各位大神求教，apt-get undate 报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479509 电脑 win10，acer牌的。ubuntu是16.04版的 用sudo apt-get update 保留错误。。。 已下载 96.8 kB，耗时 2秒 (41.2 kB/s) 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 E: 无法下载 http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian/dists/st ... tion-zh
<^k^>  ─> _CN BZ2_bzread: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.sohu.com_debian_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-zh%5fCN.bz2 读 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有熟悉darktable的？相当于linux下面的lightroom吧，感觉速度有点慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479510 我在win 7下面用lightroom导入图片，然后修改照片，切换照片，速度还行。在mint 18下面，darktable 2.03，感觉速度挺慢的 I5-2490/8GB/240GB SSD 是
<^k^>  ─> 软件效率问题还是其他设置问题？ zz: arbor — 2016-07-23 11:23
<tangose> I install one software though APT.How can I find the files released in software installing ?
<iMadper> tangose: dpkg -L $package_name
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • centos pptpd 配置错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479511 我使用vpn_centos6.sh 安装pptpd。安装完后在win7客户端上能够连接上vpn，但是浏览器上不了网。 1）我先是开启了pptpd的debug模式 编辑/etc/pptpd.conf,将debug前的# 去掉 编辑/etc/ppp/options.pptpd,将debug; dump前的# 去
<^k^>  ─> 掉 再执行 service pptpd restart 2)pptp日志与系统日志分离 编辑/etc/rsyslog.conf daemon.* /var/log/ppt …
<tangose> ChanServ: j
<tangose> clear
<shaojiatong> 有人出来聊天？
<kitech> 聊啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没时间 : 丈夫:"你跟谁在门口站着谈了三个多钟头?"妻子:"邻居张太太。"丈夫:"怎么不请人家进来坐坐?"妻子:"她说没有时间。"
<utox0nhome> 大家好
<ubrl> utox0nhome:点点点.  16:00
<utox0nhome> 谁在ubuntu 中文论坛中的名字叫vickycq   请问他在么？
<utox0nhome> 现在  有问题请教
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16.04 yum 安装后提示glibc not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479512 闲的用sudo apt-get install yum 之后 用yum -i 安装了个软件 然后好多命令都提示glibc 版本xxx not found 重启下系统就再也进不去了 怎么办? zz: cupido86 — 2016-07-23 15:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2326.html 兆头不好 : 一位数学家测定完阿波罗13号从宇宙返回地球轨道的数据后,便开车回家。汽车开到城郊时,他发现迷了路,他不得不向路边的行人问路,费了好大劲才回到家里。正在念小学的儿子听他讲完这件事后,说:"爸爸,幸好在空间的那
<^k^>  ─> 些宇航员还不知道这件事！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么我选择mint  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479513 为什么要在Ubuntu中文论坛里面发这个帖子？ 一是mint没有中文论坛，二是希望Ubuntu能吸取一些其他版本的成功经验，能够真正的注重用户体验，毕竟不是人人都是程序员（当然这里讨论的内容都是针对
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Kali Linux 半自動安裝腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479514 Kali Linux 半自動安裝腳本 GTK-3.0 3.20 下載腳本 $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... -v1.tar.gz 解壓縮進到「kali-inst-script」目錄 $ tar -zxvf kali-inst-script-v1.tar.gz $ sudo su # cd kali-inst-script-v1 ==========
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o9aIA6C1AABKuI_rVLwAALrKwOpB8sAAErQ212.jpg 有沟必火,让你们看看什么是事业线
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ssh登陆远程服务器后PS1显示不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479516 正常情况下SSH到远程服务器后PS1应该是user@host:path$这种格式，但是我ssh登陆到远端后只显示一个$，没有user@host:path这几部分，并且方向键无法使用，只有手动su username之后才能恢复正
<^k^>  ─> 常，请问是服务器端的设置问题吗？ zz: yhvicey — 2016-07-24 13:43
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox无法启动debian，apt无法下载virtualbox-dbg????????  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479517 virtual-box显示no bootable mideum found apt下载virtualbox-dbg 显示:有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 删除了 Chromium beta 的 PPA 源，但是软件中心里还是显示“第三方”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479518 我在 Luanchpad 上查找到 Chromium beta 的一个源，并从 Ubuntu 软件中安装； 然后又在 Ubuntu 软件 中删除了该源，并删除了安装的 Chromium beta。 然后重新安装 C
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于cairo-dock的桌面切换器插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479519 这个桌面切换器插件，切换不同桌面的时候有没有快捷键啊， 另外这个插件，可不可以办到不同的桌面不同的dock，不同的壁纸。。。。 如果可以的话，求设置，谢谢。 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-24
<^k^>  ─> 19:54
<MaDuSamurai1> hi
<ubrl> MaDuSamurai1:点点点.  23:19
<MaDuSamurai1> hi
<ubrl> MaDuSamurai1:点点点.  23:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • VM虚拟机无法安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479524 使用WM虚拟机安装安装界面很小，到了分区的时候根本无法点击下一步 用VM自带的简易安装却是英文版的 百度了下说是要安装vmtools，但是我尝试了多次，在没装好系统之前无法安装这个工具 求
<^k^>  ─> 解决方案 zz: tigerfans — 2016-07-24 23:54
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 锁屏后无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484595 图形界面锁屏后，经常出现没有密码输入框的情况，右上角也没有按钮。用CTRL+ALT+FX进命令行模式，也看不到命令提示符，像是被卡住了。 因为工作关系，用virtualbox装了一个win7的虚拟机，而且基本是处于
<^k^>  ─> 打开状态。 这种情况在14.04就出现了，但是其他同事的电脑都没有这种情况。求高手帮忙 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 不小心把 apt 连带删了，这个命令属于哪个包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484596 搜出来好多结果都是apt-get一类的结果，偷懒问下 统计信息: 发表于 由 sluding — 2017-07-17 11:39
<outubuntu2222> test
<outubuntu2222> 有人吗？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 请教：如何把ubuntu 17.10默认的gnome环境换成unity，我喜欢unity  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484597 如题，先谢过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YUCHINGLIU — 2017-07-17 12:46
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • TP-LINK TL-WDN5200 usb无线网卡ubuntu下安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484598 刚买了一个TP-LINK TL-WDN5200 usb上网卡，发现没有Ubuntu的驱动， 于是在网页上http://download.csdn.net/detail/u010245383/8466021 下载了驱动 然而make时需要联网下载安装包，台式机本
<^k^>  ─> 身就连不上网，希望买个无线网卡能连wifi, 这不就成了无线循环？bug了？ 统计信息: 发表 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 请教：如何把ubuntu 17.10默认的gnome环境换成unity，我喜欢unity  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484600 如题，先谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YUCHINGLIU — 2017-07-17 15:39
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 开源笔顺输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484603 开源笔顺输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 yq-ysy — 2017-07-17 17:17
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • for能够使用数组来定义变量么吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484605 如题， 刚刚写了一个脚本， 我自己没有找到任何的问题， 但是机器就是不按照预定的方式运行。 for i in [1,100] do echo $i done 预定的结果是从1到100, 但是返回的其实是 [1,100] 这个令我很奇怪。
<^k^>  ─> 谁知道这个是怎么回事？ 目前这个脚本已被我改装成 for ((i=1;i<=100;i++)) do echo $i done 并且 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • for能够使用数组来定义变量么吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484606 如题， 刚刚写了一个脚本， 我自己没有找到任何的问题， 但是机器就是不按照预定的方式运行。 for i in [1,100] do echo $i done 预定的结果是从1到100, 但是返回的其实是 [1,100] 这个令我很奇怪。
<^k^>  ─> 谁知道这个是怎么回事？ 目前这个脚本已被我改装成 for ((i=1;i<=100;i++)) do echo $i done 并且 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 这个if语句怎么无法比较数字大小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484607 如题， 一个很简单的if判断语句， 但是就是不成。 不知道哪里出问题了。 语句如下： for ((i=1;i<=10;i++)) do if $i=1 echo $i time then echo $i times fi done 返回如下，真稀奇： bash: 1=1: 未找到命令 1 tim
<^k^>  ─> e 1 times bash: 2=1: 未找到命令 2 time 2 times bash: 3=1: 未找到命令 3 time 3 times bash: 4=1: 未找到命 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-18
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • awk的pattern是shell变量,变量扩展完是一个包含特殊字符的内容该怎么办?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484610 awk的pattern是shell变量,变量扩展完是一个包含特殊字符的内容该怎么办? 例如: Code: root@debian:~# losetup |awk "/${loopfile}/ {\$1}" awk: cmd. line:1: //home/username/swap_test/
<^k^>  ─> {$1} awk: cmd. line:1:                            ^ syntax error root@debian:~# 统计信息: 发表于 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7685.html 一个基督徒的心愿 : 信徒:"万能的上帝啊,一万世纪对您来说是多长呢?" 上帝:"几乎是一秒钟。" 信徒:"那么10亿元钱呢?" 上帝:"不过是一分钱。" 信徒:"哦,慈悲的上帝啊,那就请您给我一分钱吧。" 上帝:"过一秒钟。"           
<^k^>  ─>           
<iMadper> .
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 添加vlan时报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484611 两张网卡，给其中一个网卡添加vlan时报错File exists， 但是ls只有config文件而已 root:/proc/net/vlan# vconfig add enx000ec6c2a21c 45 ERROR: trying to add VLAN #45 to IF -:enx000ec6c2a21c:- error: File exists root:~# ls /proc/net/vl
<^k^>  ─> an/ config 统计信息: 发表于 由 ovolacto — 2017-07-18 16:55
<ubunbo>  哈喽～大家好
<Isolde> iMadper: 哇 long time no see
<iMadper> Isolde: see see.
<Isolde> iMadper: 好像最近知乎上也没看到你了
<Isolde> iMadper: 你还在c公司？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 设置ip转发，修改 ip_forward 提示没有权限问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484613 执行命令 echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 提示没有权限。 执行 sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 提示没有权限。 执行 sudo vim /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 修改后 :wq 提示同步失败。
<^k^>  ─> 请教有什么方法可以修改这个文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 camel97 — 2017-07-18 19:15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 搞笑笑话四则--发愁的是孩子们的5个妈 : 甲和乙在酒吧里喝酒闲聊。甲:"经济再不景气下去,养家糊口都难了呀……"乙:"你有几个小孩啊?"甲:"5个。"乙:"天呀,5个的确不好养!"甲:"孩子是个小问题,让我发愁的是孩子们的5个妈。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04 安装NVIDIA驱动一直循环登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484615 通过UEFI方式安装的Ubuntu16.04系统，安装成功之后禁用nouveau驱动，然后在tty1下安装NVIDIA驱动，安装完之后通过sudo service lightdm start回到桌面发现一直在登陆界面。再次进入tty1卸载NVIDIA驱
<^k^>  ─> 动，就可以正常登陆了。求教各位大神这是怎么回事，今天已经重装过无数遍系统了..... …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Ubuntu 14.04 Home分区 问题咨询  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484616 各位大神，我在win10 64bit的主机上使用Vitual Box安装了Ubuntu 14.04，磁盘分区如下： daniel@Daniel-VirtualBox:/home/sda7$ df -h Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev 988M 4.0K 988M 1% /dev tmpfs 201M 92
<^k^>  ─> 4K 200M 1% /run /dev/sda1 47G 7.4G 38G 17% / none 4.0K 0 4.0K 0% /sys/fs/cgroup none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 10 …
<kingbo> hi
<iMadper> kingbo: hey
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 欺侮弱小 : 李先生家有三个丫头,分别是5岁、3岁、1岁大。李先生每天下班回家,三个丫 头就先后拥上来,把他缠得没办法。最后,他总是讨好地说:乖,乖,不要吵。老大最乖,老二也乖,只是老三一点儿也不乖。 李太太听了颇不服气:这话怎么说?都是一样嘛！ 李先生笑着
<^k^>  ─> 说:你何必认真呢?反正老三听不懂嘛。
<Isolde> iMadper: 前辈早上好啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 桌面版16.4安装的时候为什么不能选择自己想要安装的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484617 各位朋友 我之前用的是centos，在安装系统的时候可以选择需要安装的软件，但是我转到ubuntu 桌面版16.4的时候发现，在安装时和windows一样不能
<iMadper> Isolde: morning.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 多台机器使用km切换器共用一套键盘鼠标，结果键盘能用，鼠标不能用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484618 感觉很奇怪。键盘所有的键都是好的，就是鼠标不行，直接连USB是能用的。 鼠标不能移动，左键能用，右键也变成左键功能了，滚轮不能使用。 使用
<^k^>  ─> 的是淘宝上的轩氏同步控制器，如下图所示是系统中认出来的设备。 要怎么解决呢？ 统 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 开机登陆界面旋转  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484619 因为屏幕的方向默认是竖屏,进入系统后可以通过设置修改为横屏 但是开机登陆界面还是竖屏,该如何修改登陆界面的方向呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-07-19 15:03
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 开机登陆界面旋转  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484620 因为屏幕的方向默认是竖屏,进入系统后可以通过设置修改为横屏 但是开机登陆界面还是竖屏,该如何修改登陆界面的方向呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-07-19 15:06
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 升级apport失败……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484622 apport不能正常升级 也不能卸载（回说该软件状态极为不稳定 无法卸载 需要重装…问题就在于重装也是这个问题……） 快哭了 这后面不管install什么都会报这个错 ……求救！！ Code: aohan@
<imtxc_> test
<imtxc_> iMadper: 好久不见啊
<iMadper> imtxc: *nod*
<iMadper> imtxc: dead channel
<iMadper> imtxc: same with #anaconda.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 系统起不来了，之前用chattr -i 命令改了/etc /tmp等文件夹的权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484623 为了杀病毒，用chattr -i 命令改了/etc /tmp等文件夹的权限，之后重启机器之前忘了改回来了，然后机器就起不来了，不知道有没有解决办法，请各位高手指教，
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 werunfuture — 2017-07-19 17:47
<Isolde> dead
<Isolde> iMadper: 我看隔壁arch频道好能水
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 网易云音乐最小化后，右键菜单为空白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484624 网易云音乐安装了ubuntu 16.04 64位版。使用都很正常，就是窗口不能移动，而且最小化后，右键菜单都是空白，都没法最大化了。 这个怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 super3dmax — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-07-19 20:54
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 网易云音乐最小化后，右键菜单为空白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484626 网易云音乐安装了ubuntu 16.04 64位版。使用都很正常，就是窗口不能移动，而且最小化后，右键菜单都是空白，都没法最大化了。 这个怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 super3dmax — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-07-19 20:56
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何直接备份和恢复zram的已压缩内存数据?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484627 如何直接备份和恢复zram的已压缩内存数据? 在unix.stackexchange.com上提了一个问题 https://unix.stackexchange.com/question ... ram-device "on hold"之后又在meta上提问. https://unix.meta.stackexchange.com/que
<^k^>  ─> ... y-question 此问题到底该怎么用英文解释呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 问路！ : 一新兵战士刚到部队不久,一次去磨房磨玉米,因路不熟便问一老 汉,老汉指明道路。几日后,新兵又接到任务再去磨房,偏他记忆不好 又在老地方迷了路,正巧又碰到了上次的老汉,遂再问路,老汉大惊: "同志,你还没找到啊?"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu16.04LTS鼠标键盘用着用着突然失灵  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484629 Ubuntu16.04LTS鼠标键盘用着用着突然失灵，不知道什么原因，只能强制关机，请问如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MaskHao — 2017-07-20 8:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 终端下提示： 未知的默认条目“timetamp_timeout”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484630 sudo: 未知的默认条目“timetamp_timeout”不知道什么意思？ 百度也没要看到搜索结果 统计信息: 发表于 由 bg4ban — 2017-07-20 9:37
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！安装WIN10与Ubuntu 16.04双系统遇到识别硬盘问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484631 大家好，我在安装WIN10与Ubuntu双系统遇到识别硬盘问题。具体情况如下： 笔记本电脑是XPS15 9550。是固态硬盘与机械硬盘，win10安装在固态上，想在机械硬盘上分区
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！安装WIN10与Ubuntu 16.04双系统遇到识别硬盘问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484633 在自己的笔记本上安装Ubuntu16.04，有一块固态硬盘安装了win10，想在机械硬盘上安装Ubuntu，按照网上教程分区200G。情况如图：捕获.PNG 之后重启U盘启动如图：IMG_2
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/747.html 代表夫人 : 在一次自助餐会上,年轻的妻子对丈夫说:"你已经第四次去拿冰淇淋了,难道你不难为情吗?"丈夫说:"'为什么要难为情?我每次都告诉他们,我是作为你的代表去拿的……"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • efi安装Ubuntu 16.04 17.04 点击系统设置后卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484636 rt，笔记本双硬盘安装，uefi启动，用官网提供的引导优盘制作工具制作的安装u盘。在试用系统中点击系统设置就会卡死，安装好后点击系统设置依旧卡死，这是什么情况，该怎
<^k^>  ─> 么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noodlesxx — 2017-07-20 14:47
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 巧辩 : 老师训斥班里的值日生说:"黑板那么脏,抹布是干的,地球仪上……"他用手抹了一下,"全是灰。""哦,"值日生说,"你抹的地方,恰好是撒哈拉大沙漠。" 
<M[m]18> 今天才知道这个riot，居然还能链接irc聊天室
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu可以连接wifi但无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484637 我在win7下安装了ubuntu双系统。在ubuntu系统下正常连接wifi，但是无法上网。ping 百度的时候，显示ping: unknown host http://www.baidu.com ，网线连接就可以上网。 切换回win7系统均可以正常上
<^k^>  ─> 网，找了很长时间都找不到解决办法，请教大神有遇到这个问题的吗，如何解决的？ 统 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • unity tweak tool安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484639 unity-tweak-tool安装不了，安装kde桌面环境后unity-tweak-tool被卸载了，后面怎么也装不上，提示依赖问题，但是那些依赖也装不了。网上找了很多方法，换了多个源，apt -f install，kde也卸载了。。。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 chenychan — 2017-07-20 20:12
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 视频教程：Java七大外企经典面试套路之基础篇  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484640 Java是Sun公司推出的一种编程语言。它是一种通过解释方式来执行的语言，语法规则和C++类似。同时，Java也是一种跨平台的程序设计语言。 本教程主要给大家讲解了Java七大
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 为何同样的音频文件Firefox播放和Mplayer播放音量感觉稍微不同?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484641 为何同样的音频文件Firefox播放和Mplayer播放音量感觉稍微不同? pavucontrol看了两个程序音量相同 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-07-20 22:40
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-21
<imtxc> test
<WeiJing> 公民
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 关于利用changepassword 通过web修改samba密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484642 如题，changepassword以搭建没问题，但是samba密码修改不成功， 或者哪位有么有其他的方案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wang.liqiang — 2017-07-21 9:18
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<WeiJing> s/./。/
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 16.04 安装r8168驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484643 apt install r8168 dkms 命令大体如此 安装错误 然后下载deb，安装后显示r8168 但是有线依然显示图片，但实际上还是无网络 win+ubuntu双系统 win拨号上网没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockan007 — 2017-07-21 9
<^k^>  ─> :42
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 16.04 安装r8168驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484643 apt install r8168 dkms 命令大体如此 安装错误 然后下载deb，安装后显示r8168 但是有线依然显示图片，但实际上还是无网络 win+ubuntu双系统 win拨号上网没问题 ******************************************************
<^k^>  ─> ******* $ uname -a Linux rockan007-Inspiron-15-7000-Gaming 4.8.0-58-generic #63~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 18:08:5 …
<misaka00251> 各位好，想问个问题（
<misaka00251> 用sudo fdisk -l在树莓派上找不到我的移动硬盘，但是lsusb能看到移动硬盘的信息
<misaka00251> 然后/dev下面也没有……
<misaka00251> never mind，可能是供电问题
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 误删/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin 至无法起动！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484644 误删/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin 至系统无法起动，没有sh等各种命令 。通过ISO从镜像文件中启动后，把/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin 复制到原来的目录。重新起动出现： plymouth-upstart-bridge:error
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 头发与智慧 : 在看日本动画片《聪明的一休》的时侯,爸爸问10岁的儿子:你说一休为什么聪明呢?" "因为他没有头发呀！ " "头发与智慧有什么关系呢?" "你不是说妈妈头发长见识短嘛！ "
<MangHuoEr> hi
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2stqIYwDWAACOvdWWJNAAALrMAK6o6cAAI7V049.jpg 四年级的孩子你伤不起啊
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助，安装好显卡驱动后无法正常关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484646 我是dell的笔记本，双显卡（GTX 960M和Intel HD Graphics 530），装的驱动是NVIDIA-375（专有），我在切换成NVIDIA显卡后可以正常开机和运行，但是关机时黑屏，左上角有个光标不停的闪，关
<^k^>  ─> 不了，必须强制关机（按电源键）。然后切换成intel的显卡又可以正常开关机，但在切换 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04，不能识别HDMI，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484647 已经连接了HDMI缺无法识别 ~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192 eDP-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm 1920x1080 60.00*+ 59.93 48.00 1680x1050
<^k^>  ─> 59.95 59.88 1600x1024 60.17 1400x1050 59.98 1280x1024 60.02 1440x900 59.89 1280x960 60.00 1360x768 59.80 59.96 1152x …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 在锁屏界面反复待机 登陆后wifi不可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484650 问题:ubuntu 在锁屏界面反复待机 登陆后wifi不可用 可以在登陆后,手动输入service network-manager restart可以重新让wifi工作， 怎样写一个脚本，可以不用每次手动输入吗？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-07-21 19:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 时代不同 : 在谈及儿女婚姻问题时,老张非常感慨地对老王说:"现在真是时代不同了,什么都在变。"老王问:"具体指哪一方面?"老张道:"想当年我们结婚时,都坚决反对父母包办婚姻。可现在你看年轻人,都坚决拥护父母包办婚事。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35129.html 半斤八两 : 三对四说:"知道为什么说不三不四吗?看来咱俩好不到哪里去。" 四答:"别说了,一个半斤,一个八两。"
<Isolde> iMadper: rtl8192eu这个芯片的无线网卡你用过吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30293.html 因为我们没腰 : 站着说话不腰疼的一般都是胖子, 因为我们没腰。
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Ubuntu16.04 安装notepad后 打开文件不能选择notepad打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484652 安装下面的方法安装notepad后 对于Ubuntu发行版本可以通过PPA安装，命令如下： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:notepadqq-team/notepadqq sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install notepadqq 在文件目录下面
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • Windows 现在的版本体系和 debian 之类的社区发行版很接近了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484653 Windows 推迟更新 对应 stable Windows 更新 对应 testing Windows Insider 对应 unstable debian 是没钱雇 QA Windows 是不想花钱，把 QA 开掉了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 millenniumdark —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-07-22 13:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何修改smplayer菜单字体啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484656 我试过用qtconfig修改不了，根本没反应。。可以通过改配置文件的方式修改吗？ 我的系统是ubuntu 17.04 kylin mate的桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-07-22 16:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好办法 (爆笑) : 农夫:我晚上上床后常感觉发冷。 医生:我也有过,那时我会搂着我太太,就会暖和了。 农夫:这办法不错,但您太太什么时候方便呢?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本装ubuntu卡在这个动画界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484657 台式机就可以正常进入 笔记本就卡在这里 统计信息: 发表于 由 xrjwudi7 — 2017-07-22 21:03
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Debian Buster无法进入KDEplasma桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484659 系统：Debian Buster 64位 问题描述： 1.系统共存在KDE plasma和Cinnamon两个桌面； 2.可以登录自己的账号，可以正常进入Cinnamon桌面，但当我尝试以plasma登入时，似乎也可以进去，但
<^k^>  ─> 桌面上的软件启动器是Cinnamon的，背景是全黑色，没有任何菜单栏，所有快捷键失效，但 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rnWINnWmAACB9MyfL-gAALrTgC8JekAAIIM684.jpg 这货不是兔子,这货不是兔子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 发明家 :      妻子:"煤气火炉非常便利,你可知道是谁发明的?"     丈夫:"是每天早晨被老婆叫起来生火炉的男子发明的。" 
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问我的linux mint 18.2为什么每次关机网卡都关不上，电脑其他部分都关上了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484660 请不吝赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 likesf1 — 2017-07-23 12:20
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求教，不能下载种子文件了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484661 就这几天，突然不能下载种子文件，但能上网。用系统自带的transmision,或者uget都不能，前几天还能下载。用前几天的种子仍不能下载，速度为0，找不到节点，求教怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 polaris_gogh — 2017-07-23 15:14
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 合上盖子系统挂起，唤醒系统后触摸板失灵  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484662 联想笔记本电脑 Ubuntu 16.04 32位 电源设置：合上盖子————挂起 合上盖子系统挂起，唤醒系统后触摸板失灵不能用，插入的外置鼠标可以 网上看了很多修改的参数都没有用
<^k^>  ─> 请问哪位高手有办法，请赐教，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mozilla — 2017-07-23 17:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奇葩同学笑的你肚疼 : 同学失恋,我去安慰她,说了一句:节哀顺便 。。。女同学听后想了三秒擦完眼泪,挤出点微笑说:那么多人就你会安慰人。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 王八  :     猪血到某俱乐部检查工作,俱乐部设宴,每餐都上甲鱼。猪血领导夸道:"你们俱乐部王八真多。"主人自谦:"哪里哪里,这里王八都是外地来的。"席间厨师上席征求意见,猪血领导夸厨师:"你这个王八烧得好。"厨师回答:"哪里,哪里,是王八都喜欢吃。"
<ddl> hi
<ddl> 有人吗？
<ddl> china的人？
<ddl> owen:hi
<ddl> hi!
<ddl> we are you from ?
<ddl> +i
<ddl> :i
<ddl> exit
<ddl> :edxit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-16
<nikoyou> 没人了呀
<Guest4826> hello
<ubrl> Guest4826:点点点.  18:16
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-18
<sulit> 手机上网的这个ip是怎么分配的？
<sulit> 有人帮忙解释一下吗？
<sulit> 4G到ip是怎么转的
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-19
<zonesl> 冒个泡。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-20
<netsnail> Hello
<ubrl> netsnail:点点点.  14:25
<netsnail> Are you robot? ubrl
<gfxmode> 终于上来了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-21
<gfxmode> 试下客户端
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-22
<hack_> 本人学生，想请教一下ubuntu怎么配置高交互的蜜罐
<Dontwanttodohome> time
<Dontwanttodohome> 诸位好，我想请教一下如何配置高交互的ubuntu蜜罐
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-15
<aten9665> 挂机，日常报道
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao|away: contrun[m]: cherrot: 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 烦躁啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 地球要爆炸了？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 快了...
<aten9665> 什么时候爆炸，我先把我的自留地的菜收了
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: contrun[m] qiao|away 早啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao|away contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 好久不见啊大佬
<cherrot> violetzijing: 早啊 好久不见啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 早啊，我老板走了之后我换了项目
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 轻松不少，开心
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 哎呦喂, 恭喜啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot, 不开心的是需要写前端
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 别这么说, 很多人可是全职前端
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我司一个前端, 写android, ios, 小程序
 * violetzijing 很烦
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 我感觉我现在在我们公司只是个 junior 的小角色，啥事都捞不到
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这是好事儿
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 当小喽啰不操心
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你看兔兔
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 操心操成傻逼了
<contrun[m]> 我就没有这种苦恼了  我不操心也是傻逼
<cherrot> violetzijing: 是啊。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你想做啥样的项目
<violetzijing> cherrot, 能升职加薪的项目
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我来我司这一年多，一直埋头苦哈哈地做个半天，啥好处也捞不到，没有功劳也没有苦劳
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你这都要跑路了, 还在乎升职加薪?
<cherrot> violetzijing: 不让你负责核心业务，升职加薪的机会确实会少很多。你新老板和你1on1聊过么
<violetzijing> cherrot, 倒是聊过，我老板走的时候我也直接说我想做点有存在感的东西，我新老板让我开始接触一些稍微新一点的东西
<cherrot> violetzijing: 稍微新一点的东西就是前端吗
<violetzijing> cherrot, 倒也不是核心业务，我一直在做基础核心，但是这玩意万年不变，不会让人记住
<violetzijing> cherrot, 前后都有吧，主要是我没咋写过前端，所以在我看来后端没啥问题，主要还是要挑战一下前端
 * violetzijing 下班
<cherrot> violetzijing: 能找到点乐趣和挑战就行 :D
<violetzijing> cherrot, 感觉没啥挑战，都是老东西里翻花样，业务为主
 * violetzijing 以及今天下午跟同事在办公室叉腰对吵
 * violetzijing 非常烦
<cherrot> violetzijing: 不过工作中面对的项目，估计80%的时间是在做boring的东西。。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: violetzijing: 我100%都在做boring的东西
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: cherrot violetzijing 比惨是吗？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 是啊, 比啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  你不知道  我过的可是非人的生活
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-16
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 早啊大佬
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: violetzijing cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 早啊, 大佬
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 生了没?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 我们都等着帮你家娃娃起名字呢
<qiao> 还没，就这两周
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 赶紧的啊，起名字
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 比如缺土缺木的话就叫赵杜杜
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 等生了才知道叫啥啊
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 好吧，都要提前准备几个名字备用
<aten9665> 被一个女的冷漠对待，点解
<cps> 冷漠回去
<nimo> aten9665 hello
<aten9665> 冷漠回去彻底凉了
<aten9665> 不接受不拒绝，好难受
<nimo> 受伤总是在乎的，ThatIT
<nimo> That's IT
<nimo> 能跑到这儿来的，IT男吗？
<yhm12345> 这个是情感频道么
<yhm12345> 我新来的
<nimo> any supports?
<aten9665> 这个是it男的薄弱环节
<aten9665> 应该拿出来讨论一下
<aten9665> 人呢
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> ... ...
<contrun[m]> aten9665  世界上好男人这么多  不用太担心了
<aten9665> 为什么要找男人
<contrun[m]> aten9665: 你能找到女人就去找女人中吧
<aten9665> 这个逻辑如此的无懈可击
<aten9665> 我都忍不住鼓起了掌来
<violetzijing> qiao, 你也姓赵啊
<yhm12345> 你门在聊啥
<violetzijing> qiao, 叫赵家人如何？
<aten9665> 有一句没一句的
<yhm12345> 大家都是ubuntu用户对吗
<aten9665> 拿来装一装13
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 我王境泽这辈子都不用 ubuntu
<qiao> violetzijing: 是呀。。 不过这个名字。。。
<contrun[m]> qiao: 还是赵老太爷吧
<yhm12345> 老哥们都是哪里人呀
<yhm12345> 都是IT的么
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 我王境泽这辈子都不搞 IT
<yhm12345> 我也想做IT唉
<qiao> contrun[m]: ...
<yhm12345> 你门在哪里做呢
<yhm12345> 我还没有找工作
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 我王境泽这辈子都不搞 IT
<yhm12345> 。。。
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 接盘侠来了
<yhm12345> IT赚钱多么
<yhm12345> 我将来不知道干啥
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 搞 IT 有什么鸟用 搞IT能找到女朋友吗？
<yhm12345> 搞不搞IT和女朋友有什么关系
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 不能找到女朋友就是没啥鸟用
<yhm12345> 。。。
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 找女朋友明明看脸
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 跟搞什么有关系？
<violetzijing> 我的 cinnamon 崩球了现在靠 gnome 苟延残喘，这货的锁屏感觉很 buggy
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 要不是我长得帅 我就信你了
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: xmonad 大法好
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 成天捯饬哈思科太 evil 了
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  哈思科 ?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 大佬们啊, 难受啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 工作不会做
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 谁做谁傻逼
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 大佬啊，太难受了
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 等 offer 等得我都秃了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我已经秃了
<godtims> 有些公司只招秃的，大胸弟，希望很大啊
<contrun[m]> godtims: 太好了
<yhm12345> 。
<yhm12345> 我也要秃了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-17
<aten9665> 日常挂机
<aten9665> 打卡
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 我没写递归搞出个爆栈，我好头疼
<Dony> Hi,Jia Ming,my name's Dony.How are you?😂
<Dony> Unit1 lesson 1
<jiaming> I'm good
<jiaming> How about you ? Dony
<Dony> I'm fine,thanks.
<Dony> There are two aliens who name's Bobo and Dongdong.😂
<Dony> 不好意思错了
<Dony> 应该是whose name Bobo and Dongdong.😂
<Dony> 更不对了……
<jiaming> whose name are Bobo and Dongdong
<Dony> 大佬
<jiaming> No, I just googled it
<contrun[m]> jiaming: whose names are bobo and dongdong
 * cherrot 今天好热闹呀
<cherrot> violetzijing: 哇，已经很久没见过stackoverflow了，这得好好围观一下
<violetzijing> cherrot, 查出来了，原因非常简单
<violetzijing> cherrot, struct 互相引用，且引用字段不为 nil，在 json marshal 的时候就会爆栈
<cherrot> violetzijing: 2333
<violetzijing> cherrot, https://github.com/davecgh/go-spew 这个玩意还是挺有用的
<violetzijing> cherrot, 用来查巨大的 struct 的时候就很明晰
<cherrot> violetzijing: 嗯，经常用它做测试验证
<contrun[m]> 有runtime就是这点好 dump 数据容易   我到现在还是没法弄明白  c 是怎么样  unmarshal 和 marshal json <-> struct
<contrun[m]> 做是可以做 但是我觉得 c 应该是要针对每个 struct 生成单独的代码的
<contrun[m]> 像 go 一样 dump 任意 interface 是不可能的
<contrun[m]> 问题是怎么样用 c 的 macro 生成代码   c 能在编译时 introspect 一个 struct 的 fields 的类型吗
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 看不懂
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 我继续当我的 CRUD boy 去了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> con
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: .
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: violetzijing: cherrot: qiao|afk:
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 我曹, qiao|afk 你丫又下班了????
<qiao|afk> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这都几点了还不下班啊
<qiao|afk> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 准备吃饭了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao|afk: 别扯淡了, 996能这么早下班?
<aten9665> 啥996
<aten9665> 白加黑
<aten9665> 5加2
<aten9665> 专治各种不服
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 咋？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 没事儿, 轰炸一下大佬们
<Guest84252> 请教下，用clang++-7 编译结果出现 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find --lstdc++ 错误，libstdc++ 已经安装了
<Guest84252> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 编译命令给出来.
<Guest84252> clang fuzz.cpp  -fsanitize=fuzzer,address -o fuzzer
<Guest84252> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> libc++-dev
<Guest84252> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 安装了
<Guest84252> libc++-dev is already the newest version (6.0-2).
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 那我不知道了
<Guest84252> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ohh,好吧
<yhm12345>  /quit
<yhm12345> sorry
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-18
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing_: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-18-13-10-29.png (13KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/QSTxsvCYpVFRRigCMQWWHTaf >
<contrun[m]> eval-print-last-sexp emacs
<contrun[m]> eval-print-last-sexp 没有 打印出完整的变量  怎么办
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: C-x b message
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: message那个buffer里面有完整的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 叫 *Messages*
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没有  你用的是 eval-print-last-sexp？
 * violetzijing 我司的网要烦死人
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: C-x C-e
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: eval-last-sexp
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这个是在通知区域发消息的  没法插入到 buffer
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 哦, 你说得对.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> (eval-print-last-sexp 0)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 带参数, 0
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 错了, eval-expression-print-length  这个变量设置成0
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: Normally, this function truncates long output according to the value
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> of the variables ‘eval-expression-print-length’ and
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> ‘eval-expression-print-level’.  With a prefix argument of zero,
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> however, there is no such truncation.  Such a prefix argument
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> also causes integers to be printed in several additional formats
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> (octal, hexadecimal, and character).
<contrun[m]> ok
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: violetzijing qiao contrun[m] 早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 早啊兔兔
<violetzijing> cherrot, 早啊兔兔
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 我发现我每天都要怼一发人
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 这些人为啥就不能好好活着。。
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 早啊
<contrun[m]> 给 syscall 加个 hook 有什么好办法？ 我可能要改 syscall 的参数和返回值   比如 我要 程序发起监听 0 这个端口  我想自己先发起一个 upnp 请求  然后把 端口改了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: proxychains 那种?
<contrun[m]> 了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不行  要 syscall hook  光是改 ld_preload_path 可能达不到我要的效果 实在不行就 patch qemu
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 那确实不行...
<cherrot> violetzijing: 该怼就怼呀
<vqsld> 😱
<vqsld> https://i.loli.net/2019/07/18/5d303b482274955325.jpg
<vqsld> 笑死偶咧😂
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-19
<yhm12345> 大家好
<yhm12345> 有人用过mint linux吗，跟ubuntu相比怎么样
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-20
<zengdewei1> 大家好
<contrun[m]> zengdewei1:
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: nixos 大法好
<ChangeChaos> 大家好
<ChangeChaos> 还有很多人用Ubuntu啊，我现在感觉Manjaro挺好使的，有没有人用啊
<contrun[m]> ChangeChaos: nixos 大法好
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> how can I learn chinese ?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-16
<Pinto> hello
<Pinto> 我的电脑有个错误提示：usb 1-11: 0:2 : does not exist ，怎么取消掉。系统是用U盘安装的efi引导。
<Pinto> \O/ \O/ \O/
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-17
<jycf> 各位有ubuntu可用的微信包吗
<jycf> 非wine
<nbusrone> 有人吗？
<nbusrone> 我可以在这里问问题吗？
<nbusrone> 有任何应用程序可以用于android手写吗？ 给ubuntu？
<nbusrone> 示例视频https://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQyMjYwODYyMA==.html？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-19
<uuair> 我有个组叫docker，我的用户名是uuair，已经添加进这个组了。现在我的用户名下面有一个文件夹叫docker，我想给这个文件夹授权docker这个组的运行权力，应该怎么做啊？
<uuair> 网上是这个：sudo setfacl -Rdm g:docker:rwx ~/docker
<uuair> 运行有错误。。。是不是打错了
<uuair> 我知道了，setfacl是一个叫acl的工具。
